# Pandemic personal consequences



## wayward bob (Feb 29, 2020)

someone suggested a spin-off thread on what have you cancelled so far...

my mum's young italian friend who does conversation with her is only 3 days back from milan, so they've rain-checked this week.

nothing appears to be getting any cheaper for milan in the summer (our tentative plan was a week in the lakes with the kids and my mum as a "thank fuck we all survived this far" type thing). we've decided that surviving this far <without being held in quarantine> might be equally worth celebrating. pizza hut here we come...

you?


----------



## Supine (Feb 29, 2020)

Bit worried about my tickets to Wales vs Scotland in the rugby. Hope it isn’t cancelled.


----------



## maomao (Feb 29, 2020)

Has knocked 25-30% of business at work. Events and flights cancelled all over the place. Bit ominous. 

In-laws close to largish outbreak in Tianjin though they're retired and while fed up basically able to stay in the house without leaving for several months.

Worried about own elderly parents and children. We've had flu and a stomach bug (smallest only so far) in the house over the last month as it is.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> Worried about own elderly parents and children. We've had flu and a stomach bug (smallest only so far) in the house over the last month as it is.



yeah apols op was on flippant side, we're still before any kind of tipping point here, time will prolly make op look even more crass 

(eta: my mum is made of steel apparently, but she's not holding up as well as usual to travel atm, hence holiday to-and-fro-ing)


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 1, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> my mum's young italian friend who does conversation with her is only 3 days back from milan, so they've rain-checked this week.


Skype?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2020)

As long as I got food I'll be delighted to be required to stay indoors for a month or whatever. Got a lot of games I haven't played, books I've yet to read, jigsaws, Lego, guitars, films.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 1, 2020)

I’m overseeing a Chinese project. Worst case job stops and I’m unemployed. Or I’m unemployed but paid a retainer to sit at home till they have sorted it out. Or I get stuck on the project and it gets locked down indefinitely. Or I get sick

I got a brutal viral PUO after a Chinese crew change in June last year and was hospitalised for days and thought I was heading for multi organ failure. not something I want to repeat especially as I’m immunosuppressed from injecting golumimab

but I’m just not that worried about it at the moment


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2020)

In the quarantine zone! Done fourteen days self isolation after daughter came back from a New Year's visit to grandparents. That's over now but still no preschool, no markets where wife runs a stall, barriers at village entrances and need a pass to come in and out. Despite that, fairly low key compared to other places across the country and fairly low risk in a low density population rural hinterland county.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2020)

JimW said:


> In the quarantine zone! Done fourteen days self isolation after daughter came back from a New Year's visit to grandparents. That's over now but still no preschool, no markets where wife runs a stall, barriers at village entrances and need a pass to come in and out. Despite that, fairly low key compared to other places across the country and fairly low risk in a low density population rural hinterland county.


Had no idea!  Right in the eye of the storm!!!  Take care.


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Had no idea!  Right in the eye of the storm!!!  Take care.


Feel not much less remote from it all than you all must tbh, epicentre is far south of here and handful of cases locally.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2020)

JimW said:


> In the quarantine zone! Done fourteen days self isolation after daughter came back from a New Year's visit to grandparents. That's over now but still no preschool, no markets where wife runs a stall, barriers at village entrances and need a pass to come in and out. Despite that, fairly low key compared to other places across the country and fairly low risk in a low density population rural hinterland county.


What's the mood in the region/country as far as you can tell, JimW ?


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2020)

S☼I said:


> What's the mood in the region/country as far as you can tell, JimW ?


It's a village of stoic Northern farmers here so not much panic and loads of grandfolks about not even bothering with a mask but complying with the rest of the restrictions. Social media a mixed bag, not too much panic but fair bit of anger at various aspects o how it all came about and has been handled. Be less of that soon as a new even more stringent Internet censorship law comes into effect today, as previously free speech was running riot


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't see how people in my line of work could be quarantined unless actually symptomatic and contagious. 

Also, wtf would we do with the dog?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm in the shoe trade, fortunately didn't go the the two shoe shows in Milan (which were the last ones in the fairgrounds North of Milan  - the next shows are cancelled). But I've recently signed with a client in Korea who is wanting me to source things from Italy. Lets see if anyone answers my emails as many suppliers are shut (Veneto region is a big shoe trade area). Some of my other clients produce in Thailand and China. We sent off the Christmas stuff a couple of weeks ago, but nothing has been sampled as the factory is still closed. I'm starting on Spring 2021 in about a weeks time. Samples should be ready in May when my clients would normally go out there. Who knows whats gonna happen? I'm currently trying to persuade someone else to make everything in the UK (because they can, because all components for that type of thing can be sourced here, that's not the case with most things).  I'd make everything in the UK if it was up to me, but it's expensive.


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2020)

Just picked up a delivery from a bit of online shopping, gives an idea of the routine - change into coat, gloves and boots out in the yard and put a breathing mask on - had some of those DIY style dust ones, just been using the same one to look compliant out and about - tootle off on electric trike to one of the village entrances that is now blocked with a low barrier. get the delivery off the bloke from online megastore Jingdong (know him well, he's more like the postie in sense this village is part of his set rounds) then reverse process at home, leaving outerwear to hang in yard for sun and air, then finish off with a proper wash of the hands.


----------



## Edie (Mar 1, 2020)

JimW said:


> Just picked up a delivery from a bit of online shopping, gives an idea of the routine - change into coat, gloves and boots out in the yard and put a breathing mask on - had some of those DIY style dust ones, just been using the same one to look compliant out and about - tootle off on electric trike to one of the village entrances that is now blocked with a low barrier. get the delivery off the bloke from online megastore Jingdong (know him well, he's more like the postie in sense this village is part of his set rounds) then reverse process at home, leaving outerwear to hang in yard for sun and air, then finish off with a proper wash of the hands.


Are you guys officially self isolating? Or just choosing to stay in your home as much as possible? I know Mumu’s school is closed...


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2020)

Edie said:


> Are you guys officially self isolating? Or just choosing to stay in your home as much as possible? I know Mumu’s school is closed...


The fortnight after Mumu got back was semi-mandatory, now we're just not going out much, what with no school or markets and me working from home usually anyhow.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2020)

Work are having us all take laptops home in case we gave to self-isolate. That's about it for me so far. There have been a couple of confirmed cases in Cornwall so it has made it's way down here.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

JimW said:


> The fortnight after Mumu got back was semi-mandatory, now we're just not going out much, what with no school or markets and me working from home usually anyhow.


At least you've got a courtyard house to yourselves haven't you? Being stuck in a flat in China must be miserable.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2020)

Voley said:


> Work are having us all take laptops home in case we gave to self-isolate. That's about it for me so far. There have been a couple of confirmed cases in Cornwall so it has made it's way down here.



Newquay and Truro? Kids coming back at the end of half term from skiing.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Newquay and Truro? Kids coming back at the end of half term from skiing.


Someone in Saltash has it too, I think.


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2020)

maomao said:


> At least you've got a courtyard house to yourselves haven't you? Being stuck in a flat in China must be miserable.


Yep, massive difference, can get a bit of sun. Been out around village with Mumu a few times on her trike but even basketball court we often play at is locked up for the duration.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2020)

Voley said:


> Someone in Saltash has it too, I think.



I've come down with some exceedingly nasty viral (I think) thing which has laid me out after coming back from Truro last week.  It was before the end of half term though so I'm only self isolating to stop passing a generalized lurgy on to other people.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2020)

A quick Google doesn't confirm that tbh two sheds . I just heard it at work so might not be right.

I heard about the school kids coming back from Lombardy- they're isolating because they came back from there. Dont know if any of them caught it.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm staring at bankrupcy if the academy has to close for any length of time. We are hoping that if the kids are stuck at home that parents will pay for a daily homework activity like a song or a wordsquare what they are paying for two classes a week, which we can email or put on the cloud for them.


----------



## bimble (Mar 1, 2020)

JimW this everyday life stuff's really interesting cheers. 
The barrier at the entrance to village where you have to show a pass does that just mean no visitors basically only residents can come and go from places?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 1, 2020)

maomao said:


> Has knocked 25-30% of business at work. Events and flights cancelled all over the place. Bit ominous.
> 
> In-laws close to largish outbreak in Tianjin though they're retired and while fed up basically able to stay in the house without leaving for several months.
> 
> Worried about own elderly parents and children. We've had flu and a stomach bug (smallest only so far) in the house over the last month as it is.



Same, last Sunday got panicked phone calls saying Milan was shut, Monday to Thursday very quiet at work, picked up on Friday.
Taking mother in law out to lunch today, she’s 80 and not in best health and does not want to go anywhere with crowds, we’ve found a pub with private dining huts in the garden!


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2020)

bimble said:


> JimW this everyday life stuff's really interesting cheers.
> The barrier at the entrance to village where you have to show a pass does that just mean no visitors basically only residents can come and go from places?


Yes, temp check too, though could come in on legit business I expect. We had a bit of a job getting the passes despite the village officials knowing us well enough - I'm only white man in district  - it's done through usual registration channels which would involve contacting our landlords and they've not been answering calls and messages. Measure of it being a bit more reasonable here that they went ahead and issued them anyway rather than sticking to letter of regulations.


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I'm staring at bankrupcy if the academy has to close for any length of time. We are hoping that if the kids are stuck at home that parents will pay for a daily homework activity like a song or a wordsquare what they are paying for two classes a week, which we can email or put on the cloud for them.


Schools have all gone online here, setting work through social media apps i believe, read about one that's usually more business oriented booming is usage as it suits group tasks but getting unfairly panned in APP reviews by disgruntled kids who thought they were in for the mother of all New Years holidays


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Same, last Sunday got panicked phone calls saying Milan was shut, Monday to Thursday very quiet at work, picked up on Friday.
> Taking mother in law out to lunch today, she’s 80 and not in best health and does not want to go anywhere with crowds, we’ve found a pub with private dining huts in the garden!


You've got lots of models on your books as well haven't you? We just had the shittest fashion week in years. Apparently the shows were half empty and there were big bottles of that antibacterial hand stuff on every table. The only Asian models we picked up came in on flights from the US. Haven't had a flight from China in weeks and had a driver flat out refuse to pick up a passenger flying from Italy last night. The worst is yet to come. I can work from home easily but my fleet can't.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 1, 2020)

JimW said:


> Schools have all gone online here, setting work through social media apps i believe, read about one that's usually more business oriented booming is usage as it suits group tasks but getting unfairly panned in APP reviews by disgruntled kids who thought they were in for the mother of all New Years holidays


It might jolt us into this century; I'm sometimes optimistic that we can swing it. Especially if the local schools just close, without doing anything similar. My partners think we could even grow.

Other times I can see us going bust and not reopening.


There is no sign of anything like that yet , it has to be said.


----------



## A380 (Mar 1, 2020)

Ms A320’s squeeze got stuck at home - in a rural province - with his family after new year for three weeks. Mum and dad live in Beijing most of the time. Imagine Christmas with the family being extended for three weeks with only one person allowed to go out for food every three days. He eventually got back to Shanghai but was stuck in his flat. His job, which he now has to do from home - a room in a shared flat-  isn’t great as they are a recruitment agency. Two of his cousins were both getting married over the holiday, to different people, both weddings cancelled.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 1, 2020)

maomao said:


> You've got lots of models on your books as well haven't you? We just had the shittest fashion week in years. Apparently the shows were half empty and there were big bottles of that antibacterial hand stuff on every table. The only Asian models we picked up came in on flights from the US. Haven't had a flight from China in weeks and had a driver flat out refuse to pick up a passenger flying from Italy last night. The worst is yet to come. I can work from home easily but my fleet can't.



Yeah, loads of people in Milan last weekend and they had a collective panic, all shows cancelled and everyone coming home. All shoots this week cancelled and so on. With regular corporate clients I have a massive one in Turin, oops. All their meetings have moved to a Paris. Do a fair bit with the motor industry, Geneva motor show has been cancelled. And so on. Shame as things were getting moving after the Brexit bollocks and election, January and first three weeks of February were our busiest ever, then last week, bosh!

Friday picked up and I think (hope) that people will get it together in the coming days, but with each new report it looks worse and worse. Plus my own summer holiday this year is to Japan...


----------



## cybershot (Mar 1, 2020)

A little worried about our trip to Spain for the Spanish Grand Prix in May. Highly doubt this will be over by then. Also wonder what consequences this may have on the football season if big public gatherings get called off. I’ve waited 30 years to see Liverpool win the league!!!!

be interesting to see how works Remote Desktop and vpn systems cope if people are encouraged to work from home because I don’t think it can cope with potentially 15,000 people remoting in. Plus the fact we’ve been so slow at adopting cloud services it might be the kick up the arse management need to just get the fuck on with it.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm seeing my client who was in Milan less than two weeks ago, on Thursday. Anyone else been learning how to properly wash your hands?


----------



## miss direct (Mar 1, 2020)

I've just lost a load of work and my income for the next month.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 1, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> I don't see how people in my line of work could be quarantined unless actually symptomatic and contagious.
> 
> Also, wtf would we do with the dog?


For the first time I can ever remember derv and I have had a 'so I work in a&e' conversation. We didn't come to any conclusions except I could perhaps move into the shed  I'm not sure if that had anything to do with CV though.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 1, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I've just lost a load of work and my income for the next month.


This is my fear too. As my mate said, everyone was like, 'Brexit will be fine, we can manage without free movement of goods and people. '


----------



## chilango (Mar 1, 2020)

A case has just been confirmed pretty close to me. Member of staff in a primary school, so it's also pretty close to home in that sense too. Afaics I've no direct connections to them, but almost certainly have indirect ones.

But then I spend much of my time on a very international campus so  suspect There's greater risk there.

My wife was ill just before the outbreak hit the news with some of the symptoms, and then I had a milder version a little later. She got checked out at the GPs and they ran a blood test (not for coronavirus, a more general one afaik). We just put it down to typical winter lurgies.

Wouldn't surprise me at all to discover we and many others have had mild cases of it before it hit the radar.


----------



## Winot (Mar 1, 2020)

I was due to visit Shenzhen for work mid February so cancelled that and went to Tokyo instead. Eldest daughter’s school China trip cancelled. Big legal conference in Singapore cancelled (although colleagues were going not me).

I’m selfishly concerned about family holiday in Turkey at Easter. Although if it spread that far by then probably nowhere is safe and we may as well go on holiday.


----------



## JimW (Mar 1, 2020)

Trying not to think what it would be like if Stan had been due now rather than born December.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ve been ill for a few days now. I haven’t knowingly been in direct contact with anyone who had traveled from ‘danger’ areas. But I wouldn’t be at all surprised to learn it's already spread before we knew. I’ve been in contact with friends whose daughter was in China, though not Wuhan, in January, for example.

It’s probably just a seasonal virus in my case. But the symptoms - headache, cough, chest discomfort, flu-like aches, some stomach discomfort, sneezes and sniffles, starting with a high temperature - are vague enough to be anything. Though as an asthmatic, my paranoia has me preparing to set my affairs in order...!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2020)

I've been given prednisolone for emergencies and am tempted to take it for my present lurgy. I'm reluctant though because one of the side effects is that it fucks with your immune system.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

chilango said:


> A case has just been confirmed pretty close to me. Member of staff in a primary school, so it's also pretty close to home in that sense too. Afaics I've no direct connections to them, but almost certainly have indirect ones.
> 
> But then I spend much of my time on a very international campus so  suspect There's greater risk there.
> 
> ...


Me and Mrs maomao both had a fever/sore throat that knocked us out for about 4-5 days each. I've been calling it flu because the kids had flu shots this year and seemed unaffected but it wasn't a real arse kicker flu and the fever never got that high. I also would not be surprised. Came down with it a week after a trip to a museum in Central London involving a longish tube trip. Wishful thinking maybe. There are already plenty of viruses out there that are neither 'common cold' nor 'influenza'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've been given prednisolone


It sounds like an Italian cured meat.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 1, 2020)

Winot said:


> I’m selfishly concerned about family holiday in Turkey at Easter. Although if it spread that far by then probably nowhere is safe and we may as well go on holiday.



I'm in Turkey, and officially, there are no cases here. Nobody believes it though. So many cases in Iran, and many Iranians travelling freely in and out on a daily basis.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 1, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve been ill for a few days now. I haven’t knowingly been in direct contact with anyone who had traveled from ‘danger’ areas. But I wouldn’t be at all surprised to learn it's already spread before we knew. I’ve been in contact with friends whose daughter was in China, though not Wuhan, in January, for example.
> 
> It’s probably just a seasonal virus in my case. But the symptoms - headache, cough, chest discomfort, flu-like aches, some stomach discomfort, sneezes and sniffles, starting with a high temperature - are vague enough to be anything. Though as an asthmatic, my paranoia has me preparing to set my affairs in order...!


My cousin currently has pneumonia. Absolutely no history of respiratory problems. No recent travel but she meets a lot of people both with her job and home life. Her relatives and doctors are all joking about it being the coronavirus as if it's highly unlikely - but yeah I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2020)

Voley said:


> Work are having us all take laptops home in case we gave to self-isolate. That's about it for me so far. There have been a couple of confirmed cases in Cornwall so it has made it's way down here.



I thought the first confirmed case in the south-west was in Gloucestershire just a few days ago?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2020)

Geri said:


> I thought the first confirmed case in the south-west was in Gloucestershire just a few days ago?



You may be right - a couple of kids came back to Cornwall from skiing holidays at the end of half term, but as Voley said there's not I don't think been confirmation yet that they were infected.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm working on  the adage that failing to prepare is preparing to fail.. we're coming into Autumn and flu season here. I'm concerned because one of my son's is immunocompromised, due to medication he's on. I'm also aware that people are starting to panic buy.

So I've prepared in that I've bought 3 N95 masks and goggles ( one for me and one each for the boy and his partner) . Hand sanitizer, wipes, Panadol/ibruprofen and Strepsils. Gonna stock up on a few tinned goods and bottled water.

I'll make  sure the trucks always  got fuel in, and bring my surface pro home every day so that I can work from home if necessary.

I'll get my flu jab done as soon as it's released, which is usually April here.

So all up I feel I've done as much as i can for now... Which feels better than not doing anything.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 1, 2020)

Recently I've been getting the bus to work, but I'm going to drive now.


----------



## Jay Park (Mar 1, 2020)

Any of you dying? Crack on then if not.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 1, 2020)

I've been learning how many body bags we have, how much earth moving equipment we have and can requisition - related, and not in a good way - to the first, how much room PHE want per X thousand bodies for mass graves, and how we can close down the economy while maintaining food and fuel supplies for critical national infrastructure.

Force generation for civil contingency stuff is, like, way cool...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2020)

chilango is that the confirmed case in Woodley?

I think it's caused a mild panic here in Maidenhead, certainly seen an increase in stockpiling through sales at work.

Personally I'm concerned in that I'm in a high risk group but no more so than any infection. As to what work will do if people start having to self isolated I have no idea. It's not just the shop itself it's the distribution centres, suppliers etc.. I presume there is free corporate plan which we'll be advised about as and when.


----------



## chilango (Mar 1, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> chilango is that the confirmed case in Woodley?
> 
> I think it's caused a mild panic here in Maidenhead, certainly seen an increase in stockpiling through sales at work.
> 
> Personally I'm concerned in that I'm in a high risk group but no more so than any infection. As to what Sainsbury's will do if people start having to self isolated I have no idea. It's not just the shop itself it's the distribution centres, suppliers etc.. I presume there is free corporate plan which we'll be advised about as and when.



Yep.
..the net is tightening.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2020)

ASDA in Grimsby is completely out of hand sanitizer.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 1, 2020)

S☼I said:


> ASDA in Grimsby is completely out of hand sanitizer.



Jesus. As if Grimsby didn't have enough problems already.


----------



## chilango (Mar 1, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> chilango is that the confirmed case in Woodley?
> 
> I think it's caused a mild panic here in Maidenhead, certainly seen an increase in stockpiling through sales at work.
> 
> Personally I'm concerned in that I'm in a high risk group but no more so than any infection. As to what Sainsbury's will do if people start having to self isolated I have no idea. It's not just the shop itself it's the distribution centres, suppliers etc.. I presume there is free corporate plan which we'll be advised about as and when.



Yes. My daughter goes to a Primary school in Woodley and both myself and my wife do bits of work with primary schools there. Not the affected ones (as yet) but the emails are coming thick and fast


----------



## A380 (Mar 1, 2020)

S☼I said:


> ASDA in Grimsby is completely out of hand sanitizer.


My god , are you saying Grimsby has become a blasted empty post - apocalyptic terrible wasteland? 

(Bit of my metropolitan elite showing there...)


----------



## kebabking (Mar 1, 2020)

A380 said:


> My god , are you saying Grimsby has become a blasted empty post - apocalyptic terrible wasteland?
> 
> (Bit of my metropolitan elite showing there...)



We did some disaster gaming with PHE, NHS etc... Infection rates, casualties, critical infrastructure failure - to make it look real we did Google Street view around Tipton.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2020)

A380 said:


> My god , are you saying Grimsby has become a blasted empty post - apocalyptic terrible wasteland?
> 
> (Bit of my metropolitan elite showing there...)


Become? etc


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2020)

Me and daughter just had fun talking loudly about our recent trip to Beijing while she coughed around ASDA til Mrs SI put a stop to it


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I'm staring at bankrupcy if the academy has to close for any length of time. We are hoping that if the kids are stuck at home that parents will pay for a daily homework activity like a song or a wordsquare what they are paying for two classes a week, which we can email or put on the cloud for them.


Get a webcam and do lessons over Zoom. It's like Skype but easier to set up groups and add screenshots/text etc.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I've been learning how many body bags we have, how much earth moving equipment we have and can requisition - related, and not in a good way - to the first, how much room PHE want per X thousand bodies for mass graves, and how we can close down the economy while maintaining food and fuel supplies for critical national infrastructure.
> 
> Force generation for civil contingency stuff is, like, way cool...


I remember reading something about emergency planning which said HMG would requisition frozen food depots to stash bodies in the event of a pandemic killing loads of people.  Makes sense - although I don't know what they'd do with fishfinger and millions of turkey twizzlers. 

I'm trying to avoid other people (even more than usual) - I've got asthma so need to avoid catching anything.  Working at home indefinitely at the moment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 1, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember reading something about emergency planning which said HMG would requisition frozen food depots to stash bodies in the event of a pandemic killing loads of people.  *Makes sense* - although I don't know what they'd do with fishfinger and millions of turkey twizzlers.



BIB - no it doesn't, why bugger up the food supply chain, when you can just use mass graves?   

Lets not forget China as a population of around 1,500,000,000, and 'only' about 3,000 deaths so far.


----------



## elbows (Mar 1, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve been ill for a few days now. I haven’t knowingly been in direct contact with anyone who had traveled from ‘danger’ areas. But I wouldn’t be at all surprised to learn it's already spread before we knew. I’ve been in contact with friends whose daughter was in China, though not Wuhan, in January, for example.
> 
> It’s probably just a seasonal virus in my case. But the symptoms - headache, cough, chest discomfort, flu-like aches, some stomach discomfort, sneezes and sniffles, starting with a high temperature - are vague enough to be anything. Though as an asthmatic, my paranoia has me preparing to set my affairs in order...!



A little psychological trick that tempts me is that when ill, assume its something else. After recovery, assume that it was the coronavirus after all, and that you survived!

This technique should not be used to make decisions in areas such as practicing good hygiene and limiting contact with others. But it might be useful for morale.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> so far


Indeed.  We don't know how this will pan out.  I was reading about pandemic death tolls (as you do) and as far as I can tell the top three are:


Black death (1346-1353) - 75-200 million deaths
1918 influenza - 20-50 million deaths
HIV/AIDS - 36 million deaths.
Hope it doesn't get to that level of unpleasantness.    

Re frozen food - they could just give it away to ensure people can survive without going out. But I assume they'd shunt it to other facilities somewhere, but if not possible just bin it.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 1, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I don't know what they'd do with fishfinger and millions of turkey twizzlers.



mass iceland giveaway


----------



## kebabking (Mar 1, 2020)

There's a fatality rate that PHE will stop doing PM's and private burial (which requires refrigeration) for, after that it's mass burial asap - doing the logistics for getting bodies from hospitals/CRC's and homes to burial sites is one of the things we've been looking at.

We did all this stuff for SARS and every other new disease, it doesn't mean it's expected to get that bad - it's simply that _if _shit goes really bad it's better to be looking at a plan than looking for a plan...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> mass iceland giveaway


The ultimate reduced to clear fight.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2020)

Geri said:


> I thought the first confirmed case in the south-west was in Gloucestershire just a few days ago?


Yeah, sorry. Bit of fake news on my part. Just repeating what I'd heard at work. 

The Saltash thing was a doctor's surgery that needed cleaning after a suspected case, no-one infected. The others were just self-isolation cases from people that had returned from Italy.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

kebabking said:


> There's a fatality rate that PHE will stop doing PM's and private burial (which requires refrigeration) for, after that it's mass burial asap


What is that fatality rate?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 1, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Indeed.  We don't know how this will pan out.  I was reading about pandemic death tolls (as you do) and as far as I can tell the top three are:
> 
> 
> Black death (1346-1353) - 75-200 million deaths
> ...



This may come as news to you, but medical science has somewhat moved on. 



> Re frozen food - they could just give it away to ensure people can survive without going out. *But I assume they'd shunt it to other facilities somewhere,* but if not possible just bin it.



You think there're stand-by frozen food facilities, just sitting there ready to be used?   

If there were, surely they would use them to store bodies, rather than fucking-up the food supply chain & leaving people to starve to death.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

An online pharmacy I was just looking at is selling HIV retroviral drugs as coronavirus medicine


----------



## kebabking (Mar 1, 2020)

maomao said:


> What is that fatality rate?



Can't remember specifics. it was a local/regional rate/incidence, rather than a national one. The intention, in the event of it going really bad, is to limit travel and therefore spread, which precludes moving too much of our resource/resilience around to address local outbreaks.

Effectively we begin to put resources/plans in place throughout the country, and if it goes bad we ramp that up - but then (to some extent) it's stand or fall on your own.

Pouring national/other regions resources in to a particular location looks great (and feels like the right thing), but it precludes them being used elsewhere, or returning home, once they are deployed, and that leaves the donor region(s) short-handed when the pandemic reaches them - which it will.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 1, 2020)

maomao said:


> An online pharmacy I was just looking at is selling HIV retroviral drugs as coronavirus medicine



A UK one? If so, you should report them.

Whilst HIV drugs are being tested as a possible covid-19 treatment, it's far too early to be claiming they are.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 1, 2020)

Paranoia. I've always been a bit of a germophobe but I now have a bottle of IPA (not the drink) in the car. for cleaning my hands after handling shopping trolleys, and a pair of 60W UV lamps in a glove box (with the gloves removed) in case I get on a proper paranoid one on 'shrooms.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> This may come as news to you, but medical science has somewhat moved on.


Yes, but any new disease, especially a zoonotic one has the potential to be very bad.  It's good that we can now sequence the genome really quickly and work to find out how to stop it but the potential is there.  


cupid_stunt said:


> ou think there're stand-by frozen food facilities, just sitting there ready to be used?


No, there won't be.  So they could donate the surplus frozen food to those who need it.  That's better than landfill.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2020)

Ma is sacking church off for a few weeks, as she has COPD and would count among those the virus could kill. I've got a sore throat and runny nose which probably isn't anything but I advise avoiding this town just in case.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> A UK one? If so, you should report them.


Nah. Don't be silly. If I wanted a chemist I'd go to Boots.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Paranoia. I've always been a bit of a germophobe but I now have a bottle of IPA (not the drink) in the car. for cleaning my hands after handling shopping trolleys, and a pair of 60W UV lamps in a glove box (with the gloves removed) in case I get on a proper paranoid one on 'shrooms.


This is my G & T with a UV LED torch on top.  Quite pretty really.  



It's sitting on a marble coaster which was a few quid from Aldi.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2020)

That photo of the G & T shows my desk is sloping a bit.  Thankfully I'm getting a new one tomorrow from John Lewis which should be more level and stable.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 1, 2020)

We've (my siblings and I) have booked my parents a weekend in Rome at the end of this month for their 70th birthdays. I know it's not a trouble spot at the moment but I suspect that even if they make it there all the sites they want to see could be shut  

My biggest worry is it's our daughter's bat mitzvah this summer (mid June) - I guess I'm cherishing a hope it'll have blown over by then, but we could be look at, at best, having a lot of missing guests, at worst not being to have the party (or her being ill/quarantined on the day  ) which would all suck. I have given it some thought and there are probably ways of postponing/moving it if it came to the worst. Our party venue, as far as I can tell, isn't hired out for 'dos' regularly, so could probably reschedule, and if necessary we could all relearn stuff and have the ceremony further down the line (there are readings involved that are specific to that week). I really feel for anyone who has a sizeable wedding coming up, which is a much bigger deal, especially if they have lots of family/friends in Europe/Asia, or they were planning a wedding there - they must be in bits right now.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 1, 2020)

That looks very therapeutic


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 1, 2020)

Cloo maybe we'll hit a point where there's as much chance of catching it in pizza hut as italy. rome to yourself?


----------



## Supine (Mar 1, 2020)

maomao said:


> An online pharmacy I was just looking at is selling HIV retroviral drugs as coronavirus medicine



Kaletra is an hiv drug being used at the frontline with covid patients. Early days but seems it might have a positive effect.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 1, 2020)

I am perhaps starting a new job soonish which has its office in a London WeWork. Possibly one of the worst places for potential disease transmission apart from a hospital. So that's great.

I dunno, I'm just getting used to washing my hands a lot and playing the "don't touch your face" game, given that there's literally nothing else I can do.


----------



## sihhi (Mar 1, 2020)

Cloo said:


> We've (my siblings and I) have booked my parents a weekend in Rome at the end of this month for their 70th birthdays. I know it's not a trouble spot at the moment but I suspect that even if they make it there all the sites they want to see could be shut



American university is returning all students from Italy now in anticipation


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2020)

Different UV glow - this time gin with Mr Fitzpatrick's lemon, yuzu & turmeric cordial plus tap water as I've ran out of tonic.  But it looks nicely radioactive.   



eta - that is bloody lovely.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 1, 2020)

Booked me and my husband flights to Italy for May half term as a birthday present, two days before the glut of Italian CV19 cases were in the news   

We have not had a good track record of trips away this year. Currently everywhere we've travelled to in the UK since Xmas is underwater so perhaps it's best we don't go. 

Trying to think of an alternative birthday present, but I've spent most of the budget on those bloody flights.


----------



## campanula (Mar 1, 2020)

Beloved D-I-L already has barely any immune system (she has gamma globulin IV therapy) while partner has COPD and dodgy health.  May flee to the woods.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 1, 2020)

campanula said:


> Beloved D-I-L already has barely any immune system (she has gamma globulin IV therapy) while partner has COPD and dodgy health.  May flee to the woods.


It's a worry for my mum who has CFS/ME so her immune system is borked. My parents are having their joint 70th birthday tea party next weekend, but I think we'll still be good to go for that and it's not going to be that many people.

I'm also slightly worried because our current au pair is leaving and our new one is due to come next Sunday (not from a region with reported cases AFAIK), and I'm a bit concerned she might decide to back out, but I don't know what Spanish news is saying about things! She has bought her ticket, so that makes it a bit more likely she'll come, but she's quite young and her family could get jumpy about it. It doesn't sound like things will go ballastic here just yet, so hopefully things will hold out another week.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

How wise would going to public swimming pools be at the moment? Got some time off coming up and was looking forward to a dip.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 1, 2020)

maomao said:


> How wise would going to public swimming pools be at the moment? Got some time off coming up and was looking forward to a dip.


I was wondering about this too. What's worse, contagion-wise, swimming or gym? In the gym you have to touch loads of things. But my unscientific brain worries about a pool being basically a huge reservoir of angry virus. Or would the chlorine deal with that? What about going out running in a group? There must be some logical way to rate which activities are most risky.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> I was wondering about this too. What's worse, contagion-wise, swimming or gym? In the gym you have to touch loads of things. But my unscientific brain worries about a pool being basically a huge reservoir of angry virus. Or would the chlorine deal with that? What about going out running in a group? There must be some logical way to rate which activities are most risky.


Don't do any


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm now wondering whether shutting myself in the house calling "I'm not coming out" through the letterbox is likely to spread whatever it is I've got


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I'm now wondering whether shutting myself in the house calling "I'm not coming out" through the letterbox is likely to spread whatever it is I've got


Write it on a bit of cloth and fasten it to a stick you can poke out


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 1, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Write it on a bit of cloth and fasten it to a stick you can poke out


Or just paint a big red cross on the front door.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 1, 2020)

Has anyone tried just giving the infected a seriously hot curry? That always sorts me out when I’m ill. Sweat the fucker out.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 1, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Has anyone tried just giving the infected a seriously hot curry? That always sorts me out when I’m ill. Sweat the fucker out.




That reminds me...I mistakenly used a full jar of thai green curry  paste in a curry on Friday. 
Nearly blew my head off it was that hot. 
I loved it!
Definitely will make that "mistake" again. 😁
(And my nose was clear afterwards.)


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm trying to give up vaping


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm trying to give up vaping


Good luck mate. I quit recently and it was harder than giving up the fags.

I've had a few relapses, and even been smoking cigs on nights out.

Corona has given me the final kick I needed though. Been out drinking/dancing twice this weekend and not even a sniff of wanting to smoke/vape.

You can do it


----------



## LDC (Mar 2, 2020)

I work in a hospital and was back in this weekend after a couple of weeks off. There's no great panic there, although worryingly the staff I worked with seemed quite unaware of the possible future dangers. There were a few info sheets on the wall about what to do if someone comes in and is suspected to have the virus. I was washing my hands a bit more than normal, and using alcohol gel which I never usually do.

As I mentioned on another thread I'm going to Greece in July overland by train and the route goes through Northern Italy. My bet is that will have to be cancelled, and I'm holding off buying tickets for the moment. Will go to Scotland instead unless things are really bad. Friend has a big party (100+ people) booked for May, they're thinking that might be unfeasible.

I'm getting a dried and canned food order in, and maybe some firewood just in case the worst happens.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 2, 2020)

First leg of international flights back to chinese project today. Followed by 14 days of temperature taking. Smoke me a kipper skipper


----------



## kebabking (Mar 2, 2020)

Five rules for surviving shit going bad:

1. It's better to be looking _at _than looking _for._

2. Failing to prepare is preparing to fail.

3. The Seven P's: Prior Planning and Preparation Prevents a Piss Poor Performance.

4. Slow is smooth, smooth is fast.

5. 'Luck' is preparation + opportunity.


----------



## bimble (Mar 2, 2020)

I plan to fill the car and 2 gerry cans with petrol today and get in enough pasta to last a few days & some longlife milk etc- just so i'm not part of any panic that might happen if supply chains get disrupted.

Think thats all I can do really (apart from washing hands etc) just so that i might not be a part of making things worse.

What else (seriously)  is there to do?


----------



## LDC (Mar 2, 2020)

Cloo said:


> It's a worry for my mum who has CFS/ME so her immune system is borked.



There's no link between CFS/ME and the immune system Cloo  She's probably less likely to catch it if she doesn't go out much.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2020)

This is all getting a bit too "_if your grandmother or anybody else should die while in the shelter.._." for me.


----------



## LDC (Mar 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> What else (seriously)  is there to do?



Depends where you live, what resources (inc. money) you have to hand, what responsibilities you have, and what your work is, among other things.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 2, 2020)

Got a work email this morning saying that someone from Germany who visited the building I work in tested positive at the weekend. 
There has been a deep clean on the areas they visited. The company banned all non-essential international travel on Friday.

I might reduce my risk by working from home a bit more.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 2, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> This is all getting a bit too "_if your grandmother or anybody else should die while in the shelter.._." for me.


About three days ahead of you.


----------



## bimble (Mar 2, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Depends where you live, what resources (inc. money) you have to hand, what responsibilities you have, and what your work is, among other things.


Me personally can work from home almost all the time and just have to feed me and the cat. Shops are a 15 minute drive away. 
Regarding money did you mean maybe buying supplies enough to help out neighbours in case?
The woman at the checkout in tescos this morning did a funny face when she beeped my longlife milk. I don’t think a lot of people are buying that sort of thing as yet.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> The woman at the checkout in tescos this morning did a funny face when she beeped my longlife milk. I don’t think a lot of people are buying that sort of thing as yet.



That's a normal reaction for anyone who's ever tasted it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 2, 2020)

All UHT milk was out of stock when Mrs Llama was doing the online grocery order this week...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2020)

Guildford Crematorium's just had a major refurb, which I guess may come in handy.

Swimming pools; the one I go to three or four times a week doesn't use chlorine, they use UV, guess that's not good at killing viruses?

And a major art show in Baku has this morning been cancelled, 8 tickets to refund, but now need to get the delegates from South Africa to the US instead, so not all bad...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Swimming pools; the one I go to three or four times a week doesn't use chlorine, they use UV, guess that's not good at killing viruses?


No. That hotel in Tenerife that got quarantined, they were telling people not to swim, so I guess the general advice would be to avoid it.

Not had anything affect me directly, but daughter has a school trip to Rome next month that I'm expecting to be cancelled any minute now. Team are all working from home, but I'm supposed to be flying Wednesday - waiting for today's company update to see if I can just cancel all my international travel for the next few months.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 2, 2020)

Lazy Llama said:


> All UHT milk was out of stock when Mrs Llama was doing the online grocery order this week...


 Buy non dairy milk instead? We ordered a few more than normal and all of it arrived.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 2, 2020)

baldrick said:


> Buy non dairy milk instead? We ordered a few more than normal and all of it arrived.


We got some sort of lactose-free thing, I think.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 2, 2020)

Lazy Llama said:


> All UHT milk was out of stock when Mrs Llama was doing the online grocery order this week...


We've bought almond milk as it's way nicer than UHT!


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Swimming pools; the one I go to three or four times a week doesn't use chlorine, they use UV, guess that's not good at killing viruses?





Buddy Bradley said:


> No. That hotel in Tenerife that got quarantined, they were telling people not to swim, so I guess the general advice would be to avoid it.


Competitive swimmers are also at high risk of asthma due to the chemical by-products of disinfecting water (suspected).









						Competitive Swimming Linked to Asthma in New Study
					

Read more about how Competitive Swimming is Linked to Asthma in a New Study




					lungdiseasenews.com
				




So you've got chlorine and chems that kills viruses but cause respiratory problems vs UV which is kinder to your lungs, but possibly doesn't kill the virus.

I'd say swimming is risky atm.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 2, 2020)

Cloo said:


> We've bought almond milk as it's way nicer than UHT!


Everything is way nicer than UHT.


----------



## oryx (Mar 2, 2020)

You know it's a serious global crisis when people start buying UHT milk!

Antelope has gone to Forest Hill to stock up on hand gel and extra rice and pasta. He's already ordered face masks.

I must admit if it had been me on my own I probably wouldn't have done any of this.

We were having a conversation the other night about our trip to Prague in May, and I pointed out that the coronavirus is already here but not in the Czech Republic. Well, it is now... I still want to go unless FO advice is specifically not to travel.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 2, 2020)

oryx said:


> You know it's a serious global crisis when people start buying UHT milk!


What I can't get my head around is why someone would prefer to drink UHT milk than catch the coronavirus


----------



## two sheds (Mar 2, 2020)

I was told a couple of years ago that uht nowadays is a lot better than it used to be so I tried it again. They were lying


----------



## LDC (Mar 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> Me personally can work from home almost all the time and just have to feed me and the cat. Shops are a 15 minute drive away.
> Regarding money did you mean maybe buying supplies enough to help out neighbours in case?
> The woman at the checkout in tescos this morning did a funny face when she beeped my longlife milk. I don’t think a lot of people are buying that sort of thing as yet.



Yeah, can you work from home. Or if you decide not to go in to work will it be really tough financially. And yeah enough money to stockpile decent supplies, and get you through some time not working.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 2, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Good luck mate. I quit recently and it was harder than giving up the fags.
> 
> I've had a few relapses, and even been smoking cigs on nights out.
> 
> ...



It's easier than fags for me, over the years I've come to the realisation that I smoke as a way to express a sense of nihilism (and obvs the addictive chemicals) which is why I always tend towards fags. I use the vape as a half way point if I need it because for me it's easier to quit once the underlying stressor goes away because they look fucking daft and you have more control over the nicotine content and amount of puffs you want and all that.  Fingers crossed I can make some good progress


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 2, 2020)

As I install applications on site in Airports I'm getting less and less comfortable putting myself in the hot zone of an airport, we are having a meeting on Friday to chat about how we are to be impacted. Its my first day back after being signed off with depression and anxiety for the last 2 weeks and its not helping my anxiousness...


----------



## hegley (Mar 2, 2020)

Have had a work trip to Melbourne at the end of March indefinitely postponed.
Due to fly to Seville on Wednesday till Sunday (holiday) - flights booked but no accommodation sorted yet. In two minds as to whether it's sensible to go ahead or not.


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2020)

hegley said:


> Have had a work trip to Melbourne at the end of March indefinitely postponed.
> Due to fly to Seville on Wednesday till Sunday (holiday) - flights booked but no accommodation sorted yet. In two minds as to whether it's sensible to go ahead or not.


You probably have as much chance of catching something in Seville than in the UK, so you might as well go


----------



## LDC (Mar 2, 2020)

hegley said:


> Have had a work trip to Melbourne at the end of March indefinitely postponed.
> Due to fly to Seville on Wednesday till Sunday (holiday) - flights booked but no accommodation sorted yet. In two minds as to whether it's sensible to go ahead or not.



I have to say I would be highly unlikely to go on any overseas trip atm, at least for a few weeks to see where this is going. Almost as much of a concern as catching it would be finding myself in a situation where I was quarantined and/or unable to travel back easily.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 2, 2020)

Gsv and I are v fortunate to be able to work from home - in fact 60% of his current role is from home because the project is on multiple sites.  I also have sick pay if it comes to it - he's a contractor though,  but gets paid enough day rate to compensate.

We're due to fly to States in August... honestly I kind of assume we'll all have had it by then!


----------



## Flavour (Mar 2, 2020)

Schools reopening here Wednesday - good. The kids were all hanging out together anyway.


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I have to say I would be highly unlikely to go on any overseas trip atm, at least for a few weeks to see where this is going. Almost as much of a concern as catching it would be finding myself in a situaiton where I was quarantined and/or unable to travel back easily.


Quarantine in the Spanish warmth seems a lot more appealing than doing it in Blighty, though.

We're booked to go to Mexico in two days' time and I can't fucking wait. I'm not concerned in the slightlest either. Either we catch something or we don't. If we do, the experience will certainly not be any worse than what we could expect here.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2020)

Just in from the landlords of the offices that I rent...

_Afternoon all,



Late this morning “*****” who occupy offices in the ***** Suite advised us that one of their employees has had indirect contact with a confirmed case of coronavirus and that as a precautionary measure they have decided to close their office and that their employees will be working from home for the next two week. In addition, they will be undertaking a deep clean of their offices.

We have asked ***** to keep us informed should there be any further developments and we will, of course, pass on any further news we hear to tenants. I should be grateful if similarly, you would please keep us informed should you or your colleagues have also had any known direct or indirect contact with coronavirus so we can circulate this information consider any next steps.



Kind regards_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just in from the landlords of the offices that I rent...
> 
> _Afternoon all,
> 
> ...


blimey


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> blimey



We’re very close to Haslemere and Farnham where some blokes got it the other day, guess this person has been in the same pub as him..?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember reading something about emergency planning which said HMG would requisition frozen food depots to stash bodies in the event of a pandemic killing loads of people.  Makes sense - although I don't know what they'd do with fishfinger and millions of turkey twizzlers.





farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember reading something about emergency planning which said HMG would requisition frozen food depots to stash bodies in the event of a pandemic killing loads of people.  Makes sense - although I don't know what they'd do with fishfinger and millions of turkey twizzlers.



I assume they’d soon find out the corpses were tastier


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> We’re very close to Haslemere and Farnham where some blokes got it the other day, guess this person has been in the same pub as him..?


note to self to avoid my birth-town's drinking establishments...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> note to self to avoid my birth-town's drinking establishments...



Come back to Godalming. The Kings Arms has a new landlord...


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I'm now wondering whether shutting myself in the house calling "I'm not coming out" through the letterbox is likely to spread whatever it is I've got


Put a note up.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 2, 2020)

Still crossing everything the Premier League gets cancelled, and declared null and void for this season


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 2, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Come back to Godalming. The Kings Arms has a new landlord...


I went in there about 3 weeks ago, felt ever so rebellious....

Then I ran away to spoons  

I think it was the beard that threw them off..


----------



## hegley (Mar 2, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I have to say I would be highly unlikely to go on any overseas trip atm, at least for a few weeks to see where this is going. Almost as much of a concern as catching it would be finding myself in a situation where I was quarantined and/or unable to travel back easily.





T & P said:


> Quarantine in the Spanish warmth seems a lot more appealing than doing it in Blighty, though.


Fit and healthy so it's only getting quarantined I'm concerned about - and tbh, as much as being quarantined in Spain doesn't sound terrible, I don't think my cats would forgive me.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 2, 2020)

First freelance gig on hold, my clients customers are mostly from asia, we normally show in Milan in September. I’d normally start development now, but we’re gonna wait at least one month.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 2, 2020)

Anti corona virus oral serum available in most airports from today.

takes about 20 minutes to kick in


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 2, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> What I can't get my head around is why someone would prefer to drink UHT milk than catch the coronavirus




Condensed milk makes a lovely alternative. 😁
Especially in coffee.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 2, 2020)

UHT milk? That's proper panic, not preparation.

I work with about 30 of the grubbiest kids you could possibly meet. Never mind catching coronavirus off them, scrape their hands enough and you'll probably find the cure.

We've had no, zilch, zero advice to now. Life, and school, goes on. Close the school (by all means) and they'll still be spreading it around (should they get it) because they aren't going to stay in their grotty homes all day.

Got a big shop in last week. Eaten all the nice stuff already.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 2, 2020)

We spent 45 mins practicing hand washing.  There wasnt any soap in kids toilets til last week!! I brought in soap for my own class. 
Also, we have pegged all doors and classroom doors are to be left open so that nobody has to handle any doors....except the main doors. Eta...all at my insistence I might add.

Mind you...I've developed a rotten cold and sore throat. Heading to dr anywya for a med test tomorrow so I'll get him to check me out while he's at it. I'd say I've a chest infection.
Cursed immunosuppression.
😡😟


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 2, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Everything is way nicer than UHT.




When I was a kid the standing joke was that it stood for Utterly Horrible Taste.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 2, 2020)

Ime after the floods - it's horrible when you might be facing not getting back 'in' somewhere that you call home if travel gets tricky even if the place you're visiting isn't affected and therefore in theory more pleasurable to be.


----------



## LDC (Mar 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> Either we catch something or we don't. If we do, the experience will certainly not be any worse than what we could expect here.



That's naive and tbh quite a problematic attitude, and one that helps the spread. Catching something isn't just random. Nor is passing it on. There are things you can do to lessen the chance of either happening. And have you seen hospitals in Mexico?! I'd much rather be ill here than there.

I work in healthcare, shall I stop washing my hands at work as it's just either something I'll catch or won't?


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's naive and tbh quite a problematic attitude, and one that helps the spread. Catching something isn't just random. Nor is passing it on. There are things you can do to lessen the chance of either happening. And have you seen hospitals in Mexico?! I'd much rather be ill here than there.
> 
> I work in healthcare, shall I stop washing my hands at work as it's just either something I'll catch or won't?


I can and do wash my hands and keep up my general health routines when I go abroad, youk now... My point is I have about the same chance to catch virus by going to a sparcely populated beach town in Mexico than by staying in London. Probably less of a chance, actually, since if stay I would still be going to work and crossing paths with far, far more people than I going to be doing overseas.

If I were travelling to a Coronavirus hotspot area I would tend to agree with you but that's not the case right now.


----------



## LDC (Mar 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> I can and do wash my hands and keep up my general health routines when I go abroad, you now... My point is I have about the same chance to catch virus by going to a sparcely populated beach town in Mexico than by staying in London. Probably less of a chance, actually, since if stay I would still be going to work and crossing paths with far, far more people than I going to be doing overseas.



Fair enough, that makes more sense than your first statement that just seemed fatalistic to me, and sorry that shit just winds me up!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> I can and do wash my hands and keep up my general health routines when I go abroad, youk now... My point is I have about the same chance to catch virus by going to a sparcely populated beach town in Mexico than by staying in London. Probably less of a chance, actually, since if stay I would still be going to work and crossing paths with far, far more people than I going to be doing overseas.
> 
> If I were travelling to a Coronavirus hotspot area I would tend to agree with you but that's not the case right now.



The worry with travel is your in a closed air system for several hours, breathing the same air as others who may not even know they are ill.

Airports themselves are less of an issue


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 2, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, can you work from home. Or if you decide not to go in to work will it be really tough financially. And yeah enough money to stockpile decent supplies, and get you through some time not working.


Yes, this is true.  It must be very worrying for those with shit or no sick pay - paying your bills or focussing on your health?  I read that the shadow health secretary made that point and asked HMG what they're going to do about it.  I expect the answer will be 'fuck all' as usual.  

I'm fortunate - can work from home indefinitely, and have full sick pay which I'm grateful for.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> I assume they’d soon find out the corpses were tastier


I've never had the pleasure of eating a turkey twizzler - they do sound a bit rank, but I'm curious just how bad they really are.


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> The worry with travel is your in a closed air system for several hours, breathing the same air as others who may not even know they are ill.
> 
> Airports themselves are less of an issue


The airlines and commercial aircraft manufacturers keep telling us the air in the cabin is constantly filtered and actually cleaner than in most public enclosed places, and for once I am more than happy to blindly believe their PR bullshit 

On a more serious note on that subject though, it’d be interesting to see stats about the number of flight crew worldwide who have so far tested positive for the virus. Because if there really is an increased risk of catching it via airborne exposure on an airplane, then it is reasonable to expect a high casualty rate among air crew staff. Which I am not aware of, unless there is a cover-up about it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've never had the pleasure of eating a turkey twizzler - they do sound a bit rank, but I'm curious just how bad they really are.


They do sound a bit rank but I doubt they're in hot dog territory, and lots of people eat them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 2, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> They do sound a bit rank but I doubt they're in hot dog territory, and lots of people eat them.


Bet Badgers does - it's the sort of heavily processed 'meat' product that he likes I think.


----------



## gosub (Mar 2, 2020)

Not personal personal, but shit just got real


----------



## Cloo (Mar 2, 2020)

Bit surprised to find out that my other half is pretty much all for putting off daughter's bat mitzvah for next year if we can get an alternate date (they have started having some girls' bat mitzvahs at 13 rather than 12), so we are enquiring with synagogue - to my mind that's more as an absolute worst case scenario back up.

I'm for proceeding as though we expect it to happen but we're actually able to call off at short notice as I don't think anyone's travelling from abroad and our party venue's very casual about it (we've paid a small deposit, they're not expecting anything else until after the event and we don't have a contract with them). I think ultimately it's going to be daughter's choice - she may say that she wants to go through with it even if she has to just do it in front of a few family and have no party for the time being. TBH, with the shitshow the world is in,who knows something else might not being completely FUBAR next year!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 2, 2020)

I have a friend who works for various aid agencies and when she stays at my flat usually leaves bits and pieces in my bathroom cupboard before she heads off to her next contract (West Africa when they had the ebola outbreak, floods in northern Pakistan etc, etc)

Thinking she might have left some usefull bits and bobs I was left a bit disapointed.

Oral rehydration sachets x 2 boxes - Yay.
Digital thermometer - Yay.
A pack of blue pills in a language I can't understand - Hmm.
Plasters - Usefull but a pack of 100. Hmm.
A bandage.
Two x 20 pack of disposable razor blades - I have a beard.
Another pack of pills that can't work out what they're for.

At least I've now had a good clear out of my bathroom cupboard.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 3, 2020)

School is, as ever, a foetid swamp of germs.  Nearly 1000 people -many of whom have a tenuous relationship with hygiene- , all filtering through the same corridors and doorways eight times a day.  

Strategically, schools are a big old hub... but, man.  Closing a school? In the second half of the year with public exams looming large? 

I don’t see it.   It would take quite some guts to make that call, and politicians aren’t so bold.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2020)

Both mine and festivaldeb's worry-levels are *ridiculously low* ATM 

Possibly to the point of irresponsibility, possibly even complacency! 

*BUT! *...... I don't think I've seen a _single_ post in this thread where the estimated (?) *2%* death-rate from coronavirus has been mentioned!

OK, so we're being more-than-usually careful about the hand hygeine, etc.
But we have no foreign or even London travel plans.
We have virtually no contact with others who've been travelling/returning from affected areas.
So far there's been *ONE* reported case (person now heavily isolated) in Swansea.
Which is 200,000 or so in population.

Only when Glastonbury, etc., shows signs of being cancelled, will we start to get properly worried!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 3, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> School is, as ever, a foetid swamp of germs.  Nearly 1000 people -many of whom have a tenuous relationship with hygiene- , all filtering through the same corridors and doorways eight times a day.
> 
> Strategically, schools are a big old hub... but, man.  Closing a school? In the second half of the year with public exams looming large?
> 
> I don’t see it.   It would take quite some guts to make that call, and politicians aren’t so bold.


Are there measures in place? Hand washing, etc? Or is it a case of life as normal, but worry lots and do nothing?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 3, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Are there measures in place? Hand washing, etc? Or is it a case of life as normal, but worry lots and do nothing?


The kids (and staff) have been told to wash their hands more/longer/better. It’s unlikely that many will. 

I don’t think there’s much worry, though.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 3, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> The kids (and staff) have been told to wash their hands more/longer/better. It’s unlikely that many will.
> 
> I don’t think there’s much worry, though.


It does reveal how unprepared we are for such an event/outbreak. There seems to be far too much complacency, when something as simple as washing hands isn't being enforced. (Not just in schools)


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2020)

Some discussion of the football/festival season being disrupted now. I could see that happening if non-essential travel becomes an issue.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 3, 2020)

Voley said:


> Some discussion of the football/festival season being disrupted now. I could see that happening if non-essential travel becomes an issue.



If this was a world cup year it'd be even more of a bright side and I'd not have to listen to guff about foot-the-ball.


----------



## Looby (Mar 3, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Both mine and festivaldeb's worry-levels are *ridiculously low* ATM
> 
> Possibly to the point of irresponsibility, possibly even complacency!
> 
> ...


I think there’s a really good chance that will happen. It’s definitely part of their plans.


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> *BUT! *...... I don't think I've seen a _single_ post in this thread where the estimated (?) *2%* death-rate from coronavirus has been mentioned!


It's not 2% for high risk groups. Which some of us, our friends, partners and family are in.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 3, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Strategically, schools are a big old hub... but, man.  Closing a school? In the second half of the year with public exams looming large?
> 
> I don’t see it.   It would take quite some guts to make that call, and politicians aren’t so bold.


I'm not sure - I think if the WHO decide it has to happen, central government will have no choice but to follow along, or risk an uncontrollable outbreak that will completely overwhelm the NHS. There must be procedures in place for events that disrupt exam season.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 3, 2020)

The 2% figure is irrelevant - both for the reason killer b gives - and for the reason that _if _there is a widespread pandemic that floods the NHS with huge numbers of very Ill people, and significantly/seriously disrupts wider services (home visits for the old/unwell for example), the rate will shoot up.

10lbs of shit won't go into a 5lb bag, the NHS has, even at full whack, a finite capacity to treat seriously ill people - once it reaches that capacity then other seriously ill people aren't going to get much of a look in.


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2020)

anyway, the possible consequences personally run from the profound - mrs b, both parents and closest friend are all in high risk groups - to the severe - the possible/likely disruption of the next couple of months could have an impact on the ability of the company I work for to remain a going concern - to the mundane - I have a holiday in Greece planned for the end of April which I'm currently thinking is unlikely to happen.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> We’re very close to Haslemere and Farnham where some blokes got it the other day, guess this person has been in the same pub as him..?


so the guy who got treated in Haselmere comes from East Horsely the village next to mine...

You know shit's real when surrey is infected...

excuse the DM link









						Hunt for Surrey's coronavirus patient zero
					

The partner of an infected Surrey GP works with at least one person who has recently returned from Italy, which is the country that has suffered most in Europe from the coronavirus outbreak.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2020)

If the virus, in common with other viruses can’t live outside the body for long, why would a school or office need a deep clean when a possibly infected person has been present? Surely just locking the doors for 24 hours would suffice, no?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> so the guy who got treated in Haselmere comes from East Horsely the village next to mine...
> 
> You know shit's real when surrey is infected...
> 
> ...



Done my first ever pill on Horsley Common


----------



## prunus (Mar 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If the virus, in common with other viruses can’t live outside the body for long, why would a school or office need a deep clean when a possibly infected person has been present? Surely just locking the doors for 24 hours would suffice, no?



Partly precaution, partly psychology, but also it’s not yet known how long this particular virus can remain viable outside a host on different surfaces - in particular smooth non-porous surfaces (such as desks, door handles, bannisters and so on), on which by analogy with similar viruses might be a week or even a little more. 

I think this is a apt application of better safe than sorry.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Done my first ever pill on Horsley Common


went to my first rave on effingham common but not quite my first pill , literally 1/2 a mile down the road , circa 1989


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2020)

Had no idea that UHT milk is that bad. 
Don't think i ever bought it before in my life apart from maybe some camping trip 100 years ago.Messed up completely whilst trying to be clever, as usual.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 3, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Are there measures in place? Hand washing, etc? Or is it a case of life as normal, but worry lots and do nothing?


At my place we have had alcohol hand sanitizers installed at the entrances to the school and around the main corridors, which you're expected to use every time you go in and out of the building and between lessons. The kids have had assemblies on hygiene and staff are encouraging them to go and wash their hands when they come into school and after break and lunch. I don't really think we can do much more, and I'm quite impressed tbh at the speed this has all happened.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2020)

bimble said:


> Had no idea that UHT milk is that bad.
> Don't think i ever bought it before in my life apart from maybe some camping trip 100 years ago.Messed up completely whilst trying to be clever, as usual.



My sis told me many years ago that when you drink pasteurized milk you're drinking a living community while when you drink sterilized you're drinking a cemetery. Only really appreciate that once you've drunk uht/sterilized.


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2020)

if you're using it for brews, semi skimmed UHT isn't_ that_ bad. I wouldn't ever drink it undiluted though.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2020)

two sheds said:


> My sis told me many years ago that when you drink pasteurized milk you're drinking a living community while when you drink sterilized you're drinking a cemetery. Only really appreciate that once you've drunk uht/sterilized.



When you drink pasteurised milk you’re drinking an apocalyptic post-genocide landscape tbf.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 3, 2020)

I can confirm that the Coronavirus is having zero impact on Amazon logistics - all vans are being filled to capacity for dear customers who are probably self isolating themselves awaiting delivery of their protective masks.

Maybe people are buying more Amazon pantry goods?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Maybe people are buying more Amazon pantry goods?



Easy enough for you to check - I assume you have a craft knife or similar.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 3, 2020)

8ball said:


> Easy enough for you to check - I assume you have a craft knife or similar.



Boxes are specific reinforced cardboard with ‘Amazon Pantry’ emblazoned on them.

Usually f-ing heavy too if full of cans/bottles.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm now 'self employed' and my job means I have to go and meet people, some of who are already putting stuff off. Rightly or wrongly I'm not particularly concerned about getting ill, bit more concerned for my folks and my other half's folks but I can't say I'm anxious really - more concerned that I'm going to be left unable to work and with no income for a bit, I'm only one who earns in house and we're already financially a bit fucked, and while in theory I could apparently claim UC if unable to work for a while this would no longer include any mortgage interest relief so won't do much really. 

Hopefully it won't end up being this much of a ballache


----------



## miss direct (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm having similar concerns, Proper Tidy 
I have work lined up for the summer but am worried that might be cancelled due to low student numbers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2020)

At least if I have to self isolate I get a free curry every night for a fortnight.


Indian restaurant boss promises free curry to coronavirus affected Glawegians
Indian restaurant boss promises free curry to coronavirus affected Glawegians


----------



## kebabking (Mar 3, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> At least if I have to self isolate I get a free curry every night for a fortnight.
> 
> 
> Indian restaurant boss promises free curry to coronavirus affected Glawegians
> Indian restaurant boss promises free curry to coronavirus affected Glawegians



An opportunity for a Viz strip -  the hilarious tribulations of danny la rouge's arsehole after 14 Prawn Phaal's in a row: see how it glows in the dark! See Danny dipping his bum in the Clyde for some temporary relief and it all turns to steam and covers the west central belt in a wiffy brown fog!

Oh happy japes....


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2020)

kebabking said:


> An opportunity for a Viz strip -  the hilarious tribulations of danny la rouge's arsehole after 14 Prawn Phaal's in a row: see how it glows in the dark! See Danny dipping his bum in the Clyde for some temporary relief and it all turns to steam and covers the west central belt in a wiffy brown fog!
> 
> Oh happy japes....


I’m a vegetable alien. So it’d be chick pea phal.

Or, more likely, a veggie Hoagie wrap!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> At least if I have to self isolate I get a free curry every night for a fortnight.
> 
> 
> Indian restaurant boss promises free curry to coronavirus affected Glawegians
> Indian restaurant boss promises free curry to coronavirus affected Glawegians




*books ticket to Glasgow, via Wuhan


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 3, 2020)

so we ( me and a mate ) are due to have a stand at the PTE ( Passenger Terminal Expo ) in Paris  showcasing our products at the end of the month.

Except its now been postponed , until at least June 8th

( To be honest I'm glad , not a big fan of Paris )


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2020)

kebabking said:


> An opportunity for a Viz strip -  the hilarious tribulations of danny la rouge's arsehole after 14 Prawn Phaal's in a row: see how it glows in the dark! See Danny dipping his bum in the Clyde for some temporary relief and it all turns to steam and covers the west central belt in a wiffy brown fog!
> 
> Oh happy japes....


see him hypnotise dogs with his curry arse


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> , not a big fan of Paris )


I prefer B’Elanna.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2020)

Recall a school trip to france where we were expected to put UHT on the cereal at breakfast, that should be against the geneva convention.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m a vegetable alien.



Next tagline sorted.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2020)

I just looked - in the last week we've had 11 adults book in for CV testing. That's less than I was expecting. Half were diagnosed with resp infections, the other half weren't unwell. Of course this data doesn't reflect whether the tests were positive, just that they came in for testing.

Dervs been told to take his laptop home every day in case they decide to close the office and make everyone WFH.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2020)

My friends primary school has started not letting parents into the playground, they drop at the gate and go home, the kids all then have to wash their hands as they enter the school.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 3, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> At least if I have to self isolate I get a free curry every night for a fortnight.
> 
> 
> Indian restaurant boss promises free curry to coronavirus affected Glawegians
> Indian restaurant boss promises free curry to coronavirus affected Glawegians


That's amazing curry as well.


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2020)

have people stopped shaking hands yet? I am going to a shaking hands type meeting in a mo and even less sure than usual how to behave.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2020)

bimble said:


> have people stopped shaking hands yet? I am going to a shaking hands type meeting in a mo and even less sure than usual how to behave.



When people offer their hand out, spray it with a disinfectant.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 3, 2020)

bimble said:


> have people stopped shaking hands yet? I am going to a shaking hands type meeting in a mo and even less sure than usual how to behave.


Wear surgical gloves.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2020)

I'd wave 'hello everyone' as you enter the room


----------



## hegley (Mar 3, 2020)

bimble said:


> have people stopped shaking hands yet? I am going to a shaking hands type meeting in a mo and even less sure than usual how to behave.


Johnson has just said in the news conference that he's been to a hospital and shaken the hands of a few coronavirus patients.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 3, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I'd wave 'hello everyone' as you enter the room


Edit. Wrong thread


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2020)

i could pretend to be an insuffrable hippy and do that namaste thing.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2020)

cough into your hand first and see if there are any takers?


----------



## elbows (Mar 3, 2020)

I used a bank machine today and finally remembered to try using a knuckle to hit the buttons, rather than the tip of my finger.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 3, 2020)

Personal consequences: it might fuck up our May half term holiday to Germany and Denmark. Also thinking of various friends and family members who are old or immunosuppressed. 

Workwise, we've had hand san dispensers installed in the office and one of our schools has closed this week after a staff member visited a Cat 2 area. It is a special school for kids with complex medical needs so quite sensible really. I can certainly do my job from home if need be, but the organisation as a whole could be quite badly disrupted as many of our kids are extra vulnerable. Lots of overseas staff too.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 3, 2020)

bimble said:


> have people stopped shaking hands yet? I am going to a shaking hands type meeting in a mo and even less sure than usual how to behave.



Pretend your Japanese and bow instead.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 3, 2020)

Personally...I worry about being immunosuppressed. And working with kids there is always a high risk of picking up infections. I usually have 4 or 5 sessions of illness as a direct result of teaching. 

So I am not looking forward to the next few months.

And typically, I have come down with a rotten sore throat and a cough. I've been extra careful with washing but doc says bed and rest are needed for the next few days.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2020)

Olympics pricks now saying they may delay to December, knowing full well that I have a holiday booked to Japan for late July/early August


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 3, 2020)

bimble said:


> have people stopped shaking hands yet? I am going to a shaking hands type meeting in a mo and even less sure than usual how to behave.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Olympics pricks now saying they may delay to December, knowing full well that I have a holiday booked to Japan for late July/early August


I tried to book flights to Japan for December two weeks ago. Couldn't get the price I wanted so gave up on the idea. Fuck me, we could have got a bargain   

Having no luck with holidays this year at all.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 3, 2020)

At a conference today - still well attended and i have seen hand shaking!


----------



## bimble (Mar 3, 2020)

my meeting was just one other person and we just awkwardly smiled and started fussing pulling out the chairs, no handshakes but no aknowledging the fact either.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2020)

baldrick said:


> I tried to book flights to Japan for December two weeks ago. Couldn't get the price I wanted so gave up on the idea. Fuck me, we could have got a bargain
> 
> Having no luck with holidays this year at all.




have already spent a LOT of dough on pretty cruddy hotels, all pay up front and non-refundable, cos the sodding Olympics are on, if we have to cancel I can see it being a massive fucking pain trying to get anything back. I blame the travel agent for all of this shite.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> have already spent a LOT of dough on pretty cruddy hotels, all pay up front and non-refundable, cos the sodding Olympics are on, if we have to cancel I can see it being a massive fucking pain trying to get anything back. I blame the travel agent for all of this shite.



Lol


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 3, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> First leg of international flights back to chinese project today. Followed by 14 days of temperature taking. Smoke me a kipper skipper



no obvious extra controls in two international airports and only a couple of people wearing masks


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Olympics pricks now saying they may delay to December, knowing full well that I have a holiday booked to Japan for late July/early August




Just sourced that story on the BBC -- if you were optimistic, you could say that story contains nowhere near any nailed-on certainty (yet!) that the Olympics will be postponed. Ms Hashimoto is only leaving the possibilty open for now was the way I read it.

But where are you on the optimism/pessimism scale, Bahnhof Strasse ?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2020)

killer b said:


> It's not 2% for high risk groups. Which some of us, our friends, partners and family are in.




I am aware of that .... I'm _officially i_n one of the high-risk groups myself, and as such I'm being very careful about hand hygiene and all the rest_._

But this from kebabking especially makes me regret using the 2% figure now  ....




			
				kebabking said:
			
		

> The 2% figure is irrelevant - both for the reason @killer b gives - and for the reason that _if _there is a widespread pandemic that floods the NHS with huge numbers of very Ill people, and significantly/seriously disrupts wider services (home visits for the old/unwell for example), the rate will shoot up.
> 
> 10lbs of shit won't go into a 5lb bag, the NHS has, even at full whack, a finite capacity to treat seriously ill people - once it reaches that capacity then other seriously ill people aren't going to get much of a look in.



... because the major NHS pressure factor is something I should have thought more about.

Saying that, it could still be interesting to track a changing UK) percentage over coming weeks of what proportion of people in high risk groups, and from the population overall, get infected in the first place. That graph would be pretty revealing.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2020)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Only when Glastonbury, etc., shows signs of being cancelled, will we start to get properly worried!





Looby said:


> I think there’s a really good chance that will happen. It’s definitely part of their plans.



I'm sure you're right that there'll be contingency planning, it'd would be pretty stupid of them not to include the possibility of cancelling (or postponing??  )

There's nothing (obvious?) on the coronavirus subject on the official Glastonbury site though.
Mind you,  in this Somerset News story, the Head of Event Operations is beng *very* cagey.




			
				Adrian Coombs said:
			
		

> Glastonbury Festival thoroughly plans each year's event, and puts in place all necessary measures to protect the public and maximise safety.
> We work closely with all of the relevant agencies, including Public Health England and the NHS, and always review our plans as any circumstances change.
> With this in mind and with our 2020 Festival still 16 weeks away, we continue to plan and prepare for the event, whilst at the same time closely monitoring developments with the coronavirus situation



You _could_ read that as a really good chance of cancellation, or as just that that possibility is still being very much in the air. I'm sticking with the latter for now.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 4, 2020)

William of Walworth - everything is on a plan somewhere, nothing is off the table as being too disruptive.

If it goes bad, both in terms of numbers and severity (and it's subsequent effect of particular critical services and industries), then cancelling festivals, sporting events etc.. is going to be small beer.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2020)

William I'm told that the biggest problem facing festivals this summer is the lack of cable ties being produced in China due to the shut down.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Just sourced that story on the BBC -- if you were optimistic, you could say that story contains nowhere near any nailed-on certainty (yet!) that the Olympics will be postponed. Ms Hashimoto is only leaving the possibilty open for now was the way I read it.
> 
> But where are you on the optimism/pessimism scale, Bahnhof Strasse ?



Generally pretty optimistic that it will fizzle out by the end of April. This is based on nothing but blind hope though...


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

elbows said:


> I used a bank machine today and finally remembered to try using a knuckle to hit the buttons, rather than the tip of my finger.



In infected parts of China they are using tooth picks to press buttons on lifts and the likes.


----------



## bimble (Mar 4, 2020)

Until now i was unaware that i pointlessly touch my face all the time all day long. 








						How often do you touch your face—and does that increase your risk for coronavirus?
					

Studies show we touch our faces surprisingly often— and health officials say we should stop.




					thehill.com


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 4, 2020)

We grew up drinking UHT milk only. I guess it was UHT. We called it sterilised milk and it came in taller bottles with a metal cap like a beer bottle.

When we started growing up and going to other kids' houses, we found out that everyone else in the world had pasteurised milk and it tasted like heaven compared to what we had at home. It took a long time to get my mum to change but she did eventually.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> In infected parts of China they are using tooth picks to press buttons on lifts and the likes.


I take payment from customers with a card machine. Would providing a kitchen roll for them to wrap over their finger be effective or a waste of time?


----------



## killer b (Mar 4, 2020)

wiskey said:


> William I'm told that the biggest problem facing festivals this summer is the lack of cable ties being produced in China due to the shut down.


Shit! This will be a big problem for us too. If theres any work at all.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We grew up drinking UHT milk only. I guess it was UHT. We called it sterilised milk and it came in taller bottles with a metal cap like a beer bottle.
> 
> When we started growing up and going to othere kids' houses, we found out that everyone else in the world had pasteurised milk and it tasted like heaven compared to what we had at home. It took along time to get my mum to change but she did eventually.



Frau Bahn’s mum has milk powder that she mixes with water and then freezes, thawing a small bit at a time as and when she needs it. I think she’s hoping the virus kicks off big time so that she can return to the glory days of rationing...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 4, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Frau Bahn’s mum has milk powder that she mixes with water and then freezes, thawing a small bit at a time as and when she needs it. I think she’s hoping the virus kicks off big time so that she can return to the glory days of rationing...


Why does she bother to freeze it? Surely one of the conveniences of powered milk in the first place is that you can mix up small amounts as you need it? Bonkers.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We called it sterilised milk and it came in taller bottles with a metal cap like a beer bottle.


My memory of sterilised milk, going back 45 years, is that it was lovely on cornflakes.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Why does she bother to freeze it? Surely one of the conveniences of powered milk in the first place is that you can mix up small amounts as you need it? Bonkers.



Because she’s barmy, all food in her house is either in a tin or in the freezer. She had BB2 to stay last weekend, she used her brand new oven for the first time since it was installed three years ago. Does that still count as brand new?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 4, 2020)

So just had a non official murmur that to “ensure business continuity as best possible we are looking into doing double rotations”

basically half the risk of not being allowed to travel in or out of countries but also save money on travel 

basically it means I would be doing 13 week rotations rather than 6 which is absolute bullshit......

hopefully it will die a death in the good ideas office when enough people complain


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 4, 2020)

og ogilby said:


> I take payment from customers with a card machine. Would providing a kitchen roll for them to wrap over their finger be effective or a waste of time?



Not sure tbh.

Watched a vlog about parts of infected China and grocery stores that were open took payment by scanning qcodes off customers phones - so there was zero physical contact at all times.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 4, 2020)

A client said to me at the end of an emotional appointment yesterday 'Is it still okay for us to shake hands with Corona virus about?' I gave her a hug, we then shook hands and we laughed. It was the right thing to do.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 4, 2020)

The biggest personal effect on the Q's is that we haven't yet booked a holiday since Mrs Q is being cautious about it. Hopefully everyone else is doing the same and there will be bargains to be had later.
She is also concerned that the nurses in the family are going to be at risk though I keep pointing out that they more than anyone have been trained how to handle these situations


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 4, 2020)

Doesn't seem like a trip home is on the cards. We already had to postpone it once, and now it's looking like another wait. It's not good at all, my da is not well and I'd really like to visit.

On a selfish level, the Olympics may get cancelled, which will affect the economy and the national psyche (gods, it's been so hyped and geared up towards for several years) and of course, we were lucky to get tickets) but, seeing as the virus is not stopping at borders, there is a significant chance now that the Games will be halted. Unless (and its unlikely) they do like what they're doing with sumo and go ahead with the events but in empty stadiums. The big marathon the other day was reduced from thousands of participants to just a few hundred competitors.

Also, items ordered online (from China, natch) are halted. And the sellers aren't replying. Which is understandable, gods knows what the situation is with their daily life, so we just have to wait & see. 

Finally, it's really messing up our work, and the livelihoods of friends. It could put paid to a number of our jobs, and it's really worrying.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 4, 2020)

We have been asked as a department to come up with a plan by Friday this week on how we will manage things if staff start getting quarantined and have to work from home.
The Admin team can do literally nothing from home as we have such a stupid paper-based system and of course all the paper is in the office and cannot be removed as it's confidential patient information. This may be my chance to suggest moving into the 21st century.

One suggestion was phoning patients from home to confirm appointments to which I replied "well that's fine as long as someone is going to pay my phone bill". Met by blank faced stare. They can go fuck themselves if they think I'm doing that off my own phone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We have been asked as a department to come up with a plan by Friday this week on how we will manage things if staff start getting quaranteend and have to work from home.
> The Admin team can do literally nothing from home as we have such a stupid paper-based system and of course all the paper is in the office and cannot be removed as it's confidential patient information. This may be my chance to suggest moving into the 21st century.
> 
> One suggestion was phoning patients from home to confirm appointments to which I replied "well that's fine as long as someone is going to pay my phone bill". Met by blank faced stare. They can go fuck themselves if they think I'm doing that off my own phone.


not to mention them paying for your internet...

i am also surprised they don't appear to have an emergency plan (here's a pdf from brighton and sussex university hospitals) which i'd expect would cover this sort of thing


----------



## Looby (Mar 4, 2020)

We’ve had no guidance at all about what happens if we have to quarantine. I can catch up on some admin at home (if they let me get my laptop) but can’t do my actual job which involves visiting and many many meetings. 
I work for an LA so am assuming we’ll get paid so that’s not a concern luckily but although we’re not an emergency service, we can’t just pack up and leave everyone to it either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We have been asked as a department to come up with a plan by Friday this week on how we will manage things if staff start getting quarantined and have to work from home.
> The Admin team can do literally nothing from home as we have such a stupid paper-based system and of course all the paper is in the office and cannot be removed as it's confidential patient information. This may be my chance to suggest moving into the 21st century.
> 
> One suggestion was phoning patients from home to confirm appointments to which I replied "well that's fine as long as someone is going to pay my phone bill". Met by blank faced stare. They can go fuck themselves if they think I'm doing that off my own phone.


ask them what the formal business continuity plan is


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> ask them what the formal business continuity plan is


You're kidding right?!


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 4, 2020)

Went to a supermarket yesterday to get some anti-bacterial hand soap (for a friend - don't use it myself) and every brand of anti-bac soap was sold out. 

It will make no difference to the virus of course, but people will be people and ignore the facts.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 4, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> Went to a supermarket yesterday to get some anti-bacterial hand soap (for a friend - don't use it myself) and every brand of anti-bac soap was sold out.
> 
> It will make no difference to the virus of course, but people will be people and ignore the facts.



Yup, the handwipes and gels are gone over here, too. And (obv) masks, and because of panic buying, bog roll...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> You're kidding right?!


not at all. if you're dealing with patients (your employer, rather than you specifically) there really ought to be provision for how their care would continue in the event of an emergency, not to mention how staffing would be affected by a range of possible incidents.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

this remains in stock on amazon


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> not at all. if you're dealing with patients (your employer, rather than you specifically) there really ought to be provision for how their care would continue in the event of an emergency, not to mention how staffing would be affected by a range of possible incidents.


I can be about 100% certain that we do not have any kind of business continuity plan - hell we only got a proper fire evacuation plan in place a couple of months ago. No doubt we should but I am certain we do not.
We are just a testing department though - it's not like we have patients who need continuing care. People can live without our service.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 4, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> Went to a supermarket yesterday to get some anti-bacterial hand soap (for a friend - don't use it myself) and every brand of anti-bac soap was sold out.
> 
> It will make no difference to the virus of course, but people will be people and ignore the facts.


You know you don't need anti-bacterial soap though right? Just ordinary soap and water will do the job.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 4, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Yup, the handwipes and gels are gone over here, too. And (obv) masks, and because of panic buying, bog roll...


Get that bog roll quick mate
*Armed robbers steal hundreds of toilet rolls in Hong Kong*








						Coronavirus: Armed robbers steal hundreds of toilet rolls in Hong Kong
					

Toilet rolls have become hot property in the city due to a shortage from coronavirus panic-buying.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Its a while ago now, but HK was already in semi panic mode


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 4, 2020)

Lots of cars parked up near us, this morning. Neighbor just called to say that one of the folks had died, hence people calling in to do their respects. He was edging on 100 yrs, so, it's probably un-related to the virus


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 4, 2020)

hipipol said:


> Get that bog roll quick mate
> *Armed robbers steal hundreds of toilet rolls in Hong Kong*
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, no armed robbers (yet) but the pump bottles in hospitals and retail outlets are being nicked here and there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

been walking to work recently, more for exercise than avoiding public transport. very quiet on the roads the last few days. and half term was last week...


----------



## Thora (Mar 4, 2020)

The woman who runs my 2 year old's music class has emailed to say she will no longer be offering the toddlers hi-5s (waves only!) and they will no longer be permitted to cuddle any of the soft toy props she uses


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm a postie in South Leeds. Delivered a special registered parcel to a lady under quarantine today. She answered the door wearing a mask, I instinctively backed off, then apologised. She said she'd been all clear for 7 days, it was just precautionary, then she signed my PDA, for the parcel with her pinky finger.

Got back to the van, said, 'Shit just got real' to my partner then doused my hands and the PDA in hand wash. Reckon I'll have to get used to this. Speaking to the management and the union this morning, it appears there are no plans in place, no PPE or sanitiser on the way and we're really on the front line for this virus with doorhandles, parcels, PDA's and the public.

As this thing develops, I can see folk ordering more stuff off the net to avoid physical shopping and other people, whilst we continue doing our Typhoid Mary job.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 4, 2020)

kebabking said:


> We did all this stuff for SARS and every other new disease, it doesn't mean it's expected to get that bad - it's simply that _if _shit goes really bad it's better to be looking at a plan than looking for a plan...


Why do you have to plan for each outbreak? Surely a plan to deal with mass deaths doesn't matter how they died.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 4, 2020)

InfoBurner said:


> I'm a postie in South Leeds. Delivered a special registered parcel to a lady under quarantine today. She answered the door wearing a mask, I instinctively backed off, then apologised. She said she'd been all clear for 7 days, it was just precautionary, then she signed my PDA, for the parcel with her pinky finger.
> 
> Got back to the van, said, 'Shit just got real' to my partner then doused my hands and the PDA in hand wash. Reckon I'll have to get used to this. Speaking to the management and the union this morning, it appears there are no plans in place, no PPE or sanitiser on the way and we're really on the front line for this virus with doorhandles, parcels, PDA's and the public.
> 
> As this thing develops, I can see folk ordering more stuff off the net to avoid physical shopping and other people, whilst we continue doing our Typhoid Mary job.


At the very least you should be offered hand gel, given that you will be seeing hundreds of people every day. Maybe ask for disposable gloves? There's evidence that masks probably don't offer a lot of protection.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 4, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Why do you have to plan for each outbreak? Surely a plan to deal with mass deaths doesn't matter how they died.



Each event is different - you'd pull the 'how to deal with X thousand bodies' plan off the shelf, but you'd talk to PHE about the particular requirements of this or that disease, and you'd need to look at what assets you had to implement it, and what other tasks you might have. Different outbreaks will mean that the bodies might be centralised, or in random places - that, together with the disposal requirements, will impact on what you'll do about them.

The only stupid questions are the ones you don't ask.


----------



## bimble (Mar 4, 2020)

What a time to be alive. Somebody known to us only as kebabking explaining mass body disposal plans is loads more reassuring than any pronouncements from the powers that be.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 4, 2020)

bimble said:


> What a time to be alive. Somebody known to us only as kebabking explaining mass body disposal plans is loads more reassuring than any pronouncements from the powers that be.


kebabking is actually the grim reaper in disguise.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 4, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> kebabking is actually the grim reaper in disguise.



Professional Disaster Logistician.

And, as a sideline, I can flog all the _longpig _to the local takeaways....


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 4, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Professional Disaster Logistician.



My life could probably use one of those...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 4, 2020)

kebabking said:


> And, as a sideline, I can flog all the _longpig _to the local takeaways....


I always knew you had a bit of Sweeny Todd about you.  


> explaining mass body disposal plans is loads more reassuring than any pronouncements from the powers that be


Not exactly reassuring I suspect - longpig kebabs anyone?


kebabking said:


> Professional Disaster


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 4, 2020)

Found out today I'm going for community testing and hazmat training on Monday. I dread to think what it could do to my caseload. Still, NHS prepping for the worst is wise even though I don't think it'll be too terrible in actuality.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2020)

kebabking said:


> The only stupid questions are the ones you don't ask



One of my paramedics taught me that there's no such thing as a stupid question, only stupid answers


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, there's an unexpected personal consequence for family K: my husband, who is about to be made redundant, has just been told that the new job he had lined up (with an events company) has fallen through - recruitment freeze as a direct result of coronavirus 

Arse.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh shit


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 4, 2020)

This seems useful









						Making your own hand sanitizer is a cinch | Boing Boing
					

Since the latest coronavirus broke cover and started scaring the bejaysus out of everyone, you may have noticed that the supplies that folks think they’ll need in the event of a pandemic are becomi…




					boingboing.net


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> This seems useful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very useful, thank you


----------



## Supine (Mar 4, 2020)

bimble said:


> What a time to be alive. Somebody known to us only as kebabking explaining mass body disposal plans is loads more reassuring than any pronouncements from the powers that be.



I'm not eating a kebab any time soon


----------



## scifisam (Mar 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We grew up drinking UHT milk only. I guess it was UHT. We called it sterilised milk and it came in taller bottles with a metal cap like a beer bottle.
> 
> When we started growing up and going to other kids' houses, we found out that everyone else in the world had pasteurised milk and it tasted like heaven compared to what we had at home. It took a long time to get my mum to change but she did eventually.



No, UHT and sterilised are different things. Sterilised is alright, slightly sweet. UHT tastes like the apocalypse.

Lupa and other worried people with immune problems - do you have hibiscrub? I get it on prescription but you can buy it too. You can't use it on the go, but I'm pretty sure it would help more than just washing, partly because while it is unlikely to wash away coronavirus more than soap already does, it is effective against some other viruses that could theoretically be a secondary infection.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 4, 2020)

My mate is reading loads of stuff about coronavirus and really panicking. She keeps messaging me. Stock up on food! You need 2 week's worth! Cheese lasts a long time unopened! Get 3 months worth of meds! 

She's usually pretty chill about most stuff.


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 4, 2020)

bimble said:


> have people stopped shaking hands yet? I am going to a shaking hands type meeting in a mo and even less sure than usual how to behave.



Bump elbows and bow


----------



## scifisam (Mar 4, 2020)

blameless77 said:


> Bump elbows and bow



What's Elbows done to deserve that, and who's Bow?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2020)

or kiss, just not with tongues


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2020)

Today’s update for schools:


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2020)

That DfE does look at first sight like DIE


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 5, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Today’s update for schools:


Don't close unless we tell you, even if you have a confirmed case?


----------



## kebabking (Mar 5, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Don't close unless we tell you, even if you have a confirmed case?



Too late at that stage, the positive case has been wandering around snorting on everyone for a week.

Stable door job.


----------



## A380 (Mar 5, 2020)

kebabking said:


> ...The only stupid questions are the ones you don't ask.



Except ones about “could we train otters to wear hats and do this task”.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 5, 2020)

When I finally sat down yesterday evening I noticed my wrists and the back of my hands were red and burning, I'm guessing washing my hands 20 to 30 times in a day must have caused it. Probably my fault for using fairy liquid to wash. I'll use a bar of soap today.


----------



## bimble (Mar 5, 2020)

I has possibly stupid question:
Understand that this is a new virus that somehow (mutation?) came into being.
People are talking about it as a crisis that will at some point stop being a crisis, or will stop completely even (maybe with warmer weather etc)
What i don't get is how does a thing like this actually taper off and then end - how come it's not just going to be an additional one of the infectious diseases that humans periodically have?


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> I has possibly stupid question:
> Understand that this is a new virus that somehow (mutation?) came into being.
> People are talking about it as a crisis that will at some point stop being a crisis, or will stop completely even (maybe with warmer weather etc)
> What i don't get is how does a thing like this actually taper off and then end - how come it's not just going to be an additional one of the infectious diseases that humans periodically have?



Earlier on, if it could have been contained, it could have tapered off through the new virus running out of new hosts to reproduce in - ie everyone it had access to had either had it and was immune or was dead.  It needs hosts to survive, it can’t live long outside one.  It could then have effectively ‘gone’ (as I believe happened with SARS and MERS). 

It’s now looking pretty likely that we’re past that point, and the virus will become endemic - ie as you say just one of the circulating diseases that our human flesh is heir to.  In this case in terms of the epidemic ending now therefore, it will be a combination of lots of people having had it (and becoming immune), plus hopefully the development of a vaccine to increase immunity, and treatments to reduce mortality.  It is currently plenty deadly enough to incentive us to produce both as rapidly as possible - though 12 months from now would still be a very optimistic timescale (having said that, there are trials going on, and given the severity of the situation we might relax a lot of our testing rules, which could speed things up). 

There are several other coronaviruses in that endemic state in the human population already, it would join them, as their nastier cousin.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2020)

Good friend of mine in the UK works in the events industry, rigging, crewing, building, takes-downs, that kind of thing. Quite a big company now, lots of staff on the books
...has just seen the best part of the next 4 months of work cancelled by bookers
Will leave a massive hole in the companies finances - not yet costed - and will totally fuck the staff

will be interesting to see what happens to the festival circuit - lets says glastonbury is pulled, is there an insurance claim they can make? this could take out a lot of people financially


----------



## Sue (Mar 5, 2020)

ska invita said:


> will be interesting to see what happens to the festival circuit - lets says glastonbury is pulled, is there an insurance claim they can make? this could take out a lot of people financially


Depends if they've got insurance and what the policy says. Such things definitely exist though -- I worked for a company that was underwriting the Rolling Stones tour of Australia a few years back when it was cancelled due to a bereavement.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 5, 2020)

Day one of quarantine/temperature taking  😂 temp 36.4 not deed yet
Just eaten a Dahl so hot flies were fallling off camels as I walked passed them

onwards and upwards


----------



## killer b (Mar 5, 2020)

Glastonbury will have insurance, but a lot of their suppliers won't, and a lot of smaller festivals won't either. 

There's been an uptick of facebook ads for festivals in the last few days I've noticed. ticket sales must be through the floor.


----------



## pesh (Mar 5, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Good friend of mine in the UK works in the events industry, rigging, crewing, building, takes-downs, that kind of thing. Quite a big company now, lots of staff on the books
> ...has just seen the best part of the next 4 months of work cancelled by bookers
> Will leave a massive hole in the companies finances - not yet costed - and will totally fuck the staff
> 
> will be interesting to see what happens to the festival circuit - lets says glastonbury is pulled, is there an insurance claim they can make? this could take out a lot of people financially


I'm getting more and more fucked by this by the day.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 5, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Day one of quarantine/temperature taking  😂 temp 36.4 not deed yet
> Just eaten a Dahl so hot flies were fallling off camels as I walked passed them
> 
> onwards and upwards



Was it Matilda or the BFG?



killer b said:


> Glastonbury will have insurance, but a lot of their suppliers won't, and a lot of smaller festivals won't either.
> 
> There's been an uptick of facebook ads for festivals in the last few days I've noticed. ticket sales must be through the floor.



I wouldn't expect most of the horrendously overpriced food trucks to have insurance that would cover festivals shutting down. From a vague acquaintance, I got the impression that the horrendous overpricing was how they managed to operate the rest of the year, and they didn't actually make tons of money overall.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 5, 2020)

My in-laws - him aged 80 and with a chest condition! - are coming over from Edinburgh next Saturday. The only upside to this is atm here (Murcia) is the only region of Spain untouched by Covid19.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 5, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I wouldn't expect most of the horrendously overpriced food trucks to have insurance that would cover festivals shutting down. From a vague acquaintance, I got the impression that the horrendous overpricing was how they managed to operate the rest of the year, and they didn't actually make tons of money overall.



The horrendous overpricing has a lot to do with pitch charges, larger festivals can charge £10k for a 3-day pitch.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Very useful, thank you


I'd heard about this earlier this week and have taken delivery of the gel, now waiting for rubbing alcohol, which should arrive today!

IoN, I realise our airline for New York in summer is probably going to go bust (Norwegian). We booked the flight and then immediate a couple of people told me Norwegian was always being rumoured to be about to go under so I have a feeling Covid19 will probably finish it off. Maybe there will be a cut price opportunities from other airlines if people are holding off? As ever I booked on my credit card though - came in handy last time I booked with an airline that went under, think I claimed all but about £60 back.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 5, 2020)

I swear the worlds gone mad!


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 5, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Day one of quarantine/temperature taking  😂 temp 36.4 not deed yet
> Just eaten a Dahl so hot flies were fallling off camels as I walked passed them
> 
> onwards and upwards


You're quarantined with camels.


----------



## LDC (Mar 5, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> I swear the worlds gone mad!
> 
> View attachment 200649



There's a specific thread for this kind of stuff, saves clogging up the more important ones with bollocks. Of which there will be endless supply.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2020)

i've just spent half an hour looking for my employer's emergency plan.

it's not on the website as the website's undergoing improvement (!). the woman to contact is on leave. her nominated deputy is on leave. his nominated deputy is at least in: although whether she'll supply to a lowly librarian remains to be seen.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 5, 2020)

This is massively a first world problem consequence I know, but I still want to get it off my chest.

In December I was meant to go to New York City for the week with work. I went to university near New York in my undergrad days, found loads of great places to hang out, and made loads of good friends, so I was hugely looking forward to going back and seeing people I'd not seen in years. Due to one thing or another, despite many subsequent trips to America, I've not made it back to NYC since the year 2000. 

Annoyingly, the work trip in December got cancelled just a few days before I was meant to fly. They then tried to rearrange getting me out there in January, but I was already booked for some other things I was doing at work that I couldn't get out of. So in the last couple of weeks they got in touch again saying they wanted me out there for a week later this month. It was all going ahead, then last night an email went round saying all non-critical travel is now banned. Gutted, old friends will have to remain distant.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 5, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> You're quarantined with camels.



I shall endeavour to get a photo later they appear to be scoffing all the trees in the carpark


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 5, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There's a specific thread for this kind of stuff, saves clogging up the more important ones with bollocks. Of which there will be endless supply.


If I knew where that was I'd post it there.  There's so many corona virus threads I can't keep up


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 5, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> If I knew where that was I'd post it there.  There's so many corona virus threads I can't keep up



I know that feeling.

Anyway, this is the one...









						Coronavirus meme/panic/fear mongering general thread
					

The other thread in p&p is serious and has been attracting more attention lately, so this thread is for anything trivial, funny, conspiracy bull, etc  Let's start with the people trying to cash in on the outbreak     :facepalm:




					www.urban75.net


----------



## baldrick (Mar 5, 2020)

Our flights to Italy were Flybe. Oh well! 

Maybe this means we can get a refund. Still have flights with a different airline coming home so we have half a trip still   Didn't pay on cc card though so will have to investigate travel insurance or maybe a debit card chargeback. Never had to do this before!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 5, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> Anyway, this is the one...
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 5, 2020)

Very, _very _quiet here in Tegel airport (Berlin) today. No queues for the security theatre, for example.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 5, 2020)

I've decided I'm going for a short haircut before this kicks in. I've noticed on a few occasions in the last few days that I've put my fingers in my mouth to pull out a hair that's come loose from my head.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 5, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The horrendous overpricing has a lot to do with pitch charges, larger festivals can charge £10k for a 3-day pitch.



Yeah - and also everyone knows they're going to be hugely overcharged, so it's a cost you can plan for. 

Hopefully the pitch cost would be refunded if the event was cancelled, at least. They still wouldn't be able to employ staff for that festival and for the other festivals. I'm not a big festival goer like some people here (not by a looong way) but they are pretty major events that provide work for a lot of small businesses that would take a major hit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2020)

Coronavirus has spread to northamton, that means its in county. Can't believe Johnson turned up to kettering general in the middle of the night, gtf.


----------



## bimble (Mar 5, 2020)

where the actual heck are you bellaozzydog ?


----------



## elbows (Mar 5, 2020)

prunus said:


> There are several other coronaviruses in that endemic state in the human population already, it would join them, as their nastier cousin.



I will be quite interested to see how nasty it is considered to be once it becomes a seasonal thing. Because I'm not that impressed with the study to date of the other coronaviruses that are seasonal. eg would a cold with the potential to kill even be on the radar very much if the number of infections and/or serious cases, was rather low? I do not suppose to know the answer to that and I'm not leaning in any particular direction on this one. Maybe I will explore this and related issues more once we have serological survey data to give us a better sense of true number of infections (and mild cases)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> ask them what the formal business continuity plan is


Bizarrely Mr. QofG's just said those exact words (re: his work) before I read your post. 

Working at a supermarket I world imagine if it became known that someone in the store has Covid 19 the profits we've made from selling out of hand  sanitizer will be severely depleted!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Coronavirus has spread to northamton, that means its in county. Can't believe Johnson turned up to kettering general in the middle of the night, gtf.


it's the only time he can hope to walk the town unscathed


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2020)

yeah, I'd have scathed  the fuck out of him if he'd shown up during normal hours


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2020)

Working in the events industry is working under a cloud at the moment. 
I think my next event will go ahead but the industry is almost certainly going to be a shitshow for the foreseeable future. 

So that...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Working in the events industry is working under a cloud at the moment.
> I think my next event will go ahead but the industry is almost certainly going to be a shitshow for the foreseeable future.
> 
> So that...


waiting to see what it will be like in higher education. can foresee a summer without exams if it really takes off. on the other hand, the library where i work is so quiet that it's probably the safest place to be during this health scare


----------



## wiskey (Mar 5, 2020)

Went panic-buying shopping this morning, bought 6kg of pasta (should keep us going for a while, is only one bag more than I usually buy though). Sainsbury's seemed to be entirely unaffected, had enough of everything I saw but I forgot to check hand wash. nobody appeared to be buying anything in great bulk ... Except the woman who bought about 40 packets of various powdered cooking sauces   they weren't even on offer.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> where the actual heck are you bellaozzydog ?



some random transit labour camp in the Middle East.......has the best buffet though....not sure that helps quarantine hopefully escaping tomorrow to a more isolated location to finish the 14 days temperature taking


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm resigned to the fact that it's likely I will get coronavirus. I'm going to stock up with some basic meds/thermometer / toiletries/ some long life food. This is more because I live on my own. 
Precautions I'm taking are to drive to work and fastidious handwashing which is normal practice in a health care setting. 

I've also decided I'm still going to dinner on Saturday and to see bands and raving in a few weeks. Feel much better psychologically.


----------



## LDC (Mar 5, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> some random transit labour camp in the Middle East.......has the best buffet though....not sure that helps quarantine hopefully escaping tomorrow to a more isolated location to finish the 14 days temperature taking




At first glance I thought the red pot plant thing was blood and remains splashed down the road.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 5, 2020)

Yep I'm also resigned to getting it and just doing my best to make that impact as minimal/comfortable as possible - the last six months has been the only point of my whole life where I can't self quarantine indefinitely so obviously this is when something hideous goes around. Someone signed off on me getting taxis instead of some of my train rides for work but the last taxi driver tried to chat me up so I'm thinking between that and the general dangers of car travel I'm still probably statistically safer getting the train


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2020)

baldrick said:


> Our flights to Italy were Flybe. Oh well!
> 
> Maybe this means we can get a refund. Still have flights with a different airline coming home so we have half a trip still   Didn't pay on cc card though so will have to investigate travel insurance or maybe a debit card chargeback. Never had to do this before!


They're now saying if you return from anywhere in Italy you have to self-isolate for 14 days


----------



## miss direct (Mar 5, 2020)

Everything seems uncertain. As a freelance English teacher and teacher trainer, all of my upcoming work involves either me travelling somewhere, or students/participants travelling. Already lost work and can imagine losing more and more. Trying to live frugally because who knows when I'll get paid next? I've had a think about what sort of work wouldn't be affected/be less affected, and have a few interviews lined up, so let's see.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 5, 2020)

S☼I said:


> They're now saying if you return from anywhere in Italy you have to self-isolate for 14 days


Yeah I wasn't planning on going. Paid out £700 in flights, might get £350 of that back, maybe.

ION as Paris and Rome marathons have been cancelled it's looking increasingly likely London and Manchester are going to be casualties. Been training for Manchester since new year. 2020 is going really well     🤷‍♀️


----------



## killer b (Mar 5, 2020)

S☼I said:


> They're now saying if you return from anywhere in Italy you have to self-isolate for 14 days


Only if you have symptoms though isn't it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2020)

killer b said:


> Only if you have symptoms though isn't it?


Ah yes, apologies


----------



## weltweit (Mar 5, 2020)

killer b said:


> Only if you have symptoms though isn't it?





S☼I said:


> Ah yes, apologies


Not sure about that. 
This page: Coronavirus (COVID-19): latest information and advice
Says 


> *Returning travellers*
> 
> Stay indoors and avoid contact with other people if you’ve travelled to the UK from the following places in the last 14 days, even if you do not have symptoms:
> 
> ...


----------



## killer b (Mar 5, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Not sure about that.
> This page: Coronavirus (COVID-19): latest information and advice
> Says


yeah, that's what I said.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 5, 2020)

Tesco across the road seems to have loo rolls on constant re-stock! Today was the first time I really saw the pasta shelves being almost empty.

I've had a slight temperature and headache the last two evenings (not fever though) and am feeling slightly paranoid, but all the NHS info suggests it's still more likely to be something else as there's plenty around this time of year.... I'd like it to be easy to pull out of weekend stuff JIC but Saturday I have a solo in choir concert and Sunday it's my parents' 70th birthday party, so that would really suck. I was working from home today and will continue to tomorrow just to keep an eye on it.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 5, 2020)

killer b said:


> yeah, that's what I said.


Oh, ok I must have misunderstood.


----------



## killer b (Mar 5, 2020)

yep!


----------



## elbows (Mar 5, 2020)

Normally I would stick this sort of thing in one of the other threads but since some people here work in healthcare, I thought maybe I should draw attention to it here instead.











						SARS-CoV-2 Contamination of Air, Environmental Surfaces, and Personal Protective Equipment
					

This study documents results of SARS-CoV-2 polymerase chain reaction (PCR) testing of environmental surfaces and personal protective equipment surrounding 3 COVID-19 patients in isolation rooms in a Singapore hospital.




					jamanetwork.com
				




Beware the faeces!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2020)

all this toilet roll hoarding is puzzling - how much toilet roll are people getting through to think it needs hoarding?

reminds me of my grandparents who lived through both nazi and subsequent soviet occupation...to their dying days in the latter 80s they had a permanent stacked tower of toilet roll at least 100 rolls strong behind a door in their already small and cramped flat. Clearly traumatised by not having access to bogroll in the war they weren't taking any chances of ever running out again!!


----------



## mauvais (Mar 5, 2020)

My birthday holiday would have been fly to Munich then get the train to Verona. This idea got shitcanned because my missus was worrying too much about travel over Easter, costs etc, and didn't show her normal enthusiasm for it which pissed me off. Now it looks like a work of genius.

We're also supposed to be going to Malaga and I wouldn't count on that surviving either.

All tech events have been cancelled, like Google IO. I'm OK with that, I went last year and may never get to go again, but some junior staff had their chance to go this time and now have to wait a year, if they're lucky.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2020)

I noticed today that every toilet door in the school now has a frame on the outside displaying the “how to wash your hands” poster.  Kids haven’t yet cottoned on to this being a viable excuse for being late back from break, though.  (Queue to wash hands has got to be worth ten mins to the most barefaced teenager.)


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 5, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> some random transit labour camp in the Middle East.......has the best buffet though....not sure that helps quarantine hopefully escaping tomorrow to a more isolated location to finish the 14 days temperature taking.


Hope you get the all clear and don't get the hump.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Was it Matilda or the BFG?


Got to be “George’s Marvellous Medicine”, surely?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I noticed today that every toilet door in the school now has a frame on the outside displaying the “how to wash your hands” poster.  Kids haven’t yet cottoned on to this being a viable excuse for being late back from break, though.  (Queue to wash hands has got to be worth ten mins to the most barefaced teenager.)


Friend has just shown her kids how to wash their hands properly and drilled in that they must do it with soap at school .... Only for the youngest one to point out that the school toilets don't have soap dispensers  

Meanwhile I've just offered to drop bread round to a mate in quarantine tomorrow ... Will post it through the letter box one slice at a time. He can also have KitKat's, celery and fish fingers delivered.


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2020)

mauvais said:


> My birthday holiday would have been fly to Munich then get the train to Verona. This idea got shitcanned because my missus was worrying too much about travel over Easter, costs etc, and didn't show her normal enthusiasm for it which pissed me off. Now it looks like a work of genius.



That’s a lovely rail trip. Have done it a few times.

If you have the time you can get a direct train from Paris to Munich (5 hours).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2020)

og ogilby said:


> When I finally sat down yesterday evening I noticed my wrists and the back of my hands were red and burning, I'm guessing washing my hands 20 to 30 times in a day must have caused it. Probably my fault for using fairy liquid to wash. I'll use a bar of soap today.



Yeah I've got the same thing. I work in schools so handwashing is really not optional.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah I've got the same thing. I work in schools so handwashing is really not optional.


Not good when you're trying to do the right thing. I used palmolive soap yesterday and probably halved the number of times I washed my hands and today they are a little less sore. The previous day I was washing my hands just for the sake of it. now, I'm thinking about it and only doing it when I think it probably makes sense.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 6, 2020)

Self employed electrician: have seen enquiries and bookings drop off a cliff in the last fortnight. Could just be one of those natural dips that happen from time-to-time but am starting to wonder whether people are beginning to think that it mightn't be such a good idea to have some random stranger/virus vector in their homes and are thus putting off non-essential stuff until the situation becomes clearer. Starting to get very worried about income over the next few months and that's not even taking the possibility of a fortnight's self isolation at some point into account.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 6, 2020)

og ogilby said:


> Not good when you're trying to do the right thing. I used palmolive soap yesterday and probably halved the number of times I washed my hands and today they are a little less sore. The previous day I was washing my hands just for the sake of it. now, I'm thinking about it and only doing it when I think it probably makes sense.


Welcome to the hands of a nurse. Don't wash with hot water, it is much worse for your skin and no better than cool water for cleaning your hands. I read a WHO research paper for healthcare professionals on this for an essay on PPE last year. Use hand cream. Anything scented will sting like a bastard. O'Keefe's is brilliant. 

Disposable gloves are not a good idea for a postie. You'd have to dispose of a pair and wash your hands between each door which would be an environmental disaster. We don't wear them at work unless we're going to deal with bodily fluids. They're no improvement on hand washing for infection control. 

Don't lick anyone x


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 6, 2020)

I am not travelling anywhere for the foreseeable. Staff from other locations are verboten to mix or contact with the others - even a couple of streets or tube stops away - in and out of work. Not that I do this anyway. Those  handling say North American affairs have no physical handover with others in the team running an earlier slot. It’s great for socially awkward types.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 6, 2020)

iPhone 11 facial recognition unlock doesn’t work with a surgical mask on
The struggle is real!!


----------



## 2hats (Mar 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> iPhone 11 facial recognition unlock doesn’t work with a surgical mask on
> The struggle is real!!











						"Face ID" Mask Might be the Cure to Unlocking Smart Devices - Grit Daily News
					

Unlocking smartphones while wearing medical masks is an increasing issue, but a Face ID mask could be the worldwide cure everyones been looking for.




					gritdaily.com


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Don't wash with hot water, it is much worse for your skin and no better than cool water for cleaning your hands.



Is that true all the time? I thought that detergents needed to be used at a temperature above the micelle point in order to dissolve fats/oils. It's been a while since I worked on this though so could be wrong.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2020)

Company meeting on the 17th ( My Birthday !! ) to most likely tell us to work from home until.....?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Don't lick anyone x


One of my life rules tbf


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 6, 2020)

Winot said:


> Is that true all the time? I thought that detergents needed to be used at a temperature above the micelle point in order to dissolve fats/oils. It's been a while since I worked on this though so could be wrong.


Iirc some of the factors were healthcare specific, like v frequent hand washing at hot temperatures leading to dry, cracked or broken skin making your hands more of a host to bacteria. I'll look for the article when I get home but I think its two main takeaway points were that the water didn't need to be hot hot for the soap to be effective (they weren't advocating freezing cold water!) and that washing for longer (?>30s) was more effective than washing with very hot water. The aim being removal of bacteria rather than kill it with fire 
But it was heavily biased towards the preservation of HCP's skin integrity as a significant factor. Kind of niche I guess


----------



## Flavour (Mar 6, 2020)

italy update: every concert, show, club, gig, event of any kind that would require the mass gathering of people has been cancelled. everything. it's pretty hardcore.


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2020)

More masks appearing on campus. Although tbh I'm astonished a Uni hasn't had a proper outbreak yet.

First UK death was here in Reading 

It's beginning to dawn that much of the stuff we've got planned over the next couple of months is likely to be cancelled, and if that's all, then we've got away lightly.


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 6, 2020)

Rebelda said:


> Disposable gloves are not a good idea for a postie.



What about one pair of gloves a day, maybe reusing them, but using hand gel to wash your hands, whilst wearing the gloves, throughout the day?


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 6, 2020)

InfoBurner said:


> What about one pair of gloves a day, maybe reusing them, but using hand gel to wash your hands, whilst wearing the gloves, throughout the day?


Trust me, your skin would disintegrate with those gloves on all day. They'd make your hands so much worse. Plus the gloves won't clean as well so you'd end up carrying all sorts around all day. Tag team hand gel and hand cream. And don't worry too much about contaminating one door to the next, it's very unlikely to be a significant mode of viral spread - just do your hands before you touch your face or eat anything. And do try not to worry too much x

Eta: plus taking ppe gloves off safely renders them impossible to reuse. If you took them off and put them on again you'd have to touch them and then you might as well have just cleaned your hands. Touch gloves, put gloves back on = nice warm moist environment for whatever you've just touched to flourish.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 6, 2020)

Saw a few people wearing masks in the M & S food hall earlier.  That's the first time I've seen mask wearing since this kicked off.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2020)

This might be bollocks A Teacher Did an Experiment to Show the Power of Handwashing, and You Can’t Stay Unimpressed


----------



## Cloo (Mar 6, 2020)

Flavour said:


> italy update: every concert, show, club, gig, event of any kind that would require the mass gathering of people has been cancelled. everything. it's pretty hardcore.


I'm presuming that's gonna happen here within 8 weeks or so. I have tickets to take daughter to 'Waitress' on Wednesday that I expect we'll make it to, and for me and gsv to Leopoldstadt at the beginning of April (maybe not) but I don't think I'm going to buy tickets for anything else in advance the next few months now.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 6, 2020)

Nine people in masks at one thing today - but at least four were people from our Wuhan partnership, who have been very responsible from the outset about avoiding being even the slightest risk as potential sources of infection - most are not at all but a handful have been home and back since this began but they voluntarily isolated on return. Still, if anyone was carrying, that’s a Premier League team fucked as three players were in attendance.

So after that, I get back to my desk and find an email telling me that there will be a Chinese diplomatic visit to see the Wuhanis (who have been largely cut-off from home since this began) next week and I’m on the host party.


----------



## Oula (Mar 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Professional Disaster Logistician.


I want your job


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 6, 2020)

Today staff were asked to subtly sound out our kids as to who might not have internet access if stuck at home.  

The point being that if there was a closedown we would be expected to teach to all years, remotely.  

Which is ok... but I mostly teach drama.  And that’s necessarily group practical work.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 6, 2020)

InfoBurner said:


> I'm a postie in South Leeds. Delivered a special registered parcel to a lady under quarantine today. She answered the door wearing a mask, I instinctively backed off, then apologised. She said she'd been all clear for 7 days, it was just precautionary, then she signed my PDA, for the parcel with her pinky finger.
> 
> Got back to the van, said, 'Shit just got real' to my partner then doused my hands and the PDA in hand wash. Reckon I'll have to get used to this. Speaking to the management and the union this morning, it appears there are no plans in place, no PPE or sanitiser on the way and we're really on the front line for this virus with doorhandles, parcels, PDA's and the public.
> 
> As this thing develops, I can see folk ordering more stuff off the net to avoid physical shopping and other people, whilst we continue doing our Typhoid Mary job.



Have you seen an uprise in parcels?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 7, 2020)

Funerals ‘could be streamed online’ if coronavirus becomes pandemic
					

Web broadcasts apparently possible at ‘many crematoria’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 7, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Today staff were asked to subtly sound out our kids as to who might not have internet access if stuck at home.
> 
> The point being that if there was a closedown we would be expected to teach to all years, remotely.
> 
> Which is ok... but I mostly teach drama.  And that’s necessarily group practical work.


Just assign a ton of movies to watch. Job done.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Both mine and festivaldeb's worry-levels are *ridiculously low* ATM
> 
> Possibly to the point of irresponsibility, possibly even complacency!
> 
> ...


SXSW in the US has been cancelled. Doesn't bode well for festival season here. 

Also, maintaining good hygiene practices are difficult on a festival site at the best of times, couple that with a contagious disease... plus people sharing accommodation in confined spaces, friends sharing bottles/cups...

And it's not just the risk of someone catching it there, the bigger problem is loads of people catching it at Glastonbury and then taking it home with them and infecting their family and friends and colleagues etc.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Bit surprised to find out that my other half is pretty much all for putting off daughter's bat mitzvah for next year if we can get an alternate date (they have started having some girls' bat mitzvahs at 13 rather than 12), so we are enquiring with synagogue - to my mind that's more as an absolute worst case scenario back up.
> 
> I'm for proceeding as though we expect it to happen but *we're actually able to call off at short notice as I don't think anyone's travelling from abroad and our party venue's very casual about it (we've paid a small deposit, they're not expecting anything else until after the event and we don't have a contract with them).* I think ultimately it's going to be daughter's choice - she may say that she wants to go through with it even if she has to just do it in front of a few family and have no party for the time being. TBH, with the shitshow the world is in,who knows something else might not being completely FUBAR next year!


You do have a contract with them. People often make the mistake of assuming that a contract must be written and signed, but that's not necessarily the case. It can be a verbal agreement, or terms and conditions can be implied by custom and practice and so on.

A contract needs an offer, acceptance and consideration, where consideration equals payment. You agreed a price for venue hire between x times on y date and paid a deposit, so you do have a contract with them.

Did they say anything to you about when the balance was due, what happens in the event of cancellation, how much notice is required for cancellation, etc? Do they have a website? Are there any terms and conditions on it? 

Who's providing the catering? If they have already ordered supplies and incurred costs, then they might want you to pay additional monies to cover those costs. Is there any entertainment? Are you sorting that out, or are they? If they're providing band or DJ or whatever, they might have incurred costs booking with freelance/external providers.

I wouldn't assume you can just cancel at short notice and won't have to pay the balance, it would be prudent to double-check how much notice they require for cancellations. Also, they might be more amenable to cancelling without incurring costs if, say, local health advice or advice from your synagogue to its (congregation?) is to avoid public gatherings, but they might be more insistent on collecting the balance if it's your personal choice to cancel, iyswim. But you do have a contract with them, albeit not written.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm now 'self employed' and my job means I have to go and meet people, some of who are already putting stuff off. Rightly or wrongly I'm not particularly concerned about getting ill, bit more concerned for my folks and my other half's folks but I can't say I'm anxious really - more concerned that I'm going to be left unable to work and with no income for a bit, I'm only one who earns in house and we're already financially a bit fucked, and while in theory I could apparently claim UC if unable to work for a while this would no longer include any mortgage interest relief so won't do much really.
> 
> Hopefully it won't end up being this much of a ballache


iirc, I think you have to be claiming for nine months before you're entitled to any help with mortgage costs.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> So just had a non official murmur that to “ensure business continuity as best possible we are looking into doing double rotations”
> 
> basically half the risk of not being allowed to travel in or out of countries but also save money on travel
> 
> ...


I can see a problem will arise if you start having two-week self-isolation periods at either end, either on arrival (in case you've brought it with you), or on departure (in case you've taken it home). Also, travelling is a factor, as being on trains and planes might be more risky, people risk contracting it on the journey. It might be easier to manage staffing levels if there's less travel back and forth between potential hot spots, and also fewer self-isolation periods. Will they pay sick pay if you have to self-isolate?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 7, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> iirc, I think you have to be claiming for nine months before you're entitled to any help with mortgage costs.



Exactly. Even then it's a loan these days, less than the interest, and repayable as soon as you stop claiming


----------



## mauvais (Mar 7, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> You do have a contract with them. People often make the mistake of assuming that a contract must be written and signed, but that's not necessarily the case. It can be a verbal agreement, or terms and conditions can be implied by custom and practice and so on.


This is the sort of thing I post. But yeah, this.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Yep I'm also resigned to getting it and just doing my best to make that impact as minimal/comfortable as possible - the last six months has been the only point of my whole life where I can't self quarantine indefinitely so obviously this is when something hideous goes around. Someone signed off on me getting taxis instead of some of my train rides for work but the last taxi driver tried to chat me up so I'm thinking between that and the general dangers of car travel I'm still probably statistically safer getting the train


Are you getting taxis on a company account? Or are you booking/paying for them yourself and getting reimbursed? If it's the latter, can you do the former instead and get someone from work to phone and complain about the dodgy taxi driver?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

baldrick said:


> Yeah I wasn't planning on going. Paid out £700 in flights, might get £350 of that back, maybe.
> 
> ION as Paris and Rome marathons have been cancelled it's looking increasingly likely London and Manchester are going to be casualties. Been training for Manchester since new year. 2020 is going really well     🤷‍♀️


Well at least you're relatively fit and healthy because of all the training, so if/when you do come down with it you'll be better placed to fight it off/survive it.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> Only if you have symptoms though isn't it?


No. The idea of self-isolation when returning from a hot spot is that you're waiting to see if you develop symptoms, you're waiting to see if you caught it/are carrying it, while you're in the incubation period. So you self-isolate whether or not you have symptoms.


----------



## killer b (Mar 7, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> No. The idea of self-isolation when returning from a hot spot is that you're waiting to see if you develop symptoms, you're waiting to see if you caught it/are carrying it, while you're in the incubation period. So you self-isolate whether or not you have symptoms.


I'm just going by what public health England said, which was to self isolate if you've been to northern Italy whatever, or if you're showing symptoms if you've been elsewhere in italy. Cheers.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'm just going by what public health England said, which was to self isolate if you've been to northern Italy whatever, or if you're showing symptoms if you've been elsewhere in italy. Cheers.


So... self-isolate if you've been to a hotspot even if you aren't showing symptoms. Which is what I said. Although you seem to think you're correcting me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2020)

I know it's maybe not a biggie in the scheme of things but I imagine some amateur theatre shows, including the one I'm currently rehearsing, may lose audiences or be cancelled and this may lead to some groups having to fold. 

In a enviroment where the arts are being constantly squeezed, and given that amateur theatre is my major hobby, this would make me very sad


----------



## weltweit (Mar 7, 2020)

QueenOfGoths I decided against the cinema this weekend because of this virus. Perhaps it was premature but we can watch a film at home.


----------



## killer b (Mar 7, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> So... self-isolate if you've been to a hotspot even if you aren't showing symptoms. Which is what I said. Although you seem to think you're correcting me.


You've either read my original post out of context or misunderstood it.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 8, 2020)

My friend (tans who visited England with me last year)  bought a holiday for her and her husband in Nov last year. Didn't get travel insurance, and was putting off health insurance until she could afford it. Bear in mind she had open heart surgery last Oct. Now can't afford health insurance as its become way too expensive.

So now they are tied into a holiday that starts in April and goes Australia-Singapore- Thailand-france- spain-Thailand-australia- self quarantine for two weeks ( that's works demand as we work with vulnerable people)

Who knows if by then it'll be possible to arrive from Thailand to France with out quarantine, and Spain from France without quarantine, and Thailand from Spain without quarantine, or even Thailand to Australia without being sent to Manus island!

She's just started work in a new job so has no holiday pay. What she'd earn working instead of holidaying would cover what she'd loose by cancelling. But she's reckless and she won't listen to my fears 

In better news though, I did some research on the TNF biological medication that boy 3 is on for AS mod 

* People who are HLA-B27 positive demonstrate increased natural immunity toward a number of viral infections, such as HIV-1, hepatitis C and influenza, although whether this natural immunity carries over to coronavirus has not been studied*


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 8, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> My friend (tans who visited England with me last year)  bought a holiday for her and her husband in Nov last year. Didn't get travel insurance, and was putting off health insurance until she could afford it. Bear in mind she had open heart surgery last Oct. Now can't afford health insurance as its become way too expensive.
> 
> So now they are tied into a holiday that starts in April and goes Australia-Singapore- Thailand-france- spain-Thailand-australia- self quarantine for two weeks ( that's works demand as we work with vulnerable people)
> 
> ...


Did your friend pay for it with a credit card? If so, there might be some protections. Check out Australian consumer law, specifically relating to credit cards. Over here in the UK, if you pay for things with a credit card and the value is more than £100, it's protected, and that applies even if you, say, pay only the deposit towards a flight/holiday/whatever with a credit card, but pay the balance by some other method. So long as you've paid at least £100 with your credit card, you're covered. 

Here's a bit of information about how it works over here, check whether you have similar protections in Australia.






						Credit Card Protection | MoneySuperMarket
					

Paying for goods and services with a credit card offers protection if something goes wrong with your purchase. Under Section 75 of consumer credit law you can claim money back – for items between £100 and £30,000. Our guide explains more.



					www.moneysupermarket.com
				




Between now and April, more airlines might go bust, or governments might impose travel restrictions, or public health bodies might issue travel/isolation advisories for people who are vulnerable due to preexisting medical conditions. So your friend might - might! - be able to get a refund through her credit card company if she paid by credit card, if the airline(s)/travel company goes bust, or if travel restrictions are imposed more generally, or specifically for medical reasons.

If you can't find any specific information about credit cards, if that doesn't apply in Australia, also try Googling 'What if my flights/holiday is cancelled due to coronavirus/covid-19' or variations on that theme and see what some reputable Australian news outlets/travel journalists are saying. And if what they're saying now seems unhelpful or unclear, try Googling again nearer the time, because the situation might change, airlines or credit card companies might change their stance, the government might issue guidance or whatever. There are avenues to explore before writing it all off as monies lost.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm an admin in large UK Uni Healthcare department. I've been off for a week with viral gastroentoritis. Been checking emails though and the school has called a meeting for teaching staff to discuss what happens on the event of a shut down. Staff can teach remotely but I'm not sure of the technical skills of some as they can barely manage to use a spreadsheet! 

Given that the course already runs on very fine margins when it comes to timings, there's the prospect of this causing havoc. We've 100+ nurses due to complete in September and delays will have big knock on consequences. This is before we start to look at students who are on placements in hospitals and health centres. I've no idea if they'll be asked to be removed or, as it might be all hands on deck, get a baptism of fire. 

I've also got two elderly parents with respitory problems who live 45 mins away and that doesn't fill me with joy.....


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like our holiday in Venice in two weeks time is definitely off.


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2020)

Sniffle started last night. No fever so I doubt it's anything terrible but I'll take the recommended precautions. I'll work from home tomorrow and ring NHS direct to get advice on what to do next. I'm guessing they'll be telling me to stay home for a couple of weeks. The prospect of this doesn't exactly fill me with great joy but it's got to be done.


----------



## Thora (Mar 8, 2020)

Have you just travelled from somewhere Voley ?


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 8, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Are you getting taxis on a company account? Or are you booking/paying for them yourself and getting reimbursed? If it's the latter, can you do the former instead and get someone from work to phone and complain about the dodgy taxi driver?


Thanks for the quality contributions to the thread with practical advice - I could complain but it's one of those awkward ones where he pushed it as far as he could while retaining some plausible deniability and I can't really take on another fight like this at the moment. Over the last year in this region through word of mouth I've actually noticed a massive upward trend in women I know having problems with taxi drivers and although the taxi companies/council are being very good dealing with it when it's flagged up there is clearly some issue with how they're vetting people to begin with. Do I want to put myself in a high risk situation even if I can complain afterwards?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 8, 2020)

Voley said:


> Sniffle started last night. No fever so I doubt it's anything terrible but I'll take the recommended precautions. I'll work from home tomorrow and ring NHS direct to get advice on what to do next. I'm guessing they'll be telling me to stay home for a couple of weeks. The prospect of this doesn't exactly fill me with great joy but it's got to be done.


Having a sniffle isn't cause to self isolate is it? 

Have you travelled recently?

Do you know anyone who is sick or may have Corvid19?

Are there cases in your area?


----------



## kebabking (Mar 8, 2020)

Voley - sniffles aren't a C19 symptom (check that on the NHS website - contrary to public perception, I'm not perfect) it's sore throat and dry cough, with - or without - a fever.

But check that.


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2020)

I've had chesty cough, snot, head achey for almost 2 weeks now. Didn't occur to me to call NHS Direct. It's just winter cold shite. hmm. I did work from home last week as it happens but that's cos our intenrt at the office was down. We use VOIP so it's no bother to work from home, save the odd group meeting / event I attend.

I wasn't due to this week but wouldn't have visited my dad though, just in case.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 8, 2020)

I went to buy some milk





Looks like I'll be drinking black coffee from now on.


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2020)

No I don't need to self-isolate Thora Rutita1 kebabking thanks for replying - I did the NHS 111 thing online and it says I don't even need to speak to anyone so I won't take up any of their time. I usually work from home if I've got a bit of a cold so I don't share it round the office. Makes more sense now - if you do get a sniffle atm it's obviously a bit more freaky than under usual circumstances even if  you haven't got anything drastic. My work has been sensible about it - they've said take your laptops home with you just in case (I don't usually). If you're too sick to work, don't. If you're OK, work from home. So that's what I'll do.

In other news, just got back from Lidl and there's no sign of panic-buying going on. That pleased me.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2020)

I suspect my band's US tour in May could well become a cropper 

Still, at least I got to go once, and that was already a dream I thought I'd never realise (and I'd waited long enough for it!).


----------



## elbows (Mar 8, 2020)

The impression that has been created in the last 6 weeks that sniffles arent a sign has probably created a new blind spot.

I need to talk about this more at some point, dont have time right now, but here is the example of the Australian doctor who tested positive after going to work for a week:


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 8, 2020)

Daily routine continues I just have to wear a fucking mask in public and get temp done three times a day

biggest issue I predict is managing peoples mental states as they realise they really aren’t going home in the foreseeable future


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 8, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Daily routine continues I just have to wear a fucking mask in public and get temp done three times a day
> 
> biggest issue I predict is managing peoples mental states as they realise they really aren’t going home in the foreseeable future


Are you having your current stay extended?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 8, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Are you having your current stay extended?



no mention yet. Will push back against that considerably unless some fairly draconian international border controls get put in place and make it difficult to ignore.

I’m in the right place to get stuck. Rather here than at home off the clock, I managed a 6 month overstay on a 4 week trip once so it’s not the end of the world as long as the meter is still going round


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 8, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Thanks for the quality contributions to the thread with practical advice - I could complain but it's one of those awkward ones where he pushed it as far as he could while retaining some plausible deniability and I can't really take on another fight like this at the moment. Over the last year in this region through word of mouth I've actually noticed a massive upward trend in women I know having problems with taxi drivers and although the taxi companies/council are being very good dealing with it when it's flagged up there is clearly some issue with how they're vetting people to begin with. Do I want to put myself in a high risk situation even if I can complain afterwards?


In your shoes, given the other anecdotal 'evidence' of a wider problem, I'd be tempted to:

(a) contact my local councillor with concerns about taxi licensing. Say I didn't want them to pass on my name and address to the taxi company or driver concerned, and given the anecdotes about more inappropriate behaviour from other drivers, ask will the licensing team follow it up and speak with taxi companies about their drivers' behaviour. And I'd encourage other people to do likewise. They won't know there's a problem if people don't tell them.

(b) contact a journalist at the local paper and mention your experience and that it seems to be reflected by other people's experience. It'd be tricky, if you didn't want to be named, they'd be less inclined to want to write an article, but they might want to do some digging, investigate the quality of taxi licensing, if any licences have been revoked following any other reports, have any crimes been committed by taxi drivers, etc. If something was reported, and then if loads of other women came forward with examples of inappropriate behaviour, sexual harassment or whatever, then the licensing authorities/taxi companies would be more likely to do something about it. I'd look for a woman journalist at the paper who writes about social issues and/or politics and/or crime.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 8, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> no mention yet. Will push back against that considerably unless some fairly draconian international border controls get put in place and make it difficult to ignore.
> 
> I’m in the right place to get stuck. Rather here than at home off the clock, I managed a 6 month overstay on a 4 week trip once so it’s not the end of the world as long as the meter is still going round


Blimey, just think of the overtime!


----------



## YouSir (Mar 8, 2020)

Trivial but cat rescue place has cancelled open days as a precaution, so no cat for me. Unless I get one of them black market Street cats.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 8, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Trivial but cat rescue place has cancelled open days as a precaution, so no cat for me. Unless I get one of them black market Street cats.



there’ll be plenty of fat cats around once they have finished eating their owners


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 8, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> In your shoes, given the other anecdotal 'evidence' of a wider problem, I'd be tempted to:
> 
> (a) contact my local councillor with concerns about taxi licensing. Say I didn't want them to pass on my name and address to the taxi company or driver concerned, and given the anecdotes about more inappropriate behaviour from other drivers, ask will the licensing team follow it up and speak with taxi companies about their drivers' behaviour. And I'd encourage other people to do likewise. They won't know there's a problem if people don't tell them.
> 
> (b) contact a journalist at the local paper and mention your experience and that it seems to be reflected by other people's experience. It'd be tricky, if you didn't want to be named, they'd be less inclined to want to write an article, but they might want to do some digging, investigate the quality of taxi licensing, if any licences have been revoked following any other reports, have any crimes been committed by taxi drivers, etc. If something was reported, and then if loads of other women came forward with examples of inappropriate behaviour, sexual harassment or whatever, then the licensing authorities/taxi companies would be more likely to do something about it. I'd look for a woman journalist at the paper who writes about social issues and/or politics and/or crime.



I'll mull this over, cheers


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 8, 2020)

elbows said:


> The impression that has been created in the last 6 weeks that sniffles arent a sign has probably created a new blind spot.
> 
> I need to talk about this more at some point, dont have time right now, but here is the example of the Australian doctor who tested positive after going to work for a week:



This is the thing that has been getting me - the symptoms of C19 are basically indistinguishable from existing endemic viruses, thus so far the approach is that you can identify people by symptoms plus having visited certain areas. Once it's at a certain level in the population this latter aspect becomes useless and it becomes effectively impossible (or at least very impractical for more than a few samples) to differentiate it. So we have to stop thinking in terms of finding and isolating people with it, and more in terms of assuming it could be anywhere, which is the incredibly disruptive part. At the moment, here, everyone still seems to be thinking in the former sense - at some point it's going to have to switch to the latter if we want to slow down transmission. But when?

At least at the point of lockdowns and bans on assembly etc it stops being relevant whether you have a cold or not, so you don't need to worry about that....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh, and on a personal level, I got that job I was applying for and it's meant to start next month  I have a feeling there might be a delay involved.

I stopped smoking though.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 8, 2020)

I've got something nasty that may or may not be coronavirus or just the typical type of thing that goes around this time of year. Absolutely no luck trying to get even basic help through the NHS. Housemate was up the hospital earlier and said it was overwhelmed with people coughing and sneezing everywhere, he's got something common but bad that typically requires an inpatient stay and was sent away with antibiotics and no advice. 

Today has been a massive wake up call for me personally and I'm taking some pretty drastic steps that I'm sure wouldn't have been drastic a couple decades ago back when people did seem to stay at home a lot more often when they were ill. Not sure if I should fight the NHS for help any more for now, it really sounds like our local trust is completely unequipped and my instincts (now that I've decided to listen to them) are telling me to avoid it

Edited for clarity


----------



## circleline (Mar 8, 2020)

Confess to being really concerned about daughter (she has a serious illness, managed by six-month chemo intervals that effectively knock out her entire immune system).

Yes, there are two confirmed cases within eight miles of us.  Yes, I can work from home.  But how is that gonna help when daughter may be severely compromised with any contact with this virus whatsoever?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 8, 2020)

I've recently been diagnosed with a heart problem and am due shortly in hospital for an angiogram and a possible stent.  My initial appointment with the consultant is on 17th - I have no idea how this is going to play out, but I'm really worried that I will be scheduled (or not) for an op mid outbreak.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> I've recently been diagnosed with a heart problem and am due shortly in hospital for an angiogram and a possible stent.  My initial appointment with the consultant is on 17th - I have no idea how this is going to play out, but I'm really worried that I will be scheduled (or not) for an op mid outbreak.



Sorry to hear that, I hope everything works out OK for you.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sorry to hear that, I hope everything works out OK for you.


Thank you


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 8, 2020)

My mum is due to have an operation on 17th march - she's been waiting for ages for this - it's to combat trigeminal neuralgia.  Not a life threatening condition but it has been limiting her life for nearly a decade as it's very painful.   She's expecting it to get cancelled


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 8, 2020)

my mum's mid cateract ops atm (had one, due one). no pain, but limitations on travel/driving, she's fine personally on postponing, but aware that many others with greater need are being passed over


----------



## miss direct (Mar 8, 2020)

Almost passed out from being unable to breathe at the metro station, which had been disinfected with something very strong in an attempt to fight the virus. Luckily a train arrived just in time. I know they have to deep clean, but could they not do it at night when it’s closed rather than during the day, and think about asthmatics/babies?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 8, 2020)

sorry to hear that md. my understanding is the meds you take for asthma can be immuno-compromising. is that right?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 8, 2020)

Mr W is putting off going for bloods that he's supposed to get done regularly to keep an eye on his thyroid because he's anxious about the increased risk of catching coronavirus from being at the GP.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 8, 2020)

I did get through to a doctor on 111 in the end, they were really balanced and helpful. that said all they can do beyond the good advice I was given is refer me back to the local (completely overun) services. The plan over the next couple weeks is to self isolate, and pray I've just got something general and/or 'mild'. I can weather it with my finances now I'm not dragging my ex along with me but I'm still so so anxious about just having time out like this. I'm getting the impression that even if Im being over cautious having time out will be really good for my mental health. 

Still not quit the vaping - I actually ended up smoking a few fags again recently! But I'm making a conscious effort to cut down so hopefully progress over the next few days. Not that I'm really well enough to be smoking atm anyway haha


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Mr W is putting off going for bloods that he's supposed to get done regularly to keep an eye on his thyroid because he's anxious about the increased risk of catching coronavirus from being at the GP.


Not sure about the appointment hours at your GP, but mine do blood tests from 8am so it's almost deserted at that time of day.

Some GPs in this area are restricting drop-in appointments now, not sure why as there have been no confirmed cases in that borough.









						Coronavirus: GPs in Rochdale have scrapped drop-in surgeries and will not make appointments unless patients 'share the reason'
					

Health bosses say the measures have been introduced to 'ensure we minimize the risk of spreading the virus'




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 9, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not sure about the appointment hours at your GP, but mine do blood tests from 8am so it's almost deserted at that time of day.
> 
> Some GPs in this area are restricting drop-in appointments now, not sure why as there have been no confirmed cases in that borough.
> 
> ...



If it’s anything like my gp the 8am blood test slots are usually rammed with people who’ve been standing there since half seven waiting to get the first number and the tests don’t get taken until half 8 anyway when the first wave of malingerers with a cold get in.

Hospitals aren’t much better around mine either, none of the fuckers do evening or weekend tests.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 9, 2020)

We're preparing to send out daughter's bat mitzvah invitations for June, even though we have no idea if it's going to happen.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 9, 2020)

I need to get my brother to the doctors for a blood test on thursday and then injection on friday. He is immunosuppressed and has knackered (transplanted) lung. 
I'm going to make him wait in the car and I'll go and get him when his name is called. Seems stupid but I must admit I'm very concerned with him being out. 
Normally he's very sensible and says he could stand at the front door and catch 'something' but this feels different.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 9, 2020)

Saffy said:


> I'm going to make him wait in the car and I'll go and get him when his name is called.



That sounds really sensible


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 9, 2020)

Saffy said:


> I need to get my brother to the doctors for a blood test on thursday and then injection on friday. He is immunosuppressed and has knackered (transplanted) lung.
> I'm going to make him wait in the car and I'll go and get him when his name is called. Seems stupid but I must admit I'm very concerned with him being out.
> Normally he's very sensible and says he could stand at the front door and catch 'something' but this feels different.



sounds like entirely reasonable course of action to take, projects your brother and doesn’t negatively effect anyone else


----------



## Cloo (Mar 9, 2020)

Just started getting info through about kids in Easter holidays - not sure what I'll do about youngest (oldest is now mostly self-organising). Don't know if holiday clubs will be running - if schools are open there's no reason they shouldn't be, but people might be unhappy about the risks of their kids mixing with whole other cohorts of kids than usual, so they may just find not enough people book and they can't go ahead. May just have to take a few days off to go on country walks with a picnic with the kids, and bung some extra money at au pair to amuse youngest during daytime for the other days. Obviously, very fortunate to have that option - anyone relying on group childcare is going to have a much harder time of it.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

We have a holiday booked to the canary Islands in 2 weeks. Currently trying to decide whether to go. It really doesn't seem wise. It hurts to lose the money as I'm well skint but I shouldn't be letting that influence my decision really. 

What are everyone's thoughts on travel at the moment?


----------



## elbows (Mar 9, 2020)

Cancel. Part of the reason I say that is that its often the uncertainty that does peoples heads in, and I prefer to remove the uncertainty as soon as possible.


----------



## LDC (Mar 9, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> We have a holiday booked to the canary Islands in 2 weeks. Currently trying to decide whether to go. It really doesn't seem wise. It hurts to lose the money as I'm well skint but I shouldn't be letting that influence my decision really.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on travel at the moment?



Government advice isn't to change plans like that afaik. But I'd cancel.


----------



## LDC (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm supposed to be going to Wales and London for a week in early April. Unless things flip around dramatically, which looks almost impossible, that won't be happening. Also going to Greece overland in July, which also I think is highly unlikely to be happening.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

I lose all the money if I cancel but I can change the dates for a small fee and the price of new flights. I am going to check the costs for maybe November or December. On the phone to travel agents. There's a 45 minute wait and I'm in the priority que because travelling soon! They must be insanely busy.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 9, 2020)

We're  booked to go to California in a couple of weeks.  Our airline tickets were cheap no-change, no-postponement ones but the airline has said we can change them.  I can't see things improving significantly in the next week so we may put it back to August


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Government advice isn't to change plans like that afaik. But I'd cancel.



Yeah, it's impossible to put any trust in the government with those bastards being in.


----------



## nyxx (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m not particularly worried for myself but a couple of my friends aren’t taking this news too well.

One is hiv+ and it’s doing his head in, not finding much in the way of definitive info on what he should do or how concerned he should be. He’s had TB from living with bad damp in a flat - since moved thank christ.


----------



## nyxx (Mar 9, 2020)

Actually it’s occurred to me I could ask on here for pointers / sources of advice for covid19 virus & hiv+. Wouldn’t know which thread tho, there’s rather a lot of them & not quite sure where it fits.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 9, 2020)

My brother has postponed his wedding which was supposed to be at the end of April!


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 9, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> We have a holiday booked to the canary Islands in 2 weeks. Currently trying to decide whether to go. It really doesn't seem wise. It hurts to lose the money as I'm well skint but I shouldn't be letting that influence my decision really.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on travel at the moment?


I’m just back from the Canaries. La Palma. There are more cases here than over there, where, apart from that hotel in Tenerife, there are no cases that I’ve heard of.
I'd go if I was you.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 9, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> We have a holiday booked to the canary Islands in 2 weeks. Currently trying to decide whether to go. It really doesn't seem wise. It hurts to lose the money as I'm well skint but I shouldn't be letting that influence my decision really.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on travel at the moment?


Go for it!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 9, 2020)

nyxx said:


> Actually it’s occurred to me I could ask on here for pointers / sources of advice for covid19 virus & hiv+. Wouldn’t know which thread tho, there’s rather a lot of them & not quite sure where it fits.


Is your friend on a list for a consultant or specialist department at all? If they have a phone number for someone outside of the usual primary care I would make use of that rather than trying to get through to a GP who probably won't have all the relevant information.

On Twitter though, this guy is a science writer and HIV+, I've been following his posts on covid19.


----------



## maomao (Mar 9, 2020)

We are considering cancelling gym memberships till this is all over. Anyone else thought about this one yet?


----------



## Cloo (Mar 9, 2020)

My parents are going to have to give up on their Rome trip - as I feared, they are closing all major attractions, so there's no point in them going. They (well, my sibs and I) aren't going to get any money back unless the FCO advises against travel there by the end of the month, but I guess we're lucky, we can absorb the loss and even pay again later - I bet there are some families out there who have saved up for things that are supposed to be trips of a lifetime that they won't be able to afford again and for whom the money's a massive loss.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> We are considering cancelling gym memberships till this is all over. Anyone else thought about this one yet?


I was considering not going... as it happens as I've not been well this last week I haven't gone. But it's puregym so not very much money anyway.

Husband has suggested we might have to ask our cleaner not to come for the foreseeable but we will give her the money for at least 4 weeks upfront (and find a way to deliver more if things are still bad) as we don't want to leave her in the lurch because of this.


----------



## Winot (Mar 9, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Government advice isn't to change plans like that afaik. But I'd cancel.



Can I ask why? Are you thinking of the risk of catching it being higher with travel or the risk of being quarantined?

 At some point isn’t it the case that the risks are the same no matter where you are?


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I’m just back from the Canaries. La Palma. There are more cases here than over therewhere, apart from that hotel in Tenerife, there are no cases that I’ve heard of.
> I'd go if I was you.



Have decided not o after some further thought today. My concern was not so much catching it over there or even on the plane or in the airport (which I think, would be more dangerous in terms of infection maybe?). I am more worried about the disruption. I could get stuck over there, I could get ill over there after catching it here or take an infection over without being ill. There could be some quarantine or long delays somewhere along the line. Im also a bit concerned about my Dad who is immuno compromised, after travelling I would need to isolate myself from him for a couple of weeks and I'm not comfortable doing that really. I do worry that the stress of it all could effect my mental health too. So there was a few things  I was considering about it. I am perhaps being over cautious but it's just a bit too much risk for me I think.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 9, 2020)

If anyone has anything booked and is deciding not to go like me then it is worth seeing what you can change. We were expecting to lose all the money and changing the dates was just too expensive. As it turns out We had free amendments on the hotel and looks like we can book a UK hotel instead. Just have to lose the cost of the flight. Going to get somewhere really posh for a couple of nights.  

A lot of people might have this and not know about it ours was just a cheap standard package deal.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm supposed to be going to Japan for the oylimpics. . . Is that actually going to happen? Also have some Japanese family visiting before hand.. . .will that happen?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 9, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm supposed to be going to Japan for the oylimpics. . . Is that actually going to happen? Also have some Japanese family visiting before hand.. . .will that happen?


I wouldnt rule out either of those not happening , but i also wouldnt start worrying too much yet


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 9, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm supposed to be going to Japan for the oylimpics. . . Is that actually going to happen? Also have some Japanese family visiting before hand.. . .will that happen?



Abe isn’t handling things well and I suspect the Olympics will be delayed till end of year.

Japan will be much more enjoyable to visit in summer without a million tourists though so if you want to go then go.

I think your family should be able to head over.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 9, 2020)

gsv's going to California from Thur-Sun for a memorial for his late uncle - think that'll be OK, but let's put it this way, we double checked that our travel insurance covers the USA and has big numbers for healthcare costs


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 9, 2020)

We are due to spend last 2 weeks of March in Brittany.  Should be simular risks as here in Devon. We are a little concerned at the overnight ferry crossing Plymouth to Roscoff.  No daytime ones ( where one could spend time upwind of folk out on deck) this time of the year.  Wife has asthma and concerned re ferry air conditioning.  No booking done so nothing lost if we don’t go other than 2 week holiday which we have been looking forward to.
If we lived in SE we could take short channel crossing...


----------



## LDC (Mar 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> We are considering cancelling gym memberships till this is all over. Anyone else thought about this one yet?



I went today and will go this week unless things change very quickly. I will stop going once the cases spike though, so likely in 2-3 weeks. Home training and running it is.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 9, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Japan will be much more enjoyable to visit in summer without a million tourists though so if you want to go then go.


I’ve been thinking that too but otoh I wonder how many places or events will be closed or cancelled?

I’ve a trip to Osaka booked in early May - my airline Finnair have cancelled their flights from there on Wednesdays, the day of my return, so I’ve asked them to change me to the day before rather the cancel it as I’m still keen to go and want to keep my options open until the end of this month and see what the situation is like then.

My mrs says I should cancel it, and she’s probably right, but so long as things dont get really bad there I figure I’ve as much chance catching it here as there - and I’m damn sure they’ve got better medical facilities and lots more hospital bed capacity that I could ever hope for here!


----------



## Thora (Mar 9, 2020)

My dad (chronic asthmatic in his 60s) is planning to get a coach with 30 others in their 60/70s to go to the Cheltenham Festival tomorrow   Won't be told that it's a bad idea


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 9, 2020)

Mrs SI is going to a conference of 600 people tomorrow involving educators from all over the country. I'm _so_ getting this fucker.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2020)

Thora said:


> My dad (chronic asthmatic in his 60s) is planning to get a coach with 30 others in their 60/70s to go to the Cheltenham Festival tomorrow  Won't be told that it's a bad idea


The boomer death drive is something to behold. They don't give a fuck.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 9, 2020)

Thora said:


> My dad (chronic asthmatic in his 60s) is planning to get a coach with 30 others in their 60/70s to go to the Cheltenham Festival tomorrow   Won't be told that it's a bad idea


I get what you are worried about but millions of people are commuting on public transport every day.  

Relax.


----------



## prunus (Mar 9, 2020)

Cloo said:


> My parents are going to have to give up on their Rome trip - as I feared, they are closing all major attractions, so there's no point in them going. They (well, my sibs and I) aren't going to get any money back unless the FCO advises against travel there by the end of the month, but I guess we're lucky, we can absorb the loss and even pay again later - I bet there are some families out there who have saved up for things that are supposed to be trips of a lifetime that they won't be able to afford again and for whom the money's a massive loss.



The FCO has now advised against all but essential travel to anywhere in Italy, if that helps.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 9, 2020)

Cloo said:


> My parents are going to have to give up on their Rome trip - as I feared, they are closing all major attractions, so there's no point in them going. They (well, my sibs and I) aren't going to get any money back unless the FCO advises against travel there by the end of the month, but I guess we're lucky, we can absorb the loss and even pay again later - I bet there are some families out there who have saved up for things that are supposed to be trips of a lifetime that they won't be able to afford again and for whom the money's a massive loss.


They’ve just done it! Unbelievable really. No travel to Italy - who’d have thought it?


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 9, 2020)

On the news Israel has said anyone entering the country from Thursday will have to self quarantine for 2 weeks. That will fcuk up anyone going on holiday there.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 9, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> On the news Israel has said anyone entering the country from Thursday will have to self quarantine for 2 weeks. That will fcuk up anyone going on holiday there.



Israel were ahead of the curve in World War Z too


----------



## petee (Mar 10, 2020)

welp, the school is closing tomorrow at end of day.
as we say here in the states,


----------



## baldrick (Mar 10, 2020)

prunus said:


> The FCO has now advised against all but essential travel to anywhere in Italy, if that helps.


First bit of good news I've had for a month, might get a refund now for the holiday we're not going on!


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm travelling from Cardiff to Oxford for a work training day. It's rush hour and the train is very quiet. A bit eerie tbh.


----------



## Oula (Mar 10, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Israel were ahead of the curve in World War Z too


Exactly my first thoughts too


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 10, 2020)

My daughter had a school trip to Rome planned in a couple of weeks, so that's off. Sad for her, as that's the second school trip she's had cancelled for reasons beyond her control.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 10, 2020)

Work event in Cannes at the end of the month. Flights are already booked, I'm turning into a mini holiday now and hoping they won't cancel the flight or something *🤞🏻*


----------



## Cloo (Mar 10, 2020)

baldrick said:


> First bit of good news I've had for a month, might get a refund now for the holiday we're not going on!


Yup, us too for the break we bought our parents


----------



## Cloo (Mar 10, 2020)

For the Jewish community, this is all likely to make keeping food laws of Passover difficult at the beginning of April… I expect we just won’t even try if food availability is going to be a problem.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Mar 10, 2020)

So La Rioja has closed all nurseries, infants, primary, secondary, tertiary and specialist education for a fortnight. If its no longer than that we can cope by giving some extra classes in April, to make up the hours as well as get the students going again. If its extended a week more, still doable. After that it becomes very sweaty indeed: bank loan, overdraft or something will be the only thing if we cant bill for April. Longer than that bankrupcy.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 10, 2020)

I've got a job interview tomorrow for a contract in the UAE. Not sure if the post will go ahead due to quarantines/school closures, but I really hope it does


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 10, 2020)

My income halved last year, due to the chaos over brexit, it had started to pick-up since the GE, today I've had 2 small contracts put on hold, because of this shit, and I expect more of the same coming my way.


----------



## treelover (Mar 10, 2020)

not people on here, but many self employed are going to get a shock when they apply for UC, new style ESA, the hoops they have to go through, etc.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 10, 2020)

We're due to fly on a family holiday to Lanzarote on Good Friday (10th April). It has no cases at the moment, so my major worry is the kids getting it at school and us being unable to travel. Be good to get away somewhere to avoid it, as I fear my kids getting it and passing onto Pa Smiles who is 72 and has Parkinson's.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 10, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> We're due to fly on a family holiday to Lanzarote on Good Friday (10th April). It has no cases at the moment, so my major worry is the kids getting it at school and us being unable to travel. Be good to get away somewhere to avoid it, as I fear my kids getting it and passing onto Pa Smiles who is 72 and has Parkinson's.


Mate at this stage I would honestly be assuming there's just no _confirmed _cases. I would take all precautions that you would in this country. And check your travel insurance that you'll be covered if you get ill with it over there.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 10, 2020)

baldrick said:


> Mate at this stage I would honestly be assuming there's just no _confirmed _cases. I would take all precautions that you would in this country. And check your travel insurance that you'll be covered if you get ill with it over there.



And make sure you actually _have_ travel insurance. Harry probably does, but I'm often surprised by how many people travel without it. Taking out annual travel insurance would probably be a good idea now too - in general it barely costs more than single trip insurance anyway (even with pre-existing medical conditions), and usually even covers you for some things within the UK when you're away from home. And it's probably a good idea to take it out now rather than later, in case coronavirus starts to make an impact on insurance companies.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2020)

Neighbour up the road said his sister's coming over from Oz soon, travelling via Singapore so may self-isolate at his place. Not sure he's really thought it through that he'll have to self isolate too, he's a truck driver


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 10, 2020)

scifisam said:


> And make sure you actually _have_ travel insurance. Harry probably does, but I'm often surprised by how many people travel without it.


Harry does indeed, annual cover renewed every year. I'll double check, but I think most cover covers cancellation if the Government says don't go to your destination, and illness out there if they didn't.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 10, 2020)

Minimizing the viral load is very important. Keep washing hands and banging elbows.


----------



## elbows (Mar 10, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Minimizing the viral load is very important. Keep washing hands and banging elbows.



I'm knackered. Find a different hole!


----------



## kebabking (Mar 10, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> We're due to fly on a family holiday to Lanzarote on Good Friday (10th April). It has no cases at the moment, so my major worry is the kids getting it at school and us being unable to travel. Be good to get away somewhere to avoid it, as I fear my kids getting it and passing onto Pa Smiles who is 72 and has Parkinson's.



Harry, I'd suggest there's a good chance that if you manage to go you'll get quarantined as soon as you arrive in the Canaries, and then quarantined again when you get back.

I mean, it's _possible _that staring at a wall for four weeks will float your kids boats...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 10, 2020)

I got bored self isolating. I keep running out of stuff. I think it good just to avoid sharing bodily fluids with randoms. Everyone elbow bumping in the pub tonight.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 10, 2020)

Have we had our first Urbanite tested positive yet? editor do we know?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 10, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I got bored self isolating. I keep running out of stuff. I think it good just to avoid sharing bodily fluids with randoms. Everyone elbow bumping in the pub tonight.



(((elbows)))


----------



## scifisam (Mar 10, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> (((elbows)))



I kinda love it that our resident virus expert has accidentally chosen a name that comes up a lot of virus threads  It's like it was meant to be!


----------



## Thora (Mar 10, 2020)

Eldest child's cub scout camp has been cancelled


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 10, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Have we had our first Urbanite tested positive yet? editor do we know?


It can't spread over the internet.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Have we had our first Urbanite tested positive yet? editor do we know?


Why would I know?


----------



## ash (Mar 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Why would I know?


Because you are our leader and the tester of the viruses 🤣🤣


----------



## bimble (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm going to stop all non-necessary social stuff from today until.. the numbers start declining ? Tbf thats not a massive change in my life but yeah, no more eating socially or going to london unless vital or to my next door neighbours yoga classes etc.
Can still go for walks and go shopping and stuff. Will be asking people who come into the house to wash their hands which will feel awkward but still. Intend to do my best effort to not transmit this fucking thing to the bf who is scared (for good reason).


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 11, 2020)

I take my boy to play football at Arsenal every Friday night. The coaches have contact with the 1st team players, doing meet and greets with kids etc 



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/51830959
		


Waiting to hear back, if Friday's coaches had had contact with anyone at the club who is self-isolating....


----------



## Oula (Mar 11, 2020)

Thora said:


> Eldest child's cub scout camp has been cancelled


Me and my son are supposed to be going on Woodcraft Folk International camp in August. I'll be gutted if it doesn't happen. When is the cub camp?


----------



## LDC (Mar 11, 2020)

bimble said:


> I'm going to stop all non-necessary social stuff from today until.. the numbers start declining ? Tbf thats not a massive change in my life but yeah, no more eating socially or going to london unless vital or to my next door neighbours yoga classes etc.
> Can still go for walks and go shopping and stuff. Will be asking people who come into the house to wash their hands which will feel awkward but still. Intend to do my best effort to not transmit this fucking thing to the bf who is scared (for good reason).



I'm not quite at that point... yet. I have looked through my diary and drawn up a list of things that I need to cancel in the next 2 months if it does hit like it's predicted to. I'm 50/50 whether to visit London this weekend...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 11, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> We're due to fly on a family holiday to Lanzarote on Good Friday (10th April). It has no cases at the moment, so my major worry is the kids getting it at school and us being unable to travel. Be good to get away somewhere to avoid it, as I fear my kids getting it and passing onto Pa Smiles who is 72 and has Parkinson's.


Hmmmm

"42. This policy does not cover any liability, loss, cost or expense arising out of, resulting from, caused or contributed to any other virus or infectious disease that is declared to be an outbreak or epidemic by the World Health Organisation or any Government or ruling body of a country that the outbreak or epidemic has occurred in."


----------



## baldrick (Mar 11, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> "42. This policy does not cover any liability, loss, cost or expense arising out of, resulting from, caused or contributed to any other virus or infectious disease that is declared to be an outbreak or epidemic by the World Health Organisation or any Government or ruling body of a country that the outbreak or epidemic has occurred in."


I would ring and ask. On the face of it, it doesn't look like you are covered


----------



## Winot (Mar 11, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> "42. This policy does not cover any liability, loss, cost or expense arising out of, resulting from, caused or contributed to any other virus or infectious disease that is declared to be an outbreak or epidemic by the World Health Organisation or any Government or ruling body of a country that the outbreak or epidemic has occurred in."



 That’s incredibly broad


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 11, 2020)

We've been told to work from home until further notice. I work from home most of the time anyway so it's not a big change but will certainly save me some petrol money and I imagine will take quite a few cars off the road. 

I now find myself wondering whether to go to the cinema tomorrow.


----------



## bimble (Mar 11, 2020)

People 'liking' my post up there (about imposing restrictions on my own self) has really helped me to feel like I'm doing a reasonable thing not being weird so thank you all .


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 11, 2020)

bimble said:


> I'm going to stop all non-necessary social stuff from today until.. the numbers start declining ? Tbf thats not a massive change in my life but yeah, no more eating socially or going to london unless vital or to my next door neighbours yoga classes etc.
> Can still go for walks and go shopping and stuff. Will be asking people who come into the house to wash their hands which will feel awkward but still. Intend to do my best effort to not transmit this fucking thing to the bf who is scared (for good reason).



I've done the same with the hand washing. It's one of the better things you can do to stop infection. Everyone should be doing it anyway so don't worry too much about it being awkward. 

Were cutting down on socialising too but it's harder to know where to draw the line with that. For the moment just not going to crowded places and washing hands loads when out but really feeling not to be doing owt unnecessary at all.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 11, 2020)

Winot said:


> That’s incredibly broad



Travel insurance is notoriously bad for it. The first thing they will do in hospital abroad is a drug and alcohol test that is requested by the insurance. Any trace of anything including some prescription drugs and they won't pay. Also anything you have been to the GPs for in the last 12 months or even more sometimes and not declared they will not pay. There's a force majure clause in nearly all of them that they try to use for all kinds of things when they really shouldn't either. That one can usually be successfully challenged though. 

If any flights get cancelled or the fco advises against travel you will be repayed though. Flights from the airline, hotel from travel agent. But only if you have booked as a package. If not just flights repayed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm definitely ill, but it feels like every other cold I've ever had. Currently wrestling with whether to call in sick to work or not (not due in until 12:30pm); feels like the 'responsible' thing to do, but also feels a bit daft as I'm perfectly well enough to work, and I'm not coughing/sneezing at all so not spewing infectious globules everywhere.

Would also mean missing my trade union's AGM, which I've been badgering all my colleagues to go to


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm in Vienna. As of this morning, the big state museums are closed until at least 2 April. Bit of an arse but I can't really be annoyed given the seriousness of the situation.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 11, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> If any flights get cancelled or the fco advises against travel you will be repayed though. Flights from the airline, hotel from travel agent. But only if you have booked as a package. If not just flights repayed.



Yeah, I tend to book family holidays with tour operators as the hotels have better kids facilities. I've just spoken to the firm and they say as per above, full refund if the Government says not to travel. Now to work out what would happen if we got quarantined out there....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm in Vienna. As of this morning, the big state museums are closed until at least 2 April. Bit of an arse but I can't really be annoyed given the seriousness of the situation.


Ooh, my friend is in Vienna! Said all indoor gatherings of 100+ and outdoor gatherings of 500+ have been cancelled, along with uni classes. Also "pretty much closed the border with Italy".


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 11, 2020)

bimble said:


> People 'liking' my post up there (about imposing restrictions on my own self) has really helped me to feel like I'm doing a reasonable thing not being weird so thank you all .


You're doing the right thing - temporary curtailment of normal activity doesn't do any harm and better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ooh, my friend is in Vienna! Said all indoor gatherings of 100+ and outdoor gatherings of 500+ have been cancelled, along with uni classes. Also "pretty much closed the border with Italy".


That makes sense because I've just been googling one of the more niche museums and they are open because there is never more than 100 people there at any time.

I did wonder if this would happen given the proximity to Italy.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm definitely ill, but it feels like every other cold I've ever had. Currently wrestling with whether to call in sick to work or not (not due in until 12:30pm); feels like the 'responsible' thing to do, but also feels a bit daft as I'm perfectly well enough to work, and I'm not coughing/sneezing at all so not spewing infectious globules everywhere.
> 
> Would also mean missing my trade union's AGM, which I've been badgering all my colleagues to go to


If you cant pull a sickie now when can you pull one?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm definitely ill, but it feels like every other cold I've ever had. Currently wrestling with whether to call in sick to work or not (not due in until 12:30pm); feels like the 'responsible' thing to do, but also feels a bit daft as I'm perfectly well enough to work, and I'm not coughing/sneezing at all so not spewing infectious globules everywhere.
> 
> Would also mean missing my trade union's AGM, which I've been badgering all my colleagues to go to


phone in sick unless you want to share your cold with union comrades


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> If you cant pull a sickie now when can you pull one?




I don't wanna be "that guy", though. However, I also don't want to be "that guy" who didn't take it seriously and infected everyone.

It's the AGM I'm most pissed off about, tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm in Vienna. As of this morning, the big state museums are closed until at least 2 April. Bit of an arse but I can't really be annoyed given the seriousness of the situation.


install yourself in a cafe and console yourself with cakes over the fact that the austrians never eat kippers.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 11, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Yeah, I tend to book family holidays with tour operators as the hotels have better kids facilities. I've just spoken to the firm and they say as per above, full refund if the Government says not to travel. Now to work out what would happen if we got quarantined out there....



We were due to go fueteventura on the 21st March. Decided not to go because worried about quarantine. Either over there or on the way back in. Figured, if I wasn't bothered about the money I wouldn't go so just had to take that out of my decision making. In the end we were able to change the hotel to one in the UK for a nice weekend away but lost the money on the flights. Easier decision to make for me though because its just me and a mate so don't have to worry about the kids.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 11, 2020)

bimble said:


> People 'liking' my post up there (about imposing restrictions on my own self) has really helped me to feel like I'm doing a reasonable thing not being weird so thank you all .


I did it a week ago and people were almost shocked at what I was asking them to do, hand washing and keeping their distance. Now people are beginning to get on board with more and more of my customers accepting the hand sanitiser I'm offering them after we've done the transaction (cash or card machine)


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm definitely ill, but it feels like every other cold I've ever had. Currently wrestling with whether to call in sick to work or not (not due in until 12:30pm); feels like the 'responsible' thing to do, but also feels a bit daft as I'm perfectly well enough to work, and I'm not coughing/sneezing at all so not spewing infectious globules everywhere.
> 
> Would also mean missing my trade union's AGM, which I've been badgering all my colleagues to go to



100 percent call in sick. It's not worth the risk at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't wanna be "that guy", though. However, I also don't want to be "that guy" who didn't take it seriously and infected everyone.
> 
> It's the AGM I'm most pissed off about, tbh.


it's better you're pissed off about the agm than you piss everyone else off at the agm


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 11, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> We were due to go fueteventura on the 21st March. Decided not to go because worried about quarantine. Either over there or on the way back in. Figured, if I wasn't bothered about the money I wouldn't go so just had to take that out of my decision making. In the end we were able to change the hotel to one in the UK for a nice weekend away but lost the money on the flights. Easier decision to make for me though because its just me and a mate so don't have to worry about the kids.



Slightly different for me, in that they have no confirmed cases and if I can get to 10th April without my kids getting it, a couple of weeks away from here, and also with my kids not visiting my folks, who are in their 70s, Dad with Parkinson's is no bad thing.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm definitely ill, but it feels like every other cold I've ever had. Currently wrestling with whether to call in sick to work or not (not due in until 12:30pm); feels like the 'responsible' thing to do, but also feels a bit daft as I'm perfectly well enough to work, and I'm not coughing/sneezing at all so not spewing infectious globules everywhere.
> 
> Would also mean missing my trade union's AGM, which I've been badgering all my colleagues to go to



don’t go in, why would you in the current situation


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 11, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Slightly different for me, in that they have no confirmed cases and if I can get to 10th April without my kids getting it, a couple of weeks away from here, and also with my kids not visiting my folks, who are in their 70s, Dad with Parkinson's is no bad thing.



Yeah makes sense. I really hope it all works out well for you all.


----------



## chilango (Mar 11, 2020)

My 70something parents (both with "underlying health issues") are insisting on leaving their home in the middle of nowhere (that has enough wine and jam to last several years a functioning fruit and veg garden etc.) to go to France for a few weeks 

I suspect they coronavirus is just snowflake millennials panicking at the prompting of a Corbyn/EU conspiracy or something...There would be a certain irony at them finding the borders sealed at least.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 11, 2020)

chilango said:


> My 70something parents (both with "underlying health issues") are insisting on leaving their home in the middle of nowhere (that has enough wine and jam to last several years a functioning fruit and veg garden etc.) to go to France for a few weeks
> 
> I suspect they coronavirus is just snowflake millennials panicking at the prompting of a Corbyn/EU conspiracy or something...There would be a certain irony at them finding the borders sealed at least.



Struth. I hope it works out alright for them. You must be quite worried.


----------



## chilango (Mar 11, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> Struth. I hope it works out alright for them. You must be quite worried.



Yeah, a touch.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 11, 2020)

Incredibly counter to their normal almost paranoid worrying my parents just fucked off to Tenerife on holiday
Some sort of stubborn weirdness kicking in or maybe think they are safer in a villa abroad

my auld fella did tell me where all the wills and post mortem paperwork is hidden so the pessimistic streak is still there

meanwhile my world the biggest issue is managing workforce mental health as they realise either they ain’t goinghome in the near future despite being on shift already up to 5-6 months or that if they go home they not get back to work for the foreseeable future.
business of course cares only about production and profit over meer humans


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> don’t go in, why would you in the current situation


I dunno, societal and personal pressure? Given how mild my symptoms are, just feels... like an overreaction, I guess. It doesn't seem to be following the publicised progression of COVID-19, more just a regular cold.

But, you're all right, shouldn't risk it. My managers have been making noises about working from home anyway, so maybe I'll be one of the first to test those boundaries.


----------



## Thora (Mar 11, 2020)

Oula said:


> Me and my son are supposed to be going on Woodcraft Folk International camp in August. I'll be gutted if it doesn't happen. When is the cub camp?


Beginning of April.  We had a very sensible letter about it, saying they understand some people will think it should have been cancelled ages ago, some people will think it's an over-reaction and should go ahead - but the bulk of the money needed to be paid now and they considered the risk of it being forced to cancel last minute or lots of adults being ill or choosing not to go and being unable to maintain safe ratios and decided better to cancel now. 
Also it's lots of children coming from a wide area so pretty high risk tbf.


----------



## Thora (Mar 11, 2020)

My youngest children go to a nursery/infant school for 2-7 year olds - we have had a letter from the school today saying they are planning to move to online teaching in the case of school closures.  How is that going to work with this age group   

Also said they might be able to do a partial closure (?) where they just have Year 1 come in to practice for their phonics test and Year 2 come in to practice for their SATS.  Both tests don't happen til May/June


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

My wife and I are/were supposed to be going to visit my folks and family in Ireland for my 50th last weekend of March. 

With both of them being elderly and not in the best of health we’re thinking of canning it.


----------



## maomao (Mar 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> If you cant pull a sickie now when can you pull one?


I pulled a sickie at thebeginning of the swine flu thing and they didn't let me go to work for two weeks (paid me though tbf).


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2020)

I' ve got a club DJ gig on Saturday and I'm beginning to think that might be the last one for a while. 

This is going to hit struggling pubs and venues really hard along with all the zero hours/freelance/temp workers that the industry relies on.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 11, 2020)

We had an anniversary weekend planned next week, think we're probably going to cancel now - it's just unnecessary travel and interaction in public places, so seems sensible to avoid that wherever possible.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 11, 2020)

so the whole company ( in the UK ) are having a 'test ' work from home day on Monday , to make sure everyone's remote access is working .Im quite looking forward to getting up at 7.59am instead of 5.59am


----------



## clicker (Mar 11, 2020)

Realised we don't have a thermometer. Probably a good idea to get one anyway. Wondering if they'll have gone the same way as toilet rolls and soup   .


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I dunno, societal and personal pressure? Given how mild my symptoms are, just feels... like an overreaction, I guess. It doesn't seem to be following the publicised progression of COVID-19, more just a regular cold.
> 
> But, you're all right, shouldn't risk it. My managers have been making noises about working from home anyway, so maybe I'll be one of the first to test those boundaries.



You are ahead of the game, they will start ramming the 'dont go out, even if it just resembles a mild cold' message down everyones throats soon enough.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> You are ahead of the game, they will start ramming the 'dont go out, even if it just resembles a mild cold' message down everyones throats soon enough.


I rather thought that was the message already, hence staying home!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 11, 2020)

clicker said:


> Realised we don't have a thermometer. Probably a good idea to get one anyway. Wondering if they'll have gone the same way as toilet rolls and soup   .



Soup is a new one on me.
I made a huge batch of soup last night, as it happens...


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I rather thought that was the message already, hence staying home!



I droned on about this recently so will just do the short version.

They are planting such seeds with the public some time before they actually switch to a phase that demands such behaviour.  So in this case, on Monday the chief medical officer told everyone that the advice would switch to 'isolate even if its just cold symptoms' at some point in the next 10-14 days. The press dutifully reported on this, with much less emphasis on the 10-14 days till these measures are deemed necessary. I doubt they would mention it publicly unless they were hoping that some people would start acting on this straight away, and for others the scene is at least being set up. But the main, intense information campaign trying to get everyone to adhere to this hasnt really begun at all yet.


----------



## maomao (Mar 11, 2020)

Not really feeling up to contacting my dad for various reasons but have texted brother to say I will step in and help if his care is disrupted in any way.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 11, 2020)

Thora said:


> Eldest child's cub scout camp has been cancelled


Son's supposed to have 2 night residential in a fortnight.  I guess unless schools are shut then there's not necessarily any reason not to have it, but suspect it may be cancelled.


----------



## Looby (Mar 11, 2020)

I still have a mild cold, sore throat and bit of a cough. Since yesterday I’ve been feeling really warm but not feverish. I was really clammy when I got home a while ago and now have the fan on.
I cancelled a meeting this morning where I’d have been in contact with someone with a chronic health condition but really don’t know about work.
I don’t feel that ill and like Lord Camomile I’m perfectly able to work. Calling in sick puts colleagues in the shit trying to cover my stuff which tomorrow is 4 separate things someone else will have to go and do.
Urgh, I wish they’d just give some clear guidance now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> I droned on about this recently so will just do the short version.
> 
> They are planting such seeds with the public some time before they actually switch to a phase that demands such behaviour.  So in this case, on Monday the chief medical officer told everyone that the advice would switch to 'isolate even if its just cold symptoms' at some point in the next 10-14 days. The press dutifully reported on this, with much less emphasis on the 10-14 days till these measures are deemed necessary. I doubt they would mention it publicly unless they were hoping that some people would start acting on this straight away, and for others the scene is at least being set up. But the main, intense information campaign trying to get everyone to adhere to this hasnt really begun at all yet.


I thought I knew the standard presentation was "fever, dry cough, breathing difficulty", none of which I had, but recently read a couple of things and watched a vid on YouTube* that basically said "that's the typical presentation, but other collections of symptoms doesn't mean you don't have it", which is really what made me question going in.

<edit: oh, and I started to get very hot sitting at my desk yesterday, which did make me think "uh-oh, fever!", but since it's been more like hot flushes after moving around than just a straight fever.>



*by a qualified doctor


----------



## LDC (Mar 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> I droned on about this recently so will just do the short version.
> 
> They are planting such seeds with the public some time before they actually switch to a phase that demands such behaviour.  So in this case, on Monday the chief medical officer told everyone that the advice would switch to 'isolate even if its just cold symptoms' at some point in the next 10-14 days. The press dutifully reported on this, with much less emphasis on the 10-14 days till these measures are deemed necessary. I doubt they would mention it publicly unless they were hoping that some people would start acting on this straight away, and for others the scene is at least being set up. But the main, intense information campaign trying to get everyone to adhere to this hasnt really begun at all yet.



Have had 3 conversations today with people who it seems haven't got any messages. They made it clear that they thought the whole thing was a massive over reaction, with one making it clear nobody was going to tell him to stay at home when he had work to do. When I said had he seen Italy, he was like 'well, we have a better work ethic here, that won't happen.'  and  at the work ethic.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 11, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> so the whole company ( in the UK ) are having a 'test ' work from home day on Monday , to make sure everyone's remote access is working .Im quite looking forward to getting up at 7.59am instead of 5.59am


A segment of our company tried out working from home recently. Their results showed good productivity and happiness, with the exception of lunch, where half the people struggled to feed themselves adequately and would want help from work if WFH became the norm.


----------



## Looby (Mar 11, 2020)

Someone told me again today that it’s all a massive over-reaction and there’s no way we’ll have the same situation as Italy here. 
I hope she’s right, I don’t particularly want to say I told you so, personal satisfaction aside.


----------



## bimble (Mar 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> ..When I said had he seen Italy, he was like 'well, we have a better work ethic here, that won't happen.'  and  at the work ethic.


thats at least 3 kinds of stupidity all at once.


----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2020)

bimble said:


> I'm going to stop all non-necessary social stuff from today until.. the numbers start declining ? Tbf thats not a massive change in my life but yeah, no more eating socially or going to london unless vital or to my next door neighbours yoga classes etc.
> Can still go for walks and go shopping and stuff. Will be asking people who come into the house to wash their hands which will feel awkward but still. Intend to do my best effort to not transmit this fucking thing to the bf who is scared (for good reason).


OH and I decided to stop using public transport last week. Have been using the car to go to any social engagements, and we're lucky in that we don't work. I think we're going to cancel meeting friends for dinner in Canary Wharf this weekend.

Trying to compensate by going for walks in the park s when they're quite empty.

Got a flooring chap coming tomorrow, think I will ask him to wash his hands!


----------



## campanula (Mar 11, 2020)

getting completely freaked out that I am going to be left without my script. Currently have to go to pharmacy twice a week with no advice forthcoming from anywhere what will happen if pharmacies/services close. While pneumonia might be grievesome, it would still be a walk in the effing park compared to enforced withdrawals (not even sure how survivable, tbh, after over 30 years dependency).
If we come through this unscathed, I swear I am considering rehab.


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Have had 3 conversations today with people who it seems haven't got any messages. They made it clear that they thought the whole thing was a massive over reaction, with one making it clear nobody was going to tell him to stay at home when he had work to do. When I said had he seen Italy, he was like 'well, we have a better work ethic here, that won't happen.'  and  at the work ethic.



Oh well, eventually they might get clued up as to the temporary adjustment to the state sanctioned ethics of work, once someone tells them what to think via the latest issue of the orthodoxy bulletin!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> You are ahead of the game, they will start ramming the 'dont go out, even if it just resembles a mild cold' message down everyones throats soon enough.



I don't think this is a great tactic.   People feel ridiculous taking time off work for a mild cold and, if anything, are used to coming in with colds even when they should stay home because, whatever their employer might say publicly about staying home with a cold generally, they often suspect staff when they do actually take time off, or staff feel like it anyway, a similar feeling to passing through nothing to declare with nothing to declare.  It is putting the onus on them to sit at home feeling paranoid that they  are taking the piss, or that people think they are taking the piss.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 11, 2020)

campanula i think pharmacies will be kept open as a priotity - in italy they're talking about further restrictions but that would exclude food shops and pharmacies.


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I don't think this is a great tactic.   People feel ridiculous taking time off work for a mild cold and, if anything, are used to coming in with colds even when they should stay home because, whatever their employer might say publicly about staying home with a cold generally, they often suspect staff when they do actually take time off, or staff feel like it anyway, a similar feeling to passing through nothing to declare with nothing to declare.  It is putting the onus on them to sit at home feeling paranoid that they  are taking the piss, or that people think they are taking the piss.



Thats why there will be a great big campaign to try to reverse the decades of such attitudes.

Most tactics will sound ridiculous when compared to normal human behaviour at normal times. Thats why people must be left with no sense of normality at all. All the stuff about 'fear being part of the problem, lets stay calm' is shit, fear will be a major, vital driver of the huge changes to peoples lives and thought processes that are coming.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 11, 2020)

Everything in Vienna is closed now. Shops and cafes and stuff are open but all the tourist things are closed.

Hope Belgium doesn't do the same or this will end up a very expensive week to just sit around in other countries.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> All the stuff about 'fear being part of the problem, lets stay calm' is shit, fear will be a major, vital driver of the huge changes to peoples lives and thought processes that are coming.


Well_ I'm_ definitely shitting it fwiw.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2020)

I work in a massive petri dish delivering, installing and maintaining public IT and AV equipment, so I catch everything that's going.

Even at 60, I'm fitter and healthier than most, but in spite of being vaccinated last November, two weeks ago I was off work with something I'm labelling as flu because there were pronounced secondary symptoms to go with the weakness that has persisted even until now to an extent.

My senior colleagues were on the phone this week to equipment suppliers to attempt to buy at least some of the kit we need for summer works - it's a double whammy because so much is now made in China.

Looks like I chose the right year to retire.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 11, 2020)

Suprisingly severe impact in one of the industries I work in - all the work is pretty casual so even though custom is somehow thriving there aren't many workers left to keep places open now everyone's signing off sick and turning down work


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> sit at home feeling paranoid that they  are taking the piss, or that people think they are taking the piss.


Pretty much been my day  

To be fair, everyone's been very "it's for the best" about it, but we'll see if they still think that if I'm not in tomorrow, or Friday 

It's always a difficult one and has come up before with colds in general. In fact, I'm pretty sure I started a thread about it years ago!

As ever, if society were set up differently it wouldn't be such an issue, but it ain't, and here we are.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> Thats why there will be a great big campaign to try to reverse the decades of such attitudes.
> 
> Most tactics will sound ridiculous when compared to normal human behaviour at normal times. Thats why people must be left with no sense of normality at all. All the stuff about 'fear being part of the problem, lets stay calm' is shit, fear will be a major, vital driver of the huge changes to peoples lives and thought processes that are coming.


Going to work when you're feeling like shit isn't really normal behaviour either - in fact going to work at all is rarely something that people would choose to do on their own initiative. It's fear that motivates them, of social disapproval, letting people down, not being able to pay the rent, starving, etc. So much of society is managed via competing levels of fear that the obvious way to manage this is to use fear as well.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 11, 2020)

We're being asked to take our laptops home with us in case we're told to work from home at short notice (professional services at medium-sized university)


----------



## 8ball (Mar 11, 2020)

Fear and surprise...


----------



## 8ball (Mar 11, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> We're being asked to take our laptops home with us in case we're told to work from home at short notice (professional services at medium-sized university)



I refuse to take my laptop home on the grounds that they will need to get the laptop to me before I can start working.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 11, 2020)

8ball said:


> I refuse to take my laptop home on the grounds that they will need to get the laptop to me before I can start working.


I'm not complying because it will slow down my cycling home and spoil my times on Strava. If I get a text I can cycle in to pick it up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 11, 2020)

Mrs SI is cleaning out the old freezer we keep in the garage. Freezer bit in the fridge freezer chocka.

She's having a meeting with her Maths team Friday to plan how to deliver sessions if/when college is shut down.

I've already asked the computer boffs at college if there's a live chat facility anywhere on the system so I can do online progress reviews with my students


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 11, 2020)

I've started staying home more--not because I'm afraid of the virus, but because its burning season in Kansas.  Today, the sky was cloudy with smoke.  Unfortunately, this has an unhappy effect on my lungs and I cough like mad.  This causes everyone around to look at me like I'm an axe murderer.  I guess I'll be working on that basement project a bit more.

Have noticed that social events are starting to be cancelled.  The city I live in hosts a series of basketball and wrestling championships every year at this time, and they've decided to go ahead with it, but without spectators.  The library postponed their sale until next fall.  Nothing huge.

The other thing I've noticed is that traffic past my house is down.  I live on a major street and its pretty busy in the evenings, but its much less than it was.  Unfortunately, with less traffic, the speed has increased.

Should go home and visit my mother, but I'm afraid I'll bring her something.  She's 84.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 11, 2020)

Staring hard at 3.5k worth of plane tickets for my families biannual trip to Oz in 2 and a bit weeks 

The in laws other there are jumpy - mother in law has health issues. 

We are jumpy too but holding out to see what happens. 

Hoping travel advice changes, airline pulls the flights or we get quarantined so insurance will pay out

Bloody nightmare. Its only money at the end of the day but its a lot of saving.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 11, 2020)

Was at a training event today with others from across SE London doing the same job.

Was interesting to hear what measures other PCNS/GPs have already put in place. Examples; all appointments are being secondary screened on the day by telephone by a GP. All walk in clinics/meetings/training/PPG groups cancelled until further notice etc.

Got home, checked my email...loads more referrals  and no restrictions implemented.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 11, 2020)

Just passed through Gatwick, flight was half empty but willing to believe that’s because it was from middle of nowhere rather than corona.

Fuck ton of masks about though.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 11, 2020)

kebabking said:


> rules for surviving shit going bad:
> 4. Slow is smooth, smooth is fast.



?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 11, 2020)

campanula said:


> getting completely freaked out that I am going to be left without my script. Currently have to go to pharmacy twice a week with no advice forthcoming from anywhere what will happen if pharmacies/services close. While pneumonia might be grievesome, it would still be a walk in the effing park compared to enforced withdrawals (not even sure how survivable, tbh, after over 30 years dependency).
> If we come through this unscathed, I swear I am considering rehab.



9/11 was when I started stopping my script. I was in contact with a lot of users in new York at the time, and the whole ' what'll happen if I can't get my script/score' scenario was the final nail in the coffin for my habit.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Amazon now want us to knock on customers doors with our phones/work devices rather than our hands.

Should do them the world of good.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 11, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Amazon now want us to knock on customers doors with our phones/work devices rather than our hands.
> 
> Should do them the world of good.



Don’t forget to charge them expenses for a new phone.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Don’t forget to charge them expenses for a new phone.



They’d probably sack us for leaving fragments of glass embedded in customers doors.


----------



## Manter (Mar 11, 2020)

chilango said:


> My 70something parents (both with "underlying health issues") are insisting on leaving their home in the middle of nowhere (that has enough wine and jam to last several years a functioning fruit and veg garden etc.) to go to France for a few weeks
> 
> I suspect they coronavirus is just snowflake millennials panicking at the prompting of a Corbyn/EU conspiracy or something...There would be a certain irony at them finding the borders sealed at least.


My elderly parents are going on their planned holiday. (Left today). They have ehic, insurance, and were slightly pissed off at the suggestion that they should (in my mum’s words) just sit at home quietly waiting to die....


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 12, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> ?



It’s about weapons training, muscle memory


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 12, 2020)

Not going to the USA for Easter now. Time to cancel everything


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 12, 2020)

Dan U said:


> Staring hard at 3.5k worth of plane tickets for my families biannual trip to Oz in 2 and a bit weeks


Doesn't an official pandemic trigger automatic refund rights for flights?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 12, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Doesn't an official pandemic trigger automatic refund rights for flights?



Nope!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 12, 2020)

Dan U said:


> Nope!



Which airline are you on Dan? Pm me the details and I’ll see what the latest is. Many carriers are offering waivers to rebook but not many to cancel, however a lot of flights are being cancelled and if that’s the case you get your money back.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2020)

I've got various trains and buses as well as accomodation booked for next week so I can travel to a university interview. Seems like a good chance the university will be closed by then. If it is I'm just going to travel anyway and have a nice day out in Exeter, as I doubt I'm getting any refunds.

Mrs Frank and I live in different cities. If there are widespread travel restrictions we may not see each other for weeks or months. That is what I'm dreading more than anything, and 'anything' includes losing my job as a direct result of all this.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 12, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've got various trains and buses as well as accomodation booked for next week so I can travel to a university interview. Seems like a good chance the university will be closed by then. If it is I'm just going to travel anyway and have a nice day out in Exeter, as I doubt I'm getting any refunds.


Why not just have a nice day at home in front of the telly instead, rather than expose yourself to dozens of new opportunities to get infected or spread infection to others?


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 12, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've got various trains and buses as well as accomodation booked for next week so I can travel to a university interview. Seems like a good chance the university will be closed by then. If it is I'm just going to travel anyway and have a nice day out in Exeter, as I doubt I'm getting any refunds.
> 
> Mrs Frank and I live in different cities. If there are widespread travel restrictions we may not see each other for weeks or months. That is what I'm dreading more than anything, and 'anything' includes losing my job as a direct result of all this.



Yep this is what I'm worrying about to - I live away from family, no way I can go back to live with them while this blows over but it's going to be awful stuck away from them


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 12, 2020)

Mrs SI's fear is the gov will recommend staying home for all who have even cold-like symptoms. A shutdown of college - no teacher guilt. Decide whether to work through a cold - loads of teachers keep going to work ill


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Why not just have a nice day at home in front of the telly instead, rather than expose yourself to dozens of new opportunities to get infected or spread infection to others?



I think a normal day at work carries a greater risk of infection for me than any travelling. If I'm likely to be stuck indoors with nothing to do for a long time I'd like to get a change of scenery in while I've got the chance.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 12, 2020)

As long as there is leccy, gas, water and the internet I'm set for a month off. Piece of piss.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2020)

Not been to Exeter for 30 years but there are some lovely pubs/buildings around the Cathedral green.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Not been to Exeter for 30 years but there are some lovely pubs/buildings around the Cathedral green.



Yes we might be moving there soon so a day to look around, particularly at residential areas, would be very helpful tbh.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2020)

S☼I said:


> As long as there is leccy, gas, water and the internet I'm set for a month off. Piece of piss.



I'm going to lay in a few copies of long books I've never got around to reading. Doctor Zhivago for starters I think.


----------



## LDC (Mar 12, 2020)

So.... a relative in London had a workmate test positive after a holiday in Northern Italy. Everyone tested, offices closed.

The person that tested positive is a fit 20-something who's now in ICU.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 12, 2020)

krink said:


> We have been told we all might have to work from home if there is a lockdown. I already work 2 days from home (for mental health reasons) but there is no way i can afford to have the heating on every day and my house is freezing cold. and i'm too poor to stockpile anything. i went to buy rice for my tea and the shelves were empty and that'll get worse won't it? I don't have anyone to bring me supplies if I get isolation. I help look after my mam, who will visit her if I'm isolated? I'm not scared of the virus but what I am really worried about is the measures to be taken.



Really sorry to read that Krink
All I can add is hopefully day to day food shopping will still be possible. Scarcer most likely, but still possible. Shops and their supply will remain a priority.
I dont know about your mums situation ... what kind of care does she rely on you for?


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 12, 2020)

I spoke to someone who'd been through a panic buying situation before and she said it 'levelled out' after a while, which would make sense - people only have so much space and presumably people are going to start running out of money and want to reduce contact with the outside world even further than they have already. Is this wishful thinking?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 12, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> If I'm likely to be stuck indoors with nothing to do for a long time I'd like to get a change of scenery in while I've got the chance.


You know the world doesn't revolve around you, right? If the choice is between staying home and being bored or going out and potentially spreading disease, you're really going with the one that has the best scenery?


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 12, 2020)

Not a great fan of winter so didn't do a lot of anything in Feb, now all my customers are on a go slo and don't need me. Town is empty of tourists. Might have to start some decorating jobs at home as lack of work makes it an economic shutdown.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 12, 2020)

The word round the office is that all peeps who can work from home will be asked to work from home for the foreseeable future starting on Monday, since it costs me about 45 mins (each way) and £10 a day for travel this could work out to my benefit so silver linings and all that.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 12, 2020)

mr b's work are doing a trial of everyone working from home today. mr b is aware how much difference it makes to my mental health to get non-people time at home. mr b has gone to work 

(am storing up as much "recharge" time as i can atm. a month of everyone home and there will be murder and possible cannibalism before the virus can get to us)


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> (am storing up as much "recharge" time as i can atm. a month of everyone home and there will be murder and possible cannibalism before the virus can get to us)



No need to stock up on canned food then


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 12, 2020)

two sheds said:


> No need to stock up on canned food then


we've had the discussion many times, kid1 knows that as the vegan she gets the short straw


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2020)

last time I did a big shop , I bought quite a few tins of lidl cheap beans , not to stock pile but for emergencies, I was thinking until this morning , I'm prepared for the end of days.


Then I realized I haven't got a tin opener and the beans dont have a ring pull


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 12, 2020)

A player from our footy club is self-isolating, with 'all the symptoms'.......


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 12, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> last time I did a big shop , I bought quite a few tins of lidl cheap beans , not to stock pile but for emergencies, I was thinking until this morning , I'm prepared for the end of days.
> 
> 
> Then I realized I haven't got a tin opener and the beans dont have a ring pull


The middle aisle at the nearest Aldi is your friend for things like this, pick up some water purification tablets and a zombie killing pickaxe whilst you're there and you are prepared for anything


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2020)

If I *do* get trapped in the house, I might at least start making inroads into my hoard of dry pulses and dahl I acquired largely for sprouting in the first instance ... there's only so many cans of ready-cooked beans I can comfortably carry home from Aldi.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 12, 2020)

Quite surprised by the tory budget, I thought they'd just give the money to the banks again. Can't see me being able to claim anything anyway. Viable business only is going to be the stinger I recon.


----------



## Poot (Mar 12, 2020)

I work in a big company with absolutely no money spent on the IT infrastructure. I just tried to log in at home and it seems the home-working system can't handle the stress already. So if we get isolated, the whole company will struggle. Which is terrifying but also I'll have a relaxing break.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 12, 2020)

Just cancelled our trip to Ireland for me 50th.  Me Ma and Da are too fragile to even risk it.  I’m so gutted cos me Ma has dementia, feel very tearful cos really wanted to see them both.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 12, 2020)

Work just announced more wide-ranging WFH policies - everyone is now encouraged to work from home if they can, in all non-call centre locations, and all non-essential business travel is also banned.

So that's me staying at home now for the foreseeable.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 12, 2020)

Getting increasingly nervy about event cancellations - most of the stuff I do involves markets/events/festivals and if they go I'm fucked. Mind you, so are a huge amount of other self-employed and sole traders who, asfaik, don't have anything much to fall back on government assistance wise.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2020)

Our US tour in May is still technically on, but I've already resigned myself to the fact that it's going to be cancelled. My bigger fear would be to start the tour and then end up stranded in Detroit or whatever.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 12, 2020)

There has been an official briefing on the work from home and it is a go for at least the next 6 to 8 weeks. 
To general amusement the manager who briefed us did it via video link to avoid contact with the (potentially) disease ridden masses


----------



## klang (Mar 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Our US tour in May is still technically on, but I've already resigned myself to the fact that it's going to be cancelled. My bigger fear would be to start the tour and then end up stranded in Detroit or whatever.


We just got a few European dates in late April cancelled. A few others are still on, but we'll see what's gonna happen with them / whether we do them.
We had a baby a couple of months ago and getting stuck somewhere away from him amidst all this madness would drive me insane and would leave his mum seriously struggling. Chances are the tour is off.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Our US tour in May is still technically on, but I've already resigned myself to the fact that it's going to be cancelled. My bigger fear would be to start the tour and then end up stranded in Detroit or whatever.



Is Detroit that bad?


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2020)

8ball said:


> Is Detroit that bad?


I'd love to visit but I don't particularly want to be stuck anywhere thousands of miles from home where I don't know anyone.
Or maybe I'd find myself there and launch Detroit75 and never come back.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 12, 2020)

My regular airline is keeping the punters happy...just got this email

*Your Status and Tier Miles*

To help you maintain your Tier Status, you’ll be gifted monthly bonus Tier Miles from 31 March, with more details to be shared soon. Plus, you’ll earn double Tier Miles on all trips between 1 March – 30 June 2020.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 12, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Then I realized I haven't got a tin opener and the beans dont have a ring pull


Hacksaw, axe, big drill?


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 12, 2020)

My parents are both in their 80's and have just sent out the invites for their diamond wedding anniversary in July. Not sure if it will happen. Dad's also on about booking a holiday abroad later in the year.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 12, 2020)

Well, there goes my weekend.  All of the events I usually go to have been cancelled in the last 24 hrs.

I saw my first people wearing masks in public.  It was three teenagers talking in a group.  I think its going to become more socially acceptable to wear masks.  I wear them in early spring every year and get funny looks.  I'll probably still get funny looks, but it'll at least be for something else.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 12, 2020)

I've become quite good at not touching my face and now rather than try and pull loose hairs from my mouth with my fingers I'm trying to get the hair into my mouth and then swallow it. I'm expecting within a few days to be eating grass and spewing up hairballs.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 12, 2020)

Had a long chat with my 79 year old mum who was obviously shocked to hear that I don't think this is a fuss about nothing unlike her entire peer group. She has trips planned every weekend and loads of group activities and hasn't even considered getting extra food in and pretty much burst out laughing when I told her I was now staying home for the next few weeks. I think the penny had started to drop by the time I hung up but she'd switched from denial to fatalism "well I'd rather go quickly than end up in a home". She was convinced all will have blown over by end of the month. Have a sinking feeling I might never see her again.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 12, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> Had a long chat with my 79 year old mum who was obviously shocked to hear that I don't think this is a fuss about nothing unlike her entire peer group.


As a country we've got so attached to our "Dunkirk spirit" and "Keep calm and carry on" stiff-upper-lip WW2 Britishness, we tend to forget that lots of people actually didn't carry on after WW2, because they were dead.


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> Had a long chat with my 79 year old mum who was obviously shocked to hear that I don't think this is a fuss about nothing unlike her entire peer group. She has trips planned every weekend and loads of group activities and hasn't even considered getting extra food in and pretty much burst out laughing when I told her I was now staying home for the next few weeks. I think the penny had started to drop by the time I hung up but she'd switched from denial to fatalism "well I'd rather go quickly than end up in a home". She was convinced all will have blown over by end of the month. Have a sinking feeling I might never see her again.


my folks are the same, veering from_ it's all overhyped nonsense_ to_ we're all going to die anyway so fuck it_, sometimes within one sentence.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 12, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> Had a long chat with my 79 year old mum who was obviously shocked to hear that I don't think this is a fuss about nothing unlike her entire peer group. She has trips planned every weekend and loads of group activities and hasn't even considered getting extra food in and pretty much burst out laughing when I told her I was now staying home for the next few weeks. I think the penny had started to drop by the time I hung up but she'd switched from denial to fatalism "well I'd rather go quickly than end up in a home". She was convinced all will have blown over by end of the month. Have a sinking feeling I might never see her again.



I've noticed the same attitude in the older people I know.  I think you get used to dealing with things that turn out to be nothing and tend to discount warnings after a while.  There's also a bit of fatalism going on.  I have a coworker in her mid-80's and she said "There's 23 obituaries in the paper every day.  Someday we'll all be one of them."


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2020)

The blitz spirit 

AKA early retirement with a big pay off and pension. Rattling around in a house worth twenty times what they paid for it. With at least two empty rooms and no mortgage?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 12, 2020)

Just cancelled a night we were putting on tomorrow, partly because one of the djs is self isolating and another is worried because he has a compromised immune system. Upset mostly because it was a food bank benefit and looked set to raise about £700


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 12, 2020)

The backs of my hands are really wrinkled and fucked now - particularly my knuckles, which have gone all red. I think I've been overdoing it with the hand washing. When I'm at home I don't need to wash them intensively more than once, when I get in, as opposed to at least ten times a day.

It's counterproductive to wash your hands so often the skin cracks, clearly  that's hardly going to reduce the risk of virus transmission


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 12, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> As a country we've got so attached to our "Dunkirk spirit" and "Keep calm and carry on" stiff-upper-lip WW2 Britishness, we tend to forget that lots of people actually didn't carry on after WW2, because they were dead.


The pathetic obsession with WWII is tragic and pisses me off.  The country needs to grow up and join the 21st century, and stop dwelling in some historical wankfest.


----------



## xenon (Mar 12, 2020)

At work today, the advice came down to suspend our volunteer home visiting service. To suspend face to face volunteer led activities and our meetings with partner organisations. They've beefed up the VPN service if preparation for potentionly us all having to work at home. Quite a few colleagues around the country do anyway a few days a week and I have on occasions, so no bother.

I have travel plans for this weekend, which are still going ahead. However, I'm worried about visiting my dad next weekend. He's not in the best of health, smokes, has dementia and carers visiting. Worried in terms of his care continuing properly. And of course, him becoming ill by inadvertent transportation of the virus into the house.


----------



## prunus (Mar 12, 2020)

<sorry, removed maudlin musings, not appropriate>


----------



## flypanam (Mar 12, 2020)

Nothing major but I was heading out to Serbia to do some cataloguing for a university in April and to a take a basic course in Cyrillic but it seems that the Serbian government has cancelled the trip because of the bug.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 12, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> As a country we've got so attached to our "Dunkirk spirit" and "Keep calm and carry on" stiff-upper-lip WW2 Britishness, we tend to forget that lots of people actually didn't carry on after WW2, because they were dead.


Plus a tendency to gloss over the fact that Dunkirk, despite the cleverness of all the little boats going to the rescue, was basically a retreat and a "get the hell out of here fast!".

Still, don't panic, Mr. Mainwaring".


----------



## circleline (Mar 12, 2020)

We are having what may be described as a 'test run' at work tomorrow.  In the office until 2pm and then all going home, to work from home, although no plans for enforced WFH yet.  Guess it's to test the servers and stuff..


----------



## mr steev (Mar 12, 2020)

We took the hard decision to cancel our Lantern Parade at work today, which we've been working on for the last few months. We've also cancelled some smaller events planned which were to tackle social isolation predominantly for elderly people. We've decided not to do any specific events over easter also and may well close completely for a bit at some point. Over half of our volunteers have suppressed immune systems,  COPD, or heart problems.

A small silver lining is that due to our somewhat unorthodox business model, I will still get paid if we do shut or I have to stay at home  I'm self employed so this is a big relief. I can see some very boring business planning video conference calls though


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2020)

I wonder has anyone here been part of a contact tracing exercise yet? 

I assume they are still ongoing in the UK?


----------



## treelover (Mar 12, 2020)

along with C19, i am increasingly worried that we may see a 1930's global depression, post  GFC, here disabled an sick were crushed, 20 billion taken in benefits and services, and basically no one really came to their aid, (see the welfare campaigning thread), no reason to think it will be different this time, but many are already on their knees, i know people who are welcoming C19


----------



## elbows (Mar 12, 2020)

treelover said:


> along with C19, i am increasingly worried that we may see a 1930's global depression, post  GFC, here disabled an sick were crushed, 20 billion taken in benefits and services, and basically no one really came to their aid, (see the welfare campaigning thread), no reason to think it will be different this time, but many are already on their knees, i know people who are welcoming C19



I can come up with one positive angle for you:

One of the horrors of austerity is that if policy picks people off at a certain rate, the suspicion is that society as a whole will tolerate it and some will turn a blind eye.

Well, if you get a much broader collapse that affects far more people all at the same time, then people might decide to congregate around some new ideas and priorities that demand something in return for peoples sacrifices and burdens. Maybe the time will come that people will collectively demand a new security of wellbeing in their lives.

When 'we are all in this together' was wheeled out post financial crisis, it was a bad joke because it was obvious who was going to have to carry the load and who would be protected against losses. Perhaps when 'we are all in this together' is wheeled out for a pandemic, it may not end up ringing so hollow.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 12, 2020)

Could somebody tell me what happens if I have a contract for some work, which then doesn't go ahead due to the virus. Would I have any rights?


----------



## Thora (Mar 12, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Could somebody tell me what happens if I have a contract for some work, which then doesn't go ahead due to the virus. Would I have any rights?


In which country?  Employed/self-employed?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Well, there goes my weekend.  All of the events I usually go to have been cancelled in the last 24 hrs.


The whole thing has upset the Urbanz weekend thread,  and the What AreYou Having For Your Tea thread


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 12, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> The whole thing has upset the Urbanz weekend thread,  and the What AreYou Having For Your Tea thread



Well, my evening is looking up at least.  Got invited out to dinner.  With any luck I might get to a few swap germs too. 

But, yeah, weekend gonna suck with nothing to do and nowhere to go.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 12, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Could somebody tell me what happens if I have a contract for some work, which then doesn't go ahead due to the virus. Would I have any rights?





Thora said:


> In which country?  Employed/self-employed?


UK, employed by a university.


----------



## Thora (Mar 12, 2020)

miss direct said:


> UK, employed by a university.


I'd guess they would have to pay your notice period if the contract has started?


----------



## miss direct (Mar 12, 2020)

It's for the summer. I haven't actually got the contract in hand YET but it's in process.


----------



## Supine (Mar 12, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I wonder has anyone here been part of a contact tracing exercise yet?
> 
> I assume they are still ongoing in the UK?



Gov just announced they have stopped tracing now they are working on the assumption most people will get it. 

Testing will only be done on hospitalised patients.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 12, 2020)

Supine said:


> Testing will only be done on hospitalised patients.



They've set up a drive-through testing station  here in Wolverhampton. You have to be referred though.









						Coronavirus: Testing begins at Wolverhampton's drive-thru centre
					

Coronavirus testing started at Wolverhampton's drive-thru centre this morning shortly before two more people were diagnosed in the city.




					www.expressandstar.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2020)

mr steev said:


> They've set up a drive-through testing station  here in Wolverhampton. You have to be referred though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And be able to drive no doubt


----------



## mr steev (Mar 12, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> And be able to drive no doubt



There's a tent you can walk to apparently. Not that you'd want to be walking anywhere if you are ill, or that you should be using public transport! I guess the less people possibly infected turning up at the hospital the better though.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 12, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The pathetic obsession with WWII is tragic and pisses me off.  The country needs to grow up and join the 21st century, and stop dwelling in some historical wankfest.


I'd rather that than pillocks running round like headless chickens buying 100 bog rolls just incase.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 13, 2020)

If anyone has flights booked with easyjet they are now offering changes free of charge. Had an email from them. 

This might be because they are making preparations to cancel them and are trying to cut their losses though. As it stands if flights are cancelled you should get your money back from airline anyway.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 13, 2020)

The exhibition I'm supposed to be seeing in Ghent has closed as of this morning. It is my sole reason for being here. It was still open yesterday. I'm really fed up about it but need to get a grip because in the grand scheme of things, I know it is minor. I feel like just packing up and coming home but I can't without wasting/spending a fuck ton more money.

I just hope I can get home on Sunday.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 13, 2020)

I arrive in London on a flight from Canada Sunday morning, I'm beginning to suspect that this may be a somewhat poorly timed visit. Getting the train up to Scotland the next day, assuming they haven't sealed off the capital.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 13, 2020)

I've decided to leave this evening. Everything in Belgium will be closed as of 6pm tonight. Cafes, restaurants, everything. I am genuinely concerned about getting home if I wait until Sunday.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 13, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've decided to leave this evening. Everything in Belgium will be closed as of 6pm tonight. Cafes, restaurants, everything. I am genuinely concerned abour getting home if I wait until Sunday.



I think this is a good idea. We had to do the same back in January when they abruptly closed down the village we were staying in. Just go. It sucks, I know.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 13, 2020)

All classroom/lab teaching at Lancaster University cancelled


----------



## baldrick (Mar 13, 2020)

Getting increasingly pissed off with the rubbish I see being shared on social media - rumours, c&p jobs, shit graphs. I've already had one rant on Facebook, my levels of annoyance are getting critical. I think it's affecting my stress levels more than coronavirus.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 13, 2020)

Fucks sake. People who are in offices sending emails out asking “how long would you be willing to stay on the job”

And my colleagues (idiots) are lining up to say 3 weeks or 4 weeks or any other figure

not how it works in mybookyou don’t just give your breaking point away to bean counters in the office. They are not your friend

tell me why I have to stay. And tell me how much you are rewarding me for staying

fucking business continuity creatures

that is all rant over back some time in August no doubt


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 13, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Fucks sake. People who are in offices sending emails out asking “how long would you be willing to stay on the job”
> 
> And my colleagues (idiots) are lining up to say 3 weeks or 4 weeks or any other figure
> 
> ...



It's horrible that they are even asking. Not enough facepalms in the world for your colleagues telling them either. Ffs


----------



## moomoo (Mar 13, 2020)

There is a security tag on the hand soap in the public loo at work. I’ve actually seen it all now.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 13, 2020)

Luckily I'm on leave for 2 weeks so won't have to hear the work stuff, although it was pretty quiet on the matter, especially with us preparing for the mayoral election in May. Nothings been said beyond the 'wash your hands' advice. Once someone in the town hall gets it everyone will go down because the cleaning practices aren't changing so it'll be passed from desk to desk I imagine.

On the personal side I've got my enforced 50th drink. Might just give me an excuse to cancel.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 13, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> On the personal side I've got my enforced 50th drink. Might just give me an excuse to cancel.



What sort of tosser is forcing that many on you?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2020)

moomoo said:


> There is a security tag on the hand soap in the public loo at work. I’ve actually seen it all now.


I confess I wrote my initials and office number all over my teeny bottle of sanitiser at work - not least because I bought it myself ...


----------



## Dandred (Mar 13, 2020)

Making video lectures and have to log on while classes are scheduled so any students can ask questions. The uni has just given us an app so we can use our phones to log into the system and answer live questions. Which is nice so I can still do what I want through out the day without needing to be sat in front of a computer.

Won't be going into work until April now, still getting paid for my time and overtime for scheduled lessons.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Making video lectures and have to log on while classes are scheduled so any students can ask questions. The uni has just given us an app so we can use our phones to log into the system and answer live questions. Which is nice so I can still do what I want through out the day without needing to be sat in front of a computer.
> 
> Won't be going into work until April now, still getting paid for my time and overtime for scheduled lessons.


Of course Panopto have chosen this week to have problems - perhaps it's partly due to increased usage ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2020)

I was hoping the gvernment would shut the schools but apparently we aren't doing that. Ma has COPD, quite bad, and I clean a school for two hours every night. Now I'm not sure what to do. Keep going in and doing my decontamination when I get home is the path of least resistance but as a famous dentist once asked 'Is it safe?'. The cretins in charge seem to think everyone getting it and see what happens is the way forward


----------



## Supine (Mar 13, 2020)

Just picked up some covid work! From next week I'll be supporting the startup of an anti viral pharma product. Mission is to get three batches released to market within weeks. 

It'll be used in clinical trials for people severely  affected.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 13, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> I was hoping the gvernment would shut the schools but apparently we aren't doing that. Ma has COPD, quite bad, and I clean a school for two hours every night. Now I'm not sure what to do. Keep going in and doing my decontamination when I get home is the path of least resistance but as a famous dentist once asked 'Is it safe?'. The cretins in charge seem to think everyone getting it and see what happens is the way forward


If I was you I would develop a dry cough in the next couple of days - and hope that your seven days quarantine will get you through to the start of school closures.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2020)

My drumming class has been cancelled until further notice. All creative sessions for that particular place have been.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 13, 2020)

Annoying people; woman talking loudly on the phone on the train " I watched Boris yesterday and so yeah I don't think it's that bad really. I think everyone is over doing it"


----------



## ska invita (Mar 13, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> If I was you I would develop a dry cough in the next couple of days - and hope that your seven days quarantine will get you through to the start of school closures.


Yeah never a better time to pull a sickie


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 13, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> On the personal side I've got my enforced 50th drink. Might just give me an excuse to cancel.


I'm starting to worry that this might not even be over by Christmas - got a surprise 50th trip to New York planned over the New Year, fingers crossed that international travel is back to normal-ish by then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 13, 2020)

Our lodger has probably got it and is in self-isolation - I feel awful for her - she's coughing away.  She has been like this for about 10 days now but only yesterday decided to self-isolate after the advice changed.  She did try 111 earlier in the week after she told me she had a temperature but they told her that since she hadn't been to "any of the affected areas" she was probably fine.  She commutes daily around London visiting various schools.  I'm not sure it's really worth her while to self-isolate, to be honest, at this stage.  At work, students are going off sick or self-isolating but we still can't close down.  I've had another difficult conversation with my mum (late 70s - lives alone) who will not stop going to mass and had to be persuaded not to go on a jolly to central London.  "But my friend "Pam" who only has 25% of her left ventricle is just carrying on as normal?! - anyway I'm sure I had it around Christmas - my bones were very achey".   I just don't want to get a call in a couple of weeks' time to say she's ill and can't get treatment - she's pretty healthy but I don't want that for my mum - like everyone else.   Kids' school sent a very informative letter this morning outlining their plans.  My in-laws are super vulnerable - but I'm leaving that particular problem to gaijinboy.  Doctor's surgery has closed down - phonecalls only.  I'd better call my Dad next and then my Aunt.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 13, 2020)

Best get a few packs of paracetamol and ibuprofen in, hard time seeing any in a couple of shops this lunchtime.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 13, 2020)

All my upcoming bits of work have been cancelled now, since schools/unis/language schools are shut for a minimum of two weeks. Hoping one of the publishing companies will be proactive and get on with online training sessions.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 13, 2020)

Got friends thinking of pulling out of going to a (small) gig now. I still don't know if it's ott or if we should basically all be doing social distancing whether the government thinks we should or not. Are others stopping going out to crowded places?


----------



## LDC (Mar 13, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> Got friends thinking of pulling out of going to a (small) gig now. I still don't know if it's ott or if we should basically all be doing social distancing whether the government thinks we should or not. Are others stopping going out to crowded places?



Yes, starting some level of low level social distancing now. No travel outside the city except for work. Did last trip into city centre yesterday. Cancelled social engagements and meetings and 2 short UK holidays. Still going out to the shops and gym though.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yes, starting some level of social distancing now. No travel outside the city except for work. Did last trip into city centre yesterday. Cancelled social engagements and meeting,s and 2 short UK holidays. Still going out to the shops and gym though.


Interesting. I've just started a new thread on this btw.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 13, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> Got friends thinking of pulling out of going to a (small) gig now. I still don't know if it's ott or if we should basically all be doing social distancing whether the government thinks we should or not. Are others stopping going out to crowded places?



Yeah since the beginning of the week.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

My gf has just had her May flight to NYC cancelled by British Airways, so that makes my NY tour around the same time eve more unlikely. 

I suspect my DJ gig tomorrow will be my last for some time too. 

My birthday is at the beginning of April so I suspect it's going to be a bit of a downbeat affair, if this is still raging.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 13, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've decided to leave this evening. Everything in Belgium will be closed as of 6pm tonight. Cafes, restaurants, everything. I am genuinely concerned about getting home if I wait until Sunday.


Tintin Quarantino


----------



## elbows (Mar 13, 2020)

Its mothers day in 9 days, bad timing


----------



## zora (Mar 13, 2020)

I just chucked a leftover bit of pasta in the bin that I had cooked last weekend and intended to eat, but then other meals happened. I would have cherished it more had I known then that these were going to be the last spaghetti I'd see this side of 2021!


----------



## gosub (Mar 13, 2020)

Been caring for my elderly parents last couple of years since Mum was diagnosed stage 4 lung cancer, and won't lie its been hell for a variety of reasons. Doctors apologised at time for missing it but the impression my Mum had at most 6 months then.  When my brother's wife got pregnant last summer knew my Mum would still be around til March just coz. 

My mum has been getting more and more neurotic over the last month (understandably so) about corona. C section booked for Monday. Then today village doctors surgery just  closed for a deep clean..... This fucking sucks cant get alcohol based cleaner anywhere, she's still potentially allowed two doses of radio


----------



## Cloo (Mar 13, 2020)

Shit.

The more I think of it, the more I think we're going to have to put off daughter's bat mitzvah. It's 16 weeks away today (mid June), we're expecting about 150 people. Even if peak is past by then as seems to be expected, there's no way it'll be business as usual; people won't be comfortable going to big gatherings, venue could go bust from lack of trade, all sorts of things that might not be right. We'd be totally guessing until a few weeks before how much we'd have to give up on and it's hard to put the energy in when it's looking so unlikely. It would have to be put back to same time next year, as all the prep for the ceremony is tied to a particular week. We do know that week next year is 'free' in terms of bar/bat mitzvah in the service we go to (they run 2 or 3 services each week), but synagogue has said getting it is not a guarantee, as obviously other people are also going to reschedule.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 13, 2020)

Cloo said:


> It's 16 weeks away today (mid June), we're expecting about 150 people. Even if peak is past by then as seems to be expected...


The official line is that it will peak in 13-16 weeks, so certainly not over by mid-June.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 13, 2020)

Manchester and London marathons postponed till the autumn. I was going to run Manchester, I don't know if I'll be able to do a rescheduled date.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 13, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The official line is that it will peak in 13-16 weeks, so certainly not over by mid-June.


Sorry, I think that's what I meant - I may be past the peak, but not very far past it at all.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 13, 2020)

Just a bit of info for people with flights booked. Ryanair and easyjet offering free flight changes. Sorry about the sun link was the only one I could find. I recently received the info in an email.

Edit to add: This is obviously just a preamble to the mass cancellations there expecting so if you can hang on hang on because you'll be due a full refund then. 








						Ryanair, easyJet and BA waive flight change fees due to coronavirus
					

RYANAIR, easyJet and British Airways are waiving all change fees for flights due to coronavirus. The airlines are removing the cost for passengers who are uncertain about their future holiday plans…



					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> My gf has just had her May flight to NYC cancelled by British Airways, so that makes my NY tour around the same time eve more unlikely.
> 
> I suspect my DJ gig tomorrow will be my last for some time too.
> 
> My birthday is at the beginning of April so I suspect it's going to be a bit of a downbeat affair, if this is still raging.


Shame but small sacrifices for the common good surely?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Shame but small sacrifices for the common good surely?


This is a personal thread where we're allowed to whine and moan without having to take on board the (obvious) bigger picture. So I'm more than allowed to moan about losing an amazing tour I'd been looking forward to for a year, losing one of my main sources of income and having the prospect of a really shitty birthday.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 13, 2020)

Aye, it may be the right thing, but it’s still shit.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 13, 2020)

I just found out Denmark is closing it's borders from tomorrow. 

My girlfriend is Swedish and lives there. We can't meet for a month now.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> This is a personal thread where we're allowed to whine and moan without having to take on board the (obvious) bigger picture. So I'm more than allowed to moan about losing an amazing tour I'd been looking forward to for a year, losing one of my main sources of income and having the prospect of a really shitty birthday.


Sorry I have just written off four events and a year's income at least. Cancelled the cheap holiday I had planned, written off Glastonbury and have very difficult financial issues to face in the near future. 

So sorry to intrude on a personal thread  hope I am '*more than allowed to moan*' while appreciating there is a much bigger picture that eclipses my issues.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 13, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The official line is that it will peak in 13-16 weeks, so certainly not over by mid-June.


I've been told to work from home for the forseeable future, my contract is up at the end of June so I might not end up going in again until it's time to give them their laptop back, I wonder if they will forget I've got it.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 13, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I just found out Denmark is closing it's borders from tomorrow.
> 
> My girlfriend is Swedish and lives there. We can't meet for a month now.



It's a 2 and a half week lockdown.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 13, 2020)

Really need another couple of months for this because I have fuck all ready to harvest and we just came back from holiday so I've got to hope there's food at the shops because we have fuck all in.

Also my freezers fucked and needs replacing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 13, 2020)

I've now lost about £2k of income over the next 6 weeks, right fucker when my rent is £1k a month.


----------



## LDC (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm afraid anyone that thinks these 2 week or 1 month lock-downs (or whatever) is the length they'll actually be needs to brace themselves for them being extended for _much_ longer if this thing goes the way it's looking.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2020)

Nate is having shifts cancelled left right and centre, I haven't got any work (he is zero hours agency work, I am self-employed), missed mortgage payment, this is horrendous.  And we have the shittiest toilet paper, Morrisons looked suitably apocalyptic and they were rationing supplies of the crap stuff they had left.  BTW I was not stockpiling, just we were out and I do not particularly want to be wiping my arse on The Metro (it is a bit rough)


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 13, 2020)

Just got this from my hash man:



> Si. Aaron will be with you at half passed [sic]. Please do not get in car due to corona. He will pass you off through the drivers window.



Good to see that Camden's drug dealers are taking this seriously


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm afraid anyone that thinks these 2 week or 1 month lock-downs (or whatever) is the length they'll actually be needs to brace themselves for them being extended for _much_ longer if this thing goes the way it's looking.


Two months minimum


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2020)

Also editor 

Ignore my terse response. Hope you understand that a lot of us are in the shit at the moment. Was just trying to put it all in perspective given the situation.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Two months minimum



They are expecting the peak in 3+ months, if we locked down now, you are looking at 5-6+ months.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 13, 2020)

Statsministeren: Danmarks grænser lukker fra klokken 12 i morgen
					

For at forhindre udbredelse af smitte med coronavirus lukker de danske grænser.




					www.dr.dk
				




planetgeli it says in that article one month.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm afraid anyone that thinks these 2 week or 1 month lock-downs (or whatever) is the length they'll actually be needs to brace themselves for them being extended for _much_ longer if this thing goes the way it's looking.



Lockdown is being touted as a way of delaying the worst consequences, giving healthcare systems time to better prepare. Though they may be enforced more than once, I don't think capital is prepared to lose money in big blocks indefinitely. There will be 'let it run' phases. Y'know, like the UK is doing now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 13, 2020)

Liz (mid-seventies) across the road had a parcel for me. We had a little chat and I gave her my latest phone number in case she needs a fat idiot at 30 seconds notice. Her view was "I've had a good life, but you look after yourself and them bains of yours", and "Whatever happens, happens".

She'd wrapped the parcel in cling film "Cos it looks like it came from China"


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 13, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> especially with us preparing for the mayoral election in May.



Well even if I do have to go to work in 2 weeks there's gonna be fuck all to do now.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm starting to get tech calls about being able to work from home computers.  Most of the Universities we serve seem to be moving to online only classes.  I don't know what that will do to their book printing schedules.  It looks like we lost a major job we expect each year due to the cancellation of an event.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 13, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Just got this from my hash man:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that Camden's drug dealers are taking this seriously


Always good to see quality customer service


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 13, 2020)

Epona said:


> Nate is having shifts cancelled left right and centre, I haven't got any work (he is zero hours agency work, I am self-employed), missed mortgage payment, this is horrendous.  And we have the shittiest toilet paper, Morrisons looked suitably apocalyptic and they were rationing supplies of the crap stuff they had left.  BTW I was not stockpiling, just we were out and I do not particularly want to be wiping my arse on The Metro (it is a bit rough)


((epona))


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Sorry I have just written off four events and a year's income at least. Cancelled the cheap holiday I had planned, written off Glastonbury and have very difficult financial issues to face in the near future.
> 
> So sorry to intrude on a personal thread  hope I am '*more than allowed to moan*' while appreciating there is a much bigger picture that eclipses my issues.


I'm pretty sure everyone, just about everywhere, is fully aware of the gravity of the situation and is equally aware there are worse things happening to other people elsewhere. We have something like 8,000 posts in this forum where people are dealing with all aspects of this terrible virus.

However, the title of this thread makes it clear that this is somewhere where people can express the _personal problems _being created by the crisis, and there really is no need at all for you to keep reminding everyone that there is a "much bigger picture that eclipses their issues" *because they already know. *


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 13, 2020)

Holy fuck am I glad I went full time just under a year ago. My industry is collapsing and freelancers are in free fall. A lot of my friends are in deep, deep shit


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Holy fuck am I glad I went full time just under a year ago. My industry is collapsing and freelancers are in free fall. A lot of my friends are in deep, deep shit


There's going to be a domino effect for venues, bars, bands, DJs, sound engineers, drivers, merch makers, lighting engineers, caterers, bar staff, PR companies, magazines etc that's going to rip an almighty fucking hole in the music/entertainment business. Almost everyone is freelance/part time and that work is draining away fast and won't be back for a long time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> There's going to be a domino effect for venues, bars, bands, DJs, sound engineers, drivers, merch makers, lighting engineers, caterers, bar staff, PR companies, magazines etc that's going to rip an almighty fucking hole in the music/entertainment business. Almost everyone is freelance/part time and that work is draining away fast and won;t be back for a long time.


Yeah, it's terrifying.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> There's going to be a domino effect for venues, bars, bands, DJs, sound engineers, drivers, merch makers, lighting engineers, caterers, bar staff, PR companies, magazines etc that's going to rip an almighty fucking hole in the music/entertainment business. Almost everyone is freelance/part time and that work is draining away fast and won;t be back for a long time.



Yeah, as I posted above we're already feeling it - Nate works in hospitality/catering/music venues and we're already up shit creek because places simply aren't opening for an evening with low attendance - and it is going to get worse before it gets better.  We'll probably have lost our home by then.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 13, 2020)

I am sure it has been mentioned but the travel industry is going to be very affected, demand must have fallen into a hole. Travel agents, hotels, etc and airlines, I can see a lot folding with the loss of all jobs.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2020)

As London is kept going by people on zero hours contracts, so called "self employed" and those under the immigration radar who do cleaning I am trying to not get worried. These are the people I work with.

The rich in London will be ok.

Was chatting to someone in the City who says in financial sector they are looking at making money out of this. Buying shares cheap and waiting for it to all end and selling high.

One thing about this country is that we aren't all in this together.

As previous posts indicate this country works on basis of precariuos jobs.

Except for a minority who still work in public sector.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, it's terrifying.


I'm going to lose most, if not all, of the jobs that provide me with a monthly income soon. 

I hope those with jobs and a bit of spare cash keep donating to urban otherwise this place will go too.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 13, 2020)

Bit of good news? (For me). Hotel booked in Copenhagen for April 4th, lots of money, non-refundable, non-changeable. Denmark on lockdown until April 13th, borders closed to non-essential travel.

Wrote to the hotel, basically a begging letter. Reply within 30 mins saying no problem, book  later date as its us that's closed the borders. Very nice of them. And saves me £400. Phew.


----------



## Thora (Mar 13, 2020)

Toddler is ill, feeling concerned about how much money I'm going to lose (self-employed) and worried about my parents getting it


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 13, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I am sure it has been mentioned but the travel industry is going to be very affected, demand must have fallen into a hole. Travel agents, hotels, etc and airlines, I can see a lot folding with the loss of all jobs.


British Airways already announced that downturn equals redundancies.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Always good to see quality customer service


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 14, 2020)

My husband's uncle is in intensive care with it. They advised his children to visit him this morning.  His wife is in self isolation and not allowed to see anyone. I've had a cry and called my parents again.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 14, 2020)

Lots of local facebook groups are being set up to co ordinate deliveries of essentials. 
I just searched and got an unpleasant image. 
A local being led into an ambulance by haz chem clad paramedic worker. This is in my road and this is the local GP surgery which has 10 doctors, a practice dispensing nurse and three receptionists. 

The surgery is shut now with telephone conversation consultation only. Rumours abound that all the surgery staff are self isolating. 

Most of the GP's there are Sri Lankan and they serve a massive slice of that community with patients often having little English.


----------



## treelover (Mar 14, 2020)

juts lost one of my main carers, young student, mum wants her back in south africa, and Uni has stopped all lectures, so she is going.

it is very very difficult to get carers. All the failures of the last decades are going to be exposed.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 14, 2020)

The latest round of bad news for the project about restrictions going home and extended time on the job has leaked down and is leading to angrymanagement taking it out on the people below them 
I’ve had to time out the senior management and explain how shit they are behaving to their people 

not pretty, human and not unexpected behaviour but not pleasant.

onwards and upwards


----------



## keybored (Mar 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Just got this from my hash man:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that Camden's drug dealers are taking this seriously



Can't make sense of that. 

He will _what_ you off through the drivers window?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 14, 2020)

keybored said:


> Can't make sense of that.
> 
> He will _what_ you off through the drivers window?


Dunno. I think he meant ‘pass you it through the window’.


----------



## A380 (Mar 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Just got this from my hash man:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that Camden's drug dealers are taking this seriously



Makes you proud to be British.


----------



## keybored (Mar 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Dunno. I think he meant ‘pass you it through the window’.


Well that's a relief.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 14, 2020)

editor said:


> I hope those with jobs and a bit of spare cash keep donating to urban otherwise this place will go too.


When you get to that point, post a big public thread about it, we'll keep you going.


----------



## Sue (Mar 14, 2020)

Some friends just popped by to check I was okay as I hadn't answered their message. Forgot to charge my phone last night.  

I have lovely friends.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 14, 2020)

All this additional hand washing is playing havoc with my skin.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

I was talking to one of the bar staff in my local. Her nan is in Poland and expected to die very soon and she was heartbroken that she won't be able to get back to see her for the last time.  And then I chatted to the DJ and we both mulled over our various cancelled gigs/tours/plummeting income. But at least we were alive and well  and with a pint in our hands. 

This is going to get a whole lot worse before it gets better.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 14, 2020)

New regulations at work regarding parcel/packet delivery; basically no physical contact with customers. It came into force this morning and was a bit weird but people seemed to take it ok. 

Cheers - Louis (the postman) MacNeice


----------



## treelover (Mar 14, 2020)

this is doing the rounds on chronic illness sites, its very very angry and possibly unhelpful, but it does register how many People with M.E, , etc feel abandoned​


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 14, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> New regulations at work regarding parcel/packet delivery; basically no physical contact with customers. It came into force this morning and was a bit weird but people seemed to take it ok.
> 
> Cheers - Louis (the postman) MacNeice



DHL bloke came to our earlier, still had the sign with finger machine. Obviously I did and then washed my hands straight away but it must be a bit shit for him


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 14, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> DHL bloke came to our earlier, still had the sign with finger machine. Obviously I did and then washed my hands straight away but it must be a bit shit for him



Spoke to an Amazon guy today who was in the same situation as us i.e. no physical contact; he seemed happy about it as he thought it made his job easier.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 14, 2020)

treelover said:


> View attachment 201709
> 
> 
> 
> this is doing the rounds on chronic illness sites, its very very angry and possibly unhelpful, but it does register how many People with M.E, , etc feel abandoned​


But perhaps this will have long term positive consequences - normalising working at home, a wider appreciation of what isolation means etc.


----------



## keybored (Mar 14, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> New regulations at work regarding parcel/packet delivery; basically no physical contact with customers. It came into force this morning and was a bit weird but people seemed to take it ok.
> 
> Cheers - Louis (the postman) MacNeice


How does this work for eg. Signed For services? Will Royal Mail stop offering them for now or will people just not be asked to sign?


----------



## treelover (Mar 14, 2020)

I think you are right, the one day old mutual aid group here is moving fast.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 14, 2020)

Had an e-mail from the milkman saying that they deliver at 7 a.m. so not many people around, they sanitize hands between each delivery, and please keep a distance from them if you see them. All sounds good to me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 14, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> When you get to that point, post a big public thread about it, we'll keep you going.


Yes, definitely happy to help keep the site up and running.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 14, 2020)

Frau Bahn has convinced herself that she has the virus, sore throat and she coughs when I remind her she hasn’t coughed in hours. As a result she has self isolated in bed all day so far. The lazy fucker.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 14, 2020)

keybored said:


> How does this work for eg. Signed For services? Will Royal Mail stop offering them for now or will people just not be asked to sign?



Signed for and Special Delivery still available; we record the customer's name and (given that they accept the package) enter CV19 in the signature box of the PDA (that's the hand held scanner).

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 14, 2020)

Tentatively asked if one of me or Mrs SI suspects we have The Bug whether we'd self isolate in The Girl's room. She said no, if one of us has it we'll all already have it so there's no point. Hmmmm


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 14, 2020)

Can see me running around for three people while ill myself


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The backs of my hands are really wrinkled and fucked now - particularly my knuckles, which have gone all red. I think I've been overdoing it with the hand washing. When I'm at home I don't need to wash them intensively more than once, when I get in, as opposed to at least ten times a day.
> 
> It's counterproductive to wash your hands so often the skin cracks, clearly  that's hardly going to reduce the risk of virus transmission



Or you could wear those thin rubber gloves at work?  We were offered them today but most drivers declined as they’d get in the way of the job and probably be uncomfortable and sweaty after a while.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 14, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Or you could wear those thin rubber gloves at work?  We were offered them today but most drivers declined as they’d get in the way of the job and probably be uncomfortable and sweaty after a while.


I'm not at work at the moment (waiting on starting a new job) which is perhaps the problem, it's too easy to wash your hands a lot at home. At a real job I wouldn't be touching more than my own keyboard very often anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 14, 2020)

working silly bloody hours - got too much on the go at the moment already, and now planning for possible coronavirus related situations as well

voluntary organisation's easter weekend event has been cancelled today by the committee.  in some ways, this is better than leaving the decision until after i'd done any more work on it.

and the BBC are taking the piss putting mrs fucking brown's boys on instead of match of the day


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 14, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Spoke to an Amazon guy today who was in the same situation as us i.e. no physical contact; he seemed happy about it as he thought it made his job easier.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



At work this week a driver was given a job to pick up from a business and deliver to a private address. What no one told him was that the person at the private address was self isolating.

He rang the doorbell. Only knew that  the peson was self isolating when she said the lift was not working and she would not come down as she was ill.

He was understandably furious no one had told him this when he was given the job.

if the lift had been working he might have knocked directly on her door.

Its a sign of how this country works that the poor sod who delivers stuff is the last to be told of potential health hazard.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 14, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> DHL bloke came to our earlier, still had the sign with finger machine. Obviously I did and then washed my hands straight away but it must be a bit shit for him



Last week Ive been saying to people just give me your name and I will sign for it.

Im not waiting for management to say its ok. Nor am I telling them Im doing this. 

Signatures on the machines never look right anyway.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 14, 2020)

We're going to be kind of fucked of one of us is told to self isolate because we're in a tiny flat, shit.

So far wife's been affected most by this, she's a lab worker at a hospital and seen someone in the full kit isolating a ward, worst of all her classes at weekends and therapists appointments are getting moved online for a month.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 15, 2020)

My 70 year old mum who lives alone is refusing to behave any differently and is all "this is ridiculous, it's no worse than flu, I believe in fate, when your time's up it's up" etc

She said she went to hug her friend goodbye after their weekly meetup yesterday, but her friend (who has underlying conditions)  sees things differently and angrily pushed her away and they had a bit of a shouting match.


----------



## maomao (Mar 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Last week Ive been saying to people just give me your name and I will sign for it.
> 
> Im not waiting for management to say its ok. Nor am I telling them Im doing this.
> 
> Signatures on the machines never look right anyway.


When I was a courier I was always under strict instructions to get a legible name rather than a signature. Wouldn't be paid for a parcel if we got asked for a name of the person who we handed it too and all we could say was scribble.

A couple of days ago my postman handed me a signed for special delivery in the street without asking for a signature because he recognised me and I'd been out. It was my coronavirus weed stock so bit embarassing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2020)

Last week I had at least one courier do my squiggle for me - much more legible than mine too


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> My 70 year old mum who lives alone is refusing to behave any differently and is all "this is ridiculous, it's no worse than flu, I believe in fate, when your time's up it's up" etc
> 
> She said she went to hug her friend goodbye after their weekly meetup yesterday, but her friend (who has underlying conditions)  sees things differently and angrily pushed her away and they had a bit of a shouting match.



My mum was the same until I called her to let her know that my husband's uncle is in intensive care in hospital with it.  He's a similar age.  I think I've just about managed to persuade her to not go to church.  She told me that many of her friends think it's all a big fuss about nothing (including one who is very seriously at risk) and are carrying on as normal.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Can see me running around for three people while ill myself



I'm shit at staying put and resting when ill. Got to keep that lymphatic system working, even if moving about feels like swimming through lead. In a situation where all four of us in my house were ill I can see myself being on constant soup making and distribution duty.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 15, 2020)

I've just had a conversation with my mother where she steadfastly refused to curtail her social life and will be going out as usual thank you very much  

She's 85 and other than being practically blind she's fit and well and is a bloody stubborn old git😠


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 15, 2020)

My mother asked me yesterday to get her some toilet rolls, as Tesco was sold out on Friday, when my brother did her shopping, I checked her cupboard, she's got 40 rolls left from before this all started.  

She also wanted face masks to wear when her carers are there, I pointed out a flaw it that plan - she would need to take them off to eat & drink what they give she.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm intrigued to know how much work the various levels of the college organisation think my students are likely to do given a lock/shutdown. Training over next two days to enable us to work from home. Reckon all I'm realistically going to be able to do is plan personal development sessions and monitor emails in case any student works out how to log onto their college account and wants something.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Signatures on the machines never look right anyway.



You are not wrong; indeed many people don't even bother with an actual signature, just a squiggle.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Jet2 flights to Spain and Canary Islands cancelled over coronavirus - live
					

Other flights appear to remain on course for the country




					www.dailypost.co.uk
				




Doesn’t look like we’re going to be going on holiday next month in Canary Islands, tho Hayes Travel who we booked thru have said that technically our holiday is still going ahead as the flight cancellations are only for 2 weeks and we are planned to fly a week after.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Jet2 flights to Spain and Canary Islands cancelled over coronavirus - live
> 
> 
> Other flights appear to remain on course for the country
> ...



I hope the worst happens.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 15, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I'm intrigued to know how much work the various levels of the college organisation think my students are likely to do given a lock/shutdown. Training over next two days to enable us to work from home. Reckon all I'm realistically going to be able to do is plan personal development sessions and monitor emails in case any student works out how to log onto their college account and wants something.


Somewhat surreally, my local University is just starting to deploy the "MyAttendance" app !


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> I hope the worst happens.


Give it a rest ffs, you boring twat.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Give it a rest ffs, you boring twat.



You give it a rest you right wing idiot.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 15, 2020)

Stop this right now or you'll all be in the hall with me at playtime.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m sure Spymaster won’t let it go. After all they have been carrying on a vendetta far longer all across the boards.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 15, 2020)

My auld dears are stranded in Tenerife 

this is wins all round, they extend their holiday somewhere hot and relatively sparcely populated  and it frees up a house my sister can decant herself and herkids to if her husbands becomes the “nowts gonna happen, sun reading ignorant douche nozzle”
He played hockey yesterday then went on a pub crawl and finished with a curry night then home .......his step daughter has dreadful reactive asthma which during the winter puts her in hospital two or three times with crashing O2 sats

how do smart Women end up with such fuck wits


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> I’m sure Spymaster won’t let it go. After all they have been carrying on a vendetta far longer all across the boards.


Oh shut up you knobcheese. I've only noticed you exist recently since you've been chasing that poster around the boards.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Oh shut up you knobcheese. I've only noticed you exist recently since you've been chasing that poster around the boards.



Go fuck yourself you cunt. I’ve only noticed you through your attention seeking spats.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Go fuck yourself you cunt. I’ve only noticed you through your attention seeking spats.


Looks like mummy gave you too much milkshake this morning. You need to calm down, potty mouth.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Go fuck yourself you cunt. I’ve only noticed you through your attention seeking spats.


Looks like mummy gave you too much milkshake this morning. You need to calm down, potty mouth.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 15, 2020)

Get a room (or, you know, some self control?) you two.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2020)

Two for one. Looks like the board gods agree with me.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 15, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> I hope the worst happens.



Whatever you think of Marty1, that's bang out of order.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 15, 2020)

Stop fighting, children. 

My dad just cancelled his trip to Turkey, it’s a shame because I was looking forward to seeing him, but wouldn’t have been good to have got stuck or have to deal with the utterly hopeless health services here.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 15, 2020)

big trip planned for june with LH flight and stuff. I think we have to look at alternates. accomodation is mostly cancelable, so not worried about that


----------



## miss direct (Mar 15, 2020)

Ooh, I've been offered a job (I REALLY need a job as everything cancelled), but it's unsure that I'll be able to get there to start, or if the project will even go ahead. So am not celebrating too much. Nice to get an offer email instead of another rejection though!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 15, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Ooh, I've been offered a job (I REALLY need a job as everything cancelled), but it's unsure that I'll be able to get there to start, or if the project will even go ahead. So am not celebrating too much. Nice to get an offer email instead of another rejection though!


Accept it, sign the contract online, sit back and work from home for the next 6 months.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 15, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Accept it, sign the contract online, sit back and work from home for the next 6 months.


That would be great, but I'm fairly sure they won't deal with the contract until things are a bit more certain (also, the job is only for 2.5 months) Perhaps they have a fabulous plan of making it possible to do it all online?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 15, 2020)

Our last few weeks of choir have been cancelled. We will be sent online tutorials by the choir leader


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2020)

miss direct said:


> My dad just cancelled his trip to Turkey, it’s a shame because I was looking forward to seeing him, but wouldn’t have been good to have got stuck or have to deal with the utterly hopeless health services here.



We have a long planned Easter holiday in Istanbul. I am half hoping that the government warns against travel there as that would at least mean I can get the money back for the prepaid hotel.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 15, 2020)

Holiday booked in the UK for the first week of Easter holidays - chinned it off, doubt we'll get the money back but it's just sunk costs. 

Wouldn't be surprised if my leave was cancelled anyway, and being at home is no problem for the kids....

Mrs K's mum will probably come to live with us - it may sound counter intuitive, but she needs support, and one lot of shopping is better than two.

It's a compromise, but so is everything in the real world..


----------



## miss direct (Mar 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> We have a long planned Easter holiday in Istanbul. I am half hoping that the government warns against travel there as that would at least mean I can get the money back for the prepaid hotel.


I would imagine it's far more likely that Turkey would suspend flights to and from the UK, rather than the UK government issuing a warning.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 15, 2020)

mum-tat (she's 80+) is interpreting the latest as "people over 70 will not be allowed out of the house for 4 months"

she is in a better position than many her sort of age - if i remember right she had a home computer and interweb access before i did, so she does a lot of her grocery shopping online

not really sure my flat is big enough for her to come here (if that would be allowed), and then she'd be 50 miles away from her regular doctors and so on.  

i'm inclined to think they mean that people over 70 will be asked to limit going out to essential food type shopping, which isn't going to be that much of a change for her, but would help if government could put clear information out rather than a load of third hand cobblers...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 15, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm inclined to think they mean that people over 70 will be asked to limit going out to essential food type shopping


I think it basically means "behave as if you have the virus" - so don't see anyone else, don't go anywhere public/shared, that sort of thing. They can still go out for a walk, walk the dog or whatever, but shopping or socialising should be avoided. Basically any old people without a social support network are fucked.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 15, 2020)

Having cancelled our planned anniversary trip (stately home visit, hotel and restaurant) next weekend, we've instead decided to re-book a glamping-style caravan in a field instead. Won't involve any social contact with strangers, but means we still get a nice night to ourselves.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> We have a long planned Easter holiday in Istanbul. I am half hoping that the government warns against travel there as that would at least mean I can get the money back for the prepaid hotel.


Good luck with that. So many people are going to lose so much over this. It sucks.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2020)

I suspect our UK gigs will probably also be cancelled soon.

I really feel sorry for the venues and their staff. How the fuck will they be able to keep on going with no money coming in?

Here's a bit more about how it's impacting bands 8 Touring Bands Explain How Coronavirus Is Devastating Their Careers


----------



## maomao (Mar 15, 2020)

Phoned the gymn to cancel and they said I have to go to the bloody gym by the eighteenth to do that for this month so I just phoned the bank and cancelled the direct debit instead. Will use part of saved money to resubscribe to Netflix. Not going well for diet and fitness.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> mum-tat (she's 80+) is interpreting the latest as "people over 70 will not be allowed out of the house for 4 months"
> 
> she is in a better position than many her sort of age - if i remember right she had a home computer and interweb access before i did, so she does a lot of her grocery shopping online
> 
> ...


BBC News - Coronavirus: Isolation for over-70s 'within weeks'








						Coronavirus: Isolation for over-70s 'within weeks'
					

As the UK death toll hits 35, officials say some people will be asked to stay home for "a very long time".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




How many over '70s can't get out. How many need help with personal care.
i was told last night that we are not visiting someone who has just been told to self isolate for 7 days


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2020)

maomao said:


> Phoned the gymn to cancel and they said I have to go to the bloody gym by the eighteenth to do that for this month so I just phoned the bank and cancelled the direct debit instead. Will use part of saved money to resubscribe to Netflix. Not going well for diet and fitness.



Confirm to the gym in writing/e-mail though.


----------



## maomao (Mar 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Confirm to the gym in writing/e-mail though.


Will phone ad tell them tomorrow.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2020)

But in writing so they can't deny it is best.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2020)

editor said:


> I really feel sorry for the venues and their staff. How the fuck will they be able to keep on going with no money coming in?



Yup, by the time this blows over I'm sure more than a few irreplaceable venues will be student flats or Tesco metros 

You can't open new venues round here either because the one family of sketchy gangster cunts that runs all the major venues owns the city council and sits on its licensing board.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 15, 2020)

Epona said:


> Yeah, as I posted above we're already feeling it..



Hi Epona, please talk you your mortgage provider before they talk to you. I know that the govt have asked the providers to go easy, so just ring them up and explain your situation - all of it.

Talking to them now will get a better result than trying to talk to them in 4 months.


----------



## andysays (Mar 15, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Go fuck yourself you cunt. I’ve only noticed you through your attention seeking spats.


Self isolation for 3 days


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm going to have real fun writing 3,000 words of gig and club listings for April:
Monday: nothing on
Tuesday: stay in
Weds: Watch TV


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2020)

After years working for myself, I got a permanent job last year so I should hopefully still get paid, even if I can't work. I really feel for those who are self-employed and on zero hours contracts though. And people working in  restaurants/bars/cinemas etc as can see a lot of people losing their jobs.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 15, 2020)

OH has a corona cupboard that I'm not supposed to touch, just raided it for chocolate which I split with daughter, her first ever exposure to a double decker. Clearly bad parenting but her face while eating it. Just got to hope she doesn't grass me up now


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Hi Epona, please talk you your mortgage provider before they talk to you. I know that the govt have asked the providers to go easy, so just ring them up and explain your situation - all of it.
> 
> Talking to them now will get a better result than trying to talk to them in 4 months.


I intend to talk to them tomorrow, I'll see what the news brings in the morning and then phone them in the afternoon, hopefully they'll be lenient on us and give us a break or some time to catch up over the rest of the year or something!


----------



## [62] (Mar 15, 2020)

On the downside, Fly Pan Am gig that I'd been looking forward to for months cancelled, trip to Germany next month will probably go the same way, no football, no cycling on the telly etc. 

There are a few older and vulnerable people I know to be concerned for, but in some ways relieved that I don't have to worry about my mum anymore.

On the plus side, our house is going to be immaculate in a few months time. Already done about four jobs we've been putting off for months. Went for a walk this morning and off on my bike in minute. There's bugger all else to do but potter around the house and go out for solo exercise!


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 15, 2020)

hash tag said:


> BBC News - Coronavirus: Isolation for over-70s 'within weeks'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, my mum has just turned 70 and my dads 73 - both fit as fiddles, not sure if they will be containable unless police keep bringing them back home if caught absconding, lol.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 15, 2020)

Well...I've managed to get the (self-isolating) aged P's a Morrisons's delivery slot in 10 days time; phew.

But....the lingering doubt/fear in the back of my mind is:
a) will capital be able to delivery by then?
b) if they can't, will I be able to do any better...in my mind I keep seeing OB roadblocks at the M25   

Apols...having a bit of a black moment.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 15, 2020)

Fucking pubs shutting...oh fuck.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 15, 2020)

Someone my mum's boyfriend saw last week has died of this thing. He was 70 but in perfect health and still working. My mum's boyfriend lives in Italy and now doesn't know if she'll see him again.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 15, 2020)

My grandma is 94 and we can't go and visit her and wouldn't fucking want to anyway.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 15, 2020)

May have to just do regular video chats with my mum for the foreseeable


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 15, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> All this additional hand washing is playing havoc with my skin.



Make sure you use a moisturiser on your hands mate. Tell everyone to do the same too. If your skin starts getting broken on your hands it's not good because the virus just gets in through your skin. If your skin starts to get sore or broken you should wear some kind of surgical type glove if you can.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm currently waiting on a start date for a new job. Not sure if it will even happen now


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 15, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Tentatively asked if one of me or Mrs SI suspects we have The Bug whether we'd self isolate in The Girl's room. She said no, if one of us has it we'll all already have it so there's no point. Hmmmm



True to a point but there is viral load to consider as well. A lot of the self isolation methods within the home are aimed at that rather than just not catching it.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 15, 2020)

Glastonwick Festival has been cancelled - doubtless others will follow.  

Something Else isn't till late September - hopefully that will go ahead.


----------



## treelover (Mar 15, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I think it basically means "behave as if you have the virus" - so don't see anyone else, don't go anywhere public/shared, that sort of thing. They can still go out for a walk, walk the dog or whatever, but shopping or socialising should be avoided. Basically any old people without a social support network are fucked.



I can't/don't out much, but my bi weekly trip to my local cafe, where the staff make you so welcome, Coffika for sheffielders, would destroy me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2020)

Grace Johnson said:


> Make sure you use a moisturiser on your hands mate. Tell everyone to do the same too. If your skin starts getting broken on your hands it's not good because the virus just gets in through your skin. If your skin starts to get sore or broken you should wear some kind of surgical type glove if you can.


Absolutely. I went a bit nuts with the hand washing and my knuckles ended up cracked and sore. This is clearly not going to help to avoid virus transmission  Now I put some e45 on afterwards at home, and try not to _scrub_ - that isn't going to help, it's the action of the soap that kills the stuff off, you can do that relatively gently.


----------



## treelover (Mar 15, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> View attachment 201828



is that a critique of govt policy, cant be sure.


----------



## Mation (Mar 15, 2020)

Currently busy not booking tickets for travel to see my bestie on the continent in a month or so.


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Fucking pubs shutting...oh fuck.



Just come back from my (almost) deserted local. A couple of families hunkered down getting the kids out of the house for a bit, that's all.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 15, 2020)

chilango said:


> Just come back from my (almost) deserted local. A couple of families hunkered down getting the kids out of the house for a bit, that's all.


Only a matter of time.


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2020)

My over70 parents remain holed up  happily in France. Don't yet know if they'll come back should a four month quarantine kick in.

Would lighten the mood a little if they went on the run in the Dordogne.


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Only a matter of time.



Yep.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2020)

Unless there is actually a full-on lockdown I will be going for a lot more walks along the river. Very few people there even in normal times - just mud, trees, fucking rowers (but they are a long way away), empty bottles of Tesco Kick, mud, and seagulls.

I can't cope with not walking tbh, it really does keep me sane.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 15, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Unless there is actually a full-on lockdown I will be going for a lot more walks along the river. Very few people there even in normal times - just mud, trees, fucking rowers (but they are a long way away), empty bottles of Tesco Kick, mud, and seagulls.
> 
> I can't cope with not walking tbh, it really does keep me sane.


Yep, walking every day. Gotta be done & the weather can only get better for it from now on.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 15, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Unless there is actually a full-on lockdown I will be going for a lot more walks along the river. Very few people there even in normal times - just mud, trees, fucking rowers (but they are a long way away), empty bottles of Tesco Kick, mud, and seagulls.
> 
> I can't cope with not walking tbh, it really does keep me sane.


Yeah, my weekend plans for foreseeable include drives out to walks outside London with picnics, ie no going indoors. We have done them now and then and there's never been any route that's where we've come across loads of a people, I assume it's not irresponsible to go if you don't go inside anywhere, as all evidence is it is hard to transmit outdoors. The kids will moan but we'll have to explain it will literally be our only option to leave the area for some time.

I'm a bit gutted to think that choir will be out - singing in choir has been an outlet for me in some really tough times, but I assume soon we'll stop meeting until autumn. Also means we miss probably a concert of something I have been wanting to sing for years, although I am sure they will move it to next season.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 15, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Glastonwick Festival has been cancelled ...



I had a gut feeling that would happen, hence why I didn't respond when you tagged me on the Glastonwick thread.

Well, that & thinking I could possibly be covering care visits for my mother, if as I expect the agency will be struggling.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 15, 2020)

The evidence that just getting outside, doing a bit of mild exercise like walking, having a picnic and a play/reading a book/watching the world go by having a hugely positive impact on mental health is overwhelming.

It's a really important thing, just fresh air, a bit of sky, some deep breaths, grass under your feet - don't underestimate the stress that this next few months will put on everyone, so take time out to breathe easy.

(I'm not actually a hippy, I promise...).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 15, 2020)

kebabking said:


> (I'm not actually a hippy, I promise...).



That's for us to judge.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 15, 2020)

Went for a run today. Haven't enjoyed a run that much for years tbh, was lovely


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2020)

Someone at work said look at the business we work for website. Its got a bit about how the company is dealing with the virus. Includes that all workers get given anti bacterial wipes. None of us have seen any.

Several people at work think the virus is man made. Probably Chinese government so they can reduce the population.

The general low level of trust in any government ( understandable imo ) or politicians will mean drastic measures like lock down are going to be hard to enforce.

My Irish friend says the army in the Republic are being mobilised.

The last economic crisis hit Ireland badly. A Lidl near where he is from got looted at one point. People had no other option. So this time the government are planning for all scenerios.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Several people at work think the virus is man made. Probably Chinese government so they can reduce the population.


Evidently not seen this video yet then.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2020)

2hats said:


> Evidently not seen this video yet then.



Thing is most people I work with think the Tories dont give a shit about the working man/ women


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 15, 2020)

Apparently my dad went out panic buying this afternoon.

To B&Q, in order to stock up on timber and other DIY supplies.

His logic being that if he’s going to be stuck at home for months he may as well build a few things


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Apparently my dad went out panic buying this afternoon.
> 
> To B&Q, in order to stock up on timber and other DIY supplies.
> 
> His logic being that if he’s going to be stuck at home for months he may as well build a few things



This is exactly what is causing me to have no work - everyone has time to do their own fecking DIY


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 15, 2020)

My grandma said to me shes going to her guitar lesson tomorrow. She also refuses to get skype as 'I dont want you to see me with my hair looking awful'. This is hell. My mum's boyfriend is Italian as is a close friend (who has been virtually housebound since February) .

My mum's got pain meds for another six weeks but I doubt it's going to be over in six weeks.

Also this is THE WORST time to start therapy for OCD especially because my mum's yoga teacher has been tested positive and she was a room with her for two hours!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2020)

I have been buying an extra tin or two and some ready meals such that if I had to self isolate I have something but thinking rationally I probably couldn't last more than about a week and a half. That doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 15, 2020)

maomao said:


> Phoned the gymn to cancel and they said I have to go to the bloody gym by the eighteenth to do that for this month so I just phoned the bank and cancelled the direct debit instead. Will use part of saved money to resubscribe to Netflix. Not going well for diet and fitness.



I've cancelled the gym too. Only signed up end of Feb. Really bad timing. Fuck paying them if I'm not going for the next 6 months tho. Let them send the bailiffs. I will do dramatic fake coughs on them and they will fuck right off.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 15, 2020)

There's a few things more I could say too but I can't talk about them on here.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 15, 2020)

Cloo said:


> May have to just do regular video chats with my mum for the foreseeable


 
We are into that stage now too. Shit innit. 

But being able to see everyone is good. It does cheer me up. Esp seeing me neices and nephews. I'm grateful for being able to have the videos even if it is not the same.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 15, 2020)

On the other hand i grew up with a doomsday pepper as a dad and I'm never going to laugh at him again. He is well stocked. Growing up as a kid we had stashed for bird flu, BSE etc.. Hes also 64 and had a quintiple heart bypass. If he got it it would finish him. havent seen him for over a month, he's a very antisocial bastard tbh, to which I can only say 'good'


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2020)

Hardly a major issue (fwp?) but will be interesting to see what the WiFi is like like over the coming days/weeks. 

Increase of people working from home, using streaming services, news etc. 

I am limited to Virgin (tax dodging, price hiking cunts) here and they often struggle/throttle a bit at weekends or public holidays. This is despite me now paying for the top whack fibre broadband package. 

Can see the fucking NHS suing island living cunt has let the Flybe airline fold and is begging a taxpayer handout the airline


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> View attachment 201828



I'm assuming Ehlers-Danlos risk is for vascular EDS rather than other types?  I have a milder type (joints/ligaments) and can't really imagine that I have any particular increased risk from COVID-19 than the general population.


----------



## treelover (Mar 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Hardly a major issue (fwp?) but will be interesting to see what the WiFi is like like over the coming days/weeks.
> 
> Increase of people working from home, using streaming services, news etc.
> 
> ...



The net is absolutely crucial in this crisis, on so many levels, networking, organising solidarity WFH, etc.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 15, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> On the other hand i grew up with a doomsday pepper as a dad and I'm never going to laugh at him again. He is well stocked. Growing up as a kid we had stashed for bird flu, BSE etc.. Hes also 64 and had a quintiple heart bypass. If he got it it would finish him. havent seen him for over a month, he's a very antisocial bastard tbh, to which I can only say 'good'


Doomsday pepper sounds like a really, really strong chili!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Hardly a major issue (fwp?) but will be interesting to see what the WiFi is like like over the coming days/weeks.


I've pondered that too.  Will the network be able to manage the sudden growth in traffic?


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, my mum has just turned 70 and my dads 73 - both fit as fiddles, not sure if they will be containable unless police keep bringing them back home if caught absconding, lol.


Same here. Dad is 83 and still has an allotment and plays competitive table tennis twice a week.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 15, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Doomsday pepper sounds like a really, really strong chili!



Seriously we still have tins  of sweetcorn and tinned pineapples he stashed for bird flu that went to us when my parents separated. Proper survivalist shit 😂 although a while back my mum went and threw away stuff from like 2002 lol


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 16, 2020)

My sons mate had to self isolate after someone on his course tested positive. 

Son had a lot of contact with his mate over the weekend and is now coming here to stay for the week with his girlfriend. Rang to say tell Grandma and Grandad not to come round.

More argument to cancel my birthday. I think this may be the sensible thing to do in the circumstances.


----------



## bimble (Mar 16, 2020)

Just opened the door wearing dressing gown to take a parcel from the postman and think that freaked him out a little bit, like i might be ill. Resolved to get fully dressed just to not scare anyone unnecessarily from now on.


----------



## xenon (Mar 16, 2020)

*Just got an email to say a project I am involved with, has cancelled the next meetings and the public invited show at the end of the month. Someone at our last meeting has got symptoms. The people nearest them are self isolating. Also I have decided not to visit my dad this weekend. For fear of picking something up and transferring it. I will be bothering him a bit more on the echo device, just checking he’s got everything he needs, over the next few days, couple of weeks. Then review.*


----------



## weepiper (Mar 16, 2020)

Just had an email saying the primary school parents' evening next week has been cancelled.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 16, 2020)

One of my brothers work colleagues was frogmarched out of the building when he turned up for work into the office coughing and appearing ill.

Apparently he’d already been off a week with the sniffles and had been posting daily on Facebook of his condition to which his work had been monitoring.

His work have told him to self isolate until he’s better.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 16, 2020)

Guardian discovers class...


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Inlaws have been trying to persuade us to leave the UK and get on a plane to China because they reckon it's safer over there. That's not happening but they are sending us  part of their stock of facemasks.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> Inlaws have been trying to persuade us to leave the UK and get on a plane to China because they reckon it's safer over there. That's not happening but they are sending us  part of their stock of facemasks.


What's "not safe" is helping this virus move around.


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

2hats said:


> What's "not safe" is helping this virus move around.


Well they believe the virus was planted by the US military so they might be assessing risk differently. We're not going anyway.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> Well they believe the virus was planted by the US military so they might be assessing risk differently. We're not going anyway.



Uff, have seen posts suggesting that elsewhere...Also, that it is caused by the 600MHtz or whatnot used by the 5G network. Complete with screenshots about Wuhan being the place they trialed it etc.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> ... they are sending us  part of their stock of facemasks.


Is that a good idea?


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Is that a good idea?


You mean they might have viruses on them? They're all in sterile packaging apparently. And they have enough left over for themselves.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 16, 2020)

Just been out in the (sub flight-path) garden and heard bird-song & little else.
One small, tiny upside...the number of over-flights seems to have fallen rapidly.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 16, 2020)

Just been out for a walk to my local shops (here in Istanbul). Streets are pretty much empty and very quiet. The only people are in the chemist's and the supermarkets. Shortages of many items like pasta and cleaning stuff. I did a decent shop (wine and bleach included!) - people were much nicer and more polite than usual.


----------



## Thora (Mar 16, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Just had an email saying the primary school parents' evening next week has been cancelled.


I just had one saying ours is definitely going ahead, but please don't touch the staff!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 16, 2020)

My dad's in South Africa, due to leave on 1st April on the Queen Mary 2, that's just been cancelled. Spoke to him and said as he doesn't really need to be back he may as well stay down there, the bloke he's renting a house off has no future bookings. I have keys to his house, he has a gun cabinet bristling with shotguns, should things get really bad...


----------



## 2hats (Mar 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> Well they believe the virus was planted by the US military so they might be assessing risk differently. We're not going anyway.


Which virus? The malfeasant RNA based entity that's currently circulating globally or a conspiraloon flavoured mind worm?


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

2hats said:


> Which virus? The malfeasant RNA based entity that's currently circulating globally or a conspiraloon flavoured mind worm?


Government backed conspiralunacy in this case. They're Chinese and while I don't think it's the official line they're letting that rumour fester on the internet.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> You mean they might have viruses on them? They're all in sterile packaging apparently.


Well maybe not the the masks but perhaps the parcel itself which will have to come through the postal system and be handled by dozens of people through its journey. If it was essential stuff maybe worth risking but for some facemasks which are probably useless at preventing transmission anyway, I'd probably tell them not to bother.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 16, 2020)

One unexpected benefit for me is I'm sleeping better. I put this down to it being so much quieter with the bars and restaurants being closed.

We cancelled going to visit a friend. Next day the "house arrest" began. Had we gone we'd be stuck in a house we love looking at views we love. Like this:



At least here we have Internet and Netflix.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well maybe not the the masks but perhaps the parcel itself which will have to come through the postal system and be handled by dozens of people through its journey. If it was essential stuff maybe worth risking but for some facemasks which are probably useless at preventing transmission anyway, I'd probably tell them not to bother.


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well maybe not the the masks but perhaps the parcel itself which will have to come through the postal system and be handled by dozens of people through its journey. If it was essential stuff maybe worth risking but for some facemasks which are probably useless at preventing transmission anyway, I'd probably tell them not to bother.


They won't do what they're told. And there's more cases outside China than in China now. And my wife will probably burn all the packaging or something. I have to strip and shower before I'm allowed to see the kids after work at the moment. Even washing my jeans daily.


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m still feeling really pissed off about my work situation. It has been implied that because I’ve had my symptoms for nearly 7 days I won’t need to self isolate further despite still having them. I’m holding firm on this because it is not going to be my fault if it turns out I have a mild case and I pass this to families or colleagues. 
I’m actually really upset about it as I feel like people think I am being dramatic/overreacting/skiving.
I don’t thinks it’s deliberate as my immediate managers are lovely but they’ve had very little guidance.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 201900


Is there _any_ world event the Simpsons didn't predict?


----------



## treelover (Mar 16, 2020)

ME Association Guidance: Coronavirus and ME/CFS by Dr Charles Shepherd | 16 March 2020 | The ME Association
					

Dr Shepherd updates on the situation and explains how you can help prevent the spread of this infection and minimise exposure.




					www.meassociation.org.uk
				





Guidance from M.E association from now on is to self isolate already, will find this very hard,. only go out once or twice a week to a cafe, though of course it might be closed soon.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 16, 2020)

treelover said:


> ME Association Guidance: Coronavirus and ME/CFS by Dr Charles Shepherd | 16 March 2020 | The ME Association
> 
> 
> Dr Shepherd updates on the situation and explains how you can help prevent the spread of this infection and minimise exposure.
> ...


Solidarity mate.


----------



## treelover (Mar 16, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My dad's in South Africa, due to leave on 1st April on the Queen Mary 2, that's just been cancelled. Spoke to him and said as he doesn't really need to be back he may as well stay down there, the bloke he's renting a house off has no future bookings. I have keys to his house, he has a gun cabinet bristling with shotguns, should things get really bad...



my main carer, a student has gone back to SA, she was scrambling for a flight at the weekend, i think she will be asked to go into quarantine when she arrives.

SA is is crisis already, inc the health service, not sure she has done the right thing, her parents wanted her back.


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2020)

Just had an email from the University saying that their - face to face, group - doctoral training sessions are going ahead.



I'm due on one tomorrow. I'm also due in a taught class (which afaik is going ahead).


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 16, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Same here. Dad is 83 and still has an allotment and plays competitive table tennis twice a week.



Christ   my dad is in his 90s and lives to see how much free
travel he can  do daily with his bus pass. It's nothing for him to jump on three trains,  three trams and three buses a day. All in and around Centra London too..


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2020)

still hauling my carcass into ground zero for work later, if people are keeping thier kids off school then maybe the place will be easier to clean. Every chance that some staff will be off as well though so fuck knows at the moment. Brother is getting plague related work apparently, due to do a deep clean corana virus purge on a community center at the weekend. Bit worried that everywhere else is closing schools and ours are staying open, seems reckless and foolhardy and other such terms.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Well maybe not the the masks but perhaps the parcel itself which will have to come through the postal system and be handled by dozens of people through its journey. If it was essential stuff maybe worth risking but for some facemasks which are probably useless at preventing transmission anyway, I'd probably tell them not to bother.



Amazon have told us drivers that the coronavirus can’t live longer than 20mins on packages - so for us not to worry as our stem time exceeds that.

No idea where Amazon are getting their info from tho.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> I’m still feeling really pissed off about my work situation. It has been implied that because I’ve had my symptoms for nearly 7 days I won’t need to self isolate further despite still having them. I’m holding firm on this because it is not going to be my fault if it turns out I have a mild case and I pass this to families or colleagues.
> I’m actually really upset about it as I feel like people think I am being dramatic/overreacting/skiving.
> I don’t thinks it’s deliberate as my immediate managers are lovely but they’ve had very little guidance.



No one I know has been able to get their hands on a drs note and no one's employers seems to understand that people can't get them at the moment. Not sure if it's a local or national problem


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Amazon have told us drivers that the coronavirus can’t live longer than 20mins on packages - so for us not to worry as our stem time exceeds that.
> 
> No idea where Amazon are getting their info from tho.


They're talking out their arses. I've read a few estimates of how long it can survive. None shorter than an hour.


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> No one I know has been able to get their hands on a drs note and no one's employers seems to understand that people can't get them at the moment. Not sure if it's a local or national problem


This is the frustrating thing, I’m not off sick and still working although it’s unclear if I should be. If they want me off sick I’ll down tools now but actually I’m really busy!
It’s such a fucking mess and isn’t help people’s anxieties about doing the right thing.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2020)

All couriers to our works are keeping a safe distance away and signing themselves.

Two more of my gigs now cancelled - more to come no doubt. All my fellow poets are either having gigs cancelled or self-isolating.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is there _any_ world event the Simpsons didn't predict?


Except they didn't 









						Did 'The Simpsons' Predict the Coronavirus Outbreak?
					

It might be time to raise our standards for "predictions."




					www.snopes.com


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

sojourner said:


> All couriers to our works are keeping a safe distance away and signing themselves.
> 
> Two more of my gigs now cancelled - more to come no doubt. All my fellow poets are either having gigs cancelled or self-isolating.


Our May East Coast US tour is now definitely off, and it looks like the West Coast/Canada one later that year is also going to get cancelled.


----------



## bemused (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm told I'll be told if my chemo scheduled for next Monday will go ahead by this Friday. I'm pretty flappy atm


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2020)

chilango said:


> Just had an email from the University saying that their - face to face, group - doctoral training sessions are going ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm due on one tomorrow. I'm also due in a taught class (which afaik is going ahead).



...and within the hour they've now emailed to cancel the first.

Doesn't exactly fill me with confidence that they're planning ahead


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Apparently our financial director told one of my colleagues that 'the company won't handle four months of this' this morning.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 16, 2020)

My work has closed the London office and we're all on remote working from home.

My brothers are in lockdown for no reason other than panic. My parents refuse to go into lockdown because they think everyone else is overreacting.

I came back from London on the train on Friday night. I live alone so I'm in isolation anyway. I have food and toilet roll and medication so I don't think there's much more I can do.

My birthday is next week so it's likely I'll have no celebration until later on. Was supposed to be meeting a friend but that's looking doubtful to be honest.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Many Amazon delivery routes are already at xmas peak volume now and I think they’re going to go higher now people have been advised to stay home and order stuff off the internet rather than go to the shops themselves


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2020)

University has, finally, announced suspension of face to face teaching from Weds. I have a class tomorrow! We'll see.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 16, 2020)

My nephew's at Liverpool Uni and they've cancelled classes for the rest of the year. He phoned his dad who told him to come home but he said that he wanted to stay up there but didn't have a job. His dad told him to get one, but he said nobody was hiring so could he send him some money. Dad said no, either get a job or come home. Youngster decides to swerve the old man and calls his grandad for a few quid who agrees to send him some money. Thing is grandad doesn't know how to make the transfer so he rings the kid's dad to do it 

The lad's coming home on Friday.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 16, 2020)

chilango said:


> University has, finally, announced suspension of face to face teaching from Weds. I have a class tomorrow! We'll see.


Have just had my first online class. It went so smoothly I have no idea why we all drag ourselves into classrooms in the first place.


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> Have just had my first online class. It went so smoothly I have no idea why we all drag ourselves into classrooms in the first place.



I've done both online learning and o line teaching over the years. Very mixed experiences tbh.

But even before this various corporate vultures have been circling over the idea of remote teaching...


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2020)

chilango said:


> University has, finally, announced suspension of face to face teaching from Weds. I have a class tomorrow! We'll see.



Should notea couple of things:

First, the Uni has confirmed a case in a visiting post-grad, whilst there's rumours of another unconfirmed case. 

Secondly, whilst on campus today looking out for signs of barn doors being hurriedly closed it seemed that the students have voted with their feet. The place was deserted.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 16, 2020)

Choir is having a half session tomorrow, then a discussion of how we proceed - I think the mood is that we will have to cancel May concert, and I think tbh probably July one as well as even if we're past peak, things will still be very shaky around then.

Had first group meetings at work online and worked OK - one manager gave the good tip that even if people are in the office, it's better to be at your desk, on video as it's more personal and easier to keep track of. I plan to go in tomorrow and maybe Weds (off peak times) but that might be it for time being. 

Synagogue rang gsv to ask what our feelings are about Ez's bat mitzvah, they're calling everyone who has one planned for, I'd guess, at least the next 3 months.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Synagogue rang gsv to ask what our feelings are about Ez's bat mitzvah, they're calling everyone who has one planned for, I'd guess, at least the next 3 months.


Would hope the religious lot will all see reason. At least for a few weeks/months.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Would hope the religious lot will all see reason. At least for a few weeks/months.


Uhm, of course they will? They're not phoning to tell us off for being insufficiently devout for considering not doing it, it's so they can plan ahead for rescheduling all of them.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 16, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Uhm, of course they will? They're not phoning to tell us off for being insufficiently devout for considering not doing it, it's so they can plan ahead for rescheduling all of them.


Can you ask if they can use the God Hotline to request not needlessly killing enormous numbers of people?
Cheers.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 16, 2020)

My much needed 4 day cycling-in -Majorca holiday pre-COVID-tsunami has been called off. Might head up to Yorkshire or the Lakes and ride there. I need a break, and need the energy in the tank for what's coming. And I have the leave booked off and the hospitals are quite quiet this week!


----------



## 2hats (Mar 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> The lad's coming home on Friday.


Looking forward to a double inheritance bonus is he?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 16, 2020)

College far quieter than usual today. Several staff self-isolating. All curriculum managers summoned to a meeting, they're all in now with the principal. Just want the uncertainty to end. Just want a month off. 

Been told to prepare a list of my students who are having counseling, are vulnerable or regular visitors to my office, potentially to keep in close contact with them should college close.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Uhm, of course they will? They're not phoning to tell us off for being insufficiently devout for considering not doing it, it's so they can plan ahead for rescheduling all of them.


Sorry. I meant in terms of gatherings. The religious lot tend to gather older people together and lie to them so hopefully that will be stopped forthwith.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 16, 2020)

That's work now suspended all personal deliveries - Its use the three sets of Amazon Lockers across site but anything else urning-up at a reception desk will be turned-back.

And another confusing email from on-high.  Yes we are still open but nobody need actually come-in and instead should look to doing what work we can from home.  I reckon tomorrow will see some clarity hammered-out!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2020)

If you want to get out of the house to a place that is cleaned regularly but don't want to risk close contact with people, the pub is a really good place to go right now. Certainly better than a supermarket.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm now officially stuck in Turkey, overstaying my visa. Flights to the UK banned as of 8am tomorrow.


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

Right, almost entirely selfish panic coming.

Ok, the 12 week thing is really frightening me. I have type 2 diabetes which I assume is included in this and am in a newly qualified position which is assessed and will be impossible for me to finish if I’m WFH. This fucks over my team massively too as they’ll have to pick up my work.
 I don’t know where this leaves me as I’m on 1 week probation with work until I finish this.

I’m going to optimistically assume that I wouldn’t be penalised for this and lose my job but who knows. I’m also temporarily not a union member (I know I know) as my student membership lapsed. I’m guessing in practice they’ll advise me as I know the rep and actually worked for the branch last year and this will be a collective issue. 

I’ve got friends and family that this will really fuck over too. I’m thinking mainly of a self employed relative with two health conditions but there are others. They’re screwed if they can’t work. 

Fucking hell, I don’t know how to do this. 😞


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 16, 2020)

Bath Uni closed - daughter is at home already, having come back for a localish job interview - she had assumed uni would close so has what she need, and may just pop back to Bath for more stuff.

The "work from home if you can" thing is a week late.  At my place people (inc me) who were planning to WFH were getting grumbles from on high on Friday. Now it turns out we were just a day ahead of the curve.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 16, 2020)

Just spent half the day trying to organise cover for tomorrow so I can go to an interview, after the guy who originally agreed to cover for by decided at 8am today to cancel on me. Once I'd finally got it sorted, confirming the loss of a day's pay, I got an email not thirty seconds later to tell me my interview was cancelled. In short, bah.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> Right, almost entirely selfish panic coming.
> 
> Ok, the 12 week thing is really frightening me. I have type 2 diabetes which I assume is included in this and am in a newly qualified position which is assessed and will be impossible for me to finish if I’m WFH. This fucks over my team massively too as they’ll have to pick up my work.
> I don’t know where this leaves me as I’m on 1 week probation with work until I finish this.
> ...



I'm also doing a qualification which requires a minimum number of working hours before July, and also multiple assessments which also have to happen while I'm working. And I have every reason to expect all my work will be cancelled until September.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> Ok, the 12 week thing is really frightening me. I have type 2 diabetes which I assume is included in this


i'd be looking for further info on what they include under severe pre-existing conditions, they haven't specifically mentioned diabetes in this press thing at least.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 16, 2020)

I'd be seriously surprised if type 2 is included. Type 1 yes, 2 no. I've got PVD and I wouldn't be surprised if that gets overlooked in the coming definition of what conditions 'count'.


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> i'd be looking for further info on what they include under severe pre-existing conditions, they haven't specifically mentioned diabetes in this press thing at least.


Thanks, this is what I’m hoping but earlier reports said that diabetes would be included. Hopefully it’s not the case. Once again, information not clear at all and causing upset and worry.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 16, 2020)

Also I went out and bought trousers for my interview which is now going to be on skype instead. On skype they won't see anything above the waist. It's been a pretty vexing week already but somehow that one little detail is particularly annoying.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 16, 2020)

Keep getting up and turning round in front of the camera


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 16, 2020)

Mum is hiding away with wine, internet and books but her acquaintances from the library and scrabble clubs are determined to carry on as usual.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank thank you - that's the first thing that's made laugh for days


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 16, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I'd be seriously surprised if type 2 is included. Type 1 yes, 2 no.


I'm Type 2 - I have been looking at the official guidance and it did say (last week) that both types were "high risk".  Anyway, I'm on long term wfh officially now.


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

Two people laid off from my workplace today.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 16, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> The "work from home if you can" thing is a week late.  At my place people (inc me) who were planning to WFH were getting grumbles from on high on Friday. Now it turns out we were just a day ahead of the curve.



We were told to be ready for that last week - pending an official announcement on Friday- but that was half hearted as was today’s update. It’s like someone is trying very hard o aid saying tha we are now closed.

I think the most likely thing imo row is that our related teams will be working out a rota tomorrow wth the minimum number on-site and the rest working from home or on call for specific purposes.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 16, 2020)

My employer has stuck rigidly to the official line so far, so now we are pretty much all working from home for the foreseeable.

On one level, that is not a problem.  Extra hour or more in bed, no commuting costs. no buying lunch. No washing and ironing work clothes.  I might even grow a beard.  

I tend to wfh more when I have a lot work to do, so I can't be accused of skiving (skiving? what, me? ).  
At the moment, I'm "a bit quiet", and if the civil service body that I deal with aren't able to go to work, or work remotely, I could get quieter. 

It is not beyond the realms of possibility that my employer (and a lot of others) are going to use this to slim down their workforce.  Keeping busy is going to be paramount.  It's a bit sort of scary, but so far we are all getting paid. 
Others will be in a far worse position.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 16, 2020)

Youngest has just returned from her weekly driving lesson and tells me that her instructor wipes the steering wheels and other controls between each pupil.
Mrs Q is now in a tizz after seeing that pregnant women are now considered an at risk group since Eldest is expecting at the end of July. 
She has already been chewing her fingernails about the risk to Middle and Son's G/F who are both nurses and this isn't helping her stress levels none which is effecting my stress levels


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2020)

Spoke to my mother today. They're still happily hunkered down in France and expect to just wait it out there. I hope they're right.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Sorry. I meant in terms of gatherings. The religious lot tend to gather older people together and lie to them so hopefully that will be stopped forthwith.


Churches are doing quite a lot of streaming their services. Sadly not an option with synagogue as you're not supposed to use electrics in shabbat (though everyone in our shul does, albeit a few don't drive then). Our congregation is mostly about our age in fact! I don't know what they'll do, they may try to run a _Minyan _(minimum congregation of 10) for duration or something.


----------



## moose (Mar 16, 2020)

Decision as to when to start WFH was taken out of my hands today. I'd rather be in the office, not least to water my magnificent collection of windowsill cacti, but hey ho.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 16, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Or you could wear those thin rubber gloves at work?  We were offered them today but most drivers declined as they’d get in the way of the job and probably be uncomfortable and sweaty after a while.



Everything I've read said those sorts of gloves are a terrible idea. You still touch things all day, and the gloves trap germs underneath them and make you sweat, opening up pores and increasing the chances of tiny cuts. Then at the end of the day you have to use your hands to take the gloves off, and touch whatever viruses or bacteria was on them.



Sugar Kane said:


> View attachment 201828



I have four of those. 



miss direct said:


> I'm now officially stuck in Turkey, overstaying my visa. Flights to the UK banned as of 8am tomorrow.



Hopefully the Turkish govt will be reasonable about people overstaying their visas if they can't do anything about it. Same for any govt, actually - that's something I hadn't considered.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 16, 2020)

Daughter has just announced that as a result of her Uni closing, she is going back to Bath.
Apparently all her friends are partying like it's the end of Uni, and she doesn't want to miss out.
#prouddad.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 16, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Everything I've read said those sorts of gloves are a terrible idea. You still touch things all day, and the gloves trap germs underneath them and make you sweat, opening up pores and increasing the chances of tiny cuts. Then at the end of the day you have to use your hands to take the gloves off, and touch whatever viruses or bacteria was on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYI





__





						How to put on Nitrile and Latex Gloves
					

Understanding the proper way to put on, and take off your nitrile or latex gloves is the final step to ensuring that your gloves are providing the optimum protection for you and your employees. Although this process may seem straightforward, this week at Your Glove Source, we want to remind you...




					www.yourglovesource.com


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2020)

Two friends on zero hours contracts have been laid off today. No idea how they will pay their rent even. FUCK THIS SHIT!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> Right, almost entirely selfish panic coming.
> 
> Ok, the 12 week thing is really frightening me. I have type 2 diabetes which I assume is included in this and am in a newly qualified position which is assessed and will be impossible for me to finish if I’m WFH. This fucks over my team massively too as they’ll have to pick up my work.
> I don’t know where this leaves me as I’m on 1 week probation with work until I finish this.
> ...



yes-  I'm wondering if and when a list of vulnerable conditions has been published?  I've recently been diagnosed with hypertension.. so would like to know where I stand.

I've also just accepted a new job, but am not sure if its a good idea moving at this time, when schools/colleges could be looking for cuts.. and when I might have to self-isolate.

But main concern is the parents..dad is 80 years with heart condition.  I had a conversation about online shopping over the weekend - and will be following up tonight with a request to get a list to me!


----------



## pogofish (Mar 16, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Daughter has just announced that as a result of her Uni closing, she is going back to Bath.
> Apparently all her friends are partying like it's the end of Uni, and she doesn't want to miss out.
> #prouddad.



I did notice a load of the students from the nearby residence tripping to and from the shop with armfuls of booze today! ;D


----------



## pogofish (Mar 16, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> It is not beyond the realms of possibility that my employer (and a lot of others) are going to use this to slim down their workforce.  Keeping busy is going to be paramount.  It's a bit sort of scary, but so far we are all getting paid.



At the end of last week, I overheard two of the directors and two of the senior managers having a chat - the gist of their conversation was how the next few months were going to be a good time for anyone looking to take early retirement or voluntary redundancy as they will be trying to get as many out the door as they could. Esp older/already health-compromised.


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2020)

chilango said:


> Spoke to my mother today. They're still happily hunkered down in France and expect to just wait it out there. I hope they're right.



Following Macron's announcement they've turned tail and are headed for the border...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2020)

omg I am stress-buying so much shit off the internet

OTOH it is important to keep business going


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> On skype they won't see anything above the waist


That’s going to be a very strange interview!

Mrs Llama started a new job in Waterloo today. We went to the pub afterward. So that’s transport, office and pub done - a full set of the things to avoid today.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 16, 2020)

re: increased risk and self-isolation, the new guidelines have been posted






						[Withdrawn] [Withdrawn] Guidance on social distancing for everyone in the UK
					






					www.gov.uk
				




eta: it _does_ specify diabetics both types 1&2


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 16, 2020)

my mothers day date is off  i've got a _tiny_ bit of a cold and mum's happier that i don't visit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 16, 2020)

gig i was going to in a couple of weeks now postponed (they tend only to get to london about once a year, and the last couple of times i'v e not been able to get there)



and  for small scale bands who are going to struggle without the next few months' gigs


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 16, 2020)

Mum’s cancelled her U3A Scrabble group for the rest of the term.

Announced to Frau Bahn that from tomorrow I won’t bother going in to the office as it’s too quiet so I can do whatever needs doing on the laptop from anywhere. Immediately she’s banging on about redecorating our bedroom, might rustle up some emails overnight and slope off to the office after all.

Been to Tesco in Guildford, no fruit or veg at all, also no chicken or beef, plenty of pork. Boxes strewn all over the floor, no sugar, no pasta, no rice (top tip, sushi rice is not in the rice aisle and is just, rice. There’s plenty of that to be found). So decided that Guildford’s full of scummers and Godalming would not be so uncouth, headed to Sainsbury’s in Godalming only to find also no fruit or veg and no meat, not even pork. And boxes strewn etc. Was a 9 pack of bogroll, didn’t need it as we have loads, but nabbed it anyway, cos, you know...


----------



## kebabking (Mar 16, 2020)

Brownies and Rainbows is now binned, as is riding. 

Local school trip on Wednesday cancelled, mother's day lunch on Friday cancelled, school play on Tuesday evening cancelled.


----------



## cantsin (Mar 16, 2020)

50 % financially f"cked by all this, need my other other 50 % not to be, and the wife's, just to survive ...but all v much up in the air


----------



## cantsin (Mar 16, 2020)

pogofish said:


> I did notice a load of the students from the nearby residence tripping to and from the shop with armfuls of booze today! ;D



my teacher mates A Level class were all bantzing about #BoomerCull last week ... they're deffo enjoying not being on the sharp end for once

update : daughter arrives back unexpectedly from Manc having not slept after ST Pats / Go out with  a Bang Party - just as well the uni's are closing, from all reports, that lot weren't in a hurry to give 2 fecks re : social distancing etc


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 16, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Brownies and Rainbows is now binned, as is riding.
> 
> Local school trip on Wednesday cancelled, mother's day lunch on Friday cancelled, school play on Tuesday evening cancelled.



Good point, BB2 goes to Beavers, not heard that’s cancelled for tomorrow yet...


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm a bit worried about my dad, he's meant to be seeing a cardiologist quite soon and he had a quintuple heart bypass in January. If he gets this thing it will finish him tbh


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 16, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Been to Tesco in Guildford, no fruit or veg at all, also no chicken or beef, plenty of pork. Boxes strewn all over the floor, no sugar, no pasta, no rice (top tip, sushi rice is not in the rice aisle and is just, rice. There’s plenty of that to be found). So decided that Guildford’s full of scummers and Godalming would not be so uncouth, headed to Sainsbury’s in Godalming only to find also no fruit or veg and no meat, not even pork. And boxes strewn etc. Was a 9 pack of bogroll, didn’t need it as we have loads, but nabbed it anyway, cos, you know...


Fucking hell


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 16, 2020)

He's thinking of going to see him on an electric bike  

Had a lovely conversation with him tonight where I told him that I'd always laughed at the fact he was a bit of a doomsday prepper with his stockpiles of everything but was right all along. He agreed and said 'yes I do realise everyone thought I was completely meshuggah'


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 16, 2020)

Is anyone in the area and possibly able to accompany him (within sensible limits) my mum has a cold and is coughing a bit, and I don't want to go in case its IT  at least to explain his situation maybe? Mind you he might not get to see anyone at all now


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Is anyone in the area and possibly able to accompany him (within sensible limits) my mum has a cold and is coughing a bit, and I don't want to go in case its IT  at least to explain his situation maybe? Mind you he might not get to see anyone at all now


Get him to contact his consultant tomorrow, they’ll likely ask him not to go to the hospital.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> Get him to contact his consultant tomorrow, they’ll likely ask him not to go to the hospital.



He was going to meet the guy in maidenhead. He is probably fine but needs a follow up.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 16, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Churches are doing quite a lot of streaming their services. Sadly not an option with synagogue as you're not supposed to use electrics in shabbat (though everyone in our shul does, albeit a few don't drive then). Our congregation is mostly about our age in fact! I don't know what they'll do, they may try to run a _Minyan _(minimum congregation of 10) for duration or something.



Pikuah nefesh tho?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2020)

so after working from home today , just had 1 message to say work from home if you want tomorrow, then another saying , come into the office if you need anything as it looks as if from Thursday we are wfh indefinitely


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> He was going to meet the guy in maidenhead. He is probably fine but needs a follow up.


Is that his closest hospital? I’m sure they’ll have contingencies in place for people who need to be seen but will want to avoid him being exposed to anything if the appointment can wait I’m guessing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Is anyone in the area and possibly able to accompany him



have you seen this thread?  think one or two of the berkshire urbanites have said they can help with things.  i'm not going to be able to get time off work this week


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> Is that his closest hospital? I’m sure they’ll have contingencies in place for people who need to be seen but will want to avoid him being exposed to anything if the appointment can wait I’m guessing.


No he went to a hospital in London but during the initial phone consultation was thinking of meeting in maidenhead before. The appointment can wait but I am not sure how long for, it's p much just a routine follow up but well...
C


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2020)

Fairly sure the new government advice means I'm not going to be able to see Mrs B for (at least) three months.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 16, 2020)

We are days away from all non-urgent elective surgery and outpatients being cancelled and replaced with telephone calls initially, and then eventually just shelved.


----------



## iona (Mar 16, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Everything I've read said those sorts of gloves are a terrible idea. You still touch things all day, and the gloves trap germs underneath them and make you sweat, opening up pores and increasing the chances of tiny cuts. Then at the end of the day you have to use your hands to take the gloves off, and touch whatever viruses or bacteria was on them.


Yep, we now have to wear gloves for most tasks at work and I reckon if anything hygiene will be worse (and it was already an issue tbh). Voicing my concerns just meant I got to write them up into a policy. We're closed till the weekend for unrelated reasons anyway so kinda hoping advice by then will be to stay closed.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 16, 2020)

treelover said:


> ME Association Guidance: Coronavirus and ME/CFS by Dr Charles Shepherd | 16 March 2020 | The ME Association
> 
> 
> Dr Shepherd updates on the situation and explains how you can help prevent the spread of this infection and minimise exposure.
> ...


Shite. I've supposedly got ME even though my symptoms are nothing like ME and more like MS.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> Fairly sure the new government advice means I'm not going to be able to see Mrs B for (at least) three months.



Sorry to hear that. I'm travelling to see Mrs Frank for a few days tomorrow while we're both still healthy and there are still trains. I haven't said as much to her but after that we could be apart for months as well. Can't really think of anything to say about that. Can't really afford to let myself think about it.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 17, 2020)

My wife's 94 year old aunt is very frail, and housebound, she depends on getting her groceries delivered. Unfortunately, there are no supermarket deliveries for at least the next 3 weeks. Hopefully, we can find a relative who can take some groceries to her soon.


----------



## treelover (Mar 17, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Shite. I've supposedly got ME even though my symptoms are nothing like ME and more like MS.



Charles has always been ultra cautious though, i consider one of the reasons why M.E has not had a higher profile.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 17, 2020)

I have my first new counselling session tomorrow.  I'm a frontline NHS worker (Healthcare assistant) I'm thinking it may be a good idea to contact the counselling service to suggest counselling over skype/messenger. This is to protect the counsellors and other clients as I think its inevitable that I'll get covid-19 or at least be a carrier given the nature of my work. Thoughts?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I have my first new counselling session tomorrow.  I'm a frontline NHS worker (Healthcare assistant) I'm thinking it may be a good idea to contact the counselling service to suggest counselling over skype/messenger. This is to protect the counsellors and other clients as I think its inevitable that I'll get covid-19 or at least be a carrier given the nature of my work. Thoughts?



Definitely worth discussing and seeing if there is the capacity for it.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2020)

My sister is due to give birth in a few weeks. Second child. 
She is a highly organised, pragmatic person and I think today its really hit home that it's all out of her hands now. 
We all got quite upset at the idea that no one will be able to visit after the birth and it won't be the celebration, all together, that it was with her first. 
On the other hand she is reasonably well off and has a very supportive partner who is a great dad so it could be worse. 
As a family we are all just missing each other a lot already. 
Mum and dad have been poorly for over a week (they are both retired and are not the most robust of people). 
We are very used to seeing each other a lot. 
I know we are a lot more fortunate than others but I suppose it is a subjective situation,


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> My wife's 94 year old aunt is very frail, and housebound, she depends on getting her groceries delivered. Unfortunately, there are no supermarket deliveries for at least the next 3 weeks. Hopefully, we can find a relative who can take some groceries to her soon.



Where abouts is she?


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> My wife's 94 year old aunt is very frail, and housebound, she depends on getting her groceries delivered. Unfortunately, there are no supermarket deliveries for at least the next 3 weeks. Hopefully, we can find a relative who can take some groceries to her soon.


Where? Put it on the need help thread.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 17, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Where abouts is she?


Debden.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> Where? Put it on the need help thread.


Thanks for the suggestion. We're going to phone one of the other relatives, to see if they can help (they have a vehicle and are more able-bodied than us).


----------



## Anju (Mar 17, 2020)

I had two jobs booked for yesterday, plumbing and carpentry, both of which were cancelled. One for the boiler room, a clubbing brand and one for a cake decorating school. Both closures were only decided on during the weekend.

My sister teaches pottery in Spain and can't work at the moment.

Neither of us can survive more than a couple of weeks without going into debt so not great news. Still, I might finally get round to doing some stuff at home. Not so good for my Sister as she's managed to lose a lot of weight over the last couple of months and I can see her struggling if she's stuck at home and worried about money. 

Also, we were down to our last toilet roll, none in any of the 6 shops I tried yesterday so had to go as soon as the shops opened today. This was Tesco Surrey Quays at 6:00 this morning


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2020)

Beavers now cancelled indefinitely, BB2 working on her virus badge.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2020)

Well, that didn't take long - Mrs BB has a cough and tight chest this morning, and has been told to self-isolate for 14 days (she works in a school, so been covered in kid germs for the last few weeks). We're keeping the kids off school (they are not impressed, now that the virus is actually affecting them personally) and waiting to see whether she gets any worse.

One thing that hasn't been covered by advice is what to do if you were isolating due to symptoms that turned out to not be coronavirus, and then need to isolate again if you get it later? Can't see many employers being happy about 'double-dipping' on time off.


----------



## Oula (Mar 17, 2020)

We're all self isolating due to Uma's cough and temperature. When does the 14 days go from? When she first showed symptoms? When she gets better?


----------



## Thora (Mar 17, 2020)

First symptoms I think.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> One thing that hasn't been covered by advice is what to do if you were isolating due to symptoms that turned out to not be coronavirus, and then need to isolate again if you get it later? Can't see many employers being happy about 'double-dipping' on time off.


Who is the employee? I think the new norm in the majority of non-essential work is going to be 'have the year off'.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2020)

Oula said:


> We're all self isolating due to Uma's cough and temperature. When does the 14 days go from? When she first showed symptoms? When she gets better?


First symptoms. The CSO also just said on the news that if someone else in the house develops symptoms later, you don't have to 'reset' the 14-day counter. After 14 days, everyone can leave the house, apart from the symptomatic person who should remain in isolation for 7 days after first symptoms.


----------



## Winot (Mar 17, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I would imagine it's far more likely that Turkey would suspend flights to and from the UK, rather than the UK government issuing a warning.



You are correct - they have just done so 









						Turkey travel advice
					

Latest travel advice for Turkey, including how coronavirus (COVID-19) is affecting travel and entry requirements at this time as well as safety and security and local laws and customs




					www.gov.uk
				




Thinking of you there miss direct


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 17, 2020)

I've just spoken to my biggest client, who operates in the entertainment sector, she doesn't know how she can keep trading after the end of this month, which I can totally understand. She's hoping they can bounce back at some point in the future, but I am not sure they will.   

That's 20% off the annual income for the business, combined with other smaller clients cancelling, I am not sure how my little business can survive, balls.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 17, 2020)

Winot said:


> You are correct - they have just done so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shame for you but Istanbul has been here for thousands of years and will still be here once all this is over. 
Would have been really weird visiting at the moment. The country is slowly shutting down.


----------



## Winot (Mar 17, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Shame for you but Istanbul has been here for thousands of years and will still be here once all this is over.
> Would have been really weird visiting at the moment. The country is slowly shutting down.



Yeah it has been increasingly clear that we would have to cancel so I am actually pleased to have certainty and to be able to claim on insurance. 

Have been to Istanbul twice before - it was my first holiday with Mrs Winot in 1993 and we went back for her 30th. Was looking forward to showing it to the Winotettes but there will be another time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2020)

Happy birthday to me , official update

If you have the ability to work from home:


We will be asking you to work towards a state where you work from home full time by Thursday night. If you can work from home effectively as of now, please do so. 
If you do require essential equipment which is at the office, please work with your manager to find a suitable time to collect any items by Thursday evening. Any equipment that you take will be logged on a register for our records. 
During this time, there will be a senior manager present at the office should you have any queries.
If you attend the office, you are to maintain social distancing by keeping a distance of at least 6 feet (2 meters) of each other.


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2020)

My brother has had a kidney transplant and the dickhead went into the office today. FFS, words fail me.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 17, 2020)

It's Mr W's mum's funeral today. I don't think he's going to go. The wake was already cancelled last week and we've had two texts from elderly relatives today saying they aren't going to come. It was a delicate situation anyway before coronavirus but after the official advice yesterday he's really worried.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 17, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> My wife's 94 year old aunt is very frail, and housebound, she depends on getting her groceries delivered. Unfortunately, there are no supermarket deliveries for at least the next 3 weeks. Hopefully, we can find a relative who can take some groceries to her soon.


Good News!

My wife's cousin is going to get some shopping for her aunt, today or tomorrow 🤗


----------



## brogdale (Mar 17, 2020)

Amidst all my (darker) thoughts about the MH tsunami that this event will inevitably generate...I thought I'd share one, tiny glimmer of unexpected light. My DiL who suffers multiple layers of debilitating anxiety appears to have developed an initial coping strategy; she said that for once she felt no anxiety about the pressure/stresses of going out and socialising...and realised that she'd have the experience to maybe help her friends through a lifestyle that she's familiar with. What a star.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2020)

weepiper said:


> It's Mr W's mum's funeral today. I don't think he's going to go. The wake was already cancelled last week and we've had two texts from elderly relatives today saying they aren't going to come. It was a delicate situation anyway before coronavirus but after the official advice yesterday he's really worried.


That's awful. I'm really sorry for you and your family x


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2020)

I was supposed to be going away for a few days over Easter (UK) and see my children. I am not sure that this prudent now and fear it may not happen


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2020)

On a brighter note my fit and active 84 year old step-mum who lives alone, doesn't have any blood family about, and is really going to struggle with social distancing, has already had 3 notes through her door offering to do dog walking and shopping for her if she needs it.


----------



## Oula (Mar 17, 2020)

Thora said:


> First symptoms I think.





Buddy Bradley said:


> First symptoms. The CSO also just said on the news that if someone else in the house develops symptoms later, you don't have to 'reset' the 14-day counter. After 14 days, everyone can leave the house, apart from the symptomatic person who should remain in isolation for 7 days after first symptoms.


Thanks. And thank fuck. We have lovely homeschooling plans but there have already been tears and fights


----------



## TopCat (Mar 17, 2020)

I have a load of meds to collect from the chemist. My GP next door are shut as a patient with a fever went in and spread the lurgy. 
I think I will ring the chemist and wait outside.

This is the GP' surgery. 10 GP's operate from here plus really well qualified prescribing nurse and three receptionists. 
Shut UFN. Phone consultations only.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 17, 2020)

Here in Spain it´s proper lockdown. Since Friday I´ve only been out to walk the dogs (not their usual long walk), go to the supermarket and nip into work for five minutes to pick something up. You can´t go into supermarkets in pairs and all bars, restaurants, clubs, libraries, musems and schools are shut. There´s a view of a busy, arterial road from here and it´s eerily quiet.

You´re only allowed outdoors to go to work (if still working), buy food, attend medical appointments/pharmacy, walk dogs or - strangely (!) - get a haircut.


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I have a load of meds to collect from the chemist. My GP next door are shut as a patient with a fever went in and spread the lurgy.
> I think I will ring the chemist and wait outside.


Would the chemist be able to drop them round? Or is there someone nearby who could help? (Sure a local urbanite would be happy to oblige.)


----------



## TopCat (Mar 17, 2020)

Sue said:


> Would the chemist be able to drop them round? Or is there someone nearby who could help? (Sure a local urbanite would be happy to oblige.)


I'm not self isolating any more than I have done for months. Drive me nuts. But they dont like giving morphine to anyone bar the patient. 
I will give them a call. Sure a solution is possible.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 17, 2020)

The “start right now” job offers are starting to stack up in my inbox. People travelling internationally to go to work are voting with their feet and rightly so.
The agencies look like they are running out of willing manpower, which is expected
who would fly off in a situation like this for an indeterminate amount of time leaving their families
(Stares into the mirror)


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I'm not self isolating any more than I have done for months. Drive me nuts. But they dont like giving morphine to anyone bar the patient.
> I will give them a call. Sure a solution is possible.


Maybe they'd be okay with someone else collecting it if they were a named person or something. They must have protocols in place for this kind of situation. 

(My Dad's chemist used to deliver and they were fine with me/my siblings collecting his prescriptions including morphine patches. But guess that was small town Scotland (albeit somewhere with a significant class A drug problem).)


----------



## TopCat (Mar 17, 2020)

If anything I'm thinking about the large older peoples population around here.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 17, 2020)

The "C" (closure) word has finally been spoken by senior management.  Seems that its only critical/clinical staff will be-in and everyone else on a specific/on-call basis.

So it looks like we probably won't be in tomorrow!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 17, 2020)

Sue said:


> Maybe they'd be okay with someone else collecting it if they were a named person or something. They must have protocols in place for this kind of situation.
> 
> (My Dad's chemist used to deliver and they were fine with me/my siblings collecting his prescriptions including morphine patches. But guess that was small town Scotland (albeit somewhere with a significant class A drug problem).)


My nurse GF is coming over later. I will see what she can do.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2020)

Oula said:


> Thanks. And thank fuck. We have lovely homeschooling plans but there have already been tears and fights


Ours went through the 5 stages of grief in about 10 minutes when we told them.


----------



## bimble (Mar 17, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> ..You´re only allowed outdoors to go to work (if still working), buy food, attend medical appointments/pharmacy, walk dogs or - strangely (!) - get a haircut.


Haircut bit is fascinating, doesn’t make sense science-wise but for a sense of normality I imagine, if everyone suddenly had long hair that would be like a scary symbol of civilisation collapse . (?)


----------



## bimble (Mar 17, 2020)

Eta isvicthere? what about laundrettes?


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Haircut bit is fascinating, doesn’t make sense science-wise but for a sense of normality I imagine, if everyone suddenly had long hair that would be like a scary symbol of civilisation collapse . (?)



When I nipped into work yesterday, the barber next door was shut. I don´t know if the lockdown has got stricter or if they´re just not risking opening.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Eta isvicthere? what about laundrettes?



I only know of one, which I haven´t been past.


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> The “start right now” job offers are starting to stack up in my inbox. People travelling internationally to go to work are voting with their feet and rightly so.
> The agencies look like they are running out of willing manpower, which is expected
> who would fly off in a situation like this for an indeterminate amount of time leaving their families
> (Stares into the mirror)



Me too, I used to do remote/austere medical work. Haven't for years but suddenly getting load of emails. Fuck that though!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 17, 2020)

weepiper said:


> It's Mr W's mum's funeral today. I don't think he's going to go. The wake was already cancelled last week and we've had two texts from elderly relatives today saying they aren't going to come. It was a delicate situation anyway before coronavirus but after the official advice yesterday he's really worried.


What a terrible situation to be in.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 17, 2020)

In the interest of prevention and staying the-fuck away from each other whilst we await the shutdown order, the boss has just ordered three large pizzas!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 17, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> First symptoms. The CSO also just said on the news that if someone else in the house develops symptoms later, you don't have to 'reset' the 14-day counter. After 14 days, everyone can leave the house, apart from the symptomatic person who should remain in isolation for 7 days after first symptoms.




Except that some reports seem to suggest that those who recover are shedding the virus for weeks after they get better.

This thing is moving so fast that it’s not possible to study it and understand the facts of it.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> My brother has had a kidney transplant and the dickhead went into the office today. FFS, words fail me.




A lot fo folk are very head in the sand about this. I spoke with a friend last night, thought she had had a pretty good understanding of it but about half an hour into the conversation she suddenly slumped and looked visibly grey. I asked if she was okay and she said she’d just that moment really understood what was happening.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 17, 2020)

weepiper said:


> It's Mr W's mum's funeral today. I don't think he's going to go. The wake was already cancelled last week and we've had two texts from elderly relatives today saying they aren't going to come. It was a delicate situation anyway before coronavirus but after the official advice yesterday he's really worried.




I think a lot of people will be alone through very difficult and sad things. I think a lot of people will buried alone .

It’s heartbreaking.


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> This thing is moving so fast that it’s not possible to study it and understand the facts of it.



The pace and novel nature of the thing makes it harder, but not impossible. Much fine research has been done already, in record time. Some current assumptions may not stand the test of time, there may be new revelations, resistance to accepting certain aspects and their implications may also be a factor but as we saw recently with the shift in UK approach, it is possible to override the orthodoxy.


----------



## Looby (Mar 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> A lot fo folk are very head in the sand about this. I spoke with a friend last night, thought she had had a pretty good understanding of it but about half an hour into the conversation she suddenly slumped and looked visibly grey. I asked if she was okay and she said she’d just that moment really understood what was happening.


I can relate to that. I’m mostly just getting on with it today and working and then I had to email my manager about the latest guidance and I just started sobbing. 

It feels huge and unmanageable but also kind of abstract at the moment. Very few confirmed cases where I live so we’re not seeing it up close yet. 

it just hits at times that things are just not ok and normal.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 17, 2020)

Looby said:


> I can relate to that. I’m mostly just getting on with it today and working and then I had to email my manager about the latest guidance and I just started sobbing.
> 
> It feels huge and unmanageable but also kind of abstract at the moment. Very few confirmed cases where I live so we’re not seeing it up close yet.
> 
> it just hits at times that things are just not ok and normal.



When they said in that press conference yesterday that London would be hit first and it’s already started here, it really felt like a boom! moment for me.


----------



## chilango (Mar 17, 2020)

chilango said:


> University has, finally, announced suspension of face to face teaching from Weds. I have a class tomorrow! We'll see.



I didn't go


I joined a Union meeting on Zoom instead


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Me too, I used to do remote/austere medical work. Haven't for years but suddenly getting load of emails. Fuck that though!



just Got the plan in for me
Looks like the future is going to be 14 days full isolation quarantine on entry to the country Join the project and do six weeks. Then fly home for 4 weeks.

In essence an 8 weeks on 4 weeks off rotation

better than the initial 3 months on3 months off first tabled

obviously this could crash and burn at any point so I’ll just roll with it
Key thing is not get ill on leave, fly back to work, test positive and be thrown into a shady two tier medical system in a foreign land


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> My brother has had a kidney transplant and the dickhead went into the office today. FFS, words fail me.



I'm immunosuppressed and I've been going into work etc too. Guess for me I've been on these drugs for such a long time (like nearly 20 years) that I kind of forget about it and I also don't want to make a fuss  . Ridiculous I know. I got rows from my sisters/friends and am now WFH. (My boss was a bit useless when I told him but he generally is so...)


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2020)

I have an underlying health condition. The official guidance is that if you would normally qualify for a free flu jab, you have an underlying health condition. This potentially means I'm looking at 12 weeks isolation. Which is mid June.

Fuck.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

That's a terrible situation weepiper 

Have a consultant appointment next week but haven't been told whether to go or do it by phone (which would be fine).


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2020)

received some emergency special cookies last night, had to keep the gifter at the door, carefully wipe the plastic box over with flash wipes etc etc. Thinking of installing some sort of airlock if this goes on longer than six months


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2020)

3 more gigs cancelled, and am expecting the rest to go too. It's fuck all tbh, in the face of folk facing poverty, loneliness, and death.

I put some of those 'Can I help' vouchers through a few of my neighbour's doors last night - the ones I know are alone or disabled.


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I have an underlying health condition. The official guidance is that if you would normally qualify for a free flu jab, you have an underlying health condition. This potentially means I'm looking at 12 weeks isolation. Which is mid June.
> 
> Fuck.


Likewise. My work are typically not good about things like this either. And that's apart from the boredom and all that. Dunno, I guess I still don't really believe anything bad will happen to me which I know is ridiculous logically but... (I guess a lot of people feel the same?  )


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I have an underlying health condition. The official guidance is that if you would normally qualify for a free flu jab, you have an underlying health condition. This potentially means I'm looking at 12 weeks isolation. Which is mid June.
> 
> Fuck.



For 12 weeks TO START. Sorry, but this is going to go on for 18 months, maybe more. And it's social distancing, less restrictive than social isolation, they're different.


----------



## Oula (Mar 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I have an underlying health condition. The official guidance is that if you would normally qualify for a free flu jab, you have an underlying health condition. This potentially means I'm looking at 12 weeks isolation. Which is mid June.
> 
> Fuck.


What?!? I clearly haven't read it carefully enough. I can't do that.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2020)

Oula said:


> What?!? I clearly haven't read it carefully enough. I can't do that.


It's new out today. I don't think I can do more than a few weeks in all honesty.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Mar 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> It's new out today. I don't think I can do more than a few weeks in all honesty.



Could you post a link to this advice please, I can't find it.


----------



## Winot (Mar 17, 2020)

elbows said:


> The pace and novel nature of the thing makes it harder, but not impossible. Much fine research has been done already, in record time. Some current assumptions may not stand the test of time, there may be new revelations, resistance to accepting certain aspects and their implications may also be a factor but as we saw recently with the shift in UK approach, it is possible to override the orthodoxy.



I wonder if science/health funding will be politically popular again (once all this is done).


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. We're going to phone one of the other relatives, to see if they can help (they have a vehicle and are more able-bodied than us).


If you can't find anyone with a car by the weekend let me know and I'll get a bus up there.

ETA now seen your later post. Offer stands if shes stuck again. Loughton's not that far.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Could you post a link to this advice please, I can't find it.


This might be what you want






						[Withdrawn] [Withdrawn] Guidance on social distancing for everyone in the UK
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2020)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Could you post a link to this advice please, I can't find it.


I read it on the BBC site What are social distancing and self-isolation?


----------



## bimble (Mar 17, 2020)

Calling my parents now every day, trying hard to think of things to say to cheer them up - an odd consequence, feeling more connected whilst knowing that I can’t go and see them.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 17, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> I've recently been diagnosed with a heart problem and am due shortly in hospital for an angiogram and a possible stent.  My initial appointment with the consultant is on 17th - I have no idea how this is going to play out, but I'm really worried that I will be scheduled (or not) for an op mid outbreak.


Just been for my appointment, my operation is now scheduled for next Thursday.  Dorset hasn't been hit too seriously yet, so I'm hoping it will go ahead, but everything could have changed in 9 days time.


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Calling my parents now every day, trying hard to think of things to say to cheer them up - an odd consequence, feeling more connected whilst knowing that I can’t go and see them.


I have installed fucking WhatsApp on my phone so my mum can video call her grandkids now she's promised to stay in a bit more.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m a substitute teacher so when the schools close I’ll have to go onto UC. If that’s the case they can go fuck themselves expecting me to write how I’m spending 35 hours a week looking work.


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I read it on the BBC site What are social distancing and self-isolation?



Please look at official guidance not BBC rehashes.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Please look at official guidance not BBC rehashes.


I have, thank you.


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2020)

They've given notice that they are likely to ask people in vulnerable groups to isolate for 12 weeks later on this week, but as yet the current guidance is still just social distancing for them - it's a bit confusing as lots of people are taking stuff said in the press conference and in the news as current advice...


----------



## pogofish (Mar 17, 2020)

Another step forwards - Blue and Red Teams are being formed.  To be on-call alternately but with no physical interaction between them.

Expecting final notice of closure by 5pm tonight, with maybe a day or two's grace for everyone to get cleared-up and out before all but Blue and Red Team IDs/keycards get cancelled.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 17, 2020)

Rumour is we're getting locked down in Turkey tonight  Fuck.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 17, 2020)

Hope the internet doesn't get turned off


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 17, 2020)

My mum has been in hospital for the past 2 months, mostly in intensive care.  Extremely ill.  We thought she was going to die.  She's been getting better over the past couple of weeks and now the hospital have told us that they have to discharge her as they're worried that she might get infected if she stays in.  So she's been discharged into the care of my sister whose bedrooms and bathroom are upstairs, and mum can't get up the stairs because she's so frail.


----------



## LDC (Mar 17, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Hope the internet doesn't get turned off



Fuck, yeah I know. There were some reports of wobbles in connectivity this morning which really gave me the fear of an impending apocalypse, but they seem not have come to anything.


----------



## prunus (Mar 17, 2020)

Oula said:


> Thanks. And thank fuck. We have lovely homeschooling plans but there have already been tears and fights



You’re not alone. Our oldest is fairly sanguine so far but the youngest (14) is in a furious rage (despite every night for the past however long saying ‘I don’t want to go to school tomorrow’ on being told now you can’t go it was tears and screaming and ‘you can’t stop me!’  I think it’s partly fear engendered by the ‘it’s really real now’ nature of it.).


----------



## Pingety Pong (Mar 17, 2020)

If you have to self-isolate for three months because you belong to one of the vulnerable groups, I suppose your whole household then has to do the same?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2020)

Pingety Pong said:


> If you have to self-isolate for three months because you belong to one of the vulnerable groups, I suppose your whole household then has to do the same?


I don't think so, but if you're in a vulnerable group you should be self-isolating from the other people in your household as well as the general public.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> They've given notice that they are likely to ask people in vulnerable groups to isolate for 12 weeks later on this week, but as yet the current guidance is still just social distancing for them - it's a bit confusing as lots of people are taking stuff said in the press conference and in the news as current advice...


I'm in one of the groups.
I don't think I could cope with 12 weeks isolation.


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I'm in one of the groups.
> I don't think I could cope with 12 weeks isolation.


Mrs B is too. I'm considering sending her to live with my aged parents, who will also need to isolate.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> Mrs B is too. I'm considering sending her to live with my aged parents, who will also need to isolate.



I’ve strongly recommended my sister send her pulmonary fragile daughter up the hill with my 70 year old parents when they eventually escape back home


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 17, 2020)

Pingety Pong said:


> If you have to self-isolate for three months because you belong to one of the vulnerable groups, I suppose your whole household then has to do the same?


Please god no.
Mrs mx and I have been getting on better lately.  3 months locked up on our own together and that would be the end of it.


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Please god no.
> Mrs mx and I have been getting on better lately.  3 months locked up on our own together and that would be the end of it.


it's either that or not see her at all for three months though.


----------



## Oula (Mar 17, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I don't think so, but if you're in a vulnerable group you should be self-isolating from the other people in your household as well as the general public.


It's not really possible if you're the mother of 2 kids, one of which you are breastfeeding. 


mx wcfc said:


> I'm in one of the groups.
> I don't think I could cope with 12 weeks isolation.


I definitely can't and I'm in one of the groups too


----------



## pogofish (Mar 17, 2020)

One of our sites has been closed as of now - From tomorrow it will be put-over to training ventilator operators.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2020)

Dance classes cancelled for The Girl for the foreseeable. She was delighted; normally her gran gets her from school on a Tuesday and takes her later, so when she saw me at the gate she came running out in her words "like I'm on crack"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I don't think so, but if you're in a vulnerable group you should be self-isolating from the other people in your household as well as the general public.



Absolutely not possible for me.

In the slightest, unless I buy a tent and live in my allotment.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2020)

The 'guidance' about self isolating if you are in a high risk group (I am too) is so fucking shit.

I've no idea how work will respond to it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The 'guidance' about self isolating if your stress in a high risk group (I am too) is so fucking shit.
> 
> I've no idea how work will respond to it.


Hope you get something sorted.  

Where I work the default is now working at home except those whose jobs cannot be done remotely.  For people in the high risk groups who can't work from home they'll be off on full pay for the duration (sadly I'm not one of them).

I've been spending a lot of my time of late on business continuity conference calls...


----------



## pogofish (Mar 17, 2020)

Notice finally arrived - they expect very few staff on-site after the end of tomorrow, with most of the place on total closure by Friday and only critical staff on supervised access after that.


----------



## chilango (Mar 17, 2020)

Meanwhile my parents' adventure in France continues, so far they've had the right paperwork to get through the the police road blocks but they won't reach the border till some point tomorrow...


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm in the taxi business and last few weeks have been getting slower and slower. Last two days have been flat out taking people home with their computers. Just keep thinking every customer we take is someone who won't be using a taxi (with us anyway, Uber are booming) for a good few months. Started the week worrying about whether they'd let me work from home. Now just worried whether I'll have a job to do at home.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've just spoken to my biggest client, who operates in the entertainment sector, she doesn't know how she can keep trading after the end of this month, which I can totally understand. She's hoping they can bounce back at some point in the future, but I am not sure they will.
> 
> That's 20% off the annual income for the business, combined with other smaller clients cancelling, I am not sure how my little business can survive, balls.



My second biggest client has just called, he's fucked because all his Eastern European staff are going home to be with their families, which is understandable, he was very apologetic about having to cancel his regular work with me, I am gutted for him, but also for myself, as that's almost another 20% income gone.

I took a big hit on my own income last year because of the general uncertainty, and dipped into my limited savings to avoid letting any of the team go, thinking I could ride  it out, and we were bouncing back over the last 3 months, and in a week around 50% of business has gone out of the window, not sure how I am going to deal with this.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 17, 2020)

Been checking in with various people today.

One mate, painter and decorator/semi pro plasterer, mostly does sub contract work on new builds and schools and stuff but supplements with one coat jobs for dickhead landlords - went to a job a yesterday on insistence of landlord, painting hall and dining room while tenants still in house, noticed an hour or two in that the couple living there were coughing so chatted to them and they said they think they have the virus. Wtf.

Two other mates, both work for same (small, young) firm I was working for until I stuck my notice in at christmas - texted them to say I regretted that no as no sick pay - then few hours later one texted back, both being made redundant by end of week, two weeks pay.

Then another mate has just messaged a group chat - he has no work coming in and his other half got her orders this morning.

All fucking shit isn't it


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

The driver/captain of my DLR has chained off the front seats and is staying there (they normally operate the doors from next to the door and check oyster cards and stuff) . That's one way to seclude yourself at work.


----------



## bimble (Mar 17, 2020)

Thought it was rubbish when we got the sad emoji to use instead of like but glad of it now.


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Thought it was rubbish when we got the sad emoji to use instead of like but glad of it now.


A certain urbanite who may or may not come from Zurich keeps thumbsupping sad posts.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> My second biggest client has just called, he's fucked because all his Eastern European staff are going home to be with their families, which is understandable, he was very apologetic about having to cancel his regular work with me, I am gutted for him, but also for myself, as that's almost another 20% income gone.
> 
> I took a big hit on my own income last year because of the general uncertainty, and dipped into my limited savings to avoid letting any of the team go, thinking I could ride  it out, and we were bouncing back over the last 3 months, and in a week around 50% of business has gone out of the window, not sure how I am going to deal with this.



Mate, that’s really tough on you


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2020)

Taken the decision to self-isolate. Asthma isn't bad but I DO have an ongoing prescription for a reliever inhaler as often when I get a cold my chest suffers badly and I have about if trouble breathing. So I guess I'll see how bold a claim that I'm ideally suited to life indoors actually is. Bloody hell. Suddenly real.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 17, 2020)

My work is still open, but with a locked door and minimal face to face contact. Bikes being handed in and out at the door, card payment only, no customers over the threshold, bikes being sprayed with disinfectant on receiving. This sign up at the door: 

"We are currently full and have no capacity to receive bikes.
In the interest of public health, please refrain from entering the shop. If you have a bike that is ready to collect or purchase something please knock the door and we will help a.s.a.p.
Thank you in advance for your cooperation in these testing times.
Please call for bookings and enquiries"

We're looking at phone bookings/payment over the phone from this weekend. We have me with Mr W at home, another mechanic is diabetic, another's wife is an NHS nurse, so we're not taking any chances waiting for official advice. We still may just close completely.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2020)

weepiper said:


> My work is still open, but with a locked door and minimal face to face contact. Bikes being handed in and out at the door, card payment only, no customers over the threshold, bikes being sprayed with disinfectant on receiving. This sign up at the door:
> 
> "We are currently full and have no capacity to receive bikes.
> In the interest of public health, please refrain from entering the shop. If you have a bike that is ready to collect or purchase something please knock the door and we will help a.s.a.p.
> ...




I think this is a really responsible way of proceeding weepiper. The steps towards total closure do IMO need to be considered and if you can stay open but do more to mitigate risk it makes sense to me that you do.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2020)

I am sad to have to report that the Long Distance Walkers Association (LDWA) have cancelled this year's 100 mile event; scheduled for the late May bank holiday weekend in the Welsh borders. I was really looking forward to this.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 17, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I am sad to have to report that the Long Distance Walkers Association (LDWA) have cancelled this year's 100 mile event; scheduled for the late May bank holiday weekend in the Welsh borders. I was really looking forward to this.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Where in the welsh borders louis?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Where in the welsh borders louis?



Here's the route: LDWA 100 2020

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## chilango (Mar 17, 2020)

Looks like my PhD supervisor might have it


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 17, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Here's the route: LDWA 100 2020
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Ah lovely, I've done a bit of walking round there. There's a yurt farm (!) somewhere near tintern (good cheese btw), was too rich to stay there for my tastes but they kindly served me some free vegan slop from an outdoor kitchen. Don't really recognise the places above abergavenny so can't work out if you make it out into the beacons, the short hills the south welsh call mountains. Still, will be nice when you eventually make it there


----------



## kebabking (Mar 17, 2020)

And I think it's good night from us...

Mrs K (teacher) has a cough and feels like shit. We'll review in the morning but I think it's probably isolation time: #2 has swimming tomorrow and is really looking forward to it, #3's teacher - who she loves - is leaving at Easter so there's a good chance she won't see her again.

Job wise we're fine, I'm WFH anyway and mine would quite like me to get it now so I can take over from others in a few weeks - so some vigorous, public spirited snogging is on the cards...


----------



## treelover (Mar 17, 2020)

> I went to Tesco for some cheese and bread. There were no ready meals, very little choice of bread. (Maybe half a dozen loaves on the shelf).
> People were still piling their ruddy trolleys up with shedloads of loo rolls despite the notice politely asking that customers limit themselves to mo more than 2 packs apiece.
> It staggers me, just how damn bloody mercenary folks can be!






> id not bother! I went to Asda this afternoon and honestly no milk, no meat, no eggs, no pasta, no chopped toms, no beans and the list goes on. The whole tissue aisle was completely clear too. Can’t get the basics  at all.




Concerned about food supplies, this was posted on local mutual aid site
and this is before the real crisis.


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2020)

I sent a guy at work home today after he mentioned halfway through the day that his kid was off school with a fever and persistent cough. 

Been totally paranoid about anything that could possibly be a symptom ever since...


----------



## kebabking (Mar 17, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I am sad to have to report that the Long Distance Walkers Association (LDWA) have cancelled this year's 100 mile event; scheduled for the late May bank holiday weekend in the Welsh borders. I was really looking forward to this.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



The Shropshire Way 80k Festival - first weekend in April - got canned last night.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 17, 2020)

treelover said:


> Concerned about food supplies, this was posted on local mutual aid site
> and this is before the real crisis.



FFS, there's no shortages, just a logistics problem in getting stuff to the supermarkets, because fuckwits are panic buying.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2020)

Work have been quite good, waiving the usual probation period before sick pay for those self-isolating.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2020)

Got a nasty cold in the throat and nose, and I can feel the twat trying to get to my chest :-(


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

if it helps catsbum me & mr b have a cold atm and i've been poring over comparative symptom charts all day. from what i've read something that starts in the upper respiratory tract is less likely to be corona. hang on i'll search my history...

eta: COVID-19 Symptoms


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2020)

Libraries are closed here and some schools have partial closures.

The small one's school have just sent an email asking which parents are key workers and whether school closures would effect their child care so I think it's heading towards his school closing


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> if it helps catsbum me & mr b have a cold atm and i've been poring over comparative symptom charts all day. from what i've read something that starts in the upper respiratory tract is less likely to be corona. hang on i'll search my history...
> 
> eta: COVID-19 Symptoms


Oh, I'm pretty sure I don't have it but I get poorly if colds go to my chest. That's what I want to avoid, especially with The Girl and Mrs SI still in their respective educational establishments for the time being


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> My second biggest client has just called, he's fucked because all his Eastern European staff are going home to be with their families, which is understandable, he was very apologetic about having to cancel his regular work with me, I am gutted for him, but also for myself, as that's almost another 20% income gone.
> 
> I took a big hit on my own income last year because of the general uncertainty, and dipped into my limited savings to avoid letting any of the team go, thinking I could ride  it out, and we were bouncing back over the last 3 months, and in a week around 50% of business has gone out of the window, not sure how I am going to deal with this.


Can you not apply for any of this largesse that is currently being splashed around, if the govt can suddenly find £330bn surely they can send some of it your way?


----------



## scifisam (Mar 17, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> My wife's 94 year old aunt is very frail, and housebound, she depends on getting her groceries delivered. Unfortunately, there are no supermarket deliveries for at least the next 3 weeks. Hopefully, we can find a relative who can take some groceries to her soon.



I know Amazon are evil, but if you have prime, then you can sign up to Prime Now and get deliveries to any address. They're still delivering round my way and had pretty much everything in stock, somehow.



TopCat said:


> I'm not self isolating any more than I have done for months. Drive me nuts. But they dont like giving morphine to anyone bar the patient.
> I will give them a call. Sure a solution is possible.



If you're very close to the chemist, they might bring it round to you. My chemist has done that before for me and you have two very good reasons for it.


----------



## Looby (Mar 17, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I know Amazon are evil, but if you have prime, then you can sign up to Prime Now and get deliveries to any address. They're still delivering round my way and had pretty much everything in stock,


After a conversation in the car, I tried to order a bottle of tuaca from Prime Now on the way to Glastonbury last year. Unsurprisingly it hadn’t reached Yeovil. 😄


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2020)

Someone at work has just tested positive. He sits about 10ft away from me. Nothing to be done obvs -- we're all now working from home for the moment.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 17, 2020)

Sue said:


> Someone at work has just tested positive. He sits about 10ft away from me. Nothing to be done obvs -- we're all now working from home for the moment.



Best of luck sue


----------



## scifisam (Mar 17, 2020)

Sue said:


> Someone at work has just tested positive. He sits about 10ft away from me. Nothing to be done obvs -- we're all now working from home for the moment.



Best of health to you. I know I'm not far from you - I could ask my daughter to bring stuff over if you need anything.


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Best of health to you. I know I'm not far from you - I could ask my daughter to bring stuff over if you need anything.


That's very kind, thank you scifisam x. I have lovely friends who live very close by though who are all over it. (To the extent they popped by the other day to check I was okay as I hadn't answered their message - I'd forgotten to charge my phone.   )


----------



## TopCat (Mar 17, 2020)

scifisam said:


> If you're very close to the chemist, they might bring it round to you. My chemist has done that before for me and you have two very good reasons for it.


They were very efficient when I telephoned them. They would not drop off of opioids to me for various reasons including no staff to do it. 
I went to the pharmacy and rang them outside and they popped out and sorted me out there. Thankfully got a big supply too.


----------



## newbie (Mar 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> FFS, there's no shortages, just a logistics problem in getting stuff to the supermarkets, because fuckwits are panic buying.


Our local Sainsburys had been completely stripped bare by lunchtime today.  Later on, the Co-op a mile or so away reportedly looked pretty much as normal, with toilet roll and tins of stuff. All very odd.


----------



## treelover (Mar 17, 2020)

> 've just been told the following:
> 
> The NHS will contact you from Monday 23 March 2020 if you are at particularly high risk of getting seriously ill with coronavirus. You'll be given specific advice about what to do.
> 
> ...



best checking but significant


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 17, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> We are days away from all non-urgent elective surgery and outpatients being cancelled and replaced with telephone calls initially, and then eventually just shelved.


This happened today. So one day away.


----------



## iona (Mar 17, 2020)

My (ex nurse) mum is _in her element_ with all this. Just phoned for a long chat about ventilators and virology and the medical history of basically everyone she knows, same morbid glee in her voice as when she'd tell me about weird shit like teratomas as a kid. Apparently my brother and all his housemates are self isolating with flu symptoms, but she's not worried because statistically he's unlikely to die or get really ill (that's what she actually said to him). FFS 

E2a she does also get how serious it is, she's not that shit


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2020)

Latest Government advice gives me the possibility of being either Working From Home, or just self-isolating at home, for 12 weeks.
I'm in one of the "vulnerable groups", but right now I'm feeling in peak health 

I'll go in tomorrow (Weds) but I'll email or chat to my more senior boss as early as possible ... "more senior" because my direct boss is already self-isolating as from yesterday.
He's new, and already has the reputation pf being a lazy sod, several mentions round the desks were made of that today 

What could compromise the above is that I can't work from home -- almost all my current work is paper-based, and I do no phone work.

I don't actually want to be off for 12 weeks, but I think I could cope with isolation for that long somewhat better than several people further up-thread!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2020)

Pubs were still open today.

This evening, there were notices up at the bar and in the door-windows at one Swansea Spoons about a strict extra hygiene regime, and about doubling the cleaning levels and frequency.

Who knows how long staying open will last though???  -- in Ireland, all Spoons have shut down, I've heard.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

can you take a recyclable straw @wow?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> can you take a recyclable straw @wow?



I'd prefer to pay attention to this  :

From page 30 of this thread :




			
				Fridge Magnet said:
			
		

> If you want to get out of the house to a place that is cleaned regularly but don't want to risk close contact with people, *the pub is a really good place to go right now. *Certainly better than a supermarket.


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm in one of the "vulnerable groups", but right now I'm feeling in peak health



How you feel right now doesnt have much to do with it.

How old you are, whether you are on various drugs to treat health conditions, what other factors cause you to be the vulnerable list, and how that list of vulnerabilities will actually turn out to compare to the risk from this virus all have more to do with it. Smoking history may also be a factor. Preliminary studies, eg on cases in China, provide some clues and a sense of where the risks are concentrated, but its all provisional really and the knowledge on this will build over time. In the meantime, they had to make a decision about who to class as vulnerable. The age-related risk is already quite apparent from the early studies, as are a few of the medical conditions with much increased risk from this virus. But beyond the most obvious stuff from the early data, much is unknown.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 17, 2020)

Our local, which has only been open a year, has just started a home delivery service. If you donate a toilet roll (which they'll redistribute to those who need it) you get 10% off your order.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2020)

elbows : I'm 57, and I'm on a daily drug regime. Mostly not weed these days


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2020)

mum-tat (she's 80+) is still worrying that we're going to reach a point where she will not be allowed out of the house and i will not be allowed out of berkshire to take supplies round.

and the shit hit the fan at work today - fair bit of planning needed for going on to emergency mode as from monday.  left the office a bit before 9 pm today (would have stayed later except last bus) and trying to summon up the inclination to get up early tomorrow.

blargh.


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> elbows : I'm 57, and I'm on a daily drug regime. Mostly not weed these days



If I were in that position then I would try to play it safe until more is known about whether some widely used medical drugs are making the risk from this particular virus a lot worse, or whether its almost all a question of the conditions themselves. If its the former and they get proper evidence of this, then some peoples drugs regimes may be changed by the medical authorities to reduce these risks. I have no sense of how long that may take or whether the evidence will be conclusive and easily actable on by governments (other than the current caution and warnings regarding Ibuprofen).

Although I have to say that this stance of mine is in regards to a fairly small number of conditions where the drugs involved are not traditionally associated with greatly increased risk, but pose a hypothetical risk with this virus in particular that needs more urgent study. So I'm not talking about all the drugs and conditions where people are already well aware that as a result their immune system in particular is compromised, I would not need to wait for more research for those.

Anyway I am being a bit vague but thats not just because I dont know the details of your condition, even if I did know those details then I would still be vague because although I am following the science of this virus, I have no intention of getting into territory of dispensing particular health advice beyond the obvious, I'm no doctor.


----------



## flypanam (Mar 18, 2020)

My workplace is closing in all but name. Lectures are been delivered remotely, admin staff have been advised to work from home, however the library must stay open with a full service so that students who don’t go home have a place to congregate when they come on campus. I’m not being even allowed to remove frontline services. Staff will be feeling exposed when we open today.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 18, 2020)

Library has to remain open with FULL service so that students have a place to congregate. ???  

I hadn't realised that this is the purpose of academic libraries. Stupid of me.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 18, 2020)

Not locked down yet but it’s feeling somehow inevitable. Dead quiet outside, usually there’d be lots of cars going past (8:30am here and I live on a fairly main road.) 

Really don’t know what to do. Should I pop out and buy more food? I don’t want to stockpile but worry about being stuck in house and things being disorganised and perhaps getting chaotic and dangerous.


----------



## flypanam (Mar 18, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Library has to remain open with FULL service so that students have a place to congregate. ???
> 
> I hadn't realised that this is the purpose of academic libraries. Stupid of me.


Well given that all senior management, teaching staff, admin are working from home that we have to keep open to marks two things that there is a hierarchy of work and workers in my institution and that now that it's essential that we remain open, i'm now for the first time in 20 years considered essential staff, shame that is not recognised in my shitty paid professional position.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 18, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Can you not apply for any of this largesse that is currently being splashed around, if the govt can suddenly find £330bn surely they can send some of it your way?



That £330bn is only state-backed loans for businesses through the banking system. which should be in place early next week, so I'll talk to my bank then & see what the terms & interest rates are, it could help. ATM I am at a complete loss as to what to do, there's enough work for the next 2 or 3 weeks, but it's looking fucking grim after that.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 18, 2020)

07.20, Day 1 in the Plague House....

Daddy has started talking to himself in a Geordie accent, and mentioning cannibalism. Mummy thinks he's a half-wit.

Difficult conversations to be had with kids about not seeing nanny - she plays a huge part in their lives, they stay overnight once a week, but that's binned for two weeks.

In better knews, #2(9) is going to have a poem published...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2020)

Wonder if my line manager will even acknowledge my "formal declaration" of my intention to self-isolate. Emailed her to say I was off poorly yesterday and she didn't reply, though I know she was in. She never replied. It's maddening.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 18, 2020)

kebabking said:


> 07.20, Day 1 in the Plague House....
> 
> Daddy has started talking to himself in a Geordie accent, and mentioning cannibalism. Mummy thinks he's a half-wit.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 18, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Libraries are closed here and some schools have partial closures.
> 
> The small one's school have just sent an email asking which parents are key workers and whether school closures would effect their child care so I think it's heading towards his school closing


Have they defined what a 'key' worker is?


kebabking said:


> And I think it's good night from us...
> 
> Mrs K (teacher) has a cough and feels like shit. We'll review in the morning but I think it's probably isolation time: #2 has swimming tomorrow and is really looking forward to it, #3's teacher - who she loves - is leaving at Easter so there's a good chance she won't see her again.
> 
> Job wise we're fine, I'm WFH anyway and mine would quite like me to get it now so I can take over from others in a few weeks - so some vigorous, public spirited snogging is on the cards...


I thought you were in the Army, how can you work from home?, Anybody who invades has to come to your house to do it?


----------



## kebabking (Mar 18, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Have they defined what a 'key' worker is?
> 
> I thought you were in the Army, how can you work from home?, Anybody who invades has to come to your house to do it?



I fight a desk, heroically.


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2020)

Just been told I won't be paid three days overtime I'm owed and I can have time off instead. I smell some sort of paycut/hour cut deal coming. I replied without kicking up a fuss and used the opportunity to push for wfh again. Normally would make a bigger fuss but shitting my pants about being out of work.


----------



## andysays (Mar 18, 2020)

maomao said:


> Just been told I won't be paid three days overtime I'm owed and I can have time off instead. I smell some sort of paycut/hour cut deal coming. I replied without kicking up a fuss and used the opportunity to push for wfh again. Normally would make a bigger fuss but shitting my pants about being out of work.


Sympathy for the loss of income and the uncertainty.

This may be a bit of a long shot, but is there anyway your taxi company could reorganise to focus on deliveries of food and medicines to those stuck at home?

I know that eg Sainsburys are attempting to expand their click and collect service, but some may be unable to collect stuff themselves.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 18, 2020)

Saffy said:


> Our local, which has only been open a year, has just started a home delivery service. If you donate a toilet roll (which they'll redistribute to those who need it) you get 10% off your order.


Never in my wildest dreams did I ever imagine that bog rolls would become a currency


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2020)

andysays said:


> This may be a bit of a long shot, but is there anyway your taxi company could reorganise to focus on deliveries of food and medicines to those stuck at home?


It's a nice idea but it costs about 300 a week to be a PCO driver in the first place and when drivers stop being able to pay for their cars they'll be taking them back to the hire companies. Or just working for Uber.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Have they defined what a 'key' worker is?
> 
> I thought you were in the Army, how can you work from home?, Anybody who invades has to come to your house to do it?



Yes


police and law enforcement
NHS / private hospitals or medical practices
fire service
paramedic
armed forces
Not supermarket workers


----------



## scifisam (Mar 18, 2020)

andysays said:


> Sympathy for the loss of income and the uncertainty.
> 
> This may be a bit of a long shot, but is there anyway your taxi company could reorganise to focus on deliveries of food and medicines to those stuck at home?
> 
> I know that eg Sainsburys are attempting to expand their click and collect service, but some may be unable to collect stuff themselves.



Can't see any way for a taxi company to offer paid services to deliver food and medicine to quarantined people without seeming like profiteering scumbags.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 18, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> police and law enforcement
> ...



I wonder how the people who define that expect shops to function or bins to be collected.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 18, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> police and law enforcement
> ...


I think they might find supermarket workers are a tad more key than they think when there is nobody restocking the shelves after the panic buyers have swept them clean.
Equally interesting that teachers aren't there either since of course teachers (and cleaners and dinner ladies) will be needed to staff the schools for the other key workers children.
In fact the whole list doesn't strike me as very imaginative what about truck drivers or van drivers delivering stuff? It might make more sense to draw up a list of non-key workers and work backwards.


----------



## grit (Mar 18, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not supermarket workers



You may rethink that in the coming weeks....


----------



## andysays (Mar 18, 2020)

maomao said:


> It's a nice idea but it costs about 300 a week to be a PCO driver in the first place and when drivers stop being able to pay for their cars they'll be taking them back to the hire companies. Or just working for Uber.



Ah well, I hope you find another way of using your particular set of skills, acquired over a very long career, in the new situation facing us


----------



## two sheds (Mar 18, 2020)

That toilet roll suppliers are not on that list explains a lot.


----------



## andysays (Mar 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Can't see any way for a taxi company to offer paid services to deliver food and medicine to quarantined people without seeming like profiteering scumbags.


Possibly true, but this is going to become a real and pressing issue in the weeks to come.


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Can't see any way for a taxi company to offer paid services to deliver food and medicine to quarantined people without seeming like profiteering scumbags.


I dunno, I’ve often pondered calling a cab go pick up a Wagamama order as Deliveroo thinks they’re too far away. I really love Katsu curry. 😄
I’d use that service if I was stuck and people will be stuck. Does depend on having the funds to pay for it I admit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2020)

I've called in sick for work, not because of covid but because of this toot abscess. I was trying to style it out so they close the schools THEN I book a dentist but the hurt is too great this morning so I've caved and booked an emergency dentist. I'll be interested to see what they are doing by way of minimizing spread.


----------



## hegley (Mar 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Can't see any way for a taxi company to offer paid services to deliver food and medicine to quarantined people without seeming like profiteering scumbags.


One of our local taxi companies has posted this:
_Between the hours of 9-10AM and 12-1PM Monday - Friday, we will provide all elderly customers with a free taxi to either, Sainsbury’s, Asda’s or Morrison’s. We do not want older people without family to struggle during this difficult time. _
Which is lovely but not sure how long they will be able to keep this up if they're really down on fares the rest of the time.


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2020)

hegley said:


> Which is lovely but not sure how long they will be able to keep this up if they're really down on fares the rest of the time.


Local firms may be having a small boom from people not wanting to get on buses and tubes. I'm strictly corporate/exec and the rich have all left town and locked down as far as I can tell. Some of my biggest clients have switched hundreds of people to wfh and closed the offices. Production companies have cancelled filming. Total of two airport jobs booked today. That should be three figures.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 18, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> I've called in sick for work, not because of covid but because of this toot abscess. I was trying to style it out so they close the schools THEN I book a dentist but the hurt is too great this morning so I've caved and booked an emergency dentist. I'll be interested to see what they are doing by way of minimizing spread.




Yeah, I’ve been wondering about dentistry. Being on lockdown with dental pain sounds to me like a recipe for mayhem and disaster, but how on Earth to be safe with one of you with their hands inside the others’ mouth at a time like this? Double masks and gloves I guess?

Wishing you well DotCommunist


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 18, 2020)

Earlier this month, I flew from Germany to Scotland for a job interview; then I went on to Ireland, where my sister had just entered a hospice (yes, for the obvious reason).

Now, it looks like the door has slammed shut behind me. Irish government is advising no travel outside the country until the 29th of this month at least. And the room I have back in Halle is only temporary, booked for this month. . . I just hope they don't throw my stuff out if I can't make it back to claim it.

For the moment, I am rooming with my mum and my eldest niece, which is OK apart from the fact that the latter person loves to hog the bathroom in the mornings.

My sister's visiting hours keep getting cut, as the hospice (all good people there, as far as I can see) are getting more and more paranoid about the virus. Couches in the lobby have been roped off so that people can't sit there and cough on each other, for example. It's not the greatest position to be in, but there are (as always) people in the world who are worse off.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm starting to feel really anxious. I've cooked some lentil soup and have boiled a load of chickpeas to make a curry and some hummous. All this is going in the freezer.

I'm doing some kind of planning but I am starting to feel like I have no idea what I'm doing or even what I am actually preparing for. It feels all consuming and that everyone around me is losing the plot clearing out the supermarkets.

I have to go back to work tomorrow. No idea how that is going to go. No WFH option for me and I have to get the bus to work.

The uncertainty is starting to get to me.  I need to calm the fuck down.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 18, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> Here in Spain it´s proper lockdown. Since Friday I´ve only been out to walk the dogs (not their usual long walk), go to the supermarket and nip into work for five minutes to pick something up. You can´t go into supermarkets in pairs and all bars, restaurants, clubs, libraries, musems and schools are shut. There´s a view of a busy, arterial road from here and it´s eerily quiet.
> 
> You´re only allowed outdoors to go to work (if still working), buy food, attend medical appointments/pharmacy, walk dogs or - strangely (!) - get a haircut.



Also: in the last couple of days, at 8pm, people have taken to opening windows or going onto balconies and applauding, in tribute to the efforts of healthcare workers here.


----------



## Sue (Mar 18, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> I've called in sick for work, not because of covid but because of this toot abscess. I was trying to style it out so they close the schools THEN I book a dentist but the hurt is too great this morning so I've caved and booked an emergency dentist. I'll be interested to see what they are doing by way of minimizing spread.


A colleague had his dental appointment cancelled this morning because he's got a cold. Good luck.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 18, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm starting to feel really anxious. I've cooked some lentil soup and have boiled a load of chickpeas to make a curry and some hummous. All this is going in the freezer.
> 
> I'm doing some kind of planning but I am starting to feel like I have no idea what I'm doing or even what I am actually preparing for. It feels all consuming and that everyone around me is losing the plot clearing out the supermarkets.
> 
> ...


You are permitted to freak about it, its fairenuff .

All we can do is roll with it......and know that none of us are alone as in we are all having the same fears. I'm much better when I'm at work cus I've got stuff to do and  I get a lot of social needs met at work.


I go in and out of feeling similar. I'm off work till Monday because of an infected thumb . I think everything at work will be different from next week. I might be moved to a ward. I feel like I'm in the army being a health worker.... 

I live on my own and can be quite reclusive but its totally different if you feel you don't have the choice to go and socialise . Gonna have to rely on video messaging  my mates.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 18, 2020)

Friend with three kids just had visit from boyfriend stayed a couple of days, she’s now running a 40 degree temp and he wandered off back home to his retired parents 

there really isn’t a lot of thinking going on at the minute


----------



## pogofish (Mar 18, 2020)

All packed-up and ready to get out of work.

Just waiting for the boss to come back from the meeting that is going to define who is going to be considered "critical" staff or put on the Red and Blue Teams who will get called-in as needed.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Pubs were still open today.
> 
> This evening, there were notices up at the bar and in the door-windows at one Swansea Spoons about a strict extra hygiene regime, and about doubling the cleaning levels and frequency.
> 
> Who knows how long staying open will last though???  -- in Ireland, all Spoons have shut down, I've heard.


All pubs in Ireland are shut. ALL.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 18, 2020)

My kitten (not really mine but lives in the garden/neighbour and I feed her/she thinks she lives here) has been sneezing and snotty for weeks. Fine and cheerful otherwise. I'm afraid of a lock down. But also feel nervous about going out. Already been out once today, everyone crowding together in the supermarket which made me anxious. Vet said he's open till 7. Should I take her to the vet? (I also don't have a cat box so have to carry her in a washing basket!)


----------



## oryx (Mar 18, 2020)

miss direct said:


> My kitten (not really mine but lives in the garden/neighbour and I feed her/she thinks she lives here) has been sneezing and snotty for weeks. Fine and cheerful otherwise. I'm afraid of a lock down. But also feel nervous about going out. Already been out once today, everyone crowding together in the supermarket which made me anxious. Vet said he's open till 7. Should I take her to the vet? (I also don't have a cat box so have to carry her in a washing basket!)


I think we may soon be facing a similar dilemma as one of ours is much more lethargic than usual.

I would take her if you can, as if you have been out anyway you might as well, and before a possible lockdown - I plan to do this with ours if he doesn't perk up.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Best of luck sue


Thinking of you. Hope you will be ok.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> You are permitted to freak about it, its fairenuff .
> 
> All we can do is roll with it......and know that none of us are alone as in we are all having the same fears. I'm much better when I'm at work cus I've got stuff to do and  I get a lot of social needs met at work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that x

I live alone as well and I don't think that is helping right now as there's nobody immediately there to talk about it, joke a bit and relieve the pressure.

I might feel better when I'm at work tomorrow. Take my mind off it a bit.


----------



## grit (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> All pubs in Ireland are shut. ALL.



Not sure how obvious this is over in the UK, but Ireland is very close to just being on complete lock down, and has been since late last week.

I've had more than one awkward video conference call with attendees from across Europe as it became clear that every country represented on the call bar the UK was and had been working from home for days.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2020)

My daughter and her g/f are postponing their move to Scotland. Her g/f is self-isolating due to asthma (she was hospitalised over xmas), so can't start a new job up there, which means my lass would be the only wage-earner, on probation, so if she got sick they'd be fucked whilst being tied into a lease. Their support network wouldn't be available cos g/f's gran too old, mum and dad both have vulnerabilities. I'm both gutted for them and quietly selfishly yippeeing, cos I was gonna miss her so much. I know it will still happen in the future, but not right now.

Meantime, all gigs cancelled now, bar one small festival, which I think is teetering a bit.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

elbows said:


> If I were in that position then I would try to play it safe until more is known about whether some widely used medical drugs are making the risk from this particular virus a lot worse, or whether its almost all a question of the conditions themselves. If its the former and they get proper evidence of this, then some peoples drugs regimes may be changed by the medical authorities to reduce these risks. I have no sense of how long that may take or whether the evidence will be conclusive and easily actable on by governments (other than the current caution and warnings regarding Ibuprofen).
> 
> Although I have to say that this stance of mine is in regards to a fairly small number of conditions where the drugs involved are not traditionally associated with greatly increased risk, but pose a hypothetical risk with this virus in particular that needs more urgent study. So I'm not talking about all the drugs and conditions where people are already well aware that as a result their immune system in particular is compromised, I would not need to wait for more research for those.
> 
> Anyway I am being a bit vague but thats not just because I dont know the details of your condition, even if I did know those details then I would still be vague because although I am following the science of this virus, I have no intention of getting into territory of dispensing particular health advice beyond the obvious, I'm no doctor.


My GP went on and on about Tumeric and pomegranate and papaya last week rather than meds. Then would not give me more than a weeks supply. Thank fuck her colleague sorted me a months worth over the phone and emailed the prescription to the chemist. The whole surgery is shut now as one or more of the 10 GP's got it. 

Some stressed local (who is known for being a idiot bigot) was shouting at the chemist counter staff when I got there. I put that straight with vicious male violence (calm it down now pal or.  ). 

Poor woman though. At risk every day, no mask to avoid panicking people and spittle flecked (TM editor)  twat shouting at her. 

We are all stressed. Let's be kind and nice. 

I'm going to avoid being abrasive 'till this is all over.  
Do my bit.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

grit said:


> Not sure how obvious this is over in the UK, but Ireland is very close to just being on complete lock down, and has been since late last week.
> 
> I've had more than one awkward video conference call with attendees from across Europe as it became clear that every country represented on the call bar the UK was and had been working from home for days.


The love of money beats the love of people. 

grit Can you give us a snapshot of daily life and how people are coping?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm starting to feel really anxious. ...The uncertainty is starting to get to me.  I need to calm the fuck down.


Awww Mrs Miggins  - are you doing/have you done any physical exercise? A long walk or a run or something? Just to work off the adrenaline and boost your endorphins/immunity?

I've gone the opposite way. I started this year thinking my fucking house was falling down, that I'd be poverty stricken, that my daughter was fucking off and I'd never hug her again and now this - and I'm done with worrying. It can fuck off. I'm letting it all roll out in front of me now, and I'll deal with shit as and when it happens.

In the meantime, my neighbours have replied with lovely messages to my written offers of help, I'm keeping all tenants in work informed of the grants that will shortly be available and all general medical info, helping my lass and her g/f with their shit, and just received a bag of brown pasta through the post from a mate


----------



## grit (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> The love of money beats the love of people.
> 
> grit Can you give us a snapshot of daily life and how people are coping?



Usual disclaimers apply, I'm a middle class tech bro.

That said, since the end of last week we have closed, schools, universities, gyms, churches, music venues etc. Food is on the shelves in supermarkets, however the go to items such as eggs,pasta etc is depleted in some stores, but is being restocked. Some of the bigger supermarkets have a security on the door, who  appear to be solely concerned with just managing the amount of people in the supermarket at any one time. Anecdotally anyone who has the ability to work from home has been doing so since early last week. The larger companies had people working from home prior to that. Aside from supermarkets the only two types of businesses that are still open are the huge multinational (e.g McDonalds) or the very small local businesses who know most likely if they close they will never reopen (e.g local asian food shop). There are a few stragglers who are either in denial or don't understand the severity of the situation, anecdotally anyone seen questioning the seriousness is usually put straight by the larger group. We have had 140,000 made unemployed with the closures of retail outlets and by the end of the week we expect many more. Government has managed to cut through a lot of red tape to get retail workers, freelancers and any of the folks that are first hit by the sackings to get dole asap, its obvious that the 200 odd euro a week isint close to whats required but it does fit in with what people feel is a correct and proactive approach by the government.

As with anywhere else on the planet its a completely surreal situation. I don't know if its a function of our small size but all people do at least appear to be "putting on the green jersey" by pulling together and offering support to each other. The police have put together a public order unit on stand by in reaction to about 30 young fellas causing a bit of mayhem out in a west Dublin suburb, but no other real unrest has been seen/reported.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Awww Mrs Miggins  - are you doing/have you done any physical exercise? A long walk or a run or something? Just to work off the adrenaline and boost your endorphins/immunity?


Yeah a walk might be a good idea. I haven't been out today. Cheers.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 18, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> I've called in sick for work, not because of covid but because of this toot abscess. I was trying to style it out so they close the schools THEN I book a dentist but the hurt is too great this morning so I've caved and booked an emergency dentist. I'll be interested to see what they are doing by way of minimizing spread.



Lots of love mate.


----------



## grit (Mar 18, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah a walk might be a good idea. I haven't been out today. Cheers.



For everyone, doing whatever amount of exercise you can is going to be extremely important for mental as well as physical health in the months ahead.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 18, 2020)

I got out of the house a bit late for work this morning.  I usually head out of the house about 7 am.  If I do that I have a pretty clear path to work.  If I wait an hour, I have to wait for several changes of lights and it takes twice as long to get to work.  This morning I left the house at 8:10 and had clear sailing all the way to work.  The road was practically deserted.

We have made some changes at work.  We've closed the building to anyone but employees.  We have a small trade in laminating and that's closed.  The boss has left it up to us if we want to self-isolate at home.  We have several employees in their 80's and most of them took him up on it.  My supervisor was given the task of walking around each morning and looking everyone over to see if they're sick and hand sanitizer stations have popped up next to common area keypads.

I've spend a lot of time setting up customers to work from home and reassuring them that we're still working.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 18, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> I've called in sick for work, not because of covid but because of this toot abscess. I was trying to style it out so they close the schools THEN I book a dentist but the hurt is too great this morning so I've caved and booked an emergency dentist. I'll be interested to see what they are doing by way of minimizing spread.


My dentist just sent an email round about all their hygiene measures - to be fair, dentists are generally pretty careful about this shit anyway. Though I only have a non-emergency condition which will take forever to fix anyway (as well as lots of money) so I'm going to leave it for a bit.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 18, 2020)

hegley said:


> One of our local taxi companies has posted this:
> _Between the hours of 9-10AM and 12-1PM Monday - Friday, we will provide all elderly customers with a free taxi to either, Sainsbury’s, Asda’s or Morrison’s. We do not want older people without family to struggle during this difficult time. _
> Which is lovely but not sure how long they will be able to keep this up if they're really down on fares the rest of the time.


I think quite a lot of people would pay anyway,  wouldn't they?  Along the lines of:

"yes,  I understand that it can be free and that is really good of you,  but I got my pension today and I insist on paying because there might be some poor sod who has only £2.50 to their name and needs bread and tea and anyway next week that could be me" _etc_.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 18, 2020)

Weirdly....last night and through today I’ve been feeling like nothing bad is happening now or going to happen and all these measures are a kind of mass hysteria. I know it’s not true, I know this is a kind of defence mechanism on my part. I’ve been home, warm and comfortable and with a well stocked fridge with no contact with anyone since yesterday afternoon, and I feel strangely calm and safe. I wonder if this is some kind of idiosyncratic counter-response to the awful fear (personal circumstances)  I’ve had to live with over the last five + years.

So a bit similar to sojourner .

It’s helped by watching the birds in my garden. They neither know nor care. There’s a blue tit on the hanging feeder, energetically sorting through the seeds, discarding the boring ones he doesn’t want, throwing them over his shoulder onto the ground where the bkadkbird is picking them up.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2020)

kebabking said:


> And I think it's good night from us...
> 
> Mrs K (teacher) has a cough and feels like shit. We'll review in the morning but I think it's probably isolation time: #2 has swimming tomorrow and is really looking forward to it, #3's teacher - who she loves - is leaving at Easter so there's a good chance she won't see her again.
> 
> Job wise we're fine, I'm WFH anyway and mine would quite like me to get it now so I can take over from others in a few weeks - so some vigorous, public spirited snogging is on the cards...



Blowjobs are the best conduit for transmission.

Do it for England!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

grit said:


> For everyone, doing whatever amount of exercise you can is going to be extremely important for mental as well as physical health in the months ahead.


I'm using my e scooter to avoid the tube. It's great fun now its a bit warmer.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I got out of the house a bit late for work this morning.  I usually head out of the house about 7 am.  If I do that I have a pretty clear path to work.  If I wait an hour, I have to wait for several changes of lights and it takes twice as long to get to work.  This morning I left the house at 8:10 and had clear sailing all the way to work.  The road was practically deserted.
> 
> We have made some changes at work.  We've closed the building to anyone but employees.  We have a small trade in laminating and that's closed.  The boss has left it up to us if we want to self-isolate at home.  We have several employees in their 80's and most of them took him up on it.  My supervisor was given the task of walking around each morning and looking everyone over to see if they're sick and hand sanitizer stations have popped up next to common area keypads.
> 
> I've spend a lot of time setting up customers to work from home and reassuring them that we're still working.


Staff in their 80's. I'm shocked. Do they not get a pension they can live off?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Celyn said:


> I think quite a lot of people would pay anyway,  wouldn't they?  Along the lines of:
> 
> "yes,  I understand that it can be free and that is really good of you,  but I got my pension today and I insist on paying because there might be some poor sod who has only £2.50 to their name and needs bread and tea and anyway next week that could be me" _etc_.


Totally this. The elderly are like that.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I'm using my e scooter to avoid the tube. It's great fun now its a bit warmer.


I was thinking of buying a scooter for this same exact reason - not that I need to travel right now anyway but fuck the tube if I do. I don't mind looking like a bellend because I do if I'm walking too.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 18, 2020)

I phoned my GP surgery about a repeat prescription I had requested on the automated re-order phone line but hadn't managed to pick up yet.  Wanted to check it would still be there and that the practice wasn't on lockdown before working out whether to get three buses or a taxi to get there (cos I'm at my ancient demented Dad's house for now). 

All fine,  but it struck me that only weeks ago it would have been massively weird to have a GP practice say "oh,  we're locked down for patients but can do prescriptions".  I wonder what happens when people have non Covid19 ailments and want to see a doctor.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm generally a bit concerned about this new job that I'm supposed to be starting at the end of the month. Things are changing so fast that there doesn't seem to be any point my querying yet, and they haven't said anything to me about putting it off or anything, but hopefully they don't expect me to actually go to the office (which may be closed anyway - it's in a shared space). They seemed sensible about it when I last saw them a few weeks ago, at least - people were actually talking discussing it and avoiding handshakes etc back then.

I've already signed the contract at least. I shall send them an email next week.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Staff in their 80's. I'm shocked. Do they not get a pension they can live off?



They get Social Security, Medicare, and benefits from a 401K.  As far as I can tell, all but one works because they want to.  The founder of the company worked into his mid-90s and lived to be 100.  One of the people who is working says that "if you retire, you die" and another says that since her husband has passed, she needs something to do.   All of them make valuable contributions here.

The one that works, but says she'd rather retire has prescription bills that run $2,500 a month.  She has a prescription that isn't covered by Medicare.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Latest Government advice gives me the possibility of being either Working From Home, or just self-isolating at home, for 12 weeks.
> I'm in one of the "vulnerable groups", but right now I'm feeling in peak health
> I'll go in tomorrow (Weds) but I'll email or chat to my more senior boss as early as possible ... "more senior" because my direct boss is already self-isolating as from yesterday.
> He's new, and already has the reputation of being a lazy sod, several mentions round the desks were made of that today
> ...



Well I had that (five minute!!) meeting with the boss this morning, and I've been sent home! 
Possibly indefinitely, almost certainly for at least twelve weeks -- it would seem that Civil Service policy (in most departments anyway) is to follow NHS advice quite strictly.
I've been categorised as being on "special leave" (i.e. full pay and no impact on other leave   )
No Working From Home it seems, at least not in the immediate term.
My only obligation, for now, is to phone my line manager every week (I'll be choosing to do this each Monday).
At least ten other people, and that's on our floor alone, have been sent home today as well.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Weirdly....last night and through today I’ve been feeling like nothing bad is happening now or going to happen and all these measures are a kind of mass hysteria. I know it’s not true, I know this is a kind of defence mechanism on my part. I’ve been home, warm and comfortable and with a well stocked fridge with no contact with anyone since yesterday afternoon, and I feel strangely calm and safe. I wonder if this is some kind of idiosyncratic counter-response to the awful fear (personal circumstances)  I’ve had to live with over the last five + years.
> 
> So a bit similar to sojourner .
> 
> It’s helped by watching the birds in my garden. They neither know nor care. There’s a blue tit on the hanging feeder, energetically sorting through the seeds, discarding the boring ones he doesn’t want, throwing them over his shoulder onto the ground where the bkadkbird is picking them up.


They are messy eaters aren't they? We have a hierarchy of eaters in the garden. The neighbour feeds squirrels hazel nuts (continuous supply). The squirrels drop bits of nuts as they eat. The wood pidgeons eat the dropped bits. The tits empty the feeders but discard at least half of the contents. 
They all fight like rats in a trap when a fat ball is hung up. 

The wood pigeons despite being huge and having all the nuts they want regard my seedlings as a delicacy. I regard pigeon breast with shallots in  a red wine sauce as a delicacy. 

I am just about to plant a lot of seedlings out so the sound of a Springer air rifle will twang for a bit. My bastard cat likes the idea of being a gun cat but simply just gets the dead pigeon and fucks off with it to eat it elsewhere and cause a huge old lady provoking mess. 

Bless his ginger paws. 

The squirrels I would like to try to eat given their diet but to be fair they dont damage my crops and the neighbour regards them as substitutes for children she does not have. 

I dont like the racist neigbour but like to keep neighbours sweet as a general rule. 

I might do the pigeon dish for Sunday which involves shooting them today or tomorrow.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll cope, somehow ...  

festivaldeb, who for now has no prospect of being sent home, is threatening me with lots of new household jobs. That's only fair!! 

Nice to know I won't need to be getting up in the dark again until October anyway


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> They get Social Security, Medicare, and benefits from a 401K.  As far as I can tell, all but one works because they want to.  The founder of the company worked into his mid-90s and lived to be 100.  One of the people who is working says that "if you retire, you die" and another says that since her husband has passed, she needs something to do.
> 
> The one that works, but says she'd rather retire has prescription bills that run $2,500 a month.  She has a prescription that isn't covered by Medicare.


Can she not get grey market meds from Mexico?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Can she not get grey market meds from Mexico?



She might, but its evidently an arthritis medication only produced by one company--hence its cost.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> She might, but its evidently an arthritis medication only produced by one company--hence its cost.


I want to swear but not offend.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I want to swear but not offend.



The Pharma industry has a lot to answer for.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Totally this. The elderly are like that.




Poor people are like this. There are a lot of Elders who are poor. Rich old folk can be total arseholes, just like any other rich people. Stats tell us that proportionally, poor people give more than rich people do to charity, Widow’s mite and all that.

When I was fundraising for UNICEF I was humbled to tears on a weekly basis by poor people insisting I take their gift “Because I know what it is to be cold and I can’t bear to think of the children being so cold”. One chap made me set up a direct debit because he was dying of cancer and he didn’t want to die with money in the bank while people were cold and hungry.


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Well I had that (five minute!!) meeting with the boss this morning, and I've been sent home!
> Possibly indefinitely, almost certainly for at least twelve weeks -- it would seem that Civil Service policy (in most departments anyway) is to follow NHS advice quite strictly.
> I've been categorised as being on "special leave" (i.e. full pay and no impact on other leave   )
> No Working From Home it seems, at least not in the immediate term.
> ...



if that starts to happen in the DWP, then how will people get pensions, benefits, they really will have to give out helicopter money soon.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> So a bit similar to sojourner .
> 
> It’s helped by watching the birds in my garden. They neither know nor care. There’s a blue tit on the hanging feeder, energetically sorting through the seeds, discarding the boring ones he doesn’t want, throwing them over his shoulder onto the ground where the bkadkbird is picking them up.




I put a bird feeder 'tree' up in my concrete yard at the weekend and am getting huge joy from watching the robins and blue tits feeding from it   I got the fancy-dan food from Martin Mere and RSPB so they're basically enjoying slap-up seedy meals


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2020)

Fuckinell William of Walworth  - you dropped on there didn't you? I can't begin to imagine that level of employment rights!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2020)

treelover said:


> if that starts to happen in the DWP, then how will people get pensions, benefits, they really will have to give out helicopter money soon.



I agree. 
Where I work, the public won't be affected by numerous staff being absent to anywhere near the same extent.
But the DWP .....


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Fuckinell William of Walworth  - you dropped on there didn't you? I can't begin to imagine that level of employment rights!



Feather Bedded Civil Servant or PCS Member Civil Servant? You decide


----------



## Celyn (Mar 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I agree.
> Where I work, the public won't be affected by numerous staff being absent to anywhere near the same extent.
> But the DWP .....


Oh god, staff shortages at the DWP could be pretty disastrous.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Poor people are like this. There are a lot of Elders who are poor. Rich old folk can be total arseholes, just like any other rich people. Stats tell us that proportionally, poor people give more than rich people do to charity, Widow’s mite and all that.
> 
> When I was fundraising for UNICEF I was humbled to tears on a weekly basis by poor people insisting I take their gift “Because I know what it is to be cold and I can’t bear to think of the children being so cold”. One chap made me set up a direct debit because he was dying of cancer and he didn’t want to die with money in the bank while people were cold and hungry.


I agree with you. Bit tearful as I write this, very poignant. 
Yeah poor people have empathy in a way that the rich don't have. Its humbling.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Oh god, staff shortages at the DWP could be pretty disastrous.


yeh when you see how shit they are with a full complement...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Well I had that (five minute!!) meeting with the boss this morning, and I've been sent home!
> Possibly indefinitely, almost certainly for at least twelve weeks -- it would seem that Civil Service policy (in most departments anyway) is to follow NHS advice quite strictly.
> I've been categorised as being on "special leave" (i.e. full pay and no impact on other leave   )
> No Working From Home it seems, at least not in the immediate term.
> ...


they've closed the library so i'm wfh for at least 6 weeks

only there's no w


----------



## miss direct (Mar 18, 2020)

Well, Erdogan just made a speech, and no lock down, but everyone in Turkey has been told not to leave the house unless you have to. Well, all the low paid workers are still going to work...


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Well I had that (five minute!!) meeting with the boss this morning, and I've been sent home!
> Possibly indefinitely, almost certainly for at least twelve weeks -- it would seem that Civil Service policy (in most departments anyway) is to follow NHS advice quite strictly.
> I've been categorised as being on "special leave" (i.e. full pay and no impact on other leave   )
> No Working From Home it seems, at least not in the immediate term.
> ...


Result!


----------



## Celyn (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> they've closed the library so i'm wfh for at least 6 weeks
> 
> only there's no w


Oh dear. How sad. Never mind.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh when you see how shit they are with a full complement...


Hell, yes!  With any luck, they might have to slow down on dragging people in for interviews about why they would still like to have ESA. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> they've closed the library so i'm wfh for at least 6 weeks
> 
> only there's no w


Any plans?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Any plans?


----------



## campanula (Mar 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It’s helped by watching the birds in my garden.


  Yah...although the magpies which had been nesting just outside my window got mugged by a couple of crows who started to dismantle the maggie nest while the smaller corvids sat around looking defeated. The crows flew off but the maggies abandonned the nest, only to return later today to take out the most select twigs, presumably for rebuilding somewhere else. No sign of the thuggish crows but looks like avian slowTV has ground to a halt.

Annoyingly, despite having to self-isolate because of underlying health issues, my clinic GP refuses to allow me more than a weeks worth of meds. Trying to cut back myself just leaves me feeling sweaty and knackered with no real idea whether it is just lack of meds or coming down with Conid19...and this after half a dozen increasingly garbled phone calls to my clinic which apparently has only 1 GP left to cover the whole of East Anglia (who can prescribe controlled drugs.) And even then, I still have to wait till next week (27th) before I can get a week's worth.

It is very clear to me that the country absolutely is going to rely on an army of low-paid drivers, supermarket and care workers as well as health workers. And yep, DWP...which has been laughably crap. Have cancelled my DD for this months rent as I actually live on SSP all year round so, like many others, a hand to mouth daily precarious existance. Am trying really hard not to freak out and feel extra disgruntled that volunteering around the 'hood is not really an option now since I am in the at risk group...so lots of sitting at home having catastrophic thoughts. Need to rein them in somehow because panic attacks, with breathing difficulties) are not any sort of useful response here (have had 3 really depleting and quite scary ones...which makes me feel weak, feeble and a bloody nuisance.. Feels out of my control though.


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Well, Erdogan just made a speech, and no lock down, but everyone in Turkey has been told not to leave the house unless you have to. Well, all the low paid workers are still going to work...


Same here. I told one of the drivers at work he should buy a PS4 and a couple of driving games. Got a laugh but not one I was proud of.

Meanwhile a colleague in her 20s was in tears at the thought of wfh. She moved back into her mum and occasionally violent stepdad's house last year due to not being able to afford anywhere liveable. Doesn't own a computer and barely has room for her stuff. Had sorted out a room in a friend's auntie's house but the old lady is a COPD patient on daily oxygen so that's not happening. A lot of people just don't have jobs that can be done at home or homes that they can do any job in.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 18, 2020)

This is so hard, for so many people all over the world. Plans put on hold, lives changed, people stuck in countries where they don't want to be. Just thinking about the consequences is mind blowing. Finding it very hard to keep going and working (I work from home anyway!)


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 18, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Fuckinell William of Walworth  - you dropped on there didn't you? I can't begin to imagine that level of employment rights!



That's what work should be like. In the words of l'oreal 'because you're worth it'...we all are.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## marshall (Mar 18, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Finding it very hard to keep going and working (I work from home anyway!)



Know exactly what you mean, I'm freelance, writer, from home, and have been really busy recently, but at the back of my mind there's the growing doubt that I'm actually going to get paid for all this in 30 days.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm in London with Mrs Frank at the moment but I'm now worried they'll bring the shutters down on the whole city and I'll be stuck here. But if I leave in the morning, that would cut short the last bit of time I get to spend with my partner for who fucking knows how long.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 18, 2020)

Day one working from home and already a bit bored, planted a load of stuff for the summer, did couple hours decent work, watched a lot of Netflix, hoovered a few things up at local Tesco express and ordered shopping for delivery in two weeks...

Might start doing some biking tomorrow lunchtime, build fitness back up after wet lazy winter.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 18, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm in London with Mrs Frank at the moment but I'm now worried they'll bring the shutters down on the whole city and I'll be stuck here. But if I leave in the morning, that would cut short the last bit of time I get to spend with my partner for who fucking knows how long.


I had it from two pretty good sources this afternoon that London is extremely close to going to a Paris style lockdown.


----------



## oryx (Mar 18, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I had it from two pretty good sources this afternoon that London is extremely close to going to a Paris style lockdown.


According to Reuters one of the reasons it's being considered is because some people are continuing to go out (e.g. to pubs) as per normal.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 18, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Hell, yes!  With any luck, they might have to slow down on dragging people in for interviews about why they would still like to have ESA. Fingers crossed.



All the interviews have been postponed until further notice. Assuming the universal credit roll out pilots will be stopped as well presumably because they can't do face to face interviews and the staff will be needed for the massive influx of new claims. 

So that's good for now. It could also lead to it all being scrapped as well tbh. There's a lot of changes are going to have to come through these next few months. Donald trump has already announced universal payments will be made to everyone in the US to help them deal with the repercussions of the virus.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2020)

BB1 has had her GCSE’s cancelled. I would have welcomed this news, but she has worked like a mother-fucker to get good results, never less than two hours a day above school work, she blows my fucking mind with her commitment. And now it’s worth shit.


----------



## Sue (Mar 18, 2020)

Found out more about the confirmed case at my work. He was self-isolating from last Thursday and feeling not too bad then on Saturday was having breathing problems and was rushed into hospital. He's doing better now but now someone else (different floor/team) is suspected to have it but obvs won't be tested unless they end up in hospital too. Wonder how many others there are...

So we're now all meant to be working from home until the 1st of April though I suspect it'll be longer than that.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 18, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BB1 has had her GCSE’s cancelled. I would have welcomed this news, but she has worked like a mother-fucker to get good results, never less than two hours a day above school work, she blows my fucking mind with her commitment. And now it’s worth shit.


Yeah.  Announcing that,  without having an answer as to where the grades will come from, was a shit move by Bojo.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 18, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I had it from two pretty good sources this afternoon that London is extremely close to going to a Paris style lockdown.


The issue being - as ever - that dickheads ruin things for the rest. If people stopped being selfish twats there’s no need for a forced lockdown.


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2020)

oryx said:


> According to Reuters one of the reasons it's being considered is because some people are continuing to go out (e.g. to pubs) as per normal.



If I were the government then I would not like to leave these measures until after the weekend, as the sight of people trying to carry on almost as normal in pubs etc over the weekend will just be too much. 

But of course I am not the government and I'm not sure how to guesstimate the speed of their response on this front. Still I suppose I can easily imagine them announcing something on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 18, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BB1 has had her GCSE’s cancelled.


Cancelled or postponed? She'll have to take them at some point, surely.


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Cancelled or postponed? She'll have to take them at some point, surely.



Maybe. But other contingency plans probably exist that would make use of other means by which to give pupils in the affected years a different means of achieving qualifications without interupting the next stages of their education too much.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 18, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I had it from two pretty good sources this afternoon that London is extremely close to going to a Paris style lockdown.


Within 72 hours apparently.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Cancelled or postponed? She'll have to take them at some point, surely.


No, it'll be predicted grades or similar. No exams at all this summer, sats, GCSEs, a levels.


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Cancelled or postponed? She'll have to take them at some point, surely.


Don’t think so, they’re going off predicted grades.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 18, 2020)

Surely if London goes into lockdown people who are from outside London will be allowed to go home? What's the alternative - sorry, you're obliged to stay here, and if you can't afford to pay double rent then tough luck, sleep on the streets?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> My second biggest client has just called, he's fucked because all his Eastern European staff are going home to be with their families, which is understandable, he was very apologetic about having to cancel his regular work with me, I am gutted for him, but also for myself, as that's almost another 20% income gone.
> 
> I took a big hit on my own income last year because of the general uncertainty, and dipped into my limited savings to avoid letting any of the team go, thinking I could ride  it out, and we were bouncing back over the last 3 months, and in a week around 50% of business has gone out of the window, not sure how I am going to deal with this.



cupid_stunt, did you see the loans and grants the chancellor announced, could they help you?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2020)

Dealing with a lot (450) companies who have have booked events and have paid/part paid/owe overdue money. Also about 50 supplier companies owed/part paid money is a fucking joy.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Surely if London goes into lockdown people who are from outside London will be allowed to go home? What's the alternative - sorry, you're obliged to stay here, and if you can't afford to pay double rent then tough luck, sleep on the streets?


 First stage will be forcing premises to close, restricting/banning events and public gatherings and limiting public transport. Essential workers will still be able to get in and out and they won't be throwing up armed checkpoints.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 18, 2020)

I really, really hope that they do the predicted grades thing sensibly. Currently official predicted grades at gcse are based on the results of year 9 SATs. That means that kids who've improved a lot since then would be marked down. And it would mean that kids who were great at, say, at, but crap at maths and English get given terrible grades. And I could see low income kids suddenly seeing a huge drop in their exam results.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Surely if London goes into lockdown people who are from outside London will be allowed to go home? What's the alternative - sorry, you're obliged to stay here, and if you can't afford to pay double rent then tough luck, sleep on the streets?



With the clowns we've got running this country, who even knows?


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 18, 2020)

campanula said:


> Yah...although the magpies which had been nesting just outside my window got mugged by a couple of crows who started to dismantle the maggie nest while the smaller corvids sat around looking defeated. The crows flew off but the maggies abandonned the nest, only to return later today to take out the most select twigs, presumably for rebuilding somewhere else. No sign of the thuggish crows but looks like avian slowTV has ground to a halt.
> 
> Annoyingly, despite having to self-isolate because of underlying health issues, my clinic GP refuses to allow me more than a weeks worth of meds. Trying to cut back myself just leaves me feeling sweaty and knackered with no real idea whether it is just lack of meds or coming down with Conid19...and this after half a dozen increasingly garbled phone calls to my clinic which apparently has only 1 GP left to cover the whole of East Anglia (who can prescribe controlled drugs.) And even then, I still have to wait till next week (27th) before I can get a week's worth.
> 
> It is very clear to me that the country absolutely is going to rely on an army of low-paid drivers, supermarket and care workers as well as health workers. And yep, DWP...which has been laughably crap. Have cancelled my DD for this months rent as I actually live on SSP all year round so, like many others, a hand to mouth daily precarious existance. Am trying really hard not to freak out and feel extra disgruntled that volunteering around the 'hood is not really an option now since I am in the at risk group...so lots of sitting at home having catastrophic thoughts. Need to rein them in somehow because panic attacks, with breathing difficulties) are not any sort of useful response here (have had 3 really depleting and quite scary ones...which makes me feel weak, feeble and a bloody nuisance.. Feels out of my control though.



Mate that's so shit. If you


campanula said:


> Yah...although the magpies which had been nesting just outside my window got mugged by a couple of crows who started to dismantle the maggie nest while the smaller corvids sat around looking defeated. The crows flew off but the maggies abandonned the nest, only to return later today to take out the most select twigs, presumably for rebuilding somewhere else. No sign of the thuggish crows but looks like avian slowTV has ground to a halt.
> 
> Annoyingly, despite having to self-isolate because of underlying health issues, my clinic GP refuses to allow me more than a weeks worth of meds. Trying to cut back myself just leaves me feeling sweaty and knackered with no real idea whether it is just lack of meds or coming down with Conid19...and this after half a dozen increasingly garbled phone calls to my clinic which apparently has only 1 GP left to cover the whole of East Anglia (who can prescribe controlled drugs.) And even then, I still have to wait till next week (27th) before I can get a week's worth.
> 
> It is very clear to me that the country absolutely is going to rely on an army of low-paid drivers, supermarket and care workers as well as health workers. And yep, DWP...which has been laughably crap. Have cancelled my DD for this months rent as I actually live on SSP all year round so, like many others, a hand to mouth daily precarious existance. Am trying really hard not to freak out and feel extra disgruntled that volunteering around the 'hood is not really an option now since I am in the at risk group...so lots of sitting at home having catastrophic thoughts. Need to rein them in somehow because panic attacks, with breathing difficulties) are not any sort of useful response here (have had 3 really depleting and quite scary ones...which makes me feel weak, feeble and a bloody nuisance.. Feels out of my control though.



There's been an announcement about protections for people renting that they are bringing in. Not sure of the exact details yet but will post and tag you when I do.


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I had it from two pretty good sources this afternoon that London is extremely close to going to a Paris style lockdown.





Spymaster said:


> First stage will be forcing premises to close, restricting/banning events and public gatherings and limiting public transport. Essential workers will still be able to get in and out and they won't be throwing up armed checkpoints.




If people in London do a Milan(fleeing the city), then the virus levels may spread across the UK


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 18, 2020)

weltweit said:


> cupid_stunt, did you see the loans and grants the chancellor announced, could they help you?



Unlikely, even at zero interest, I can't afford to borrow in order to pay my team to do nothing.

On the plus side (  ) I am inline to help my funeral director mate to cope if they need extra hands on deck, because they are worried about how they will cope, and I was daft enough to offer to help.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I really, really hope that they do the predicted grades thing sensibly. Currently official predicted grades at gcse are based on the results of year 9 SATs. That means that kids who've improved a lot since then would be marked down. And it would mean that kids who were great at, say, at, but crap at maths and English get given terrible grades. And I could see low income kids suddenly seeing a huge drop in their exam results.


Do you mean year 6? I hope so. A significant proportion of kids won't have any KS2 prior attainment so basing it off that wouldn't be fair. I think it will be some form of current predicted grades from teachers. Yes, potential for some inflation but teachers are professional and would be at accurate as they can.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 18, 2020)

treelover said:


> If people in London do a Milan(fleeing the city), then the virus levels may spread across the UK



Half of London's already fled.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 18, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Half of London's already fled.



Yeah, our butcher's was full of them them. If my freezer wasn't already full I'd have bought a few joints....


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 18, 2020)

Looby said:


> Don’t think so, they’re going off predicted grades.


According to Mrs Q who teaches GCSE Maths (or at least will do for the next 2 days) no-one in her school has a scooby's what's happening about exams, it's been speculated about but hard facts are in short supply, she has no idea what she will be doing on Monday though someone (probably me) is scheduled to get an earful about it.
She doesn't reckon much to this partial closure shit either since she had no idea how it's going to be regulated, are they suppose to demand proof of employment from parents? what happens if a kid comes to school whose parents aren't on the list are they supposed to just send them away? She is convinced and I find it hard to disagree with her that this is going to be a shitshow.
Youngest daughter is supposed to be taking her A Levels this year and she has no idea how this will affect her going to Uni, she doesn't even know if she is classed as the child of a key worker since whilst even I accept that I am not, her mum is a teacher who might be. On the other hand she is 17 so hardly a child. She has been stomping round the house with a face like thunder since she got home.
To add insult to injury it looks like she is going to lose her part time waitress job since trade has nosedived.
The situation in the Q household has deteriorated fast in the past few hours.


----------



## clicker (Mar 18, 2020)

On a small positive , everyone facing exam chaos has got a ready made answer to "tell me about a time when you faced adversity" , for every interview, for anything, forever.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Cancelled or postponed? She'll have to take them at some point, surely.



Cancelled. With no answer as to where the grades she has been working her fucking arse off for will come from other than vague rumours. It’s a good job sixteen year olds are settled and comfortable in their own minds and shit.
What a fucking cunt that cunt is.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> They are messy eaters aren't they? We have a hierarchy of eaters in the garden. The neighbour feeds squirrels hazel nuts (continuous supply). The squirrels drop bits of nuts as they eat. The wood pidgeons eat the dropped bits. The tits empty the feeders but discard at least half of the contents.
> They all fight like rats in a trap when a fat ball is hung up.
> 
> The wood pigeons despite being huge and having all the nuts they want regard my seedlings as a delicacy. I regard pigeon breast with shallots in  a red wine sauce as a delicacy.
> ...



Did you manage to get one for the pot?

I like pigeon to eat, but I have to admit to increasing fondness for the pair who visit my garden.

I’ve only seen one squirrel here, and only once or twice. I can’t see squirrels as very satisfactory child- substitutes. A bit scratchy and leapy. Oh, wait...

Don’t think my neighbours are racist, but of course I could be mistaken about that.

I don’t currently have a four-legged housemate of any kind (... I might have a mouse or two somewhere...), although there is a charming cheeky all black cat who regularly visits the garden. He doesn’t seem to be especially proficient at hunting, I'm pleased to say. I see the tits teasing him from the wisteria. I like the idea of a gun cat. Didn't the ancient Egyptians use cats to retrieve their kill? Ducks in the marshes being retrieved by a tabby cat in a famous picture...?


When I put the fat balls out the local sparrows all come and take over the entire garden, like the big boys in the playground. Everyone else ducks and hides. I maybe just relocate the fat balls to allow more space for the shyer birds.

But the jays and the magpies are hooligans. Not sure I want to encourage them despite their beauty because they eat eggs don’t they? I want Mr and Mrs Blackbird to stay, I love to watch them and it pleases my heart that they considers this garden theirs.

I also have a fox visitor who has his mid-morning nap on the lawn. He’s mangy though, so I’m trying to get the Fox Welfare Trust medicine into him. But the woodpigeons eat the jam sandwiches I was told to hide the medicine inside. Jam sammies for the fox. I confess to cutting them into little triangles and laying them out tea-party style.


ETA I forgot to mention the pair of robins! Mr Robin and Mr Blackbird hold regular quarrels. The robin appears to take far more pleasure in these than the blackbirds doe. The wives just ignore each other and give each other a wide berth.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I had it from two pretty good sources this afternoon that London is extremely close to going to a Paris style lockdown.


Sorry but what? Oh ffs. Police and what army enforcing this?


----------



## iona (Mar 18, 2020)

My work is now closed till further notice, at least partly because of the people carrying on as normal even when they're in a high risk group and have symptoms  Bit of a weird one for me as lambing's just starting so I'll probably be busier now than if I needed days off for work. Farm reckons they're alright for help but a couple of vet students have already cancelled on their uni's advice, and one of their main long-term regular volunteers is married to a hospice nurse so might not want to keep coming in every day.

Supported accommodation I live in still has no info up other than a catch it, bin it, kill it poster. Nothing about symptoms, self isolating, social distancing or who is most at risk, that I've seen. Not sure how many people here have internet access or would think to go looking for info so I'm going to print off current advice to stick up by the front door. No idea what, if anything, staff are doing to keep an eye on especially vulnerable residents either.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Within 72 hours apparently.


What we cant leave London or I cant leave the house without a note from my hash dealer saying I have a pre arranged appt?!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I had it from two pretty good sources this afternoon that London is extremely close to going to a Paris style lockdown.



Yeah apart from the fake pics. Lots of reports of army around town yesterday and today...lots of army trucks up and down the M1 etc.

Where I work we are being asked to redeploy to cover emergency need. The CEO is gonna need to talk to 'authorities' to allow us to do that should  lockdown be enforced.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Feather Bedded Civil Servant or PCS Member Civil Servant? You decide


Person earning a small wage but with reasonable benefits package. This all achieved by decades of trade union based organisation.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 18, 2020)

Have caused a massive row on a Facebook group for my sleep disorder.  

I have Idiopathic Hypersomnia- a chronic neurological condition related to Narcolepsy. The advice here, and in the States, is that people with chronic neuro conditions should self isolate. 2+2= stay indoors, then. Or not. A nurse (American) posting in the group is livid and raging against anyone suggesting IH patients self-isolate.
Her argument is that it’s not as serious a neuro disorder as, say Parkinson’s or Cerebral Palsy - which it isn’t, though it varies a shitload, and if she’s still working as a nurse I suspect she is only quite mildly afflicted...

So now I don’t know.  people with a BMI of 40+ should also isolate, and I’m in that category too... but that seems like a bit of a stretch...


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2020)

I think it's best to err on the side of caution spanglechick, especially if there's two factors. it all feels like a stretch when it's us that have to do it tbh...


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2020)

I’m pissed off that it was my day off today and I’ve spent pretty much most of the day and all evening (I’ve just logged off) working, responding to urgent requests etc and HR still haven’t issued the promised guidance about how I do my job. 


spanglechick said:


> Have caused a massive row on a Facebook group for my sleep disorder.
> 
> I have Idiopathic Hypersomnia- a chronic neurological condition related to Narcolepsy. The advice here, and in the States, is that people with chronic neuro conditions should self isolate. 2+2= stay indoors, then. Or not. A nurse (American) posting in the group is livid and raging against anyone suggesting IH patients self-isolate.
> Her argument is that it’s not as serious a neuro disorder as, say Parkinson’s or Cerebral Palsy - which it isn’t, though it varies a shitload, and if she’s still working as a nurse I suspect she is only quite mildly afflicted...
> ...


It’s exhausting having to argue this shit and we shouldn’t have to ffs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Jam sammies for the fox. I confess to cutting them into little triangles and laying them out tea-party style.



🦊 🥪

  

glad you and the fox are getting on better


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 18, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Have caused a massive row on a Facebook group for my sleep disorder.
> 
> I have Idiopathic Hypersomnia- a chronic neurological condition related to Narcolepsy. The advice here, and in the States, is that people with chronic neuro conditions should self isolate. 2+2= stay indoors, then. Or not. A nurse (American) posting in the group is livid and raging against anyone suggesting IH patients self-isolate.
> Her argument is that it’s not as serious a neuro disorder as, say Parkinson’s or Cerebral Palsy - which it isn’t, though it varies a shitload, and if she’s still working as a nurse I suspect she is only quite mildly afflicted...
> ...




Bear in mind also spanglechick that in the US they're several weeks behind us in this story. Just a couple of weeks ago we were still thinking "Oh, maybe it's not so bad, it won't be so bad here, maybe we can control it, dodge it..." A lot of them are watching Europe and realise what's happening, but even here, even now there are plenty who are just not fully grasping the enormity of it. So maybe, over there, a couple of weeks behind, this woman doesn't quite understand the gravity of the situation? Or maybe she's all fingers in ears lalala because she's a nurse and shits gonna get really real real soon..? I'm also seeing folk who are flat out refusing to accept the gravity of this (a woman muted and then left a long running whatsapp group because she wants a party to go ahead this weekend and everyone else is saying it's not a good idea). head in the sand.

But also, it's shit that she's dismissing and minimising your truth. Ignore her. Do what you need to do. We all need to be full up to the brim with self care right now.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 🦊 🥪
> 
> 
> 
> glad you and the fox are getting on better




I got quite close to him the other day. It broke my heart a little bit.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 18, 2020)

Looby said:


> I’m pissed off that it was my day off today and I’ve spent pretty much most of the day and all evening (I’ve just logged off) working, responding to urgent requests etc and HR still haven’t issued the promised guidance about how I do my job.
> 
> It’s exhausting having to argue this shit and we shouldn’t have to ffs.




It's like being gaslit.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

This just got _really_ serious.

ECB suspends cricket


----------



## clicker (Mar 19, 2020)

The teenager was meant to go to Kings this morning for a non urgent scan...Then to college....Then to her pt retail job.
In space of 30 mins she got texts from all 3 saying 'Don't bother we're shut'.
Retail job has been the surprise...huge uk chain. WhatsApp sent to all staff saying if you are on your way in ...go home.
She's in bed eating carrot cake.


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2020)

clicker said:


> Retail job has been the surprise...huge uk chain. WhatsApp sent to all staff saying if you are on your way in ...go home.


I just drove through town and lots of big chains looked closed, and there was no-one about


----------



## clicker (Mar 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> I just drove through town and lots of big chains looked closed, and there was no-one about


I hope they're able to sort out the wages for staff soon. The teenager is lucky, she hasn't got kids or bills. So zero personal effect.
But the adult staff are going to be panicking like hell.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 19, 2020)

Time to walk the walk with the “ethical landlord” shit
All tenants informed no rent till further notice

just spent three hours trying to work out how to get my repeat prescriptions remotely prescribed by a local doctor and get it to a local pharmacy, paid for picked up and delivered to a boat under quarantine in the middle of fucking nowhere.........I’ll get back to you on that one

onwards and upwards

eta FUCK country has just withdrawn entry rights to all visa holders.... my replacement isn’t allowed on the country....two week restrictions initially hopefully they will loosen it a bit in a fortnight


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 19, 2020)

As cancer surgery isn't happening for a while, I'm having to have a bonus course of chemotherapy to tide me over. Fucking great.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2020)

*


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> This just got _really_ serious.
> 
> ECB suspends cricket
> 
> View attachment 202266



You can't get much larger spacing than on a cricket pitch - even the slips are 2m apart  

let alone the spectators


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 19, 2020)

My over 40's health check for next week has just been cancelled. Quite pleased about that really, mate of mine went 2 months ago and caught diabetes and a tumour in his colon, so sounds like a dangerous activity...


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My over 40's health check for next week has just been cancelled. Quite pleased about that really, mate of mine went 2 months ago and caught diabetes and a tumour in his colon, so sounds like a dangerous activity...


I had my over 60's one last year and they told me I was a bit of a freak since my cholesterol level was too low rather than too high so the doc ordered me to make sure I ate a daily dose of almonds and raisins which would help get it up. I like the Tesco's brand which includes chocolate covered peanuts so I suppose I had better hoard some of them as well


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> That's what work should be like. In the words of l'oreal 'because you're worth it'...we all are.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice





TopCat said:


> Person earning a small wage but with reasonable benefits package. This all achieved by decades of trade union based organisation.


Yes, I do know. 

Anyhoo - if I was a kid now, I would be well made up tbh, the jammy little bastards. No school and no exams! 

Also, I realised that if we do go into a lockdown, it will just be like normal life for me. I only ever go to work, go shopping, and go for walks. I don't go out to pubs unless I'm doing a gig in one and they're all fucking cancelled anyway now.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Anyhoo - if I was a kid now, I would be well made up tbh, the jammy little bastards. No school and no exams!


Their joy may be short lived when they realize they're stuck at home 24/7.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2020)

Son's school have announced they're having a party including special lunch for Year 11s tomorrow to celebrate their last day at school...


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 19, 2020)

Elderly lady fumbling for a light outside the 7-11 and I lent her my lighter, she passed it back when lit up and I lit up and we both smoked away.

Couple of minutes later, I got mildly panicky about that unthinking moment and tonight I have a headache. I've had a cough for about a week but it's mild.

I'm going to be fine.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Son's school have announced they're having a party including special lunch for Year 11s tomorrow to celebrate their last day at school...



Really? That's fucking something isn't it


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

My Big Issue seller gave me an elbow bump instead of a handshake this morning. That's the first one I've had.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Really? That's fucking something isn't it


Yeah. Surprised they've essentially admitted school's out forever for him this early


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2020)

starting to panic now, my crucial tesco shop is only going to have a number of products on  it, many essentials not available.


----------



## mod (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm on autoimmune / anti TNF meds. Have been for over 10 years and it works very well by lowering my immune system. With it in my system I'm in teh same risk bracket as a 70 year old.I'm 45.  So stopped taking it and will have a life of pain and opioids for the foreseeable.


----------



## Anju (Mar 19, 2020)

My wife has started eating 2 cloves of raw crushed garlic every day.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 19, 2020)

treelover said:


> starting to panic now, my crucial tesco shop is only going to have a number of products on  it, many essentials not available.


Online I take it? Why don't you try raising a 2nd online shop against Sainsbury as well to see if they have the missing items?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Their joy may be short lived when they realize they're stuck at home 24/7.



They don’t go out these days anyway, just stare at screens all day and night.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Their joy may be short lived when they realize they're stuck at home 24/7.


Again, I'd have been made up with that  No mates, and me mother used to kick me out 'to play' all the time. I was never allowed to stay in.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 19, 2020)

It seems I'm working from home for the next few days.  I had a small fever and cough so we decided it was best to work from home until this resolves.  It's probably allergies or something.  Its that time of year.  They are still burning Kansas as far as I know.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> It seems I'm working from home for the next few days.  I had a small fever and cough so we decided it was best to work from home until this resolves.  It's probably allergies or something.  I'm prone to allergies.


Here's hoping it is. Mate of mine's got it and she said she goes through periods of feeling really well, then fever hits quickly and her lungs and throat close up!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 19, 2020)

BB1’s school told her tomorrow is her last day, the deputy head was tearful and will be doing their leavers assembly. Many other teachers visibly upset. Cruddy way to finish school. Like sojourner I would have been delighted with this turn of events, but many kids today actually like school and their teachers aren’t all kid-hating psychos like ours seemed to be...


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 19, 2020)

My lovely neighbour's took a parcel in for me and apart from thanking them I have had to ask them not to from now on so we can socially distance specially cus I'm at high risk of being infected due to doing health care work,  and wouldn't want to pass it on to them.....


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> My Big Issue seller gave me an elbow bump instead of a handshake this morning. That's the first one I've had.


Really? Have you been shaking hands?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> but many kids today actually like school and their teachers aren’t all kid-hating psychos like ours seemed to be...


Really?! Wow. Mind, plenty of them seemed to like it back then. Just not me.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 19, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Here's hoping it is. Mate of mine's got it and she said she goes through periods of feeling really well, then fever hits quickly and her lungs and throat close up!



I hope your mate makes it through.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Their joy may be short lived when they realize they're stuck at home 24/7.


At least they dont just have three channels


----------



## TopCat (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> My Big Issue seller gave me an elbow bump instead of a handshake this morning. That's the first one I've had.


I was in the pub about a week ago and it was all elbow bumps.


----------



## Looby (Mar 19, 2020)

My worry is for those kids where school is a place of safety. Where they have a hot meal and have people looking out for them. Some of the kids I work with love school and really miss that routine and normality in the holidays. Sounds mad to me too but almost all the primary kids I know (personally and professionally) love their schools. 

There’ll be kids at risk now that don’t currently meet the criteria for school being available for them. More time at home, stressed parents worrying about health, money, work. Increased substance and alcohol use and just the frustration of being isolated.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I was in the pub about a week ago and it was all elbow bumps.


An elbow bump off you would take most fucker's heads off


----------



## TopCat (Mar 19, 2020)

Looby said:


> My worry is for those kids where school is a place of safety. Where they have a hot meal and have people looking out for them. Some of the kids I work with love school and really miss that routine and normality in the holidays. Sounds mad to me too but almost all the primary kids I know (personally and professionally) love their schools.
> 
> There’ll be kids at risk now that don’t currently meet the criteria for school being available for them. More time at home, stressed parents worrying about health, money, work. Increased substance and alcohol use and just the frustration of being isolated.


I used to miss the free school meals during the holidays or if I was sick. I could wolf a packed lunch in ten mins. 

Thankfully my stepdad started making me lunches that often involved a whole bagette. My mum ate fuck all. We was poor


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2020)

elbow bumps after people have just coughed into their elbows is that?


----------



## extra dry (Mar 19, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I've just lost a load of work and my income for the next month.


I am been given unpaid leave. At home waiting for online teaching details...and I wait, smoke a little and wait


----------



## moody (Mar 19, 2020)

been laid off both my part time jobs, one was a bar job the other was a morning cleaning stint.

pretty pissed off, but not the end of the world (yet) and I needed a change.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> An elbow bump off you would take most fucker's heads off


I have started to build me strength up a bit. Using an Azeda to dig the garden before vegetable planting . 
I'm also getting that feeling of spring which makes me want to clean and mend and fix and so on. I'm really encouraged by the increase in strength in a short piece of time.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 19, 2020)

But the big issue today was a meeting with Doctor and specialist nurse etc at St. George's.. I'm due an operation asap to take biopsies from under my tongue and whilst anethtisised (sp?) stretch my jaws apart to examine in detail the cancer treatment wound sites in my throat and mouth. 

They told me to expect to go in but also dont know when or where or really anything. 

The Doctor talking openly about London being shut down. Then the practicalities. Take more morphine but we cant give more than 14 days to you as controlled drug. That's 14 days if I did not ganet it when struck by pain peaks. 

The Doctor told me to isolate myself given my "co morbidity". But how long for ? Months? I was dumstruck by this point and was in agony and kept forgetting my key questions. 

GF is bereft at not seeing me. The Lidl in Morden was really looking like it had been looted bar the gardening stuff. 

I'm going with gf tomorrow to buy about 200 quid of fantastic quality garden tools. Normally they sell out in hours. Then cutting her lawn back by a third to create our new vegetable patch. 

I'm just wittering bit to avoid the obvious. 
I dont want to isolate for weeks or months. I have been doing this anyway cos cancer and it's doing my nut in.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 19, 2020)

Lovely urbanite sending me a spliff. Cool as fuck. 

Oh and to the urbanite who sent me that cannabutter. As I got ready for hospital this morning I had coffee and toast with just loads of that butter and honey. 
It made all the difference. Not nauseous,  laughing. 
Thanks again xxxx


----------



## klang (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Their joy may be short lived when they realize they're stuck at home 24/7.


a friend of mine sends his kids to a Steiner school in Germany. Since they closed the schools they get more tasks and homework and goals to complete than ever before when the schools were open and Steiner was relatively relaxed with little pressure on the pupils. The whole family hate it.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2020)

mod said:


> I'm on autoimmune / anti TNF meds. Have been for over 10 years and it works very well by lowering my immune system. With it in my system I'm in teh same risk bracket as a 70 year old.I'm 45.  So stopped taking it and will have a life of pain and opioids for the foreseeable.


Have you spoken to your consultant/nurse specialist? I'm on similar meds and the general advice is to stay on them unless advised otherwise (like if you get an infection or something). If you have a flare, that can cause long-term damage/consequences so...


----------



## grit (Mar 19, 2020)

Went for a walk through Dublin city center for half an hour today. Saw 3 pubs already boarded up and when I passed our version of the job centre there were about 40 people outside learning on the glass filling out the emergency dole forms.

Grim.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 19, 2020)

Crisis has took a while to start kicking the Q's but it's making up for lost time now, Son's house purchase has fallen through since the guy he was going to buy off can now no longer move since the one in chain above him has pulled out, he is/was self-employed and his business has apparently gone through the floor, Son reckons he is probably out a couple of grand.
Son's GF moved in with us at end of Feb in the expectation that it would be temporary whilst they were waiting to complete but the Saturdays (Mrs Q nickname for G/F's old housemates) have found a replacement, so it looks like we will have her living here for a while. Mrs Q really likes G/F and thinks she is the best thing that has ever happened to our son, I just hope that as 3 or 4 weeks stretch into many months that opinion won't change.
On the bright side G/F returned home from work to tell us that the Saturdays were having trouble getting basic supplies so Mrs Q has authorised Son and G/F to do a supply run with a bag of stuff even including a 9 roll pack of the precious. I did tell Mrs Q that this proves she has a soft heart but she says one of the Saturdays works in the ICU and if there is a queue for ventilators it doesn't hurt to be tight with the person in charge of handing them out.


----------



## xes (Mar 19, 2020)

Vogue magazine said a product we make at work can help you not get the virus. (we do NOT make this claim!) Needless to say, sales are going through the roof and we can't get any more of an ingredient that comes from NZ.


----------



## klang (Mar 19, 2020)

xes said:


> Vogue magazine said a product we make at work can help you not get the virus. (we do NOT make this claim!) Needless to say, sales are going through the roof and we can't get any more of an ingredient that comes from NZ.


I know of a shop in Finsbury Park that has Kiwis a-plenty. PM for details.


----------



## xes (Mar 19, 2020)

littleseb said:


> I know of a shop in Finsbury Park that has Kiwis a-plenty. PM for details.


 It's an essential oil type thing. Nothing common that people might randomly have. (but thanks!) we've got an alternative coming, we're going to have to see when it turns up if it's ok to use. (they vary wildly and my boss has a very good nose for it) 

It's an aromatherapy product (I work for hippies!)


----------



## klang (Mar 19, 2020)

xes said:


> It's an essential oil type thing. Nothing common that people might randomly have. (but thanks!) we've got an alternative coming, we're going to have to see when it turns up if it's ok to use. (they vary wildly and my boss has a very good nose for it)
> 
> It's an aromatherapy product (I work for hippies!)



there goes my little ray of hope that kiwis might be the answer to all our problems.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 19, 2020)

Nipped into Waitrose to try to find something - *anything* - for dinner.

A dry crust of bread, a piece of stale cheese, maybe an overlooked tin of beans? Nothing.... 😢

Except their most expensive brand of scampi. Of which there was LOADS! So that's what I was forced to cook.

How long will this nightmare last???


----------



## xes (Mar 19, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Nipped into Waitrose to try to find something - *anything* - for dinner.
> 
> A dry crust of bread, a piece of stale cheese, maybe an overlooked tin of beans? Nothing.... 😢
> 
> ...


Find an older person who needs help shopping. You can go in with them on Thursday morning and help them and you. This mornings senior hour was chaos, but we got some bits.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 19, 2020)

xes said:


> Find an older person who needs help shopping. You can go in with them on Thursday morning and help them and you. This mornings senior hour was chaos, but we got some bits.



I suggested to the wife, this morning, that she'd probably be able sneak in as an "older person" and do some panic-buying.

Fortunately I'm working from home right now which means no-one can see my black eye...


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 19, 2020)

Not unsurprisingly, boyfriend has lost his job.  As a builder of many years experience but zero certification, he works on a rung of employment beneath the zero hours contract.  He has no contract. (and no bank account, and none of the documentation to get one).  

we are fucked.  Thank god for my public sector income.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 20, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Crisis has took a while to start kicking the Q's but it's making up for lost time now, Son's house purchase has fallen through since the guy he was going to buy off can now no longer move since the one in chain above him has pulled out, he is/was self-employed and his business has apparently gone through the floor, Son reckons he is probably out a couple of grand.
> Son's GF moved in with us at end of Feb in the expectation that it would be temporary whilst they were waiting to complete but the Saturdays (Mrs Q nickname for G/F's old housemates) have found a replacement, so it looks like we will have her living here for a while. Mrs Q really likes G/F and thinks she is the best thing that has ever happened to our son, I just hope that as 3 or 4 weeks stretch into many months that opinion won't change.
> On the bright side G/F returned home from work to tell us that the Saturdays were having trouble getting basic supplies so Mrs Q has authorised Son and G/F to do a supply run with a bag of stuff even including a 9 roll pack of the precious. I did tell Mrs Q that this proves she has a soft heart but she says one of the Saturdays works in the ICU and if there is a queue for ventilators it doesn't hurt to be tight with the person in charge of handing them out.


Politics of power, I


xes said:


> It's an essential oil type thing. Nothing common that people might randomly have. (but thanks!) we've got an alternative coming, we're going to have to see when it turns up if it's ok to use. (they vary wildly and my boss has a very good nose for it)
> 
> It's an aromatherapy product (I work for hippies!)


Diluted oil. It will be interesting to see the results.  How is it supposed to work? Just asking as stuck in doors.


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

This is very minor stuff but its making personal strife in my friendship with my neighbours. He's a yoga teacher, really good one, teaches at home in their own little (cramped) studio and I just had to say I am not coming anymore for the foreseeable. He's refusing to do anything like consider going online somehow or even clean the equipment between the many classes so its a no from me. He obviously thinks i'm overreacting and its really uncomfortable. They have asked me to look after their dog for the weekend which is usually a pleasure but i think i might be going in there with gloves and overalls on now


----------



## zora (Mar 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> This is very minor stuff but its making personal strife in my friendship with my neighbours. He's a yoga teacher, really good one, teaches at home in their own little (cramped) studio and I just had to say I am not coming anymore for the foreseeable. He's refusing to do anything like consider going online somehow or even clean the equipment between the many classes so its a no from me. He obviously thinks i'm overreacting and its really uncomfortable. They have asked me to look after their dog for the weekend which is usually a pleasure but i think i might be going in there with gloves and overalls on now



Not minor at all! I reckon similar stuff is creating huge tension among a lot of people. I am feeling a bit like this in my flatshare (though I hasten to add, it's nothing like as extreme as your example, and I know that I am at the very paranoid end of things), and obviously we will be living in much closer quarters than usual for a while, by virtue of always being in! Yesterday we had a good chat where we kind of agreed that we probably each could to with a litte more of the other's perspective, which was a huge relief, because the dynamic was stressing me enormously.


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

Yep these interpersonal things are tricky. I'm really grateful that the bf and me are pretty much on the same page, he is more on it than me really. Have extracted him and his pasta machine from London and he'll be staying out here with me for .. a while.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 20, 2020)

Just said goodbye to Mrs Frank for I don't even know how long. I was hoping she could come and stay with me but my housemates are on the fence about it, understandably, and I don't want to rock the boat with people who I may be stuck in close quarters with for some time.


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

thats really sad SpookyFrank i'm sorry.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just said goodbye to Mrs Frank for I don't even know how long. I was hoping she could come and stay with me but my housemates are on the fence about it, understandably, and I don't want to rock the boat with people who I may be stuck in close quarters with for some time.


Harsh


----------



## Supine (Mar 20, 2020)

I've been designated as a key worker so no extended isolation for me.

One of the operators I've been working closely with this week just informed me her daughter had been off since Tuesday with covid symptoms. FFS. She got sent home straight away.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> This is very minor stuff but its making personal strife in my friendship with my neighbours. He's a yoga teacher, really good one, teaches at home in their own little (cramped) studio and I just had to say I am not coming anymore for the foreseeable. He's refusing to do anything like consider going online somehow or even clean the equipment between the many classes so its a no from me. He obviously thinks i'm overreacting and its really uncomfortable. They have asked me to look after their dog for the weekend which is usually a pleasure but i think i might be going in there with gloves and overalls on now


Don't look after their dog!  Or go in their house. If they are going away with others and not socially distancing they are massively at risk and puthing you at risk and not giving a shit. 
Even my nursing colleagues laughed at me a few weeks ago..........not fucking laughing now.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> This is very minor stuff but its making personal strife in my friendship with my neighbours. He's a yoga teacher, really good one, teaches at home in their own little (cramped) studio and I just had to say I am not coming anymore for the foreseeable. He's refusing to do anything like consider going online somehow or even clean the equipment between the many classes so its a no from me. He obviously thinks i'm overreacting and its really uncomfortable. They have asked me to look after their dog for the weekend which is usually a pleasure but i think i might be going in there with gloves and overalls on now


He's being an incredibly selfish and irresponsible cunt. Tell him to stick his dog up his arse.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He's being an incredibly selfish and irresponsible cunt. Tell him to stick his dog up his arse.



(((dog)))


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> This is very minor stuff but its making personal strife in my friendship with my neighbours. He's a yoga teacher, really good one, teaches at home in their own little (cramped) studio and I just had to say I am not coming anymore for the foreseeable. He's refusing to do anything like consider going online somehow or even clean the equipment between the many classes so its a no from me. He obviously thinks i'm overreacting and its really uncomfortable. They have asked me to look after their dog for the weekend which is usually a pleasure but i think i might be going in there with gloves and overalls on now



Funnily enough my Qi Gong teacher is behaving in a similar manner and encouraging people on FB to ignore the 'hysteria'. We have had words, which have (from him) included 'propaganda' and 'sheeple'. It's interesting that these sorts of people, who go on about compassion, have none when it comes to the crunch.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> Funnily enough my Qi Gong teacher is behaving in a similar manner and encouraging people on FB to ignore the 'hysteria'. We have had words, which have (from him) included 'propaganda' and 'sheeple'. It's interesting that these sorts of people, who go on about compassion, have none when it comes to the crunch.


Almost as if being "open minded" makes your fucking brain fall out


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 20, 2020)

I just cut my own hair. Last did that when I was 17.


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He's being an incredibly selfish and irresponsible cunt. Tell him to stick his dog up his arse.


This is nothing to do with the virus but.. I missed out from previous post that their dog, who is 14, is basically dying (tumours). I have managed to say no to looking after the poor sod for them after agonising about it for about 3 hours and I feel better now. People are weird. Anyway, off topic, soz.


----------



## xes (Mar 20, 2020)

Because of all the extra JD, red bull, weed and records I've had to buy, my bank just told me off for going over my over draft. 

No money for a week and a half. Oh well. My partner is giving me some cash to pay off the over draft and stuff. So no actual disaster, but still a pig. 

Have also given a box of 10 masks to the girls at work as some of them were getting a bit upset about everything. Even if they just bring a little peace of mind, that can be effective enough. (as their actual usefulness is debatable)


----------



## xes (Mar 20, 2020)

kind of pisses on my plan to try and buy things for NHS workers for a couple of weeks. 

By the way, heads up. I'm going to be doing this soon and I want you all to do the same.  Be it fruit and veg, hand cream or full hazmat gear. Buy what you can afford to buy and hand it the fuck over! They need it infinitely more than we do.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 20, 2020)

bimble said:


> Yep these interpersonal things are tricky. I'm really grateful that the bf and me are pretty much on the same page, he is more on it than me really. Have extracted him and his pasta machine from London and he'll be staying out here with me for .. a while.



I know one other long term non-cohabiting couple that are now cohabiting due to this, though it's mainly because one of them has lost her broadband connection at home and it won't be fixed till about the year 3000. 



lazythursday said:


> Funnily enough my Qi Gong teacher is behaving in a similar manner and encouraging people on FB to ignore the 'hysteria'. We have had words, which have (from him) included 'propaganda' and 'sheeple'. It's interesting that these sorts of people, who go on about compassion, have none when it comes to the crunch.



The only person I know who's being a complete conspiracy laden arse like this is the same kind of yoga loving woo practitioner. I hope we're not actually killed off by fucking hippies.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 20, 2020)

Flights cancelled by BA - no automatic refund , just a voucher offer, fuck that- I am not confident of airlines cash flow. You need to call them and specifically ask for a refund- they offer nothing online to make it more difficult


----------



## moody (Mar 20, 2020)

struggling to find work right now.

I suppose I could fall back on Universal Credit, I have a valid reason to claim having lost both my jobs due to this.

I don't really want to wait 5/6 weeks for what works out to be 70 quid a week. plus all the drama from the jobcentre.

Landlord did make a point of asking if everything was ok today and to let him know if I'm finding things difficult..

Edit,

Must remember to phone the bank next few day and ask for a reduction in payments towards my overdraft due to exceptional circumstances, I think they'll be ok, they always ask if I'm ok with the payments.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2020)

Just had a chat with one of my colleagues over messenger. She is a nurse. Only 22 bless her. I asked about her bf who does not live with her and she was like oh hes coming over soon.... and I was like 'really?' .....I'm not even hugging my son or letting the neighbours take parcels for me.......to be fair she did take it onboard that she needed to consider things more...    she sent me this :









						Sign the Petition
					

Test frontline NHS staff for COVID-19 as a priority.




					www.change.org


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2020)

moody said:


> struggling to find work right now.
> 
> I suppose I could fall back on Universal Credit, I have a valid reason to claim having lost both my jobs due to this.
> 
> ...


 loads of supermarkets are hiring if you are stuck.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 20, 2020)

Phoned mortgage today, can I have a payment holiday - ok will send for review & decision, do you know when you'll be in a position to catch up on payments? No, funnily enough I don't have much of an idea. Ffs.


----------



## klang (Mar 20, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> ok will send for review & decision, do you know when you'll be in a position to catch up on payments?


probably in an hour or two. Tomorrow the latest, promised.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He's being an incredibly selfish and irresponsible cunt. Tell him to stick his dog up his arse.



I am getting pissed with my brother, just read this out to him, after a short pause, he came back with - well, with a bit of effort, I suppose it could work with a sausage dog.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 20, 2020)

Plans are getting canx. Thankfully my mum posted me paracetamol . Lliiidl would only sell 16 tabs at a time. Like one day supply


----------



## nyxx (Mar 20, 2020)

edit. 
Found a better place for it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 20, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned haircuts yet? If we’re social distancing for a year, long hair is coming back isn’t it?


----------



## campanula (Mar 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Has anyone mentioned haircuts yet?


Yep, I won't be sorry to see the last of the current fash style short back and sides (my youngest is a fan). Have offered my scissor services.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 20, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Phoned mortgage today, can I have a payment holiday - ok will send for review & decision, do you know when you'll be in a position to catch up on payments? No, funnily enough I don't have much of an idea. Ffs.


We lasted 2.5 hours on hold to Santander this morning until the system ended the call


----------



## kebabking (Mar 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Has anyone mentioned haircuts yet? If we’re social distancing for a year, long hair is coming back isn’t it?



I did mine this morning. #1 sides and back, #3 on top. 

Beard coming along nicely - though it's rather greyer than I remember....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I did mine this morning. #1 sides and back, #3 on top.
> 
> Beard coming along nicely - though it's rather greyer than I remember....


I need a haircut and for isolating/money reasons it is time to dust off the clippers! 
First time in a long time so will probably look 'interesting' for a while.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 20, 2020)

Immac it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 20, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Beard coming along nicely - though it's rather greyer than I remember....


I'm getting quite fluffy - just can't be arsed given I'm at home all the time.  The moustache is starting to annoy me as it's getting wet every time I drink something.  Given the ratio of normal hair to white being beardy makes me look much older but fuck it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I need a haircut and for isolating/money reasons it is time to dust off the clippers!
> First time in a long time so will probably look 'interesting' for a while.


If you're doing a zero crop you can't really go wrong.  Just pay attention to the tricky bits like behind the ears and you should be fine.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I need a haircut and for isolating/money reasons it is time to dust off the clippers!
> First time in a long time so will probably look 'interesting' for a while.



I think I've paid for about a dozen haircuts in the last 30 years - I have, once or twice, been asked if Oxfam really do haircuts....

(Today's one is a bit shit at the back, I might just do it all with a #1 and start again...)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

I spent at least a decade with a grade zero (often bladed shaved as well) so should be able to manage. Just got quite used to my fluffy grey shagpile  have been likened to (a more drunk and belligerent) Jack Nicholson


----------



## Flavour (Mar 20, 2020)

Me and all my 200 colleagues all on redundancy package from monday - its called cassa integrazione in Italian, I don't think a similar thing exists in the UK - basically when a company temporarily closes shop and the government pays a % of wages (usually 50-70%) for up to three consecutive months (and for a maximum of six in a calendar year) while company tries to get house in order - so technically not fired, but can guarantee not all 200 will be coming back once this is over


----------



## magneze (Mar 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Has anyone mentioned haircuts yet? If we’re social distancing for a year, long hair is coming back isn’t it?


Mullets too


----------



## clicker (Mar 20, 2020)

Flavour said:


> Me and all my 200 colleagues all on redundancy package from monday - its called cassa integrazione in Italian, I don't think a similar thing exists in the UK - basically when a company temporarily closes shop and the government pays a % of wages (usually 50-70%) for up to three consecutive months (and for a maximum of six in a calendar year) while company tries to get house in order - so technically not fired, but can guarantee not all 200 will be coming back once this is over


They've just announced something similar in UK. Sounds like 80% of wages will be paid by Govt grants.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2020)

S☼I said:


> ASDA in Grimsby is completely out of hand sanitizer.


Fucking hell. Only nineteen days ago. The whole world has changed since then.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2020)

Do we need a "Post your Ugly Self Isolation Home Haircut" thread?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 20, 2020)

Last day at school til god knows when and I’m absolutely gutted.  This is nothing like breaking up for the summer. Who the fuck am I if I’m not working with the kids day to day?

on the bright side my uncle- a consultant neurologist has said that, despite what the govt says, my chronic neurological illness doesn’t make me high risk, so I’m not going to have to self isolate and can sign up for the rota to supervise however many kids are going to be coming in. 
Two days ago this sounded like a terrible job, but now I’m confronted with not being there, I’m really glad to be able to do it.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 20, 2020)

extra dry said:


> ...
> 
> Diluted oil. It will be interesting to see the results.  How is it supposed to work? Just asking as stuck in doors.


Well,  if you apply it to the hinges...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 20, 2020)

I am limiting social contact but cant isolate UFN. Oh please my kingdom for a vaccine.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Has anyone mentioned haircuts yet? If we’re social distancing for a year, long hair is coming back isn’t it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I am limiting social contact but cant isolate UFN. Oh please my kingdom for a vaccine.


What is said kingdom worth? From here it sounds like a rusty motorbike, a few Fray Bentos pies and a wardrobe of trousers longer than I am tall


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 20, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> We lasted 2.5 hours on hold to Santander this morning until the system ended the call



Just stop paying. Then they'll phone you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Last day at school til god knows when and I’m absolutely gutted.  This is nothing like breaking up for the summer. Who the fuck am I if I’m not working with the kids day to day?
> 
> on the bright side my uncle- a consultant neurologist has said that, despite what the govt says, my chronic neurological illness doesn’t make me high risk, so I’m not going to have to self isolate and can sign up for the rota to supervise however many kids are going to be coming in.
> Two days ago this sounded like a terrible job, but now I’m confronted with not being there, I’m really glad to be able to do it.



Are they giving you all a choice to sign up or not where you work then spanglechick ?

I ask because at one surgery there was a call from a teacher who wanted a sick note. The receptionist asked her if she had any symptoms and she said no but she was feeling anxious about having to stay at work to look after the kids of key workers etc. She was under the impression she wouldn't have a choice to opt out at her place.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 20, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Plans are getting canx. Thankfully my mum posted me paracetamol . Lliiidl would only sell 16 tabs at a time. Like one day supply



Not having a go TC but 16 tabs is 2 days supply. 4000mg paracetamol is the daily max and paracetamol poisoning is no fun at all.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 20, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Are they giving you all a choice to sign up or not where you work then spanglechick ?
> 
> I ask because at one surgery there was a call from a teacher who wanted a sick note. The receptionist asked her if she had any symptoms and she said no but she was feeling anxious about having to stay at work to look after the kids of key workers etc. She was under the impression she wouldn't have a choice to opt out at her place.


At the moment, the most senior staff are all doing the first week, thereafter middle managers are expected to join the mix.  And I think all the SEN team have to work.  Plus other staff can volunteer to join the rota.  
 Other schools will be organising it in different ways.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 20, 2020)

I may be the only person to lose weight while staying at home because I'm too anxious to eat.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 20, 2020)

What little business I had is gone, applied for UC today. Bit shit really.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2020)

YouSir said:


> What little business I had is gone, applied for UC today. Bit shit really.


Same here today

Told no appointments on phone (different online) and update on 22/04


----------



## YouSir (Mar 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Same here today
> 
> Told no appointments on phone (different online) and update on 22/04



Online has a message saying there will be delays. We're a long way from alone if nothing else. Two people I know are out of work yesterday/today too. Bar/restaurant workers laid off.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 21, 2020)

My time stuck on project abroad has just jump 59 days. That’s a lot of diary thickness  on a positive note the meter is running

my parents finally got back to the U.K. and are self quarantining. Which is going to include a fair bit of time down the allotment and gardening I bet.

TBH I’m not sure I really gave it enough thought that my 70 year old parents were struggling to get home during aglobal crisis/pandemic. Quite an experience for them

I am now reviewing all the previously in place planning, procedures and protocols  for corona virus on the project and bridging it with all the newer more draconian external mitigation’s flying around. Keeping me busy
That and shouting at people who don’t hand sanitise before entering the mess  which is keeping me and the audience of already busted crew laughing. Not sure they are laughing at me or with me


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2020)

Think I'll be joining you both YouSir Badgers in making UC claim next week, have put it off cos I can still in theory work and will still try and work, it's just that it's much harder remotely and nobody is spending. I dunno how it will work with UC cos I've only been doing this role since mid Jan so didn't have a steady income or enough coming in each month before hand. Give it a bash I suppose.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 21, 2020)

Mrs Bears needs to look into UC too, her business has basically blown up and there's no other support for self-employed people.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2020)

Yeah, I am going to have to look into UC too, it'll not pay all my bills, but every little helps.

Hopefully, as pressure mounts, the government will move to help us in the same way as the employed.



> The self-employed will gain access to the equivalent of statutory sick pay, and will be given tax deferrals, but are not part of the 80% earnings pledge.
> The Federation of Small Businesses said: “The question at this point is – with firms being forced to close – why have the self-employed been excluded from the commitment to pay 80% of earnings?
> 
> “It cannot be right that an employee currently earning £25,000 a year could access £20,000 per annum through the new job retention scheme, while someone who’s self-employed earning the same sum might only access around £5,000 worth of support.”
> ...



Too fucking right.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2020)

It is best to get at least an application registered. 

The UC website and Verify is a bit of a pain but not too painful if you have a bank account and ID. 

I have some 'potential' work lined up for July but that is doubtful (events related) so am torn as to whether to get some chef or supermarket work now there is the option, or keep on organising for work that might not happen.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I have some 'potential' work lined up for July but that is doubtful (events related) so am torn as to whether to get some chef or supermarket work now there is the option, or keep on organising for work that might not happen.


Do both? Let’s face it, we’re all gonna have plenty of hours spare in the next few weeks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I have some 'potential' work lined up for July but that is doubtful (events related) so am torn as to whether to get some chef or supermarket work now there is the option, or keep on organising for work that might not happen.



I've thought about getting some other work, but I need to self isolate, so I am ready to take over mother's care visits, the agency is already struggling.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Do both? Let’s face it, we’re all gonna have plenty of hours spare in the next few weeks.


I think that is the plan. Best to wade in on all fronts and have options. The UC claim will not be assessed till April 22nd  so there is at least a month of rattling around.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've thought about getting some other work, but I need to self isolate, so I am ready to take over mother's care visits, the agency is already struggling.


From your posts I read you have got more on your plate than me.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 21, 2020)

I really feel for my youngest being stuck at home with a very boring ill mam right now. 

I can't have my eldest and mam round for mothers day as planned and cook them a roast. Aside from that I think I'm quite well prepared for social isolation. Been practicing most my life   

I'm really concerned about my job. I can't see how they can provide enough work to continue paying us all. I'm also worried about the many at risk young people in my area going without support.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 21, 2020)

There's so many threads I wasn't sure where to post these questions so hope here is ok

I work in admin for the mental healthservice. Am I considered a key worker?!

If not,.if my child's nursery closes  and I have to leave work to look after him, would I still get paid?! 

I live on the Isle of Man where school closures haven't happened yet but are likely to. And I have no family here to help


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 21, 2020)

Hellsbells said:


> I work in admin for the mental healthservice. Am I considered a key worker?!


Your employer should be able to tell you whether you're a key worker or not.


----------



## Thora (Mar 21, 2020)

Hellsbells said:


> There's so many threads I wasn't sure where to post these questions so hope here is ok
> 
> I work in admin for the mental healthservice. Am I considered a key worker?!
> 
> ...


It's only your employer that can answer that really, but certainly here lots of non-essential services are shutting and admin staff are redeployed so even if you are not currently a key worker you may become one.
I know someone who works for the council who has been told she will get paid for family isolation but not for childcare issues but can cover it with leave.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 21, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Your employer should be able to tell you whether you're a key worker or not.


You'd think so but there's so much confusion here no one seems to know anything, least of all management!


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 21, 2020)

Thora said:


> It's only your employer that can answer that really, but certainly here lots of non-essential services are shutting and admin staff are redeployed so even if you are not currently a key worker you may become one.
> I know someone who works for the council who has been told she will get paid for family isolation but not for childcare issues but can cover it with leave.
> [/QUOT
> leave won't cover what's likely to be monhs though. That's rubbish


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2020)

Hellsbells said:


> You'd think so but there's so much confusion here no one seems to know anything, least of all management!



Only your own government can give you answers, as the IoM is not part of the UK, what happens here is not going to give you any answers.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 21, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Think I'll be joining you both @YouSir @Badgers in making UC claim next week,


Add me to the club. Bought loads of equipment, was about to start getting quotes for business cards and registering as a sole trader when it hit. That verify bollocks has been on 95% completed for 24 hours. Must still be pissing themselves at my selfie . 
I feel sorry for anyone who isnt computer savvy trying to get benefits these days.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 21, 2020)

Just had a text from another neighbour I haven't seen in a week or so...she thinks 3 of her family have it. 2 of which went skiing a few weeks ago, the other is the partner of one of them. She's also in a high risk group so the whole family are self isolating with the kids in solitary on one part of the house. Fucking skiing, a hotbed it seems.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 21, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've just spoken to my biggest client, who operates in the entertainment sector, she doesn't know how she can keep trading after the end of this month, which I can totally understand. She's hoping they can bounce back at some point in the future, but I am not sure they will.
> 
> That's 20% off the annual income for the business, combined with other smaller clients cancelling, I am not sure how my little business can survive, balls.



Sorry to hear that mate - is there any govt help for you?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 22, 2020)

As a postman I've just gone onto six days a week working. Royal Mail is already short of delivery workers, parcel volumes have rocketed and it is voluntary; I talked it over with Mrs MacNeice and we agreed it was the right thing to do. 

She's just gone from three and a half to five days a week at her school - which is partially closed - where she is the special educational needs and inclusion co-ordinator (what used to be SENCOs). 

My daughter's temporary work covering for an absent school bursar (different school) has been extended; the biggest bonus is that for the first time in ages she is really enjoying her work. 

So much against trend, we have all become more employed key workers; all we need to do now is keep well and find some time to get to shops when there is stuff in them to buy (to be fair not really been a problem to date).

Cheers and the best of luck to everyone who isn't enjoying our economic good fortune - Louis MacNeice


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2020)

Update on the selfish yoga teacher next door (a tale of how people who wont listen end up having to): The government saying that gyms and leisure centres have to close did not get through to him, thought that didn't apply to him and intended to carry on but last night on the whatsapp one of his regular students said she thinks she has it (high fever caughs etc) and now - finally- reality has hit and he's a bit unsure whether to do his class today.    
Really glad i stopped going 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I did mine this morning. #1 sides and back, #3 on top.
> 
> Beard coming along nicely - though it's rather greyer than I remember....


Are you allowed a beard at work? Thought it was tache only.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2020)

My dad is in South Africa and has been told he can’t leave his house for four weeks except to go to the supermarket. He was supposed to be returning to the UK on a ship in ten days time, that’s been cancelled. There are still flights but him being nearly 76 and his wife suffering with savage arthritis they really need to isolate and flying is off the cards.

All this is starting to get me down, just constant bad news. And I have my health, my family with me, cash in the bank and beautiful countryside on my doorstep to walk in, away from other people. Thinking how hard this is for those less fortunate than me, that brings me down too. Feel like crying at times.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 22, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Are you allowed a beard at work? Thought it was tache only.



I'm WFH, have been (broadly) for weeks. Mrs has it as well, so we're isolating.

I took part in a remote briefing for a Lt Gen yesterday - sat in the garden, beard in full view, dogs and children twatting about in the background, wearing a t-shirt.

Lt Gen asks my colleague (who's online from his desk) is the briefing is secure, because it looks like rank kebabking has been kidnapped by a tramp.... Colleague answers that rank kebabking always looks like that, as it's a cunning ruse to distract people from his chronic incompetence.

Lt Gen notes that rank kebabking is sat in the garden, in the sunshine, playing with his children while rank colleague is at work on a Saturday - as is Lt Gen.

They are used to me...


----------



## LDC (Mar 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I'm WFH, have been (broadly) for weeks. Mrs has it as well, so we're isolating.
> 
> I took part in a remote briefing for a Lt Gen yesterday - sat in the garden, beard in full view, dogs and children twatting about in the background, wearing a t-shirt.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it's not taken much for you to go all Colonel Kurtz.


----------



## iona (Mar 22, 2020)

Finally got a letter sent round the supported accommodation I live in, the other day. No change to staffing (only there's already been no night staff last week and no one on this weekend...), limiting face-to-face keywork sessions, please read attached govt social distancing guidance, etc. Also says people with symptoms need to self-isolate for 14 days - not 7 though almost everyone here lives alone - which "means it is strongly suggested (!) that you do not leave your home/flat", and includes the following paragraph in bold:
"For those that are fit and healthy if you contract the Covid-19 virus the information is that this will be a mild illness."

Understand they don't want to cause _unnecessary_ worry and panic but ffs


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I'm WFH, have been (broadly) for weeks. Mrs has it as well, so we're isolating.
> 
> I took part in a remote briefing for a Lt Gen yesterday - sat in the garden, beard in full view, dogs and children twatting about in the background, wearing a t-shirt.
> 
> ...


Jesus. You know the world is properly fucked when the British Army is "working from home".


----------



## kebabking (Mar 22, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Jesus. You know the world is properly fucked when the British Army is "working from home".



Nah, there's loads of us doing it - half perhaps... All but the most essential, urgent training stopped several weeks ago, the ATR's have closed, some units are being held at readiness but most people have gone home to prevent the spread within units.

The remote IT systems can cope with all but the most sensitive stuff, and that's only rules, not tech. It's about resilience - I started over a month ago, they don't want everyone going down at the same time, so we spread out geographically - it's the epidemiological version of counter-ambush drills and counter-counter-battery fire.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2020)

Do you reckon dylanredefined and likesfish are shooting each other on Skype?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Nah, there's loads of us doing it - half perhaps... All but the most essential, urgent training stopped several weeks ago, the ATR's have closed, some units are being held at readiness but most people have gone home to prevent the spread within units. Fingers crossed.
> 
> The remote IT systems can cope with all but the most sensitive stuff, and that's only rules, not tech. It's about resilience - I started over a month ago, they don't want everyone going down at the same time, so we spread out geographically - it's the epidemiological version of counter-ambush drills and counter-counter-battery fire.


Just better hope we don’t get invaded whilst you lot have got your feet up in the back garden.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 22, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Do you reckon dylanredefined and likesfish are shooting each other on Skype?



We were trying to get critical supplies of punctuation through, but log spt has been retasked for BROADSHARE, so dylanredefined and likesfish callsigns have been told to dig in to defensive positions and wait for resup and reinforcement - ROE to critical defensive fire only, and hard routine.

ENDS.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Mar 22, 2020)

Well I'm self-employed and I've lost more than half my (not substantial) income for however long this lasts.  

Most of my community gardening work and all supported gardening activities.  Also garden maintenance clients who are also now in financial trouble, or are at home so can do their own garden, or where there's no access except through their house.  I did pick up a couple of extra jobs from people who want their garden planted up while they're working from home but it won't cover the losses.

Trying to get my head together today then tomorrow think I'll start applying for part time jobs - I've got experience of support work, and did picking and packing years ago - so hopefully there will be work about that I can do.  Don't want to end up on universal credit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

My bedroom is next to the neighbours' living room. They like to put their TV on loud. I can hear Boris Johnson's voice through the wall. I've been avoiding actually watching any of his announcements because the sight of him fills me with rage, but it seems there's no escape


----------



## weltweit (Mar 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> ..
> Beard coming along nicely - though it's rather greyer than I remember....


Hmm, yes perhaps it is time to experiment with a beard


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 22, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> Well I'm self-employed and I've lost more than half my (not substantial) income for however long this lasts.



I've lost all mine, got enough for my team for the next 2 weeks, but nothing for me, then I am shutting-up shop.   

You may want to join us on this thread -









						Freelancers during this crisis and the Self Employment Income Support Scheme
					

Is anybody else here freelance and kind of bricking it?  I don't really mind about IR35 as I go through an umbrella, but a lot of people I know are trying to get their head around that which was bad enough for most, but the virus. Hmmm... Are we screwed? Nobody's booking right, or is just me?




					www.urban75.net


----------



## kebabking (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> My bedroom is next to the neighbours' living room. They like to put their TV on loud. I can hear Boris Johnson's voice through the wall. I've been avoiding actually watching any of his announcements because the sight of him fills me with rage, but it seems there's no escape



It could be worse - my tone deaf #2 child has taken our 14 day isolation period as an excellent opportunity to learn to play the flute.

#PrayForWorcestershire


----------



## weltweit (Mar 22, 2020)

Wash your hands and DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE! 

Am I the only one that is finding this DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE! part very difficult?


----------



## likesfish (Mar 22, 2020)

Been told if not on a ventilator crack on you can work on the contaminated wing!


----------



## a_chap (Mar 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> It could be worse - my tone deaf #2 child has taken our 14 day isolation period as an excellent opportunity to learn to play the flute.
> 
> #PrayForWorcestershire



Jesus! That explains the fucking racket outside. I assumed someone's car alarm had malfunctioned


----------



## kebabking (Mar 22, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Jesus! That explains the fucking racket outside. I assumed someone's car alarm had malfunctioned



RSPCA turned up earlier looking for the dozen cats being slowly roasted....


----------



## andysays (Mar 22, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> Well I'm self-employed and I've lost more than half my (not substantial) income for however long this lasts.
> 
> Most of my community gardening work and all supported gardening activities.  Also garden maintenance clients who are also now in financial trouble, or are at home so can do their own garden, or where there's no access except through their house.  I did pick up a couple of extra jobs from people who want their garden planted up while they're working from home but it won't cover the losses.
> 
> Trying to get my head together today then tomorrow think I'll start applying for part time jobs - I've got experience of support work, and did picking and packing years ago - so hopefully there will be work about that I can do.  Don't want to end up on universal credit.


Where are you? I do GM for a London council and I know that a number of our staff are likely to have to self isolate for various reasons. 

Maybe some agency work if you're interested.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Mar 22, 2020)

andysays said:


> Where are you? I do GM for a London council and I know that a number of our staff are likely to have to self isolate for various reasons.
> 
> Maybe some agency work if you're interested.


Newcastle, but thankyou


----------



## andysays (Mar 22, 2020)

crossthebreeze said:


> Newcastle, but thankyou


That's a long commute for a 7.30 start.

Good luck finding something.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 22, 2020)

Seasickness....after an experimental (elderly handheld) facetime call with the Mother. First it was the ceiling..then...woah, off to the floor and back round to the ceiling.🤢


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 22, 2020)

My facebook group for people on my road has grown over the weekend. We are having a short face to face outside mine today for people who are well. I've had some messages from people who don't want to speak online so it will give them some space to talk and share ideas. Luckily my front garden is pretty big and the street isn't too busy so people can keep 1-2 metres distance.


----------



## magneze (Mar 22, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Wash your hands and DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE!
> 
> Am I the only one that is finding this DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE! part very difficult?


Very difficult. Although I must be biting my nails less because there's _some_ nail.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 22, 2020)

I suspect I'm never going to want to be home again in a couple of weeks, this flats to small for this bollocks.

I'm ok at the moment but I've no room to do the messy stuff I like to do, I'll have to see if I can knock up some outside space for working with clay or wood.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> What is said kingdom worth? From here it sounds like a rusty motorbike, a few Fray Bentos pies and a wardrobe of trousers longer than I am tall


Yeah well I spread out my baubles and frankly I would swap all for a tin opener and a piece of opium as big as my head.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Not having a go TC but 16 tabs is 2 days supply. 4000mg paracetamol is the daily max and paracetamol poisoning is no fun at all.


Sure thing and sensible to correct me. I take two four times a day. 500mg each. So 4000mg. 
I agree about paracetamol poisoning. RIP Caroline.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 22, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Hmm, yes perhaps it is time to experiment with a beard


I would have thought a beard would be a breading ground for the virus.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I may be the only person to lose weight while staying at home because I'm too anxious to eat.


Nah. Not the only one. I would love some diazepam for anxiety.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 22, 2020)

I am absolutely infuriated this morning by more local spiritual types posting stuff about how all these people are going to die soon anyway, and we should just learn to accept death, and/or this is all just a smokescreen to control the population!!!

Shirl if I see Rainbow Ralph offering free hugs ever again it will be a fucking kicking he gets.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2020)

Going to have to call work and tell them I can't come in, its NHS workers kids and the risk of exposure is shitting me up. I like the job but I also value the continued existence of my mum fairly highly as well. Hopefully they'll keep the position or me when this thing is over. Fuck knows when that ill be though. 2025?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2020)

Woo types sharing facebook memes about mother earth cleansing herself by killing off large amounts of pesky humans. This is annoying. I click unfollow but click and another person self identifies as an arse hole by sharing this shit.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 22, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> I am absolutely infuriated this morning by more local spiritual types posting stuff about how all these people are going to die soon anyway, and we should just learn to accept death, and/or this is all just a smokescreen to control the population!!!
> 
> Shirl if I see Rainbow Ralph offering free hugs ever again it will be a fucking kicking he gets.


Don't forget to give him one for me.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 22, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Woo types sharing facebook memes about mother earth cleansing herself by killing off large amounts of pesky humans. This is annoying. I click unfollow but click and another person self identifies as an arse hole by sharing this shit.



Have also seen a depressing amount of stuff about the positives of a reduction in population. Cunts.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 22, 2020)

You lot must be in some shit Facebook groups.

All I get is Anglo-Saxon history and mates honking off about how horrible their children are.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2020)

Sister in law was due over with husband and their four brats, have just cancelled as have all come down with a sick bug, not The Bug though. Am quite pleased, they were coming as the nans are locked in their homes, but reading news this morning and it seems even relatively young and heathy folk shouldn’t mix either.

Was reading about a group of leading immunology professors stating that the government should have to order people to stay at home, as in Italy. One of them is a chap called Julian Peto, sounded familiar, then came to me, he was Howard Marks’ very best friend in the world from the day they both went to interview for Oxford


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> You lot must be in some shit Facebook groups.
> 
> All I get is Anglo-Saxon history and mates honking off about how horrible their children are.


Not from groups to be fair. Normal people who I know on and off Facebook.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 22, 2020)

Yeah I don't do facebook groups. Worst two culprits are blood relations. Green wankers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2020)

an xtian friend was phoned up by one of his circle and greeted with the words 'JUDGEMENT HAS COME!' which made me laugh. Turns out the end really was nigh all along


----------



## extra dry (Mar 22, 2020)

bimble said:


> This is very minor stuff but its making personal strife in my friendship with my neighbours. He's a yoga teacher, really good one, teaches at home in their own little (cramped) studio and I just had to say I am not coming anymore for the foreseeable. He's refusing to do anything like consider going online somehow or even clean the equipment between the many classes so its a no from me. He obviously thinks i'm overreacting and its really uncomfortable. They have asked me to look after their dog for the weekend which is usually a pleasure but i think i might be going in there with gloves and overalls on now


There are 100's of online yoga classes. What special about the neighbour? He be singing a different tune if he gets sick


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> You lot must be in some shit Facebook groups.
> 
> All I get is Anglo-Saxon history and mates honking off about how horrible their children are.



Same but it's my family


----------



## kebabking (Mar 22, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Same but it's my family



Oh Christ, I don't have my family on Facebook!

I am on a messenger group for school, which i have concluded to be the epicenter of all human stupidity - but watching the seething and barely disguised passive aggression and neediness is quite amusing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 22, 2020)

Ugh.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

kebabking said:


> It could be worse - my tone deaf #2 child has taken our 14 day isolation period as an excellent opportunity to learn to play the flute.
> 
> #PrayForWorcestershire



It could be worse. Could be the sousaphone.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Have also seen a depressing amount of stuff about the positives of a reduction in population. Cunts.



I reduced my population of facebook contacts long ago to avoid this sort of thing.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 22, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Wash your hands and DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE!
> 
> Am I the only one that is finding this DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE! part very difficult?


Definitely not.  I _suppose_ the fact that I (sometimes) notice I am doing it is a tiny step in the.   right direction,  but that's not much use. I am always touching my face.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2020)

Migraine yesterday and now my knee has packed up and can barely get round house.

I hate this mind:body shit.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Definitely not.  I _suppose_ the fact that I (sometimes) notice I am doing it is a tiny step in the.   right direction,  but that's not much use. I am always touching my face.



You’re both hard-wired and environmentally wired to touch your face a lot, especially when anxious.

One thing that can help is clasping your hands together and wrapping your fingers round each other when in a passive mode or not doing something else.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

8ball said:


> You’re both hard-wired and environmentally wired to touch your face a lot, especially when anxious


What's that about then?


----------



## prunus (Mar 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> ... reading news this morning and it seems even relatively young and heathy folk shouldn’t mix



This is not directed at you personally, just using this comment as an opportunity to as calmly as is appropriate say:

FUCKING NOBODY SHOULD MIX!  NOBODY! ABSOLUTELY MINIMISE ALL HUMAN CONTACT! NOW! NO ‘AH BUT I’LL JUST’, OR ‘IT’LL BE ALRIGHT IF I’, OR ANYTHING. IF YOU DON’T ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO MEET, DON’T DO IT!

This announcement brought to you in place of the vacuum of leadership in our poor country.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What's that about then?



They had a psychologist on the Beeb talking about.  The science stuff was I think to stop people feeling guilty about it and that they’re not weird for doing it (touching certain points on your face activates the parasympathetic nervous system), and then there were a couple of tips.

Another one was getting into the habit of saying ‘face’ whenever anyone reaches to touch their face.  Helps people recognise when the movement is starting.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 22, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Do you reckon dylanredefined and likesfish are shooting each other on Skype?


Grindr, surely?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 22, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Wash your hands and DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE!
> 
> Am I the only one that is finding this DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE! part very difficult?



I'm actually considering shavinging of my beard. Considering I only grew it to see what it would be like, I've got remarkably attached to it and am scared how much my face has aged in the last few years.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2020)

extra dry said:


> There are 100's of online yoga classes. What special about the neighbour? He be singing a different tune if he gets sick


Money. Its not called the yoga racket for nothing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

prunus said:


> This is not directed at you personally, just using this comment as an opportunity to as calmly as is appropriate say:
> 
> FUCKING NOBODY SHOULD MIX!  NOBODY! ABSOLUTELY MINIMISE ALL HUMAN CONTACT! NOW! NO ‘AH BUT I’LL JUST’, OR ‘IT’LL BE ALRIGHT IF I’, OR ANYTHING. IF YOU DON’T ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO MEET, DON’T DO IT!
> 
> This announcement brought to you in place of the vacuum of leadership in our poor country.


It's pretty simple really. We spread disease by touching each other and touching things that other people have touched. It's not confusing and it's really not difficult. Stay at home. Limit your contact with others.

bimble's bloody yoga teacher thinking it "doesn't apply to him". What a dick.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't really understand why people have such an overwhelming need to go out all the bloody time anyway.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't really understand why people have such an overwhelming need to go out all the bloody time anyway.



It's not helped by the fact we've had a bloody miserable wet winter and this is the first proper spring weekend.

Thought my run would be quiet today, but there were loads of people out.


----------



## oryx (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't really understand why people have such an overwhelming need to go out all the bloody time anyway.


Me neither. Personally I only really want to go out if there's food (or alcohol!) involved and have to force myself otherwise, for fear of what allegedly happens to couch potatoes health-wise, and of becoming an actual recluse.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

oryx said:


> Me neither. Personally I only really want to go out if there's food (or alcohol!) involved and have to force myself otherwise, for fear of what allegedly happens to couch potatoes health-wise, and of becoming an actual recluse.


I am the same category   

But even so...people are only being asked to maybe just not go to the pub for a few weeks. I mean fuck. Is it really so much to ask?


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> It could be worse. Could be the sousaphone.


or the bagpipes


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2020)

Not my personal consequences, but my brother's: he runs an audiovisual company that does trade shows around the world. He got out of Singapore as it was beginning to look a bit scary, and is back home, but his business is essentially grounded until further notice. He is usually followed by a trail of shipping containers that carry all the kit to the next venue, so they will either have to circulate the planet endlessly, or they'll all end up in his front garden...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am the same category
> 
> But even so...people are only being asked to maybe just not go to the pub for a few weeks. I mean fuck. Is it really so much to ask?


Yeah it can be. Lots of people share their lives with abusive parents or partners. Domestic violence will go up. People will feel trapped. 
Others will find the enforced intimacy with their partners is like during Christmas or summer holidays just too much. 
Kids will often go garretty if not allowed to work off their energy. 
Lots of people are really lonely and rely on that ten min chat with the local shopkeeper to keep them sane. 
Many cant afford to heat their homes 24 /7 and budget on being at work where they pay. 
The elderly and people with disabilities will suffer with all the day centres shut. 
Isolation kills older people in particular.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Yeah it can be. Lots of people share their lives with abusive parents or partners. Domestic violence will go up. People will feel trapped.
> Others will find the enforced intimacy with their partners is like during Christmas or summer holidays just too much.
> Kids will often go garretty if not allowed to work off their energy.
> Lots of people are really lonely and rely on that ten min chat with the local shopkeeper to keep them sane.
> ...


Yes but I am talking about the people who don't have any of those problems and can stay at home easily.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes but I am talking about the people who don't have any of those problems and can stay at home easily.


Ok.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes but I am talking about the people who don't have any of those problems and can stay at home easily.


I'm a sociable extrovert, and this enforced solitude is already causing me some "pain". But it's a small price to pay for not being part of the spread of what is a pretty nasty infection, whether or not I avoid getting it myself. I am 99% certain that I am not infectious, and I cherish that status. I would like to keep it that way, and if missing out on beers with my friends is the price I will have to pay, then TAKE MY MONEY, frankly. There will be time for many beers when we get through to the other side of this.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> But even so...people are only being asked to maybe just not go to the pub for a few weeks. I mean fuck. Is it really so much to ask?



If by 'not go to the pub' you mean 'cut off all human contact' and by 'a few weeks' you mean 'until further notice' then yeah, this is absolutely a fair statement.

On paper it seems unlikely anyone I know will die from this virus. I give it better than evens that someone I know will die by suicide before this is over.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't really understand why people have such an overwhelming need to go out all the bloody time anyway.


Just spoke to MummyBadgers on the phone (happy mother's day eh) and she was talking about a lockdown. 

Apparently a younger neighbour has said she will shop for them both to save risk to MummyBadgers (74). 

MummyBadgers said that if there is a lockdown then she will HAVE to start walking to the shops for exercise and fresh air  

Told her to open the windows, walk up and down the stairs and watch some work out videos ffs


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> If by 'not go to the pub' you mean 'cut off all human contact' and by 'a few weeks' you mean 'until further notice' then yeah, this is absolutely a fair statement.
> 
> On paper it seems unlikely anyone I know will die from this virus. I give it better than evens someone I know will die by suicide before this is over.


I don't really mean cut off from all human contact no. Just limit going out as much as possible.

There are lots and lots of people who can easily stay home without suffering greatly and they should.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There are lots and lots of people who can easily stay home without suffering greatly and they should.



This explains why we send people to prison as a reward.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> This explains why we send people to prison as a reward.


I don't understand the relevance of that. 

I am only saying that people should stay home and limit contact with others much as possible. That's not happening yet as a lot of people think it doesn't apply to them somehow.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 22, 2020)

Thankfully no-one got off ferries today. The backpacker mentality is fucking awful, they think they're immune and can travel freely. We've shut the dive center down and self isolating. Soon we'll be stuck on a tropical island teaching English online to Chinese


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> This explains why we send people to prison as a reward.



We send them there to protect others.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2020)

prunus said:


> This is not directed at you personally, just using this comment as an opportunity to as calmly as is appropriate say:
> 
> FUCKING NOBODY SHOULD MIX!  NOBODY! ABSOLUTELY MINIMISE ALL HUMAN CONTACT! NOW! NO ‘AH BUT I’LL JUST’, OR ‘IT’LL BE ALRIGHT IF I’, OR ANYTHING. IF YOU DON’T ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO MEET, DON’T DO IT!
> 
> This announcement brought to you in place of the vacuum of leadership in our poor country.



Totally fair enough. The message isn’t really getting home as it is being delivered by a habitual liar. So whilst he may be the new Churchill and be doing what is best for humanity, this cunt called wolf so often that the North Yorks Moors and Snowdonia etc are busier than they have ever been.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't really understand why people have such an overwhelming need to go out all the bloody time anyway.



You don’t live with my family, tbf.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You don’t live with my family, tbf.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2020)

.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> If by 'not go to the pub' you mean 'cut off all human contact' and by 'a few weeks' you mean 'until further notice' then yeah, this is absolutely a fair statement.
> 
> On paper it seems unlikely anyone I know will die from this virus. I give it better than evens that someone I know will die by suicide before this is over.


I possibly get a letter this week telling me to entirely isolate myself for months. I have been really isolated for months anyway due to cancer treatment. I dont feel suicidal or depressed but it's starting to get to me a bit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't understand the relevance of that.
> 
> I am only saying that people should stay home and limit contact with others much as possible. That's not happening yet as a lot of people think it doesn't apply to them somehow.



Saying it's only 'not going to the pub for a couple of weeks' is disingenuous in the extreme. As is stating that staying in your home indefinitely is not going to be an issue. Look at Spain, France, Italy. That's where we're heading. The endpoint is a complete unknown; estimates range from a fortnight to basically forever. Asking people to accept that is not like asking them to pick up their dog's shit or park within the lines.

Most people have figured out what's coming. Why wouldn't they go outside while they have the chance? They're looking out for their mental health and general wellbeing. You're allowed to do that. You're supposed to do that.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> If by 'not go to the pub' you mean 'cut off all human contact' and by 'a few weeks' you mean 'until further notice' then yeah, this is absolutely a fair statement.
> 
> On paper it seems unlikely anyone I know will die from this virus. I give it better than evens that someone I know will die by suicide before this is over.



I am really fucking feeling it tonight.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Saying it's only 'not going to the pub for a couple of weeks' is disingenuous in the extreme. As is stating that staying in your home indefinitely is not going to be an issue. Look at Spain, France, Italy. That's where we're heading. The endpoint is a complete unknown; estimates range from a fortnight to basically forever. Asking people to accept that is not like asking them to pick up their dog's shit or park within the lines.
> 
> Most people have figured out what's coming. Why wouldn't they go outside while they have the chance? They're looking out for their mental health and general wellbeing. You're allowed to do that. You're supposed to do that.


Ok fine. My comment was flippant.
I know it's shit. It's going to be shit for a long time for everyone and I'm worried like everyone else.

My own anxiety is only just in check right now and I live alone with noone to talk to. It's not going to be easy for me either if we all get forced to stay at home. I am more than aware of the issues.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 22, 2020)

It is shit. But the alternative is fucking grim


----------



## LDC (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Most people have figured out what's coming. Why wouldn't they go outside while they have the chance? They're looking out for their mental health and general wellbeing. You're allowed to do that. You're supposed to do that.



FFS, it's not about just them though is it? If you go outside and pass on the virus you are possibly doing something that results in someone else dying. Why the fuck can people not get there head round this? Some of this is really depressing, it's showing up the worst in the fucked up individualist society we have. Selfish and self obsessed fucking cunts.

E2A, sorry SpookyFrank not having a go at you really, but some people's attitude and behaviour with this really makes me fucking despair of humanity.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 22, 2020)

existentialist said:


> ... so they will either have to circulate the planet endlessly, or they'll all end up in his front garden...


There's something quite Douglas Adams-y about that.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> ...
> On paper it seems unlikely anyone I know will die from this virus. I give it better than evens that someone I know will die by suicide before this is over.


Oh hell!  I hope you're wrong about that last bit.     This is all going to be bad,  isn't it?


----------



## Celyn (Mar 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just spoke to MummyBadgers on the phone (happy mother's day eh) and she was talking about a lockdown.
> 
> Apparently a younger neighbour has said she will shop for them both to save risk to MummyBadgers (74).
> 
> ...


Excellent neighbour,  though! So many people are kind and good.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 22, 2020)

Spoke to both my mum and mum-in-law via Whatsapp today, MiL took to it like a fish to water but my Mum kept holding the phone to her ear giving us a regular view down her lughole. All 4 of mine and Mrs Q's parents are still alive but in their 80's  however Mum is relatively fragile compared to the others, she has severe arthritis and is showing early signs of dementia if she gets this it will kill her. The family are working hard to make sure her and my Dad are isolated but don't lack anything.
Son's Girlfriend rang her own Mum today to wish her a happy birthday and got quite tearful at one point, Her mum is a healthy 60 yr old so not really vulnerable,  but she lives 3 hours drive away and works in a care home so they have accepted they may not see each other for a long time.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> E2A, sorry SpookyFrank not having a go at you really, but some people's attitude and behaviour with this really makes me fucking despair of humanity.



No I completely get it and while there are ways to be out in the fresh air that don't put anyone at risk there are clearly large numbers of people not giving a shit at all and I have moments when that fills me with anger. But for the sake of my sanity I'm trying to see everything from other people's perspective where possible. The official messaging has changed tack very rapidly, the schools only closed three days ago ffs, and not everyone is going to have been following all this as closely as many of us here have. A colossal adjustment in thinking and behaviour is called for, and that's never going to happen instantaneaously. 

I see people out with their kids, letting them roam about however they like, and I think what the fuck are you doing? Then I remember I don't have kids, don't have the first clue how I could explain any of this to a four year old who just wants to be out in the sunshine like children should be, can't really comprehend what parents are being asked, will be asked to do in the coming weeks. In light of that I try to retain some level of understanding. 

We are going to see the best and worst of people through all this. But mostly we will just see humans being human.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ok fine. My comment was flippant.
> I know it's shit. It's going to be shit for a long time for everyone and I'm worried like everyone else.
> 
> My own anxiety is only just in check right now and I live alone with noone to talk to. It's not going to be easy for me either if we all get forced to stay at home. I am more than aware of the issues.



I will admit it may not have been necessary to jump down your throat like that. We're all going through a lot of shit and venting on here is part of how we deal with it. 

I wish you, and everybody here, whatever passes for luck in these times.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2020)

I spoke to my dad about my worries about impending lockdown. He offered to drive up tomorrow to pick me up, drive to London to get Mrs Frank, then take us both back to Cornwall with him.

All very lovely of him, except his wife has got the bloody virus and is isolating at home with him


----------



## likesfish (Mar 22, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Jesus! That explains the fucking racket outside. I assumed someone's car alarm had malfunctioned


well at least its not the violin


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 23, 2020)

In isolation with my elderly parents. They have a tiled area in the back garden. Wouldnt even call it a patio. I spent half an hour walking on it today like I was playing a game of snake. At least I got some air. I don't know how I am going to do this for potentially months. Also my meds and my parents meds are running out and the pharmacy is 10 km away with no place to park so I'll have to park a few streets away and walk and meet people. Not looking forward to that trip. 
I am not supposed to go out at all. Thinking of phoning the pharmacist and asking if they could have them delivered. 
A neighbour phoned today to say that a garden centre and shop up the road was packed with people today. Wtf is wrong with them?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> In isolation with my elderly parents. They have a tiled area in the back garden. Wouldnt even call it a patio. I spent half an hour walking on it today like I was playing a game of snake. At least I got some air. I don't know how I am going to do this for potentially months. Also my meds and my parents meds are running out and the pharmacy is 10 km away with no place to park so I'll have to park a few streets away and walk and meet people. Not looking forward to that trip.
> I am not supposed to go out at all. Thinking of phoning the pharmacist and asking if they could have them delivered.
> A neighbour phoned today to say that a garden centre and shop up the road was packed with people today. Wtf is wrong with them?



At 10km away it might be too far for the pharmacy to deliver. When you call you could ask them to have the meds ready and get one of them to bring them out to you in the car, save you having to park up and walk etc? Seems more managable to me.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2020)

I am sorry, I know other people have it worse than me*, but right now I really fucking miss my family  
Parents in the 70's (well mum is 68 but she's not the most robust of people) and sis is about ready to burst pregnant. 
I am on my own with mental health problems. Which to be fair, I am used to.
I am well accustomed to being isolated and anxious. But...

*that being worse could well be "stuck with family"  I don't think I'd be better stuck with them either. Tricky


----------



## Celyn (Mar 23, 2020)

kittyP said:


> ...
> well mum is 68 but she's not the most robust of people) and sis is about ready to burst pregnant.
> ...


Oh well, it's better than my first reading of it where it seemed as though your 68 year old mother was ready to burst pregnant.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 23, 2020)

My boy was due to start an apprenticeship on the 5th April, in a mountain biking centre.
He's had an email to say that it's been put on hold until...???
They were at pains to say that they still wanted him when they're back up and running, and he's taken it on the chin, but he's so disappointed  

Also, he had spinal fusion surgery a year ago and hasn't been able to do any downhill mtb stuff (which his whole world revolves around) for a full year.
He's weathered all this with humour and stoicism and the year is up this Friday, but all the bike parks etc. are closing.

All pretty minor stuff in the grand scheme of things, but I feel so sad for him.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Also, he had spinal fusion surgery a year ago and hasn't been able to do any downhill mtb stuff (which his whole world revolves around) for a full year.
> He's weathered all this with humour and stoicism and the year is up this Friday, but all the bike parks etc. are closing.



This is not minor stuff at all it must be absolutely brutal for him to see an endpoint coming and then have it snatched away again. 

I hope he gets his job in the end and that he can be out on the trails again in short order.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 23, 2020)

My dog's operation has been cancelled. She's barely eaten in the last 10 days.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 23, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't understand the relevance of that.
> 
> I am only saying that people should stay home and limit contact with others much as possible. That's not happening yet as a lot of people think it doesn't apply to them somehow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks like I'm home for the duration - whole site closed tomorrow 5PM  - only critical staff allowed in the buildings, wartime-style cafeteria for those remaining - oh heck 

I somehow doubt I'm "critical" in this sense ... only about 2 months left and fairly lowly in the team - I think I'll hold off actually handing in my notice until the last minute ...

A shame I ordered a whole bunch of stuff to be delivered there ...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> A shame I ordered a whole bunch of stuff to be delivered there ...



Time to change delivery address?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Time to change delivery address?


indeed - it was time I started doing that anyway.
I've been added to Microsoft Teams so doubtless I will be informed soon whether I'm required - and I can't see them asking me to do helpdesk stuff remotely.

And to think I bust a gut getting a replacement bike arranged to get to work on 
I bet the next thing is I won't be allowed out on it to enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm leaving the city tomorrow, if that's still a thing. I know it's absolutely the wrong thing to do but Mrs Frank can't come here, I can't go to her so we are both going to stay with my family. I could probably outlast this lockdown here but Mrs Frank, I don't know. She's terrified by the prospect of being stuck in London where there is, at the time of writing, no food and huge potential for strife. I cannot leave her there when there's somewhere else we can go, I wouldn't be me if I could. 

When we get where we're going we'll be able to be isolated from everyone, to a radius of about quarter of a mile, and will do so for a couple of weeks against the risk that we've brought anything with us, although the place we're going to has cases already.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> indeed - it was time I started doing that anyway.
> I've been added to Microsoft Teams so doubtless I will be informed soon whether I'm required - and I can't see them asking me to do helpdesk stuff remotely.
> 
> And to think I bust a gut getting a replacement bike arranged to get to work on
> I bet the next thing is I won't be allowed out on it to enjoy the sunshine.



Yes is good - although I did mean 'is there time to change the delivery address' before the delivery comes rather than 'is it time ....'?

although you probably understood this


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes is good - although I did mean 'is there time to change the delivery address' before the delivery comes rather than 'is it time ....'?
> 
> although you probably understood this


I (was) in the fortunate position of having access to an Amazon locker at work and a fingertip oximeter is now trapped in it - so may never get to use it for its intended purpose ... as it happens I'm off sick with swollen glands and in the present circumstances shouldn't go in tomorrow to collect that and the items sitting on my desk


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm leaving the city tomorrow, if that's still a thing. I know it's absolutely the wrong thing to do but Mrs Frank can't come here, I can't go to her so we are both going to stay with my family. I could probably outlast this lockdown here but Mrs Frank, I don't know. She's terrified by the prospect of being stuck in London where there is, at the time of writing, no food and huge potential for strife. I cannot leave her there when there's somewhere else we can go, I wouldn't be me if I could.
> 
> When we get where we're going we'll be able to be isolated from everyone, to a radius of about quarter of a mile, and will do so for a couple of weeks against the risk that we've brought anything with us, although the place we're going to has cases already.


SpookyFrank, there is food in London and I'm seeing no signs of potential strife. I know it's a worrying time but this really seems like the wrong thing to do at the moment.


----------



## maomao (Mar 23, 2020)

My boss believes I'm a keyworker and I have to do one day in eight in the office (and three in eight from home) . Most of the few passengers we have left are a couple of government depts and similar. He also reckons this will change within a week or so. This means I'm on train, tube and dlr tomorrow.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 23, 2020)

Just heard from a colleague in beerhall central - Munich, in other words - that he thinks he has caught the virus. Grim.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 23, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm leaving the city tomorrow, if that's still a thing. I know it's absolutely the wrong thing to do but Mrs Frank can't come here, I can't go to her so we are both going to stay with my family. I could probably outlast this lockdown here but Mrs Frank, I don't know. She's terrified by the prospect of being stuck in London where there is, at the time of writing, no food and huge potential for strife. I cannot leave her there when there's somewhere else we can go, I wouldn't be me if I could.
> 
> When we get where we're going we'll be able to be isolated from everyone, to a radius of about quarter of a mile, and will do so for a couple of weeks against the risk that we've brought anything with us, although the place we're going to has cases already.


Totally understand this and would do exactly the same thing if I was in your position


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Totally understand this and would do exactly the same thing if I was in your position


I understand it too but it's the wrong thing to do. FFS, this is the whole 'everyone should be doing x, 'cept me for _reasons' _thing_._


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2020)

Sue said:


> I understand it too but it's the wrong thing to do. FFS, this is the whole 'everyone should be doing x, 'cept me for _reasons_.'



Well the reason I posted about it here was probably because I expected to get dragged over the coals for it. That being said I see no reason why I can't complete the whole journey with less human contact that would be involved in going to the supermarket down the road from here. Although of course it's all impossible to quantify, which is why I've had to sort of abandon objectivity and choose the course of action which I will find it least hard to live with.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 23, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well the reason I posted about it here was probably because I expected to get dragged over the coals for it. That being said I see no reason why I can't complete the whole journey with less human contact that would be involved in going to the supermarket down the road from here. Although of course it's all impossible to quantify, which is why I've had to sort of abandon objectivity and choose the course of action which I will find it least hard to live with.



Its a tough one for sure.  Lots of people are having to make pretty horrible choices.  Are you not concerned that you may and / or mrs f could be asymptomatic carriers and are taking it to your family, presumably parents?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2020)

> NHS Coronavirus Service: We have identified that you're someone at risk of severe illness if you catch Coronavirus. Please remain at home for a minimum of 12 weeks. Home is the safest place for you. Staying in helps you stay well and that will help the NHS too. You can open a window but do not leave your home, and stay 3 steps away from others indoors. Wash your hands more often, for at least 20 seconds.
> 
> Read more advice about staying safe at home.
> 
> ...



NHS just texted me... 

I can’t survive 12 weeks in a single flat guys, I will go insane.


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2020)

SpookyFrank, there are pages of discussion on here, never mind on other news outlets, explaining why people -- including you -- shouldn't be doing this. You're a smart guy.and know all this. I'm pretty astonished/shocked you're doing it anyway.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Its a tough one for sure.  Lots of people are having to make pretty horrible choices.  Are you not concerned that you may and / or mrs f could be asymptomatic carriers and are taking it to your family, presumably parents?



We will be isolating ourselves from them, and everyone else, when we arrive. Two weeks minimum, longer if either of us gets sick of course.


----------



## magneze (Mar 23, 2020)

maomao said:


> My boss believes I'm a keyworker and I have to do one day in eight in the office (and three in eight from home) . Most of the few passengers we have left are a couple of government depts and similar. He also reckons this will change within a week or so. This means I'm on train, tube and dlr tomorrow.


Can you bike it? Will your boss fork out for a taxi for your own safety?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 23, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> She's terrified by the prospect of being stuck in London where there is, at the time of writing, no food...


Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 23, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> NHS just texted me...
> 
> I can’t survive 12 weeks in a single flat guys, I will go insane.


You have here. Reach out. Talk. Phone friends.  Read. Watch telly. Open the windows and breathe the air. You can do this


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2020)

I suspect my French friend may regret his mad dash from Paris to the pointiest bit of the Gironde - though they won't run out of wine ...


----------



## kebabking (Mar 23, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Don't be ridiculous.



It may not be rational, but fear isn't particularly rational, and our _reaction _to fear certainly isn't rational.

SpookyFrank's decision may well be the least worst option, C-19 is one risk among many. 

There will be few 'good' answers in the next 6 months, merely a number of options with immediate and long-term downsides that, in other circumstances, you'd not touch with a barge pole.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2020)

Just been catching up with the last five pages of this thread.

I know that going stir-crazy indoors, especially with an imminent full lock-down now very possible, is not a great prospect at all.

But my *MAIN* sympathies are for those (on here, and everywhere) who are getting into financial trouble




			
				Louise MacNeice said:
			
		

> best of luck to everyone who isn't enjoying our economic good fortune - Louis MacNeice



That's where I'm coming from too ... I'm being paid even though I've been off work since last Wednesday, but I'm *really* aware that finances will be going seriously south for many .
Big sympathies .....


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 23, 2020)

Just got the "Please remain at home for a minimum of 12 weeks" message through


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2020)

kebabking said:


> There will be few 'good' answers in the next 6 months,



I keep hearing wildly varying amounts of time for how long this whole business will last. 

I've heard 6 months. I've heard 2 months. I've heard until Xmas. I've heard until early Autumn. I've heard at least a year.

I'm trying to persuade myself that the tougher the full lock-down is when (as is likely) it's introduced, then the "sooner" some restrictions will get lifted. 
But there's no certainty at all. 
Nor do I expect that, but it would be nice to have some educated/informed guesses**.

(**Maybe not on this particular thread though maybe, apols if this is too much of a derail  )


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> NHS just texted me...
> 
> I can’t survive 12 weeks in a single flat guys, I will go insane.


I got the text just now. Feel like crying. 
Support thread needed!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2020)

BoxRoom said:


> Just got the "Please remain at home for a minimum of 12 weeks" message through



Was that from the NHS?  I've already been informally told 12 weeks (when I was sent home last Wednesday), but nothing concrete has yet come to me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I keep hearing wildly varying amounts of time for how long this whole business will last.



Unknown, is the only sensible answer. Any relaxation of restrictions will most likely be temporary.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 23, 2020)

BoxRoom said:


> Just got the "Please remain at home for a minimum of 12 weeks" message through



That's grim for you but I suspect most people who are getting these messages must know they are in a high risk group?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2020)

BoxRoom said:


> Just got the "Please remain at home for a minimum of 12 weeks" message through


Are you on 'the 1.5m list' then? 

Was wondering if I will be served following cancer treatment


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 23, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Was that from the NHS?  I've already been informally told 12 weeks (when I was sent home last Wednesday), but nothing concrete has yet come to me.


Yeah, was from NHS. I was half expecting it but I didn't think I was high risk currently (got chemo coming up again though so that changes things a bit!).


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> That's grim for you but I suspect most people who are getting these messages must know they are in a high risk group?




Like me, officially, but no message yet. I'm not complaining though, as I suppose it's a matter of logistics and a zillion messages taking a long time to get sent. It might be that I get the word by letter rather than text for whatever reason.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 23, 2020)

kebabking said:


> It may not be rational, but fear isn't particularly rational, and our _reaction _to fear certainly isn't rational.
> 
> SpookyFrank's decision may well be the least worst option, C-19 is one risk among many.
> 
> There will be few 'good' answers in the next 6 months, merely a number of options with immediate and long-term downsides that, in other circumstances, you'd not touch with a barge pole.


I was referring to his silly statement that there is no food in London.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Are you on 'the 1.5m list' then?
> 
> Was wondering if I will be served following cancer treatment


I must be I guess! Having chemo again soon so will definitely be more vulnerable then. Joy!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2020)

BoxRoom said:


> Yeah, was from NHS. I was half expecting it but I didn't think I was high risk currently (got chemo coming up again though so that changes things a bit!).



OK, thanks, try and look after yourself anyway 

I'm in rude health at the moment, but I'm in a more general vulnerable health category so they might be prioritising what order they send messages out -- very sensible.


----------



## elbows (Mar 23, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I keep hearing wildly varying amounts of time for how long this whole business will last.
> 
> I've heard 6 months. I've heard 2 months. I've heard until Xmas. I've heard until early Autumn. I've heard at least a year.
> 
> ...



Nobody knows, although there will be various models that might be accurate. I'd rather not try and guess yet, I'd rather wait some months to see what emerges. eg Australia is heading into autumn, see what happens there as they move through that period and into winter. Lets see what happens with first epidemic waves across Europe, the USA and many other places. Lets see what happens in China as they gradually relax certain restrictions. And, crucially in my book, we need wider testing including serological surveys so that we can, at some stage later this year, get a handle on what percentage of the population have caught it already.

My main prediction is that there will be insane pressure to rush pharmaceutical interventions, and this will increase as the months go by, unless something else works in a sustainable way.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 23, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> OK, thanks, try and look after yourself anyway
> 
> I'm in rude health at the moment, but I'm in a more general vulnerable health category so they might be prioritising what order they send messages out -- very sensible.


Probably. But likewise, look after yourself! too!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Unknown, is the only sensible answer. Any relaxation of restrictions will most likely be temporary.



We could speculate all over the place with that couldn't we? 
One from of speculation  :
It's not absolutely impossible that really heavy (full lock-down) restrictions, and that are not lifted prematurely, just _might_ lead to any future restrictions (in winter, say?) being somewhat less comprehensive. Who knows!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2020)

elbows said:


> Nobody knows, although there will be various models that might be accurate. I'd rather not try and guess yet, I'd rather wait some months to see what emerges. eg Australia is heading into autumn, see what happens there as they move through that period and into winter. Lets see what happens with first epidemic waves across Europe, the USA and many other places. Lets see what happens in China as they gradually relax certain restrictions. And, crucially in my book, we need wider testing including serological surveys so that we can, at some stage later this year, get a handle on what percentage of the population have caught it already.
> 
> My main prediction is that there will be insane pressure to rush pharmaceutical interventions, and this will increase as the months go by, unless something else works in a sustainable way.



How important do you think seasonal factors might be? (What with summer coming up in Europe, etc., and winter coming up in Australia, etc.)

I appreciate that like you said, it's not sensible to try guessing too soon, but I was quite interested (more generally) in any possible effect of warmer weather on peoples' health, on speed of virus spread, etc. (  )


----------



## kebabking (Mar 23, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I was referring to his silly statement that there is no food in London.



There's food in London - and Worcester - but there may not be food where you look for it.

The co-op in Bewdley had no fruit of vegetables, yet the greengrocers not 300 yards away is absolutely full of stuff.

My view is that the issue is not whether there is or is not food or civil disorder, but whether there is an 'unlivewithable' _fear _of civil disorder and a lack of food - if Mrs SpookyFrank is so worried, irrationally worried, then she could do her mental health as much damage by staying in London as she could do physical health by leaving.

There aren't any good options, just crap ones with different downsides.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm feeling much better.  Seems to me that I had a cold.  I'm still isolated though.  Boss thought that it would be best for me to stay out a while longer and work from home..  I have plenty to do.

I got word this morning that my 92 year old cousin is in isolation.  They're testing for a number of things including Covid-19.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2020)

kebabking said:


> There's food in London - and Worcester - but there may not be food where you look for it.
> 
> The co-op in Bewdley had no fruit of vegetables, yet the greengrocers not 300 yards away is absolutely full of stuff.
> 
> ...



Without going into details, a person's past experience of civic breakdown and chronic food shortages may be a factor in their response.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Are you on 'the 1.5m list' then?
> 
> Was wondering if I will be served following cancer treatment



From what I’ve seen yeah, anything cancer related was on the lists I’ve seen


----------



## maomao (Mar 23, 2020)

magneze said:


> Can you bike it? Will your boss fork out for a taxi for your own safety?


No even though we run a taxi company 😂 (and I haven't owned a bicycle in over ten years)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> From what I’ve seen yeah, anything cancer related was on the lists I’ve seen


Mine was a few (four?) years back now  

I honestly (already 95% isolated + been WFH since last year) do not mind at all but would like to know.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 23, 2020)

Don't come to jail half the admin instructors etc are sick
No chapel or Muslim prayers gym is now circuits on the footy pitch.

On the plus side officers get incentive oackage and o/t  may be doubled !


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 23, 2020)

kebabking said:


> We were trying to get critical supplies of punctuation through, but log spt has been retasked for BROADSHARE, so dylanredefined and likesfish callsigns have been told to dig in to defensive positions and wait for resup and reinforcement - ROE to critical defensive fire only, and hard routine.
> 
> ENDS.


                  Dig in !I am air Corp I check in now okay dodgy motels  but still its the thought that counts.    Sort of shut down. Hoping might be of some use at some point. Cleansing of Southampton at bayonet point isn't happening much to some peoples disgust.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2020)

kebabking said:


> There's food in London - and Worcester - but there may not be food where you look for it.
> 
> The co-op in Bewdley had no fruit of vegetables, yet the greengrocers not 300 yards away is absolutely full of stuff.
> 
> ...


Out earlier, went to a couple of Turkish shops in stokey, which had lots of toilet paper, pasta, rice etc. Sainsburys in Stokey had fuck all. It's like most people don't think "nothing where I usually go, let's try next door".


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Out earlier, went to a couple of Turkish shops earlier in stokey, which had lots of toilet paper, pasta, rice etc. Sainsburys in Stoke had fuck all. It's like most people don't think "nothing where I usually go, let's try next door".


I felt self-conscious in the local Polish shop the other day with a young chap loudly talking in English on his mobile behind me in a shop where the staff were masked and gloved-up - but I'm a regular - though I'm somewhat embarassed it's only for mahoosive jars of pickles.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Out earlier, went to a couple of Turkish shops in stokey, which had lots of toilet paper, pasta, rice etc. Sainsburys in Stokey had fuck all. It's like most people don't think "nothing where I usually go, let's try next door".


The Turkish gaffs on the Harrow Road are pretty much fully stocked. I even got a chicken!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2020)

Even the butchers here had more fruit and veg than the Tesco express nearby this morning.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Yeah your local shops are definitely the places to go these days. Supermarkets are largely scrums of people desperately buying whatever is on the shelf. Most of the corner shops and grocers are well stocked. You can even buy loo roll.


----------



## elbows (Mar 23, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> How important do you think seasonal factors might be? (What with summer coming up in Europe, etc., and winter coming up in Australia, etc.)
> 
> I appreciate that like you said, it's not sensible to try guessing too soon, but I was quite interested (more generally) in any possible effect of warmer weather on peoples' health, on speed of virus spread, etc. (  )



There are a bunch of existing theories about why various illnesses infect more people in winter. Includes things such as peoples behaviour (more likely to socialise and crowd indoors in winter) to the temperature of our noses and throats, to virus survival on surfaces. And even with clearly seasonal illnesses, there can still be plenty of variation in timing, eg this year the UKs influenza peak was very early.

Seasonal factors often arent enough to stop brand new viruses with pandemic potential. The first large swine flu wave in the UK was in July 2009.

Not enough is known about the new coronavirus yet, we will just have to wait and see. Can say that countries with tropical climates have not been spared, but its unclear whether they may still have been helped slightly by their climate. Summer in temperate regions might help a bit, but probably not on its own, and not if people start behaving in certain ways in the summer that are not helpful.

Part of the concern about winter is that we know there will be all the other illnesses around too, putting their own strain on healthcare.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 23, 2020)

likesfish said:


> Don't come to jail half the admin instructors etc are sick
> No chapel or Muslim prayers gym is now circuits on the footy pitch.
> 
> On the plus side officers get incentive oackage and o/t  may be doubled !



I'm just glad I still have a job.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 23, 2020)

Tbf we are probably going to earn the extra pay prisoners going to be banged up a lot as not much to do with activities cut.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 23, 2020)

Because of the fuckwittery between my doctor some clinical pharmacist and the pharmacy I got left with a trips worth of mirtazapine

I should have had a month extra but someone decided they thought I was “saving up” my pills so cancelled them and I had to leave with only supply for 6 weeks. This was despite a meeting where I explained my position and literallyvisiting the pharmacy and Heath Center 4 times ten days before I left

anyways absolutely no way of getting them out here without a psychiatrist to assess and prescribe (shit country rules)

anyways I’m on and indefinite trip and need to taper mirtazapine over 22 days

ie I have 22 tablets left. I can just about half and quarter them so anyone good at fractions and know about the apparently horrendous mirtazapine withdrawal feel feel to come up with a plan....

no need for suggestions of how to get them as every last avenue has been exhausted

just need a dramatic taper plan

FML x 100 and fuck Janet the pharmacy manager for being unredeemably shit every single time I have dealt with her for the last three years


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 23, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Because of the fuckwittery between my doctor some clinical pharmacist and the pharmacy I got left with a trips worth of mirtazapine
> 
> I should have had a month extra but someone decided they thought I was “saving up” my pills so cancelled them and I had to leave with only supply for 6 weeks. This was despite a meeting where I explained my position and literallyvisiting the pharmacy and Heath Center 4 times ten days before I left
> 
> ...



literally if someone could come up with a break down taper in quarters that would be a life saver

counting up I have 30  1/4 tablets left (just had 3/4 and left a 1/4)

my heads now gone HELP


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 23, 2020)

Postie in South Leeds. 

Office of 30 employees. Came in this morning to 4 self isolating, due to partners/family etc, and one lass quite ill since Wednesday 18th (No tests, has she got it? Fuck knows.) I was covering her shift.

First 2 hours are on a new estate, the demographic's mainly young working couples and families. Most are indoors. Loads more cars in driveways than usual. After this weekend's lack of social distancing, the council are tying up the swings in the playgrounds and taping the slides with orange plastic mesh

Letters go in as normal. We have door to doors to deliver as well. I hope someone clamps down on this disease vector soon. This week's are a McDonald's special offer in the shape of some fries (McDonald's shuts completely tonight from 7pm) and some flyer about funeral cover (Coincidental to the current situation, but still grim) . I'd imagine many posties will choose personal morals over distribution and dispose of these elsewhere.

We scan the parcel, knock, then jump back 3 paces, most folk answer with excessive politeness and pick up their stuff from the doorstep. (It feels like 'knock-a-door-run' a tradition from November 4th called mischief night up 'ere). Around 10% appear at the window and make hand signals. We get the message. 

I can wear rubber gloves for around an hour before fingers itch and go wrinkly. As there's 1 box a day between 30 of us, I tend to take 2 pairs for the busiest loops that have loads of gates, doorknobs and keypads. Hand sanitiser keeps appearing in the office, long may it do so.

I'm seeing children's' hand painted rainbows in windows, I'm guessing this has spread from Italy and been encouraged by schools in their last week. I like it but it adds to the unreality.

For the past 3 days I've seen at least 1 sign on a door, somewhere, stating, 'Covid 19, Warning! leave parcels on the doorstep or with neighbour' (Word's to that effect)

Our union and Royal Mail have made an agreement to deliver medicines, care packages, essential gov't communications and whatever else through this clusterfuck, and until I have to go 'iso', I'm happy and willing to do it.

Fuck it though, I'm getting drunk tonight, think I wrote this more for myself than you lot, summat to look back on, I don't post often, just seen too many scared faces today.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 23, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Have they defined what a 'key' worker is?




Read more: Coronavirus UK: What are key workers and who is classed as one?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Read more: Coronavirus UK: What are key workers and who is classed as one?



"Fucking everyone"


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 23, 2020)

Solidarity with the twelve weekers, there is no denying that's tough, wish you all well. Hope here can be some help to you x


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2020)

Well, looks like I'm not going anywhere after all.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 23, 2020)

If your partner is vulnerable then surely travelling to be with her would be covered?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2020)

pinkychukkles said:


> If your partner is vulnerable then surely travelling to be with her would be covered?



I wasn't going to be travelling with her, we do not live in the same city at present. We were going to travel separately. Who knows what's covered, or what enforcement will be like if there even is any. I'm not going to take the risk of being the one guy the police get to try out their new powers on first, and I definitely don't want to put my partner in that position.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2020)

There is the .gov list of key workers, not a newspaper interpretation


----------



## klang (Mar 23, 2020)

We were convinced that the clocks went forward last weekend. It all seemed strangely easy but we put it down to having to stay in and one day blending into the next....just now they said on the news 'remember this weekend the clocks change...'.
For the first time in our lives we didn't miss the clock changing but were a week ahead of everybody else


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm gonna scramble my password and GTFO for a bit I think. I'm feeling too fucking bleak to contribute anything useful around here.

_Until we meet again, may god hold you in the palm of his hand._


----------



## klang (Mar 23, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm gonna scramble my password and GTFO for a bit I think. I'm feeling too fucking bleak to contribute anything useful around here.
> 
> _Until we meet again, may god hold you in the palm of his hand._


good luck, pls come back soon!!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm gonna scramble my password and GTFO for a bit I think. I'm feeling too fucking bleak to contribute anything useful around here.
> 
> _Until we meet again, may god hold you in the palm of his hand._


Hey we can do bleak you fucker! Dont make the day worse with this bullshit. Dont retreat from here. This is important for you.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Hey we can do bleak you fucker! Dont make the day worse with this bullshit. Dont retreat from here. This is important for you.


Really dont. Have a bath. Get sleep in. You will realise soon you have not got to sort everything out.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 23, 2020)

NHS Coronavirus Service: We have identified that you're someone at risk of severe illness if you catch Coronavirus. Please remain at home for a minimum of 12 weeks. Home is the safest place for you. Staying in helps you stay well and that will help the NHS too. You can open a window but do not leave your home, and stay 3 steps away from others indoors. Wash your hands more often, for at least 20 seconds.

Read more advice about staying safe at home.




__





						Guidance for people previously considered clinically extremely vulnerable from COVID-19
					






					www.gov.uk
				




We will send you more messages with information.

To opt out reply STOP




Artaxerxes said:


> NHS just texted me...
> 
> I can’t survive 12 weeks in a single flat guys, I will go insane.





Mmm, me too. Bugger.

Don’t think I’ll get anywhere near twelve weeks though, I live in a hostel.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> The Turkish gaffs on the Harrow Road are pretty much fully stocked. I even got a chicken!


A chicken? Wow. I have been finishing lamb tonight knowing I have nothing bar breakfast bacon and eggs, ham for lunch then I'm going feral.
I only got the lamb because of Bis Sis sussing my plans for the nut fed wood pigeon colony here, rushing with distractions. I'm getting up before dawn, I'll put a Hoolahoop out full of bread, only shoot whatever goes in the hoop. A few air rifle twangs entirely withing my own property and hours of preparation later I might have a lunch.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> NHS Coronavirus Service: We have identified that you're someone at risk of severe illness if you catch Coronavirus. Please remain at home for a minimum of 12 weeks. Home is the safest place for you. Staying in helps you stay well and that will help the NHS too. You can open a window but do not leave your home, and stay 3 steps away from others indoors. Wash your hands more often, for at least 20 seconds.
> 
> Read more advice about staying safe at home.
> 
> ...


Hey Mr Rubbish it's been ages. Try and endure. Best of luck.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m not going without a fight


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 24, 2020)

Worth reading at taking in


----------



## maomao (Mar 24, 2020)

Boss reckons we're key workers (I'm in transport but the least important kind and don't agree) so am on the plague train this morning. We will all be working one day in eight from the office and three in eight from home. TFL rail is not too bad but if services are reduced on Jubilee line it will be crowded. Will get out at Canning Town and walk. My n95 mask is currently with fedex, expected on Friday, so am naked faced and trying my damnedest not to touch anything at all. Have wipes and hand sanitizer in my bag. Will try not to make the same mistake as last week and use the bleach wipes on my hands. That hurt.

Wife's interview with NHS admin has been postponed so family policy is only I leave the house, as little as possible and clothes go straight to washing machine and I go for a full Silkwood shower as soon as I get home.

Kids are managing. Two year old is happy as anything. Toys and garden all day. Nearly five year old has something bubbling under the surface. She knows about the 'bug' but she misses school and her friends. She was meant to have a bicycle for her birthday in a few weeks but we're going to get her a tablet instead. Seems silly having a bicycle just for the garden. God knows if she'll be able to have a bike next year.


----------



## Mation (Mar 24, 2020)

Right then. Off to work on public transport. Yes, I have to, for now at least.

Hoping I don't get shot on sight.


----------



## Mation (Mar 24, 2020)

Streets deserted near home but one metric fucktonne of construction workers at Vauxhall.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 24, 2020)

Train empty, expecting bike part of commute to be very quiet.


----------



## maomao (Mar 24, 2020)

Being sent home now. Thank fuck.


----------



## Supine (Mar 24, 2020)

We started getting a supply of face masks at work yesterday. They’ve run out already.


----------



## maomao (Mar 24, 2020)

Dlr is totally empty. The shop next to my work that was selling masks last week is closed. Fair few people on foot in e14 though. Guess I might not be returning to this godforsaken postcode. 

Canary Wharf deserted at 09:00


----------



## moomoo (Mar 24, 2020)

kebabking said:


> It could be worse - my tone deaf #2 child has taken our 14 day isolation period as an excellent opportunity to learn to play the flute.
> 
> #PrayForWorcestershire



My 7 year old grandson has taken up the saxophone. Looks like Worcestershire is taking a double hit!!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

TopCat said:


> A chicken? Wow. I have been finishing lamb tonight knowing I have nothing bar breakfast bacon and eggs, ham for lunch then I'm going feral.
> I only got the lamb because of Bis Sis sussing my plans for the nut fed wood pigeon colony here, rushing with distractions. I'm getting up before dawn, I'll put a Hoolahoop out full of bread, only shoot whatever goes in the hoop. A few air rifle twangs entirely withing my own property and hours of preparation later I might have a lunch.


For some reason the pigeons are not there. Who told them eh?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

I am testing the local volunteer service. Local lady has gone to collect my Morphine prescription. A big bottle of tablets. Whole months supply. I hope she ain't a smacky on the make!


----------



## kebabking (Mar 24, 2020)

moomoo said:


> My 7 year old grandson has taken up the saxophone. Looks like Worcestershire is taking a double hit!!



#HellsOrchestra


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

kebabking said:


> #HellsOrchestra


My daughter had expensive lessons for years and has no timing. I was relieved when she threw it all in. My son however is an accomplished pianist and player of cello. Really lovely to listen too. When he can be bothered.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I am testing the local volunteer service. Local lady has gone to collect my Morphine prescription. A big bottle of tablets. Whole months supply. I hope she ain't a smacky on the make!


Turned up with everything. I should not objectify I suppose but really hot. Really good to know this lovely volunteer has my back.


----------



## xenon (Mar 24, 2020)

I can see myself having to rely on friends for shopping.
There are no slots within 3 weeks on the grocery services I'm registered with.
I can't get through to register as a "vunrible" person to get a priority slot.
If going round a shop, I'm not going to be able to keep 2m away from anyone as I need someone to guide me round. And how many people are going to want to do that at this time...
Have got family members elsewhere in similar predicament or relying on carers.

On the plus side:
I do have what probably amounts to 2 weeks worth of tinned goods.
I'm not ill.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

xenon said:


> I can see myself having to rely on friends for shopping.
> There are no slots within 3 weeks on the grocery services I'm registered with.
> I can't get through to register as a "vunrible" person to get a priority slot.
> If going round a shop, I'm not going to be able to keep 2m away from anyone as I need someone to guide me round. And how many people are going to want to do that at this time...
> ...


Oh dear i have just assumed that when monthly payday comes on wednesday I can book a slot.


----------



## xenon (Mar 24, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Oh dear i have just assumed that when monthly payday comes on wednesday I can book a slot.



I know. It's shit. Will improve but who's got 3 weeks worth of food in doors. I have just had an unbidden text from friend, offering to drop stuff off tonight. Which I politely refused but said maybe next week. no point buying fresh food now, whilst I still have some.

You may find a list of local business that do delivery now. FB etc.
Saw earlier that Morrisons are doing random grocery boxes for £35 quid.
Council may have a list of volunteers able to drop food supplies.
Govt talking just now about something assist in getting food and medicines to self isolating people. What  / how / when, I don't know.
I'm ordering beer and soap via Amazon...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 24, 2020)

Anyone know how to use the three seashells? 

Asking for a friend...


----------



## bimble (Mar 24, 2020)

For a couple who doesn’t usually live together for more than 3 days at a time we are probably doing pretty well (day 6) but yeah, just had a totally unnecessary fight about cheese.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 24, 2020)

bimble said:


> For a couple who doesn’t usually live together for more than 3 days at a time we are probably doing pretty well (day 6) but yeah, just had a totally unnecessary fight about cheese.



This why you should get a German Wirehaired Pointer. Then you can fight about who's idea it was to get a German Wirehaired Pointer and who wasn't watching while it ate the fucking wall.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 24, 2020)

Big boozing Sister lives in a holiday home chalet style thing, with my parent's house legally her permanent home and apparent law that she has to bit stay in holiday home 4 consecutive weeks in every year.

Has been told today they have to move out to their permanent residences in line with Govt 'don't go to your holiday homes' orders.

Sounds ridiculous, as she is already there, has been all year, as have all her neighbours....


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 24, 2020)

Up date from the world of Royal Mail. We are now not allowed to share vans (obviously!), but we don't have enough vans to go round. They are looking at dividing us into two shifts. We are also being provided with some rather fragile latex gloves; getting through several pairs a shift. Customers are almost universally being sensible and lovely; only the really rare exception where they are trying to take post/parcels from you and looking/sounding aggrieved when you explain that you can't (for both your sakes). Weather has been glorious which has certainly helped.

Cheers and take care - Louis MacNeice

p.s. Reading Cloud Atlas on my bus journey to and from work which is proving to be a bit of a treat.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 24, 2020)

Prison is fully locked down today nobody got out of their cell people understandingly people are kicking off. 
  There's a couple of blokes who get it but most of them are My needs now!
 the "plan" is a 3-week lockdown  we shall see how long that lasts
 £150  bonus per month
 work 9 hours for the next 14 weeks earn an extra £4250 not sure anyone is going to have the choice about doing overtime frankly.


----------



## treelover (Mar 24, 2020)

just got the UK Govt very vulnerable text, 3 mothns confinement, worryingly volunteers are now saying to need to get deliveries, but health food shops they quoue are much to expensive

Just about to lose most of my benefits, ironic,


----------



## treelover (Mar 24, 2020)

likesfish said:


> Prison is fully locked down today nobody got out of their cell people understandingly people are kicking off.
> There's a couple of blokes who get it but most of them are My needs now!
> the "plan" is a 3-week lockdown  we shall see how long that lasts
> £150  bonus per month
> work 9 hours for the next 14 weeks earn an extra £4250 not sure anyone is going to have the choice about doing overtime frankly.



didn't know you were a screw, won't go down well with some, i say some on here, good luck, you will need it.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2020)

Had a leaflet from local volunteer group saying which shops are doing what - Fish and Chip shop is doing free deliveries  

Unfortunately their fish & chips were shit last time I tried them


----------



## treelover (Mar 24, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Up date from the world of Royal Mail. We are now not allowed to share vans (obviously!), but we don't have enough vans to go round. They are looking at dividing us into two shifts. We are also being provided with some rather fragile latex gloves; getting through several pairs a shift. Customers are almost universally being sensible and lovely; only the really rare exception where they are trying to take post/parcels from you and looking/sounding aggrieved when you explain that you can't (for both your sakes). Weather has been glorious which has certainly helped.
> 
> Cheers and take care - Louis MacNeice
> 
> p.s. *Reading Cloud Atlas on my bus journey to and from work which is proving to be a bit of a treat.*



Could be a guide to the future.


----------



## treelover (Mar 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Had a leaflet from local volunteer group saying which shops are doing what - Fish and Chip shop is doing free deliveries
> 
> Unfortunately their fish & chips were shit last time I tried them



In the posher areas, like mine, they seem to be recomending shops I just can't afford.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 24, 2020)

This is my 2nd week of working from home, Mrs Q, Son and Girlfriend are still going to work but Son reckons he'll be one of those furloughed (hopefully) on 80% soon. Not alone during the day anymore though, Youngest's world has upturned in the last few days, school closing in her A level year, she has lost her part time waitress job since  the restaurant has shut and her driving lessons are cancelled indefinitely. She was like a bear with a sore arse all weekend especially with it being likely she'll spend her 18th b'day at the beginning of May effectively under house arrest. She is beginning to accept the situation now and I could hear her bounding about to a Youtube workout video downstairs this morning.
We haven't seen Eldest for a fortnight now but she is 5 months pregnant and Son's G/f is a nurse so we can't risk it, Mrs Q is putting a brave face on it but when Eldest was expecting her first, feeling the tummy and hoping for a kick was a big thing.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 24, 2020)

treelover said:


> didn't know you were a screw, won't go down well with some, i say some on here, good luck, you will need it.



Yeah I know came close to quitting already.
        The service does it's best with truly pathetic resources most of the residents aren't evil. although some of their actions certainly are. 
  Impulsivness with no apprant filter if somebody says no, It's not normal to self harm because you can't collect a tracksuit.
   Which wasn't even their anyway!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 24, 2020)

treelover said:


> Could be a guide to the future.


 I'm only about a quarter of the way through, so I was just enjoying the different ways it had been written and put together. I'm not quite sure what is going on yet.

If I remember I'll post again when I've finished it.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 24, 2020)

likesfish said:


> Prison is fully locked down today nobody got out of their cell people understandingly people are kicking off.
> There's a couple of blokes who get it but most of them are My needs now!
> the "plan" is a 3-week lockdown  we shall see how long that lasts
> £150  bonus per month
> work 9 hours for the next 14 weeks earn an extra £4250 not sure anyone is going to have the choice about doing overtime frankly.



There are a couple of prisoner officer's who get the bus into Lewes when I do...I've been looking at them thinking rather you than me. To be fair it is not a job I would ever have considered doing and one that is open to/encourages abusive behaviour. However, one of my current work colleagues who I respect the most is an ex-officer (27 years service) who left because as he put it, 'you couldn't have a proper relationship' with the people 'you are looking after'. He also claims never to have drawn his baton in all his years; of course he may be bullshitting me but he comes across consistently as one of the most honest straight forward people I have ever worked with.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## moomoo (Mar 24, 2020)

I work for a major supermarket and I’ve got to say that they are being amazing to us. They’re doing all they can to keep us safe plus we’re getting an extra 10% pay for the hours we work and extra discount. I’m even getting managers asking if I’m sure I’m ok to work on account of my health issues which is really touching.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 24, 2020)

Anyone heard anything about this help for those who got the "Stay Indoors" text?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Anyone heard anything about this help for those who got the "Stay Indoors" text?


I got the text and have had had volunteer support. Get my prescription, walk the cat, top up the electric. Rumours of food parcels. I want these.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 24, 2020)

I was on a trades council years ago with two POA reps involved, one was politically and personally sound as fuck and couldn't have imagined him battering fuck out of somebody for no reason or shoving smack up his arse for profit, on the other hand the other fella was actual scum


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2020)

Lets save breath rather than try and convince me of anything supportive of the POA.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 25, 2020)

xenon said:


> I can't get through to register as a "vunrible" person to get a priority slot.



don't know where you are or what shop you're talking, but from what i gather they were pretty overwhelmed at first.  

do they already know about you / your situation?

mum-tat qualifies (she's 80+) and is in SE London, sainsburys already knew she was in a vulnerable group (think there has been priority in times of snow and so on.)

monday evening she was in a bit of a panic as she'd not been able to get to the online site, or get through on the phone.

tuesday they had made contact by lunch time, she has a delivery booked for later this week.

all i can say is keep trying.  

also, there's probably some sort of local volunteer effort co-ordination where you are - round here (mid berkshire) the local citizens advice seem to be central point of contact.  i'm also aware that there is some initial thought at (at least) local authority level about getting some groups of workers whose usual driving occupation has disappeared involved in delivering food / medication supplies


----------



## likesfish (Mar 25, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> There are a couple of prisoner officer's who get the bus into Lewes when I do...I've been looking at them thinking rather you than me. To be fair it is not a job I would ever have considered doing and one that is open to/encourages abusive behaviour. However, one of my current work colleagues who I respect the most is an ex-officer (27 years service) who left because as he put it, 'you couldn't have a proper relationship' with the people 'you are looking after'. He also claims never to have drawn his baton in all his years; of course he may be bullshitting me but he comes across consistently as one of the most honest straight forward people I have ever worked with.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


 tbf the baton is a weapon and intended to cause permanent injury which isn't what we do. What we aim to do is control and restraint yes it hurts and looks horrific with the bloke screaming .but it takes a minimum of three officers and when its over the blokes whinging for his vape in the Seg its on officer on each arm and one protecting his head
. Only got kitted up once in full riot gear so far to enter a cell as the bloke had started a fire smeared shit on the wall and was making threats to kill.
  15 mins strugguling into the kit briefing open the door bloke has a rapid change of mind comes quitely 5 mins later is whinging for a cup of tea!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> My husband's uncle is in intensive care with it. They advised his children to visit him this morning.  His wife is in self isolation and not allowed to see anyone. I've had a cry and called my parents again.



Very sadly he passed away last night.


----------



## Looby (Mar 25, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Very sadly he passed away last night.


I’m so sorry, how awful. 😞


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sorry for your trouble, gaijingirl 

Yesterday, I saw my sister for what might well have been the last time.

Halfway through my visit, one of the nurses - and they're all sound people in that hospice, as far as I can see - came in and said they'd just got nationwide orders for a blanket ban on all visitors.  

So there's that.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 25, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> p.s. Reading Cloud Atlas on my bus journey to and from work which is proving to be a bit of a treat.


Please tell me it's better that the film


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 25, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Please tell me it's better that the film



Haven't seen the film but as a rule books are generally far better than the films they're based on. Perhaps there's a thread in this ; films that are better than their books.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 25, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Haven't seen the film but as a rule books are generally far better than the films they're based on. Perhaps there's a thread in this ; films that are better than their books.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Godfather (book is shit)
Stand by Me

Must be others


----------



## strung out (Mar 25, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Godfather (book is shit)
> Stand by Me
> 
> Must be others


Blade Runner, depending on whether you think it's the greatest film ever made or a load of pretentious, tedious wank (I'm somewhere in the middle).


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Godfather (book is shit)
> Stand by Me
> 
> Must be others



Psycho

(Film better than book, I am not calling you dodgy names!)


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 25, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Godfather (book is shit)
> Stand by Me
> 
> Must be others


LA Confidential, except that it's got Kevin Spacey in it.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 25, 2020)

See, loads


----------



## treelover (Mar 25, 2020)

GP thinks i have Corona, been awful, she says many many are presenting with Corona symptoms, 

wish the tests were available.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 25, 2020)

treelover said:


> GP thinks i have Corona, been awful, she says many many are presenting with Corona symptoms,
> 
> wish the tests were available.



Fuck sorry mate, hope you get the care you need, did GP say how they would monitor you from here on?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 25, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> LA Confidential, except that it's got Kevin Spacey in it.


No way! the book is amazing


----------



## maomao (Mar 25, 2020)

I've just been furloughed on eighty percent of my wage as per slightly unclear government scheme. Have been told I can work for free any time I get bored. That's not going to happen. Will get paid normally for March on Monday and then fuck knows. They say they're not that sure about tax/NI implications. Bit of a shock.


----------



## LDC (Mar 25, 2020)

treelover said:


> GP thinks i have Corona, been awful, she says many many are presenting with Corona symptoms,
> 
> wish the tests were available.



Just to know whether it was CV-19 or something else? Having the test wouldn't make any difference to your treatment currently though.


----------



## circleline (Mar 25, 2020)

'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest' - Fucking brilliant book; so tight, controlled.  Narrated by the Native Indian.  Really wished I'd not seen the film when I read the book..


----------



## two sheds (Mar 25, 2020)

circleline said:


> 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest' - Fucking brilliant book; so tight, controlled.  Narrated by the Native Indian.  Really wished I'd not seen the film when I read the book..



Same for me and Catch 22, book was superb.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 25, 2020)

The film version of Catch-22 is respectable, I think.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 25, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> The film version of Catch-22 is respectable, I think.



Could be right, reading the book first ruined it for me though.


----------



## Supine (Mar 25, 2020)

6hr journey home tomorrow and I'm a little bit nervous about it. Hope no other fuckers are trying to get out of London at the same time.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 25, 2020)

The film of Fight Club is definitely better than the book IMO.


----------



## strung out (Mar 25, 2020)

Jurassic Park is better than the book too.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 25, 2020)

strung out said:


> Jurassic Park is better than the book too.



Only book I took on holiday once, had to finish it cos had fuck all else to read. Shite.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 25, 2020)

ghostbusters and the goonies are both better in film than book form.

the books were adaptations of the films (with glossy pic pages in the middle) and only endured by kids like me who didn't have a cinema within 20 miles


----------



## scifisam (Mar 25, 2020)

circleline said:


> 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest' - Fucking brilliant book; so tight, controlled.  Narrated by the Native Indian.  Really wished I'd not seen the film when I read the book..



They're both amazing, but tell different stories.


----------



## treelover (Mar 25, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just to know whether it was CV-19 or something else? Having the test wouldn't make any difference to your treatment currently though.



what treatment, 'take more fluids'

surely, if i have had it at some point i can go out again, with all the restrictions.


----------



## LDC (Mar 25, 2020)

treelover said:


> what treatment, 'take more fluids'
> 
> surely, if i have had it at some point i can go out again, with all the restrictions.



That's what I mean, either way it doesn't actually make any difference at the moment. No, even if you've had it the restrictions apply currently.

Hope you get better soon. Watch out for the ups and downs by all accounts.


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2020)

treelover said:


> what treatment, 'take more fluids'
> 
> surely, if i have had it at some point i can go out again, with all the restrictions.



No, you can still get the virus on your hands, clothes etc and spread it to other surfaces where other people can get it, even if (and it is still an if, not a definite) having had it does provide you with immunity.  You still need to follow the restrictions.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 25, 2020)

maomao said:


> I've just been furloughed on eighty percent of my wage as per slightly unclear government scheme.







maomao said:


> Have been told I can work for free any time I get bored.







maomao said:


> They say they're not that sure about tax/NI implications.



not sure anyone knows exactly how it's going to work yet.  our place has announced it today for front line staff (initially asking for volunteers) but some sort of criteria has been sorted out for priority (for who stays put if too many people volunteer and for who goes if not enough volunteer - that end of it isn't quite my department)

i guess for some people 20% pay cut traded against travel to work costs will be a reasonable deal (i think i would have about broken even when i was commuting to london)

i've been doing bloody silly hours on detailed planning to make a reduced level of business happen as from monday - i've nearly finished, and chances are that as soon as that happens it will be time for the next level of reductions and do it all again.

and while we are considered 'essential workers' the canteen is shut as a result of government directive, so we have to go and queue in crowded shops instead.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 25, 2020)

strung out said:


> Blade Runner, depending on whether you think it's the greatest film ever made or a load of pretentious, tedious wank (I'm somewhere in the middle).



Anything by Philip K Dick tbh. Even the shit films. That man cannot write at all. Its horrendous. Like teeth pullingly bad. Some of the films are alright but all of his writing is absolute gash.


----------



## prunus (Mar 25, 2020)

maomao said:


> I've just been furloughed on eighty percent of my wage as per slightly unclear government scheme. Have been told I can work for free any time I get bored. That's not going to happen. Will get paid normally for March on Monday and then fuck knows. They say they're not that sure about tax/NI implications. Bit of a shock.



If that’s your work telling you you can work ‘free’ for them while you’re furloughed, that’s very much not the case by my understanding - the furloughed worker must not do any work for the employer whilst on furlough. If they (employer) are doing that they risk their claim under the scheme being rejected and not getting any money from the govt.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 25, 2020)

hands


----------



## likesfish (Mar 26, 2020)

We've had are first scare  not much we can do
But carry on.
  Staff are the main threat to the prisoners. for once
  hopefully the vapes arrive tomorrow


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2020)

likesfish said:


> We've had are first scare  not much we can do
> But carry on.
> Staff are the main threat to the prisoners. for once
> hopefully the vapes arrive tomorrow



Have they stopped prison visits yet?


----------



## likesfish (Mar 26, 2020)

They stopped first day  massive amount of whining 
No fella you won't get your visit next week


----------



## bimble (Mar 26, 2020)

On the plus side this whole situation takes all the pressure and guilt away from totally doing nothing at all social for your birthday


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm on a zero hours contract (very minimal hours so far this year, seasonal business), and my workplace shut down last week. My OH is self-employed (in construction) and work has dried up, (affected  anyway by IR35 changes coming in, now postponed due to coronavirus), he's been at home for 3 weeks, no new work around. I've just let the letting agent know we now have no income, and we're waiting to hear if the government are going to do anything for people in our position. My employer _has_ said they're waiting for advice on how to pay us 80%, so that's something (I'm impressed they've told us that much tbh, at least they're intending to), but if it's 80% of what I earned in February, it's not gonna be a lot. My hours were just about to go up to 3 days a week. I hope there's going to be something for people renting, like there is for mortgages, I'm not hopeful though as I think they've backtracked already on the 3 month stay on evictions caused by coronavirus (we're not in imminent danger of not paying the rent, but it depends how long this goes on). 

So yeah... uncertain times.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> I'm on a zero hours contract (very minimal hours so far this year, seasonal business), and my workplace shut down last week. My OH is self-employed (in construction) and work has dried up, (affected  anyway by IR35 changes coming in, now postponed due to coronavirus), he's been at home for 3 weeks, no new work around. I've just let the letting agent know we now have no income, and we're waiting to hear if the government are going to do anything for people in our position. My employer _has_ said they're waiting for advice on how to pay us 80%, so that's something (I'm impressed they've told us that much tbh, at least they're intending to), but if it's 80% of what I earned in February, it's not gonna be a lot. My hours were just about to go up to 3 days a week. I hope there's going to be something for people renting, like there is for mortgages, I'm not hopeful though as I think they've backtracked already on the 3 month stay on evictions caused by coronavirus (we're not in imminent danger of not paying the rent, but it depends how long this goes on).
> 
> So yeah... uncertain times.



You may want to follow this thread - Freelancers during this crisis


----------



## maomao (Mar 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> On the plus side this whole situation takes all the pressure and guilt away from totally doing nothing at all social for your birthday


Not having to do a fifth birthday party for our daughter has not been a disappointment to me or her mum. Twenty four year olds last year was a lot of stress. And she'll get an extra big present.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> On the plus side this whole situation takes all the pressure and guilt away from totally doing nothing at all social for your birthday


I’m 50 on Saturday, it’s gonna be just my wife and I, we’re having a meal at home, use our best cutlery etc.

Initially we were going to Ireland to see me old Ma and Da and family/friends.  Proper slap up meal, staying in a hotel.  Then it was a meal here in London with family and friends.  I’m gutted I can’t do either now. But it is what it is.

Been planning and saving for it for a cpl of years and/but it has/had been giving me awful anxiety for months cos you just want things to be a success/good day/night.

I’ve saved myself 1000s and anxiety has dropped off.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 26, 2020)

i am starting to sigh again - my family mentioned it today- going out to the streeet for a clap made me well up. oh dear, this is stressing me more than i thought.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> On the plus side this whole situation takes all the pressure and guilt away from totally doing nothing at all social for your birthday


My son turns 30 at the end of April and is  totally cool with not doing anything to celebrate it, his youngest sister however turns 18 a week later and whilst she accepts the inevitable, she is NOT happy about it.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 26, 2020)

Mrs Q younger sister who was widowed in 2016 has at the age of 54 moved back in with her parents, she doesn't want to spend weeks maybe months on her own at home, her daughter just doesn't have room for her. Her boyfriend did ask if she wanted to move in with him but whilst there is no evidence that he is anything but an upstanding chap, she didn't feel comfortable moving in with someone who she has only been with for  3 or 4 months.  So she won't see him again until this is over and confessed to Mrs Q that she isn't sure how well he will take her refusal. This thing is going to kill off budding relationships as well as people.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 26, 2020)

Videoconferenced with some colleagues today on my day off - although I turned video off as I couldn't arrange my room to be suitably business-like ... just a tiny bit weird ... pretty well everyone except me has taken laptops home and are managing actual phone calls from clients about ordering and IT systems - things I can't help with - being a hands-on screwdriver-wielder ... I can't imagine what they could find me to do ...

Not how I expected my last couple of  months to go...


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 26, 2020)

Bad- I had my heart set on going home to Inverness this year and now it’s fucked. Some of my family members at home are now stuck in houses on their own which I did try to sort by saying- could some of you not move in together? They are also in the vulnerable category too, my mum is stuck with a partner who does not work due to alcoholism but she’s a keyworker at least. So I’m pretty worried about lockdown consequences as well as the virus. 


Good- I was forced to get a telephone appointment and get my mirtazapine upped as I had stopped eating and stuff, and instead of worrying about how to sort my debts without screwing my credit rating, these concerns are now small potatoes and I am forced to just do the whole step change thing, fuck my credit rating. So perversely I was nearly at breaking point before, and have been forced to actually sort it.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 26, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> Just been for my appointment, my operation is now scheduled for next Thursday.  Dorset hasn't been hit too seriously yet, so I'm hoping it will go ahead, but everything could have changed in 9 days time.


I went to the hospital this morning, gown on, cannula in, pubes shaved and then the consultant came and told me they weren't going to do the procedure (angioplasty and possible stent).  They had looked at my scan and decided it wasn't as bad as they first thought, also they didn't think it was worth the risk in coronavirus times.  Fine, but why leave it to the very last minute and waste a slot someone else could have taken?  I was ready to go through it and looking forward to being able to walk more than 400 yards without getting out of breath.  So fed up.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2020)

It's my birthday next week, maybe I will get a bottle of vodka for then, I am going to have to go out for basics at some point between now and then.  I wouldn't make a separate trip for booze ofc.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> It's my birthday next week, maybe I will get a bottle of vodka for then, I am going to have to go out for basics at some point between now and then.  I wouldn't make a separate trip for booze ofc.



Aldi deliver


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Aldi deliver



Even if I could get a delivery slot, shouldn't we be leaving the delivery capacity for those who are vulnerable or ill and _can't_ get to the shops?  It would be ok if there was ample delivery availability, but it is clear that there isn't - at least not round here.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> It's my birthday next week, maybe I will get a bottle of vodka for then, I am going to have to go out for basics at some point between now and then.  I wouldn't make a separate trip for booze ofc.


You are being right by not going out specially for booze - but the supermarkets have struggled to keep up with demand.  The government has said that offies can open.  Treat yourself!  

(or check for local distilleries doing deliveries - lots of small brewers are doing it)


----------



## two sheds (Mar 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> Even if I could get a delivery slot, shouldn't we be leaving the delivery capacity for those who are vulnerable or ill and _can't_ get to the shops?  It would be ok if there was ample delivery availability, but it is clear that there isn't - at least not round here.



Dunno - they're using Yodel here and I got a slot really easily (I'm not leaving the house so perhaps different). £20 and you get free delivery. They don't deliver groceries, so not depriving anyone of essentials - only essential alcohol supplies.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I got the text and have had had volunteer support. Get my prescription, walk the cat, top up the electric. Rumours of food parcels. I want these.


Still no food parcels.
Sorry edited to add: from the Govt. 
I'm fine.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

Burgh royal led clapping


----------



## TopCat (Mar 27, 2020)

No home delivery from supermarkets


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Boudicca, not surprised you're fed up


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 27, 2020)

As we can no longer share vans, and we don't have enough vans for us all to have one each, I am now working from 11 until 5 rather than 7 until 2. Yesterday was the first day of this new arrangement and felt really weird; it was like I wasn't doing my job properly and was running very very late. Also buses have moved to a Saturday service, which means potentially longer waits at the end of the day. From Monday they go to a Sunday service and I may have to think about driving to work; this would loose me my much valued reading time. People are still being lovely and seem to have got their heads around the idea of social distancing (which should really be called physical distancing as social closeness could and should be maintained virtually). So all in all quite a bit of strangeness but only minor disruption for which the MacNeice's are very grateful.

Best wishes and take care - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 27, 2020)

My dad is now stuck in South Africa, they have closed the airspace for a minimum of 21 days, you can only leave home for supermarket or hospital. Supermarkets and all other places are banned from selling booze , he rushed our yesterday afternoon to stock up, but if they extend it beyond 21 days he’s fucked.


----------



## andysays (Mar 27, 2020)

We've just had a 'volunteer to be re-deployed to support critical service delivery' email at work.

I was expecting this to come, but maybe not so soon. Will have to have a think about it over the weekend...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 27, 2020)

Looks like my pregnant niece has it.   

Her husband was showing signs 2 weeks ago, they have been self isolating, and now she's showing the signs, had an ambulance turn-up, one paramedic went in with full bio-hazard suit on , the other had to stay outside, because they had no PPE.

He wasn't happy about her situation, went out to talk to the other one, who could only say 'it's your call', so he rang his boss & again 'it's your call', called a special Covid-19 number & again 'it's your call', so he left it to my niece to decide if she needed to go to hospital, explaining she would be totally isolated, with no visitors, she declined.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 27, 2020)

Agency and client email. now planning for indefinite stays. we potentially have to stay in the country and if the job collapses they will just put us on one of the other projects. We will get paid but it looks like work till the job or us fucking break

i‘ve been hovering between, well I’m getting paid and fairly isolated and ....this potentially could go WorldWar Z with no back up other than a shaky two tier foreign health service

you can’t  breathe money.

time to be looking for the first option out I reckon


----------



## scifisam (Mar 27, 2020)

All my upcoming hospital appointments have cancelled. This isn't surprising, but I was slightly amused by the urgency in the text - all caps, PLEASE DO NOT ATTEND YOUR NEXT DERMATOLOGY APPOINTMENT! As if I had been begging them to let me go. 

My TV installation has also, even more understandably, been put way back. The email was still the standard one saying "It won't be too long before you will change the way you watch TV forever. " Then giving an installation date for June.  

(That one is very slightly irksome because I actually already have a dish, box and cables already, so the entire set-up will be putting in a new viewing card, which I can do myself, but I don't expect them to take things like that into consideration really).


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2020)

Nate went to the GP today for a spirometry test, but it turns out there was no-one there who knew how to do the tests and they buggered it up - so completely pointless trip, they should have just texted him to postpone it (they had actually texted to confirm he should attend but then couldn't do the test!)


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2020)

Have spent the day in between working doing a universal credit claim, it takes so long, had to queue for 90 minutes just to verify identify through an online automated website thing. Dread to think how many people are trying to claim UC at the moment. Fucking grim really isn't it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Have spent the day in between working doing a universal credit claim, it takes so long, had to queue for 90 minutes just to verify identify through an online automated website thing. Dread to think how many people are trying to claim UC at the moment. Fucking grim really isn't it



After the better part of 24 hours trying to do online verification I got a 'computer says no' message, as apparently Experian says I don't exist. Didnt even get the chance to provide any documentation, just address details. Supposedly you can do verification over the phone, but all the .gov website says is 'bring proof of ID to your next appointment' which is great as my next appointment is likely to be in 2022 at this rate.


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> After the better part of 24 hours trying to do online verification I got a 'computer says no' message, as apparently Experian says I don't exist. Didnt even get the chance to provide any documentation, just address details. Supposedly you can do verification over the phone, but all the .gov website says is 'bring proof of ID to your next appointment' which is great as my next appointment is likely to be in 2022 at this rate.



I had this issue when I signed on for UC briefly last year, I have an ID problem and had to take a myriad of documents to the job centre and still had trouble.  Fuck knows how they are handling similar issues now - best of luck getting it sorted


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 27, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Dread to think how many people are trying to claim UC at the moment.



It's reported there's been over 400k new claims in the last week & increasing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2020)

Epona said:


> I had this issue when I signed on for UC briefly last year, I have an ID problem and had to take a myriad of documents to the job centre and still had trouble.  Fuck knows how they are handling similar issues now - best of luck getting it sorted



The Verify system has been a bag of shit from day one. As usual the government has barrelled on with it regardless.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2020)

The self employed support thing is gonna fuck me too as I usually make the lion's share of my income between April and July. If I get 80% of my average monthly income instead that's a serious haircut.

I have decided to deal with this situation by not paying rent, which to be fair I wouldn't be doing anyway as we've been waiting for various repairs for months now.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 27, 2020)

SpookyFrank : I'm taking it your main issue re UC is ID. 
But IME (from my civil service work  ) , if you have an up-to-date passport (?) which will be digital as well as physical, then there just might (???) be a way of entering its number online. Worth checking with DWP sources about that somehow, if you can.
Just a suggestion like -- others may know more.
Sorry if I've got it wrong in DWP terms.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> SpookyFrank : I'm taking it your main issue re UC is ID.
> But IME (from my civil service work  ) , if you have an up-to-date passport (?) which will be digital as well as physical, then there just might (???) be a way of entering its number online. Worth checking with DWP sources about that somehow, if you can.
> Just a suggestion like -- others may know more.
> Sorry if I've got it wrong in DWP terms.



Yeah I'm sure it'll get sorted. The Verify thing didn't even let me enter a passport number, driving licence number or anything like that. I also have a current DBS which required in-person verification of multiple documents, but nobody asked about that either.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 27, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah I'm sure it'll get sorted. The Verify thing didn't even let me enter a passport number, driving licence number or anything like that. I also have a current DBS which required in-person verification of multiple documents, but nobody asked about that either.



Not even your pilot licence number?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 27, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah I'm sure it'll get sorted. The Verify thing didn't even let me enter a passport number, driving licence number or anything like that. I also have a current DBS which required in-person verification of multiple documents, but nobody asked about that either.



I really hope you can find a way round those obstacles -- at least you've *got* the ID 
Hopefully someone else on here can help


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not even your pilot licence number?



That expired long since. You have to log a minimum number of hours and I do not have flying around money.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2020)

For some reason couldn't use existing Gov verification even though it works for tax. Then took me about three hours to verify identity through digidentity, website kept crashing, ballache. Got there in end and digidentity sent email to say verified. Swiftly followed by DWP/UC emailing to say identity not verified yet. Went on website and says still outstanding. Went on digidentity, all done. Fucks sake. 

I know everything swamped but it's almost like it's deliberately made itchy and difficult isn't it. Taken me nearly 24 hours just to effectively submit an enquiry and still not done. Twats.


----------



## Anju (Mar 27, 2020)

Same here, struggling with UC. Managed to get mine done last night but my wife had to register today and took 4 hours because the verification email came over an hour late 3 time and 5 minutes before it expired the fourth time. 

Going through the Id thing now and having the same crashing problem as others. Now have to download an app to upload passport picture and current picture. 

Probably find out I'm not eligible after all this fucking about. Also wondering if I have to look for a job or just try and get work for my existing business.  Nothing is really clear. 

Anyone have any tips on dealing with the 35 hours job searching per week?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 27, 2020)

Anju said:


> Same here, struggling with UC. Managed to get mine done last night but my wife had to register today and took 4 hours because the verification email came over an hour late 3 time and 5 minutes before it expired the fourth time.
> 
> Going through the Id thing now and having the same crashing problem as others. Now have to download an app to upload passport picture and current picture.
> 
> ...



I wondered this about looking for work - all the guidance says if s/e then exempt from looking for work, just have to demonstrate you are actually s/e. But my agreement said I would have to look for work. Wtf. 

My oh hasn't worked for a while but had a job lined up, should have started last monday, obv it got mothballed but firm has said if it doesn't stop trading they would still like her when they can operate again (it's a kids place, soft play etc) - am assuming DWP won't care about a job offer and expect her to be actively looking for 35 hours. Shit system.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 27, 2020)

No pizza places delivering to me.

Gutted.


----------



## Anju (Mar 27, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I wondered this about looking for work - all the guidance says if s/e then exempt from looking for work, just have to demonstrate you are actually s/e. But my agreement said I would have to look for work. Wtf.
> 
> My oh hasn't worked for a while but had a job lined up, should have started last monday, obv it got mothballed but firm has said if it doesn't stop trading they would still like her when they can operate again (it's a kids place, soft play etc) - am assuming DWP won't care about a job offer and expect her to be actively looking for 35 hours. Shit system.



Yes, shit system. Bet they didn't get anyone who would have to use to test it. 

If I have to look for work I'm stating multiple times on any application  that I will need to be able to leave at a moments notice if I get an emergency job. Though I also quite like the idea of having a job I don't care about losing. Quite fancy a delivery job and staging a fake van theft first thing in the morning with a full load. Argos picking can also be lucrative.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> No pizza places delivering to me.
> 
> Gutted.


----------



## Mation (Mar 27, 2020)

Got a letter today saying that my allergy clinic appointment is cancelled for now; to be rescheduled at some point. I've been waiting about 10 months (they cancelled once before).

It's absolutely the right thing to do. It's a minor allergy that's just a bit difficult in some circumstances that I can usually avoid. I would have been fine with a text, though.

Someone had to print the letter, fold it, put it in an envelope and into the post. But then, perhaps it would have taken just as long to work out who needs a text and who needs a hard copy via the post.

Aargh. (This is likely low on the list of hard choices!)


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> For some reason couldn't use existing Gov verification even though it works for tax. Then took me about three hours to verify identity through digidentity, website kept crashing, ballache. Got there in end and digidentity sent email to say verified. Swiftly followed by DWP/UC emailing to say identity not verified yet. Went on website and says still outstanding. Went on digidentity, all done. Fucks sake.
> 
> I know everything swamped but it's almost like it's deliberately made itchy and difficult isn't it. Taken me nearly 24 hours just to effectively submit an enquiry and still not done. Twats.



I find every single part of Gov.uk that I have ever had to use exceedingly tedious and overcomplicated.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 27, 2020)

Epona said:


> I find every single part of Gov.uk that I have ever had to use exceedingly tedious and overcomplicated.



Apart from HMRC confusingly. I think they wanted to make it easy for large companies to avoid paying tax so their website is particularly easy to navigate.


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2020)

Have to say, my neighbours don't get nearly as much afternoon delight as usual what with their kids being at home all the time


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 27, 2020)

Getting seriously pissed but I'm worried I'll wake up tomorrow with no memory of how I got home from the kitchen.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2020)

Stopped shaving last Friday toying with the idea that in 13 weeks of WFH I might be able to grow a reasonable beard. Going through the boy is this itchy stage at the moment and starting to look like a proper tramp.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 27, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Stopped shaving last Friday toying with the idea that in 13 weeks of WFH I might be able to grow a reasonable beard. Going through the boy is this itchy stage at the moment and starting to look like a proper tramp.


I had a beard before I met Mrs Q but shaved it off before I did, Any suggestion that I might grow another is met with disdainful looks and mutterings along the lines of 'you'll regret it'
Both eldest and middle daughters partners have beards so clearly her irrational attitude is not genetic.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> .. Any suggestion that I might grow another is met with disdainful looks and mutterings along the lines of 'you'll regret it'
> ..


I grew one for 2 months some years ago and my then partner did say that she thought I looked like a tramp!  perhaps I need a trimmer or something..


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2020)

OH has had a variety of facial hair over the years which I (surprising to myself) quite liked.  He shaves these days though, he often works in kitchens and it's less bother to be clean-shaven and have short hair, otherwise it's all hair nets and beard nets etc. for hygiene


----------



## likesfish (Mar 27, 2020)

Prisons still relatively calm nearly had to lay hands on an idiot who wouldn't bang up probably gave the idiot too long but fool saw all the wing staff bearing down on him and finally decided to bang-up.
 not much point doing the paperwork for an IEP warning what's going to happen to be put on basic?
    while he's running around the wing I'm not getting the others who need to go to the clinic


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 27, 2020)

We were meant to be on a plane to San  Francisco at the moment. The best we could do was to have hotdogs for lunch at home


----------



## petee (Mar 28, 2020)

welp, the school nurse got it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Stopped shaving last Friday toying with the idea that in 13 weeks of WFH I might be able to grow a reasonable beard. Going through the boy is this itchy stage at the moment and starting to look like a proper tramp.



Shaved three weeks’ worth off yesterday, was the longest I have ever gone and there is far too much grey in there for me to continue the delusion that I still appear youthful enough to be in my 20’s...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Apart from HMRC confusingly. I think they wanted to make it easy for large companies to avoid paying tax so their website is particularly easy to navigate.



It seems that HMRC are making it fairly easy for firms to furlough staff and pay 80% of their wages, but when it comes to self employed folk it is a massive ballache as their starting point is assuming mass fraudulent action.


----------



## Anju (Mar 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It seems that HMRC are making it fairly easy for firms to furlough staff and pay 80% of their wages, but when it comes to self employed folk it is a massive ballache as their starting point is assuming mass fraudulent action.



That's what I don't understand. It would be impossible to make a fraudulent claim as it's linked to your tax return so would be easy to spot and recoup. Much more scope for fraud from businesses with multiple employees I would have thought. Checking the people didn't work during furlough or receive sudden pay increases. Checking the money went to the correct employees and checking the employees aren't friends or family who were taken on specifically to take advantage of the 80%.

They kept claiming help for the self employed was complicated but I see nothing in the support they announced that is so. They didn't bother with the potentially complicated things, like agency workers, recently self employed.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 25 of indefinite isolation and they bring out a lunchtime treat to keep our peckers up


Spoiler: Not for the vegan viewer


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Day 25 of indefinite isolation and they bring out a lunchtime treat to keep our peckers up



What the fuck!  



Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Shaved three weeks’ worth off yesterday, was the longest I have ever gone and there is far too much grey in there for me to continue the delusion that I still appear youthful enough to be in my 20’s...


There is a lot of white in mine but I don't care - last hacked it off with clippers about six weeks ago.  You could order some Just for Men beard dye if you want to continue your delusion.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't mind all the white and grey in my face and head hair, can live with the high forehead too, it's the thinness on top that bothers me lots


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2020)

Anju said:


> That's what I don't understand. It would be impossible to make a fraudulent claim as it's linked to your tax return so would be easy to spot and recoup. Much more scope for fraud from businesses with multiple employees I would have thought. Checking the people didn't work during furlough or receive sudden pay increases. Checking the money went to the correct employees and checking the employees aren't friends or family who were taken on specifically to take advantage of the 80%.
> 
> They kept claiming help for the self employed was complicated but I see nothing in the support they announced that is so. They didn't bother with the potentially complicated things, like agency workers, recently self employed.



Apologies if this has been mentioned already, but have they said how (or even if) an employee covered by this would be able to complain if a firm got a grant but didn't pay them 80% of their wages?


----------



## baldrick (Mar 28, 2020)

No non dairy milk at all in the supermarket so bought cows milk   
Didn't fancy going to another and maybe not finding any there either.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 28, 2020)

agricola said:


> Apologies if this has been mentioned already, but have they said how (or even if) an employee covered by this would be able to complain if a firm got a grant but didn't pay them 80% of their wages?


I think they're assuming that all businesses are run by scrupulously honest entrepreneurs who view their employees as an extended family.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2020)

baldrick said:


> No non dairy milk at all in the supermarket so bought cows milk
> Didn't fancy going to another and maybe not finding any there either.



Of dairy milk there doesn’t seem to be any skimmed to be found, just semi or full fat.


----------



## Anju (Mar 28, 2020)

agricola said:


> Apologies if this has been mentioned already, but have they said how (or even if) an employee covered by this would be able to complain if a firm got a grant but didn't pay them 80% of their wages?



I doubt that they've given it much thought yet. I was wondering how an employee will know how much a company has claimed on their behalf, especially for people who work variable hours, get overtime at enhanced rate. 

It's the lack of attention to detail that worries me. Leaves wriggle room for the Tories to screw people over and when it comes time to pay up they will be looking for any excuse to wriggle.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2020)

agricola said:


> Apologies if this has been mentioned already, but have they said how (or even if) an employee covered by this would be able to complain if a firm got a grant but didn't pay them 80% of their wages?



The employer pays the furloughed employee however much and then claims back 80% of that amount up to £2500. HMRC hasn’t yet released the finer details, but would assume it is easy enough to check via PAYE reporting.


----------



## Combustible (Mar 28, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Day 25 of indefinite isolation and they bring out a lunchtime treat to keep our peckers up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not for the vegan viewer




The cheek is the best part


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of dairy milk there doesn’t seem to be any skimmed to be found, just semi or full fat.



Just take normal milk and add water


----------



## Sue (Mar 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of dairy milk there doesn’t seem to be any skimmed to be found, just semi or full fat.





Proper Tidy said:


> Just take normal milk and add water


Just use water.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The employer pays the furloughed employee however much and then claims back 80% of that amount up to £2500. HMRC hasn’t yet released the finer details, but would assume it is easy enough to check via PAYE reporting.


There appears to be some confusion as to how it works (no surprise there), my son who is expecting to get furloughed in the next couple of weeks believes that he will get 80% of his gross pay minus tax and NI so he expects to take home 83% of what he did before (thanks to tax allowances)
But says getting a straight answer out of HR is like pulling teeth probably because they don't really know either.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of dairy milk there doesn’t seem to be any skimmed to be found, just semi or full fat.


Yes same here. We have one litre of soy milk left before I have to start drinking semi skimmed again.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I don't mind all the white and grey in my face and head hair, can live with the high forehead too, it's the thinness on top that bothers me lots


I've been lucky and haven't lost a lot of hair yet, although it's starting to recede a bit.  The hair on the top of my head is still the original colour but it's going white at the temples.  No idea why my beard is going white at a much faster rate.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> There appears to be some confusion as to how it works (no surprise there), my son who is expecting to get furloughed in the next couple of weeks believes that he will get 80% of his gross pay minus tax and NI so he expects to take home 83% of what he did before (thanks to tax allowances)
> But says getting a straight answer out of HR is like pulling teeth probably because they don't really know either.



If he earns £1000 before tax now, he can earn that still and HMRC will give his employer £800. His employer can choose to give him £800 and receive £800 from HMRC. Tax and NI will be payable on either the £1000 or the £800. And the employer still pays employer NI on that amount too.

I think...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've been lucky and haven't lost a lot of hair yet, although it's starting to recede a bit.  The hair on the top of my head is still the original colour but it's going white at the temples.  No idea why my beard is going white at a much faster rate.



I still have all my head hair and it has not receded at all, which is good as whilst a surly youth I would pass the hours hanging out in shopping centres yelling at alopecia sufferers, “Oi you, over there, what’s it like to have no hair? Bald bastard!”


----------



## miss direct (Mar 28, 2020)

Personal consequences: 

1) I had a job to go to in Abu Dhabi but recruitment has been frozen and there aren't any flights anyway. So bye bye job. 

2) I've started online teaching. It's low paid and hard work, but lovely to meets students from all over the world (every single one of them on lockdown in Italy, France, Spain and the UK) and good experience, as well as keeping my mind off everything else.

3) I'm now overstaying my visa by months instead of weeks, so when I finally am able to leave Turkey, am anticipating a large fine and maybe even a ban. 

4) Have the heating on almost all day now. Bills will be massive. 

5) Walking along the seaside or in parks is now forbidden in Turkey (at weekends), and it's forbidden to travel from one city to another.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If he earns £1000 before tax now, he can earn that still and HMRC will give his employer £800. His employer can choose to give him £800 and receive £800 from HMRC. Tax and NI will be payable on either the £1000 or the £800. And the employer still pays employer NI on that amount too.
> 
> I think...


I believe Son's employer is opting for Option B pay him the £800 and claim £800 from HRMC. He reckons he will get 3% more due to his tax allowance though me I am not so sure. It's possible that HMRC will leave worrying about tax returns till the end of the year either way we will find out come end of April when he next gets paid
His full salary is above £2500 a month and 80% of it is below so I really can't see them paying him anything they can't claim back.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 28, 2020)

It was a strange old week at work. It's been a fairly easy transition for me as I spend a fair bit of time on PC emailing and recording. The automotive tutors have found it less easy to adjust. One sent a message to all his learners that weren't using the college app that they should really log into the college app...and he sent it via the college app.

But there's definitely a sense of togetherness which isn't always visible in a large establishment...everyone bring kind, asking after others, posting supportive or funny messages...it's been uplifting in a way.


----------



## petee (Mar 28, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I don't mind all the white and grey in my face and head hair, can live with the high forehead too, it's the thinness on top that bothers me lots



my father had his hairline till he died. i was unhappy, and am still unhappy, that mine went away on top. this wasn't supposed to happen.
but it seems to be true, it passes through the mother's line. the only picture i have of my mother's father, he has a hat on.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 28, 2020)

petee said:


> my father had his hairline till he died. i was unhappy, and am still unhappy, that mine went away on top. this wasn't supposed to happen.
> but it seems to be true, it passes through the mother's line ...



Obligatory joke about my mum not being bald. But yeah apparently so, although my dad is a baldy


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2020)

petee said:


> my father had his hairline till he died. i was unhappy, and am still unhappy, that mine went away on top. this wasn't supposed to happen.
> but it seems to be true, it passes through the mother's line. the only picture i have of my mother's father, he has a hat on.



Have never heard of it being a maternal thing??

Best mate used to run me as teens as my hairline is a little bit high, not much though. His dad’s a slap head, my dad has a lustrous head of hair. Now in our 40’s Rich is bald as and there’s me, un-bald.

Rich’s youngest boy has hair like Jarvis Cocker’s, it regularly remind him not to get too attached to that look...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of dairy milk there doesn’t seem to be any skimmed to be found, just semi or full fat.


That is because nobody in their right mind buys skimmed milk. You can get an almost identical substance from your taps for free


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of dairy milk there doesn’t seem to be any skimmed to be found, just semi or full fat.



Yes, we found that as well 

No idea why red-lidded fully skimmed (i.e. milk flavoured water  ) is being the most popular!
Normal times, I'm sure they sell far more of semi and full fat milk ... that's my impression anyway.

ETA : missed beesonthewhatnow 's post above  when I posted this. Spot on!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2020)

Or maybe he means the suppliers have stopped making/supermarkets have stopped selling skimmed for the time being because of increased demand for the better kinds??

I can believe it if that's the case.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2020)

It seems the public discourse has moved on from "got any bogroll?" hopefully people have also bought all the freezers they want, and the frozen food .. and the retailers are able to get more in balance


----------



## maomao (Mar 28, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Day 25 of indefinite isolation and they bring out a lunchtime treat to keep our peckers up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not for the vegan viewer



Genuine 😋 yum. Prefer goose heads but can never bring myself to eat the eyes.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2020)

got home from work before 8pm for the first time this week and had first cooked meal of the week

despite being 'essential workers' the restrictions mean the canteen at work has had to shut so we spend more time every day in shops...

brought some work home for tomorrow, and next week looks like being similar.

blargh


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> got home from work before 8pm for the first time this week and had first cooked meal of the week
> 
> despite being 'essential workers' the restrictions mean the canteen at work has had to shut so we spend more time every day in shops...
> 
> ...



Aye, OH usually gets a lot of staff canteen shifts in various workplaces, certainly all the big work canteens have closed


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2020)

petee said:


> my father had his hairline till he died. i was unhappy, and am still unhappy, that mine went away on top. this wasn't supposed to happen.
> but it seems to be true, it passes through the mother's line. the only picture i have of my mother's father, he has a hat on.


I've heard that too but not idea if it's true.  I've only seen one photo of my mam's dad (he died shortly after I was born) and think he had a full head of hair (must have been in his 60s at the time).  I don't think I've seen a picture of my dad's dad though.  But my dad and brother both started to lose hair at the crown in the 40s so it'll probably happen to me at some point if it hasn't already started (quite tricky to see the top of your head).


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've heard that too but not idea if it's true.  I've only seen one photo of my mam's dad (he died shortly after I was born) and think he had a full head of hair (must have been in his 60s at the time).  I don't think I've seen a picture of my dad's dad though.  But my dad and brother both started to lose hair at the crown in the 40s so it'll probably happen to me at some point if it hasn't already started (quite tricky to see the top of your head).



It isn't as simple as "it is inherited from the mother" or vice versa - as with many traits, there are multiple genes involved.  One of the genes that can be responsible for male pattern baldness is on the X chromosome, but there are others on different chromosomes.  It is down to a combination of genes in different places whether someone goes bald or not.

Oh also, women can get male pattern baldness if they have a double whammy of a particular allele on the X chromosome.  That can be difficult, at least society expects men to go bald and is somewhat accepting of it and it is not necessarily viewed as an unattractive or undesirable thing in men.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like my pregnant niece has it.
> 
> Her husband was showing signs 2 weeks ago, they have been self isolating, and now she's showing the signs, had an ambulance turn-up, one paramedic went in with full bio-hazard suit on , the other had to stay outside, because they had no PPE.
> 
> He wasn't happy about her situation, went out to talk to the other one, who could only say 'it's your call', so he rang his boss & again 'it's your call', called a special Covid-19 number & again 'it's your call', so he left it to my niece to decide if she needed to go to hospital, explaining she would be totally isolated, with no visitors, she declined.



Update on this, sorry I didn't make clear they called 999 a couple of days before I posted on Friday, which was when the news got to me, she's about a week or so into it, the worst was last Wednesday, just spoken to her, she's been recovering nicely since.  

Apparently her hubby is doing a good job as a nurse, so I offered to get him one of those sexy nurses uniforms, which got a good laugh.


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Update on this, sorry I didn't make clear they called 999 a couple of days before I posted on Friday, which was when the news got to me, she's about a week or so into it, the worst was last Wednesday, just spoken to her, she's been recovering nicely since.
> 
> Apparently her hubby is doing a good job as a nurse, so I offered to get him one of those sexy nurses uniforms, which got a good laugh.


how many weeks is she?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2020)

littleseb said:


> how many weeks is she?



No point asking me, I am sure someone will tell me when he arrives. 

IIRC he's due late June/early July.


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> No point asking me, I am sure someone will tell me when he arrives.
> 
> IIRC he's due late June/early July.


Friend of mine is due in a couple of weeks. She's well scared. They banned birthing partners in her hospital too....


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 29, 2020)

No shit.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 29, 2020)

Had a phone consultation with my oncologist on Friday afternoon. This is to limit my time at any pre-treatment clinics. Although I have been asked to go for my bloods checked at the same time as my appointment was scheduled next Thursday. He says all I need to do is walk straight in and get my bloods taken then leave immediately. Go home, have a shower and wash my clothes.
This has been judged as a safer option than going in three hours early on the day of my treatment and sitting waiting for the results. It’s good in as much as it reduces the chance of infection, but it’s still a 70 mile round trip. Probably get stopped by the law knowing my luck. Mrs S is taking me and just waiting in the car while I nip in.
My oncologist was adamant that I am currently at the top end of the at risk group and stated that following my CT scan after my next treatment shows the chemotherapy isn’t working, they will stop any further treatment as the risk to shortening my life span is too great a risk.
Laugh a minute innit!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh shit mate, that is a hard situation. 
I understand the oncologists logic but still must be a worry


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 29, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Although I have been asked to go for my bloods checked at the same time as my appointment was scheduled next Thursday. He says all I need to do is walk straight in and get my bloods taken then leave immediately.


is there not a local phlebotomist (sp?) say at gp could take bloods? that's what my mum did last week, saved a hospital trip x


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 29, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> is there not a local phlebotomist (sp?) say at gp could take bloods? that's what my mum did last week, saved a hospital trip x


I asked about this, I live three minutes from Doncaster Royal Infirmary.
My oncologist always prefers me to use the Sheffield hospitals as there is a specialty team in house apparently.
I had this the other week when I saw my prostate oncologist, at Doncaster, and I had to explain what was happening at Sheffield as there is no crossover between regions. They are more concerned about data protection than patients convenience.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 29, 2020)

well, hope it's a nice trip out then  what with your journey being really necessary. g'luck x


----------



## bimble (Mar 29, 2020)

More messed up personal relationship stuff: my sister almost certainly has it (symptoms started day before yesterday). She just texted to say it’s ‘impossible’ for her to not leave the house at all for a week, that it’s fine cos she has surgical masks and rubber gloves . She’s married to an actual doctor and they both just think I’m being hysterical .


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2020)

bimble said:


> More messed up personal relationship stuff: my sister almost certainly has it (symptoms started day before yesterday). She just texted to say it’s ‘impossible’ for her to not leave the house at all for a week, that it’s fine cos she has surgical masks and rubber gloves . She’s married to an actual doctor and they both just think I’m being hysterical .


Sorry, but what the actual fuck is wrong with them? Just what has to happen for some people to actually take this seriously?

“Oh yeah, I guess I might be dead, but, you know, I really _needed_ to go for a walk”.

Arrrrrgh.


----------



## bimble (Mar 29, 2020)

I have just not gotten any answer to my last text basically saying why the duck is it impossible for you to stay in I can bring you food. 
it’s infuriating but also sad because you know, she’s my only sister and I don’t want to fall out .


----------



## elbows (Mar 29, 2020)

Tell her its 'impossible' for you not to grass her up, its fine because you will dial the police while wearing rubber gloves.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2020)

For those with any doubt as to what’s coming...

This is the scale of the emergency hospital being built at Excel in London.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> For those with any doubt as to what’s coming...
> 
> This is the scale of the emergency hospital being built at Excel in London.
> 
> View attachment 203911


2km of hospital 
2x morgues 

I was supposed to be there now running an event. Spoke to some of the contractors on Friday and they are staggered by the scale of the build. Should be open next week. 

NEC in Birmingham and Manchester exhibition centre about to start.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2020)

Lack of beds at the moment, wonder how they can find 500 suitable beds in a hurry? 

Still whatever, kudos for them if they can and I assume they definitely can.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 29, 2020)

Read this earlier and had a blub









						Coronavirus: How Covid-19 is denying dignity to the dead in Italy
					

Funerals have been banned in Italy - robbing many families of the chance to say a final goodbye.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Finding it quite hard to stay strong, but stay strong we must


----------



## Anju (Mar 29, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Lack of beds at the moment, wonder how they can find 500 suitable beds in a hurry?
> 
> Still whatever, kudos for them if they can and I assume they definitely can.



I thought it was 4000 beds?

They also need to staff it somehow.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 29, 2020)

It's 4000 total, with 500 (currently equipped for) on ventilators.

The one at the NEC will be 5000 total beds, and every ventilator they can get their hands on.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2020)

Anju said:


> I thought it was 4000 beds?
> 
> They also need to staff it somehow.


My understanding is that initially 500 beds will be available (at the London one) and they will then be working on getting more online up to 4,000.


----------



## Anju (Mar 29, 2020)

weltweit said:


> My understanding is that initially 500 beds will be available (at the London one) and they will then be working on getting more online up to 4,000.



Thanks,  I hadn't seen that anywhere.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2020)

Anju said:


> Thanks,  I hadn't seen that anywhere.


I think it is quite complex, because not only must they plumb oxygen in for every bed but also electric and gawd knows what else. I imagine the Army is doing a lot but I hope they are also using workers that would usually be building exhibition stands because they know how to construct things in those massive halls and do remarkable things every week normally.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I think it is quite complex, because not only must they plumb oxygen in for every bad but also electric and gawd knows what else. I imagine the Army is doing a lot but I hope they are also using workers that would usually be building exhibition stands because they know how to construct things in those massive halls and do remarkable things every week normally.


They are, I know a lot of the guys working down there.

Being an exhibition hall they are well set for supplying large amounts of power, there’s points every few feet under the floor where power drops can be installed.


----------



## Anju (Mar 29, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I think it is quite complex, because not only must they plumb oxygen in for every bad but also electric and gawd knows what else. I imagine the Army is doing a lot but I hope they are also using workers that would usually be building exhibition stands because they know how to construct things in those massive halls and do remarkable things every week normally.



On Friday/Saturday they were posting ads for qualified electricians to start tomorrow.

Was watching the news this morning and someone from the NHS was talking about mid April as opening time. Hopefully that's for full capacity and the 500 will be this week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2020)

I got stopped by the police earlier, they were flagging people down to ask where they are going/been, first time I've been stopped in 30 years, I thought it was funny TBH. 

They were happy enough when I explained that I had been doing a care visit to my mother, which took longer because she got trapped in her bathroom following the door handle mechanism failing, and I had to get my locksmith mate out to release her, he thought that was funny, and TBF it was, even mother was laughing about it, once she was freed. 

So, I cheered-up a bored traffic officer.


----------



## bimble (Mar 29, 2020)

This is definitely the worst day so far for me. I can’t imagine ever genuinely saying to my sister it’s fine I was overreacting. The selfishness seems pretty unforgivable tbh. (She never did reply to my text).


----------



## bimble (Mar 29, 2020)

Update! They now say they just didn’t know the rules about self isolating and will be abiding by them now. If that’s true it means the idea of sending a paper letter to everyone isn’t such a bad idea. Ignorance is a crap excuse but still.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 29, 2020)

Stuck in the flat with two outdoor cats who I've had to lock in. Every day is an adventure. One mostly full of shit and whining. Still, company I suppose.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 29, 2020)

Add to the three members of my family who are already sick Mrs Frank, who has developed a sudden fever and who I am powerless to help from here as we've got stuck in separate cities. 

I've been fighting off the worst of the darkness so far but this is possibly more than I can deal with.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Add to the three members of my family who are already sick Mrs Frank, who has developed a sudden fever and who I am powerless to help from here as we've got stuck in separate cities.
> 
> I've been fighting off the worst of the darkness so far but this is possibly more than I can deal with.


Plenty people here to vent at if you need to.


----------



## bimble (Mar 29, 2020)

you can help her SpookyFrank just not physically. I’m sorry, must be pretty unbearable.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 29, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Add to the three members of my family who are already sick Mrs Frank, who has developed a sudden fever and who I am powerless to help from here as we've got stuck in separate cities.
> 
> I've been fighting off the worst of the darkness so far but this is possibly more than I can deal with.



Aw mate, sorry she’s unwell and you can’t be there. Properly feeling for you and hoping with every fibre that she recovers quickly.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 29, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Add to the three members of my family who are already sick Mrs Frank, who has developed a sudden fever and who I am powerless to help from here as we've got stuck in separate cities.
> 
> I've been fighting off the worst of the darkness so far but this is possibly more than I can deal with.


Hoping for the best for Mrs Frank and the others.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 29, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Aw mate, sorry she’s unwell and you can’t be there. Properly feeling for you and hoping with every fibre that she recovers quickly.



I have no reason to think she won't be fine and she's not worried at all. I just wish I could provide her with soup. I make really good soup.


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I have no reason to think she won't be fine and she's not worried at all. I just wish I could provide her with soup. I make really good soup.


on a positive note, you just inspired me to make soup tonight. thanks for that


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 29, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I have no reason to think she won't be fine and she's not worried at all. I just wish I could provide her with soup. I make really good soup.



I always associate good things with a bowl being filled with cherries, hope her bowl can be filled with soup soon.
Are you not allowed to visit, with her being in need? Or is that a bad thing now?


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Add to the three members of my family who are already sick Mrs Frank, who has developed a sudden fever and who I am powerless to help from here as we've got stuck in separate cities.
> 
> I've been fighting off the worst of the darkness so far but this is possibly more than I can deal with.


all the best btw, hope you find the strength you need!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 29, 2020)

Never spent this much in a grocery delivery ever. Should have enough for 3 or 4 weeks with it though, especially if I can top up with a fresh veg order every couple weeks.



SpookyFrank said:


> Add to the three members of my family who are already sick Mrs Frank, who has developed a sudden fever and who I am powerless to help from here as we've got stuck in separate cities.
> 
> I've been fighting off the worst of the darkness so far but this is possibly more than I can deal with.



Shit I'm so sorry


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 29, 2020)

I've just spent about two hours writing emails to catch up with members (only a few) of my family, two local friends, and other friends from London days 

They were long messages, asking them how they were, and updating them with how we were 

Now drinking what's left of the quality cider! I've done the work now


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 29, 2020)

And best wishes and support to SpookyFrank from me, too


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 29, 2020)

Starting to feel shit about things. Spent my week having a long period of exercise cycling...now it's been clarified at an hour I'm gonna go mad if I'm in the house all the time. 

Currently living with my ex and my son and his girlfriend are here as they're both at different universities and thought it better to be together somewhere. She's a nice kid but been feeling poorly all week, not virus related she just has stomach problems after she eats so she's been on porridge, white rice and potatoes. Feels like he's doing a lot of caring for her and not got time for anything else. We've not even watched a film together all week. I feel like saying something but would probably cause shit so I'm staying in my room and avoiding contact. 

Should be starting a new job tomorrow but looks like it'll be a week on Monday and even then WFH. Fuck knows how that's gonna work, I'm anxious about how I'm gonna be able to pick things up or learn stuff without someone to ask and I'm really not good with the phone, fuck all chance of me using those video chat things. 

Got Occupational health ringing me in the morning at least so maybe there'll be some support put in place.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 29, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Starting to feel shit about things. Spent my week having a long period of exercise cycling...now it's been clarified at an hour I'm gonna go mad if I'm in the house all the time.
> 
> Currently living with my ex and my son and his girlfriend are here as they're both at different universities and thought it better to be together somewhere. She's a nice kid but been feeling poorly all week, not virus related she just has stomach problems after she eats so she's been on porridge, white rice and potatoes. Feels like he's doing a lot of caring for her and not got time for anything else. We've not even watched a film together all week. I feel like saying something but would probably cause shit so I'm staying in my room and avoiding contact.
> 
> ...



Christ, good luck with all that.


----------



## klang (Mar 29, 2020)

good luck part 2!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 29, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Starting to feel shit about things. Spent my week having a long period of exercise cycling...now it's been clarified at an hour I'm gonna go mad if I'm in the house all the time.
> 
> Currently living with my ex and my son and his girlfriend are here as they're both at different universities and thought it better to be together somewhere. She's a nice kid but been feeling poorly all week, not virus related she just has stomach problems after she eats so she's been on porridge, white rice and potatoes. Feels like he's doing a lot of caring for her and not got time for anything else. We've not even watched a film together all week. I feel like saying something but would probably cause shit so I'm staying in my room and avoiding contact.
> 
> ...



I don't like phone either and video would also be right out (I just tell them it doesn't work on Linux). I like e-mails. It's written down, much less chance of misunderstandings, read them at leisure and keep referring to them as you need to. Also much faster to get information from.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 29, 2020)

Eta: all my work comes in by e-mail with attached documents, I do it and send it back by e-mail. Love it. Occasionally the bloke I work for does interviews with people that he tapes and send it to me. I type them out and edit as required. Love that too. No stress.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 30, 2020)

Took my kid out earlier, only onto the street for a quick blast on her scooter, out for fifteen minutes, couple of vans came down road but didn't see another soul out on the street, noticed a few curtains twitching though. 

First time she had left house in days, probably a week, we've spent loads of time in garden so we're not depriving her of vitamin d but she was still like terry waite emerging from the front door. She behaved like she wasn't allowed. Down the road is a little girl she loves called naz, her best mate. My daughter got upset we couldn't knock on, so I phoned my other half to text the mum and then the little girl come to window and waved. It was a weird experience, broke my heart a little bit cos this is weird for all of us but how fucked up must it be for young kids, learning that people and the outside world are to be avoided.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 30, 2020)

I've taken the dog out into the road out the front of mine to throw the ball and let her sniff round. Is nice, out there for an hour but no cars and five or six bikes and a couple of runners. I've got a tiny bit of garden out front so I didn't officially leave the garden at all


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 30, 2020)

Having to watch morning TV is doing my nut in. 

Just watched Piers Morgan and that Lorraine woman interview the oldest man in the world who had a birthday yesterday (112). In the space of a few minutes they managed to be patronising, vacuous, condescending, twee, and cringeworthy. All the fascinating things they could have asked that old boy but Lorraine just cooed at him like he was a puppy and Morgan came out with shit like "do you eat meat?", "do you drink alcohol?" and "what advice would you give young people?"

Fortunately the old fella was far brighter than those two twats which kept me watching.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 30, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Just watched Piers Morgan ...



There's enough shit going on without inflecting more on yourself by watching that twat.


----------



## klang (Mar 30, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> the oldest man in the world who had a birthday yesterday (112).


on a side anecdote - my mum (a nurse) once had the oldest woman of Munich in her hospital. She was 106. One day her daughter came to visit. She was 90.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I think that is the plan. Best to wade in on all fronts and have options. The UC claim will not be assessed till April 22nd  so there is at least a month of rattling around.


Update on this.... 

They called today (early) saying that they want to process all claims asap. 
Pretty much only confirmed my personal and bank details and said the claim is approved and told me to apply for an advance online if needed.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuck, they can do it when they want to then, particularly with the huge volume of claims they've got at the moment. The normally clearly have an in tray marked "punishment box: delay for several weeks"


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Update on this....
> 
> They called today (early) saying that they want to process all claims asap.
> Pretty much only confirmed my personal and bank details and said the claim is approved and told me to apply for an advance online if needed.



Have been trying to phone all day to book my first appointment. Either engaged, or rings and let's me through first couple of press button options then engaged, doing my fucking head in. I don't mind holding, it's the constantly having to hang up and call back that's annoying


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Fuck, they can do it when they want to then, particularly with the huge volume of claims they've got at the moment. The normally clearly have an in tray marked "punishment box: delay for several weeks"


She pretty much told me that all claims were being paid regardless. Also said they do not have the staff numbers to review anything at this time and that she was (understandably) unhappy about having to be in an office to process this 

Basic Income across the board would be so much better #fuckthetories


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Have been trying to phone all day to book my first appointment. Either engaged, or rings and let's me through first couple of press button options then engaged, doing my fucking head in. I don't mind holding, it's the constantly having to hang up and call back that's annoying


They told me not to book an appointment. 
Keep everything online and they would call me.


----------



## klang (Mar 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Basic Income across the board would be so much better


and cheaper


----------



## Looby (Mar 30, 2020)

Without wanting to defend the DWP because I’m really really not, they are moving staff on to these essential roles in order to get claims paid. They are not doing their own work so other stuff will slip in the longer term.
I believe they’re only offering face to face appointments for the most vulnerable people.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

Looby said:


> Without wanting to defend the DWP because I’m really really not, they are moving staff on to these essential roles in order to get claims paid. They are not doing their own work so other stuff will slip in the longer term.
> I believe they’re only offering face to face appointments for the most vulnerable people.


Rest assured I am not knocking them on this


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> They told me not to book an appointment.
> Keep everything online and they would call me.



Hmmm, how did they tell you that? My UC portal thing just tells me to book an appointment by 27th April or claim will be cancelled, the journal bit also says next step is to book an appt but it will be remote not in a job centre...


----------



## Looby (Mar 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Rest assured I am not knocking them on this


Sorry I didn’t think you were, I completely failed to quote properly. 😄


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Hmmm, how did they tell you that? My UC portal thing just tells me to book an appointment by 27th April or claim will be cancelled, the journal bit also says next step is to book an appt but it will be remote not in a job centre...


I had the same 
They just called me this morning 
Call took 6m and 26s to process the claim 

Have just gone online and requested an advance of £500 to be paid back over 12 months and it was approved online in less that 5m


----------



## Looby (Mar 30, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Hmmm, how did they tell you that? My UC portal thing just tells me to book an appointment by 27th April or claim will be cancelled, the journal bit also says next step is to book an appt but it will be remote not in a job centre...


Ah ok, didn’t realise they were doing remote appointments. Keep trying I guess and keep a record of your attempts. Can you record them your journal?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 30, 2020)

life under lockdown....a friend’s zoom birthday party on Friday night with people from all over, then a FaceTime funeral this morning


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

Looby said:


> Ah ok, didn’t realise they were doing remote appointments. Keep trying I guess and keep a record of your attempts. Can you record them your journal?


They told me not to bother unless I wanted a record of it. 
Told the women I had applied to volunteer and had registered with local supermarkets but she just said 'well done' to that.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

Might be useful:



> Are you, or do you know someone aged over 70, who would benefit from a free DAB digital radio to help them keep in touch with news and information whilst in isolation?
> 
> From Monday 30 March, the charity Wavelength is inviting people to nominate someone for a free radio by completing an online application form or click here to fill in the PDF form and send to radiohero@wavelength.org.uk
> 
> ...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 30, 2020)

Looby said:


> Ah ok, didn’t realise they were doing remote appointments. Keep trying I guess and keep a record of your attempts. Can you record them your journal?



Yeah I will keep trying. I'm also trying to work around it (self employed, still working hard even though I'm earning fuck all as trying to drum business up) so having to hang up and redial every 30 seconds is a bit frustrating but know its not the fault of the people working there


----------



## Anju (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice to hear people are managing to get through and receive some money. 

We are dealing with a new problem. Next door neighbor is a fitness / body building fanatic and has taken to working out in his garden, which would be fine if he didn't have to go ooh ahh hurgh uh as if he was making love to a particularly heavy partner.


----------



## klang (Mar 30, 2020)

Anju said:


> Nice to hear people are managing to get through and receive some money.
> 
> We are dealing with a new problem. Next door neighbor is a fitness / body building fanatic and has taken to working out in his garden, which would be fine if he didn't have to go ooh ahh hurgh uh as if he was making love to a particularly heavy partner.


pour yourself a Pimms and pretend you are at Wimbledon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 30, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Having to watch morning TV is doing my nut in.


You are aware TV's have a wonderful facility called the "off" button, yeah?


----------



## klang (Mar 30, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You are aware TV's have a wonderful facility called the "off" button, yeah?


alternatively, he could try not pressing the 'on' button.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 30, 2020)

littleseb said:


> alternatively, he could try not pressing the 'on' button.


A radical, but also potentially workable solution.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 30, 2020)

My Uncle and Auntie are currently in separate ambulances to hospital having had 9 says of severe symptoms and now breathing difficulties


----------



## kebabking (Mar 30, 2020)

I am about to become a violent anarchist - this may necessitate a career change...

The local filth have been making an absolute arse of themselves - my neighbour has said that he'll shoot them if they come on his land.

He's a farmer. Some dogshit thick copper came over while he was ploughing the field next to us and demanded to know why he was making _unnecessary journeys...._

They've gone mental - completely taken leave of what little wit they were born with - a 'joke' on the village WhatsApp group asks of they only became policemen because the universal credit form was too hard.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2020)

My partner is a housing officer and has been wfh, mostly reassuring tenants that no action will be taken against them during the crisis and providing resources and helping them to claim etc
Found out this morning that one of their tenants hung themselves and was discovered by another couple of tenants in the block who are now obviously in shock 
Grim


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 30, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I am about to become a violent anarchist - this may necessitate a career change...
> 
> The local filth have been making an absolute arse of themselves - my neighbour has said that he'll shoot them if they come on his land.
> 
> ...


Christ on a bike. Where is that? It's about as bad as the police sergeant who tried to nick a shopkeeper for using chalk to do 2m spaces on the pavement  for queuing customers.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 30, 2020)

ddraig said:


> My partner is a housing officer and has been wfh, mostly reassuring tenants that no action will be taken against them during the crisis and providing resources and helping them to claim etc
> Found out this morning that one of their tenants hung themselves and was discovered by another couple of tenants in the block who are now obviously in shock
> Grim



Oh, that’s just awful. How sad.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 30, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Christ on a bike. Where is that? It's about as bad as the police sergeant who tried to nick a shopkeeper for using chalk to do 2m spaces on the pavement  for queuing customers.



We’ve been given letters to show the police in case we are stopped on the way to/from work. Clearly the uniform isn’t enough of a clue...


----------



## t0bytoo (Mar 30, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Found out this morning that one of their tenants hung themselves and was discovered by another couple of tenants in the block who are now obviously in shock
> Grim



That's really sad. It's terrifying to imagine the mental health challenges people are dealing with.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2020)

moomoo said:


> Oh, that’s just awful. How sad.





t0bytoo said:


> That's really sad. It's terrifying to imagine the mental health challenges people are dealing with.


yup, and likely to get worse


----------



## kebabking (Mar 30, 2020)

moomoo said:


> We’ve been given letters to show the police in case we are stopped on the way to/from work. Clearly the uniform isn’t enough of a clue...



My boss described them as 'a bunch of fucking witless shitgibbons..' this morning.

If we have a military coup I think the filth will be first against the wall. (I, of course, would oppose such an event with all my being - m'lud...).


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

ddraig said:


> My partner is a housing officer and has been wfh, mostly reassuring tenants that no action will be taken against them during the crisis and providing resources and helping them to claim etc
> Found out this morning that one of their tenants hung themselves and was discovered by another couple of tenants in the block who are now obviously in shock
> Grim


FFS  

There is going to be a lot of this to come and no amount of clapping or singing is going to help.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I had the same
> They just called me this morning
> Call took 6m and 26s to process the claim
> 
> Have just gone online and requested an advance of £500 to be paid back over 12 months and it was approved online in less that 5m



Did you have to phone up to book that call or did they just do it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Did you have to phone up to book that call or did they just do it?


I did call (a while ago now) and got through fairly quickly. They said that they would call me. I got a confirmation of the call 'appointment' date but they called before then. 

Don't think you need to call. Do it all online and your local centre will call you.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 30, 2020)

Down to 1.4 Gb of data on the sim

trying to get the office to pay some extra in locally so I can continue functioning ....... unlikely as every fucker is working from homeand the malls are all closed

in other news every single phone on the vessel started honking simultaneously. Very eerie. And everyone got a flashing warning sms message to stay off the streets for 24 hours while they “disinfected”

it’s getting surreal


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 30, 2020)

I was asked today to use my own car to deliver the post; not a problem as it's a Citroen Berlingo (same as the Peugeot Partners we use but with more seats and windows). I did explain that I wouldn't be doing it again as the car isn't reliable enough - intermittent over-heating problem and in dire need of a service -  and that was all ok. It did feel really weird driving round in my own car with bags, trays and parcels in the back. People getting a little more wary; a lot more waving from the front window rather than opening the front door; also we are giving each other a wide berth when out on the street together.

All the best - Louis MacNeice


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 30, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I was asked today to use my own car to deliver the post; not a problem as it's a Citroen Berlingo (same as the Peugeot Partners we use but with more seats and windows. I did explain that I wouldn't be doing it again as the car isn't reliable enough - intermittent over-heating problem and in need of a service -  and that was all ok. It did feel really weird driving round in my own car with bags trays and parcels in the back. People getting a little more wary; a lot more waving from the front window rather than opening the front door; also we are giving each other a wide berth when out on the street together.
> 
> All the best - Louis MacNeice



Most insurance policies cover social, domestic & pleasure use, which includes driving to & from work, but not using it for work.

Does your insurance cover you for business use?

If not, you are basically driving without insurance.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 30, 2020)

They tend to allow voluntary work without business use cover, but you're supposed to tell them beforehand. I got permission to do blood-running on my motorbike recently, and no insurer charges extra for it.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Most insurance policies cover social, domestic & pleasure use, which includes driving to & from work, but not using it for work.
> 
> Does your insurance cover you for business use?
> 
> If not, you are basically driving without insurance.



I was assured that I was covered by their business insurance...only third party mind you. Anyway won't be doing it again; back on the bus tomorrow still ploughing my way (enjoyably) through Cloud Atlas.

Thanks for the concern - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 30, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> They tend to allow voluntary work without business use cover, but you're supposed to tell them beforehand. I got permission to do blood-running on my motorbike recently, and no insurer charges extra for it.



Mine is paid for employment...I really like the job but not at all sure I'd do it for free.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 30, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I was assured that I was covered by their business insurance...only third party mind you. Anyway won't be doing it again; back on the bus tomorrow still ploughing my way (enjoyably) through Cloud Atlas.
> 
> Thanks for the concern - Louis MacNeice



TBH I wouldn't trust what they say, I would want to see it in writing.

Most likely their insurance covers them for vehicles they hire, not for use of staff's private vehicles.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBH I wouldn't trust what they say, I would want to see it in writing.
> 
> Most likely their insurance covers them for vehicles they hire, not for use of staff's private vehicles.



You may well be right. I won't be doing it again.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 30, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> My Uncle and Auntie are currently in separate ambulances to hospital having had 9 says of severe symptoms and now breathing difficulties



Uncle being sent home apparently. Aunt being kept in....


----------



## petee (Mar 30, 2020)

petee said:


> welp, the school nurse got it.



group-zoomed with her today, she participated and looked alright, so that's in the plus column.
but the head of the next school down the avenue is hospitalized with it.


----------



## circleline (Mar 30, 2020)

Woman from work passed away this morning.  58 years old, vibrant and active.  Collapsed at home the other day with suspected pancreatic issue and was taken into hospital.  Tested positive for Covid-19 whilst in there.  Was progressing well, apparently, but was taken back into ICU yesterday.  All over this morning.  Fucking grim.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 30, 2020)

circleline said:


> Woman from work passed away this morning.  58 years old, vibrant and active.  Collapsed at home the other day with suspected pancreatic issue and was taken into hospital.  Tested positive for Covid-19 whilst in there.  Was progressing well, apparently, but was taken back into ICU yesterday.  All over this morning.  Fucking grim.


That's the name of the game 

((circleline))


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 30, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Uncle being sent home apparently. Aunt being kept in....


Both out now apparently. That's a good thing, right?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 30, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Both out now apparently. That's a good thing, right?



indeed it is, a good news post


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 30, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Just watched Piers Morgan



I think you might have been exposed to toxic stupidity.  i suggest you put your telly in isolation for 7 days


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2020)

prunus said:


> If that’s your work telling you you can work ‘free’ for them while you’re furloughed, that’s very much not the case by my understanding - the furloughed worker must not do any work for the employer whilst on furlough. If they (employer) are doing that they risk their claim under the scheme being rejected and not getting any money from the govt.


Thanks prunus 
Just searched furlough on here as had some info from my work which contains the below, this confused me as surely if there is something you could possibly do then what's the harm/difference!? But that's what it says! Going to do some more research
*"Income tax and national insurance will be deducted from your pay as normal.
You will continue to be our employee during the furloughed period, however, you must not undertake any work for us during this
period."*


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 31, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Both out now apparently. That's a good thing, right?


Had tests and get results in 3 days. Doctor said they are pretty much guaranteed it's Corona


----------



## strung out (Mar 31, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Thanks prunus
> Just searched furlough on here as had some info from my work which contains the below, this confused me as surely if there is something you could possibly do then what's the harm/difference!? But that's what it says! Going to do some more research
> *"Income tax and national insurance will be deducted from your pay as normal.
> You will continue to be our employee during the furloughed period, however, you must not undertake any work for us during this
> period."*


Because if you could do work while furloughed then businesses could (and would) abuse that by asking employees to do work that is paid for by the state.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2020)

strung out said:


> Because if you could do work while furloughed then businesses could (and would) abuse that by asking employees to do work that is paid for by the state.


yes agreed and totally reasonable, was just a bit of a shock it being so reasonable and clear cut

e2a - also backed up here








						[Withdrawn] Check if your employer can use the Coronavirus Job Retention Scheme
					

Find out if you’re eligible, and how much your employer can claim if they put you on temporary leave ('furlough')  because of coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.gov.uk


----------



## souljacker (Mar 31, 2020)

Just been told I'm being furloughed. Fuck. Should just about be able to cover the bills but it's going to be miserable in the lockdown with no booze or nice food to look forward to.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Just been told I'm being furloughed. Fuck. Should just about be able to cover the bills but it's going to be miserable in the lockdown with no booze or nice food to look forward to.


Will you be getting 80% of your wages?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 31, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Will you be getting 80% of your wages?



Yes, it's the proper govt thing. Might apply for a mortgage holiday too but not sure yet. Not being able to keep working is worrying me though. I'm easily bored and sitting around doing nothing is not something I cope with well.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Yes, it's the proper govt thing. Might apply for a mortgage holiday too but not sure yet. Not being able to keep working is worrying me though. I'm easily bored and sitting around doing nothing is not something I cope with well.


Yeah it's a nightmare
I had a week off on annual leave before the lockdown so extra bored of sitting around! still, first world problems, take care


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 31, 2020)

So it’s NOW my fucking laptop decides to die, grrr! Rbubish! Poxy luck and timing, fuming


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 31, 2020)

I fix laptops. No charge for labour.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 31, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I fix laptops. No charge for labour.



Thank you, I may well take you up on that kind offer


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2020)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Thank you, I may well take you up on that kind offer



£300 for postage, mind.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking for a bit of advice...

My son's with us at the moment. He's at uni and been in accommodation there. The company is Campus Living. He's paid up until 21st April and won't be returning. Although he has a contract we obvs don't want him to pay for something he won't be using and in any case the facilities aren't available so may be a possible breach on their part?

This is their current statement...it's not very clear.


*I have checked out of my room and will not be returning. Do I need to pay my final rent instalment, or will I get a refund if I’ve already paid?*

We are reviewing the final rent instalment internally, with our investors and with our university partners for those who have already checked out earlier than the contract end date.

A further update on this will be issued as soon as possible. In the meantime, we will not be requesting payment if your contract is with Campus Living Villages directly.

We will provide a further update on this as soon as possible.


*If I’m still in the village, can I check out early?*

The information from the Department for Education is as follows:

_The Government’s advice is that students remaining at university in England should now stay where they are and not attempt to travel. If they are living in student halls, or private rented accommodation, they should remain there and stay indoors while current restrictions are in force. As the Prime Minister said, staying put and remaining indoors are now crucial to slow the rate of transmission of COVID-19, to protect the NHS from being overwhelmed, and save the lives of fellow citizens._


*I am unable to return to my room to collect my belongings before the end of my contract. What should I do, and will I be charged any additional fees?*

If you have friends or family who are able to collect your belongings, you may grant them permission to do so once strict social distancing measures are lifted.

You may also arrange for a courier or a shipping company to collect your belongings. Some of these services may be able to securely store your belongings until you can safely collect them, or arrange shipment back to your home address. Seven Seas Worldwide are a company who provide such services to students – you can find their details here. 



What would you do?

I'm wondering whether the removals firm he's just contracted....the same one I've just started, can show up with permission to take his belongings. 🤔


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 31, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've been lucky and haven't lost a lot of hair yet, although it's starting to recede a bit.  The hair on the top of my head is still the original colour but it's going white at the temples.  No idea why my beard is going white at a much faster rate.


You have a beard? That's so surprising. You definitely don't in my head.


----------



## Looby (Mar 31, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Looking for a bit of advice...
> 
> My son's with us at the moment. He's at uni and been in accommodation there. The company is Campus Living. He's paid up until 21st April and won't be returning. Although he has a contract we obvs don't want him to pay for something he won't be using and in any case the facilities aren't available so may be a possible breach on their part?
> 
> ...


I don’t know about the current situation but in general you have to pay if you’re using it or not.
I graduated last year so very recently. In first year we finished on 26th March and all went home and the final halls payment was due in April and everyone still had to pay in full.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Looby said:


> I don’t know about the current situation but in general you have to pay if you’re using it or not.
> I graduated last year so very recently. In first year we finished on 26th March and all went home and the final halls payment was due in April and everyone still had to pay in full.



The contract says something about extenuating circumstances. Other places have said students who move out won't have to pay the final installment or have made an offer to reduce cost as a compromise. I reckon if enough witheld final installment they'd have to do something. As it is I think they're relying on further government advice on social distancing to maintain the current situation preventing people from moving out before the final payment is due. He actually sent a request to check out on 17th March which they refused but have clearly allowed other people to leave since then. 

He's just sent an email saying a removal firm have said they can do it on Friday so the balls in their court now.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 1, 2020)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Thank you, I may well take you up on that kind offer


Good. Someday—and that day may never come—I'll call upon you to do a service for me.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 1, 2020)

Got a letter through this morning saying the court case Mrs SI and I had been called to be witnesses at has been postponed until later in the year. Which was nice given it was supposed to start today.

Feel sorry for the other people involved who probably just wanted it over with


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Student accommodation problems sorted. The university are covering the final installment costs. 🙂


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> You have a beard? That's so surprising. You definitely don't in my head.


Shirl had some strange ideas about what I looked like too.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 2, 2020)

I've survived the 1st round of furloughing at my company.  Though that being said the company has a policy of topping up anyway so those being furloughed will still be getting their normal salary.  Maybe they've got the better deal...


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I’m 50 on Saturday, it’s gonna be just my wife and I, we’re having a meal at home, use our best cutlery etc.
> 
> Initially we were going to Ireland to see me old Ma and Da and family/friends.  Proper slap up meal, staying in a hotel.  Then it was a meal here in London with family and friends.  I’m gutted I can’t do either now. But it is what it is.
> 
> ...



Yeah, we were meant to be going to the Canary Islands until all this happened.

Having to get money back from credit card company as travel agent and Jet2 haven’t been forthcoming - full amount put back onto card in 7 days, so saved a small fortune and glad we paid on credit card otherwise it could have turned into a nightmare.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, we were meant to be going to the Canary Islands until all this happened.
> 
> Having to get money back from credit card company as travel agent and Jet2 haven’t been forthcoming - full amount put back onto card in 7 days, so saved a small fortune and glad we paid on credit card otherwise it could have turned into a nightmare.


But you think (agree with farage) the borders should be closed and flights stopped!   only applies to people coming here i'm guessing!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 2, 2020)

Mentioned in an email to my mother that I was getting good at making flatbread. She said "can't believe you are reduced to living on flatbread! Do you need a sub?" No, I have money, I just like eating flatbread and hummus and pickles.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 2, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Mentioned in an email to my mother that I was getting good at making flatbread. She said "can't believe you are reduced to living on flatbread! Do you need a sub?" No, I have money, I just like eating flatbread and hummus and pickles.



Our baking quantity/quality has gone through the roof. Kids love doing it, we love eating it - job jobbed!


----------



## souljacker (Apr 2, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I've survived the 1st round of furloughing at my company.  Though that being said the company has a policy of topping up anyway so those being furloughed will still be getting their normal salary.  Maybe they've got the better deal...



Nice for those people. If my company offered me the chance to take 2 months off full pay I'd bite their hands off. As it is we are getting the 80% (with my salary that means the 2.5k).


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 2, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Nice for those people. If my company offered me the chance to take 2 months off full pay I'd bite their hands off. As it is we are getting the 80% (with my salary that means the 2.5k).


What worries me about getting furloughed is that the buggers might decide they can do without me permanently, which would be a disaster.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 2, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> What worries me about getting furloughed is that the buggers might decide they can do without me permanently, which would be a disaster.



I think there are laws against that but yeah, could happen I suppose. Employers are hopefully going to have a tough time spinning their usual bullshit after this is all over.


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2020)

Not sure where would be the best place to ask this, not worthy of its own thread - but how long is post taking at the moment?  My parents and my MIL both sent me birthday cards that haven't turned up yet, but I am getting a daily delivery of payday loan adverts in the post.  Just wondered what sort of delays might be going on.


----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2020)

it's mixed IME. Some letters have been landing as usual, some have been taking a few extra days


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 2, 2020)

Epona said:


> Not sure where would be the best place to ask this, not worthy of its own thread - but how long is post taking at the moment?  My parents and my MIL both sent me birthday cards that haven't turned up yet, but I am getting a daily delivery of payday loan adverts in the post.  Just wondered what sort of delays might be going on.



Slight tangent but here in Nottingham they closed the main post office and moved it to the back of the WHSmith on the first floor of the shopping centre. So now they have to keep the whole shopping centre open just to allow access to the post office, with security guards watching the sad little fence that marks out the route through the darkened cavern. Presumably they've had to keep a lift running as well. As against the old post office, on the street at ground level with a wheelchair ramp, which would be really handy right now.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 2, 2020)

I got a call from my Mum's nursing home today to tell me that they now had cases of C19 in the home


----------



## circleline (Apr 2, 2020)

My sister is a bus driver for local company and the 250-odd drivers were requested to volunteer for furloughing in order to keep 30-odd drivers running.  Apart from the fact that the scaled-down services are absolutely packed (!) there's been some kind of uproar because the 80% is based on earnings from past financial year.  Therefore, those who got in plenty of overtime are now apparently going to be earning far more on 80% that those still working.  Good luck with all that..


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 2, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I think there are laws against that but yeah, could happen I suppose. Employers are hopefully going to have a tough time spinning their usual bullshit after this is all over.


They won't do it while this is ongoing.  There might be a "rationalisation" afterwards.  Last week I had so little to do, I was worried.  Last two days, I've been so busy, _I haven't even been on here much _during the day.


----------



## Epona (Apr 3, 2020)

If you had a bag of wine gums put aside for the lockdown and found out that your husband had eaten them (as well as his own sweets) leaving you without anything, would that be grounds for divorce?

I am so fucked off right now I can barely talk.

EDIT: I mean seriously, what sort of selfish shitbag eats his wife's lockdown wine gums, what the everloving fuck... they aren't even fucking vegetarian ffs


----------



## Big Bertha (Apr 3, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> What worries me about getting furloughed is that the buggers might decide they can do without me permanently, which would be a disaster.


I think that will happen a lot


----------



## kebabking (Apr 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> If you had a bag of wine gums put aside for the lockdown and found out that your husband had eaten them (as well as his own sweets) leaving you without anything, would that be grounds for divorce?
> 
> I am so fucked off right now I can barely talk.
> 
> EDIT: I mean seriously, what sort of selfish shitbag eats his wife's lockdown wine gums, what the everloving fuck... they aren't even fucking vegetarian ffs



PM me your address and I'll sent you some - and don't bother with divorce, you'd think it would be worthwhile given the cost involved, but they never really go away. Go for a _new patio _instead....


----------



## prunus (Apr 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> If you had a bag of wine gums put aside for the lockdown and found out that your husband had eaten them (as well as his own sweets) leaving you without anything, would that be grounds for divorce?
> 
> I am so fucked off right now I can barely talk.
> 
> EDIT: I mean seriously, what sort of selfish shitbag eats his wife's lockdown wine gums, what the everloving fuck... they aren't even fucking vegetarian ffs



I would think this might be a case where one of the lesser-known severe symptoms of Coronavirus turns out to be a shovel in the head.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 3, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Nice for those people. If my company offered me the chance to take 2 months off full pay I'd bite their hands off. As it is we are getting the 80% (with my salary that means the 2.5k).



Yeah my company thus far have been very decent.  All those furloughed are being topped up to their usual salary plus the method for choosing was based upon government advice regarding other responsibilities.  So its those who have a young family, who are carers, who have partners who are key workers etc... who have been furloughed.  I am none of these so I am stuck holding the fort.  Still, at least it gives me something to do.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Apr 3, 2020)

We bought a secondhand dishwasher ten years ago. It broke down last week. Then our printer leaked everywhere on the carpet. Then our PC conked out on us the other day. (Still got the ipad). Then our central heating boiler went awol. (Still have an immersion heater for hot water to fall back on, luckily). Bloody brilliant timing! Everything is fine for months and months - starts going wrong after lockdown.


----------



## LDC (Apr 3, 2020)

Not sure this is consequences exactly, but maybe more relevant here than the general discussion thread.

Is anyone else finding it straining on friendships with people they know who aren't following the social distancing and essential trips out guidance? So many people are thinking their little numerous trips out are 'essential' and are actually mixing with loads of people not from their household. It's quite depressing and infuriating.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 3, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure this is consequences exactly, but maybe more relevant here than the general discussion thread.
> 
> Is anyone else finding it straining on friendships with people they know who aren't following the social distancing and essential trips out guidance? So many people are thinking their little numerous trips out are 'essential' and are actually mixing with loads of people not from their household. It's quite depressing and infuriating.



Yeah, only one friend, bit it's a 'what can we get away with?' type attitude. 

There's some logic within it, in a 'X isn't materially different from Y, and that's allowed' way, and can see the logic of the point being made, but I'm uncomfortable with the attitude and being made to feel uncomfortable within the friendship by saying no to joining in.

This stuff isn't 'lets have a have party with 200 people' type thing, but it is (imv) needlessly pushing the lines.

I wouldn't be that surprised if it's a reflection of the introvert/extrovert thing - this person is someone who is very social, but who works from home in normal circumstances and who lives half a mile from anyone else: she's probably _desperate _for some social interaction, to the point where it's causing her real MH problems.

I'm a miserable bastard, so not speaking to people is fine with me - bit pissed off I can't go to north Wales for the weekend, but apart from that it's no struggle.


----------



## Anju (Apr 3, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> We bought a secondhand dishwasher ten years ago. It broke down last week. Then our printer leaked everywhere on the carpet. Then our PC conked out on us the other day. (Still got the ipad). Then our central heating boiler went awol. (Still have an immersion heater for hot water to fall back on, luckily). Bloody brilliant timing! Everything is fine for months and months - starts going wrong after lockdown.



If you need a boiler engineer you can find a list of those local to you here.
Gas Safe Register | The Official List of Gas Safe Registered Businesses -         Gas Safe Register has replaced CORGI registration.  Don't cut corners, only use a Gas Safe registered engineer.
Lots of one person operations so it's easier to find someone with reasonable rates.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Apr 3, 2020)

Anju said:


> If you need a boiler engineer you can find a list of those local to you here.
> Gas Safe Register | The Official List of Gas Safe Registered Businesses -         Gas Safe Register has replaced CORGI registration.  Don't cut corners, only use a Gas Safe registered engineer.
> Lots of one person operations so it's easier to find someone with reasonable rates.


Thanks for all that. We have arranged for someone to come and fix the boiler. Ditto getting the PC fixed, in this case taking it to them, as PC communication more important than ever right now. Social distancing and hygiene being taken very seriously by all concerned. Printer and dishwasher can wait until it’s all over.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 3, 2020)

My son is a trainee white goods engineer. One of his calls today is to fix a wine cooler. I think he’s going to cancel it.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2020)

moomoo said:


> My son is a trainee white goods engineer. One of his calls today is to fix a wine cooler. I think he’s going to cancel it.



What's the odds he gets shit from the wine-cooler-owner for cancelling?


----------



## moomoo (Apr 3, 2020)

two sheds said:


> What's the odds he gets shit from the wine-cooler-owner for cancelling?



Pretty high I reckon.


----------



## Anju (Apr 3, 2020)

My Dad has decided to dye his hair. He went to his usual supermarket in a small Spanish town a few days ago. He does all the shopping and has been going there at least twice a week for many years so is friendly with all the staff. On joining the queue he was taken by a security guard to the front of the line then escorted out after paying. Came home telling my Mum about the usual amazing friendly service but wondering why he had been prioritised. My mum burst out laughing and told him it was because he's elderly. Couldn't stop laughing while she was telling me about it. He's never thought of himself as elderly so has decided to dye his currently grey / white hair. It's going to look ridiculous and no doubt he will completely ignore any instructions so could be an interesting result.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 3, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure this is consequences exactly, but maybe more relevant here than the general discussion thread.
> 
> Is anyone else finding it straining on friendships with people they know who aren't following the social distancing and essential trips out guidance? So many people are thinking their little numerous trips out are 'essential' and are actually mixing with loads of people not from their household. It's quite depressing and infuriating.


I think I am very fortunate - even some of my more "wild" friends here in the township, whom I might have expected to be messing around with the boundaries, seem to have taken the lockdown thing seriously and to heart, and are taking strict precautions. To the point that I sometimes feel as if _I_ am the one being most casual about it (for example, being happy not to stock up on expensive antibacterial (!) sprays and KILLS GERMS type products in favour of strong detergent/soap solutions and a bit of patience.


----------



## Anju (Apr 3, 2020)

moomoo said:


> My son is a trainee white goods engineer. One of his calls today is to fix a wine cooler. I think he’s going to cancel it.



I went to fix a washing machine yesterday. Not keen to do it but really need the money.

I warned in advance that I would need door unlocked and for them to step back and stay 2 meters away, plus nobody else in the room where I was working.  Having said that, mid pandemic wine cooler repair indicates the people are selfish idiots who should be steered well clear of.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> Not sure where would be the best place to ask this, not worthy of its own thread - but how long is post taking at the moment?  My parents and my MIL both sent me birthday cards that haven't turned up yet, but I am getting a daily delivery of payday loan adverts in the post.  Just wondered what sort of delays might be going on.



You're not wrong about the postal system going a bit haywire.  I sent 3 standard letters all 1st class on Thursday 26th March.  The first one arrived in Reading on 31st March. The second one has just arrived in Oxford today .  At this rate the third one will arrive in Banbury by next weekend.

Yet at the same time official looking letters seem to be getting through as normal.  I wonder if they are being prioritised over hand written, obviously personal stuff?


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 3, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure this is consequences exactly, but maybe more relevant here than the general discussion thread.
> 
> Is anyone else finding it straining on friendships with people they know who aren't following the social distancing and essential trips out guidance? So many people are thinking their little numerous trips out are 'essential' and are actually mixing with loads of people not from their household. It's quite depressing and infuriating.



Not really a strain because the relationship is already beyond that but I do marvel at my brother's twitter account. Bounces between tweeting the same picture of Cheltenham races and questioning how many are dead to claiming shutting the schools will be our 'evacuees moment' - by which he means we shouldn't have done it as its depriving his bright child of her piano lessons - and calling for the reopening of the garden centres as he loves gardening and people are apparently well known for social distancing in garden centres.

Selfish cretin springs to mind.

/dirtylaundarywashed


----------



## hippogriff (Apr 3, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> You're not wrong about the postal system going a bit haywire.  I sent 3 standard letters all 1st class on Thursday 26th March.  The first one arrived in Reading on 31st March. The second one has just arrived in Oxford today .  At this rate the third one will arrive in Banbury by next weekend.
> 
> Yet at the same time official looking letters seem to be getting through as normal.  I wonder if they are being prioritised over hand written, obviously personal stuff?




Depends on whether the letters are machine-readable or not. Hand written letters are more affected by staff shortages at MDEC in Plymouth and in the Mail Centres. The machines keep sorting ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 3, 2020)

hippogriff said:


> Depends on whether the letters are machine-readable or not. Hand written letters are more affected by staff shortages at MDEC in Plymouth and in the Mail Centres. The machines keep sorting ...



Or missing the postcode, or otherwise poorly addressed.

I once received a postcode from my mother holidaying in Spain, after about 3 weeks, addressed to:
Cupid Stunt [actually real name]
A cottage overlooking a river [actually a canal]
Near Taunton
England
- Fucks knows how it got to me.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 3, 2020)

Well in this case, all were addressed correctly and clearly written.  I mean, they all had drugs in them so I had assumed the rob dog posties had recognised what was inside but apparently not.  Just a slow service.


----------



## iona (Apr 3, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I'm a miserable bastard, so not speaking to people is fine with me


Same. Just wish all the people getting in touch because they have more spare time atm / need social interaction / care and want to know how I am, would leave me alone tbh. (I do realise I'm lucky to be so unaffected by either the virus or lockdown that this even seems like an issue)


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 3, 2020)

Am finding it a bit depressing with some friends on social media posting all manner of bollocks about how to fight the virus and where it came from.

"Your stomach acids will kill the virus", "the virus is spread by mobile phones" and so on. I mean, it takes a minute to check these things but no, the bullshit and misinformation is everywhere


----------



## prunus (Apr 3, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Am finding it a bit depressing with some friends on social media posting all manner of bollocks about how to fight the virus and where it came from.
> 
> "Your stomach acids will kill the virus", "the virus is spread by mobile phones" and so on. I mean, it takes a minute to check these things but no, the bullshit and misinformation is everywhere



To be fair to them your stomach acids _will_ kill the virus*; it's the application of the treatment that is problematical.

* This is the end point of the approximately pint of mucus per day produced by your respiratory tract and wafted glacier-like to your oesophagus to be swallowed - to trap and burn pathogens in your stomach acid.


----------



## elbows (Apr 3, 2020)

prunus said:


> To be fair to them your stomach acids _will_ kill the virus*; it's the application of the treatment that is problematical.
> 
> * This is the end point of the approximately pint of mucus per day produced by your respiratory tract and wafted glacier-like to your oesophagus to be swallowed - to trap and burn pathogens in your stomach acid.



Some broader, more generalised implications of this formed part of my thinking when deciding that actually no, my symptoms were not severe enough to really justify the risks of spending a large chunk of my life taking protein pump inhibitors!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 3, 2020)

So I'm door-bitching in the shop today. Four on the floor, one-on-one-out.

So many people are, like, 

-I only want one thing,  I'll be really quick.    (No. It's not about time it's about bodies)

-Can we come in together?  (Only if you wait for two people to come out. Being a couple doesn't make you a single human body.)

-Why can't I bring my child in? (You can, if you wait for two people to come out. A child is still a human being who might be carrying the virus.)

And despite my taping off the floor around the counter and putting tape marks elsewhere to indicate 1.5 metres (not even the full exclusion zone) no-one is keeping their distance.

I'm going out to ask folks in the queue if they're wanting something in particular, in case it's something we don't have, to save them from waiting in vain (no flour of any kind, very few pulses). Most people are glad to find out but some feel that I'm prying or spying. It's hard to be helpful when everyone is fed up and on edge.

My hips hurt. I'll be glad to get home.


----------



## LDC (Apr 3, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Yeah, only one friend, bit it's a 'what can we get away with?' type attitude.
> 
> There's some logic within it, in a 'X isn't materially different from Y, and that's allowed' way, and can see the logic of the point being made, but I'm uncomfortable with the attitude and being made to feel uncomfortable within the friendship by saying no to joining in.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it crosses a few different divisions I think, the introvert/extrovert one for sure is one. I've also seen a bit of middle class entitlement going on too though, the idea that they deserve to bend the rules a bit for their own 'important' errands or trips. On the other side there's a fair bit of lumpen prole stuff around my area where there's no sense of social solidarity or care for anyone outside their small social group, largely this seems to be among groups of young men who seem to be taking delight on racing their cars around the area even faster than usual.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 3, 2020)

And they're still asking for iodine. I'd love to see the text or tweet that started this fad. Apparently iodine will protect us from the virus.

But not the kelp tablets that are a natural source of iodine. Because the tweet said "iodine" .

I love how people will strictly adhere to the advice they choose to believe, while openly flouting advice from other sources...


----------



## moomoo (Apr 3, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> So I'm door-bitching in the shop today. Four on the floor, one-on-one-out.
> 
> So many people are, like,
> 
> ...



I actually lost my mind over the number of people in the shop today, including groups of lads, mothers will older teenagers, couples and families with young babies. And why can’t people follow arrows??? It’s. Not. Difficult.  I ended up in the grocery warehouse having a rant and a cry.  I just don’t feel that we’re being kept safe.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 3, 2020)

Got confirmed officially, stuck at work till May earliest 
Not the end of the world, the meter is running and UKPLC looks pretty gash at the minute


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 3, 2020)

moomoo said:


> I actually lost my mind over the number of people in the shop today, including groups of lads, mothers will older teenagers, couples and families with young babies. And why can’t people follow arrows??? It’s. Not. Difficult.  I ended up in the grocery warehouse having a rant and a cry.  I just don’t feel that we’re being kept safe.



I totally get you moomoo


And so many people are behaving and reacting as if I'm being weird and they're reluctantly indulging my whacky request.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 3, 2020)

moomoo said:


> I actually lost my mind over the number of people in the shop today, including groups of lads, mothers will older teenagers, couples and families with young babies. And why can’t people follow arrows??? It’s. Not. Difficult.  I ended up in the grocery warehouse having a rant and a cry.  I just don’t feel that we’re being kept safe.



Yeah, saw a fair bit of that yesterday when I had to go to the supermarket.  Still so many people treating it as a family outing.  Saw a young couple with their pram looking happy as larry the day after the news was full of how a young kid had just died of it in London.  Its hard to fathom the thought process sometimes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> And they're still asking for iodine. I'd love to see the text it tweet that started this fad. Apparently iodine will protect us from the virus.
> 
> But not the kelp tablets that are a natural source of iodine. Because the tweet said "iodine" .
> 
> I love how people will strictly adhere to the advice they choose to believe, while openly flouting advice from other sources...


Amazing that this sort of shit goes around when the thing we know definitely kills the virus is... soap. Just normal soap and water. Not artisan soap or soap made from pulverised moon dust and unicorn tears, any old soap.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2020)

A friend of mine in Belgium has almost certainly got it btw. She sounds relatively well though. They are apparently triaging people to check lung function and oxygen levels but not testing routinely there either.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 3, 2020)

moomoo said:


> I actually lost my mind over the number of people in the shop today, including groups of lads, mothers will older teenagers, couples and families with young babies. And why can’t people follow arrows??? It’s. Not. Difficult.  I ended up in the grocery warehouse having a rant and a cry.  I just don’t feel that we’re being kept safe.



IIRC you work for Tesco, is it a big or small store?

Only around here there's extra security at the big Tesco, I assume 'door-safe' staff re-deployed from pubs & clubs, but we even have staff outside the small outlets, limiting people going in, basically one out, one in.

Even the local Co-op is doing that too.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 3, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> IIRC you work for Tesco, is it a big or small store?
> 
> Only around here there's extra security at the big Tesco, I assume 'door-safe' staff re-deployed from pubs & clubs, but we even have staff outside the small outlets, limiting people going in, basically one out, one in.
> 
> Even the local Co-op is doing that too.



It’s a big store and we’ve also got extra security from the local pubs and clubs but they’re not stopping people coming in. Our store manager has even said we aren’t going to enforce the rule, just ‘advise’ people. It’s utterly ridiculous.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 3, 2020)

moomoo said:


> It’s a big store and we’ve also got extra security from the local pubs and clubs but they’re not stopping people coming in. Our store manager has even said we aren’t going to enforce the rule, just ‘advise’ people. It’s utterly ridiculous.



That's nuts, WTF is the extra security for, if not to enforce the rules? 

It's working well here, sounds like your store manager is a complete twat TBH.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 3, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's nuts, WTF is the extra security for, if not to enforce the rules?
> 
> It's working well here, sounds like your store manager is a complete twat TBH.


Yeah, all the supermarkets round here are doing the wait-outside rule plus having tape on the floors inside and nobody seems to mind.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, the little Tesco in Bewdley is being v strict - markers and staff outside, markers all the way round, and staff happy to be vocal in ensuring folk follow the arrows.


----------



## LDC (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah Tesco round here is very strict, hired extra security, markings on the floor, one person shopping only, clean your hands and the trolley before you enter and when you leave. Really good.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2020)

That's stupid moomoo - controlling the flow of people is common round here and it works well, so your store isn't behaving well.  Worth tipping off the local press - I'm sure they'd love to run a story on that (if you could tip them off anonymously).


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 3, 2020)

Still not got hold of UC. Tried at bang on 8 every morning this week and loads throughout day, it's either engaged straight away or engaged tone after I've picked a few options. Left a journal entry on wednesday saying I couldn't get through, I don't mind holding but I can't even get to hold, got a reply today which just said they were really busy but didn't say they'd call me at some point or offer any other solution. 

Feel bad for the people working on UC obviously but I'm also really fucking worried for me and mine and would be quite nice to know I've at least got a claim logged


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 3, 2020)

third week of working from home has come to an end, haven't spoken face to face to anyone (other than members of the household) in a fortnight now. I am jealously guarding my daily walk, people around here are pretty good at social distancing, it's the accepted convention that if you encounter someone then one of you crosses the road.
I've seen the bus every night for the past 4 or 5 days and it has been empty everytime.
Things are bit tense in the Q household at the moment now that medics have started dying, With one daughter and son's g/f being nurses it's not doing a great deal for Mrs Q's peace of mind. I keep telling her that they're both in their 20's and in excellent health but she just accuses me of not helping.
Neighbours were clapping away last night and though she's normally a very mild mannered girl, son's g/f pointed out that the only reason she and my son will be able to buy a house is because he doesn't work in the NHS and earns more money than she does.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 3, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> third week of working from home has come to an end, haven't spoken face to face to anyone (other than members of the household) in a fortnight now. I am jealously guarding my daily walk, people around here are pretty good at social distancing, it's the accepted convention that if you encounter someone then one of you crosses the road.
> I've seen the bus every night for the past 4 or 5 days and it has been empty everytime.
> Things are bit tense in the Q household at the moment now that medics have started dying, With one daughter and son's g/f being nurses it's not doing a great deal for Mrs Q's peace of mind. I keep telling her that they're both in their 20's and in excellent health but she just accuses me of not helping.
> Neighbours were clapping away last night and though she's normally a very mild mannered girl, son's g/f pointed out that the only reason she and my son will be able to buy a house is because he doesn't work in the NHS and earns more money than she does.



The bit where you try to comfort your Missus with logic and facts and she says it ain’t helping: if she’s anything like me, it’s like this : it really annoys me when I’m trying to express and process my fear/sadness etc with someone who I consider to be as close as close as can be and they do the mitigations. I’m perfectly aware of the argument and rationale to the contrary, thanks, but I’m really struggling with this other stuff, this limbic brain stuff, this gut stuff, the stuff that floods up into my heart and grips it like a fist. What I really need, please, is someone who is in here with me, in the pit, someone who can understand how I feel and say so. I really want an ally, a companion. I want to hear stuff like “I get it, I’m worried too, we can do this, I got your back, you’re not alone. It’s shit, innit, you go ahead and cry if it helps, I’ll hold you while you do and offer you a cuppa afterwards.” I don’t want you to tell me about your fears, well not just at this moment but I’ll hear and hear hold them for you, if you want want me to do that, when it’s your turn.

Feeling my emotions is part of processing them. Mitigating them feels like pushing them away. If I have to deal with them on my own then I feel like you’re not shoulder to  shoulder with me. I can do that, but if we’re a couple, then we shouldn’t have to do shit like this alone.

If you keep giving me rational reasons to counter my feelings, thst feels like you’re minimising my feelings and telling me they’re misplaced or wrongheaded. I get why you’re doing it, you’re trying to help, to deflect my anxiety or give me an alternative way of thinking. Maybe that’s what you need when you’re dealing with this kind of stuff, but I need something different.





Sorry, I seem to have gone off on one there...






SheilaNaGig said:


> And so many people are behaving and reacting as if I'm being weird and they're reluctantly indulging my whacky request.




Further to which...

So at 5 minutes to closing time I was micromanaging the queue, and the door, shutting off the queue and trying to deal with the frustration of those who weren't going to be able to shop while also letting people in etc.

Two men wanted to come in together. I explained that two people, even if they are friends, is still two separate people and we’re  only letting 4 in at a time . So one came in and the other stayed outside. The one inside didn't know what to buy so the one outside was shouting through the door. Then he started shouting directly at me, telling me what he wanted to buy (why didn't he come in while his friend stayed outside  )

So I opened the door a crack, to stop him shouting. So he put his mouth to the gap and kept on shouting, with his face about 6inches from mine. So I shut the door. So then his mate told me I was disrespectful, this is a shop, I'm supposed to be serving people, I'm out of order. I tried to explain “it’s nearly closing time, it’s been a long day, our policy is..., your friend in shouting very close to my face, it’s making me feel anxious... “ Yeah, so they both fucked off, withdrew their custom. If I get this virus I’ll know who gave it to me.




ETA

MickiQ
The clapping thing...

I heard it and didn’t join in last night. It felt a bit hollow when we can’t even given them proper protection.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 3, 2020)

SheilaNaGig, We haven't seen our middle daughter in person for a month now and Mrs Q is worried we might lose her without seeing her again. She knows like me that this is very unlikely of course but you are absolutely right she doesn't feel like that. She's a mother and she is worried about her child. Son's G/F lives with us and she is putting in 12 hour shifts at the moment covering absences and the jobs that the nurses who are  looking after the COV patients aren't doing. 
I know nothing that I can say can make any difference but still feel that I have to say something, I suppose there are a lot of people like me who are watching from the sidelines whilst their loved ones are risking their life.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 3, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> SheilaNaGig, We haven't seen our middle daughter in person for a month now and Mrs Q is worried we might lose her without seeing her again. She knows like me that this is very unlikely of course but you are absolutely right she doesn't feel like that. She's a mother and she is worried about her child. Son's G/F lives with us and she is putting in 12 hour shifts at the moment covering absences and the jobs that the nurses who are  looking after the COV patients aren't doing.
> I know nothing that I can say can make any difference but still feel that I have to say something, I suppose there are a lot of people like me who are watching from the sidelines whilst their loved ones are risking their life.




Yes. This is very hard stuff. People keep comparing it to war and I suppose it is, at least in the sense that our loved ones are at the battle front, far away and in danger.

My sister just phoned me. Her son in NYC. He’s safe for the time being a time being at least, but she’s finding it incredibly hard not to be able to have him under her wing.


----------



## ash (Apr 4, 2020)

elbows said:


> Some broader, more generalised implications of this formed part of my thinking when deciding that actually no, my symptoms were not severe enough to really justify the risks of spending a large chunk of my life taking protein pump inhibitors!


Interesting - I noted ages ago that there is a risk factor of pneumonia with older people on PPI’s is mentioned on the PIL and became concerned when I found that the deaths for the virus are usually secondary pneumonia!!  I’ve had the same concerns as you and stopped taking them last week but the symptoms came back so I went back on them. I’m really in a quandary what to do but starting to feel like I should come off them for now anyway.
I also don’t want to develop ulcers in this current health crisis ?!?!


----------



## elbows (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm afraid I dont give that sort of medical advice, I was only speaking for myself and my situation with PPI's had nothing to do with ulcers or this pandemic, it was a decision I made years ago after only being on them for 1 month before I stopped.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 4, 2020)

My sisters being forced to go out to work and to meetings! (she works in construction) and she might get laid off in a few weeks anyway


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 4, 2020)

And not really a personal consequence but I lived in Moldova 10 years ago and had to have two operations in one of their state hospitals. COVID-19 is really hitting them hard and one doctor has died. its quite upsetting knowing that the doctors and nurses who treated me on the ward and looked after me for a week might die


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 4, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Got confirmed officially, stuck at work till May earliest
> Not the end of the world, the meter is running and UKPLC looks pretty gash at the minute


How are you doing with your meds?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 4, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> How are you doing with your meds?



tapering stage one not bad apart from shit dreams every morning just before my alarm


----------



## Anju (Apr 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Two men wanted to come in together. I explained that two people, even if they are friends, is still two separate people and we’re only letting 4 in at a time . So one came in and the other stayed outside. The one inside didn't know what to buy so the one outside was shouting through the door. Then he started shouting directly at me, telling me what he wanted to buy (why didn't he come in while his friend stayed outside  )
> 
> So I opened the door a crack, to stop him shouting. So he put his mouth to the gap and kept on shouting, with his face about 6inches from mine. So I shut the door. So then his mate told me I was disrespectful, this is a shop, I'm supposed to be serving people, I'm out of order. I tried to explain “it’s nearly closing time, it’s been a long day, our policy is..., your friend in shouting very close to my face, it’s making me feel anxious... “ Yeah, so they both fucked off, withdrew their custom. If I get this virus I’ll know who gave it to me.



So sorry to hear this. The level of selfishness is unbelievable. I went to our local big Tesco yesterday and it was all good for a while. People keeping their distance and not reaching over or around others to get stuff. Unfortunately a group of young guys came in who had obviously been played football. All hyped up and leaning on each other getting really close to people and one shouting "quarantine" at people. Really frustrating as I didn't feel able to intervene when they were approached by the security guard and were verbally abusive to him and had to make do with standing and staring at them. 

They should give you tasers.


----------



## prunus (Apr 4, 2020)

My mum (76, severe angina, has difficulty climbing stairs or walking up hills) has come down with a fever, cough and aches this morning. She and my dad have been isolating hard for 3 weeks or more. Not actually a pandemic consequence necessarily yet, but she and we are naturally anxious .

(edit: got my own mum’s age wrong  she’s 5 years older than I thought. Maybe I am too...?)


----------



## Mation (Apr 4, 2020)

Two people at work have died, thus far. I don't know them and haven't had contact with them (I don't think!), but it's upsetting for all the reasons. 

14-days' self-isolation begins today. Housemate has symptoms.


----------



## Mation (Apr 4, 2020)

[one of those quadruple posts that turns into a double-post on refreshing the page]


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 4, 2020)

scifisam said:


> All my upcoming hospital appointments have cancelled. This isn't surprising, but I was slightly amused by the urgency in the text - all caps, PLEASE DO NOT ATTEND YOUR NEXT DERMATOLOGY APPOINTMENT! As if I had been begging them to let me go.
> 
> My TV installation has also, even more understandably, been put way back. The email was still the standard one saying "It won't be too long before you will change the way you watch TV forever. " Then giving an installation date for June.
> 
> (That one is very slightly irksome because I actually already have a dish, box and cables already, so the entire set-up will be putting in a new viewing card, which I can do myself, but I don't expect them to take things like that into consideration really).



I had to go for a blood draw.  They set it up in a vacant office with only a couple of nurses wearing full gear and n95 masks.   Next week I have an appointment to see the doctor--by computer.   Its a pointless operation.  He'll just rubber-stamp my meds and charge me $180.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 4, 2020)

bimble said:


> Update! They now say they just didn’t know the rules about self isolating and will be abiding by them now. If that’s true it means the idea of sending a paper letter to everyone isn’t such a bad idea. Ignorance is a crap excuse but still.



You have to wonder what kind of bubble some folks live in to have missed this.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 4, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Mentioned in an email to my mother that I was getting good at making flatbread. She said "can't believe you are reduced to living on flatbread! Do you need a sub?" No, I have money, I just like eating flatbread and hummus and pickles.



I'm beginning to think that being quarantined is a bit like being pregnant.  You crave all kinds of odd things.  First week I craved pudding.  This week its crackers and peanut butter.  Generally, it whatever you don't happen to have on hand.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 4, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm beginning to think that being quarantined is a bit like being pregnant.  You crave all kinds of odd things.  First week I craved pudding.  This week its crackers and peanut butter.  Generally, it whatever you don't happen to have on hand.


I got some good practice in by doing Veganuary but I reckon I am going to want red meat soon.


----------



## Epona (Apr 4, 2020)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm beginning to think that being quarantined is a bit like being pregnant.  You crave all kinds of odd things.  First week I craved pudding.  This week its crackers and peanut butter.  Generally, it whatever you don't happen to have on hand.



I don't normally eat much sweet stuff but I found myself making a fruit crumble last week and I fancy another one now


----------



## hash tag (Apr 4, 2020)

A friend has just told me it is her wedding anniversary today. This has reminded me it was mine a few days ago  😍


----------



## Mation (Apr 4, 2020)

Mation said:


> Two people at work have died, thus far. I don't know them and haven't had contact with them (I don't think!), but it's upsetting for all the reasons.


Turns out I knew them both to smile and say hello to, if not their names, until today.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 5, 2020)

Not massive in the grand scheme of things (and of zero financial consequence) obviously - but the volunteering I was doing prior to this was perhaps my main source of fulfilment (did some patient engagement/advocacy stuff with my Trust)

Feel pretty lost (and useless) without it to be honest.


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 5, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Yes, it's the proper govt thing. Might apply for a mortgage holiday too but not sure yet. Not being able to keep working is worrying me though. I'm easily bored and sitting around doing nothing is not something I cope with well.




Volunteer!


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 5, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Not massive in the grand scheme of things (and of zero financial consequence) obviously - but the volunteering I was doing prior to this was perhaps my main source of fulfilment (did some patient engagement/advocacy stuff with my Trust)
> 
> Feel pretty lost (and useless) without it to be honest.





blameless77 said:


> Volunteer!



Sensitivity fella


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 5, 2020)

On the plus (sort of) side, one of the cafes I go to has asked if I can help with the phone checks on people.


----------



## Epona (Apr 5, 2020)

A lot of the volunteering around here has switched from fairly casual event stewarding to heavy physical labour (loading food and supplies) for 10 hour shifts, which I can't realistically do - so I understand


----------



## LDC (Apr 5, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Not massive in the grand scheme of things (and of zero financial consequence) obviously - but the volunteering I was doing prior to this was perhaps my main source of fulfilment (did some patient engagement/advocacy stuff with my Trust)
> 
> Feel pretty lost (and useless) without it to be honest.



Sorry to hear that. IME it's often the smaller things that you're not expecting to matter that can feel like the big deal in these situations sometimes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 5, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I was thinking of buying a scooter for this same exact reason - not that I need to travel right now anyway but fuck the tube if I do. I don't mind looking like a bellend because I do if I'm walking too.


So I did order a folding kick scooter in the end, which was predicted to arrive in May, and I thought that was fine tbh because lockdowns will probably be over by then and there will be more point in moving about. In fact it arrived today  Seems sturdy enough as long as I don't jump up and down on it. I will have to take it out early when there's literally nobody about (extreme social distancing) to practice though as I can see myself falling off on shitty pavements.

ETA: at the moment the only real effect will be that I have a further reach when going on exercise, so can avoid some of the shitty too-crowded streets and go to some more interesting places. Not really good for carrying any amount of shopping I suspect but I don't need to go far for that anyway, I can just walk.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 5, 2020)

Is that an electric scooter or a trick scooter?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Not massive in the grand scheme of things (and of zero financial consequence) obviously - but the volunteering I was doing prior to this was perhaps my main source of fulfilment (did some patient engagement/advocacy stuff with my Trust)
> 
> Feel pretty lost (and useless) without it to be honest.



I was going to sign up for the NHS volunteering - only phoning people because I'm not going anywhere - but they're not accepting anyone for a couple of weeks. Possibility after that though.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I was going to sign up for the NHS volunteering - only phoning people because I'm not going anywhere - but they're not accepting anyone for a couple of weeks. Possibility after that though.



Cheers mate


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Cheers mate







__





						NHS England » ‘Your NHS Needs You’ – NHS call for volunteer army
					

Health and high quality care for all, now and for future generations




					www.england.nhs.uk
				




suspended while they process the volunteers they've got:



> Recruitment to this scheme was temporarily paused on 29 March 2020 to process the initial 750,000 applications. Further information will follow.








						GoodSAM
					

GoodSAM




					www.goodsamapp.org
				




Eta you need a jpeg file of your driving licence as I recall - I'd just about done that when they suspended it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 5, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Is that an electric scooter or a trick scooter?


I think the only trick I'll be doing is "falling on my arse and being laughed at by small children".


----------



## sideboob (Apr 5, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So I did order a folding kick scooter in the end, which was predicted to arrive in May, and I thought that was fine tbh because lockdowns will probably be over by then and there will be more point in moving about. In fact it arrived today  Seems sturdy enough as long as I don't jump up and down on it. I will have to take it out early when there's literally nobody about (extreme social distancing) to practice though as I can see myself falling off on shitty pavements.
> 
> ETA: at the moment the only real effect will be that I have a further reach when going on exercise, so can avoid some of the shitty too-crowded streets and go to some more interesting places. Not really good for carrying any amount of shopping I suspect but I don't need to go far for that anyway, I can just walk.



I used to carry my JD Razor 1/2km uphill to work, then ride it home at 3am, 15 years ago!.


FridgeMagnet said:


> So I did order a folding kick scooter in the end, which was predicted to arrive in May, and I thought that was fine tbh because lockdowns will probably be over by then and there will be more point in moving about. In fact it arrived today  Seems sturdy enough as long as I don't jump up and down on it. I will have to take it out early when there's literally nobody about (extreme social distancing) to practice though as I can see myself falling off on shitty pavements.
> 
> ETA: at the moment the only real effect will be that I have a further reach when going on exercise, so can avoid some of the shitty too-crowded streets and go to some more interesting places. Not really good for carrying any amount of shopping I suspect but I don't need to go far for that anyway, I can just walk.


Liked for bringing back good memories of carrying my JD Razor 1/2km uphill to work, and riding home at 3am on empty streets.  Looking like a bellend


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta


----------



## scifisam (Apr 5, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So I did order a folding kick scooter in the end, which was predicted to arrive in May, and I thought that was fine tbh because lockdowns will probably be over by then and there will be more point in moving about. In fact it arrived today  Seems sturdy enough as long as I don't jump up and down on it. I will have to take it out early when there's literally nobody about (extreme social distancing) to practice though as I can see myself falling off on shitty pavements.
> 
> ETA: at the moment the only real effect will be that I have a further reach when going on exercise, so can avoid some of the shitty too-crowded streets and go to some more interesting places. Not really good for carrying any amount of shopping I suspect but I don't need to go far for that anyway, I can just walk.



My daughter has one, uses (used to use) it to scoot to and from the tube, etc. You can't carry things on the handles really, unless they're very light, but because you're out for less time you can carry a bit more in your backpack.

Now's a good time to practice on cycle paths. You're allowed on them on a scooter anyway but now is a good time to get used to it.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2020)

Had a leak on the stop tap.
Panicked.
Watched a youtube video.
Fixed it.
Plumbing badge achieved.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 5, 2020)

Sunday has been a day of Whatsapp calls with mine and Mrs Q's parents, Mrs Q parents have Mrs Q's younger sister now living with them and she is the only one who leaves the house, my own parents are completely isolated. My nephews and nieces have a key to my parents garage and leave shopping in there, where my parents leave it for a few hours before they go and collect it, they even have a cool-box for cold stuff. 
Also called Eldest as well, who complains that as her condition advances she is running out of clothes that fit her, she has saved some maternity clothes from her first child but these tend to be the posher dresses for going out rather than lounging around the house. She was in a video call with us whilst wearing a bright pink fluffy onesie. Eldest has always been very fashion conscious and the sight of her looking like a psychedelic Easter Bunny reduced her mother to tears of laughter which she hasn't done for a while. A postive note to start the week at least.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 5, 2020)

I had absolutely not thought of people not having maternity clothes! At least it's her second baby. If you're having your first, you must just be walking around semi-naked right now. 

Unlike the rest of, obvs.   We are absolutely not eschewing clothes. Not at all. But we won't have as many people checking in on us via video and expecting clothing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 5, 2020)

scifisam said:


> My daughter has one, uses (used to use) it to scoot to and from the tube, etc. You can't carry things on the handles really, unless they're very light, but because you're out for less time you can carry a bit more in your backpack.
> 
> Now's a good time to practice on cycle paths. You're allowed on them on a scooter anyway but now is a good time to get used to it.


Just tried going down to the shops on it and I was clenching the handlebars and half falling off like an absolute pranny. Had to stop once anyone could see me. Guess I'll get over it. At least I can easily fold it up and carry it over my shoulder and pretend that completely wasn't me failing a physical task that five year olds can do.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Guess I'll get over it.



"get" over it?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> "get" over it?


fall over it


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

somersault over it


having said that I was thinking of getting an electric trike which would have been very nice but I can't go anywhere on it


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Epona said:


> If you had a bag of wine gums put aside for the lockdown and found out that your husband had eaten them (as well as his own sweets) leaving you without anything, would that be grounds for divorce?
> 
> I am so fucked off right now I can barely talk.
> 
> EDIT: I mean seriously, what sort of selfish shitbag eats his wife's lockdown wine gums, what the everloving fuck... they aren't even fucking vegetarian ffs



I’ve just ate quarter of a bag of Haribo’s and it’s playing havoc with my guts🤢


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 5, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Had a leak on the stop tap.
> Panicked.
> Watched a youtube video.
> Fixed it.
> Plumbing badge achieved.



youtube vids can be amazing for small plumbing jobs! 
festivaldeb definitely has her badge from the University of Youtube 
This was admittedly achieved a good while pre-virus, but she's done three or four small plumbing jobs (tap repairs etc.)


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> youtube vids can be amazing for small plumbing jobs!
> festivaldeb definitely has her badge from the University of Youtube
> This was admittedly achieved a good while pre-virus, but she's done three or four small plumbing jobs (tap repairs etc.)



there are no _small_ plumbing jobs


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 5, 2020)

Today's personal consequences thing is a really positive one : cycling for 40 minutres -- mandated exercise  -- on ultra-quiet roads was superb  !
And even in Swansea city centre the roads *really were* virtually empty, everywhere


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> there are no _small_ plumbing jobs



You and I would say that, but some people (including here indoors  ) would disagree   .
deb wouldn't recommend attempting to plumb in a while new bathroom though , even with youtube!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

water comes into a house at pressure. I'm impressed at anyone who does anything with water that comes in at pressure.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> water comes into a house at pressure. I'm impressed at anyone who does anything with water that comes in at pressure.



Sure, but we got hold of a gadget to turn off the water mains under the manhole just outside the house -- helped a lot.
Great gadget that was, it even turns it back on again


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> it even turns it back on again



indeed: that's the point I'm impressed with debs though


----------



## Annonymouse1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Shouldn’t locksmiths be prioritised there key workers


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 5, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Amazing that this sort of shit goes around when the thing we know definitely kills the virus is... soap. Just normal soap and water. Not artisan soap or soap made from pulverised moon dust and unicorn tears, any old soap.



How cool would it be to have soap made from pulverised moon dust tho?

Cosmic coronavirus killer


----------



## Anju (Apr 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> water comes into a house at pressure. I'm impressed at anyone who does anything with water that comes in at pressure.



A lot of taps and toilets have their own valves, normally the type with a slot that you use a screwdriver to turn. If they're working properly it's risk free whatever you do after the valve.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2020)

Anju said:


> A lot of taps and toilets have their own valves, normally the type with a slot that you use a screwdriver to turn. If they're working properly it's risk free whatever you do after the valve.



You are no doubt correct. My views are perhaps somewhat distorted by my house a few years ago having been flooded out by a pipe in my attic being frozen in winter causing the volume of a small swimming pool flooding everything below it.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

I really want to buy a bucket today. Just a plastic bucket. Is that an essential item?


----------



## kebabking (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> I really want to buy a bucket today. Just a plastic bucket. Is that an essential item?



Doesn't matter. All that matters is hat you go to a shop that's open - if the shop is allowed, under the legislation, to remain open, then you are allowed/entitled to buy anything sold within that shop.

I _personally _wouldn't go out into town just to buy a bucket. I would however happily buy a bucket while buying other - perhaps more obviously necessary - things. So, for example, a shop that sells buckets is also likely to sell something like bleach.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

The little independent hardware shop is open and has a clever system -I saw the other day: Nobody goes inside the narrow isles instead you queue 2m apart and then at the door you ask for what you need and the man pases it out to you under the transparent plastic shield thing he’s installed over the top half of the door. 
Which I think is pretty impressive.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 6, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Doesn't matter. All that matters is hat you go to a shop that's open - if the shop is allowed, under the legislation, to remain open, then you are allowed/entitled to buy anything sold within that shop.
> 
> I _personally _wouldn't go out into town just to buy a bucket. I would however happily buy a bucket while buying other - perhaps more obviously necessary - things. So, for example, a shop that sells buckets is also likely to sell something like bleach.



Open shops can sell whatever, but you're only allowed to leave your home with a reasonable excuse e.g.  "to  obtain  basic  necessities,  including  food  and  medical  supplies, and supplies  for  the  essential  upkeep,  maintenance  and functioning  of  the  household". I'd say a bucket could fall into the latter category, depending on why you're buying it.

I need to post an important letter today but realise that is not explicitly permitted, but could constitute a reasonable excuse.

What's the bucket for bimble?


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

It is for the essential upkeep maintenance and functioning of my household! 
(Cleaning)


----------



## scifisam (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> I really want to buy a bucket today. Just a plastic bucket. Is that an essential item?



I don't think people usually want to buy a bucket if they don't need a bucket. 

You could also ask on your local covid support group if anyone has one, but that might involve more interaction than just going on your daily exercise and seeing if one of those local random things shops has buckets. Odds are you'll need to buy something else too anyway in the next few days, so you can pick up veg and stuff at the same time.

This is a very strange world, innit?


----------



## iona (Apr 6, 2020)

I need a lightbulb. Kitchen light died almost a week ago and it doesn't take the same bulb as any other light in the flat.

Normally I'd go to Robert Dyas round the corner, then walk out in disgust if they wanted as much as the price currently on their website, then try the little hardware shop nearby, then the little hardware shop near work (across town) if they didn't have one. Don't really want to be traipsing round in search of a shop that's both open and has the right lightbulb atm though so I ordered one online. That took fucking ages to find somewhere not wanting £5+ to post a 2 quid lightbulb some time in the next week. Finally bought one, with an offer on next day delivery, and now the courier seems to've lost the parcel (but managed to deliver the other, non-essential thing I ordered by half eight the next morning)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2020)

bimble said:


> The little independent hardware shop is open and has a clever system -I saw the other day: Nobody goes inside the narrow isles instead you queue 2m apart and then at the door you ask for what you need and the man pases it out to you under the transparent plastic shield thing he’s installed over the top half of the door.
> Which I think is pretty impressive.


I got a collapsible bucket from B&M a while before this nonsense. Has served me very well and stores away neatly. Was about a fiver I think.


----------



## iona (Apr 6, 2020)

I just use a big saucepan when I need a bucket tbh but this does sometimes mean rinsing soil out of a pot so I can make soup or whatever [/helpful]


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 6, 2020)

Wife got given a mask by her hospital 2 weeks ago, managed to lose it today and they don’t have any other ones to hand out.

So this is going to be a nerve wracking wait till the eBay one turns up.

Pretty sure shouldn’t be using a mask for two weeks anyway even if it’s better than the crap paper masks.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A friend has just told me it is her wedding anniversary today. This has reminded me it was mine a few days ago  😍


I have just seen today's date in a newspaper article.... And realise its Mrs T's birthday. tomorrow.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I have just seen today's date in a newspaper article.... And realise its Mrs T's birthday. tomorrow.


Ok you have a little while. Can you make a card? Glue and glitter? Breakfast in bed if she likes that. Clean the kitchen before you go to bed. good luck.


----------



## xes (Apr 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I have just seen today's date in a newspaper article.... And realise its Mrs T's birthday. tomorrow.


Was it yesterdays paper? 

Anyway, you've got the perfect excuse for not getting anything. Non essential items, saving the human race and all that malarkey.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 8, 2020)

NEXT


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 8, 2020)

I am keenly following your adventures, I suppose being stranded in Dublin is probably better than being stranded in Abu Dhabi.
Also I have learnt that there is an airport in Newquay, I did not know that. Visiting the website there will one flight out of there today which is the Aer Lingus 1pm to Dublin.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 8, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> NEXT




I can beat that. Was meant to go to Copenhagen this weekend, coming home yesterday. Obviously this was cancelled and even RyanAir gave me my money back.

Last night I got an alert on my phone to tell me my return flight had landed at 18.25.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 8, 2020)

I have the joy of needing to collect a stool sample from Dad and deliver it to a hospital. They won't release his prescription until they have it.  I can't not go for him. I assume the chances of getting infected at a busy London hospital are fairly high. And I'm then meant to deliver his meds to him, which surely is an opportunity for tranmission

Bollocks


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2020)

My youngest child, who has narrow feet difficult to buy shoes for that fit properly even under normal circumstances, has comprehensively grown out of all his shoes in the middle of lockdown.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 8, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> I have the joy of needing to collect a stool sample from Dad and deliver it to a hospital. They won't release his prescription until they have it.  I can't not go for him. I assume the chances of getting infected at a busy London hospital are fairly high. And I'm then meant to deliver his meds to him, which surely is an opportunity for tranmission
> 
> Bollocks



So apparently no prescription until results of stool test, but having had the runs all week, he now can't go at all


----------



## Numbers (Apr 8, 2020)

Darn, had forgotten we'd bought tickets for Toots & The Maytals UK farewell tour on May 16th - tickets arrived y/day.
Prob' never get to see them again.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 8, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Wife got given a mask by her hospital 2 weeks ago, managed to lose it today and they don’t have any other ones to hand out.
> 
> So this is going to be a nerve wracking wait till the eBay one turns up.
> 
> Pretty sure shouldn’t be using a mask for two weeks anyway even if it’s better than the crap paper masks.



Don't know if this is any use, but anyway:

How to make a non-medical coronavirus face mask – no sewing required


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2020)

"If you'd ever been through a blocked toilet, you'd know why I was behaving like a lunatic this morning".

- My mum.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

OMG OMG OMG Just had the BEST news!!!

The catering agency Nate was working for has done the right thing and furloughed him!!!  He's also been furloughed by his part-time permanent nightclub bar job.  Things are still going to be a bit tight (I still don't have work), but it means we aren't wondering whether starvation will get us before The Rona.

I intend to treat the rest of this week like the staycation with slight apocalyptic overtones that it deserves to be, rather than "omg we're doomed, and we might get ill and die too"


----------



## Anju (Apr 8, 2020)

Mixed emotions for me today as our daughter is using some of the money she saved to go traveling this summer to pay for our shopping as we can't cover bills, rent and food at the moment. 

We've got 2 daughters, one turning 19 on Friday, which is a bit shit as she can't go out to see friends and presents this year will be limited to say the least. Other daughter is 22 next month and this should be an exciting time for her, heading off to South Korea and Japan then home to find a job. At the moment we have no idea how this will affect their early adult lives. Mentions of how will we pay for all this seem to be popping up more frequently on the news.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 8, 2020)

Anju said:


> Mixed emotions for me today as our daughter is using some of the money she saved to go traveling this summer to pay for our shopping as we can't cover bills, rent and food at the moment.
> 
> We've got 2 daughters, one turning 19 on Friday, which is a bit shit as she can't go out to see friends and presents this year will be limited to say the least. Other daughter is 22 next month and this should be an exciting time for her, heading off to South Korea and Japan then home to find a job. At the moment we have no idea how this will affect their early adult lives. Mentions of how will we pay for all this seem to be popping up more frequently on the news.



I think fear for the future is very justified.  There is a very real chance the repercussions will be felt for years if not decades.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure this is consequences exactly, but maybe more relevant here than the general discussion thread.
> 
> Is anyone else finding it straining on friendships with people they know who aren't following the social distancing and essential trips out guidance? So many people are thinking their little numerous trips out are 'essential' and are actually mixing with loads of people not from their household. It's quite depressing and infuriating.


I'm having similar but with people who have now decided Boris isn't that bad and is doing a good job and OMG he got ill while working _for the country! _

None of them are close friends but some are people I do have to interact with through the small one's school 

However on the other hand a couple of people who I assumed were supporters of the government have turned out to be Tory haters so that has cheered me!


----------



## ash (Apr 8, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Darn, had forgotten we'd bought tickets for Toots & The Maytals UK farewell tour on May 16th - tickets arrived y/day.
> Prob' never get to see them again.


 Us too  was really looking forward to it


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 8, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Don't know if this is any use, but anyway:
> 
> How to make a non-medical coronavirus face mask – no sewing required



Thanks, I had a go before going to hospital


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 8, 2020)

Epona said:


> OMG OMG OMG Just had the BEST news!!!
> 
> The catering agency Nate was working for has done the right thing and furloughed him!!!  He's also been furloughed by his part-time permanent nightclub bar job.  Things are still going to be a bit tight (I still don't have work), but it means we aren't wondering whether starvation will get us before The Rona.
> 
> I intend to treat the rest of this week like the staycation with slight apocalyptic overtones that it deserves to be, rather than "omg we're doomed, and we might get ill and die too"


How does that work then? Do they each give 80% of what he earned working at each one, I presume that the total sum is still going to fall well short of £2500 per month.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> How does that work then? Do they each give 80% of what he earned working at each one, I presume that the total sum is still going to fall well short of £2500 per month.



HAHAHAHAHAHA £2,500 a month would be a fucking pipedream even in normal circumstances, we'll still be on basic rations.  Just that we'll HAVE basic rations 

And yes, each employer will pay 80% of his average earnings working for them - he works part time for each.  So total of about £300 a week (both, not each).

I am confused as to how you thought it would work


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Thanks, I had a go before going to hospital View attachment 205521



Bloody hell are you going to stop by the bank to rob it on the way?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2020)

I normally love spending all my time in bed   but  now  i'm self isolating in my bedroom i'm feeling a tiny bit antsy.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 8, 2020)

weepiper said:


> My youngest child, who has narrow feet difficult to buy shoes for that fit properly even under normal circumstances, has comprehensively grown out of all his shoes in the middle of lockdown.



shouldn't be going out anyway.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 8, 2020)

Epona said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA £2,500 a month would be a fucking pipedream even in normal circumstances, we'll still be on basic rations.  Just that we'll HAVE basic rations
> 
> And yes, each employer will pay 80% of his average earnings working for them - he works part time for each.  So total of about £300 a week (both, not each).
> 
> I am confused as to how you thought it would work


I was curious, there aren't many  details as to how the scheme works. My son has been furloughed on 80% of his pay but he worked full-time for a single employer, I didn't know that if you worked part-time for 2 seperate ones that both of them could furlough you. It's good that they can do that, I would not have been surprised if the rules only allowed one to do it and the other had to give you the boot.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I was curious, there aren't many  details as to how the scheme works. My son has been furloughed on 80% of his pay but he worked full-time for a single employer, I didn't know that if you worked part-time for 2 seperate ones that both of them could furlough you. It's good that they can do that, I would not have been surprised if the rules only allowed one to do it and the other had to give you the boot.



Why should people who are already disadvantaged by the gig economy be made even worse off by only being able to be furloughed by one of their employers, with their income say 80% of 12 hours work a week, when they normally would work 50 hours a week on minimum wage split between multiple employers/agencies?  Lots of people are signed up to different zero hours employers and do a mix of work for a number of employers, that makes up usually a low income.

It's worked out on average weekly pay, so if a person usually receives £300 pay from 1 employer and £100 pay from a second employer, they would receive 80% from each.  Why should they lose an entire part of their pay, when people who work for 1 employer are allowed to get 80% of their full weekly pay?  It's already a paycheck to paycheck nightmare for people who work like this.

We didn't think he'd get anything as it was 0 hours contract, so this is a real boon.

EDIT: OMG "Had to give you the boot" - think about the enormity of that for a moment, thankfully no you are wrong. 

EDIT AGAIN: If the government wants to start ruling on people who work this way they would ban zero hours contracts and make sure everyone has proper employment rights and a living wage.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 8, 2020)

Especially when there are large companies and football who are taking advantage of this/abusing the system/taking the piss


----------



## Numbers (Apr 8, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure this is consequences exactly, but maybe more relevant here than the general discussion thread.
> 
> Is anyone else finding it straining on friendships with people they know who aren't following the social distancing and essential trips out guidance? So many people are thinking their little numerous trips out are 'essential' and are actually mixing with loads of people not from their household. It's quite depressing and infuriating.


Thankfully all my friends are doing the right thing,  it's 1 member of our family who is flaunting instruction and is one of the ones who should be adhering to it stringently, i.e. and as I posted in the general chat, our niece, she's 27 so not a kid, is moving between where she lives with my mother in law who is 79 nearly 80 and has serious underlying health conditions, very serious, but the cretin of a niece is moving from the home to her boyfriends and back every cpl/few days.  She has a frosty relationship with her Ma who also lives in the house and has been saving to move out/in with her boyfriend, but that's some time away now.  So we know her predicament but FFS. 

We got hold of her y/day briefly but it was cut short and we've not been able to get through to her since. My wife is in tears about it, her Mum has a pulmonary and heart condition. I am both anxious and so infuriated of the selfishness, we even suggested she come and stay with us for the duration but she absolutely has to stay in 1 place. Sadly we have no idea what else to do


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 8, 2020)

Epona said:


> Why should people who are already disadvantaged by the gig economy be made even worse off by only being able to be furloughed by one of their employers, with their income say 80% of 12 hours work a week, when they normally would work 50 hours a week on minimum wage split between multiple employers/agencies?
> 
> It's worked out on average weekly pay, so if a person usually receives £300 pay from 1 employer and £100 pay from a second employer, they would receive 80% from each.  Why should they lose an entire part of their pay, when people who work for 1 employer are allowed to get 80% of their full weekly pay?  It's already a paycheck to paycheck nightmare for people who work like this.
> 
> We didn't think he'd get anything as it was 0 hours contract, so this is a real boon.


Agree totally but I wouldn't put it past this shower to say that you can't be furloughed by one employer if another is still paying you (being responsible to the taxpayer and all that). In which case you could end up with only the £100 from the second employer, or restrict it to only one employer only in which case they would have to hope the £300 one did it first and be equally stuffed. I'm pleased that my cynicism has been proven wrong.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Agree totally but I wouldn't put it past this shower to say that you can't be furloughed by one employer if another is still paying you (being responsible to the taxpayer and all that). In which case you could end up with only the £100 from the second employer, or restrict it to only one employer only in which case they would have to hope the £300 one did it first and be equally stuffed. I'm pleased that my cynicism has been proven wrong.



Yeah it's ok mate I knew where you were coming from and weren't suggesting it should be the case at all 

Had a bit of a moment at the mere thought of it - honestly we've been living for the last 4 weeks (when Nate's work dried up) thinking we were going to have no income for the forseeable, so even this little bit is oh thank fuck 

(EDIT to add: I am going to have a celebratory beer this evening I think, I feel like a huge weight has been lifted)


----------



## kebabking (Apr 8, 2020)

hash tag said:


> shouldn't be going out anyway.



I don't know if you're trying to be funny, but you have little understanding of other people's circumstances, or what the the _necessities _of their life are. 

This isn't failbook, don't make other people's lives more difficult, in difficult circumstances, with shitty jibes/jokes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

Feeling quite dissociated today. When you don't feel real, going out into a real world and talking to real people helps a lot, but when there isn't much of a real world left and you can't talk to people really that isn't such a great mechanism. The limited amount of photography I can do does help at least.

It's also getting quite hot and stuffy in my flat with the temperature going up. This is going to be murder if it carries on into a heatwave (and it will be hotter this summer than last year - climate change is still happening after all).


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Feeling quite dissociated today. When you don't feel real, going out into a real world and talking to real people helps a lot, but when there isn't much of a real world left and you can't talk to people really that isn't such a great mechanism. The limited amount of photography I can do does help at least.
> 
> It's also getting quite hot and stuffy in my flat with the temperature going up. This is going to be murder if it carries on into a heatwave (and it will be hotter this summer than last year - climate change is still happening after all).



Is there anyone you can phone or video-chat with?  It's a poor substitute for meeting face to face with people, but just making contact with someone for a real-time chat about nonsense may help ground you a little.  I know what you mean btw, I get that dissociated thing too. (Also getting to 35C in here in the afternoons, I might go and stick my head out of a window for a bit)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Feeling quite dissociated today. When you don't feel real, going out into a real world and talking to real people helps a lot, but when there isn't much of a real world left and you can't talk to people really that isn't such a great mechanism. The limited amount of photography I can do does help at least.
> 
> It's also getting quite hot and stuffy in my flat with the temperature going up. This is going to be murder if it carries on into a heatwave (and it will be hotter this summer than last year - climate change is still happening after all).


there will be excess deaths due to the temperature in lockdown houses and flats


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> there will be excess deaths due to the temperature in lockdown houses and flats



It is an issue - we are insulated up the wazzoo, which is fucking fantastic in winter (I had the heating on for 3 hours sometime in January as it was slightly chilly, that was it all winter) but south facing double glazing on the top floor with no shade is a fucking nightmare in summer (actually from mid March to mid October usually).  We don't have any windows that catch the prevailing breeze (when there is any) either.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

Heat is already a serious issue in some countries, particularly where there's already overcrowded housing anyway, say, Manila, which I was reading about in the G the other day. Five people who might technically live in the same flat in that they all sleep there just can't stay there all day. Arguably very few cities are designed for people to be able to stay home all day, certainly not London, but sometimes it's a lot more extreme.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

Epona said:


> Is there anyone you can phone or video-chat with?  It's a poor substitute for meeting face to face with people, but just making contact with someone for a real-time chat about nonsense may help ground you a little.  I know what you mean btw, I get that dissociated thing too. (Also getting to 35C in here in the afternoons, I might go and stick my head out of a window for a bit)


I am actually trying to do some online "virtual tabletop" role playing (getting more popular now) - the challenge is to stay unbarmy enough to actually set it all up.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2020)

hash tag said:


> shouldn't be going out anyway.


Separated parents, 50/50 custody. It's allowed.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 8, 2020)

kebabking said:


> I don't know if you're trying to be funny, but you have little understanding of other people's circumstances, or what the the _necessities _of their life are.
> 
> This isn't failbook, don't make other people's lives more difficult, in difficult circumstances, with shitty jibes/jokes.


In seriousness, I didn't know that was allowed. Strictly speaking, I know people are not allowed to see elderly relatives and thought parenting issues would be treated similarly.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 8, 2020)

Just got an email informing me and the rest of my work colleagues that, due to this fucking virus, pay will be frozen this year.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2020)

hash tag said:


> In seriousness, I didn't know that was allowed. Strictly speaking, I know people are not allowed to see elderly relatives and thought parenting issues would be treated similarly.


All kinds of reasons kids could/should be going out anyway. Playing in the garden, going with parent to the shops (if too young to be left unattended), getting daily exercise etc.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am actually trying to do some online "virtual tabletop" role playing (getting more popular now) - the challenge is to stay unbarmy enough to actually set it all up.


I've been doing some stuff with discord and roll20.  It's going rather well to the point of probably continuing to use roll20  for some stuff  even when we do  physical meetups again.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Just got an email informing me and the rest of my work colleagues that, due to this fucking virus, pay will be frozen this year.



I don't know what your work is and obviously don't know what you've been promised or what was agreed but I'd be amazed if there are many companies out there doling out annual pay rises under the circumstances.  A couple of my friends have just been told to expect pay cuts.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 8, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I don't know what your work is and obviously don't know what you've been promised or what was agreed but I'd be amazed if there are many companies out there doling out annual pay rises under the circumstances.  A couple of my friends have just been told to expect pay cuts.



Yeah. I guess I should be thankful it's a freeze and not a cut. _So far_. Still pisses me off though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I've been doing some stuff with discord and roll20.  It's going rather well to the point of probably continuing to use roll20  for some stuff  even when we do  physical meetups again.


Yeah we are using roll20 as well. It seems to be fairly easy to use as long as you just stick to maps, moving tokens (miniatures) about, and rolling dice in the chat. There's a massive amount of other stuff it can do but let's not get carried away.

Running Starfinder right now - PDFs are discounted on the paizo.com store and there is some level of integration (more so with Pathfinder).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2020)

We did a pathfinder session and I'm thinking about trying to run a call of cthulu session


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 8, 2020)

My period of self-isolation following mild flu comes to an end next Tuesday. My employer is a global chain stubbornly refusing to stop on-line sales of fashion and therefore still dragging in its distribution centre staff,of which I am one,despite the mounting death toll in the Midlands (and elsewhere).My request to be furloughed on the grounds that we are supporting the sale of non-essential items in a lockdown has been refused.This despite the presence, in my case, as I made them aware,of a vulnerable person at home. So from next Tuesday I have two options.I either go back to work (  endangering my family-member big-time) or I apply for Universal Credit which (as any fule kno) isn't a lot to manage on.
  Is this not a shit situation? And (given that the furlough money is taxpayer-money which employers merely hand on to those furloughed) why the fuckity-fuck is it down to the "discretion" of the employer whether her employee can collect?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

so my employer is graciously allowing staff to carry over a couple of extra days into next year. but there's no way for me or indeed anyone else to take a proper holiday between now and the end of the holiday year, and it seems from looking at other institutions in my sector that we won't be going back to work before august. i have about 21 days to take, and i'm damned if i'm taking leave so i can sit at home in lockdown. none of the things i'd take leave for in london are available, things like open archives or museums or libraries or events in the streets... hell, i can't even walk a few miles to see my parents. i'm fucking furious - as i expect many of my colleagues are.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> so my employer is graciously allowing staff to carry over a couple of extra days into next year. but there's no way for me or indeed anyone else to take a proper holiday between now and the end of the holiday year, and it seems from looking at other institutions in my sector that we won't be going back to work before august. i have about 21 days to take, and i'm damned if i'm taking leave so i can sit at home in lockdown. none of the things i'd take leave for in london are available, things like open archives or museums or libraries or events in the streets... hell, i can't even walk a few miles to see my parents. i'm fucking furious - as i expect many of my colleagues are.



GOVT: "This isn't a holiday, stay at home"
POLIS: "This isn't a holiday, go home"
EMPLOYER: "You're losing your holiday leave so this is essentially your holiday"
GOVT: _shrugs_ "We're all pulling together in these unprecedented times..."


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Epona said:


> GOVT: "This isn't a holiday, stay at home"
> POLIS: "This isn't a holiday, go home"
> EMPLOYER: "You're losing your holiday leave so this is essentially your holiday"
> GOVT: _shrugs_ "We're all pulling together in these unprecedented times..."


to (try to) be fair to them, they did initially send everyone home for six weeks, which will take us to the end of the month. at that point they may come out with something more reasonable.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> so my employer is graciously allowing staff to carry over a couple of extra days into next year. but there's no way for me or indeed anyone else to take a proper holiday between now and the end of the holiday year, and it seems from looking at other institutions in my sector that we won't be going back to work before august. i have about 21 days to take, and i'm damned if i'm taking leave so i can sit at home in lockdown. none of the things i'd take leave for in london are available, things like open archives or museums or libraries or events in the streets... hell, i can't even walk a few miles to see my parents. i'm fucking furious - as i expect many of my colleagues are.


I had 10 days to use before 30 June - use it or lose it (though that is the policy every year tbf)
Combined with bank holidays, I'm now on a four day week, till 31 May - I've kept back 6 days in the forlorn hope that I can take some proper time off in June, but I expect I'll just end up taking 1 or 2 days a week off then too.  Irritating, but not a biggie compared to a lot of people's experience at the moment.  

We used to be able to carry unused holiday forward, but they stopped that as taking leave is good for our mental health.  Fair enough in normal circumstances, but it just pisses everyone off if we have to take holiday to sit at home doing nothing.

I guess their real concern this year is that, if everyone did carry holiday forward, then as soon as we start working/living normally, everyone will take time off, and they won't be able to cope with the work.  Which I get.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> so my employer is graciously allowing staff to carry over a couple of extra days into next year. but there's no way for me or indeed anyone else to take a proper holiday between now and the end of the holiday year, and it seems from looking at other institutions in my sector that we won't be going back to work before august. i have about 21 days to take, and i'm damned if i'm taking leave so i can sit at home in lockdown. none of the things i'd take leave for in london are available, things like open archives or museums or libraries or events in the streets... hell, i can't even walk a few miles to see my parents. i'm fucking furious - as i expect many of my colleagues are.


Yeah, agree. Mrs T is in a similar position but reckons she will be taking some leave; either that or she loses it.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I had 10 days to use before 30 June - use it or lose it (though that is the policy every year tbf)
> Combined with bank holidays, I'm now on a four day week, till 31 May - I've kept back 6 days in the forlorn hope that I can take some proper time off in June, but I expect I'll just end up taking 1 or 2 days a week off then too.  Irritating, but not a biggie compared to a lot of people's experience at the moment.
> 
> We used to be able to carry unused holiday forward, but they stopped that as taking leave is good for our mental health.  Fair enough in normal circumstances, but it just pisses everyone off if we have to take holiday to sit at home doing nothing.
> ...



Denying people their right to an actual break where they go and relax and enjoy themselves is not an answer to this though, yes it may take a bit more planning than usual to cope, but saying "oh it would be difficult for business therefore people shouldn't get to keep their leave" is just typical of their reaction to this sort of issue (their reaction, not yours btw), seriously not going to be crying into my cornflakes if they have a boo-hoo moment about sorting out time off and overtime pay for people to cover that work once all this is over!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> so my employer is graciously allowing staff to carry over a couple of extra days into next year. but there's no way for me or indeed anyone else to take a proper holiday between now and the end of the holiday year, and it seems from looking at other institutions in my sector that we won't be going back to work before august. i have about 21 days to take, and i'm damned if i'm taking leave so i can sit at home in lockdown. none of the things i'd take leave for in london are available, things like open archives or museums or libraries or events in the streets... hell, i can't even walk a few miles to see my parents. i'm fucking furious - as i expect many of my colleagues are.



You need to look into that, I was in a Zoom meeting this morning, when both a SME adviser and a solicitor were advising people that they are allowed to carry over holiday, over the next 2 years, and furloughed staff can not be forced to take their holiday during the furloughed period. 

This could help:








						Government to allow employees to carry over annual leave for two years
					

Employees who have not taken all of their statutory annual leave entitlement will be able to carry it over into the next two years.




					employeebenefits.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Apr 8, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Thankfully all my friends are doing the right thing,  it's 1 member of our family who is flaunting instruction and is one of the ones who should be adhering to it stringently, i.e. and as I posted in the general chat, our niece, she's 27 so not a kid, is moving between where she lives with my mother in law who is 79 nearly 80 and has serious underlying health conditions, very serious, but the cretin of a niece is moving from the home to her boyfriends and back every cpl/few days.  She has a frosty relationship with her Ma who also lives in the house and has been saving to move out/in with her boyfriend, but that's some time away now.  So we know her predicament but FFS.
> 
> We got hold of her y/day briefly but it was cut short and we've not been able to get through to her since. My wife is in tears about it, her Mum has a pulmonary and heart condition. I am both anxious and so infuriated of the selfishness, we even suggested she come and stay with us for the duration but she absolutely has to stay in 1 place. Sadly we have no idea what else to do


Sorry and of no consequence to you, but this is happening quite a lot. I've been ringing lots of our Predominantly elderly  clients (from home). You OK for food and stuff? Oh yes, my daughter/son keep coming to stay for a few days at a time.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> You need to look into that, I was in a Zoom meeting this morning, when both a SME adviser and a solicitor were advising people that they are allowed to carry over holiday, over the next 2 years, and furloughed staff can not be forced to take their holiday during the furloughed period.
> 
> This could help:
> 
> ...


Said this to Mrs T who said she is not covered by this


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Said this to Mrs T who said she is not covered by this



Why?

I assume if she's not furloughed, nor a key worker required to work, I guess it wouldn't apply. I think PM is furloughed.

TBF, there's a lot of confusion, because the government rushed in measures to help as many as possible, as quickly as possible, there wasn't time to dot all the 'i's' and cross all the 't's'.

My accountant mentioned she had been in another zoom meeting & asked a question, and got three different answers from three different solicitors.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 8, 2020)

She's neither furloughed nor a key worker...is working flat out from home.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

A good way to look at the holiday pay issue (just on the offchance anyone sitting reading this thread is struggling with why people should get holiday leave carried forward) is to take a hypothetical scenario thus:

Person A and Person B both work for the same employer, they are on the same pay, and get the same amount of leave per year.  Lets say they work for a bar, which is completely shut and they cannot work from home.  Their annual leave year starts at the same time in April.  They will both be furloughed during lockdown.

Family A went to Greece last summer for 2 weeks.
Family B had a spring break planned for 2 weeks in March, that was cancelled due to Coronavirus and then lockdown started, leaving them with their leave unspent.

Both are now sitting at home scratching their arses and worrying about their loved ones.  Person B is at a disadvantage compared to Person A if they lose their holiday pay, or have to take their holiday during lockdown when their colleague is furloughed.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

Also the thing about being furloughed from 2 or more jobs - it isn't the case that the person was getting 2x the wages of someone with just 1 job when they were working and would be rolling in it being furloughed from both - if you work 2 or more jobs, you're only 1 person and it doesn't mean you're racking up 2 or more times the income, it means you have no job security and are probably on a really shit hourly rate working long hours from multiple agencies to make ends meet.

EDITED to add this, because the post below pointed me to the right page to grab the official quote from that I knew existed, thank you chainsawjob !


> *If you currently have more than one employer*
> You can be put on furlough by one employer and continue to work for another. If you’re put on furlough by more than one employer, you’ll receive separate payments from each employer. The 80% of your regular wage up to a £2,500 monthly cap applies to each job.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 8, 2020)

Jumping in here (without catching up on all that's been said), but my employer has just let me know that the government has said that while I'm furloughed I'm allowed to take on other temporary work and still keep my furlough pay. My job is p/t minimum wage zero hour contract. Based on the hours I worked in February I'm getting furlough pay of about 1 day a week's pay, as there wasn't much work in February/March (the season was just about to pick up  ). I thought it might be useful info if others are in this position and able/want to take on other work.




			
				Government said:
			
		

> If your contract allows, you may undertake other employment while your current employer has placed you on furlough, and this will not affect the grant that they can claim under the scheme. You will need to be able to return to work for the employer that has placed you on furlough if they decide to stop furloughing you, and you must be able to undertake any training they require while on furlough. If you take on new employment, you should make sure you complete the starter checklist form with your new employer correctly. If you are furloughed from another employment, you should complete Statement C. Any activities undertaken while on furlough must be in line with the latest Public Health guidance during the COVID-19 outbreak.



From Check if your employer can use the Coronavirus Job Retention Scheme


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2020)

My pandemic personal consequence... 

Having worn jogging bottoms for the last couple of weeks, I put on a pair of jeans, and spent ages trying to do up the belt, before realising that the last hole on the belt was nowhere near where I expected it to be. 

I'm either going to have to make another hole, or eat a LOT of pies


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2020)

existentialist said:


> My pandemic personal consequence...
> 
> Having worn jogging bottoms for the last couple of weeks, I put on a pair of jeans, and spent ages trying to do up the belt, before realising that the last hole on the belt was nowhere near where I expected it to be.
> 
> I'm either going to have to make another hole, or eat a LOT of pies



It's actually a bit of an issue here, Nate normally eats a lot at work for free (seriously, working in kitchens the low pay is offset some by getting really good quality free meals, when he works in kitchens he normally wouldn't eat at home that day or would have a sarnie when he gets in and is regularly scoffing a soft crab confit with samphire foam or whathaveyou for lunch) and due to health issues struggles to keep his weight up - keeping up with the 3,000+ calories a day that he needs while we are both on lockdown with limited shopping trips and reduced household income is tricky and expensive!  (I joke about it but it is slightly worrying, he is fairly underweight atm).


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2020)

existentialist said:


> My pandemic personal consequence...
> 
> Having worn jogging bottoms for the last couple of weeks, I put on a pair of jeans, and spent ages trying to do up the belt, before realising that the last hole on the belt was nowhere near where I expected it to be.
> 
> I'm either going to have to make another hole, or eat a LOT of pies



It's the belt mate. I spent ages noticing my dog's collar needed another hole and thinking she'd been losing weight when my neighbour said to me she'd noticed her dog's collar needed another hole and realized the collar had stretched.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I just say that I find shopping a very trying experience at the best of times.
Things I am finding difficult at the moment are people who clearly don't know what 2m is, and people who stand in front of a shelf deciding which item it is they actually want, sometimes while talking on the phone about something that has clearly digressed from the subject of shopping.

I snapped at someone in Morrison's when I was last in there to shop, there was a couple in front of the reduced to clear cabinet for full on 10 minutes, I was standing 2m away watching them chat and handle everything, and chat some more - I ended up barking loudly (ok almost yelling at them) "Will you fucking get out of the way so I can have a look".
They rapidly moved, I noticed Nate had his head in his hands (they are letting couples in, good job as I couldn't carry everything myself) and barked at him "And you can stop fucking touching your face!"


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm finding shopping so _tiring_. Apart from the fact it takes twice as long as usual (queuing to get in, queuing again at the till, the slowness of waiting for people to get out of the way, yes ^^^ some people are frustrating in their dithering and inconsideration), it just takes so much mental and emotional energy. Hypervigilance of a different sort to what I'm used to I guess. There feels such a responsibility to get it all right and not do things that might endanger myself or others. Getting masked and gloved up, remembering to hand sanitise before gloves, sanitise the trolley handle, remembering to stay 2m away, following the arrows in the right direction. I decided to register for and use the self scanner the other day, so that's another aspect of this all being different to normal (I'll return to using tills when this is all over, I regard scanners the same as scab tills, but thought it might protect more shop workers if I self scan atm. Plus it's quicker, or will be once I get used to juggling scanner, list, pen, and the item I've just got from the shelf). And the responsibility of getting other people's shopping right and tracking down unfamiliar stuff (I've shopped for 6 other people as well as my own family of 4 so far, I'm doing most of next door's shopping as one is shielding the other, plus I've done minor amounts for the others). As I leave the shop I realise how tensed up I've been the whole time, as my shoulders return from being somewhere up around my ears.

I find wearing a mask for just an hour or so quite tense-making, so how people cope with being PPE'd up for a whole shift of their job... respect. And shopping is _nothing_ compared to working a job under these circumstances. I guess it's getting used to a new normal. I've been to a supermarket 3 times now (pharmacy twice, corner shop twice, pet supplies once), I guess it will become more second nature, the way things now are, the longer this goes on.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh they don't have any "sanitation station" that I have seen in any of our local supermarkets - when you pick up a shopping basket you could be picking up more than your shopping.

I don't go to anything like those lengths, I wash my hands before I go out and when I get home, and I have a box of sterets (injection site swabs) that I use for cleaning stuff like cans that will come into contact with our mouths if we drink out of them

I try to be careful and clean stuff, but within reason if that makes sense.

(And yeah I would normally wear at very least a dust mask and often safety goggles at work depending upon what I am doing - very fucking uncomfortable and hot, and it restricts your breathing - actually if you are a bloke or a younger person who has not gone through menopause, wear facial PPE while working for a few hours - when you get to the point where sweat is rolling off you and you are panting for breath, that is a bit like how a hot flush feels  )


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 9, 2020)

I havent had an anxiety attack or since this started and feel better generally, well apart from the dodgy back and legs and arthritis, its unsettling  as I have stuff to worry about.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> I havent had an anxiety attack or since this started and feel better generally, well apart from the dodgy back and legs and arthritis, its unsettling  as I have stuff to worry about.



I experienced something akin to (I suppose) a low level of sense of relief - this washed over me at the worst part of "we're fucked" with financial worries - I felt as if ok this is all out of my control now, and somehow knowing that there was absolutely fuck all I could do about anything was strangely calming.

I hope everything goes ok for you


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 9, 2020)

Epona said:


> I felt as if ok this is all out of my control now, and somehow knowing that there was absolutely fuck all I could do about anything was strangely calming.


Yes this ^^^ and in an odd way it has put some things into perspective.

At the same time, I've just come out of a period where staying home (due to health) has been my norm, so I feel well accustomed (to a large degree) to the idea of social isolating. It helps to be fairly content doing stuff around the house and not having a massive hankering to be out socialising, or to be climbing the walls cos I'm unused to it. 

That's good about the lack of anxiety attacks ginger_syn, long may it continue.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm now starting to have to talk to my creditors about not paying things. Starting with the credit card, but I'm going to need to extend my overdraft, and then it's probably time to talk to energy supplier, etc., etc. I'm determined that there will be no shame around this, fuck 'em, it's just The System and it's only money.

And there are plenty worse than me: friend D's son, just recovering from a heroin addiction, decided to move back in with his ex, a lady with a history of making false allegations to the police, at lockdown, and she accused him of domestic violence and rape yesterday. So his mum who, like me, is beginning to find this isolation a little bit of a strain anyway, was climbing the walls. A lot of supportive hugs have been banked 

At least, just as my money runs out and I can't afford any more booze, my home brewed beer should be ready... 

ETA: A few months ago, I moved some of my debt onto a zero-interest MBNA card, even though I've always thought of MBNA as a profiteering bunch of scuzzbags.

BUT. I have banked with Nationwide for well over 30 years, and think of myself as a loyal customer. Any advice or support from them over this business? Nah, not a thing. Any proactive moves from them to relieve, eg., overdraft interest? Nope, not a bit of it. Payment holidays on the credit card? You're having a laugh. Not a fucking thing. So I used their online messaging thing, two days ago, to ask for one. Any response? Get real.

Meanwhile, with about 3 clicks and a moment's thought, I responded to an email from MBNA saying that if I wanted to ask for a payment holiday, all I had to do was fill in a form. Just that. Clickety-click, job done. I'm awaiting a confirmatory text, but I would be surprised if that didn't happen.

It's not just governments and big business who might face a reckoning after this: the banks would do well to look to their laurels, too. Because, if Nationwide doesn't come up trumps PDQ, I'll be fucking them off at the first opportunity, and finding another bank who'd like to bank with me, instead.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 9, 2020)

Liked for your positive no-shame approach to your creditors, and for the home brew existentialist


----------



## jontz01 (Apr 9, 2020)

Haven't posted properly for an age but I just wanted to share...

We hit the road in November, touring NZ north island in our very basically converted bus. We have no power or running water on board. No lights but torches, no fridge, no shower. Cassette toilet. The holiday was going great until this all hit. We were due to fly to the UK at the end of May to regroup with family. And have a baby. My wife is now 6 and a half months pregnant. We have a four year old in tow... We're on full lock down here. Living in a paddock with cold running water and access to power for phone and laptop etc etc. We wash in a tent with tepid water from a solar shower. All our cooking is done in one frying pan with a lid. We have limited supply of gas canisters. Its getting cold. Like UK mid October cold. When we arrived here 2 weeks ago it was lovely. Now the nights are cool and it's starting to rain. We've got fuck all chance of flying back to the UK and our house in nz is tennanted until Nov at the earliest. In good news, we have a great community of bus dwellers around us. I just brewed 14L of strong beer in plastic buckets with cling film on top, from a kit that was supposed to make 23L. We just had happy hour and all got pissed up on homebrew. We've managed to secure emergency temporary housing in a beautiful holiday home a stone's throw from a stunning beach. Mount maunganui central. Life here, despite its difficulty is actually a nice place. It's quiet. People are kind and willing. Kids can cycle on the road without fear. I really feel for those who are in worse positions than us. And I'm grateful for all the memes, banter and info that this place brings. Big love to you all. 

Lurker 4 realz. X


----------



## xes (Apr 9, 2020)

Online funerals. Got one of these today. Feels a bit weird.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2020)

xes said:


> Online funerals. Got one of these today. Feels a bit weird.



How does that work??


----------



## xes (Apr 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> How does that work??


Password and login ID, sent by text from the widow. It was on wesleymedia a crematorium streaming service, the video opens on the page so you don't have to download anything. It froze up a few times and I had to log back in but other than that it went quite smooth.


----------



## andysays (Apr 9, 2020)

All of you forced to endure lockdown, uncertainty about food supplies and worries about the health and even survival of yourself and your loved ones, please spare a thought for those who are *really* suffering because of the pandemic

‘We won’t get a refund on our £17,000 chalet’



> IT consultant Alex Hilton and his wife Jenny had planned a skiing holiday in France with university friends they had stayed in touch with over many years. Last July, they made a booking for 20 people to stay at the Chalet Amelia in Val D'Isere this April.





> The total cost of the chalet alone came to £17,000. The coronavirus lockdown means they cannot go. But they have been told that they are not entitled to a refund or rebooking on the chalet.



#NotEnoughs


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2020)

xes said:


> Password and login ID, sent by text from the widow. It was on wesleymedia a crematorium streaming service, the video opens on the page so you don't have to download anything. It froze up a few times and I had to log back in but other than that it went quite smooth.



Your cremation went quite smoothly? 

Sorry I'm not following this at all.


----------



## xes (Apr 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Your cremation went quite smoothly?
> 
> Sorry I'm not following this at all.


It wasn't actually my cremation. But if it were I would think that there would have to be some sort of community cremation truck and you wear a gopro?


----------



## Anju (Apr 9, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I'm now starting to have to talk to my creditors about not paying things. Starting with the credit card, but I'm going to need to extend my overdraft, and then it's probably time to talk to energy supplier, etc., etc. I'm determined that there will be no shame around this, fuck 'em, it's just The System and it's only money.
> 
> And there are plenty worse than me: friend D's son, just recovering from a heroin addiction, decided to move back in with his ex, a lady with a history of making false allegations to the police, at lockdown, and she accused him of domestic violence and rape yesterday. So his mum who, like me, is beginning to find this isolation a little bit of a strain anyway, was climbing the walls. A lot of supportive hugs have been banked
> 
> ...



I spent the whole of Tuesday intending to make the we can't pay calls and despite having fuck all else to do managed to not make any. Got on the phone yesterday and it was actually a nice experience. People were all sympathetic and payment holidays sorted, apart from First Direct credit card who wouldn't give a holiday on minimum payments.

My wife has an MBNA card and was really impressed that they had contacted her.

Feeling much better now that stuff is on hold and hopefully I can make a ridiculously low repayment plan for everything. I once paid off £1900 on a loan I defaulted on at £20 a month.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2020)

xes said:


> It wasn't actually my cremation. But if it were I would think that there would have to be some sort of community cremation truck and you wear a gopro?



Sorry I really wasn't sure what was going on - I thought you were booking one as a sort of plan for the future. It was somewhat insensitive of me if it was a friend or rellie


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 9, 2020)

Four of us at home all the time now, It's the first week of the Easter Hols so Mrs Q has been at home all week. She isn't going back when  Easter is over, Her headmaster has decided that she is too great a risk since she might catch it off Son's G/F and bring it into school and infect the few teachers and kids that are there (key workers kids) Come the re-opening of school she will be fully on teach from home duty whereas up to now he has been rotating teachers. 
Son was furloughed yesterday at least till the end of May, he still has to get up to take his G/F to work though. Given the hours she's working Mrs Q doesn't want her riding the bus or  driving herself even though she can drive and is on my Son's insurance. He planned to volunteer for the NHS but apparently they have had so many around here they have temporarily stopped taking on.
Youngest has at last stopped moping around and settling in for the long haul, She is a major Joe Wicks fan and is working out at least twice a day, She is going to be very fit if this goes on.She is also helping her mother plan lessons for the new term. She is spending even more time on social media though.


----------



## xes (Apr 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Sorry I really wasn't sure what was going on - I thought you were booking one as a sort of plan for the future. It was somewhat insensitive of me if it was a friend or rellie


lol, no worries. No offence taken at all.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 9, 2020)

jontz01 said:


> Haven't posted properly for an age but I just wanted to share...
> 
> We hit the road in November, touring NZ north island in our very basically converted bus. We have no power or running water on board. No lights but torches, no fridge, no shower. Cassette toilet. The holiday was going great until this all hit. We were due to fly to the UK at the end of May to regroup with family. And have a baby. My wife is now 6 and a half months pregnant. We have a four year old in tow... We're on full lock down here. Living in a paddock with cold running water and access to power for phone and laptop etc etc. We wash in a tent with tepid water from a solar shower. All our cooking is done in one frying pan with a lid. We have limited supply of gas canisters. Its getting cold. Like UK mid October cold. When we arrived here 2 weeks ago it was lovely. Now the nights are cool and it's starting to rain. We've got fuck all chance of flying back to the UK and our house in nz is tennanted until Nov at the earliest. In good news, we have a great community of bus dwellers around us. I just brewed 14L of strong beer in plastic buckets with cling film on top, from a kit that was supposed to make 23L. We just had happy hour and all got pissed up on homebrew. We've managed to secure emergency temporary housing in a beautiful holiday home a stone's throw from a stunning beach. Mount maunganui central. Life here, despite its difficulty is actually a nice place. It's quiet. People are kind and willing. Kids can cycle on the road without fear. I really feel for those who are in worse positions than us. And I'm grateful for all the memes, banter and info that this place brings. Big love to you all.
> 
> Lurker 4 realz. X



Loved this post!!! Really cheered me up, because there were so many positives (as well as negatives). I hope you're able to keep posting on here from time to time, bus dwelling man! ( jontz01 )
And that all goes well for you and your partner


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2020)

Day 16 of lockdown:

Nate (on the phone to his mother, and rolling his eyes hard):  How can you claim to be interested in words?  You don't even know the _origin _of the word "pedant" 

It's going to be a loooong weekend...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 9, 2020)

Does he know the origin of origin though?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 9, 2020)

If I was ever tempted to be a conspiracy theorist, which thank the internet I'm not sir , I'd be posting "evidence" that Covid-19 and its lockdown are coinciding with the best and most prolonged UK spell of sunny and pleasant Spring weather for years! 

I'm sure once a festival season** resumes, there'll once more be bucketing down mudbath consitions ....  

**(in 2023   )


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 9, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> If I was ever tempted to be a conspiracy theorist, which thank the internet I'm not sir , I'd be posting "evidence" that Covid-19 and its lockdown are coinciding with the best and most prolonged UK spell of sunny and pleasant Spring weather for years!
> 
> I'm sure once a festival season** resumes, there'll once more be bucketing down mudbath consitions ....
> 
> **(in 2023   )


September is going to be even better!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2020)

Just seen my brother for the first time in weeks, which was nice...

... despite it only being in the queue at Tesco's.


----------



## jontz01 (Apr 10, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Loved this post!!! Really cheered me up, because there were so many positives (as well as negatives). I hope you're able to keep posting on here from time to time, bus dwelling man! ( jontz01 )l
> And that all goes well for you and your partner



Thanks William. Many moons ago we conversed on the Glasto Oxfam threads, we may have even bumped into one another once in the great fields...

Wifey and I have been over here for the past ten years and recently decided to live like gypsies, travelling around on savings until we flew back to UK. All of a sudden, the plan and the weather have changed. I'm grateful now for the system we live in, the housing, benefit and healthcare because I know in particular, Stoke on trent, where we were due to be, is not without its share of problems at the moment.. We have reluctantly decided that we should stay here, it's safest for us all at the moment but morally we want to be back home with family.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 10, 2020)

Emergency plumber is coming, we hope. Burst radiator and flooded front room here, you see.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 10, 2020)

I've always wanted to say "I am surrounded by idiots"


----------



## xes (Apr 10, 2020)

The last few times the landline has rung, it's been to report another death. Just had number 4. ( 2 not covid, 2 covid)


----------



## gosub (Apr 10, 2020)

Crap gravy.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear that xes.


----------



## xes (Apr 10, 2020)

Cheers, I'm sure we're not the only ones. All on my partners side of the family so far.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

jontz01 said:


> Haven't posted properly for an age but I just wanted to share...
> 
> We hit the road in November, touring NZ north island in our very basically converted bus. We have no power or running water on board. No lights but torches, no fridge, no shower. Cassette toilet. The holiday was going great until this all hit. We were due to fly to the UK at the end of May to regroup with family. And have a baby. My wife is now 6 and a half months pregnant. We have a four year old in tow... We're on full lock down here. Living in a paddock with cold running water and access to power for phone and laptop etc etc. We wash in a tent with tepid water from a solar shower. All our cooking is done in one frying pan with a lid. We have limited supply of gas canisters. Its getting cold. Like UK mid October cold. When we arrived here 2 weeks ago it was lovely. Now the nights are cool and it's starting to rain. We've got fuck all chance of flying back to the UK and our house in nz is tennanted until Nov at the earliest. In good news, we have a great community of bus dwellers around us. I just brewed 14L of strong beer in plastic buckets with cling film on top, from a kit that was supposed to make 23L. We just had happy hour and all got pissed up on homebrew. We've managed to secure emergency temporary housing in a beautiful holiday home a stone's throw from a stunning beach. Mount maunganui central. Life here, despite its difficulty is actually a nice place. It's quiet. People are kind and willing. Kids can cycle on the road without fear. I really feel for those who are in worse positions than us. And I'm grateful for all the memes, banter and info that this place brings. Big love to you all.
> 
> Lurker 4 realz. X


Lovely post. Glad you're making the best of it and finding support. And beer!


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 10, 2020)

Anyway plumbing problem has now been resolved, and there aren't that many problems you could say that about.


----------



## iona (Apr 10, 2020)

I still don't have a lightbulb


----------



## two sheds (Apr 10, 2020)

iona said:


> I still don't have a lightbulb


tried e-bay? 

I've decided Philips are best ones because I've not had one fail, which is not what I can say for any other manufacturer (admission: I've worked for them).


----------



## iona (Apr 10, 2020)

two sheds said:


> tried e-bay?
> 
> I've decided Philips are best ones because I've not had one fail, which is not what I can say for any other manufacturer (admission: I've worked for them).


Waiting to see if I can get a replacement sent since the first one didn't turn up...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 10, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I was asked today to use my own car to deliver the post; not a problem as it's a Citroen Berlingo (same as the Peugeot Partners we use but with more seats and windows). I did explain that I wouldn't be doing it again as the car isn't reliable enough - intermittent over-heating problem and in dire need of a service -  and that was all ok. It did feel really weird driving round in my own car with bags, trays and parcels in the back. People getting a little more wary; a lot more waving from the front window rather than opening the front door; also we are giving each other a wide berth when out on the street together.
> 
> All the best - Louis MacNeice


You might not be insured to do that. Check whether your insurance policy allows you to use your vehicle for business purposes in that way. 

If you were to have an accident, your own insurance might use small print to wriggle out of paying out. 

Or ask your boss if their insurance covers you using your own vehicle. 

And it's not a matter of being arsey, you might technically be driving around while uninsured, so definitely needs clarifying.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 10, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> You might not be insured to do that. Check whether your insurance policy allows you to use your vehicle for business purposes in that way.
> 
> If you were to have an accident, your own insurance might use small print to wriggle out of paying out.
> 
> ...



It was 3rd party only cover and I haven't done it since and won't be doing it again.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> You might not be insured to do that. Check whether your insurance policy allows you to use your vehicle for business purposes in that way.
> 
> If you were to have an accident, your own insurance might use small print to wriggle out of paying out.
> 
> ...



As I pointed out in the very next post, almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 10, 2020)

xes said:


> The last few times the landline has rung, it's been to report another death. Just had number 4. ( 2 not covid, 2 covid)



It's been weird talking to my dad regularly through all this. Before this pandemic I always knew there'd been a death in the family if he called me before 10am on a weekday, as there was no other posible explanation for such an occurence.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 10, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Darn, had forgotten we'd bought tickets for Toots & The Maytals UK farewell tour on May 16th - tickets arrived y/day.
> Prob' never get to see them again.


They have some gigs later in the year, don't they?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 10, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> As I pointed out in the very next post, almost 2 weeks ago.


Sorry, yes, I subsequently saw that others had raised the same issue.I'm working my way through this thread on a tiny mobile screen/


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 10, 2020)

Numbers said:
			
		

> Darn, had forgotten we'd bought tickets for Toots & The Maytals UK farewell tour on May 16th - tickets arrived y/day.
> Prob' never get to see them again.



I'd be surprised if they don't rearrange for some future date?
Toots' health depending, I suspect you might be all right -- eventually .... 




			
				AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> They have some gigs later in the year, don't they?



They're on the bill for the rearranged Bearded Theory festival, Thursday 10th to Sunday 13th September ..... I admit that relying on that would be/is optimistic  (  )

ETA later : on the Bearded site, they copied a general message (dated 19th March mind you!!) from Toots, about his and band's rescheduled gigs :



			
				Toots Hibbert said:
			
		

> _My prayers are with you in this time of trouble, but I am confident in the victory of good over evil, that is why my promoters and my team have worked very very hard to reschedule Toots and the Maytals’ world tour. I will be coming to UK and Europe from August this year to sing and celebrate a new beginning with each and every one of you. So have faith, keep your tickets and stay healthy.
> Signed Toots on the 19/03/2020 from my home in Jamaica_


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 10, 2020)

Today I deleted a friend who I used to see p much every week when I lived in oxford, even looking after her kid on occasion and staying at her house. She was posting up COVID-19 denialism and disgusting comments about OCD and mental health issues, and there were antisemites and anti vaxxers agreeing with the post, saying that the pandemic was fake and it was a plot by the Rothschilds to repress the population. Another antisemite was saying that the WHO was funded by Soros. She was even laughing and taking the piss out of a healthcare worker who was telling her to take it seriously, and saying that 'Covid panic is anti feminist'. Although this has been coming for a while,as in well before the pandemic as shes developed some worrying opinions, I'm really upset about it tbh as we go back a very very long way. I didn't know she would have such a lack of compassion and I feel like having a good cry


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 11, 2020)

I am constantly worried about food now and it's stressing me out a bit, we've got some long term stuff in but it seems to be getting harder not easier to get fresh stuff delivered.


Delivery slots are a fucking joke from the major supermarkets and even the veg box guys I bought from last week sold out in minutes.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 11, 2020)

Really sorry to read two such shit posts from xes and frogwoman 

But lovely to see you both.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 11, 2020)

my first worldest of all the first world problems is that the recipe box we've been using for the past year has been unbookable since lockdown. feeding 4 adults/teens including one who has extreme food restrictions from a kitchen the size of a shoebox has always been a test of my executive functioning. it was well worth the premium to me to know we were all getting at least 4 meals a week of "proper" food.

my automatic and hard to switch off ridiculously ott response is to stop eating. one less variable to think about


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 11, 2020)

I’ve got rid of a few Facebook friends who have been calling some factual Facebook posts “fake news”
Middle class home counties types who’s disbelief that any of this is happen has led to them calling out  BBC 

their bubbles are being burst and they are getting indignant and angry

we are definitely in a fucked up place.

can we not just fuxk the Barclay brothers,Viscount Rothermere and Murdoch right off in to the sea

when do the normal, un inquisitive, generally apolitical population start getting really angry and direct their ire in the right direction


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 11, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> when do the normal, un inquisitive, generally apolitical population start getting really angry and direct their ire in the right direction



Never, because they'll never figure out what the right direction is, not while there are poor people and/or foreigners to blame. Was ever thus.


----------



## Mation (Apr 11, 2020)

Really fucked off with some of my housemates. One had symptoms starting 8 days ago, so the rest of us are in 14 days' quarantine.

Except that two of them decided to go out to the shops today, even though the one with symptoms is now able to go out and had offered to do food shopping for them. Apparently they fully understand the situation but simply _can't_ not go out to the shops when they fucking feel like it, despite them having had supermarket deliveries, and some of us having friends nearby who've been doing shopping for us.

We've got a big garden. There are 8 of us in the house, so we're not isolated. There's a park over the road we can go to.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2020)

I had a look at my pensions today 

Lost £19,000 since December and that's only the start of it. For me, whatever - I've got decades left and it'll be fine.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 11, 2020)

I've been trying to get some increasingly-needed hair clippers online. Amazon no use - delivery dates start in May, Argos had them but I'd have to pick them up from a Sainsbury's in East Kilbride (!?). So I ended up on a site that specialises in shaving products. A lot of their stuff is out-of-stock, but they had what I wanted. Ordered yesterday, dispatched today. I also got a nice wee email from them explaining that most of the staff are working from home, so things might take a bit longer than usual, apologies etc.

Which reminded me that the little shops in the village have been really resilient, and often better stocked than the big supermarkets. For instance my local corner shop has always had toilet paper for sale, which is more than can be said for the Tesco Extra in the nearest town. 

Now these shops get their stock from a cash and carry most likely, so the question is: how come cash and carry's have more robust supply chains than the big supermarkets?


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 11, 2020)

Just learnt that a mate of mine has died.  
He was "elderly" and had survived cancer once.  He's the first person I know who has gone during this though.  Can't help wondering who else I won't see again. 
Proud Scotsman, he lived for many years in Reading, working in the pub trade.  Reading FC stalwart - home and away fan.   One of the first members of CAMRA and a founder of Reading CAMRA. Can't believe I'm never going to have a pint with the old git again.  Dave Mac, I salute you sir.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2020)

Seems we’ve been drinking a bit more than usual, the blue bin is full, our bin men take stuff in boxes, here’s the box collection...



Bottle of champers with a security tag on it. Lowering the tone of Godalming since 2014...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Seems we’ve been drinking a bit more than usual, the blue bin is full, our bin men take stuff in boxes, here’s the box collection...
> 
> View attachment 206590
> 
> Bottle of champers with a security tag on it. Lowering the tone of Godalming since 2014...



I just hope you're ashamed of yourselves.













mixing glass and metals/plastics


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2020)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Now these shops get their stock from a cash and carry most likely, so the question is: how come cash and carry's have more robust supply chains than the big supermarkets?



what's now known as 'logistics' isn't quite my thing but fairly sure the supermarkets work on principles of being 'lean' and 'efficient' and 'just in time' based on complicated forecasting, so stuff arrives in one end of the distribution centres and goes out the other as quick as possible without a warehousing stage, with the distribution centres working 24/7 and frequent deliveries to individual shops, that then get stuff from lorry to shop floor as quick as possible.

the forecasting systems can't have been able to cope with this happening


----------



## Mattym (Apr 13, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Seems we’ve been drinking a bit more than usual, the blue bin is full, our bin men take stuff in boxes, here’s the box collection...



Ours have stopped the glass collection- which is a bit of a pisser!!!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 13, 2020)

Mattym said:


> Ours have stopped the glass collection- which is a bit of a pisser!!!



Why have they done that?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 13, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why have they done that?



A lot of services have been cut back because of staffing issues.


----------



## Mation (Apr 13, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Just learnt that a mate of mine has died.
> He was "elderly" and had survived cancer once.  He's the first person I know who has gone during this though.  Can't help wondering who else I won't see again.
> Proud Scotsman, he lived for many years in Reading, working in the pub trade.  Reading FC stalwart - home and away fan.   One of the first members of CAMRA and a founder of Reading CAMRA. Can't believe I'm never going to have a pint with the old git again.  Dave Mac, I salute you sir.


Sorry for your loss, mx wcfc x


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 14, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why have they done that?


And probably because there's more rubbish to collect cos of people being at home, so more staff are diverted to normal rubbish collections. As well as refuse collectors being off sick means numbers are down 

I keep expecting our monthly glass collection to be suspended, and I've got at least 4 months worth of glass hanging around cos i keep missing it   That's what I maintain anyway :whistles: No really, I _have_ missed it. It's an embarrassing amount of bottles anyway.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 14, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why have they done that?



As Artaxerxes & Chainsawjob have said, they are cutting back and because out of all the collections glass is (almost) non-perishable. We have similar build up of boxes full of bloody bottles, but of absolutely no significance in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 14, 2020)

Are these private waste contractors?

Our waste collection is still run by the council, and they have directed staff from other operations to cover staff shortages & maintain a regular service for all collections.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 14, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Are these private waste contractors?
> 
> Our waste collection is still run by the council, and they have directed staff from other operations to cover staff shortages & maintain a regular service for all collections.


Our black bin was collected about 2 hrs ago, the green recycling bin (glass, plastic, tins etc) was missed the last collection but one which was three weeks ago, but was collected last week as usual. They've occasionally skipped collections in the past and come the next day so I left it out and they still didn't come and when I checked on the website there was a statement that they were short handed and we would just have to live with a missed collection. 
Even under normal situations missed bin collections are trivial in the grand scheme of things never mind at the moment.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I just hope you're ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> mixing glass and metals/plastics



It's for this exact reason that I've been sticking to brandy. Also, reduced volume of waste compared to beer, wine etc. 

And yes, I would like a medal thank you.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 14, 2020)

Mattym said:


> of absolutely no significance in the grand scheme of things.


^^^ this


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 14, 2020)

Just been to the supermarket, I think I'm getting the hang of this masking & gloving up malarkey. After watching a couple of videos (on here I think), and reading some of the comments in the NHS workers thread, I was much more careful this time about cross-contamination. I left my e-cig in the car so I wasn't tempted to use it in the queue, and didn't get my phone out. I masked up in the car this time, then hand sanitised and put gloves on. Last time I made a phone call while shopping and forget about cross contamination. Doh. 

I still only saw a couple of other people in masks today though. At least a couple of the staff were wearing them this time. I think people are getting bored of social distancing, there were more people not respecting the 2 metres, and just barging past through tight gaps 

These gloves though, your hands smell of latex for the rest of the day.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Just been to the supermarket, I think I'm getting the hang of this masking & gloving up malarkey. After watching a couple of videos (on here I think), and reading some of the comments in the NHS workers thread, I was much more careful this time about cross-contamination. I left my e-cig in the car so I wasn't tempted to use it in the queue, and didn't get my phone out. I masked up in the car this time, then hand sanitised and put gloves on. Last time I made a phone call while shopping and forget about cross contamination. Doh.
> 
> I still only saw a couple of other people in masks today though. At least a couple of the staff were wearing them this time. I think people are getting bored of social distancing, there were more people not respecting the 2 metres, and just barging past through tight gaps
> 
> These gloves though, your hands smell of latex for the rest of the day.


Are you using blue ones? Mine (blue) say "latex-free", and don't really smell of anything very much at all...


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Are you using blue ones? Mine (blue) say "latex-free", and don't really smell of anything very much at all...


No, they're clear, they're made by marigold. Thin like the blue ones (which I use, did use, at work, catering, and don't smell).


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> No, they're clear, they're made by marigold. Thin like the blue ones (which I use, did use, at work, catering, and don't smell).


Aha, right. This does mean, of course, that you're missing out on the "Look everybody, I'm gloved!" lockdown chic that bright blue ones provide 

Still, I guess the latex smell is at least a kind of reminder to maintain precautions...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm going to the shop once every 2-3 days for supplies, I live with an at risk person so the instructions from NHS say to keep it minimum. Big 28 days later vibe but in kettering rather than London. So more like Wyndham than 28 days later, but without the triffids. IN ANY CASE its getting draining in some ways. I had a 'special' delivery posted last tuesday and its still not here, so thats a big annoyance. I mean its been easter weekend and the post bods are all struggling with the current conditions so on the list of things to moan about it seems a trivial one. Nevertheless, I must have weed for the apocalypse.


----------



## Mation (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm missing physical contact. Not sexual, especially, though that would also be nice. But just hugs and ordinary interactions.

Most of my current housemates are much younger than me, so it would seem weird to go to them for my own contact needs. And although we share communal spaces and so are likely cross-contaminated,  we're mostly all (rightly) being as distancy as possible.

Just 4 more days of this quarantine and then I'll have my sign up by the front gate offering "Free Hugs"


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2020)

Mation said:


> I'm missing physical contact. Not sexual, especially, though that would also be nice. But just hugs and ordinary interactions.
> 
> Most of my current housemates are much younger than me, so it would seem weird to go to them for my own contact needs. And although we share communal spaces and so are likely cross-contaminated,  we're mostly all (rightly) being as distancy as possible.
> 
> Just 4 more days of this quarantine and then I'll have my sign up by the front gate offering "Free Hugs"


Yeah - it's the lack of physical interaction that's been the toughest sacrifice for me...


----------



## Mation (Apr 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 14, 2020)

Mation said:


> I'm missing physical contact. Not sexual, especially, though that would also be nice. But just hugs and ordinary interactions.
> 
> Most of my current housemates are much younger than me, so it would seem weird to go to them for my own contact needs. And although we share communal spaces and so are likely cross-contaminated,  we're mostly all (rightly) being as distancy as possible.
> 
> Just 4 more days of this quarantine and then I'll have my sign up by the front gate offering "Free Hugs"


Times a million.

I’m lucky, there’s just the 2 of us and there’s no distancing between my wife and I and we get on 99% of the time and there’s lots of hugs at the moment.  But jeez do I miss seeing/hugging my Fam & Friends.


----------



## Mation (Apr 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Times a million.
> 
> I’m lucky, there’s just the 2 of us and there’s no distancing between my wife and I and we get on 99% of the time and there’s lots of hugs at the moment.  But jeez do I miss seeing/hugging my Fam & Friends.


Yup. Even when this 14 days is up, chances of me getting to hug fam are slim for now. Some friends a bit less so, I hope. But a _wary _hug...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 14, 2020)

Haven't been for a dog walk with the neighbours for a couple of weeks now - they came past the gate and we had a bit of a talk, Cosmo whimpered hello to their dog through the gate. A couple of hours later I went out to see where she was, she was still by the gate looking out at the road


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 14, 2020)

Yeah, it's hard not seeing friends & family.

Although I did see my brother last Friday, in the queue at Tesco, but as I was about 30 people behind him, I had to phone him to talk, but we did wave at each other whilst talking.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 14, 2020)

My webcam has been appropriated, Youngest tells me that the built-in one in her mothers Macbook isn't ideal for online teaching and thus mine has been requisitioned by the Education Authority for the duration of the crisis.
The delivery drivers around here have a new modus operandi where they place the parcel on the doorstep, ring the bell and retreat to a safe distance, and then wait until we give them the thumbs up through the window.
Saw the bus again whilst out on my walk, this time there was a solitary passenger on it sat at the very back as far from the driver as they could get.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 14, 2020)

Mation said:


> Yup. Even when this 14 days is up, chances of me getting to hug fam are slim for now. Some friends a bit less so, I hope. But a _wary _hug...


((((Mation))))


----------



## kebabking (Apr 14, 2020)

existentialist - hello mate, dunno if you might be able to shed some light...

i'm begining to feel a bit under seige. hemmed in, constrained, very much subject to the will and vagaries of others - and its _really_ getting me down. again, proper first world problem, but its affecting me far more than i thought it would given the objective realities of my situation and the objectively much worse experiences i've (i think, fairly happily) gone through before. 

i'm simply not used to having any constraints - apart from self-imposed ones - on what i do, and where i go, and i'm finding the whole thing very difficult: headaches, feeling stressy, etc...


----------



## Mation (Apr 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> ((((Mation))))


----------



## existentialist (Apr 14, 2020)

kebabking said:


> existentialist - hello mate, dunno if you might be able to shed some light...
> 
> i'm begining to feel a bit under seige. hemmed in, constrained, very much subject to the will and vagaries of others - and its _really_ getting me down. again, proper first world problem, but its affecting me far more than i thought it would given the objective realities of my situation and the objectively much worse experiences i've (i think, fairly happily) gone through before.
> 
> i'm simply not used to having any constraints - apart from self-imposed ones - on what i do, and where i go, and i'm finding the whole thing very difficult: headaches, feeling stressy, etc...


OK, so you've got the opposite problem to me! This is what I've come up with, after a little thought...

First off, you're going to need to carve out some "you" space, even just half an hour - and the best way to do that is probably to agree with the rest of your inmates to have some kind of "quiet time" when you're not interacting with each other. Ideally, you can sell this idea to everyone (or at least the other adult), and encourage the notion that having a bit of alone time is a good and healthy thing to do.

It's important that people are able to acknowledge that this is something we all need, and it's important. "Oh, I just wanted to..." isn't going to cut it. 

Assuming you can achieve that, then something possibly worth a try is some sort of guided visualisation - the link below gives you a flavour of the kind of thing I'm on about:

Forest Visualization

Go fairly easy on all the breathing, though - you don't want to hyperventilate. And you may want to choose your own "journey" - I chose that one because of all the forest and nature pictures you post.

But the idea is to use the visualisation to take yourself off somewhere else - hence why you will need some quiet space - and just Not Be There for a bit.

Presumably, given your line of work, you've done the E&E and resistance to interrogation course - did they teach you anything on that about being able to "tune out" and absent yourself from all the bullshit going on? It may not have been quite as "woo" as the guided visualisation thing, but it's the same thing: you're disconnecting from the reality of what's going on around you.

The "journey" aspect seems to be important - people tend not to find static visualisations so easy to stay with, but walking through a forest/landscape/other space in your head, visualising what you see, etc., appears to be better at enabling people to stay in it.

I'll give it a bit more thought, but I think the meditative/visualisation thing might be the best option. The other thought I had was, even if it isn't able to be as long, grabbing a nice long shower might give you enough time for a brief bit of tuning out. But hopefully, the rest of your household might be able to see your suggestion as one they could benefit from, too, and they might buy into it on that account - excellent, as you won't have to work so hard to achieve it the next time.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 14, 2020)

Cheers mate, grateful for that, really grateful.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 14, 2020)

My sisters husband just got made redundant


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Cheers mate, grateful for that, really grateful.


Let me know how you get on...


----------



## bimble (Apr 15, 2020)

Gentleman friend (living with me for lockdown) given two weeks notice on his job yesterday . He’s a contractor so don’t think he gets anything from the virus handouts. Will not be at all easy for him to find another project anytime very soon. It’s going to be a big conversation about maybe living together indefinitely out of circumstance as he won’t be able to keep renting his flat. Mixed feelings.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 15, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Just been to the supermarket <snip>



And another thing, I was busting for a pee the whole time and really wished I wasn't! There was no way I was going to use their loo, it would undo how careful I was being with mask/gloves. It didn't help with keeping calm and thinking clearly. I forgot to buy my neighbour's alcohol (and a couple of other things)! Will have to remedy that today if I can get some at the local shop where I need to go to the post office.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> Gentleman friend (living with me for lockdown) given two weeks notice on his job yesterday . He’s a contractor so don’t think he gets anything from the virus handouts. Will not be at all easy for him to find another project anytime very soon. It’s going to be a big conversation about maybe living together indefinitely out of circumstance as he won’t be able to keep renting his flat. Mixed feelings.


This is the position my OH is in. He's still working on finding out if he's entitled to anything, it's not looking good. Can understand the mixed feelings, it's not what you were expecting I presume (him being there indefinitely)?

Have you seen this thread Freelancers during this crisis ?


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m working harder than ever during this pandemic - didn’t get home yesterday till 19.38 to be precise.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2020)

Ahaha, so in reference to my "opposite problem" comment earlier, I woke up at 0400ish this morning feeling both very...content, and quite uncomfortable. 

I was uncomfortable, because my pillow had disappeared. In the course of figuring out where it had gone - it was 4 in the morning! - I discovered I was hugging it. Shame I couldn't have hugged one of the other three, really - I've got a slightly stiff neck, now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 15, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> My sisters husband just got made redundant



Same. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Ahaha, so in reference to my "opposite problem" comment earlier, I woke up at 0400ish this morning feeling both very...content, and quite uncomfortable.
> 
> I was uncomfortable, because my pillow had disappeared. In the course of figuring out where it had gone - it was 4 in the morning! - I discovered I was hugging it. Shame I couldn't have hugged one of the other three, really - I've got a slightly stiff neck, now.


"My pillow had disappeared" is the punchline to an old joke that begins "I dreamt I was eating a giant marshmallow".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 15, 2020)

Just had a conversation with my mother's care agency, they are struggling and need to reduce visits on 3 days a week, so I'll have to step in now, which I was expecting, I did offer to do one visit 7 days a week, they thanked me for the offer, but said they are OK at the moment, although that situation may change. 

The staff shortages are mainly down to carers having their kids at home, or have stopped working because someone in their own household are vulnerable due to various medical conditions. It was reassuring to know that none of them have any symptoms.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 15, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just had a conversation with my mother's care agency, they are struggling and need to reduce visits on 3 days a week, so I'll have to step in now, which I was expecting, I did offer to do one visit 7 days a week, they thanked me for the offer, but said they are OK at the moment, although that situation may change.
> 
> The staff shortages are mainly down to carers having their kids at home, or have stopped working because someone in their own household are vulnerable due to various medical conditions. It was reassuring to know that none of them have any symptoms.


Your mother is lucky that she has you and your brother, my own parents even more so in that whilst I have moved 40+ miles away, I have 3 siblings who (along with 7 of their 9 adult children) live within a 10 min drive of my parents house. There are however I suspect a lot of elderly and/or disabled who either don't have or are estranged from relatives.
Some are going to get looked after by neighbours or charities but not all, I have a feeling that 2 or 3 months from now there is going to be a rash of people found dead weeks or even months later.


----------



## andysays (Apr 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Ahaha, so in reference to my "opposite problem" comment earlier, I woke up at 0400ish this morning feeling both very...content, and quite uncomfortable.
> 
> I was uncomfortable, because my pillow had disappeared. In the course of figuring out where it had gone - it was 4 in the morning! - I discovered I was hugging it. Shame I couldn't have hugged one of the other three, really - I've got a slightly stiff neck, now.


I *know* Shippou-Sensei has that manga...


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 15, 2020)

From the department of "there's always someone worse off than you" (#617 in a continuing series): a French colleague tells me her Da has had to go into hospital for chemotherapy, and yes it's for the obvious reason. . . This is difficult for her, as she's not currently living in France. Travel back to see her Da may be. . . tricky.

At least the last time I took clean laundry up to my sister in the hospice, the nurses were able to wheel her bed to the window, so we could wave at each other.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 15, 2020)

Work just furloughed thousands of people (basically our entire UK workforce apart from IT bods like me) until the end of May. Not topping up wages past the 80% government allowance either.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2020)

I feel almost guilty posting on this thread, as the impact for me has been pretty minimal.  I'm working from home, of course, but at least I am still working - having survived a redundancy round a few weeks ago - and on full pay.  The main impact really has been worrying about my parents, and for that matter my sister in law's parents, who only made it back to the UK last week after being among the hundreds stuck on cruise ships with the virus breaking out on board...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2020)

andysays said:


> I *know* Shippou-Sensei has that manga...


I think he probably goes in for "specialist" pillows (and, quite possibly, "specialist" hugs, too?)


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 15, 2020)

Playing football with kid, our ball went in next doors garden, so bloke who lives there came out. Straight away said he has the virus so I got him to chuck ball in a washing basket and then I did a deep clean of basket and ball and my hands and stuck basket and ball in shed for a few days. Anyway he looked rough as fuck, said he was five days in and today his breathing was getting fucked. His wife had viral symptoms come on yesterday and they have two teenage lads in house. Feel for him, hes a lovely fella but he's big and has diabetes, he really did look in a bad way


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 15, 2020)

Just had a call , on furlough from Monday until at least 1st June , 1st 2 weeks on full pay,Then still on full pay if we sacrifice 1 days annual leave a week. I'm really lucky in that respect and am quite looking forward to switching off from it all for a bit , however if things haven't sorted themselves out a bit by June  , I reckon redundancies are on the way.


----------



## circleline (Apr 15, 2020)

Had to drive to central London hospital yesterday to collect daughter's chemo meds.  Weird and eerie, yet easy, drive through south/central London.  Hardly recognised well-known streets due to absence of buses and taxis.

One of the multitude of meds that daughter is on for serious illness with lung, kidney and ENT involvement is hydroxychloroquine.  Consultant advised: 'disregard anything you may have read about it'.

But still, made me feel less paranoid and all..


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 15, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just had a call , on furlough from Monday until at least 1st June , 1st 2 weeks on full pay,Then still on full pay if we sacrifice 1 days annual leave a week. I'm really lucky in that respect and am quite looking forward to switching off from it all for a bit , however if things haven't sorted themselves out a bit by June  , I reckon redundancies are on the way.


The critical point is going to come when businesses restart up and the govt stops subsidising pay, most companies biggest cost is labour and at the moment they are essentially getting that paid for them.  If the subsidy ends too soon there is a dnger that employers will find themselves having to meet their payroll bills without the cash coming in to do so.
I hope Sunak has thought of that otherwise this paying companies to furlough staff rather than lay them off is not going to have the desired effect.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 16, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I'm now starting to have to talk to my creditors about not paying things. Starting with the credit card, but I'm going to need to extend my overdraft, and then it's probably time to talk to energy supplier, etc., etc. I'm determined that there will be no shame around this, fuck 'em, it's just The System and it's only money.
> 
> And there are plenty worse than me: friend D's son, just recovering from a heroin addiction, decided to move back in with his ex, a lady with a history of making false allegations to the police, at lockdown, and she accused him of domestic violence and rape yesterday. So his mum who, like me, is beginning to find this isolation a little bit of a strain anyway, was climbing the walls. A lot of supportive hugs have been banked
> 
> ...



Thanks to this post I just got the same from MBNA, thanks mate. 

So easy, fill out an online form and just got a text 2 days later.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 16, 2020)

Had the call about being furloughed.

Full pay, probably from Monday onwards and until 31st May.

Not a surprise, there’s no work for me to do in backoffice IT and the front office of the workplace is closed completely.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> My sisters husband just got made redundant


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2020)

My uncle passed away in the early hours this morning from cancer, he'd been ill a long time and it wasn't unexpected.

Although the death wasn't linked to Coronavirus, it meant that he wasn't able to have visits from his brothers and other relatives and friends over the last weeks and days of his life, as might have been normal at any other time.  Most won't be able to attend his funeral (my parents are shielding).  His wife is now alone in their flat and cannot have the physical closeness of family, friends, and neighbours to support her as would normally happen.  She had to wait with his body alone for the undertaker to arrive, no option to have someone come and stay with her.

If there is any small consolation it is that he died at home with his wife right by him, rather than alone in a hospital somewhere.  Please spare a thought for my Aunt who is now alone - although people are phoning her, no-one can go and give her a hug or stay with her to help her in the immediate aftermath.


----------



## Ceej (Apr 17, 2020)

(((Epona 's aunt))) 
My mum is in a care home - thankfully no cases yet, they've been closed to family and non-essential visitors since 13.3, but there are carers, cooks and admin staff in and out for 100 residents so...
We usually visit 3 times a week - she has advanced Alzheimers, she doesn't know us any more and is hopefully unaware of us not being around. At the moment, we've elected not to send her to hospital if she becomes ill - when she had a fall earlier this year she was in A&E for 8 hours and screamed and lashed out in terror for 7 of them, and that was with me and a carer present. Can't bear the thought of her being there scared and alone. We're all ok with letting her go - less so with allowing her to die purely due to lack of medical intervention.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 17, 2020)

Ah FUCK

I was mentally prepared for a long trip sat at work but they just emailed me

Stuck here til at least June 1st 

that’s not even next fucking month

that’s 94 days minimum spent here..........

A right kick in the baw bag

onwards and upwards


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

I decided I should cut down on the alcohol consumption so today I bought some Budweiser instead.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I decided I should cut down on the alcohol consumption so today I bought some Budweiser instead.


(and a wine box  )


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> (and a wine box  )



Wine box's are great.  Get a plastic tumbler, set up a gazebo in your living room and put some dreadzone on.  Living the festival dream right there.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2020)

My local Nisa has an acceptable 12.5% Pinot Grigio for £3.49 a bottle so got a 'few' bottles of that in. Plus a 10 pack of Strongbow for £8 just in case. Also a cheeky 70cl bottle of rum as a back up. Then a 70cl bottle of house vodka for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> My local Nisa has an acceptable 12.5% Pinot Grigio for £3.49 a bottle so got a 'few' bottles of that in. Plus a 10 pack of Strongbow for £8 just in case. Also a cheeky 70cl bottle of rum as a back up. Then a 70cl bottle of house vodka for medicinal purposes.



You'll be back in there by 8pm tomorrow. You know how this works.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> My local Nisa has an acceptable 12.5% Pinot Grigio for £3.49 a bottle so got a 'few' bottles of that in. Plus a 10 pack of Strongbow for £8 just in case. Also a cheeky 70cl bottle of rum as a back up. Then a 70cl bottle of house vodka for medicinal purposes.



I’m salivating reading that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> You'll be back in there by 8pm tomorrow. You know how this works.


8am


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Wine box's are great.  Get a plastic tumbler, set up a gazebo in your living room and put some dreadzone on.  Living the festival dream right there.


They only had boxes of white wine in Sainsbury's though


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

Lockdown is like being perpetually stuck at some house party late on and hunting for booze, isn't it.

"Dammit, it's white wine... some cheap shit too... oh well. Somebody's left some cider out here too. Can you do anything with vermouth? Does anyone have any fags left?"


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> My local Nisa has an acceptable 12.5% Pinot Grigio for £3.49 a bottle so got a 'few' bottles of that in. Plus a 10 pack of Strongbow for £8 just in case. Also a cheeky 70cl bottle of rum as a back up. Then a 70cl bottle of house vodka for medicinal purposes.


I approve, in times like these it is important to be prepared.


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm reduced to cheap cider atm, a wine box would be a luxury (actually the Morrison's ones are alright, but I always was a cheap date  )


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 17, 2020)

My local wine merchant delivers


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 17, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My local wine merchant delivers


As does my local brewery


----------



## two sheds (Apr 17, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> As does my local brewery



I phoned the local pub to suggest I could be public spirited in taking on some of their beer if they delivered but they're not answering


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I phoned the local pub to suggest I could be public spirited in taking on some of their beer if they delivered but they're not answering



Maybe they are busy polishing it all off themselves...


----------



## Sue (Apr 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Lockdown is like being perpetually stuck at some house party late on and hunting for booze, isn't it.
> 
> "Dammit, it's white wine... some cheap shit too... oh well. Somebody's left some cider out here too. Can you do anything with vermouth? Does anyone have any fags left?"


Yeah, there was some stuff about people claiming they're drinking less under lockdown. Not anyone I know -- they're all busy knocking back that dodgy East European spirit they brought back from their hols 10 years ago and wondering if 2pm is too early to start.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

Sue said:


> Yeah, there was some stuff about people claiming they're drinking less under lockdown. Not anyone I know -- they're all busy knocking back that dodgy East European spirit they brought back from their hols 10 years ago and wondering if 2pm is too early to start.


Whenever you get back from your "essential items" scavenger hunt - bag of salad, some cherry tomatoes, fuck it ten pack of Stella plus three bottles of red - is officially booze o' clock.

oh and twenty b&h sky blue please mate


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2020)

Sue said:


> Yeah, there was some stuff about people claiming they're drinking less under lockdown. Not anyone I know -- they're all busy knocking back that dodgy East European spirit they brought back from their hols 10 years ago and wondering if 2pm is too early to start.



Honestly the recycling bin in our road is overflowing with cans and bottles within a day of it being emptied


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

Epona said:


> Honestly the recycling bin in our road is overflowing with cans and bottles within a day of it being emptied


I am taking my own recycling out now so the caretaker doesn't see that the bags are entirely stuffed with empty cans of Stella.


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am taking my own recycling out now so the caretaker doesn't see that the bags are entirely stuffed with empty cans of Stella.



I would hope they are empty, if not you are doing it wrong


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 17, 2020)

Epona said:


> I would hope they are empty, if not you are doing it wrong


TBH, I'm not sure that drinking Stella in the first place is exactly doing it right in the first place.

(Does anyone else remember when draft Stella was a "premium" lager with a distinctive taste?)


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> (Does anyone else remember when draft Stella was a "premium" lager with a distinctive taste?)


Wasn't it imported at first?
As soon as foreign beers get popular and start being brewed up in Bedford or wherever it is they all start tasting the same i reckon


----------



## moomoo (Apr 17, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> As does my local brewery



As does ours. By that I mean I bring a crate of Budweiser home from work for the boys. I’m an essential beer delivery person on top of my many other talents.


----------



## Supine (Apr 17, 2020)

Very good friend of mine has tested positive. She is a nurse in a covid ward. She had full PPE but still got infected within three weeks of working the front line. Symptoms are not too bad atm but obviously off work for a while. 

I've got so much respect for NHS workers


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> TBH, I'm not sure that drinking Stella in the first place is exactly doing it right in the first place.
> 
> (Does anyone else remember when draft Stella was a "premium" lager with a distinctive taste?)



Part of this whole "Pandemic Personal Consequences" thing is that due to reduced income and work related uncertainty, whole swathes of us are clutching 3 litre bottles of cheap cider and eyeing up bottles of WKD and Thunderbird with a newly found ability to mentally calculate value based on a £/abv analysis.  Criticising someone for drinking Stella sounds fairly petty to some of us right now.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 17, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Wasn't it imported at first?
> As soon as foreign beers get popular and start being brewed up in Bedford or wherever it is they all start tasting the same i reckon



Yes it was proper imported Belgian Beer, till international, big money breweries bought it out and turned it into a standard bog awful lager.  It used to have a really distinctive sulphuric taste and a price tag that mostly put it outside my price range as an uneducated lager drinking student
from wiki....

_Stella Artois_ (/ˌstɛlə ɑːrˈtwɑː/ STEL-ə ar-TWAH) is a Belgian pilsner of between 4.8 and 5.2 percent ABV which was first brewed by Brouwerij _Artois_ (the _Artois_ Brewery) in Leuven, Belgium, in 1926. Since 2008, a 4.8 percent ABV version has also been sold in Britain, Ireland and Canada.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Yes it was proper imported Belgian Beer, till international, big money breweries bought it out and turned it into a standard bog awful lager.  It used to have a really distinctive sulphuric taste and a price tag that mostly put it outside my price range as an uneducated lager drinking student
> from wiki....
> 
> _Stella Artois_ (/ˌstɛlə ɑːrˈtwɑː/ STEL-ə ar-TWAH) is a Belgian pilsner of between 4.8 and 5.2 percent ABV which was first brewed by Brouwerij _Artois_ (the _Artois_ Brewery) in Leuven, Belgium, in 1926. Since 2008, a 4.8 percent ABV version has also been sold in Britain, Ireland and Canada.


Ive got a vague memory of Red Stripe tasting like something, but its been at least 20/25 years since that was imported i reckon
Best selling larger in the UK is Carling supposedly, which says a lot


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 17, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Ive got a vague memory of Red Stripe tasting like something, but its been at least 20/25 years since that was imported i reckon
> Best selling larger in the UK is Carling supposedly, which says a lot


Oh. yes, Red Stripe was good.  Lefty's lager of choice in my student days.


----------



## Ceej (Apr 19, 2020)

A dear friend lost his dad to cv last night - he was elderly and frail but went from having a cough to being dead in 24 hours. 😞


----------



## existentialist (Apr 19, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am taking my own recycling out now so the caretaker doesn't see that the bags are entirely stuffed with empty cans of Stella.


You can minimise the shame by crushing them flat. You can get a lot of cans into a surprisingly small space doing that. And it doesn't even count against your government exercise quota.

ETA: it's also quite cathartic.


----------



## klang (Apr 19, 2020)

Sue said:


> Yeah, there was some stuff about people claiming they're drinking less under lockdown.


I'm def in that camp. I even ended up making a sauce with wine for today's fish lunch as I was worried the wine would go off. Been opened in the fridge since 4 weeks...
Me and her share a beer every few days. Before lock down I'd have 5 or 6 on my own most nights.


----------



## klang (Apr 19, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Wasn't it imported at first?
> As soon as foreign beers get popular and start being brewed up in Bedford or wherever it is they all start tasting the same i reckon


once they start being brewed over here they are likely to have added glucose / sugar


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 19, 2020)

Weekends is for (virtually) catching up with family, my parents are still snug as a bug in their isolation, my Dad is pottering around in his garden and my Mum is annoying him.
My Dad says it's like they're taking part in an episode of the Twilight Zone, they haven't seen anyone else in the flesh for several weeks but food and supplies keep magically appearing in their garage for them. They put the dog in the yard and my sister collects it, takes it for a walk and puts it back in the yard without either of them seeing her.
Spoke to my brother as well, both he and my sister-in-law are furloughed and staying home. One of his sons is a nurse who married a colleague last October in a wedding that was a massive family celebration that seems a lifetime ago. Both of them have had the dreaded lurgy and have made a full recovery, they're 27 and 26 (the same ages as Middle daughter and son's g/f) so I keep telling myself the same odds apply to them, almost convinced myself too.
My brother's youngest child and only daughter is a care assistant at the same home where my own grandmother spent her final days so I know it's a good one.
They have lost 13 (a quarter) of their residents in the past 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2020)

Honestly the subject just came up in the chat of one of the ESO guilds I am in (North America server) and the levels of loonspuddery and outright ignorance exhibited by just ordinary people was utterly terrifying.  I am not feeling very happy right now.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 20, 2020)

We’ve ran out of lemon wipes - the antibacterial ones that are good for cleaning down kitchen work surfaces etc.  Sainsbury’s have sold out with no idea for restocking.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 20, 2020)

Starting week six. Not sleeping so well now. Need to transfer money from UK to Spanish account. Lots of knock on effects. This is likely to destroy a lot of our long term plans.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 20, 2020)

Am out of the house for a blood test this morning (in FFP dust mask, god it’s uncomfy) and it feels so weird, haven’t been anywhere built up in weeks and everything so quiet. Only 4 people in the queue which is unheard of.


----------



## Doodler (Apr 20, 2020)

The hospital rang to offer me some work - collecting dirty scrubs and taking them to the laundry. I don't mind manual work but I'm in my 50s and have asthma, my missus had a major health matter a couple of years ago. The easiest thing was to say no thanks. Don't see the point in either of us ending up in an ICU just for the sake of some low-grade work a younger person could do at far less risk to themselves.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm technically back at work this week - it's only a token gesture as they know I'm about to retire - though can't see the point of officially doing so while I'm being paid to stay home.
I'm also a hands-on teaching room repair person - I do a fair bit of sprinting to sort on the spot problems, but I'm useless on the end of a phone helping people connect their Apple devices to home networks.

But I've been turning up at the MS Teams conferences at 13.30 - mostly for the company - it also means they can say I was "available" - perhaps I should switch my Skype For Business status to "available" occasionally ...
I have to wait in today and towards the end of the week for deliveries ... of things for my new bike ... so I don't know if I'll be there every day - depends on what I find the situation is like on the local path and country lanes at different times of the day - I can't see the harm in accidentally nodding off in a remote spot and stretching the definition of "one hour's exercise" ...

I am also endeavouring to catch up on years of household neglect - with the reward being the consolidation of my tools and materials so I can start to get my head around revamping a whole house over the next couple of years ... my retirement plans were messed-up even before the current craziness...
It'll be nice to have my "cinema/disco room" available for the summer ..

Super-annoyingly I have a load of interesting things I ordered weeks ago trapped on my desk at work in a locked-down office. 

It's extra-weird for me because the last two years in a row I was at home sick for months following viruses


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 20, 2020)

WHERE THE FUCK IS ALL THE FLOUR.


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS ALL THE FLOUR.


My dad ordered some from Shipton Mill, it arrived in a couple of days. Havent seen any in the shops for a month.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS ALL THE FLOUR.


You could probably get a tanker-load delivered, but manageable bags are in short supply - and people to fill them ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2020)

Darn, Outlook won't let me change my photo to a comedy one


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS ALL THE FLOUR.


it's the one thing i've had no trouble getting


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm considering cycling to the big Chinese supermarket at some point - combining exercise and shopping - though I doubt they'll have wholemeal bread flour ...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 20, 2020)

Gram flour seems fairly abundant so I'll probably pick some of that up next time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Gram flour seems fairly abundant so I'll probably pick some of that up next time.


One of the two essential food groups - chickpeas and tahini


----------



## baldrick (Apr 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS ALL THE FLOUR.


I've only got bread flour left now. Have seen none in the shops for weeks. Or yeast.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 20, 2020)

Our friends on the organising committee told us yesterday that our Beer and Cider Festival (late-August) is now cancelled ... no fest at all until August 2021 now, we think.

We were none too surprised, and we were anticipating it, because the deadline for hiring the hall was as soon as next week , and Swansea CAMRA couldn't risk committing ourselves.

In any case, we would need to start sourcing and ordering beer no later than June, and our main ordering man (a professional brewer until recently) has had severe doubts for ages about getting hold of required beers ...... and you can't risk ordering anyway if you're unsure the event will happen.

Absolutely correct decision, but still a big shame. I get there are *far* worse crises around, but still!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> Part of this whole "Pandemic Personal Consequences" thing is that due to reduced income and work related uncertainty, whole swathes of us are *clutching 3 litre bottles of cheap cider and eyeing up bottles of WKD and Thunderbird with a newly found ability to mentally calculate value based on a £/abv analysis*.  Criticising someone for drinking Stella sounds fairly petty to some of us right now.




We're not drinking for now (Dry April for us), but we totally understand the mental calculation thing  -- have done for years. Bang for Buck thoughts aid maths skills!

Saying that, there are limits, and cheap cider would beat Stella any time!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2020)

Just checked my UC account/page/thing  

My claim is dated from the day I claimed not the day I stopped working  



> 20 March to 19 April 2020



It will be paid on the 26/04 which is 4-5 days later than first promised


----------



## scifisam (Apr 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just checked my UC account/page/thing
> 
> My claim is dated from the day I claimed not the day I stopped working
> 
> ...



Yeah, it always starts from the day you claim (specifically, the day you start your claim, not the day you submit it), not the day you stop work. If you want it backdated to the day you stopped work, you need to apply for it specifically and give a "good reason." 





__





						Can I get my benefit backdated? | Get your benefit backdated | Hinckley & Bosworth Borough Council
					

Information about backdating of Housing and Council Tax benefit and how to request backdating




					www.hinckley-bosworth.gov.uk
				




There's a link on there for the online form to apply for backdating.

I think they might be a little more flexible about reasons to claim backdating at the moment, so it's worth applying.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS ALL THE FLOUR.


Strong white bread flour was back in Asda last week here. No rye or wholemeal though.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 20, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I think they might be a little more flexible about reasons to claim backdating at the moment, so it's worth applying.


I thought they'd specifically said that currently they'd pay from day one, unlike normally?


----------



## andysays (Apr 20, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> I thought they'd specifically said that currently they'd pay from day one, unlike normally?


Normally (pre-covid) they don't pay until a few days (can't remember how many, sorry) after you first claim, unless you can demonstrate a reason why your claim was delayed. 

Now they're apparently paying from the day you started your claim, again unless you can demonstrate a reason why your claim was delayed.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 20, 2020)

I actually just got a call from a UC person this afternoon, which was quicker than I expected. He said that the assessment period started from the day you started the claim, and after a month there would be a message in your "journal" as to what you were getting for that month, and actual money would come through a few days after that.

If you start the process and don't complete it within a certain time it gets cancelled btw (a month I think).


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 20, 2020)

MiL decided to go to church yesterday (some sort of evangelical thing, I think) and went to bed with a bit of a fever, diarrhea this morning  

I'm sure that's too quick for symptoms, but who the hell is encouraging 70 somethings to gather in church halls


----------



## scifisam (Apr 20, 2020)

andysays said:


> Normally (pre-covid) they don't pay until a few days (can't remember how many, sorry) after you first claim, unless you can demonstrate a reason why your claim was delayed.
> 
> Now they're apparently paying from the day you started your claim, again unless you can demonstrate a reason why your claim was delayed.



Yes, the difference is that there used to be a difference of about five days between when you started your claim and when you were actually got paid for it.

But it was never from the date you stopped work unless you applied for backdating.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 20, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> MiL decided to go to church yesterday (some sort of evangelical thing, I think) and went to bed with a bit of a fever, diarrhea this morning
> 
> I'm sure that's too quick for symptoms, but who the hell is encouraging 70 somethings to gather in church halls



I'm sure my brother (lab tech in a hospital) said the mode was 2 days but that still sounds a bit quick. Remember all the other bugs are still around.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 20, 2020)

old bill (or pcso at least - are they young bill?) were doing a road block on one of the main roads in to reading this morning and stopping cars.

i obviously managed to look respectable enough for them to take my word that i was going to work and who i work for and what i do without me having to show work identification or the 'key worker' letter that employer has given us

meh


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> old bill (or pcso at least - are they young bill?) were doing a road block on one of the main roads in to reading this morning and stopping cars.
> bank
> i obviously managed to look respectable enough for them to take my word that i was going to work and who i work for and what i do without me having to show work identification or the 'key worker' letter that employer has given us
> 
> meh



I had to laugh at the old bill in Sussex pulling people over, coming into the likes of Brighton & Worthing over the Easter weekend.

Where are you from? <somewhere outside Sussex> Where are you going? <the beach> No, you are not, here's your £60 fine, now turn around & go home, if you come back you'll get a £120 fine.

Some of these twats had drove over a 100 miles before being forced to turn around & go home!


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 20, 2020)

The gf is working from home for a minimum of 2 months starting tomorrow.

She’s commandeered our dining room as her home office and said she’s looking forward to not having to wear shoes for work!


----------



## moomoo (Apr 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> old bill (or pcso at least - are they young bill?) were doing a road block on one of the main roads in to reading this morning and stopping cars.
> 
> i obviously managed to look respectable enough for them to take my word that i was going to work and who i work for and what i do without me having to show work identification or the 'key worker' letter that employer has given us
> 
> meh



I’m hoping my uniform will give them a clue as to where I’m going!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 20, 2020)

moomoo said:


> I’m hoping my uniform will give them a clue as to where I’m going!



Invading Poland?


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 21, 2020)

Anyone know if it's still as horrendous getting through on the phone to make a UC claim? We're gonna have to do that now. It's gonna be a mare, OH will have to send them everything, all his accounts, he's self-employed (mixed in with a short permanent payroll job he had last year, just to keep it complicated   ). Me, I just get £60 a week furlough pay atm. I'm chasing up about other work.

We heard from the letting agents yesterday, they were checking up on our situation with regard to paying the rent (we were able to pay April's). They said the L/L is very sympathetic to our situation (we'd let them know we have virtually no income due to Corona). So that's something. Decent of them in fact. As much as I can feel that about a L/L. We'll have to see what HB we can get, and negotiate something with the L/L about the difference. Feels a bit daunting tbh.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 21, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Anyone know if it's still as horrendous getting through on the phone to make a UC claim? We're gonna have to do that now. It's gonna be a mare, OH will have to send them everything, all his accounts, he's self-employed (mixed in with a short permanent payroll job he had last year, just to keep it complicated   ). Me, I just get £60 a week furlough pay atm. I'm chasing up about other work.


I found it pretty quick - you do it all online and only get a phone call at the end from someone to check up your details, which came through the first working day after I finished. Getting the identity verification app to actually work was the main problem  I didn't have to send any accounts (just what savings I had). Having said that my situation is fairly simple.

This is not to say it provides an enormous amount of money of course.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks FM. I was under the impression first contact had to be by phone call, and people were listening to holding music for hours, so that's good you can do it all online.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 21, 2020)

Epona said:


> My uncle passed away in the early hours this morning from cancer, he'd been ill a long time and it wasn't unexpected.
> 
> Although the death wasn't linked to Coronavirus, it meant that he wasn't able to have visits from his brothers and other relatives and friends over the last weeks and days of his life, as might have been normal at any other time.  Most won't be able to attend his funeral (my parents are shielding).  His wife is now alone in their flat and cannot have the physical closeness of family, friends, and neighbours to support her as would normally happen.  She had to wait with his body alone for the undertaker to arrive, no option to have someone come and stay with her.
> 
> If there is any small consolation it is that he died at home with his wife right by him, rather than alone in a hospital somewhere.  Please spare a thought for my Aunt who is now alone - although people are phoning her, no-one can go and give her a hug or stay with her to help her in the immediate aftermath.


How sad. Really bleak. So sorry for your family x


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 21, 2020)

I need a little arghhhhh. I hate talking on the phone. I don't even phone my friends or family unless something serious is going on for them. But in order not to lose my job I've had to agree to try counselling over the phone. I did my first day yesterday and it was just as shit as I expected. Not only was it incredibly nerve wracking and awkward but my signal or theirs would drop out making us have to repeat ourselves. I can't counsel someone I can't see, when we can barely hear eachother while feeling this fucking uptight and unskilled. It's just not going to work out. I found it so exhausting I had to take a nap at lunchtime and was in bed by nine.. a fucking stressed husk of a person.     and no...I'm not allowed to video call. Fuck.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 21, 2020)

Had an operation yesterday and walked there and back to the hospital to avoid lurgy people and surfaces.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 21, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I need a little arghhhhh. I hate talking on the phone. I don't even phone my friends or family unless something serious is going on for them. But in order not to lose my job I've had to agree to try counselling over the phone. I did my first day yesterday and it was just as shit as I expected. Not only was it incredibly nerve wracking and awkward but my signal or theirs would drop out making us have to repeat ourselves. I can't counsel someone I can't see, when we can barely hear eachother while feeling this fucking uptight and unskilled. It's just not going to work out. I found it so exhausting I had to take a nap at lunchtime and was in bed by nine.. a fucking stressed husk of a person.     and no...I'm not allowed to video call. Fuck.


You must be more than ready for private practice by now. Get yourself some indemnity insurance (ppsweb.info) and a Counselling Directory profile, and you're good to go. You'd be surprised how few private clients it takes to match a college salary. 

Free guidance available here.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 21, 2020)

existentialist said:


> You must be more than ready for private practice by now. Get yourself some indemnity insurance (ppsweb.info) and a Counselling Directory profile, and you're good to go. You'd be surprised how few private clients it takes to match a college salary.
> 
> Free guidance available here.


hmm in fact I already have the insurance as I was about to begin before all this went down. I'm going to no doubt cry at my supervisor this morn about this. Cos the thing is...I was a lot better when ringing ex clients cos we already have a relationship...just gotta ride this week out somehow. I guess the thing is...If I didn't give a shit I'd see this as easy money...one 15 min clunky phonecall instead of a usual very focused 50 min face to face- easy money right?? but nah, I do care and I want to help. This does not feel helpful and it's highly stressful.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I need a little arghhhhh. I hate talking on the phone. I don't even phone my friends or family unless something serious is going on for them. But in order not to lose my job I've had to agree to try counselling over the phone. I did my first day yesterday and it was just as shit as I expected. Not only was it incredibly nerve wracking and awkward but my signal or theirs would drop out making us have to repeat ourselves. I can't counsel someone I can't see, when we can barely hear eachother while feeling this fucking uptight and unskilled. It's just not going to work out. I found it so exhausting I had to take a nap at lunchtime and was in bed by nine.. a fucking stressed husk of a person.     and no...I'm not allowed to video call. Fuck.



My sister and my mum are both doing this. I think for my mum the tricky part is that the home/work separation she normally relies on to stay sane has disappeared. 

I'm concerned that this might all be used as a pretext to tell mental health workers oh, as you've shown you can work so effectively from home, you won't be needing that office that we can now sell of for housing or whatever.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 21, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> hmm in fact I already have the insurance as I was about to begin before all this went down. I'm going to no doubt cry at my supervisor this morn about this. Cos the thing is...I was a lot better when ringing ex clients cos we already have a relationship...just gotta ride this week out somehow. I guess the thing is...If I didn't give a shit I'd see this as easy money...one 15 min clunky phonecall instead of a usual very focused 50 min face to face- easy money right?? but nah, I do care and I want to help. This does not feel helpful and it's highly stressful.


I hate phone counselling (giving and receiving). Supervision is marginally better. I have one video client this morning (walk in the park, helps that he's a fairly experienced Zoom user), and a new phone client, which I am not looking forward to ONE TINY BIT. He's on a mobile, which I find makes it even harder to judge tone of voice, etc., on. I'm leaning quite hard on my admins to give me video clients, but most of them seem to want phone. Boo.

I find that using the phone hands-free helps a bit - at least I can gesticulate!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> hmm in fact I already have the insurance as I was about to begin before all this went down. I'm going to no doubt cry at my supervisor this morn about this. Cos the thing is...I was a lot better when ringing ex clients cos we already have a relationship...just gotta ride this week out somehow. I guess the thing is...If I didn't give a shit I'd see this as easy money...one 15 min clunky phonecall instead of a usual very focused 50 min face to face- easy money right?? but nah, I do care and I want to help. This does not feel helpful and it's highly stressful.



I'm sure your clients will pick up on the fact you are genuinely trying to help them in a situation when you could (literally) just phone it in and get away with it. I'm sure they are not expecting you to be perfect or to work miracles, so there's no reason why you should expect that of yourself.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 21, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> My sister and my mum are both doing this. I think for my mum the tricky part is that the home/work separation she normally relies on to stay sane has disappeared.
> 
> I'm concerned that this might all be used as a pretext to tell mental health workers oh, as you've shown you can work so effectively from home, you won't be needing that office that we can now sell of for housing or whatever.


TBF, that would save me two 50 mile commuting round trips a week, so I wouldn't mind. But, as I'm one of the two in charge, it would be my decision, anyway . Although I'm already setting expectations for a "remote day" and an "office day", just in case it can be made to work...

Actually, this lockdown is making me put all the cards on the table and look for embedded assumptions and unseen new opportunities...maybe I'll change career again?


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 21, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Had an operation yesterday and walked there and back to the hospital to avoid lurgy people and surfaces.


That is hardcore.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 21, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm sure your clients will pick up on the fact you are genuinely trying to help them in a situation when you could (literally) just phone it in and get away with it. I'm sure they are not expecting you to be perfect or to work miracles, so there's no reason why you should expect that of yourself.


Thankyou. That really helped to read that. You're right.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 21, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> That is hardcore.


General anaesthetic too. In theatre at 3pm, in recovery at 4pm, then out of the hospital by 4.30pm. I lied and said I had someone waiting for me. Nice walk home and so far today the pain is manageable.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Thankyou. That really helped to read that. You're right.



 No problem. That'll be 35 quid.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think he probably goes in for "specialist" pillows (and, quite possibly, "specialist" hugs, too?)



Yes for specialist pillows. Not sure about the specialist hugging.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 21, 2020)

TopCat said:


> General anaesthetic too. In theatre at 3pm, in recovery at 4pm, then out of the hospital by 4.30pm. I lied and said I had someone waiting for me. Nice walk home and so far today the pain is manageable.



Good to hear


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 21, 2020)

TopCat said:


> TopCat said:
> 
> 
> > General anaesthetic too. In theatre at 3pm, in recovery at 4pm, then out of the hospital by 4.30pm. I lied and said I had someone waiting for me. Nice walk home and so far today the pain is manageable.



take it it wasn’t yer bunions getting done


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> That is hardcore.



Pfft. Unless he did the operation himself with half a bottle of vodka for disinfectant and the other half for anaesthetic I'm not interested.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 21, 2020)

Hope it's a smooth recovery TopCat and the pain stays manageable.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 21, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> take it it wasn’t yer bunions getting done


Cancer stuff. I have been tested for covid 19 last week and was  negative.  I really wanted to get in and out quickly . 
They said decisions are clinical and on a case by case basis but it was clear that I would be unlikely to get into the ICU if I picked up covid 19 whilst in the hospital. 
Made it scary being in there. Not wanting to touch anything. 

I'm home and happy. The faint smell of bleach hangs over me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 21, 2020)

I've been putting off bike riding all year because I've had a dodgy knee, today I've just said fuck it and gone for an hours ride and my knees no more dodgy than usual after sitting around taking it easy.

So I'll be seeing how that goes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2020)

TopCat said:


> General anaesthetic too. In theatre at 3pm, in recovery at 4pm, then out of the hospital by 4.30pm. I lied and said I had someone waiting for me. Nice walk home and so far today the pain is manageable.


Am so chuffed to hear this brother. 
Call me if you want to sound off x


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 22, 2020)

Just had a call from my sarcoma nurse regarding my next bout of chemotherapy. My oncologist is calling me later this afternoon with a phone consultation. I asked about the palaver of driving through just for my bloods checking and I was advised my oncologist will tell me what to do.
Apparently there is a drive through phlebotomy facility at Sheffield Arena alongside the covid-19 test area.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 22, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Just had a call from my sarcoma nurse regarding my next bout of chemotherapy. My oncologist is calling me later this afternoon with a phone consultation. I asked about the palaver of driving through just for my bloods checking and I was advised my oncologist will tell me what to do.
> Apparently there is a drive through phlebotomy facility at Sheffield Arena alongside the covid-19 test area.


New ways of working. Good luck with it.


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2020)

Good luck to all the above posters going through health challenges during this, so worrying and I wish you all the best^^

Nothing like on that level but I am getting the fear every time OH is a bit wheezy - it isn't that unusual as he has severe asthma but I'm getting really worried all the time, it's just he's been hospitalised due to having other viruses before because of his asthma and it's a really big worry.  He's keeping going out to a minimum and to be fair it's pretty quiet round here so not a lot of risk if he wants to go for a quick saunter around the back streets for some exercise and fresh air, I just am regularly anxious even more than usual about health (I know I am not alone in that sort of fear especially at the moment).  I can't help thinking that a factor that is triggering it might be the extreme heat in here, it's horrible.

As for myself, I have gone largely nocturnal, am having trouble sleeping for any length of time, but am spending around 12-14 hours a day in bed just feeling bored and miserable.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2020)

One of the two (!) village bakers are open once a week, so I FB messages them about buying 00 flour and yeast on their Wednesday opening event... then completely forgot to go ☹️🤦🏽‍♀️ Was it Wednesday? Apparently so.

I have had to acknowledge that I need to Go For A Walk every morning, or I feel fucking dreadful and sad and moody and fat and awful. So now I’m setting an alarm to get up & at ‘em at a single-figures hour otherwise taking 2+ hours to do 11k steps (it’s very hilly) means I look bad on Skype 🙄


----------



## Ceej (Apr 23, 2020)

Everyone looks bad on Skype!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm having a fucking meltdown. I know if I type it out it will make me sound ridiculous. But here I am unable to get out of bed for my walk because I am shaking and sobbing over a dispute I am having with my manager over fricking zoom meetings. So I am already well out of my comfort zone by working from home and over the phone (phone phobic) but I am trying my best despite extreme anxiety. So I AM fulfilling my responsibilities. However my manager is insisting that I also attend morning zoom meetings with a number of colleagues every morning, just before I call my first client. Being ADHD diagnosed and with a high chance of also meeting ASD diagnosis (according to my psych also...not just my own opinion) I am finding all this change very difficult. I found a way to make my mornings as stress free and relaxing as possible, so that I can be as calm as possible for those daunting phone calls, So when my manager said I had to also have these all team work zooms in the morning I panicked. I tried logging in, despite the anxiety and when everyone's faces came up on my screen I was so overwhelmed I just exited the app. I can't fucking do it  I had been tossing and turning the night before worrying about it and by the morning my panic was unbearable. So I decided, that since she had asked me just the day before if I would be willing to be the ASD/ADHD ambassador (a completely undefined role- I dunno- something about helping my colleagues understand the difference between working with neurotypical clients and autistic or adhd clients) that perhaps she might understand that I was not just being awkward, but that I was expressing a genuine difficulty I am facing. But her reply to me was basically that this is a required part of my work day now, that my colleagues find it helpful and reassuring in this time of isolation to see eachother and that I would miss important information if I did not attend. She emailed me this and sometimes she texts me or phones me....so why is fucking zoom the only way she can convey that information to me all of a sudden? and why are other people's needs to see eachothers faces, more important than my need to not be having a meltdown just before I attempt to have a call with my clients? I am so fucking done. This feels like a change too far to me and it doesn't seem unreasonable to me for her to information share during lockdown in the way she always has with me before. The current situation is I have dug my heels in and refused these meetings and now I feel like she is possibly gossiping about me or telling my boss that I am being awkward. They are expecting me to attend a 2 hour 'fun' zoom all staff quiz this afternoon and I'm terrified. It won't be fun, it will be awkward, stressful and possibly humiliating.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 23, 2020)

Ceej said:


> Everyone looks bad on Skype!


I'm no great fan of Zoom's business ethics, but there's no doubt that their video offering is out in front of the competition. Skype is disgusting.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'm having a fucking meltdown. I know if I type it out it will make me sound ridiculous. But here I am unable to get out of bed for my walk because I am shaking and sobbing over a dispute I am having with my manager over fricking zoom meetings. So I am already well out of my comfort zone by working from home and over the phone (phone phobic) but I am trying my best despite extreme anxiety. So I AM fulfilling my responsibilities. However my manager is insisting that I also attend morning zoom meetings with a number of colleagues every morning, just before I call my first client. Being ADHD diagnosed and with a high chance of also meeting ASD diagnosis (according to my psych also...not just my own opinion) I am finding all this change very difficult. I found a way to make my mornings as stress free and relaxing as possible, so that I can be as calm as possible for those daunting phone calls, So when my manager said I had to also have these all team work zooms in the morning I panicked. I tried logging in, despite the anxiety and when everyone's faces came up on my screen I was so overwhelmed I just exited the app. I can't fucking do it  I had been tossing and turning the night before worrying about it and by the morning my panic was unbearable. So I decided, that since she had asked me just the day before if I would be willing to be the ASD/ADHD ambassador (a completely undefined role- I dunno- something about helping my colleagues understand the difference between working with neurotypical clients and autistic or adhd clients) that perhaps she might understand that I was not just being awkward, but that I was expressing a genuine difficulty I am facing. But her reply to me was basically that this is a required part of my work day now, that my colleagues find it helpful and reassuring in this time of isolation to see eachother and that I would miss important information if I did not attend. She emailed me this and sometimes she texts me or phones me....so why is fucking zoom the only way she can convey that information to me all of a sudden? and why are other people's needs to see eachothers faces, more important than my need to not be having a meltdown just before I attempt to have a call with my clients? I am so fucking done. This feels like a change too far to me and it doesn't seem unreasonable to me for her to information share during lockdown in the way she always has with me before. The current situation is I have dug my heels in and refused these meetings and now I feel like she is possibly gossiping about me or telling my boss that I am being awkward. They are expecting me to attend a 2 hour 'fun' zoom all staff quiz this afternoon and I'm terrified. It won't be fun, it will be awkward, stressful and possibly humiliating.


Ah, the Manager Enthusiastically Trying To Embrace Change. I've had to be careful not to be that person. 

And enforced jollity is rarely anything other than shit. 

(((Clair)))


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> ... she had asked me just the day before if I would be willing to be the ASD/ADHD ambassador (a completely undefined role- I dunno- something about helping my colleagues understand the difference between working with neurotypical clients and autistic or adhd clients) that perhaps she might understand that I was not just being awkward, but that I was expressing a genuine difficulty I am facing. But her reply to me was basically that this is a required part of my work day now, that my colleagues find it helpful and reassuring in this time of isolation to see eachother and that I would miss important information if I did not attend...


sounds like she could do with having someone in post who can train her up on neurodiversity _in the workplace_ as well as in the client group 

i'm honestly astounded that it has to be so hard  sorry clair ((()))

someone mentioned a way of switching off the faces i think if it's that specifically that's unmanageable. but fuck the "fun" quiz in its (numerous) fucking faces


----------



## existentialist (Apr 23, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> sounds like she could do with having someone in post who can train her up on neurodiversity _in the workplace_ as well as in the client group
> 
> i'm honestly astounded that it has to be so hard  sorry clair ((()))
> 
> someone mentioned a way of switching off the faces i think if it's that specifically that's unmanageable. but fuck the "fun" quiz in its (numerous) fucking faces


...and the horse it rode in on...


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 23, 2020)

oh no, the horse it rode in on could have some practical use as an emotional support animal


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'm having a fucking meltdown. I know if I type it out it will make me sound ridiculous. But here I am unable to get out of bed for my walk because I am shaking and sobbing over a dispute I am having with my manager over fricking zoom meetings. So I am already well out of my comfort zone by working from home and over the phone (phone phobic) but I am trying my best despite extreme anxiety. So I AM fulfilling my responsibilities. However my manager is insisting that I also attend morning zoom meetings with a number of colleagues every morning, just before I call my first client. Being ADHD diagnosed and with a high chance of also meeting ASD diagnosis (according to my psych also...not just my own opinion) I am finding all this change very difficult. I found a way to make my mornings as stress free and relaxing as possible, so that I can be as calm as possible for those daunting phone calls, So when my manager said I had to also have these all team work zooms in the morning I panicked. I tried logging in, despite the anxiety and when everyone's faces came up on my screen I was so overwhelmed I just exited the app. I can't fucking do it  I had been tossing and turning the night before worrying about it and by the morning my panic was unbearable. So I decided, that since she had asked me just the day before if I would be willing to be the ASD/ADHD ambassador (a completely undefined role- I dunno- something about helping my colleagues understand the difference between working with neurotypical clients and autistic or adhd clients) that perhaps she might understand that I was not just being awkward, but that I was expressing a genuine difficulty I am facing. But her reply to me was basically that this is a required part of my work day now, that my colleagues find it helpful and reassuring in this time of isolation to see eachother and that I would miss important information if I did not attend. She emailed me this and sometimes she texts me or phones me....so why is fucking zoom the only way she can convey that information to me all of a sudden? and why are other people's needs to see eachothers faces, more important than my need to not be having a meltdown just before I attempt to have a call with my clients? I am so fucking done. This feels like a change too far to me and it doesn't seem unreasonable to me for her to information share during lockdown in the way she always has with me before. The current situation is I have dug my heels in and refused these meetings and now I feel like she is possibly gossiping about me or telling my boss that I am being awkward. They are expecting me to attend a 2 hour 'fun' zoom all staff quiz this afternoon and I'm terrified. It won't be fun, it will be awkward, stressful and possibly humiliating.


It seems your manager has a terribly blinkered approach to this. If they understand the requirements for accepting diversity in the client group then they should be able to implement policy that supports neurodiversity in the staff. I would be unhappy about this situation and make some noise. It is resolvable and should not be putting you in this situation.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune here's an article on why video conferencing is challenging for neuro diverse people https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw16RVqqWfG8c82ZKubWmtH_

It was a quick skim so not sure of conclusions


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 23, 2020)

Getting increasingly fed up with the sheer lack of space here, there's just no room to do some of the projects I'd like to do (I'd like to make some plaster molds for slip casting ceramics when I finally get back to the studio) and the flat just feels to fucking small.

Thank fuck I have the allotment and the forest to break the stay indoors rule but still.

I probably should study or learn something but I just can't be fucked. My concentration increasingly sucks anyway.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 23, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> It seems your manager has a terribly blinkered approach to this. If they understand the requirements for accepting diversity in the client group then they should be able to implement policy that supports neurodiversity in the staff. I would be unhappy about this situation and make some noise. It is resolvable and should not be putting you in this situation.


I've run up against similar annoyance - though not as personally challenging as Clair's - with managers. The problem, at least in my case, is that as a clinician being managed by non-clinicians, there's a vast gulf of perspective. We're used to fostering change through encouragement, support, finding strengths, etc. Too many managers, and especially those in the public sector, tend not to have the imagination or courage to "allow" things to go right, and tend to go for big carrots and bigger sticks.

Which, when you are trying to get someone to do something a long way out of their comfort zone, really, really doesn't work. In fact, it achieves the opposite: you may force them to co-operate under duress, but they're very unlikely indeed ever to buy in to what you're doing. And rightly so, in my view.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 23, 2020)

Good news. I spoke with my clinical supervisor and she was fuming on my behalf and helped calm me down. She then rang my manager and explained that reasonable adjustments must be made in respect of the neurodiversity of the staff as well as clients. She said my manager was very defensive at first and mentioned how she'd asked me to be the ambassador (I keep wanting ferrero rocher) like that made her look like she was diversity aware   
She is a fucking legend. No more zoom meetings, no enforced 'fun' and she demanded I go sit in the garden till I stop shaking and sobbing. So I will.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 23, 2020)

enjoy the sunshine lovely xx


----------



## existentialist (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Good news. I spoke with my clinical supervisor and she was fuming on my behalf and helped calm me down. She then rang my manager and explained that reasonable adjustments must be made in respect of the neurodiversity of the staff as well as clients. She said my manager was very defensive at first and mentioned how she'd asked me to be the ambassador (I keep wanting ferrero rocher) like that made her look like she was diversity aware
> She is a fucking legend. No more zoom meetings, no enforced 'fun' and she demanded I go sit in the garden till I stop shaking and sobbing. So I will.


Nice work on recruiting some support, there, Clair. Sounds like your manager needs to understand that diversity isn't just about ticking boxes and sticking a rainbow up on Pride Week 

ETA: this year, my college "line manager" (poor woman, having yours truly as a report) emailed round a little banner we could add to our emails. And then said, slightly tongue-in-cheek, "I notice you're not using our inclusivity banner on your email, existentialist...". To which I replied, completely deadpan, "No, you're right, I'm not" _shutface_

I think I'm just going to have to get used to working for people whom I'm not remotely frightened of, and who are generally slightly frightened of me. Bless 'em - with a little more insight, they'd *know* there's nothing to be frightened of, muahahaha.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 23, 2020)

kid1 is enjoying the fact that their "spiritual reflection" (catholic college) this term is all around ASD awareness  she'll enjoy setting a few myths straight


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 23, 2020)

Ceej said:


> Everyone looks bad on Skype!


Soz, I meant my absence looks bad, as I’d still be out climbing a hill 😬


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow. I spoke too soon. My manager did grass me up to my boss, who now believes I'm unfit to work...and so I'm being furloughed. All because I won't zoom.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Wow. I spoke too soon. My manager did grass me up to my boss, who now believes I'm unfit to work...and so I'm being furloughed. All because I won't zoom.


That's shit. But it's also an opportunity. 

One thing I do think is going to come out of this pandemic is that a lot of people are going to take a long, hard look at what their workplaces were like both before, and during the whole lockdown process.

And I think a LOT of employers are going to be found wanting.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Wow. I spoke too soon. My manager did grass me up to my boss, who now believes I'm unfit to work...and so I'm being furloughed. All because I won't zoom.


Wait, just like that? Strikes me that this is a potentially under appreciated problem with the furlough thing - I mean they couldn't just make you redundant under those circumstances, but they can use furlough to bully you.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 23, 2020)

What you put above I think needs to go in writing .... "Just to confirm ...."


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 23, 2020)

I literally don't have the spoons to even reply to them right now. But it is frustrating as if I thought I was unfit to practice, I'd be the first person to raise it. It really feels like my manager has stuck the knife in cos I was rocking the boat and this might make her look bad if I were to take it further.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I literally don't have the spoons to even reply to them right now. But it is frustrating as if I thought I was unfit to practice, I'd be the first person to raise it. It really feels like my manager has stuck the knife in cos I was rocking the boat and this might make her look bad if I were to take it further.


Are you in a union?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 23, 2020)

..Ugh.


----------



## Mation (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I literally don't have the spoons to even reply to them right now. But it is frustrating as if I thought I was unfit to practice, I'd be the first person to raise it. It really feels like my manager has stuck the knife in cos I was rocking the boat and this might make her look bad if I were to take it further.


Oh love  I know this battle; the managers who think it's somehow possible for you to put the ADHD (and ASD) aside when they want you to do something that's just what they do, so everyone must. I've majorly lost my shit twice at them (pre-lockdown).

Can your clinical supervisor talk to HR? They can't just ignore the Equalities Act (I mean, I know they want to, but those words seem to spur on a different response).

Maybe see how you feel about it sometime after the weekend, and give yourself time to stock up on some spoons in the meantime?

Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Mation (Apr 23, 2020)

And I know you know this, but I often find re-reading this, and sometimes sending it to other people, to be of comfort.





__





						You can do more when you remember that you’re disabled. – Real Social Skills
					





					www.realsocialskills.org


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 23, 2020)

Clair De Lune 

  

subject to the disclaimer that i'm not a lawyer or a union rep, this all sounds extremely dubious.

to some extent, the detail of how furlough works is still being sorted out on the hoof.

but this is my trade union's advice on it all.

some highlights (my emphasis) - 

"An *employer will need to consult with employees* about the situation *and will need an employee’s consent to put them on furlough leave*. "

"The employer will need to select those to be furloughed *in a fair and non-discriminatory way*. A selection process may be required."

"The employer will also have to agree with the employee if they propose to only pay 80% of their wage (limited to a maximum of £2500) rather than pay them their full wage. Placing an employee on furlough leave is a change to the employment contract, so agreement must be reached. "

"Placing an employee on furlough with reduced pay without consent is likely to be a breach of contract and *an unlawful deduction from wages* "

I'd seriously suggest talking to your trade union (if you have one) - failing that, then expect there are others round here who may be better equipped than me to assist in finding the appropriate way of telling your employer to get to fuck...


----------



## andysays (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Clair De Lune 

Sorry to hear what you're going through.

I've been advised/reminded in the current situation by my union that no one has to obey an unreasonable instruction from an employer, ever. What is unreasonable will obviously depend on the employee - what is reasonable for one may be unreasonable for another.

It sounds like what you've been asked/instructed to do regarding Zoom etc is unreasonable for you, given your circumstances which your employer is aware of.

Try not to worry about it over the weekend, but it sounds as if they're in the wrong and there should be a straight-forward (ish) way to sort it out next week or whenever you're feeling up to it.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 24, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'm having a fucking meltdown. I know if I type it out it will make me sound ridiculous. But here I am unable to get out of bed for my walk because I am shaking and sobbing over a dispute I am having with my manager over fricking zoom meetings. So I am already well out of my comfort zone by working from home and over the phone (phone phobic) but I am trying my best despite extreme anxiety. So I AM fulfilling my responsibilities. However my manager is insisting that I also attend morning zoom meetings with a number of colleagues every morning, just before I call my first client. Being ADHD diagnosed and with a high chance of also meeting ASD diagnosis (according to my psych also...not just my own opinion) I am finding all this change very difficult. I found a way to make my mornings as stress free and relaxing as possible, so that I can be as calm as possible for those daunting phone calls, So when my manager said I had to also have these all team work zooms in the morning I panicked. I tried logging in, despite the anxiety and when everyone's faces came up on my screen I was so overwhelmed I just exited the app. I can't fucking do it  I had been tossing and turning the night before worrying about it and by the morning my panic was unbearable. So I decided, that since she had asked me just the day before if I would be willing to be the ASD/ADHD ambassador (a completely undefined role- I dunno- something about helping my colleagues understand the difference between working with neurotypical clients and autistic or adhd clients) that perhaps she might understand that I was not just being awkward, but that I was expressing a genuine difficulty I am facing. But her reply to me was basically that this is a required part of my work day now, that my colleagues find it helpful and reassuring in this time of isolation to see eachother and that I would miss important information if I did not attend. She emailed me this and sometimes she texts me or phones me....so why is fucking zoom the only way she can convey that information to me all of a sudden? and why are other people's needs to see eachothers faces, more important than my need to not be having a meltdown just before I attempt to have a call with my clients? I am so fucking done. This feels like a change too far to me and it doesn't seem unreasonable to me for her to information share during lockdown in the way she always has with me before. The current situation is I have dug my heels in and refused these meetings and now I feel like she is possibly gossiping about me or telling my boss that I am being awkward. They are expecting me to attend a 2 hour 'fun' zoom all staff quiz this afternoon and I'm terrified. It won't be fun, it will be awkward, stressful and possibly humiliating.


Cover the screen with a sheet of paper so you don't have to look at them and smeer a bit of vaseline over your camera if you want to avoid their evil eye. Everyone will think it's just a dodgy connection and you'll just have to suffer a normal mind-numbing confrence call


----------



## Looby (Apr 24, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Wow. I spoke too soon. My manager did grass me up to my boss, who now believes I'm unfit to work...and so I'm being furloughed. All because I won't zoom.


Oh Clair, what the fuck! I liked your post about your supervisor before I’d read to the end. You’ve been given some good advice about the legality of this.

It’s baffling that in professions like ours that we still have to come up against this sort of bullshit, surely there should be more awareness and understanding. 
I hope it gets sorted out in a way that doesn’t ask too much of you.xx


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 24, 2020)

Really sorry to hear about this Clair De Lune 
What Puddy_Tat  posted makes a lot of sense, but even if you aren't/can't be in a TU ...
I also think very much this :



two sheds said:


> What you put above I think needs to go in writing .... "Just to confirm ...."



Was the the furlough message delivered to you by phone or by email?
If by phone especially, and anyway, asking (by email) for confirmation of details  might? provoke a rethink by the boss (OK that's probably unlikely, but you never know)
And in any case, you'll need the details in writing so as to make it that bit easier to challenge them when you feel up to it.

Oh yes, what Mation suggested on seeing whether your clinical supervisor can help, sounded like a sound idea.

Hope all these posts are not overwhelming you, but we're all trying to send you support and best wishes!!  Good luck!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone. Really appreciate having a place to share and feel supported. I have emailed my boss and carefully explained my side of the story. I feel better for having stuck up for myself no matter what he decides to do with it. 
Big love x


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 24, 2020)

Had a call this morning from my main client to say that they are cutting my day rate, which they recover 100% from an end client by 20% for the whole of May. I'm waiting to see what detail is in the letter, but it appears they will continue to charge the end client by current CTE (cost to employ) rate and take the benefit the difference to shore up cash reserves. Lucky to have a well paid job, which I can do from home, but it's still a pisstake


----------



## existentialist (Apr 24, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Had a call this morning from my main client to say that they are cutting my day rate, which they recover 100% from an end client by 20% for the whole of May. I'm waiting to see what detail is in the letter, but it appears they will continue to charge the end client by current CTE (cost to employ) rate and take the benefit the difference to shore up cash reserves. Lucky to have a well paid job, which I can do from home, but it's still a pisstake


Another one for the shitlist when this is all over...?


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 24, 2020)

Halfway through my UC claim online, I've done all the easy bits...


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Halfway through my UC claim online, I've done all the easy bits...



It's important to remember that, as long as you complete the claim within a month, it will start from when you started the claim. So don't push yourself to do it all in one day if you're mentally exhausted. 

(You can apply for backdating to when you actually stopped working, as came up in either this thread or another one - I lose track - but that's a different issue).


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 24, 2020)

Pa Smiles is in agony with his Parkinsons-related Ulcerative Colitis. The NHS site says that if it's a severe flare-up you should be in hospital to avoid dehydration or your colon rupturing. Ma Smiles is waiting for a call back from the hospital but I think maybe I should just take him to A & E. But I fear he might never come out if he catches Corona


----------



## moomoo (Apr 24, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Pa Smiles is in agony with his Parkinsons-related Ulcerative Colitis. The NHS site says that if it's a severe flare-up you should be in hospital to avoid dehydration or your colon rupturing. Ma Smiles is waiting for a call back from the hospital but I think maybe I should just take him to A & E. But I fear he might never come out if he catches Corona



This is my biggest fear. That if I get a flare I’ll have to go to hospital and that I might not come out. Hope he’s ok.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 24, 2020)

moomoo said:


> This is my biggest fear. That if I get a flare I’ll have to go to hospital and that I might not come out. Hope he’s ok.


Thanks, just spoke with him, doesn't want to go to A & E and sounded a little better.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 24, 2020)

as i understand it the hospitals are specifically asking people to come in for critical conditions, they have the capacity and putting things off for fear of covid can have its own implications. just imho, obvs.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 24, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> as i understand it the hospitals are specifically asking people to come in for critical conditions, they have the capacity and putting things off for fear of covid can have its own implications. just imho, obvs.


Yeah, the NHS site lists severe colitis flare-ups as potentially fatal though, hence my checking if he wanted to go in


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 24, 2020)

scifisam said:


> It's important to remember that, as long as you complete the claim within a month, it will start from when you started the claim. So don't push yourself to do it all in one day if you're mentally exhausted.
> 
> (You can apply for backdating to when you actually stopped working, as came up in either this thread or another one - I lose track - but that's a different issue).



Thanks for this. Yeah, I didn't try and get it done in one go. How do I answer the question about whether I'm disabled or have an ongoing health condition, this is where I got stumped. I'll think about it again tomorrow. I came off PIP/ESA & got work last year, doesn't mean I'm ok 🤷‍♀️


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 25, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> How do I answer the question about whether I'm disabled or have an ongoing health condition


If you meet the criteria in the Equality Act for a disability just say yes.  It doesn't matter if you're able to work or not.  









						Definition of disability under the Equality Act 2010
					

You’re disabled under the Equality Act 2010 if you have a physical or mental impairment that has a 'substantial' and 'long-term' negative effect on your ability to do daily activities




					www.gov.uk


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks farmerbarleymow. You're right, I will, see if I meet it I mean. I guess I probably will, doesn't mean I could pass a work capability assessment right now i.e. be found unfit to work, my condition is a very fluctuating one. But as you say, that's not the criteria. Thanks for your clear thinking on this!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 25, 2020)

Good luck with your claim, and hope evil DWP don't give you any grief.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 27, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Good luck with your claim, and hope evil DWP don't give you any grief.


Done it. I decided I met the criteria. Just my OH to do his, he's dragging his feet somewhat, but there's a deadline in a few days, in order to link it all as a joint claim.


----------



## prunus (Apr 27, 2020)

prunus said:


> My mum (76, severe angina, has difficulty climbing stairs or walking up hills) has come down with a fever, cough and aches this morning. She and my dad have been isolating hard for 3 weeks or more. Not actually a pandemic consequence necessarily yet, but she and we are naturally anxious .
> 
> (edit: got my own mum’s age wrong  she’s 5 years older than I thought. Maybe I am too...?)



Update on this: she is now (more than 3 weeks later!) it seems on the mend at last.  She was never tested (of course) but her GP said it was almost certainly covid.  She was pretty ill most of the time, luckily not too severely affected in the lungs though (gastric symptoms were the predominant, with fever aches and severe fatigue, and the anosmia), not hospitalised (although 'on watch' for while in the middle).  She's now fever-free for 2 days, and feeling better, though still very weak.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 27, 2020)

Officially furloughed. With Schrodinger's disorders. I have disorders when they want me to be an ambassador but I don't have disorders when I need reasonable adjustments for said disorders. Screams inwardly so as not to bother anyone.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2020)

I was at the daily team conference call and my uber-boss popped in for the first time ... and a bit later she messaged me for a voice chat ...

I had to admit I'm doing feck all for my salary - apart from sitting in on the team meetings  - I wasn't issued with a magic laptop so am not part of the call centre work (helping staff with IT issues at home) and I'm not gifted in that area.
My daily routine (was) running to teaching rooms for immediate support with equipment, but mainly turning up there later to fix any faults ... and come the summer, moving and installing loads of PCs  and upgrading teaching kit ... the idea of being slotted into a well-oiled virtual machine and screwing up people's laptops remotely with no ability to turn up and put things right would not add to my life - or the team's.
I don't suppose I'm the only one being "carried" at the moment - there must be hundreds of us and I'm not massively highly paid ...
I wriggled out of being on the list for going in to build laptops. 

----------------

My original plan was (even with my original retirement plan destroyed), was to work up sufficient emotional capital to hit the ground running (retire) in the summer, but why would I do that now and lose a sizeable chunk of income ?
I might be inclined to hold out for redundancy - which is a not insignificant dollop of cash...

... and disciplinary procedures in the current climate seem highly unlikely and not paying my modest salary is not much incentive. - and I'm on the edge of qualifying as mentally ill if they were to push it - though part of the reason for that is the lack of the daily routine at work ...

To be honest, I think she wasn't fishing - just genuinely concerned that I get to be as much a part of what's going on as possible.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep sit down with a spreadsheet and work out the possibilities I'd say. You're still thinking of France? I'd have been tempted myself but there are a lot of French people over there  (sorry  ). As long as you've got enough to buy somewhere small like what I did and have enough to keep going on I think you'll be fine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yep sit down with a spreadsheet and work out the possibilities I'd say. You're still thinking of France? I'd have been tempted myself but there are a lot of French people over there  (sorry  ). As long as you've got enough to buy somewhere small like what I did and have enough to keep going on I think you'll be fine.


To be fair, you're living in my original dream retirement location - or rather Cornwall generally 
It's not just the geography of Brittany, it's the excitement of learning the language and the challenge of "connecting" with a (slightly) different set of people - and Brittany isn't even quite "France" ... where I was aiming to live, they have a "Festival du Bout du Monde" - which sort of explains why it appeals to me so much...

Naturally the other reason it appeals to me is that I could afford to buy a place with an acre of land and a barn and still be within reasonable distance of a supermarket - though a helicopter flight to the nearest A&E - or a half hour drive if it wasn't quite so urgent.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep I'd have settled in the Netherlands if it wasn't so flat  . I loved speaking Dutch, still do when I get the chance. 

Auction could be the way to go, or someone I know quite like yourself who's intensely practically minded found a field in the back of nowhere in Cornwall - they do still have them - and has plonked a static caravan on there with solar panels and collecting rainwater there and is building the equivalent of a log cabin. 

The other route I'd have been tempted by would have been a houseboat. Pootling along from village pub to village pub with perhaps a little strip of land somewhere you could moor up to would be my idea of perfection.


----------



## circleline (Apr 28, 2020)

So, had the online funeral last week for work colleague who died on 30th March.  We were given a login and password and it worked very well.  A strangely intimate experience (no dressing-up or standing on ceremony, obviously, but, perhaps, more intimate because of/in spite of this).

Fucking heart-breaking.  The sheer shock and hurt from the family was palpable.  We were told that she last saw her (23 year old) son on Mother's Day and was taken (back) into hospital the next day and died a week later.  Due to crisis restrictions, her son wasn't allowed to see her in hospital, at all.  (I believe this ruling has changed now..?)  His abiding memory was being able to see her to share a special day but actually, truthfully, fucking gutted that this hateful virus deprived him of even being able to share his mum's last few moments.

Particularly saddening that we are now talking about, perhaps, easing restrictions and, at least in the above circumstances, respecting our very basic, yet essential, human needs.  

There are oft-repeated platitudes: Gone too soon/too young/no age; but really here, for her son, the tragedy is that she died in the wrong place and at the wrong time.


----------



## Epona (Apr 28, 2020)

Understand that completely


----------



## pogofish (Apr 29, 2020)

I’m no longer working from home. Furloughed from yesterday for the next three weeks, then maybe more.

My main job up to now has been as part of the team putting one of our sites over to a ventilator training centre for the NHS - twenty-odd of us were engaged in that in different capacities but now it is successfully up and running, they only need a handful of people for largely off-site support. So until they change-round the teams, I’m gardening!


----------



## extra dry (Apr 29, 2020)

My investment in a wifi router has rather let me down today trying out zoom with a colleague only for him to be saying 'can you hear me' or 'can you see me'?  
The speed is terrible and the sound is like talking through a wet dishcloth while underwater. 


 My direct boss is insisting I can teach using this system when clearly I need a fiber connection, a new computer, and a professional microphone. There are 60 other teachers who are hoping to get work (teaching hours) but I am supposedly a key person and without me, the project is in peril.  
  I just want to get back in the classroom. rant


----------



## oryx (Apr 29, 2020)

extra dry said:


> My investment in a wifi router has rather let me down today trying out zoom with a colleague only for him to be saying 'can you hear me' or 'can you see me'?
> The speed is terrible and the sound is like talking through a wet dishcloth while underwater.



I'm sure this is small (or no) consolation but I have been put off any type of videoconferencing, possibly for life, by using it a lot in my last job. 

I never want to see a pixelated room full of people again, or spend ten minutes having a conversation that consists almost entirely of 'Can you hear us?' 'Can you hear us _now_?'.

I'm no tech expert but the tech for multi-way video calls seems to lag behind others. Even organisations you'd expect to be used to it, and to have the latest facilities (e.g. TV channels) seem to struggle at times.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 29, 2020)

I never thought I'd see going to the office to get my office chair and a monitor as a "nice afternoon out".


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2020)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2020)

extra dry said:


> My investment in a wifi router has rather let me down today trying out zoom with a colleague only for him to be saying 'can you hear me' or 'can you see me'?
> The speed is terrible and the sound is like talking through a wet dishcloth while underwater.


Can you not cable up directly ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2020)

At the institution I work for they handed out laptops,  WIFI dongles for desktop PCs they took home and didn't want to run cables and USB SIM card 4G adaptors ..


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2020)

oryx said:


> I'm sure this is small (or no) consolation but I have been put off any type of videoconferencing, possibly for life, by using it a lot in my last job.
> 
> I never want to see a pixelated room full of people again, or spend ten minutes having a conversation that consists almost entirely of 'Can you hear us?' 'Can you hear us _now_?'.
> 
> I'm no tech expert but the tech for multi-way video calls seems to lag behind others. Even organisations you'd expect to be used to it, and to have the latest facilities (e.g. TV channels) seem to struggle at times.


I think we can expect the tech to make some quite significant leaps forward. But, having just put together a videoconferencing server for my own amusement , I have to say that what they are doing with the tech *is* pretty remarkable. Something I have noticed is that a lot of people tend to judge the overall quality by the mainstream offerings - the Microsoft stuff, like Skype, and Teams. Compared to Zoom - which has its own issues, but largely not technical - the quality is very poor indeed. So I find myself wondering "what are Zoom doing that Microsoft aren't?". The Jitsi server I'm fiddling around with falls somewhere between the two, probably not helped that I'm on non-fibre broadband.

It's going to get better. Video conferencing is here to stay, and people - people just like you - aren't going to stand for inferior quality, dodgy security, or dubious marketing practices.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a very old PC and my boss was stumped when she found I didn't have a magic laptop and was simply running MS Teams etc as local apps - on an unencrypted PC which technically was wrong - though I'm not actually working_ per se _.. 

EDIT:-
I get perfectly good quality using MS apps - have never had cause to Zoom yet ... but then I have an 80mbps connection - 10 mbps the other way ..

I'm guessing MS apps and Skype feel obliged to have security in place ...


----------



## extra dry (Apr 30, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Can you not cable up directly ?



Where I live right now the only internet service is wifi.  My computer is a 2nd hand Acer which is about 6 years old being another issue.

My school/employer is a private business that claims he had to stop paying people a monthly salary (the owner is as tight as a camels arse in a sandstorm) so we can get only income if we actually teach students. I have not been paid for April, and I only received half of March pay because we closed 17th march.

  The other 8 or 9 teachers who are working do have access to cable internet and these guys have 'better' local networks via family ties.  

 I am quite happy to sit this out for a month or two - the government here (Thailand) are saying that reopening will happen in June or July, I am in a position that I can wait, unpaid and unsupported by my company.  The management even cut medical insurance in the middle of a pandemic, it goes to show tight with money they are and how terrible they treat employees like the office staff and cleaners who have mostly quit now.

I thinking of relocating to another country in any case once this is over.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 30, 2020)

Day 60 at work on a boat, Minimum 33 days left most likely that will double

They just received/installed a multi gym, it’s like Christmas 

I’ve run out of the porridge oats I brought with me and one morning I got up for thebreakfast and the fuckers were cooking up bacon. So I have to lie in passed bacon time every morning to fight the urges it generates

dropped weight from 18+stone to 16.5 with two doses of porridge a day 

Ticking along ok, routine makes the time fly but you start forgetting what you did the day before and how you fell asleep


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 30, 2020)

Keepin' on keepin' on bellaozzydog? What else can ya do. Enjoy the multi gym


----------



## scifisam (Apr 30, 2020)

extra dry said:


> Where I live right now the only internet service is wifi.  My computer is a 2nd hand Acer which is about 6 years old being another issue.
> 
> My school/employer is a private business that claims he had to stop paying people a monthly salary (the owner is as tight as a camels arse in a sandstorm) so we can get only income if we actually teach students. I have not been paid for April, and I only received half of March pay because we closed 17th march.
> 
> ...



A lan cable from the wifi router to your computer helps, IME. It probably doesn't help as much with newer systems, but it doesn't sound like you're using one of those. Lan cables costs pennies and are simply plug in and go. Probably worth a try.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 30, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Day 60 at work on a boat, Minimum 33 days left most likely that will double
> 
> They just received/installed a multi gym, it’s like Christmas
> 
> ...


Reading about your life is like watching some low budget apocalypse movie, you will get off that boat to find you are the last man left alive


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 30, 2020)

My current client has sent an email round to all staff warning them there will be no pay review this year due to the coronavirus. Doesn't affect me as I am not permanent but I suspect they won't be the last company to do this.
Skip Hire is apparently classed as essential since the empty house on the corner had a skip dumped in the driveway this morning and 2 men and 2 women have been lobbing stuff in it all day.
One of the neighbours is trying to stir up enthusiam for a social distancing street party a week tomorrow where we all come and out and have picnics on our front lawns at the same time. Like most of the houses in the cul-de-sac, I had my front lawn paved over a good 15 years ago so we would sitting amidst the parked cars.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2020)

One of the most irritating parts of this shit is how much I have to spunk on shopping to get free delivery.



> Get *FREE DELIVERY* on orders over £100 delivered on Monday to Thursday after 2pm. Orders below £40 will be delivered for a £7 charge. Charges for orders £40 and over vary according to your chosen slot.



I swear it used to be like 20 quid + maybe 2-3 quid to order groceries.


----------



## extra dry (May 1, 2020)

scifisam said:


> A lan cable from the wifi router to your computer helps, IME. It probably doesn't help as much with newer systems, but it doesn't sound like you're using one of those. Lan cables costs pennies and are simply plug in and go. Probably worth a try.


That is exactly what the set up is. The issue seems to be to many tabs open, the microphone and web cam slow everything down so....it....be....come....s very slow...in....deed


----------



## LDC (May 1, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Day 60 at work on a boat, Minimum 33 days left most likely that will double
> 
> They just received/installed a multi gym, it’s like Christmas
> 
> ...



Just been offered a medic job in Mali bellaozzydog As much of a mess as the NHS is currently, hmmm, I think not!


----------



## kebabking (May 1, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just been offered a medic job in Mali bellaozzydog As much of a mess as the NHS is currently, hmmm, I think not!



Oh go on, you know it makes sense.

You could provide a great morale boost with regular podcasts - stick on a Geordie accent, and do it in a big brother stylee: 'Day 9 of isolation in the uttermost shithole of the world...

Luftwaffe did a Corona evacuation for a German soldier stationed in Mali yesterday - but remember, no one is allowed to say the words _Afrika Corps....._


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 1, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just been offered a medic job in Mali bellaozzydog As much of a mess as the NHS is currently, hmmm, I think not!



Let me guess. UN through united allied health care?


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> One of the most irritating parts of this shit is how much I have to spunk on shopping to get free delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear it used to be like 20 quid + maybe 2-3 quid to order groceries.



Who's that from? Nowhere near that with Tesco/Sainsburys/Waitrose/Aldi


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Who's that from? Nowhere near that with Tesco/Sainsburys/Waitrose/Aldi



Thats direct from the Sainsburys website.

Its between 2 and 5 quid once you hit the magic 40 quid.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2020)

Bloody hell - this being at home business is giving me a taste of retirement - just had cause to check my electricity usage- it's still nippy enough to be running a fan heater a bit - I'm going to have to start putting on more jumpers ...


----------



## LDC (May 1, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Let me guess. UN through united allied health care?



Close, was UN with Iqarus. Paint my helmet blue and call me a smurf target.


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Thats direct from the Sainsburys website.
> 
> Its between 2 and 5 quid once you hit the magic 40 quid.



Ah ok yes I generally aim for 40+ and evening delivery as you say it's only a couple of quid then. Aldi's even better (£20 min and then free delivery). And what with rum being £10 a bottle you're soon there  . I've only used them for alcohol for some reason. They've started doing a food delivery package too but it's standard and a few things in there I'm not sure I'd use.


----------



## Looby (May 1, 2020)

I paid 6 quid for an asda delivery this morning as it was all I could get. There was an embarrassing amount of crisps there.


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2020)

It's the obscene amount of packaging you get with crisps, particularly the 6+ packs that puts me off  Which means I go for the "share it round" pack which seems a bit hopeful since I live on my own and end up eating all of them at one go 

It's the environmentally friendly option though


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It's the obscene amount of packaging you get with crisps, particularly the 6+ packs that puts me off  Which means I go for the "share it round" pack which seems a bit hopeful since I live on my own and end up eating all of them at one go
> 
> It's the environmentally friendly option though


Full of e-numbers too  What you want is something healthy, like this handy snack sized bag I picked up earlier.


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2020)

I've just searched for them and they don't exist


----------



## wayward bob (May 1, 2020)

cofresh chilli and lemon hedgehogs ftw


----------



## wayward bob (May 1, 2020)

in covid-related injury news i hurt my ankle getting out of bed this morning  there were a couple of boxes of fabric where there aren't usually and i managed to both minorly skin and twist it and it's still a bit sore.


----------



## kebabking (May 1, 2020)

Joyful - is that allowed?

I'm WFH, and have been for months, and so - of course - my work laptop gave up the ghost yesterday afternoon.

Rang IT support, and to my genuine unconstrained joy I was told I could pick one up today from Andover - so I have had a rather fabulous day driving through the Cotswolds and north Wessex downs (I love driving, and I've done very little of it since mid-March) from Worcester to Oxford  on the A44, down the A34, then back home on the A419/7 and M5.

And they gave me a spare...


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 1, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Close, was UN with Iqarus. Paint my helmet blue and call me a smurf target.



Iqarus are responsible for my recent tax rebate


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Ah ok yes I generally aim for 40+ and evening delivery as you say it's only a couple of quid then. Aldi's even better (£20 min and then free delivery). And what with rum being £10 a bottle you're soon there  . I've only used them for alcohol for some reason. They've started doing a food delivery package too but it's standard and a few things in there I'm not sure I'd use.



I don't booze which saves me a fortune.

Maybe the odd fruity cider (non-alco) once in a while.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> cofresh chilli and lemon hedgehogs ftw



YES!


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> I don't booze which saves me a fortune.
> 
> Maybe the odd fruity cider (non-alco) once in a while.


----------



## MickiQ (May 1, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Joyful - is that allowed?
> 
> I'm WFH, and have been for months, and so - of course - my work laptop gave up the ghost yesterday afternoon.
> 
> ...


Is this where my taxes are going? I thought you were spending it on nukes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Is this where my taxes are going? I thought you were spending it on nukes.


Don't think I'd trust anyone on urban with a nuke tbh. I know things do blow up on Friday evenings but there's a limit to what the mod tools can cope with.


----------



## existentialist (May 1, 2020)

kebabking said:


> And they gave me a spare...


You missed a trick, there. That could have been your next 200 mile Essential Outing...


----------



## kebabking (May 1, 2020)

existentialist said:


> You missed a trick, there. That could have been your next 200 mile Essential Outing...



Tell me about it - my plan for skiving another day of homeschooling went up in smoke as the lad handed it over. And he knew it, the little smirking bastard...

Do you think Mrs K would fall for '_I've got to go to Catterick to pick up a new pencil, this one needs sharpening....'?_


----------



## Marty1 (May 1, 2020)

Work has gone through the roof - boss wants everyone in for working 6 days a week for the next 3 weeks and they are recruiting for more new drivers.


----------



## MickiQ (May 1, 2020)

My youngest daughter turns 18 on Sunday, this is defiinitely not how we or she envisaged spending her birthday. Her life has been upended far more than mine, a few short weeks ago she was studying for her A Levels and looking forward to getting good results, she had a part time job which she enjoyed and was learning to drive. All of this has gone and whilst she is putting a brave face on it and is trying to keep herself busy, I can tell it is  definitely getting her down sometimes.
If the weather holds we will have a mini-barbecue in the garden just the five of us.


----------



## wayward bob (May 1, 2020)

love and light to kidQ. we're gradually getting the hang of lockdown birthdays and/or significant milestones.

me, i'm just working on storing the before times, before they get forgot 

/melodrama


----------



## Celyn (May 1, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell - this being at home business is giving me a taste of retirement - just had cause to check my electricity usage- it's still nippy enough to be running a fan heater a bit - I'm going to have to start putting on more jumpers ...


Really? Move to Glasgow. Definitely getting along well with no use of heaters here. I suppose the bicycle commute to work might be a bit tiresome though.  There is that.


----------



## existentialist (May 1, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Tell me about it - my plan for skiving another day of homeschooling went up in smoke as the lad handed it over. And he knew it, the little smirking bastard...
> 
> Do you think Mrs K would fall for '_I've got to go to Catterick to pick up a new pencil, this one needs sharpening....'?_


Probably not, but if your "target identification and tagging unit" needed to go back to base for maintenance and recalibration, she couldn't really argue the point, could she?


----------



## Epona (May 2, 2020)

A friend's brother died of Coronavirus in a care home yesterday.


----------



## extra dry (May 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It's the obscene amount of packaging you get with crisps, particularly the 6+ packs that puts me off  Which means I go for the "share it round" pack which seems a bit hopeful since I live on my own and end up eating all of them at one go
> 
> It's the environmentally friendly option though


Eat 1/3 for breakfast 1/3 for lunch and what ever is left for evening sandwiches


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 2, 2020)

My mum is in hospital 🥺 Not with c19 (yet?) - she had a mini stroke a few weeks back, then a seizure (?) on Thursday morning. She’s 78 and diabetic and her memory is going. The hospital have said they won’t resuscitate if she has another event, and if she rallies she won’t be the same!!  She’s also 5 years older than I thought she was, so I sympathise prunus, as I am too 🤦🏽‍♀️ Needed a fucking calculator 🤦🏽‍♀️ So, I’m going to drive 260 miles this morning in case I need to say goodbye, or help my bro prepare if she is ‘better’. I am _quite prepared _to explain this _fully_ to a traffic cop if I get pulled over...on the A1(M), not the M1. It might take 15 mins longer but it’s a nicer drive, I will treat myself to that at least. FUCK.


----------



## Looby (May 2, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> My mum is in hospital 🥺 Not with c19 (yet?) - she had a mini stroke a few weeks back, then a seizure (?) on Thursday morning. She’s 78 and diabetic and her memory is going. The hospital have said they won’t resuscitate if she has another event, and if she rallies she won’t be the same!! She’s also 5 years older than I thought she was, so I sympathise prunus, as I am too 🤦🏽‍♀️ Needed a fucking calculator 🤦🏽‍♀️ So, I’m going to drive 260 miles this morning in case I need to say goodbye, or help my bro prepare if she is ‘better’. I am _quite prepared _to explain this _fully_ to a traffic cop if I get pulled over...on the A1(M), not the M1. It might take 15 mins longer but it’s a nicer drive, I will treat myself to that at least. FUCK.


I’m sorry 5t3IIa what a huge worry. All the best for your mum and have a safe trip.xx

And yeah, the A1 is so much nicer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 2, 2020)

Looby said:


> I’m sorry 5t3IIa what a huge worry. All the best for your mum and have a safe trip.xx
> 
> And yeah, the A1 is so much nicer.


Thank you ❤

cupid_stunt mother is at Worthing Hospital...do you know if they’re keeping all the c19 cases somewhere else? Worthing is quite small so maybe Mid- Sussex or something? Sorrry I didnt keep up on the parents thread....she got better!! Or did she? We suspect she’s been fibbing 😖😔


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 2, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank you ❤
> 
> cupid_stunt mother is at Worthing Hospital...do you know if they’re keeping all the c19 cases somewhere else? Worthing is quite small so maybe Mid- Sussex or something? Sorrry I didnt keep up on the parents thread....she got better!! Or did she? We suspect she’s been fibbing 😖😔



Hi 5t3IIa, sorry to hear your news.   

My mother has been back at home for ages, although my SiS has returned to work at both Worthing Hospital & St. Richards over in Chichester, and they are treating cases at both sites, but in separate areas, away from other patients, and apparently everything is very well organised and calm at both hospitals. 

The coastal area remains a fairly low risk area, compared to the north of the county, which is more part of the commuter belt for London, and the likes of Kent & Surrey. 

She's being looked after in a brilliant hospital, rated outstanding by the CQC Inspection Report, so you know she's getting the best possible treatment, and here's to the best possible outcome. 

BTW - Have you checked what visitor restrictions are in place?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 2, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Hi 5t3IIa, sorry to hear your news.
> 
> My mother has been back at home for ages, although my SiS has returned to work at both Worthing Hospital & St. Richards over in Chichester, and they are treating cases at both sites, but in separate areas, away from other patients, and apparently everything is very well organised and calm at both hospitals.
> 
> ...


Yes, visitors only for births and end of life. I need to see my bro anyway so fuck it, I’m going.

this is Woodhall services 😳


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 2, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, visitors only for births and end of life. I need to see my bro anyway so fuck it, I’m going.
> 
> this is Woodhall services 😳



Under normal circumstances, I would have asked if you fancies meeting for a drink, but clearly that's impossible.

Anyway, have a safe journey down to Sunny Worthing.


----------



## TopCat (May 2, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Work has gone through the roof - boss wants everyone in for working 6 days a week for the next 3 weeks and they are recruiting for more new drivers.


multidrop delivery?


----------



## Saffy (May 2, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this 5t3IIa. Best wishes to you and your Mum. Drive safe. X


----------



## two sheds (May 2, 2020)

Sorry to trivialize this somewhat in view of recent posts but ... is anyone else stacking up on plastic bags? All the deliveries seem to come in them (apart from local shop who I've asked to supply in cardboard boxes which I can burn). I'm getting dozens more than I can use for putting rubbish in. I can't imagine the supermarkets taking them back for obvious reasons.

They used to supply stuff in plastic containers which they took back but don't now. I was going to say for obvious reasons but not too obvious if they would be bringing the containers, unloading them and taking them back without me touching them.

A solution anyone?


----------



## clicker (May 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Sorry to trivialize this somewhat in view of recent posts but ... is anyone else stacking up on plastic bags? All the deliveries seem to come in them (apart from local shop who I've asked to supply in cardboard boxes which I can burn). I'm getting dozens more than I can use for putting rubbish in. I can't imagine the supermarkets taking them back for obvious reasons.
> 
> They used to supply stuff in plastic containers which they took back but don't now. I was going to say for obvious reasons but not too obvious if they would be bringing the containers, unloading them and taking them back without me touching them.
> 
> A solution anyone?


Local food banks or charity shops? Although charity shops near me are closed atm. But they'll probably need them when they reopen.


----------



## two sheds (May 2, 2020)

Ta yes - if I put them to one side and leave them for a few months


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 2, 2020)

dp


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 2, 2020)

Just had confirmation.......no move from job til July

thats minimum 124 days on the trot at work

I am currently lying on my bed peering at my calendar with a damp cloth over my brow

I just triumphantly took my two months countdown chart off the wall. Now staring at another two to do


----------



## MickiQ (May 2, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Just had confirmation.......no move from job til July
> 
> thats minimum 124 days on the trot at work
> 
> ...


Pretend you are on a mission to Mars


----------



## Supine (May 2, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Just had confirmation.......no move from job til July
> 
> thats minimum 124 days on the trot at work
> 
> ...



Ching Ching!


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 2, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Pretend you are on a mission to Mars



if the Chinese chefs cooked potatoes I’d be dipping them in ground up co-co-codamol


----------



## Idris2002 (May 2, 2020)

My sister passed away in the earliest minutes of may day, or the last minutes of the night before. My mum was allowed in to see the night before that (with PPE on). Then she went to sleep and never woke up. I was able to sit with her then on Thursday morning. 

We're allowed have up to ten people at the funeral.


----------



## Sue (May 2, 2020)

Idris2002, so sorry to hear that. (((Idris2002))). X


----------



## andysays (May 2, 2020)

Condolences and best wishes, Idris2002


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2020)

So sorry to hear that Idris. RIP to your sister. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 2, 2020)

Thanks guys. She was at rest and at peace and she didn't suffer.


----------



## Epona (May 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## TopCat (May 2, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> My sister passed away in the earliest minutes of may day, or the last minutes of the night before. My mum was allowed in to see the night before that (with PPE on). Then she went to sleep and never woke up. I was able to sit with her then on Thursday morning.
> 
> We're allowed have up to ten people at the funeral.


Oh Idris what heartbreaking news. Love and solidarity to you and your family.


----------



## yield (May 2, 2020)

Shit, my condolences Idris


----------



## William of Walworth (May 2, 2020)

My condolences and sympathies also, Idris2002 .....


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 2, 2020)

My condolences Idris2002


----------



## May Kasahara (May 3, 2020)

Idris2002 I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you all good wishes, for whatever it's worth.

5t3IIa hope your mum is okay. 

MickiQ happy birthday to miniQ. I feel so bad for the teens in your girl's position - all those milestones finally coming into view, life starting to open up, and then this. Am sure you'll make it special for her, and at least she's not celebrating this momentous occasion by getting mildly stoned on crap hash then having a drink in the same uninspiring pub she always goes to, like, um, some people might have done


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 3, 2020)

Morning! Made it here safely! Roads clear, services deserted, didn’t get pulled over but did briefly send myself to the same road name but in Stockton on Tees rather than West Sussex 🤪

Mother is physically improved but when the nurse got her on FaceTime (their nhs app called my phone! The new style!!) to me & bro she thought she was somewhere else, answered all my (very light and chatty) questions then asked bro to send her love to Stella. So, her brain isn’t right. She’s seeing the consultant and Monday so we will know more then. They scanned her and last weeks episode wasn’t a stroke so they don’t know what’s up yet.

It’s all shit obvs but....I suppose I’m glad that something happened to get her under the doc as all the various gp appointments weren’t really getting any cohesive action and bro & I had both been in denial about how bad her capacity had got.

Like, I just hit 46. It’s no surprise I have to start doing power of attorney forms for my 76... shit, she’s 78 year old mother, is it? That’s more normal than her being absolutely fine, really. I mean, in a manner of speaking 🤦🏽‍♀️

I hope everyone is well. Thank you so much for your kind wishes ❤


----------



## wayward bob (May 3, 2020)

so sorry for your loss Idris2002


----------



## wayward bob (May 3, 2020)

love to you 5t3IIa x


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 3, 2020)

Thank you wayward bob


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 3, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> My current client has sent an email round to all staff warning them there will be no pay review this year due to the coronavirus. Doesn't affect me as I am not permanent but I suspect they won't be the last company to do this.
> Skip Hire is apparently classed as essential since the empty house on the corner had a skip dumped in the driveway this morning and 2 men and 2 women have been lobbing stuff in it all day.
> One of the neighbours is trying to stir up enthusiam for a social distancing street party a week tomorrow where we all come and out and have picnics on our front lawns at the same time. Like most of the houses in the cul-de-sac, I had my front lawn paved over a good 15 years ago so we would sitting amidst the parked cars.



I work in the water industry and have had a 20% day rate reduction imposed, currently for the month of May, but I expect it will be extended, while being classified as a key worker. What fucks me off is they recover whatever they pay me from an end user, a huge statutory undertaker and I've no doubt they won't revise the CTE rate used for that, so they are taking money from me and keeping it, plain and simple.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 3, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> My sister passed away in the earliest minutes of may day, or the last minutes of the night before. My mum was allowed in to see the night before that (with PPE on). Then she went to sleep and never woke up. I was able to sit with her then on Thursday morning.
> 
> We're allowed have up to ten people at the funeral.



Love and strength to you Idris2002 x

And you 5t3IIa x I hope your Mum is ok x

Pa Smiles is being admitted to hospital tomorrow, with extreme ulcerative colitis related to his Parkinsons. Terrified he won't be coming out. I'm driving him in and Ma Smiles is going with us, which feels like a massive risk, but they won't countenance being parted in this situation unless an authority demands it. Beautiful and heartbreaking in equal measures.


----------



## dessiato (May 3, 2020)

Start of week 8. Allowed out for one hour a day exercise. No new cases in our town. 11th May might be able to get a haircut, if I can get an appointment. 11th May the bars can open, but with limited customers.

The end is nigh!


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your sister Idris2002  

My dad just went into hospital. Not covid related but I am worried he'll catch it.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 3, 2020)

Thanks frogs. Best of luck to you and your dad.


----------



## Ceej (May 4, 2020)

My sympathies, Idris2002. Sad to hear this.

The first 3 cases in mum's care home over the weekend....


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 4, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Love and strength to you Idris2002 x
> 
> And you 5t3IIa x I hope your Mum is ok x
> 
> Pa Smiles is being admitted to hospital tomorrow, with extreme ulcerative colitis related to his Parkinsons. Terrified he won't be coming out. I'm driving him in and Ma Smiles is going with us, which feels like a massive risk, but they won't countenance being parted in this situation unless an authority demands it. Beautiful and heartbreaking in equal measures.



2.5 hours so far, waiting to take Pa Smiles for a 10am hospital admission. He can't get off the toilet 😔


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 4, 2020)

Another hour on, still waiting. My poor Dad's dignity in shreds


----------



## spitfire (May 4, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> My sister passed away in the earliest minutes of may day, or the last minutes of the night before. My mum was allowed in to see the night before that (with PPE on). Then she went to sleep and never woke up. I was able to sit with her then on Thursday morning.
> 
> We're allowed have up to ten people at the funeral.



Very sorry to hear that Idris. May she rest in peace and love to you and yours.


----------



## dessiato (May 4, 2020)

Idris2002 I’m sorry to hear this.My condolences to you and your family. It’s always shit to lose a loved one, it seems more so at the moment.

Harry Smiles hope things work out and your father recovers from the colitis.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 4, 2020)

[QUOTE="dessiato, post: 16529176, member: 21238"
Harry Smiles hope things work out and your father recovers from the colitis.
[/QUOTE]

Thank you 

Got him to hospital at least and they've done bloods and are admitting him shorlty


----------



## moonsi til (May 4, 2020)

We heard today a 79 year old neighbour named Mario has passed away. He looked mighty fine for his age. Last week there were 2 ambulances very early morning across the road for ages -at least 90 minutes but we were not sure which house.

Today we were having a doorstep chat & another neighbour shared the sad news.

We have lived here for 8 years & got to know Mario as the neighbourhood watch - he would shout out a round of fucks to the youth sat in their car music blaring at all hours.


----------



## Marty1 (May 5, 2020)

TopCat said:


> multidrop delivery?



Yup.


----------



## extra dry (May 5, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> I work in the water industry and have had a 20% day rate reduction imposed, currently for the month of May, but I expect it will be extended, while being classified as a key worker. What fucks me off is they recover whatever they pay me from an end user, a huge statutory undertaker and I've no doubt they won't revise the CTE rate used for that, so they are taking money from me and keeping it, plain and simple.


If you have a union or a member ring them. Other than that do 20% less work?


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2020)

I've just attended a funeral by watching a live stream on my computer.  It was very surreal, but probably something that more and more people are getting used to as a fact of life and death in these times.
It was for my uncle Alfie, he died of cancer after having treatment stopped due to it being too risky during a pandemic - one of many indirect casualties of Coronavirus.  He was 65.


----------



## wayward bob (May 6, 2020)

condolences epona x


----------



## Teaboy (May 6, 2020)

Epona said:


> I've just attended a funeral by watching a live stream on my computer.  It was very surreal, but probably something that more and more people are getting used to as a fact of life and death in these times.
> It was for my uncle Alfie, he died of cancer after having treatment stopped due to it being too risky during a pandemic - one of many indirect casualties of Coronavirus.  He was 65.



The funeral situation is certainly a really heart wrenching aspect of all this.  After everything, the sadness of a life lost, the pain of losing a loved one without (in many cases) being able to be there with them to say goodbye.  After all that you can't even give them a decent send off.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 6, 2020)

Epona said:


> I've just attended a funeral by watching a live stream on my computer.  It was very surreal, but probably something that more and more people are getting used to as a fact of life and death in these times.
> It was for my uncle Alfie, he died of cancer after having treatment stopped due to it being too risky during a pandemic - one of many indirect casualties of Coronavirus.  He was 65.



Sorry for your loss Epona x


----------



## Spymaster (May 6, 2020)

Kind thoughts to you Epona, Idris2002, and anyone else who has been seriously affected. Your's put our travails into perspective but we have just reached the end of an odyssey which has stressed the whole family enormously. I haven't posted about it here because the individual issues seemed minor compared to other's at the time, but cumulatively it's been quite a mission.

Two months ago my indefatigable 75 year old mother-in-law went to Chandigarh (against pretty much everyone's advice but that's another story) to visit her sick sister. The trip was planned to be three weeks and we've been trying to get her home for the last six. If anyone thinks the FCO are shit, have a go at dealing with the Indian authorities. An ignorantly dangerous, obstructive bunch of cunts, who at one point sent police officers to our village to take photos of mum and distibute them to her neighbours telling them to report her if they saw her outdoors because "the virus is being transmitted by foreigners". She was born in that village.

The biggest challenge was getting diabetes medication to her during a fuck-witted Indian ban on all imports except documents.

She landed at Heathrow on a repatriation flight from Amritsar at 7.30pm tonight and came out of arrivals about 20 minutes ago, apparently after all the passengers had medical tests. My brother in law has almost got her home. I just spoke to her and she was cross that she couldn't eat properly on the plane because they weren't allowed to take their face masks off and had to squeeze the food underneath them. For a tiny lady she's caused a _shitting fuck-load_ of problems and worry for a lot of people.

Mrs Spy is sat here in tears of relief at the moment and mum is in for some massive bollockings in the coming weeks, but for the time being we're all just extraordinarily relieved to have her back.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 6, 2020)

Glad to hear your family member has landed safely, Spymaster.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 6, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Very sorry to hear that Idris. May she rest in peace and love to you and yours.


Thanks man.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 6, 2020)

Thanks also to wayward bob


----------



## nogojones (May 6, 2020)

Two days into lockdown, back in mid March I had a bite of blackberry crumble and one of the seeds broke a molar in two. Half the tooth still pretty fixed into the jaw and the other half wobbly as. After 6 or so telephone consultations with my dentist, a couple of nasty abcesses, two courses of the strong anti-biotics (amoxcilin didn't do anything) and constant pain that I've been managing with some heavy duty opiates I'm finally having it out tomorrrow. The only trouble is that the only treatment availabe is in the main hospital and I'm supposed to be shielding for 12 weeks, but sepsis will kill me quicker than the covid, so I need to get it done


----------



## Spymaster (May 6, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Glad to hear your family member has landed safely, Spymaster.


Thank you mate. How are you bearing up?


----------



## Idris2002 (May 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Thank you mate. How are you bearing up?


It was a long time coming, put it that way.


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Two days into lockdown, back in mid March I had a bite of blackberry crumble and one of the seeds broke a molar in two. Half the tooth still pretty fixed into the jaw and the other half wobbly as. After 6 or so telephone consultations with my dentist, a couple of nasty abcesses, two courses of the strong anti-biotics (amoxcilin didn't do anything) and constant pain that I've been managing with some heavy duty opiates I'm finally having it out tomorrrow. The only trouble is that the only treatment availabe is in the main hospital and I'm supposed to be shielding for 12 weeks, but sepsis will kill me quicker than the covid, so I need to get it done



Good luck and best wishes.  They won't be doing the dental work without having taken everything into strong consideration and deciding it is the best/safest option.  Likely outcome is they'll get your tooth sorted, you'll go home and be absolutely fine.  Try to get some sleep tonight


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 7, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Kind thoughts to you Epona, Idris2002, and anyone else who has been seriously affected. Your's put our travails into perspective but we have just reached the end of an odyssey which has stressed the whole family enormously. I haven't posted about it here because the individual issues seemed minor compared to other's at the time, but cumulatively it's been quite a mission.
> 
> Two months ago my indefatigable 75 year old mother-in-law went to Chandigarh (against pretty much everyone's advice but that's another story) to visit her sick sister. The trip was planned to be three weeks and we've been trying to get her home for the last six. If anyone thinks the FCO are shit, have a go at dealing with the Indian authorities. An ignorantly dangerous, obstructive bunch of cunts, who at one point sent police officers to our village to take photos of mum and distibute them to her neighbours telling them to report her if they saw her outdoors because "the virus is being transmitted by foreigners". She was born in that village.
> 
> ...



I don't think that's minor at all mate. Glad you've got her back


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 7, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Two days into lockdown, back in mid March I had a bite of blackberry crumble and one of the seeds broke a molar in two. Half the tooth still pretty fixed into the jaw and the other half wobbly as. After 6 or so telephone consultations with my dentist, a couple of nasty abcesses, two courses of the strong anti-biotics (amoxcilin didn't do anything) and constant pain that I've been managing with some heavy duty opiates I'm finally having it out tomorrrow. The only trouble is that the only treatment availabe is in the main hospital and I'm supposed to be shielding for 12 weeks, but sepsis will kill me quicker than the covid, so I need to get it done



Good luck, I've been fucking terrified of anything happening to my teeth during this shite


----------



## wayward bob (May 7, 2020)

nogojones said:


> ... treatment availabe is in the main hospital...


dental hosp is separate entity iirc, am sure they'll have good systems in place or they wouldn't let you in  g'luck x


----------



## Spymaster (May 7, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> I don't think that's minor at all mate. Glad you've got her back


Cheers H.

I've been cooking this morning and am just about to run a load of grub over to her (Slough) because she's in the care of my dad-in-law, and he's of a generation of blokes who can't boil water without burning it. Two months in the arse-end of India will seem comfortable compared to having him as a carer.


----------



## nogojones (May 7, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> dental hosp is separate entity iirc, am sure they'll have good systems in place or they wouldn't let you in  g'luck x


Yes. They were dead good. Had me in early then kept in a room away from everyone else.

I'm now one tooth lighter and looking forward to resuming a normalish life


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 7, 2020)

Too much time sitting around in my bathrobe, that the arse has fallen out of it.


----------



## existentialist (May 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Too much time sitting around in my bathrobe, that the arse has fallen out of it.
> 
> View attachment 211280


I've only just realised it, but I've been quite strict with myself on the whole getting-dressed thing. I don't sit down at the computer until I'm dressed - and it's a well enough ingrained habit that I hadn't noticed I was still doing it in lockdown. Helped, perhaps by the fact that most of my video meetings tend to be in the mornings


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I've only just realised it, but I've been quite strict with myself on the whole getting-dressed thing. I don't sit down at the computer until I'm dressed - and it's a well enough ingrained habit that I hadn't noticed I was still doing it in lockdown. Helped, perhaps by the fact that most of my video meetings tend to be in the mornings



I have a business zoom meeting Wednesdays at 7.30 am, and a zoom quiz every-other Monday at 7.00 pm, for both I am always in my bathrobe.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2020)

My mum is medically fit but dotty, and referred  for an interim nursing home bed for assessment 👍🏼 I’m off to Holmbush M&S for a dressing gown for her, cupid_stunt - see you there?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 7, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> My mum is medically fit but dotty, and referred  for an interim nursing home bed for assessment 👍🏼



Both   & .  Nursing home or Salvington Lodge, the NHS sort of half-way house?



> I’m off to Holmbush M&S for a dressing gown for her, cupid_stunt - see you there?



Thanks for the offer. 

Having failed to find one in Tesco earlier, I've ordered a replacement from Amazon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Both   & .  Nursing home or Salvington Lodge, the NHS sort of half-way house?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not sure what home yet. They are frustratingly wishy-washy on the phone from the ward. Like pulling teeth to find out if she’d need basics like slippers and stuff. Sounds obvious, so probs my fault but shouldn’t it be obvious then?! Argh 🤪😬


----------



## Red Cat (May 7, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Kind thoughts to you Epona, Idris2002, and anyone else who has been seriously affected. Your's put our travails into perspective but we have just reached the end of an odyssey which has stressed the whole family enormously. I haven't posted about it here because the individual issues seemed minor compared to other's at the time, but cumulatively it's been quite a mission.
> 
> Two months ago my indefatigable 75 year old mother-in-law went to Chandigarh (against pretty much everyone's advice but that's another story) to visit her sick sister. The trip was planned to be three weeks and we've been trying to get her home for the last six. If anyone thinks the FCO are shit, have a go at dealing with the Indian authorities. An ignorantly dangerous, obstructive bunch of cunts, who at one point sent police officers to our village to take photos of mum and distibute them to her neighbours telling them to report her if they saw her outdoors because "the virus is being transmitted by foreigners". She was born in that village.
> 
> ...



Why would you think that was in any way minor?!! It sounds extremely difficult and such a relief for you that she's back home.


----------



## miss direct (May 7, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear of members here losing loved ones.

Here in Istanbul, things are getting back to "normal", somehow. Today, I went on public transport for the first time in 8 weeks and went to the other side of the city to have a walk with a friend. I probably shouldn't have done that but I haven't been further than 1km from my home for 8 weeks and I really wanted to have a face to face conversation with a friend. 

Actually I was very impressed by how they've set up the train. Masks are obligatory, and there is hand sanitiser at stations and along the train. The seats you can sit on are marked (not allowed to sit next to someone, but must leave an empty space.) Passengers were following the rules.

As of Monday, hairdressers and shopping centres will be open - I won't be going to either, personally.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2020)

Belatedly picked up on your mum-in-law's story, Spymaster 
Biggest support/sympathy to you, your missus and her mum!

Quite a shocking story man! I hope all of you are coping better now ....

I'm trying to keep up a bit on what's been happening in India, but virtually nothing I've heard from there is good  .... a couple of old London friends of mine have relatives there, and the friends haven't been posting positive stuff at all.
Based on what they've been hearing ....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 8, 2020)

After a chat with friends, experimented with simply not giving a shit if people came within 2m (or as is common, a whole lot less) while out today and it's amazing how much better I felt when arriving back home.

It's not like I can do anything about it and I know that there is basically no risk of transmission from passing someone on the street, particularly after all these weeks of lockdown. Not that I don't try to keep my distance as much as possible if I'm able - I just am not able a lot of the time. It doesn't help me to feel attacked or victimised.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2020)

You've summed out how both of us have been feeling for ages, FridgeMagnet

We try our best to be smart and capable about distancing when we're out, and it's mostly easy to be good at that 
It also helps that the vast majority of people we encounter here in a small city (Swansea) seem also to be careful.
(I know there are big differences in huge metropolises like London!! )

*But* we prefer not to let ourselves get over-paranoid about passing people in the street.


----------



## Spymaster (May 8, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Belatedly picked up on your mum-in-law's story, Spymaster
> Biggest support/sympathy to you, your missus and her mum!
> 
> Quite a shocking story man! I hope all of you are coping better now ....
> ...


Cheers Will. It's a total shit-show out there at the moment. We've accumulated a fair bit of knowledge over the past couple of months that I'm more than happy to share if it will help anyone else but this is specific to the Punjab and thereabouts. Basically, you have to bribe people to do what they should be doing anyway. 

India is a wonderful country but when things go wrong, they go wrong big. It's our (half of mine, tbf) cultural homeland but calling Indian infrastructure, law and order, and diplomacy "third world", elevates it to an undeserved level.

I'm fucking furious.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2020)

Spymaster : Thanks for that, and good luck with everything! 

My London friends' relatives are further down (Mumbai and nearby) and they say they and their relatives are 'coping', but they seem in a similar mood to you ATM anyway ..... such a corrupt country I'm told!!


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> After a chat with friends, experimented with simply not giving a shit if people came within 2m (or as is common, a whole lot less) while out today and it's amazing how much better I felt when arriving back home.
> 
> It's not like I can do anything about it and I know that there is basically no risk of transmission from passing someone on the street, particularly after all these weeks of lockdown. Not that I don't try to keep my distance as much as possible if I'm able - I just am not able a lot of the time. It doesn't help me to feel attacked or victimised.



I think the thing is, make sure to try to keep 2m at least between yourself and others because it might shit them up good and proper if you get close.  However if someone comes within 2m of you, try not to throw an Epona level wobbly about it.  But please still try to keep a 2m distance from others who are trying to keep away from you


----------



## Sue (May 9, 2020)

My upstairs neighbours came back a few days ago -- not sure where they've been but they've been away since lockdown started -- and there's been a constant stream of people coming and going since. They're young and entitled and I'm not massively surprised. I just wish they weren't so bloody noisy.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> After a chat with friends, experimented with simply not giving a shit if people came within 2m (or as is common, a whole lot less) while out today and it's amazing how much better I felt when arriving back home.
> 
> It's not like I can do anything about it and I know that there is basically no risk of transmission from passing someone on the street, particularly after all these weeks of lockdown. Not that I don't try to keep my distance as much as possible if I'm able - I just am not able a lot of the time. It doesn't help me to feel attacked or victimised.


Assume everyone and you have it. Stay at least 2m away wherever it is possible. 

What the layperson thinks about transmission can get to fuck frankly. This is a nasty easily transmitted virus and every little thing we can do to protect older/vulnerable people is the fucking LEAST we can do right now.


----------



## frogwoman (May 10, 2020)

A bit worried about my mate who's been ill for over a week with covid 19 and is in a vulnerable group. She's saying she's feeling dizzy every time she tries to stand up and still has a cough, temp etc. I'm trying to persuade her to ring the doctors but she's insisting she's fine


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2020)

Got a survey from management today asking if people want to go back and work in the office or not and whether people get public transport to work or walk/cycle.

It's a technology company so it's not like we're doing anything essential/important in the wider scheme of things. They're saying it's voluntary but I just find it pretty , especially as it mentioned 'planning for lockdown ease'. As well as it being a bit fucking stupid in general.


----------



## andysays (May 13, 2020)

Sue said:


> Got a survey from management today asking if people want to go back and work in the office or not and whether people get public transport to work or walk/cycle.
> 
> It's a technology company so it's not like we're doing anything essential/important in the wider scheme of things. They're saying it's voluntary but I just find it pretty , especially as it mentioned 'planning for lockdown ease'. As well as it being a bit fucking stupid in general.


Are you currently working from home? If so is there any reason* why you can't continue to do that?

My wife works for a charity and has been WFH since a week before the official 'lockdown'. It seems they may be continuing that way for some months, or at least being given that option.

*ETA any practical or logistical reason


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2020)

andysays said:


> Are you currently working from home? If so is there any reason* why you can't continue to do that?
> 
> My wife works for a charity and has been WFH since a week before the official 'lockdown'. It seems they may be continuing that way for some months, or at least being given that option.
> 
> *ETA any practical or logistical reason


We've been wfh since a week before lockdown too as there was a confirmed case in the office. I've no idea why they're even looking at this now apart from a whisper that some people were keen to get back.... Makes no sense. 

Also conscious that 'voluntary' can quickly become something else and as I walk to work, pressure could be applied. (I'm happy to dig my heels in if necessary and I am in the vulnerable group -- not that anyone's asked -- but obviously not everyone is as bolshy/bloody minded as me.)


----------



## MickiQ (May 13, 2020)

Sue said:


> We've been wfh since a week before lockdown too as there was a confirmed case in the office. I've no idea why they're even looking at this now apart from a whisper that some people were keen to get back.... Makes no sense.
> 
> Also conscious that 'voluntary' can quickly become something else and as I walk to work, pressure could be applied. (I'm happy to dig my heels in if necessary and I am in the vulnerable group -- not that anyone's asked -- but obviously not everyone is as bolshy/bloody minded as me.)


Perhaps they're testing the waters if 90% of the responses come back with "Fuck No!" I suspect any suggestions of an early return to the office will die a death.
Or (and my own personal experience of management inclines me to this) is that they just don't have a scoobies and someone in management is trying to make it look like they're doing something whether it is of any use is irrelevant.
Probably the biggest danger is ignoring it and them assuming that you are happy to go along with whatever the few who respond (who might be eager to go back) think.


----------



## andysays (May 13, 2020)

Sue said:


> We've been wfh since a week before lockdown too as there was a confirmed case in the office. I've no idea why they're even looking at this now apart from a whisper that some people were keen to get back.... Makes no sense.
> 
> Also conscious that 'voluntary' can quickly become something else and as I walk to work, pressure could be applied. (I'm happy to dig my heels in if necessary and I am in the vulnerable group -- not that anyone's asked -- but obviously not everyone is as bolshy/bloody minded as me.)


Is there a decent union presence in your workplace?

Is it worth you taking your own unofficial survey amongst colleagues to see if others share your quite understandable concerns?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2020)

Epona said:


> I think the thing is, make sure to try to keep 2m at least between yourself and others because it might shit them up good and proper if you get close.  However if someone comes within 2m of you, try not to throw an Epona level wobbly about it.  But please still try to keep a 2m distance from others who are trying to keep away from you


I've been tempted to walk around with my arms stretched out horizontally, as that's near enough 2m - particularly to deal with joggers who clearly have no concept of 2m.


----------



## two sheds (May 13, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've been tempted to walk around with my arms stretched out horizontally, as that's near enough 2m - particularly to deal with joggers who clearly have no concept of 2m.



Your arms are 2m long?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've been tempted to walk around with my arms stretched out horizontally, as that's near enough 2m - particularly to deal with joggers who clearly have no concept of 2m.



Each of you arms are 2m long?

You freak.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Your arms are 2m long?


Yes - combined length.  I remember something about the fingertip-to-fingertip equals your height (although I'm not 2m tall).


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes - combined length.  I remember something about the fingertip-to-fingertip equals your height (although I'm not 2m tall).



But you need 2 metres in all directions, not 2 metres in total. So unless everyone else is playing aeroplanes too you're on a hiding to nothing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> But you need 2 metres in all directions, not 2 metres in total. So unless everyone else is playing aeroplanes too you're on a hiding to nothing.


It's better than nowt.  I also carry sticks so I can extend the distance.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2020)

Should be six feet anyway. Metres are just some communist bullshit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's better than nowt.  I also carry sticks so I can extend the distance.



Best way to ensure 6m, is swing a dead seagull around.


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Perhaps they're testing the waters if 90% of the responses come back with "Fuck No!" I suspect any suggestions of an early return to the office will die a death.
> Or (and my own personal experience of management inclines me to this) is that they just don't have a scoobies and someone in management is trying to make it look like they're doing something whether it is of any use is irrelevant.
> Probably the biggest danger is ignoring it and them assuming that you are happy to go along with whatever the few who respond (who might be eager to go back) think.


I've filled it in and said no...


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2020)

andysays said:


> Is there a decent union presence in your workplace?
> 
> Is it worth you taking your own unofficial survey amongst colleagues to see if others share your quite understandable concerns?


No union presence at all. I've spoken to quite a few people who think it's madness so let's see what happens. Going to mention it to my boss.


----------



## fishfinger (May 13, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's better than nowt.  I also carry sticks so I can extend the distance.


You need one of these:


----------



## two sheds (May 13, 2020)

or a 2m diameter hoolah hoop keep fit while you distance yourself


----------



## MickiQ (May 13, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've been tempted to walk around with my arms stretched out horizontally, as that's near enough 2m - particularly to deal with joggers who clearly have no concept of 2m.


Carry a baseball bat and glower menacingly


----------



## editor (May 13, 2020)

My sister in law has been given two months to live, and I've got to get my head around not ever seeing her again and not being around for my brother and his kids at the funeral. 
It's fucking heartbreaking.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2020)

editor said:


> My sister in law has been given two months to live, and I've got to get my head around not ever seeing her again and not being around for my brother and his kids at the funeral.
> It's fucking heartbreaking.



Sorry to hear that.   

Do you mean you can't get to any funeral, or because if you did, social distancing would make it hard?


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2020)

shit, ed 

it might be things aren't set in stone date-wise, and/or that the situation might be more merciful/flexible soon? apols if that's an overly optimistic view, hanging on to hope has served me well in the past but ymmv x


----------



## LDC (May 13, 2020)

My partner's twentysomething godson was found dead in his flat ten days ago. The cause of death not clear yet, but was likely an accidental/purposeful overdose. Not completely out of the blue, and not directly related to the current situation but could easily have been the last weeks of isolation and watching the shit news that have pushed him either over the edge, or to fuck around with drugs more than he would have otherwise. 

Someone that has a plot at the allotment is now in ICU. I don't know them, but sounds like they're in a bad way as their kidneys are failing according to someone that knows the family.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2020)

Fucking tough reading


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2020)

((((ldc)))))

not sure there's any possible way of consoling or easing that kind of loss  apart from a place to vent, if it helps xx


----------



## LDC (May 13, 2020)

Ah, sorry, just seen your post above editor - didn't mean to add my shit on top of your post. 

Sorry to hear that, hope things somehow end up as OK as they can be.


----------



## LDC (May 13, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> ((((ldc)))))
> 
> not sure there's any possible way of consoling or easing that kind of loss  apart from a place to vent, if it helps xx



Thanks. Not for me really, I'm OK as I wasn't close, my partner and the kid's mum obviously devastated though. Sad shit that though isn't it? The death almost not as sad as someone being so generally unhappy and uncomfortable in the world for so long it ends up like that. Some people really have a fucking hard and sad life.


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2020)

it's not on top of, is the hardest thing, it's in addition. any loss of life is a tragedy in itself, each one sends out ripples.

(sorry this is prolly all cliche, i blame the rum  )


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 13, 2020)

Hang in there people  ✊  ✊


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2020)

Sue said:


> We've been wfh since a week before lockdown too as there was a confirmed case in the office. I've no idea why they're even looking at this now apart from a whisper that some people were keen to get back.... Makes no sense.
> 
> Also conscious that 'voluntary' can quickly become something else and as I walk to work, pressure could be applied. (I'm happy to dig my heels in if necessary and I am in the vulnerable group -- not that anyone's asked -- but obviously not everyone is as bolshy/bloody minded as me.)



It might not be so pernicious.  Not everyone prefers working from home. To my mind a sensible management support wfh but also coming to the office if some people want to. To do that you need to assess the risk and control how many people are in the office and when etc.  Refuse permission if they have to travel by tube etc.  To do that you need to know peoples situations. 

Eg we had someone before lockdown who said they'd prefer to come to the office as they didnt feel they had a good set up at home and the office is a 5 min cycle from theirs. I think they've changed their mind since however.


----------



## frogwoman (May 13, 2020)

Really sorry to hear this LDC


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2020)

Sorry to hear that editor and ldc. 

This covid makes even the hardest situations harder.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> A bit worried about my mate who's been ill for over a week with covid 19 and is in a vulnerable group. She's saying she's feeling dizzy every time she tries to stand up and still has a cough, temp etc. I'm trying to persuade her to ring the doctors but she's insisting she's fine



I hope your friend is doing better. FWIW I know several people who have had this thing, have had similar symptoms on similar timescale, and who also had reason to be classed as vulnerable. All of them have recovered. But I know numbers and probabilities don't help much in these situations and the inability to much of anything besides waiting is pretty soul-destroying. 

This virus really is a bag of shit. I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets sucked into thinking about the economics of it, the statstics of it, the political fuckeries going on in the middle of it and forgets that at the heart of it is someone, somewhere, scared and in pain and struggling to breathe. I've seen (via skype at least) people I love going through that suffering and dread and still I forget about it sometimes. Maybe you have to. Or maybe I'm just a callous bastard.


----------



## frogwoman (May 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I hope your friend is doing better. FWIW I know several people who have had this thing, have had similar symptoms on similar timescale, and who also had reason to be classed as vulnerable. All of them have recovered. But I know numbers and probabilities don't help much in these situations and the inability to much of anything besides waiting is pretty soul-destroying.
> 
> This virus really is a bag of shit. I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets sucked into thinking about the economics of it, the statstics of it, the political fuckeries going on in the middle of it and forgets that at the heart of it is someone, somewhere, scared and in pain and struggling to breathe. I've seen (via skype at least) people I love going through that suffering and dread and still I forget about it sometimes. Maybe you have to. Or maybe I'm just a callous bastard.



She sent me a video of herself taking the piss out of Boris Johnson and she was clearly having a lot  of trouble breathing. I was properly shocked and taken aback tbh. At least she finally rang the doctors so that's something.


----------



## LDC (May 13, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> She sent me a video of herself taking the piss out of Boris Johnson and she was clearly having a lot  of trouble breathing. I was properly shocked and taken aback tbh. At least she finally rang the doctors so that's something.



A fit young (ish) friend of mine had it (+ test and a HCP) and was really struggling for breath even washing up ffs. They recovered well though, no hospital admission, so even with quite significant SOB people can be fine. Fingers crossed your friend is the same.


----------



## andysays (May 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> ...I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets sucked into thinking about the economics of it, the statstics of it, the political fuckeries going on in the middle of it and forgets that at the heart of it is someone, somewhere, scared and in pain and struggling to breathe...


Both of those things are important, the big picture and the effect on individuals, and juggling the feelings generated by both of them simultaneously is difficult.

I guess we all just have to try to cope as best we can.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Do you mean you can't get to any funeral, or because if you did, social distancing would make it hard?


It's obviously too risky to see her now but I'm not sure about the funeral (which will be in Cardiff) as it's a long way to go - and how the hell can you maintain social distancing from your own brother at his wife's funeral? But if I'm needed, I'll be there - standing on my own 2 metres away from everyone else - but it will be hard, and extra tough for my brother seeing as it was only a couple of years ago my Mum died.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2020)

editor said:


> It's obviously too risky to see her now but I'm not sure about the funeral (which will be in Cardiff) as it's a long way to go - and how the hell can you maintain social distancing from your own brother at his wife's funeral? But if I'm needed, I'll be there - standing on my own 2 metres away from everyone else - but it will be hard, and extra tough for my brother seeing as it was only a couple of years ago my Mum died.



Yeah, that sucks, and I remember when you were struggling to get to your mother's funeral, as urban rallied around to help you, if you have to go to another one soon, let's hope it's not as stressful getting there.

Things could easily change in the next few months re-social distancing, and TBH if it hasn't, and assuming it's not a massive gathering, I would be inclined to overlook the restrictions on such an occasion, if your brother was in agreement.


----------



## Sue (May 14, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> It might not be so pernicious.  Not everyone prefers working from home. To my mind a sensible management support wfh but also coming to the office if some people want to. To do that you need to assess the risk and control how many people are in the office and when etc.  Refuse permission if they have to travel by tube etc.  To do that you need to know peoples situations.
> 
> Eg we had someone before lockdown who said they'd prefer to come to the office as they didnt feel they had a good set up at home and the office is a 5 min cycle from theirs. I think they've changed their mind since however.


So I did wonder if maybe I was reading too much into it. But just got another survey saying 'you said you wanted to continue working from home for the moment. What are your reasons for not wanting to come back into the office?'   

I've quoted government advice (with a link) that says 'everyone should work from home, unless they cannot work from home' pointing out we can and are so should continue to follow that advice. 

I've also said that while they could space desks out, communal areas would still prove a problem. And added in the 'clinically vulnerable' thing for good measure. 

I'm finding it a bit .


----------



## MickiQ (May 14, 2020)

Sue said:


> So I did wonder if maybe I was reading too much into it. But just got another survey saying 'you said you wanted to continue working from home for the moment. What are your reasons for not wanting to come back into the office?'


"I Don't Want To Die You Fuckers !!"


----------



## MickiQ (May 14, 2020)

Current client has emailed all WFH (staff and contract) to tell us that they are basically going to continue with the way they are for now (this is week 9 of WFH for me) and that they won't be rushed into a decision on getting everyone back in. There has been a skeleton staff of under a dozen who have to be on site in a building that normally houses 200.
I only have five weeks left on my contract from tomorrow so I may end up not actually going back on site at all with a bit of luck. In which case I shall just chuck the laptop over the gate.
Finding another contract is probably going to be a struggle but fortunately I have enough cash in the bank to buy me some time at least.
How long that time might be is hard to guess since I have had to loan a grand to Mrs Q's brother to help them, He has told me that he will repay it but given his current financial situation, I really am not betting on ever seeing that money again and will probably end up just forgetting it.
Mrs Q is planning to take advantage of the new rules to meet up with one person from another household, in this case our Eldest daughter, Eldest will probably bring Grandson with her but Mrs Q has decided to interpret one person as one adult and children don't count.


----------



## Oula (May 14, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Thanks. Not for me really, I'm OK as I wasn't close, my partner and the kid's mum obviously devastated though. Sad shit that though isn't it? The death almost not as sad as someone being so generally unhappy and uncomfortable in the world for so long it ends up like that. Some people really have a fucking hard and sad life.


So sorry to hear this. I really feel for you. I lost a friend the same way a few years ago and if he hadn't gone then I think this crisis would have finished him off. His funeral just made me feel worse as I discovered just what a hard and sad life he'd had.


----------



## Supine (May 14, 2020)

I’m needing to hand sanitise at work 100ish times a day at work this week. Does the stuff get you pissed? I woke up with a hangover this morning and I’ve had no booze since Saturday.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 16, 2020)

Supine said:


> I’m needing to hand sanitise at work 100ish times a day at work this week. Does the stuff get you pissed? I woke up with a hangover this morning and I’ve had no booze since Saturday.


I’ve got to travel for work this week....Rio to Salvador via a 6 hour lay-over in São Paulo. I’m pre-loading with red wine at the moment. First flight for a couple of months and I’m really quite nervous. Masks,  1/2 liter of alcohol gel (for external application) and a hundred rubber gloves for the journey....i just thought, I need to check the box to see if that 100 gloves or 100 pairs.


----------



## existentialist (May 16, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I’ve got to travel for work this week....Rio to Salvador via a 6 hour lay-over in São Paulo. I’m pre-loading with red wine at the moment. First flight for a couple of months and I’m really quite nervous. Masks,  1/2 liter of alcohol gel (for external application) and a hundred rubber gloves for the journey....i just thought, I need to check the box to see if that 100 gloves or 100 pairs.


It's 100 gloves. Ask Matt Hancock.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 17, 2020)

My daughter came downstairs last night in floods of tears. Son had been for a long walk with his gramps in the afternoon and I think it reminded her how much she misses her grandparents. She rang her gran to say hi and burst into tears again once she started talking so had to give the phone to Mrs SI for a bit while I comforted her - and her gran also had to pass the phone as she was properly sobbing. This is a woman who'd usually need a bag of onions to get a tear out of.

I spend a lot of time forgetting how hard it is for people to be apart from loved ones. Everyone I want to hug is already in my house. My daughter just wants a cuddle from her gran. 

I think she's coming round soon to take her for a walk


----------



## MickiQ (May 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It's 100 gloves. Ask Matt Hancock.


If it was packed by Hancock it would be 42 left hand ones and 53 right hand ones


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2020)

S☼I said:


> My daughter came downstairs last night in floods of tears. Son had been for a long walk with his gramps in the afternoon and I think it reminded her how much she misses her grandparents. She rang her gran to say hi and burst into tears again once she started talking so had to give the phone to Mrs SI for a bit while I comforted her - and her gran also had to pass the phone as she was properly sobbing. This is a woman who'd usually need a bag of onions to get a tear out of.
> 
> I spend a lot of time forgetting how hard it is for people to be apart from loved ones. Everyone I want to hug is already in my house. My daughter just wants a cuddle from her gran.
> 
> I think she's coming round soon to take her for a walk


I'm starting to become quite non-specific about who I'd hug. The whole thing of human contact/company is being distilled down to its essence, here


----------



## Teaboy (May 17, 2020)

Well this has finally got to someone I know.  I think me and my g/f have both had it in a minor way but my brother-in-law has been struck down pretty bad.  Mid 40's and up to this point very healthy in every way.  Day 10 they eventually called an ambulance as it got that bad he was discharged after a couple of days so is doing OK but still very ill.

Apparently he'd been super careful with only going out when necessary and wearing mask and gloves.  They really don't know how he got it.


----------



## Boudicca (May 19, 2020)

Not sure if I have done the right thing, but I've just taken part in a lockdown break out.  

A friend of mine is 'on the list' with a heart problem and sickle cell.  She has been too scared to leave the house, even for a little bit of fresh air.  She has a volunteer personal shopper and I have also been shopping for her once a week. 

She is going a bit doolally to be honest, she is someone who needs social contact and her mental health is definitely suffering.

Anyway she has gone from only talking from an upstairs window to "I've had enough, can you take me to Aldi?  If you can't, I'll get a taxi".  Whilst I do think she has been slightly ridiculous about leaving the house, Aldi would not be my first choice of destination.

Anyway, tis done.  I put her (and her 6 bags of shopping ) in the back of my camper van (better social distancing than my tiny car) and hopefully it will be a while before Aldi calls to her again.


----------



## moomoo (May 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I'm starting to become quite non-specific about who I'd hug. The whole thing of human contact/company is being distilled down to its essence, here



I’d bloody love a hug. When this is over I’m going to squeeze my loved ones so hard! And cry lots.


----------



## prunus (May 19, 2020)

I took advantage of the lockdown relaxation at the weekend to get out of Brixton (well, Loughborough Junction) - identified what I thought would be an overlooked out-of-the-way part of the Surrey Hills (ie not Box Hill or Leith Hill etc). 

Drove down there - half expecting it all to be overrun, or locked up and nowhere welcoming, but the little car park was open, and not full. Other cars there, but no people. I parked up and got out, walked a little way up the path into the woodlands - sun stippling through the trees, birds singing, gentle breeze rustling the leaves - and burst into tears.

Sobbed for a good 20 minutes  - eventually found a little clearing on a rise, and sat there in the sunshine and birdsong letting it flow through and heal me. Really hadn’t realised how tightly wound I’d become - I thought I was doing ok, on the whole, considering everything.

Apologies for veering dangerously near hippy territory - just wanted to share!


----------



## MickiQ (May 19, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> Not sure if I have done the right thing, but I've just taken part in a lockdown break out.
> 
> A friend of mine is 'on the list' with a heart problem and sickle cell.  She has been too scared to leave the house, even for a little bit of fresh air.  She has a volunteer personal shopper and I have also been shopping for her once a week.
> 
> ...


There is doing the right thing and following the rules blindly they aren't the same, I think you've done the right thing


----------



## Teaboy (May 20, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Well this has finally got to someone I know.  I think me and my g/f have both had it in a minor way but my brother-in-law has been struck down pretty bad.  Mid 40's and up to this point very healthy in every way.  Day 10 they eventually called an ambulance as it got that bad he was discharged after a couple of days so is doing OK but still very ill.
> 
> Apparently he'd been super careful with only going out when necessary and wearing mask and gloves.  They really don't know how he got it.



Well, three negative covid-19 tests later this is beginning to look like just old fashioned Pneumonia, how random is that?  Otherwise healthy middle aged guy just struck down with Pneumonia in a warm spring during the middle of global pandemic.  What a bizarre coincidence.  Anyway, he is on the mend.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 21, 2020)

My beautiful 25 nephew committed suicide in Australia  on Tuesday. Just heartbroken. His sister is stuck in Amsterdam and is so stressed about trying to get home for the funeral. Family are asking if I can bring her home. 2 week quarantine on arrival in Australia means I think it’s pretty much impossible. And We just moved to Portugal a few months ago and haven’t yet got residency so not sure I’d be allowed back in and would have to leave husband here alone, Trying to work out a failsafe way of buying her a ticket using my card, to top it all off she’s massively overstayed her visa so getting her out is dicey anyway. Fuck.
Helpfully my wayward brother just sent me a FB message saying simply ‘txxxxxxx dead’, I’ve been awake most of the night worrying about how to tell him without it tipping him completely over the edge and I get that from him


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 21, 2020)

That’s awful shakespearegirl sincere condolences.

Speak to the Aussie embassy, AFAIK exceptions can be made to the quarantine requirements.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 21, 2020)

prunus said:


> I took advantage of the lockdown relaxation at the weekend to get out of Brixton (well, Loughborough Junction) - identified what I thought would be an overlooked out-of-the-way part of the Surrey Hills (ie not Box Hill or Leith Hill etc).
> 
> Drove down there - half expecting it all to be overrun, or locked up and nowhere welcoming, but the little car park was open, and not full. Other cars there, but no people. I parked up and got out, walked a little way up the path into the woodlands - sun stippling through the trees, birds singing, gentle breeze rustling the leaves - and burst into tears.
> 
> ...




Being able to walk / cycle in this area every day has been a massive boon to me and my family. I often think of folk in Town and how grateful I am to be able to walk in solitude and bathe in the nature all around me.

Some areas are overrun, but if anyone fancies escaping here for a few hours pm me and I’ll share some of the most out of the way spots. You will need a car, it’s less than an hour from Clapham to here.

And bollocks to worrying about hippy, I can often be found hugging a magnificent oak, a very real connection with the natural world.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2020)

shakespearegirl said:


> My beautiful 25 nephew committed suicide in Australia  on Tuesday. Just heartbroken. His sister is stuck in Amsterdam and is so stressed about trying to get home for the funeral. Family are asking if I can bring her home. 2 week quarantine on arrival in Australia means I think it’s pretty much impossible. And We just moved to Portugal a few months ago and haven’t yet got residency so not sure I’d be allowed back in and would have to leave husband here alone, Trying to work out a failsafe way of buying her a ticket using my card, to top it all off she’s massively overstayed her visa so getting her out is dicey anyway. Fuck.
> Helpfully my wayward brother just sent me a FB message saying simply ‘txxxxxxx dead’, I’ve been awake most of the night worrying about how to tell him without it tipping him completely over the edge and I get that from him


ah mate, how truly awful , strength and love to you and yours xx


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 21, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That’s awful shakespearegirl sincere condolences.
> 
> Speak to the Aussie embassy, AFAIK exceptions can be made to the quarantine requirements.



Thanks Bahnhof- looks like exemptions are only to see someone on their deathbed or to receive end of life care.. not to attend funerals. It’s just so horrible, I spoke to my brother after he’d been to identify the body and he was just broken. All going to be tricky as he and his ex wife aren’t On speaking terms and have hugely disagreed with the treatment paths my nephew was on. Think my ex sis in law found him.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2020)

so emailed the boss regarding whats going on from the 1st June when our furlough is due to end.

The plan is for us to work ( from home ) until 6th July then Furloughed again.
This has kind of put a scupper on me resigning on the first of June as I may as well see it through until July.

Which means I will be getting that new TV


----------



## William of Walworth (May 21, 2020)

shakespearegirl : I'm really sorry to read that sad news.
I hope, somehow, that you're able to work something out to improve your situation ........


----------



## The39thStep (May 21, 2020)

shakespearegirl said:


> My beautiful 25 nephew committed suicide in Australia  on Tuesday. Just heartbroken. His sister is stuck in Amsterdam and is so stressed about trying to get home for the funeral. Family are asking if I can bring her home. 2 week quarantine on arrival in Australia means I think it’s pretty much impossible. And We just moved to Portugal a few months ago and haven’t yet got residency so not sure I’d be allowed back in and would have to leave husband here alone, Trying to work out a failsafe way of buying her a ticket using my card, to top it all off she’s massively overstayed her visa so getting her out is dicey anyway. Fuck.
> Helpfully my wayward brother just sent me a FB message saying simply ‘txxxxxxx dead’, I’ve been awake most of the night worrying about how to tell him without it tipping him completely over the edge and I get that from him


Sorry to hear that, its terrible news in a normal world but the restrictions due to the virus must add to a sense of helplessness.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 21, 2020)

So sorry to hear that shakespearegirl. Just terrible. Huge love to you and your family x


----------



## LDC (May 22, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> My partner's twentysomething godson was found dead in his flat ten days ago. The cause of death not clear yet, but was likely an accidental/purposeful overdose. Not completely out of the blue, and not directly related to the current situation but could easily have been the last weeks of isolation and watching the shit news that have pushed him either over the edge, or to fuck around with drugs more than he would have otherwise.
> 
> Someone that has a plot at the allotment is now in ICU. I don't know them, but sounds like they're in a bad way as their kidneys are failing according to someone that knows the family.



Funeral was this week, was OK apparently given the circumstances, athough a few inconsiderate people turned up adding to the stress of it all despite being told the limit was strictly 10. They didn't really know him, was distant family 2 of which had never even met him ffs.

The guy with CV from the allotment is now on ECMO, has been for 2 weeks apparently.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2020)

Positive news; my dad and his wife were supposed to return from South Africa at the end of March but are still stuck there and the savage lockdown shows no signs of ending, however the FCO has decided to lay on some more repatriation flights as the handful they did a month ago hardly scratched the surface of the number of folk stuck there. He's now got a place on Monday's flight from Cape Town.

It is tricky, Cape Town is a five hour drive from where he is, he needs to be at a sports stadium by 6am, so drive through the night in a country where there is a night-time curfew policed by trigger happy cops, at 76 years of age, then piss around for 5 hours, followed by an 11 hour flight, then I will pick them up around midnight and drive them home to the New Forest. Suspect it is going to be a tiring trip for them...


----------



## MickiQ (May 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Positive news; my dad and his wife were supposed to return from South Africa at the end of March but are still stuck there and the savage lockdown shows no signs of ending, however the FCO has decided to lay on some more repatriation flights as the handful they did a month ago hardly scratched the surface of the number of folk stuck there. He's now got a place on Monday's flight from Cape Town.
> 
> It is tricky, Cape Town is a five hour drive from where he is, he needs to be at a sports stadium by 6am, so drive through the night in a country where there is a night-time curfew policed by trigger happy cops, at 76 years of age, then piss around for 5 hours, followed by an 11 hour flight, then I will pick them up around midnight and drive them home to the New Forest. Suspect it is going to be a tiring trip for them...


And very stressful for you I would imagine, I'm grateful that my parents have rarely ventured beyond the town boundaries of Crewe these  past few years.

One good thing about the lockdown is that there is a much stronger community spirit in our cul-de-sac than there was before the crisis and the Thursday night clap seems to be evolving into something of a weekly social gathering. 
The downside of that is it does reveal the ugly side of the lockdown, the daughter of one of our neighbours has returned home to her parents sporting a black eye. It would seem that her boyfriend isn't coping well with both lockdown and unemployment. This upset Mrs Q greatly and whilst we have no reason at all to suspect that Eldest's husband and Middle's fiance are anything other than the most upstanding of young men, their mother rang our somewhat perplexed daughters and tried to subtly enquire that they were OK without telling them why.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> And very stressful for you I would imagine, I'm grateful that my parents have rarely ventured beyond the town boundaries of Crewe these  past few years.
> 
> One good thing about the lockdown is that there is a much stronger community spirit in our cul-de-sac than there was before the crisis and the Thursday night clap seems to be evolving into something of a weekly social gathering.
> The downside of that is it does reveal the ugly side of the lockdown, the daughter of one of our neighbours has returned home to her parents sporting a black eye. It would seem that her boyfriend isn't coping well with both lockdown and unemployment. This upset Mrs Q greatly and whilst we have no reason at all to suspect that Eldest's husband and Middle's fiance are anything other than the most upstanding of young men, their mother rang our somewhat perplexed daughters and tried to subtly enquire that they were OK without telling them why.



There is a lot of stress and strain around at the moment. Not particularly close to my dad, but hugely relieved that he can finally get home. And yeah, we live in a small close of 10 houses, last night 8 came out to have a clap, it felt good. Sure the mother was just innocently enquiring!


----------



## chainsawjob (May 22, 2020)

Goodness, sorry to hear of those who have lost someone, or of people who are ill, or worries about elderly relatives. Such heartbreak for so many people. Yes, so many people under stress and strain.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 22, 2020)

I just came here to say arrggghhh benefit forms. Council tax today. I've uploaded _*34*_ proofs/pieces of evidence. It's taken me about 5 hours. CT more difficult than Universal Credit, so far, although UC haven't asked for the proofs yet. (Edit: this is all cos Corona, no income.)

I've told the landlord (via the agent) we can't pay the rent this month. We can't until some UC comes through.

Bloody lettings agent, we managed to refuse an electrical inspection (not law yet), and the minute I put the phone down after telling her we didn't want them to come, she sent me an email saying the gas inspection is due. Which _is_ a legal requirement. The woman is a passive aggressive witch.

We'll have to have the gas inspection, it won't be as much an issue cos the boiler is not far from the door, and he won't have to go in every room like the electrician was going to. Guess I'll get on and arrange it.


Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And bollocks to worrying about hippy, I can often be found hugging a magnificent oak, a very real connection with the natural world.


Mine's a beech, I got over my sheepishness given current circs


----------



## MickiQ (May 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There is a lot of stress and strain around at the moment. Not particularly close to my dad, but hugely relieved that he can finally get home. And yeah, we live in a small close of 10 houses, last night 8 came out to have a clap, it felt good. Sure the mother was just innocently enquiring!


I routinely tell my wife that it is clear her daughters have inherited her impeccable taste in men yet for some reason this clear compliment causes her to roll her eyes at me.


----------



## miss direct (May 22, 2020)

shakespearegirl said:


> My beautiful 25 nephew committed suicide in Australia  on Tuesday. Just heartbroken.


So sorry  It's always hard to be away from family but even more so at the moment when borders are closed/flights hard to come by/quarantine etc. Hopefully Aus will be lenient on the visa overstaying, many countries have an amnesty at the moment.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 22, 2020)

miss direct said:


> So sorry  It's always hard to be away from family but even more so at the moment when borders are closed/flights hard to come by/quarantine etc. Hopefully Aus will be lenient on the visa overstaying, many countries have an amnesty at the moment.



She’s overstayed in Holland- by about 4 months now! I’ve been trying to encourage her to leave for ages. Just worried if I spend nearly £1k getting her a one way ticket to melbourne she’ll be delayed leaving by immigration and not get on the plane... now seems the best time for her to leave though, but her fiancee doesn’t have Oz passport so can’t go with her. She’s broken and torn between him and family


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2020)

yeh you need confirmation from her that immigration won't be a problem before splashing out a grand I'd have thought.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 22, 2020)

two sheds said:


> yeh you need confirmation from her that immigration won't be a problem before splashing out a grand I'd have thought.



I don’t think there’s any way of confirming that immigration won’t be a problem, my instinct is they’ll let her out to get rid of her but who knows


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2020)

a group of friends chipped in to get a mate out of thailand and get him a new phone because his had been stolen. He got another phone which was also stolen (from him just being careless there had been a long line of them) and he didn't leave the country. We had to be stricter second time to make sure he actually left. 

First I heard had been when I got a clearly spoofed e-mail saying '"I'm in thailand and on the streets and I need money badly or I'll starve" which half way down the e-mail became clear that it was him and he wasn't pissing around.


----------



## Doodler (May 22, 2020)

Today i tried eating a Costa Coffee toasted sausage sandwich while absentmindedly still wearing a disposable facemask, in full view of a bunch of shoppers who started laughing at me.


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2020)

shakespearegirl said:


> I don’t think there’s any way of confirming that immigration won’t be a problem, my instinct is they’ll let her out to get rid of her but who knows



I think she needs to go the local immigration office to get her verblijfsvergunning (visitors permit) extended. It was called vreemdelingsbureau or something like as I remember (but that was 40 years ago) If she gets a stamp/extended permission there she shouldn't have any problem at the border I wouldn't have thought.

Eta: In fact vreemdelingenpolitie there'll be a branch in Amsterdam (if that's where she is)  Vreemdelingenpolitie (AVIM)


----------



## kalidarkone (May 22, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> Not sure if I have done the right thing, but I've just taken part in a lockdown break out.
> 
> A friend of mine is 'on the list' with a heart problem and sickle cell.  She has been too scared to leave the house, even for a little bit of fresh air.  She has a volunteer personal shopper and I have also been shopping for her once a week.
> 
> ...


Why do you think she has been  slightly ridiculous about leaving the house?


----------



## kalidarkone (May 22, 2020)

shakespearegirl  god that's awful   I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Boudicca (May 22, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Why do you think she has been  slightly ridiculous about leaving the house?


She lives in a road/area where it is perfectly possible to leave the house and go for a short walk without coming within 2 metres of anyone. But yea, maybe ridiculous was the wrong word.

(But to be honest I was probably more thinking about the fact that she will not go into her garden because the weeds have grown and she cannot see the frogs.  I haven't been able to help with this as she lives in a terraced cottage and I can't get to the back garden without going through the house.)


----------



## kalidarkone (May 22, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> She lives in a road/area where it is perfectly possible to leave the house and go for a short walk without coming within 2 metres of anyone. But yea, maybe ridiculous was the wrong word.
> 
> (But to be honest I was probably more thinking about the fact that she will not go into her garden because the weeds have grown and she cannot see the frogs.  I haven't been able to help with this as she lives in a terraced cottage and I can't get to the back garden without going through the house.)


Hopefully now she has been to Aldi she may feel able to go into the garden.

I asked because despite the fact I have been working in an acute department at a large hospital and have no underlying health conditions afaik  I find it really hard to leave the house without a degree of anxiety. She must be absolutely terrified while clearly at the same time going quite mad on her own in the house. Perhaps her going to Aldi was an attempt to desensitise herself-you know jump in at the deep end?

I'm only coping because I get some if my social needs met at work.


----------



## scifisam (May 23, 2020)

shakespearegirl said:


> I don’t think there’s any way of confirming that immigration won’t be a problem, my instinct is they’ll let her out to get rid of her but who knows



This site - which is a bit of a scary read - makes it sound as though your niece delaying even longer will just worsen any potential consequences. But on the positive side, it sounds like the most likely consequences are deportation or a fine, and a ban on reentering the Schengen zone for a certain number of years. Unless your niece has been convicted of a crime (apart from the visa one) it sounds hugely unlikely they'd try to stop her voluntarily leaving. In fact, they really want her to leave - that's what she's supposed to do. 

This Netherlands govt site says the usual ban for her length of overstay is 2 years, and it doesn't mention fines or any other consequences. It says leave immediately.

Plus of course it is genuinely more difficult to leave right at the moment, and has been for a couple of months. That wouldn't cover the whole period of her overstay but surely it would help - it would at least be grounds to have the return ban period reduced.

Doesn't sound like her just continuing to overstay is a realistic option, even if it means leaving her fiancee.  The longer she overstays the less likely it is that she'll be allowed back to see him again.

It's a shitty complication to add to an already hideous tragedy.  Huge sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 23, 2020)

scifisam said:


> This site - which is a bit of a scary read - makes it sound as though your niece delaying even longer will just worsen any potential consequences. But on the positive side, it sounds like the most likely consequences are deportation or a fine, and a ban on reentering the Schengen zone for a certain number of years. Unless your niece has been convicted of a crime (apart from the visa one) it sounds hugely unlikely they'd try to stop her voluntarily leaving. In fact, they really want her to leave - that's what she's supposed to do.
> 
> This Netherlands govt site says the usual ban for her length of overstay is 2 years, and it doesn't mention fines or any other consequences. It says leave immediately.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, I’ve been trying to get her to leave for months but she’s got her head stuck in the sand.

I spoke to ex sis in law last night, she is understandably broken but feels they lost him a couple of years ago and he hated what he’d become so it was a relief in some ways. She and my brother have sat together and seem to be united in sorting out the funeral which is good.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear this shakespearegirl - it's all so sad.

Mrs SI's parents are doing weekly walks with the kids - Gramps with Boy, Gran with Girl. Thin paths the kid goes in front, wide bits they walk abreast but six feet apart. 

Working well.


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2020)

scifisam said:


> This site - which is a bit of a scary read - makes it sound as though your niece delaying even longer will just worsen any potential consequences. But on the positive side, it sounds like the most likely consequences are deportation or a fine, and a ban on reentering the Schengen zone for a certain number of years. Unless your niece has been convicted of a crime (apart from the visa one) it sounds hugely unlikely they'd try to stop her voluntarily leaving. In fact, they really want her to leave - that's what she's supposed to do.
> 
> This Netherlands govt site says the usual ban for her length of overstay is 2 years, and it doesn't mention fines or any other consequences. It says leave immediately.
> 
> ...



Good information - I was wondering whether there was an organization like the CAB in the Netherlands now rather than just turning up at the police, but scifiasm's post sort of covers that.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2020)

shakespearegirl I'm so sorry 

On a clearly much less life-altering note, we should have been checking into our Hamburg hotel right about now. Sigh.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 24, 2020)

Because its Eid, on Friday the local mosque went round knocking on doors and leaving food on the doorstep which is so lovely of them.....but.... I had to refuse and explain that although I really appreciated the gesture and did not want to offend them, that given the pandemic I was not able to accept their gift and was sorry. Felt so bad about it   They seemed to understand.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

Not really sure where to put this, but my husband has just been carted off in an ambulance due to asthma - he ran out of salbutamol having forgotten that today was a bank holiday and the local pharmacy was shut.  He didn't want to go due to fear of Coronavirus but he started wheezing again when the paramedics were doing the paperwork so off he's gone.

I didn't go with him of course.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2020)

Epona said:


> Not really sure where to put this, but my husband has just been carted off in an ambulance due to asthma - he ran out of salbutamol having forgotten that today was a bank holiday and the local pharmacy was shut.  He didn't want to go due to fear of Coronavirus but he started wheezing again when the paramedics were doing the paperwork so off he's gone.
> 
> I didn't go with him of course.





hope he's on the mend and home soon


----------



## frogwoman (May 25, 2020)

Epona said:


> Not really sure where to put this, but my husband has just been carted off in an ambulance due to asthma - he ran out of salbutamol having forgotten that today was a bank holiday and the local pharmacy was shut.  He didn't want to go due to fear of Coronavirus but he started wheezing again when the paramedics were doing the paperwork so off he's gone.
> 
> I didn't go with him of course.



Oh shit hope hes better x


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

Just had a text from him, they are giving him another nebuliser and steroids, they want to try to avoid keeping him in so will probably discharge him in a bit

Also in the course of all this found out (at least I think he let it slip) he should be fucking shielding, not wandering off to the fucking shops when he wants tomatoes...


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

Bugger, having another nebuliser - he says he should be on his way home soon but last time he said that he was in for a week...


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

It's like - what do you do, I mean he has to go to hospital if he is having an asthma attack but if he gets coronavirus he's likely to die, it's an odd reaction but right now I am fairly fuming that he didn't make sure he had enough salbutamol on Friday... back and forth between that and being really upset


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2020)

Not much help at the moment but I always try to keep a couple of old inhalers with some in when I order new. I'd also have been tempted to use seretide/fostair as emergency inhaler (although I'm not sure how doctors would see that - and it's not good to use too much steroid).


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Not much help at the moment but I always try to keep a couple of old inhalers with some in when I order new. I'd also have been tempted to use seretide/fostair as emergency inhaler (although I'm not sure how doctors would see that - and it's not good to use too much steroid).



His GP prescribes him 1 seretide and 1 salbutamol per prescription and he gets (supposedly) 6 months worth at a time (in terms of prescriptions faxed to the pharmacy, they give him 1 at a time) - he can't build up a stock of salbutamol because he gets through it quickly.  They used to prescribe 2 salbutamol per seretide but for some reason won't do that now.  He did have an asthma review right before lockdown and has suspected COPD but when he went back for tests in the first week of lockdown there was no-one at the GP surgery who knew how to do a spirometer test (short staffed).  He uses the seretide as prescribed but right now his asthma is poorly controlled and he does need to use salbutamol a lot - when he runs out it is disastrous.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2020)

He's been prescribed a nebulizer for home use? The specialist wouldn't for me but I spoke to my doctor and I'm going to buy one myself and my doctor will prescribe refills if I start to need them.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> He's been prescribed a nebulizer for home use? The specialist wouldn't for me but I spoke to my doctor and I'm going to buy one myself and my doctor will prescribe refills if I start to need them.



No, inhalers.  He's on a nebuliser in hospital


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2020)

Ah ok. If he's using the inhaler that much it might be worth asking whether a nebulizer would be good for home? My specialist told me that it doesn't make a huge difference to me (which I'd actually dispute since it gave me a 14% improvement in peak flow within 10 minutes) and that he prefers to keep it for hospital use. Which seems strange if he's saying it doesn't make much difference anyway.


----------



## oryx (May 25, 2020)

Hope he's OK, Epona.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

He is having panic attacks because he doesn't want to be in hospital, the paramedics said they would just take him there so he could pick up salbutamol and go but they haven't given him any salbutamol yet.

Panic over being in hospital is not going to be helping


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

Now I'm having a fucking panic attack


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2020)

website says:

breathe calmly and slowly, in and out through nose and out of mouth, to reduce the amount of carbon dioxide being lost.
Small sips of water may help to calm


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

Now they have just left him, he wants to get an inhaler and come home but he hasn't seen anyone for 20 minutes.  He's not going to be able to get a bus at this rate.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

He is now waiting to see a doctor, he just has to sit and wait.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

His breathing is apparently fine now, but it isn't going to be if he has no meds and is getting stressed.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2020)

They're bound to have an inhaler he can pick up.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> They're bound to have an inhaler he can pick up.



They can't give him an inhaler until he has been prescribed one by the doctor who is nowhere in sight.  At this rate they will be keeping him in overnight waiting for a fucking inhaler.

And yes I know this is in some way his own fault for running out of salbutamol in the first place, but sometimes when you have lost track of what day it is, shit happens.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2020)

Yeh particularly if he's using it a lot.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2020)

Salamol's harder to judge, too, because there's no counter. He should order one in advance though so he's always got one spare.


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

I'm just having some issues with anxiety at the moment and catastrophising this into a "what if they keep him in and he gets ill and I never see him again" type thing


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

Now his phone is running out of juice so I am out of contact.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2020)

(((( Epona ))))


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

I convinced him to go in, the paramedics said they would take him in, he could get an inhaler and come back home, he didn't want to because he was worried about it and I said to him that if he got another asthma attack in the night without medication it wouldn't be fair to put me in that position when he could just go to the hospital and get an inhaler like the paramedics suggested...


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

True enough. Sounds fairly likely he'd get another attack. Hospital's presumably extremely stressed - you'd still think it would only take a doctor a couple of minutes to confirm he needed it. Unlucky


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> True enough. Sounds fairly likely he'd get another attack. Hospital's presumably extremely stressed - you'd still think it would only take a doctor a couple of minutes to confirm he needed it. Unlucky



So yeah, meanwhile someone who is supposed to be shielding (apparently) is left sitting in A&E for hours waiting for a doctor to sign off on him getting an inhaler and being discharged


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

I actually have no idea what the risks are with him being there, I just view every public place as a germ filled vessel right now and hospitals a germ filled vessel where germ ridden people congregate.


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

I can't even think straight right now, I'm a fair old regular at calling 999 for him tbh, I at least managed to find out before his phone died which hospital he was at.  No-one has my phone number.  I guess if he hasn't come home by morning it wouldn't be unreasonable for me to phone them up.  This is doing my nut.


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

Perhaps phone hospital and explain to reception, give them your number? Hopefully he'll just turn up though - is it taxiable?


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Perhaps phone hospital and explain to reception, give them your number? Hopefully he'll just turn up though - is it taxiable?



He'll most likely try to walk it, which is worrying if his phone is dead


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

I'm guessing if he does arrive home it's clothes into the washing machine and him into the shower right away

Sorry if that's a weird thing to ask, I am freaking out in all sorts of different directions


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

No that's exactly right.


----------



## oryx (May 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> I'm guessing if he does arrive home it's clothes into the washing machine and him into the shower right away
> 
> Sorry if that's a weird thing to ask, I am freaking out in all sorts of different directions


I don't think it's a weird thing to ask at all. I would be inclined to do this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> I guess if he hasn't come home by morning it wouldn't be unreasonable for me to phone them up.



not in the slightest - i did something like that last autumn when mum-tat had a minor accident at home which meant she needed to go to hospital (she insisted she didn't want me to go over there) - after i'd not heard anything after the sort of time i expected her to be home, i rang and asked what was happening (i think i had to give her address and date of birth) and they said she had just been discharged - no indication this was seen as an unusual sort of phone call



Epona said:


> He'll most likely try to walk it, which is worrying if his phone is dead



may be worth a call and explaining you think his mobile has gone flat and you're trying to contact him but don't want to go down there because of coronavirus and not wanting to cross over with him on the way home.



Epona said:


> I'm guessing if he does arrive home it's clothes into the washing machine and him into the shower right away



i'm not expert enough to say it's definitely necessary, but can't see it doing any harm, so probably worthwhile.


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

Washing machine & shower is what I've seen as being recommended.


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

How you doing Epona ?


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

I'm a bad person


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2020)

what's up?


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> I'm a bad person



Nah, what's up?


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

I phoned the hospital and cried/yelled at people for a bit, 3 minutes later Nate texted me to say someone had brought him a phone charger and were bringing him inhalers and "thanks for phoning, what the fuck did you say to them???"


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

Result  how's he getting home?


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

I am going to wait to see whether his inhalers actually turn up in time for him to come home tonight, if not I'll just pick up his normal prescription in the morning and he can discharge himself


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

Nice one Epona. 


Time for bed for this little one nn


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

Honestly though I think Nate could probably be accidentally locked in a hospital supplies cupboard for several days and he wouldn't want to make a fuss to get noticed.  I am a bit more feisty but that isn't always a good thing.

(I just want to add that I wasn't rude or nasty or anything - it was "my husband has asthma and possibly COPD and told the paramedics that he was shielding, I know you are all doing your best but why has he been sitting in your potentially germy A&E for 3 hours waiting for an inhaler, he was told the doctor would see him soon 3 hours ago, he is only waiting for some salbutamol to take home")


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2020)

And he is home, apparently my phone call got things moving


----------



## chainsawjob (May 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> And he is home, apparently my phone call got things moving


Well done. What a night. Glad he's home.

Look after yourself : peace :


----------



## scifisam (May 26, 2020)

I'm glad he's home, Epona. That sounds horribly worrying.

FWIW, my GP told me that they'd changed all salbutamol/salamol and seretide to one inhaler due to nationwide shortages. But my GP then said that they are allowed to change it to two if they have a reason. Mine is that I have mobility difficulties and a two-storey flat, so I really do need one on each floor (and my asthma's quite bad but not as bad as your bloke's). If Nate talks to the GP, or starts to talk to them and then passes the phone to you because you're more persuasive, you might be able to persuade them to prescribe two as well. Being in hospital should be a good enough reason.


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I'm glad he's home, Epona. That sounds horribly worrying.
> 
> FWIW, my GP told me that they'd changed all salbutamol/salamol and seretide to one inhaler due to nationwide shortages.



What type is it, did they say?


----------



## scifisam (May 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> What type is it, did they say?



They didn't say, but I'm pretty sure they meant all types, because I'm not fussy about which one I get.


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

You mean they're supplying people with only one salamol and seretide at a time instead of two of each at a time? They only give me one of each at a time.

I'd be confused if they were only supplying one inhaler because each has specific uses and if you say take too much of a steroid inhaler, using it for instant relief for example the specialist told me that long term it will not work properly for you.


----------



## scifisam (May 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You mean they're supplying people with only one salamol and seretide at a time instead of two of each at a time? They only give me one of each at a time.
> 
> I'd be confused if they were only supplying one inhaler because each has specific uses and if you say take too much of a steroid inhaler, using it for instant relief for example the specialist told me that long term it will not work properly for you.



Yes, one of each at a time. Until recently it was two of salbutamol/salamol as standard for people with long-term asthma, so you always had a back-up. That's the difference that caused Epona's partner's problem, going from two to one for salbutamol. Like someone else said, the lack of counter makes it hard to tell when you need to replace it (it feels half empty way before it's anywhere near empty). 

It's a simple life or death medication - if you get a fairly bad attack, it can often be stopped with salbutamol, but without it, you get worse and you go to hospital or die.


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2020)

How are you and husband doing Epona?


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 28, 2020)

I can't afford to pay rent and bills on this reduced income. I'm having to face the hard fact that I need to give up my home. I'm just going to get more and more in debt and my estate agent hasn't even replied to my message just before lockdown asking if they'd be willing to reduce my rent. A few months later and I realise that even with a reduced rent I couldn't afford bills and food...so I'm left with no choice but to get rid of most of my possessions and sofa surf for the summer. Fuck.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 28, 2020)

Contact your estate agent again?
If it's a private landlord, can you contact them directly?

Estate agents are usually too lazy to pass on requests like that at the best of times, but your landlord might not want to lose a tenant right now.

Ah shit, just read you said 'even with a reduced rent'  but still worth a try?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 28, 2020)

I am possibly helping someone move tomorrow who is in a similar situation, although am not allowed into either (multi-occupant) residence, so probably just going to help move bags from doorstep to cab...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> ...so I'm left with no choice but to get rid of most of my possessions and sofa surf for the summer. Fuck.



Sorry to hear your bad news, do you not know anybody that can store your stuff? Or, look into these self-storage places, they should be affordable if you are not paying out rent.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 28, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sorry to hear your bad news, do you not know anybody that can store your stuff? Or, look into these self-storage places, they should be affordable if you are not paying out rent.


Yeah this is what I'm looking into. Cheers


----------



## May Kasahara (May 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune that is shite, I'm so sorry


----------



## Epona (May 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> How are you and husband doing Epona?



Not too bad thanks, he's on prednisolone for 5 days and has managed to score 3 salbutamol inhalers, this is a semi-regular thing tbh (although doesn't always require me phoning 999 for an ambulance thank fuck!) - I am making sure he doesn't nip down the shops while he is on steroids.  I have had to buy him a lot of cake though, if you've ever been on oral steroids you'll know what I mean, he's constantly hungry


----------



## two sheds (May 28, 2020)

Good stuff. Yes I've had prednisolone, worked immediately one time and didn't make any difference two other times, not quite sure what the difference was. I think he's conning you with the cake though 

How does he order the salamol? I do it across the web, I was thinking it might be an idea for you to confiscate one or order one and not tell him, keep it in reserve just in case.


----------



## Celyn (May 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune, I am genuinely not trying to be stupid or unhelpful, but have you looked into Universal Credit? Or Jobseeker Allowance and Housing Benefit, depending on how it works in your area. Even if it left you living on rice and baked beans, it would be worth it not to uproot your life and pay for storage of stuff then saving for deposit on new flat.

It's a horrible situation.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 28, 2020)

Only just caught up with this thread  , but ....

My very best of luck to Epona / Nate

And obviously I'm also sending the *very *best of luck to Clair De Lune

I really hope things improve as best they can for you all!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2020)

My boyfriend caught it. He started with it last Sunday and has been very ill until, well, yesterday really. He hasn't been out anywhere other than the supermarket since the lockdown began and has taken all reasonable precautions. He still managed to get it though and has tested positive.

And just as he's getting better, he's been made redundant. Fucking great.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 29, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I can't afford to pay rent and bills on this reduced income. I'm having to face the hard fact that I need to give up my home. I'm just going to get more and more in debt and my estate agent hasn't even replied to my message just before lockdown asking if they'd be willing to reduce my rent. A few months later and I realise that even with a reduced rent I couldn't afford bills and food...so I'm left with no choice but to get rid of most of my possessions and sofa surf for the summer. Fuck.



Myself and Mrs Frank were both in versions of this situation, only our work incomes both vanished completely overnight. I had no tennancy agreement at my old house so couldn't claim any housing benefit there, and the people I was subletting from were sympathetic only up to the point where they might have lost out financially. Luckily my family has taken us in but that has meant moving to the arse end of nowhere at short notice.

I hope your situation gets resolved somehow. I know this is the personal stuff thread not the politics thread but when you've got even the Labour party in favour of people choosing between losing their homes or sinking into a black hole of debt it does feel very much like we're on our own through this shit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 29, 2020)

scifisam said:


> FWIW, my GP told me that they'd changed all salbutamol/salamol and seretide to one inhaler due to nationwide shortages. But my GP then said that they are allowed to change it to two if they have a reason.


Wonder whether it's a regional/local thing - I got my prescription for salbutamol renewed recently and got two as normal.  I hardly use it, and only renew the prescription annually though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I can't afford to pay rent and bills on this reduced income. I'm having to face the hard fact that I need to give up my home. I'm just going to get more and more in debt and my estate agent hasn't even replied to my message just before lockdown asking if they'd be willing to reduce my rent. A few months later and I realise that even with a reduced rent I couldn't afford bills and food...so I'm left with no choice but to get rid of most of my possessions and sofa surf for the summer. Fuck.


This is awful Clair De Lune . I really hope you are able to weather the storm and as you know, Urban is here for support x


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Myself and Mrs Frank were both in versions of this situation, only our work incomes both vanished completely overnight. I had no tennancy agreement at my old house so couldn't claim any housing benefit there, and the people I was subletting from were sympathetic only up to the point where they might have lost out financially. Luckily my family has taken us in but that has meant moving to the arse end of nowhere at short notice.
> 
> I hope your situation gets resolved somehow. I know this is the personal stuff thread not the politics thread but when you've got even the Labour party in favour of people choosing between losing their homes or sinking into a black hole of debt it does feel very much like we're on our own through this shit


Awful for you too SpookyFrank. Same comments as I've just said to Clair De Lune  xx

I know the disease itself is dreadful but from the start, I've been more worried about the long term fallout of all this. It is not going to be pretty for a lot of people.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2020)

If it means anything Epona, I work for the NHS and I know damn well that me and none of my colleagues would mind in the slightest if someone phoned up in a stressed and worried state. We would only want to help. We are always like that anyway but now, even more than ever. Take care x


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 29, 2020)

Thanks folks...it's not great but it's also not the end of the world. I will find the positives (I wanted to downsize my possessions anyway) 
I'm just getting stuck into chucking stuff out and giving stuff away. Already filled 4 Bin bags with clothes we can donate...looking for homes for my musical instruments and have stuck half my books on my driveway free to good home...someone took one whole box already!...there were some classics in there mind. It's just stuff though, what matters is our health, wellbeing and that we won't be struggling financially and getting stressed all summer. Me, my boy and my cats will be fine...we could end up happier in the long-term living more simply...who knows


----------



## William of Walworth (May 29, 2020)

Biggest of sympathies, Mrs Miggins -- I've just seen the earlier post from you .
I *really* hope that your man and you cope with this OK ......


----------



## William of Walworth (May 29, 2020)

Hey Clair De Lune , if there's anything I can do to help, I may? be able to help a bit ...... 
We're both well protected here, but we also both worry about people who need more assistance.
PM me if you need to, or want to -- no bother if not


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Biggest of sympathies, Mrs Miggins -- I've just seen the earlier post from you .
> I *really* hope that your man and you cope with this OK ......


It's been a trying week but I am sure everything will work out in the end. Thanks though xx


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 29, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I can't afford to pay rent and bills on this reduced income.





Celyn said:


> @Clair De Lune, I am genuinely not trying to be stupid or unhelpful, but have you looked into Universal Credit? Or Jobseeker Allowance and Housing Benefit, depending on how it works in your area. Even if it left you living on rice and baked beans, it would be worth it not to uproot your life and pay for storage of stuff then saving for deposit on new flat.



i'd second that.

i'm too long away from doing benefits work to have any worthwhile advice, but it might be worth having a play with the benefits calculator here (it's anonymous and not linked to government / councils, although think it asks what council area you live in - presume for checking local LHA rates and so on.)  

broad brush advice is if in doubt, claim; don't forget that the system is designed to put people off making a claim, and don't let the bastards grind you down...


----------



## William of Walworth (May 29, 2020)

If you do end up needing any benefits advice Clair De Lune , my partner's a professional 'welfare rights' expert with shed loads of knowledge and experience ....

There's great advice above from Puddy_Tat  anyway


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> broad brush advice is if in doubt, claim; don't forget that the system is designed to put people off making a claim, and don't let the bastards grind you down...



It's pretty painless at the moment. Due to the enormous surge in claims their capacity to give people shit has fallen to basically nil.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 30, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's pretty painless at the moment. Due to the enormous surge in claims their capacity to give people shit has fallen to basically nil.


I'd second this. We've just gone through the UC process, and there hasn't really been any hassle, even with looking for work, 'the job coach' was satisfied that I'm furloughed and returning to my job (which is very part time), and that mr csj is keeping in touch with agencies. She also said I don't need to go to the GP for a fit note atm (I have a long-term disability), I can get a back dated one once things are 'more back to normal'. UC is also more than I'd expected (I know it's been temporarily been increased, by 10%? due to Covid), it doesn't leave us with _too_ much of a shortfall on the rent, and I _think_ we can live on the rest of it, with outgoings being lower with no travel/doing anything/being generally more economical.

Sorry to hear how things are Clair De Lune, Mrs Miggins and SpookyFrank, wishing you all all the best with these situations, very difficult times


----------



## chainsawjob (May 30, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> shortfall on the rent


I'm gonna ask our lettings agency to tell the landlord what UC we're getting towards the rent and see if he'll reduce our rent to that amount. Can but try.


----------



## scifisam (May 30, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> I'm gonna ask our lettings agency to tell the landlord what UC we're getting towards the rent and see if he'll reduce our rent to that amount. Can but try.



Yeah, definitely no harm in asking.

With UC, I think it's partly that most of the employees (with a few exceptions like in any job) are ordinary people who don't actually want to be cunts sanctioning people for no reason, so as soon as the rules are relaxed they're more than happy to go along with it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 31, 2020)

Wow...I'm livid right now. I just found out that my letting agent failed to forward a message from my landlord to me from the beginning of fucking March offering reduced rent. 
I messaged my letting agent (3 weeks later) just as it was becoming obvious that schools were closing soon asking if I could work out a rent reduction due to the current crisis and fear of my financial future.  He entirely ignored the text even though I sent it to his personal mobile. He did not pass on my plea to my landlord and there has been no communication since yesterday. 

Yesterday I sent a text to his number again explaining I have to move out as I can't afford the rent any longer. He replied within 2 minutes and said 'would a rent reduction be useful?' I then explained that it would have been a few months ago but now I'm in debt due to having to pay the full amount. Still he didn't tell me or the landlord what was going on. The only reason I found this out is cos my neighbour is friends with the landlord and let slip she was sad I'm having to move. 


The letting agent had one fucking job man! He chose to ignore people when they needed him. He let me suffer while knowing full well that my landlady was empathetic to my plight.  He's caused uneccessary stress and suffering all because he wanted to keep his slice of the pie. I want to punch him in the fucking cock.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I want to punch him in the fucking cock.



too good for letting agents


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 31, 2020)

Clair De Lune, can you get the rent reduction back dated to when it was actually offered?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 31, 2020)

I'd join you in punching that agent, Clair De Lune .... 

But does there remain _any_ possible way of sorting anything out, even at this far-too-late stage? 

Really hope so


----------



## William of Walworth (May 31, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Clair De Lune, can you get the rent reduction back dated to when it was actually offered?




Good question ....... I was actually half thinking myself of that or similar, but you got there ahead of me.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 31, 2020)

I feel sick and my heart is racing. My brain cannot comprehend such a lack of humanity and decency. He made a choice to line his pockets for as long as possible and deceive both parties in order to get away with it.


----------



## two sheds (May 31, 2020)

Because he would have got less commission one assumes. Can you contact your landlady and explain and ask for backdate as suggested? Also get in writing what happened so you can take a no-win-no-fee court case for damages against the cunt of an agent.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2020)

Who regulates estate agents?
					

This page provides brief information about the current regulation of estate agents in England and Wales.




					commonslibrary.parliament.uk


----------



## Supine (May 31, 2020)

I'd contact the landlord directly and ask for some payment time off to make up for the unused rent reduction offer. Good luck.


----------



## two sheds (May 31, 2020)

Might be worth telling the estate agent that you're not paying any rent until you've recovered the money he's deprived you of. He can keep paying the landlady the full amount until it's sorted out. You've nothing to lose after all, and he'd have a hard job forcing you out I'd have thought.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Might be worth telling the estate agent that you're not paying any rent until you've recovered the money he's deprived you of. He can keep paying the landlady the full amount until it's sorted out. You've nothing to lose after all, and he'd have a hard job forcing you out I'd have thought.


I would just short the rent payments. Same financial result with less confrontation.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 31, 2020)

I'm going to contact the landlord directly in the next few days...they are furious with him too. I'm going to suggest we 1. Cut this prick out entirely and 2. Make a dual complaint about him and his company for failing to do his job and seek compensation.


----------



## izz (May 31, 2020)

Clair De Lune, Along with others I'm definitely in favour of contacting the landlord/lady directly - they need to know what the agent has been doing. 

I hope you're able to stay where you are, good luck.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 31, 2020)

Hope we're not snowing Clair De Lune under with suggestions  -- over-focus on 'solutions' from friends can be really tough when you're overwhelmed with pissed-off-ness at a big problem.

But also, I hope she *is* able to follow one or other of these ideas up, when she's ready to and in the right headspace -- good luck Clair!! 

ETA : Just seen the new post above from Clair -- liking those plans!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'm going to suggest we 1. Cut this prick out entirely and 2. Make a dual complaint about him and his company for failing to do his job and seek compensation.



3. then punch him...


----------



## MickiQ (May 31, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 3. then punch him...


Repeatedly whilst wearing a knuckle duster, that is a massively fucking cuntish thing to do, I can't help but wonder how or if he will try and justify it to your landlady (let alone you)


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 31, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 3. then punch him...


As I'm not allowed (silly laws) to bury him up to his neck at the bottom of my garden and let my cats defecate on his money grabbing noggin and urinate in his lying mouth, I can only really pursue legal methods. 
But I do hope I get a face to face with him at some point to tell him exactly what I think of him in a cool, collected manner. I want to verbally tear him a new one and watch him rightfully squirm. 

Thanks for the comments and advice btw...I am reading and taking it in...I just need to rant right now though. He just sent me the thumbs up emoji when I told him I want this month's rent returned. Argh. The time for emojis is over you little cuntbag


----------



## blairsh (May 31, 2020)

Take em down CDL x


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 31, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> ... and urinate in his lying mouth...



He may be happy to pay for that service.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 31, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> He may be happy to pay for that service.


And my cats would be overjoyed to supply it.


----------



## two sheds (May 31, 2020)

And congratulations for getting your home back and not having to sell off all your stuff


----------



## campanula (May 31, 2020)

OMG, was about to post some moaning drivel (my script has now been diverted to hospital use only and have had to buy a Dremel to deal with my ingrowing toenails)...but feeling chastened by some of the horrible things fellow urbs have been dealing with these past few weeks.

To be fair, I have to 'trust' sweetheart with the Dremel so facing up to the possibility of getting my toenails ground down to bloody stumps...and awful memories of his attempt at clipping the dogs toenails...although, gratifyingly, the lurcher in question did manage a furious bite.


----------



## two sheds (May 31, 2020)

Cutting dogs toenails makes my fingers curl, literally, with the idea that I'd cut them too short and they'd start to bleed. Took her to the vet six months ago to have them done because she sounded like she was knitting when walking across a wooden floor. Didn't need a huge amount taking off as it happened. Cost £11 and I've noted before it's the only time I've ever been to a vet and thought 'oo that was cheap'.


----------



## campanula (May 31, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Cutting dogs toenails makes my fingers curl,


 Grand-daughter and I take charge with the collie. She (the dog) is perfectly content to loll on her back while P and I give her a pedicure. Have not allowed grand-daughter to apply sparkly blue nail polish though.


----------



## two sheds (May 31, 2020)

She'll grow up thinking she's been deprived


----------



## campanula (May 31, 2020)

two sheds said:


> She'll grow up thinking she's been deprived


 Collie...or grand-daughter?


----------



## two sheds (May 31, 2020)

Both


----------



## 8115 (May 31, 2020)

That is absolutely shit Clair De Lune but I hope it means things get better for you.

I met my mum for a picnic as it's her birthday today and told one of my friends and she got really pissy about it, saying she's not allowed to leave the local area (she lives in Scotland) and it shouldn't be allowed anywhere plus it's so painful for her not to be able to see loved ones. She has been locked down with her family and sending me neverending photos of them baking and gardening, meanwhile I have been shut in my flat and seen nobody except work colleagues and people in the supermarket for 2 months. I'm annoyed!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 1, 2020)

Christ above. How could the agent be so heartless? Scum of the earth.

This is why I insist on having a direct relationship with my landlord, even though they use fucking Foxtons. I have on numerous occasions argued to cut them out of the picture. Hope you do kick him in the cock Clair.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Wow...I'm livid right now. I just found out that my letting agent failed to forward a message from my landlord to me from the beginning of fucking March offering reduced rent.
> I messaged my letting agent (3 weeks later) just as it was becoming obvious that schools were closing soon asking if I could work out a rent reduction due to the current crisis and fear of my financial future.  He entirely ignored the text even though I sent it to his personal mobile. He did not pass on my plea to my landlord and there has been no communication since yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday I sent a text to his number again explaining I have to move out as I can't afford the rent any longer. He replied within 2 minutes and said 'would a rent reduction be useful?' I then explained that it would have been a few months ago but now I'm in debt due to having to pay the full amount. Still he didn't tell me or the landlord what was going on. The only reason I found this out is cos my neighbour is friends with the landlord and let slip she was sad I'm having to move.
> ...


Well, I can think of one way you could achieve a 15-20% rent reduction at a stroke. The letting agent has clearly fallen down on the job, and I think you'd be well within your rights to go direct to your landlord and suggest you renegotiate a rent based on what you can pay, *without them having to pay the letting agent's commission*. Then, when the LA kicks off, you (or landlord) invites them to consider how they would like to see this story turn up in the local press...

ETA: oops, story had moved on a bit...


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'm going to contact the landlord directly in the next few days...they are furious with him too. I'm going to suggest we 1. Cut this prick out entirely and 2. Make a dual complaint about him and his company for failing to do his job and seek compensation.


The UK's largest professional body for letting agents - ARLA Propertymark


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> too good for letting agents


He probably hasn't got one, anyway. Or a very tiny one.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 1, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'm going to contact the landlord directly in the next few days...they are furious with him too. I'm going to suggest we 1. Cut this prick out entirely and 2. Make a dual complaint about him and his company for failing to do his job and seek compensation.



I guess the silver lining is that it sounds like your actual landlord, the one who matters, is not an arsehole? I know prevailing opinion is that landlords are all scum, but a fair number of them aren't. Letting agents, however...


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 70 of the official lockdown and the beginning of the 12th week of working from home for me. Y10 and Y12 are returning at Mrs Q's school om 15 June (maybe) there appears to be some confusion over what is happening and indeed if anyone actually shows up including Mrs Q who doesn't know if she is expected to turn up. She's not sure if she wants to go back especially now that Youngest has finished there.  We await further information, In the meantime she says the percentage of kids who can be bothered to turn up for online lessons is steadily going down.
Son reckons he might get the call to go back the week after, He's eager to get back to work not because he misses it but because he reckons the longer it takes for someone to be brought back, the greater the chance that they will be told to not bother.
He also says needs to save up the money he lost when his house purchase fell though. He and his girlfriend are convinced that houses prices are going to nosedive shortly and that they can kill 2 birds with one stone by continuing to live with us for longer than planned. When G/F moved in with us at the end of Feb we were expecting her to stay for three weeks and she's still here three months later and it looks like it will be a while longer yet.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2020)

our workplace now has some sort of thing (looks like a taser but isn't) that one of the supervisors points at people to take their temperature on the way in.

according to it, mine was 33 and a bit degrees this morning.  



i decided against seeking treatment for hypothermia


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 2, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'm going to contact the landlord directly in the next few days...they are furious with him too. I'm going to suggest we 1. Cut this prick out entirely and 2. Make a dual complaint about him and his company for failing to do his job and seek compensation.



I hope you get a good result contacting them. I'm planning to do the same, cut out the agent if at all possible.



chainsawjob said:


> UC is also more than I'd expected (I know it's been temporarily been increased, by 10%? due to Covid), it doesn't leave us with _too_ much of a shortfall on the rent



Scrub that  The figure I was told on the phone, has mysteriously become £150 less now it's up on the online system  This leaves us with a shortfall on rent of £200+ per month instead of the approx £100 I was told previously. We can't make up that much difference out of the rest of our UC. So the LHA (the amount your local authority believes housing should cost in your area, never realistic ime) hasn't become more generous after all. The amount they give us for rent would get us _nothing at all_ here. Just not possible or realistic. So, back to the drawing board.

The credit control people (did I say we've been referred to them for rent arrears?), who actually are a damn sight more helpful, polite and reasonable than the horrible cow of a letting agent, has said they'll ask our landlord if we can pay a reduced rent for now (the amount we're getting in UC towards rent, i.e. £200+ short of the full rent), but has also said 'remember this is only a temporary reduction which will have to be made good when your income rises again'. We're expected to make a payment plan with the landlord to repay it. So they don't lose out _at all_ like  Can't have that, landlords bearing any of the cost that everyone else has to suffer due to corona, oh no, that wouldn't be right. Grrrr.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 2, 2020)

Think I'd best join Acorn (renter's rights group), & sign that petition for a global rent strike I saw at the start of all this


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 2, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> I hope you get a good result contacting them. I'm planning to do the same, cut out the agent if at all possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


£200 a week or a month?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 2, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> £200 a week or a month?


Month, I'll edit that in, ta.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2020)

looks like kettering general and northampton general are still reporting the most deaths, I don't care what the clownshow govt says, I'm staying put for now. I'm speculating as to why and all I can think of is that corby&wellingborough are predominately working class towns, massive warehouse and distribution work etc etc. So for much of the county the lockdown was not going on. I mean, I would leap on that explanation first and I'm probably right but there may be other factors at play.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> looks like kettering general and northampton general are still reporting the most deaths, I don't care what the clownshow govt says, I'm staying put for now. I'm speculating as to why and all I can think of is that corby&wellingborough are predominately working class towns, massive warehouse and distribution work etc etc. So for much of the county the lockdown was not going on. I mean, I would leap on that explanation first and I'm probably right but there may be other factors at play.



Best wishes to you and your mum mate. What's the NHS and services like up there?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Best wishes to you and your mum mate. What's the NHS and services like up there?


Kettering General has been in and out of shithole status (whatever the designation for 'failing' is called these days) for ages although I heard things had improved recently. The medicine man delivers 'scripts and so on, a useful service delivered almost entirely by older greybearded blokes, sound people.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 2, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> looks like kettering general and northampton general are still reporting the most deaths, I don't care what the clownshow govt says, I'm staying put for now. I'm speculating as to why and all I can think of is that corby&wellingborough are predominately working class towns, massive warehouse and distribution work etc etc. So for much of the county the lockdown was not going on. I mean, I would leap on that explanation first and I'm probably right but there may be other factors at play.



Yep, lots of cases in  Corby too.

Mr Boatie is a fork lift engineer and hasn't noticed much difference at all in the amount of warehouse work happening.
Often with precious little in the way of PPE or social distancing 
At least the nice weather has meant that he can usually work on the trucks outside (after he's given them a generous going over with anti-bac spray).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 2, 2020)

I actually saw a red "sorry we missed you" card today for the first time in months  I wasn't expecting anything (though I think I know what it is) and the postie came just a couple of minutes after I left for a walk.

I could get it redelivered on Thursday or I could go down to the post office tomorrow to pick it up - it's not far but, you know. Hmm.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 2, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Wow...I'm livid right now. I just found out that my letting agent failed to forward a message from my landlord to me from the beginning of fucking March offering reduced rent.
> I messaged my letting agent (3 weeks later) just as it was becoming obvious that schools were closing soon asking if I could work out a rent reduction due to the current crisis and fear of my financial future.  He entirely ignored the text even though I sent it to his personal mobile. He did not pass on my plea to my landlord and there has been no communication since yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday I sent a text to his number again explaining I have to move out as I can't afford the rent any longer. He replied within 2 minutes and said 'would a rent reduction be useful?' I then explained that it would have been a few months ago but now I'm in debt due to having to pay the full amount. Still he didn't tell me or the landlord what was going on. The only reason I found this out is cos my neighbour is friends with the landlord and let slip she was sad I'm having to move.
> ...



what’s the rent you owe? can you pay the reduced rent going forward?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Cutting dogs toenails makes my fingers curl, literally, with the idea that I'd cut them too short and they'd start to bleed. Took her to the vet six months ago to have them done because she sounded like she was knitting when walking across a wooden floor. Didn't need a huge amount taking off as it happened. Cost £11 and I've noted before it's the only time I've ever been to a vet and thought 'oo that was cheap'.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 3, 2020)

I think I'm finding this gradual unlockdown far more stressful than the past 12 weeks of staying put. The lack of clear trustworthy guidance has made it so difficult to decide what to do and what not do to. For the past three months my partner has been living at mine, with weekly daytrips back to his place (not strictly allowed but to keep us both sane). If we can now go out and meet multiple lots of six people all the time then surely we can go back to our old living arrangements, going back and forth between our two single person households? But doing that will inevitably mean more general contact with people (especially where he lives which has communal garden and is very sociable).

My gut feeling tells me to stay as we are, however fucking annoying it is, and wait out a bit longer and see what happens. But it's so hard to maintain that sort of discipline when it feels like the entire rest of the population has pretty much abandoned social distancing (I know that's an exaggeration but it's how it feels when I go out walking / shopping now. Had a washing machine delivered today and the guy walked into my house without asking assuming he'd be fitting it, ffs.)

The numbers are very low here - but a neighbouring borough is one of the worst in the country. I've met a few friends this week for walks, which has been great, but it's tempting to meet more and more people, without any guidance suggesting how much you should limit it. Why couldn't they suggest what a maximum number per week might be, rather than the ridiculous six people however many times you like? It's just annoying trying to navigate/negotiate this as a couple when it was at least simple before.


----------



## izz (Jun 8, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> removed by request from OP


Poor old darling, how is he now ?


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 8, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Removed by request from OP



Brings a literal meaning to the saying:

‘getting smashed off your face’


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 9, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> The credit control people (did I say we've been referred to them for rent arrears?), *who actually are a damn sight more helpful, polite and reasonable* than the horrible cow of a letting agent



Scrub that. They're not   Fucking useless.

Council Tax Benefit denied too because they can't add up. So that now needs sorting as well. Sigh.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 9, 2020)

Sounds shit bellaozzydog, I'm sorry to hear it. I hope the management respond well and things get calmer on board. Look after yourself.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 9, 2020)

Power to your elbow in that case bellaozzydog  and ✊ indeed!


----------



## LDC (Jun 9, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> I think I'm finding this gradual unlockdown far more stressful than the past 12 weeks of staying put. The lack of clear trustworthy guidance has made it so difficult to decide what to do and what not do to. For the past three months my partner has been living at mine, with weekly daytrips back to his place (not strictly allowed but to keep us both sane). If we can now go out and meet multiple lots of six people all the time then surely we can go back to our old living arrangements, going back and forth between our two single person households? But doing that will inevitably mean more general contact with people (especially where he lives which has communal garden and is very sociable).
> 
> My gut feeling tells me to stay as we are, however fucking annoying it is, and wait out a bit longer and see what happens. But it's so hard to maintain that sort of discipline when it feels like the entire rest of the population has pretty much abandoned social distancing (I know that's an exaggeration but it's how it feels when I go out walking / shopping now. Had a washing machine delivered today and the guy walked into my house without asking assuming he'd be fitting it, ffs.)
> 
> The numbers are very low here - but a neighbouring borough is one of the worst in the country. I've met a few friends this week for walks, which has been great, but it's tempting to meet more and more people, without any guidance suggesting how much you should limit it. Why couldn't they suggest what a maximum number per week might be, rather than the ridiculous six people however many times you like? It's just annoying trying to navigate/negotiate this as a couple when it was at least simple before.



I'm not having a go, but some of this confusion is because you didn't follow the rules to start with. So now they've changed you're in a situation that doesn't make sense, and actually increased the risk significantly. Households are still not supposed to be mixing, which is what would be happening if he went back to living at his and you kept seeing each other. Add in you both seeing more people (with them seeing more) and you can see how things get messy very quickly.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 9, 2020)

My Dad's in the hospital still, this is his sixth week, with no visitors. He doesn't have CoVID, but a severe flare-up of his Ulcerative Colitis. 

Meanwhile, a good friend seems to be losing it, convinced there's going to be a race war and he needs to get a gun, because there's no choice but to pick a side. He told me I was disloyal because I didn't think worrying about  Winston Churchill's statue was a priority, but then I (born here to Irish parents) wouldn't understand because I'm not English. Seems to be hand in hand with depression. FFS.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 9, 2020)

I hope your friend sees a doctor or counsellor or anyone at all about these interesting thoughts he has. I hope he doesn't actually get a gun.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 9, 2020)

isolation + internet access seems to accelerate/exaggerate lots of wonky thinking

easy to happen, I feel fucking dreadful when I have enough bandwidth to go on Twitter

it’s like anti-therapy


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 9, 2020)

Dp


----------



## Celyn (Jun 9, 2020)

Or New Zealand that doesn't have Covid plague.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 9, 2020)

Dp


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2020)

My sister in law is - in the words of my brother - 'fading away fast.'
I'm never going to see her again. It's bloody heartbreaking.


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2020)

So sorry to hear that, editor. I hope she's as comfortable as she can be and things go as peacefully as possible. X


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 9, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm not having a go, but some of this confusion is because you didn't follow the rules to start with. So now they've changed you're in a situation that doesn't make sense, and actually increased the risk significantly. Households are still not supposed to be mixing, which is what would be happening if he went back to living at his and you kept seeing each other. Add in you both seeing more people (with them seeing more) and you can see how things get messy very quickly.


A totally fair enough point. Though to be honest I've never quite understood why a couple in two single person households couldn't mix in the first place - not an awful lot of logic to that really. And realistically you can't just abandon your place for three months, it has to be visited. The rules were made very much with standard nuclear families in mind.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 9, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> A totally fair enough point. Though to be honest I've never quite understood why a couple in two single person households couldn't mix in the first place - not an awful lot of logic to that really. And realistically you can't just abandon your place for three months, it has to be visited. The rules were made very much with standard nuclear families in mind.


But I want to go and stay with my mum, same difference. Well I guess not but I think they had to draw a line somewhere. They were clearly aware that it was a difficult situation which is why they specifically mentioned deciding to move in and trial the relationship. They did allow children from separated households to visit both parents, which I think was the humane thing to do.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 9, 2020)

But I guess if the person is going back to an empty flat and not using public transport to get there, it isn't really any different to living together to be fair.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 9, 2020)

Parents have had to cancel their diamond wedding anniversary they were going to be having just after venues are supposed to reopen. The venue said they may not be able to do it and menus may have to be changed but they need to know who's having what in advance and relatives are all over the country.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 10, 2020)

Sue said:


> So sorry to hear that, editor. I hope she's as comfortable as she can be and things go as peacefully as possible. X


This ^^^ editor

 So heartbreaking, I'm sorry for your trouble.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 10, 2020)

editor said:


> My sister in law is - in the words of my brother - 'fading away fast.'
> I'm never going to see her again. It's bloody heartbreaking.



Really sorry to hear this x


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 10, 2020)

editor hugs x


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 10, 2020)

editor said:


> My sister in law is - in the words of my brother - 'fading away fast.'
> I'm never going to see her again. It's bloody heartbreaking.


Sorry to hear that. Puts things into perspective.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 10, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> My Dad's in the hospital still, this is his sixth week, with no visitors. He doesn't have CoVID, but a severe flare-up of his Ulcerative Colitis.



It doesn't get any better. He's been told he will be in there for another month and he's having paranoid delusions. Fuck COVID, if I was allowed to visit I know he'd be calmer. 
A proud Irishman, who came to England from poverty, alone in his mid-teens, unable to read or write and taught himself, and me, everything, reduced to all day and night running to the hospital bathroom all day and all night and having his son telling him he's not seeing and hearing the things he thinks he is


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 10, 2020)

Belated biggest sympathies to editor  from me as well .....


----------



## baldrick (Jun 10, 2020)

Heartbreaking editor . Can't imagine how you're feeling.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2020)

Not really a 'consequence' as such but personal I suppose. 

Have an oncology appointment at Guys Hospital early this morning. Likely/hopefully it is just a quick check up and tests to make sure no nasties have reappeared. 

First time in London and first time on a train since this shit started  appointment at 9am but aiming to get in by 8am as they often see early arrivals quicker. But apprehensive, not so much about the appointment but more the getting there and back. Probably will be fine


----------



## Celyn (Jun 11, 2020)

Good luck!   🙂


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2020)

Treated (well £1.99) myself to a new softer and better mask for the train. It is black so makes me looked more cool and hard than the pastel blue ones #fuckinghaveit


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 11, 2020)

Hope all goes smoothly Badgers


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 11, 2020)

Sounds awful Harry Smiles, your poor Dad, heartbreaking for you too. That's so difficult you're not allowed to visit.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 11, 2020)

My husband's younger brother was diagnosed with MND just before the whole Corona shit kicked off. We had hoped to get back to see him this summer, before he started going too downhill. He is getting weak quite quickly though, and as he lives in Ireland and we are in Australia, we are trying to come to terms with the fact that there is a chance we might not see him again. It's really shit, he's only in his thirties with two little kids.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Or New Zealand that doesn't have Covid plague.



Impossible to see the news about New Zealand being covid-free and not think, 'here's what we could have won'


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 12, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Sounds awful Harry Smiles, your poor Dad, heartbreaking for you too. That's so difficult you're not allowed to visit.



He's been on the phone at 5am, covered in shit, convinced the nurses are drugging him to make him stay in there. My heart is broken


----------



## Celyn (Jun 12, 2020)

Definitely heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 12, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's been on the phone at 5am, covered in shit, convinced the nurses are drugging him to make him stay in there. My heart is broken


After a lot of talk with the doctors today, they agreed that staying in there is damaging his mental health. They agreed to discharge him and I've picked him up. He's a shell, can barely stand and is clearly way worse then when he went in . Fuck


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 12, 2020)

so sorry to hear this


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 12, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> so sorry to hear this


Thank you Froggy.  I'm not sure why I've posted because nothing can make this better, but I appreciate it


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Thank you Froggy.  I'm not sure why I've posted because nothing can make this better, but I appreciate it



To be honest I hope being with family helps make the situation a bit more bearable if nothing else. How is he doing today x


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 12, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> To be honest I hope being with family helps make the situation a bit more bearable if nothing else. How is he doing today x


After I took him home, my Mum has said he is Ok, but she was visibly shocked by the state he was in. I've told her I can come and help tomorrow


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> After I took him home, my Mum has said he is Ok, but she was visibly shocked by the state he was in. I've told her I can come and help tomorrow



Sending good thoughts, really hope the situation improves for you all.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 12, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> I went to the hospital this morning, gown on, cannula in, pubes shaved and then the consultant came and told me they weren't going to do the procedure (angioplasty and possible stent).  They had looked at my scan and decided it wasn't as bad as they first thought, also they didn't think it was worth the risk in coronavirus times.  Fine, but why leave it to the very last minute and waste a slot someone else could have taken?  I was ready to go through it and looking forward to being able to walk more than 400 yards without getting out of breath.  So fed up.


Just to say that my appointment was finally rescheduled for today and I have just come home from the hospital. Not really happy as it seems my heart isn't the cause of my breathlessness, but just to say, routine operations have recommenced in my part of the world at least.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Not really a 'consequence' as such but personal I suppose.
> 
> Have an oncology appointment at Guys Hospital early this morning. Likely/hopefully it is just a quick check up and tests to make sure no nasties have reappeared.
> 
> First time in London and first time on a train since this shit started  appointment at 9am but aiming to get in by 8am as they often see early arrivals quicker. But apprehensive, not so much about the appointment but more the getting there and back. Probably will be fine


Shame I’ve just seen this.On a normal Thursday (actual every second Thursday like yesterday the first Thursday it would be late afternoon) I’d be in having bloods taken and PICC line redress at 10am. You are right about turning up early you are likely to be seen as soon as they know you are there.This doesn’t apply to consults with consultants who are always running late ( it may have changed recently as most people have telephone consults so maybe those who have face to faces may now get seen promptly.


----------



## ash (Jun 13, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> After I took him home, my Mum has said he is Ok, but she was visibly shocked by the state he was in. I've told her I can come and help tomorrow


So sorry to hear this H I hope that being back in his home environment helps and things improve. Such an awful situation all round.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 13, 2020)

Harry Smiles : What ash said above ...
And biggest (and belated  ) sympathies  to your dad and to you from me!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't know exactly where to put this but today I saw a guy lying flat out on the pavement by the bus stop in the sun. He then got up into his elbows and stayed like that for a bit. I said "you all right mate?" from behind but he didn't respond, so I circled round and repeated it, and he eventually did respond. "I'm fine. I'm happy. Thanks for checking up on me though my friend, I love you."

he wasn't there when I came back the same way, I think the cops may have moved him on  no public happiness for you


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2020)

He may have floated off somewhere


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't know exactly where to put this but today I saw a guy lying flat out on the pavement by the bus stop in the sun. He then got up into his elbows and stayed like that for a bit. I said "you all right mate?" from behind but he didn't respond, so I circled round and repeated it, and he eventually did respond. "I'm fine. I'm happy. Thanks for checking up on me though my friend, I love you."
> 
> he wasn't there when I came back the same way, I think the cops may have moved him on  no public happiness for you


Very similar to a friend of mine back at the start of lockdown


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2020)

I passed someone the other day lying chaise longue style half on the pavement half off bag for a pillow. Looked happy and alert. 

Maybe it's a thing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe it's a thing.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 15, 2020)

Been warned not to post any work/C19 details on interweb 

so trying to edit through and delete any naughty posts

eta

apologies mods for spamming you up on various report posts to delete if possible🙏


----------



## maomao (Jun 18, 2020)

Just had the email from work this morning. Business levels are expected to stay low for the foreseeable future and there will be redundancies. More info next week. Bricking it. Happy fucking birthday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2020)

The dire economic situation that the crisis has put local councils in is worrying for everyone but this headline has plunged me into dread and anxiety:








						All libraries, museums and galleries in major English city could close
					

Council bosses in Leeds say, without more money from government, ‘we would have to take very Draconian measures’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Celyn (Jun 18, 2020)

Closing public libraries doesn't strike me as a good way to provide a "comrehensive and efficient library service" as required by the 1964 Act.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 18, 2020)

maomao said:


> Just had the email from work this morning. Business levels are expected to stay low for the foreseeable future and there will be redundancies. More info next week. Bricking it. Happy fucking birthday.


Sorry to hear that. It's shit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2020)

I managed to raise my body temperature with COVID anxiety this afternoon. I was feeling a bit sweaty and started worrying and thought I'd take my temperature. It started at 37 point something and as I watched it over several minutes while worrying that that was too high, it crept up and I eventually got it to 38. Didn't go any higher though I bet I could make it.

Apparently some people have raised their temperature to 41 just from anxiety. It's a fairly well known effect it seems.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Closing public libraries doesn't strike me as a good way to provide a "comrehensive and efficient library service" as required by the 1964 Act.


some would argue that a scaled back click and collect online service would legally suffice, but I'm not having it and neither will unions and campaigners (and hopefully many MPs)


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 20, 2020)

Lockdown (and ease of lockdown) has brought out the worst in everyone. Next door neighbour whose always been a bit of a dick has been escalating his behaviour in my direction over the last week and I've now accepted it'll probably end with me phoning the police on him. With hindsight I should have phoned them during the first major incident a few days ago but it was so wtf and sudden it was difficult to get my head around. Going to have a word with our letting agents tomorrow as a last ditch attempt to avoid whatever his next step is


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 23, 2020)

Feck no replacement in sight, flight home in 8 days cancelled 
 FUCK MY LIFE 

entering 5th month at work....


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 23, 2020)

I have had to spot Mrs Q's brother another thousand quid, I don't think the chances of me getting it back are any greater than me getting back the first one, it might work out cheaper in the long run if I buy out (or maybe burn out) his landlord.
Son is going back to work on the 5th August which has relieved him greatly, he has been furloughed since April 8th and has started to get worried that he wouldn't be going back at all.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 27, 2020)

After Dad's 6 weeks in hospital, then an appointment to meet a surgeon last week, for which surgeon failed to show, the re-organised appointment yesterday ended with an operation date of 20th July. Another 4 weeks of no quality of life and both folks being shattered


----------



## dessiato (Jun 27, 2020)

One consequence that is hitting me especially hard at the moment is that this is the week we would drive back to the UK. We would meet up with some of our international friends n Rickmansworth. We would all teach for about a month at the Royal Masonic Girls School before going off till the next year. It isn’t going to happen this year.

We will not be going to travel around meeting family and friends.

It‘s the first time in 14 years we won’t be home for summer.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 29, 2020)

I managed to lose my drivers licence a while ago  ...I’m in line for a new one...(the queue loops right then left under the covered walkway..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I managed to lose my drivers licence a while ago  ...I’m in line for a new one...(the queue loops right then left under the covered walkway..
> View attachment 220104



You can order a replacement online.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 30, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> You can order a replacement online.


I wish.....Not in Brazil; you have to line up for a new photo and be re-fingerprinted. COVID means there are hardly any offices open.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I wish.....Not in Brazil; you have to line up for a new photo and be re-fingerprinted. COVID means there are hardly any offices open.



With hindsight there are probably enough clues in the photo that you're not in the UK


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 30, 2020)

I knew the pic wasn't UK straight away  ... but not knwing where pseudonarcissus lives, I was loosely guessing it was some state in the US (where driving licences are issued from each state, not federally).


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Just found out today one of our drivers had Covid - he felt like shit/run down at first so work gave him a couple of days off - he then went shopping at Asda but got asked to leave when he couldn’t stop coughing.

He’s back at work now after 3 weeks off but seems fully recovered.  Said at its peak he was struggling to breath properly


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2020)

Still not back in work even though allowed to open
Boss not convinced safe enough yet


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 30, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I knew the pic wasn't UK straight away  ... but not knwing where pseudonarcissus lives, I was loosely guessing it was some state in the US (where driving licences are issued from each state, not federally).


it was a Rio Poupa Tempo establishment...Rio Saves Time...a multi-agency service centre...and it was actually pretty quick. Unfortunately only yer bigger ones have reopened...so it took an hour and a half to get there on the metro, rather than being able to use the one round the corner.

I can't remember what happens in the UK....you can use the post office for biometrics, no?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 1, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> *I can't remember what happens in the UK.*...you can use the post office for biometrics, no?



Most of the more straightforward stuff (vehicle tax, change olf address on driving licence, etc..) can now be done on line.

Any process requiring a passport can just be a matter of supplying the passport number, there are systems at the DVLA (more complicated though if it's not a UK passport, I'm told!).

But a whole lot of people are still in the habit of posting in paper applications for various purposes (forms from the Post Office, mainly).

AFAIK Post Offices are still largely open here? (At least the larger ones).


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 1, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Meanwhile, a good friend seems to be losing it, convinced there's going to be a race war and he needs to get a gun, because there's no choice but to pick a side. He told me I was disloyal because I didn't think worrying about  Winston Churchill's statue was a priority, but then I (born here to Irish parents) wouldn't understand because I'm not English. Seems to be hand in hand with depression. FFS.



This person is now one away from full loonspudery, sending me links to Candace Owens, insisting I should invest in gold and prepare to defend my home and family from angry mobs


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 1, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> This person is now one away from full loonspudery, sending me links to Candace Owens, insisting I should invest in gold and prepare to defend my home and family from angry mobs



He's becoming insistent and argumentative, he's removed himself from social media having posted a diatribe against  BLM and had all his sensible friends go 'are you ok? You know the links you've posted are horseshit, don't you?'


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 2, 2020)

My Dad, in his mid 70s, reasonable health but smoked like a chimney for the best part of 50 years, lives about 2 miles outside the Leicester lockdown zone, has come down with a bad cold today. It took several hours to persuade him to get a test.  He'll get a home one because he doesn't want to be a burden on the Leicester drive in facilities


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 2, 2020)

fingers crossed for him & you Plumdaff x


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 2, 2020)

Long posts warning -- not one but two! 

I'm not really sure why I put up all my 'not going back to work yet' stuff in the general Covid chat thread rather than here, on Tuesday 

But a *big* personal consequence has now come up for me, when my line manager actually phoned me yesterday (very rare).
TBF this is the only bad work related thing I suppose -- I've been looked after pretty damned well about virtually everything else.

However!
I'd been loosely warned of the leave situation before, but in our CS Department, it's now confirmed that they're pretty much forcing people *NOT* to relinquish any post-lockdown leave that was booked (aka pencilled into the diary and put up on a leave chart).

Because professional festographers  like us have to be ultra-organised with dates, back in January! I had requested (and been granted) *all* my summer leave before I went off on March 18th.

The total between May 10th (the start of my current leave year) and the start of October was for me 26 (possibly 27) days booked, and unlike in a normal summer**, *all* of this has to count as annual leave.

(**Normally, every other bloody summer, a large proportion of the leave total would be taken in flexitime, not annual -- the long hours I always do with my working days ultimately build up to a lot of Mondays, etc., off!)

All the above means that in the worst case scenario, from October 2020 to May 9th 2021, I will have only *two or three* annual leave days left to last me the entire remainder of my current leave year.

I'd carried over eight annual leave days from the previous leave year, which is why I'd been able (what with loadsa flexi anticipated as well) to plan booking so many days.

But apparantly, carrying over will be stopped or highly restricted for next leave year, it seems!

So even if I *buy* some extra annual leave days (very expensive) that will only help me, somewhat, in the winter/spring .....

Also, for now, at work, the flexi-clock has been indefinitely closed ....... so no building time even when I do eventually go back, very part-time!

I'm trying to initiate some more flexibility from the bosses, because of extremeness of my particular case.

What with all the now-cancelled festivals we'd planned to get to, I was pretty lavish with the leave booking ........ and I'm now being slapped** big-style for it -- good job I don't work Fridays!!!!

***First world 'featherbedded Civil Servant' 'problem*' I know , and big apologies for all the CS jargon here, but I think I'm looking to win the Euros and retiring soon(er!  ), to overcome this one! 

<goes out to buy beer     >


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 2, 2020)

I have become a human rights monitor, literally. I need to leave this job as soon as fucking possible

C19 is not a reason to throw all the rules out the window and fuck people up


eta this is a vague ambiguous post. Just had to put it out there


----------



## two sheds (Jul 2, 2020)

Good luck bella, always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## izz (Jul 2, 2020)

William of Walworth, this seems pretty extreme, do you mind sharing which branch of the CS you're in ? Don't, if you'd rather not.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 2, 2020)

izz said:


> William of Walworth, this seems pretty extreme, do you mind sharing which branch of the CS you're in ? Don't, if you'd rather not.



Will PM you, but I'm also been in PCS from the start. Their help/advice I think I'm going to need!


----------



## extra dry (Jul 2, 2020)

Massive wage cuts across the board, down to a salary half I earned in spain in 2002, around 450 euros a month! The agoiny of doing sitting around shelpl shocked and looking for other ops


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 3, 2020)

Thinking of you and your dad, Plumdaff and hoping for good news. My dad is also an elderly ex- heavy smoker. I know that fear. xxx

Most of my colleagues are stuck outside the country with the border closed to foreigners. Today I have to go to one of my good friend's apartments, box up a load of her clothes, wait for a delivery company, arrange shipment to the US, pay for it, and then get her to reimburse me. I feel really fucking strongly that our _employer_ should be doing this, not me.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 3, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's becoming insistent and argumentative, he's removed himself from social media having posted a diatribe against  BLM and had all his sensible friends go 'are you ok? You know the links you've posted are horseshit, don't you?'



This person is now losing their shit because I don't think it's likely Michele Obama is transgender and her husband is gay. What can you do with this?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 3, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> This person is now losing their shit because I don't think it's likely Michele Obama is transgender and her husband is gay. What can you do with this?


Consign it to the bin.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 3, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> This person is now losing their shit because I don't think it's likely Michele Obama is transgender and her husband is gay. What can you do with this?



Pretend to subscribe to Obama-related birther-shite for maximum wind-up purposes??


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 3, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> This person is now losing their shit because I don't think it's likely Michele Obama is transgender and her husband is gay. What can you do with this?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Consign it to the bin.


Really good friend, none of this previously. Clearly some sort of breakdown.  Not a time to abandon someone?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 3, 2020)

Tell him to step away for a while and you'll be there if he needs to talk?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 3, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Really good friend, none of this previously. Clearly some sort of breakdown.  Not a time to abandon someone?



Sorry to take the piss above, then 
But I'm with two sheds on this. 
A good phrase to use could be 'we'll have to agree to differ' -- but stated really firmly, while also offering support as and when needed


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 4, 2020)

So got my flight booked home...

1st August..been at work since 2nd of March so its at least a round number of months. Five Months= 151 days

on the positive side
1.  it‘s the final countdown. I’m on that flight whether they have relief in place for me or not.
2. I leveraged a 12.5 % day rate increase on the basis of potentially staying till end of this month so its my own fault
3. UK still looks in turmoil. I don’t feel like I’m missing out on much
4. One more month of healthy living, no booze, daily exercise and sun
5. I literally give not one fuck about work other than welfare of colleagues
6. I have no work routine other than what I decide

on the negative side
1. Need to keep on top of it mentally. Reduce social media and stop reading the news That generates anger and hopelessness in equal measure
2. Don’t let work,frustration bubble up into an angry flash. it helps no one, produces nothing other than bad feeling, everyone is in The same boat(s) and probably struggling with it more than me as I’m a slightly weird, introverted antisocial fucker with no family
3. I feel like I have missed out totally on a shared national experience, in particular the uncannyness of empty waves and streets in a tourist seaside home town

onwards and upwards


----------



## existentialist (Jul 4, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Really good friend, none of this previously. Clearly some sort of breakdown.  Not a time to abandon someone?


Not responding to the lunatic bits of what they say isn't quite abandoning them. You can just not respond, and/or change the subject.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2020)

I have formed a bubble with my loved one. This morning I post from her bed. It's been months. I am very happy. Back later.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 4, 2020)

My ex-wife has - apparently in all seriousness - suggested that she and I might form a bubble. Like, which bit of "*FUCK, NO! *" don't you understand? 

Admittedly, I wasn't first on the list - she asked her daughter first, and was miffed that she was choosing to form a bubble with her son, who's in foster care. How selfish!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> on the negative side
> 
> 3. I feel like I have missed out totally on a shared national experience, in particular the uncannyness of empty waves and streets in a tourist seaside home town



I've had plenty of this, and while there is some novelty value ultimately it's been a bleak and depressing experience. Especially knowing how many businesses are likely to go under in a place like this, which is already very poor and with a massive cost of living.

The waves aren't empty either. Loads of surfers round here and many of them have been off work for months.


----------



## izz (Jul 4, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> ...
> I’m a slightly weird, introverted antisocial fucker


me too, thank you for expressing it so well, I shall use that phrase in future


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Really good friend, none of this previously. Clearly some sort of breakdown.  Not a time to abandon someone?



Does he have any history of mental illness?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 4, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've had plenty of this, and while there is some novelty value ultimately it's been a bleak and depressing experience. Especially knowing how many businesses are likely to go under in a place like this, which is already very poor and with a massive cost of living.
> 
> The waves aren't empty either. Loads of surfers round here and many of them have been off work for months.



my housemates send me daily photo shoots of their surfing activities ,, the fuckers

being reported that my town is one of the worst hit holiday towns in the UK


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> my housemates send me daily photo shoots of their surfing activities ,, the fuckers
> 
> being reported that my town is one of the worst hit holiday towns in the UK



My most recent beach experience was stepping on a weever fish and having to climb back up a cliff with what felt like a foot that was actually on fire because the beach in question doesn't exist at high tide and waiting out the pain was not an option. Still hurts, ten days later


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I have formed a bubble with my loved one. This morning I post from her bed. It's been months. I am very happy. Back later.


I'm confused. I'm going to B&Q. How did this happen?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 4, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Does he have any history of mental illness?


He's been on anti-depressants for a few years and has a few episodes, yes. He's behaving normally in every other way, looking after himself and his family but the crazy talk is really worrying


----------



## extra dry (Jul 6, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Really good friend, none of this previously. Clearly some sort of breakdown.  Not a time to abandon someone?


Just agree with him, its not like you are going to raise these bizarre ideas in real life


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 6, 2020)

The parents of a comrade in the US who some of you may know are sick and have been admitted to hospital.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 6, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's been on anti-depressants for a few years and has a few episodes, yes. He's behaving normally in every other way, looking after himself and his family but the crazy talk is really worrying


The number of people that I know who are taking AD is startling. The trouble is that the drugs are not solving the problems.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm waiting for a guy to come and wire in my new oven and hob. I'm nervous as I've not had anyone but my son in the house. I will wear a mask on greeting him, show him where the anti bac hand wash and alcohol gel are and then sit in another room.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 6, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm waiting for a guy to come and wire in my new oven and hob. I'm nervous as I've not had anyone but my son in the house. I will wear a mask on greeting him, show him where the anti bac hand wash and alcohol gel are and then sit in another room.


That sounds like the best possible approach to me.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 6, 2020)

I was meant to fly to Ibiza with my wife last night for my birthday today


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> I was meant to fly to Ibiza with my wife last night for my birthday today



Happy birthday anyway mate


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The number of people that I know who are taking AD is startling. The trouble is that the drugs are not solving the problems.



If anyone ever invents a pill that makes depression go away permanently, well let's just say I hope the person who invents has already invented assassin-proof clothing.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

My update:
Still no DJ work in sight
Still no writing work in sight
Still no gigs for 2020


----------



## maomao (Jul 6, 2020)

Just got my redundancy paperwork. My ex boss has actually chucked 6 days holiday pay on top that I'm not really due (so I get my whole 20 days for the year despite officially finishing at end of August) and I've got an extra month's furlough pay by going voluntarily. And I sort of have a plan. I worked there 5 years (and one week till I got furloughed) and can honestly say I've never been more pleased to leave a place of work. I can't say the future's bright but at least I don't have to go back  there.


----------



## LDC (Jul 6, 2020)

I mentioned on one of these threads about someone that my partner knows through having an allotment on the same site. He'd been in ICU and was ventilated then was put on ECMO because of Covid.

Anyway he died end of last week after couple of months in hospital. They were 43 with no underlying health issues, not over-weight, BAME.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 6, 2020)

editor said:


> My update:
> Still no DJ work in sight
> Still no writing work in sight
> Still no gigs for 2020



Sorry to hear that editor . Puts my whinge about no sunny holiday in perspective


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 7, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> My boy was due to start an apprenticeship on the 5th April, in a mountain biking centre.
> He's had an email to say that it's been put on hold until...???
> They were at pains to say that they still wanted him when they're back up and running, and he's taken it on the chin, but he's so disappointed
> 
> ...



An update on this.
His apprenticeship is definitely off for this year 
But they have offered him a few weeks work over the summer, starting this Friday.
It's not quite the same but at least he'll be doing something over the summer other than hanging round the house.
He'll earn some money and he'll have something to put on his CV.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 7, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Long posts warning -- not one but two!
> 
> I'm not really sure why I put up all my 'not going back to work yet' stuff in the general Covid chat thread rather than here, on Tuesday
> 
> ...



I got a surprise call  from my uber-boss (level above my line-manager) this morning.
Much to my astonishment, it looks like I'm .....

*1.*  Going back to work on either Monday 20th July or Monday 27th July (date conformation to come next week)

*2.* Going back to more or less normal hours pattern -- four days a week, seven-and-a-half hours per day (no flexitime allowed as far as I know so far, but at least that means getting home earlier than I'm used to,  if I start early!)

and best of all, and *totally* unexpected :

*3.* I will after all lose no annual leave!!   from the day of going back onwards, and I can now just take the (very few) days off in late July and August, etc. that I choose to. There won't be many!

I will. post-non-Glastonbury , still be significantly down on my leave totals , but not down to 2 or 3 days until 9th May 2021, as seemed to be the case at the time I posted the above.

As it happens I'm mildly looking forward to going back.

A lot of good alterations have been made around all the desks and offices (there's an internal video showing these, and things look reassuring)

Although adjustment to getting up prior to 8:30 am, which I've not done at all since March 19th , will be really  at first ........


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 8, 2020)

My Dad's test came back negative. Phew.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2020)

Found out through friends and social media that a colleague (only other full timer who has been there longer) is back in work (boss has been working throughout)
Not sure whether I should be annoyed and worried about not knowing (not heard anything from boss for over a month) or pleased still getting 80% and not having to work


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't even know what is going on with the guidelines any more, what am I supposed to be doing or not doing?
The way I see it, I should be sitting at home and avoiding prolonged or close contact with those outside of my immediate household as much as possible.
My idiot husband (who has had his furlough extended for a bit longer), is pestering to go to a pub.  Or to see friends.
It is driving me insane because I hold out some hope that I might be able to see my parents at some time this year (or ever), but ONLY if we are not going to put them at risk by doing stupid shit like going out and picking up fucking viruses (they are elderly and my mum has had a heart attack and has diabetes, and my dad has had a stroke - so they are both very high risk).
I feel like I have no fucking say in how bio-secure my home is, because he is going to fuck off out to the pub or to see his mates and put me at risk and make it impossible to safely see my parents because he is a self centred shit.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 11, 2020)

Epona said:


> I don't even know what is going on with the guidelines any more, what am I supposed to be doing or not doing?
> The way I see it, I should be sitting at home and avoiding prolonged or close contact with those outside of my immediate household as much as possible.
> My idiot husband (who has had his furlough extended for a bit longer), is pestering to go to a pub.  Or to see friends.
> It is driving me insane because I hold out some hope that I might be able to see my parents at some time this year (or ever), but ONLY if we are not going to put them at risk by doing stupid shit like going out and picking up fucking viruses (they are elderly and my mum has had a heart attack and has diabetes, and my dad has had a stroke - so they are both very high risk).
> I feel like I have no fucking say in how bio-secure my home is, because he is going to fuck off out to the pub or to see his mates and put me at risk and make it impossible to safely see my parents because he is a self centred shit.



Tell him he can go to the pub and while he’s ironing his disco pants set up his 14 day quarantine tent in the back yard or put a duvet in the car for him


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 11, 2020)

Epona said:


> I don't even know what is going on with the guidelines any more, what am I supposed to be doing or not doing?
> The way I see it, I should be sitting at home and avoiding prolonged or close contact with those outside of my immediate household as much as possible.
> My idiot husband (who has had his furlough extended for a bit longer), is pestering to go to a pub.  Or to see friends.
> It is driving me insane because I hold out some hope that I might be able to see my parents at some time this year (or ever), but ONLY if we are not going to put them at risk by doing stupid shit like going out and picking up fucking viruses (they are elderly and my mum has had a heart attack and has diabetes, and my dad has had a stroke - so they are both very high risk).
> I feel like I have no fucking say in how bio-secure my home is, because he is going to fuck off out to the pub or to see his mates and put me at risk and make it impossible to safely see my parents because he is a self centred shit.



thats a shame. I'd like to say just do what you think is right, but if your husband has a differing opinion.. well thats difficult.


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Tell him he can go to the pub and while he’s ironing his disco pants set up his 14 day quarantine tent in the back yard or put a duvet in the car for him



Alas no back yard and no car, we're in a top floor flat so nowhere to put him in quarantine.  Am considering telling him that if he is that desperate to see his friends then he can go stay with them for a bit.  Just to be clear, his friends aren't some young group of ravers, it's a retired couple a bit older than us, he is keen to go see their new cat (they have been pestering us to meet for drinks all the way through lockdown)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 11, 2020)

its a huge values issue isnt it, and i suppose the situation has shown up your values rub, the difference.


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> thats a shame. I'd like to say just do what you think is right, but if your husband has a differing opinion.. well thats difficult.



It's a case where differing opinions could make me ill though, if he goes out gallivanting around pubs while I am trying to be careful.  It's not just a like "oh lets agree to disagree", he could make us both ill.


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> its a huge values issue isnt it, and i suppose the situation has shown up your values rub, the difference.



That sentence doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2020)

I know I am not alone here in thinking that going to the pub at the moment is ill-advised.


----------



## Supine (Jul 11, 2020)

Epona said:


> I know I am not alone here in thinking that going to the pub at the moment is ill-advised.



True but you don't want to be locked away for ever either. Getting back to some kind of normal will need to be done in baby steps to make you feel comfortable.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 11, 2020)

Epona said:


> That sentence doesn't even make any sense.



he values what he values, being able to see his friends.

and you value keeping you and yours safe.

it creates conflict ( values rub)


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> he values what he values, being able to see his friends.
> 
> and you value keeping you and yours safe.
> 
> it creates conflict ( values rub)



Let's just be clear, he doesn't want to go out with his mates that he has known for a long time.  He wants to go see the cat of a couple we have both known for around a year and see about once a month for drinks - but they have been quite pestery about asking us to break lockdown right the way through to go visit them.

I get that everyone is bored, but is this really worth the risk and is it really more important than seeing family?  NOTE that it would involve travel on public transport for about an hour to meet up, this isn't local friends.  

I'd be a lot happier with a socially distanced outdoor meeting/drinkies that was walking distance for all participants.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 11, 2020)

Epona said:


> I know I am not alone here in thinking that going to the pub at the moment is ill-advised.



I’m classified as vulnerable  I certainly won’t be going to a pub when I eventually get the chance. Looks like there are too many doofus around that think C19 wasn’t a big deal

I’ll be wearing a mask for any daily shit  

why risk it. If you can see friends and socialise with distance and buy your own booze why bother with the pub.
I understand the social value of pubs and the history/tradition  behind it but we are in extraordinary times and it’s seems bizarre that huge numbers of the U.K. population focus on it as a really important step back to normality over and above not spreading C19

social activity in a safe manner, can be achieved without the pub
Drinking alcohol can be achieved without the pub (at a cheaper rate)
Being outdoors with social distancing can be achieved with out the pub 
Avoidance of drunk people who risk assess the C19 hazard differently can be avoided without the pub

all of the above can be achieved without being manipulated by the government to go to the pub

whatever you do fuckwetherspoons









						Neverspoons app that finds independent pubs surges in popularity
					

Wetherspoons boss Tim Martin has made numerous controversial comments during the coronavirus pandemic




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 11, 2020)

NEVER DO ANYTHING FOR A CAT

Or cat owners, they are vassals just doing the cats bidding

I have never heard anybody, ever, say “just got to pop out and see a man about a cat”


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> I’m classified as vulnerable  I certainly won’t be going to a pub when I eventually get the chance. Looks like there are too many doofus around that think C19 wasn’t a big deal
> 
> I’ll be wearing a mask for any daily shit
> 
> ...



Haven't you been stuck at sea for the last god knows how many months?  I'd avoid everyone when you get back if I were you, it could be like War of the Worlds and when you finally land you'll be taken out by the common cold because you have no built up immunity... 

Sorry, I don't mean to make fun of your plight, it must be really awful


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 11, 2020)

Epona said:


> Haven't you been stuck at sea for the last god knows how many months?  I'd avoid everyone when you get back if I were you, it could be like War of the Worlds and when you finally land you'll be taken out by the common cold because you have no built up immunity...
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to make fun of your plight, it must be really awful



 I’m fairly sure I had the evil virus way back last year right from the source and don’t want to repeat it.

Living with 400 smelly people in close proximity for 5 months will have kept my immune system ticking over 

I do fancy a beer but genuinely can’t see me having an urge to sit in a busy pub full of drunk people


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 11, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> I do fancy a beer but genuinely can’t see me having an urge to sit in a busy pub full of drunk people


*
When you're ready to, and when you feel confident enough*, going to a pub with a large garden and staying outside, and on a quiet day (as in *not* Fridays/Saturdays/Sundays) might? be an option for you?

But I've bolded the first bit of this post deliberately .....


----------



## scifisam (Jul 12, 2020)

Epona said:


> Haven't you been stuck at sea for the last god knows how many months?  I'd avoid everyone when you get back if I were you, it could be like War of the Worlds and when you finally land you'll be taken out by the common cold because you have no built up immunity...
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to make fun of your plight, it must be really awful



Yup! But it is a very different situation to your bloke and most other people who've been shielding. 

I would definitely want to avoid people after months trapped with hundreds of them, virus or not.

Being used to seeing a lot of people and then not seeing anyone for months is, well, different.

Is there someone he wants to see that you'd be comfortable with him seeing, Epona? Not involving public transport, or at least mostly overground.


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Yup! But it is a very different situation to your bloke and most other people who've been shielding.
> 
> I would definitely want to avoid people after months trapped with hundreds of them, virus or not.
> 
> ...



Yeah if we actually knew anyone round here, but we don't have friends locally.  That is me too btw, it's not just him, we're both climbing the fucking walls but no option to socialise locally really.

I'd probably still want us to isolate up to the point where I can see my parents however.


----------



## Thora (Jul 12, 2020)

Can you visit your parents first? Then he can see his friends?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 13, 2020)

My relief has been refused entry to the countryFourth application computer says no

I either have to bite the bullet and come home on August 1st and hand over the project to a competing agency, pretty much losing the contract and future employment or dig in, accept a two week local holiday where they replace me with a seat warmer from another agency then come back and continue..... (doable)

my agency has done fuck all to support us. I’m not sure why I’m battling for them. Just fucking stubbornness I guess. Will have to wait to see what they all think when U.K.office opens

ultimately it’s an easy job I’m earning money and not losing my mind. I’ve just read Robinson Crusoe. hot a bit left in the tank yet

in other news I have hit my long term weight loss target. 3 stone lost (set off sometime Nov/December 2019)


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 13, 2020)

Really not a proper moan this, because it's small beer compared to some people's troubles. All of my mates are still fully hoping to fly to Portugal on September 18th, to play in the annual European Veteran Football tournament. I'm not sure I can risk it because:

a) at the moment my Dad is really ill and although he has surgery booked on July 20th, which we hope will bring some quality of life back, who know how he'll be in September
b) unless things change, there must be some still be some chance of being quarantined abroad in a localised outbreak. I can't risk being stuck abroad while my wife copes at home with our 2 boys (1 has Autism, 1 has other issues including a sight defect)  

I think it's going to be no flights this year


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm waiting for a guy to come and wire in my new oven and hob. I'm nervous as I've not had anyone but my son in the house. I will wear a mask on greeting him, show him where the anti bac hand wash and alcohol gel are and then sit in another room.


Interestingly the guys declined my offer for them to either wash their hands or alcohol gel them at any time.   
Now waiting for a gas fitter. Same deal.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2020)

Gas fitter 'Wayne' was lovely and was more then happy to alcohol gel his hands before he walked through the door and washed his hands before he left.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 14, 2020)

The village Christmas eve festivities have been cancelled. Local cider consumption will be much reduced


----------



## thismoment (Jul 16, 2020)

Finding today difficult. I’m tired and feeling lethargic. I should go for a walk but don’t want to. Meh


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 16, 2020)

So my Dad's colon removal operation is on Monday and he has to have a CoVID test 72 hrs before admission.  Interestingly, St John's Ambulance are coming to his house to the test tomorrow. Aren't they all volunteers? Do we have a charity providing a vital NHS service ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Interestingly, St John's Ambulance are coming to his house to the test tomorrow. Aren't they all volunteers? Do we have a charity providing a vital NHS service ?



I wondered that, when my mother was last rushed to A & E, because there was a St John's Ambulance dropping off another patient, and checked, they do provide services to the NHS on a not-for-profit, basis. They have 2,000 employees and 20,000 volunteers, I guess mainly employees are used on NHS jobs.





__





						Ambulance Services -Emergency and non-emergency patient transport
					

Find out more about St John Ambulance's ambulance services, including NHS England support, paediatric and neonatal transport, non-emergency patient transport services, and more.




					www.sja.org.uk


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 16, 2020)

I got a vague and general text from my line-manager this morning, saying that the previously-suggested date for returning to work (last week, I'd been told 'probably' Monday 20th July) was now 'unlikely'.

No other information!

Except that I'll get more information tomorrow (Friday 17th). We'll see!!

OK, only a _relative_ and quite minor annoyance compared to those endured by some people here, but this is not great news for me, because the longer I stay away, the more I'll lose of my previously-booked annual leave/'festival' leave 

The alternative return-to-work date that I'd been given, supposedly less likely when they said, is Monday 27th July.
I'm hoping it's no later than that


----------



## maomao (Jul 16, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Monday 17th July.


That's not till 2023.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 16, 2020)

maomao said:


> That's not till 2023.



Just corrected it  
Best off not responding to my posts within a few minutes of me putting them up, I almost always need to end up editing


----------



## souljacker (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm back at work today, installing a network in Paddington. I drove and was given parking so good for me but not the planet. Got work tomorrow and all next week too. Not sure what will happen after that but you can hop on and off furlough now so we'll have to wait and see. At least I'll get a decent pay packet at the end of the month though. Feels good just to be out of the house too.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 16, 2020)

My relief refused entry to the country again 

he’s on a three day cycle of apply and be refused

at least it’s 3 days from application to refusal. Previously it was up to 3 weeks.

just visited others on the teams at different location and saw off one of the guys who is going for 5 weeks local leave (not going home) he has flown his whole family in for a two week holiday........

how fucked is that. Key workers holding two year residential visas can’t get in the country but tourist can come and go as they please

how not to run a system


----------



## LDC (Jul 16, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> So my Dad's colon removal operation is on Monday and he has to have a CoVID test 72 hrs before admission.  Interestingly, St John's Ambulance are coming to his house to the test tomorrow. Aren't they all volunteers? Do we have a charity providing a vital NHS service ?



Loads of private ambulance services (think St John's has a wing doing that separate to the volunteer stuff) doing all sorts of NHS ambulance work, lots doing patient transport, some doing blue light A&E type stuff as well. Been happening for years.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 16, 2020)

Today has given me indigestion 

that or angina

I’m staying positive and going with minor gastric discomfort

I really need to go home 🤣


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Loads of private ambulance services (think St John's has a wing doing that separate to the volunteer stuff) doing all sorts of NHS ambulance work, lots doing patient transport, some doing blue light A&E type stuff as well. Been happening for years.



I went round and helped as there was a worry Dad might struggle to get up the step into the ambulance. The chaps who did the test were great, professional, really warm and friendly to put Dad at ease and test done and off in 10 mins from start to finish


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2020)

Good news about your dad, Harry Smiles 

Best of luck and recovery to him  

Meanwhile ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 17, 2020)

... There's lots about my Civil Service employment that's good 

But to have it announced today that I'm going back neither on Monday 20th *NOR* (most likely) on Monday 27th July , was a pisser 

I'd been told the above return dates from the 'uber-boss' well over a week ago.
It had looked like a properly decided thing then.

But now, it seems, further delays look near-inevitable -- mostly because of the lack of space in the offices for everyone to return as soon as 'promised' at a sufficiently distanced way .... 
I do understand, because safety of the working conditions is paramount. 
It's just that the communication skills seem shit atm!  

Lie-ins are great  and always will be , but as posted before, the more I stay off, the more pre-booked annual leave for cancelled festivals I lose 

So I'm now about to consult my _former_ line-manager, now promoted to a *higher* level in a different department -- I've drank with him at Glastonbury before now, and he may well let me know stuff and advise 
Yeah, it's not what you know is it? 

As well, I'll get into more correspondence with PCS reps next week, near-certainly .......

I do *fully* appreciate that First-World and 'feather-bedded' CS 'problems' are relative, because it's not like I'm not being paid .....  

But I just want to go back to work soon!!!!!


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Delivered to a very small bar earlier this evening - place was packed (probs because it wouldn’t take many people to fill) - zero social distancing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 17, 2020)

This evening I popped out to a corner shop that is small enough that they have a "wait outside until someone says you can come in" policy. I stood outside and just as I did, a lad strode past and walked straight in right in front of me. I started preparing to be outraged, then his mates behind him said "oh is there a queue here? sorry we didn't know, oi there's a queue! get back outside!" and the first guy came right out and apologised, "just not used to all this now" and they all waited behind me until the guy inside said it was okay, taking the piss out of the first bloke for not reading the sign.

People are generally all right.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 18, 2020)

Not really a consequence of the pandemic but I learned that the babysitter who looked after me as a kid has died (not of covid). I'm guessing there probably won't really be a proper funeral at the moment  really glad that I visited her last year now after 15+ years.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2020)

Well as an update from my last worry on this thread, yesterday afternoon we went for a drink with friends, I couldn't take any more hassle and so we went to a local pub with a beer garden.

My arse of a husband wanted to sit in the sun and refused to have a parasol on the table - basically my 2 skin colours are white as a sheet or ow ow ow lobster red, so I know I should stay in the shade and my current skin colour is the latter, eventually after 3 hours I got him to agree to put a parasol on the table and I am fucking red raw and all the nerves in my skin on fucking fire.  Fucking arsehole.  Am furious and upset.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 21, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> I went round and helped as there was a worry Dad might struggle to get up the step into the ambulance. The chaps who did the test were great, professional, really warm and friendly to put Dad at ease and test done and off in 10 mins from start to finish



So I spent 7 hours at the hospital on Sun, tracking down the right people, because where I was told to bring him said the had no record of his operation being planned, his CoVID results hadn't come and they generally didn't have a clue what was meant to be happening. Luckily I've got 20 pages of notes with every appointment, call and everything that's been said, including all the fuck-ups to date and got it all sorted.

He had his colon removed yesterday, the surgeon told me it went perfectly and Dad's just called me smashed of his tits on painkillers having a pretty good time


----------



## hash tag (Jul 21, 2020)

Warning - PIN NUMBERS....ive not been to a shop or any place where I have had to use a card with a pin number for 4 months Now. Of course my pin numbers are not noted anywhere...ill be blowed if I can remember them


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 22, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> He had his colon removed yesterday, the surgeon told me it went perfectly and Dad's just called me smashed of his tits on painkillers having a pretty good time



Christ. I didn't realise morphine was so mind bending. I'm told the nonsense he's talking is entirely normal in this situation, but it's very unsettling. Apparently, Gary Neville's brother has been claiming only to have made 17 phone calls when he's made 18. Not sure why he came round to Dad's house, where he 'is' to tell him......


----------



## prunus (Jul 22, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Christ. I didn't realise morphine was so mind bending. I'm told the nonsense he's talking is entirely normal in this situation, but it's very unsettling. Apparently, Gary Neville's brother has been claiming only to have made 17 phone calls when he's made 18. Not sure why he came round to Dad's house, where he 'is' to tell him......



Yeah, it’s good stuff... I was on it for a couple of days when they reset my face* - my brother recorded a bit of me babbling so I could hear it later. Funny thing was I could remember it perfectly, and in my memory I was making perfect sense, hyper-lucid razor-sharp insights. Not so much on the recording - almost random streams of words. Delivered with a strong sense of belief, at least, though

* Got my nose and cheekbone bashed in by a scrote; bones didn’t set right so they had to re-break it and fix it.  A face cast is a funny thing, looked a bit like a spartan helmet, to my mind anyway.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Warning - PIN NUMBERS....ive not been to a shop or any place where I have had to use a card with a pin number for 4 months Now. Of course my pin numbers are not noted anywhere...ill be blowed if I can remember them


Yep, same. I needed cash to buy ale from my micro brewer mate. Stood by the cash point for a minute or so desperately trying to remember my pin.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 22, 2020)

My lads just been made redundant from the gym he was working at. He was furloughed but throughout the crisis the company (exercise4less) have sold up a lot of their properties, in this case JDSports (ain't that Mike Ashley's lot?). Hes not been there long so no redundancy pay due.  Hes only young 20 with no commitments other than his xbox so he'll be fine I'm sure but it's like the Thatcher years round here again (West Mids) theres just not a lot of jobs out there, just headlines of closures with the added news that Sandwell is on the verge of being locked down with spiralling infection rates.
What a year eh.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 22, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> My lads just been made redundant from the gym he was working at. He was furloughed but throughout the crisis the company (exercise4less) have sold up a lot of their properties, in this case JDSports (ain't that Mike Ashley's lot?). Hes not been there long so no redundancy pay due.  Hes only young 20 with no commitments other than his xbox so he'll be fine I'm sure but it's like the Thatcher years round here again (West Mids) theres just not a lot of jobs out there, just headlines of closures with the added news that Sandwell is on the verge of being locked down with spiralling infection rates.
> What a year eh.



If he's looking for guaranteed work and a decent wage, tell him to get into utilities. It carries on as necessity. whatever else is happening. Just make sure he finds a pathway that doesn't see him still doing back breaking labour when he's older.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Warning - PIN NUMBERS....ive not been to a shop or any place where I have had to use a card with a pin number for 4 months Now. Of course my pin numbers are not noted anywhere...ill be blowed if I can remember them



I save mine as the last four numbers of a fake phone number.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 22, 2020)

feels like me and the corner shop and the pinot grigio have our own dying cash economy going, while it lasts


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I save mine as the last four numbers of a fake phone number.



I thought I had. My back sounded very impressed when I asked for a New number 👍


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I thought I had. My back sounded very impressed when I asked for a New number 👍



There's your problem, writing it on your back, you were probably reading it back to front in the mirror.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2020)

Whenever I get a new card, I change the PIN number to one I've used for over 20 years, every card I have has the same PIN number, the year of birth of someone close, which I would never forget.

I assumed everyone did something like this.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2020)

the one you've just given away the first two numbers of? 

Eta: not calling for an answer here, or anything that might give away more.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2020)

two sheds said:


> the one you've just given away the first two numbers of?


Good point!


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2020)

you might want to edit that post then


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2020)

two sheds said:


> you might want to edit that post then



Nope, very few on here know who I am IRL, and they have no chance of getting hold of my cards.

So, all is good,


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2020)

Ah fair play, yes they'd need the three-number code on the back of the card, too. 

Just as a matter of interest, how do you remember that?


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Whenever I get a new card, I change the PIN number to one I've used for over 20 years, every card I have has the same PIN number, the year of birth of someone close, which I would never forget.
> 
> I assumed everyone did something like this.


When I got my very first ATM card in the 80's, I memorised the default PIN that came with and have changed all subsequent PIN's to that.
It isn't used for anything except cards.
For less important numbers like locks on suitcases, mobiles or the Sky box, the kid's birthdays are used,


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Ah fair play, yes they'd need the three-number code on the back of the card, too.
> 
> Just as a matter of interest, how do you that?





I don't need to remember it, due to it be printed on the various different cards.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2020)

curses


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 22, 2020)

I have used the same PIN for a heck of a long time (can't remember if it was the default one when I first got one) but it's easy for me to remember as two 2 digit numbers (albeit for reasons that wouldn't be obvious)

I did have to use it as the contactless bit of one credit card died recently.

It must be 2 months or more since I drew any cash out (before all this nonsense, I tended towards never using card for anything less than ten quid a time) and the idea of using a mobile phone to pay for stuff is just weird...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 22, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> It must be 2 months or more since I drew any cash out (before all this nonsense, I tended towards never using card for anything less than ten quid a time)



I'm *so* in (or at least 2m away from!) your cat-basket  
I was near-permanently spending cash before 'all this', for things costing little.
(Or even much, when in pubs!  )



> and the idea of using a mobile phone to pay for stuff is just weird...



Wouldn't know how!  

I think my plastic card is wearing out now though 
I blame the pandemic


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have used the same PIN for a heck of a long time (can't remember if it was the default one when I first got one) but it's easy for me to remember as two 2 digit numbers (albeit for reasons that wouldn't be obvious)
> 
> I did have to use it as the contactless bit of one credit card died recently.
> 
> It must be 2 months or more since I drew any cash out (before all this nonsense, I tended towards never using card for anything less than ten quid a time) and the idea of using a mobile phone to pay for stuff is just weird...


I drew out some cash the first week of lockdown in case of emergency but I didn't use any of it until Youngest resumed her driving lessons last week. 
The lurgy has pushed me a long way down the road to a cashless and online shopping world. The past 4 months I have been once each to the post office, the local chemist and the garden centre. I have been to the local chippy as well but didn't go in, you order online and they bring it to the door without entering the shop, We discovered Click & Collect this week as well. I can't really see us returning to our old ways of shopping even if they get a vaccine soon.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2020)

I tried to take some cash out from the cashpoint the other day and am so unaccustomed to it that I forgot to actually do the important part of taking the cash.   Two steps, Sam, take card _and_ take cash.

(It got sucked back in and recredited).


----------



## moomoo (Jul 22, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I tried to take some cash out from the cashpoint the other day and am so unaccustomed to it that I forgot to actually do the important part of taking the cash.   Two steps, Sam, take card _and_ take cash.
> 
> (It got sucked back in and recredited).



Been there, done that.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 22, 2020)

Well it looks like I will get to go to the funeral, its limited to 30 people and her son asked us to go although I expect there won't be a wake etc. 

Horrible news from south africa where my parents are from this evening


----------



## moomoo (Jul 22, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Well it looks like I will get to go to the funeral, its limited to 30 people and her son asked us to go although I expect there won't be a wake etc.
> 
> Horrible news from south africa where my parents are from this evening



What news? I have family there.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 22, 2020)

moomoo said:


> What news? I have family there.



They had a really bad jump in their death rate  and family of someone we know has been behaving incredibly irresponsibly, not going into detail on here tho.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 23, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> If he's looking for guaranteed work and a decent wage, tell him to get into utilities. It carries on as necessity. whatever else is happening. Just make sure he finds a pathway that doesn't see him still doing back breaking labour when he's older.



I've been guiding him towards the logistics side of things.  There seems to be a few options in there. But I will pass on this bit of advice too thank you.


----------



## Epona (Jul 26, 2020)

I've not used cash since lockdown started in March - actually probably for a bit before that.  Nate has a jar where he keeps change (mostly from tips) in case of emergencies.


----------



## thismoment (Jul 26, 2020)

Goodness, I’m getting awful anxiety about a family get together in a few weeks. It’ll be in a garden and as socially distanced as possible. But good lord the anxiety is awful.


----------



## maomao (Jul 26, 2020)

We're going to get on a train in two weeks to meet the kids' cousins (and my brother and his partner) at the olympic park. They won't have seen each other in almost exactly six months. I haven't been on a train in four months. My daughter is already so excited about it there'll be no getting out of it. They've been meeting friends in the park once a week but this is her favourite cousin.


----------



## thismoment (Jul 26, 2020)

maomao said:


> We're going to get on a train in two weeks to meet the kids' cousins (and my brother and his partner) at the olympic park. They won't have seen each other in almost exactly six months. I haven't been on a train in four months. My daughter is already so excited about it there'll be no getting out of it. They've been meeting friends in the park once a week but this is her favourite cousin.



I imagine the children will be so pleased to be with other and seeing the children happy will make you and the other parents happy too.


----------



## thismoment (Jul 26, 2020)

thismoment said:


> I imagine the children will be so pleased to be with other and seeing the children happy will make you and the other parents happy too.



just wanted to add that I meant this in its simplest form as in obviously you might be worry about lots of things about it but at least the children have something nice to look forward to.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 26, 2020)

maomao said:


> We're going to get on a train in two weeks to meet the kids' cousins (and my brother and his partner) at the olympic park. They won't have seen each other in almost exactly six months. I haven't been on a train in four months. My daughter is already so excited about it there'll be no getting out of it. They've been meeting friends in the park once a week but this is her favourite cousin.



In a park should be relatively low risk though? I hope it goes ok and the kids have a great time.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 27, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> He had his colon removed yesterday, the surgeon told me it went perfectly and Dad's just called me smashed of his tits on painkillers having a pretty good time



Until Friday night went things tits up and they had to operate again. Intensive care, coma, ventilator at the moment


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 27, 2020)

Hoping to go and meet my mum at the weekend. She's been super cautious throughout this whole thing but might finally agree to join us for a shouting-distance walk on a beach somewhere.


----------



## LDC (Jul 27, 2020)

Some NHS worker interview









						Lockdown interviews – NHS worker - Angry Workers
					

Read more about the idea behind the interviews: https://letsgetrooted.wordpress.com/2020/07/07/interview-series-workers-power-during-the-lockdown/ Where do you work, and what does your work and workplace look like?I work in an acute medicine walk-in clinic in a hospital in England. The...




					letsgetrooted.wordpress.com


----------



## LDC (Jul 27, 2020)

A friend's just drawn my attention to someone we both know who's been posting videos to their Youtube channel (previously nowt to do with this, or anything like it) about having 'seen the light/been red pilled' and they can't stay quiet any longer... QAnon, CV conspiracy theory, 5Q, Rothschilds, social control, etc. all the usual shit woven together.

Sad and scary. They're getting plenty of views, likes, and supportive comments too.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> A friend's just drawn my attention to someone we both know who's been posting videos to their Youtube channel (previously nowt to do with this, or anything like it) about having 'seen the light/been red pilled' and they can't stay quiet any longer... QAnon, CV conspiracy theory, 5Q, Rothschilds, social control, etc. all the usual shit woven together.
> 
> Sad and scary. They're getting plenty of views, likes, and supportive comments too.


I think a lot of the supportive comments come from people who are genuinely trying to be kind, and who are completely ignorant of the really nasty undercurrents of these conspiracy theories/sites.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> A friend's just drawn my attention to someone we both know who's been posting videos to their Youtube channel (previously nowt to do with this, or anything like it) about having 'seen the light/been red pilled' and they can't stay quiet any longer... QAnon, CV conspiracy theory, 5Q, Rothschilds, social control, etc. all the usual shit woven together.
> 
> Sad and scary. They're getting plenty of views, likes, and supportive comments too.


when someone says they can't stay quiet any longer, that's the one time they should be silent. and they should be reminded that it is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than spout conspiracy theories and prove themselves one.

anyway, if the jews really run the world, how'd they let muppets like johnson and trump get in and fuck everything up?


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 27, 2020)

Well given that Jews have been disproportionately dying of covid 19 I wonder how we could have fucked this one up given we control the world and everything.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 27, 2020)

have read so many accounts of the huge and somewhat-less-huge impacts on so many people it feels, i dunno, churlish? massively lacking perspective? to add my (personal) reflection, but here it is, despite - and holding onto - even that.

lockdown hasn't effectively eased for us (in wales) beyond the ability to visit grandparents in the house (vs *only* in the garden).

i think they opened the cinemas and beauticians today. no-one in my household uses cinemas on the reg or beauticians at all.

no school (and more to the point associated social services, e.g. counselling, nhs referrals) for teens.

wfh in a situation where working _out_ of the home was part of the deal because there's just no space for such. lucky not to be key workers undoubtedly. giving thanks for those that are.

extended family losses that haven't been attributed to covid but every _single_ person goes - seems like covid, no??

preferred local indoor meeting place/cafe closed for forseeable.

can't afford a uk rental holiday.

can't afford to take a punt on an overseas holiday.

can't avoid our many neighbours playing _exactly_ according to the rules and entertaining out-of-household peeps outdoors. (complete respect to those neighbours, less respect to my scattered attention).

i'd count my household amongst those more apparently privileged - urban, so reliable deliveries, they even offered me a weekly supermarket slot w/o shielding! reliable internet etc. in many ways my "lifestyle" doesn't vary much from pre-covid. certainly not kicking up any kind of fuss or ignoring any regs.

but my life has changed beyond all recognition. just ftr. /whinge


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 27, 2020)

Just been told I need a negative swab test up to 96 hours before flight home.....

means I get to fuck of early and swan round in a hotel for four days

I’m taking that as a win, but not looking forward to another brain pan swab, shudder

next update will involve speedos cocktails and pool photo


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 30, 2020)

Freedom swab. Second in two days

absolutely honking but at least they come to your hotel room


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 30, 2020)

Nearly there, bellaozzydog  

I'm so grateful China does the "deep throat" test rather than the nose type.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 30, 2020)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Nearly there, bellaozzydog
> 
> I'm so grateful China does the "deep throat" test rather than the nose type.



Its my understanding that in the UK they do both as part of the same test - up the nose and down the throat?  Do they just do the throat test only in China?

Reason I ask is because of various operations on my nose I wouldn't be able to have the nose test unless heavily sedated.  Kinda worries me that I'd never be able to have a test even if needed.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 30, 2020)

Yep, Teaboy , throat only for the four tests I've taken. You cough and then they swab.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 30, 2020)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Yep, Teaboy , throat only for the four tests I've taken. You cough and then they swab.



Makes me wonder why the UK is persevering with such intrusive and unpleasant tests which are clearly a load of old shite anyway.  About 50% accuracy at best it seems.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 30, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Makes me wonder why the UK is persevering with such intrusive and unpleasant tests which are clearly a load of old shite anyway.  About 50% accuracy at best it seems.



Where does the 50% come from?

The reports I've read says they have 75-80% accuracy.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Where does the 50% come from?
> 
> The reports I've read says they have 75-80% accuracy.



That also seems pretty low to me.  Would have expected better by now.

I'm also wondering from bellaozzydog 's vid, when I did my home test, whether I stuck it far enough into my brain.


----------



## maomao (Jul 30, 2020)

50% accuracy on a y/n question is surely the same as random chance?


----------



## LDC (Jul 30, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Makes me wonder why the UK is persevering with such intrusive and unpleasant tests which are clearly a load of old shite anyway.  About 50% accuracy at best it seems.



50% is not correct, it's higher, and anyway it's more complex than just a single percentage figure. And there aren't better ones available yet, so we work with what we've got. But no test is 100% accurate, hence the importance of isolating as well as testing.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2020)

maomao said:


> 50% accuracy on a y/n question is surely the same as random chance?



It's as good as a coin, yeah.

Need to be careful with what 'accuracy' actually means with these things.  Ie. type 1 or 2 error / specificity vs. sensitivity etc.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> 50% is not correct, it's higher.



You'd certainly hope so (I thought it was _much_ higher).
Though the test I did was pretty much at that level of accuracy.

They lost it.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 30, 2020)

As I'd previously mentioned my Dad's situation earlier, the  updateto  all of you who were very kind, he's out of the coma, off the ventilator and apparently on the mend .


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Where does the 50% come from?
> 
> The reports I've read says they have 75-80% accuracy.


Have read varying reports (agendas) but when I was at Guy's Hospital the senior oncologist I saw requested a test for me but said I will be retested in November when 'the new and accurate' tests are available and that the current testing is 50/50 accurate. He had no reason to make this up?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Have read varying reports (agendas) but when I was at Guy's Hospital the senior oncologist I saw requested a test for me but said I will be retested in November when 'the new and accurate' tests are available and that the current testing is 50/50 accurate. He had no reason to make this up?



I think he may have been simplifying a little and actually wanted to impress the fact that a negative result was no excuse for not self-isolating etc..


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 30, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> 50% is not correct, it's higher, and anyway it's more complex than just a single percentage figure. And there aren't better ones available yet, so we work with what we've got. But no test is 100% accurate, hence the importance of isolating as well as testing.



Well I bet its not much over 50% and its accuracy seems very age dependent but aside from that I don't think you or anyone here is in a position to be making such definite statements about which is the best test and by doing so you implying that China is using an inferior testing method.

Anyway, this is all a derail and not what the thread is about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2020)

My brother and family came round today for a visit. He also wanted to put a new tent up before he goes camping as his garden is too small, and while we don't have a garden we have a bigger communal lawn in front of the block and it's a good place to hang out and social distance. Though social distancing didn't really happen. My oldest niece just wanted to play with me so we ended up playing tig so there was a bit of contact. But then my youngest niece, who is a walking baby, decided she wanted to go for a walk/escape attempt, and wandered off. My brother and sister in law were busy trying to work out how to erect the tent whilst talking to my dad, so I accompanied her and her sister, getting the older niece to hold her little sister's hand as she's still quite unsteady on her feet, doing that leading with their chin that toddlers do. But the older niece is only six and wasn't as attentive as she could have been, so little un fell and big sis wasn't able to stop it. She only had a grazed knee and she didn't seem bothered at all so I carried on just keeping a watchful eye over them. Unfortunately it happened again, and this time she cried. Big sis ran off to tell mum while I felt I had no choice but to pick her up and comfort her, carrying her back to the lawn. I also kissed her on the cheek. Now I feel like a right dick but I probably shouldn't. How fucked up is situation when you feel you can't even protect and comfort your loved ones?


----------



## thismoment (Aug 3, 2020)

.


----------



## thismoment (Aug 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> My brother and family came round today for a visit. He also wanted to put a new tent up before he goes camping as his garden is too small, and while we don't have a garden we have a bigger communal lawn in front of the block and it's a good place to hang out and social distance. Though social distancing didn't really happen. My oldest niece just wanted to play with me so we ended up playing tig so there was a bit of contact. But then my youngest niece, who is a walking baby, decided she wanted to go for a walk/escape attempt, and wandered off. My brother and sister in law were busy trying to work out how to erect the tent whilst talking to my dad, so I accompanied her and her sister, getting the older niece to hold her little sister's hand as she's still quite unsteady on her feet, doing that leading with their chin that toddlers do. But the older niece is only six and wasn't as attentive as she could have been, so little un fell and big sis wasn't able to stop it. She only had a grazed knee and she didn't seem bothered at all so I carried on just keeping a watchful eye over them. Unfortunately it happened again, and this time she cried. Big sis ran off to tell mum while I felt I had no choice but to pick her up and comfort her, carrying her back to the lawn. I also kissed her on the cheek. Now I feel like a right dick but I probably shouldn't. How fucked up is situation when you feel you can't even protect and comfort your loved ones?



I agree it is fucked up when this pandemic makes you feel crap for a perfectly natural reaction. Reading your post made me think of when it was first announced that some primary school year groups in England would be returning to school and understandably teachers and parents were worried about how on earth you manage little kids maintaining social distancing. Anyway, I watched a BBC report were a teacher from the Netherlands (I think) explained what they had been doing in their schools. A headteacher in England asked her what happens when one of the little ones falls over/gets hurt and is crying. The teacher said we pick them up and give them a hug. I just loved her for saying that because it made me think that with all the precautions they had in place they still recognised when a child needs comforting. Hope you don’t still feel too bad this morning. Best wishes


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 3, 2020)

I've been out and about only 4 times since March 16th.
3 of those outings were for doctor's appointments the last was to the bank to sign something I couldnt do remotely.

I have come to realise that in reality I'm an introvert who loves being at home. I do not miss anything bar the odd cuppa with pals. I keep wondering why I'm not devastated at being stuck at home.

Time is spent gardening, minding my elderly parents and cooking. I love cooking now. I put effort into making each meal as tasty as I can especially for my parents. I can sit in the garden and watch the butterflies intoxicating themselves on the mini carnations. The world has slowed down and I love this.

It now looks as though I will not be returning to work for the duration of covid19 or until there is a vaccine. Apparently I am extremely high risk of dying from covid19 due to a raft of underlying conditions. And my reaction to this news? ......Fist bump "Yes!!!"
Which on reflection just proves how completely horrible my workplace has been for years. The fact I am delighted to be cocooning indefinitely shows me how my life really needs to change

So..yes..the consequences of this pandemic are huge for me. Poles apart actually. One could kill me but the other could let my life take flight and give me time to enjoy small happinesses. Finding joy in a pandemic....doesn't seem right?  But there it is.


----------



## maomao (Aug 3, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Which on reflection just proves how completely horrible my workplace has been for years. The fact I am delighted to be cocooning indefinitely shows me how my life really needs to change.
> I'll never set foot inside the door of that place again. All the damage done to me as a person was done in that horrible place.


Good. I know working in a workplace full of bullying scumbags can really eat at your soul. Losing my job to Covid could be the best thing that's happened to me in years. I didn't cause this plague and I've done my bit as far as it goes so I'm not going to feel guilty about whatever small personal benefit I might draw from it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 3, 2020)

Finally confirmed that I'm returning to work tomorrow!!   <  +  +  >

Big shock to the permanently-getting-up-no-earlier-than-8:30 am  experiences since 19th March! 

But I do need to go back.

For previously-shared reaons, I have very little leave, so I will generally (next week onwards) be working Monday to Thursday almost every week (Fridays have been out of my contract for years  ).

But zero flexitime available , so my usual healthy slices of Mondays off from flexi will be suspended until at least Xmas.

In every other respect, I'm happy to go back.

They've suspended statistical targets , with the focus just on clearing backlogs for a good while.

No hot-desking either -- the text (ETA : no, *desk!!*) I have tomorrow is pretty likely to be the one I'll have for the rest of the year at least 

And only every _other_ desk will be used (for distancing reasons) with plastic screens between desks to be installed very soon.

Quieter!! But I'll take my tunage gadget (150 albums!) + headphones just in case  

Hope my desk is next to the window!!  

Most of the information I've had about distancing, one-way systems and hygiene looks pretty reassuring.

My new plan from next week onwards is *no drinking* Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday.

Time for a change!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Finally confirmed that I'm returning to work tomorrow!! <  +  +  >



hope it goes well



William of Walworth said:


> But zero flexitime available





thought employers are being encouraged to be more flexible with working hours at the moment, to avoid lots of people arriving / leaving at the same time, and to reduce peaks on public transport...


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 3, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hope it goes well







> thought employers are being encouraged to be more flexible with working hours at the moment, to avoid lots of people arriving / leaving at the same time, and to reduce peaks on public transport...



I know. Flexi in terms of _when_ you turn up and leave still applicable in some departments where I work, but you can't build up time -- contracted number of hours only.

Which to me seems mad, given the size of our backlogs!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I know. Flexi in terms of _when_ you turn up and leave still applicable in some departments where I work, but you can't build up time -- contracted number of hours only.





William of Walworth said:


> Which to me seems mad, given the size of our backlogs!



oh i see.  dunno.  suppose in some circumstances it may be better to have consistent if reduced number of staff in the place every day rather than have loads of people off every other friday / monday or whatever the deal is there


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 3, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> oh i see.  dunno.  suppose in some circumstances it may be better to have consistent if reduced number of staff in the place every day rather than have loads of people off every other friday / monday or whatever the deal is there




I'll report back some other day soon -- there's a lot I still don't know yet about what's changed and what's not.


----------



## thismoment (Aug 4, 2020)

thismoment said:


> Goodness, I’m getting awful anxiety about a family get together in a few weeks. It’ll be in a garden and as socially distanced as possible. But good lord the anxiety is awful.


getting closer to the date of family gathering. I feel nauseous and anxiety ridden. I have met with two family members that are part of my bubble. The others have visited me socially distanced. We’ll meet in a park but I suppose I’m worried that one of us will get the virus and also what if I’m asymptomatic and give it to them. Outdoors will be ok though won’t it if we all sit apart. And limit the time together.  I feel like saying I won’t be able to go but that wouldn’t be right. What if I need to pee. This is all irrelevant I’d have lost my mind before the date anyway


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2020)

thismoment said:


> getting closer to the date of family gathering. I feel nauseous and anxiety ridden. I have met with two family members that are part of my bubble. The others have visited me socially distanced. We’ll meet in a park but I suppose I’m worried that one of us will get the virus and also what if I’m asymptomatic and give it to them. Outdoors will be ok though won’t it if we all sit apart. And limit the time together.  I feel like saying I won’t be able to go but that wouldn’t be right. What if I need to pee. This is all irrelevant I’d have lost my mind before the date anyway



Can you really not say that you don't feel it would be safe to go?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Can you really not say that you don't feel it would be safe to go?


or start with a cough a couple of days before and self-isolate to be on the safe side?


----------



## thismoment (Aug 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Can you really not say that you don't feel it would be safe to go?



I guess I could but I don’t know if I’m overreacting. I mean I did have a bit of a cry after popping into the post office the other week. I feel like I’ve lost perspective


----------



## existentialist (Aug 4, 2020)

thismoment said:


> I guess I could but I don’t know if I’m overreacting. I mean I did have a bit of a cry after popping into the post office the other week. I feel like I’ve lost perspective


Whatever you choose to do, or not do, what is important is that it feels like a *choice*. I wonder whether some of your anxiety about the family gathering is because it feels to you as if you don't have a choice - you feel not in control of the situation. I think that the "control" thing is a driver for a lot of the anxieties people are feeling around this whole Covid-19/lockdown thing, where we are feeling very much as if we are being controlled by an invisible agent, which is bad enough, but then when we don't feel in control of actual, physical things as well, that rather puts the tin lid on it.

There's not much you can practically do about the Covid-19 situation (although you might benefit from musing about the choices, limited as they might be, that you still have in regard to that), but you *can* make a choice as far as the family gathering is concerned: you can choose not to go, in which case there may be consequences that you're worried about...so it might be worth thinking through what you fear what those might be, and reality-checking them a bit to see how likely they are. Or, you can make a choice *to* go, and perhaps other choices about how you intend to keep yourself safe in that situation.

What is likely to be the worst of all worlds is if you go because you feel you don't have a choice: that way, you're just reinforcing in your mind the notion that, on top of everything else, you're not in control of your choices as to what you can and can't do as far as people, as well as viruses, are concerned.

Quite often, when given the choice, people do end up doing the same thing they'd have done when they didn't think they had a choice; the important thing is that, whatever their decision, it was a *choice* they made.


----------



## thismoment (Aug 4, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Whatever you choose to do, or not do, what is important is that it feels like a *choice*. I wonder whether some of your anxiety about the family gathering is because it feels to you as if you don't have a choice - you feel not in control of the situation. I think that the "control" thing is a driver for a lot of the anxieties people are feeling around this whole Covid-19/lockdown thing, where we are feeling very much as if we are being controlled by an invisible agent, which is bad enough, but then when we don't feel in control of actual, physical things as well, that rather puts the tin lid on it.
> 
> There's not much you can practically do about the Covid-19 situation (although you might benefit from musing about the choices, limited as they might be, that you still have in regard to that), but you *can* make a choice as far as the family gathering is concerned: you can choose not to go, in which case there may be consequences that you're worried about...so it might be worth thinking through what you fear what those might be, and reality-checking them a bit to see how likely they are. Or, you can make a choice *to* go, and perhaps other choices about how you intend to keep yourself safe in that situation.
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to write this, it is very helpful as it's giving me quite a bit to think about in a logical way opposed to just my mind looping over and over that I'm worried and not actively doing anything about it (other than typing my concerns). I've actually read what you've written a few times and I really appreciate it more than I am able to express.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2020)

thismoment said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write this, it is very helpful as it's giving me quite a bit to think about in a logical way opposed to just my mind looping over and over that I'm worried and not actively doing anything about it (other than typing my concerns). I've actually read what you've written a few times and I really appreciate it more than I am able to express.



You'll always get good advice on here, and existentialist is a bit of an expert in this field.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes, was just about to say that he has his moments


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 5, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> As I'd previously mentioned my Dad's situation earlier, the  updateto  all of you who were very kind, he's out of the coma, off the ventilator and apparently on the mend .



Further news, out of intensive care, yesterday now back in a normal ward


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 5, 2020)

That's really encouraging news Harry Smiles


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2020)

My sister in law died last week. Fortunately, the easing of restrictions meant I was able to go up and see her one last time in Wales but it was shocking to see how cancer can ravage a bright bubbly soul into submission in five months. For the funeral, only 20 people are allowed to attend so it'll be a very muted affair for a very, very popular person. 

Personally, I'm starting to struggle a bit. My girlfriend is back at work so life is back to normal for her, but all I have in my diary for the next four months is 'pay rent' and 'funeral,' which isn't ideal!

For someone who thrives on work/entertainment/hospitality having absolutely nothing meaningful to do is making the days very long indeed.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 5, 2020)

Sorry for your trouble, editor.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2020)

(((( editor ))))


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 6, 2020)

Really sorry to hear this, editor - hope things start to look up before too long.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 6, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I've been out and about only 4 times since March 16th.



I have a couple of friends coming over this evening for a socially distanced drink in the garden who have been in pretty much the same situation.  He's in his early 80s and has chest problems so has had to go into complete isolation, and his wife has had to join him because she can't risk bringing the virus home.  I don't think either of them has been further from the house than to walk the dog round the block, and once or twice to move the car up and down the street so the brakes don't seize.  I've done bits and pieces of shopping for them (usually on a Friday, when I get an apologetic email saying they've run out of wine and their supermarket delivery won't come til Monday!) and therefore chatted to them from opposite ends of the garden path a few times, and we've had the odd drink over Zoom, but it's still been pretty tough for them.  As he said the other day when we were arranging this, it'll be their first social engagement in four months...


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2020)

editor said:


> My sister in law died last week. Fortunately, the easing of restrictions meant I was able to go up and see her one last time in Wales but it was shocking to see how cancer can ravage a bright bubbly soul into submission in five months. For the funeral, only 20 people are allowed to attend so it'll be a very muted affair for a very, very popular person.
> 
> Personally, I'm starting to struggle a bit. My girlfriend is back at work so life is back to normal for her, but all I have in my diary for the next four months is 'pay rent' and 'funeral,' which isn't ideal!
> 
> For someone who thrives on work/entertainment/hospitality having absolutely nothing meaningful to do is making the days very long indeed.




Sorry for your loss editor 🙁


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 6, 2020)

My boss tested positive this week.  He was in the office on Monday so everyone who has been in the building might have been exposed.    

(I'm safe.  I've been out of the office since March 5, as has most of my department).


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 6, 2020)

editor said:


> My sister in law died last week. Fortunately, the easing of restrictions meant I was able to go up and see her one last time in Wales but it was shocking to see how cancer can ravage a bright bubbly soul into submission in five months. For the funeral, only 20 people are allowed to attend so it'll be a very muted affair for a very, very popular person.
> 
> Personally, I'm starting to struggle a bit. My girlfriend is back at work so life is back to normal for her, but all I have in my diary for the next four months is 'pay rent' and 'funeral,' which isn't ideal!
> 
> For someone who thrives on work/entertainment/hospitality having absolutely nothing meaningful to do is making the days very long indeed.



I'm sorry to hear this.  Cancer is a horrible thing.  My condolences to your family.


----------



## ash (Aug 7, 2020)

Daughter has been very excited about a friend coming to stay tomorrow night. She moved away - from Streatham to PRESTON!!  FFS
I feel mean but we have had to cancel for a number of reasons including that we are meeting Grandparents in the next couple of weeks. This shitty virus 😡


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 7, 2020)

My son is back at work this week having been furloughed since early April, he's glad to be back not least because he was getting worried that the longer he was furloughed the more likely that situation would become permanent.
He also has a lot of saving to do, he and his girlfriend were in the process of buying a house in March before it all fell through when someone pulled out due to lockdown at the last moment. It left my son and his g/f about two and half grand out of pocket.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 10, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Further news, out of intensive care, yesterday now back in a normal ward



Now talking, up and about a bit, due to move to a rehab unit sometime this week....we may able to see the edge of the woods!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 10, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> This person is now losing their shit because I don't think it's likely Michele Obama is transgender and her husband is gay. What can you do with this?



 Fallen out with this person because I suggested to their Mum they might need some help/support. Despite me explaining they were on the edge and saying if you say I've said they'll go off at us both, the Mum just called up and said' Harry thinks you've gone nuts what's going on?'. I'd suggested inviting them over and listens to the type of thing they are saying to gently challenge.

Bugger. Out of my hands


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 10, 2020)

thismoment said:


> I guess I could but I don’t know if I’m overreacting. I mean I did have a bit of a cry after popping into the post office the other week. I feel like I’ve lost perspective


I feel the same - being anxious all the time is exhausting and making me overly emotional too.
How can we to keep any perspective, when rules and risks everything is changing all the time and there is no certainty any more?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 10, 2020)

((( editor  )))) sorry for your loss


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 14, 2020)

Jet2 have  cancelled our family holiday to Tenerife, which was meant to be to a 26th August departure. Actually  a good thing because we'll get a refund and we couldn't of gone anyway with Dad still in hospital.

Add this morning's cancellation of my footy club's annual trip to  the over 35s European cup in Portugal and 2020 really is a washout


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 14, 2020)

Middle Q's fiance works for small company of around 40 people, Every Xmas their boss takes his entire workforce and their partners out to somewhere ridiculously expensive that they would never go themselves. Middle Q and Paddy called round last year on their way there and with her in an evening gown and him in a suit and dickie bow they looked like they were off to the Oscars.
Apparently he has just been told that this is off for this year which disappointed Middle Q greatly since she can't really wear a posh frock on the wards but she made the very valid point that when companies stop doing things like these they very rarely if ever start doing them again.


----------



## Sue (Aug 14, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Middle Q's fiance works for small company of around 40 people, Every Xmas their boss takes his entire workforce and their partners out to somewhere ridiculously expensive that they would never go themselves. Middle Q and Paddy called round last year on their way there and with her in an evening gown and him in a suit and dickie bow they looked like they were off to the Oscars.
> Apparently he has just been told that this is off for this year which disappointed Middle Q greatly since she can't really wear a posh frock on the wards but she made the very valid point that when companies stop doing things like these they very rarely if ever start doing them again.


But you know, in the scheme of things... Seriously.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 14, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Fallen out with this person because I suggested to their Mum they might need some help/support. Despite me explaining they were on the edge and saying if you say I've said they'll go off at us both, the Mum just called up and said' Harry thinks you've gone nuts what's going on?'. I'd suggested inviting them over and listens to the type of thing they are saying to gently challenge.
> 
> Bugger. Out of my hands


Seriously how does he explain the fact that the Obama's have two children then? Or are his daughters birth certificates fake as well?


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 14, 2020)

For some reason Amazon are becoming more stringent and are temp testing every driver before loading van.  Amazon bloke with a face visor zaps your brow with a temp gun.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> For some reason Amazon are becoming more stringent and are temp testing every driver before loading van.



Yeah, I wonder what reason that could possibly be.....


----------



## Looby (Aug 15, 2020)

This is a total FWP but I really feel like some friends just aren’t respecting my personal limits around what I’m comfortable with re socialising. There’s always a pressure to go that bit further.
We went to a friend’s garden but it was cold so was nagged and nagged to go inside. I didn’t. 
We booked outside tables for a birthday meal but ended up inside as it was raining and my friend understandably didn’t want to sit in a beach hut in the rain for her birthday. 
We’re organising a 50% off meal out. I was really clear that I don’t want them to change their plans but I’d rather sit outdoors if poss and if not, would rather not go to a tiny restaurant where there’s no way to distance. There were then constant suggestions of tiny and cramped restaurants with no outside space. 
It makes me feel awkward and uncomfortable and I end up repeatedly reminding people that I have an underlying condition and also have to safeguard those vulnerable people I work with (as do 3 other people in the group actually). 
if I say ‘ok I won’t come’ it looks like I’m being manipulative or controlling but I really mean I won’t come so they can go where they want to.

TLDR: Covid socialising is shitty.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> For some reason Amazon are becoming more stringent and are temp testing every driver before loading van.  Amazon bloke with a face visor zaps your brow with a temp gun.


If they were really stringent they would be covid testing everyone weekly to catch the asymptomatic people. The NHS should be doing this too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> This is a total FWP but I really feel like some friends just aren’t respecting my personal limits around what I’m comfortable with re socialising. There’s always a pressure to go that bit further.
> We went to a friend’s garden but it was cold so was nagged and nagged to go inside. I didn’t.
> We booked outside tables for a birthday meal but ended up inside as it was raining and my friend understandably didn’t want to sit in a beach hut in the rain for her birthday.
> We’re organising a 50% off meal out. I was really clear that I don’t want them to change their plans but I’d rather sit outdoors if poss and if not, would rather not go to a tiny restaurant where there’s no way to distance. There were then constant suggestions of tiny and cramped restaurants with no outside space.
> ...


Have you considered sending them all a group message saying this?


----------



## Looby (Aug 16, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Have you considered sending them all a group message saying this?


Sort of, all the conversations have been on our group chat so they all know how I feel but there’s one friend in particular who pushes it but that’s kind of what she does anyway. 
We’ve sorted this meal now and booked an outside table so I’ll see what happens next time.

I get that people are going to have different boundaries and will assess risk differently but just respect that ffs!


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2020)

So in terms of personal pandemic consequences....this story made me cry at work....

We have an overseas nursing programme and at the beginning of this year small groups of nurses began to start work in my department. Mostly from the Philippines and Kerala, India.

I became increasingly aware how hard it was for them to arrive in the UK having never been here before  not knowing anyone and often leaving partners and children behind. That is tough enough but when lockdown happened it was extremely tough for them not having an established network and being at risk every work day.

The thing that made me cry was that one of the nurses has an 18 month old  she has left with her ma in Kerala, her husband is working in Dubai. Leaving her baby seemed like a workable option because she had planned to go back to visit after 3 months.....but lockdown happened and despite its easing here there are no flights to India and from what I understand Southern India has been hit hard.

Can you imagine?   

I was curious regarding the support overseas nurses get on arrival so enquired and what the nurses told me was that they get picked up from the airport  taken to the accommodation ( in the area of the recent racist hit and run) and that  is   it.........they have to find their own way, no orientation to Bristol....nothing.

So I have decided when I'm back from holiday in September that I'm going to organise an social orientation and maybe see if this is something that requires an ongoing Voluntary role. I've also said to this nurse to contact me anytime if she needs any help. Tbh I think someone enquiring after her at least made her feel considered but ffs we surely can do better then this?

I'm outraged that there does not seem to be any pastoral care for our overseas workers. Especially at this time. Luckily we have some older well established Keralan nurses that are just back from shielding who can offer some support.
This fucking pandemic has really shown the everyone for themselves type of attitude.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 16, 2020)

editor Time to write another book?


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> Sort of, all the conversations have been on our group chat so they all know how I feel but there’s one friend in particular who pushes it but that’s kind of what she does anyway.
> We’ve sorted this meal now and booked an outside table so I’ll see what happens next time.
> 
> I get that people are going to have different boundaries and will assess risk differently but just respect that ffs!


Yes 100% agree! 
All anyone can do is what they feel safe with and that should be respected.


----------



## Looby (Aug 16, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> So in terms of personal pandemic consequences....this story made me cry at work....
> 
> We have an overseas nursing programme and at the beginning of this year small groups of nurses began to start work in my department. Mostly from the Philippines and Kerala, India.
> 
> ...


God, that’s really shit that there’s nothing in place for these workers. Fucking hell. And that poor women, I can’t imagine how hard that is for her. 😞


----------



## two sheds (Aug 16, 2020)

But also a  to kali


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2020)

two sheds said:


> But also a  to kali


Well you just put yourself in their shoes and then realise how good you have it despite the lockdown. Also just because NHS and govt look at workers as being disposable doesn't mean I have to. I feel blessed that I don't. But thank you sheddy xxx


----------



## andysays (Aug 16, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> So in terms of personal pandemic consequences....this story made me cry at work....
> 
> We have an overseas nursing programme and at the beginning of this year small groups of nurses began to start work in my department. Mostly from the Philippines and Kerala, India.
> 
> ...


My MiL came to London from the Philippines in the 60s, also to work in the NHS.

There's a long tradition of Filipinos working overseas, and of creating their own support networks where the established workers help new arrivals, often, though not always, through family and local (back home) connections.

If there aren't already established Filipinos working within the hospital, the local Catholic church might be worth approaching to contact the wider Filipino community in Bristol.

Good to hear you're taking the time to recognise and help organise around this issue, though none of this excuses the hospital authorities for doing nothing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 16, 2020)

andysays said:


> There's a long tradition of Filipinos working overseas, and of creating their own support networks where the established workers help new arrivals, often, though not always, through family and local (back home) connections.



I know this happens at my local hospital.


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Just had to take my dad to hospital as his knee has swollen up, he’s in pain and can’t walk.

Got a phone call off my mam saying they won’t let her into the clinic they’ve moved him to due to coronavirus restrictions so had to go back and pick her up with my dad alone in a 2hr waiting queue


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2020)

andysays said:


> My MiL came to London from the Philippines in the 60s, also to work in the NHS.
> 
> There's a long tradition of Filipinos working overseas, and of creating their own support networks where the established workers help new arrivals, often, though not always, through family and local (back home) connections.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
TBH this is more about the Keralan nurses.
My post is specific to this happening in lockdown because pretty much all of our established longtime Kerelan nurses have been shielding so not been here to meet the newer nurses.and its not an issue with the Filipino nurses because there are many here so no issue regarding networking even during lockdown and they are very young and dont have kids. Very different experience for the Kerelan nurses and this one in particular, plus the fact there are no flights there for the foreseeable future.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Just had to take my dad to hospital as his knee has swollen up, he’s in pain and can’t walk.
> 
> Got a phone call off my mam saying they won’t let her into the clinic they’ve moved him to due to coronavirus restrictions so had to go back and pick her up with my dad alone in a 2hr waiting queue


Yep thats how it is. Restricted visiting. Most people coming for surgery can not have people with them and when i discharge patients after day surgery I take them to their partner/relative/person outside and go through post op and health and safety instructions then so people who don't need to be in hospital are not.


----------



## thismoment (Aug 16, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> So in terms of personal pandemic consequences....this story made me cry at work....
> 
> We have an overseas nursing programme and at the beginning of this year small groups of nurses began to start work in my department. Mostly from the Philippines and Kerala, India.
> 
> ...



that is awful. No more than ever they need the pastoral support. I think that your plan to organise a social orientation would be very much appreciated. Although the pandemic does seem to highlight some people’s negative attitudes it also highlights the empathy, goodwill and compassion of people like you that recognise other’s needs and try to help out.


----------



## thismoment (Aug 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> This is a total FWP but I really feel like some friends just aren’t respecting my personal limits around what I’m comfortable with re socialising. There’s always a pressure to go that bit further.
> We went to a friend’s garden but it was cold so was nagged and nagged to go inside. I didn’t.
> We booked outside tables for a birthday meal but ended up inside as it was raining and my friend understandably didn’t want to sit in a beach hut in the rain for her birthday.
> We’re organising a 50% off meal out. I was really clear that I don’t want them to change their plans but I’d rather sit outdoors if poss and if not, would rather not go to a tiny restaurant where there’s no way to distance. There were then constant suggestions of tiny and cramped restaurants with no outside space.
> ...



Just wondering, could you suggest a restaurant/pub for when you next go out with your friends that way you would be comfortable with the place and maybe even find somewhere that has a covered area outside incase it rains. Also a light hearted way of suggesting that everyone brings a cardi/jumper for when it gets cooler to save from going inside. I haven’t met up with friends yet and this is what I’d try to do. Obviously all easier said than done.

( I had to google FWP & TLDR no wonder my niece and nephew laugh at me)


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 22, 2020)

Not even in the same category as a lot of the very serious personal consequences on this thread, but after a summer of opening doors and pressing lift buttons with my bare elbow rather than my hands, I've rubbed all the skin off it and it keeps bleeding.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 22, 2020)

Christ I want a haircut.

And to go to the dentist for a good clean up and check.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2020)

Went to our nearest pub to watch the Paris Saint Germain vs Bayern Munich game through the windows (sitting outside on one of the tables) - all was fine until one of the bar staff came round at the end to collect empties and fucking coughed on us, no mask, didn't cover his mouth with even a hand, just leaned over to collect glasses from our table and fucking coughed - I felt it on the back of my fucking head it was that close, and it would have spread droplets all over me and OH.   Much more aware of these things than I used to be (and feel that my safety was violated by someone not being careful).


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 24, 2020)

Looby said:


> This is a total FWP but I really feel like some friends just aren’t respecting my personal limits around what I’m comfortable with re socialising. There’s always a pressure to go that bit further.
> We went to a friend’s garden but it was cold so was nagged and nagged to go inside. I didn’t.
> We booked outside tables for a birthday meal but ended up inside as it was raining and my friend understandably didn’t want to sit in a beach hut in the rain for her birthday.
> We’re organising a 50% off meal out. I was really clear that I don’t want them to change their plans but I’d rather sit outdoors if poss and if not, would rather not go to a tiny restaurant where there’s no way to distance. There were then constant suggestions of tiny and cramped restaurants with no outside space.
> ...




I've always taken the view that an invitation to socialise is not a summons.

Put your health first. Dont go if it's not the right place for you.  They'll get the message after you miss their events.
If they care, they'll do better next time. If they dont do better then you'll know where you stand. 

Eta. That sounds harsh but I've been in the same situation as you. I was tired of explaining to people. So I just stopped meeting up.
I didnt give an excuse or explanation. I just thanked them for the invites and didnt show. It took a few months but the penny eventually dropped. I just was really sick of talking without being heard.


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I've always taken the view that an invitation to socialise is not a summons.
> 
> Put your health first. Dont go if it's not the right place for you.  They'll get the message after you miss their events.
> If they care, they'll do better next time. If they dont do better then you'll know where you stand.
> ...



Am in a similar boat, we are friends with a couple who want us to go round to theirs for dinner and to meet their recently acquired cat (a big pink Norwegian Forest Cat, in normal times we'd be round there like a shot for a nice evening of food and socialising and cat admiration) - one of the couple has just been diagnosed with prostate cancer and really wants to socialise before going into self-isolation to prepare for treatment so we will feel like shits for not at least meeting up.  Then I have random people coughing on me, OH is back at work in a pub, I'd also like to be safe enough to see my parents before we all die, so it's really difficult.


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2020)

And my parents:  I don't think they have seen anyone outside of their couple since late Feb/early March.  They were always really active and social and lively.

I haven't seen them this year, but I am getting a bit concerned about the text contact I have with them, they seem to be repeating themselves a lot and referring to stuff from decades ago and it is a little bit worrying.  I don't usually do phone calls because I have an auditory processing issue (phone calls about short specific things are ok, rambling topics are something I cannot manage) but I might have to bite the bullet and phone them to reassure myself that they are coping ok.

I've had a difficult relationship with my mum throughout my whole life but I really really want to see my parents now.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Received the news over the weekend that my g/f's last remaining grandparent passed away.  Not a covid death in that she died from heart failure as she was late 80's.  There is a lingering feeling though that its definitely covid related in that the impact of the virus affected her way of life badly.

The last time we saw her was at Christmas.  On Christmas day the 3 of us went down the pub for an hour, she was mobile enough to walk with an accompanying arm and still mentally all their if a little deaf.  She lived on her own in her bungalow and was largely self-sufficient with the help of her 3 sons (all retired) and family.

When the covid struck she suddenly became quite isolated.  All 3 of her sons were in high risk groups and had to be really careful.  Her world changed so much, she didn't see her friend, her sister and she could no longer totter down the local for an OAP half price lunch and as much as anything the loneliness kicked in.  As a result she kinda checked herself into hospital because she quite enjoyed it there.  They then decamped her to a care home where everything was available on the press of a button.  She stopped leaving her bed.  None of us could get in to see her in the nursing home for obvious reasons.  

We will never know for sure what would have happened without the virus but it feels like she had a bit more time in her yet but she just drifted away because her old life wasn't possible anymore.  It is sad though at late 80's and with a gentle a peaceful death I think most of us would take that.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 26, 2020)

Everyone in my house is coughing and a bit I’llI’ve got a shit throat, start of a cough and bizarrely sore eye balls

hoping it’s just a cold but getting tested at a drive through today in an hour. System seems to be efficient I only went of the web page yesterday to book it.

Fingers crossed


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 26, 2020)

Good luck, bellaozzydog.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2020)

Not as bad as some of the other consequences but I can't stop feeling angry and getting needlessly upset by fuckwitted things people post online for instance. Maybe because I'm not really getting out and seeing enough people which would take my mind off of it. I seem to have lost the ability to control how much time I spend online too.


----------



## Novatt (Aug 26, 2020)

I feel sorry for those people who lost their jobs due to the pandemic. At least we were allowed to just work from home, probably we are lucky.
Small business in many countries is simply destroyed. I will simply keep silent about the number of people who died because of the virus... a horrible year.


----------



## Supine (Aug 26, 2020)

Sore throat and cough. On the way home from work and covid testing tomorrow. Bugger.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 26, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Everyone in my house is coughing and a bit I’llI’ve got a shit throat, start of a cough and bizarrely sore eye balls
> 
> hoping it’s just a cold but getting tested at a drive through today in an hour. System seems to be efficient I only went of the web page yesterday to book it.
> 
> Fingers crossed



well for a Serco run operation that was done efficiently and safely

all done in a car park. You drive in at allotted time and get told where to park. All communications by mobile phone.

not very busy, maybe 10-15 cars per hour
test explained then given to you through window.

park up do test throat and nose following instructionions. Bloke comes up and checks you’ve done it properly, drive to next station they scan your booking and you testkit and home you go

makes a change from someone in a nuclear, chemical, biological space suit drilling into your brain pan via your sinuses, feels less like a violation when you do it yourself 

anyways results to follow 24/48 hours

the creepy thing is you are now on the government radar, feels a bit like I’ve signed up for something


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2020)

you do know there's a chip on those swabs that lodges in your brain?


----------



## izz (Aug 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> you do know there's a chip on those swabs that lodges in your brain?


No silly, that's in the _injection _ ! 


Or are you telling me there are chips in the swabs as well


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2020)

that's why the tories have counted the number of tests double - they have to record each chip ID separately


----------



## izz (Aug 26, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> well for a Serco run operation that was done efficiently and safely
> 
> all done in a car park. You drive in at allotted time and get told where to park. All communications by mobile phone.
> 
> ...


Here's hoping the test is negative bellaozzydog  - but don't worry about being on the radar, our government can't find it's arse with a set of instructions.


----------



## izz (Aug 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> that's why the tories have counted the number of tests double - they have to record each chip ID separately


Oh I _seeee ! _


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 26, 2020)

A month or so back my 14 yr old nephew was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes.  
He had Covid (lightly) at the start of lockdown.  
The hospital said they had seen as cases of juvenile type one diabetes diagnoses in the previous month (15) as they normally would in a year.  It seems like the studies that suggest pancreas damage in children as a result of Covid should be a real concern.


----------



## elbows (Aug 26, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> A month or so back my 14 yr old nephew was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes.
> He had Covid (lightly) at the start of lockdown.
> The hospital said they had seen as cases of juvenile type one diabetes diagnoses in the previous month (15) as they normally would in a year.  It seems like the studies that suggest pancreas damage in children as a result of Covid should be a real concern.



Sorry to hear that. My brother developed the same condition at the same age, back at the end of the 1980s, and they always said that a viral infection was the possible trigger.

Here is a recent study:









						COVID-19 linked to increase in type 1 diabetes in children | Imperial News | Imperial College London
					

A new study suggests there could be a link between COVID-19 and the development of type 1 diabetes in children.




					www.imperial.ac.uk


----------



## Supine (Aug 26, 2020)

Covid testers don't seem to know what a bank holiday is


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2020)

I miss hugs


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 26, 2020)

Supine said:


> Covid testers don't seem to know what a bank holiday is
> View attachment 227936



Boringly, I supect that's just a general message that's been there for ages?

That doesn't excuse the _imprisonable offence_ of *date-unawareness* though   -- it should have been revised


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 26, 2020)

elbows said:


> Here is a recent study :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was depressing to read, but I did also wonder whether (and how?) that study might? in the longer term prove a _somewhat_ better thing for improving medical awareness of how Covid works?

I merely ask.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 26, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Boringly, I supect that's just a general message that's been there for ages?
> 
> That doesn't excuse the _imprisonable offence_ of *date-unawareness* though   -- it should have been revised



Yeah, but bank holidays have been on Mondays for ages too.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 26, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, but bank holidays have been on Mondays for ages too.



True -- very few exceptions. But the message left like that still looks embarassing ......


----------



## weepiper (Aug 26, 2020)

I miss being able to walk down the street without flinching when people get too close.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 27, 2020)

weepiper said:


> I miss being able to walk down the street without flinching when people get too close.


I was on enrolment duty Monday outside the hall and a parent had a query, and moved towards me...and kept coming. I backed up and he didn't twig until I was almost in the road. It's so easily done but a lot of people aren't thinking about what they're doing.

I realised yesterday that part of my general anxiety about COVID is that I've been subconsciously acting as though if I or anyone else is failing to do all the sensible stuff like wearing masks, sanitising hands, social distancing etc I _definitely will_ get COVID rather than it just increasing the chances from remote to unlikely or something.


----------



## izz (Aug 27, 2020)

People are just not getting it, went to Tesco today and although everyone was in masks there was no distancing, I stepped about 2 feet from my trolley at one point and some woman stood between me and it to get something from a shelf, I nearly bumped into her as I turned back. 

Her body's in the freezer cabinet.


----------



## izz (Aug 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I realised yesterday that part of my general anxiety about COVID is that I've been subconsciously acting as though if I or anyone else is failing to do all the sensible stuff like wearing masks, sanitising hands, social distancing etc I _definitely will_ get COVID rather than it just increasing the chances from remote to unlikely or something.


The anxiety isn't great but acting as though everyone's got it is no bad thing, and probably reduces your chance of getting it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 27, 2020)

izz said:


> The anxiety isn't great but acting as though everyone's got it is no bad thing, and probably reduces your chance of getting it.


Yes, I'm applying the same edicts I do for cycling: nobody can see me, and everyone else is an idiot.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 27, 2020)

Juts done a test at the county ground in Swindon. It took me a while to get my head around the instructions but seemed to be fine. Think I might have got a ticket for driving in a bus lane though! Fucking Swindon!!


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2020)

Supine said:


> Sore throat and cough. On the way home from work and covid testing tomorrow. Bugger.



Hows it going?


----------



## Supine (Aug 27, 2020)

elbows said:


> Hows it going?



Think I have a mild cold, cheers. Doing the test today was pretty horrible. It's in the post now so thats done and dusted.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 27, 2020)

5 months apart from my SO


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 27, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> 5 months apart from my SO


SO?


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2020)

Significant Other


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2020)

One of my best friends, who I've known forever, came to visit Leeds from London (her mother lives here so it's not like they were just visiting me) and brought her 5 year old daughter - they had to stay in a hotel very nearby as it turned out her sister was visiting with her own adult daughter - one from France, the other from New York, so my friend panicked and booked the hotel room as she was worried about her daughter and the fact that she starts school on Tuesday, so they asked if we could host them for tea yesterday and today, which of course we were delighted to do. It was a lovely weekend, especially cos of my friend's energetic and imaginative daughter, who cheered me and my dad up after months of no visits. This evening I walked them back to the hotel and the five year old gave me a hug cos she's 5 and just does what she feels, and then I hugged her mum cos it felt right. now i'm tormenting myself unnecessarily for doing something that is natural and understandable. what a fucking weird world we live in now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> SO?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 31, 2020)

My mate who went conspiraloon now believes that USA only has 9k CoVID deaths and not 183k. Some QAnon fools wilfully misinterpreted a CDC statement, Trump retweeted it and before Twitter blocked it, it spread like wildfire.

What hope is there ?


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

So, my son has just informed me that one of his friends he was at a party with a couple of nights ago has just tested positive for Covid.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 6, 2020)

Why was he at a party?


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Why was he at a party?



Because he’s young (17) and thinks he’s invincible, like all his other friends no doubt.

They hire top end apartments in Newcastle (AirBnB?) and throw parties.  Don’t know how they are getting away with this but I know they have to pay a massive deposit in case of damages.

I only get to know he’s at one via text when he’s out - this recent one he came home at 5 in the morning.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Because he’s young (17) and thinks he’s invincible, like all his other friends no doubt.
> 
> They hire top end apartments in Newcastle (AirBnB?) and throw parties.  Don’t know how they are getting away with this but I know they have to pay a massive deposit in case of damages.
> 
> I only get to know he’s at one via text when he’s out - this recent one he came home at 5 in the morning.



Well you need to kick the twat out, before he infects the rest of the household, that'll teach him for being such a selfish cunt.


----------



## thismoment (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> So, my son has just informed me that one of his friends he was at a party with a couple of nights ago has just tested positive for Covid.



is your son ok? Has he got symptoms?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 6, 2020)

14 days for him and all your family then Marty1


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well you need to kick the twat out, before he inflects the rest of the household, that'll teach him for being such a selfish cunt.



We’re trying to organise somewhere for us all to get tested at tomorrow.

Im not condoning his behaviour but I wouldn’t be surprised if these sort of private parties have been going on throughout the lockdown up and down the country with kids having nothing to do or go with colleges closed etc.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

thismoment said:


> is your son ok? Has he got symptoms?



No symptoms, he seems fine and was only informed earlier this afternoon.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> We’re trying to organise somewhere for us all to get tested at tomorrow.
> 
> Im not condoning his behaviour but I wouldn’t be surprised if these sort of private parties have been going on throughout the lockdown up and down the country with kids having nothing to do or go with colleges closed etc.


It's a pretty inevitable thing with kids/young people, who won't generally have fully developed their "um, but what happens if...?" capabilities yet. This pandemic thing is a massive test of that kind of mindset, and not always in a good way.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 6, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I was on enrolment duty Monday outside the hall and a parent had a query, and moved towards me...and kept coming. I backed up and he didn't twig until I was almost in the road. It's so easily done but a lot of people aren't thinking about what they're doing.


v late response, but kid1's college have a system where anyone who has vulnerable family members gets a lanyard to wear (that i imagine won't, even if it should, say *BACK THE FUCK UP*) - is there the option for a similar visual signifier? (even if it might take time for everyone to twig/respond)

(eta: oooo auto formatting )


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> We’re trying to organise somewhere for us all to get tested at tomorrow.
> 
> Im not condoning his behaviour but I wouldn’t be surprised if these sort of private parties have been going on throughout the lockdown up and down the country with kids having nothing to do or go with colleges closed etc.


People of all ages have been having parties all the way through, plus if the behaviour of the teenagers near me is anything to go by, there's an attitude around that not wearing masks, distancing etc is edgy and rebellious. I've seen many who are clearly showing off in front of their mates, going into shops after the park not wearing masks even when they have them.

I mean we've all been young but I'd rather they just took drugs and had fights like we used to back in the day


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 6, 2020)

In terms of personal pandemic psychological consequences which are potentially embarrassing but I have no shame about: last weekend I decided I was going to go out a bit after months of not doing so, and get the tube into London, take some protest photos like I do.

This was admittedly on top of some long-running stuff to do with repairs on my flat but I fucking wrecked myself with it. I went out on Friday but there wasn't a lot going on and I just had a nice walk around St James' Park in the sun and watched the pelicans. On Saturday I went to the mask loon demo and had one of those massive panic attacks which you only realise afterwards happened - for instance, coming back I started sweating so badly that people on the tube hassled me about it (and I was a bit of an arsehole about it tbh). I was supposed to go to lunch with my family on the Sunday but I called it off because I was just too fucked up. If I'm honest, I'm still fucked up from it, I can't imagine going anywhere now.

Sometimes when you dive into the deep end you just drown.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> v late response, but kid1's college have a system where anyone who has vulnerable family members gets a lanyard to wear (that i imagine won't, even if it should, say *BACK THE FUCK UP*) - is there the option for a similar visual signifier? (even if it might take time for everyone to twig/respond)
> 
> (eta: oooo auto formatting )


get a t-shirt printed that says TWO METRES DICKHEAD


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 6, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well you need to kick the twat out, before he infects the rest of the household, that'll teach him for being such a selfish cunt.


I don't kicking out a 17 year old for going to a party  will  help tbh. I mean yes he's been an idiot but hopefully he can learn his lesson.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 6, 2020)

Doing something stupid (usually lots of somethings)  is pretty much the textbook definition of being a teenager


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> No symptoms, he seems fine and was only informed earlier this afternoon.



well make sure you travel around the area snotting on parcels and infecting your customer base

one thing I fucking hate about parents is when they give it the “well nowt I can do about it, they are strong minded” shite about their teenage kids

what it actually signals is you are a weak as fuck douche bag and Can’t apply basic values to your kids

Come at me parents of “strong willed children”  

fuck you Marty


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> well make sure you travel around the area snotting on parcels and infecting your customer base
> 
> one thing I fucking hate about parents is when they give it the “well nowt I can do about it, they are strong minded” shite about their teenage kids
> 
> ...



Father of the year ^

I take it you are a father?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> well make sure you travel around the area snotting on parcels and infecting your customer base
> 
> one thing I fucking hate about parents is when they give it the “well nowt I can do about it, they are strong minded” shite about their teenage kids
> 
> ...


I remember being 17 and at that age, you can't be 'controlled'.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> well make sure you travel around the area snotting on parcels and infecting your customer base
> 
> one thing I fucking hate about parents is when they give it the “well nowt I can do about it, they are strong minded” shite about their teenage kids
> 
> ...



Don't be daft.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

New article just published by the BBC:









						Coronavirus: Further 2,988 cases confirmed in UK
					

The largest daily number of positive tests since 22 May is "concerning", the health secretary says.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> A further 2,988 cases of coronavirus have been reported in the UK in the past 24 hours, government data showed.





> Health Secretary Matt Hancock said he was "concerned" about a rise in cases "predominantly among young people".



Fucking douche bag parents fault etc


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> New article just published by the BBC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quite


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I remember being 17 and at that age, you can't be 'controlled'.



Controlled no. Instilled with some sense of basic decency, ideally before the age of 17, maybe.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I remember being 17 and at that age, you can't be 'controlled'.



how has that worked out


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I remember being 17 and at that age, you can't be 'controlled'.


I have a 17 year old, and somehow have so far managed to prevent them from renting out AirBnBs to hold parties during a global pandemic. Guess I'm just one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Controlled no. Instilled with some sense of basic decency, ideally before the age of 17, maybe.



And you are also a father?

Or a holier than tho preacher like father bellaozzydog?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> And you are also a father?
> 
> Or a holier than tho preacher like father bellaozzydog?



any arsehole can be a father


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> any arsehole can be a father



Opinions are like arseholes - everyone’s got one.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Opinions are like arseholes - everyone’s got one.



your signal gets weaker with every post


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm not sure these lines of argument are particularly useful tbh


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> your signal gets weaker with every post



Ok boomer.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 6, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I have a 17 year old, and somehow have so far managed to prevent them from renting out AirBnBs to hold parties during a global pandemic. Guess I'm just one of the lucky ones.



Honestly, to some extent you probably are. As a teacher I've seen some fucking terrible behaviour from kids with lovely parents and met some remarkably responsible kids from chaotic, abusive homes. Your parenting does have an effect but they're human beings, not programmable robots.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 6, 2020)

izz said:


> People are just not getting it, went to Tesco today and although everyone was in masks there was no distancing, I stepped about 2 feet from my trolley at one point and some woman stood between me and it to get something from a shelf, I nearly bumped into her as I turned back.
> 
> Her body's in the freezer cabinet.


Mrs Q and I went to Meadowhall this morning, In the shopping centre streets(enclosed)  as opposed to the shops, almost all people were wearing masks but I counted 8 (2 men, 6 women which suprised me I would have expected men to be worse) that were not including three together. Quite a few people (maybe 5% I would have guessed)  weren't wearing them properly though with the nose and often even the mouth not covered.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 6, 2020)

I’ve just gone through a U.K. airport (sat on plane now) and only robust  airport management with considerable man power has marshalled the punters in any sort of semblance of corona aware order

the 2 meter rule appears utterly incomprehensible to the vast majority of flyers

it seems no one really gives a fuck


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2020)

When you’re a teenager you’re right about everything and no one can persuade you otherwise. I remember being like this and I didn’t have the internet to back me up on whatever crazy idea I had or received from my peers - back then it was just the hidden meaning of cigarette packets and back masking on records, but also having to lie to go to a rave. Nothing would have stopped me and my parents were decent and had installed good values in me.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Another douchbag parent!









						Diane Abbott's son 'had meth delivered to her £1.2million home'
					

James Abbott-Thompson   is said to have chased his mother around her £1.2million home with scissors, claiming he had a gun in his pocket, after having crystal meth delivered to her home.




					www.google.com


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> I’ve just gone through a U.K. airport (sat on plane now) and only robust  airport management with considerable man power has marshalled the punters in any sort of semblance of corona aware order
> 
> the 2 meter rule appears utterly incomprehensible to the vast majority of flyers
> 
> it seems no one really gives a *flying *fuck




FTFY


----------



## Celyn (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Because he’s young (17) and thinks he’s invincible, like all his other friends no doubt.
> 
> They hire top end apartments in Newcastle (AirBnB?) and throw parties.  Don’t know how they are getting away with this but I know they have to pay a massive deposit in case of damages.
> 
> I only get to know he’s at one via text when he’s out - this recent one he came home at 5 in the morning.


What a very lucky 17 year old lad to be able to hire top end apartments for parties. He must have a very good job.


----------



## circleline (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Another douchbag parent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And he went to private school...


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Celyn said:


> What a very lucky 17 year old lad to be able to hire top end apartments for parties. He must have a very good job.



Apparently they pool their money together for the cost of the apartment and one of his mates who plays semi-pro football and earns quite a bit pays the £800 deposit (refundable providing there are no damages).

Kids these days.

Anyway, they’re all learning a valuable lesson now.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Apparently they pool their money together for the cost of the apartment and one of his mates who plays semi-pro football and earns quite a bit pays the £800 deposit (refundable providing there are no damages).
> 
> Kids these days.
> 
> Anyway, they’re all learning a valuable lesson now.



Spidey-senses twitching here.....


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Spidey-senses twitching here.....



Go on then, spit it out.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Go on then, spit it out.


If my kids (when they are older) tell me that detail I'd probably maintain a healthy suspicion . Wasnt having a pop. I'd want to double check that their air b and b story was true and that the money was coming from where they said.

In  normal circumstances I'd be worried in case they were at illegal raves, but outdoor events might be safer than a busy flat now!


----------



## existentialist (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Go on then, spit it out.


TBF, that's more your line.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> any arsehole can be a father


Well, you might have to revise human biology lessons, because I'm not sure that is exactly how it works.


----------



## ash (Sep 6, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> If my kids (when they are older) tell me that detail I'd probably maintain a healthy suspicion . Wasnt having a pop. I'd want to double check that their air b and b story was true and that the money was coming from where they said.
> 
> In  normal circumstances I'd be worried in case they were at illegal raves, but outdoor events might be safer than a busy flat now!


Totally agree - my 16  year old has been going to ‘moti’s’ at various commons in London. I’d rather she didn’t but there’s ‘F all’ for teenagers to do at the moment, the risk in London is very low and at least it’s outdoors.,


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 6, 2020)

ash said:


> Totally agree - my 16  year old has been going to ‘moti’s’ at various commons in London. I’d rather she didn’t but there’s ‘F all’ for teenagers to do at the moment, the risk in London is very low and at least it’s outdoors.,


Moti? Excuse my ignorance


----------



## Celyn (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Apparently they pool their money together for the cost of the apartment and one of his mates who plays semi-pro football and earns quite a bit pays the £800 deposit (refundable providing there are no damages).
> 
> Kids these days.
> 
> Anyway, they’re all learning a valuable lesson now.


I hope your son doesn't become infected, and that no more of his friends do. Genuinely.

However, "they pool their money together for the cost of the apartment" still suggests quite a bit of money. 

At 17, you're likely to be still at school, perhaps with a Saturday or evening job, or possibly at university, or lucky enough to find a job. Leaving aside the fact that he seems still to live in the family home, therefore quite oblivious to the actual costs of living, it still seems a very unusual way for the average teenager to have parties. Jobs that you can get when you are 17 tend not to pay very well.

Is he secretly an arms dealer? Or was he a ten year old stock market whizz kid like Jacob Rees-Mogg?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 7, 2020)

My daughter's 17. She got a bus into town and sat in the park with her mates today, which is probably more the social experience of most 17 year olds than hiring luxury air BnBs for parties tbh. However there's definitely been a bit of that going on








						Coronavirus: 300 people attend house party in Midlothian
					

The organisers are accused of showing "blatant disregard" for rules to limit the spread of coronavirus.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ash (Sep 7, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Moti? Excuse my ignorance


I don’t understand it - she has tried to explain.. apparently it is called a moti and named so as it is about the motivation to attend this event which is a
large group of teenagers meeting up on the common🤷‍♀️


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2020)

ash said:


> Totally agree - my 16  year old has been going to ‘moti’s’ at various commons in London. I’d rather she didn’t but there’s ‘F all’ for teenagers to do at the moment, the risk in London is very low and at least it’s outdoors.,


Would it be impossible for her to stay indoors and read books? Or listen to music and simply talk to her friends by all the various methods available now? Or play fiendishly clever computer games? Or play chess. or I-don't-know-what-anything? Her own health is not the only thing at risk here.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Moti? Excuse my ignorance


Mine too.


----------



## ash (Sep 7, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Would it be impossible for her to stay indoors and read books? Or listen to music and simply talk to her friends by all the various methods available now? Or play fiendishly clever computer games? Or play chess. or I-don't-know-what-anything? Her own health is not the only thing at risk here.


How many teenagers do you know 😂😂🙄
I can’t believe that I didn’t think to lock her in and let her play chess for 6 months 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 7, 2020)

ash said:


> I don’t understand it - she has tried to explain.. apparently it is called a moti and named so as it is about the motivation to attend this event which is a
> large group of teenagers meeting up on the common🤷‍♀️


Cheers. Feel similar to when I used the phrase 'in old money' to my younger footy teammates


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2020)

ash said:


> How many teenagers do you know 😂😂🙄


Oh, none at all, but I used to be one.

And whatever a "moti" is, "_going to ‘moti’s’ at various commons in London"_ doesn't seem to be the wisest thing to do, whether for her own health or that of others.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2020)

ash said:


> How many teenagers do you know 😂😂🙄
> I can’t believe that I didn’t think to lock her in and let her play chess for 6 months 🤷‍♀️


I don't think I suggested that at all. Please don't misrepresent others' comments.


----------



## ash (Sep 7, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Oh, none at all, but I used to be one.
> 
> And whatever a "moti" is, "_going to ‘moti’s’ at various commons in London"_ doesn't seem to be the wisest thing to do, whether for her own health or that of others.


You may not know any teenagers but I am now beginning to wonder if you ever actually have been one yourself 🧐😂🤔


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2020)

ash said:


> I don’t understand it - she has tried to explain.. apparently it is called a moti and named so as it is about the motivation to attend this event which is a
> large group of teenagers meeting up on the common🤷‍♀️


So it is a new word for stuff like "meeting in the common or the park with my friends"?

To be fair, it is much simpler to have a new and useful short word for it.    Impressed.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> If my kids (when they are older) tell me that detail I'd probably maintain a healthy suspicion . Wasnt having a pop. I'd want to double check that their air b and b story was true and that the money was coming from where they said.
> 
> In  normal circumstances I'd be worried in case they were at illegal raves, but outdoor events might be safer than a busy flat now!



First I knew about these Airbnb parties was way before Covid - he called me to ask me to pick him up from central Newcastle in the early hours of a Sunday morning.  He said he would have stayed till the late morning but he couldn’t get comfortable sleeping on the sofa and someone was snoring loudly.  He pays £25 into the pool money.  Biggest party he went to was two adjoining apartments both opened up for one big party.




Celyn said:


> I hope your son doesn't become infected, and that no more of his friends do. Genuinely.
> 
> However, "they pool their money together for the cost of the apartment" still suggests quite a bit of money.
> 
> ...



Pre Covid he had a part time job between college.  He was originally in sixth form but it was at his strict Catholic school who didn’t let them out after studies (like a normal school day) so he left for college.

I think every generation seems to up the ante tbh and this Airbnb thing seems to be part of that.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2020)

ash said:


> You may not know any teenagers but I am now beginning to wonder if you ever actually have been one yourself 🧐😂🤔


I think I was, you know.  Of course, no-one had invented "moti"s back in the last century, so it was all very different. 

I will really NOT be able to get out of my head the idea that a "moti" is some kind of Indian food item.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Would it be impossible for her to stay indoors and read books? Or listen to music and simply talk to her friends by all the various methods available now? Or play fiendishly clever computer games? Or play chess. or I-don't-know-what-anything? Her own health is not the only thing at risk here.


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> First I knew about these Airbnb parties was way before Covid - he called me to ask me to pick him up from central Newcastle in the early hours of a Sunday morning.  He said he would have stayed till the late morning but he couldn’t get comfortable sleeping on the sofa and someone was snoring loudly.  He pays £25 into the pool money.  Biggest party he went to was two adjoining apartments both opened up for one big party.
> ...
> 
> Pre Covid he had a part time job between college.  He was originally in sixth form but it was at his strict Catholic school who didn’t let them out after studies (like a normal school day) so he left for college.
> ...


Oh, somebody is having a laugh here, and it might even be your son.   🤣 Goes out to a party then expects his Daddy to rescue him because he can't get comfortable sleeping on a sofa?    Good of you to rescue him from that hell.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


How should people be behaving now, do you think? 

Do you, for instance, go out to parties or meet a lot of friends on the common? Or are you careful not to risk any infection that you might later pass to an old or vulnerable person? Admittedly, the "meet friends outdoors" thing does sound slightly better, but I vaguely think that they might not always bother to do that social distancing thing. Of course, I might be wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2020)

Celyn said:


> How should people be behaving now, do you think?
> 
> Do you, for instance, go out to parties or meet a lot of friends on the common? Or are you careful not to risk any infection that you might later pass to an old or vulnerable person? Admittedly, the "meet friends outdoors" thing does sound slightly better, but I vaguely think that they might not always bother to do that social distancing thing. Of course, I might be wrong.


I was just laughing at the idea of your suggestions


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2020)

Celyn said:


> I hope your son doesn't become infected, and that no more of his friends do. Genuinely.
> 
> However, "they pool their money together for the cost of the apartment" still suggests quite a bit of money.
> 
> ...



Rent a two bedroom Air BnB apartment for one night, probably about £100. Split the cost between ten kids. A tenner for the apartment, about the same as entry to a club but with cheap supermarket booze. 

My daughter's friends rented air b'n'bs and hotel rooms when they went to comicons. I think it was pretty tame, TBH - my daughter is extremely straight-edge - but it was still the same set-up in a way - loads of kids chipping in to the point where it was pocket money costs.

And Celyn, no it wouldn't be impossible for a teenager to stay indoors rather than meet friends on the common, but it would be completely unrealistic.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2020)

Celyn said:


> How should people be behaving now, do you think?
> 
> Do you, for instance, go out to parties or meet a lot of friends on the common? Or are you careful not to risk any infection that you might later pass to an old or vulnerable person? Admittedly, the "meet friends outdoors" thing does sound slightly better, but I vaguely think that they might not always bother to do that social distancing thing. Of course, I might be wrong.



We're not teenagers.


----------



## ash (Sep 7, 2020)

Celyn said:


> How should people be behaving now, do you think?
> 
> Do you, for instance, go out to parties or meet a lot of friends on the common? Or are you careful not to risk any infection that you might later pass to an old or vulnerable person? Admittedly, the "meet friends outdoors" thing does sound slightly better, but I vaguely think that they might not always bother to do that social distancing thing. Of course, I might be wrong.



tbh I am quite risk adverse and if I lived on my own would probably squirrel myself away and avoid contact with anyone. However people’s mental health should not be ignored in this pandemic especially teenagers so compromises have to be reached


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 7, 2020)

Kick a 17 year old out? You do know LAs are likely to put them up in a B&B if you do that? Sort of defeats the point if the aim is to stop them renting out holiday pads for alternative uses


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 7, 2020)

Celyn said:


> I will really NOT be able to get out of my head the idea that a "moti" is some kind of Indian food item.



That has near as got on Google. I'd imagined Ash's kid was meeting mates in a park, for Indian food. Sounds good to me!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2020)

The teenagers (and adults!) using AirBnB for a party is definitely a thing and has been for years now. A group of 15-20 kids all chucking in £20 and job done. Don’t see why people are surprised by this...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> When you’re a teenager you’re right about everything and no one can persuade you otherwise.



Bollocks. Most teenagers are absolutely saturated in self-doubt.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The teenagers (and adults!) using AirBnB for a party is definitely a thing and has been for years now. A group of 15-20 kids all chucking in £20 and job done. Don’t see why people are surprised by this...



What happened to just drinking cider in the park? At least you can social distance, and you're not pissing off the neighbours. I suppose the wifi isn't good enough for these youths


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 7, 2020)

ash said:


> I don’t understand it - she has tried to explain.. apparently it is called a moti and named so as it is about the motivation to attend this event which is a
> large group of teenagers meeting up on the common🤷‍♀️


If it's outside then there's a low risk surely?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 7, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Kick a 17 year old out? You do know LAs are likely to put them up in a B&B if you do that? Sort of defeats the point if the aim is to stop them renting out holiday pads for alternative uses



The aim would be to stop the selfish twat from infecting other members of the household, and putting their lives at risk.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> What happened to just drinking cider in the park? At least you can social distance, and you're not pissing off the neighbours. I suppose the wifi isn't good enough for these youths


The world happened. If the prospect of cheaply hiring a party venue that wouldn’t risk your parents house being trashed had been an option in my youth I’d have jumped at it, and so would you.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm not the least bit surprised this is happening tbh.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The world happened. If the prospect of cheaply hiring a party venue that wouldn’t risk your parents house being trashed had been an option in my youth I’d have jumped at it, and so would you.



In my youth we had the good sense to notice that the park was free. And when at a house party, we didn't just destroy everything because weren't a bunch of chimpanzees.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> In my youth we had the good sense to notice that the park was free. And when at a house party, we didn't just destroy everything because weren't a bunch of chimpanzees.


Sounds like your youth was quite dull


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 7, 2020)

The gf has booked an appointment for us all the get tested this afternoon at a drive in mobile Covid test place.  It’s in the car park of a local shopping centre park.

Think you get the results the following day, so - fingers crossed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Bollocks. Most teenagers are absolutely saturated in self-doubt.


Of course they are but that doesn’t make what I said bollocks.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> The gf has booked an appointment for us all the get tested this afternoon at a drive in mobile Covid test place.  It’s in the car park of a local shopping centre park.
> 
> Think you get the results the following day, so - fingers crossed.


Good luck. Hope it's negative


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Bollocks. Most teenagers are absolutely saturated in self-doubt.



Well I certainly was at that age but that’s because I had anxiety issues especially in group or crowded settings.  I didn’t know what it was so just tried to put a mask on it, which was exhausting.  It’s still with me now but I’ve learned how to manage and minimise it to a certain extent but it can flare up in certain settings and feels like the walls are closing in.

But, my son (and daughter) are very confident young people and a stark contrast to me at their respective ages.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 7, 2020)

My sons former school and where he was briefly at sixth form before going to college (and my daughters current school) has just been shut down after 3 sixth formers have tested positive for Covid.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 7, 2020)

Daughter's just had a call that they'll be making redundancies where she works due to the Coronavirus downturn. Her length of service and age mean that if she's affected, she'll be entitled to an enormous redundancy payout of 1 week's wages.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The aim would be to stop the selfish twat from infecting other members of the household, and putting their lives at risk.



Because of course kicking them out means they won't be near any other households at all, they'll just evaporate into thin air.

He wouldn't get a b and b from the council though - being 17 doesn't make you high priority.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2020)

One of the most difficult things about teenagers is that both crippling self-doubt AND an absolute inability to believe that anyone (like a parent or teacher) might be right in their advice, essentially go hand in hand.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 8, 2020)

My son has thankfully tested negative - just had email from NHS.

Just waiting for me and the gf results now.

Very impressed with how quickly we were able to get tested and my sons result was done in under 24hrs


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 8, 2020)

Redundancy conversations starting at work this week. Fingers crossed - I don't _think_ I'm in the firing line, but our setup is a bit weird so there is an outside chance.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 8, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> My son has thankfully tested negative - just had email from NHS.


I hope it's been a major wake-up cal for the selfish twat, and he'll amend his ways.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I hope it's been a major wake-up cal for the selfish twat, and he'll amend his ways.



I hope so but it often feels like banging your head against a brick wall at times.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Me and the gf now have the all clear.

Noticed on other threads posts of people having to travel hours to get tests - that shouldn’t be the case.  What happens when you first apply online is that you will initially get offered places miles away (our first option was to travel over 2hrs away to Scotland) - but you just keep re-applying and after the 2 or 3 attempts you start getting local options - we eventually got offered two places both under 20mins travel away.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 9, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Redundancy conversations starting at work this week. Fingers crossed - I don't _think_ I'm in the firing line, but our setup is a bit weird so there is an outside chance.


Uh-oh, video meeting request from a director, that can't be a good sign. Is it too late to join a union in the next 10 minutes, do you think?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Me and the gf now have the all clear.
> 
> Noticed on other threads posts of people having to travel hours to get tests - that shouldn’t be the case.  What happens when you first apply online is that you will initially get offered places miles away (our first option was to travel over 2hrs away to Scotland) - but you just keep re-applying and after the 2 or 3 attempts you start getting local options - we eventually got offered two places both under 20mins travel away.


It's not really an acceptable way to operate, though, is it?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 9, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Uh-oh, video meeting request from a director, that can't be a good sign. Is it too late to join a union in the next 10 minutes, do you think?


Son of a bitch just wanted to tell me my job was safe. Motherfucker needs to learn to send less ambiguous emails during a massive round of layoffs.  

(Phew.)


----------



## existentialist (Sep 9, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Son of a bitch just wanted to tell me my job was safe. Motherfucker needs to learn to send less ambiguous emails during a massive round of layoffs.
> 
> (Phew.)


I trust you made that point to him? In exactly those terms?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 9, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I trust you made that point to him? In exactly those terms?


No, because he's juggling multiple different incredibly difficult conversations that he needs to have with people whose jobs are on the line right now. I will mention it to him next time I see him in person, though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Son of a bitch just wanted to tell me my job was safe.







Buddy Bradley said:


> Motherfucker needs to learn to send less ambiguous emails during a massive round of layoffs.



difficult - don't think they should be making people redundant by e-mail, so if you either get an e-mail saying "you're not redundant" or "we need to talk" then the latter means "you're redundant"

in the same way some doctors' surgeries used to give blood results over the phone if it was an all clear and say "i can't give you the result over the phone" if it wasn't because they didn't want to give bad news over the phone...


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 9, 2020)

My daughter has been for a test today.  Someone at her rugby practice got Covid so everyone was informed.  She will no doubt get results tomorrow so fingers crossed.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> My daughter has been for a test today.  Someone at her rugby practice got Covid so everyone was informed.  She will no doubt get results tomorrow so fingers crossed.


I thought you were only supposed to get a test if you have symptoms? I'm not sure the test picks up the virus from the first day of infection. A lot of people are using the tests in the way you've described, to avoid isolating but I'm not sure it works that way.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 9, 2020)

8115 said:


> I thought you were only supposed to get a test if you have symptoms? I'm not sure the test picks up the virus from the first day of infection. A lot of people are using the tests in the way you've described, to avoid isolating but I'm not sure it works that way.



By the time the person with Covid gets diagnosed then informs others they’ve been in contact with usually days have passed.

Once people are informed they can think a few coughs etc are symptoms - or just fib on the online application.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 12, 2020)

I went for dinner with an old colleague and friend and his wife last night.  I was their first dinner guest for six months, since he's in his 80s and has chest trouble and they're therefore being extremely cautious about Covid.  It was an absolutely lovely evening.  But it'll be the last time for a while, because I'll be back on a busy university campus next week, and then I'll be too much of a risk to them.  So we'll be back to having drinks on Zoom and talking from opposite ends of the garden path when I take bits of shopping round to them.  That feels very sad right now.


----------



## Thora (Sep 12, 2020)

My toddler has woken up with a barky cough today so trying to get a test - none available anywhere!


----------



## thismoment (Sep 12, 2020)

Thora said:


> My toddler has woken up with a barky cough today so trying to get a test - none available anywhere!


oh I’m sorry. I hope the cough isn’t upsetting your toddler too much. It’s mad, how do you test and trace if you have difficulty getting the test in the first place. I read on a different thread that some people where just turning up at the local test centre and could be seen. But then I imagine that really not ideal with a toddler, making a journey in the hope opposed to an appointment. Hope you’re able to find an appointment soon.


----------



## Thora (Sep 12, 2020)

Spent the morning refreshing the page and it gradually went from no tests to Birmingham and Wales (we live in Wiltshire) to Bristol and Gloucester and eventually to Swindon and Salisbury. I guess persistence is the key! Have a test booked 15 miles away for late afternoon now.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 12, 2020)

Bugger. On my way to football today I popped into a pub and discovered that this fella had died. Was never a “mate” just one of the people in the pub. Had to google why he got a cathedral funeral   Hoe is fella is ok.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 13, 2020)

So, Friday night I went out to the pub (nice and socially distanced). I didn't have THAT much to drink, but on Saturday I was feeling rough, which I put down to a hangover, drank plenty of water, napped, and took it easy. Today I'm feeling less rough, but not right, and - given how much I drank - I wouldn't have expected a 2-day hangover!

I've also got quite upset guts (had those for about a week), and a dry cough - but then I've started smoking again, so I'd been assuming it was that. And, yesterday, my face started coming up in a bit of a rash, which - again - is an ongoing symptom I have, and for which I use an anti-inflammatory cream...but it is itchier than usual, seems to be affecting my whole face and scalp, and isn't responding to the cream. And my temperature's 0.5C higher than usual, at 36.9C.

So it occurs to me that - somehow - I may have become infected.

Needless to say, the clunky government app doesn't have any tests available, not even in Inverness.

So I guess I'm going to be self-isolating for the duration . So far as I know, I don't think that the fact that I'm also Type 2 diabetic makes any difference as to what I should do.

If symptoms take 3-5 days to develop, that suggests I must have been infected some time early-mid last week. _retraces steps_

ETA: just to be clear, I think it's very unlikely I have Covid-19 - the only places I could have caught it are places where a few locals were also there, and if someone had been symptomatic, you can count on it that the Laugharne grapevine would be doing its own sterling test-and-trace job and I'd have heard about it by now.

And, FTR, if I do end up catching the bloody thing, I'm usually pretty good at fighting these things off: I'm the one who thinks he's got a cold when everyone's going down with 'flu. I know the two aren't directly comparable, but I have reasonable faith in my immune system, on past experience. So I'm not going anywhere yet.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 13, 2020)

existentialist said:


> So, Friday night I went out to the pub (nice and socially distanced). I didn't have THAT much to drink, but on Saturday I was feeling rough, which I put down to a hangover, drank plenty of water, napped, and took it easy. Today I'm feeling less rough, but not right, and - given how much I drank - I wouldn't have expected a 2-day hangover!
> 
> I've also got quite upset guts (had those for about a week), and a dry cough - but then I've started smoking again, so I'd been assuming it was that. And, yesterday, my face started coming up in a bit of a rash, which - again - is an ongoing symptom I have, and for which I use an anti-inflammatory cream...but it is itchier than usual, seems to be affecting my whole face and scalp, and isn't responding to the cream. And my temperature's 0.5C higher than usual, at 36.9C.
> 
> ...


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you don't have Covid.


----------



## Thora (Sep 13, 2020)

Keep refreshing the test page and you might find something comes up, we had similar issues at first with nothing available.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 13, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you don't have Covid.


I'm hoping that's the case, and I think you're right: it's all a bit circumstantial. But I think I may avoid other people for a few days, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 13, 2020)

Thora said:


> Keep refreshing the test page and you might find something comes up, we had similar issues at first with nothing available.


I may do that when I remember .

Annoyingly, it doesn't say "We fucked up, and we haven't got anywhere to send you". It puts up this message:

Which is the same message it uses if you don't enter data correctly elsewhere.

Typical of this government - make their failure look like yours.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 13, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I'm hoping that's the case, and I think you're right: it's all a bit circumstantial. But I think I may avoid other people for a few days, just to be on the safe side.


I mean feel free to do that, not going to hurt is it. But you're saying (a) you're worried about having covid and (b) you're feeling an increase in a set of pre-existing symptoms, none of which are known signs but all of which can be worsened by anxiety. (You can _definitely_ raise your temperature that way - I've done it.)


----------



## existentialist (Sep 13, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean feel free to do that, not going to hurt is it. But you're saying (a) you're worried about having covid and (b) you're feeling an increase in a set of pre-existing symptoms, none of which are known signs but all of which can be worsened by anxiety. (You can _definitely_ raise your temperature that way - I've done it.)


Ah, I'm not particularly anxious about it - I don't think I said I was worried. The symptom I regard as the biggest red flag is the temperature, but toothache probably achieves that just as well.

If there's a concern from my POV, it's about my risk to other people. I'm quite happy to fester away in my isolated little flat, whichever way it goes.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 13, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I'm hoping that's the case, and I think you're right: it's all a bit circumstantial. But I think I may avoid other people for a few days, just to be on the safe side.


Always a good plan, to be honest.


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean feel free to do that, not going to hurt is it. But you're saying (a) you're worried about having covid and (b) you're feeling an increase in a set of pre-existing symptoms, none of which are known signs but all of which can be worsened by anxiety. (You can _definitely_ raise your temperature that way - I've done it.)



I would agree that as described it’s unlikely that you have contracted COVID-19, however it’s worth saying that all of the symptoms described - feeling rough, cough, gastric upset, rash - are in fact known signs - the cough alone (assuming it means the amorphous definition of ‘continuous’) is enough sufficiently to raise the probability that you have as to make it worth testing you.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 14, 2020)

prunus said:


> I would agree that as described it’s unlikely that you have contracted COVID-19, however it’s worth saying that all of the symptoms described - feeling rough, cough, gastric upset, rash - are in fact known signs - the cough alone (assuming it means the amorphous definition of ‘continuous’) is enough sufficiently to raise the probability that you have as to make it worth testing you.


Well, it's pretty much a moot point anyway - I have desultorily refreshed the test thing about 10 times between yesterday evening and now, and chucked a variety of postcodes in, from Cardiff to Fishguard, and the bottom line seems to be - "no tests in South Wales, ANYWHERE".

So that's been educational, at least.

ETA: oh! And now it's popped up with a gazillion appointments at 2 centres. All very weird. Unfortunately, I'm teaching all day today, so it's moot, if it wasn't already moot because it's almost certainly not Covid


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Well, it's pretty much a moot point anyway - I have desultorily refreshed the test thing about 10 times between yesterday evening and now, and chucked a variety of postcodes in, from Cardiff to Fishguard, and the bottom line seems to be - "no tests in South Wales, ANYWHERE".
> 
> So that's been educational, at least.



I wonder if the world is tired of being beaten yet?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 14, 2020)

prunus said:


> I wonder if the world is tired of being beaten yet?


It must be very exhausting.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 14, 2020)

prunus said:


> I would agree that as described it’s unlikely that you have contracted COVID-19, however it’s worth saying that all of the symptoms described - feeling rough, cough, gastric upset, rash - are in fact known signs - the cough alone (assuming it means the amorphous definition of ‘continuous’) is enough sufficiently to raise the probability that you have as to make it worth testing you.


no, you're quite right, I should have said something like "reportable" or "main", and the cough is potentially one of those though I suspect it will be the fags. Doesn't help that there are reports of an awful lot of different symptoms of course.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2020)

There is likely to be a boatload of avoidable infection due to the usual human confusion about how to judge symptoms and what illnesses we might actually have. After all this is a feature in normal times too, where for example milder flu cases are misjudged as something else and people carry on with their lives.

Authorities know this is a big issue and its one of the reasons we would ideally have immense, regular testing that was also able to test for other common winter illnesses at the same time. Given we are unlikely to have such a system, I wonder what awful compromises in terms of 'official symptoms' and test eligibility we face.

Greater recognition of gastro symptoms is high on my list of things I would have made part of the public health messages etc if I were calling the shots in this pandemic.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> no, you're quite right, I should have said something like "reportable" or "main", and the cough is potentially one of those though I suspect it will be the fags. Doesn't help that there are reports of an awful lot of different symptoms of course.



why have you started again? I quit 40 or so years ago - lasted 2 weeks and spliff got me back into it. One of the few things I've done that I actually regret - took me another 30 years to finally stop (my own patented method ).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> why have you started again? I quit 40 or so years ago - lasted 2 weeks and spliff got me back into it. One of the few things I've done that I actually regret - took me another 30 years to finally stop (my own patented method ).


Bearing in mind that I'm not existentialist here, but yeah I did start smoking again. Oddly enough I'd managed to go on the Juul quite regularly just before the start of lockdown (probably posted about it here) as I had a nasty lingering cold and was just sick of it. I kept it going for a while but what with the general boredom and stress of lockdown plus not starting a job I was going to start and having to go on the dole with no apparent hope of getting a job... the vape wasn't cutting it, I lit up a few times and was back on them solidly. I do have some quite self destructive tendencies when under stress tbh.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2020)

to an extent self destructive, but they've also designed them to be as addictive as heroin. And yes stress sends us looking for stuff, and it only needs one and you're back on them again. 

I'm pretty sure I won't succumb because I just never think of them any more, if i did try one I know I'd dissolve in a coughing fit.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2020)

Kid in the upstairs flat is coughing like a frog for the last hour or two. Keeping well upwind.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> to an extent self destructive, but they've also designed them to be as addictive as heroin. And yes stress sends us looking for stuff, and it only needs one and you're back on them again.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I won't succumb because I just never think of them any more, if i did try one I know I'd dissolve in a coughing fit.


Yeah, one can spend a lot of time thinking "omg why am I still smoking what's wrong with me why am I such a fuckup" and forget the whole "one of the most addictive drugs known to humanity" part


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 15, 2020)

Just found out today that an acquaintance died of Covid back in March.

We didn’t see each other frequently but I always looked forward to seeing him and always felt buoyed up and glad when I did.

He got sick and died in a week. 

He was always so welcoming and generous. A family man, hard working, a quirky thinker, he always had some insightful angle on things that gave one pause for thought.

Rest in a power and in peace Maresh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2020)

I attended my nans funeral earlier via video link. Born '34 london's west end, a fiercely intelligent woman, a single mother in the '50s. Ma was upset about the dystopian videolink feel but in the end said it had been a good service, my uncle gave a good talk about Nan. I had to smile when the methodist minister was talking about nan and church. She thought people like him were fools, had no time for the clergy at all. But he meant well. I'd would have been there in normal times, but it is what it is.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 16, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> I attended my nans funeral earlier via video link. Born '34 london's west end, a fiercely intelligent woman, a single mother in the '50s. Ma was upset about the dystopian videolink feel but in the end said it had been a good service, my uncle gave a good talk about Nan. I had to smile when the methodist minister was talking about nan and church. She thought people like him were fools, had no time for the clergy at all. But he meant well. I'd would have been there in normal times, but it is what it is.


Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 16, 2020)

My neck of the woods going under tight restrictions from Friday.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm beginning 2 weeks of annual leave today. I had originally booked it to do a grand tour of Italy by train, including visits to friends in Turin and Rome. I am instead going to Dorset for a few days and a having an evening at an Italian restaurant.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2020)

It's my older nephew's birthday today.  I haven't seen him or any of my family since Christmas, and don't know when I next will.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 21, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> My neck of the woods going under tight restrictions from Friday.



How are the people taking the new restrictions?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 21, 2020)

Back in the days when waters were calm, we booked (and paid for) a cottage in Snowdonia for 29 Sep to 3 Oct.  That’s all looking a bit up in the air now.  Not a complaint — it’s not like this wasn’t always a risk and it’s only a holiday — just a certain amount of resigned weariness.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 21, 2020)

TopCat said:


> How are the people taking the new restrictions?



Not well, lots of confusion as you’re not supposed to socialise with people outside your household yet you essentially could if you went to the same pub as them.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 21, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Back in the days when waters were calm, we booked (and paid for) a cottage in Snowdonia for 29 Sep to 3 Oct.  That’s all looking a bit up in the air now.  Not a complaint — it’s not like this wasn’t always a risk and it’s only a holiday — just a certain amount of resigned weariness.



I've got an airbnb booked for the 24th and I'm just very tired at the thought of having to cancel it.

I've been in this flat for months and need to get out for more than half a day.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 21, 2020)

Eldest boy's school mailed at 8:30pm last night to say they'd been informed of a confirmed case 'in the school community' and were closed today to take advice from the appropriate authorities. We paid a fortune to a top SEN solicitor to make the LA send him to a decent SEN school and so far he's been there 2 weeks, watching cartoons because half the teachers aren't in. They finally managed to get his LA transport sorted for this morning and we had to send them away.

Meanwhile, youngest boys school have reported two cases 'in the community' and stayed open.

Is 'in the community' code for 'not a pupil or teacher' I wonder? If so, if they are going to close every time a relative tests positive. it's going to closures all over the place.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 21, 2020)

Shit. I applied for in person services on yom kippur next weekend, haven't booked to stay anywhere yet but was looking forward to getting away for a couple of nights. As it's a long fast I'm not really able to travel anywhere on the day and if I can't stay in the area I won't be able to go. I was really looking forward to going


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2020)

Although expected, the latest restrictions really have hit me hard. Just when a few venues were discussing the prospect of me playing to seated, socially distanced audiences (at a fraction of my fee, of course), the 10pm close means it's a complete non starter. So that leaves me back at no DJ bookings, no gigs, no tours and no writing work for the foreseeable future, with not even a glimpse of light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2020)

I wasn't quite sure where to post this, but as I mentioned somewhere before, I was invited to take part in antibody research conducted by Imperial College.  I thought I would share my experience, if it would be more relevant on a different thread then it can be moved elsewhere 

I did my COVID-19 at-home Antibody test (for research purposes) last night.  I delayed doing it for a bit because I had a slight cold and didn't know whether that might interfere with the result so I waited until that cleared up.

Now this is a blood test, and I should start by saying that I have a MASSIVE and very real and quite extreme needle phobia.  I have to be seated for vaccinations and once passed out when a GP was approaching me to draw blood.  This was only a finger-prick test but I was still feeling quite panicky about it (Nate had to help.  By which I mean hold me down on the barn floor like a bullock being castrated).

My fear was not helped by the fact that they sent 2 sterile lancets in the test kit, quote, "in case one malfunctions".  What the FUCK do you mean by malfunction?  I had mental images of me standing there with the end of my finger ripped off and blood spurting onto the walls.  It did NOT help.

Anyway, OH obligingly stabbed my finger while I was having a bit of a panic attack, then I managed to get blood everywhere but in the little gap on the test stick where it is supposed to go, then I had to add buffer solution and wait.  The test kit included everything including an alcohol wipe, cotton wool, and sticking plaster.

I was negative for antibodies, very clear test result, so it is unlikely that I have ever had this particular Coronavirus, and certainly not recently (which I already knew really).

I then completed a survey which was mostly asking about my behaviour in terms of work, transport use, socialising, social distancing, handwashing, hand sanitiser use, mask wearing etc. in the periods between January and lockdown, during lockdown, in the period of lockdown easing, in the last 2 weeks, and in the last week.  It also asked me about my long term smoking and vaping history.  It also asked me whether I had experienced any of a long list of symptoms, which and when - I did detail the 2 colds I have had in July and September (which I already pretty much knew weren't COVID)


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 25, 2020)

Grandson has a cough and high temperature. All the family (his mum, dad and sister) are off for tests right now.

It's his 14th birthday tomorrow.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 25, 2020)

kids school SE London 6th form is suspended for 2 weeks due to a rash of positive tests. told to isolate at home


----------



## LDC (Sep 25, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> kids school SE London 6th form is suspended for 2 weeks due to a rash of positive tests. told to isolate at home



The whole 6th form isolating?!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 25, 2020)

year 12 all been sent home for a fortnight


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 25, 2020)

should have said my kids school - not some internetz rumour...


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 26, 2020)

I had an antibodies test at the end of July, finger prick test at home, as above - as part of a free trial for a company called Testing For All

Came back negative, although I'm not sure if that definitely means I've never had it? Just that I currently don't have antibodies.
(As in, if I'd had it mildly back in Feb / March, it might just mean I have an undetectably low level by now?)

Understanding your Roche Anti-SARS-CoV-2 test result - Testing For All

My numeric count was 0.075 & they offered me a £5 discount on another test (usually £39)

Have to say, I'm not actually sure who the tests are intended for at the moment - I guess it would be useful to know if you'd had Covid recently without symptoms.

So is the idea that businesses offer regular antibody tests to employees (I can see that being a good business model for the testing company!)


----------



## Thora (Sep 26, 2020)

Wow that’s cheap - I want to get an antibody test at some point but was looking at the Superdrug in-person ones that are about £90.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 26, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Grandson has a cough and high temperature. All the family (his mum, dad and sister) are off for tests right now.
> 
> It's his 14th birthday tomorrow.



They got their results in 24 hours and...all clear! So that's good news and a happy birthday.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 26, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> They got their results in 24 hours and...all clear! So that's good news and a happy birthday.



Good news! Hope he actually feels better soon too.


----------



## maomao (Sep 28, 2020)

Urgh. I've been assuring myself I just had a cold for the last couple of days but I changed a shitty nappy this morning and couldn't smell a thing.  I've managed to blag a test by claiming to be an essential worker which will be true soon but probably isn't strictly true now. Think it's worth getting it confirmed one way or the other seeing as I've been in large seminar groups recently. Bollocks.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 28, 2020)

I get my first face to face appointments for cancer stuff in over six months this week cos covid. Might have teeth issues. Hope no lump issues.


----------



## LDC (Sep 28, 2020)

maomao said:


> Urgh. I've been assuring myself I just had a cold for the last couple of days but I changed a shitty nappy this morning and couldn't smell a thing.  I've managed to blag a test by claiming to be an essential worker which will be true soon but probably isn't strictly true now. Think it's worth getting it confirmed one way or the other seeing as I've been in large seminar groups recently. Bollocks.



Out of interest are you now self-isolating until result comes through?


----------



## LDC (Sep 28, 2020)

One person I live with is waiting for home test to be delivered, being done as part of a study (no symptoms).
Other person I live with is over the moon as their teacher's kid has a cough so their double maths class this morning is cancelled.


----------



## maomao (Sep 28, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Out of interest are you now self-isolating until result comes through?


Yes. I'm keeping my boy off nursery till I get a result and I won't be going anywhere till I know one way or the other. I should be able to watch seminar groups from home anyway.  My daughter was already at school when I noticed I have no sense of smell so that's more complicated. Haven't decided what to do with her yet. 50/50 it came from her anyway. She's Y1 but they've shut reception due to multiple absences already at her school. Isolating from family is more complicated especially as my wife also has a respiratory infection of some sort (but has a sense of smell, so I'm on nappy duty for the forseeable lol)


----------



## LDC (Sep 28, 2020)

maomao said:


> Yes. I'm keeping my boy off nursery till I get a result and I won't be going anywhere till I know one way or the other. I should be able to watch seminar groups from home anyway.  My daughter was already at school when I noticed I have no sense of smell so that's more complicated. Haven't decided what to do with her yet. 50/50 it came from her anyway. She's Y1 but they've shut reception due to multiple absences already at her school. Isolating from family is more complicated especially as my wife also has a respiratory infection of some sort (but has a sense of smell, so I'm on nappy duty for the forseeable lol)



The school near me has had a real problem with parents sending their kids to school while waiting for test results rather than isolating. The school head has been sending out increasingly frustrated emails telling parents not to do that, and also not to phone the school up and give staff abuse for infringing their child's human right to an education, that they should close the school now as everyone's going to die, or insisting it's all nonsense and the kid can come to school with 'a little cough'.


----------



## maomao (Sep 28, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The school near me has had a real problem with parents sending their kids to school while waiting for test results rather than isolating. The school head has been sending out increasingly frustrated emails telling parents not to do that, and also not to phone the school up and give staff abuse for infringing their child's human right to an education, or insisting it's all nonsense and the kid can come to school with 'a little cough'.


To be fair some of them will be under pressure from their employers as they won't be able to go to work themselves without childcare.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2020)

Just got threatened with a kicking by a local hardman for explaining restrictions to usual business. Nice


----------



## LDC (Sep 28, 2020)

maomao said:


> To be fair some of them will be under pressure from their employers as they won't be able to go to work themselves without childcare.



Yeah, for sure; some pain in the arse entitled parents, some bonkers conspiracy types, and then some stressed out and under pressure from all sorts of directions.


----------



## maomao (Sep 28, 2020)

So I told our tutor I wasn't well and I got a test and he's cancelled tomorrow's lecture for a Teams session which isn't particularly popular with the rest of the class.    If the internet's working the Teams sessions can be better than the live lectures IMO and it's safer but I'd really rather it wasn't so publically my fault (I had mentioned it to other students on WhatsApp). I do have a constant hacking dry cough and I couldnt smell the second fouled nappy of the day though.


----------



## izz (Sep 29, 2020)

,maomao, you can't be blamed for being ill, you can't be blamed for being ill in the middle of a global pandemic, and if you do have covid 19, you can't be blamed for catching what lots of other people have, in the middle of a global pandemic. 😊


----------



## maomao (Sep 29, 2020)

izz said:


> ,maomao, you can't be blamed for being ill, you can't be blamed for being ill in the middle of a global pandemic, and if you do have covid 19, you can't be blamed for catching what lots of other people have, in the middle of a global pandemic. 😊


Oh I can blame myself for all sorts of shit. 

Anyway, it was a really good class on Teams and I think that they're aiming to keep us away from the classroom as much as possible now. Test is all done and waiting for results (almost certainly negative I would think, I'm quite a lot better today). It's uncomfortable and made me gag a bit when I did my tonsils but not that bad. I can see how some people find it very difficult though.


----------



## LDC (Oct 1, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> One person I live with is waiting for home test to be delivered, being done as part of a study (no symptoms).
> Other person I live with is over the moon as their teacher's kid has a cough so their double maths class this morning is cancelled.



Test came back negative this morning. They were told to get a test Sunday morning, home test arrived Monday, was posted back Tuesday, test results just now. That's not bad.
More people are off from the school the other one's at. They also admitted to going into someone's house and hanging out a bit last night (not allowed in our area) which was a bit annoying, especially as it's a big mixed household in a high infection rate area.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 1, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Just got threatened with a kicking by a local hardman for explaining restrictions to usual business. Nice



Was this was at work OU? Had he popped into the library to pick up a copy of 'Intimidation and Violence: A User's Guide'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Was this was at work OU? Had he popped into the library to pick up a copy of 'Intimidation and Violence: A User's Guide'?


Aye, he’s a convicted armed robber so no need for book learning when he’s got life experience


----------



## LDC (Oct 1, 2020)

Slowly going down the approval route for participation in a vaccine trial. I might be slightly relieved if don't get selected in the end!


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 1, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Slowly going down the approval route for participation in a vaccine trial. I might be slightly relieved if don't get selected in the end!


I volunteered for one, but apart from the auto response email, I've heard nothing back yet.  I guess they have a lot of people volunteering. Best of luck.


----------



## LDC (Oct 1, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I volunteered for one, but apart from the auto response email, I've heard nothing back yet.  I guess they have a lot of people volunteering. Best of luck.



I've filled in a few forms, latest was a medical screening one, and I've been matched with a specific trial. This one came through work (NHS), and yeah think they've had loads of guinea pigs, I mean volunteers, come forward.


----------



## maomao (Oct 1, 2020)

Well I didn't have Covid. A little over 72 hours from asking for a test to a result which is okay but hardly world beating. My wife's reply when I told her was 'told you so' which wound me up a little as it was her who thought she had it first and convinced me to get a test. Oh well.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 1, 2020)

My parents music festival in Slovakia has had to be called off - it was due to start tomorrow, but the government banned all gatherings over 30 on Tuesday. They managed to move one concert to Monday night in a different town (where the symphony orchestra was based) so the solo artist's trip wasn't wasted. But this sort of decisive action is why Slovakia has things fairly well under control.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, he’s a convicted armed robber so no need for book learning when he’s got life experience


This guy came in again today and refused to put a mask on to enter our  establishment. Oh the irony.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 4, 2020)

bugger....this really fucks things up. I'm stuck in a quarantine hotel waiting to join a ship on Wednesday.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 4, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Back in the days when waters were calm, we booked (and paid for) a cottage in Snowdonia for 29 Sep to 3 Oct.  That’s all looking a bit up in the air now.  Not a complaint — it’s not like this wasn’t always a risk and it’s only a holiday — just a certain amount of resigned weariness.


We went.  It was fine.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 4, 2020)

kabbes said:


> We went.  It was fine.


Didn't it rain?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 4, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Didn't it rain?


Of course it rained.  You don’t go to Snowdonia expecting it to not rain.  I’d have been mighty disappointed had it not rained.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 4, 2020)

Gsv's cousin has his bar mitzvah early December.... his mum rang to ask if we would be OK with a socially distanced service (they need numbers for planning) and potentially their venue can do a sit-down lunch with everyone seated 6 to a table and not moving about, which I suspect is stretching the rules a bit, but we said in theory we are OK to do that. Will be surprised if any of that is an option by then.


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2020)

I don’t know which of the many threads to put this in really but I’d like some objective advice/opinions.


I’m worrying about work again and how to balance the risks with the demands of my job. I was made to feel very uncomfortable at the start of this because of the worries about my own health and it was very much framed as me being anxious rather than me trying to follow the guidance and keep myself safe.

Recently, I’ve been going into the office a couple of days a week mainly for my MH and because of pressure from work. It has helped being with my team more but with reduced office space (50% reduction) the benefits of coming in won’t be there.
I was in a day last week, most of the team were in which is unusual but there was not enough distancing and I felt uncomfortable.
I would like to continue going in sometimes but they are taking our allocated desks away, we will be sharing our office with other teams and we can’t even ventilate the room properly. With hotdesking and other issues it feels the opposite of Covid secure. 
Cases are fairly low in my area at the moment but rising like everywhere.

I feel exposed and vulnerable but do have health anxiety so trying to balance that and the actual risks. I think I had it in March and haven’t felt very well since which isn’t helping.

I visit homes and schools. I wear a mask but the people I visit do not. I’ve been to several houses in the last 3 weeks where people have had colds and coughs and they haven’t told me even when I’ve asked if they have symptoms at the door. 
I also visit schools which obviously are risky and there are quite a few schools in my area with positive cases including one I have visited. Different year group so not been contacted.
I can’t not do either of those things and actually I struggle to fit in my visits if I don’t visit at school. If I don’t visit at all I am not carrying out my full role and risk disciplinary action unless NHS/govt advice changes. 
I have type 2 diabetes and at obese (and am well aware the two are connected so don’t need diet advice 😄). 

Am I being reasonable in worrying and should I be asking for reasonable adjustments? Or am I just being a mental again? 😄


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 4, 2020)

Looby said:


> I don’t know which of the many threads to put this in really but I’d like some objective advice/opinions.
> 
> 
> I’m worrying about work again and how to balance the risks with the demands of my job. I was made to feel very uncomfortable at the start of this because of the worries about my own health and it was very much framed as me being anxious rather than me trying to follow the guidance and keep myself safe.
> ...



Why are they introducing hot desking at this time? Your office space sounds more risky than the visits tbh if you're not wearing masks in the office when it's busy. There should be a risk assessment of the office, numbers at one time etc. 

It's very easy for people to point the finger at someone else so they avoid being in touch with their own anxiety but its ok to say, can you open the window, is there an outside space we can meet, anything that reduces risk to you while allowing you to do your job. Have you had a covid risk assessment or spoken with Occ health?You really should have guidance so that you're not left doubting yourself in this way.


----------



## Thora (Oct 4, 2020)

Looby I would definitely ask for a risk assessment especially regarding distancing, ventilation and hotdesking in the office.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 4, 2020)

Hotdesking and no ventilation is unreasonable. You can't avoid the visits, but this is an area where they can put in changes that will help.


----------



## andysays (Oct 4, 2020)

Looby, in addition to what's already been said about risk assessments, any proper assessment should take into account people's individual vulnerabilities, ie if you or anyone else is particularly vulnerable, then particular measures over and above the general measures need to be taken to protect you. These might include, if possible or necessary, higher vulnerability people not undertaking the highest risk activities.

Is there an active/recognised union at your workplace, and if so has the risk assessment been approved by them?


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone. 😊
I did a ‘risk assessment‘ with my manager when I started visiting again which was basically don’t go inside unless you have to and wear a mask. It was a management guidance form which I filled in myself that listed all the things managers could do if staff refused to work. No specific occ health or GP advice other than that I should continue to strictly socially distance.
The room is hard to keep ventilated as we have dormer windows which let the rain in so no good in this weather.
I think I’m going to stop going into the office when I can as that’s something I can do to minimise the risks.
We have guidance but it’s all vague and very much at our discretion which leaves people feeling uncomfortable  and exposed if making a different decision to others. I fucking hate that, I would much prefer rules we should all stick to. And yes, we should be wearing masks in the office really. The managers couldn’t agree on how long we needed to isolate for it we had symptoms so I called 119.

We do have a union rep and I used to work for the branch so I can get advice, I guess I just wanted to confirm I’m not being silly before I did. I think I’ll talk to the rep then consider whether to approach occ health.

We also have a managers keeping in touch session this week so I’m going to raise the hot desking issue not just because of Covid but because staff morale is on the floor and this won’t help.


----------



## Thora (Oct 4, 2020)

Surely they should have a risk assessment for the actual office environment rather than just you doing a personal one - how they are making it "covid secure".  I thought all workplaces had to do that?


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2020)

Thora said:


> Surely they should have a risk assessment for the actual office environment rather than just you doing a personal one - how they are making it "covid secure".  I thought all workplaces had to do that?


Fuck knows. If there is one, I haven’t seen it. I’ll see if the rep has.
I think there’s an expectation that we just get on with it. When I initially stopped visiting I was told that the rules don’t apply to us because of the job we do. And I get that we are essential and can’t all down tools but I also don’t want to die doing my job which I actually risk doing every day anyway.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2020)

Is there anything you can do about the home visits, too? Going in to their houses if they've got symptoms they don't tell you about sounds highly dodgy.


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Is there anything you can do about the home visits, too? Going in to their houses if they've got symptoms they don't tell you about sounds highly dodgy.


Not really, I’ll keep asking at the door and be more strict about leaving if anyone has a cough.


----------



## Thora (Oct 4, 2020)

Looby said:


> Not really, I’ll keep asking at the door and be more strict about leaving if anyone has a cough.


Can you call beforehand?  I'd ask more specifically does anyone have a cough/has anyone had a raised temperature rather than about "covid" symptoms.  Would it be possible to conduct video calls if anyone in the house is unwell?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 4, 2020)

Looby said:


> I think I’m going to stop going into the office when I can as that’s something I can do to minimise the risks.


It’s also something the government have specifically instructed people to do.


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2020)

kabbes said:


> It’s also something the government have specifically instructed people to do.


I know but it’s not a job we can do entirely from home.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 4, 2020)

Looby said:


> Fuck knows. If there is one, I haven’t seen it. I’ll see if the rep has.
> I think there’s an expectation that we just get on with it. When I initially stopped visiting I was told that the rules don’t apply to us because of the job we do. And I get that we are essential and can’t all down tools but I also don’t want to die doing my job which I actually risk doing every day anyway.



The rules do apply to you just as they apply to MH services. Only the most at risk young people are coming back into clinic, it's still phone and video sessions where this is possible. Max number of people in each office, skeleton staff, wfh for half the week, masks if more than one person in a small office as well as moving around the clinic. 

All the social workers I've been in touch with recently weren't doing face to face house visits, and after some brief relaxation in the summer have been limited in what they can do again, so visit outside (if possible) though this presumably depends on the nature of the visit. I've been to 3 SW/FSW chaired meetings in the past month - a TAF, CIN, and a LAC review - all done on Microsoft teams or the phone and my impression was that contact with the family has been maintained in this way too. My area is subject to greater local restrictions than yours but it shouldn't be that different.


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> The rules do apply to you just as they apply to MH services. Only the most at risk young people are coming back into clinic, it's still phone and video sessions where this is possible. Max number of people in each office, skeleton staff, wfh for half the week, masks if more than one person in a small office as well as moving around the clinic.
> 
> All the social workers I've been in touch with recently weren't doing face to face house visits, and after some brief relaxation in the summer have been limited in what they can do again, so visit outside (if possible) though this presumably depends on the nature of the visit. I've been to 3 SW/FSW chaired meetings in the past month - a TAF, CIN, and a LAC review - all done on Microsoft teams or the phone and my impression was that contact with the family has been maintained in this way too. My area is subject to greater local restrictions than yours but it shouldn't be that different.


That’s interesting, it varies so much! 
Pretty much all our meetings are online still but for visits it’s BAU unless people have symptoms or someone is clinically vulnerable.
There’s good reason for that but it’s still worrying.


----------



## Winot (Oct 4, 2020)

Thora said:


> Surely they should have a risk assessment for the actual office environment rather than just you doing a personal one - how they are making it "covid secure".  I thought all workplaces had to do that?



Yes, they do.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 4, 2020)

Looby said:


> That’s interesting, it varies so much!
> Pretty much all our meetings are online still but for visits it’s BAU unless people have symptoms or someone is clinically vulnerable.
> There’s good reason for that but it’s still worrying.



Social services have so many roles and responsibilities I'm sure it must also vary within but my impression from those few I was in contact with until the Summer was that unless it was absolutely necessary other means were found. I think there was some face to face again but I was told recently, by a carer not the SW, so it's not from the horse's mouth, that things had been tightened up again. I'm sure it's different where the risk to a child/vulnerable person is very high if not seen face to face at home.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 4, 2020)

Looby similarly not only you that are being put at risk if you're being told to visit people in their homes who might have coronavirus but also the people you visit after them, too.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 4, 2020)

Looby : The fact that there's the should-be-permanently-banned thing called 'hotdesking' in your workplace is *absolutely disgraceful *

I really hope that your union rep  (  ) can help you out, and about shitdesking  in particular.
I'm Civil Service, with PCS as my union, and permanent desks for all have been official policy from my actual *employer* for ages 

Look after yourself as much as you can please!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2020)

We still have hotdesking at our work


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 5, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Looby : The fact that there's the should-be-permanently-banned thing called 'hotdesking' in your workplace is *absolutely disgraceful *
> 
> I really hope that your union rep  (  ) can help you out, and about shitdesking  in particular.
> I'm Civil Service, with PCS as my union, and permanent desks for all have been official policy from my actual *employer* for ages
> ...



Was this a union demand William of Walworth? How was this pursued do you know? I have my own desk where i work now but where i used to work (MH Services) I didn't and it was the main reason I didn't want to stay and why I wouldn't go back.


----------



## bimble (Oct 5, 2020)

Hive mind please help me I am really confused this morning I think my assessment of risk is skewed .
I am invited to go for a birthday meal in London this eve, it’s a friend’s daughters 18th birthday I’ve known the girl since she was a baby and would love to go (not seen them for years). Would be me plus 5 at the table.
I’d go on one train into London then walk to the place no tubes or buses then train home. My partner is in a fairly high risk category (not shielding level but really should not catch the virus) and he was going to come and stay with me for a few days at the end of this week.
If I go to London is it reasonable that he’d not feel safe to come be see me for two weeks so I’d be choosing a reckless meal out over his planned visit?


----------



## LDC (Oct 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> Hive mind please help me I am really confused this morning I think my assessment of risk is skewed .
> I am invited to go for a birthday meal in London this eve, it’s a friend’s daughters 18th birthday I’ve known the girl since she was a baby and would love to go (not seen them for years). Would be me plus 5 at the table.
> I’d go on one train into London then walk to the place no tubes or buses then train home. My partner is in a fairly high risk category (not shielding level but really should not catch the virus) and he was going to come and stay with me for a few days at the end of this week.
> If I go to London is it reasonable that he’d not feel safe to come be see me for two weeks so I’d be choosing a reckless meal out over his planned visit?



I don't think that plan sounds 'reckless' at all. I've been being very careful, but I think I'd go to the meal, and it also sounds like you really want to. And it might be the last chance for ages. I think he needs to decide how much risk he's willing to take coming to see you end of this week if you decide to go. I don't know his background health and risk factors to say anything about his choice with that.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 5, 2020)

Plus it sounds like he is in your bubble - if he doesnt see you this weekend, he can see you another time.

But you might not be able to see your other friends for months (if we go back into some form of lockdown).


----------



## bimble (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks LynnDoyleCooper & Ms Ordinary this stuff is so difficult, our different but not even hugely different perceptions/ attitudes to risk have been causing stress on and off all year and it feels like the most acute one of those so far.


----------



## LDC (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah, it is really hard. Hope you have a lovely meal out if you go.


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2020)

There isnt a right answer really, except that if he decided not to see you till after 14 days had passed since your dinner, I would say that still falls well within the bounds of reason. If I were him I would certainly introduce a buffer of time between myself and your dinner. 

Ideally any conflict would be handled by both parties refusing to allow this stuff to be seen purely as a competition between different interests and perspectives, even though thats inevitably part of it, have to try hard not to take it personally. 

And when circumstances mean you are inevitably forced to choose anyway, I'd tend to choose the meet up which is time specific, and your friends daughter is only going to be 18 once.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2020)

Would it be paranoid of me to want to check what sort of ventilation they have in the restaurant? Presumably people aren't going to be wearing masks.


----------



## bimble (Oct 5, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Would it be paranoid of me to want to check what sort of ventilation they have in the restaurant? Presumably people aren't going to be wearing masks.


It’s a funny little place, small room no ventilation. What a sad situation really, right now am thinking the guilt would cancel out my enjoyment of going. But then I’d have taken up that valuable sixth seat at the table and not shown up and that’s crap too.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2020)

I had to travel into London this morning. I was panicking a bit because I just couldn't believe rush hour wouldn't at least be slightly busy. But it was dead. I was one of about 4 people on the train to Paddington and one of about 6 on the tube to Liverpool Street. It was eerily quiet.


----------



## bimble (Oct 5, 2020)

Haven’t been into London since February apart from to pick up and deposit my partner. I would really enjoy just seeing that it’s all still there.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Oct 5, 2020)

I think, given these circumstances, I’d go to the 18th then re-assess the risk for your partner afterwards in light of how the train journey and restaurant safety panned out. 

We can't know everything in advance (how busy will the train be, how far apart will we be at the table) and we’re going to have to get used to making running assessments if we’re to develop new ways to socialise and protect each other.

It’s just not possible to guarantee safety and Covid security if we’re not locked down in isolation, and we can’t live happily that way. It will have to become quite normal for us to report to each other very honestly things like “I was on a train and it was busy but everyone wore a mask and I was sat near an open window... the restaurant was quiet but my immediate neighbour kept laughing in my direction and she mentioned that her daughter’s class has a couple of positive cases” and then allow the next person along to make informed choices.

By now we’ve all had friends (or done this ourselves) have to cancel plans because they’ve woken up with a sore throat that probably isn’t Covid but best to be safe. That will have to extend to perceived and assessed risk in the absence of symptoms.


We don’t have a test track and trace system (... world beating....), so we have to develop a kind of innate social instinct for the risks.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Oct 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> Haven’t been into London since February apart from to pick up and deposit my partner. I would really enjoy just seeing that it’s all still there.




I was on the Tube yesterday and the only people I saw without a mask were children below 10-ish and a woman drinking a coffee who immediately lifted her mask up between sips after I glared at her (followed by mutual eye-expressions of “sorry ‘bout that... it’s okay, I understand, thank you” and an annoying woman who was talking on her phone with her mask sagging around her chin. I moved away from her, and so did another person. Maybe she chose to wear her mask badly to ensure that people would give her mor space...

Anyway, London is still here and we’re doing our best. It’s far less busy without the tourists and visitors and that helps.


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> Hive mind please help me I am really confused this morning I think my assessment of risk is skewed .
> I am invited to go for a birthday meal in London this eve, it’s a friend’s daughters 18th birthday I’ve known the girl since she was a baby and would love to go (not seen them for years). Would be me plus 5 at the table.
> I’d go on one train into London then walk to the place no tubes or buses then train home. My partner is in a fairly high risk category (not shielding level but really should not catch the virus) and he was going to come and stay with me for a few days at the end of this week.
> If I go to London is it reasonable that he’d not feel safe to come be see me for two weeks so I’d be choosing a reckless meal out over his planned visit?



All our risk assessments are to an extent (sometimes more than others) personal, not just taking into account additional risks of severe disease for certain people, but also people’s knowledge of how much the mental anguish of anxiety following a particular activity is going to trouble them - often to the extent of negating any pleasure from the activity. His reaction in wanting to put some quarantine time in between your trip and him is towards the risk averse end of the spectrum but by no means extreme or unreasonable in my opinion.

The actual risk in numerical terms from what you describe is interesting to look at - even given that you’ve said that it’s a small unventilated space - taking some massive assumptions and pessimistic baseline figures - prevalence overall is about 1 in 200 at the moment, though varying up to as much as 1 in 100 in some areas and age groups, but we’ll use the average.  Assuming 75% of those are going out (asymptomatic, very mild symptomatic, plus reckless people); let’s say there are 40 people in the restaurant (30 patrons plus 10 staff).  The chance that there’s at least one infected person in the restaurant is under those circumstances about 1 in 7.  Here it gets more complicated - there appears to be evidence that most people perhaps don’t transmit even when they have the virus - though the numbers are sketchy it could be something like 20% of carriers do almost all the transmitting; assuming that your restaurant is a perfect transmission location (which it won’t be), the question is then is the putative person that there’s a 1 in 7 chance of being in the restaurant infected a spreader?  At the simplest level we can just divide by 5, and given the approximate nature of the inputs there’s probably not much point in doing it ‘properly’, plus it’s difficult, conditional probability always makes my head hurt. So about 1 in 35 or 3% that you were exposed worst case. The chance of actual infection is obviously lower than that - probably quite a bit lower - but in a Hollywood style exposed-and-you-get-it pandemic it’s not a bad baseline worst case probability. I think 🙃.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 5, 2020)

It's not reckless. Some people do a lot more and nothing has happened. Trains are likely to be pretty quiet.  I personally wont be eating inside a restaurant any time soon but plenty do including my octogenarian parents!  Your boyfriend needs to make his own decisions on what risk he is comfortable with if that means you go longer without seeing him that's that. If it's him saying you are not allowed to go because he won't see you for 14 days after if you go but that's too long or you saying you're going but insisting he's still to come down afterwards then those are different problems.   

Covid is forcing everyone to learn about our own boundaries, practice setting them and respecting other people's different boundaries. 

Don't like the sound of the restaurant they've chosen at all though.


----------



## bimble (Oct 5, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I think, given these circumstances, I’d go to the 18th then re-assess the risk for your partner afterwards in light of how the train journey and restaurant safety panned out.
> 
> We can't know everything in advance (how busy will the train be, how far apart will we be at the table) and we’re going to have to get used to making running assessments if we’re to develop new ways to socialise and protect each other.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was losing sight of. My responsibility is to be truthful and observant and give him all the info to make his own informed decision on whether and when he feels safe to visit me. We just had a chat and clarified that and I feel much better. He’s saying I should go and have a nice time and then (if all else seemed fine) if none of the other 5 have a positive test within a week he’d feel happy to visit.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 5, 2020)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> The fact that there's the should-be-permanently-banned thing called 'hotdesking' in your workplace is *absolutely disgraceful *
> 
> I really hope that your union rep (  ) can help you out, and about shitdesking  in particular.
> I'm Civil Service, with PCS as my union, and permanent desks for all have been official policy from my actual *employer* for ages





Red Cat said:


> Was this a union demand William of Walworth? How was this pursued do you know? I have my own desk where i work now but where i used to work (MH Services) I didn't and it was the main reason I didn't want to stay and why I wouldn't go back.



Hello Red Cat -- I'd been enduring hot desking for years pre-pandemic , but like many other CS employers, ours was close to a full shutdown for ages from mid-March.

It sounds from (what I heard) that our PCS branch people and the employers were able to negotiate pretty constructively about safety measures** for the beginning of larger numbers of people returning from early August (a very small number, mainly managers,  had been coming in throughout).

**ETA : I don't know whether that's the case _across_ the Civil Service, but PCS are *good*, so I hope the above applies elsewhere too 

I believe our PCS reps insisted on minimising hot-desking and maximising fixed-desking for as many returners as possible -- 100% was not achievable , but by now very few people move desks at all.

Plus the cleaning and hygiene regime across all floors/offices is pretty sound as well


----------



## bimble (Oct 5, 2020)

It was really nice and the whole thing felt pretty safe, only us 6 in the whole little place , trains very quiet. Very glad I went. Weird and sad to see soho so very quiet, you could hear the wind in the leaves in the middle of town but it is a wet Monday evening.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2020)

Not a 'personal circumstance' really but had an altercation today.

Was queuing in a charity shop. The (elderly) woman in front of me was chatting to the lass at the till. She said she only had one lung, her doctor had told her she is mask exempt but she wears one anyway because it is 'the right thing to do'.

Then some fuckhead bloke (with no mask) started shouting at her that the virus isn't real. Was really getting in her face shouting and spittle  that he refuses to wear a mask.

Instead of going with my initial reaction of dragging him into the road and beating the shit out of him I said I 'thought the same' hoping to divert attention then gently guided him out the shop.

How did we get here ffs


----------



## existentialist (Oct 7, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Not a 'personal circumstance' really but had an altercation today.
> 
> Was queuing in a charity shop. The (elderly) woman in front of me was chatting to the lass at the till. She said she only had one lung, her doctor had told her she is mask exempt but she wears one anyway because it is 'the right thing to do'.
> 
> ...


We were always somewhere near here, but this has brought the conflicts out into the open, and of course the stakes are higher. So the behaviour is more noticeable from that point of view, but I also think a lot of this Proud Mask Refusenik thing is about fear, so behaviours like the ones you describe are likely to be more prevalent, as well.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 7, 2020)

You did a good thing, Badger. It's tempting to shout at stupid people, but the best thing is to move away, or move them away, or move vulnerable people away from them. 

A friend of mine just got a positive test.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2020)

I got called a horrible selfish cunt by someone who wanted to take one of the masks we have reserved for people who don’t have one. He was leaving and already had a mask so I said no, cos it’s for people who don’t have one and need to access our services. Not sure how that makes me either horrible, selfish or indeed a cunt. I know what it makes him though


----------



## Celyn (Oct 7, 2020)

Badgers said:


> ...then gently guided him out the shop.
> 
> How did we get here ffs


Great self-control there!  Well done getting him out of the shop.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2020)

Celyn said:


> Great self-control there!  Well done getting him out of the shop.


It is rare I have any self control  

Do get that people are angry, confused and scared. I am angry with the government and angry at the selfish people. This bloke might have serious issues and most likely mental health issues.

Not sure how shop staff are supposed to deal with this. Certainly think supermarkets should have (and can easily afford) security. Small high street shops, cafes and such don't have that luxury and the little old lass on the till could not (and should not need to) have dealt with him.

There are not enough police to deal with shit like this. Talking about police might seem like I am being extreme but he was a danger to himself and other (vulnerable) people. That said the cunt Stanley Johnson has been travelling/flying about and not bothering with a mask either so fuck it eh?

FFS


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2020)

More aggression again today, this time from the armed robber, who threatened me with a kicking a couple of weeks ago. Had the nerve to complain about me for explaining rules. I think other staff are scared of him and break the rules for him. But this just puts me more at risk from aggression for being consistent in order to keep everyone safe. 
I’m not scared of him, unless he brings a shooter. He needs to understand he can’t just waltz in and get what he wants. 
It didn’t help that he complained to a manager three rungs above me, and that manager did not know the rules and had to come to me to have them explained.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2020)

Soz, should probably have put that in the work frustrations thread, but it’s kinda on topic too


----------



## muscovyduck (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm quite sure I've already had it (tbf quite sure isn't sure enough with something as serious as this) but there's something unnerving about the sudden trickle of people in one of my social circles testing positive over the last 24 hours or so


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> More aggression again today, this time from the armed robber, who threatened me with a kicking a couple of weeks ago. Had the nerve to complain about me for explaining rules. I think other staff are scared of him and break the rules for him. But this just puts me more at risk from aggression for being consistent in order to keep everyone safe.
> I’m not scared of him, unless he brings a shooter. He needs to understand he can’t just waltz in and get what he wants.
> It didn’t help that he complained to a manager three rungs above me, and that manager did not know the rules and had to come to me to have them explained.



this guy is a customer or a colleague? ( I read the former )


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> this guy is a customer or a colleague? ( I read the former )


yeah, a customer!


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, a customer!



Jesus wept!


----------



## zora (Oct 9, 2020)

I have got to move house in the next few weeks due to circumstances beyond my control. 😭 NOT a timing I would have chosen, and most likely will have to say goodbye to being able to walk/cycle to work.  Also sad because current flat has served me so well over the lockdown period, that I have grown rather attached to it. 

Add covid to the usual mix of factors to consider (price, size of the space, area, commute length and cost, people to get on with okay), and the whole thing gets rather complicated! 

It did make me a chuckle a little though when trawling through flatshare ads yesterday how covid has affected these and my reactions to them. A lot of people say a little bit about their expectations around this, which is of course very useful and important. With the ones that don't, I have found myself thinking: "WHAT, are you some sort of covid denier or something?", and then otoh there are some that are a bit OTT even for covid-obsessive me ("I hope you won't use public transport and wipe down all your groceries" kind of thing).


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 9, 2020)

Well that was a bit of a scary week.

Last Sunday I lost my sense of taste, or so I believed. Felt rough. By Monday I had lost all energy, called in sick and booked a test. Problem was, my 85 year old father in law was up from London staying with us when we went into lockdown here in North Wales. In addition, he's due to have surgery to remove a malignant sarcoma on his face at Guy's on Monday (the hospital tracked him down to tell him). Then, Mrs Cheese developed a temperature.

I sat in one room for two days, with the exception of driving to a test centre, Mrs Cheese in a separate room, with father in law fending for himself downstairs. Nightmare. I thought that we might effectively kill him, either through giving him Covid or him being unable to have his surgery.

My test came back negative. Then Mrs Cheese's test came back negative the following day. Father in law is now back in London (left this morning, collected by sister in law) to prepare for his operation.

The shit that goes through your mind when confined to a small room on a camp-bed feeling like death. Your mind amplifies everything, the dreams I had were fucked up. Reading the news (Trumpist madness) just added to the sense of the surreal and sinister.

Still feeling a bit suss, but I think we've both broken the back of it. I'm now getting pissed. Not sensible, but I think I need to


----------



## miss direct (Oct 9, 2020)

*Important question*: Can a person drink alcohol while covid positive, or will there be adverse effects? My friend is isolating after a positive test and really wants to know.


----------



## LDC (Oct 9, 2020)

miss direct said:


> *Important question*: Can a person drink alcohol while covid positive, or will there be adverse effects? My friend is isolating after a positive test and really wants to know.



I mean how much? Do they have underlying health conditions, are they on any medication, how ill are they now, etc.? Not really a question you can get a easy medical answer to online I'm afraid.


----------



## Edie (Oct 9, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> Well that was a bit of a scary week.
> 
> Last Sunday I lost my sense of taste, or so I believed. Felt rough. By Monday I had lost all energy, called in sick and booked a test. Problem was, my 85 year old father in law was up from London staying with us when we went into lockdown here in North Wales. In addition, he's due to have surgery to remove a malignant sarcoma on his face at Guy's on Monday (the hospital tracked him down to tell him). Then, Mrs Cheese developed a temperature.
> 
> ...


Fuck man that sounds terrible, hope you’re both okay and Father in Law gets his op xx


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2020)

miss direct said:


> *Important question*: Can a person drink alcohol while covid positive, or will there be adverse effects? My friend is isolating after a positive test and really wants to know.


yes

Maybe not a great idea to get slaughtered because that never helps fight off illnesses, but there's no unusually bad thing about covid and booze that I'm aware of.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 9, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I mean how much? Do they have underlying health conditions, are they on any medication, how ill are they now, etc.? Not really a question you can get a easy medical answer to online I'm afraid.


No, she's pretty healthy and is feeling much better (after high fever and no taste/aching). No meds.


----------



## Supine (Oct 9, 2020)

miss direct said:


> *Important question*: Can a person drink alcohol while covid positive, or will there be adverse effects? My friend is isolating after a positive test and really wants to know.



I would be (pretty sure someone medically trained would say no).


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 9, 2020)

Wearing a face mask to visit my parents (mother undergoing chemotherapy). Can sit at the opposite end of a largish room. Feels a bit dehumanising but the visit will do wonders for both their and my mental health.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2020)

miss direct said:


> *Important question*: Can a person drink alcohol while covid positive, or will there be adverse effects? My friend is isolating after a positive test and really wants to know.


Even more important question: why is it so desperately important to drink alcohol?  Can they not just hold off for a few weeks to give their body the best chance of fighting off illness?


----------



## LDC (Oct 10, 2020)

Just been booked in for an appointment to get the Novavax trial vaccine.


----------



## Edie (Oct 10, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just been booked in for an appointment to get the Novavax trial vaccine.


Oh no way. I was offered this by my trust but I don’t think I’d qualify as immunosupressed. Good for you for putting yourself forward.


----------



## LDC (Oct 10, 2020)

Edie said:


> Oh no way. I was offered this by my trust but I don’t think I’d qualify as immunosupressed. Good for you for putting yourself forward.



Yeah, I'm enthusiam-suppressed about growing a second head or my arm falling off. Can't work out if I'd rather the placebo or the real thing that might work!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2020)

I'd ask for the placebo


----------



## miss direct (Oct 10, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Even more important question: why is it so desperately important to drink alcohol?  Can they not just hold off for a few weeks to give their body the best chance of fighting off illness?


Dunno. Guess she's just having a hard time at the moment. Think she's almost over the rona. She definitely had a glass or two of wine last night, anyway.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Dunno. Guess she's just having a hard time at the moment. Think she's almost over the rona. She definitely had a glass or two of wine last night, anyway.


I don’t mean to be harsh and it’s a lot easier for a third party to say this than a friend but if she’s that dependent on alcohol to cope with problems, the alcohol is itself a problem.  I wouldn’t be encouraging her to think it’s okay to have a drink, frankly.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I don’t mean to be harsh and it’s a lot easier for a third party to say this than a friend but if she’s that dependent on alcohol to cope with problems, the alcohol is itself a problem.  I wouldn’t be encouraging her to think it’s okay to have a drink, frankly.


Surely it’s more like giving herself a treat because she’s been having a tough time?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Surely it’s more like giving herself a treat because she’s been having a tough time?


Well, I don’t think either of us can judge from a few words on a message board.  But alarm bells are ringing for me.  It sounds like so many people I know who have that middle-class alcohol dependency on wine that they think is fine because it’s wine and they’re middle-class.  Somebody who is dependent on something will always find a reason why it’s justified on _this_ occasion.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ll just add a note that people in general are massively clueless about their biochemistry and I say that as somebody who was massively clueless until my wife started a degree in it and am still mostly massively clueless but at least now have an inkling how clueless I am.  Alcohol has a huge number of ways of fucking up the body that most of us know nothing about.  For example, it causes inflammation, which can have lots of nasty outcomes.  Specifically, it’s a really bad idea to be drinking it when you are dealing with a disease science knows very little about but apparently has problematic long-term consequences of mysterious etymology.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 10, 2020)

Not sure she fits into that bracket. 

Don't think she usually drinks much, and certainly didn't drink at all all week, she just messaged me to ask if I knew if it's dangerous to drink while you have covid.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Well, I don’t think either of us can judge from a few words on a message board.  But alarm bells are ringing for me.  It sounds like so many people I know who have that middle-class alcohol dependency on wine that they think is fine because it’s wine and they’re middle-class.  Somebody who is dependent on something will always find a reason why it’s justified on _this_ occasion.


If she’s been ill with corona and it’s only now, some days later and past the worst of it, that she wants a drink it would indicate that she’s not in a chemically dependant state of alcoholism, at least.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2020)

Some kabbeses, yesterday


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> If she’s been ill with corona and it’s only now, some days later and past the worst of it, that she wants a drink it would indicate that she’s not in a chemically dependant state of alcoholism, at least.


Let’s not start a side-discussion, but the whole concept of “chemical” dependency is at best a red herring.  All dependency is chemical in that it is based on the dopamine pathway regardless of the mechanism by which that dopamine pathway is hijacked.  If you find yourself in some way _needing_ something, you’re dependent on it.


----------



## maomao (Oct 10, 2020)

I don't really drink anymore but anything cold-like is crying out for a drink. I remember my uncle complaining about a cold saying 'it's not just the symptoms, it's costing me a fortune in whisky'.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Some kabbeses, yesterday
> View attachment 233777


We were asked for an opinion and so I provided one.  I’m not telling anybody what to do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2020)

kabbes said:


> We were asked for an opinion and so I provided one.  I’m not telling anybody what to do.


I know but you come across as a killjoy bore


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I know but you come across as a killjoy bore


You do so love to tell me what you think of me when you’re not whining about other people telling you what they think of you


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Let’s not start a side-discussion, but the whole concept of “chemical” dependency is at best a red herring.  All dependency is chemical in that it is based on the dopamine pathway regardless of the mechanism by which that dopamine pathway is hijacked.  If you find yourself in some way _needing_ something, you’re dependent on it.



Dopamine is one thing, but I too have learned quite a bit from my (now Ex) partner. Except he is an alcoholic. An actual one. And when he was hospitalised with pancreatitis that nearly killed him, he also had to be given a drug to stop his system failing because he wasn’t drinking booze. 
 An alcoholic can die if they just stop drinking booze for a few days.  And not through lack of dopamine.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Dopamine is one thing, but I too have learned quite a bit from my (now Ex) partner. Except he is an alcoholic. An actual one. And when he was hospitalised with pancreatitis that nearly killed him, he also had to be given a drug to stop his system failing because he wasn’t drinking booze.
> An alcoholic can die if they just stop drinking booze for a few days.  And not through lack of dopamine.


True.  But I can promise you that the dependency on the drink came a long long way before any kind of physical dependency to alcohol.


----------



## Edie (Oct 10, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Not sure she fits into that bracket.
> 
> Don't think she usually drinks much, and certainly didn't drink at all all week, she just messaged me to ask if I knew if it's dangerous to drink while you have covid.


Don’t you think that’s an odd thing to ask though? It certainly rings alarm bells for me. If I had a mate who felt the need to use any substance whilst ill I’d be thinking about finding the right time to ask them if they were okay. That’s not being a killjoy ffs, it’s a totally appropriate concern. Most people don’t wanna drink or use drugs whilst they’re ill! Hope she’s okay anyway xx


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2020)

kabbes said:


> True.  But I can promise you that the dependency on the drink came a long long way before any kind of physical dependency to alcohol.


Re read my post.  I said that “she’s not in a chemically dependant state of alcoholism, at least.”
Which absolutely suggests that I understand that there are other stages.  However you then weighed in with your inaccurate bollocks about chemical addiction being a “red herring”.  
Honestly sometimes you do seem to patronisingly assume that you are the only person on a thread who knows what they’re talking about.  On this occasion you seem to have been more motivated to tell me I’m wrong than to read what I actually wrote / to accept that you might not have a total understanding of how alcoholism works.


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Some kabbeses, yesterday
> View attachment 233777


this actually _is_ me.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Re read my post.  I said that “she’s not in a chemically dependant state of alcoholism, at least.”
> Which absolutely suggests that I understand that there are other stages.  However you then weighed in with your inaccurate bollocks about chemical addiction being a “red herring”.
> Honestly sometimes you do seem to patronisingly assume that you are the only person on a thread who knows what they’re talking about.  On this occasion you seem to have been more motivated to tell me I’m wrong than to read what I actually wrote / to accept that you might not have a total understanding of how alcoholism works.


The kind of physical dependency you’re talking about absolutely is a red herring to this discussion, as is the attempt to create a kind of physical/psychological dichotomy.


----------



## Edie (Oct 10, 2020)

This is a classic kabbes wanting to share his technical knowledge out of kindness and concern, whilst spanglechick comes from a place of understanding plus hard won practical experience x


----------



## miss direct (Oct 10, 2020)

Edie said:


> Don’t you think that’s an odd thing to ask though? It certainly rings alarm bells for me. If I had a mate who felt the need to use any substance whilst ill I’d be thinking about finding the right time to ask them if they were okay. That’s not being a killjoy ffs, it’s a totally appropriate concern. Most people don’t wanna drink or use drugs whilst they’re ill! Hope she’s okay anyway xx


Not really, although perhaps that says more about me than I'd like...
She's not really all right, she's struggling to adapt to life in a new country away from her son, having a terrible year like so many of us. I just don't think it's so bad to want a glass of wine on a Friday evening in the circumstances. I believe her symptoms have gone, other than lack of smell/taste.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 10, 2020)

I reckon it might be an alarm bell if someone was asking if it was ok to drink when just getting over an ordinary cold / flu even - but Covid is such an unknown in terms of how it affects us, that really it just sounds like (justified) paranoia re: not wanting to worsen it or limit recovery or end up with long term problems.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 10, 2020)

Seriously, it is not a sign of incipient or ongoing alcoholism to think "seem to be pretty much over this, having a shit time of things right now, wouldn't say no to a glass of red, hold on though I wonder if it'll do any harm".


----------



## Edie (Oct 10, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Seriously, it is not a sign of incipient or ongoing alcoholism to think "seem to be pretty much over this, having a shit time of things right now, wouldn't say no to a glass of red, hold on though I wonder if it'll do any harm".


If you’re over the illness it’s a moot point isn’t it. It’s drinking or using drugs when you are still unwell that’s a concern. I’ve had a 40 degree fever and still needed a dig. Or coughing my guts up but still shuffling outside for a fag. It’s a warning sign about your priorities that’s all. If she’s well and is just being super cautious it’s a non event.


----------



## LDC (Oct 11, 2020)

Had flu jab at work today (healthcare), glad to get it now as have to leave a good time gap between it and having the vaccine trial jab, so might have had to wait ages if work weren't giving them out today.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 11, 2020)

Not really a personal consequence, but I was in town yesterday for the first time in ages, and somehow ended up on bar street at 9:45pm, as I'd left my bike there and had to pick it up. 9:45pm is the new 2am - there were sobbing girls clutching their high heels, shrieking, potential fights about to break out. Glad I had a bike to make a quick escape. Felt very old and very sober (despite my three ciders). 

Then I had to go through town again at 2am, and it was eerie - completely deserted.


----------



## ash (Oct 11, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Not really a personal consequence, but I was in town yesterday for the first time in ages, and somehow ended up on bar street at 9:45pm, as I'd left my bike there and had to pick it up. 9:45pm is the new 2am - there were sobbing girls clutching their high heels, shrieking, potential fights about to break out. Glad I had a bike to make a quick escape. Felt very old and very sober (despite my three ciders).
> 
> Then I had to go through town again at 2am, and it was eerie - completely deserted.


I took a taxi through Clapham High Street at 9pm
last night and it felt like 1am. Women fighting and falling into the road I suppose it’s a result of the 10pm close everyone is drinking earlier and faster!!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 11, 2020)

Yes I had noticed this lately (also, 10-11pm is the new 3am nightbus, which is worth avoiding)


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 12, 2020)

My brother has just been sent home from work due to a Covid outbreak.  He now has to isolate for 2 weeks.


----------



## andysays (Oct 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> My brother has just been sent home from work due to a Covid outbreak.  He now has to isolate for 2 weeks.


Hope your brother is OK. What job does he do?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 12, 2020)

kabbes said:


> We went.  It was fine.


Not allowed to go from Cardiff and other local lockdown areas but you english are!!


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 12, 2020)

andysays said:


> Hope your brother is OK. What job does he do?



He works in a call centre so in that environment Covid could spread easily.


----------



## andysays (Oct 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> He works in a call centre so in that environment Covid could spread easily.


My BiL works in a supermarket call centre (he used to be a delivery driver). I think they have been testing everyone there every week.

Does your brother still get paid?


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 12, 2020)

andysays said:


> My BiL works in a supermarket call centre (he used to be a delivery driver). I think they have been testing everyone there every week.
> 
> Does your brother still get paid?



Proper tests or just temperature tests?  I/we delivery drivers get temp tested every morning by an Amazon bloke with a temp gun.

Yeah, my brother still gets full pay, so he’s fortunate  in that sense

He’s only been back to work for 3 weeks or so from furlough too, but Covid seems to be exploding again in the NE.


----------



## andysays (Oct 12, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Proper tests or just temperature tests?  I/we delivery drivers get temp tested every morning by an Amazon bloke with a temp gun.
> 
> Yeah, my brother still gets full pay, so he’s fortunate  in that sense
> 
> He’s only been back to work for 3 weeks or so from furlough too, but Covid seems to be exploding again in the NE.


I'm pretty sure they've been getting regular "proper" tests, but not sure about the frequency.

Glad to hear your brother is still getting paid.

(could you please edit your quote of my post to remove the name of the supermarket. I shouldn't have mentioned that without his permission)


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 12, 2020)

Amazon have just informed that drivers can no longer leave parcels with neighbours (this has been relaxed recently) starting from tomorrow due to govt Covid tier restrictions advice.

So that will add an extra hour of work to routes as Amazon make drivers reattempt parcels that couldn’t be delivered on first attempt if customers aren’t home.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 12, 2020)

Went to a work-prompted Covid test the other day, because there was a minor outbreak amongst a few, in just a couple of areas of my workplace.

The test was easy to deal with for me, with none of this 'gagging and nauseous' reaction that I'd been fearing .

My test result was texted to me by NHS Wales on Sunday morning 

I'm _*NEGATIVE*_


----------



## existentialist (Oct 13, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Went to a work-prompted Covid test the other day, because there was a minor outbreak amongst a few, in just a couple of areas of my workplace.
> 
> The test was easy to deal with for me, with none of this 'gagging and nauseous' reaction that I'd been fearing .
> 
> ...


Yes, but what about your infection status?  #getscoat


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm attending an online streamed funeral tomorrow, gonna be weird , wish I was able to be with all my friends on such an occasion


----------



## LDC (Oct 13, 2020)

The person our house has been in a bubble with has just had a positive test. The last contact we had with them was 8 days ago, and it was significant, with someone here staying in same house as them for 2 full days. None of us have symptoms.


----------



## mr steev (Oct 13, 2020)

My daughter's grandma has tested positive... not good as she's elderly and not in great health (asthma and COPD)


----------



## LDC (Oct 13, 2020)

mr steev said:


> My daughter's grandma has tested positive... not good as she's elderly and not in great health (asthma and COPD)



Does she have any thoughts about where she might have picked it up from?


----------



## LDC (Oct 13, 2020)

Fuck right off with your 'sad faces' weepiper and frogwoman - they feel like very early flowers on my grave or something!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fuck right off with your 'sad faces' weepiper and frogwoman - they feel like very early flowers on my grave or something!


I shall keep my concern for your household's welfare and warm wishes to myself then, sirrah!


----------



## mr steev (Oct 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Does she have any thoughts about where she might have picked it up from?



A pub apparently.

She started to cough and lost her sense of smell a few days afterwards and was contacted through track and trace the same day, so went and got tested.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fuck right off with your 'sad faces' weepiper and frogwoman - they feel like very early flowers on my grave or something!


I "liked" it even though I obviously don't like it. 


Feels like a big socialising night here up North. Even my landlady has gone out, and she never goes out  

Er, also, usually she would live alone, and be able to "form a bubble", but since I live with her now, she now can't have a bubble and I am her household, meaning she can't have her grandchildren over  Hopefully this won't mean she decides to boot me out.


----------



## LDC (Oct 13, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I "liked" it even though I obviously don't like it.
> 
> 
> Feels like a big socialising night here up North. Even my landlady has gone out, and she never goes out
> ...



Yeah, likewise 'like/not like'. Yeah, ffs hope she doesn't boot you out.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 13, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Er, also, usually she would live alone, and be able to "form a bubble", but since I live with her now, she now can't have a bubble and I am her household, meaning she can't have her grandchildren over  Hopefully this won't mean she decides to boot me out.



Wasn't the point of the 'rule of 6' stuff that it superseded all previous guidelines including the 'bubble' stuff?

Although I would 100% support anyone being as cautious as they want to be, and limiting their circle of potential contacts as much as feels right for them at any given time!


----------



## miss direct (Oct 13, 2020)

No, the rule of six has nothing to do with bubbles. Bubbles are for people who live alone. 

I don't think she is being cautious, it's more her family wanting to follow the rules.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 14, 2020)

Starting to worry about my parents again.  Both of them live in cities which had low infection figures first time around but are now seeing big outbreaks at the universities which almost inevitably are going to spill over into the wider community.  They know it and they're being very careful, but psychologically it's hard for them, especially mum, who's faced with the prospect of Christmas alone.  She's sounding depressed, and I don't know what I can do about it beyond what I'm already doing.

I don't think my brother and his wife are helping very much either.  I get that they lead very busy lives, especially at the moment, but seeing her grandchildren means a lot to mum - as they're well aware - and they could make a bit more time than they do for the odd Zoom call.  As it is, it's almost impossible to pin them down to a time.  They're also annoyed with dad because he said he doesn't feel safe picking the boys up from school, which is completely unreasonable of them: he's 73 and his partner is severely asthmatic.  I can't help thinking that at some point I or my sister might have to say something to them, which won't be a comfortable conversation...


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm feeling really sad today, I haven't seen my parents since Feb half term, and although I often go that long without seeing them, I was hoping to go up at Oct half term, which is no longer possible. The rates are very high in Liverpool and I know my dad is frightened (he has heart failure) and my mum too, I think (no diagnoses but an elderly heavy smoker and compromised lung function) but she is less in touch with her feelings than my dad.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 14, 2020)

I went out for lunch with a friend yesterday.  It was an airy well spaced out restaurant but the table they put us on on was tiny and after two hours eating and chatting, I'm pretty sure that if my friend happened to have covid, she would have given it to me.  She's not particularly high risk, but her daughter works in a school and she has three grandchildren she visits regularly.  I still enjoyed my food and the conversation, but I found myself leanng away when she leaned in.  Depressing.

And the bloody students have brought Covid to Bournemouth.  My plan is to round them all up, put them on Brownsea Island a la Lord of the Flies until they have all caught and recovered from it and then put them to work in the care homes.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 14, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> They're also annoyed with dad because he said he doesn't feel safe picking the boys up from school, which is completely unreasonable of them: he's 73 and his partner is severely asthmatic.  I can't help thinking that at some point I or my sister might have to say something to them, which won't be a comfortable conversation...



Yes that's totally unreasonable. I'm not going near any schoolkids and Cornwall's relatively safe. Perhaps ask them if they realize what asymptotic transmission means and how it's prevalent with schoolkids? Good on your dad for not picking them up.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Perhaps ask them if they realize what asymptotic transmission means and how it's prevalent with schoolkids?



I doubt they've thought about it very much tbh.  I won't go as far as calling them covidiots, but they've been more complacent about the virus throughout than I'm comfortable with, and they don't seem to understand why other people are taking it very seriously indeed.  Tbh most of us have a slightly difficult relationship with my - Tory, right-libertarian - sister-in-law, and I think the pandemic and its consequences have driven the wedge in further.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 14, 2020)

Not really looking forward to this lockdown. My mum didn't cope with the last one very well at all.


----------



## LDC (Oct 14, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> I went out for lunch with a friend yesterday.  It was an airy well spaced out restaurant but the table they put us on on was tiny and after two hours eating and chatting, I'm pretty sure that if my friend happened to have covid, she would have given it to me.  She's not particularly high risk, but her daughter works in a school and she has three grandchildren she visits regularly.  I still enjoyed my food and the conversation, but I found myself leanng away when she leaned in.  Depressing.



Indeed. Restaurants have been shown to be a significant factor in passing the infection on. I think the whole idea of 'covid-secure' pubs and eating places is a bit of a joke, and has just been brought in to make it look like something is being done and for the economy. I won't eat or drink inside again now until things are well under control.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 14, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Indeed. Restaurants have been shown to be a significant factor in passing the infection on. I think the whole idea of 'covid-secure' pubs and eating places is a bit of a joke, and has just been brought in to make it look like something is being done and for the economy. I won't eat or drink inside again now until things are well under control.



Hi how are you feeling today?


----------



## LDC (Oct 14, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Hi how are you feeling today?



I'm OK thanks for asking. No symptoms or positive tests here in this house. Just one person self-isolating as they had contact with a known positive case and now they're waiting for a test result. The timescales of contact make it very, very unlikely they'll be positive though.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Perhaps ask them if they realize what asymptotic transmission means and how it's prevalent with schoolkids? Good on your dad for not picking them up.



Better not ask them what asymptotic transmission means, try asymptomatic even  I read it as asymptotic for several months until I realized.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 16, 2020)

I was going to see a long time urbanite for his birthday this weekend (outside in pub garden). I probably won't be seeing him at all now because London has just gone into Tier 2.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I was going to see a long time urbanite for his birthday this weekend (outside in pub garden). I probably won't be seeing him at all now because London has just gone into Tier 2.



You can still meet someone not from your household outside in Tier 2. It's only indoor socialising that is banned.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 16, 2020)

He's cancelled it, I think he is worried about the virus too tbh. I've asked him if he wants to go for a walk instead.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> He's cancelled it, I think he is worried about the virus too tbh. I've asked him if he wants to go for a walk instead.



Fair enough.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 16, 2020)

Not a consequence for me personally but for a colleague who has returned to India after 18 months here in the UK, apparently if you rock up in India you get bunged in compulsory quarantine for 14 days unless you have  a test certificate dated within the last 48hrs saying you don't have the lurgy. The standard of quarantine accomdation is apparently a bit rough (perhaps even Pontins standard)  so he forked out for a private test the day before he left. It cost him £500, there's money to be made even in the middle of a crisis.


----------



## lazythursday (Oct 17, 2020)

This time round I am finding it much harder to agree boundaries with my partner, who is much more sociable than me and struggling a lot now with weekends. He's currently got a friend round drinking at his place which has really pissed me off. We're already bending the rules (well breaking them) by being in a bubble with a couple of friends who need the support. He has reduced his social contact down to a level which feels really minimal to him but is really stressing me out. Not really sure how to deal with it other than send him to his place for the winter which would be a bit grim.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 17, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> Well that was a bit of a scary week.
> 
> Last Sunday I lost my sense of taste, or so I believed. Felt rough. By Monday I had lost all energy, called in sick and booked a test. Problem was, my 85 year old father in law was up from London staying with us when we went into lockdown here in North Wales. In addition, he's due to have surgery to remove a malignant sarcoma on his face at Guy's on Monday (the hospital tracked him down to tell him). Then, Mrs Cheese developed a temperature.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to say, father in law's operation went well, including skin graft. Shouldn't need any further radiotherapy, etc. Small victories


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 18, 2020)

Government here to announce tomorrow whether the entire country is going to level 4 or level 5
 Or somewhere in between.
I hope it has an effect. 
Numbers have grown rapidly here over the past 18 days.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 19, 2020)

This is a bit of a first world problem / moan but it is suddenly dawning on me that I will almost certainly be in the UK over the New Year period.  I have not been in the UK since about 2001 because I always take it as an opportunity to take a 5 day holiday.  Initially it was with mates but for the last decade it has been with my g/f.

That I haven't got that holiday the other side of Christmas to look forward to makes me sad.  In the scheme of things and compared to the death and suffering it is a tiny thing but still...


----------



## LDC (Oct 19, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The person our house has been in a bubble with has just had a positive test. The last contact we had with them was 8 days ago, and it was significant, with someone here staying in same house as them for 2 full days. None of us have symptoms.



Forgot to update this. The person in this house who'd been in contact with the above person who tested positive got a negative test, 48 hour turn round which is better than expected. Strictly speaking no test or self-isolation was needed for the person in this house apparently as the contact with the other person was 8 days before they had symptoms/tested positive.

They've enrolled in the dogs sniffing out Covid trial now (it's probably got a better name!) which I think you can only do within a short time of having a +/- test result. You wear a mask for a few hours, and a tshirt and socks for 12(ish) hours, then send them off for dogs to sniff and be trained on.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 19, 2020)

People are starting to self isolate left right and center at my pub. I'm 2 chefs down and the burden of work and having to come home to 3 babies as well as dance to the tune of Covid is becoming rather... _attrite. _Thankfully I've managed to stay safe so far, as has my family, but I've extended family in Scotland who have suffered a few deaths (elderly relatives). It's all so fucked.


----------



## zora (Oct 19, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> This is a bit of a first world problem / moan but it is suddenly dawning on me that I will almost certainly be in the UK over the New Year period.  I have not been in the UK since about 2001 because I always take it as an opportunity to take a 5 day holiday.  Initially it was with mates but for the last decade it has been with my g/f.
> 
> That I haven't got that holiday the other side of Christmas to look forward to makes me sad.  In the scheme of things and compared to the death and suffering it is a tiny thing but still...



First world problem or not, I have found that you never know which aspect of the whole horridness is suddenly going to kick you in the gut. 
One of the biggest emotional wobbles I had was around cancelling my annual Oyster card! Big fucking deal, one might say, but obviously there was a lot of "stuff" attached to it. Took me three attempts of going on the website and starting the refund application until I finally went through with it.


----------



## Mation (Oct 20, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> This is a bit of a first world problem / moan but it is suddenly dawning on me that I will almost certainly be in the UK over the New Year period.  I have not been in the UK since about 2001 because I always take it as an opportunity to take a 5 day holiday.  Initially it was with mates but for the last decade it has been with my g/f.
> 
> That I haven't got that holiday the other side of Christmas to look forward to makes me sad.  In the scheme of things and compared to the death and suffering it is a tiny thing but still...


My New Year has been defined by the time I spend with my pixie friend for a decade and a half. She moved back to her home country a few years ago, but every New Year she returns here, to her real home. She stays with me for most of January.

This year we had to forgo my spring visit there and her summer visit here. But they aren't habitual. It was crap, but then so are many things, this year.

It really shouldn't be a big deal in the grand scheme of things, but the thought of a New Year without the pixie is making me desperately sad.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 20, 2020)

My cousin in South Africa has been taken to hospital with covid . Dunno how he is now but when I spoke to him last they were deciding whether to keep him overnight.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 20, 2020)

Mrs Frank is trying to get a test but the credit check thingie for a home test kit says she doesn't exist and there are no walk-in tests available anywhere.

I know this sort of thing is happening all over the place but fucking hell it's ridiculous


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2020)

#worldbeating


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 20, 2020)

My cousins out of hospital fortunately.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 20, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Mrs Frank is trying to get a test but the credit check thingie for a home test kit says she doesn't exist and there are no walk-in tests available anywhere.
> 
> I know this sort of thing is happening all over the place but fucking hell it's ridiculous


It's way easier to call 119 to get a test I found, I never pass the identity check though so can't do it online.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 20, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> It's way easier to call 119 to get a test I found, I never pass the identity check though so can't do it online.



Yeah this is what we did in the end. Still a fucking pain in the arse but the test is on its way. I'm pretty sure we both had the virus months back so not too worried about the results tbh.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 20, 2020)

I had a message earlier that a old, true friend has Covid. We have been friends for forty years. We went to gigs together all over as part of a group. We have already lost one of the gang to this pandemic. He was a great, hilarious lad, only 54.
I do hope that my lovely friend pulls through okay, I’m very worried about her.
On top of that another old close friend, the vocalist out of the band I worked with has throat cancer, he had a op last week. Never rains does it!


----------



## miss direct (Oct 21, 2020)

This thread is so sad.

I am currently in tier 1, but going back to the North and will be in tier 3. Because I live with a landlady, I can't make a bubble, so will be unable to see anybody inside.  It's actually tempting to get my own flat for this sole reason  

There's only so much walking around the park you can do now it's cold and gets dark early (will be before 5pm once the clocks change next week).


----------



## existentialist (Oct 21, 2020)

Inevitably, it has occurred to the ex-formerly-known-as-Mrs-E that two single households can "bubble". So, she'd like to do that.

Which, along with the oh-so-casual "Haha, if I sell my house before I move to France, maybe I'll have to come and stay with you for a few days...", prompts a fairly definite response.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Inevitably, it has occurred to the ex-formerly-known-as-Mrs-E that two single households can "bubble". So, she'd like to do that.
> 
> Which, along with the oh-so-casual "Haha, if I sell my house before I move to France, maybe I'll have to come and stay with you for a few days...", prompts a fairly definite response.
> 
> View attachment 235286



i think "bubble off" would be a suitable response...


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 21, 2020)

Got my flights booked to go back to work 

Requested a hire car to get me from Cornwall to Heathrow instead of the absolute cluster fuck that the BA Newquay flight is

Also got my quarantine hotel booked for the other end. 14 days full isolation and two tests 

Just working out how the fuck to get tested 96 hours before flight 

Got a postal/courier home test option lined up and a back up clinic option in either Bristol or Heathrow if it goes tits up 

All in about 600 quids worth

I’m starting to tighten up my “bubble” basically keeping away from housemates and strict personal hygiene. I’m used to cleaning my hands every time I move rooms so hopefully, touch wood I’ll get to work unpoxed, worst case scenario is getting to the country and getting ill and being thrown into a two tier health system 

Other than that 3 months on leave has fucking flown by. Three months on a boat to get me through till end January

Onwards and upwards


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 21, 2020)

I’m in the weird situation having tested positive 20 days ago, and having been completely asymptomatic throughout, of being unable to work as the PCR tests are still picking up COVID RNA. 
A client is sending a nurse round in the morning to administer a serological test...I’ve no idea what that will show.
I know I’ve been very lucky, as have my household, who also tested positive and were asymptotic. (And the cleaning lady who is negative). I’ve spent a fortune in tests! 

I’ve been pretty much in quarantine for months...the only thing I can think of is that I caught it when I did my work medical, which involves going to a bunch of doctors’ offices.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 21, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Just working out how the fuck to get tested 96 hours before flight



There are a bunch of private testing companies popping up. Careful though, I know a few people who have been let down by their 24 hour claims. One of my customers had to cancel a load of stuff this week because their team didn't get their results in time.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 21, 2020)

Taken a COVID test this evening - really not sure if this could be it or not but I've had a slight temp (though not fever levels) that's been lasting longer each day since Monday and more accompanied by a slight headache, and with half term coming up I want to be sure I'm not traipsing a mild case around and I know you should take it in first 5 days. High temperatures are a relative rarity for me, so it's notable to have a raised temp a few days in a row like this. So half term will be fucked if this is a positive, although tbf, and perhaps just for this kind of reason, we didn't have much planned. On the upside, kids won't miss as much school.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Up here in the NE we’re still on high alert tier 2 having just narrowly avoided going into tier 3.

Touch and go it seems right now.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2020)

Well we be in tier 3 from Saturday. I have just started my next bout of chemotherapy, having to go to Sheffield every three weeks. I have to self test at least 48 hours prior to my appointment for COVID-19. Of course my lack of white blood cells for a week to ten days makes me quite high risk. But I have to do it. Fortunately Mrs S is able to work from home, so we have been isolated pretty much since February.  My employers have been outstanding in their support so I am indeed in a much better position than so many here in many ways.
But it is unnerving and I am dubious when on hospital visits.
I was there last Thursday for pre-treatment bloods, stood in an orderly queue, sanitised hands, masked up, when another patient, obviously with some serious personality disorder came straight in, no mask, no hand wash. Pushed through the queue, coughing and spluttering, demanding to be seen straight away because his knees hurt. He is a cancer patient, but two assistant nursing staff had a terrible time trying to calm him and shepherd him away from some very ill,  seriously at risk patients.

I’m there today for bloods, fingers crossed!


----------



## 8115 (Oct 22, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Well we be in tier 3 from Saturday. I have just started my next bout of chemotherapy, having to go to Sheffield every three weeks. I have to self test at least 48 hours prior to my appointment for COVID-19. Of course my lack of white blood cells for a week to ten days makes me quite high risk. But I have to do it. Fortunately Mrs S is able to work from home, so we have been isolated pretty much since February.  My employers have been outstanding in their support so I am indeed in a much better position than so many here in many ways.
> But it is unnerving and I am dubious when on hospital visits.
> I was there last Thursday for pre-treatment bloods, stood in an orderly queue, sanitised hands, masked up, when another patient, obviously with some serious personality disorder came straight in, no mask, no hand wash. Pushed through the queue, coughing and spluttering, demanding to be seen straight away because his knees hurt. He is a cancer patient, but two assistant nursing staff had a terrible time trying to calm him and shepherd him away from some very ill,  seriously at risk patients.
> 
> I’m there today for bloods, fingers crossed!


I don't think you can diagnose a personality disorder by the symptom of not washing your hands.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2020)

8115 said:


> I don't think you can diagnose a personality disorder by the symptom of not washing your hands.


He was obviously having a breakdown. It was quite upsetting to see him so distressed.  Sorry for seeming presumptuous.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2020)

Hope it goes okay today Sprocket.  x


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 22, 2020)

miss direct said:


> This thread is so sad.
> 
> I am currently in tier 1, but going back to the North and will be in tier 3. Because I live with a landlady, I can't make a bubble, so will be unable to see anybody inside.  It's actually tempting to get my own flat for this sole reason
> 
> There's only so much walking around the park you can do now it's cold and gets dark early (will be before 5pm once the clocks change next week).



Yeah the bubble rules really fuck you if you're in shared housing. First time round I was in a shared house with three other people and we decided the only fair thing was for none of us to have contact with our partners. 

Conversely Mrs Frank had a live-in landlord and had no choice but to accept the fact that his mates kept coming round to the house throughout lockdown.

I'm aware that part of the reason I'm now more keen on a national lockdown than I was back in March is that I'm in a better situation now and would find it easier to get through than the last one. That obviously doesn't apply to everyone. The fact that this whole thing has been so badly handled that we're back to square one or worse fills me with rage. Because another lockdown will cost more lives, it will cause more suffering, and yet it'll soon be the only option left on the table. But fucking Serco are making a killing out of it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Hope it goes okay today Sprocket.  x


All good thanks sojourner.  
Apart from having to clamber up eight flights of stairs due to lift restrictions. Keeps ya fit, they reckon.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> All good thanks sojourner.
> Apart from having to clamber up eight flights of stairs due to lift restrictions. Keeps ya fit, they reckon.


Kinell, 8 flights?! Great that it went okay chuck


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Kinell, 8 flights?! Great that it went okay chuck


The knees, the knees!  🙄


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 22, 2020)

My brother and his wife have just tested positive for covid 😕


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 23, 2020)

My nephew (in his 20s) has tested positive, so that's my sister, brother-in-law and niece in self isolation for 2 weeks.  They live near Birmingham.  My nephew had what he thought was a cold and only got tested as other people at work had tested positive, so probably caught it at work.  My BIL has high BP but they are otherwise in good health so hopefully should be OK.  I'm considering what food parcels/things to do I can send to keep them sane.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2020)

An colleague's stepmum has just died of this bastard disease and his dad's in hospital with it. He wasn't able to be with her when she passed.

Another office colleague is self-isolating awaiting results of a test after her brother (who works elsewhere in college) has tested positive.

It really feels close. It's like a deadly version of the Kevin Bacon game. I've been hanging on for half term. One day to go. Fuck this plague and fuck the twats in charge who should be serving us, not serving us up to their financial partners.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 23, 2020)

Really sorry to hear this mate x


----------



## LDC (Oct 23, 2020)

Just had my first dose of the Novavax vaccine trial. Whole thing took about 3 hours, included screening tests and questions, bloods and observations, a swab, and then a shot of either the vaccine or placebo (water).

Quite exciting! Back in 3 weeks for the second dose of the same thing and in the meantime tracking any symptoms or adverse reactions.


----------



## LDC (Oct 23, 2020)

In more sobering news I have mentioned that someone I know of (friend of a friend really) died a while back of the virus. Just heard today one of his brothers has just died as well. Separate houses, times of infection, and being ill. Both were males in their 40s, no health issues that know of. Grim and sad as fuck for the remaining sibling.


----------



## zora (Oct 23, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> In more sobering news I have mentioned that someone I know of (friend of a friend really) died a while back of the virus. Just heard today one of his brothers has just died as well. Separate houses, times of infection, and being ill. Both were males in their 40s, no health issues that know of. Grim and sad as fuck for the remaining sibling.



That sounds absolutely devastating.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 23, 2020)

Just heard that a friend who works in a care home, and tested positive back in late May, has tested positive again.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2020)

We have had our first case at school, but in a stroke of breathtaking luck, haven’t had to send anyone home.  
Kid was off Monday and tuesday as unwell.  Parents send him back in on Wednesday morning. He arrives on site at 7.41am.  Is in the year 10 outdoor area.  By 8.29am he’s realised he feels worse, told a teacher who sat him in an isolated space, teacher had called the parents and kid has been collected - all before registration has even started.  CCTV confirms that from when he arrived at school he wasn’t close enough to anyone to trigger them being at risk.  

Sorted.

On the other hand we had a parent complain this week that her child was sitting next to a slightly open window as being cold might give him COVID.  In fact, she was horrified that any child would be asked to sit near a window during a pandemic.  

So we may have so far dodged the COVID-school situation, but this really is the year thatkeeps giving, in terms of new and exciting stuff to deal with.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2020)

one colleague has tested positive for teh plague, and one other (whose husband has already tested positive) now has symptoms.

don't think i have been in what NHS class as 'close contact' with either recently so not officially self isolating yet

we were pretty much slung out of the office yesterday to work from home until further notice no matter how impractical


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> one colleague has tested positive for teh plague, and one other (whose husband has already tested positive) now has symptoms.
> 
> don't think i have been in what NHS class as 'close contact' with either recently so not officially self isolating yet
> 
> we were pretty much slung out of the office yesterday to work from home until further notice no matter how impractical


😞
Almost the same situation here except we’ll probably be told to come back Monday as normal. 
I don’t know if I’m a close contact to them but I am to two of their close contacts. Guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2020)

Looby said:


> 😞
> Almost the same situation here except we’ll probably be told to come back Monday as normal.
> I don’t know if I’m a close contact to them but I am to two of their close contacts. Guess I just have to wait and see.



dunno really.  colleague A (who has tested positive) had a meeting with colleague B who is fairly sociable with colleague C who sits at the next desk to mine so we are possibly just over 2 metres apart most of the time (there was a vague plan at one stage to move desks around but it never happened)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2020)

Three students self isolating because family members they live with have tested positive. None have been in college this week. Half term next week then resits the week after with only students sitting resits due onsite - I'm WFH thankfully.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm WFH. Interesting times for my profession. I'm a Facilities Manager. Even heard a member of the institute for workplace and FM on the radio.....that's a first (Twice!).

I am currently looking after two buildings which are open to anyone with 'essential needs', Basically anyone who has issues working from home can go to the office and use a desk (30 tops)

We have shut down, cleaned and re-opened both offices twice due to positives. Got this down to a 12hr turnaround.

We have around 600 people at home. For London this is not a big thing. Many only turned up once or twice a week before and they are mainly self sufficient techies. Our other office (Contact Centre) had already trialled homeworking and kitted 80% of the office out with kit suitable for it. We had everyone up and running very quickly because when the pandemic set our phones on fire we had to answer them. They had already gone to a 4 day week (for same money).

My work day is looking after all those people. Lots of ergonomic help, wellbeing, equipment etc, couriers, H&S, covid securing our sites, managing contractors. Busier now than I have been in years. I can't look away from the screen for 5mins at the moment. We are also recruiting 10 new starters a week. To date my employer has been impeccable (despite my constantly upsetting people who make daft decisions).

Life is ok. I'm good. Coming up for 14 months sober. My boy has lost his job. He is living with me, so that is money I need to provide now. He gets universal credit and is looking for work. He'll be alright. He's 22. You can afford to have nothing at 22 (if you live with your dad).

I am learning about music and making a record. I don't go out much. My mental heath has been on high alert fight or flight for months....which is tiring, but I'm feeling pretty tough. I have meds, weed and coffee.

What I see dealing with so many people at home living with this madness is that every single one of them is seeing and feeling this experience differently, so I almost have to start from scratch when dealing with the same issues for each one. I've also witnessed the horribly cramped conditions some people are trapped in. One person did not have a chair as they had no room. Months sat on a bed on a laptop. By zoom we have helped re-arrange the space to fit a small desk and chair. It's quite emotional talking with people about their personal situations and the help they need. I see a lot of huge big kitchens too. Disparity is everywhere.

My age uk lady friend passed away. We had a tough few months at the end there. My Grandfather has gone too. I am trying to do what I can locally to support people. We really need to kill poverty forever.

I am a hermit pretty much now. Went to Derbyshire and sat among some rocks last week. It was nice.

Stand tall, keep moving innit.....


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 24, 2020)

My sister has been in contact with someone who had a positive test. She was in a work meeting on Wednesday (couldn't really be done at home given the nature of the job) and they all took their masks off because nobody could understand each other


----------



## LDC (Oct 24, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> My sister has been in contact with someone who had a positive test. She was in a work meeting on Wednesday (couldn't really be done at home given the nature of the job) and they all took their masks off because nobody could understand each other



Ah shit. What's her plan now? Have T&T contacted her?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 24, 2020)

She's getting a test, should be delivered today.


----------



## LDC (Oct 24, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> She's getting a test, should be delivered today.



Has she still got to isolate for the days if it comes back negative? Some people have to, depends on the contact afaik.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 24, 2020)

I think so yeah.


----------



## LDC (Oct 24, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I think so yeah.



I think generally the process is self-isolate for 14 days without a test, but your household don't have to, then a test if you develop symptoms, and then the 14 days re-starts from the time any symptoms start if you get them? If no symptoms then free after 14 days. It's quite complicated! I gave up trying to know it and just check every time now.

Same happened with the person I share a house with recently, and we both had to go on the .gov website and figure it all out.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I think generally the process is self-isolate for 14 days without a test, but your household don't have to, then a test if you develop symptoms, and then the 14 days re-starts from the time any symptoms start if you get them? If no symptoms then free after 14 days. It's quite complicated! I gave up trying to know it and just check every time now.
> 
> Same happened with the person I share a house with recently, and we both had to go on the .gov website and figure it all out.


Yeah, if my colleague's test comes back positive I'll isolate for 14 days - I'm not due back on site until Nov 9th anyway, which will be 18 days since I was in contact with her and 16 anyone else at college - and I wouldn't get tested unless I got symptoms.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 24, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I think generally the process is self-isolate for 14 days without a test, but your household don't have to, then a test if you develop symptoms, and then the 14 days re-starts from the time any symptoms start if you get them? If no symptoms then free after 14 days. It's quite complicated! I gave up trying to know it and just check every time now.



That could be very useful information in my current circumstances, thank you.

Useful because along with a fair few others, 15 or so maybe, I've been stood down from work since Wednesday afternoon -- sent home and told to do nothing until I hear more! 
Someone who I (probably) share the same work bus with has reported quite bad Covid symptoms and has been tested, we await result.

I doubt I'll hear anything from work until Monday, but if the person tests positive, it's interesting that I may well be told to isolate but not necessarily test. I'd been expecting that I'd need to test again.

I suppose that may yet happen, but we'll see. 
We're in Wales' current version of lockdown now anyway. 
Civil Servants like me are counted as essential workers so if the person tests negative, I'll be back to work (with luck, not until Tuesday   )

I'm feeling fine, staying at home completely today, with only a  short walk and shop likely tomorrow -- the weather's shit anyway, so no issues


----------



## scifisam (Oct 24, 2020)

A friend I saw recently has tested positive for corona after becoming symptomatic. I'm outside the 48 hour window, but I would get tested if I could. Can't get an NHS test without claiming I have symptoms, which I don't, and I don't want to lie, and can't afford a private one because this is a really hard month financially. The friend had to get a private one because she couldn't get an NHS one for several days, which would have been useless.

It should be easier to get tested.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 25, 2020)

Unwittingly broke the rules today, Mrs Q and I who are in Tier 1 have been to see my parents whom we thought were also in Tier 1 but it would seem that they are in fact in Tier 2, my brother and his wife who live near my parents also showed up under the impression that Mum Q and Dad Q (and them) were all happy Tier 1's.  Since there were 6 of us from 3 households meeting indoors the law was flouted if not deliberately.
Admit freely to it being my mistake but it was an easy one to make in this current faff.
We had a general catchup of how the lurgy has been for the Q's and the medical professionals amongst the family have been hammered by it. 
Brother Q's No 2 son (lives with nurse) and No 4 son (nurse married to a fellow nurse) have had  it. No 3 son (not a nurse) is waiting on a test since he thinks he has it. Only Daughter despite working in a Care Home where a third of the residents have died of it has shown no signs of it despite being tested several times. Clearly being young and strong is the thing to be in a pandemic.
Sister (radiographer) has had it and given it to her husband who despite being 66 was barely affected at all though he is fit (retired builder) 
I was able to update them that Middle Q (yet another nurse) has had it and given it to her boyfriend.
All infected Q's so far have made full recoveries but No 3 son is concerned for his pregnant partner and we are all detemined to keep it away from Mum Q and Dad Q who are in their 80's


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 25, 2020)

MickiQ : Best of luck  for all concerned, Q-Man!!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 25, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I’m in the weird situation having tested positive 20 days ago, and having been completely asymptomatic throughout, of being unable to work as the PCR tests are still picking up COVID RNA.
> A client is sending a nurse round in the morning to administer a serological test...I’ve no idea what that will show.
> I know I’ve been very lucky, as have my household, who also tested positive and were asymptotic. (And the cleaning lady who is negative). I’ve spent a fortune in tests!
> 
> I’ve been pretty much in quarantine for months...the only thing I can think of is that I caught it when I did my work medical, which involves going to a bunch of doctors’ offices.


Well, on Friday a client kindly sent a nurse round to test me at home. Exactly 3 weeks since the first positive test and I get a negative on the PCR; the serological gave me a non-reactive on the IgM and an equivocal on the IgG. So, back to work today, starting with a rapid blood test that had me unreactive on IgM and IgG. 
i guess I’ll do another blood test at the end if the week to see if I’m developing antibodies, which _might_ mean a have some level of immunity. 
I suspect this means I’ll be going offshore in 10 days for a month to try and catch up with the bills.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 25, 2020)

Ah shite. Just heard that a family friend is in hospital with pneumonia and now sepsis. I fear we won't see him again as they told his girlfriend they won't let her in till he's critical.


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2020)

A friend of my parents just died of it, after being on a ventilator for a few days.  He was quite a lot older than they are.  I have really mixed up feelings because i cant help thinking this might make them more cautious, it being so close to home, and tbh i disliked the man quite a lot. I know thats really shitty of me, i'm not actually happy to hear he's dead.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 27, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Got my flights booked to go back to work
> 
> Requested a hire car to get me from Cornwall to Heathrow instead of the absolute cluster fuck that the BA Newquay flight is
> 
> ...



Final total to get tested to get on ‘plane 

Pre flight corona PCR test. 140 
Courier necessary to get to lab in time to fly 395
Back up Heathrow test if postal test fucks up 140 
Extra day of car hire in case postal test fucks it 96

TOTAL 771


----------



## two sheds (Oct 27, 2020)

I'd wait until they've got dogs on the case myself


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 27, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i think "bubble off" would be a suitable response...



Or maybe....burst that bubble 😁


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 27, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Ah shite. Just heard that a family friend is in hospital with pneumonia and now sepsis. I fear we won't see him again as they told his girlfriend they won't let her in till he's critical.


The stubborn old boot is getting better! He has MS too bless him and he told the nurses that if they did not help him he would crawl out even if it took him a few hours. Oh I can't tell you how relieved I am. He was a huge part of my youth, briefly let us live with him and was one of the first people to get me and talk to me like he believed I was bright and talented. Can't wait till its safe for us to see him


----------



## Cloo (Oct 27, 2020)

So I have found out our synagogue is has been holding in-person  distanced bar/bat-mitzvahs since July which gives me hope we can do daughter's postponed one in person next summer. I'm going to email the bnei mitzvah lady and ask what the current arrangements are; I assume guest numbers v limited but most of our families are members anyway, so getting the immediate family in should be a goer. Obviously, things will have changed again by the end of June, hopefully for the better, although I'm not convinced it will be any better than this given the government's incompetence, but it would be handy to have a baseline so we can set expectations and plan scenarios. One thing that seems clear talking to friends is we can't necessarily expect proactive updates from the synagogue as to what's allowed, so we had better check in with them in the run up about what's going on.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 28, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's becoming insistent and argumentative, he's removed himself from social media having posted a diatribe against  BLM and had all his sensible friends go 'are you ok? You know the links you've posted are horseshit, don't you?'



Now forwarding mail-outs from Nigel Farage about investing in gold and the banking system collapsing. Also telling me not to get to a blue badge for my autistic son because of the Government having a record of it. My son who receives DLA, goes to a 'special' school, paid for by the local authority, with LA transport and has had a SEN statement/EHCP since he was 3


----------



## tim (Oct 28, 2020)

My uncle died, unexpectedly, yesterday and whilst my cousins were gathering his wife who was participating in a randomised trial got a phone call to say she had tested positive. All rather sad and complicated. They are awaiting a postmortem on my uncle but they are assuming that it is Covid related, although he did have other health issues.

Trying to organise a funeral is clearly going to be very complicated. As I get older, I get increasing convicted of the need to give a proper "send off", which I can't see happening for Uncle Peter


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 28, 2020)

Not really a personal consequence but an online mate of mine who is an entomologist in Iran is trying to get a book published about the ladybirds within Iran. He's not poor or anything by Iranian standards but life was already very difficult with the sanctions and everything and he has no money to get scientific equipment, cameras etc for research. I want to help but I'm not sure how really when I don't have much money myself. It's very upsetting what's happening there.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 28, 2020)

He discovered a new species of ladybird recently, Oenopia shirkuhensis.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2020)

Oenopia shirkuhensis sp. nov. (Coleoptera, Coccinellidae) from Iran mimicking Adalia bipunctata - PubMed


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 28, 2020)

Mrs Q's parents live on Merseyside, Mrs Q spoke to them yesterday and the FiL had a rant it would seem a Level 3 lockdown does not apply to door to door salesmen who are also protected by magic masks that only need to cover their chins.
Also my nephew (Brother's No 3 Son) has indeed tested positive for Covid so he has moved out of his home and is stopping with Brother Q's No 1 son who works from home. No 1 Son's partner who can't work from home has moved in with No 3 son's pregnant partner. I did ask my Brother if this is allowed under Govt guidelines however he informs that SiL has ruled that the most important thing is protecting L and her baby and Boris can shove any rules up his ass.
I wouldn't argue with her and my brother certainly won't.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Oenopia shirkuhensis sp. nov. (Coleoptera, Coccinellidae) from Iran mimicking Adalia bipunctata - PubMed


Yep that's it. Really cool.


----------



## tim (Oct 28, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Mrs Q's parents live on Merseyside, Mrs Q spoke to them yesterday and the FiL had a rant it would seem a Level 3 lockdown does not apply to door to doo salesmen who are also protected by magic masks that only need to cover their chins.
> Also my nephew (Brother's No 3 Son) has indeed tested positive for Covid so he has moved out of his home and is stopping with Brother Q's No 1 son who works from home. No 1 Son's partner who can't work from home has moved in with No 3 son's pregnant partner. I did ask my Brother if this is allowed under Govt guidelines however he informs that SiL has ruled that the most important thing is protecting L and her baby and Boris can shove any rules up his ass.
> I wouldn't argue with her and my brother certainly won't.



Sorry, but this brought to mind the intro to _Soap

_


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2020)

Used to love that  not thought about it for years


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 28, 2020)

tim said:


> Sorry, but this brought to mind the intro to _Soap
> 
> _



I remember that, the guy with ventriloquist dummy was awesome.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2020)

Chuck and Bob  



Him at back right, too.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2020)

Couldn't make this up!

On way to a walk in covid testing place earlier, it pissed it down and I got wet including feet, had to walk further than thought as it wasn't clear which end of a long road the test centre was situated, was well windy.
Had an email on the way saying I am at risk of redundancy!!
Saw a crow and a smashed mirror


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 28, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Couldn't make this up!
> 
> On way to a walk in covid testing place earlier, it pissed it down and I got wet including feet, had to walk further than thought as it wasn't clear which end of a long road the test centre was situated, was well windy.
> Had an email on the way saying I am at risk of redundancy!!
> Saw a crow and a smashed mirror



Urggh.  I'd go back to bed if I was you.  Give up on today.

Do you think your job is at risk or you're just being caught up in the wider process?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Urggh.  I'd go back to bed if I was you.  Give up on today.
> 
> Do you think your job is at risk or you're just being caught up in the wider process?


Definitely at risk, retail


----------



## andysays (Oct 28, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Couldn't make this up!
> 
> On way to a walk in covid testing place earlier, it pissed it down and I got wet including feet, had to walk further than thought as it wasn't clear which end of a long road the test centre was situated, was well windy.
> Had an email on the way saying I am at risk of redundancy!!
> Saw a crow and a smashed mirror


Good luck with the test result and the other stuff


----------



## Mation (Oct 29, 2020)

Fucking idiot workmate came in today coughing, sneezing and spluttering. Refused to wear a mask. Didn't want me to open the window because it was chilly. Said she knew for sure she just had a cold. Didn't want to wear anything warmer. Management didn't send her home, but, after shouting at me for calmly (much more calmly than I felt) suggesting we needed ventilation, she fucked off home of her own accord.

Yay.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 29, 2020)

Mation said:


> Fucking idiot workmate came in today coughing, sneezing and spluttering. Refused to wear a mask. Didn't want me to open the window because it was chilly. Said she knew for sure she just had a cold. Didn't want to wear anything warmer. Management didn't send her home, but, after shouting at me for calmly (much more calmly than I felt) suggesting we needed ventilation, she fucked off home of her own accord.
> 
> Yay.



It's that sort of behaviour that makes me think there's no fucking chance of ever controlling the virus. 

Less than 20% that are told to self isolate, do so, which makes contact tracing totally pointless. 

WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 29, 2020)

Mation said:


> Fucking idiot workmate came in today coughing, sneezing and spluttering. Refused to wear a mask. Didn't want me to open the window because it was chilly. Said she knew for sure she just had a cold. Didn't want to wear anything warmer. Management didn't send her home, but, after shouting at me for calmly (much more calmly than I felt) suggesting we needed ventilation, she fucked off home of her own accord.
> 
> Yay.


I used to tell people to fuck off home when they came to work sick _before_ covid. The fuck are you doing here? No we don't want your germs thanks.


----------



## Mation (Oct 29, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's that sort of behaviour that makes me think there's no fucking chance of ever controlling the virus.
> 
> Less than 20% that are told to self isolate, do so, which makes contact tracing totally pointless.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people?


We're shit at realising that the rules are there precisely because we're shit at judging when they might apply, rather than there only to be followed when we know they do apply.

We're screwed, basically.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 29, 2020)

First-world problems one, but the kids both have reaallllly long Easter breaks and for once we have a clear week which is not Passover (which basically prevents us going away as it usually falls slap bang in the middle of school holidays)... but we're not going to be able to fucking go anywhere by April, are we?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2020)

Cloo said:


> but we're not going to be able to fucking go anywhere by April, are we?



you might be allowed to go in to your garden...


----------



## oryx (Oct 29, 2020)

Mation said:


> Fucking idiot workmate came in today coughing, sneezing and spluttering. Refused to wear a mask. Didn't want me to open the window because it was chilly. Said she knew for sure she just had a cold. Didn't want to wear anything warmer. Management didn't send her home, but, after shouting at me for calmly (much more calmly than I felt) suggesting we needed ventilation, she fucked off home of her own accord.
> 
> Yay.


A very similar thing happened to a friend of mine recently.

When she and other colleagues complained to their management, about her not only not going home but getting stroppy about it all they did was send out a feeble email asking everyone to respect each other.

I was incandescent on her behalf!


----------



## Mation (Oct 29, 2020)

oryx said:


> A very similar thing happened to a friend of mine recently.
> 
> When she and other colleagues complained to their management, about her not only not going home but getting stroppy about it all they did was send out a feeble email asking everyone to respect each other.
> 
> I was incandescent on her behalf!


I was glad she went home. But she shouldn't have come in the first place; been allowed in, having come; or been allowed to stay, having got in. If she's wrong about what she's got, that's potentially everyone in the department affected. And even if she's right, but has passed a cold on, loads of people (and their families or housemates) might have to self-isolate and get a test, not knowing for sure what their symptoms are. It's such a fucking shit thing to do.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 29, 2020)

I really appreciate all the downheartedness and pessimism recently being talked of in this thread 

Biggest sympathies to all, genuinely. 
(And especially to tim  and ddraig  -- and everyone!)


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a magic new drug called '*Optimism*'  

Obligatory health warning : I can *in no way *predict the correct dose of '*Optimism*' (R, TM  ) to take, and I can _even less_ predict the appropriate time to increase the dose ....... 

'*The Scientists*'  want to avoid releasing the main ingredient of '*Optimism*' for now, but a leak has reached me that this ingredient is called *VACCINE!! * 

I've recently been becoming dependent, even addicted big-style , to the point of falling down the rabbit- I mean *V-hole*, on this *Vaccimine* stuff  

But it feels good, man  

Add plenty of beer  for even more fun effects!


----------



## Looby (Oct 29, 2020)

Edited. Fucking Covid just about covers it.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I really appreciate all the downheartedness and pessimism recently being talked of in this thread
> 
> Biggest sympathies to all, genuinely.
> (And especially to tim  and ddraig  -- and everyone!)


appreciate downheartedness and pessimism?? 

and you just had to go and add a *BUT! *albeit in a separate post...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 29, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> *BUT!*
> 
> I have a magic new drug called '*Optimism*'
> 
> ...


Yeah, you probably want to avoid taking too much of that, given even the best-case (but realistic) predictions for the availability and effect of vaccines.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 29, 2020)

ddraig said:


> appreciate downheartedness and pessimism??
> 
> and you just had to go and add a *BUT! *albeit in a separate post...



Come on now. They were _entirely_ separate posts**

First one was fully genuine, honestly.

Second one was just taking the piss more or less,  and trying to cheer things up a tad.
(Pisstake post had *zero* to do with the preceding post -- not intentionally anyway).

**I'll edit _one word_ out of the second one though.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 29, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, you probably want to avoid taking too much of that, given even the best-case (but realistic) predictions for the availability and effect of vaccines.



Get your point, certainly 

But vaccine-related predictions vary hugely at the moment, especially about timing. 

Yet there've been so many different pieces of vaccine-research going on, that both the most optimistic *and* most pessimistic predictions on when a safe/reliable vaccine emerges, could *both* easily be very wrong 

Anyway, as I said, that earlier post from me was a pisstake  really.


----------



## bimble (Oct 30, 2020)

My dad tested positive , mum negative but I think that is a mistake. Both just have a cough . They’re both in their 70s and I am completely freaking out which is no use at all to anybody.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2020)

Hope your parents are OK bimble


----------



## izz (Oct 30, 2020)

bimble said:


> My dad tested positive , mum negative but I think that is a mistake. Both just have a cough . They’re both in their 70s and I am completely freaking out which is no use at all to anybody.


A wise chap once said to me, whenever something startling happens, panic like a bastard, panic big time, run around in a total flap for a while, then stop, take a few breaths, take complete stock of the situation and crack on and deal with it. 

Freaking out is absolutely the right reaction for just now, so doing that until it's out of your system is worth it. Then you'll be just fine 😊


----------



## bimble (Oct 30, 2020)

Thats exactly what I needed to hear right now thanks izz . Strange that when the exact thing happens that you’ve been worrying about all year it still comes as a massive shock.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 30, 2020)

One theoretical model of our behaviour is that we have an immature reaction exactly as a child would and we also have a learned mature response that comes through experience.  The mature response doesn’t replace the immature one, just gets overlaid.  So the child reacts first — panic, fear, wanting a grown up to deal with it — then the adult comes in and says, “hang on, I know what I should be doing”.

Under this framework, there’s no point in resenting or feeling guilty about the initial immature reaction.  Just let it be and then bring the mature adult in.

All of which is a very long-winded way of just saying what izz already said much more snappily, but I like to feel validated.


----------



## izz (Oct 30, 2020)

You are very welcome. As for expected shocks, they happen all the time because although you can imagine how it would feel if one or both of your parents caught the virus you will only know what it's like when it happens. You're doing well, keep on keeping on.


----------



## izz (Oct 30, 2020)

kabbes said:


> One theoretical model of our behaviour is that we have an immature reaction exactly as a child would and we also have a learned mature response that comes through experience.  The mature response doesn’t replace the immature one, just gets overlaid.  So the child reacts first — panic, fear, wanting a grown up to deal with it — then the adult comes in and says, “hang on, I know what I should be doing”.
> 
> Under this framework, there’s no point in resenting or feeling guilty about the initial immature reaction.  Just let it be and then bring the mature adult in.
> 
> All of which is a very long-winded way of just saying what izz already said much more snappily, but I like to feel validated.


----------



## bimble (Oct 30, 2020)

I’ve offered to go and try to be useful, which they’ll get back to me on. My mum was booked in to have a hip replacement surgery this coming week (which she really needs) but that’s unlikely now isn’t it.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 30, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Final total to get tested to get on ‘plane
> 
> Pre flight corona PCR test. 140
> Courier necessary to get to lab in time to fly 395
> ...



This just gets more fucked up.

I went out last night for a final beers night,  happy that I had a lazy day packing and saturday I’d travel up to London see parents,  hit a hotel and catch the Sunday morning flight out of Heathrow 

My negative test result, swab taken and couriered the length of the country was received and tested virtually fucking immediately. Certificate was dated 28th making it impossible to fit the 96 hours before Sunday flight. I was expecting a fuck up but I didn’t expected them to beat their minimum process time by two fucking days. 

Only option...bring the flight forward 24 hours to fit the test certificate.....

So I’m balls to the wall packing and sorting shit out I had two days to organise,  got to drive through the night to get to Heathrow for silly O’Clock 

It’s never easy but this Corona shit adds extra FUCK YOU

Onwards and upwards..

See you all in 2021


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2020)

Good luck bellaozzydog , and bimble  - hope your folks will be okay.


----------



## bimble (Oct 30, 2020)

I’m much calmer now, maybe adulting is kicking in (but also had a beer). They both feel fine apart from the cough, and theyve probably had the virus at least 5 days (length of cough), with no deterioration, so that bodes well.
They are very silly heedless people, were standing at the door of the pizza restaurant the day lockdown lifted over there, it was pretty much inevitable that they’d get the virus with how they’ve been carrying on and far better now (medical knowledge wise) than if they’d caught it in March.
I think there’s a good chance they’ll be ok but am staying away from googling the stats on their age group.. Current battle is getting them to measure their oxygen levels, just in case they drop whilst they’re feeling fine.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 30, 2020)

I got this for interest's sake recently - I saw warnings about poor-quality oximeters but this being Salter I thought would be good, and it does seem so. Even if the absolute readings aren't right I'm hoping they'll show accurate trends. Amazon  but only place I could see it.





__





						Salter Finger Tip Pulse Oximeter, Measures Oxygen Saturation, Pulse Rate, Perfusion Index and Pulse Bar – Dual Colour Easy to Read OLED Display, 2 x AAA Batteries Included : Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders of £20 or more. Buy Salter Finger Tip Pulse Oximeter, Measures Oxygen Saturation, Pulse Rate, Perfusion Index and Pulse Bar – Dual Colour Easy to Read OLED Display, 2 x AAA Batteries Included at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## bimble (Oct 30, 2020)

They’ve promised to get a friend to deliver one to them tomorrow morning , just to make me stop nagging 👍


----------



## bimble (Nov 1, 2020)

They’re both still feeling fine, just the cough nothing else. Am very optimistic now though I have never video called so much in my life.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2020)

Christ. 😱 Ten years in six months.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2020)

I read somewhere we'd all aged an average of 4 years in the last 6 months.  I seem to be an outlier.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 2, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I read somewhere we'd all aged an average of 4 years in the last 6 months.  I seem to be an outlier.



I definitely look younger, but then I gave up booze


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> I definitely look younger, but then I gave up booze


Ah. I took it up enthusiastically.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2020)

My daughter is supposed to be getting married on Friday in Scotland. There isn’t a suitable emoji for massive anxiety!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2020)

moomoo said:


> My daughter is supposed to be getting married on Friday in Scotland. There isn’t a suitable emoji for massive anxiety!


Whereabouts?  Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2020)

you don't look older danny la rouge!  Thats just some extra wisdom you've grown, suits you.


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2020)

Both parents still doing fine, still  just the coughs.  I _think _i can officially stop worrying around thursday evening.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Whereabouts?  Hope it all goes smoothly.



Gretna.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2020)

> Conservative MP Chloe Smith has urged the public to "check for lumps" and continue to use the NHS throughout the second lockdown - after she was diagnosed with breast cancer.
> 
> The MP for Norwich North, who is the constitution and devolution minister, said she aims to "carry on as normally, positively and openly as possible" during her treatment.



Too late MP Cunt Smith, your party have defunded and are selling it off


----------



## Superdupastupor (Nov 2, 2020)

Expire!// Espirre! = Exhale! Sneeze!
(portuguese)

You´d have though they'd have gone over and checked comprehension before I had a stick half-way up my nasal canal 

NEG- btw


----------



## Sue (Nov 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> you don't look older danny la rouge!  Thats just some extra wisdom beard you've grown, suits you.


CFY


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2020)

moomoo said:


> Gretna.


Level 2.









						Coronavirus (COVID-19): staying safe and protecting others
					

Rules and guidance on how to stay safe and help prevent the spread of COVID-19. Includes advice on Christmas and the festive season.




					www.gov.scot


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

Just been advised to self-isolate for either 14 days or 10 days, starting from last Friday - yes, I'm confused too.
And I was due to go on leave for 2 weeks from Wednesday....


----------



## LDC (Nov 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Just been advised to self-isolate for either 14 days or 10 days, starting from last Friday - yes, I'm confused too.
> And I was due to go on leave for 2 weeks from Wednesday....



Which bit is confusing, the 10 or 14 days, or the self-isolation bit, the last Friday bit, or something else? Assume it's from your infectious security guard at work?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Which bit is confusing, the 10 or 14 days, or the self-isolation bit, the last Friday bit, or something else? Assume it's from your infectious security guard at work?


The amount of time I need to stay indoors. Awaiting clarification.


----------



## LDC (Nov 2, 2020)

Did you see this? Explains it all clearly I think.









						What to do if you have coronavirus (COVID-19) or symptoms of COVID-19
					

Advice on staying at home (self-isolation) and avoiding contact with others if you have tested positive for coronavirus (COVID-19) or have symptoms of COVID-19




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Just been advised to self-isolate for either 14 days or 10 days, starting from last Friday - yes, I'm confused too.
> And I was due to go on leave for 2 weeks from Wednesday....



Best postpone the leave until after you finish self isolating


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Best postpone the leave until after you finish self isolating


But then I’d have to work from home and I don’t want to do that. Have plenty to do though as I’d booked the time off for a film festival which has now gone online and starts tomorrow, so in a way it’s perfect timing. though no exercise for two weeks is going to be tough


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 2, 2020)

I just had a call to say my friend Lesley who was diagnosed with Covid a few weeks back is recovering slowly and hopes to be back fighting fit before too long.
This has made my day.
I have lost far too many friends over the last three years.  All my best to any with family and friends suffering.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> Both parents still doing fine, still  just the coughs.  I _think _i can officially stop worrying around thursday evening.


I am happy and relieved for you, you must have been out of your mind with worry


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2020)

Well, I start volunteering in a primary school next week. Volunteers have to wear masks but kids don't (?? bizarre....surely I'm more likely to catch it from them than vice versa), social distancing in place, no touching their materials, etc. My eyes aren't very good so unless they write really big, I don't think I'll be able to see anything they write. 

And, from a friend of mine - a question. She's recovered from covid, and has been asked by the NHS to donate plasma. She's worried about alcohol and marijuana being in her blood. She doesn't need to be worried about that, does she?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Well, I start volunteering in a primary school next week. Volunteers have to wear masks but kids don't (?? bizarre....surely I'm more likely to catch it from them than vice versa), social distancing in place, no touching their materials, etc. My eyes aren't very good so unless they write really big, I don't think I'll be able to see anything they write.
> 
> And, from a friend of mine - a question. She's recovered from covid, and has been asked by the NHS to donate plasma. She's worried about alcohol and marijuana being in her blood. She doesn't need to be worried about that, does she?


Unless she's got a blood alcohol level well over the drink-drive limit at the time they take the plasma, I'd be amazed if it was significant. And, unless they're *looking* for cannabis (why?), they're never going to notice.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2020)

Oh my god danny la rouge , you look soooo fucking Scottish    Ace to finally see your face  

I've deffo aged. Not going on stage and being flooded with adrenaline all summer, plus dancing in the fresh air, has had an impact on me


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyway, we were supposed to be visiting my lass and her woman up in the back of Scotch beyond in a couple of weeks. That's not fucking happening now. I was gonna risk it, get tested beforehand etc, but not now. For all we know, Nicola's posted bastard guards on the border.


----------



## LDC (Nov 2, 2020)

miss direct said:


> And, from a friend of mine - a question. She's recovered from covid, and has been asked by the NHS to donate plasma. She's worried about alcohol and marijuana being in her blood. She doesn't need to be worried about that, does she?



I suspect they'll ask about that in the pre-screening and they can decide if it makes her a suitable donor or not. I ask patients about their alcohol and drug use when it's relevant and it never matters in any way other than helping me work out what's going on and get them the best treatment. Think it'll be the same with that.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I suspect they'll ask about that in the pre-screening and they can decide if it makes her a suitable donor or not. I ask patients about their alcohol and drug use when it's relevant and it never matters in any way other than helping me work out what's going on and get them the best treatment. Think it'll be the same with that.



Thanks and existentialist  I'll pass this on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

Being beardy really suits you danny la rouge - and the length means you can now sculpt interesting beards and enter beardy-weirdy competitions.  

And how the fuck have you got less white hair in yours than mine, given I'm younger than you?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Being beardy really suits you danny la rouge - and the length means you can now sculpt interesting beards and enter beardy-weirdy competitions.
> 
> And how the fuck have you got less white hair in yours than mine, given I'm younger than you?


I put it down to salad cream.


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2020)

Can I ask a work/rules question? 
We’re about to have some work done in the house, a complete bathroom refit including plastering and flooring. Initially I was mainly worried about being able to wash but actually I don’t think I’m going to be able to work from home here.
I need confidentiality for meetings and calls and it’s going to be noisy with lots of dog management needed.
I don’t feel comfortable being in the office full time.  

I have a friend who will probably let me stay with him for the duration.
I know the rules are that you shouldn’t travel to another home. Is this in any way classed as an exceptional situation?

We need the work done, the bathroom is mouldy and black and basically fucked. My landlord would like to go ahead and so would the contractor.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2020)

Looby said:


> Can I ask a work/rules question?
> We’re about to have some work done in the house, a complete bathroom refit including plastering and flooring. Initially I was mainly worried about being able to wash but actually I don’t think I’m going to be able to work from home here.
> I need confidentiality for meetings and calls and it’s going to be noisy with lots of dog management needed.
> I don’t feel comfortable being in the office full time.
> ...



Sounds like a good reason to be out of the house.

 We spent the last lockdown with no shower because it was leaking through my bedroom ceiling after the latest bodged repair by whichever of the landlord's mates reckoned himself a plumber and it was miserable. Landlord was more than happy to delay repairs indefinitely of course.


----------



## zora (Nov 2, 2020)

I think so, too. I mean it's one of those slightly more complex scenarios which probably isn't spelled out in the rules, but it all sounds on fairly solid ground. 
Construction/essential maintenace is allowed. Your essential work needs to carry on, and your friend's place is probably much more covid-secure than your office. Will you actually be living there for a while, or just go there for the daytime to do your work? But either way, either I guess you would be forming a new household with this friend for the duration, so to speak, or you will be using it as your workspace. If the latter, I guess maybe you could go above and beyond and write your own mini-risk assessment along the lines of "I will be using x room, thoroughly ventilate it at x interval, we will be wearing masks if in in communal areas and adhere to distancing etc"...?
Disclaimer: Not a lawyer  and was already quite wrong once today about someone's question wrt quarantine!


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2020)

I think both my landlady and I have quietly decided (without even discussing it) that we should be able to have a bubble outside of each other. 

We live separate lives - cook separately, rarely sit in the same room (big house) and it just seems unfair/illogical that because we have ended up living together, rather than alone (this wasn't supposed to happen...she was meant to be moving to Scotland, but another pandemic consquence meant she didn't go), we should only be allowed to be indoors with each other. So she's gone to stay with her children and grandchildren tonight and I spent last night with a friend. 

I've followed every single rule so far, wore a mask since March, barely go out, barely see anyone, and I think many others like me are now interpreting the rules in a slightly different way than before.


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2020)

zora said:


> I think so, too. I mean it's one of those slightly more complex scenarios which probably isn't spelled out in the rules, but it all sounds on fairly solid ground.
> Construction/essential maintenace is allowed. Your essential work needs to carry on, and your friend's place is probably much more covid-secure than your office. Will you actually be living there for a while, or just go there for the daytime to do your work? But either way, either I guess you would be forming a new household with this friend for the duration, so to speak, or you will be using it as your workspace. If the latter, I guess maybe you could go above and beyond and write your own mini-risk assessment along the lines of "I will be using x room, thoroughly ventilate it at x interval, we will be wearing masks if in in communal areas and adhere to distancing etc"...?
> Disclaimer: Not a lawyer  and was already quite wrong once today about someone's question wrt quarantine!


I’d go and stay there. It means I can work, shower etc and my friend’s house is 30-40 mins from home but it’s the only option really.
I need to discuss it with him and see if he is still ok with that now we have new restrictions. He lives alone but works with his parents and sees them daily.
It’s a big place and we can distance well there.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 3, 2020)

Bugger.
Mrs mx has had a positive test.  She's been feeling rough/tired/achey but none of the cough/temperature/taste symptoms, but went for a test to exclude it, and she has got it.

I'm off for a test tomorrow.  I felt a bit rough yesterday, and not great today, but put it down to a hangover.   We'll see.

Household now self isolating, obv.  I won't be able to go to my local tomorrow night for the planned "drink the pub dry" session.  Bugger.  

Really pissed off - we've all been so careful.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 3, 2020)

Sounds like you'd be exposed to fewer people than going in to work, so it makes sense.


----------



## Mation (Nov 3, 2020)

I think more people at work are going to have to die before management get it into their fucking idiot heads that all the safety stuff they drew up wasn't just there to glance at and say oh well, we have to do [insert vastly unsafe thing here].

On the smallest of plus sides, at least they're doing it to themselves too rather than just cocooning themselves and exposing the rest of us, but ffs. Why don't they get it? (Not get covid - get an understanding.)


----------



## elbows (Nov 3, 2020)

Because they got their management jobs in the first place because of their ability to fudge and get their priorities wrong and serve the agendas that the rich and powerful want them to serve?


----------



## zora (Nov 4, 2020)

Mation said:


> I think more people at work are going to have to die before management get it into their fucking idiot heads that all the safety stuff they drew up wasn't just there to glance at and say oh well, we have to do [insert vastly unsafe thing here].
> 
> On the smallest of plus sides, at least they're doing it to themselves too rather than just cocooning themselves and exposing the rest of us, but ffs. Why don't they get it? (Not get covid - get an understanding.)



I "liked" this in the sense of "This, x 1000000"!

I honestly don't get either why they (your and my management both) don't get it.


----------



## Mation (Nov 4, 2020)

elbows said:


> Because they got their management jobs in the first place because of their ability to fudge and get their priorities wrong and serve the agendas that the rich and powerful want them to serve?


To a degree, yes, and ever more so the further up the line. But when I see four of them working together in an office (on their own), windows closed, door closed, no masks, even though they know theoretically about airborne transmission and ventilation (as in I know for sure they've heard about it in some detail ) I can see that the virus isn't very concrete to them. Their own personal risk assessment seems to be that they can get away with opening the window very briefly, every now and again, but no more, as it's cold.

It genuinely doesn't even occur to them that when the capitulate to requests for a load of extra people in the department for a day that they might wear masks that day, or insist that the extra people do, or both, or warn the rest of us, or work out and schedule who will be where when.

They seem to have some fixed beliefs and to think no further. "Yes, but you're in your bubble." (The bubbles don't make any sense if you randomly add in extra people coming and going all day, stopping e.g. to chat with and hug someone I then have to spend hours with.) 

I've got a couple of weeks off coming up. Probably a good idea. I can see myself losing it with them, otherwise.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 4, 2020)

Is there anything I should be doing today, that I won't be able to do for the next month? Can't think of anything other than eating in a restaurant...


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Is there anything I should be doing today, that I won't be able to do for the next month? Can't think of anything other than eating in a restaurant...



Haircut, waxing, cinema, buying shoes? Apart from the shoes thing potentially most of it isn't stuff you absolutely need to do. Though I wish I could go for a wax and will not like the next month without one.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 4, 2020)

Got hair cut yesterday. Wouldn't usually care, but it was getting out of control. I admire your commitment to waxing in the winter.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Got hair cut yesterday. Wouldn't usually care, but it was getting out of control. I admire your commitment to waxing in the winter.



Not the legs, those I just shave. It's genuinely far more comfortable to be waxed and really hard to do yourself at home. But I'm in isolation so I just have to wait till next month.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 4, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Is there anything I should be doing today, that I won't be able to do for the next month? Can't think of anything other than eating in a restaurant...



Buy weed and get your haircut? That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 4, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> As I'd previously mentioned my Dad's situation earlier, the  updateto  all of you who were very kind, he's out of the coma, off the ventilator and apparently on the mend .



A happy update - Dad drove his car for the first time in 9 month's yesterday, just to the supermarket and back, waiting for my Mum while she did the shopping, but it's a quite a comeback from almost losing him.

Thanks again to everyone who posted kindly over the summer


----------



## Supine (Nov 4, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Buy weed and get your haircut? That's what I'm doing.



Weed isn't impacted by the lockdown


----------



## souljacker (Nov 4, 2020)

Supine said:


> Weed isn't impacted by the lockdown



You can never be too careful though. Always think ahead like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2020)

Someone send me some please!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2020)

Absolutely fucking fuming.  Chased one of the small business tenants in the centre for payment of an invoice, and he sent an auto reply back saying he was working from home after testing positive! First I fucking heard of it! I manage this building and he should have informed me.

He's got 3 staff working in a 140 sq ft windowless office, was in here last Tuesday, and none of them are isolating or have had a test. I've had to email everyone else in the building to tell them and to request they get a test, and ask him to get them tested and to isolate. I doubt very much they will, as he reckons he wasn't symptomatic when he was last in (despite it being only fucking 9 days ago) and has told me they have no symptoms. He's a tight-arsed small business owner who doesn't want his staff at home  I've reminded him about asymptomatic transmission.

For FUCKS sake. 

I've booked myself a test anyway and emailed the boss to ask about working from home again for the next month, given he's said fuck all about it so far


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2020)

Meanwhile, my sister calls and asks us to have my niece overnight as she’s got to stay somewhere overnight for something work-related. She knows I’m self-isolating wtf. I think overnight stays are ok for work, but having an 8 year old who is going to school every day overnight in the same house as a self-isolator and a 78 year old is not on is it?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Meanwhile, my sister calls and asks us to have my niece overnight as she’s got to stay somewhere overnight for something work-related. She knows I’m self-isolating wtf. I think overnight stays are ok for work, but having an 8 year old who is going to school every day overnight in the same house as a self-isolator and a 78 year old i*s not on is it?*


No, it isn't.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 5, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Absolutely fucking fuming.  Chased one of the small business tenants in the centre for payment of an invoice, and he sent an auto reply back saying he was working from home after testing positive! First I fucking heard of it! I manage this building and he should have informed me.
> 
> He's got 3 staff working in a 140 sq ft windowless office, was in here last Tuesday, and none of them are isolating or have had a test. I've had to email everyone else in the building to tell them and to request they get a test, and ask him to get them tested and to isolate. I doubt very much they will, as he reckons he wasn't symptomatic when he was last in (despite it being only fucking 9 days ago) and has told me they have no symptoms. He's a tight-arsed small business owner who doesn't want his staff at home  I've reminded him about asymptomatic transmission.
> 
> ...



You're chasing him for payment. A bullshit dose of plague is a decent reason for him not to pay for a couple of weeks...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You're chasing him for payment. A bullshit dose of plague is a decent reason for him not to pay for a couple of weeks...


Nah, he's an arsehole, but usually pays on time.  I only found out cos it was on an auto reply.

I've managed to at least shame him into them getting tests.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Quite a few people I’ve delivered to over the past couple of days have Covid and in self isolation.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 5, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Bugger.
> Mrs mx has had a positive test.  She's been feeling rough/tired/achey but none of the cough/temperature/taste symptoms, but went for a test to exclude it, and she has got it.
> 
> I'm off for a test tomorrow.  I felt a bit rough yesterday, and not great today, but put it down to a hangover.   We'll see.
> ...


My test came back negative.  Whooppee! 

We are all still self isolating of course, due to mrs mx's positive test (she's OK), which is a pain in the arse.  

In other news, I've just had to ask my mother to pop round tomorrow to bring milk, bananas and gin.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 5, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> My test came back negative.  Whooppee!
> 
> We are all still self isolating of course, due to mrs mx's positive test (she's OK), which is a pain in the arse.
> 
> In other news, I've just had to ask my mother to pop round tomorrow to bring milk, bananas and gin.


I should add that I am really really relieved that the negative test should mean that I didn't have it on Sunday, when I visited a couple of pubs and took a bus.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 6, 2020)

So I've found out more about how out synagogue was doing in-person bar/bat mitzvahs (before this month!) given daughter's rescheduled for next June, so we have a baseline for how it could operate. They'll allow 20 guests, including your own family in person - my family, siblings and their families, grandparents and great-grandparent number 21, but if it's still that limit we'll cross that line when we come to it. They are encouraging everyone to do a Friday afternoon Zoom service for wider family/friends where bar/bat mitzvah kid does all their stuff as well, so that sounds good to me, especially as gsv has lots of family long haul who can join that way.

I mean, fuck knows the situation by late June - I don't anticipate for a moment we won't be under some restriction and I'm not holding out an expectation for more than they're offering now necessarily, but I quite like the idea that we have a remote option to include everyone or if everything has gone to total shit again for some reason.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 6, 2020)

This virus is circulating a lot in Sheffield. My closest friend here had it a few weeks ago. Now my next door neighbour has it, caught from the school up the road. Today, a member of my bike club posted in our group that she has it (thankfully I wasn't cycling in the same group as her last weekend.) Just feels like it's only a matter of time. AND STILL there are oldies strolling around the supermarket with masks on their chins. I despair.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 6, 2020)

My daughter got married today. 💕💕


----------



## Cloo (Nov 6, 2020)

moomoo said:


> My daughter got married today. 💕💕


Mazel tov!

How many were allowed to attend?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 6, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Mazel tov!
> 
> How many were allowed to attend?



18 including the children and the bride and groom.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 6, 2020)

Went to the hospital yesterday for my weekly bloods, I was asked to take a Covid test before I left in preparation for my next round of chemo on Monday.
I have just received a text to say my test for Covid was negative.
Although my oncologist rang me just after lunch yesterday to say I must stay indoors as I have virtually no white blood cells and am extremely susceptible to all infection. Therefore my chemo is postponed for a week at least!
Then ten minutes later my GP called to say he had sent a prescription for antibiotics to the local pharmacy as I have a UTI and he wanted me to start treatment for it immediately.
So here I am Covid free but pissing like a mad otter.
And feeling very tired and bone chillingly cold. Thankfully I do not have a high temperature.
What a crock.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 7, 2020)

I did an antibody test for imperial college, it was negative so I have never had covid


----------



## ash (Nov 7, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> I did an antibody test for imperial college, it was negative so I have never had covid


me too i was really pissed off  -  but considering the lack of long term antibodies I don't think we really know


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Nov 7, 2020)

ash said:


> me too i was really pissed off  -  but considering the lack of long term antibodies I don't think we really know


Same, had an negative antibody test at the end of July...


----------



## Epona (Nov 7, 2020)

So... OH has been carted off to the hospital again with a severe asthma attack, due to pandemic status I was unable to go with him and if they keep him in will be unable to visit, I have no idea what is going on atm - last I saw of him they were hooking him up to IV corticosteroids in the back of the ambulance.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 7, 2020)

Epona said:


> So... OH has been carted off to the hospital again with a severe asthma attack, due to pandemic status I was unable to go with him and if they keep him in will be unable to visit, I have no idea what is going on atm - last I saw of him they were hooking him up to IV corticosteroids in the back of the ambulance.



Oh no.  I hope you get good news soon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2020)

Hope your husband is OK Epona


----------



## Epona (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks, I spoke to him about an hour ago and his breathing is a lot better, he was fairly groggy though and trying to get some kip - said something semi-unintelligible about waiting for chest x-rays, so I don't know whether he'll be home today or be kept in - not nice waiting to hear by phone, I'd have preferred to have gone in to the hospital with him for a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## Epona (Nov 7, 2020)

They are keeping him in a few days at least while he has IV corticosteroids.  No visitors allowed.  I'm stuck in during lockdown with just my own thoughts which with anxiety and all that is going on and your loved one in hospital is not a good thing.  Please try to be understanding and forgiving if I go a bit loopy at any point.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## weepiper (Nov 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Epona, that must be incredibly stressful for you both xx


----------



## Epona (Nov 7, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Sorry to hear that Epona, that must be incredibly stressful for you both xx



Thank you.  I know I am not the only person in a similar situation (or worse!) but I am just not sure how much more I can cope with before I lose my marbles.  I know how stressed he is going to be in hospital too, it has to get pretty dire before he'll even get in an ambulance and he had a bit of a panic last night about it when I was trying to get him to go in.* 

* (have tried to cheer myself with the similarity of the scene to trying to get a reluctant racehorse into the starting stalls)

BTW: He doesn't as far as we know have coronavirus (he's being tested of course, like all hospital admissions, but it doesn't seem to be coronavirus related), just the coronavirus still has multiple impacts on the situation - no visitors, I can't see any family or friends for support, he's terrified of catching coronavirus while he is in hospital etc.


----------



## Epona (Nov 7, 2020)

Also I am grateful that there happened to be an ambulance nearby when I called 999 last night - at first they said they were really busy and it might be a while (which is NOT what you want to hear when someone is struggling to breathe and starting to look a bit pallid and grey) and call back if the patient loses consciousness or stops breathing   but thankfully there was one nearby and they arrived within about 3 minutes.

But that is another worrying impact of Coronavirus as it stresses the system, that delays could result in increased death rate for other emergencies.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 7, 2020)

moomoo said:


> My daughter got married today. 💕💕


My middle daughter's boyfriend proposed on Valentine's Day, Middle initially said something along the lines of next year (2021) and then chaos happened. God Alone knows when it will be, I certainly don't


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 7, 2020)

Hope he gets better soon epona


----------



## Epona (Nov 7, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Hope he gets better soon epona



Thanks, I just had a text to say he had finally been fed (cheese toastie) and was looking forward to veggie lasagne with mashed potato (wtf???) for tea - he's a gannet at the best of times, but add IV steroids to the mix and hospital food looks great, he'll probably be trying to get second helpings if he can.

Oh god, just been told that they don't do puddings there   Puddings are unhealthy, but being carbed to death in the main meal with pasta + mash is fine.  The coffee shop there is called The Fontanella.


----------



## prunus (Nov 8, 2020)

Other half tested this morning - coughing, feeling shit, short of breath. Peckham walk-in. Now we wait.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 8, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I read somewhere we'd all aged an average of 4 years in the last 6 months.  I seem to be an outlier.



shave the beard off and shave 20 years off


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> shave the beard off and shave 20 years off


I’m afraid that might reveal how much weight I’ve put on though! (I am choosing to ignore the stomach).


----------



## two sheds (Nov 8, 2020)

shave that too


----------



## maomao (Nov 8, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m afraid that might reveal how much weight I’ve put on though! (I am choosing to ignore the stomach).


Bit of weight fills in the wrinkles though.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2020)

maomao said:


> Bit of weight fills in the wrinkles though.


I’m 42 and people regularly guess I’m 25-30. 👍


----------



## maomao (Nov 8, 2020)

Looby said:


> I’m 42 and people regularly guess I’m 25-30. 👍


The youngest looking 60 year old I know is waiting for bariatric surgery and is horrified at the thought he'll actually start looking his age.


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2020)

maomao said:


> The youngest looking 60 year old I know is waiting for bariatric surgery and is horrified at the thought he'll actually start looking his age.


Yeah, I do worry that if I ever manage to get the weight off I’m going to be left saggy and looking my age. 😄


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2020)

Looby said:


> I’m 42 and people regularly guess I’m 25-30. 👍


 Sasaferrato  often has people guess he's 2530


----------



## miss direct (Nov 8, 2020)

My boyfriend just got his own studio, so we finally had a place to spend time together. But now a friend of his (who lives in a flat with 3 other guys) has suspected covid so is isolating there. Waiting for test results. Hope it's negative for all our sakes.


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2020)

OH's hospital admission covid test was negative, so at least that is something.

The scripted questions they ask to determine whether covid is a likely cause of the patients symptoms was interesting - "is the patient having trouble breathing"... "yes, because he's having a severe asthma attack".  "Has he had a persistent cough?"... "Yes, but it is long term as part of his ongoing respiratory issues, it is not a NEW persistent cough"


----------



## two sheds (Nov 8, 2020)

yes the question I've heard is Do you have a new persistent cough?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 8, 2020)

two sheds said:


> yes the question I've heard is Do you have a new persistent cough?



Can a cough be both new and persistent?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 8, 2020)

Well I have an old persistent cough  so I'd say yes


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 8, 2020)

Heard today that my aunt has had a stroke this morning. Fortunately my cousin was with her at the time and is a nurse but ambulance wouldn't let her go to hospital with her mum due to covid. 

Fuck knows how this is going to pan out. Other aunt and uncle are shielding due to med problems and my parents prob should be as well.


----------



## elbows (Nov 9, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Went to the hospital yesterday for my weekly bloods, I was asked to take a Covid test before I left in preparation for my next round of chemo on Monday.
> I have just received a text to say my test for Covid was negative.
> Although my oncologist rang me just after lunch yesterday to say I must stay indoors as I have virtually no white blood cells and am extremely susceptible to all infection. Therefore my chemo is postponed for a week at least!
> Then ten minutes later my GP called to say he had sent a prescription for antibiotics to the local pharmacy as I have a UTI and he wanted me to start treatment for it immediately.
> ...



Sorry to hear that and I hope you are doing OK!


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 9, 2020)

elbows said:


> Sorry to hear that and I hope you are doing OK!



Not too bad at all thanks. More concerned of any colds or suchlike turning rapidly to pneumonia. 
Taking temperature regularly and living as isolated as possible. Cheers.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 9, 2020)

Sent home from work today with a high temperature (high 37 when I am normally a low 35), also horrendous headache which persisted from yesterday - I spent most of Sunday asleep in bed. Generally feel a bit achy and a cough developed this afternoon. 

Booked a test at a mobile unit in Camberley tomorrow, I don't fancy the walk-in one here in Reading as there's no non-permit parking within a mile of there and I frankly don't fancy my chances of walking there. Looks like I am missing out on 3 days of pay minimum this week if I get the result by Wednesday. Hopefully the agency who placed me don't replace me. I didn't call them today but I will have to do that first thing tomorrow.


----------



## prunus (Nov 9, 2020)

prunus said:


> Other half tested this morning - coughing, feeling shit, short of breath. Peckham walk-in. Now we wait.



Test result negative, we’re free to go.

I suspect there’s going to be quite a lot of this as winter comes on; the symptom set is so vague/common. Still, we escape this time.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 10, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Now forwarding mail-outs from Nigel Farage about investing in gold and the banking system collapsing. Also telling me not to get to a blue badge for my autistic son because of the Government having a record of it. My son who receives DLA, goes to a 'special' school, paid for by the local authority, with LA transport and has had a SEN statement/EHCP since he was 3



Probably a minor thing, but has told me they are refusing the flu vaccine offered at their kids school. Not that big a deal own it's own, but apparently an egg allergy is accepted as a reason to refuse why and they've cited that, having had the kid diagnosed with an allergy by some quack


----------



## miss direct (Nov 10, 2020)

Now my boyfriend's brother, and friend are both covid positive. Apparently my bf hasn't been near them for a while but it's clearly circulating among his group of colleagues and family. Think I should keep my distance, since none of them seem to give a shit about avoiding other people. Always in and out of each other's cars, going to other cities, in and out of homes, etc etc.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 10, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Now my boyfriend's brother, and friend are both covid positive. Apparently my bf hasn't been near them for a while but it's clearly circulating among his group of colleagues and family. Think I should keep my distance, since none of them seem to give a shit about avoiding other people. Always in and out of each other's cars, going to other cities, in and out of homes, etc etc.



Sadly it's twats like that, that have got us in the mess we are currently in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2020)

Four days left of self-isolation and feel like I’ve been living in a submarine. Body clock is shot to pieces - sleeping in the day and watching films at night. Hard to concentrate. Can’t wait to see daylight.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Four days left of self-isolation and feel like I’ve been living in a submarine. Body clock is shot to pieces - sleeping in the day and watching films at night. Hard to concentrate. Can’t wait to see daylight.


I'm in self isolation till Monday,  though I have wife and daughter here and am wfh, so probably not nearly as tough.   I may book the day off and go for a long walk somewhere.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 10, 2020)

I've had a difficult quarantine. Mostly work-related; overworked, stress, cramped housing conditions, initially very noisy neighbours that made the other issues worse. Mental health took a bit of a dip but I'm a lot better now.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 10, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> I've had a difficult quarantine. Mostly work-related; overworked, stress, cramped housing conditions, initially very noisy neighbours that made the other issues worse. Mental health took a bit of a dip but I'm a lot better now.


wfh is fine in many ways for me - I don't miss the commute for a start.  The stress for me is that whilst I have work to do, it has dropped off dramatically - I can't complain about being over-worked - the trouble is that the boss has noticed that and drops hints about my "productivity".  I've been drafted in to help another team, doing stuff that career wise I was doing 15 years ago, which pisses me off, but if it keeps me in a job, I'll do it.    My own noisy neighbours are a bit better at the moment, thank fuck - we've had some bad days, especially when their kids were off school.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 11, 2020)

Day ten of what’s looking like 16 days quarantine. It’s taken this long to get in a reasonable routine, sleep properly etc. Finally got my local phone reconnected so can order in things rather than just eat the stuff left outside my door three times a day

Thought I’d treat myself to one of those big pots of Hägen Das


Not the orgy of ice cream I was expecting. Room service were laughing as they handed it over sat on its own ice pack.

1/10 what am I supposed to do with that shove it up my arse?

Got my release corona test tomorow it will be nice to get out of the room and walk around a bit.

if I pass the test a boat arrives on the 16th to whisk me away to sea till 22nd jan. will be nice to have the wind and sun on my face

I have 2 series of Better call Saul to finish before then

contemplated ordering a bottle of wine......cheapest plonk was 57 quid. So they can fuck right off


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 12, 2020)

Elpenor said:


> Sent home from work today with a high temperature (high 37 when I am normally a low 35), also horrendous headache which persisted from yesterday - I spent most of Sunday asleep in bed. Generally feel a bit achy and a cough developed this afternoon.
> 
> Booked a test at a mobile unit in Camberley tomorrow, I don't fancy the walk-in one here in Reading as there's no non-permit parking within a mile of there and I frankly don't fancy my chances of walking there. Looks like I am missing out on 3 days of pay minimum this week if I get the result by Wednesday. Hopefully the agency who placed me don't replace me. I didn't call them today but I will have to do that first thing tomorrow.



Thankfully test came back negative and I am back at work. The guy I speak to at the recruitment agency is currently off following a positive test so he had sympathy. 

Process to get a test was fortunately quite quick


----------



## maomao (Nov 12, 2020)

My daughter has been sent home from school for two weeks. Aparrently three siblings in Reception, Y1 and Y2 have all tested positive and they've closed three year groups. 

Really tough because I'm out at work weekdays now. Can her mum even take her little brother to nursery next week? A five year old absolutely cannot be left in the house on her own. She took her to pick him up this afternoon because I had a late meeting.

Can her mum take her to the park on her own if she doesn't go near anyone? She's a proper duracel bunny of a kid and will go nuts being indoors for so long at this time of year.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 12, 2020)

maomoa, sorry to hear that. I don't know what the rules are (well actually I believe the rules are stay at home if isolating), but perhaps if they do go to the park, just avoid playground equipment. Walking in the morning (or when it's raining/grey so few likely to be out) could be an option. 

Just saw the bit about taking the brother to nursery too  complicated.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2020)

maomao said:


> My daughter has been sent home from school for two weeks. Aparrently three siblings in Reception, Y1 and Y2 have all tested positive and they've closed three year groups.
> 
> Really tough because I'm out at work weekdays now. Can her mum even take her little brother to nursery next week? A five year old absolutely cannot be left in the house on her own. She took her to pick him up this afternoon because I had a late meeting.
> 
> Can her mum take her to the park on her own if she doesn't go near anyone? She's a proper duracel bunny of a kid and will go nuts being indoors for so long at this time of year.


Oh god, what a pain!
If she was going there and back by car and staying in it then it would probably be ok but she shouldn’t be going out at all.


----------



## maomao (Nov 12, 2020)

Looby said:


> Oh god, what a pain!
> If she was going there and back by car and staying in it then it would probably be ok but she shouldn’t be going out at all.


We don't drive but it's a two minute walk. 

And she would take her bike and ride around, no swings. We'll see how the weekend goes first anyway. Baby brother doesn't go to nursery on Fridays anyway.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 12, 2020)

maomao said:


> My daughter has been sent home from school for two weeks. Aparrently three siblings in Reception, Y1 and Y2 have all tested positive and they've closed three year groups.
> 
> Really tough because I'm out at work weekdays now. Can her mum even take her little brother to nursery next week? A five year old absolutely cannot be left in the house on her own. She took her to pick him up this afternoon because I had a late meeting.
> 
> Can her mum take her to the park on her own if she doesn't go near anyone? She's a proper duracel bunny of a kid and will go nuts being indoors for so long at this time of year.


AFAIK simply closing a year group is not the same as saying "you kids all need to self-isolate"? It just means they can't go to school.


----------



## Thora (Nov 12, 2020)

maomao said:


> My daughter has been sent home from school for two weeks. Aparrently three siblings in Reception, Y1 and Y2 have all tested positive and they've closed three year groups.
> 
> Really tough because I'm out at work weekdays now. Can her mum even take her little brother to nursery next week? A five year old absolutely cannot be left in the house on her own. She took her to pick him up this afternoon because I had a late meeting.
> 
> Can her mum take her to the park on her own if she doesn't go near anyone? She's a proper duracel bunny of a kid and will go nuts being indoors for so long at this time of year.


The nursery would probably rather she doesn't come into the building.  Can she wait in the car?


----------



## maomao (Nov 12, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> AFAIK simply closing a year group is not the same as saying "you kids all need to self-isolate"? It just means they can't go to school.


The email isn't clear. We haven't actually been told who it was so we don't know if she counts as a close contact or not:



> I understand that this may be upsetting and frustrating news for you to receive. Our staff and
> children have done all that they have been asked, however this virus is such that we have
> needed to take further action to stop the spread. The individual(s) has not been in school
> since they developed symptoms and has been self-isolating at home, as per government
> ...


----------



## Thora (Nov 12, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> AFAIK simply closing a year group is not the same as saying "you kids all need to self-isolate"? It just means they can't go to school.


In infant school, they will all be close contacts of their class mates - no social distancing or sense of personal space, awful hygiene and spending all day in a room together.


----------



## maomao (Nov 12, 2020)

Thora said:


> The nursery would probably rather she doesn't come into the building.  Can she wait in the car?


We don't drive (and it's so close we'd walk) but no family allowed inside nursery anyway. Pick up and drop off outside. Apart from the littlun we haven't been in the building since March.


----------



## prunus (Nov 12, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> AFAIK simply closing a year group is not the same as saying "you kids all need to self-isolate"? It just means they can't go to school.



Schools are now only supposed to send home pupils who are considered to have been (or reasonably likely to have been) close contacts (within 1 metre for any length of time, 2 metres for 15 minutes plus, in an enclosed small space like a vehicle, coughed or spat on and so on), so pupils sent home (if it’s all being done right) are supposed to self-isolate for 14 days.

If three whole classes have been sent home it means (or should mean) that the school has assessed that everyone in each class is reasonably likely to fall into a close contact category, due to the way they are running their classes (ie without any strict distancing within a class/bubble, which is recognised as being the only really practical way in primary schools in particular).


----------



## maomao (Nov 12, 2020)

Thora said:


> In infant school, they will all be close contacts of their class mates - no social distancing or sense of personal space, awful hygiene and spending all day in a room together.


Depends. There's two classes per year. There are some kids she barely knows.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 12, 2020)

Thora said:


> In infant school, they will all be close contacts of their class mates - no social distancing or sense of personal space, awful hygiene and spending all day in a room together.


Yes, but I'm just trying to get an idea of the legal status. As if that matters but anyway.

I think practically it would be absolutely fine to take a kid out for (distanced) open air recreation with a parent in that sort of situation.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2020)

Just thinking on that I've not been inside any form of motorised transport since March. If I can't walk there, I've not been.  

I've not got a car, but in the world before covid by this time of the year I would have had numerous long weekends away by train, hired a car for various jollies and probably been on a plane for a week or two away somewhere, not to mention buses, trams, friends' cars and taxis on days and nights out.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 13, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Just thinking on that I've not been inside any form of motorised transport since March. If I can't walk there, I've not been.
> 
> I've not got a car, but in the world before covid by this time of the year I would have had numerous long weekends away by train, hired a car for various jollies and probably been on a plane for a week or two away somewhere, not to mention buses, trams, friends' cars and taxis on days and nights out.



No me neither - apart from a couple of visits to the vet and doctor in one of the neighbours' cars. Half tempted to get an electric bike but I'd only go up and down the valley on it so hardly worthwhile, and the dog's getting on so not sure she'd be ok running along beside me. 

Also almost tempted to get a small runabout but then I remember that I've not driven for near 20 years and the reason I've not driven for near 20 years is that I decided I was the sort of driver best kept off the roads.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 13, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Just thinking on that I've not been inside any form of motorised transport since March. If I can't walk there, I've not been.
> 
> I've not got a car, but in the world before covid by this time of the year I would have had numerous long weekends away by train, hired a car for various jollies and probably been on a plane for a week or two away somewhere, not to mention buses, trams, friends' cars and taxis on days and nights out.



Same here, with the exception of one short bus journey back in the summer when infections locally were very low.  I've not been more than a few miles from my home for eight months now.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> The email isn't clear. We haven't actually been told who it was so we don't know if she counts as a close contact or not:


That email clearly says that reception and years 1 & 2 all have to isolate for 14 days but that their siblings and parents don't have to.

It's logistics fucker. My sister had to get a neighbour to take one child to school while she stayed in with the one who had an isolating year group.


----------



## maomao (Nov 13, 2020)

It turns out that my daughter's form tutor very clearly told her mum that it was a child in the other form group. 

Am thinking of getting a neighbour to take the small one in the morning but our friendly NDN is on a new shift and might not be able to (she helped a bit last year when my wife broke her arm).


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 13, 2020)

My six-year-old nephew got an award at school today for his excellent vocabulary.  I haven't seen him in person since Christmas and don't know when I next will.


----------



## maomao (Nov 13, 2020)

Her mum took them both to see the fire engines this afternoon (we live next to an empty estate whose demolition has been postponed due to covid and the FB use for practice) so I suppose we're going with outdoors if away from people. I can't make them stay in the house and if they're not going near anyone I don't see the point of trying). But fire engines are really cool and the centre of town was pretty busy when I came home. It's hard not to do harmless stuff that brings joy when the rest of the world's taking the piss.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 13, 2020)

A bonus - not suddenly realising you’ve accidentally come to the pub on sodding Children in Need night.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 13, 2020)

On the bright side track and trace rang me today. I got my self isolation day count wrong. Its not Monday. I’m allowed out on Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2020)

One of my twin nephews has been told to self isolate which I'm not sure how thats going to work considering he's like 12 and hangs out with his brother all the time. More concerning is his mums a midwife and my mum is part of their bubble so hopefully everything is ok.

For myself I'm mostly pissed at how fucking useless my GP has been during this lot. They've now restricted any appointments to the first come first served phone at 8am basis which means I'll be lucky to ever get an appointment and its them thats told me to book one.


----------



## andysays (Nov 16, 2020)

Someone I work with has tested positive.

He apparently had contact with someone last Sunday who subsequently tested positive, and after coming to work on the Monday, was told to isolate and get tested. 

So I and a few others had brief (less than an hour, in some cases much less) contact in a mess room with some ventilation and some social distancing, but neither of those as great as they could be.

A couple of people who had the most/closest contact are already isolating and getting tested, and I'm wondering what I should do.

I'm thinking that as my contact was less than 24 hours after he caught it, it's unlikely, though not impossible, that he was already infectious, but I'm not sure whether that's correct or just me clutching at straws. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2020)

You can be infectious up to 2 days before showing symptoms.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> One of my twin nephews has been told to self isolate which I'm not sure how thats going to work considering he's like 12 and hangs out with his brother all the time. More concerning is his mums a midwife and my mum is part of their bubble so hopefully everything is ok.
> 
> For myself I'm mostly pissed at how fucking useless my GP has been during this lot. They've now restricted any appointments to the first come first served phone at 8am basis which means I'll be lucky to ever get an appointment and its them thats told me to book one.


My GP has been great, really really great.
I use the online-consult.co.uk site when I need to book anything (thankfully nothing urgent, just regular) and I usually get a call back or text (if it’s just for prescription) the same day.  

I really can’t praise them enough.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2020)

Me neither - I've had phone conversations with consultant, GP and asthma nurse. They've all been really good, really thorough.


----------



## Thora (Nov 16, 2020)

andysays said:


> Someone I work with has tested positive.
> 
> He apparently had contact with someone last Sunday who subsequently tested positive, and after coming to work on the Monday, was told to isolate and get tested.
> 
> ...


When they trace contacts, it's the 48 hours before you display symptoms/test positive.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2020)

Yep - they're looking at contacts from -2 to + 10 days after a positive test. You should isolate for 14 days from your last contact with them. So it sounds like if you saw them last Monday and you found out today you should isolate till next Monday. Only you need to if you live with other people unless you develop symptoms. No point getting a test unless you develop symptoms.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 16, 2020)

Christmas is going to be awful. 

My f-i-l is getting excited about us going home. He is busily making plans for the holiday. If we don't go he will be alone, for xmas, hogmanay and his birthday. 

I would love to go home to see my family. We had planned a lunch or dinner together. There's twenty one of us in total.

If the current lockdown rules don't change, we can't go. 

The need for negative tests done within 72 hours of returning here complicate things further.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My GP has been great, really really great.
> I use the online-consult.co.uk site when I need to book anything (thankfully nothing urgent, just regular) and I usually get a call back or text (if it’s just for prescription) the same day.
> 
> I really can’t praise them enough.



For some reason there are now 2 different sites to book things on, used to be just one. You can book various sub-appointments like nurses, diabetes tests, that sort of thing but nary a GP appointment possible. 

I will also reiterate my desire for blood tests to be more than just 20 people at opening time on a weekday as well, that really needs to change. Stick a weekend or evening appointment in ffs.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 17, 2020)

Aces
Employability tutor who shouldn't even be visiting our office has gone home after not being able to taste her lunch. Sat across the desk from her for an hour earlier. FML


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 17, 2020)

And now my daughter's best mate who she sits next to all day is isolating with her family, I dunno why.

These sharks, they keep circling.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2020)

So finally spoke to the useless bastards and they gave the wrong test so now I've got to hike out and pick up the right one then hike back once I've done it.


I would happily change but I'm only in one surgery's catchment area so kind of fucked.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> I would happily change but I'm only in one surgery's catchment area so kind of fucked.



You can register with any GP surgery that is prepared to take you.



> Since 2015, all GP practices in England have been free to register new patients who live outside their practice boundary area.
> 
> These arrangements are voluntary for GP practices. If the practice has no capacity at the time, or feels it is not clinically appropriate or practical for you to be registered so far away from home, they can still refuse registration. The practice should explain to you their reason for refusing your registration.











						Registering with a GP surgery outside the area you live
					

Since 2015, all GP practices in England have been free to register new patients who live outside their practice boundary area.




					www.nhs.uk
				




HTH


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 18, 2020)

S☼I said:


> And now my daughter's best mate who she sits next to all day is isolating with her family, I dunno why.


It's cos her mum has COVID.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2020)

My sisters had Covid for the last few weeks and only just started to get her sense of taste back.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 18, 2020)

I guess if I get the bastard I'll just eat veg for ages cos I might as well if I can't taste it


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2020)

Mine only went for like a day or so, I've had odd 'disturbances' on and off since tho.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 19, 2020)

I heard yesterday my eldest niece, 57, has Covid. She was sent home from work last week along with six co-workers after one of them presented symptoms.
All six of her colleagues have developed into Covid along with three ancillary staff.
I will update on her progress, she says it compares to a bad chest infection at the moment.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2020)

Yesterday I went for a walk before picking up the small one from school (so far one of the only in the area that hasn't had a covid case and pupils being sent home) and it's the first time I've really noticed how many people are working from home. 

Normally there wouldn't be that many signs of life in the houses I pass but yesterday I noticed lights on, people sitting in front of their computers etc.. 

Not sure what point I'm making it was just am observation really.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 19, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I heard yesterday my eldest niece, 57, has Covid. She was sent home from work last week along with six co-workers after one of them presented symptoms.
> All six of her colleagues have developed into Covid along with three ancillary staff.
> I will update on her progress, she says it compares to a bad chest infection at the moment.


What work does your niece do?  All 6 sounds like they work at very close quarters or one of them was a bit of a super spreader.


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2020)

My g/f's son doesn't have it, thankfully. Woke up Monday with a persistent cough. No high temperature or loss of taste/smell but coughing his guts up.

He's in my support bubble so we all went into isolation while we waited for the test results. They turned it around within 24 hours - genuinely impressed by that. Him, his Mum both negative, phew.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 19, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> What work does your niece do?  All 6 sounds like they work at very close quarters or one of them was a bit of a super spreader.


In a forensic laboratory believe it or not!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 19, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> What work does your niece do?  All 6 sounds like they work at very close quarters or one of them was a bit of a super spreader.


Just to correct any misapprehensions: it’s not _people_ that are superspreaders, it’s _events._  There’s nothing we are aware of that is inherent to the individual that makes them personally prone to spreading the virus if they have it.  It’s that if people are placed in the wrong circumstances, that will lead to them spreading it widely.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 19, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Just to correct any misapprehensions: it’s not _people_ that are superspreaders, it’s _events._  There’s nothing we are aware of that is inherent to the individual that makes them personally prone to spreading the virus if they have it.  It’s that if people are placed in the wrong circumstances, that will lead to them spreading it widely.


 I agree that the term 'superspreader' has become attached to events rather than people, but I'm sure I have read that some people shed more virus than others.


----------



## ignatious (Nov 19, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> I agree that the term 'superspreader' has become attached to events rather than people, but I'm sure I have read that some people shed more virus than others.


Me too. You get superspreader events, and superemitter individuals.


----------



## maomao (Nov 19, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Just to correct any misapprehensions: it’s not _people_ that are superspreaders, it’s _events._  There’s nothing we are aware of that is inherent to the individual that makes them personally prone to spreading the virus if they have it.  It’s that if people are placed in the wrong circumstances, that will lead to them spreading it widely.


This is wrong btw. 









						Why some people are superspreaders and how the body emits coronavirus
					

The production of infectious aerosols can vary wildly between individuals—and experts are exploring why in the COVID-19 era.




					www.nationalgeographic.co.uk


----------



## miss direct (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm starting to get really annoyed at people who _live with their family_ making comments about Christmas along the lines of "oh we need to make the sacrifice, shouldn't be getting together, etc". If you live with your partner and kids, you can have a nice time with them. There are many, many people who live alone or in house share type situations, who've lost loved ones this year - should they just spend the day on their own, feeling miserable?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I'm starting to get really annoyed at people who _live with their family_ making comments about Christmas along the lines of "oh we need to make the sacrifice, shouldn't be getting together, etc". If you live with your partner and kids, you can have a nice time with them. There are many, many people who live alone or in house share type situations, who've lost loved ones this year - should they just spend the day on their own, feeling miserable?



Yup. Or people who hate Christmas and want to spend it alone anyway and are seemingly incapable of understanding that people don't all feel the same.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 19, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I'm starting to get really annoyed at people who _live with their family_ making comments about Christmas along the lines of "oh we need to make the sacrifice, shouldn't be getting together, etc". If you live with your partner and kids, you can have a nice time with them. There are many, many people who live alone or in house share type situations, who've lost loved ones this year - should they just spend the day on their own, feeling miserable?





scifisam said:


> Yup. Or people who hate Christmas and want to spend it alone anyway and are seemingly incapable of understanding that people don't all feel the same.



I get this.  The nature of the virus and particularly the restrictions are going to have a different effect on each of us due to our own personal circumstances.  I've found it quite difficult throughout that there are people who spend a lot of time at home for one reason or another calling for tougher and tougher restrictions.  Whilst I'm not saying tougher restrictions were not required it makes it a lot easier if they don't really impact on your life too much.

For someone like me who spends as much time as possible out and about doing stuff and views the home solely as somewhere to sleep the restrictions have a massive impact upon my quality of life and my mental health.

Its a very difficult time for a lot of us at the moment and it feels like the solidarity that was there for most of lockdown 1 has waned.  We're all getting a bit irritable with each other and understandably so.


----------



## xenon (Nov 19, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I'm starting to get really annoyed at people who _live with their family_ making comments about Christmas along the lines of "oh we need to make the sacrifice, shouldn't be getting together, etc". If you live with your partner and kids, you can have a nice time with them. There are many, many people who live alone or in house share type situations, who've lost loved ones this year - should they just spend the day on their own, feeling miserable?



Ha yeah and the smugness of some happily coupled people saying things like. We haven't been out and seen friends or family for months... Welll done. pfft,

In normal times, if I don't go to the pub, I basically don't see anyone, aside visiting family a few hours train ride away.


Not that I'm going to visit family this Xmas. It will be different for various reasons but I may go over to a friend's house.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 19, 2020)

.


----------



## magneze (Nov 19, 2020)

All the Christmas bollocks is about the economy. The government couldn't give two shit about family.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2020)

magneze said:


> All the Christmas bollocks is about the economy. The government couldn't give two shit about family.



The economy and so Boris doesn’t get leaflets from Labour in 4 years saying “this guy cancelled Christmas”


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2020)

Only loosely connected with Covid, this, but we've just been told at work that we're being given a whole concessionary day off on Xmas Eve.

With no adverse effect on our general leave balances.

We normally just get the half-day given us on December 24th, but the Management have organised a big IT overhaul for the whole of Xmas Eve.

In reality I suspect that part of it is rewarding us for all the work we've all being doing in the summer to cutdown on our mega-backlogs , after many/most of us came back to the offices in early August.

There's also a current rumour about an end-of-year cash bonus


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Yup. Or people who hate Christmas and want to spend it alone anyway and are seemingly incapable of understanding that people don't all feel the same.


Or people who don't hate Christmas, but want to spend it alone.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2020)

xenon said:


> Ha yeah and the smugness of some happily coupled people saying things like. We haven't been out and seen friends or family for months... Welll done. pfft,
> 
> In normal times, if I don't go to the pub, I basically don't see anyone, aside visiting family a few hours train ride away.
> 
> ...


Yep, this.

But the thing is, we can have an opinion on the right thing to do regardless of its impact on our personal circumstances. I live alone, and *am* going quietly stir-crazy, given that I might not see another human being from one week to the next. But then I speak to people who have been locked down with families, and although I envy them the human contact, that clearly has its downsides, too. In the last 15 years of deteriorating marriage, about the only thing that was nice was the family Christmas, and I regularly hanker for that vibe...as it is, I shall be doing a Solo Christmas. I imagine I could impose myself on someone - there have already been a few tentative offers, but I just don't think it's the right thing to do.

But my biggest objection to the "Christmas cancelled?" narrative is the way that so many seem to be approaching it from a "B-b-b-but CHRISTMAS!" perspective, with no thought about somehow balancing the "need" for Christmas against the risk of transmission. By all means desire a big family Christmas, but do it on a rational basis, FFS. One of the things that has dismayed me through this pandemic is just how many supposedly mature adults seem to have reverted to a kind of petulant teenager attitude towards the whole business, and the Christmas thing looks like being no exception.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2020)

magneze said:


> All the Christmas bollocks is about the economy. The government couldn't give two shit about family.



I don't really agree with this tbh. Not that I disagree about them giving a shit really but their self interest isn't just in promoting 'the economy.' Johnson's self interest as a politician is in being popular, particularly amongst those groups of people who vote Conservative and prop up his majority. The economy is obviously part of that but their resistance to lockdowns isn't just about that - they obviously feel (probably rightly to a large degree) that a lot of their voters don't want lockdowns and that's going to be for all sorts of reasons, and particularly around Christmas. 

That's not to defend the government because they're clearly a complete bunch of cunts but I think the whole 'they only care about the economy thing' misses the point about their self-interest a little bit.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't really agree with this tbh. Not that I disagree about them giving a shit really but their self interest isn't just in promoting 'the economy.' Johnson's self interest as a politician is in being popular, particularly amongst those groups of people who vote Conservative and prop up his majority. The economy is obviously part of that but their resistance to lockdowns isn't just about that - they obviously feel (probably rightly to a large degree) that a lot of their voters don't want lockdowns and that's going to be for all sorts of reasons, and particularly around Christmas.
> 
> That's not to defend the government because they're clearly a complete bunch of cunts but I think the whole 'they only care about the economy thing' misses the point about their self-interest a little bit.


I think it's more about populism than the economy, but I am sure that their moneyed friends who stand to lose so much if the economy is stifled will be making their voices heard, too.

This government's obsession with "making it look good" will be a factor in play here - they seem incapable of being able to stand up and say hard truths - so everything is varnished and tarted up for effect, and the result of that is that everything they've done around this pandemic (not to mention Brexit, and pretty much anything else they touch) has gone off at half-cock.

We could probably argue for months about exactly _which_ kind of incompetence is being displayed, but the upshot has to be that what this is really about is just that...incompetence. Incompetence, and the certain knowledge that they will _never_ be held to account for the choices they have made.


----------



## magneze (Nov 20, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't really agree with this tbh. Not that I disagree about them giving a shit really but their self interest isn't just in promoting 'the economy.' Johnson's self interest as a politician is in being popular, particularly amongst those groups of people who vote Conservative and prop up his majority. The economy is obviously part of that but their resistance to lockdowns isn't just about that - they obviously feel (probably rightly to a large degree) that a lot of their voters don't want lockdowns and that's going to be for all sorts of reasons, and particularly around Christmas.
> 
> That's not to defend the government because they're clearly a complete bunch of cunts but I think the whole 'they only care about the economy thing' misses the point about their self-interest a little bit.


I'm not sure that a bunch of "all I got for Christmas was Covid-19" stories is going to make them popular but I see your point.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2020)

magneze said:


> I'm not sure that a bunch of "all I got for Christmas was Covid-19" stories is going to make them popular but I see your point.


They're not thinking that far ahead...


----------



## miss direct (Nov 20, 2020)

Is anyone else considering doing a voluntary 2 week quarantine prior to Christmas to make it all safer?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 20, 2020)

magneze said:


> I'm not sure that a bunch of "all I got for Christmas was Covid-19" stories is going to make them popular but I see your point.



I don't think people would blame the Tories. Boris's approval rating is pretty high despite the fuck ups.


----------



## andysays (Nov 20, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Is anyone else considering doing a voluntary 2 week quarantine prior to Christmas to make it all safer?


I would imagine that this is a practical impossibility for most people.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 20, 2020)

andysays said:


> I would imagine that this is a practical impossibility for most people.


Really? I don't know about most people, but for anyone like me who's primarily working from home (and doesn't have children) it seems doable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Really? I don't know about most people, but for anyone like me who's primarily working from home (and doesn't have children) it seems doable.


A lot of people are still going to work


----------



## miss direct (Nov 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> A lot of people are still going to work


clearly doesn't apply to them then.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 20, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I don't think people would blame the Tories. Boris's approval rating is pretty high despite the fuck ups.



You think an approval rating of between -7 and -27 is high?   



He was on between +20 & +40 back in April. 





__





						Leadership approval opinion polling for the next United Kingdom general election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## scifisam (Nov 20, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> You think an approval rating of between -7 and -27 is high?
> 
> View attachment 239667
> 
> ...



Haven't seen that one. What I've seen is loads of people making excuses for him. I genuinely don't think people would blame the govt if they caught covid over Christmas after decided to spend it with their extended family.


----------



## andysays (Nov 20, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Really? I don't know about most people, but for anyone like me who's primarily working from home (and doesn't have children) it seems doable.


Sorry, my response was probably a bit abrupt or dismissive. Forgot this was the personal thread rather than the general one.

It sounds like a good idea for those for whom it's possible, but there are clearly many for whom it isn't possible.

Personally,  I've arranged to have two complete weeks off work over Xmas, but that's because I just need some proper time off, not to make Xmas socialising any less risky.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 20, 2020)

If I don't work I don't get paid so I'd prefer to work on Christmas than not. However, I have only had Jewish holidays off this year and a few half days off when I was sick in January and March.  even though I could theoretically afford it, I've been scared to take much time off, in case they decide I'm not needed when I get back.

I usually do offer to work on Christmas so other people for whom it's an important holiday can get the time off if they want, it's usually quiet as well


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 20, 2020)

I just won't be socialising over Christmas. To be fair I don't much generally anyway. It wouldn't make a difference if I quarantined beforehand because I'd still have to get on a train to go wherever which would immediately invalidate it.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm not planning on doing it for socialising, that's assuming seeing my Mum doesn't count as socialising.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 20, 2020)

The mum of a fb friend (who others on here may know) died from Covid-19 yesterday. He was able to see her shortly before she died and posted a really horrific description of the state she was in  really upsetting, although obviously not as upsetting as it was for him


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 20, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Is anyone else considering doing a voluntary 2 week quarantine prior to Christmas to make it all safer?



I was but have to move house around 16th December so looks like it isn’t feasible. I also couldn’t wfh so would have to quit my temp job - which they want me to go perm in.


----------



## xenon (Nov 20, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Yep, this.
> 
> But the thing is, we can have an opinion on the right thing to do regardless of its impact on our personal circumstances. I live alone, and *am* going quietly stir-crazy, given that I might not see another human being from one week to the next. But then I speak to people who have been locked down with families, and although I envy them the human contact, that clearly has its downsides, too. In the last 15 years of deteriorating marriage, about the only thing that was nice was the family Christmas, and I regularly hanker for that vibe...as it is, I shall be doing a Solo Christmas. I imagine I could impose myself on someone - there have already been a few tentative offers, but I just don't think it's the right thing to do.
> 
> But my biggest objection to the "Christmas cancelled?" narrative is the way that so many seem to be approaching it from a "B-b-b-but CHRISTMAS!" perspective, with no thought about somehow balancing the "need" for Christmas against the risk of transmission. By all means desire a big family Christmas, but do it on a rational basis, FFS. One of the things that has dismayed me through this pandemic is just how many supposedly mature adults seem to have reverted to a kind of petulant teenager attitude towards the whole business, and the Christmas thing looks like being no exception.



Totally agree with all that.

I was selfishly and not out loud I don't think but anyway, a bit resistant to the idea of hospitality, gyms, cinema etc closing this time round as that's where I go. It's obvious they had to do so though.

This bleating about massive Christmas gatherings is so infantile. Probably because of demographics but I don't know personly many if any, people who have large 8 + let's say, Xmas family gatherings and like them so I suspect most of it is just tabloid wank, as per.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh my family does have big (8+) Christmas gatherings but we do them for the sake of the old people, who would probably be finished off by a bout of Covid. Also, my grandma likes to see my dad's sister and her children (who I had a big falling out with and ironically only re established contact with this year)


----------



## xenon (Nov 20, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Oh my family does have big (8+) Christmas gatherings but we do them for the sake of the old people, who would probably be finished off by a bout of Covid. Also, my grandma likes to see my dad's sister and her children (who I had a big falling out with and ironically only re established contact with this year)



Fair play. But I dont' think you're one of those who's been saying you're determined to attend a big family Xmas gathering. 

The media will always find someone saying they'll be devastated to not go round to gran's with 20 others and will do so regardless of official advice. I don't think there are that many though. Different if someone reckons it might be the last XMas they can spend with someone but the narrative is the former, as if that's what everyone is crying out for.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2020)

Neighbour across the road had positive test last week  . He lost taste and smell for a couple of days, with a couple more days in bed and he says he feels fine now. His partner who lives with him in their (small) house had test which came back negative so not sure how that works  . 

He finishes his confinement in 4 days I'd imagine she finishes in 6 or so days. He said he's a bit confused because he's been told he doesn't need another test. I wonder whether that's because the test is looking for antibodies which he's now bound to have. I've warned him the NHS is going to be coming after his antibodies though 

I've been walking their dog because she's not got out for a while - I did check and there are apparently no cases of coronavirus being passed on via dogs. I don't pet her though, and Cosmo and her just exchange nose sniffs and examine each other's wee so I think it's low risk.


----------



## elbows (Nov 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> He finishes his confinement in 4 days I'd imagine she finishes in 6 or so days. He said he's a bit confused because he's been told he doesn't need another test. I wonder whether that's because the test is looking for antibodies which he's now bound to have. I've warned him the NHS is going to be coming after his antibodies though



The tests people are getting to tell them whether they have the virus are nothing to do with antibodies. And most people won't be tested multiple times, eg to establish that the virus is no longer in their system in meaningful/transmittable quantities, not unless they are VIPs or are hospital patients that the hospital wants to discharge to a care home (and Im not sure how much that is even happening). Compared to the first wave, members of the general public are lucky to be getting tested once, and this country has never been that interested in following up cases, we just use time based rules.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2020)

A friend of mine is particularly nervous of Covid. She and her husband already had it. He had it quite badly. But it was before testing was widespread so they aren’t _certain_. Although a doctor did diagnose it (from symptoms).  

However, we haven’t seen her since March. I’ve seen her husband for coffee, beer, walks.  I’ve sat in his garden and drunk whisky. But she never comes out. She’s had herself tested six times now, even though she isn’t working (he’s an art lecturer), and doesn’t even shop.

She seems to be taking Covid as permission to retreat into anxieties that  weren’t on the surface before.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a friend who works in a care home.  They get tested every day I think(?). Anyway, one of them turned out to have it regardless of a negative test and infected other workers and residents, including my friend.

Right, so then my friend knows she has it because she has a positive result herself and is also really symptomatic — feels awful in the chest, loses taste, no energy etc.  And then a few days later (it might even have been the next day, actually) she has another test (can’t remember why)... that turns out negative.

So what the fuck is going on we have no idea.  She is still laid up though a few weeks after all that.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 21, 2020)

Similar story with a neighbours daughter. She came back from uni in Bristol and her, her boyfriend and mum got tested. The daughter tested positive but no symptoms. Two days later she tested negative...confusing. I'm staying (even further) away from them just in case.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

My SIL has been off work for three weeks with a lung infection, and now apparently has clots on her lungs. Notes say "possible post-covid". But she's been tested, several times I think, and not had a positive result so fuck knows what's going on there.

She works in a school and has two teenage kids at secondary, so it's pretty likely she would have come into contact with the virus at some point. Otherwise it's very weird that she has somehow, during a respiratory pandemic, contracted a blood-clotting lung infection that...isn't Covid?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

Re. Christmas, it's moot for us anyway because my relatives are all over 70 and so anxious about catching the virus that I doubt they'd want to meet up even if we did all quarantine beforehand. Which I totally get.

Husband's parents are a bit more relaxed, but not enough to invite us all round, and quite rightly so as we all have school aged children.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 21, 2020)

xenon said:


> Totally agree with all that.
> 
> I was selfishly and not out loud I don't think but anyway, a bit resistant to the idea of hospitality, gyms, cinema etc closing this time round as that's where I go. It's obvious they had to do so though.
> 
> This bleating about massive Christmas gatherings is so infantile. Probably because of demographics but I don't know personly many if any, people who have large 8 + let's say, Xmas family gatherings and like them so I suspect most of it is just tabloid wank, as per.



My ex's family get together for Christmas, 11 or 12 people, and my ex-ex's family often have 10 or so for Christmas dinner. It's really not hard to get to that number with one set of grandparents plus two adult kids and their partners and children. For several years I used to have 6 or so friends over for Christmas. 

I'm not posting on favour of breaking the rules (not sure what I think the rules should be right now tbh) - just saying that gatherings that size aren't uncommon at all. They're definitely not imaginary tabloid wank.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 21, 2020)

My ex's Xmas dinner is 21 people. At least 12 of those are children, only one set of relatively young grandparents.
We will follow the rules even though we hanker after Christmas and would gladly sacrifice January for it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2020)

xenon said:


> Totally agree with all that.
> 
> I was selfishly and not out loud I don't think but anyway, a bit resistant to the idea of hospitality, gyms, cinema etc closing this time round as that's where I go. It's obvious they had to do so though.
> 
> This bleating about massive Christmas gatherings is so infantile. Probably because of demographics but I don't know personly many if any, people who have large 8 + let's say, Xmas family gatherings and like them so I suspect most of it is just tabloid wank, as per.


Surely less than eight is more unusual than more? 3 generations in a nuclear family and you’re over already over 8


----------



## weepiper (Nov 21, 2020)

If my family went to my brother's house for Boxing Day dinner like usually happens we'd be at least ten people. Fourteen if my dad and his wife and my other brother and his girlfriend came too. My auntie usually has a family do between Christmas and New Year too that is twenty-odd people too. I don't think it's uncommon at all. We won't be doing either of those things this year regardless of any supposed relaxing of the rules for five days though.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2020)

elbows said:


> The tests people are getting to tell them whether they have the virus are nothing to do with antibodies. And most people won't be tested multiple times, eg to establish that the virus is no longer in their system in meaningful/transmittable quantities, not unless they are VIPs or are hospital patients that the hospital wants to discharge to a care home (and Im not sure how much that is even happening). Compared to the first wave, members of the general public are lucky to be getting tested once, and this country has never been that interested in following up cases, we just use time based rules.



I saw him today and told him I was talking bollocks


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 21, 2020)

We have 4 adult children, 3 of them married/long term relationships and 2 grandkids, that's 11 people in our nuclear family straightaway, generally for many family occasions we also include Eldest Q's in-laws who have no other family beside their son so we've sort of adopted them.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 24, 2020)

My niece got in touch earlier after I contacted her to see how she was.
Apparently she is slowly recovering but says she has never suffered anything like it.
Her biggest concern is developing any long term Covid related problems.
Good news for a change though.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh hum.  g/f has a likely broken ankle.  Probably part in due to the lack of physical exercise over the last year.  We have been getting out but nowhere near as active as normal because of all the restrictions and trying to play by the rules as much as possible.

She now in a&e surrounded by loads of people spluttering and coughing.  Great!


----------



## clicker (Nov 25, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Oh hum.  g/f has a likely broken ankle.  Probably part in due to the lack of physical exercise over the last year.  We have been getting out but nowhere near as active as normal because of all the restrictions and trying to play by the rules as much as possible.
> 
> She now in a&e surrounded by loads of people spluttering and coughing.  Great!


Ugh really hope she hasn't.  But a few of us here have had the pleasure, so lots of tips ready if needed.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 25, 2020)

It's true though, it's easy to forget that lack of exercise means you can get injured more easily, muscles help protect other parts of you from unexpected stresses. I bet there's been a big increase in back and joint injuries in general. Though breaking an ankle is really unlucky....


----------



## elbows (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah, the central estimate in some paper that I started by nerdy thread with (A thread I sadly abandoned more recently due to a lack of time/energy), had stuff relating to musculoskeletal disorders in it.            #1          

So the central estimate had 73,200 Quality Adjusted Life Years lost to musculoskeletal disorders from a 2 month lockdown, and 189,600 Quality Adjusted Life Years lost from the same cause due to medium-term impacts of lockdown-induced recession.

My mind still boggles at the areas where short term effects were likely to have a positive rather than negative result though, more than a few clues in there about how much harm normal life and an expanding economy can cause.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 25, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's true though, it's easy to forget that lack of exercise means you can get injured more easily, muscles help protect other parts of you from unexpected stresses. I bet there's been a big increase in back and joint injuries in general. Though breaking an ankle is really unlucky....


I've done yoga every day this lockdown - this is NEWS. But it's mostly because I'm at my parents and sleeping on a bed which is basically fucked and it's giving me lower back pain, that and little exercise, none of it helps - I have an app which has an amazing yoga for back pain routine. Although it's challenging, it's also safe and it's saved me from a completely siezed up back, many a time. Foolish me decided to try another yoga app today because my friends were raving about it. Two minutes in _ping_ goes my back. Fortunately my back was saveable -  I went back to my usual app, but the other was swiftly deleted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2020)

What’s the app, pinkmonkey ? I have continuing back/neck/shoulder issues that have intensified since COVID has changed some of my working practices


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2020)

Any particular side OU or both?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Any particular side OU or both?


Both really


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2020)

ok that's me out then, I've banged on about this before but my shoulder/neck pain was on my right hand side so I changed to using the mouse with left hand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> ok that's me out then, I've banged on about this before but my shoulder/neck pain was on my right hand side so I changed to using the mouse with left hand.


I think with me, it’s more to do with sitting position and staying in one place for too long


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s the app, pinkmonkey ? I have continuing back/neck/shoulder issues that have intensified since COVID has changed some of my working practices


Yoga Studio - it's an IOS app. Although I'm not sure it's still free for new sign ups - they sold the app and it switched to a subscription model but the classes and functions I had when it switched are still free. Think it's part of the IOS rules for apps - they're not allowed to charge people if the app was free in the first place. It's the yoga for back pain series.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I think with me, it’s more to do with sitting position and staying in one place for too long


yep, even when i'm at home I sit in different chairs or at different tables if I can.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2020)

pinkmonkey said:


> Yoga Studio - it's an IOS app. Although I'm not sure it's still free for new sign ups - they sold the app and it switched to a subscription model but the classes and functions I had when it switched are still free. Think it's part of the IOS rules for apps - they're not allowed to charge people if the app was free in the first place. It's the yoga for back pain series.


Installing now - thanks! Though I’ve not got one well with yoga before- I get bored!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2020)

pinkmonkey said:


> yep, even when i'm at home I sit in different chairs or at different tables if I can.


I don’t have that many options at home and don’t have a good place to put my laptop without it causing neck pain


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Installing now - thanks! Though I’ve not got one well with yoga before- I get bored!


Same! But I either switch the wooh whale music off and play my own or I have the news channel on. You can make your own classes - it stitches the poses together. You can then just set it to give the pose names - so once I know the class and routine I put the tv on. And they do 10 minute classes for the very bored and impatient among us.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm not planning on meeting anyone for Xmas. But during December my partner has a significant birthday. He is planning a small outdoor gathering... and now trying to persuade me to allow an old friend to stay. Which given we are bound to be in tier 3 then is not allowed. But it's really hard to say no when most of the rest of the country will all get together two weeks later. But I guess I should say no. Really hard to make these decisions.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 26, 2020)

mum-tat is in a tizz again about whether i should go there for xmas.

i've not been there since last xmas...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2020)

The potential limits for Christmas have created more trouble than they’ve solved.

We have now got frantic messages pinging around.

My Mum and Dad are separated and need an invite. But also both vulnerable.

The eldest of my two younger sisters is recently split from her partner of 25 years, and now lives alone.

I have two younger brothers. The youngest has a partner who is a frontline health worker.  She’s a radiologist and scans Covid patients’ lungs. He’s worried about conveying the virus to Mum or Dad.

My other brother is a world class worrier. But he’s also a dispensing optician and works with the public. His wife also has an elderly mother to add to his calculations.

We've got two grown up daughters.

And an insoluble headache.


----------



## Supine (Nov 26, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> The potential limits for Christmas have created more trouble than they’ve solved.
> 
> We have now got frantic messages pinging around.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you need a couple of smaller gatherings rather than one big one. Similar boat to my fam.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 26, 2020)

Supine said:


> It sounds like you need a couple of smaller gatherings rather than one big one. Similar boat to my fam.



But, you can only form one bubble of no more than 3 households, you can't change your bubble during those 5 days.


----------



## Supine (Nov 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, you can only form one bubble of no more than 3 households, you can't change your bubble during those 5 days.



yep - i meant smaller gatherings for the whole period so not everybody seeing everybody. I think we are hopeful that wider meets might be possible by easter if vaccinations have been given to the seniors.


----------



## Sue (Nov 26, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> *The potential limits for Christmas have created more trouble than they’ve solved.*
> 
> We have now got frantic messages pinging around.
> 
> ...



Yeah, both my sisters have been saying the same. My elder sister's in-laws (both in their late 70s, both have had heart attacks in the last few years, one's also diabetic) are now applying serious pressure for my sister etc to go to theirs for Christmas. They live at the other end of the country so it's not possible to just pop in or meet them outside. She's currently negotiating for Easter instead... My younger sister has slightly complicated step-family stuff but they're all clear at least that very elderly and frail MIL with lots of health conditions won't be seeing her frontline, key worker grand daughter face to face. The rest is still in play though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2020)

I’ve just been listening to Nicola Sturgeon and it looks like Scotland’s rules will be stricter, including isolating 7 days before and after.  I think that ends up ruling out any potential larger gathering.  Probably for the best.

We’ll zoom.


----------



## Sue (Nov 26, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve just been listening to Nicola Sturgeon and it looks like Scotland’s rules will be stricter, including isolating 7 days before and after.  I think that ends up ruling out any potential larger gathering.  Probably for the best.
> 
> We’ll zoom.


Ah, okay, suspect that would simplify things for my lot too, with schools and work and whatnot.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 26, 2020)

Apparently daughter #2's girlfriend was exposed to a couple of Covid cases at school, and is now taking a test - if that's positive, then daughter #2 will have to isolate until she can get a negative test. So despite basically not seeing anyone anywhere since March, it's still managed to reach our household...


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2020)

getting some beers in for the stay at home days









						Cervejas
					

Dois Corvos Cervejeira




					shop.doiscorvos.pt


----------



## maomao (Nov 27, 2020)

My boy's nursery took them on a trip to the bank to pay in the (paltry) sum they've raised for Children in Need. I'm pretty sure this isn't allowed so I've written the owner an email withdrawing our standing permission to take him on short trips to the shops etc. Am I being out of order or am I right that they were fragrantly ignoring the few rules our current lockdown has? And she put it on Facebook ffs.


----------



## andysays (Nov 27, 2020)

maomao said:


> My boy's nursery took them on a trip to the bank to pay in the (paltry) sum they've raised for Children in Need. I'm pretty sure this isn't allowed so I've written the owner an email withdrawing our standing permission to take him on short trips to the shops etc. Am I being out of order or am I right that they were fragrantly ignoring the few rules our current lockdown has? And she put it on Facebook ffs.


Whether or not it's allowed, it's a pretty stupid and unnecessary thing to do in the current situation.

I'd be inclined to withdraw my permission for such things as well, as much to make that point as for any actual health risk reason (not suggesting that the latter doesn't exist or isn't also important).


----------



## TopCat (Nov 27, 2020)

Tested negative this week. Was I'll, prob from flu vaccine.  Colleague has it now, plus best mates daughter.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 27, 2020)

bimble said:


> My dad tested positive , mum negative but I think that is a mistake. Both just have a cough . They’re both in their 70s and I am completely freaking out which is no use at all to anybody.


Hope they are ok


----------



## bimble (Nov 27, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Hope they are ok


Thank you. Both of them fine, just my dads sense of smell not back yet (but he says it’s improving). They / we got lucky.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Tested negative this week. Was I'll, prob from flu vaccine.  Colleague has it now, plus best mates daughter.



First bit, great news.  Second bit >


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 27, 2020)

Drama in my g/f's family.

Her dad has been undergoing treatment for bladder cancer for most of the year.  He had (what we hope) will be the final operation last week.  In the run up to it she mentioned he sounded unusually stressed.  Turns out at the start of November he got the covid.  He got it from his brother who it turns out already had symptoms because they've not been taking any care.  That brother himself has recovered from kidney cancer a few years back.

It turns out the brother and his partner have been doing there usual round of house parties in their strange village and covid has ripped through the place with 500 cases in what is essentially a one street village.  He knew he had been in contact with people who had covid.  Him and his partner had symptoms.  He knew his brother (my g/f's father) was undergoing cancer treatment and had an operation coming up yet they still did an unannounced _just in the area _house visit and passed the infection on.  To a man in his mid 60's who has cancer and needs an operation.

It took several hours last night to talk my g/f down from jumping in the car and driving up to the midlands to burn her uncle's house down.

Oh and for good measure same uncle also gave it to his eldest brother who was very ill, he's nearly 70 and has had a hard life.  Fortunately all has worked out OK we think. Everyone has recovered and g/f's father got a negative test just in time for the operation to proceed and it appears to have been a success.

People eh?


----------



## Thora (Nov 27, 2020)

maomao said:


> My boy's nursery took them on a trip to the bank to pay in the (paltry) sum they've raised for Children in Need. I'm pretty sure this isn't allowed so I've written the owner an email withdrawing our standing permission to take him on short trips to the shops etc. Am I being out of order or am I right that they were fragrantly ignoring the few rules our current lockdown has? And she put it on Facebook ffs.


I’m not entirely sure what the rules are on that but I will look it up.  During the first lockdown it was certainly the case that you couldn’t take children in registered childcare to any public space but not sure at the moment. I’ve taken mine to woods, park and an outdoor market.


----------



## maomao (Nov 27, 2020)

Thora said:


> I’m not entirely sure what the rules are on that but I will look it up.  During the first lockdown it was certainly the case that you couldn’t take children in registered childcare to any public space but not sure at the moment. I’ve taken mine to woods, park and an outdoor market.


The nursery is in a park and I have never objected to that, it's the best thing about that nursery. But this involved a crowd of them walking into a bank (and probably doing some shopping after, they always take kids so they have buggies to carry shopping). I'm not particularly worried about him getting ill but the bank is in a town centre which is far too busy anyway and it just increases the crowds for everyone. Old people need to be able to shop safely there.


----------



## Thora (Nov 27, 2020)

maomao said:


> The nursery is in a park and I have never objected to that, it's the best thing about that nursery. But this involved a crowd of them walking into a bank (and probably doing some shopping after, they always take kids so they have buggies to carry shopping). I'm not particularly worried about him getting ill but the bank is in a town centre which is far too busy anyway and it just increases the crowds for everyone. Old people need to be able to shop safely there.


Well it is allowed, but they need to have risk assessed it








						Actions for early years and childcare providers during the coronavirus (COVID-19) outbreak
					

What childcare services early years settings, childminders and local authorities need to provide during the coronavirus (COVID-19) outbreak.




					www.gov.uk
				



*5.6 Trips to indoor spaces (including soft play)*
Settings may take children on trips to indoor spaces, for example, to a soft play centre when they are permitted to be open in all local restriction tiers.

Settings must ensure they have fully assessed the risks and have completed a risk assessment prior to a trip.

Settings, parents and carers should work through the ‘system of controls’ collaboratively, to identify and address any risks and allow them to jointly agree appropriate care for the children.

Settings leaders should follow the guidelines relevant to the indoor centre (for example, a soft play centre).

Once inside:

setting leaders should remain with the children in their group
the group should socially distance from other individuals and groups
children and staff should wash hands thoroughly on arrival and before leaving
adults (and children over 11) will be required to follow the face covering policy for the indoor space. This may include wearing a face covering before entering and keeping it on until they leave, except when eating or drinking at a table, or when entering / whilst in the playframe


----------



## LDC (Nov 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Drama in my g/f's family.
> 
> Her dad has been undergoing treatment for bladder cancer for most of the year.  He had (what we hope) will be the final operation last week.  In the run up to it she mentioned he sounded unusually stressed.  Turns out at the start of November he got the covid.  He got it from his brother who it turns out already had symptoms because they've not been taking any care.  That brother himself has recovered from kidney cancer a few years back.
> 
> ...



That kind of thing is what is fucking up my faith in humans. I get the complex rules, people feeling lonely, bending rules for some good reasons, and stuff around precarious work, etc. But what the actual fuck are people thinking when they do something like that?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Drama in my g/f's family.
> 
> Her dad has been undergoing treatment for bladder cancer for most of the year.  He had (what we hope) will be the final operation last week.  In the run up to it she mentioned he sounded unusually stressed.  Turns out at the start of November he got the covid.  He got it from his brother who it turns out already had symptoms because they've not been taking any care.  That brother himself has recovered from kidney cancer a few years back.
> 
> ...


Now imagine what’s it’s going to be like nationwide over Xmas, as people in their 3 household bubbles travel all over the country saying “oh just one more household won’t hurt”, creating links between _dozens_ of homes.

January is going to be grim.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That kind of thing is what is fucking up my faith in humans. I get the complex rules, people feeling lonely, bending rules for some good reasons, and stuff around precarious work, etc. But what the actual fuck are people thinking when they do something like that?



I've been saying that covid has provided everyone with a lot of practice at setting and respecting boundaries because we are all comfortable with different things.  But withholding info took away their chance to decide what they were willing to risk.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That kind of thing is what is fucking up my faith in humans. I get the complex rules, people feeling lonely, bending rules for some good reasons, and stuff around precarious work, etc. But what the actual fuck are people thinking when they do something like that?



Once things had calmed down last night we were trying to work out the mind set, the mentality and why someone would do that to close family.  

Said uncle and his long term partner have always had a relaxed attitude to personal health - heavy drinkers which was completly undeterred by kidney cancer.  But someone else's health is a different matter.  Its only a suspicion but we're guessing they're likely in the _just a bit of flu, lot of silliness over nothing_ camp.  It's the only way to make sense of it and shows again how dangerous other people's stupidity is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2020)

My (split up) parents are both saying they’ll isolate over Christmas.  It’s unexpected because they’re both crazy people, but there you go.  I bet they both have something planned behind our backs.


----------



## LDC (Nov 27, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Once things had calmed down last night we were trying to work out the mind set, the mentality and why someone would do that to close family.
> 
> Said uncle and his long term partner have always had a relaxed attitude to personal health - heavy drinkers which was completly undeterred by kidney cancer.  But someone else's health is a different matter.  Its only a suspicion but we're guessing they're likely in the _just a bit of flu, lot of silliness over nothing_ camp.  It's the only way to make sense of it and shows again how dangerous other people's stupidity is.



One of the things that's struck me loads during this year is the really low level of health literacy among people. I think there needs to be a public health education program implemented in schools, a mix of basic anatomy and physiology, self care, first aid, healthy eating and easy cooking, managing simple illnesses, psychological and mental health, exercise, all that stuff. Be a great program, start early years and do stuff that's a little bit more complex each year, could be a really interesting project I think.

That and a restructuring of the NHS and healthcare generally, but that's a new thread....


----------



## TopCat (Nov 27, 2020)

We may have a family walk outside at Christmas.  We may have a gazebo up and exchange gifts to be opened later. 
More likely though is none of us meet up at all.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That kind of thing is what is fucking up my faith in humans. I get the complex rules, people feeling lonely, bending rules for some good reasons, and stuff around precarious work, etc. But what the actual fuck are people thinking when they do something like that?


I think it's probably quite simple: all of us will have some degree of difficulty dealing with a threat we can't see. Some of us will have enough critical thinking ability to be able to accept that, just because we can't see the threat, it's still out there; others don't/can't deal with the idea of acting on an invisible threat. Especially if the choice is between Doing Something I Want To Do and guarding against said invisible threat.

We like to think we've come on so far since the Middle Ages, but the fact is that the same mindset that gave us Ring A Ring Of Roses, and stuff like the spontaneous creation of life, is still in play - our brains are no less susceptible to that stuff now than they were 500 years ago, and for a lot of people, the improvements in scientific knowledge and thought that enable us to, for example, create a credible vaccine for the virus inside a year, are completely foreign. 

I am as dismayed as you are at the realisation that we simply cannot ask people to take scientifically valid and effective steps to limit risk, and expect them to abide by that advice. Because they're still thinking in terms of humours, demons, and faeries when it comes to invisible stuff.

We are being very pointedly reminded of the limitations of human thought and behaviour. And that's as true of the politicians leading us as it is of the most numbskull superspreading idiocy we're talking about here.


----------



## LDC (Nov 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think it's probably quite simple: all of us will have some degree of difficulty dealing with a threat we can't see. Some of us will have enough critical thinking ability to be able to accept that, just because we can't see the threat, it's still out there; others don't/can't deal with the idea of acting on an invisible threat. Especially if the choice is between Doing Something I Want To Do and guarding against said invisible threat.
> 
> We like to think we've come on so far since the Middle Ages, but the fact is that the same mindset that gave us Ring A Ring Of Roses, and stuff like the spontaneous creation of life, is still in play - our brains are no less susceptible to that stuff now than they were 500 years ago, and for a lot of people, the improvements in scientific knowledge and thought that enable us to, for example, create a credible vaccine for the virus inside a year, are completely foreign.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know, and I did read that book you recommended! It's still frustrating as fuck sometimes though. Bloody humans, complicated _and _very simple at the same time!


----------



## miss direct (Nov 27, 2020)

I've come up with a plan for Christmas. It's not ideal but it's as risk free as I can make it.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I know, and I did read that book you recommended! It's still frustrating as fuck sometimes though. Bloody humans, complicated _and _very simple at the same time!


I just want to add that I consider myself as susceptible to that stuff as anyone. There are times when I need to remind myself consciously what it is I'm dealing with, and it can be difficult if, say, a couple of friends ask if I'm going to the pub, not to be tempted by the rare opportunity to socialise in person. A friend of my neighbour's is a Covid denier, and - cognitively - I know that raises the risk profile somewhat...so I find myself struggling to decide sometimes whether I'm going to hang out for a couple of beers and a game of cards, or play it ultra-safe.

And I, at least, have _some_ notion of what's bubbling around in my head...and yet it's still quite tricky to stay on the right side of the caution line.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I just want to add that I consider myself as susceptible to that stuff as anyone. There are times when I need to remind myself consciously what it is I'm dealing with, and it can be difficult if, say, a couple of friends ask if I'm going to the pub, not to be tempted by the rare opportunity to socialise in person. A friend of my neighbour's is a Covid denier, and - cognitively - I know that raises the risk profile somewhat...so I find myself struggling to decide sometimes whether I'm going to hang out for a couple of beers and a game of cards, or play it ultra-safe.
> 
> And I, at least, have _some_ notion of what's bubbling around in my head...and yet it's still quite tricky to stay on the right side of the caution line.


I try to tell myself the way I feel about people seemingly unable to grasp what I view as child like basic science is probably how some might feel about me when they try and explain abstract modern art.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 27, 2020)

I don't have to visit my mum. It's wonderful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I know, and I did read that book you recommended! It's still frustrating as fuck sometimes though. Bloody humans, complicated _and _very simple at the same time!


What book is that?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2020)

Like or hate Christmas, it's going to be shite. I am high risk and clear. Mrs Tag has been going into the office just once a week by public transport.
We are in tier 2. Elderly in-laws are in tier 3. We are tearing ourselves in knots as to whether to try and see them or not. If we do, it looks like it will be up and home in a day, a 250 mile round trip. To try and safeguard a little, I will suggest Mrs Tag gets tested at a suitable time....

as for Teaboy and their family


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2020)

My youngest niece cries every time I see her cos she forgets who I am


----------



## Edie (Nov 27, 2020)

Fucking hell I am really struggling rn.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 27, 2020)

Daughter has got call to isolate from school - tbh lucky we've got this far without it happening with either child and also lucky that school had planned closure for the last two days so she only misses a week and a half (though she'll have online lessons all day). Not like we had plans for masses of family activity for the next two weekends anyway.

Sorry for all the folks struggling right now or with difficult dilemmas at Christmas. We don't celebrate - we will however see my parents, provided they make it home from Slovakia, but we're only going over (or having them here) socially distanced and without any other household there. Weather allowing, will go for Christmas week walk with my sister and fam, but away from both our homes so there's no going indoors temptation.


----------



## prunus (Nov 27, 2020)

Edie said:


> Fucking hell I am really struggling rn.



Here is a good place to share, and hopefully, halve, if you want, as you know, of course.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 28, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I've come up with a plan for Christmas. It's not ideal but it's as risk free as I can make it.


I hope your plan works out really well , miss d 

But for no rational reason at all , your post reminded me of our plan.

Which is for us to have our usual Xmas -- minus any relatives.
Having no family at all (festivaldeb) and utterly low-level family 'obligations' as well (William of Walworth) doesn't half fucking help! 

We'll light the fire -- only at Xmas do we do this!! -- have nice food and drink (Port!  Great Beer!      ), stay in *a lot* and watch a bunch of DVDs and hopefully some other sound Xmas TV as well, and get ourselves to the pub if safely possible .... Boxing Day most likely, depending on Mr Drakeford's new Welsh rules to be issued this coming Monday 

I sympathise *hugely*  with everyone about to suffer Xmas/family complications  .... but FFS!!!!!!, who needs Xmas, man? 

*Low-stress. lie-in-based chilling* (with added quality drinks and even more rest, etc.) is where it'll be for us.

(Some  has also been promised from a local mate ... and quite soon too!!  )


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 28, 2020)

Edie said:
			
		

> Fucking hell I am really struggling





prunus said:


> Here is a good place to share, and hopefully, halve, if you want, as you know, of course.



Yes! 

Edie , *please* stay aware that your Urban pals are _always_ here to help and support  (if you want this, obvs)

Look after yourself, please, as best you can


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2020)

I really am bloody struggling. Finding it very difficult to gain perspective. I think that’s what being on your own for so long does.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 28, 2020)

Edie said:


> I really am bloody struggling. Finding it very difficult to gain perspective. I think that’s what being on your own for so long does.




If you want to though, please let us know on here how we can support , if we can??

The main thing I suppose, is to try your level best to support yourself too, as best you can -- I know that's challenging ......

And I know how tough all this can be -- a few years ago, I really appreciated Urban friends and their kindness


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

Edie said:


> I really am bloody struggling. Finding it very difficult to gain perspective. I think that’s what being on your own for so long does.




Me too mate.

It being so dark makes it worse.


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2020)

I am trying. Thanks I’ll be fine.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

Edie said:


> I am trying. Thanks I’ll be fine.




Of course you will be fine, of course you will. But that’s small comfort when you’re having to heave away at the work of getting through this night.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

You’re strong, resourceful, clever, wise, smart and good. That’s a good skill set mate.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 28, 2020)

I am in tier 3. Do you think I can go on a day trip (on my own) to a place in tier 2? I'd been planning to go to York ever since I moved to Yorkshire in June, but life got in the way. It would be nice to have something to look forward to, even if it's just wandering around the streets and sitting and having a meal that I haven't cooked myself.


----------



## elbows (Nov 28, 2020)

Well if you do, dont mention it to D M Deamer of Monkgate.









						"I fear a surge of people from tier 3 into York under new lockdown rules"
					

AM I the only one who is satisfied with the government's announcement that York has been placed in tier 2 of the coronavirus lockdown restrictions?




					www.yorkpress.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Nov 28, 2020)

And I should add that those sorts of fears were a constant factor under the previous localised tiers system. For example lots of locations outside the borders of the Leicester lockdown feared people travelling to their locations so they could go to pubs. Sometimes people were right to be concerned, other times the scale imagined by some did not materialise.

I suppose one of the problems with individuals having these ideas which offer them a breather, that wouldn't be much of a problem on their own, is if too many other people have exactly the same idea at the same time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2020)

My SIL is insisting on visiting her parents for Xmas and my brother is going along with it to avoid an argument - this is going to a tier 2 place from a tier 3 to visit vulnerable elderly people, plus her sister's family (two kids who go to different schools, one a boarding school) coming from London. I just don't get it.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 28, 2020)

Edie said:


> I am trying. Thanks I’ll be fine.


Here if you need a chat or moan love xx


----------



## LDC (Nov 28, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I am in tier 3. Do you think I can go on a day trip (on my own) to a place in tier 2? I'd been planning to go to York ever since I moved to Yorkshire in June, but life got in the way. It would be nice to have something to look forward to, even if it's just wandering around the streets and sitting and having a meal that I haven't cooked myself.



Have you looked at the guidelines and rules around this? They're pretty clear imo...

you can continue to travel to venues or amenities which are open, but should aim to reduce the number of journeys you make where possible.
avoid travelling to other parts of the UK, including for overnight stays other than where necessary, such as for work, education, youth services, to receive medical treatment, or because of caring responsibilities. You can travel through other areas as part of a longer journey.









						Coronavirus: how to stay safe and help prevent the spread
					

Find out how to stay safe and help prevent the spread of coronavirus.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Here if you need a chat or moan love xx


Thanks. SheilaNaGig helped me in the middle of the night. It’s just a combo of work stress and covid palliative ward, my ex (bored and drinking alone so coming over with occasional flash point or a slap etc), my brother (who is still a bit psychotic), and my son (who is smoking weed, lying, and going out at night).

That’s all kinda bearable in the day but at night I feel so guilty like I’ve done a murder rather than just tried to do my best by everyone without much support. I could cope with all of it but I can’t cope with my kid and the worry. Fucking guilt and shame and the inevitable thoughts that follow.

We all have our crosses and I know others face much more with sick kids, or cancer themselves or a loved one, or a painful health condition, or grief, or not having a place to live or an income that I feel bad whinging on.


----------



## campanula (Nov 28, 2020)

Offspring all facebooking and the like, , trying to arrange some sort of Xmas rota of meetings....while youngest (with very vulnerable partner) and myself, holding the anti-social line. I have a very sociable partner and have been horribly surprised to return home after gardening, to find some fucking random in the kitchen (having 'just dropped in cos they were in the area'). Someone is always in the bloody area cos we live in the middle of town but I usually take my miserable shy self off to the greenhouse or summat but I have really had to do some footstamping and rule-issuing, (although its fair to say I have paid not one scrap of attention to government 'rules', because I know I am more rational and competent  than Westminster imbeciles).

I  am going  for an outdoor, Boxing Day bonfire in the wood as the fairest, safest solution (plus, the entire Xmas  socialising will be done and dusted in 4 nippy hours (instead of several days of  exhausting chaos in my small house).

I am also extending some heartfelt sympathies for those who are struggling during this time.  Quite a few people I know are flailing around, having a horrible time and I am finding myself feeling guilty  that I have (so far) evaded any real upheavals.


----------



## komodo (Nov 28, 2020)

That is loads to cope with Edie - please don’t be so hard on yourself. 

Other people - like me are having it so easy. Retired, OH furloughed- even my old Dad 93 in a care home has tested positive for COVID and come out the other side as good as before. 

And I’m not going to feel bad about being so fortunate - just trying to be kind and do a bit to help others.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

You’re not whingeing Edie. 

The middle of the night is like a dark narrow tunnel. The sides press in on us and we can’t go back, and it’s  too dark to see anything ahead. 

You’re doing amazing work in extraordinary and hugely challenging circumstances. You’re a good person, and that counts for a lot.

We all fuck up and fail, that’s not any kind of sin unless it’s done maliciously or with cruel intent. 

 If we know we’re loved fiercely and deeply, as you love your boys, then that’s like a solid strong absolute foundation stone. That never shifts and never fails. You’ve given your boys that solid truth: that they are worth loving, they are loved, eye are like loveable. It’s the greatest gift a parent can give a child, and the only one that really matters in the end, everything else is gravy. 

Maybe the reason you can’t see that is because you don’t have that solid foundation yourself , so you can’t recognise or fully grasp what it is that you’ve given them.

This is something I’ve come to understand myself. My whole life has been an effort to overcome a core belief that I’m not loveable, not worthy of love. Sometimes I manage it, sometimes it’s not possible, and that’s largely influenced by outside circumstances, sometimes the result of poor choices I’ve made. But when I see people who are properly loved in childhood, even if they come from chaotic homes, I see that they have this unshakeable core of knowing that they’re loved and loveable, and that even when they make poor choices, they know how to get through it because they have absolute faith that they deserve better. 

Your love for your boys is deep and fierce and powerful, and despite everything that has happened, despite every missile and earthquake, even when you have to deal with the deepest level of bullshit, they know your love is unshakeable and true. That’s not failure Edie, that’s success.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

campanula said:


> Offspring all facebooking and the like, , trying to arrange some sort of Xmas rota of meetings....while youngest (with very vulnerable partner) and myself, holding the anti-social line. I have a very sociable partner and have been horribly surprised to return home after gardening, to find some fucking random in the kitchen (having 'just dropped in cos they were in the area'). Someone is always in the bloody area cos we live in the middle of town but I usually take my miserable shy self off to the greenhouse or summat but I have really had to do some footstamping and rule-issuing, (although its fair to say I have paid not one scrap of attention to government 'rules', because I know I am more rational and competent  than Westminster imbeciles).
> 
> I  am going  for an outdoor, Boxing Day bonfire in the wood as the fairest, safest solution (plus, the entire Xmas  socialising will be done and dusted in 4 nippy hours (instead of several days of  exhausting chaos in my small house).




Can you set up a nice outside spot where he can receive visitors? With a little fire-pit maybe?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2020)

For slow roasting unexpected randoms who just turn up?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> For slow roasting unexpected randoms who just turn up?




Bit of mint sauce...

ETA Or I suppose it should be apple sauce, since we taste more like pork.


----------



## campanula (Nov 28, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Can you set up a nice outside spot where he can receive visitors? With a little fire-pit maybe?


 It's suprisingly difficult because it's not like sweetheart has actually invited anyone, just finds it hard to turn people away. I find myself getting enraged at the cavalier attitude of quite a lot of people I know...and a horribly selfish inability to think further than their own immediate gratification...but otoh, I do know I am not terribly good company, having a habit of vanishing into the shed, allotment, greenhouse, workroom...for hours. My daughter, who is really struggling with working from home/single parent, rings up several times a day (and I am ashamed to say I ignore the phone at least some of the time (although sweetheart has been taking up a lot of slack).


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2020)

It is very strange for people to wander into your house though. I go round to one of the neighbours  but I stay outside in the garden and keep my distance. Bloody silly otherwise.


----------



## prunus (Nov 28, 2020)

campanula said:


> Offspring all facebooking and the like, , trying to arrange some sort of Xmas rota of meetings....while youngest (with very vulnerable partner) and myself, holding the anti-social line. I have a very sociable partner and have been horribly surprised to return home after gardening, to find some fucking random in the kitchen (having 'just dropped in cos they were in the area'). Someone is always in the bloody area cos we live in the middle of town but I usually take my miserable shy self off to the greenhouse or summat but I have really had to do some footstamping and rule-issuing, (although its fair to say I have paid not one scrap of attention to government 'rules', because I know I am more rational and competent  than Westminster imbeciles).
> 
> I  am going  for an outdoor, Boxing Day bonfire in the wood as the fairest, safest solution (plus, the entire Xmas  socialising will be done and dusted in 4 nippy hours (instead of several days of  exhausting chaos in my small house).
> 
> I am also extending some heartfelt sympathies for those who are struggling during this time.  Quite a few people I know are flailing around, having a horrible time and I am finding myself feeling guilty  that I have (so far) evaded any real upheavals.



This is something that I’ve been struggling to get through to bits of my family - they seem to be under the impression it’s 3 households together at a time ad infinitum, but in reality there’s very little scope for rotas of meetings - if household A visits household B, and the next day household B visits household C -that’s it, for all of them in all three households, no more visiting or visits, even though households A and C have only met with one other household each, and even though not all of any of the households might have been involved in some or all of the visits.

(E2a: for people in tiers 3 and 2 to be clear, which is pretty much everyone - in tier one as long as not more than 6 at a time - fill your boots. If you think it’s wise. Just for completeness)..


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 28, 2020)

prunus said:


> This is something that I’ve been struggling to get through to bits of my family - they seem to be under the impression it’s 3 households together at a time ad infinitum, but in reality there’s very little scope for rotas of meetings - if household A visits household B, and the next day household B visits household C -that’s it, for all of them in all three households, no more visiting or visits, even though households A and C have only met with one other household each, and even though not all of any of the households might have been involved in some or all of the visits.


I’ve had to explain this, with diagrams, to my parents more than once now.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2020)

It’s  part of the more general class of problems of people misunderstanding “bubble” to mean “people I’m spending time with today” rather than “permanent arrangement until quarantining is all over”

In retrospect, maybe anchoring the concept to something that is the very metaphor for ephemerality was unwise.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2020)

prunus said:


> This is something that I’ve been struggling to get through to bits of my family - they seem to be under the impression it’s 3 households together at a time ad infinitum, but in reality there’s very little scope for rotas of meetings - if household A visits household B, and the next day household B visits household C -that’s it, for all of them in all three households, no more visiting or visits, even though households A and C have only met with one other household each, and even though not all of any of the households might have been involved in some or all of the visits.
> 
> (E2a: for people in tiers 3 and 2 to be clear, which is pretty much everyone - in tier one as long as not more than 6 at a time - fill your boots. If you think it’s wise. Just for completeness)..



Is that right? If household A visits household B then surely that's only two households - even though it's three households for B and C. Not that it applies to me I'm planning on only being household A throughout


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2020)

A rare bit of positivity in a miserable country/world...

Signed up as an NHS First Responder when this started. Quickly learned that it was a pointless app and gave up on it. But did make up some leaflets which I dropped into the flats and houses round my way. 

Just with my contact details and an offer to help out and such. Had a few (mostly older ladies) replies thanking me and over the year have done some shopping and odd jobs etc. 

Do bake some cakes each weekend and drop them round. Today my neighbour Dora (93 no less) got a bit tearful. Not because the Tea Brack cake was bad but she was grateful to have me around. She is a sharp old bird but worries endlessly about those less fortunate than her and is a bit scared of where the country is heading  she cried a bit  especially old people alone. 

Spent some time with her today and make more of an effort to do more.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2020)

prunus said:


> This is something that I’ve been struggling to get through to bits of my family - they seem to be under the impression it’s 3 households together at a time ad infinitum, but in reality there’s very little scope for rotas of meetings - if household A visits household B, and the next day household B visits household C -that’s it, for all of them in all three households, no more visiting or visits, even though households A and C have only met with one other household each, and even though not all of any of the households might have been involved in some or all of the visits.
> 
> (E2a: for people in tiers 3 and 2 to be clear, which is pretty much everyone - in tier one as long as not more than 6 at a time - fill your boots. If you think it’s wise. Just for completeness)..


Surely you can meet up as A, B and C or any permutation for 5 days?


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

You're a good man, Badgers. (Although I'm now jealous of your neighbours and all those cakes -- what even is a Tea Brack cake...?)


----------



## miss direct (Nov 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Today my neighbour Dora (93 no less) got a bit tearful. Not because the Tea Brack cake was bad but she was grateful to have me around. She is a sharp old bird but worries endlessly about those less fortunate than her and is a bit scared of where the country is heading  she cried a bit


Oh Dora


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2020)

Sue said:


> You're a good man, Badgers. (Although I'm now jealous of your neighbours and all those cakes -- what even is a Tea Brack cake...?)


It is hardly a massive effort. If anything stuff likes this makes me feel I should do more.

Also I love speaking to people who have lived twice as long as me. It is good to know how people thought 30-40-60 years ago.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2020)

Sue said:


> You're a good man, Badgers. (Although I'm now jealous of your neighbours and all those cakes -- what even is a Tea Brack cake...?)











						Irish Tea Brack
					

A traditional Irish tea brack, perfect for celebrating St.Patrick's day. Easy to make and great for school lunch boxes or afternoon tea.




					www.thelastfoodblog.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Is that right? If household A visits household B then surely that's only two households - even though it's three households for B and C.


A could then go visit C, but nobody could visit D.


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

8115 said:


> Surely you can meet up as A, B and C or any permutation for 5 days?


Yes but none of the three can see anyone else (unless outside in rule of 6). C can’t go to D or E on Boxing Day if they were with A and B on Christmas Day. This is where people are confused/deliberately misunderstanding.


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Irish Tea Brack
> 
> 
> A traditional Irish tea brack, perfect for celebrating St.Patrick's day. Easy to make and great for school lunch boxes or afternoon tea.
> ...


My mum used to make something similar but without the fruit. And with a different name.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A could then go visit C, but nobody could visit D.



Although A could visit E who could possibly visit F


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2020)

Regards the Tea Brack Cake... 

I have made a lot of different cakes for the neighbours over this year. Banana bread, carrot carrot, chocolate cake and such. 

Tea Brack is the only one that 100% approval.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 28, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's true though, it's easy to forget that lack of exercise means you can get injured more easily, muscles help protect other parts of you from unexpected stresses. I bet there's been a big increase in back and joint injuries in general. Though breaking an ankle is really unlucky....



I fucked my calf at the start of the year and it's still a bit fucked. Not felt able or willing to exercise it as much as I should have with one thing and another.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A could then go visit C, but nobody could visit D.





(((D)))


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A could then go visit C, but nobody could visit D.





(((D)))


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Regards the Tea Brack Cake...
> 
> I have made a lot of different cakes for the neighbours over this year. Banana bread, carrot carrot, chocolate cake and such.
> 
> Tea Brack is the only one that 100% approval.


One of my friends has been experimenting with brownies over lockdown. What started with full fat gooey deliciousness is now at black beans, carob and no added sugar. (He's the only person I know who's got healthier/lost weight in lockdown.) I've been very luck to have sampled all of them but me and his partner are trying to steer him back to the less black beans and carob and more chocolately deliciousness end of the spectrum...


----------



## prunus (Nov 28, 2020)

8115 said:


> Surely you can meet up as A, B and C or any permutation for 5 days?



Ah, yes, sorry, that’s true of course. No more other visits from or to D E F and so on. Good point, apologies.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2020)

prunus said:


> Ah, yes, sorry, that’s true of course. No more other visits from or to D E F and so on. Good point, apologies.


Sorry, you were a bit ambiguous so I wasn't sure what you meant.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2020)

Sue said:


> One of my friends has been experimenting with brownies over lockdown. What started with full fat gooey deliciousness is now at black beans, carob and no added sugar. (He's the only person I know who's got healthier/lost weight in lockdown.) I've been very luck to have sampled all of them but me and his partner are trying to steer him back to the less black beans and carob and more chocolately deliciousness end of the spectrum...


 

I have found the older generation really like a fruit cake or similar. 

Chocolate cake is okay. Poppy Seed, Carrot or Banana cakes are a bit 'too edgy' for them


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Although A could visit E who could possibly visit F


No, A is now part of the three-household bubble ABC.  None of them can visit anybody else at all.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2020)

That's strange if A has only visited one other household.


----------



## prunus (Nov 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Is that right? If household A visits household B then surely that's only two households - even though it's three households for B and C. Not that it applies to me I'm planning on only being household A throughout



No, this is the point - what the rules basically are is that 3 households can merge into 1,
then that 1 mega household has to follow the ‘no mixing with other households’ rules as usual. I think it’s clearer explained this way, at least it makes sense to me - it might not be.   A and C might never meet, but because they’ve both merged with B, they’re part of a 3 household mega household, and can’t visit anyone else.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2020)

Fair enough if those are the rules then they're the rules. Although B and C have clearly merged with A but A has only merged with B.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Fair enough if those are the rules then they're the rules. Although B and C have clearly merged with A but A has only merged with B.


The function is bijective not injective or surjective

In other words, you slept with B so now you’ve slept with everybody B has slept with.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2020)

kabbes said:


> The function is bijective not injective or surjective
> 
> In other words, you slept with B so now you’ve slept with everybody B has slept with.



Very true, but B hadn't slept with C at that time (and it was only a rumour anyway) so A also hasn't slept with C.


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Fair enough if those are the rules then they're the rules. Although B and C have clearly merged with A but A has only merged with B.


That’s why it’s so tricky but it’s the only way to limit contact if they’re going to allow households mixing. On a selfish note it means people like me and Mr Looby won’t be able to bubble with any of our friends over Christmas because they all have families.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2020)

kabbes said:


> The function is bijective not injective or surjective
> 
> In other words, you slept with B so now you’ve slept with everybody B has slept with.


What's the branch of maths that deals with contacts?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 28, 2020)

People aren't going to do that though are they. They will just treat it as meaning three households can meet.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2020)

8115 said:


> What's the branch of maths that deals with contacts?


Ramsey Theory


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Ramsey Theory


Thanks.


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> People aren't going to do that though are they. They will just treat it as meaning three households can meet.


Yep.
Which is another reason why I’m not really meeting anyone.


----------



## prunus (Nov 28, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> People aren't going to do that though are they. They will just treat it as meaning three households can meet.



Yup :-(

I just hope the fallout isn’t too bad.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2020)

Ta for the clarifications by the way - not what I'd have assumed. Neighbours always come round to mine for Christmas Eve then I  go round to theirs for Christmas day - but they have kids and grandkids so I think we'll delay it for a month or two this year.


----------



## LDC (Nov 28, 2020)

prunus said:


> This is something that I’ve been struggling to get through to bits of my family - they seem to be under the impression it’s 3 households together at a time ad infinitum, but in reality there’s very little scope for rotas of meetings - if household A visits household B, and the next day household B visits household C -that’s it, for all of them in all three households, no more visiting or visits, even though households A and C have only met with one other household each, and even though not all of any of the households might have been involved in some or all of the visits.



Why are people struggling with this? It's been really clear it's just 3 households that can meet and then have to stay the same for the whole period and can't meet any others. Fucking 'bubble' though, shit term.


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

Can I ask for opinions about football please?
Mr Looby has surprised me by saying he wants to go back to football if him and his mate get picked (he’s got a season ticket).
I really thought he’d say he didn’t want to go. We’re tier 2 and so is the city he’ll be going to. 

Anyway it’s 40 miles away and he’ll either have to be driven by our friend who is clinically extremely vulnerable, get me to take him, get the train. 
He thinks that once he is there it’s all really safe and distanced (2000 fans) but I’m not happy about the risk to our household or our friend’s household. I just don’t think it’s a risk worth taking but I don’t give a shit about football. I guess the comparison would be if I had the chance to go to a gig, and I just wouldn’t at the moment.
Am I being a cunt if I say I don’t want him to go?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2020)

Looby said:


> Can I ask for opinions about football please?
> Mr Looby has surprised me by saying he wants to go back to football if him and his mate get picked (he’s got a season ticket).
> I really thought he’d say he didn’t want to go. We’re tier 2 and so is the city he’ll be going to.
> 
> ...











						Premiership restart June 2020 - where the games are being televised
					

I'm torn between Norwich-Everton on BBC1 and Man Utd-Sheff Utd on Pick tomorrow. I'll probably go for the latter.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Edie (Nov 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> A rare bit of positivity in a miserable country/world...
> 
> Signed up as an NHS First Responder when this started. Quickly learned that it was a pointless app and gave up on it. But did make up some leaflets which I dropped into the flats and houses round my way.
> 
> ...


You are my hero. I’ve joined the most rag tag foodbank in the world in Holbeck (S Leeds) that’s being unofficially run by a community theatre, with Leeds Utd chucking them a few quid, and community donations. If you wanna help you just rock up and put random food in crates, or stick the crates in your car, grab an address and go. There’s a constant stream of blokes pretending their wives have sent them, and the kind of woman you don’t mess with who also help out everywhere else. The whole things run out of the snooker club (we pack on the tables). It’s ace.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

Decided not to post that....

All shall be well, and all shall be well, and all manner of things shall be well


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2020)

Looby said:


> Am I being a cunt if I say I don’t want him to go?


No.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Premiership restart June 2020 - where the games are being televised
> 
> 
> I'm torn between Norwich-Everton on BBC1 and Man Utd-Sheff Utd on Pick tomorrow. I'll probably go for the latter.
> ...


Not fobbing your question off Looby just my two pence worth on another thread


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Fair enough if those are the rules then they're the rules. Although B and C have clearly merged with A but A has only merged with B.


Imagine each household is a sticky circle. The moment one has contact with another they are connected and can’t come apart. So the moment A touches B they are now AB. So when B goes to C it’s actually AB visiting C. So you now have ABC. At this point that’s the 3. No more contact allowed.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 28, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> (((D)))


Getting D has been hard this year 😪


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 28, 2020)

What you wowing at bees? Was a joke. Sorry


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Getting D has been hard this year 😪




  Being D has been hard this year....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> What you wowing at bees? Was a joke. Sorry


Think of us as “oooooh” in a Kenneth Williams style rather than “wow”


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2020)

No, Looby , I don't think so. In another few months we should be able to access a vaccine.  Ask him if he can't just wait a little longer, until it's safe.  I had a similar thing, with the fella's band being asked to do an event, involving travel in cars and 8 of them together in a 'covid secure' venue. I told him I didn't want him to do it, and in the end they didn't, so I know how you feel.


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Not fobbing your question off Looby just my two pence worth on another thread


It was helpful, thanks. 😊


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2020)

sojourner said:


> No, Looby , I don't think so. In another few months we should be able to access a vaccine.  Ask him if he can't just wait a little longer, until it's safe.  I had a similar thing, with the fella's band being asked to do an event, involving travel in cars and 8 of them together in a 'covid secure' venue. I told him I didn't want him to do it, and in the end they didn't, so I know how you feel.



Thanks, it feels shitty even though I know I’m probably right.
I think it’s partly because our friend is really up for it so Mr Looby will feel like he’s letting him down as he says it’s either both or neither of them apparently. I don’t know how they’re picking fans.

We had a good chat earlier and I explained all the risks I can see to all of us. Three people over the two households are key workers. Friend and wife are self employed so them being around us could balls things up financially if they had to isolate/got ill. I’m vulnerable although less so than our friend. 

And that ignores the wider risk of being around 2000 fans, ground staff etc, getting in and out and using toilets etc


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2020)

Looby said:


> Can I ask for opinions about football please?
> Mr Looby has surprised me by saying he wants to go back to football if him and his mate get picked (he’s got a season ticket).
> I really thought he’d say he didn’t want to go. We’re tier 2 and so is the city he’ll be going to.
> 
> ...



From what I can gather, the clubs that are in areas where fans can go back in to the grounds, and who have worked out what they are going to do, are intending to select 2,000 (or 4,000) season ticket holders at random, then a different 2,000 and so on until the first lot come round again.

I don't think the clubs / leagues were expecting the decision quite as rapidly as it happened, and some clubs haven't said anything yet (quite a few club staff who deal with that sort of thing have probably been on furlough) - some clubs did start selling season tickets over the summer and others didn't.

There's some speculation on charlton forums about whether fans who live in kent (in tier 3) will be allowed to come to the ground (which is in tier 2)

And I'm not sure that bus / train operators have quite worked it out yet, buses and trains are on advisory reduced capacity at the moment, but the potential for difficulties over this are going to be high, even with 2,000 fans.  Not many grounds have on-site car parks that are going to be able to cope with that, and most rely either on local trains / buses or shuttle buses from town centre and / or park and ride sites if it's an out-of-town stadium.

I think it's the travel to / from grounds that has the most potential difficulty.  Personally, I'm not sure it's a good idea someone who's in the 'clinically vulnerable' category going.  Although I'm not sure I have the right to tell them they can't if they really want to.


----------



## xenon (Nov 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> That's strange if A has only visited one other household.



A can meet up with B and or C.
However, if At one meeting, it's them and B, they can meet up with D but that's their lot.



If 3 households meet, they're stuck with each other for the duration...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 29, 2020)

xenon said:


> A can meet up with B and or C.
> However, if At one meeting, it's them and B, they can meet up with D but that's their lot.
> 
> 
> ...


No, once A and B have met, they can both meet with the _same _other household.  Not different ones. You can’t have ABC and ABD.

The point is that B might have coronavirus.  If so, they’ll pass it to A and C.  You don’t want A further passing it on to D (and D to pass it to E etc).

People have to decide what their three houses bubble is in advance _and that’s it_


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2020)

Ah that actually makes sense, thanks


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 29, 2020)

So 
A can visit B
A can visit C 
B can visit C and 
A B and C can meet up all together.

So my siblings's families A and B could meet each other and my parents C but then they can't meet up with their respective partners' families? My sister would welcome this arrangement! 

Or if you are an only child A and your partner is an only child A you can go visit both sets of parents B and C or have them both round. B and C are unlikely to meet independently. 

This is not going to work for many people.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 29, 2020)

Won't work in what sense?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 29, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Won't work in what sense?



In the sense that Bob wont be happy that him and jill can have Jill's parents and sister round for lunch but then cant then  go to Bob's parents or his brothers house or his sisters house.


----------



## Thora (Nov 29, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> In the sense that Bob wont be happy that him and jill can have Jill's parents and sister round for lunch but then cant then  go to Bob's parents or his brothers house or his sisters house.


Yeah, any limit is going to annoy someone though isn't it?  If you had a 10 household limit someone will be devastated they can't see household 11.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 29, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> In the sense that Bob wont be happy that him and jill can have Jill's parents and sister round for lunch but then cant then  go to Bob's parents or his brothers house or his sisters house.



It's a compromise solution, not intended to please everyone.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2020)

The announcement got us all excited but it was mishandled.  As usual, Prof Devi Sridhar is where to look for the straight advice:



"Keep being asked questions about meeting/travel over the holidays that people want to hear an emotionally reassuring and comforting answer.
"I can't do that as a public health scientist right now and have to be straight, even if unpopular.
"COVID doesn't care that it's Christmas or Thanksgiving. It spreads in indoor, poorly ventilated settings especially households.
"If you want to safely see family, check local prevalence, get outside for walks, ventilate indoor settings and isolate for two weeks before seeing vulnerable people."
She added: "Travel is concerning especially with the tier system. Movement from higher to lower prevalence areas means we are likely to see all tiers going upwards and heading towards a national-type lockdown in early 2021.
"Protecting low prevalence means restricing travel. Virus moves when people move."


----------



## Espresso (Nov 29, 2020)

There are going to be an awful lot of single or widowed people who could normally have expected an invite for Christmas or at least a visit or two from members of their extended family or their friends or neighbours. Not this year.


----------



## magneze (Nov 29, 2020)

Just because something is allowed, that doesn't make it safe.


----------



## Thora (Nov 29, 2020)

Espresso said:


> There are going to be an awful lot of single or widowed people who could normally have expected an invite for Christmas or at least a visit or two from members of their extended family or their friends or neighbours. Not this year.


Single people can join another household as a support bubble though.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 29, 2020)

Thora said:


> Single people can join another household as a support bubble though.


I know that. But only where the other household has no family they'll be seeing at Christmas.


----------



## prunus (Nov 29, 2020)

Espresso said:


> I know that. But only where the other household has no family they'll be seeing at Christmas.



No, single people can support bubble with another household without affecting that household’s ability to see anyone else - the single person becomes part of the household for rule purposes.


----------



## Thora (Nov 29, 2020)

Espresso said:


> I know that. But only where the other household has no family they'll be seeing at Christmas.


No, they just become one household, as part of the three.

So for example my brother and family are spending Christmas day with his widowed MIL (household 1) then coming to my parents' on Boxing Day (household 2) where I will also be visiting (household 3).  Just means the MIL can't visit anyone else.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 29, 2020)

I stand corrected. 
Thanks for the heads up prunus  and Thora


----------



## kabbes (Nov 29, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> In the sense that Bob wont be happy that him and jill can have Jill's parents and sister round for lunch but then cant then  go to Bob's parents or his brothers house or his sisters house.


It’s just tough.  My friend’s sister has four kids by three different fathers and lives with a fourth man.  Those kids can’t all see their dads this Christmas.  It sucks.


----------



## Thora (Nov 29, 2020)

kabbes said:


> It’s just tough.  My friend’s sister has four kids by three different fathers and lives with a fourth man.  Those kids can’t all see their dads this Christmas.  It sucks.


If they are children they can, as they belong to each parent's household?


----------



## prunus (Nov 29, 2020)

prunus said:


> No, single people can support bubble with another household without affecting that household’s ability to see anyone else - the single person becomes part of the household for rule purposes.



Clarification and musing: it’s only allowed where neither the single person nor the household they’d be joining have been part of a (different) support bubble before, not entirely logically. Obviously it’s not sensible to be chopping and changing support bubbles willy-nilly, but if eg the single person was part of a different support bubble in lockdown 1, but hasn’t been (and hence hasn’t been seeing that support bubble household) since, it’s difficult to justify that they shouldn’t be able to form a new one now.

Also leads to the slightly odd situation part of my family has - one of my siblings has been in a support bubble with another’s household for a while (the single one has mental health issues and needs it from time to time) - they are not seeing each other over Christmas, however they only, technically, get a total of 2 other households they can mix with between them. I understand why this is the case, but it’s quite difficult to get them to agree it’s fair.  I think they are likely to just go ahead and have 2 each, and ensure that they continue to not meet as a support bubble for at least 14 days afterwards. Not strictly within the rules, but a difficult to argue with solution, IMO.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 29, 2020)

kabbes said:


> It’s just tough.  My friend’s sister has four kids by three different fathers and lives with a fourth man.  Those kids can’t all see their dads this Christmas.  It sucks.


Children can go between parents always.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 29, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> It's a compromise solution, not intended to please everyone.



Of course and I think a lot people wont stick to it. There are enough arguments over whose parents to visit on christmas day other years let alone having to choose for the whole holiday.

Coulda shoulda woulda.  The numbers arent low enough for christmas not to bring on a (nother) clusterfuck.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 29, 2020)

Thora said:


> If they are children they can, as they belong to each parent's household?





nagapie said:


> Children can go between parents always.


That’s what I get for posting in a rush.  Yes, theoretically, the individual children could be collected all by different families and taken off all for separate Christmasses.  But that’s very different to the usual thing of the siblings staying _together_ for Christmas and having a _collective_ Christmas with their other families.  It’s a stark choice — dad or my brothers and sisters.


----------



## Thora (Nov 29, 2020)

kabbes said:


> That’s what I get for posting in a rush.  Yes, theoretically, the individual children could be collected all by different families and taken off all for separate Christmasses.  But that’s very different to the usual thing of the siblings staying _together_ for Christmas and having a _collective_ Christmas with their other families.  It’s a stark choice — dad or my brothers and sisters.


What do they do on a normal Christmas? Can’t they do Christmas Day with their mum and Boxing Day with their dad?
They are part of both parent’s household, their mum & dads don’t need to form a bubble.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 29, 2020)

Thora said:


> What do they do on a normal Christmas?


Big group


> Can’t they do Christmas Day with their mum and Boxing Day with their dad?


So as above, the kids have to choose between dad or brothers and sisters.  Yes, this is possible I think but either way, people are having to make compromises, which was my point.


----------



## Thora (Nov 29, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Big group
> So as above, the kids have to choose between dad or brothers and sisters.  Yes, this is possible I think but either way, people are having to make compromises, which was my point.


I don’t understand why they have to choose  Do you mean usually the mum, her partner, the three exes and all the kids have Christmas in the same house but can’t this year as it would be 4 households?
But they don’t want to do all the kids at mum’s on one day (with up to two other households), and all going to respective dads another day (with up to two other households)?

Although it will be slightly different to a normal Christmas if they are used to the mum and all the exes spending the day together, they can all still see all their siblings and both parents over Christmas so doesn’t seem like a nightmare choice to be honest.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 29, 2020)

Ffs! Really, it's like one of those riddles about 7 men with 7 wives!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 29, 2020)

Thora said:


> Single people can join another household as a support bubble though.



It’s unrealistic though.

No one has invited me to bubble with their family.

How can I realistically go to anyone and say “can I please join your family this Christmas?”

Try to imagine doing that.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 29, 2020)

Thora said:


> No, they just become one household, as part of the three.
> 
> So for example my brother and family are spending Christmas day with his widowed MIL (household 1) then coming to my parents' on Boxing Day (household 2) where I will also be visiting (household 3).  Just means the MIL can't visit anyone else.




So even though MiL isn't technically alone on Christmas Day, she has to go back to her own place and be alone while the rest of the three-family-bubble gathers.

It’s miserable.

I realise she could be included because if she’s bubbled with household 1, then she’s theoretically able to visit with H2 and H3 under th present arrangements. But again, it’s not realistic in many cases.

Yes yes, it has to be done, we all need to make sacrifices etc.

But please spare a thought for people who are going to be alone for all or most of Christmas, or - if invited to the larger mixed  gatherings - obliged to be the spare part.

Some of us, despite having plenty of friends and liking to socialise, will be alone this Christmas, perhaps for the first time. With no pubs open for a bit of merriment and cheer. In the darkest part of the year. With soppy sentimental family heavy ads on the telly,

If you know someone who is likely to be alone, drop a card or something through their door so they know that even though they’re alone, they’re still loved.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 29, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It’s unrealistic though.
> 
> No one has invited me to bubble with their family.
> 
> ...


I am having xmas with another single person.  I did end up inviting myself which was a bit awful, because [what if she was only saying yes because of manners and actually wanted to spend the day alone like last year] ugh.  But in the end I lied and said I had another invite so she could refuse guilt-free.  

And then bizarrely, while I was waiting for her to reply (she doesn’t do phone-talking), my sister did invite me. Though that would have put my mum at more risk, so I’m glad my friend said yes.


----------



## Winot (Nov 29, 2020)

I hadn’t paid much attention to the rules on single person households and bubbles because it doesn’t directly affect me.

It was only when meeting and discussing it with a single friend that I realised that we could bubble with her. We have done so and will be inviting her to ours for Christmas. People might not be inviting single people because they haven’t quite clocked that they can.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 29, 2020)

It's not going to work at all for the Q's
A is Me and Mrs Q, Son Q and his Girlfriend
B is Eldest, her husband, their 2 kids and Youngest who currently lives there because she works round the corner.
C is Middle and her fiance.

Fine that's 3 households we can discount Middle Q's fiance's family because they live in Ireland (beside there's LOADS of  them) but what about Household D? Eldest' in-laws who live 2 miles from us, do we get to see our mutual grandkids and they don't?
What about Household E, Girlfriends parents they live down south, she's seen them once in 2020, she has a married sister who she hasn't seen at all since the wedding last year. If she goes to see them it makes them part of our bubble even if we don't
see them.
And this isn't taking into account that Mrs Q and I are both one of four and our parents are all still alive. Wars have been fought with less planning than this would take and the Q's are far from unique
These rules are completely unworkable and will just cause another full lockdown come January. It needs to be keep the rules as they are and just grit our teeth and accept that some people are going to break them no matter what.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 29, 2020)

That’s a good idea spanglechick  but when I think about it I realise that I don’t want to spend Christmas with just one person (unless that person is a lover). I want to be with people. Gathered around a table heaving with food, with lights and candles pushing back against the darkness, kids playing with new toys on the floor, tipsy grown ups wearing paper crowns and reading out cracker jokes, raising a toast to the cook, clearing the table afterwards and seeing the reassuring heaps of leftovers, collapsing into armchairs to watch something rubbish on the telly and passing round the mince pies and calling for a teenager to bring the brandy butter from the fridge. Etc.



(In my current state of MH I don’t think it’s good for me to be with one person, it’s actualły better to be alone.)


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It’s unrealistic though.
> 
> No one has invited me to bubble with their family.
> 
> ...



I've actually got an invite with friends but as I say I'm thinking of postponing it - they've got large family anyway so I'd feel a bit off pushing one/several of them out. 

I do normally get people asking whether I'm on my own for christmas and offering because they feel sorry for me but I actually like spending it on my own. Prepare everything the night before, cook meal in the morning, open the beer/other things and settle down toMargaret Rutherford Agatha Christie, Seven Samurai and similar. Love it.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've actually got an invite with friends but as I say I'm thinking of postponing it - they've got large family anyway so I'd feel a bit off pushing one/several of them out.
> 
> I do normally get people asking whether I'm on my own for christmas and offering because they feel sorry for me but I actually like spending it on my own. Prepare everything the night before, cook meal in the morning, open the beer/other things and settle down toMargaret Rutherford Agatha Christie, Seven Samurai and similar. Love it.




I liked being alone for Christmas last year. I had loads of excellent food and roasted a partridge with all the trimmings for myself, candle-lit the table, played Christmas music, did it all properly.

But I've now been alone for most of this year and it’s starting to drag me down into the gloom.

I’ll make the best of things, of course I will. Resilience, courage, fortitude, determination, hope, all that and more. 

And I do recognise that for many who’ve been locked into their family home all year, the idea of Christmas alone is very heaven.



I’m not whining about this, I just want to point out that it’s likely that somewhere nearby, there is someone who could do with a bit of extra thought to help them ward off the gloom.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes good point - I'll phone a couple of people round christmas time.


----------



## andysays (Nov 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I've actually got an invite with friends but as I say I'm thinking of postponing it - they've got large family anyway so I'd feel a bit off pushing one/several of them out.
> 
> I do normally get people asking whether I'm on my own for christmas and offering because they feel sorry for me but I actually like spending it on my own. Prepare everything the night before, cook meal in the morning, open the beer/other things and settle down toMargaret Rutherford Agatha Christie, Seven Samurai and similar. Love it.


Do the Seven Samurai count as one household for bubble purposes?


----------



## Supine (Nov 29, 2020)

andysays said:


> Do the Seven Samurai count as one household for bubble purposes?



Not sure who'd enforce the rule if they wanted to meet up.


----------



## xenon (Nov 29, 2020)

Said this already on other thread but I'm going to spend Christmas day, at least part of it at a friend's house. It being the first one with out my dad, I would have gone to my cousins but that would have also meant seeing aunt and uncle in their 70's and a journey across country on public transport from T3 to T3, which doesn't seem wise.

There may be 4 of us at this house though, which is actually 4 households. If I'm still invited I'm going, it's not like I'll be seeing anyone else or going any where. I realise I might get a bit of flack here for this but as far as I'm concerned, if the others are fine with it and the local alternative is effectively, not see anyone inside until Easter, this is what I'm doing.


----------



## xenon (Nov 29, 2020)

We should do an Urban zoom Xmas drinks. I know it's not the same of course but might be fun...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 29, 2020)

my sister has a massive bubble (generally, not for Christmas) as both her and her partner have kids with exes. so technically they count as one household and we are free to also visit my in-laws. in practice, if we do see both sets of people, we are going to see the in-laws first as potentially vulnerable and been isolating (as have we) and see the potentially plague-ridden family of 4 school age kids (at 3 different schools!) and at least one adult that is not working from home afterwards so we can isolate after and minimise risk to everyone involved.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Not fobbing your question off Looby just my two pence worth on another thread





xenon said:


> We should do an Urban zoom Xmas drinks. I know it's not the same of course but might be fun...


Will there be a dress code?


----------



## xenon (Nov 29, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Will there be a dress code?



Erm, no santa hats
or bells.


----------



## campanula (Nov 29, 2020)

When I was small, Christmas was often the very worst time of year. Often spent in foster homes, with random relatives with an underlying tension of dysfunction and misery. When I had children of my own, I compensated for my miserable Christmases by making a gigantic effort...which has carried on for over 40 years. Even when offspring were grown up,  with friends and family of their own, they still congregated at mine...for days.  I am honestly looking forward to a different, effortless day when  sweetheart and I can loll about getting messy and wrecked without the smallest pressure to produce yet another ridiculous fantasy spectacle (which mostly falls on my weary shoulders). I am very much looking forward to an outdoor woodland bonfire with sketchy food and space.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Will there be a dress code?





xenon said:


> Erm, no santa hats


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2020)

Sorted


----------



## Espresso (Nov 29, 2020)

Jesus. Where am I going to get a reindeer?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 29, 2020)

I was sort of hoping this Christmas would be a wash out with no shops open even to buy pressies etc which I find quite difficult even in the best of times. It seems fate has made other arrangements though..  Bah Humbug ..


----------



## miss direct (Dec 1, 2020)

Really rather envious of those of you who can go out for a meal later this week. Even though I probably wouldn't go even if they were open. The streets are so empty after 4pm here. I actually need to buy a coat (haven't got a proper one and my fleece isn't cutting it now the temperature has dropped), but the shops will be rammed tomorrow (and probably for the rest of the week) so will just keep shivering.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 1, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Really rather envious of those of you who can go out for a meal later this week. Even though I probably wouldn't go even if they were open. The streets are so empty after 4pm here. I actually need to buy a coat (haven't got a proper one and my fleece isn't cutting it now the temperature has dropped), but the shops will be rammed tomorrow (and probably for the rest of the week) so will just keep shivering.


Order one online?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Will there be a dress code?


Yes. You must be clothed!


----------



## miss direct (Dec 1, 2020)

Need to try on. Coats are awkward with sizing. I'll go next week, early morning.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 2, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Heard today that my aunt has had a stroke this morning.


Aunt passed away yesterday. Spent most of her life in social services and running children's homes. 

Could be a nightmare getting to Devon for the funeral and finding somewhere to stay if necessary.


----------



## andysays (Dec 2, 2020)

Sorry to hear that WouldBe 

Hope you manage to make it to your Aunt's funeral


----------



## kabbes (Dec 2, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Aunt passed away yesterday. Spent most of her life in social services and running children's homes.
> 
> Could be a nightmare getting to Devon for the funeral and finding somewhere to stay if necessary.


Your aunt sounds like she really made something of her life.  I hope you get to go and say goodbye.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 2, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Aunt passed away yesterday. Spent most of her life in social services and running children's homes.
> 
> Could be a nightmare getting to Devon for the funeral and finding somewhere to stay if necessary.



Sorry to hear this.

I don't know where you live but Devon is in Tier 2 and from today hotels etc are open as normal (and are very cheap at the moment).  Also exceptions are made for funerals anyway so there hopefully shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Aunt passed away yesterday. Spent most of her life in social services and running children's homes.
> 
> Could be a nightmare getting to Devon for the funeral and finding somewhere to stay if necessary.


That is tough  

Oddly I have two aunts (Devon and Abergavenny) who have been ill for a while but have both taken a very bad turn over the last week. 

One or worse two funerals will be tricky with close relatives spread all over the country in different tiers and living in different circumstances.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yes. You must be clothed!


Badgers is somewhat hirsute


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 2, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> I don't know where you live but Devon is in Tier 2 and from today hotels etc are open as normal (and are very cheap at the moment).  Also exceptions are made for funerals anyway so there hopefully shouldn't be any problems.


Thanks for that. That was one of the things I was concerned about. We are in a tier 3 area if that makes a difference.

E2a: I know there's a limit of 30 at a funeral but when my uncle died there must have been over 100 turn up most of them being ex-residents of the children's homes they ran together.  but


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> That is tough
> 
> Oddly I have two aunts (Devon and Abergavenny) who have been ill for a while but have both taken a very bad turn over the last week.


Sorry to hear that. 



> One or worse two funerals will be tricky with close relatives spread all over the country in different tiers and living in different circumstances.


We're in the same situation.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 2, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Thanks for that. That was one of the things I was concerned about. We are in a tier 3 area if that makes a difference.



Being in tier 3 ordinarily means that you should avoid travel out of your area but funerals are exempt from this so you're free to travel and stay away for the night.  You do though have to follow the rules of your tier when you get down there.


----------



## LDC (Dec 2, 2020)

I do feel a massive sense of relief a vaccine is now here, even if there's still a way to go. Testing (both lateral flow and PCR swabs) seems to be much more on the case now as well. Fucking pleased. Phew.


----------



## Supine (Dec 2, 2020)

Science and technology have absolutely smashed it this year 

Politicians less so. Much much less so.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2020)

Supine said:


> Science and technology have absolutely smashed it this year
> 
> Politicians less so. Much much less so.



They've been praying in churches for science and technology to smash it this year


----------



## Cloo (Dec 3, 2020)

Bugger, my sister-in-law has lost her job - she's worked for that charity since leaving university, so over 20 years. She's got about a year's worth of salary paid out though, I expect she might won't hurry into looking for another role.


----------



## maomao (Dec 3, 2020)

Youngest has a 38.5 degree fever and a cough and I'm feeling a bit peaky so have just taken him to a surprisingly convenient walk in test centre where I had to assault his nose with a swab and am now off work awaiting results. Bugger. I was okay this afternoon but sweating like a pig now and very dizzy so whatever he's got I've got it. And we've both had flu jabs.

The staff at the walk in were lovely but a bit shocked they only get surgical style masks and can't wear their own. I would want an N95.


----------



## zora (Dec 4, 2020)

Just moved into a new flatshare. Move went all pretty smoothly and I like flat and flatmates.
But just realised I will have to get used to new flatmates' coughing habits. In my old place, I got to recognise one flatmate's "first thing in the morning cough" and other flatmate's occasional chronic cough. 
Here every throat-clearing is sending a fresh spine-shrivelling chill up me!


----------



## maomao (Dec 4, 2020)

Me and babber are quite improved this morning. His fever's down to 37.5 and he's up and about. Still not much appetite. I am a little under the weather, sore throat and a bit of myalgia but no fever and not much cough (certainly not continuous). Starting to feel like a paranoid twat again for getting us tested.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 4, 2020)

maomao said:


> Me and babber are quite improved this morning. His fever's down to 37.5 and he's up and about. Still not much appetite. I am a little under the weather, sore throat and a bit of myalgia but no fever and not much cough (certainly not continuous). Starting to feel like a paranoid twat again for getting us tested.



No harm in getting tested.


----------



## zora (Dec 4, 2020)

maomao said:


> Me and babber are quite improved this morning. His fever's down to 37.5 and he's up and about. Still not much appetite. I am a little under the weather, sore throat and a bit of myalgia but no fever and not much cough (certainly not continuous). Starting to feel like a paranoid twat again for getting us tested.


Not at all! Your littl'uns symptoms definitely qualified, and then you might as well have done your own test while there if you were already feeling poorly. And your symptoms now might not be the "big three" but in an ideal world more people with these sorts of symptoms should get tested, rather than fewer! 
Hope you and babba continue to recover well, but you have definitely nothing to feel bad for.

Or what two sheds said!


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2020)

maomao said:


> Me and babber are quite improved this morning. His fever's down to 37.5 and he's up and about. Still not much appetite. I am a little under the weather, sore throat and a bit of myalgia but no fever and not much cough (certainly not continuous). Starting to feel like a paranoid twat again for getting us tested.



Glad you’re both feeling better - but you did exactly the right thing getting tested!   Fingers crossed for negative, but always better to be safe (in terms of not spreading it) than sorry.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 4, 2020)

Anyone who is clinically extremely vulnerable get their shielding update letter on Wednesday? Mine is late and I am unsure of what to do?


----------



## Thora (Dec 4, 2020)

maomao said:


> Me and babber are quite improved this morning. His fever's down to 37.5 and he's up and about. Still not much appetite. I am a little under the weather, sore throat and a bit of myalgia but no fever and not much cough (certainly not continuous). Starting to feel like a paranoid twat again for getting us tested.


When my 3yo tested positive she never had a raised temperature at all and was never poorly enough to need calpol.  Most children do have it very mildly.  If you hadn't got tested you'd have had to keep both your kids home for 2 weeks anyway so much better to get the test!


----------



## LDC (Dec 4, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Anyone who is clinically extremely vulnerable get their shielding update letter on Wednesday? Mine is late and I am unsure of what to do?



My brother not had his either. He is going to work too the dick, went back before lockdown was even over the first time.

Have you tried calling your GP/specialist team?


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Anyone who is clinically extremely vulnerable get their shielding update letter on Wednesday? Mine is late and I am unsure of what to do?



If it were me I would read the template version online.



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/939853/CEV_guidance_letter_2_Dec_with_watermark-1.pdf


----------



## TopCat (Dec 4, 2020)

elbows said:


> If it were me I would read the template version online.
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/939853/CEV_guidance_letter_2_Dec_with_watermark-1.pdf


Thanks. Just the ticket.


----------



## maomao (Dec 4, 2020)

Well we are both covid free. Test results in 21 hours. He's still rather ill though after a phone consult with doctor we think it's tonsillitis. I am probably just exhausted.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m waiting for results but it’s either c19 or quite nasty flu.  

I’m all fevery in that was when your skin hurts and your eyeballs a burning and I live alone so I’ve no one to whimper at.  Ive been crying for about ten minutes because I’m too uncomfortable to sleep.  I’m so tired though.  

So I’m telling you lot because I needed to wallow in self pity.  

My breathing is fine, btw.  I don’t need emergency care.  Im just really miserable.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2020)

Sending bucketloads of sympathy and virtual hugs spanglechick . Horrible being so ill when you're on your own like that. Do you have enough to eat? I remember when I had flu, my bed felt like a cage of pain, and to make it worse, I couldn't even sleep through it. Flu kept me awake! xxx


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Sending bucketloads of sympathy and virtual hugs spanglechick . Horrible being so ill when you're on your own like that. Do you have enough to eat? I remember when I had flu, my bed felt like a cage of pain, and to make it worse, I couldn't even sleep through it. Flu kept me awake! xxx


I have food - though not fancying going downstairs right now.  I did go earlier and got a snack bar and a drink.  I guess I’ll go down again when I’ve finished the drink.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2020)

Get well soon spanglechick Sorry to hear you’re unwell.  Nudge us once in a while or we’ll worry!  Tell us if we can do anything to help.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 8, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I have food - though not fancying going downstairs right now.  I did go earlier and got a snack bar and a drink.  I guess I’ll go down again when I’ve finished the drink.


Considering the circumstances, I'd say covid. Do you have someone to call if you get really bad? It's a fucker of a thing because if you do, no one is really supposed to come to your aid or they might get it themselves.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Considering the circumstances, I'd say covid. Do you have someone to call if you get really bad? It's a fucker of a thing because if you do, no one is really supposed to come to your aid or they might get it themselves.


Yes. My sister lives an hour away in Twickenham but was all set to drop over yesterday if id needed her.  I just need a gentle cuddle really.  And that isn’t worth the risk at all.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2020)

Wishing you a speedy recovery (((spanglechick)))


----------



## nagapie (Dec 8, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Yes. My sister lives an hour away in Twickenham but was all set to drop over yesterday if id needed her.  I just need a gentle cuddle really.  And that isn’t worth the risk at all.


I know, I am currently at home with my youngest whose bubble has closed. Loads of my school staff and students have been sent home. I am not considered a close contact but I did take a test to be on the safe side. I was expecting it to be negative until I read your post and you had atypical symptoms.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2020)

Also, thanks to Guineveretoo on fb I’ve now got some paracetamol and orange juice coming later this eve via the “Sainsbury’s chop chop” app.  Which uses uber eats drivers. It’s supposed to take 30 mins or less but with the local outbreak I guess they’re busy.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 8, 2020)

spanglechick, what I also wanted to say is that because you have other conditions, don't be afraid to call for help or medical intervention if you need it.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2020)

nagapie said:


> spanglechick, what I also wanted to say is that because you have other conditions, don't be afraid to call for help or medical intervention if you need it.


Thanks.  I will.


----------



## ash (Dec 8, 2020)

spanglechick  poor you -I hope you have a mild case.  Look after yourself.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 8, 2020)

I was bad yesterday.  I was sick of looking at a computer screen, had just turned in my final project for school, so I fucked off work and went shopping.  I went to my favorite antique store, which was mostly empty.   Bought a cool hat from the 40s. I didn't stop at Walmart, which I tend to avoid in the best of times.  If the store was as packed as their parking lot, it wouldn't be a safe place to go to.  I may regret going out, but staring at the walls gets old after 10 months, especially when you live by yourself.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 8, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I’m waiting for results but it’s either c19 or quite nasty flu.
> 
> I’m all fevery in that was when your skin hurts and your eyeballs a burning and I live alone so I’ve no one to whimper at.  Ive been crying for about ten minutes because I’m too uncomfortable to sleep.  I’m so tired though.
> 
> ...



Take care an get better soon.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah. It’s coronavirus.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 9, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah. It’s coronavirus.


Oh, so sorry to hear that. Take care. x


----------



## kabbes (Dec 9, 2020)

We came into close contact for an hour last Friday (a clinical session) with someone who has subsequently tested positive.  So we’re in isolation and crossing our fingers.  Mostly, at this point, it’s just a reminder how distressing it is for those who actually get diagnosed as positive.


----------



## maomao (Dec 9, 2020)

I have just been sent home from work as a close contact of someone who has tested positive. I'm trying to look on the bright side (Christmas starts here!) but it means I can't leave the house till the 23rd and as I'm a trainee teacher rather than a real one I will miss two weeks of my training. Mrs maomao will not be impressed at having to do all school runs and shopping but I intend to stick to it.


Also, the form tutor whose class I work with blatantly had symptoms this morning and was just planning to use more hand sanitizer. I told her she should go home but she was at a table chatting to a group of girls as I left. If they have more infections in the next couple of days they're going to ruin a lot of family Christmases. They really should close early.


----------



## klang (Dec 9, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah. It’s coronavirus.


take care and good luck and get well


----------



## nagapie (Dec 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> I have just been sent home from work as a close contact of someone who has tested positive. I'm trying to look on the bright side (Christmas starts here!) but it means I can't leave the house till the 23rd and as I'm a trainee teacher rather than a real one I will miss two weeks of my training. Mrs maomao will not be impressed at having to do all school runs and shopping but I intend to stick to it.
> 
> 
> Also, the form tutor whose class I work with blatantly had symptoms this morning and was just planning to use more hand sanitizer. I told her she should go home but she was at a table chatting to a group of girls as I left. If they have more infections in the next couple of days they're going to ruin a lot of family Christmases. They really should close early.


You can be on play duty, that's worth a million school and shop runs.


----------



## andysays (Dec 9, 2020)

Best wishes to all currently suffering with Covid


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah. It’s coronavirus.


Aye, you take care now lady xxx


----------



## miss direct (Dec 9, 2020)

I hope you feel better soon spangle. Do you think you picked it up at school?


----------



## nagapie (Dec 9, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I hope you feel better soon spangle. Do you think you picked it up at school?


She definitely did. All the south London schools where we work are folding like a house of cards. 

I am waiting for my test result. Sent the test last post on Monday. When will I get it?


----------



## maomao (Dec 9, 2020)

nagapie said:


> She definitely did. All the south London schools where we work are folding like a house of cards.
> 
> I am waiting for my test result. Sent the test last post on Monday. When will I get it?


When I had a postal test in September I got it on the third day after posting (also last post iirc).

The school where I work is now moving to a rota system with only two years in at a time due to lack of staff.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I hope you feel better soon spangle. Do you think you picked it up at school?


I live alone and haven’t been anywhere except work.  It can only be school.  And there have been outbreaks in every year group in the last seven days.  

As of the end of day today the who school is going “remote” until the end of term.  They just got permission from Public Health England.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2020)

nagapie said:


> She definitely did. All the south London schools where we work are folding like a house of cards.
> 
> I am waiting for my test result. Sent the test last post on Monday. When will I get it?


Don’t know. My test was about 4pm Monday at a testing centre and the results came by email at a little after 5am today.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 9, 2020)

Does that mean testing is going on 24:7?

Big up the test massive etc


----------



## souljacker (Dec 9, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Does that mean testing is going on 24:7?
> 
> Big up the test massive etc



I think it always has done. My results came in at 11pm on a Friday and midnight on a Wednesday for the two I've had.


----------



## Edie (Dec 9, 2020)

Thinking of you spanglechick hope you get well soon and kick it’s arse. Do you need anything, do you have friends/family that can help if necessary? Worried about you on your own xx


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2020)

Edie said:


> Thinking of you spanglechick hope you get well soon and kick it’s arse. Do you need anything, do you have friends/family that can help if necessary? Worried about you on your own xx


Yes. Lots of nearby urbs, colleagues and my sister is only an hour away.


----------



## Edie (Dec 9, 2020)

Inconsequential Pandemic Consequence:
For the first time EVER I’m getting a work Christmas Dinner cos two days a week I’m working for a charity now (the rest I do NHS). Obviously with NHS you get fuck all, ever. You technically aren’t even allowed to eat the ‘patients’ biscuits, toast or even have a spoonful of freeze dried coffee because that’s how little they gaf about their staff. By the way I have always totally ignored this and eaten their fucking biscuits so sack me.

Anyway this charity you get an actual little single person roast dinner- beef, Turkey or veggie- and a can of pop! Very exciting! But the sad news is, cos pandemic, they are being delivered to home address not charity wards (cos not ‘essential face to face’ contact) and we all have to eat our single portion roasts on a Teams call, like a meals on wheels service.

So it’s good, cos free food plus two hours off work to enjoy with colleagues, which is laughable to even _imagine_ in the shithouse NHS, but sad cos single serve roast dinners and getting pissed on our own in front of a screen is 2020 social life.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Yes. Lots of nearby urbs, colleagues and my sister is only an hour away.


Hope you get better soon


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 9, 2020)

Get well soon spanglechick


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Get well soon spanglechick



Yes spanglechick , I've just posted the above, pretty much, in the 'What's your vaccination priority?' thread, but definitely no harm in adding some support for you here as well -- good luck!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 9, 2020)

Where I work, we now have a record number of people in isolation and off work -- over 30, and on the up a tad   
Previous figures were high teens at highest.

TBF, most are off because of close family needing to isolate and so forth, rather than for directly from work reasons.

But the increase in the number of empty desks has not gone unnoticed at work, despite the deep cleaning, strict hygiene, ultra-safe desk-distancing, divisions between desks, one-way systems, mask edicts, and so forth (lots of other measures too) that have been in place since September.

On my team, most of us are OK in our office area for now, but I wouldn't completely rule out being sent home ahead of Xmas at some point, if there's any increase in work-based infection .... ?? 

The above measures are very safe though, with HSE, NHS Wales, local authority *and* TU approval (  ), so we'll see!


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 10, 2020)

Being inside with other people is unsafe no matter how many measures are put in place. They may reduce the risk to some extent, but no such thing as a covid-safe office unless it has incredibly good air filtration and the associated air flows are well understood.


----------



## maomao (Dec 10, 2020)

Just rechecking the rules on self isolation and it says:



> You must self-isolate at home for 14 days from the date of your last contact with a person who has tested positive for COVID-19 , even if you do not have any symptoms.



and my last contact was actually on the 3rd. So if no symptoms am I good to go out on the 17th? (or 18th, do I include the day of contact?) What would Urban do. I would obviously check that no-one else from my department who I have seen since the 3rd had it before venturing out.


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2020)

maomao said:


> Just rechecking the rules on self isolation and it says:
> 
> 
> 
> and my last contact was actually on the 3rd. So if no symptoms am I good to go out on the 17th? (or 18th, do I include the day of contact?) What would Urban do. I would obviously check that no-one else from my department who I have seen since the 3rd had it before venturing out.



The app tells you if you have that, gives you a countdown. Think the isolation ends at midnight on the last day, so it's the 18th probably that's then OK.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 10, 2020)

Pissing around with this:

"Anyone got any any idea about time stamping of PCR tests? We have some to return for testing that must be taken 72 hrs before our arrival in Tenerife at 14:30 on Friday 18th. If I do the kids at 7:30am, on Tuesday 15th, instead of after 14:30, will anyone know? The alternative is to do Wednesday morning, but that leaves us buggering around hoping the tests results are late back....." 

Obviously not being able to fly yo the sunshine is a first world problem at moment, but the thought of losing the cash because we can't do the above correctly is a worry


----------



## maomao (Dec 10, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The app tells you if you have that, gives you a countdown. Think the isolation ends at midnight on the last day, so it's the 18th probably that's then OK.


No app I'm afraid. Aside from work I literally don't see people and it's an educational establishment that does its own contact tracing so there seemed little point having an app. Have been instructed to isolate by the school where I work but I was shepherded out pretty quickly and no one did the maths as either way it was a case of 'see you next year'.


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm a bit fuming today on the self isolation topic.

A friend of mine who works in frontline healthcare woke up today with a cough, so has booked a test obviously. Their housemate though has been out of the house today to go to the shops twice already, and is going into work (as a chef ffs, perfect spreading environment) this afternoon. They've told him about the self isolation rules, and he's just pissed off and doesn't seem to think he should do it as he doesn't want to. It's his house and my friend is their sole tenant so doesn't want to cause a huge row and get kicked out.


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2020)

maomao said:


> No app I'm afraid. Aside from work I literally don't see people and it's an educational establishment that does its own contact tracing so there seemed little point having an app. Have been instructed to isolate by the school where I work but I was shepherded out pretty quickly and no one did the maths as either way it was a case of 'see you next year'.



Any reason not to be careful and just do until the 18th? Hope work are being good.


----------



## maomao (Dec 10, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Any reason not to be careful and just do until the 18th? Hope work are being good.


I had planned for the 23rd because I was counting from when I got sent home. Midnight of the 18th would be a blessed relief and I will go with that.


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2020)

maomao said:


> I had planned for the 23rd because I was counting from when I got sent home. Midnight of the 18th would be a blessed relief and I will go with that.



Yeah, I think by the time people are finding out it's often quite a lot shorter than the 14 days. Someone I know did 3 days as the contact was 11 days before and it took that long for them to find out!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 10, 2020)

maomao said:


> No app I'm afraid. Aside from work I literally don't see people and it's an educational establishment that does its own contact tracing so there seemed little point having an app. Have been instructed to isolate by the school where I work but I was shepherded out pretty quickly and no one did the maths as either way it was a case of 'see you next year'.


Email your Pgce leader at the school. Someone at the school will have clarity on return dates for all staff and students.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 10, 2020)

So I took a test on Monday and sent it back in the last post. I've heard nothing. Work are hounding me as I'm self isolating. I don't know what's happened, this is really long. I just did a search and I think I should have registered my kit online when I got it, but I didn't. What will happen, will I just not get results? How can i even find out?


----------



## Thora (Dec 10, 2020)

nagapie said:


> So I took a test on Monday and sent it back in the last post. I've heard nothing. Work are hounding me as I'm self isolating. I don't know what's happened, this is really long. I just did a search and I think I should have registered my kit online when I got it, but I didn't. What will happen, will I just not get results? How can i even find out?


I think if you didn't register it, it won't be associated with you in any way so they won't be able to contact you to give you results.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 10, 2020)

Ok. Let me rephrase that, is there a test helpline? I can't be the first idiot to do this.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 10, 2020)

Thora said:


> I think if you didn't register it, it won't be associated with you in any way so they won't be able to contact you to give you results.


But I ordered it by post and gave details then.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Ok. Let me rephrase that, is there a test helpline? I can't be the first idiot to do this.


119 is the helpline for testing. I haven’t done a home test but I did one test where I just turned up at the centre due to booking problems. I had to register that test within 24 hours or they said I wouldn’t get a result despite them taking my details at the time.


----------



## Thora (Dec 10, 2020)

nagapie said:


> But I ordered it by post and gave details then.


I don't think it's that joined up - I know people who have been given unused postal tests by others and the results come to the person who registered it, not the person who ordered it.


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Ok. Let me rephrase that, is there a test helpline? I can't be the first idiot to do this.



And did you post it in one of the NHS priority post boxes?

I expect your test is a write-off tbh, you need to register them.


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2020)

nagapie said:


> But I ordered it by post and gave details then.



To post it to you, I don't think that registers the physical test and then the results to you.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 10, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And did you post it in one of the NHS priority post boxes?
> 
> I expect your test is a write-off tbh, you need to register them.


Yes, posted it in one of their boxes. I guess it's a goner.


----------



## Thora (Dec 10, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Yes, posted it in one of their boxes. I guess it's a goner.


Do you still have the booklet that came with it with the barcodes?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 10, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Pissing around with this:
> 
> "Anyone got any any idea about time stamping of PCR tests? We have some to return for testing that must be taken 72 hrs before our arrival in Tenerife at 14:30 on Friday 18th. If I do the kids at 7:30am, on Tuesday 15th, instead of after 14:30, will anyone know? The alternative is to do Wednesday morning, but that leaves us buggering around hoping the tests results are late back....."
> 
> Obviously not being able to fly yo the sunshine is a first world problem at moment, but the thought of losing the cash because we can't do the above correctly is a worry



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news mate but Canary Islands are now on the 2 week quarantine list. Covid-19: Canary Islands added to UK quarantine list


----------



## nagapie (Dec 10, 2020)

Thora said:


> Do you still have the booklet that came with it with the barcodes?


I do now. Just emptied the entire recycling bin and then 4 bags of rubbish before I found it. going to call adn get my results in a bit.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 10, 2020)

nagapie said:


> But I ordered it by post and gave details then.



I think the registering is so that they know when you took the test, because the results aren't reliable if there's too long a gap between taking the test and them receiving it. They won't know how long it's been just from the date you requested the test. So yeah, if you didn't register then you won't get any results.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 10, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news mate but Canary Islands are now on the 2 week quarantine list. Covid-19: Canary Islands added to UK quarantine list



I've seen, yes. Thanks for the heads-up. I'm guessing it will be cancelled and if not, we'll see what insurance situation is


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 11, 2020)

One of my lodgers is French and is desperate to go home at Christmas to see her family.  She has a ticket but they have kept changing the dates.  She bounded down the stairs today to say that it has at last been confirmed.  I asked her what she is going to do about quarantine and she said 'I'll worry about that when I get back'.

It's not so much that she is planning to go through an airport twice and into an area which has much higher Covid levels than here (Marseille), but that she hasn't given any consideration to minimising the risk to her housemates when she gets back.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 11, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> I've seen, yes. Thanks for the heads-up. I'm guessing it will be cancelled and if not, we'll see what insurance situation is


From the 15th, you can do 5 days of quarantine and then pay to take a test.  Shortens the quarantine but expensive for a family of 4.


----------



## LDC (Dec 11, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I do now. Just emptied the entire recycling bin and then 4 bags of rubbish before I found it. going to call adn get my results in a bit.



Any luck nagapie ?


----------



## nagapie (Dec 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Any luck nagapie ?


Yes, once I located my barcode by emptying my bins, I was able to get my result. Negative. Which should be good but I have the added bonus of a negative meaning I have to go back to work on Monday but have no one to look after my isolating 7 year old whose bubble closed. Covid keeps giving.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 11, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> From the 15th, you can do 5 days of quarantine and then pay to take a test.  Shortens the quarantine but expensive for a family of 4.


The bigger issue is non-essential travelling against Government advice isn't insured


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 11, 2020)

.


----------



## LDC (Dec 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm a bit fuming today on the self isolation topic.
> 
> A friend of mine who works in frontline healthcare woke up today with a cough, so has booked a test obviously. Their housemate though has been out of the house today to go to the shops twice already, and is going into work (as a chef ffs, perfect spreading environment) this afternoon. They've told him about the self isolation rules, and he's just pissed off and doesn't seem to think he should do it as he doesn't want to. It's his house and my friend is their sole tenant so doesn't want to cause a huge row and get kicked out.



So, they've got Covid. Not sure if they've told their housemate yet, but he's been refusing to self isolate so far. Not sure he'll self-isolate when he hears this news either...


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So, they've got Covid. Not sure if they've told their housemate yet, but he's been refusing to self isolate so far. Not sure he'll self-isolate when he hears this news either...



Is there a covid grassline?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Is there a covid grassline?



Sussex police has an online form, which is for reporting breaches in England & Wales, so I guess it's hosted on other police forces' websites too.









						Breach of coronavirus (Covid-19) measures
					

Report a breach of Coronavirus (Covid-19) rules.




					www.sussex.police.uk


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2020)

And a chef ffs


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 11, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sussex police has an online form, which is for reporting breaches in England & Wales, so I guess it's hosted on other police forces' websites too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



However much I agree with LynnDoyleCooper 's justified pissedoffness, and I do, grassing to the Police  is a *big* no-no in very many peoples' books -- quite correctly .... 

</many many other past Urban Politics threeads ...  >


----------



## maomao (Dec 11, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> However much I agree with LynnDoyleCooper 's justified pissedoffness, and I do, grassing to the Police  is a big no-no in very many peoples' books -- quite correctly ....
> 
> </many many other past Urban Politics threeads ...  >


Surely depends on the crime. Are you suggesting you wouldn't 'grass' on a rapist or a murderer if you had information that would lead to their arrest?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 11, 2020)

maomao said:


> Surely depends on the crime. Are you suggesting you wouldn't 'grass' on a rapist or a murderer if you had information that would lead to their arrest?



There'd have to be exceptions like that obviously.

But the reasons for _in general_ not favouriong grassing to the cops are many, various and valid IMO.

And back on topic , I'm certainly not in favour of dobbing in Covid-rule-violators (much as I think they're twats).

Doing that smacks too much of curtain twitching to me -- there are plenty of much more serious matters for Plod to attend to.


----------



## LDC (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't know their name, and anyway it would be obvious (at least to my friend) it was me, and that would potentially cause massive issues between them and their housemate (who's actually the landlord), so it would need to be discussed with them.

TBH I'd think it was in the same realm as drunk driving, they've been told the rules and possible consequences for other people (like, errr.... actually killing someone) so I think reporting them is fair enough, if a somewhat horrible thing to be forced to do.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> However much I agree with LynnDoyleCooper 's justified pissedoffness, and I do, grassing to the Police  is a *big* no-no in very many peoples' books -- quite correctly ....
> 
> </many many other past Urban Politics threeads ...  >



Yes, but we're in the middle of a pandemic, so normal rules don't apply, this person's actions could result in deaths, so fuck them.


----------



## maomao (Dec 11, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> There'd have to be exceptions like that obviously.
> 
> But the reasons for _in general_ not favouriong grassing to the cops are many, various and valid IMO.
> 
> ...


It's not a bog standard rule violation though. It's someone who has definitely been exposed to Covid refusing to isolate. Bit different from having seven people at a dinner party.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 11, 2020)

I get both of your points, but I'm going to have to leave that bit of the discussion to others who might actually _be able_ to grass/dob people in.

I don't want to argue with people whose points on here are almost always sound and which I very rarely disagree with


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I get both of your points, but I'm going to have to leave that bit of the discussion to others who might actually _be able_ to grass/dob people in.
> 
> I don't want to argue with people whose points on here are almospt always sound and which I very rarely disagree with



Then just admit you're wrong on this occasion.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 11, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Then just admit you're wrong on this occasion.



I'm not about the *principle* -- I stand by that. 
Allow me to leave this though!! Please!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2020)

If you underline and *bold *a statement, it makes it _twice _as true


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2020)

Someone on my street was reported for 'breaking quarantine' at some stage. But I dont have any details, its a long street with nearly 200 addresses, and the press report was just based on pandemic enforcement statistics that the local police gave out. It didnt even say whether the person involved was punished.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 11, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> If you underline and *bold *a statement, it makes it _twice _as true



If you keep pettily needling me with utter pointlesness  like that, it gets me to tell you to fuck off -- HTH 

(I underlined/bolded one fucking word in that post, who the fuck cares except you**?)
**although I do predict a 'like' from a predictable sourtce before long


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> However much I agree with LynnDoyleCooper 's justified pissedoffness, and I do, grassing to the Police  is a *big* no-no in very many peoples' books -- quite correctly ....
> 
> </many many other past Urban Politics threeads ...  >


Fuck that. The concept of "grassing" is one pretty much reserved for children and bullies of all ages.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 11, 2020)

I hope spanglechick is feeling better.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 11, 2020)

8115 said:


> I hope spanglechick is feeling better.



Very much improved, I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Very much improved, I think.


Glad to hear it! You’re the first person I know who’s had it. What a privilege


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 11, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck that. The concept of "grassing" is one pretty much reserved for children and bullies of all ages.



Disagree, but all things considered, this is probably one for another thread/another time.

I know most people thing I'm wrong on this, but as I said before, I'd rather leave it -- there are more  important things to focus on in this thread -- see above.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 12, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Glad to hear it! You’re the first person I know who’s had it. What a privilege


First person who's had it and been able to have a test. J definitely had it in March, I watched him deteriorate on my sofa while looking after the boys.


----------



## maomao (Dec 12, 2020)

My school's asking all teachers to get tested this weekend and again 4-5 days before start of Spring term. We're not in London so no mass testing for kids. This is a very sensible move IMO.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 12, 2020)

So my son's school taxi driver has tested positive. He last saw my son Monday 8am and he took the test on Wednesday around midday. I would argue my son is not a close contact anyway as there's a screen between them, black cab, but wondering what the timeframe is for close contacts? Would 48hrs be enough?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2020)

nagapie said:


> So my son's school taxi driver has tested positive. He last saw my son Monday 8am and he took the test on Wednesday around midday. I would argue my son is not a close contact anyway as there's a screen between them, black cab, but wondering what the timeframe is for close contacts? Would 48hrs be enough?


48 hours is the window, but the bigger issue is how long he was symptomatic before he had the test - early symptoms often just seem like a bit of a cold/sore throat so you don’t know how long he’d have been potentially infectious before the test.  

That said, if there was a Perspex screen between them I can’t see how he’s a close contact at all.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2020)

Whats it like out there for posties right now?
Maggot Louis MacNeice


----------



## nagapie (Dec 12, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> 48 hours is the window, but the bigger issue is how long he was symptomatic before he had the test - early symptoms often just seem like a bit of a cold/sore throat so you don’t know how long he’d have been potentially infectious before the test.
> 
> That said, if there was a Perspex screen between them I can’t see how he’s a close contact at all.


Asymptomatic at that point. His wife came home from work unwell Tues so he may have contracted it after Mon. Don't think my son is a close contact.


----------



## girasol (Dec 12, 2020)

I am trying now to tally up how many people I know who have definitely had covid.  I was quite ill mid/late-Feb with covid symptoms, including breathing difficulties for a couple of days.  I had been in contact with a few friends who had come back from Italy at that point, and a few of them got ill too, I later found out. I have never officially tested positive so, not counting myself...  We all train together regularly in an enclosed room, so there's a good chance I caught it.

So, I think the total is at least 9 - including Spanglechick. 8 are women. Two got quite ill but thankfully didn't need hospitalisation, they both are in their early 40s and both have three kids!

Two of them are young, early 20s and they did ok, headaches, loss of smell, fever, for three days.  My cousin, she's 30, ended up in hospital, but they didn't find anything.  She had tested positive and was at the end of her isolation period when she couldn't breathe and called an ambulance.  She's still not sure if she had a panic attack or if they were covid symptoms...

I myself had a few odd things pop up this year, like a very odd bout of conjunctivitis recently - I can't even remember if I ever had it before in my life.  I ended up having to have a test during this conjunctivitis episode and also because I had second degree contact with someone who tested positive, through my granddaughter.  We both tested negative though.


----------



## elbows (Dec 12, 2020)

Since the standard PCR test is more than capable of false negatives, it is also reasonable to consider that some proportion of people on this forum who have tested negative were actually positive.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 13, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Whats it like out there for posties right now?
> Maggot Louis MacNeice



Very very busy!

My walk - the actual delivery part of my job - normally takes about 4 hours. Currently it's anywhere between 5 and 6 hours. This is in spite of the fact that we have packet drivers who take a significant portion of our heavy and large items; this happens every year from the start of December up to Christmas Eve. My contracted hours are 28 per week; last week I did 41 and next week will be more of the same.

It has been not far of this level since the start of the second lock down; indeed it has been pretty busy since last November (remember the general election in the run up to Christmas) with a brief post Xmas lull before the first lock down. The big increase has been in packets - parcels, boxes, padded envelopes up to shoe box size - where I used to get two or three mail bags of these items a day, I now get at least five a day....the most has been twelve, which was horrendous. I'm also starting to get more customer collections; theoretically this could be as many as 25 items up to 20kg...happily it is nothing like that at present!

I love the job; lots of fresh air, exercise, good colleagues and customers. It does leave me absolutely physically drained at times and I'm not an unfit person.  It would be better if we were given more time to do it, if we had better kept and serviced vehicles to do it with and we were provided with scanners (called PDAs) that actually worked in the wet...oh and actually waterproof waterproofs wouldn't go amiss.

Cheers - Louis (on my long weekend) MacNeice


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 13, 2020)

I personally know 14 people who have had it, 12 of them are below 40 and 2 are 60 and up. It has as far as I know ranged from a day or two of feeling bad to a week of feeling absolutely awful. None have again as far as I know been hospitalised with it.
That said my niece who is 23 works in a care home and regular testing has shown she still hasn't caught it.
However the last time I spoke to my brother who seems to be (somewhat ghoulishly) keeping score about thirty of the residents have died of it.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 13, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Very very busy!
> 
> My walk - the actual delivery part of my job - normally takes about 4 hours. Currently it's anywhere between 5 and 6 hours. This is in spite of the fact that we have packet drivers who take a significant portion of our heavy and large items; this happens every year from the start of December up to Christmas Eve. My contracted hours are 28 per week; last week I did 41 and next week will be more of the same.
> 
> ...



just want to say what a fantastic job you,  other posties and delivery workers are doing. On numerous occasions I have received surprise packages/cards in the post to cheer me up. One of which was a chocolate bar delivery which really cheered me up. Hope that you have a restful long weekend.


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Very very busy!
> 
> My walk - the actual delivery part of my job - normally takes about 4 hours. Currently it's anywhere between 5 and 6 hours. This is in spite of the fact that we have packet drivers who take a significant portion of our heavy and large items; this happens every year from the start of December up to Christmas Eve. My contracted hours are 28 per week; last week I did 41 and next week will be more of the same.
> 
> ...


Sounds tough, especially if you are not able or happy to increase your hours by around a third. 

Do you know if it's true that managers in the Royal Mail have reducing staff costs as part of their bonus targets? I.e. not taking on temp staff in order to save money (and get themselves a nice wad) at the expense of overburdened posties and unhappy customers not getting their mail.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 13, 2020)

oryx said:


> Sounds tough, especially if you are not able or happy to increase your hours by around a third.
> 
> Do you know if it's true that managers in the Royal Mail have reducing staff costs as part of their bonus targets? I.e. not taking on temp staff in order to save money (and get themselves a nice wad) at the expense of overburdened posties and unhappy customers not getting their mail.



To be clear I could just work my contracted hours; it wouldn't be popular but the work would be picked up by other posties. It is certainly true that managers are not free to dish out overtime/take on casual staff as the work demands; those limits are set elsewhere. I don't know if our local managers have actual direct personal financial incentives to bear down on labour costs...although it wouldn't surprise me (especially for those managers at a greater remove from the reality of the day to day work).

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> To be clear I could just work my contracted hours; it wouldn't be popular but the work would be picked up by other posties. It is certainly true that managers are not free to dish out overtime/take on casual staff as the work demands; those limits are set elsewhere. I don't know if our local managers have actual direct personal financial incentives to bear down on labour costs...although it wouldn't surprise me (especially for those managers at a greater remove from the reality of the day to day work).
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Cheers and thanks for your reply. 

It's appalling that the Royal Mail don't take on more staff as there is obviously massively increased demand due to online shopping, and increased workload due to others being off.

The post is so bad round here I'm thinking of contacting our MP. Might have a look at the union's website to see if there is anything about this and anything ordinary people can do to support.

My OH talks to our regular postie when he sees him and I get the impression it's all a bit difficult...


----------



## Sue (Dec 13, 2020)

oryx said:


> The post is so bad round here I'm thinking of contacting our MP. Might have a look at the union's website to see if there is anything about this and anything ordinary people can do to support.



Our post's been shocking for all of lockdown -- we're getting deliveries about twice a week. Posted a birthday present to my sister first class and it took 10 days to get there -- London to Glasgow. (Obviously not the fault of the posties -- assume it's down to sickness and not enough people to cover.)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 13, 2020)

oryx said:


> It's appalling that the Royal Mail don't take on more staff...



They are, lots more than usual for this time of the year.


*



			Royal Mail is looking to fill a record number of temporary seasonal jobs due to a surge in online shopping during the pandemic.
		
Click to expand...

*


> It aims to hire 33,000 additional workers for the Christmas period - two-thirds more than usual.
> The postal service typically employs between 15,000 and 23,000 extra staff between October and January.












						Royal Mail seeks record number of Christmas temps
					

A surge in demand from online shoppers means the company is looking for 33,000 temporary workers.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2020)

Sue said:


> Our post's been shocking for all of lockdown -- we're getting deliveries about twice a week. Posted a birthday present to my sister first class and it took 10 days to get there -- London to Glasgow. (Obviously not the fault of the posties -- assume it's down to sickness and not enough people to cover.)


We're having stuff taking weeks or not arriving at all, and deliveries once or twice a week (SE London). 

It's been on the local Facebook page (which I skim through!) and our MP has mentioned it.

I really want to flag it up as an abject failure of privatisation - the cost of postage rises, the service diminishes.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 13, 2020)

Fortunately we've only had one positive test at work; that's out of about 50 delivery staff. Offices near us have been shut completely and Brighton is doing deliveries on Sundays to try and keep up. The system is continually being stretched and sometimes it breaks.

Another insight from the sorting side of things: my mate was taken on as a Christmas casual at Gatwick on a 20  hour contract (five four hour evening shifts). He's currently working closer to 30 hours per week and says there are times when the sorting office physically runs out of space, so lorries are parked up outside full of packets waiting to be moved on.

If you want a reliable universal service with capacity to meet changes in demand it's probably going to cost. If you want DX or Hermes it'll be cheaper but it won't be the same thing at all.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 14, 2020)

I love my posties.

I love all posties really. And bin men and road sweeps too. And them that sit hunched over the telephone exchange box at the end of the street, I love them too. And when I had a milko I loved him too. And road workers, and utility workers who patch up the gas and water pipes in the middle of the night, them too.

All the ones who work in the streets to keep everything going along smoothly. Big love.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 14, 2020)

So London goes into Tier 3 on Wednesday night midnight.

That’s my Solstice plans scuppered then. I was having a garden gathering this Sunday. And since I’ll be on my own for Christmas, this was my celebration event for the season.

Oh well.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 14, 2020)

Sheila, you can do it in the park. I don't know if that's any consolation but it's rule of 6 in parks etc. Take a flask etc. Wee first...


----------



## scifisam (Dec 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Glad to hear it! You’re the first person I know who’s had it. What a privilege



You know me!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 14, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Take a flask etc. Wee first...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 14, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Sheila, you can do it in the park. I don't know if that's any consolation but it's rule of 6 in parks etc. Take a flask etc. Wee first...



Can’t have a campfire in the park though.

And soup and mulled wine, fairy lights, green boughs, sheepskins and blankets. Mushroom tea....


----------



## miss direct (Dec 14, 2020)

By the way I didn't mean wee in the flask. 

I walk dogs with my neighbour most evenings - she's taken to bringing two steaming mugs of mulled wine. Delicious. I hope you find a way to mark this special day with others.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2020)

scifisam said:


> You know me!


I didn’t know you had it, hope you’re over it x


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 14, 2020)

Thank you miss direct


----------



## scifisam (Dec 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn’t know you had it, hope you’re over it x



Yeah, I was fine, which is surprising and very lucky.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 15, 2020)

Boy 1 on way home from school as 2 teachers have symptoms......did CoVID tests on both kids this morning ahead of still not cancelled Tenerife trip on Friday....it's a very strange year


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Boy 1 on way home from school as 2 teachers have symptoms......did CoVID tests on both kids this morning ahead of still not cancelled Tenerife trip on Friday....it's a very strange year



You're not unusual by any means.  Of the close friends I have who have children of school age everything single of one of them are back at home at the moment.  That's 5 families who all live in different parts of the South East.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 15, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> You're not unusual by any means.  Of the close friends I have who have children of school age everything single of one of them are back at home at the moment.  That's 5 families who all live in different parts of the South East.



Yeah, most of the teachers I play footy with are reporting similar....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 15, 2020)

A woman I work with, who has been more careful that anyone I know, is isolating and possibly has it. Her daughter works in a nursery and was sent home as 2 staff tested positive. They are waiting for her result. Her husband has just got a positive result which is incredible as he has literally hardly left the house since March. My colleague is now also feeling ill. The only possible transmission route is the nursery.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2020)

Ma is 74 today and had to reassure her vaccines should be ok but to check with doctor if she’s worried, she had a bit of a reaction to fish a few years ago so concerned about allergies. Also had to make sure that listening to the government for Christmas advice is exactly the wrong thing to do, just take it very very cautiously and keep any and all contact to a minimum. 

I’m glad she’s living so close to my sister as I can’t emphasise how much she used to travel around country to various kids and relatives or have them come to her so this years been hard for her. I’m someone who isn’t comfortable around people but mums the opposite so it must have been bloody hard dealing with this year. Even I’m finding it hard at this point.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 15, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Boy 1 on way home from school as 2 teachers have symptoms......did CoVID tests on both kids this morning ahead of still not cancelled Tenerife trip on Friday....it's a very strange year


Having done these, packaged them up, arrived at the courier depot before the advertised last time, no answer at any door. If I hadn't been the sort of person who goes in through the warehouse doors and finds someone to deal with it,. I'd guess we wouldn't be getting our results in time. Utter shambles. Still worried they'll lose the samples


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2020)

Is shrinking trousers a symptom? I’m not sure my wardrobe can survive 2020 plus Christmas! 😱


----------



## LDC (Dec 15, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I love my posties.
> 
> I love all posties really. And bin men and road sweeps too. And them that sit hunched over the telephone exchange box at the end of the street, I love them too. And when I had a milko I loved him too. And road workers, and utility workers who patch up the gas and water pipes in the middle of the night, them too.
> 
> All the ones who work in the streets to keep everything going along smoothly. Big love.



Yeah, totally. Bit of cliche but have bought a load of massive boxes of chocolates to give all that lot when see them in the next week or so.

Up the essential workers! 😍


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2020)

I remember Maidmarian , late of this parish, telling me her mental picture of me was a young David Soul.  🤣 Until she discovered an old fat ginger Kropotin was closer to the mark.


----------



## LDC (Dec 15, 2020)

Poor Hermes delivery guy though, he deserves double. I live with a teenage girl who seems to be single-handedly keeping some Boohoo/Pretty Little Things clothes sweatshop somewhere open with the amount she orders. The Hermes guy might as well camp out on the doorstep and save rent.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Poor Hermes delivery guy though, he deserves double. I live with a teenage girl who seems to be single-handedly keeping some Boohoo/Pretty Little things clothes sweatshop somewhere open with the amount she orders. The Hermes guy might as well camp out on the doorstep and save rent.


I feel for you.  My daughter moved back in today. I’ve already resumed my job as the “take this return package back to the Hermes shop” guy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2020)

“Is there any paper? I’ve got to print off a bar code”.


----------



## maomao (Dec 15, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Poor Hermes delivery guy though, he deserves double. I live with a teenage girl who seems to be single-handedly keeping some Boohoo/Pretty Little Things clothes sweatshop somewhere open with the amount she orders. The Hermes guy might as well camp out on the doorstep and save rent.


I'm pretty sure Hermes employ one whole person just to satisfy my wife's cheap clothes habit.


----------



## clicker (Dec 15, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Poor Hermes delivery guy though, he deserves double. I live with a teenage girl who seems to be single-handedly keeping some Boohoo/Pretty Little Things clothes sweatshop somewhere open with the amount she orders. The Hermes guy might as well camp out on the doorstep and save rent.


Oh god yes and it's my slippers in all the photos holding the packages.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 15, 2020)

This^ just reminded me of the first package that I received where the delivery driver wanted to take a picture of the package on the doorstep but I thought he wanted a picture of me receiving it. So, I picked up the package and did a pose...


----------



## Maggot (Dec 15, 2020)

Me and my brother (who I live with) were planning to visit my elderly mum for Christmas. But the local infection rate has risen massively, and I can't take time off from my job, which is my main source of risk, before Christmas. So I have reluctantly decided to cancel.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah, that’s best Maggot .  All the scientists are saying they’re either not visiting their aged p, or they’re strictly self isolating for 10 days before going.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 16, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Having done these, packaged them up, arrived at the courier depot before the advertised last time, no answer at any door. If I hadn't been the sort of person who goes in through the warehouse doors and finds someone to deal with it,. I'd guess we wouldn't be getting our results in time. Utter shambles. Still worried they'll lose the samples



Samples dropped at 4.30pm, showing on tracking as there from 21:30.......


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 16, 2020)

My daughter and i had tickets to come over for Xmas to visit my family. But since all countries have each other on a shit list, we had to jump through hoops. I have my COVID passport ready. Requirements are that coming to the UK (which doesn’t recognize the COVID passport) we have to isolate for 14 days. Ok, it’s an 8 day trip. But we need a negative corona test 2 days before our return flight. Spoke to the British embassy here yesterday. He had no clue how we get one in the UK (and to get one would be to break the isolation and thus the law) or even if my daughter could get one since she is not a British citizen, so we have no guarantee we could come back. So I cancelled the flights. Now I got a bunch of useless tat that I will have to regift. Can’t be arsed with it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2020)

Son has been at home for a couple of weeks due to an outbreak on his year at school. We kept him in isolation for a week, then got him a test, which was negative.

He's back to school tomorrow for the last half day of term. 

It's been nice having him here while we're both WFH. He'll get bored in the holidays as he can't see his friends but having school work to do has kept him sufficiently occupied to avoid boredom.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 16, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> My daughter and i had tickets to come over for Xmas to visit my family. But since all countries have each other on a shit list, we had to jump through hoops. I have my COVID passport ready. Requirements are that coming to the UK (which doesn’t recognize the COVID passport) we have to isolate for 14 days. Ok, it’s an 8 day trip. But we need a negative corona test 2 days before our return flight. Spoke to the British embassy here yesterday. He had no clue how we get one in the UK (and to get one would be to break the isolation and thus the law) or even if my daughter could get one since she is not a British citizen, so we have no guarantee we could come back. So I cancelled the flights. Now I got a bunch of useless tat that I will have to regift. Can’t be arsed with it.



Doesn't help in this case but there is an exemption under isolating in the UK  for medical appointments , I had to have a test in the UK three days before an operation having flown in. I think the 14 days is now 10 and the  Test to Release scheme starts now which reduces it to 5.


----------



## LDC (Dec 16, 2020)

Guess this could go in a few threads, but anyway...

Was called by occupational health last week about needing a Hep B booster, so went in today for it. The doctor said she'd noticed I'd never had my MMR jab when I was a kid (too old) so she asked if I'd like it. Discussed the cons (none really) and pros, which she said there was some evidence the mumps vaccine gave some protection against covid, or at least lessened the severity of illness. A quick investi-Google gives a few papers. Here's an easy to read pop-science bit on it...









						How the MMR Vaccine May Help Protect Against COVID-19
					

Researchers say there appears to be a correlation between antibodies developed from the measles, mumps, and rubella (MMR) vaccine and protection against COVID-19.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## oryx (Dec 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Guess this could go in a few threads, but anyway...
> 
> Was called by occupational health last week about needing a Hep B booster, so went in today for it. The doctor said she'd noticed I'd never had my MMR jab when I was a kid (too old) so she asked if I'd like it. Discussed the cons (none really) and pros, which she said there was some evidence the mumps vaccine gave some protection against covid, or at least lessened the severity of illness. A quick investi-Google gives a few papers. Here's an easy to read pop-science bit on it...
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I've also read stuff about the BCG (anti-TB) vaccine possibly providing some protection, but not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## LDC (Dec 16, 2020)

Feel like a pin cushion; in space of a few months will have had 2 vaccine trial doses, 2 blood tests for that, 1 flu jab, 1 MMR jab, 1 Hep B booster, then I'm due 1 Hep B antibody blood test, a second MMR jab, and then hopefully 2 covid vaccine doses soon. Take that anti-vaxxers!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Feel like a pin cushion; in space of a few months will have had 2 vaccine trial doses, 2 blood tests for that, 1 flu jab, 1 MMR jab, 1 Hep B booster, then I'm due 1 Hep B antibody blood test, a second MMR jab, and then hopefully 2 covid vaccine doses soon. Take that anti-vaxxers!



Must be standing room only in your insides what with all them microchips.


----------



## Supine (Dec 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Feel like a pin cushion; in space of a few months will have had 2 vaccine trial doses, 2 blood tests for that, 1 flu jab, 1 MMR jab, 1 Hep B booster, then I'm due 1 Hep B antibody blood test, a second MMR jab, and then hopefully 2 covid vaccine doses soon. Take that anti-vaxxers!



You must have a shit ton of 5G tracking nano particles in you!


----------



## LDC (Dec 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Must be standing room only in your insides what with all them microchips.



Nothing I do is now my fault, it's either Bill Gate's or my newly acquired autism.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 17, 2020)

So I'm kinda on call for looking after my ancient parents, I've isolated since Feb it seems. Masked up, not done any social visits, very careful, loadsa handwashing and gell no public transport. 

Housemate was quite strict with it all too, however they got an offer of work that they just couldn't refuse so flew to one of those "air corridor" countries for a few weeks. Full safety they assure me. On return, officially no quarantine required, although I felt a bit pissy about them being around me.  The last few days they fucked off for a social visit to some friends in a tier 2 area and stayed there a couple of nights (don't think that's allowed?). Really don't fancy sitting around in the living room chatting to them.

Can you tell I'm a bit upset...

 Anyway they're back now. Lets hope theres no personal consequences.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 17, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> The last few days they fucked off for a social visit to some friends in a tier 2 area and stayed there a couple of nights (don't think that's allowed?).



No, it's not allowed.



> In Tier 2:
> 
> 
> you must not socialise with anyone you do not live with or who is not in your support bubble in any indoor setting, whether at home or in a public place
> you must not socialise in a group of more than 6 people outside, including in a garden or a public space – this is called the ‘rule of 6’


----------



## miss direct (Dec 17, 2020)

Better avoid this person, Chilli. It's really hard when you share living space as you don't know what the other person has been up to and it can be really hard to avoid them.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 17, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Better avoid this person, Chilli. It's really hard when you share living space as you don't know what the other person has been up to and it can be really hard to avoid them.


Yeah, I think I might drink their xmas present in my room tonight


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Spoke to the British embassy here yesterday. He had no clue how we get one in the UK (and to get one would be to break the isolation and thus the law) or even if my daughter could get one since she is not a British citizen, so we have no guarantee we could come back.


#worldbeating here in the UK


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Feel like a pin cushion; in space of a few months will have had 2 vaccine trial doses, 2 blood tests for that, 1 flu jab, 1 MMR jab, 1 Hep B booster, then I'm due 1 Hep B antibody blood test, a second MMR jab, and then hopefully 2 covid vaccine doses soon. Take that anti-vaxxers!




I’m mildly surprised that they’re jabbing you with other stuff while you’re in a Covid vaccine trial .

Will they control for the extra jabs?


----------



## LDC (Dec 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’m mildly surprised that they’re jabbing you with other stuff while you’re in a Covid vaccine trial .
> 
> Will they control for the extra jabs?



Have to leave 7 days between jabs and any vaccine trial ones. Had my flu jab first then a gap then the vaccine trial jabs 3 weeks apart, then a good gap, now just had the MMR and Hep B ones and not due any more trial ones.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Have to leave 7 days between jabs and any vaccine trial ones. Had my flu jab first then a gap then the vaccine trial jabs 3 weeks apart, then a good gap, now just had the MMR and Hep B ones and not due any more trial ones.




Yes, I’d expect that.

 But

If it’s right that other jabs (as per up thread) might confer Covid protection, how can they then determine whether or not the trial vaccine in and of itself does /doesn’t confer protection?

Am I overthinking this this.?

If the immune system is changed by a vaccine, that necessarily has to be a long term outcome. So the MMR, hep etc jabs will have some kind of long term effect on the immune response, even though those effects will be dormant until triggered by an infection.

So while of course they’d want to wait a while between jabs, they’re still adding a mix of jabs - and their known long term effects - into the picture.

Maybe I’m overthinking this...

And yes of course anyone having the Covid jab will have had any number of other jabs, and not everyone will have had the same jabs as everyone else, so any Covid jab has to work whether or not someone has had (for e.g) yellow fever, tetanus etc.

I think I’m a bit surprised because given that we’re pushing for speed of understanding here + accuracy of understanding, it seems to me that being able to observe the outcomes of the Covid jab separate from everything else would be an advantage.

I’m probably overthinking it though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Yes, I’d expect that.
> 
> But
> 
> ...


The covid jab isn’t completely new, it hasn’t come out of nowhere. It’s been built on existing knowledge. The testing has been done.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

I think you’ve misinterpreted my musings.


----------



## LDC (Dec 17, 2020)

TBH I think you're over thinking it. I expect I'm in a tiny minority that will have had a Hep B and MMR in the same timeframe as a Covid trial vaccine. Anyway, there's all sorts of factors like that that will impact the data and the numbers in the trial and then the final data, analysis, and conclusions will take those kind of possible external factors into account.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 17, 2020)

Everyone's systems are in wildly different states anyway. There are a lot of data taken from anyone in a trial; exactly what caused those data may not be obvious (often extremely not) but that's the job of the medics and statisticians, to try to see patterns and determine the actual efficacy of a drug over the general population of who might take it.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

As I say, it was only mild surprise. And as beesonthewhatnow says, a lot of testing has already been done, this is not crucial to the understanding.

I do have a tendency to overthink things sometimes.




Just to be absolutely clear about this: I am not saying I think the vaccine is wrong or bad. I am not saying I think testing is wrong or bad. I am not saying I think there is any danger here. I am not saying I think there is anything dubious or questionable going on here. etc forever


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 17, 2020)

Now that Reading is in tier 3 from Saturday, the immediate impact is that I won't be getting my breakfast served in the restaurant, but delivered to my room. Hotel bar will be closed too but not sure I'm that bothered. I will not be going to any local museums so will do more walking.

Plan to have the FEB tomorrow (was going to save it till Sunday) to assess the sausage / breakwater situation.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 18, 2020)

I've come out in a rash all over my neck and chest. Noticed a few hours ago and it hasn't gone down. Google shows some stories about rash being a potential covid symptom. How concerned should I be?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I've come out in a rash all over my neck and chest. Noticed a few hours ago and it hasn't gone down. Google shows some stories about rash being a potential covid symptom. How concerned should I be?



any other symptoms?

have you had this sort of thing before (allergy to particular washing powder or something)?


----------



## miss direct (Dec 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> any other symptoms?
> 
> have you had this sort of thing before (allergy to particular washing powder or something)?


No other symptoms. 

In the summers in turkey now and then I got heat rash. But only a few times in 12 years...and its cold now 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2020)

miss direct said:


> No other symptoms.
> 
> In the summers in turkey now and then I got heat rash. But only a few times in 12 years...and its cold now 🤷‍♀️



dunno really.  

may be worth seeking a test if it doesn't go away or develop in to anything that's obviously not covid

someone with a bit more of a clue about things medical than me might be along soon

hope it gets better soon, whatever it is


----------



## scifisam (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Guess this could go in a few threads, but anyway...
> 
> Was called by occupational health last week about needing a Hep B booster, so went in today for it. The doctor said she'd noticed I'd never had my MMR jab when I was a kid (too old) so she asked if I'd like it. Discussed the cons (none really) and pros, which she said there was some evidence the mumps vaccine gave some protection against covid, or at least lessened the severity of illness. A quick investi-Google gives a few papers. Here's an easy to read pop-science bit on it...
> 
> ...



That's interesting. I didn't have the MMR jab, but I did have mumps as an adult.


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2020)

So my OH who has very severe asthma told me he had been offered a line of casual shifts (via an agency, zero hours contract, no pension etc) at a COVID testing centre - yeah no fucking way mate!  I think he has turned them down.  He said the pay was decent (which probably means more than £10 an hour).  I pointed out that he used to be a nurse and if he wanted to put himself at risk (which was not advisable given his asthma) he could be doing stuff on a lot higher pay.

But is this what we have come to in terms of Covid meets the gig economy?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2020)

Elpenor said:


> to have the FEB tomorrow (was going to save it till Sunday) to assess the sausage / breakwater situation.


Keep us posted on this ^


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2020)

Epona said:


> So my OH who has very severe asthma told me he had been offered a line of casual shifts (via an agency, zero hours contract, no pension etc) at a COVID testing centre - yeah no fucking way mate!  I think he has turned them down.  He said the pay was decent (which probably means more than £10 an hour).  I pointed out that he used to be a nurse and if he wanted to put himself at risk (which was not advisable given his asthma) he could be doing stuff on a lot higher pay.
> 
> But is this what we have come to in terms of Covid meets the gig economy?



I'm dreading the prospect of getting shanghaied into doing covid tests at the school where I work. I suspect a lot of people are.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I've come out in a rash all over my neck and chest. Noticed a few hours ago and it hasn't gone down. Google shows some stories about rash being a potential covid symptom. How concerned should I be?



How did your rash go miss direct. I wouldn't be concerned personally about Covid, but if it hasn't passed I'd call your GP or 111 today.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 18, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm dreading the prospect of getting shanghaied into doing covid tests at the school where I work. I suspect a lot of people are.


There's a call out on my local Red Cross page for people with level 3 teaching qualifications to help with the vaccine roll out.  

I'm not sure why being a teacher would qualify you to stab people in the arm.  Or maybe it's for crowd marshalling skills.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Yes, I’d expect that.
> 
> But
> 
> ...



Isn't that part of the point of the wider double blinded trial? They need to test it in the wild not just in highly controlled labs because there'll be any number of personal circumstances that could have an effect. If you have enough numbers there should be people with other jabs across both groups which should help to control for that sort of thing.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> How did your rash go miss direct. I wouldn't be concerned personally about Covid, but if it hasn't passed I'd call your GP or 111 today.


Thankfully has almost gone this morning!


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> There's a call out on my local Red Cross page for people with level 3 teaching qualifications to help with the vaccine roll out.
> 
> I'm not sure why being a teacher would qualify you to stab people in the arm.  Or maybe it's for crowd marshalling skills.



Skill and experience of managing kids combined with all the relevant background checks and passes?


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 18, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Skill and experience of managing kids combined with all the relevant background checks and passes?


Experience of handling dementia and mobility problems might be more relevant initially.


----------



## xenon (Dec 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> So London goes into Tier 3 on Wednesday night midnight.
> 
> That’s my Solstice plans scuppered then. I was having a garden gathering this Sunday. And since I’ll be on my own for Christmas, this was my celebration event for the season.
> 
> Oh well.



Can you do it in a local park instead? I know it's a bit well, totally like not the same, but you're still allowed to meet up to 6 people in public spaces.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

xenon said:


> Can you do it in a local park instead? I know it's a bit well, totally like not the same, but you're still allowed to meet up to 6 people in public spaces.




Not in the same way. I was going to have a fire, with blankets and sheepskins for warmth, green boughs for decoration, candles and fairy lights for cheer, soup and mulled wine, and also mushroom tea.


Anyway, everyone who was coming has now decided to prioritise the safety of their beloved olds and they’re limiting all socialising in preparation for Christmas. So they wouldn’t come anyway.

It’s fine. I’ll be okay 

Thanks for caring x


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm really dreading January tbh, there's nothing but indicators things are going to get significantly worse then.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm really dreading January tbh, there's nothing but indicators things are going to get significantly worse then.




Yes. People keep saying things like “when this is over... when we’re on the other side of this... next year when things are getting better...” and I just can’t think of a thing to say in reply. Because things won’t be getting better for a long time.

If that _where are you in the vaccination queue_ thing is anything like true, most people will be waiting for their jab right through next year.

We’re not managing the crisis at all, we’re just staggering through a series of ineffectual responses.

And as illinformed and misinformed as people are, as stubborn and resistant and foolish as people are, as we all become more fatigued and fed up, it’s inevitable that loads of people will behave in ways that continue to push the numbers up.

I wonder if Johnson pauses to remember his initial gung ho determination that we should all just “take it on the chin”.

I wonder how it will feel, in 6 months, for those who are still committed to taking all necessary precautions.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

For some reason I keep thinking of those fuckwits who burned an effigy of Grenfell Tower on fireworks night. Maybe because I’m starting to suspect a great many people of similarly murderous stupidity while guffawing their way through another social event.


----------



## xenon (Dec 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Not in the same way. I was going to have a fire, with blankets and sheepskins for warmth, green boughs for decoration, candles and fairy lights for cheer, soup and mulled wine, and also mushroom tea.
> 
> 
> Anyway, everyone who was coming has now decided to prioritise the safety of their beloved olds and they’re limiting all socialising in preparation for Christmas. So they wouldn’t come anyway.
> ...



hope you get to do something nice over the whole festive Malarkey period anyway.


LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm really dreading January tbh, there's nothing but indicators things are going to get significantly worse then.


yeah, January is depressing at the best of times anyway. this idea that it’s all going to be over soon. It’s going to take months for the vaccine to have any impact if it works smoothly and as well as we hope anyway. Selfishly, I admit, I’m glad I can at least go out to have a pint and a meal. No I don’t have immediate plans to do that and wouldn’t be doing it if I was seeing anyone vulnerable in the next couple of weeks. But I don’t expect this option will remain


----------



## xenon (Dec 18, 2020)

Too many anyways. I meant remain uninterrupted. Until next summer or whenever we think things will have actually improved.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 18, 2020)

If Jan and Feb are anything like Dec, I will have to get signed off with stress. There is no way I can continue to manage isolating children and my job with such an unsympathetic boss.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 18, 2020)

Friend who works in a hospital & gets regular tests has just tested positive with no symptoms at all bar tiredness (we haven't had any contact except very well-spaced outdoors in passing, but I guess she inevitably has close contacts at work ).

Meanwhile the girl I sit next to at work has just invited me to her birthday dinner  which I am going to tactfully decline. (it's just her & her flatmates I think, so I guess I'm already in contact with them at one remove, by her logic, & it was just a sweet if misguided gesture)

My elderly dad has very sensibly requested me not to even think of visiting at Xmas , he was chuffed to be offered a vaccine next week, but it's now been postponed due to allergies. I suspect he'll be a bit down about his area being put in tier 3 - we have a lot of phone contact, & he found the social isolation aspect of mockdown2 harder than the first one. But he is very much a 'soldier on' type.

No xmas bonus this year, I'm assuming with the same justification that my work used in order not to top-up anyone's furlough payments... that if they could afford to do that, then they couldn't claim to be in enough financial difficulty to need state support.
Which I was expecting, but has still left me feeling a little under-appreciated*, especially as it has been fuck-off busy lately. (All speculative work tbf, very little of it going to contract at the mo)

*but has reminded me to do Xmas cards & (I think £s not chocs) for the delivery drivers at work.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

Definitely found this lockdown harder than the one in march.

I don't wanna be on here much tonight but I think maybe people  are thinking about what they will do when 'this is over' and making plans for holidays and trips in 2021 etc so the current time doesn't seem so interminable, and it seems like there's some hope and a prospect of a 'life after covid'. Like that's kind of what I've been doing anyway, it will probably get me through another 6 months of this  a lot of things I can simply not see myself doing again until I've had the vaccine.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Isn't that part of the point of the wider double blinded trial? They need to test it in the wild not just in highly controlled labs because there'll be any number of personal circumstances that could have an effect. If you have enough numbers there should be people with other jabs across both groups which should help to control for that sort of thing.




Yes, I think I finally got to the point of working this out for myself!
I just showed my workings on Urban rather than doing it in my head....


----------



## maomao (Dec 19, 2020)

My arch enemy on my street (everyone has an arch enemy right?) has covid and is isolating. He's posted on out street's WhatsApp group to see if anyone would help him pick up his m&s Christmas order and not only has no one offered to help no one's even hoped he gets better. Given that he's young and healthy and unlikely to die I've decided to enjoy it.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 19, 2020)

My son and I have just had a positive test. We did our tests at 9am Thurs morning. We have zero symptoms, we did the test as we wanted to see our bubble people and they are seeing grandparents at Christmas.


----------



## Thora (Dec 19, 2020)

nagapie said:


> My son and I have just had a positive test. We did our tests at 9am Thurs morning. We have zero symptoms, we did the test as we wanted to see our bubble people and they are seeing grandparents at Christmas.


Oh no    Hopefully it will stay mild for you.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 19, 2020)

nagapie said:


> My son and I have just had a positive test. We did our tests at 9am Thurs morning. We have zero symptoms, we did the test as we wanted to see our bubble people and they are seeing grandparents at Christmas.


Oh no.  So do you have to isolate over xmas?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Oh no.  So do you have to isolate over xmas?


Going on what Boris has just said everyone in London & the SE is pretty much isolating over xmas...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Oh no.  So do you have to isolate over xmas?


The whole UK does apart from Winterval Day but no staying overnight.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 19, 2020)

nagapie said:


> My son and I have just had a positive test. We did our tests at 9am Thurs morning. We have zero symptoms, we did the test as we wanted to see our bubble people and they are seeing grandparents at Christmas.



Christmas has just been cancelled for the new tier 4 areas, those that were tier 3 in London & the SE.

3 households can still meet up in other areas, but only on Christmas day, not for 5 days any longer.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2020)

Watching Nicola Sturgeon’s announcement and actually feeling a bit weepy.  Jesus, what a shit year.


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Watching Nicola Sturgeon’s announcement and actually feeling a bit weepy.  Jesus, what a shit year.


I feel like this too. It just is, a really sad moment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Watching Nicola Sturgeon’s announcement and actually feeling a bit weepy.  Jesus, what a shit year.


just wait till you see what 2021 has in store


----------



## oryx (Dec 19, 2020)

This is just rubbish. Not the actual restrictions, which I agree with as they are becoming more and more necessary by the day, just the lateness of it.

It won't affect us as we planned to spend Christmas with just the two of us anyway, but I really feel for those who had made plans according to the previous restrictions.

This government are just a bunch of incompetent, indecisive shits.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 19, 2020)

I just said the other day that there are two weeks left of the year and what else could happen. A lot, it seems.  Sorry to those who've had their plans ruined. Had my Mum on the phone saying she wasn't allowed to come as she thought I was now in tier 4, but still 3 here and still allowed. 

Took a covid test this morning just for reassurance. It's hard to swab your own tonsils for 10 seconds!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 19, 2020)

It really is! It’s much easier when someone else does it.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2020)

moomoo said:


> It really is! It’s much easier when someone else does it.


It is particularly hard for me - having had my tonsils removed as a child!  

They also took my adenoids out, no idea what they did, but I seem to be doing ok without them!


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2020)

hmm 





> *Adenoids are* small lumps of tissue at the back of the nose, above the roof of the mouth. You cannot see a person's *adenoids* by looking in their mouth. *Adenoids are* part of the immune system, which helps fight infection and protects the body from bacteria and viruses.


Perhaps I could do with them right now!! 

and these : 





> The *tonsils* are part of the body's immune system. Because of their location at the throat and palate, they can stop germs entering the body through the mouth or the nose. The *tonsils* also contain a lot of white blood cells, which are responsible for killing germs.



I can't recall, if I ever knew, why they were removed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 19, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Took a covid test this morning just for reassurance. It's hard to swab your own tonsils for 10 seconds!


It really bloody is; I honestly don't quite trust the negative results of mine because I don't think I swabbed correctly.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 19, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> It really bloody is; I honestly don't quite trust the negative results of mine because I don't think I swabbed correctly.


And putting the same swab up your nose seems a bit 🤢
I got told to have a second round of wiggling up the nose. Performance pressure. Would have done better if I'd been left alone to read rather than have the young guy next to me - could barely hear him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 19, 2020)

miss direct said:


> And putting the same swab up your nose seems a bit 🤢


Suppose it's mildly preferable to the other way round...?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 19, 2020)

weltweit said:


> hmm
> Perhaps I could do with them right now!!
> 
> and these :
> ...



Adenoids mostly disappear as you grow up, I read somewhere.

Also tonsil tissue is not contained just in the tonsils you had removed but spread out a bit so you still have some left.


----------



## Winot (Dec 19, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> It really bloody is; I honestly don't quite trust the negative results of mine because I don't think I swabbed correctly.



I think it comes back ‘inconclusive’ if you don’t swab properly (at least that’s what happened with my daughter).


----------



## weepiper (Dec 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Watching Nicola Sturgeon’s announcement and actually feeling a bit weepy.  Jesus, what a shit year.


She made Mr W cry too. She kind of has that effect sometimes eh?


----------



## elbows (Dec 19, 2020)

weepiper said:


> She made Mr W cry too. She kind of has that effect sometimes eh?



Unlike those who went to private school and learnt some rather different ways to make people cry.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2020)

Studio is closing tomorrow, I was planning to spend the day there, so odds are good I’ll be losing these pronto-oil burners during Tier 4, the clay will dry to much and it’ll need to be recycled.

It’s not the recycling that annoys me, that’s part of the process, but it’s the uncertainty of what to do and how the hell do I plan around these arbitrary and sudden lockdowns. I struggled so much to regain confidence and skill after lockdown 1.0 and was glad to be doing well after lockdown 2.0. Now it’s another enforced gap and I’m so fucking tired.


----------



## nyxx (Dec 19, 2020)

Not sure where to put this: 

For some reason I’m getting text messages from NHStracing addressing me as though they’re texting my mother. The first one tells me she’s tested positive for covid19 and should isolate for at least 10 days, instructs her to create a test&trace account with a link and gives her a code to put in. 
Followed by another two texts telling her off for not creating this account yet, and saying they will ring up. 

The messages all start with 
“Dear ******
Date of birth ****” 
with my mum’s details. 

She’s already in hospital for a different reason and has been there over a month. I was due to go visit a couple of days ago but they cancelled all visits due to another patient on her ward getting symptoms and then testing positive for covid. Been wondering what that means for me as I did get to visit 7 days before she had this test. 

I’ve actually got the NHS tracing app. Wouldn’t make any sense to input this code they’ve sent me tho. 

As far as I know the handset my mum has wouldn’t support the app anyway, even if she could download it etc. 

Wouldn’t mind if they do call me up, maybe they can clear up the mystery of why these texts are coming to me?!


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 19, 2020)

nyxx said:


> Not sure where to put this:
> 
> For some reason I’m getting text messages from NHStracing addressing me as though they’re texting my mother. The first one tells me she’s tested positive for covid19 and should isolate for at least 10 days, instructs her to create a test&trace account with a link and gives her a code to put in.
> Followed by another two texts telling her off for not creating this account yet, and saying they will ring up.
> ...


Has she got a mobile?  Did she give your mobile number to her GP?  Perhaps as a nearest relative contact number?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2020)

nyxx said:


> Not sure where to put this:
> 
> For some reason I’m getting text messages from NHStracing addressing me as though they’re texting my mother. The first one tells me she’s tested positive for covid19 and should isolate for at least 10 days, instructs her to create a test&trace account with a link and gives her a code to put in.
> Followed by another two texts telling her off for not creating this account yet, and saying they will ring up.
> ...



What’s the link? I’d be wary of clicking it.


----------



## nyxx (Dec 19, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Has she got a mobile?  Did she give your mobile number to her GP?  Perhaps as a nearest relative contact number?



She’s got a mobile yes, uses it a fair bit for texts and calls. 
She’d need a hand to install a new app, if it even runs on an iPhone 5. 

When anyone needs to contact someone about her health, they default to my older brother as he’s official next of kin and nearest relative.


----------



## nyxx (Dec 19, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> What’s the link? I’d be wary of clicking it.



I’m not going to click it, pointless as I’ve got the app already. It’s from phe.gov.uk and looks like an invitation to set up an account with a “token”, which I guess links it back to the notification of the positive test.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 19, 2020)

nyxx said:


> I’m not going to click it, pointless as I’ve got the app already. It’s from phe.gov.uk and looks like an invitation to set up an account with a “token”, which I guess links it back to the notification of the positive test.


Ideally someone should be telling you to go download the app from the app store, then use the code from the test and put that into the app? If it wasn't for how incompetent everyone involved in this whole thing has been, I would think the text was a scam 

What's confusing me is that you can't use the app notify anyone of the positive result unless you already had the app before the test, although I appreciate there are other reasons they might be getting people to download it after the test


----------



## nyxx (Dec 20, 2020)

One of the reasons I don’t think it’s a scam is I called her to find out if she’s ok and she said about getting the test result this morning. 

But also it appears to come from the NHStracing as sender and the link is from phe.gov.uk. 

Here’s what the first text says:

“You recently tested positive for COVID-19 and must now stay at home and self-isolate for at least 10 days from when your symptoms started (or from when your test was taken if you have not had symptoms).

“We now need your help to get in touch with people you have been in contact with whilst you were potentially infectious, as we must provide them with important health advice and support.

“Please visit your account ****** at https://contact-tracing.phe.gov.uk/invitation/accept?invitation_token=******** to provide this information and learn more. By doing this quickly, you will be helping to protect yourself, your family, and the NHS.

“The information you give us will be held in complete confidence. If you're unsure, please search online for "NHS Test and Trace".”


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 20, 2020)

It doesn’t make it authentic but the wording is the same as the texts I got.  I got multiple texts because I was too ill to faff about with accounts and websites.  In the end they phoned me.


----------



## nyxx (Dec 20, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> It doesn’t make it authentic but the wording is the same as the texts I got.  I got multiple texts because I was too ill to faff about with accounts and websites.  In the end they phoned me.



That’s useful to know, thanks. 
Sorry you were so ill tho.


----------



## bimble (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm really really sad today. That's a personal consequence but also i know millions of other people are feeling the same way this morning. which actually doesn't help at all.


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2020)

Same bimble, so sad. It’s been such a shitty year but I think people were starting to feel a glimmer of optimism. I haven’t got the energy to feel the outrage at the fucking government I had been feeling, just flat and sad.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 20, 2020)

Had a weird day yesterday.

Got up just after 6, had breakfast, showered, mooched about and got ready to go to work. 

Caught the bus in and started work at 8.30am; very busy post day but finished at 4.30 so that I could meet Mrs MacNeice to drop off presents at my 85 year old aunty's place (tier 2 social distancing in place). Also picked up presents from her. While doing this got a text from MRs M's brother about the Xmas changes.

Drove back to Brighton and dropped Mrs M at home, then went to Sainsbury's to get my free flu jab at the LLoyds pharmacy there; got away from that at about 6.30. Filled the car with petrol and went home.

Grabbed two happy shopper energy drinks from the shop at the end of the road (drank one) and made a sandwich (cheese and marmite), then we both got back in the car and headed of to Mrs M's mum with her presents. She lives in the middle of Romney Marsh (tier 3 - yes I know we shouldn't have gone at all but we were keeping distant and just dropping off and picking up - heading into tier 4 from midnight, hence the rush). Motorway was jammed so we had to go an alternative route; we ended up doing the coastal version because it showed least traffic but it is also the one I'm least familiar with.

Got there safe and sound. Dropped goodies, picked goodies up, had a bit of socially distanced chat, went to the loo and then headed back. Drank the second energy drink and drove through some torrential downpours; motorway was unjammed so just had lorry spray and speeding idiots to deal with. Got back to Brighton just after midnight. Settled down with a beer and some bombay mix to watch Palace get stuffed 7-0 by Liverpool; happy days! Went to bed about 1 and fell straight, and I mean straight to sleep.

Sunday morning just off for a run over the Downs; feeling slightly spaced out but in a good way.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2020)

We were being pressured into meeting my dad, sister and niece somewhere outdoors at some point over christmas but we've now got a cast-iron excuse to get out of it. Sister is (or was) planning to drive from Manchester to Cornwall and you can't do that and back in a day. Stepsister lives in London so would presumably be shot if she attempted to travel as planned.

While I didn't approve of all this travelling, it must be pretty gutting to have all this changed at the last minute. I went through this back in March (and ended up cut off from my partner for two momths) and the uncertainty of it was the worst thing. Johnson really is the most pathetic, feebleminded, cowardly sack of shit going.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 20, 2020)

My dad was planning to stay home this Christmas, while my step-mum was travelling to Devon to stay with her son, his wife, and the grandchildren for a few days. I feel horrible for them. Now my step-mum will have to stay with my dad - they already got their Christmas food delivery and they won't have enough in for the both of them to have a proper slap-up dinner. I know it's a little thing, but fuck this. Fuck them fucking around my elderly parents. Fuck them. I cannot stand to think about them trying to stretch what they've got in to feed two people instead of one. 

All these people who must now be ending up with too much or too little food. All these people having the rug pulled from under them.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 20, 2020)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> My dad was planning to stay home this Christmas, while my step-mum was travelling to Devon to stay with her son, his wife, and the grandchildren for a few days. I feel horrible for them. Now my step-mum will have to stay with my dad - they already got their Christmas food delivery and they won't have enough in for the both of them to have a proper slap-up dinner. I know it's a little thing, but fuck this. Fuck them fucking around my elderly parents. Fuck them. I cannot stand to think about them trying to stretch what they've got in to feed two people instead of one.
> 
> All these people who must now be ending up with too much or too little food. All these people having the rug pulled from under them.


The new rules won't affect me cuz I backed out my plans early enough but this was one of the main things I was thinking about yesterday when I heard the news. All the food waste, and all the people who don't have the money to change their Christmas plans like this


----------



## nagapie (Dec 20, 2020)

nagapie said:


> My son and I have just had a positive test. We did our tests at 9am Thurs morning. We have zero symptoms, we did the test as we wanted to see our bubble people and they are seeing grandparents at Christmas.


Oops, read the results wrong. My son has covid but I do not. I got a text and an email and read them in panic thinking it was one for each but they were both for him.
So now wondering if I have it yet as of course since Thu I've been living with him and mumming him.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 20, 2020)

Negative result for me. So feel reassured about Mum coming now. Just have to avoid my landlady - she keeps coming and sitting in the same room as me, or squeezing past me in the (tiny) kitchen.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 21, 2020)

I need to go to the supermarket. Food for Christmas and food in general as have very little in the way of cupboard supplies. I imagine they will be very busy  😔 and just trying to guess when might be less busy. Any ideas? The big Morrisons is open till midnight, maybe really late?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I need to go to the supermarket. Food for Christmas and food in general as have very little in the way of cupboard supplies. I imagine they will be very busy  😔 and just trying to guess when might be less busy. Any ideas? The big Morrisons is open till midnight, maybe really late?



I bet people will be bloody panic buying too, now France has closed the border.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2020)

miss direct said:


> I need to go to the supermarket. Food for Christmas and food in general as have very little in the way of cupboard supplies. I imagine they will be very busy  😔 and just trying to guess when might be less busy. Any ideas? The big Morrisons is open till midnight, maybe really late?


Probably different around the country but here the best way to avoid everyone is by going late BUT there's less choice of food later on in the day


----------



## miss direct (Dec 21, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Probably different around the country but here the best way to avoid everyone is by going late BUT there's less choice of food later on in the day


Thats OK. Im not after especially Christmassy stuff, want a big bag of rice and some cans of things..maybe powdered milk. Can't imagine there'll be high demand for those..


----------



## Looby (Dec 21, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Thats OK. Im not after especially Christmassy stuff, want a big bag of rice and some cans of things..maybe powdered milk. Can't imagine there'll be high demand for those..


Rice, pasta, tinned tomatoes, flour, toilet roll and UHT milk all sold out during the first lockdown. I couldn’t get flour for weeks last spring. 
Weirdly, I also couldn’t get mint sauce.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 21, 2020)

Came back from the local shops (not a big supermarket). Seemed normal. Plenty of food around and not that busy. Was raining though. Bought wine, crackers for cheese, sundried tomatoes and antibacterial spray


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 21, 2020)

In work (small no of employees, reasonable ventilation) but working flat out before we have our annual shutdown 24 Dec to 4th January. (we shut down every year between Xmas & New Year)

Same uncomfortable feeling that I had back at the end of March / beginning of April, that no-one can afford to have symptoms until we shut down.  Fewer people in each day though as people close down their projects for Xmas .

Going to be really glad to finish on Wednesday... at least this time we are guaranteed a shutdown, albeit temporary, unlike March when we were hanging on until the furlough scheme / self-employed stuff was unrolled.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 21, 2020)

If anyone has had to abandon train or coach travel due to the ever changing rules you can now get a refund.









						Passengers in England to receive refunds for cancelled Christmas travel
					

Government offers money back for train or coach tickets after tougher Covid rules imposed




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## [62] (Dec 21, 2020)

Won some German railwayana on eBay at the weekend, but looks like Germany has stopped all post to the UK as well as incoming flights.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 21, 2020)

We would have been waking up in Costa Rica today if it wasn’t for Coronie - it’s my wife’s 50th tomorrow and all the family were going to spend Christmas and New Year there.

Tier 4 Newham instead.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2020)

[62] said:


> Won some German railwayana on eBay at the weekend, but looks like Germany has stopped all post to the UK as well as incoming flights.



Luckily the new air filter for my car, shipped from Germany, arrived this morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2020)

This isn't really a personal consequence but I didn't know where else to put it.

Non essential shops... Rymans and Robert Dyas, especially the former. Neither opened in the first lockdown but why now.

I don't want  High Street shops to be decimated by this, I don't want people to lose their jobs and I appreciate I'm lucky to work in an essential shop so didn't have the stress of furlough but the definition of "essential and non essential" seems stretchy at times!


----------



## Sue (Dec 21, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This isn't really a personal consequence but I didn't know where else to put it.
> 
> Non essential shops... Rymans and Robert Dyas, especially the former. Neither opened in the first lockdown but why now.
> 
> I don't want  High Street shops to be decimated by this, I don't want people to lose their jobs and I appreciate I'm lucky to work in an essential shop so didn't have the stress of furlough but the definition of "essential and non essential" seems stretchy at times!


I was thinking this earlier. The joiner on my road (who makes sash windows) was open, as was the shop selling fairtrade crafts and a few other places that I thought were pretty dubious.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 21, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Came back from the local shops (not a big supermarket). Seemed normal. Plenty of food around and not that busy. Was raining though. Bought wine, crackers for cheese, sundried tomatoes and antibacterial spray



Ah, anti-bac spray, the perfect garnish to any cheese plate  



Numbers said:


> We would have been waking up in Costa Rica today if it wasn’t for Coronie - it’s my wife’s 50th tomorrow and all the family were going to spend Christmas and New Year there.
> 
> Tier 4 Newham instead.



That is so shit for you all  Happy 50th to your wife anyway - she strikes me as a very well loved and appreciated lady, which is always to be celebrated


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 21, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This isn't really a personal consequence but I didn't know where else to put it.
> 
> Non essential shops... Rymans and Robert Dyas, especially the former. Neither opened in the first lockdown but why now.
> 
> I don't want  High Street shops to be decimated by this, I don't want people to lose their jobs and I appreciate I'm lucky to work in an essential shop so didn't have the stress of furlough but the definition of "essential and non essential" seems stretchy at times!



I can sympathise with this.  I nipped into a general tat shop earlier today while I was shopping, because it's good for cut-price cleaning products.  It's also where most of this part of the city's stoners get their papers, grinders, bongs and what have you.  Which is why it was full of teen lads without masks on, in an area that a few weeks ago had the highest infection rate in the UK.  I've no wish to see it go out of business, but ffs, can't a shop like that serve through the door, at least?!  It's exactly what she was doing a few weeks ago...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Non essential shops... Rymans and Robert Dyas, especially the former. Neither opened in the first lockdown but why now.



Hardware stores were allowed to open during the first lockdown, so that covers Robert Dyas.

Rymans seems to be pushing their luck.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2020)

This isn't personal but doesn't quite fit the UK thread but I'm wondering what the real world outside of Urban"s reaction is to Boris. I have no UK family, no center or right wing friends and don't know anyone who voted Tory? Are people still excusing him on the grounds of it's a pandemic, no one could manage this?


----------



## Thora (Dec 21, 2020)

nagapie said:


> This isn't personal but doesn't quite fit the UK thread but I'm wondering what the real world outside of Urban"s reaction is to Boris. I have no UK family, no center or right wing friends and don't know anyone who voted Tory? Are people still excusing him on the grounds of it's a pandemic, no one could manage this?


My mum basically thinks he’sdone his best in the circumstances/no one knows what they’re doing/it’s too soon to judge which countries have done better or worse and she’s a labour voter


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2020)

nagapie said:


> This isn't personal but doesn't quite fit the UK thread but I'm wondering what the real world outside of Urban"s reaction is to Boris. I have no UK family, no center or right wing friends and don't know anyone who voted Tory? Are people still excusing him on the grounds of it's a pandemic, no one could manage this?



yes

there are people out there who work on the basis that he's officially ruling class therefore can do no wrong (in some cases the same people who said jeremy corbyn was terrible but couldn't come up with any reason why)

this country is fucked


----------



## iona (Dec 21, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Rymans seems to be pushing their luck.


"Essential" businesses might need to buy basics like printer paper/ink is the reasoning, I imagine.

There was a FLORIST open down the road from me during the last lockdown!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 21, 2020)

nagapie said:


> This isn't personal but doesn't quite fit the UK thread but I'm wondering what the real world outside of Urban"s reaction is to Boris. I have no UK family, no center or right wing friends and don't know anyone who voted Tory? Are people still excusing him on the grounds of it's a pandemic, no one could manage this?



I know a handful of Tory voters, and they are seriously unimpressed, and one Tory member who voted for him as leader, and is blowing a gasket.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 21, 2020)

Numbers said:


> We would have been waking up in Costa Rica today if it wasn’t for Coronie - it’s my wife’s 50th tomorrow and all the family were going to spend Christmas and New Year there.
> 
> Tier 4 Newham instead.


Happy Birthday to your wife, and hope she has a lovely day despite the massive change of plans.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2020)

Everyone I work with and the people we serve thinks he’s a cunt and a clown and as useful as an ashtray on a motorcycle. Apart from that one guy, but he’s also a Covidiot and common law enthusiast


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 21, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I know a handful of Tory voters, and they are seriously unimpressed, and one Tory member who voted for him as leader, and is blowing a gasket.


To my knowledge I don't know any, but I suspect I work with some.  I certainly suspect some of them, but glad I don't know for certain to be honest - ignorance is sometimes bliss at work.


May Kasahara said:


> Ah, anti-bac spray, the perfect garnish to any cheese plate


Good for preventing grubby mitts spreading disease.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 21, 2020)

Well, phone call made, I'm not going home for Christmas 

I'm ok with being on my own, was just my parents' reaction I was worried about. They were mercifully understanding, for which I am incredibly grateful


----------



## kabbes (Dec 21, 2020)

Most people I know vote Tory.  They all pretty much think that Johnson is an idiot and this government are useless but it’s an article of faith that the alternatives would have been worse and they’re never, ever going to vote anything but Tory anyway.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2020)

I'd booked two outdoor events in the next 10 days, hoping we could do them come what may. So they're both out - at least this way I get the money back, which wasn't inconsiderable.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 21, 2020)

My mum likes Boris.  She thinks criticising him during the pandemic really isn’t fair, and now Cummings has gone she’s able to channel any criticisms as having been his fault.   Things like the corruption and mismanagement of spending and purchasing are met with a POV that says every party does that shit.  Which, tbf, isnt 100% wrong.


----------



## Smangus (Dec 22, 2020)

Went to the chemist to pick up my Asthma meds today , shut for a "Deep Clean" until further notice. No indication of when it would open again. A few people out side were wondering what to do. I have a couple of weeks worth left so not an immediate emergency luckily (for me). Grim sign , guess they must have had a Covid positive person in there.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 22, 2020)

I hope your Mrs is having a lovely birthday Numbers


----------



## Numbers (Dec 22, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I hope your Mrs is having a lovely birthday Numbers


Thanks.  She seems in good form so far.  Got a crazy Zoom thing going on at the moment (I’m having a make room for more poo).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 22, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Most people I know vote Tory.  They all pretty much think that Johnson is an idiot and this government are useless but it’s an article of faith that the alternatives would have been worse and they’re never, ever going to vote anything but Tory anyway.


I don't know a huge number of Tories but this sounds pretty familiar. They're generally internationalist and business-focused and all thought he was a useless twat before all this due to Brexit, too. But when it comes down to it they will vote Tory.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Most people I know vote Tory.  They all pretty much think that Johnson is an idiot and this government are useless but it’s an article of faith that the alternatives would have been worse and they’re never, ever going to vote anything but Tory anyway.



The dinner parties must just fly by.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 22, 2020)

8ball said:


> The dinner parties must just fly by.


Which dinner parties are these?


----------



## a_chap (Dec 22, 2020)

Tomorrow I'm going to knowingly break lock-down rules for the first time to attend the funeral of the father of my oldest friend; someone I've known since I was a little boy over fifty years ago.

It's going to be fucking weird; no hand-shakes, no hugging, no hymns.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 22, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Which dinner parties are these?



You avoided the self-incrimination trap I see.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 23, 2020)

Can I still go to Cambridge to sort my late father's house out ready for sale? Cambridge will be in tier 4.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 23, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Can I still go to Cambridge to sort my late father's house out ready for sale? Cambridge will be in tier 4.


In previous lockdowns there were exceptions for this sort of thing so I expect so.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 23, 2020)

miss direct said:


> Can I still go to Cambridge to sort my late father's house out ready for sale? Cambridge will be in tier 4.


A mate of mine had to do a similar thing and contacted the local old bill. They gave him a document should he need to show it to police elsewhere. Might be worth trying that.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 23, 2020)

nm


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 23, 2020)

FFS.  

Had my aunt's funeral 6 days ago. My other uncle was fine then. He died suddenly last night.


----------



## Sue (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm sorry, WouldBe. x


----------



## campanula (Dec 23, 2020)

Knock on the door - 'can you help - there's a man lying in the road? It's my drunk neighbour, lying in the rain, unable to get up. Had to hoist him to his feet whilst he hung off my shoulders as we staggered back to his house (up 2 flights of stairs). Completely unable to socially distance when you have a 16stone liability clamped on your arm, mumbling shite. It was pissing rain in the dark - I really didn't feel as though I could leave him there. Madly pissed off since he had obviously been in some pub all bloody afternoon until falling out of a taxi (which couldn't vanish fast enough). Trying not to worry.

Have been wet all day. An hour queueing in the rain, then another hour digging the potatoes, celery and parsnips at allotment. Then yay - we all go into Tier 4 (which would have been great if this had happened yesterday).


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 24, 2020)

Losing people you love is rough.
Not being able to meet family and others close to them is tough.
Grieving while watching the funeral on screen is awful. I've been to two such funerals in the past 2 months. People say technology is great and blah blah....Sorry but for a funeral, it's awful. I dont know that I want to watch my friend's funeral today.
I might just play some of his music on the piano instead.
Rest easy my friend.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 24, 2020)

campanula said:


> Knock on the door - 'can you help - there's a man lying in the road? It's my drunk neighbour, lying in the rain, unable to get up. Had to hoist him to his feet whilst he hung off my shoulders as we staggered back to his house (up 2 flights of stairs). Completely unable to socially distance when you have a 16stone liability clamped on your arm, mumbling shite. It was pissing rain in the dark - I really didn't feel as though I could leave him there. Madly pissed off since he had obviously been in some pub all bloody afternoon until falling out of a taxi (which couldn't vanish fast enough). Trying not to worry.
> 
> Have been wet all day. An hour queueing in the rain, then another hour digging the potatoes, celery and parsnips at allotment. Then yay - we all go into Tier 4 (which would have been great if this had happened yesterday).



Well done you. Your neighbour is lucky you're a decent person. Good have been serious hurt or worse


----------



## campanula (Dec 24, 2020)

O WouldBe - I am so sorry for you. Sorrow is a lonely and heavy burden. These dark days will pass.  The love and care from your aunt and uncle  still lives in your heart and memories. Cherish it and carry it onwards.


----------



## LDC (Dec 26, 2020)

I wrote upthread about a friend who tested positive whose housemate refused to self-isolate, although she did get him not to go to work in the end as some kind of concession. Anyway, she's better now, they're all out of 'isolation' and he didn't catch it.

Anyway, the story develops... he drove to London on the 23rd to collect his brother who is now staying with them for a few days. That is bad enough you'd think, but this morning the brother woke up after a sweaty nights sleep, and with a temperature. He refused to get a test and they've both gone out for a long Boxing Day walk. My friend is bracing for them coming back to insist he books a test.

What the actual fuck is wrong with some people?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 26, 2020)

Cognitive dissonance.

There will be papers written in the future about how CD increased the death rate.


----------



## LDC (Dec 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I wrote upthread about a friend who tested positive whose housemate refused to self-isolate, although she did get him not to go to work in the end as some kind of concession. Anyway, she's better now, they're all out of 'isolation' and he didn't catch it.
> 
> Anyway, the story develops... he drove to London on the 23rd to collect his brother who is now staying with them for a few days. That is bad enough you'd think, but this morning the brother woke up after a sweaty nights sleep, and with a temperature. He refused to get a test and they've both gone out for a long Boxing Day walk. My friend is bracing for them coming back to insist he books a test.
> 
> What the actual fuck is wrong with some people?



So he's had a positive lateral flow test. Swab booked tomorrow although it's a bit academic now. People can be very selfish pricks.


----------



## LDC (Dec 27, 2020)

Elderly person (85ish) I know announced she's going for dinner at a house with some people from 2 different households in a couple of days. They're in tier 4. It's fine she says, I know them well and they're sensible.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 27, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Elderly person (85ish) I know announced she's going for dinner at a house with some people from 2 different households in a couple of days. They're in tier 4. It's fine she says, I know them well and they're sensible.


They’re not sensible — they go for dinners with other households in tier 4.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2020)

Nothing super close, but today I've just taken a series of calls with a depressingly consistent theme of tales of folk, friends and whole families succumbing to the fucking virus.
Makes me think there's a tsunami coming.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Nothing super close, but today I've just taken a series of calls with a depressingly consistent theme of tales of folk, friends and whole families succumbing to the fucking virus.
> Makes me think there's a tsunami coming.


The Tsunami is already here. We'll see the results in a week or two.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Dec 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Nothing super close, but today I've just taken a series of calls with a depressingly consistent theme of tales of folk, friends and whole families succumbing to the fucking virus.
> Makes me think there's a tsunami coming.



Are you down south? I work in a school just outside Manchester and we have had so many positive cases since the autumn half term that I have lost count. Pupils, colleagues, parents of pupils, children of colleagues... Things seemed to have calmed down in the last few weeks but according to the Zoe app, numbers have started rising again slightly.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2020)

Pingety Pong said:


> Are you down south? I work in a school just outside Manchester and we have had so many positive cases since the autumn half term that I have lost count. Pupils, colleagues, parents of pupils, children of colleagues... Things seemed to have calmed down in the last few weeks but according to the Zoe app, numbers have started rising again slightly.


London with tales from Kent & Sussex, so yeah, the current 'epicentre'.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So he's had a positive lateral flow test. Swab booked tomorrow although it's a bit academic now. People can be very selfish pricks.



Obviously they got a positive PCR swab result on top of this and being ill generally as mentioned. Also have gone out with their brother for a walk today as 'they're feeling terrible' and a walk might help. FFS.


----------



## prunus (Dec 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Obviously they got a positive PCR swab result on top of this and being ill generally as mentioned. Also have gone out with their brother for a walk today as 'they're feeling terrible' and a walk might help. FFS.



Fucking hell. I mean - I realise this doesn’t need saying, but - fucking hell.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Obviously they got a positive PCR swab result on top of this and being ill generally as mentioned. Also have gone out with their brother for a walk today as 'they're feeling terrible' and a walk might help. FFS.


Grass him up, the prick.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Grass him up, the prick.


Absolutely this. What the suffering fuck is wrong with these idiots?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 29, 2020)

campanula said:


> Knock on the door - 'can you help - there's a man lying in the road? It's my drunk neighbour, lying in the rain, unable to get up. Had to hoist him to his feet whilst he hung off my shoulders as we staggered back to his house (up 2 flights of stairs). Completely unable to socially distance when you have a 16stone liability clamped on your arm, mumbling shite. It was pissing rain in the dark - I really didn't feel as though I could leave him there. Madly pissed off since he had obviously been in some pub all bloody afternoon until falling out of a taxi (which couldn't vanish fast enough). Trying not to worry.


My dad was falling all over the place because of a bad reaction to medication, just before the last lockdown, there was no chance of any of us social distancing in this case, I'd just showed up from London and my brothers were especially anxious with teenage kids at school who have been in and out of quarantine ever since the schools went back, due to the number of infections. But  thankfully no one got ill. We do what we have to do, don't we? Well done innit? Especially heroic act in a pandemic.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Grass him up, the prick.



It's my friend's housemate (and landlord) and I don't know his name. It would also potentially cause issues for my friend though, or it would if he hadn't like literally an hour ago told her to move out with no notice. She can't get a straight answer why, he came back from the walk and shouted at her, culminating in her being told to move out tomorrow. Not even a row, he's calmed down and confirmed he wants her gone tomorrow. Way to go, kicking NHS staff out of their home after totally ignoring guidance, getting Covid, and then going out with it. What a total fucking prick.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2020)

Does he think she has given it to him? Is that the excuse he's hiding his spreader behaviour behind?

Wait until your friend is out of the house then grass the covid-spreading, cunt of landlord up. Just need his address, job done.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> Does he think she has given it to him? Is that the excuse he's hiding his spreader behaviour behind?
> 
> Wait to your friend is out of the house then grass the covid-spreading, cunt of landlord up. Just need his address, job done.



He doesn't have it. Yet. He brought his brother from London who then developed symptoms the day after he arrived. If he doesn't get it I'll be surprised, they shared a car from London and obviously are in the same house. I'm quite glad I'm not in the same city as them, I'd be sorely tempted to go round and give him a kicking tbh. Only verbal obviously....


----------



## Edie (Dec 29, 2020)

I am literally praying my in laws don’t get this from Christmas Day because I can easily see why it kills people over 70 or those weak. Fuuuucking hell.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's my friend's housemate (and landlord) and I don't know his name. It would also potentially cause issues for my friend though, or it would if he hadn't like literally an hour ago told her to move out with no notice. She can't get a straight answer why, he came back from the walk and shouted at her, culminating in her being told to move out tomorrow. Not even a row, he's calmed down and confirmed he wants her gone tomorrow. Way to go, kicking NHS staff out of their home after totally ignoring guidance, getting Covid, and then going out with it. What a total fucking prick.


Does Acorn exist locally?


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2020)

I've has a head cold since Sunday night. Stayed pretty much in bed the last 2 days..but did cook dinner that could be reheated in the microwave for my parents.

No high temperature
No cough.
Just a stuffy nose, headache and sneezing...feeling a bit off but not in any way very ill..

My brother phoned to say I should self isolate in my room for the next 10 days or so...just in case. So I've let my elderly parents know what's going on. My mother is in a flap..."you dont have covid..you couldnt...you haven't been anywhere"
"You are fine.." 🙁 so I am taking the brother's advice anyway just to be safe.
I've not met anyone outside my home and cocooned parents but I did take in gifts left at the door and I did drop a parcel to a neighbour ...spoke with her at a distance of 9 feet with mask and gloves on..she answered the door without me knocking... I'd have much rather she hadn't but... that's it.

Is there a snowballs chance in hell of me actually being positive?
Brother visited but sat 9 feet away with n95 mask on. And he is covid negative (tested often for work)

Could covid present as a headcold with no high temperature? I am ok with self isolating. I just hope my parents can cope. Mum has a habit of leaving taps run and gas hobs on 😳


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 29, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Is there a snowballs chance in hell of me actually being positive?


Put bluntly, yes.

Get a test.


----------



## Winot (Dec 29, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I've has a head cold since Sunday night. Stated pretty much in bed the last 2 days..
> No high temperature
> No cough.
> Just a stuffy nose, headache and sneezing...feeling a bit off but not very ill..
> ...



It sounds really unlikely that you’ve caught it from what you say. However, my wife and kids have had similar symptoms to those and have tested positive.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Put bluntly, yes.
> 
> Get a test.




Oh shit...🙁
I'll phone dr tomorrow then. 
The covid app here doesn't allow you book a test unless you have a high temperature and a cough.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 29, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Oh shit...🙁
> I'll phone dr tomorrow then.
> The covid app here doesn't allow you book a test unless you have a high temperature and a cough.


Lie to the App.  No one will know.  We did.  mrs mx tested positive without any of the 3 classic symptoms.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 29, 2020)

Sugar Kane : Asserting  that you're pretty sure that you have Covid symptoms, would surely be enough to get a test from a sympathetic App or surgery? 

Good luck,,anyway


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2020)

Plumdaff said:


> Does Acorn exist locally?



Yeah, I think she's resigned to it though, she's got enough on with work etc., and didn't have a contract, and also now has to sort something else out as she won't want to stay there. I'll suggest it though.


----------



## Thora (Dec 29, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Oh shit...🙁
> I'll phone dr tomorrow then.
> The covid app here doesn't allow you book a test unless you have a high temperature and a cough.


Lie to the app and get a test.
It's very unlikely you've caught it but better to put your mind at rest than have to isolate for 10 days.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 29, 2020)

Winot said:


> It sounds really unlikely that you’ve caught it from what you say. However, my wife and kids have had similar symptoms to those and have tested positive.



Yep. I even if it's a cold, it's also unlikely you could have caught that with so little contact, but clearly you've caught something somehow.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 31, 2020)

Now all the hospitals are full, and for a few weeks Wales has had the 2nd highest infection rate in the world (along with one of the highest death rates) the Welsh Gvt have moved with their traditional speed of a salted slug and sent out a shielding letter.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 31, 2020)

Woke up with a sore throat. Realised it was because I was talking yesterday. To actual people.

I’m seeing so few people, talking so rarely, that even just a bit of conversation gives me a sore throat.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 31, 2020)

Went to the local Sainsbos near the new Tottenham stadium, everyone wearing masks but it was busy, despite there being a worker with an ipad counting people in and out. The workers inside were reminding people to social distance. We had a bit of slackening after the spring lock down but you can feel that tension again, for sure.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2021)

Got five online sessions to do today
The joy


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 5, 2021)

Brother and his family all in isolation, thankfully only with mild cases.  Sister in law's parents have also got it, which is worrying as they're in their 70s and not in great health, though touch wood it sounds as if they're alright so far, and they've medics in the family they're zooming with regularly to check they're okay.  All very worrying, though hopefully might shake sister in law out of her rather complacent attitude to Covid...


----------



## Numbers (Jan 5, 2021)

This hit me pretty hard last night, couldn’t sleep a wink with worry.  Like a lot of people  I haven’t seen me Mam and Dad in well over a year now and me old Mam has Alzheimer’s and Parkinson’s and is deteriorating and me Dad isn’t too well either.  I just hope I get to see them again, and hope me Mam recognises me  

I agreed with work I could WFH in Ireland so
was planning on going home for all of Feb, spend the first 2 weeks isolating in an AirBnB then going to see them, but that’s out the window now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2021)

I had a night of very stressy dreams. Arguing with maskless people, being given hallucinogens and laxitives and being chased by 1920s gangster cars


----------



## miss direct (Jan 5, 2021)

I cried when I watched boris. It seems like working online will go on indefinitely for me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 5, 2021)

Hard to sleep again for me as well. It's going to be a long haul till Spring


----------



## TopCat (Jan 5, 2021)

Numbers said:


> This hit me pretty hard last night, couldn’t sleep a wink with worry.  Like a lot of people  I haven’t seen me Mam and Dad in well over a year now and me old Mam has Alzheimer’s and Parkinson’s and is deteriorating and me Dad isn’t too well either.  I just hope I get to see them again, and hope me Mam recognises me
> 
> I agreed with work I could WFH in Ireland so
> was planning on going home for all of Feb, spend the first 2 weeks isolating in an AirBnB then going to see them, but that’s out the window now.


Aw mate. That's harsh re your parents. I feel for you x


----------



## TopCat (Jan 5, 2021)

My stomach is knotted up. I worry I have a lump growing in my neck (no sign just fear) and my nurse partner is getting ready for work dealing with suicidal types in south london. No news of a vaccine for either her, me or my parents.

I am running out of weed. Stash wont last the day! Oh no!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2021)

My only hope of working now is remote, but Plusnet have screwed with my internet speed. I am supposed to remote edit but am unable to properly below 30mbps so won't get the jobs. I was getting a healthy 70mbps, but sometimes (not often) it would drop to 20. I was guaranteed 50 so I complained. BT sent someone out and now it's 50 at best but still drops. They keep telling me about a fault on the line, but everytime someone comes out it gets worse. I'm now on 20 pretty much all the time. No work even if I am offered it and Plusnet say I'm getting exactly 50 when they test, so won't release me from my contract, but something is obviously wrong and nobody seems to be able to explain why I was getting a happy 70 but now I'm not.
First world problems perhaps, but it's stressing me out. If someone calls me for a job and I don't pass a speed test I'm going to flip out.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My only hope of working now is remote, but Plusnet have screwed with my internet speed. I am supposed to remote edit but am unable to properly below 30mbps so won't get the jobs. I was getting a healthy 70mbps, but sometimes (not often) it would drop to 20. I was guaranteed 50 so I complained. BT sent someone out and now it's 50 at best but still drops. They keep telling me about a fault on the line, but everytime someone comes out it gets worse. I'm now on 20 pretty much all the time. No work even if I am offered it and Plusnet say I'm getting exactly 50 when they test, so won't release me from my contract, but something is obviously wrong and nobody seems to be able to explain why I was getting a happy 70 but now I'm not.
> First world problems perhaps, but it's stressing me out. If someone calls me for a job and I don't pass a speed test I'm going to flip out.


I know two people unable to wfh because of internet problems today, one BT and one Virgin. Just when you bloody need it to work. I'd say that's a serious problem not something frivolous.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 5, 2021)

Not strictly personal but in our online union meeting yesterday two of the staff, including the union rep, have lost relatives to COVID over xmas.   It’s fucking awful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I know two people unable to wfh because of internet problems today, one BT and one Virgin. Just when you bloody need it to work. I'd say that's a serious problem not something frivolous.


Luckily I'm not actually working, but I can't take jobs while the speeds are low. I was working at the end of last year and it was a nightmare. They would unplug me for hours during the day, meaning I would have to stay up working all night and weekends to catch up. Wouldn't be so bad if they actually fixed it, but every time they do something it gets worse.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 5, 2021)

I’ve just started a new job and gave either having to wfh (no facilities  to in tiny Airbnb ) or come to office and effectively work remotely as everyone else is. Don’t feel very engaged or welcome and expect it to continue until covid is over 

Also in a new town where I don’t know anyone so not really expecting to enjoy the next few months.

Also every estate agent in this town will only accept renting with a guarantor if less than 6 months service. I don’t have a guarantor but despite having enough money in bank to pay rent for 6 years after selling my house they aren’t interested.

The lockdown makes me caught in the middle again. We do need it but I wish I wasn’t in the situation I’m in.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 5, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I know two people unable to wfh because of internet problems today, one BT and one Virgin. Just when you bloody need it to work. I'd say that's a serious problem not something frivolous.



Trouble is with both Virgin and all other providers that use BT Openreach, although they are fibre to the street cabinet boxes, we tend to have crap connections coming into the home, old fashion copper telephone wires with BT Openreach & slightly better coaxial cable with Virgin.

I had no end of problems with a BT line, before moving into an area with Virgin, and I still get drop-outs and low speeds at times, nowhere need as bad, but still a pain.

Funny enough, just this morning CityFibre has started digging up the pavement outside of mine, to put in a new super-fast full fibre into the home network, which like BT Openreach with be an 'open network' for all providers to use, and not a closed one like Virgin, which is only used by them.

I am looking forward to my new CityFibre overloads.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I know two people unable to wfh because of internet problems today, one BT and one Virgin. Just when you bloody need it to work. I'd say that's a serious problem not something frivolous.


UPDATE

I don't want to jinx it, but just in the last few minutes my speeds have gone up to 60mbps, not as good as the 70 or 80 I got at the start, but enough to get taken on for work. . . not only that I could probably work in my garden office (where the speed drops by about 15-20mbps). 

Bit of a relief. . . . I even got an email about payment on my last job suggesting there may be more work coming up soon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Trouble is with both Virgin and all other providers that use BT Openreach, although they are fibre to the street cabinet boxes, we tend to have crap connections coming into the home, old fashion copper telephone wires with BT Openreach & slightly better coaxial cable with Virgin.
> 
> I had no end of problems with a BT line, before moving into an area with Virgin, and I still get drop-outs and low speeds at times, nowhere need as bad, but still a pain.
> 
> ...


Is virgin generally better than BT (which I go through with plusnet)? I may be released from my plusnet contract for 10 weeks of disruption (if not I have to pay £300 to get out).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is virgin generally better than BT (which I go through with plusnet)? I may be released from my plusnet contract for 10 weeks of disruption (if not I have to pay £300 to get out).



I've found them much better, I had serious problems with the other fuckwits, I was first with Orange who were hopeless in getting BT Openreach to do anything, I changed to o2, who were brilliant at giving them a good kicking up the arse, but it still took months to get it resolved. 

I've posted about it before...



> BT Openreach are fucking hopeless IME, over a dozen call-outs where I used to live, including two that involved digging-up the bloody road, before they sent a broadband expert that found the problem within 5 minutes & solved it in under 30 minutes.
> 
> When I moved here, I had the option of going with Virgin Media's network, which I took over 5 years ago. I recently had an issue, an engineer turned up the next day & solved it in under 20 minutes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2021)

Can’t believe my bosses are saying it’s ok to let people into libraries for browsing until 2pm. Why 2pm? Why not immediately?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve just started a new job and gave either having to wfh (no facilities  to in tiny Airbnb ) or come to office and effectively work remotely as everyone else is. Don’t feel very engaged or welcome and expect it to continue until covid is over
> 
> Also in a new town where I don’t know anyone so not really expecting to enjoy the next few months.
> 
> ...



Can you offer to pay 6 months in advance? 

Maybe get a dongle for wfh?


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 5, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Can you offer to pay 6 months in advance?
> 
> Maybe get a dongle for wfh?



They were only taking guarantors, I offered to pay full contract in advance. They wouldn’t have it. Tossers

Have wifi at the Airbnb but no space for chair / desk


----------



## existentialist (Jan 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Luckily I'm not actually working, but I can't take jobs while the speeds are low. I was working at the end of last year and it was a nightmare. They would unplug me for hours during the day, meaning I would have to stay up working all night and weekends to catch up. Wouldn't be so bad if they actually fixed it, but every time they do something it gets worse.


I had major problems with my broadband after I upgraded it to fibre - it just kept dropping out. Eventually, I put in a report, and had to go through the whole "we have tested our network and we think it's on your premises" bullshit, but I got a visit from an Openreach engineer who tested everything to within an inch of its life and confirmed there was nothing wrong with the cabling in the flat...or in the cable to the exchange.

The final outcome was that he speculatively switched my line onto a different pair in the exchange, and instantly the speed improved and the (several times a day) dropouts ceased. The engineer said that the exchange endpoint was clearly intermittently faulty.

Even if you end up having to swallow Plusnet's £65 fee if the problem IS in your house, it's probably worth it to rule that aspect out...and with any luck, what happened to me will happen to you and you'll have a solid connection - mine hasn't dropped out ONCE in the six months since.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> They were only taking guarantors, I offered to pay full contract in advance. They wouldn’t have it. Tossers



They want as many people with guarantors as possible because the guarantor system confuses people. A lot of people with guarantors are less likely to push back against the landlord when things kick off because they worry about embarassing themselves in front of the guarantor (who is often a successful older relative or someone in the community). My letting agents asked for more evidence of income than I would require for a mortgage, wouldn't accept someone trying to pay them my 6 months rent in advance, then six months later at the tenancy renewal made a big deal of asking me if my guarantor was still okay to be my guarantor.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 5, 2021)

It’s ridiculous. I don’t want to sound like I’m boasting here but I have a 6 figure amount of liquid funds having just sold my house. You’re right it would be easier to get a mortgage.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> It’s ridiculous. I don’t want to sound like I’m boasting here but I have a 6 figure amount of liquid funds having just sold my house. You’re right it would be easier to get a mortgage.



We had the same thing last year. Between me and my guarantor we had to provide evidence of assets and income totalling maybe half the cash value of the house, just to rent it for a year.

Everyone has to take a haircut during this crisis, except apparently landlords who remain entitled to 100% of their free money. Cunts.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> It’s ridiculous. I don’t want to sound like I’m boasting here but I have a 6 figure amount of liquid funds having just sold my house. You’re right it would be easier to get a mortgage.


Not sure if this will help but ime you're most likely to have success paying in advance in lieu of guarantor if you look for landlords who don't use letting agents. Where I live I'd get in contact with the landlords who do student accomodoation and see what they have available for non-students or if they could put me in contact with other landlords. Not sure if that would work elsewhere?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I had major problems with my broadband after I upgraded it to fibre - it just kept dropping out. Eventually, I put in a report, and had to go through the whole "we have tested our network and we think it's on your premises" bullshit, but I got a visit from an Openreach engineer who tested everything to within an inch of its life and confirmed there was nothing wrong with the cabling in the flat...or in the cable to the exchange.
> 
> The final outcome was that he speculatively switched my line onto a different pair in the exchange, and instantly the speed improved and the (several times a day) dropouts ceased. The engineer said that the exchange endpoint was clearly intermittently faulty.
> 
> Even if you end up having to swallow Plusnet's £65 fee if the problem IS in your house, it's probably worth it to rule that aspect out...and with any luck, what happened to me will happen to you and you'll have a solid connection - mine hasn't dropped out ONCE in the six months since.


They have already assessed that it's not in my house, and they did assure me that if they did come in my house I wouldn't get the £65 fee unless my box or plug wasn't obviously smashed in. However the pandemic put a stop to them actually coming in the door. 

Your experience sounds very similar to mine. The first thing they did was switch me to another line, which was obviously more problematic. I've had five engineers on it so far. One shut the cabinet after doing his work and the whole lot fell out without him noticing, so my internet vanished completely. Shows how precarious these things are. Wish I had never called them about dropouts in the first place, it's been 10 weeks of bullshit.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2021)

I'd feel very cautious about being a guarantor for someone's rent. Landlord exaggerates damage to the place when someone leaves and you're possibly in for a large bill or an expensive court case.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'd feel very cautious about being a guarantor for someone's rent. Landlord exaggerates damage to the place when someone leaves and you're possibly in for a large bill or an expensive court case.


Also very difficult to get out of being a guarantor once you agree


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2021)

Just moved my cancer check in the U.K. from middle of January to middle of March .I’d booked a flight but can transfer the ticket . At the moment and possibly in March going to need a test here before I fly into U.K. , a test before I fly back which will be about four times as much as the cost of the return flight . ☹️


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve just started a new job and gave either having to wfh (no facilities  to in tiny Airbnb ) or come to office and effectively work remotely as everyone else is. Don’t feel very engaged or welcome and expect it to continue until covid is over
> 
> Also in a new town where I don’t know anyone so not really expecting to enjoy the next few months.
> 
> ...



Have you looked on Openrent?  Mostly landlords who don't want to use estate agents so you might find someone more flexible on there.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 5, 2021)

I bought my dad a selection of local ales for christmas. We were planning to meet him out on the moors or something at some point but even that's off the table now so I will be forced, forced mind you to drink the beer myself


----------



## weepiper (Jan 5, 2021)

Minor stuff really but I have quite bad eczema from all the hand washing now.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They have already assessed that it's not in my house, and they did assure me that if they did come in my house I wouldn't get the £65 fee unless my box or plug wasn't obviously smashed in. However the pandemic put a stop to them actually coming in the door.
> 
> Your experience sounds very similar to mine. The first thing they did was switch me to another line, which was obviously more problematic. I've had five engineers on it so far. One shut the cabinet after doing his work and the whole lot fell out without him noticing, so my internet vanished completely. Shows how precarious these things are. Wish I had never called them about dropouts in the first place, it's been 10 weeks of bullshit.


Are you still in contract? Because if you aren't and you threaten to leave, their retentions people seem to be quite influential.

Come to that, given the service you have had (and they can get the stats from OR to evidence it - I saw mine, and compared my router logs with it, much to the engineer's mild entertainment), you could probably mutter some threats about cancellation, service not as described, etc. Nicely, but mildly ferociously, like someone who is pissed off at the possibility that their career is being buggered by Openreach's inefficiency.

My experience with PlusNet has generally been very good - they clearly put a lot of effort into customer service training, and I've always (OK, sometimes eventually) resolved any issues with them satisfactorily. The trick is going to be to keep them on Openreach's back until you get an engineer who passed a clue shop on the way to work...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 5, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Minor stuff really but I have quite bad eczema from all the hand washing now.


My hands are noticeably better after a couple of weeks away from work and the endless supplies of horrible, seemingly industrial grade, sanitiser. It's yet another reason why I'm not looking forward to going back.


----------



## Looby (Jan 5, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Minor stuff really but I have quite bad eczema from all the hand washing now.


My psoriasis has really kicked off between winter and sanitizing. I got some epiderm ointment (not cream) and it’s been brilliant!


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 5, 2021)

Mrs Q went into school for the first day this year yesterday and it looks like it will be the last one for a while. She'll be teaching from home for the next six weeks at least. She has not had sight of the timetable and will pretty much have to plan lessons on the fly. 
During Lockdown 1 initial attendance was high but increasingly petered out after a while especially for non-exam years. On the bright side she did get a lie-in to 930 this am.
I'm on my 43rd week of working from home, when I started someone told this could be as long as for 8 weeks which I thought was pessimistic..
Son Q might start working from home later this week or early next as well, It's like we're in some kind of survival game slowly getting cut off from the rest of humanity.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Are you still in contract? Because if you aren't and you threaten to leave, their retentions people seem to be quite influential.
> 
> Come to that, given the service you have had (and they can get the stats from OR to evidence it - I saw mine, and compared my router logs with it, much to the engineer's mild entertainment), you could probably mutter some threats about cancellation, service not as described, etc. Nicely, but mildly ferociously, like someone who is pissed off at the possibility that their career is being buggered by Openreach's inefficiency.
> 
> My experience with PlusNet has generally been very good - they clearly put a lot of effort into customer service training, and I've always (OK, sometimes eventually) resolved any issues with them satisfactorily. The trick is going to be to keep them on Openreach's back until you get an engineer who passed a clue shop on the way to work...



I am under contract. I only just started one with this upgrade. It will cost me £300 to leave, and I have mentioned everything you have said and have all the details in the records kept between us. They have said that because I have been getting the absolute minimum mbps when they have checked I can't break contract, even though it has gone way below, I have been without internet at times and also been without a phone for two weeks. They really have not been rallying around to keep me on. They were quite stern with me. They say that BT open reach has them somewhat at ransom, and will only do the very bare minimum to keep everything ticking over. 
They have been totally fine in the past before I upgraded. . . . but they really are not being very helpful. I'm sick of ringing them up and waiting 30 minutes to get though, I'm sick of not getting any updates on what's going on, or what has actually been done. It's been 10 weeks. Today it magically went up to 60mbps, only 10 or so less than what I was getting in the first place.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 5, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Minor stuff really but I have quite bad eczema from all the hand washing now.



Relatable. Mine are so dry and cracked. Doesn’t help that I work in fridges.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 6, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Also every estate agent in this town will only accept renting with a guarantor if less than 6 months service. I don’t have a guarantor but despite having enough money in bank to pay rent for 6 years after selling my house they aren’t interested.



for real?

i'm going after a job (interview later this week) that will mean moving house, and will probably mean renting somewhere near the new job initially, i don't want to buy straight off in a new job and don't want to have all the possible delays that can happen with selling / buying and try and do all that while working out notice.

i think i may have to talk to an agent or two before i say yes (if of course saying yes is an option and something i want to do after the interview)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 6, 2021)

moomoo said:


> Doesn’t help that I work in fridges.





are you related to 



by any chance?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 6, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> It’s ridiculous. I don’t want to sound like I’m boasting here but I have a 6 figure amount of liquid funds having just sold my house. You’re right it would be easier to get a mortgage.



Im the other way round. 

Had a great business until 2017 when I lost two massive contracts. I thought I had been wise and bought two flats and rented them out. 

Im a good landlord. The rent includes all bills. 

Fast forward. 

This was the last month I can pay the mortgage on my own place. I'm totally fucked but can't (morally) let one of the flats go and put it on the market. Even if I could and it was sold tomorrow it would still take two months to sort it. 

Im kinda struggling. Yet cos I'm a landlord I don't and wouldn't expect any sympathy. And to compound it I started a new business last Jan. But I get no support because I work from home so don't have a business that has a rateable value that the government can means test against for grants etc. 

It's just me and the family now against the world. It's not good. Im one of those that has fallen between the governments safety net gaps. 

Meh..


----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2021)

unluckeeee


----------



## izz (Jan 6, 2021)

Not a good position to be in at all AverageJoe, sympathies. The flats were an investment against such times as these., and I'm sure they can be sold with tenants _in situ. _Explaining to your tenants that its this or your family being homeless will be tough but I'm sure they'll understand.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 6, 2021)

izz said:


> Not a good position to be in at all AverageJoe, sympathies. The flats were an investment against such times as these., and I'm sure they can be sold with tenants _in situ. _Explaining to your tenants that its this or your family being homeless will be tough but I'm sure they'll understand.



They should be sellable with tenants, I’ve seen a number of places up for offer with small print saying there’s tenants


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Brother and his family all in isolation, thankfully only with mild cases.  Sister in law's parents have also got it, which is worrying as they're in their 70s and not in great health, though touch wood it sounds as if they're alright so far, and they've medics in the family they're zooming with regularly to check they're okay.  All very worrying, though hopefully might shake sister in law out of her rather complacent attitude to Covid...



Sister in law's father has taken a turn for the worse.   Paramedics attended yesterday, and although he's still at home for now it was 'borderline' (her word) for taking him into hospital. I suspect if the hospitals where they are weren't so stretched they'd definitely have had him in. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2021)

Humberto said:


> unluckeeee



Sorry, tit here


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 6, 2021)

May as well put this here: my cousin has tested positive for C-19. He's got an underlying condition too, i.e. being a fat bastard.

And his daughters are only 14 and 11. This isn't good.


----------



## prunus (Jan 6, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> May as well put this here: my cousin has tested positive for C-19. He's got an underlying condition too, i.e. being a fat bastard.
> 
> And his daughters are only 14 and 11. This isn't good.



Best wishes to your cousin, hope he gets off lightly, and do remember that, even as a fat bastard, his odds are very very good for a full recovery. We’re all hearing more stories about people getting very ill, but this is because lots and lots of people are now getting it. There’s no evidence it’s getting any more dangerous.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Sister in law's father has taken a turn for the worse.   Paramedics attended yesterday, and although he's still at home for now it was 'borderline' (her word) for taking him into hospital. I suspect if the hospitals where they are weren't so stretched they'd definitely have had him in. Fingers crossed...



Since I appear to be live-blogging this, I've just heard that he's rather better today.  Still quite unwell and preparing for a long and slow recovery, but the prospect of his being rushed into hospital looks to be receding.  Time will tell...


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 7, 2021)

Earlier this afternoon, I heard that my mum had had a covid test, after developing symptoms in the centre where she's having cancer treatment. . . 

Imagine my relief when the brother texted to say the result was negative!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 7, 2021)

Just had a text from a mate in Somerset, who's mother has just passed away from covid, she was such a wonderful woman, and the first person I've known to die from this bastard thing.   

He knows I am here for a chat when he's ready, but he's a bit busy looking after his father & younger brother, who have both got it too.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 7, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Since I appear to be live-blogging this, I've just heard that he's rather better today.  Still quite unwell and preparing for a long and slow recovery, but the prospect of his being rushed into hospital looks to be receding.  Time will tell...



Also since I seem to be live-blogging it, there's been another turn for the worse and he's now in hospital.  Very, very worried now.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 7, 2021)

I've had a text off the surgery telling me not to call them to ask when my vaccine shot is and that they will contact me when it's my turn. I haven't done this but clearly a lot of people must be doing so (and presumably clogging the phones)  if they are sending out texts to randoms to tell them not to do it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 7, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I've had a text off the surgery telling me not to call them to ask when my vaccine shot is and that they will contact me when it's my turn. I haven't done this but clearly a lot of people must be doing so (and presumably clogging the phones)  if they are sending out texts to randoms to tell them not to do it.



It seems most GP surgeries around here started doing that a week before Xmas, just like they sent out texts when the flu jab became available for those over 50.

I've not had any texts from my GP surgery, and took my business for the flu jab to the local independent chemist instead, let them earn the £10 payment from the NHS, rather than my useless GP surgery.

I am going to change GP's because of their useless reaction over this.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 7, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Also since I seem to be live-blogging it, there's been another turn for the worse and he's now in hospital.  Very, very worried now.


Oh I’m sorry to hear that.  At least he’s close to the medics and all the kit now.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 8, 2021)

My mum has announced she's not having the vaccine (   ) so I shan't be seeing her for a good few months at least.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Just moved my cancer check in the U.K. from middle of January to middle of March .I’d booked a flight but can transfer the ticket . At the moment and possibly in March going to need a test here before I fly into U.K. , a test before I fly back which will be about four times as much as the cost of the return flight . ☹


what are the costs of tests?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 8, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> My mum has announced she's not having the vaccine (   ) so I shan't be seeing her for a good few months at least.


What's her reasoning, not being harsh? Just want to know the current memes out there


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 8, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> What's her reasoning, not being harsh? Just want to know the current memes out there



A mixture of COVID just being like flu and a fuss over nothing, the fact that everyone has to die of something and if you get it you get it, that she's had enough of doctors and bloody hospital appointments and just can't be bothered with it, and that everything has a long list of side-effects they don't tell you about. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 8, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> the fact that everyone has to die of something and if you get it you get it, that she's had enough of doctors and bloody hospital appointments and just can't be bothered with it,


That sounds reasonable enough tbf.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 8, 2021)

Just got an email suggesting I will be due for U.K. vaccination mid February 

I can’t help feel that’s somewhat optimistic....

i don’t feel particularly vulnerable, never mind the “clinically extremely vulnerable” they are saying

I self inject golumimab on a monthly basis. But have been off it for 3 months as away and couldn’t get supplies delivered on time


----------



## Winot (Jan 8, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> A mixture of COVID just being like flu and a fuss over nothing, the fact that everyone has to die of something and if you get it you get it, that she's had enough of doctors and bloody hospital appointments and just can't be bothered with it, and that everything has a long list of side-effects they don't tell you about. 🤷‍♂️



Does she not get the flu jab?


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 8, 2021)

Usually I'm good sticking to lockdown but peer pressure is getting to me


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 8, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Just got an email suggesting I will be due for U.K. vaccination mid February
> 
> I can’t help feel that’s somewhat optimistic....
> 
> ...


I thought the 'clinically vulnerable' who jump the age order queue would be those on the shielding list.  Are/were you on the shielding list?


----------



## LDC (Jan 8, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> I thought the 'clinically vulnerable' who jump the age order queue would be those on the shielding list.  Are/were you on the shielding list?



It's the 'clinically extremely vulnerable' that come into category 4 with the over 70s.


----------



## LDC (Jan 8, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Just got an email suggesting I will be due for U.K. vaccination mid February
> 
> I can’t help feel that’s somewhat optimistic....
> 
> ...



Yeah, all of categories 1-4 by mid-February is the grand plan....


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 8, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> I thought the 'clinically vulnerable' who jump the age order queue would be those on the shielding list.  Are/were you on the shielding list?



letter says I should be shielding till 21st Feb


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 8, 2021)

ska invita said:


> what are the costs of tests?


 The English  ones are around £100 for  RT PCR , Portuguese ones about 150 euros . It make complete sense for it to be a condition of flight but its  a bit of a faff as you have to find a place to do the tests and obviously get a negative result  72 hours before you fly . I'll only be in the Uk for five days perhaps seven max, still have to self isolate despite tests. I've scheduled for mid March  with the hospital .


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> The English  ones are around £100 for  RT PCR , Portuguese ones about 150 euros . It make complete sense for it to be a condition of flight but its  a bit of a faff as you have to find a place to do the tests and obviously get a negative result  72 hours before you fly . I'll only be in the Uk for five days perhaps seven max, still have to self isolate despite tests. I've scheduled for mid March  with the hospital .


That is expensive .... Fingers crossed for your check up


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 8, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> letter says I should be shielding till 21st Feb


Ah, OK, you are on 'the list'. It's just you've been gallivanting round the world, so I didn't think you were.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2021)

I’ve got a WhatsApp chat with some mates and I almost had to leave it this week. One friend is quite aggressive and frankly fucking rude in her approach to Covid and conversations about it. It comes from love and concern but she’s completely tactless and it’s not well received. Shouting ‘educate yourself’ at someone isn’t massively constructive but then it’s also frustrating when someone is asking really fucking stupid questions. 😄
Then the vaccine stuff kicks off because question asker is not having it despite working in a care home and apparently being desperate to get back to normal life. They had a massive row the other day on the group chat.
Aaaarrrrgggghhh


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 8, 2021)

ska invita said:


> That is expensive .... Fingers crossed for your check up


Cheers pal. Think I’m ok but if not it’s another operation but just one of those things when you are older . Could get it done here but I’d have to start at the beginning rather  than the U.K. where I’m in a cycle .


----------



## kabbes (Jan 8, 2021)

My work has been very understanding about COVID from well before the government instituted Lockdown 1.  This week, we all got this email from the CEO (which I have shortened to remove introductory and end paragraphs that generally say take care etc)



> Having been through two lockdowns already I recognise that it doesn’t make a third lockdown any easier and that some of you may be worrying about how to juggle work whilst caring for family and children who are being schooled from home.
> 
> While the work doesn’t go away I’m very supportive of taking as flexible an approach as possible as to when you schedule your working hours. I would encourage you to speak with your manager, if moving some of your working hours out of normal office hours would make the situation more manageable.
> 
> I know it’s not always easy to separate work and private life when working from home and if, for example, your children decide to “join” you in a meeting it can be quite stressful. If it’s any consolation, we have all been there whether it’s children, a partner, dog, cat or a delivery arriving at a less than opportune time. Please don’t worry about how it’s perceived if the situation occurs. I think everyone recognises that life has changed and how we engage has changed too, which also means that things might not feel perfect all the time.


It’s quite stark to me how some workplaces are understanding as per the above whilst others I read about in here are complete bastards.  It’s not asking much just to be a little bit understanding but it does mean quite a lot to a lot of people to know that the pressure is off to try to be all-professional 9-5.


----------



## Sue (Jan 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> My work has been very understanding about COVID from well before the government instituted Lockdown 1.  This week, we all got this email from the CEO (which I have shortened to remove introductory and end paragraphs that generally say taste care etc)
> 
> 
> It’s quite stark to me how some workplaces are understanding as per the above whilst others I read about in here are complete bastards.  It’s not asking much just to be a little bit understanding but it does mean quite a lot to a lot of people to know that the pressure is off to try to be all-professional 9-5.


My work has said similar but....the reality depends on your team/manager. A work friend, for example, feels that she can't really ask to reschedule/reduce her hours as the rest of the team are all gung-ho, including her manager. They're all young and male and childless, she's older, female and has two kids. Another work friend (also older, female, with a child) in a similar team feels exactly the same. They certainly don't believe that doing this won't affect how their perceived and their career prospects and, sadly, I think they're absolutely right.

It's also noticeable that none of men at work with kids are doing this either to my knowledge -- men with kids generally being more senior and you think might see it as leading by example...


----------



## kabbes (Jan 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> My work has said similar but....the reality depends on your team/manager. A work friend, for example, feels that she can't really ask to reschedule/reduce her hours as the rest of the team are all gung-ho, including her manager. They're all young and male and childless, she's older, female and has two kids. Another work friend (also older, female, with a child) in a similar team feels exactly the same. They certainly don't believe that doing this won't affect how their perceived and their career prospects and, sadly, I think they're absolutely right.
> 
> It's also noticeable that none of men at work with kids are doing this either to my knowledge -- men with kids generally being more senior and you think might see it as leading by example...


All good points.  It needs to be backed up by examples from the top.

I think, to be fair to my own workplace, they really are trying and have been attempting to reinvent their working practices regarding this kind of thing anyway for the last few years.  There’s still a long way to go but they are notably better than I can imagine a workplace being ten years ago and much better than many others I know today.


----------



## Sue (Jan 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> All good points.  It needs to be backed up by examples from the top.
> 
> I think, to be fair to my own workplace, they really are trying and have been attempting to reinvent their working practices regarding this kind of thing anyway for the last few years.  There’s still a long way to go but they are notably better than I can imagine a workplace being ten years ago and much better than many others I know today.



Having worked in GI, I know just how...backwards some places can be. But these shiny start up type places don't even seem to appreciate a lot of their working practices are rubbish, never mind actually trying to improve them.   

FWIW, one of my team had a baby just before lockdown and I told him to do whatever works for him and absolutely meant it. So he has. It's all about trust and treating people like grownups. (I also suspect my 'ultimately it's just a job and your health and family are way more important than that so really don't worry about it,  if there are any issues we can sort them out' is maybe not really the approved message from senior management but hey 🤷‍♀️ .)


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 8, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> Ah, OK, you are on 'the list'. It's just you've been gallivanting round the world, so I didn't think you were.



i’ve been working on the principle of shielding at work, which is one massive bubble with a 14 day controlled  quarantine and plenty of PCR tests. More worried about coming home tbh


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 10, 2021)

Update: sister in law's father was moved into intensive care on Friday night, after a period when they couldn't transfer him there for lack of capacity.  As of yesterday afternoon he was stable and in surprisingly good spirits, and I assume he wouldn't have been admitted to ICU if they didn't think he had a fighting chance, so there's hope yet.  Hang in there John.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Having worked in GI, I know just how...backwards some places can be. But these shiny start up type places don't even seem to appreciate a lot of their working practices are rubbish, never mind actually trying to improve them.
> 
> FWIW, one of my team had a baby just before lockdown and I told him to do whatever works for him and absolutely meant it. So he has. It's all about trust and treating people like grownups. (I also suspect my 'ultimately it's just a job and your health and family are way more important than that so really don't worry about it,  if there are any issues we can sort them out' is maybe not really the approved message from senior management but hey 🤷‍♀️ .)


One thing I’d add to this is that there is a, shall we say fortuitous, alignment between what is the human thing to do and what turns out to be economically beneficial to the company in the long run.  The fact is that people who are less stressed and feel trusted, valued and happy in their workplace will work harder, more efficiently and more creatively as well as stay in place longer.  The bigger, more forward-thinking firms have HR and management teams that have understood and embraced this research.  They are thus willing to invest in the short-term (eg better maternity benefits) to achieve these enhanced long-term results. So the resulting policies feel progressive to the workers, but it’s less clear that if there was a trade-off between worker benefits and economic benefits that management would appear so humane in their approach.


----------



## Sue (Jan 10, 2021)

kabbes said:


> One thing I’d add to this is that there is a, shall we say fortuitous, alignment between what is the human thing to do and what turns out to be economically beneficial to the company in the long run.  The fact is that people who are less stressed and feel trusted, valued and happy in their workplace will work harder, more efficiently and more creatively as well as stay in place longer.  The bigger, more forward-thinking firms have HR and management teams that have understood and embraced this research.  They are thus willing to invest in the short-term (eg better maternity benefits) to achieve these enhanced long-term results. So the resulting policies feel progressive to the workers, but it’s less clear that if there was a trade-off between worker benefits and economic benefits that management would appear so humane in their approach.


Absolutely. I just find it strange that a lot of companies don't seem to get this. A long time ago, I worked for a very large, very well known tech company based in a business park. They had an absolutely excellent, subsidised, on site nursery. Quite a few colleagues told me that this alone had them tied into the company until their children went to primary school so potentially for the next three to four years.  A very obvious and basic thing that retained employees and meant the number of women returning to work after maternity leave was very high.

Now obviously that isn't as easy for smaller companies/places in central London but with a bit of not that creative thinking...

I do take your point about the conflict between worker/economic benefits but if you can get some of this stuff in as a 'makes financial sense' thing, it's win-win.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 10, 2021)

Just heard my cousin Susan passed away from covid last night, not seen her in years & I wasn't aware she had it, apparently only tested positive on Wednresday & taken into hospital on Friday, she was only in her late 50's and no other health issues, which is scary as I am the same age.   

That's two people I've known that has died from this bastard virus, both in the last few days.


----------



## Sue (Jan 10, 2021)

So sorry cupid_stunt.


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just heard my cousin Susan passed away from covid last night, not seen her in years & I wasn't aware she had it, apparently only tested positive on Wednresday & taken into hospital on Friday, she was only in her late 50's and no other health issues, which is scary as I am the same age.
> 
> That's two people I've known that has died from this bastard virus, both in the last few days.


Crickey that’s a shock, a young and well woman to die. So sorry x


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 10, 2021)

Partner's cousin has just finished 2 weeks isolation - in her room, with her mum leaving meals outside the door - after there were cases at the call centre where she works. 

Her younger sis is vulnerable (heart stuff) so they were being super careful.

His stepdad has a hernia, has been given some kind of body brace to wear, as all non-urgent operations currently on hold.


----------



## klang (Jan 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just heard my cousin Susan passed away from covid last night, not seen her in years & I wasn't aware she had it, apparently only tested positive on Wednresday & taken into hospital on Friday, she was only in her late 50's and no other health issues, which is scary as I am the same age.
> 
> That's two people I've known that has died from this bastard virus, both in the last few days.


condolences. May Susan rest in peace.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 10, 2021)

My girlfriend had decided to have assisted conception before we met (she's 38 and hadn't found anyone). I continued the relationship once she told me as I didn't really know if that was too much for me.
She got pregnant on the second cycle.

She got COVID on 27th Dec- we both isolated separately. I luckily didn't get any symptoms, but she got quite ill (not requiring any medical support, but more unwell than she'd been since hospitalised with pneumonia as a child). Then on day 12 she started having a miscarriage. Fucking hell.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh, fucking hell kropotkin, so sorry to hear that, as if you don't have enough going on, fighting on the front line.  

My thoughts are with you & her.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks. Just one more shitty thing to happen. Sad.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 10, 2021)

gut-punch shitty things. i'm so sorry


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 10, 2021)

Fucking hell kropotkin 
This is the virus that keeps giving.

 I cant imagine how she must be feeling  im so sorry


----------



## LDC (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh ffs kropotkin hope you guys are doing as well as can be.


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

That’s really bloody tough for her kropotkin


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah, just awful for her.


----------



## Thora (Jan 10, 2021)

Devastating for her, but also what a hard situation for you.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 11, 2021)

kabbes said:


> My work has been very understanding about COVID from well before the government instituted Lockdown 1.  This week, we all got this email from the CEO (which I have shortened to remove introductory and end paragraphs that generally say take care etc)
> 
> 
> It’s quite stark to me how some workplaces are understanding as per the above whilst others I read about in here are complete bastards.  It’s not asking much just to be a little bit understanding but it does mean quite a lot to a lot of people to know that the pressure is off to try to be all-professional 9-5.



We've had similar supportive emails from senior mgmt but not from my immediate local managers. It's really pissed me off so much i want to leave.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear your bad news cupid_stunt and you too kropotkin, how sad.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 11, 2021)

Really sorry to hear this


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 11, 2021)

So sorry to read that kropotkin.  Awful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2021)

A colleague, who I last worked with last Tuesday, felt unwell on Thursday and got a positive result today. Not been told to self- isolate. Is that correct? Anyone know?


----------



## Supine (Jan 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> A colleague, who I last worked with last Tuesday, felt unwell on Thursday and got a positive result today. Not been told to self- isolate. Is that correct? Anyone know?



Did you have any close contact? Wearing masks? Did the app say anything?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2021)

Supine said:


> Did you have any close contact? Wearing masks? Did the app say anything?


Socially distanced and wearing masks. Don’t think they have the app.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 11, 2021)

You're supposed to self isolate if you've been in contact from 48 hours before they had symptoms or since, so sounds like you're on the cusp. Guidance here so it depends on how close the contact was. I reckon you're a pretty borderline case:






						[Withdrawn] [Withdrawn] Guidance for contacts of people with confirmed coronavirus (COVID-19) infection who do not live with the person
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Cloo (Jan 11, 2021)

Sounds like you ought to be isolating to me - would your employer be difficult about it?

So I'm concluding we'll be doing our Passover seder without any of our family for a second year.  It's last weekend of March - they might be able to start thinking about when limited household mixing might be possible by then but I can't see anything indoors will be an option at that point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2021)

colacubes said:


> You're supposed to self isolate if you've been in contact from 48 hours before they had symptoms or since, so sounds like you're on the cusp. Guidance here so it depends on how close the contact was. I reckon you're a pretty borderline case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta, don’t think I count as a contact going by these criteria: 
A contact can be:


anyone who lives in the same household as someone with COVID-19 symptoms or who has tested positive for COVID-19
anyone who has had any of the following types of contact with someone who has tested positive for COVID-19 with a PCR test:
face-to-face contact including being coughed on or having a face-to-face conversation within one metre
been within one metre for one minute or longer without face-to-face contact
sexual contacts
been within 2 metres of someone for more than 15 minutes (either as a one-off contact, or added up together over one day)
travelled in the same vehicle or a plane


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> A colleague, who I last worked with last Tuesday, felt unwell on Thursday and got a positive result today. Not been told to self- isolate. Is that correct? Anyone know?



Are they even pretending to trace contacts any more? I don't even know tbh. I kind of assume Harding nips into the office once a month to collect her cheque and that's the extent of the whole operation.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 11, 2021)

What's the deal with grassing people up for breaking the rules at the moment? The mini grim reaper I work with is doing my nut in.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Are they even pretending to trace contacts any more? I don't even know tbh. I kind of assume Harding nips into the office once a month to collect her cheque and that's the extent of the whole operation.



Trace systems only work when you've not got several thousand cases a day.

The chance to solve this by tracing contacts is long past


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 12, 2021)

My cousin is in ICU with COVID and chest pains. Not sure if it's a 'personal consequence' given he's an absolute scumbag I have nothing to do with.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 12, 2021)

Mrs SI is shivery and has a sore throat and headache. No cough, no temperature. Just ate several jalapenos out the jar and couldn't taste them.

Shitting it now tbh. She's looking to see where she can get a test


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 12, 2021)

Well, she's been tested already. Now we wait.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Well, she's been tested already. Now we wait.



Blimey, that was quick!

Fingers crossed for a negative result.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Blimey, that was quick!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a negative result.


Yeah, forty mins from putting symptoms into the app to back home all done


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 12, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Sounds like you ought to be isolating to me - would your employer be difficult about it?
> 
> So I'm concluding we'll be doing our Passover seder without any of our family for a second year.  It's last weekend of March - they might be able to start thinking about when limited household mixing might be possible by then but I can't see anything indoors will be an option at that point.




It seems horribly ironic to have to celebrate being spared the plagues and brought to safety while sheltering in isolation from one another duirng a global pandemic.

I was thinking about all that a lot during Passover last year. It felt somehow really momentous to me. Out of sync, out of joint.

A friend of mine is a C of E vicar, born of a Jewish father and a Catholic mother. Strange mixture, amazing woman. Does peace work in Palestine and Isreal with local Imams and Rabbis. She was telling me that last year Passover felt more resonant for her than Easter did.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeah the whole 10 plague thing felt quite grim and weird for me last year too.


----------



## andysays (Jan 12, 2021)

My employer, an inner London council, have just introduced regular asymptomatic testing for all employees who can't work from home.

They're going to be providing us with lateral flow testing, available every three days. 

Me and a colleague booked ourselves in for the first tests of the day at 10AM and it seemed to go OK, 



Spoiler: possibly too much information for those who aren't aware what exactly is involved



in as much as having to stick something down your throat until you gag and then up your nose can ever be described as "OK"



Still waiting for the results now...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 12, 2021)

These lateral flow tests seem so inaccurate as to be next to bloody pointless.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> These lateral flow tests seem so inaccurate as to be next to bloody pointless.


Two people diagnosed at my school on Monday. But yeah, not massively reliable and you can see why when you do the test.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 12, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Two people diagnosed at my school on Monday. But yeah, not massively reliable and you can see why when you do the test.



And, no doubt others have it, but got negative results, which is a real danger.


----------



## LDC (Jan 12, 2021)

andysays said:


> My employer, an inner London council, have just introduced regular asymptomatic testing for all employees who can't work from home.
> 
> They're going to be providing us with lateral flow testing, available every three days.
> 
> ...



Thought the lateral flow test swabs were just swabs of the nose (both nostrils)? The PCR is nose and throat.


----------



## andysays (Jan 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Thought the lateral flow test swabs were just swabs of the nose (both nostrils)? The PCR is nose and throat.


The original info we were given pre-test said it was a lateral flow test (it also said if we tested positive, we had to isolate immediately, but also get a confirmation test through the government website, presumably to address the accuracy issue cupid_stunt mentions).

But the test involved swabs from the tonsils (both sides) then one nostril.

And the registration card I was given says lateral flow test too.


----------



## prunus (Jan 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Thought the lateral flow test swabs were just swabs of the nose (both nostrils)? The PCR is nose and throat.



The ones being done in Brockwell Park are throat then nose the same as the PCR ones, fwiw.

Negative yesterday.  40 mins test to result, not bad.


----------



## andysays (Jan 12, 2021)

Just checked my work phone (thought I'd given them my personal one) and they sent me a text to say I'm negative at 10.30 this morning.

Mildly disappointed for some reason. Will have another go later...


----------



## LDC (Jan 12, 2021)

prunus said:


> The ones being done in Brockwell Park are throat then nose the same as the PCR ones, fwiw.
> 
> Negative yesterday.  40 mins test to result, not bad.



All the lateral flow ones we have through work are just nose. Oh well, fuck knows.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 12, 2021)

Mrs SI got a negative result back. 9 hours! That's so quick. App has told her she doesn't need to self isolate unless she has a temperature - she doesn't. Cautious relief here.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> These lateral flow tests seem so inaccurate as to be next to bloody pointless.


There are still inaccuracies in this but nothing like the 50/50 early tests. The Lateral Flow test centres are only for those with no symptoms. Idea being that those with Covid-19 but no symptoms don't go out spreading before they realise they have it. 

If you test positive at the Lateral Flow Centre you then isolate and get another test. Not ideal but better than nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2021)

prunus said:


> The ones being done in Brockwell Park are throat then nose the same as the PCR ones, fwiw.
> 
> Negative yesterday.  40 mins test to result, not bad.


That is the standard Lateral Flow test.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Thought the lateral flow test swabs were just swabs of the nose (both nostrils)? The PCR is nose and throat.


All Lateral Flow tests are throat and nose.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 13, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Update: sister in law's father was moved into intensive care on Friday night, after a period when they couldn't transfer him there for lack of capacity.  As of yesterday afternoon he was stable and in surprisingly good spirits, and I assume he wouldn't have been admitted to ICU if they didn't think he had a fighting chance, so there's hope yet.  Hang in there John.



Further update: he's still in intensive care, but showing signs of improvement; 'baby steps in the right direction,' as the doctor apparently put it.


----------



## LDC (Jan 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> All Lateral Flow tests are throat and nose.



All the ones given out for work here come with instructions to do a nose swab only and that's how people have been doing them.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> All the ones given out for work here come with instructions to do a nose swab only and that's how people have been doing them.


Yeah my nurse partner does these tests at home several times a week and they are a nose swab no throat.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 13, 2021)

The ones in our school are nose and throat.


----------



## Supine (Jan 13, 2021)

There are different test kits available. Follow the instructions not some bloke off the internet


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 13, 2021)

We're doing lateral flow tests from work as well and they are nose only. Twice a week.


----------



## LDC (Jan 13, 2021)

For sure follow instructions given, am just surprised there's different lateral flow test standards, that's all.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2021)

My nephew’s auntie is in an induced coma. Doesn’t look good at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2021)

Just had someone have a full-on mental health crisis/meltdown at work. Screaming, sobbing etc. An awful domestic situation leading to it. Very upsetting. All a bit too close to home as the last person I witnessed doing that it was my own dear departed mother. Just wanna go home now.


----------



## Supine (Jan 13, 2021)

My mum (79) wants to refuse her vaccine invite because it's a three hour journey each way on public transport. 

I need to find a way to convince her it will be worth it / safe to travel.


----------



## LDC (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> My mum (79) wants to refuse her vaccine invite because it's a three hour journey each way on public transport.
> 
> I need to find a way to convince her it will be worth it / safe to travel.



Can she get it soon from her GP or a pharmacy instead?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> All the ones given out for work here come with instructions to do a nose swab only and that's how people have been doing them.


Sorry. The Centres are nose and throat I am sure.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> My mum (79) wants to refuse her vaccine invite because it's a three hour journey each way on public transport.
> 
> I need to find a way to convince her it will be worth it / safe to travel.



Three hours each way sounds like madness. Hope you manage to get something closer sorted out.


----------



## LDC (Jan 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Sorry. The Centres are nose and throat I am sure.



No worries, for the level of reliability they seem to give looks like you could swab any orifice and it would give the same result.


----------



## Thora (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> My mum (79) wants to refuse her vaccine invite because it's a three hour journey each way on public transport.
> 
> I need to find a way to convince her it will be worth it / safe to travel.


Wouldn’t it be better to wait until she can get it done closer?


----------



## Supine (Jan 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Can she get it soon from her GP or a pharmacy instead?



When I tweeted my GP they forwarded it on to senior NHS people saying this is an example of the problems we face with a rural practice.


----------



## Supine (Jan 13, 2021)

Thora said:


> Wouldn’t it be better to wait until she can get it done closer?



Yes apart from the fact I have to work away from home often so _really_ want her safe asap!


----------



## nagapie (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> My mum (79) wants to refuse her vaccine invite because it's a three hour journey each way on public transport.
> 
> I need to find a way to convince her it will be worth it / safe to travel.


That really is unmanageable at her age.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> When I tweeted my GP they forwarded it on to senior NHS people saying this is an example of the problems we face with a rural practice.


They seem to be managing it in Scotland so not sure why they can't do the same here..?  









						Covid in Scotland: Where will I get my vaccine?
					

More than 1,000 locations across Scotland will be used for the community vaccination programme.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




ETA Looking at the actual locations, there are a lot GPs and village halls and stuff so obviously it is logistically possible.


----------



## Supine (Jan 13, 2021)

It will all be much better when 2-8 degC vaccines are available locally. For now there are huge parts of the country where massive travel is required for the first rounds of vaccinations. Look at the big white areas on this map.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> It will all be much better when 2-8 degC vaccines are available locally. For now there are huge parts of the country where massive travel is required for the first rounds of vaccinations. Look at the big white areas on this map.
> 
> View attachment 248748


The ones in Scotland ^ don't match up with ones in the Scottish Government list Coronavirus (COVID-19): update on vaccinations - gov.scot or am I missing something? (The wider roll out there apparently started on Monday? 

ETA Which is dated 23/12.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine - Can I ask where that map is from, please. I'd like to see if there is a list for the venue locations in all the other dots.


----------



## Thora (Jan 13, 2021)

What kind of vaccination centres are represented there?  We have a place in my (small) town, and another 8 in nearby small towns within 10 miles, plus some in bigger towns/cities 20 miles away.


----------



## Supine (Jan 13, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Supine - Can I ask where that map is from, please. I'd like to see if there is a list for the venue locations in all the other dots.



Hopefully it's out of date already. Was from BBC website searching for Vax centres.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> Hopefully it's out of date already. Was from BBC website searching for Vax centres.


Thank you. Off to have a look now.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

Thora said:


> What kind of vaccination centres are represented there?  We have a place in my (small) town, and another 8 in nearby small towns within 10 miles, plus some in bigger towns/cities 20 miles away.


Yes, in that map, it looks like there's one or maybe two places in the (rural) region I'm from in Scotland. In the Scottish Government list, there are nearly 50, mainly in GPs, village halls and the like.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 13, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Supine - Can I ask where that map is from, please. I'd like to see if there is a list for the venue locations in all the other dots.


There's one on the NHS website:  https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavi...es-across-the-country-11-January-2021-min.pdf


----------



## Supine (Jan 13, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> There's one on the NHS website:  https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavi...es-across-the-country-11-January-2021-min.pdf



That's really interesting thanks. It shows a centre 50 mins away on an easy empty bus journey. Wonder how I can get her an appointment there.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> That's really interesting thanks. It shows a centre 50 mins away on an easy empty bus journey. Wonder how I can get her an appointment there.


Don't have any experience with this specifically so if someone else comes along with a better answer listen to them however I would be inclined to contact the people who have already given you an appointment and see if they can sort it out. They'll be more motivated to get someone off their list than someone else will be to put an extra person on their list


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> That's really interesting thanks. It shows a centre 50 mins away on an easy empty bus journey. Wonder how I can get her an appointment there.


I'd talk to her GP.  

Also, you may find that the closer centre isn't quite open yet, but will be in a few days.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> My mum (79) wants to refuse her vaccine invite because it's a three hour journey each way on public transport.
> 
> I need to find a way to convince her it will be worth it / safe to travel.


My MIL (83) refused hers because it was a 35-minute drive to visit the hospital, and she prefers to wait for it to come to the local GP which is only 10 minutes away. Can't really argue when she doesn't leave the house at all anyway, it's not really a greater risk to put it off.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 13, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> My MIL (83) refused hers because it was a 35-minute drive to visit the hospital, and she prefers to wait for it to come to the local GP which is only 10 minutes away. Can't really argue when she doesn't leave the house at all anyway, it's not really a greater risk to put it off.


My inlaws have been offered appointments at one of the big centres.  It's an hours journey involving a bus, a train and a tube.  They are late 80's, she can barely see, he has altzheimers. They would never make it, frankly.  Waiting for the GP is the best option for them, too.  The government should realise that, while they are trying to get elderly people vaccinated as a priority, their priority should be getting more local vaccination centres up and running.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 13, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> My inlaws have been offered appointments at one of the big centres.  It's an hours journey involving a bus, a train and a tube.  They are late 80's, she can barely see, he has altzheimers. They would never make it, frankly.  Waiting for the GP is the best option for them, too.  The government should realise that, while they are trying to get elderly people vaccinated as a priority, their priority should be getting more local vaccination centres up and running.


I think it's more likely that the people in charge cannot conceive of anyone not having the use of a car or the money for a taxi, and being reduced to taking public transport like some kind of medieval peasant.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 13, 2021)

I got a notification via the 'track and trace' app that i need to self-isolate for next 9 days... I was only thinking the other day that that app didn't work.

I've had to take a screeshot and email it to work so 'the boss' don't think I'm making things up..


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 14, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I got a notification via the 'track and trace' app that i need to self-isolate for next 9 days... I was only thinking the other day that that app didn't work.
> 
> I've had to take a screeshot and email it to work so 'the boss' don't think I'm making things up..


"anyone" can take a "screenshot" of "anything"
signed: your boss
Back to work peasant!
(funded by: the shitshow in power)


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 14, 2021)

I've only just woken up to the fact that if you stand one metre away from someone who later test positive, the time goes down from 15 minutes to 1 minute.  Hence loads of people on our local covid FB page getting alerts because they stood too close in the queue at Lidl.  

I confess I panicked about this and left my phone in the car when I went to the post office.  I have now had a word with myself and have promised to behave better in the future.

But I'm pretty good about the 2 metre rule and have been known to have words with anyone who gets too close behind me in the queue.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 14, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I got a notification via the 'track and trace' app that i need to self-isolate for next 9 days... I was only thinking the other day that that app didn't work.
> 
> I've had to take a screeshot and email it to work so 'the boss' don't think I'm making things up..



We have to send a letter or something from the NHS app.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 14, 2021)

Well, I was feeling unusually tired and shit yesterday, and still am today even after plenty of sleep, so am going to self isolate for a bit. No official symptoms but I've read so many people saying it starts like this that it's not worth it. Don't really want to go out anyway.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 14, 2021)

Supine said:


> It will all be much better when 2-8 degC vaccines are available locally. For now there are huge parts of the country where massive travel is required for the first rounds of vaccinations. Look at the big white areas on this map.
> 
> View attachment 248748


Christ on a fecking bike look at Cornwall (which is absolutely toppers with poor old people)


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2021)

By fuck, I'm bored. I haven't left the house since Sunday. 
Nothing happens from day to day apart from our gigs getting postponed. 
What a life.


----------



## Sue (Jan 14, 2021)

editor said:


> By fuck, I'm bored. *I haven't left the house since Sunday.*
> Nothing happens from day to day apart from our gigs getting postponed.
> What a life.


Me either. I'm currently wondering whether I can be bothered going out to get some milk or whether to stick with black coffee.

It's all just a bit rubbish right now. (((editor)))


----------



## Thora (Jan 14, 2021)

The good thing about having children (or dogs I guess) is that you have to go out for a walk every day whether you want to or not.


----------



## LDC (Jan 14, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Christ on a fecking bike look at Cornwall (which is absolutely topper with poor old people)



That map is wrong though, on the other one that was linked too there's loads more, and there's loads more starting in the coming days.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes just shows Truro there, I'm sure they'll have local ones in villages too. Must ask my neighbour where he got his.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 14, 2021)

I think husband has finally accept daughter's bat mitzvah this summer won't involve any sizeable gatherings and that an online 'event' will be the one where we get our wider circle involved - hopefully we will be able to be in synagogue with immediate family as was allowed to people last summer (with masks & distancing). I'm not sure we'll be able to mix with any more people socially than last year, given the new variant - eg it might not get any better than the 'rule of six' for this year. I suppose there is even a chance if the virus stays livelier this summer than last year we won't even get that.

We have gsv's nephew's bar mitzvah next week, all online, so we will pick up some ideas from it. The nice thing about these zoom ones is that, while there are a few essential things to do, you can kind of make up the format yourself and involve more people.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 14, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> Further update: he's still in intensive care, but showing signs of improvement; 'baby steps in the right direction,' as the doctor apparently put it.



Latest update: he's out of ICU and back on a normal ward.  I did wonder if that might happen sometime soon, since apparently he was well enough to get up, shave and text rude jokes to his mates yesterday.  What the longer-term consequences are going to be for a rather portly man in his 70s remains to be seen, but at least it now seems there is going to be a longer-term.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 14, 2021)

editor said:


> By fuck, I'm bored. I haven't left the house since Sunday.
> Nothing happens from day to day apart from our gigs getting postponed.
> What a life.


I think you got a mention in today's issue of Class War. Reporting on the anti vax mob in Brixton. Have a look if you are really really bored.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I think you got a mention in today's issue of Class War. Reporting on the anti vax mob in Brixton. Have a look if you are really really bored.


They quoted a chunk of the Buzz article but failed to credit the source.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 14, 2021)

editor said:


> They quoted a chunk of the Buzz article but failed to credit the source.


It was still the only bit of interest for me.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 15, 2021)

I wake up in the morning with a headache due to all the screen time. It's been 10 months of non stop teaching on Zoom/Teams/Blackboard and I am close to the limit.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 15, 2021)

Thora said:


> The good thing about having children (or dogs I guess) is that you have to go out for a walk every day whether you want to or not.



My kids almost never leave the house now. They're discovering the great indoors


----------



## Supine (Jan 16, 2021)

So after a few complaints and intervention from our local MP vaccinations have started happening at our local gp surgery. 

My mum was phoned 30 mins ago about getting hers. She's back already after a quick jab in the arm. Fantastic news


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jan 17, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Now forwarding mail-outs from Nigel Farage about investing in gold and the banking system collapsing. Also telling me not to get to a blue badge for my autistic son because of the Government having a record of it. My son who receives DLA, goes to a 'special' school, paid for by the local authority, with LA transport and has had a SEN statement/EHCP since he was 3



This continues - last night an insistence I looked at Mike Pompeo's Twitter account for the obvious coded message that America and China were officially at war. Eventually called me a thick cunt for not agreeing and realising why I wouldn't find it anywhere else on the internet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 17, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Christ on a fecking bike look at Cornwall (which is absolutely toppers with poor old people)



I know many Cornish pensioners have had to travel to Devon for a jab. All very well if you can drive but the buses in that part of the world are shocking.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 17, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> This continues - last night an insistence I looked at Mike Pompeo's Twitter account for the obvious coded message that America and China were officially at war. Eventually called me a thick cunt for not agreeing and realising why I wouldn't find it anywhere else on the internet.




Just by the way...
The Pope was arrested last week (?) for child trafficking...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 17, 2021)

My bloody mother. The most selfish woman I know.

She’s just been banging on at me to go stay with her on the small Covid-free Greek island where she lives.
“Just tell them I’m dying and you have to be with me!”
“Get a test. You’ll be okay! I’ll pay for the test! I want you to be safe, here is safe!”

I eventually had to resort to biblical language to make her stop.
“It would be sinful of me to bring Covid to the island!”

Ffs.


----------



## Looby (Jan 17, 2021)

My friend near the UK (sorry to be vague) has been told the following after a positive case in her class.
YOU DO NOT NEED TO ISOLATE in bold.
Basically they are saying if she’s been following the rules she can’t catch it. If you need to isolate you won’t get paid and vulnerable staff are npermitted to shield. This is govt rules apparently!

My friend here with the Covid positive boyfriend was spotted out in town with said boyfriend 3 days before his isolation ends and several days before hers. I fucking despair, I feel like everything is upside down and I’m scared and angry and confused all the time.

Meanwhile, I did a Covid risk assessment for work and it said I’m high risk which has frightened me and I’m worried about sending it to my manager. Urgh I feel like I’m not coping well today.


----------



## Looby (Jan 17, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, I was feeling unusually tired and shit yesterday, and still am today even after plenty of sleep, so am going to self isolate for a bit. No official symptoms but I've read so many people saying it starts like this that it's not worth it. Don't really want to go out anyway.


How are you feeling now? Me and Mr Looby are shattered and really drowsy with headaches. We even went and bought a carbon monoxide alarm in case but it wasn’t that. 
I wonder if we should be getting tests.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2021)

Looby said:


> My friend near the UK (sorry to be vague) has been told the following after a positive case in her class.
> YOU DO NOT NEED TO ISOLATE in bold.
> Basically they are saying if she’s been following the rules she can’t catch it. If you need to isolate you won’t get paid and vulnerable staff are npermitted to shield. This is govt rules apparently!


That’s the same in the uk.  Teachers (and students) only isolate if they’ve been a close contact (1 metre for a minute, 2 metres for 15 mins). CExV staff expected to work with specific risk assessments in place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2021)

I took my niece, Ida, to the park this morning and it was a lovely morning but it was such a shame that her parents or her grandad couldn't be there either. Still, it was quality time with her, and she's 7 and it's a great age to just walk about chatting and observing things. Her highlight of the day was seeing a robin having a shit.  She has the same sense of humour as me and my brother. She's amazing. We passed your house, Edie ! I said a friend lived there and had a sausage dog and she wanted to visit! shame we couldn't


----------



## Looby (Jan 17, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> That’s the same in the uk.  Teachers (and students) only isolate if they’ve been a close contact (1 metre for a minute, 2 metres for 15 mins). CExV staff expected to work with specific risk assessments in place.


She has though, she’s a TA in a primary school. Social distancing doesn’t really exist. They’re not allowed to isolate full stop, just do rapid tests. If they’ve come within 2 metres and get symptoms they won’t get paid if they isolate because they’ve broken the rules.
That cannot be ok.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> That’s the same in the uk.  Teachers (and students) only isolate if they’ve been a close contact (1 metre for a minute, 2 metres for 15 mins). CExV staff expected to work with specific risk assessments in place.


Same here with council workers. We work in a 'covid secure' environment (lol), so there's very little risk according to management.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2021)

Looby said:


> She has though, she’s a TA in a primary school. Social distancing doesn’t really exist. They’re not allowed to isolate full stop, just do rapid tests. If they’ve come within 2 metres and get symptoms they won’t get paid if they isolate because they’ve broken the rules.
> That cannot be ok.


Oh right.  Yeah, the rapid testing is going to create problems for sure.  But someone with symptoms going off sick should still be covered by sick pay.  I’m not sure the “at fault” thing can be legal.  Is she in a union?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2021)

Looby said:


> She has though, she’s a TA in a primary school. Social distancing doesn’t really exist. They’re not allowed to isolate full stop, just do rapid tests. If they’ve come within 2 metres and get symptoms they won’t get paid if they isolate because they’ve broken the rules.
> That cannot be ok.


We have to work from home if we go home, which I think is a bit shit, doing a completely different job that we're not trained for and that can be very distressing and stressful. IMO this just encourages people to not report milder symptoms or contacts with +ives.


----------



## Looby (Jan 17, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Oh right.  Yeah, the rapid testing is going to create problems for sure.  But someone with symptoms going off sick should still be covered by sick pay.  I’m not sure the “at fault” thing can be legal.  Is she in a union?


She is and they’re not happy but she’s not in the UK and their rules seem to be batshit.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 17, 2021)

Mum Q and Dad Q have had their first vaccination shot today, my youngest sister took them there and handled Mum Q's paperwork for her. Dad Q was very impressed with the slickness of the operation. There was someone controlling the car park, another someone controlling the flow of people into the building. Everything was managed to handle social distancing and people were only allowed to leave via a tight schedule.
Mum Q reckoned she felt groggy for a short while afterwards and Dad Q reckoned it made him feel like he needed a kip though to be fair that's pretty much most of the time anyway for my 85 year old father.
Whilst my turn is a way off, I know lots of people who have been vaccinated now, my other sister, my nephew and his wife, 2 of my nieces, 1 of my daughters and son's girlfriend. All of these work in the NHS/Care Homes plus a longstanding friend who's my age but with health conditions.
Really must ring Mrs Q's parents and find out if they have been done.
I at least feel like I can see a light at the end of the tunnel even if it is still pretty dim.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2021)

Looby said:


> How are you feeling now? Me and Mr Looby are shattered and really drowsy with headaches. We even went and bought a carbon monoxide alarm in case but it wasn’t that.
> I wonder if we should be getting tests.


I got better quickly after that - I had naps, took some vit D, and I feel pretty much normal now (well you know, as normal as anyone feels these days). I didn't develop any official covid symptoms and I suspect I may have just been exhausted and stressed and run down, particularly as I was able to do my exercises all the way through.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I wake up in the morning with a headache due to all the screen time. It's been 10 months of non stop teaching on Zoom/Teams/Blackboard and I am close to the limit.


I find that it helps if I can consciously "de-focus". The lack of sufficient feedback (non-verbal, body language) stuff tends to make us project much more (a bit like how we talk louder on the phone if the person we're talking to is hard to hear), and exert a lot more effort than we need to in our communications.

I remind myself to lean back (metaphorically), slow things down, and keep the focus somewhere between me and the screen. When I remember and stick to it, I am less strained afterwards. But it's not easy.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 17, 2021)

I want to cook for someone else, not just myself.

!!!!!!!


----------



## LDC (Jan 17, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I want to cook for someone else, not just myself.
> 
> !!!!!!!



Oh god I am so fucking bored of cooking.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Oh god I am so fucking bored of cooking.



I hear you x

I’m basically eating the same thing every day.

Met a friend for a socially distanced walk yesterday (felt super unsafe as we chugged around the Park with a billion other people in the mud) and she gave me a new recipe! Something simple for which I had th ingredients. I was ridiculously excited.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Oh god I am so fucking bored of cooking.


I batch cook and freeze it in portions, so if I'm having a lazy day it's just a case of shoving a few frozen bricks of something in the microwave, and voila! Instant food. 

But yes, it's an effort when you're only cooking for yourself...


----------



## nagapie (Jan 17, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I want to cook for someone else, not just myself.
> 
> !!!!!!!


Cook for meeeeeee! I've given up real food.


----------



## maomao (Jan 17, 2021)

I wish I could cook for just me sometimes. Or even just adults.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2021)

I find I need to constantly try new things and order weird components to maintain any level of interest, but that's such a pain when you can't physically shop for things beyond the local Tescos.

Part of the process of cooking for me has always been the "gathering" stage, where you go around shops looking for the best ingredients, judge them, make your selection, maybe find something unexpected to add, then come back and start work. I've done this since I was a student. It is just not the same online - there's no feedback from ticking boxes on a shopping site, no reward, no sense that you're contributing to the process at all, plus it's more expensive and you're more likely to end up with shit you don't want.


----------



## LDC (Jan 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I batch cook and freeze it in portions, so if I'm having a lazy day it's just a case of shoving a few frozen bricks of something in the microwave, and voila! Instant food.
> 
> But yes, it's an effort when you're only cooking for yourself...



Yeah, I cook for couple of others though, one very fussy. I don't do all the cooking, maybe 80%, but when you're at home for nearly all your meals and even when you're not you have to cook to take meals in to work, it does get boring!


----------



## nagapie (Jan 17, 2021)

maomao said:


> I wish I could cook for just me sometimes. Or even just adults.


Oh yes, I cook every day, but for kids. Two different meals too. But I don't want to cook for adults, I don't want to cook any more, just want people to cook for me.


----------



## maomao (Jan 17, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Oh yes, I cook every day, but for kids. Two different meals too. But I don't want to cook for adults, I don't want to cook any more, just want people to cook for me.


I mean adults including myself obviously. Had to give up some of my favourite dishes for the last few years. Going to be a decade or so before either of them will eat my spicy chorizo, spinach and potato stew.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 17, 2021)

maomao said:


> I mean adults including myself obviously. Had to give up some of my favourite dishes for the last few years. Going to be a decade or so before either of them will eat my spicy chorizo, spinach and potato stew.


I had to bite the bullet and make two ...or three different dinners a day eventually as I couldn't miss out on curry or chili or indeed anything spicy any longer. Its always a relief when I find a meal we can all eat though.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 17, 2021)

I went into M&S today and they have some amazing yellow sticker deals in the food hall. Got a big pack of organic steak for 90p, 3 kiwis for 30p and all sorts of other goodies. Not quite sure how long the food halls will survive at this rate.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2021)

I love cooking for one as I can experiment!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 18, 2021)

Christ I hate not being able to go the shops.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 18, 2021)

Anyone else beginning to struggle with how lopsided shopping has been for like 10 months now? As in, anything you can easily order online, great, anything else has been problematic. And also that it's still quite easy to buy stuff but not easy to get stuff fixed so I got a lot of junk hanging about


----------



## prunus (Jan 18, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Anyone else beginning to struggle with how lopsided shopping has been for like 10 months now? As in, anything you can easily order online, great, anything else has been problematic. And also that it's still quite easy to buy stuff but not easy to get stuff fixed so I got a lot of junk hanging about



I seem to be the yin to your yang (or the other way around)! I’ve been pleasantly surprised that there doesn’t seem to be anything I can’t get online, and in finding things to do to fill all the time I’d usually be outdoors I’ve fixed up most of the broken junk that’s been cluttering up the place (I mean, all I’ve done is turn it into functional junk cluttering up the place, but somehow that feels better :-D).

I might never visit a shop again.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 18, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Anyone else beginning to struggle with how lopsided shopping has been for like 10 months now? As in, anything you can easily order online, great, anything else has been problematic. And also that it's still quite easy to buy stuff but not easy to get stuff fixed so I got a lot of junk hanging about


We've bought almost everything online these past 10 months including groceries. I have been inside a shop only half a dozen times in that period and apart from one solitary visit to Sainsbury they've always been the local corner shop or pharmacist.
Our favourite Chinese takeaway does phone orders for delivery now and even the local chipshop is doing click and collect. Retail has changed beyond all recognition for us now.
In fact the only reason I went Sainsburys was to kill the time whilst I waited for Youngest Q to sit her theory driving test since it was too far to bother to go home.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 18, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Anyone else beginning to struggle with how lopsided shopping has been for like 10 months now? As in, anything you can easily order online, great, anything else has been problematic. And also that it's still quite easy to buy stuff but not easy to get stuff fixed so I got a lot of junk hanging about



We have a lot of bags waiting to go to charity shop hanging about.

I struggle with ordering quite enough to last two weeks, mostly for fresh veg and milk. I could probably ration snacks better to last but frankly I'm fucking bored at home so I snack.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> We have a lot of bags waiting to go to charity shop hanging about.
> 
> I struggle with ordering quite enough to last two weeks, mostly for fresh veg and milk. I could probably ration snacks better to last but frankly I'm fucking bored at home so I snack.


I've tried listing stuff online hoping to get rid of it quicker but not had much luck. Most of it's womens clothes which are notoriously difficult to get rid of tbf. Freecycle has been good for the big items but a bit overwhelming sometimes


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 18, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I've tried listing stuff online hoping to get rid of it quicker but not had much luck. Most of it's womens clothes which are notoriously difficult to get rid of tbf. Freecycle has been good for the big items but a bit overwhelming sometimes


Mrs Q isn't really the major purchaser of womens clothing that she once was but  as well as her own she gathers stuff from our daughters and donates them in one big load to the local charity shop. When the pandemic is over they are due for a massive delivery.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 18, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Mrs Q isn't really the major purchaser of womens clothing that she once was but  as well as her own she gathers stuff from our daughters and donates them in one big load to the local charity shop. When the pandemic is over they are due for a massive delivery.


I don't know if this is applicable to wherever you live, but where I live, the homeless charities will come and pick up clothes, if you contact them directly. 
Unless your wife donates to a particular charity shop because of the charity it is, of course.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 18, 2021)

Espresso said:


> I don't know if this is applicable to wherever you live, but where I live, the homeless charities will come and pick up clothes, if you contact them directly.
> Unless your wife donates to a particular charity shop because of the charity it is, of course.


I'm not sure some of the clothes donated by my two elder daughters would be much use to an homeless person, certainly wouldn't keep them warm thats for sure.  I wouldn't have thought the charity shop would find them easy to sell either but the nice lady who took the last lot off me when I dropped them off assured me they go like hot cakes. Clearly I am more of a prude than i like to admit.
The only charity round here that does collection is Cancer Research who will come and collect second hand furniture for resale and we've fenced some stuff via them. However even they turned their noses up at my son's old mattress.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 18, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I want to cook for someone else, not just myself.
> 
> !!!!!!!



Yes, this.  I go through phases when I can't be arsed with cooking but for most of the time I've been quite enjoying it, and the weekly dinner 'challenges' I do with my mum and sister force me to experiment a bit, but I'm really missing cooking for other people.  When all this is over I've a battery of new recipes to try out on longdog!

In other news, sister in law's father was discharged from hospital today.


----------



## andysays (Jan 18, 2021)

I've heard today that two people I know have recently been hospitalised with covid.

One is someone I work with whose Dad died last week who has rapidly come down with it himself.

The other is my step brother's wife who's a consultant anesthetist and has been very busy working with covid patients on ventilators.

Makes the whole thing seem much closer and more scary somehow, even though that's probably not entirely rational...


----------



## weepiper (Jan 19, 2021)

Talking with a colleague of mine today (who's a sweet guy that I've known for 20+ years) about the weirdness of the situation. He's type 1 diabetic so has been basically shielding for much of the time. Lives alone, looks after his elderly parents who live in the same city as far as he can, goes out on his bike maybe with one friend, goes for walks at night to avoid too many people etc. He said he can't really remember the last time anyone touched him. It's pretty awful for single people this


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2021)

work seem to have decided that this lockdown isn't going to go away as quick as planned, so much work this week on my part to scale things back again pretty damn quick.

bugger.


----------



## sideboob (Jan 19, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Talking with a colleague of mine today (who's a sweet guy that I've known for 20+ years) about the weirdness of the situation. He's type 1 diabetic so has been basically shielding for much of the time. Lives alone, looks after his elderly parents who live in the same city as far as he can, goes out on his bike maybe with one friend, goes for walks at night to avoid too many people etc. He said he can't really remember the last time anyone touched him. It's pretty awful for single people this


This post basicaly sums up the last year or so, for so many people.  It is sad, very fucking sad.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 19, 2021)

August.  The last hug I had was in August.   Even with my support bubble friend I saw at Xmas it doesn’t feel safe.


----------



## sideboob (Jan 19, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> August.  The last hug I had was in August.   Even with my support bubble friend I saw at Xmas it doesn’t feel safe.


I hear you, and am sending you virtual hugs.  All the hugs I`ve got, they`re yours.  Hard times for everyone but wish you the best 😍


----------



## existentialist (Jan 19, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Talking with a colleague of mine today (who's a sweet guy that I've known for 20+ years) about the weirdness of the situation. He's type 1 diabetic so has been basically shielding for much of the time. Lives alone, looks after his elderly parents who live in the same city as far as he can, goes out on his bike maybe with one friend, goes for walks at night to avoid too many people etc. He said he can't really remember the last time anyone touched him. It's pretty awful for single people this


Yeah. The last time I had a hug was March 20th. It feels quite weird.


----------



## sideboob (Jan 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yeah. The last time I had a hug was March 20th. It feels quite weird.


And to you Sir as well, virtuall hugs  😍


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 19, 2021)

Mrs Q's younger sister has texted her to tell us that their parents have received their first shot (2 days after mine) Mrs Q is wondering how long it will be before her mother resorts to even more emotional pressure about Eldest and her family visiting her.
Mrs Q's Mum is normally the most tolerant and patient of women but her ceaseless hint dropping over the fact that she has not yet seen her latest great-grandson (born in July) is really starting to get on Mrs Q's wick. Not least since it is Mrs Q who gets it rather than Eldest.


----------



## ash (Jan 19, 2021)

My Mum has her first jab booked for Monday and the second booked in for April 👍🏼😍


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 20, 2021)

just had my PCR test to get on the plane.....hopefully its negative or I’m stuck in a cycle of testing till it’s negative to get home.

the process didn’t fill me with much confidence, as I was sat in the clinic a bloke carrying thousands of the swab tubes in modular trays comedy tripped and threw most of them down the stairwell.

tomorrow is blag second vaccination day.

i had the appointment booked before I managed to get in for a cheeky first jab while in hospital so mulling over my options

1. Play it with a straight bat, explain I’m a bit early and can they do it... i fear the jobsworths..
2. Play it like it’s my first jab and hope the system doesn’t bubble me...Feign confusion if caught and revert to 1.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 20, 2021)

I was watching Trump leave the White House for the last time and was interrupted by a text inviting me to book my vaccine appt. 

Double lush...


----------



## Looby (Jan 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I was watching Trump leave the White House for the last time and was interrupted by a text inviting me to book my vaccine appt.
> 
> Double lush...


Oh bloody hell, I’ve missed it! I’m also not going to see the inauguration live because I’ve got a click and collect. 😄
Great news on your vaccine!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been in a long-distance relationship, which has been equally nice/horrid during the pandemic. Nice because of having someone to talk/text to, horrid because we are apart.

Now she says she is dating someone local to her because she is lonely, but feels terrible. I have said I would probably have done the same thing if the lockdown situations were reversed. I can't blame her, I have been lonely and horny too. If I could go within 2 metres of a willing partner I would surely have jumped at the chance of some action. We all have needs.

I am gutted, but understanding. She had booked a flight to Wales in late March but obviously that went tits up. I'm fucking gutted to be honest as my feelings for her had grown over time and I could see some light at the end of the tunnel with a vaccine and was hoping we could finally be together. But it was too late. Fucking bastard covid shit bollocks twat cunt.


----------



## extra dry (Jan 21, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Mrs Q's younger sister has texted her to tell us that their parents have received their first shot (2 days after mine) Mrs Q is wondering how long it will be before her mother resorts to even more emotional pressure about Eldest and her family visiting her.
> Mrs Q's Mum is normally the most tolerant and patient of women but her ceaseless hint dropping over the fact that she has not yet seen her latest great-grandson (born in July) is really starting to get on Mrs Q's wick. Not least since it is Mrs Q who gets it rather than Eldest.



Tell them firmly, and politely, you don't want to be the cause of their possible avoidable harm, during a world wide pandemic...they could visit if they really really insist, however just looking through the window/letter box?, skype, or send them a video, unless they are really stubborn


----------



## extra dry (Jan 21, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I wake up in the morning with a headache due to all the screen time. It's been 10 months of non stop teaching on Zoom/Teams/Blackboard and I am close to the limit.


screen filter to reduce glare? or just tell them the internet died, wont be fixed for ohh a couple of days maybe 3


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 21, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I wake up in the morning with a headache due to all the screen time. It's been 10 months of non stop teaching on Zoom/Teams/Blackboard and I am close to the limit.



We've had lots of kids turning up five minutes late for zoom lessons, telling us they need the 'natural' five minute break they'd normally get moving between classrooms. These gaps have now been built into the timetable.

The kids we have coming into school are allowed to take turns to wander round the site for a few minutes every hour or so, to stop them going mad from sitting in the same room staring at laptops all day.  

These little measures aren't enough though. For kids or staff. I've started giving myself wednesday afternoons off because it's either that or stare zombie-like at my laptop and achieve nothing.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 21, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> just had my PCR test to get on the plane.....hopefully its negative or I’m stuck in a cycle of testing till it’s negative to get home.
> 
> the process didn’t fill me with much confidence, as I was sat in the clinic a bloke carrying thousands of the swab tubes in modular trays comedy tripped and threw most of them down the stairwell.
> 
> ...



absolutely no chance of getting the second jab.....

almost tempted to stay the ten days to get it.....


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 21, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Tell them firmly, and politely, you don't want to be the cause of their possible avoidable harm, during a world wide pandemic...they could visit if they really really insist, however just looking through the window/letter box?, skype, or send them a video, unless they are really stubborn


Come stand with me and we will bang our heads against this wall together. It has been explained many times both by Mrs Q and Eldest that Eldest hasn't taken her son to see her grandparents because travel restrictions notwithstanding( they live 90 miles away), she doesn't want to be responsible for her grandparents deaths. Videos and photos have been supplied aplenty but still we get the subtle hints. A lot of it is cultural I think, Mrs Q's Mum comes from the Philippines and was raised in a culture where family is considered all-important before anything else and whilst she may intellectually understand why she can't see Grandson 2 yet, her attitude runs deeper than this. It doesn't help that my FiL is probably the worst person to be isolating with.
He's ex-navy and has this 'tough it out, take one for the team' mentality that is both admirable and annoying at the same time. His response will basically consist of "Oh For God's Sake Woman, Chin Up and Bear It Eh?" so Mrs Q gets the grief.
My own parents haven't seen Grandson 2 either but my Mum (who has early dementia) has accepted the need for isolation as gracefully as she can.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 21, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> absolutely no chance of getting the second jab.....
> 
> almost tempted to stay the ten days to get it.....



negative PCR certificate arrived
Fly home tomorrow 
😅


----------



## Petcha (Jan 21, 2021)

A bit random. But I've now lost my GF and a very close friend (just now) due to me taking a job working for a firm very closely connected with the Government. I would not normally take this job. But I had to as UC was not cutting it and my industry has collapsed.

My GF is a nurse and my mate is a single dad. Who, like me, despise the Tory party. I've had a very close, if minor, seat watching this shit unfold in front my eyes. So that's my personal consequence of this so far. I work for a Tory. It's fucking mental. Rewind a year.


----------



## Edie (Jan 21, 2021)

Petcha said:


> A bit random. But I've now lost my GF and a very close friend (just now) due to me taking a job working for a firm very closely connected with the Government. I would not normally take this job. But I had to as UC was not cutting it and my industry has collapsed.
> 
> My GF is a nurse and my mate is a single dad. Who, like me, despise the Tory party. I've had a very close, if minor, seat watching this shit unfold in front my eyes. So that's my personal consequence of this so far. I work for a Tory. It's fucking mental. Rewind a year.


Your girlfriend left you because you got a job?


----------



## Petcha (Jan 21, 2021)

Edie said:


> Your girlfriend left you because you got a job?



I think it was the tipping point. Not getting a job itself. But working for someone so closely connected to the very top of the Tory party. In any relationship, in my experience, talking about work is a normal thing. Her talking about her dying cancer patients and me having the job I have washed up in wasn't compatible. But you're right, there were other issues. Lockdown must have killed so many relationships.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 21, 2021)

Pissed off that I have to go into work tomorrow for an IT induction. Of all the things, surely that could be done remotely?


----------



## miss direct (Jan 21, 2021)

extra dry said:


> screen filter to reduce glare? or just tell them the internet died, wont be fixed for ohh a couple of days maybe 3


Oh the main job would make me come into school to teach, and for the others, if I don't work, I don't get paid


----------



## Supine (Jan 21, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> absolutely no chance of getting the second jab.....
> 
> almost tempted to stay the ten days to get it.....



In the UK you are allowed to have a second shot of another vaccine. Talk to your doctor when you get back. It's only designed for odd situations like this.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 22, 2021)

Pick a seat any seat


----------



## TopCat (Jan 22, 2021)

I get jabbed at midday and my parents this afternoon.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 22, 2021)

I have a teams call just after.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 22, 2021)

Went in for my IT induction. IT department took masks off as soon as we went into their room, and kept breathing all over me as I tried to wheel away. Why is wearing a mask so difficult? Regret not asking him to put one on now, but on my first day in a new school in an office full of middle aged men I just didn't feel comfortable


----------



## LDC (Jan 23, 2021)

Self isolating in this house now. 17 year old here went for long awaited dental surgery on Monday (wisdom teeth out), and then yesterday started with temp, headache, dodgy stomach. Tried putting it down to maybe a tooth infection, but the teeth are fine, so went and got a test this morning. If caught it must have been at the dental hospital as not been anywhere for 3 days before then, or since the op.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 23, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Self isolating in this house now. 17 year old here went for long awaited dental surgery on Monday (wisdom teeth out), and then yesterday started with temp, headache, dodgy stomach. Tried putting it down to maybe a tooth infection, but the teeth are fine, so went and got a test this morning. If caught it must have been at the dental hospital as not been anywhere for 3 days before then, or since the op.


Might it be a delayed reaction to the anaesthetic? Those are all symptoms that would fit with that.


----------



## LDC (Jan 23, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Might it be a delayed reaction to the anaesthetic? Those are all symptoms that would fit with that.



Yeah, fuck knows. She's a bit funny with some health stuff tbh, so hard to decipher bits of it.


----------



## Thora (Jan 23, 2021)

My daughter and I met my mum at the park last Saturday - my mum and I stayed 2m apart but she did hug my daughter.  Over the last few days we've all come down with a cold, my mum has developed a cough and got tested yesterday, I just have a runny nose/sneezing but the zoe app also asked I test.  My daughter is miserable and snotty and had a fever last night but she had covid in September so I'm assuming it can't be that again?


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2021)

Mrs B's housemate has just found out she has the rona, and we have no idea how the fuck it got into their house as neither of them have done anything but outdoor solo or well distanced exercise since christmas. 

Mrs B had what she thought was a mild cold just over a week before her housemate started getting symptoms, which now probably seems likely to have been covid - I hope it was anyway cause she's in the extremely vulnerable group and it would be far far better that she had it last week than being trapped in a flat with it now...


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 23, 2021)

🤞 everyone x


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Might it be a delayed reaction to the anaesthetic? Those are all symptoms that would fit with that.


This would be my thought too. I had an emergency extraction last weekend and have felt a bit odd all week.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 23, 2021)

Just found out an old friend i lost contact with has died of Covid. 

Not seen or spoke to him in years, but over time other mates have mentioned how hes been getting on (facebook and the like, which i'm not on) so reading articles and looking at pictures of him on bbc and guardian website now, feeling really sad. He was only 40, left a wife and two children. ffs.


----------



## Edie (Jan 23, 2021)

blairsh said:


> Just found out an old friend i lost contact with has died of Covid.
> 
> Not seen or spoke to him in years, but over time other mates have mentioned how hes been getting on (facebook and the like, which i'm not on) so reading articles and looking at pictures of him on bbc and guardian website now, feeling really sad. He was only 40, left a wife and two children. ffs.


Wow that’s sad for you, and really fucking scary for the rest of us


----------



## blairsh (Jan 23, 2021)

Edie said:


> Wow that’s sad for you, and really fucking scary for the rest of us


Innit. He was fit and healthy. Mate in Canada who told me the news had it and he is not in good physical health but got over it... :/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2021)

blairsh said:


> Innit. He was fit and healthy. Mate in Canada who told me the news had it and he is not in good physical health but got over it... :/


No underlying health conditions at all? Christ


----------



## blairsh (Jan 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No underlying health conditions at all? Christ


Not that i know of. He got ill, went into hospital and died.


----------



## Edie (Jan 23, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No underlying health conditions at all? Christ


I really hate this underlying health conditions thing. When I was proper poorly with covid I kept thinking ‘if I cark it, just cos I’ve got rheumatoid arthritis they’ll go ‘underlying health condition’ and treat it like a sad inevitability somehow not a ‘proper death’, even tho I’m super fit and walk 12 miles and swim every week!’


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 23, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Anyone else beginning to struggle with how lopsided shopping has been for like 10 months now? As in, anything you can easily order online, great, anything else has been problematic. And also that it's still quite easy to buy stuff but not easy to get stuff fixed so I got a lot of junk hanging about



I miss being able to browse. I find browsing online very hard, especially with present buying. But even if I’m not intending to buy, I miss just going for a mooch, fantasising about what nice furniture I would have in my dream home, having a coffee and watching the world go by....


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2021)

Edie said:


> I really hate this underlying health conditions thing. When I was proper poorly with covid I kept thinking ‘if I cark it, just cos I’ve got rheumatoid arthritis they’ll go ‘underlying health condition’ and treat it like a sad inevitability somehow not a ‘proper death’, even tho I’m super fit and walk 12 miles and swim every week!’


This. I hate this too. I mean people with well-controlled stuff that typically wouldn't kill you (like asthma or diabetes or RA) suddenly seems to be 'oh well, only to be expected 🤷‍♀️ '. Whereas no, no it's not.


----------



## Edie (Jan 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> This. I hate this too. I mean people with well-controlled stuff that typically wouldn't kill you (like asthma or diabetes or RA) suddenly seems to be 'oh well, only to be expected 🤷‍♀️ '. Whereas no, no it's not.


Exactly! Plus what counts? Hypothyroid? ME? Allergy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2021)

Life is an underlying health condition


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2021)

Johnson has a lying under health condition.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2021)

Johnson is an underlying health condition, for the whole country.


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson is an underlying health condition, for the whole country.



And only his underlings may show health contrition.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2021)

Edie said:


> I really hate this underlying health conditions thing. When I was proper poorly with covid I kept thinking ‘if I cark it, just cos I’ve got rheumatoid arthritis they’ll go ‘underlying health condition’ and treat it like a sad inevitability somehow not a ‘proper death’, even tho I’m super fit and walk 12 miles and swim every week!’


Not that it isn’t a “proper death” at all, more that it really drives home this thing can get anyone, in spite of the prevailing narrative.


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2021)

killer b said:


> Mrs B's housemate has just found out she has the rona, and we have no idea how the fuck it got into their house as neither of them have done anything but outdoor solo or well distanced exercise since christmas.
> 
> Mrs B had what she thought was a mild cold just over a week before her housemate started getting symptoms, which now probably seems likely to have been covid - I hope it was anyway cause she's in the extremely vulnerable group and it would be far far better that she had it last week than being trapped in a flat with it now...


Further to this, advice is to go and stay with family or friends if you're shielding and your housemate gets it, so she's come here.


----------



## xenon (Jan 23, 2021)

Good luck to all those who've got this or have people that have.


----------



## Edie (Jan 23, 2021)

killer b said:


> Further to this, advice is to go and stay with family or friends if you're shielding and your housemate gets it, so she's come here.


Missed your previous post. Really bloody hope she doesn’t get it (if that wasn’t it). Glad she’s coming to you tho xx


----------



## extra dry (Jan 23, 2021)

my sister is refusing to take the vaccine and tells me she will quit her job rather than take the jab.  she is fairly healthy and fit, but this new variant about who knows


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2021)

extra dry said:


> my sister is refusing to take the vaccine and tells me she will quit her job rather than take the jab.  she is fairly healthy and fit, but this new variant about who knows



Why is she going to refuse the jab? And, what type of job is she in?


----------



## extra dry (Jan 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why is she going to refuse the jab? And, what type of job is she in?


She is a custodian for accomodation/uni halls of res. 

  The reasons are a mix of fear, whatever david icke has been saying reasently and she is fairly stubborn and single minded.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2021)

extra dry said:


> She is a custodian for accomodation/uni halls of res.
> 
> The reasons are a mix of fear, whatever david icke has been saying reasently and she is fairly stubborn and single minded.



Is she totally lost down the rabbit hole, or would she be open to reading these articles?









						The vaccine miracle: how scientists waged the battle against Covid-19
					

We trace the extraordinary research effort, from the discovery of the virus’s structure to the start of inoculations this week




					www.theguardian.com
				












						The Covid vaccine arrived quickly – but there's every reason to trust it | Charlotte Summers
					

It’s safe, it works, and it gives a tantalising glimpse of what else might be achieved given sufficient political will, says Dr Charlotte Summers, of the University of Cambridge




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 23, 2021)

oh just FUCK OFF

I'm doing all I fucking can, like basically everyone statistically speaking, and I don't need this bullshit broadcast at me while I'm out trying to take a FUCKING ENTIRELY DISTANCED SUPER SAFE WALK to get out of my tiny flat for maybe an hour a day, just to tell me that it's MY FAULT rather than the shitballs running this fucking country

so, I would like to reiterate, FUCK OFF


----------



## Cloo (Jan 23, 2021)

The trouble with trying that kind of appeal is that the people who don't give a shit, don't give a shit. You can't reach them that way. Plus the main problem with compliance isn't people being selfish, it's poverty and employers who will fire you if you take time off work when you are barely surviving on the wage they pay you.

Attended gsv's nephew's bar mitzvah over the last two days, which was all online and it was nice but I was hoping it would reassure me that my daughter's bat mitzvah this summer, which will basically have to all be online as well, would still be a really great meaningful event, but while lovely it left me feeling sad this is all we'll get. If the synagogue can open as last summer we may get an actually in-synagogue service as well for immediate family, albeit a shortened, less participative one - we'll have to do an online version as well in order to include wider family and friends. Clearly we'll be lucky if we can have even one other family over for a celebration at anyone's house, although I am inclined, if both our parents have had their second vaccination by then, to have a Shabbat dinner with both sets of grandparents whatever the fucking rules say. In theory they should have that 2 months before, but I am convinced now the government will felch it and there won't be a 2nd dose in time for them and millions of others.


----------



## xenon (Jan 23, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> View attachment 250859
> 
> oh just FUCK OFF
> 
> ...



Agree with all that.  I've also been taking the ubiquitous dictat radio messages a bit too personly and frequently tell it to fuck off. 

Another one that really grates is the smug gym bunny personal trainer sounding types that keep telling you to get out get some exercise, mental health is important, yeah?, "and don't forget to breathe." TO a backing of generic bland gym-techno dross.

Shutthefuckup!


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> View attachment 250859
> 
> oh just FUCK OFF
> 
> ...


Yeh see your point, but I tend to look at things like that and decide they're aimed at the covid deniers. Not aimed at me so doesn't bother me because I'd never say to anyone that the risk isn't real.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2021)

Will catch up with this thread properly soon  -- but I do hope that everyone is dealing with their personal consequences as well as they can 

Latest and astonishing thing for me!! 

My CS Employer very recently (and ultra-suddenly -- late-ish on Wednesday) compelled *ALL* employees to fill in a self-assessement questionnaire for their current health -- deadline was Friday (22nd)! 

You were given points for each Covid-related negative health indicator to which you answered 'Yes' ...

A bit surprisingly, given that I'm over 50 and also technically in a (non-extreme) vulnerable category, I scored a mere three points!  

If you scored seven or more points, you'd have been sent home from this coming Monday (25th) either to work at home, or if such not possible , to be put back on CS Special Leave.

Relieved really that I scored so low ... but I'm still unconvinced.
Rules at our workplace are actually pretty safe and distancing focussed, *BUT! *  

Apparantly the requirement to re-do the test (I last answered a very simiilar questionnaire immediately prior to me returning to work in August), was due to tightened rules about work for vulnerable-ish people issued by the Welsh Government (and also, see next post, by the UK Government).




			
				One boss at my Employer said:
			
		

> As part of our continuous review of the COVID-19 position, and with new guidance on risk assessments for businesses in Wales in light of the new variants, we have decided that those staff who may be at higher risk as a result of COVID-19 should not come into the office for the remainder of the current lockdown.
> Those staff who are clinically extremely vulnerable have already been asked not to come into the office, in line with Welsh Government guidance. This current decision relates to those staff who are not clinically extremely vulnerable but who, because of multiple factors, may be more at risk.  We are using Welsh Government’s risk assessment tool which was originally developed for high-risk health and social care settings to identify who those people are.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2021)

PCS see it differently :




			
				Mark Serwotka said:
			
		

> Pressure from your union on the Cabinet Office has strengthened its messaging to staff and contractors to instruct them to work from home unless they are providing essential services and it is not possible for that work to be done from home. *Despite this some employers continue to insist that our members go into workplaces, notably DVLA, jobcentres and courts*.
> *We believe courts, jobcentres and DVLA Swansea should be closed temporarily and immediately because of the rapidly rising Covid infection rates*.
> The Covid situation is rapidly worsening across the UK, with a record number of infections and the emergence of a much more infectious strain of the virus. *This has led to all governments in the UK and the Cabinet Office to urge people to work from home*.
> *At DVLA in Swansea we have dozens of Covid cases and yet ridiculously ministers and management still insist that the DVLA remains open*.


----------



## Voley (Jan 24, 2021)

Observer reporting that DVLA Swansea has 500 cases today William of Walworth 

Fucking hell mate. If that's right, they've treated you abysmally.


----------



## Voley (Jan 24, 2021)

Grant Shapps faces fury over mass Covid outbreak at DVLA
					

Minister under fire for ‘shameful’ virus spread as staff told to work on with more than 500 cases at agency in Swansea




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2021)

My uncle, (more like a father to me, last of the old guard) was planning to not see any of us over Xmas due to Covid 19,  still ended up in hospital on Xmas day due to extreme food poisoning, came out of hospital on new years day, tested positive for Covid 19 on Thursday which was his 84th birthday .

He doesn't seem too bad atm and at least not getting worse from day to day, but considering he is still weak from the food poisoning it is pretty worrying


----------



## Sue (Jan 24, 2021)

Can I just say 'fuck this shit'?


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> View attachment 250859
> 
> oh just FUCK OFF
> 
> ...



Massive advertising sign there taking up public space and making it harder to socially distance.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> My uncle, (more like a father to me, last of the old guard) was planning to not see any of us over Xmas due to Covid 19,  still ended up in hospital on Xmas day due to extreme food poisoning, came out of hospital on new years day, tested positive for Covid 19 on Thursday which was his 84th birthday .
> 
> He doesn't seem to bad atm and at least not getting worse from day to day, but considering he is still weak from the food poisoning it is pretty worrying


My mum (81) had a mild case of it, her boyfriend got it a bit worse but only a stay at home and look after yourself case.


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Self isolating in this house now. 17 year old here went for long awaited dental surgery on Monday (wisdom teeth out), and then yesterday started with temp, headache, dodgy stomach. Tried putting it down to maybe a tooth infection, but the teeth are fine, so went and got a test this morning. If caught it must have been at the dental hospital as not been anywhere for 3 days before then, or since the op.



Update....

Positive test result this morning, ffs. Fingers crossed should have some immunity from the vaccine by now.


----------



## Supine (Jan 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Update....
> 
> Positive test result this morning, ffs. Fingers crossed should have some immunity from the vaccine by now.



Sorry to hear that. Is it worth mentioning it to the dentist.


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2021)

Supine said:


> Sorry to hear that. Is it worth mentioning it to the dentist.



Yeah, fucking right. Going to call them first thing in the morning the minging plague pit.


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 24, 2021)

You've got me worried now about an upcoming dental appointment I have. Not sure if I should cancel and wait until I'm vaccinated (56 yo) but that would risk my problem getting worse and more painful.


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2021)

og ogilby said:


> You've got me worried now about an upcoming dental appointment I have. Not sure if I should cancel and wait until I'm vaccinated (56 yo) but that would risk my problem getting worse and more painful.



Yeah difficult decisions, no easy answer really.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Update....
> 
> Positive test result this morning, ffs. Fingers crossed should have some immunity from the vaccine by now.


Interesting. Is this your first time testing positive?


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Interesting. Is this your first time testing positive?



It's not me, it's the teenager in the house. Not my test, not my teenager!


----------



## two sheds (Jan 24, 2021)

I caught something when I went to dentist last January. It was just before the kids came back from skiing in Italy - I don't think it was coronavirus but I did wonder at the time.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 24, 2021)

we cancelled a (non urgent, but in need of timely treatment) dentist appt the other week due to the household having some vague but non-testworthy symptoms. this isn't going to help with our collective tendency to skip any/every health check we can get away with


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> PCS see it differently :


That’s ridiculous. A mate of mine works for them but he’s been working from home mostly. Better call him
(They do sound like cunts to work for - he got censured for taking two days off with shingles)


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2021)

I really don't forsee any change in decision up at the DVLA, from what I've heard .....

A friend told me late last night that he's been stood down from the call centre part of it -- that's where the majority of cases happened.

Will do a bit more digging tomorrow.


----------



## Thora (Jan 24, 2021)

My 3 year old has just been called for her pre-school boosters but might be better to postpone going to the doctors for now


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2021)

Thora said:


> My 3 year old has just been called for her pre-school boosters but might be better to postpone going to the doctors for now



It's very quick getting jabs though, this one was in surgery and the waiting room all day with a mix of other patients and staff.


----------



## Thora (Jan 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's very quick getting jabs though, this one was in surgery and the waiting room all day with a mix of other patients and staff.


When we’re not going anywhere, not even to the shops, feels a bit foolish to go to the place where sick people gather though.


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2021)

Thora said:


> When we’re not going anywhere, not even to the shops, feels a bit foolish to go to the place where sick people gather though.



Yeah, it's hard not to feel generally a little bit annoyed having all been really careful all year (even the 17 year old!), worked in the risky NHS, and then someone goes and catches it from a hospital appointment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2021)

My dad got the jab this morning. Was very impressed by how well organised the process was


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2021)

Does he know it makes no difference to what he can do Orang Utan ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Does he know it makes no difference to what he can do Orang Utan ?


Aye, he’s goes for his daily walk in the park and a weekly shop but doesn’t go anywhere else.


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2021)

Great, I do worry that a fair few people think getting the jab means they can go back to normal (or some closer version of it) straight away.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Great, I do worry that a fair few people think getting the jab means they can go back to normal (or some closer version of it) straight away.


He doesn’t even know when he’s gonna get the second one cos of all this government chicanery


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 24, 2021)

I’m being tested twice a week at work as of tomorra   - in other news me auld Ma’s double hip replacement op has been cancelled


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2021)

my local council is offering walk-in tests if you haven't got symptoms if you're a key worker as from this week


----------



## sideboob (Jan 25, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm doing all I fucking can, like basically everyone statistically speaking,


I read it as "doing all the fucking I can"  I must learn to read slower.

I`d like to be out "there" doing all the fucking I can


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 25, 2021)

The snow has meant I’ve had to catch a train to work this morning. First time since early March. It feels very weird.


----------



## LDC (Jan 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, it's hard not to feel generally a little bit annoyed having all been really careful all year (even the 17 year old!), worked in the risky NHS, and then someone goes and catches it from a hospital appointment.



Called the dental hospital this morning. General response, "Oh. Shit."


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2021)

Three people I know in hospital now. One is in ICU, a mother in her mid 30s with a teenage child.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 25, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I really don't forsee any change in decision up at the DVLA, from what I've heard .....
> 
> A friend told me late last night that he's been stood down from the call centre part of it -- that's where the majority of cases happened.
> Will do a bit more digging tomorrow.



It appears, I'm told, that the message from the bosses is that  right now there are only ten -- and according to the below link, four! --  live and isolating cases  

Let's just say I'm sceptical!  
It *is* true that the call centre is the main area of concern though.

This is a crap South Wales Evening Post story (front page headline! ... beware the annoying pop-ups too!), but worth a look anyway .....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 25, 2021)

Here is a much better BBC Wales article (from yesterday) about the above.


----------



## Looby (Jan 26, 2021)

If you’re feeling unwell and worried right now then call 111 for advice. They’ll assess whether you need to be seen and where.

Re the GP surgery, I guess it’s all down to the delivery of the message and how that’s been taken by the member of staff. 
When we’re unwell or frightened we can come across like an angry bear when we probably don’t mean to. To the person on the receiving end, that could feel abusive and threatening and they have a right to be treated fairly and with respect at work just as you do as a patient. 

Would it be worth writing with your concerns and also possibly explaining why you might have reacted the way you did? Apologise for your part if you feel you need to? When you’re feeling better obviously.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 26, 2021)

Not doing much at all with my evenings right now, just stuck in my own head


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 27, 2021)

I am so fucking angry and miserable this morning.

What a farce this whole situation is.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Not doing much at all with my evenings right now, just stuck in my own head





Artaxerxes said:


> I am so fucking angry and miserable this morning.
> 
> What a farce this whole situation is.


It is fucking hard isn't it 

I am not much of a 'going out' person anymore and all my family are pretty spread out/independent in our own idioms. However there is a tedious drag to this shit that is wearing me down now. I am following the rules and trying to get outside but mental health is a struggle. 

What saddens me is that after the Corbyn hope (deluded perhaps/likely) and Brexit I can see nothing but a bleak future. Pile Covid-19 on top of this and can understand why people are really struggling.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 27, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I am so fucking angry and miserable this morning.
> 
> What a farce this whole situation is.


x 2

Last cpl of days have been quite trying mentally, and my wife and I are very blessed with our setup (work, home, relationship etc.) so I can't even begin to imagine how tough it is for others.

Strength to all.


----------



## LDC (Jan 27, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Update....
> 
> Positive test result this morning, ffs. Fingers crossed should have some immunity from the vaccine by now.



Off for a test this morning, started with a slight cough yesterday, and had a couple of hours of feeling bit shit. Woke up OK this morning, but test booked already, so will get it done.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 27, 2021)

I put in my prescription request on Friday morning and went to pick it up Monday and it hadn't been completed. OK, no worries, I can go a day or two without my adhd meds. Messaged them yesterday on ask my gp to find out if it was ready before traipsing out in the cold and rain only to be told it won't be ready till Thursday. Fuck. I wonder why its suddenly taking so long? I've had no problems all last year getting it on time. 
The consequence for me is that today I've woken up feeling extremely foggy headed, confused and down for the first time in months. My brain is clearly dopamine depleted. I have to work from home feeling like this and that is hard. My anxiety is rising purely because now my usual daily tasks now feel daunting. 
I guess I'll have to start ordering my prescription a week in advance. Sounds like a simple solution ...but not so much for someone who struggles with 'executive function' which is a right wanky term tbf.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> It is fucking hard isn't it
> 
> I am not much of a 'going out' person anymore and all my family are pretty spread out/independent in our own idioms. However there is a tedious drag to this shit that is wearing me down now. I am following the rules and trying to get outside but mental health is a struggle.
> 
> What saddens me is that after the Corbyn hope (deluded perhaps/likely) and Brexit I can see nothing but a bleak future. Pile Covid-19 on top of this and can understand why people are really struggling.



Recently I've been feeling like my chest was about to explode, but I've found that breathing helps (who knew!?).

If you have Samsung Health there's a "stress" section with a nice breathing tool. "Calmaria" is another breathing app I liked.

It helped me so I thought I'd share in case it can help someone else.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2021)

Have been trying to walk and get as much fresh air as possible. Reducing the booze/fags and almost stopping 'other indulgences' 

Am still trying with the meditation and breathing as mwgdrwg mentioned above. 



Numbers said:


> x 2
> 
> Last cpl of days have been quite trying mentally, and my wife and I are very blessed with our setup (work, home, relationship etc.) so I can't even begin to imagine how tough it is for others.
> 
> Strength to all.


This is the thing. I am okay (on paper) with a WFH job (which I dislike but is still a job) and despite some pretty small issues things are okay. It is just the bleak future that makes me want to stay in bed.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Have been trying to walk and get as much fresh air as possible. Reducing the booze/fags and almost stopping 'other indulgences'
> 
> Am still trying with the meditation and breathing as mwgdrwg mentioned above.
> 
> ...


I'm stopping drinking for a bit. Started doing some pushups. Taking my vit E regular. 
Vaccine shot has reduced my anxiety a bit. 
Getting a bit of hash involves a seven mile walk which is good. 
Increasing daylight is obvious and gives me cheer and hope.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 27, 2021)

Cwtch Badgers 
It can be really hard to remain optimistic rn x


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 27, 2021)

It doesn't help that we're in the depth of winter at the moment, At least when all this started I could sit outside in the evenings and weekends. I'm still going for my evening walk but at the moment, I need to put on a thick coat, hat, scarf and gloves and go for a walk in the dark and the cold. It feels like a chore at the moment rather than something to look forward to.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sorry I need to get up and have Breakfast because as you know I'm fucked if you stress me out (see your comments on the 40day fasting thread about blood sugars, potassium and coronary events). Putting y'all back on ignore


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 27, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> It doesn't help that we're in the depth of winter at the moment, At least when all this started I could sit outside in the evenings and weekends. I'm still going for my evening walk but at the moment, I need to put on a thick coat, hat, scarf and gloves and go for a walk in the dark and the cold. It feels like a chore at the moment rather than something to look forward to.



Aye, it's hard motivating myself to get up and out in the mornings before work which I was doing a fair bit in Spring and Summer. Even getting out lunchtimes is a stretch.

I'm so exhausted just living like this, it's been over a year of nervousness at this point (I was aware of lady Rona early on) and 10 months of being told not to go anywhere or do anything.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2021)

It’s overwhelming. I’m trying to stop looking at news sources.  It’s difficult, as I like to be in touch with current events, but I think it’s just best for my mental health even if I miss out on everything else as a result.

Just feeling a bit dark with it all.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 27, 2021)

I’m about to jab myself up with Golimumab after three months off it.
I’m presuming it will put me back in the clinically vulnerable category but arthritis is overtaking at the minute 
I’m keeping away from the housemates, they are out most the day and when I drag my arse out of bed I sanitise everything in the kitchen and living rooms and isolating in my room on an evening 

smoke me a kipper skipper


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 27, 2021)

Like many people above, I have it easy really, decent enough house, garden, can work from home (not much work / money coming in, but I do have savings) - but the last few days have felt really bleak. It just feels relentless, the nothingness. Finding it so hard to motivate myself, having periods of intense fatigue. Actually feeling a lot better today, I think perhaps because I hit a bit of a rock bottom and forced myself to be a bit more active and engage with a few non-work tasks rather than stare blankly at the PC. 

I am not particularly sociable these days anyway but the not being able to go and chill in a coffee shop, or go to the gym, or just take the train to Manc or Leeds and mooch around for a bit... just endless walking, which i love, but no destinations. Starting to find it hard to even meet friends for a walk because it increasingly feels pointless without anything to even talk about. My mum is 80 next week too, and while we're not particularly close I feel awful not being able to go and see her. I suppose the one thing to remember is I'm always fed up in January, and at least this year there is an actual reason, and even in lockdown it will feel much better come March. That's still a way off though.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 27, 2021)

I've decided that for the foreseeable future I cant risk meeting and going on a socially distant walk with anyone. I've had the vaccine (1 dose) but working in a huge hospital I feel that I may carry a larger viral load then others and may transmit it.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 27, 2021)

I am actually feeling a little bit better today. I had been trying to stick to a strict routine with WFH but gave up last night and feel a lot better for it for now. Weather being warmer probably helps too, which is a suprise to me because I like the novelty of bad weather


----------



## Supine (Jan 27, 2021)

All trains north of Preston cancelled and they were packing people into rail replacement buses. I've bailed and now spending the night in a hotel near the bus station. Shit day.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 27, 2021)

Because of covid or weather, supine? 

I really hope this is my lowest point right now.


----------



## Supine (Jan 27, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Because of covid or weather, supine?
> 
> I really hope this is my lowest point right now.



Landslide caused major delays. Train driver bailed because he'd done his hours. Then a train north of Preston broke down. Basically a shit show! I didn't get on the bus because of covid concerns.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 27, 2021)

I mean it's anecdotal but literally everyone I know seems to be finding things way harder to deal with now than ever before. I know I am.

And that's not weird is it? Like all the stresses are going to have somehow vanished, or everyone is magically going to have learned how to deal with it all and behave as normal? That's the sort of shit that some bosses would like to believe in and pretend is what's happened, but it's not. Call me nuts but generally IME the longer you put people under unrelieved psychological stress, the worse they get.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 27, 2021)

Weirdly enough, I find that going into work (almost) 'as normal' is helping ...

Gives me a routine -- and bloody hell, the job really is routine! 

Still, at least it's part-time 

But I'm _really_ sorry to read here that numerous Urbans are feeling pretty down at the moment  

Biggest of sympathies.

I wonder whether it might be worth remembering that even if there wasn't this horrendous pandemic (  ), January** can be about the very worst time of year for feeling down and miserable -- short days and shit weather 

**So to have a _really_ poor-weather January -- and conditions are particularly shit right now   --in Covid-times is going to challenge even the most upbeat people.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 27, 2021)

*PS* : Unwise as this thinking might be in some respects, I have a large piece of optimism nurturing within me, and that's down to the *Magic Vaccine* and prospects thereof.
The Vaccine is the only thing I am optimistic about (what with another near-destroyed festival season coming up  ), but Science , and reading about it here even the  bits, isn't half helping me......

Urban in general is also helping me a lot in these grim times. I hope others are finding hanging out with other Urbans of an evening is a positive for them.

Anyway, life *will* improve even if that's mostly because of Spring coming up from March onwards!


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Like many people above, I have it easy really, decent enough house, garden, can work from home (not much work / money coming in, but I do have savings) - but the last few days have felt really bleak. It just feels relentless, the nothingness. Finding it so hard to motivate myself, having periods of intense fatigue. Actually feeling a lot better today, I think perhaps because I hit a bit of a rock bottom and forced myself to be a bit more active and engage with a few non-work tasks rather than stare blankly at the PC.
> 
> I am not particularly sociable these days anyway but the not being able to go and chill in a coffee shop, or go to the gym, or just take the train to Manc or Leeds and mooch around for a bit... just endless walking, which i love, but no destinations. Starting to find it hard to even meet friends for a walk because it increasingly feels pointless without anything to even talk about. My mum is 80 next week too, and while we're not particularly close I feel awful not being able to go and see her. I suppose the one thing to remember is I'm always fed up in January, and at least this year there is an actual reason, and even in lockdown it will feel much better come March. That's still a way off though.



Yep main topic of conversation is normally covid which I don't normally mind because it's something we have in common but I wonder whether it leaves other people a bit depressed. 

Did today make an effort talking to neighbours to move the conversation to the birds we're feeding though. Ended up really pleasant talk. Will think of other topics for different neighbours.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> *PS* : Unwise as this thinking might be in some respects, I have a large piece of optimism nurturing within me, and that's down to the Magic Vaccine and propsects thereof.
> The Vaccine is the only thing I am opitimistic about (what with another near-destroyed festival season coming up), but Scince , and reding about it here evn the  bits, isn't half helping ......
> 
> Urban in general is also helping me a lot in these grim times. I hope others are finding hanging out woth pother Urbans of an evening is a positive fopr them.
> ...


FEBRUARY onwards  (Celtic spring anyway)


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> FEBRUARY onwards  (Celtic spring anyway)



I get your poiint (and I am in Wales!) but it's all about mornings starting to get lighter for me .... and it takes you *beyond* February to start to notice that properly, IMO and IME


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I get your poiint (and I am in Wales!) but it's all about mornings starting to get lighter for me .... and it takes you *beyond* February to start to notice that properly, IMO and IME



8 am to 5pm already now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2021)

I have been expected to phone mum-tat every evening since about the time this all started

I am starting to find it hard to think of anything much to say


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> 8 am to 5pm already now



4 am or so until 9 pm or so in mid-summer though ( both  for now, and  for then!  )


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 27, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have been expected to phone mum-tat every evening since about the time this all started
> 
> I am starting to find it hard to think of anything much to say



I managed to call mine every Sunday or Monday initially but its slipping, it is very much hard to think up new topics because a world where i did stuff and made plans seems very distant and long ago.


----------



## oryx (Jan 27, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have been expected to phone mum-tat every evening since about the time this all started
> 
> I am starting to find it hard to think of anything much to say





Artaxerxes said:


> I managed to call mine every Sunday or Monday initially but its slipping, it is very much hard to think up new topics because a world where i did stuff and made plans seems very distant and long ago.


Had a longish phone conversation with oldest friend last week. We laughed at how much we were talking about what we'd seen on TV because, as my friend put it, 'there's f*ck all else to talk about - it's not like we're leading wild social lives or anything!'.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jan 28, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have been expected to phone mum-tat every evening since about the time this all started
> 
> I am starting to find it hard to think of anything much to say



I do this with my dad. Some days are harder than others, for sure. We always have how much we hate the Tory govt as a fallback, but I also sometimes buy him books or music on Amazon so we can discuss them. We've also learned to regale each other with very textured descriptions of whatever we're talking about, so a conversation about our dinner can go on for a long time. We have also both leaned in to accepting repeating ourselves. It doesn't matter if we've heard it or said it before; it's the being together each day that counts most. 

I do get down about it sometimes though, Puddy Tat. And if I'm having a bad day then the whole thing seems even harder. It's the fact that this is even necessary that breaks my heart the most though. x


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2021)

my uncle seems to be doing ok , however just found out one of my best mates mums caught it in hospital (in Ireland) came out and was looking better , actually passed away a few days ago and woke up to a message letting me know 

FUCK COVID


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2021)

Just heard that an old V & A colleague died last week 

Lymphoma, and with possible? Covid complications, according to my mate -- he isn't 100% sure on that.
Only in his mid-sixties I believe.

This chap (very nice) was in a different department and I didn't know him all that well, but my best pals from those days** did.

They were close colleagues of him, and they're really down because they thought his cancer treatment had been looking successful .... 

**(e.g. I went to India with them in 2018, for the second time)


----------



## izz (Jan 28, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have been expected to phone mum-tat every evening since about the time this all started
> 
> I am starting to find it hard to think of anything much to say


She doesn't care. She cares that you're ok and you care that she's ok. It's alright to say that nothing has happened 😁


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 28, 2021)

I phone my parents every Sunday, it's been a ritual for years though conversation topics are drying up these days.
Me: "What's happened with you  this week Dad?"
Dad: "Nothing, how about you?"
Me: "Nothing here either"
It's ironically easier with my Mum, she struggles to remember recent events and I just let her have a moan quite often about things that happened months or even years ago. Last Sunday she had a moan about my uncle's former partner and seems to have forgotten that the woman is dead.
Mrs Q calls her parents as well but she increasingly dreads it these days, Her Dad just accepts it stoically and her Mum will invariably bring up one particular subject (Grandson 2) which Mrs Q is bored of hearing about.
Our daughters all live about 5 miles but whilst they call regularly we last saw Middle on Xmas Day and haven't seen Eldest and Youngest for months.


----------



## LDC (Jan 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Off for a test this morning, started with a slight cough yesterday, and had a couple of hours of feeling bit shit. Woke up OK this morning, but test booked already, so will get it done.



Negative. Less than 24 hours from test to result.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 28, 2021)

fingers crossed you've dodged it.


----------



## LDC (Jan 28, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> fingers crossed you've dodged it.



Yeah, I think for catching it in this house might be OK now.

She almost certainly caught it on the 18th. Didn't really see her very much at all, then she got symptoms on the 22nd, she had a test on the 23rd and we unthinkingly had dinner together that night, then she got the positive result on the 24th, then haven't seen her for more than a few minutes out of her room since then! And she's cleaning anything she touches with a disinfectant wipe too!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 28, 2021)

Big money worries rn making me feel v anxious   I know I'm doing all that I can to make money, apply for benefits and get on top of things but God, this morning I feel paralysed by fear.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 28, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean it's anecdotal but literally everyone I know seems to be finding things way harder to deal with now than ever before. I know I am.
> 
> And that's not weird is it? Like all the stresses are going to have somehow vanished, or everyone is magically going to have learned how to deal with it all and behave as normal? That's the sort of shit that some bosses would like to believe in and pretend is what's happened, but it's not. Call me nuts but generally IME the longer you put people under unrelieved psychological stress, the worse they get.


Yep. Except that we're very good at normalising situations, so even though we might appear to be taking things in our stride, there's an ongoing emotional cost, which is easily missed (especially by bosses and the like).


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 28, 2021)

Another 4 weeks to wait until my mother can go in the ground. An unsurprising shortage of gravediggers in Kent the reason


----------



## miss direct (Jan 28, 2021)

Sending you patience and kindness Elpenor. When Dad died it was almost a month until the funeral as there were various paperwork issues. I know how unsettling it is. A funeral is a big comfort.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2021)

I’ve just discovered my elderly mum won’t be having a vaccine because “it has aborted foetuses in it”.  She’s a Wee Free, and must have got this from church.  She won’t listen to reason and says she’ll send me “the facts”.

What can I send her?


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve just discovered my elderly mum won’t be having a vaccine because “it has aborted foetuses in it”.  She’s a Wee Free, and must have got this from church.  She won’t listen to reason and says she’ll send me “the facts”.
> 
> What can I send her?


She is quite right, the Astra Zeneca vaccine is made out of dead babies, sort of. It was created using cells that are descended from an aborted Dutch foetus, but they are used it its creation and are not present in the final vaccine. 

The Pfizer vaccine, being fancy modern synthetic mRNA, does not have any dead babies in it. 

There's an explainer here COVID-19 vaccines and aborted fetuses and it does include a link to a religious point of view at the bottom in favour of having the vaccine. The Vatican says it's ok too but I guess that would be the wrong thing to tell her!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2021)

My hospitalised FiL (90) has had both Pfizers & now tested +ive and been moved to the Covid ward. At present he is essentially symptom free; I suppose Bob is now a living test of the Pfizer capability to protect against the worst ravages of the virus.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> My hospitalised FiL (90) has had both Pfizers & now tested +ive and been moved to the Covid ward. At present he is essentially symptom free; I suppose Bob is now a living test of the Pfizer capability to protect against the worst ravages of the virus.



What were the dates of his first & seconds doses, and when he test positive?


----------



## Sue (Jan 28, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> The Vatican says it's ok too but I guess that would be the wrong thing to tell her!



I suspect the Wee Frees and the Catholics might have more in common than either lot would care to admit. 

Hope you manage to sort things out, danny la rouge, that sounds quite stressful.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> What were the dates of his first & seconds doses, and when he test positive?


23/12/20 & 13/01/21 and 27/01/21


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 23/12/20 & 13/01/21 and 27/01/21



Oh, that's a fair old gap.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> My hospitalised FiL (90) has had both Pfizers & now tested +ive and been moved to the Covid ward. At present he is essentially symptom free; I suppose Bob is now a living test of the Pfizer capability to protect against the worst ravages of the virus.



Am I getting this wrong. My understanding is that you can still get corona and test positive for it and pass it on the vaccine stops or minimises the symptoms of the virus, the range of efficacy being a range rather than a binary works-doesn’t work


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Am I getting this wrong. My understanding is that you can still get corona and test positive for it and pass it on the vaccine stops or minimises the symptoms of the virus, the range of efficacy being a range rather than a binary works-doesn’t work


Yeah, pretty much...but when it's so close to you & yours you start to think about that 92% (or 95%?) efficacy rate and wonder whether your loved one is in the 95% or the 5%.
He's had a good life, but....you know


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, that's a fair old gap.


If he's in the 92/95% efficacy group, yeah...it looks ok according to the official guidance. I suppose the nest few days will tell; if he stays largely symptom free then well done Pfizer.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2021)

I know it sounds soft, given the enormity of all other consequences, but I'm losing the sense of myself as a poet. It was such a strong part of my identity, having done it for over 10 years now, and I've not gigged in over a year, apart from 2 pre-recorded festival gigs. I refuse to do live streams for reasons of quality/sound etc, and whilst at first it was fun to write about Covid, now it's a seriously depressing drag. I don't seem to be able to come up with anything that isn't virus-related, and I'm sick to fucking death of writing about it. I'm soaked in it, there's nothing else going on, and my sense of humour has fucked off so I can't even write funny shit anymore.  My 3rd book was meant to be out last year, then got put back to this year, but my publisher knows I fucking hate Zoom gigs, so unless we can do a live gig launch, it won't be coming out for the foreseeable. I'm really worried I've lost it, that it'll never come back. That I'll forget how to perform, my voice will break, I'll shit myself, I'll BE shit.

Sorry. Very navel-gazy, but it's proper getting me down.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I know it sounds soft, given the enormity of all other consequences, but I'm losing the sense of myself as a poet. It was such a strong part of my identity, having done it for over 10 years now, and I've not gigged in over a year, apart from 2 pre-recorded festival gigs. I refuse to do live streams for reasons of quality/sound etc, and whilst at first it was fun to write about Covid, now it's a seriously depressing drag. I don't seem to be able to come up with anything that isn't virus-related, and I'm sick to fucking death of writing about it. I'm soaked in it, there's nothing else going on, and my sense of humour has fucked off so I can't even write funny shit anymore.  My 3rd book was meant to be out last year, then got put back to this year, but my publisher knows I fucking hate Zoom gigs, so unless we can do a live gig launch, it won't be coming out for the foreseeable. I'm really worried I've lost it, that it'll never come back. That I'll forget how to perform, my voice will break, I'll shit myself, I'll BE shit.
> 
> Sorry. Very navel-gazy, but it's proper getting me down.


There are ways of streaming with high quality video and audio, away from Zoom. PM me if you want to chat 😊


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 29, 2021)

(((soj))) i had a real knock-off-course when i lost my studio a while back. it felt like everything i'd put into getting "somewhere" work-wise had been swept away. irrelevant, devalued, unrecoverable. 

despite my up-til-now failure to reignite, well, any of it, i don't feel lost in that way any more. it's not the number of times you get knocked down it's the number of times you get back up - and if anyone has that written through them like rock i reckon you do xx


----------



## izz (Jan 29, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I know it sounds soft, given the enormity of all other consequences, but I'm losing the sense of myself as a poet. It was such a strong part of my identity, having done it for over 10 years now, and I've not gigged in over a year, apart from 2 pre-recorded festival gigs. I refuse to do live streams for reasons of quality/sound etc, and whilst at first it was fun to write about Covid, now it's a seriously depressing drag. I don't seem to be able to come up with anything that isn't virus-related, and I'm sick to fucking death of writing about it. I'm soaked in it, there's nothing else going on, and my sense of humour has fucked off so I can't even write funny shit anymore.  My 3rd book was meant to be out last year, then got put back to this year, but my publisher knows I fucking hate Zoom gigs, so unless we can do a live gig launch, it won't be coming out for the foreseeable. I'm really worried I've lost it, that it'll never come back. That I'll forget how to perform, my voice will break, I'll shit myself, I'll BE shit.
> 
> Sorry. Very navel-gazy, but it's proper getting me down.


I don't know if you've done it already but I would love to see you on youtube. If you're on can you link me ? If you're not, why not ? You'd get to control the audios and the visuals. and the ambience.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2021)

izz said:


> I don't know if you've done it already but I would love to see you on youtube. If you're on can you link me ? If you're not, why not ? You'd get to control the audios and the visuals. and the ambience.


Yeh got a channel on there - will PM you the link


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There are ways of streaming with high quality video and audio, away from Zoom. PM me if you want to chat 😊


I may do, thanks. I am also slave to the world's nosiest and loudest cat, who senses when anything important is about to happen, yowls the house down and will not be moved.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2021)

wayward bob said:


> (((soj))) i had a real knock-off-course when i lost my studio a while back. it felt like everything i'd put into getting "somewhere" work-wise had been swept away. irrelevant, devalued, unrecoverable.
> 
> despite my up-til-now failure to reignite, well, any of it, i don't feel lost in that way any more. it's not the number of times you get knocked down it's the number of times you get back up - and if anyone has that written through them like rock i reckon you do xx


Cheers lovely x


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 29, 2021)

Just got an email from the glorious government isolation assurance department who are saying I have to isolate for 10 days and so do my housemates.

Despite having arrived in the U.K. after three months in a bubble at sea and almost three weeks controlled hotel quarantine and multiple PCR tests

shutting/controlling international entry to the U.K. now just feels like politicking of the highest stable door slamming order

I am virtually isolating anyhow as I just did my injection put myself back in the clinically severely vulnerable category

I’m not being complacent but I see people all around not giving a flying fuck

just got to keep up the safe behaviour and keep my head down


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I may do, thanks. I am also slave to the world's nosiest and loudest cat, who senses when anything important is about to happen, yowls the house down and will not be moved.



did you see this (it did the rounds a few weeks ago) ?

and could you not say it's an interspecies collaborative performance?


----------



## moomoo (Jan 29, 2021)

My sister lives in Turkey and is seriously ill after falling and hitting her head. She’s apparently got a blood clot in her brain that’s travelled to her lungs. She appears to have had a stroke and can’t walk and is barely lucid. She’s in and out of hospital and needs 24 hour care and I can’t go to visit her because of the travel rules.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 29, 2021)

moomoo said:


> My sister lives in Turkey and is seriously ill after falling and hitting her head. She’s apparently got a blood clot in her brain that’s travelled to her lungs. She appears to have had a stroke and can’t walk and is barely lucid. She’s in and out of hospital and needs 24 hour care and I can’t go to visit her because of the travel rules.


That sounds hard to cope with. Best wishes to you and your sister.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 30, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I know it sounds soft, given the enormity of all other consequences, but I'm losing the sense of myself as a poet. It was such a strong part of my identity, having done it for over 10 years now, and I've not gigged in over a year, apart from 2 pre-recorded festival gigs. I refuse to do live streams for reasons of quality/sound etc, and whilst at first it was fun to write about Covid, now it's a seriously depressing drag. I don't seem to be able to come up with anything that isn't virus-related, and I'm sick to fucking death of writing about it. I'm soaked in it, there's nothing else going on, and my sense of humour has fucked off so I can't even write funny shit anymore.  My 3rd book was meant to be out last year, then got put back to this year, but my publisher knows I fucking hate Zoom gigs, so unless we can do a live gig launch, it won't be coming out for the foreseeable. I'm really worried I've lost it, that it'll never come back. That I'll forget how to perform, my voice will break, I'll shit myself, I'll BE shit.
> 
> Sorry. Very navel-gazy, but it's proper getting me down.


That doesn’t sound soft, it sounds serious.  And I think any performer — spoken word, music, theatre or any other type — will totally empathise.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I know it sounds soft, given the enormity of all other consequences, but I'm losing the sense of myself as a poet. It was such a strong part of my identity, having done it for over 10 years now, and I've not gigged in over a year, apart from 2 pre-recorded festival gigs. I refuse to do live streams for reasons of quality/sound etc, and whilst at first it was fun to write about Covid, now it's a seriously depressing drag. I don't seem to be able to come up with anything that isn't virus-related, and I'm sick to fucking death of writing about it. I'm soaked in it, there's nothing else going on, and my sense of humour has fucked off so I can't even write funny shit anymore.  My 3rd book was meant to be out last year, then got put back to this year, but my publisher knows I fucking hate Zoom gigs, so unless we can do a live gig launch, it won't be coming out for the foreseeable. I'm really worried I've lost it, that it'll never come back. That I'll forget how to perform, my voice will break, I'll shit myself, I'll BE shit.
> 
> Sorry. Very navel-gazy, but it's proper getting me down.



In a very different but related problem, the novel I wrote about a pandemic (finished a year or so before this one started) is now just so much toilet paper because nobody is going to want to read it 

If anyone's that bored that they do want to read it, an ebook version is available to all urbanites (except Athos) for the bargain price of nothing. Or I might serialise it online or something.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 30, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> In a very different but related problem, the novel I wrote about a pandemic (finished a year or so before this one started) is now just so much toilet paper because nobody is going to want to read it
> 
> If anyone's that bored that they do want to read it, an ebook version is available to all urbanites (except Athos) for the bargain price of nothing. Or I might serialise it online or something.


Give it two years and people will shit themselves for it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Give it two years and people will shit themselves for it



Yeah but it'll be competing in a field of thousands. And will I get any credit for my foresight? No, I'll just be lumped in with the bandwagon jumpers. I bet Ian McEwan's got his ponderous pandemic tome on the way to the printers already.


----------



## LDC (Jan 30, 2021)

moomoo said:


> My sister lives in Turkey and is seriously ill after falling and hitting her head. She’s apparently got a blood clot in her brain that’s travelled to her lungs. She appears to have had a stroke and can’t walk and is barely lucid. She’s in and out of hospital and needs 24 hour care and I can’t go to visit her because of the travel rules.



Is that the case re: travel rules? There are exemptions for emergencies like that I thought.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 30, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Is that the case re: travel rules? There are exemptions for emergencies like that I thought.



Apparently so. You have to quarantine for 14 days on arrival there and then the quarantine when you get back here. And I probably wouldn’t be able to see her anyway.

It’s a funny old situation. We’re not close (we didn’t grow up together and she’s much older than me) but she’s still my sister  We’d swap occasional pics of the kids or big news. And send birthday or Xmas messages. But she had this fall back in June and her husband never thought to tell us. Perhaps he didn’t want to worry us. Very odd.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 30, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I know it sounds soft, given the enormity of all other consequences, but I'm losing the sense of myself as a poet. It was such a strong part of my identity, having done it for over 10 years now, and I've not gigged in over a year, apart from 2 pre-recorded festival gigs. I refuse to do live streams for reasons of quality/sound etc, and whilst at first it was fun to write about Covid, now it's a seriously depressing drag. I don't seem to be able to come up with anything that isn't virus-related, and I'm sick to fucking death of writing about it. I'm soaked in it, there's nothing else going on, and my sense of humour has fucked off so I can't even write funny shit anymore.  My 3rd book was meant to be out last year, then got put back to this year, but my publisher knows I fucking hate Zoom gigs, so unless we can do a live gig launch, it won't be coming out for the foreseeable. I'm really worried I've lost it, that it'll never come back. That I'll forget how to perform, my voice will break, I'll shit myself, I'll BE shit.
> 
> Sorry. Very navel-gazy, but it's proper getting me down.



Not soft at all, not surprised your down and anxious about it. You have such a talent though and it comes from your gut, you can't lose that.

My work has all gone remote and I loathe it, its not the same work but a bit modified, its just not the same and I don't feel like I'm a psychotherapist, it feels like an impression of it. In the room, we are paying attention to the physical movement, how a child expresses themselves through their body,  the way a child uses the room, if they use the room or are so inhibited they just sit there at the table like at school, as well as how they use their tools (animals, play doh and pens and paper etc.) - do they use them to play or draw or do they throw them at you. We notice how they relate to us physically, so if they come close, stay far away,  hide under the table, ask for help with something they can't do, and we pay attention to the thoughts and physical feelings we have in response to them to wonder about what the child might be communicating unconsciously, non verbally (not to mention managing and making sense of the behaviour of a child who might be violent, or take their clothes off, or run out the room). With adolescents, it's more wordy, sometimes, but you still need the physical presence to do this work properly. I think people (even other clinicians in our MDT) think our work is about talking but that's the least of it.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 30, 2021)

moomoo said:


> My sister lives in Turkey and is seriously ill after falling and hitting her head. She’s apparently got a blood clot in her brain that’s travelled to her lungs. She appears to have had a stroke and can’t walk and is barely lucid. She’s in and out of hospital and needs 24 hour care and I can’t go to visit her because of the travel rules.


Oh no, how terrible. Has she got people around to help? Getting into Turkey is near impossible at the moment. I know a lot of people there and about how things work (well, somewhat). If there's anything I can do to help please do send a message.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 30, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah but it'll be competing in a field of thousands. And will I get any credit for my foresight?



Who else wrote a book about a pandemic that soon before the pandemic? It'd be worth reading just as a historical curiosity. I can see the blurb now:

"In 2020, the world was upended by the worst pandemic in a century. Mere months before the chaos descended, SpookyFrank envisioned a 21st-century society suddenly hit by a pandemic. Some of his predictions haven't come true but the similarities can only be seen as ... spooky."


----------



## moomoo (Jan 30, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Oh no, how terrible. Has she got people around to help? Getting into Turkey is near impossible at the moment. I know a lot of people there and about how things work (well, somewhat). If there's anything I can do to help please do send a message.



That’s very kind. Thank you.  She’s got her husband and friends locally and 2 full time carers I think.


----------



## Sue (Jan 30, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Who else wrote a book about a pandemic that soon before the pandemic? It'd be worth reading just as a historical curiosity. I can see the blurb now:
> 
> "In 2020, the world was upended by the worst pandemic in a century. Mere months before the chaos descended, SpookyFrank envisioned a 21st-century society suddenly hit by a pandemic. Some of his predictions haven't come true but the similarities can only be seen as ... spooky."


Not that recently before but just re-read these. Things are pretty civilised by comparison...





__





						Plague Times Trilogy by Louise Welsh
					

A Lovely Way to Burn (Plague Times, #1), Death is a Welcome Guest (Plague Times, #2), and No Dominion



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 30, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> In a very different but related problem, the novel I wrote about a pandemic (finished a year or so before this one started) is now just so much toilet paper because nobody is going to want to read it
> 
> If anyone's that bored that they do want to read it, an ebook version is available to all urbanites (except Athos) for the bargain price of nothing. Or I might serialise it online or something.


I would please


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 30, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Yeh got a channel on there - will PM you the link


Me too please.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 30, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Not soft at all, not surprised your down and anxious about it. You have such a talent though and it comes from your gut, you can't lose that.
> 
> My work has all gone remote and I loathe it, its not the same work but a bit modified, its just not the same and I don't feel like I'm a psychotherapist, it feels like an impression of it. In the room, we are paying attention to the physical movement, how a child expresses themselves through their body,  the way a child uses the room, if they use the room or are so inhibited they just sit there at the table like at school, as well as how they use their tools (animals, play doh and pens and paper etc.) - do they use them to play or draw or do they throw them at you. We notice how they relate to us physically, so if they come close, stay far away,  hide under the table, ask for help with something they can't do, and we pay attention to the thoughts and physical feelings we have in response to them to wonder about what the child might be communicating unconsciously, non verbally (not to mention managing and making sense of the behaviour of a child who might be violent, or take their clothes off, or run out the room). With adolescents, it's more wordy, sometimes, but you still need the physical presence to do this work properly. I think people (even other clinicians in our MDT) think our work is about talking but that's the least of it.


Solidarity like there. They've had me 'counselling' over the phone since last year but it rarely feels like counselling at all that way. More like phone support..which is better than nothing, sure. But not anything like the work I love, was trained for and so less effective and rewarding too. I'm finding that at least now I'm over my video call fear mostly and seeing some private clients that its a bit easier as at least and I have more information to go on. Though the physical presence element still makes it feel like something is lacking of course.  I totally agree that its not just about talking...even with teenagers.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Yeh got a channel on there - will PM you the link



I'd like the link also, please .....


----------



## kabbes (Jan 30, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> My work has all gone remote and I loathe it, its not the same work but a bit modified, its just not the same and I don't feel like I'm a psychotherapist, it feels like an impression of it. In the room, we are paying attention to the physical movement, how a child expresses themselves through their body,  the way a child uses the room, if they use the room or are so inhibited they just sit there at the table like at school, as well as how they use their tools (animals, play doh and pens and paper etc.) - do they use them to play or draw or do they throw them at you. We notice how they relate to us physically, so if they come close, stay far away,  hide under the table, ask for help with something they can't do, and we pay attention to the thoughts and physical feelings we have in response to them to wonder about what the child might be communicating unconsciously, non verbally (not to mention managing and making sense of the behaviour of a child who might be violent, or take their clothes off, or run out the room). With adolescents, it's more wordy, sometimes, but you still need the physical presence to do this work properly. I think people (even other clinicians in our MDT) think our work is about talking but that's the least of it.


 Not that it provides any comfort for your personal feeling of remoteness or negates these lost factors, but do you find by contrast there are any advantages coming from the equalisation of the therapist-client power relation as a result of it being an online interaction (including their ability to terminate it with a button press)?  As with the rest of the working world, it’s interesting to learn from what is being gained as well as what is being lost.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> did you see this (it did the rounds a few weeks ago) ?
> 
> and could you not say it's an interspecies collaborative performance?


Ha. It bloody was on at least one poem on a pre-record for the Tea Tent's Bearded Theory gig!


SpookyFrank said:


> In a very different but related problem, the novel I wrote about a pandemic (finished a year or so before this one started) is now just so much toilet paper because nobody is going to want to read it
> 
> If anyone's that bored that they do want to read it, an ebook version is available to all urbanites (except Athos) for the bargain price of nothing. Or I might serialise it online or something.


I would love to read it SpookyFrank  - can you PM me to where I can get it please?


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 30, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Not that it provides any comfort for your personal feeling of remoteness or negates these lost factors, but do you find by contrast there are any advantages coming from the equalisation of the therapist-client power relation as a result of it being an online interaction (including their ability to terminate it with a button press)?  As with the rest of the working world, it’s interesting to learn from what is being gained as well as what is being lost.



It's not about a personal feeling of remoteness, it's like losing the tool that we work with (it feels like losing a leg or an arm) and instead being left with something more cognitive and rational, when that's not what my kind of work is about.

I don't think there is an equalisation of our relationship - i'm a therapist and an adult, they are a child or young person usually with significant mental health difficulties or trauma. I'd say they have less power, they're usually in their own home, they have to 'behave' themselves in a way that they don't if they come to a clinic where the whole point is to make sense of their behaviour, and they have less of an emotional impact on the therapist. These are children that need to feel safe and to develop some trust that their extreme and worrying behaviour or states of mind can be born and made sense of, when they worry they are too much for their parents or carers, very often children who have parents with poor mental health, who have experienced abuse or witnessed dv, or have been taken into care.

So, for my kind of work, I don't feel anything is to be gained from working in this way. It's extremely difficult and sometimes impossible to do it at all with very young children, or more distressed and disturbed young people where its vital to be able to assess risk properly, and children in foster placements.

I'm sure there are other ways of working that are more amenable to remote sessions.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 30, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Is that the case re: travel rules? There are exemptions for emergencies like that I thought.


Only Turkish citizens or people with residence permits are allowed in, and there are no direct flights from the UK.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 30, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> It's not about a personal feeling of remoteness, it's like losing the tool that we work with (it feels like losing a leg or an arm) and instead being left with something more cognitive and rational, when that's not what my kind of work is about.
> 
> I don't think there is an equalisation of our relationship - i'm a therapist and an adult, they are a child or young person usually with significant mental health difficulties or trauma. I'd say they have less power, they're usually in their own home, they have to 'behave' themselves in a way that they don't if they come to a clinic where the whole point is to make sense of their behaviour, and they have less of an emotional impact on the therapist. These are children that need to feel safe and to develop some trust that their extreme and worrying behaviour or states of mind can be born and made sense of, when they worry they are too much for their parents or carers, very often children who have parents with poor mental health, who have experienced abuse or witnessed dv, or have been taken into care.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 30, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Thank you



On further reflection, I think its important to note that one thing that has come out of this has been the unexpected ability for some children to adapt to this way of working and use it well. It really is remarkable. And for some, the distance has been helpful to them, although you've always got to consider what's being avoided this way - usually the intensity of relationship - but we could also think of it as giving the child more control (or power) to modulate that intensity in a way that is helpful to them. It really has surprised us (my profession)  and I think that in itself is a good thing, its always good to be surprised. And for young people say going away to university with parents who pay privately, they might now have the option to continue rather than ending at this crucial transition, whereas previously that wouldn't have happened.

Also, I think it does differ depending on how you work even within the same profession. I'm very dependent on what I'm feeling as a way of understanding. So, as an example -  if I feel  a bit suffocated or like i can't move or like i have to say something and get it spot on first time, so i feel i have no freedom to play around with an idea, i then might get a sense that this young person is really frightened of getting things wrong, that they might protect themselves against strong feeling that they don't understand by being rigid and rule bound with high expectations of themselves intellectually, but at the cost of spontaneity and pleasure. I find it really, really hard to work in this way remotely.

apols to others, this is a bit of a derail.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 30, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Who else wrote a book about a pandemic that soon before the pandemic? It'd be worth reading just as a historical curiosity. I can see the blurb now:
> 
> "In 2020, the world was upended by the worst pandemic in a century. Mere months before the chaos descended, SpookyFrank envisioned a 21st-century society suddenly hit by a pandemic. Some of his predictions haven't come true but the similarities can only be seen as ... spooky."


Medical Police came out on Netflix on Jan 10 2020. It was a comedy about a couple of doctors trying to stop a pandemic. Some of the jokes in it were... a bit too bang on


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2021)

For those struggling.


----------



## extra dry (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a male or female Gecko living behind the kitchen sink, I ve named it Screech, because that's all it does, Screech spends a lot time on top of the a/c, so going great here.  back to work on Wednesday hope things can get back to usual soon


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2021)

This is a good read 









						A readable Thread by @EmmaLK Says If you want to read about coping in more  - UnrollThread.com
					

A readable Tweet Thread is waiting for you @EmmaLK Says If you want to read about coping in more detail, here is the sign up form for my newsletter. In this 1st one I'm going to be talking about extreme environments in more detail and what we can learn from them that can help us survive...




					unrollthread.com


----------



## miss direct (Feb 2, 2021)

Can I stay in a hotel or not? I need to go and clear my Dad's house and the last time I stayed there, I found it quite upsetting. Hotels are showing up on booking dot com - can I go ahead and book?


----------



## izz (Feb 2, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Can I stay in a hotel or not? I need to go and clear my Dad's house and the last time I stayed there, I found it quite upsetting. Hotels are showing up on booking dot com - can I go ahead and book?


I did when I had to clear mother's house assuming it was ok under the 'activities relating to house move' exclusion. I was never questioned.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 2, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Can I stay in a hotel or not? I need to go and clear my Dad's house and the last time I stayed there, I found it quite upsetting. Hotels are showing up on booking dot com - can I go ahead and book?


I'd say this counts as special circumstance so yes.
e2a: the post above mine has the correct spell to use in case of a check.


----------



## prunus (Feb 2, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Can I stay in a hotel or not? I need to go and clear my Dad's house and the last time I stayed there, I found it quite upsetting. Hotels are showing up on booking dot com - can I go ahead and book?



I believe you can, one of the exemptions hotels are allowed to accommodate guests for is

needs it to attend a funeral, linked commemorative event or following a bereavement of a close family member or friend


----------



## miss direct (Feb 2, 2021)

prunus said:


> I believe you can, one of the exemptions hotels are allowed to accommodate guests for is
> 
> needs it to attend a funeral, linked commemorative event or following a bereavement of a close family member or friend



I was thinking more of the moving house stuff. Of course there's no way of contacting the hotel until you've booked, and it's non refundable.


----------



## prunus (Feb 2, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I was thinking more of the moving house stuff. Of course there's no way of contacting the hotel until you've booked, and it's non refundable.



Sorry - I was presuming you’d been bereaved, apologies.  Either exemption should apply.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 2, 2021)

prunus said:


> Sorry - I was presuming you’d been bereaved, apologies.  Either exemption should apply.


I have, but that was some time ago. I have a feeling nobody is going to question me in any case.


----------



## izz (Feb 2, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I have, but that was some time ago. I have a feeling nobody is going to question me in any case.


I have a feeling you're right, there was a notice on the booking site to the effect that travel should be necessary but that was it.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 2, 2021)

I booked a refundable rate when I needed one. I also have a key worker letter - from an old job - which although my reasons for staying we’re allowable under the guidelines - was useful for this hotel as it had self-declared to be key workers only.


----------



## Supine (Feb 2, 2021)

I've stayed in hotels every week for the last year. One place asked to see the key worker letter but only one. Most go on trust and you have a valid reason so don't worry about it.


----------



## zora (Feb 2, 2021)

Wasn't sure on which of the myriad covid threads to post this little moan, but anyway:

Why oh why does someone always sneeze or cough directly next to me when passing me, without covering their nose and mouth?😭
Every. single. time I go for a walk. 😡


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2021)

Listen, mate, I entirely understand your enthusiasm to have a big long chat to the guy at the counter in the co-op while unloading your shopping, and he didn't seem to mind, but if you could just put your mask up over your nose while doing so that would be great cheers. Yes I am aware you have a big nose but mine is even bigger, an absurdly-sized conk, and I manage.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 2, 2021)

Just tired of being stuck in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2021)

Just had a fella turn up to my work (public library), saying that he had COVID symptoms and that he was here for a vaccination. He was even rolling up his sleeve. 
Never underestimate public ignorance!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just had a fella turn up to my work (public library), saying that he had COVID symptoms and that he was here for a vaccination. He was even rolling up his sleeve.
> Never underestimate public ignorance!


----------



## Edie (Feb 4, 2021)

I need urgent neurosurgery, but I can’t have it until there’s less covid patients requiring critical care, cos I need an ITU bed on standby. 

On the positive side, I’ve already survived covid and had the vaccine.

What will be will be.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 4, 2021)

Edie said:


> I need urgent neurosurgery, but I can’t have it until there’s less covid patients requiring critical care, cos I need an ITU bed on standby.
> 
> On the positive side, I’ve already survived covid and had the vaccine.
> 
> What will be will be.


Really hope you get your surgery soon.  Its an awful situation to be in.


----------



## Edie (Feb 4, 2021)

crossthebreeze said:


> Really hope you get your surgery soon.  Its an awful situation to be in.


It’s not ideal in a pandemic.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 4, 2021)

Edie said:


> It’s not ideal in a pandemic.



You've got balls of steel Edie <3 and you have the luck of the devil, and an angel on your shoulder to boot.
You're a survivor mate X I can't begin to imagine though!

Does that man of yours have $$ for you to go private?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 4, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Just tired of being stuck in.



Same  

And for me, even to the point that I can just about appreciate getting up at barbaric-'o-clock on work days! 

At least you get out of the house for a purpose other than shopping ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 4, 2021)

More importantly though, *best of luck* with getting yourself sorted, Edie !


----------



## ash (Feb 5, 2021)

Edie said:


> I need urgent neurosurgery, but I can’t have it until there’s less covid patients requiring critical care, cos I need an ITU bed on standby.
> 
> On the positive side, I’ve already survived covid and had the vaccine.
> 
> What will be will be.


Bloody awful timing


ice-is-forming said:


> You've got balls of steel Edie <3 and you have the luck of the devil, and an angel on your shoulder to boot.
> You're a survivor mate X I can't begin to imagine though!
> 
> Does that man of yours have $$ for you to go private?


I liked that to start with but then realised that there is no way private HC  could match the NHS with neurosurgery and the post op care. Money can't always make you resolve things quicker or easier.  I'm sure they would have considered it anyway Edie


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 5, 2021)

ash said:


> Bloody awful timing
> 
> I liked that to start with but then realised that there is no way private HC  could match the NHS with neurosurgery and the post op care. Money can't always make you resolve things quicker or easier.  I'm sure they would have considered it anyway Edie



Yeah.. I was just throwing it out there, but imagined I was being way over optimistic :/


----------



## scifisam (Feb 5, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> Yeah.. I was just throwing it out there, but imagined I was being way over optimistic :/



I don't think private healthcare could reduce the covid cases using up critical care beds either.


----------



## Edie (Feb 5, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> You've got balls of steel Edie <3 and you have the luck of the devil, and an angel on your shoulder to boot.
> You're a survivor mate X I can't begin to imagine though!
> 
> Does that man of yours have $$ for you to go private?


Absolutely no way would I ever consider private healthcare for critical surgery in this country. Level of acute care way below NHS (and often you can’t anyway as often no ITU). Plus obviously it’s the same consultants at the end of the day. I’ve given the NHS my blood, sweat and tears, hopefully now it will save my life.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2021)

Edie said:


> Absolutely no way would I ever consider private healthcare for critical surgery in this country. Level of acute care way below NHS (and often you can’t anyway as often no ITU). Plus obviously it’s the same consultants at the end of the day. I’ve given the NHS my blood, sweat and tears, hopefully now it will save my life.



Also, even if it was an option, right now many of the private hospitals are being used to provide NHS services. My Mum is actually going into one to have a specialist neurosurgery operation next week (hopefully as nothing is guaranteed right now and the op has been hugely delayed to the point it's now incredibly urgent). Her hospital (a major London teaching hospital) have outsourced all of their neurosurgery offsite to a private hospital whilst Covid is going on.


----------



## maomao (Feb 5, 2021)

One of my next door neighbours nearly died of covid. I hadn't seen her for a few weeks and had noticed daily visits from NHS people (the one who knocked on my door by mistake was a physiotherapist) with a lot of PPE on. So I asked her husband in the garden and apparently she was in hospital for a couple of weeks from the 29th December. Wasn't intubated but spent days on oxygen and even now can barely walk. I would guess she's early 70s.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 5, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Can I stay in a hotel or not? I need to go and clear my Dad's house and the last time I stayed there, I found it quite upsetting. Hotels are showing up on booking dot com - can I go ahead and book?



I stayed in a U.K. hotel a week ago, there wasn’t much fuss. Just very quiet


----------



## Numbers (Feb 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Same
> 
> And for me, even to the point that I can just about appreciate getting up at barbaric-'o-clock on work days!
> 
> At least you get out of the house for a purpose other than shopping ...


What's barbaric-'o-clock William mate?
I get up at 4:45am (5 latest) every morning.


----------



## Edie (Feb 5, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Also, even if it was an option, right now many of the private hospitals are being used to provide NHS services. My Mum is actually going into one to have a specialist neurosurgery operation next week (hopefully as nothing is guaranteed right now and the op has been hugely delayed to the point it's now incredibly urgent). Her hospital (a major London teaching hospital) have outsourced all of their neurosurgery offsite to a private hospital whilst Covid is going on.


All the best for your Mum colacubes x


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2021)

Edie said:


> All the best for your Mum colacubes x



Thanks lovely. And fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long for your op xx


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 5, 2021)

Numbers said:


> What's barbaric-'o-clock William mate?
> I get up at 4:45am (5 latest) every morning.


deffo barbaric o'clock for me this, it looks more like my bedtime.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 5, 2021)

Fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long for your op Edie


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 5, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> I stayed in a U.K. hotel a week ago, there wasn’t much fuss. Just very quiet



Same, room service working at the Hilton I stayed in recently so even possible to get a freshly poured pint. Breakfast delivered to the room door too.

As a further data point I stayed in a travelodge about 10 days ago, there was a sign up displaying the allowable reasons for a stay, but I wasn't asked my reasons for staying. No facilities there beyond a vending machine.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2021)

Distopiary said:
			
		

> Just tired of being stuck in.






			
				William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Same
> And for me, even to the point that I can just about appreciate getting up at barbaric-'o-clock on work days!
> At least you get out of the house for a purpose other than shopping ...





> "Numbers, post: 16950799, member: 5507"]
> What's barbaric-'o-clock William mate?
> I get up at 4:45am (5 latest) every morning.




You slightly beat me, but only just -- between 5 and 5:15 am is my alarm-set time  

At least I work part time .......only that has saved me from days when I get up for work so early and dark,  *and it's raining hard as well*!!


----------



## LDC (Feb 6, 2021)

Went for my 3 month check-up for the Novavax trial yesterday. Quick set of questions and then a blood test.... which I completely threw a wobble after, nearly fainted. FFS, serves me right as didn't eat before hand. On the plus side I was plied with hot sweet tea and biscuits by a load of fussing nurses.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 7, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Another 4 weeks to wait until my mother can go in the ground. An unsurprising shortage of gravediggers in Kent the reason


Yes everything of this nature is taking a long time.
I'm not able to carry out ma's wishes regarding her funeral because of covid restrictions. However will do a memorial at a time when it is safe to do so.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 7, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Yeh got a channel on there - will PM you the link


And me! Me me me! 
* jumps around with arm up
Me me miss!😀


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2021)

Broke the rules today as was taking my oldest niece for a walk in the park and despite my warnings she ran into some waterlogged ground and lost both wellies in there, so her socks and leggings and feet were soaked. I thought it best to take her to my place very nearby to change and warm up, rather than wait in the cold for her dad to come and get her. I think sometimes you do have to consider what's practical rather than what's mandated by law


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 7, 2021)

Also briefly broke the law today because had an errand to do that involved me going close to a friend's house, and she has been quite ill recently (not with Covid), was insistent that I went round to see her and then was clearly not well enough to go for a walk, so I sat inside with mask on for 15 mins. Made me feel extremely uncomfortable - both that I was doing the wrong thing by going inside and then doing another bad thing by leaving really quickly. 

Then went back on the train, sat well away from anyone else only to have a maskless woman get on at Hebden Bridge and sit virtually next to me with an defiant look on her face. I moved, much to her snorting disgust.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Broke the rules today as was taking my oldest niece for a walk in the park and despite my warnings she ran into some waterlogged ground and lost both wellies in there, so her socks and leggings and feet were soaked. I thought it best to take her to my place very nearby to change and warm up, rather than wait in the cold for her dad to come and get her. I think sometimes you do have to consider what's practical rather than what's mandated by law



That sounds like a reasonable excuse so the law would be on your side. Unless she’s a healthy independent adult.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> That sounds like a reasonable excuse so the law would be on your side. Unless she’s a healthy independent adult.


Lol, she’s 7


----------



## nagapie (Feb 7, 2021)

Must be the day for it. My friends, who are very abiding by the rules, stopped by to pick up a needed satnav they'd left here in our previous life. They were on their way to see their support bubble, single sister in law, and it was on the way. However both friend and her 8 year old were desperate for the toilet so they both came inside and used it, and I patted the 8 year old on the head on top of his beanie as he was whimpering cause he wanted to give me a hug and stay for a visit.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm now living in a shared house. One of the housemates is a nurse in a mental health unit. Chatting in the kitchen tonight, she's told me that ALL the patients have covid but she's been vaccinated.

How do I protect myself?


----------



## Thora (Feb 10, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'm now living in a shared house. One of the housemates is a nurse in a mental health unit. Chatting in the kitchen tonight, she's told me that ALL the patients have covid but she's been vaccinated.
> 
> How do I protect myself?


Avoid your housemate as much as possible I guess.  Hopefully with her being vaccinated and wearing PPE at work you should be ok though.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 11, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> This continues - last night an insistence I looked at Mike Pompeo's Twitter account for the obvious coded message that America and China were officially at war. Eventually called me a thick cunt for not agreeing and realising why I wouldn't find it anywhere else on the internet.



I guess now they've decided, they're are moving to Dubai to not pay tax on the earnings their fantasy web design company doesn't earn because it has no clients, this will be less of a problem


----------



## miss direct (Feb 11, 2021)

Thora said:


> Avoid your housemate as much as possible I guess.  Hopefully with her being vaccinated and wearing PPE at work you should be ok though.


Yeah. Shame as she's the only other female and the only chatty one. Oh well. I know her schedule so not hard to avoid being in the kitchen at the same time. I have my own bathroom so it's only the kitchen that's shared, and everyone has their own crockery/cutlery.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 12, 2021)

One of the customers my in-laws walk dogs for has tested positive. In-laws seem ok having had minimal contact but they're having to isolate. 

Knock-on effect of this is the auld fella they are carers for is now having to have his medication administered by Mrs SI twice daily, 7.30 am & pm. So no lie-ins over the half term holidays, which we'd both been really looking forward to and have definitely earned


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 12, 2021)

Booking a doctors appointment has gone from mildly annoying to full on kafka-esque nightmare.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 12, 2021)

On the flip side, Mrs SI has had a phone call offering her a vaccination next week as she had cancer in 2012.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 12, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'm now living in a shared house. One of the housemates is a nurse in a mental health unit. Chatting in the kitchen tonight, she's told me that ALL the patients have covid but she's been vaccinated.
> 
> How do I protect myself?



jezuz

medically educating her would be a start...


----------



## Mation (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm really exhausted and exasperated and cross and miserable.

This post is here, rather than in employment, because it's largely down to my response to my employer's response to the covids and the effect it's having on my ability to cope with everything.

Every week, we are lined up and given a gun and instructed to fire it down into the appendages on the ends of our legs. It's like there's a sub-committee specifically dedicated to finding the most stupid solution possible to any problem, in order that we can all waste our time for as many hours as possible, until we're given a new directive that takes up even more time, in order to 'correct' the entirely predictable - and explicitly predicted - nightmare that has ensued from the previous shit-for-brains decision.

I don't have much give a fuck left. Fortunately am on leave from nowish for a couple of weeks.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 12, 2021)

Went to morrisons and experienced my first real life Karen breakdown

everyone seems to be running very hot and sensitive

I just got the keys to the neighbours garage gym and am attempting to beast the blues away with lots of daily exercise


----------



## colacubes (Feb 12, 2021)

My Mum was diagnosed with a fairly rare disease during the early part of lockdown. It was something that could be corrected with prompt surgery. The surgery was delayed for 6 months due to both Covid and the knock on effects that caused in NHS admin and the service being stretched to within an inch of its life. During that time she deteriorated to the point she was bed bound and mentally completely disengaged with the world. We have a full care package 4 times a day as she can no longer look after herself. She finally had surgery this week as it became so urgent (outsourced to a private hospital by the NHS). I just spoke to her and she sounds like herself for the first times in over a year  Positive and mentally alert. She is still bed bound but it now looks like we might be able to start physio soon and get her up and about and independent again. But even if she can't get back to mobile she's still there mentally  I hadn't realised quite how much it had been hanging over me and I've just spent the last half an hour crying in relief. But it didn't need to get this bad.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 12, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Went to morrisons and experienced my first real life Karen breakdown


Yours or someone elses?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Yours or someone elses?


Someone else


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2021)

My GP just called and I’m getting the vaccine next Wednesday. Not sure why as I’m not vulnerable. I’m a face to face key worker (none-medical/social care) but the NHS won’t know that.


----------



## Thora (Feb 13, 2021)

Do you live with/care for someone vulnerable?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2021)

Thora said:


> Do you live with/care for someone vulnerable?


Don’t think so, I live with my father who is 78 and has prostrate cancer but is very well, with a very low PSA count, so not having treatment. 
Anyway, won’t look a gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2021)

Thora said:


> Do you live with/care for someone vulnerable?


I've just remembered that I must still on their books as a carer for my mum. I don't think they bothered taking me off the list after she dies, as I still get the flu jab every year


----------



## nagapie (Feb 13, 2021)

The UK government has bought 4 times the number of vaccines it needs. Don't worry, there's no shortage, in the UK.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2021)

I’ve just come here to scream. Feeling hobbled.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGHHHH!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2021)

I played Sugar Beaster too loud. It really helped.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Don’t think so, I live with my father who is 78 and has prostrate cancer but is very well, with a very low PSA count, so not having treatment.
> Anyway, won’t look a gift horse in the mouth!



Did they invite your father in at the same time? Or even recently?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Did they invite your father in at the same time? Or even recently?


He had his last month


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2021)

nagapie said:


> The UK government has bought 4 times the number of vaccines it needs. Don't worry, there's no shortage, in the UK.


they seem to be rightfully prioritising librarians as i'm getting the jab this week


----------



## nagapie (Feb 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> they seem to be rightfully prioritising librarians as i'm getting the jab this week


As a teacher, I have not been offered one. Probably the government is hoping all us leftie educators die off so they can replace us with unqualified bots.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2021)

nagapie said:


> As a teacher, I have not been offered one. Probably the government is hoping all us leftie educators die off so they can replace us with unqualified bots.


i don't really think i've been offered one as a librarian. it's a disgrace teachers weren't prioritised.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't really think i've been offered one as a librarian. it's a disgrace teachers weren't prioritised.



I know.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 16, 2021)

Shopkeepers in the village haven't been offered one either, apparently there's an outbreak in the village and of course people need stuff from the shop.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 16, 2021)

So just been emailed and told I should keep shielding till 31st of March

I can’t help wonder what the thinking behind this is.


----------



## sideboob (Feb 17, 2021)

Many stories on here of people suffering terrible consequences, condolences to you all.  
Not 100% due to the pandemic, but I`m getting a divorce after 20 years of marriage. 
Much more to the story, including  Debbie from the VD clinic of course.


----------



## Edie (Feb 17, 2021)

sideboob said:


> Many stories on here of people suffering terrible consequences, condolences to you all.
> Not 100% due to the pandemic, but I`m getting a divorce after 20 years of marriage.
> Much more to the story, including  Debbie from the VD clinic of course.


That’s really sad, I’m sorry x


----------



## sideboob (Feb 17, 2021)

Edie said:


> That’s really sad, I’m sorry x


TY, long time in the making but the plague definitely hasn`t helped the situation.


----------



## Edie (Feb 17, 2021)

sideboob said:


> TY, long time in the making but the plague definitely hasn`t helped the situation.


Do you think it’s for the best or are you desperately heart broken?


----------



## sideboob (Feb 17, 2021)

Heart broken for sure, but it`s for the best, for both of us.  I wanted to end it before we ended up hating each other.  So, hopefully it ends amicably.  We`ve been living together, yet living separate lives for years.  
And thank-you for your genuine concern.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 19, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve just discovered my elderly mum won’t be having a vaccine because “it has aborted foetuses in it”.  She’s a Wee Free, and must have got this from church.  She won’t listen to reason and says she’ll send me “the facts”.
> 
> What can I send her?


We all worked on her. I didn’t think we were getting anywhere but she’s just announced that she had it this afternoon!  So massive turnaround.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2021)

Sorry to hear that sideboob, and hope the divorce goes as well as possible.


----------



## zora (Feb 20, 2021)

Just to say: bleurgh. Feeling pretty jaded today.


----------



## strung out (Feb 21, 2021)

We live in one of the post codes that's been doing community surge testing for the variants, so my wife decided we should be good citizens and get tests done to help out. We carried them out ourselves yesterday at home. 

No symptoms obviously, as you're not supposed to use those tests if you've got them, and as expected I've got a negative result. My wife however has just received a positive result and she's freaking her nut. She hasn't been anywhere at all recently, and is insisting on getting another test. Of the two of us, I do all the shopping etc. and am the only one to do anything even moderately risky, as we both work from home. 

Does anyone have any advice about potential false positives etc? She dropped a surge test kit over to a friend who's shielding after picking ours up yesterday, and she's petrified of potentially having infected him. She's booked another test for 9.30 this morning and am hoping the results come back asap.


----------



## prunus (Feb 21, 2021)

strung out said:


> We live in one of the post codes that's been doing community surge testing for the variants, so my wife decided we should be good citizens and get tests done to help out. We carried them out ourselves yesterday at home.
> 
> No symptoms obviously, as you're not supposed to use those tests if you've got them, and as expected I've got a negative result. My wife however has just received a positive result and she's freaking her nut. She hasn't been anywhere at all recently, and is insisting on getting another test. Of the two of us, I do all the shopping etc. and am the only one to do anything even moderately risky, as we both work from home.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice about potential false positives etc? She dropped a surge test kit over to a friend who's shielding after picking ours up yesterday, and she's petrified of potentially having infected him. She's booked another test for 9.30 this morning and am hoping the results come back asap.



The surge testing is PCR tests I think? And the fact that you didn’t get the results until the next day suggests this too, so assuming that’s right: the official false positive rate (specificity) is 1 in 1000 (or lower), however real-world usage estimates are significantly higher, ranging from about 1 in 120 to as high as 1 in 25. Ie it’s unlikely, but not impossible, that this is a false positive result.

The only thing to do is what your wife is doing, and get a follow up test to find out, and in the meantime assume it is a real positive (ie isolation for you both, etc etc).

She is very unlikely to have infected your friend as long as she was following the guidance when she dropped it off, masks, 2m apart, not going indoors, minimal contact and so on, so I’d try not to get stressed about that if possible - it’s done anyway now, and not done recklessly, so she shouldn’t beat herself up about it, in my opinion.


----------



## strung out (Feb 21, 2021)

prunus said:


> The surge testing is PCR tests I think? And the fact that you didn’t get the results until the next day suggests this too, so assuming that’s right: the official false positive rate (specificity) is 1 in 1000 (or lower), however real-world usage estimates are significantly higher, ranging from about 1 in 120 to as high as 1 in 25. Ie it’s unlikely, but not impossible, that this is a false positive result.
> 
> The only thing to do is what your wife is doing, and get a follow up test to find out, and in the meantime assume it is a real positive (ie isolation for you both, etc etc).
> 
> She is very unlikely to have infected your friend as long as she was following the guidance when she dropped it off, masks, 2m apart, not going indoors, minimal contact and so on, so I’d try not to get stressed about that if possible - it’s done anyway now, and not done recklessly, so she shouldn’t beat herself up about it, in my opinion.


Thanks - exactly my thought too! She's prone to quite bad anxiety unfortunately, so it's another thing to try and calm her down.


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2021)

strung out said:


> Thanks - exactly my thought too! She's prone to quite bad anxiety unfortunately, so it's another thing to try and calm her down.


If she’s currently well, she may remain asymptomatic. You’re both relatively young! Hope that’s the case.

(I saw my in laws in their 70s, snogged my partner, and hugged my kids over Christmas- all whilst I had a low grade fever and a negative pcr, but actually had Covid. I didn’t pass on a single infection).


----------



## strung out (Feb 21, 2021)

Edie said:


> If she’s currently well, she may remain asymptomatic. You’re both relatively young! Hope that’s the case.
> 
> (I saw my in laws in their 70s, snogged my partner, and hugged my kids over Christmas- all whilst I had a low grade fever and a negative pcr, but actually had Covid. I didn’t pass on a single infection).


Fingers crossed! New tests done this morning without incident. Hopefully we'll get two negatives, but we've got the mother in law cooking up multiple dishes at the moment to be delivered to us through the week if necessary.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2021)

prunus said:


> The surge testing is PCR tests I think? And the fact that you didn’t get the results until the next day suggests this too, so assuming that’s right: the official false positive rate (specificity) is 1 in 1000 (or lower), however real-world usage estimates are significantly higher, ranging from about 1 in 120 to as high as 1 in 25. Ie it’s unlikely, but not impossible, that this is a false positive result.



I think you need the prevalence of the disease as well to calculate the probability any individual testing positive is actually positive don't you?

Say the false positive rate is 1 in 100, and also the chances of any given person having Covid are also 1 in 100, out of 100 people tested you'd expect 1 person to test positive because they had Covid (assuming no false negatives) but also 1 false positive (or 0.99 really). So the chances of someone testing positive actually having Covid would be about fifty/fifty in that situation.

Obviously those numbers are handy made up figures but i think you do typically get a much higher rate of false positives than the false positive rate indicates for that reason.


ETA: I think the specificity rate in probability terms would be the probability that the test returns a positive result _given that the person doesn't have Covid. _As the chance of a false positive would obviously be zero if they do have it. Where we don't know if they have it (so when the test is actually used) the specificity rate alone isn't enough information.


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 21, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think you need the prevalence of the disease as well to calculate the probability any individual testing positive is actually positive don't you?
> 
> Say the false positive rate is 1 in 100, and also the chances of any given person having Covid are also 1 in 100, out of 100 people tested you'd expect 1 person to test positive because they had Covid (assuming no false negatives) but also 1 false positive (or 0.99 really). So the chances of someone testing positive actually having Covid would be about fifty/fifty in that situation.
> 
> Obviously those numbers are handy made up figures but i think you do typically get a much higher rate of false positives than the false positive rate indicates for that reason.



I'm interested to see what happens in the coming months as there will need to be a shift towards hospitalizations and away from R and case numbers.

We're currently doing 200-400K PCR tests a day, if 1 in 1000 is correct, we continue that, and the virus dies out completely (one can dream..) then it'll be impossible for us to go below ~200-400 daily cases and R will settle around 1.

At current trend rates of decreasing ~25% a week that would be about 3 months away, 10000 * (0.75**12). Less if the false positive rate is higher than 0.1%.


----------



## strung out (Feb 21, 2021)

Results back - we're both negative, so given the fact that my wife hasn't been anywhere for the last week and hasn't got/had any symptoms, do people think it's safe to assume yesterday's result was a false positive? Would people continue to self isolate or start going out for shopping or exercise?


----------



## Thora (Feb 21, 2021)

My understanding is that false negatives are much more common than false positives, so I would be cautious.


----------



## strung out (Feb 21, 2021)

Thora said:


> My understanding is that false negatives are much more common than false positives, so I would be cautious.


Yeah, for sure and it wouldn't be too much of an issue to have to self isolate as we have support in place from family lucky. I guess it's just the fact that between her having no symptoms and not having left the house in 10 days, it makes me more confident of a false positive yesterday than a false negative today. And selfishly I'll be gutted if I have to take two weeks off running. I know that doesn't really matter in the greater scheme of things though.


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 21, 2021)

strung out said:


> Results back - we're both negative, so given the fact that my wife hasn't been anywhere for the last week and hasn't got/had any symptoms, do people think it's safe to assume yesterday's result was a false positive? Would people continue to self isolate or start going out for shopping or exercise?



A negative test doesn't absolve one of the requirement to self-isolate unfortunately, it's all in Stay at home: guidance for households with possible or confirmed coronavirus (COVID-19) infection (search 'negative test').

Bracing myself here, but if it were me - I wouldn't let it stop me from exercising or doing low risk activities outside, but I'd definitely take a wide berth from vulnerable individuals for the period.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 21, 2021)

hypernormalized said:


> A negative test doesn't absolve one of the requirement to self-isolate unfortunately, it's all in Stay at home: guidance for households with possible or confirmed coronavirus (COVID-19) infection (search 'negative test').
> 
> Bracing myself here, but if it were me - I wouldn't let it stop me from exercising or doing low risk activities outside, but I'd definitely take a wide berth from vulnerable individuals for the period.


have to agree, had to walk the dog when self isolating a few weeks back, I just made sure I wore a mask stayed away from humans when seeing them and choose times with no one around.

In other news: definitely have been struggling with it all for a while now, and that's having a one day a week job with human interaction :-(


----------



## kabbes (Feb 22, 2021)

strung out said:


> Results back - we're both negative, so given the fact that my wife hasn't been anywhere for the last week and hasn't got/had any symptoms, do people think it's safe to assume yesterday's result was a false positive? Would people continue to self isolate or start going out for shopping or exercise?


Probably best to avoid the orgies.


----------



## strung out (Feb 22, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Probably best to avoid the orgies.


Bang goes our social life.


----------



## maomao (Feb 22, 2021)

Outdoors only and stick to the rule of eight and it should be fine.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 22, 2021)

Looking at my financial loss is horrifying. Lost work means lost savings. We would have expected to have earned an excess (above basic costs) of 10k+. Instead we've had no work and had to spend savings to live, so we are 20k down just there alone. 

This has meant deferring buying a house, and buying a boat is currently unlikely to happen. 

But we are extremely lucky. We have had the money to survive, we have a decent enough flat to live in, and enough food to eat. I am very grateful for this.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 24, 2021)

Just had another letter telling me to shield till 31 March


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 26, 2021)

The weather and more light is definitely boosting my mood the last couple of weeks


----------



## scifisam (Feb 26, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Just had another letter telling me to shield till 31 March



Yeah, me too. Means nothing unless you need a reason not to go to face-to-face work.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2021)

An extremely 'check your privilege' personal consequence for me: it's payday today, yet I already had a grand sat in my account. That has never happened before, not even anything close to it. 22yo debt-ridden me would be amazed.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 26, 2021)

We are going to see my step grandma tomorrow in the gardens of her flat. She's actually had her 2nd jab a month ago (she's 92 and was in first round before they mooted longer gap), kids aren't in school so honestly this week's about as safe as it gets for the next few months - haven't seen her in person since August or September I think.


----------



## maomao (Feb 26, 2021)

My wife's had a shielding letter and we can't work out why. She is the main carer of someone who has a shielding letter but the letter doesn't mention this or any reason for the shielding. I can't find any suggestion that carers get shielding letters online. Our son has a shielding letter of his own but that's clearly addressed to him. His doctors are pretty unconcerned about coronavirus; his haematologist has said that it doesn't really affect kids even if they're immunosuppressed. She has no notable long-term health conditions.


----------



## Thora (Feb 26, 2021)

maomao said:


> My wife's had a shielding letter and we can't work out why. She is the main carer of someone who has a shielding letter but the letter doesn't mention this or any reason for the shielding. I can't find any suggestion that carers get shielding letters online. Our son has a shielding letter of his own but that's clearly addressed to him. His doctors are pretty unconcerned about coronavirus; his haematologist has said that it doesn't really affect kids even if they're immunosuppressed. She has no notable long-term health conditions.


Did she have gestational diabetes?


----------



## maomao (Feb 26, 2021)

Thora said:


> Did she have gestational diabetes?


Yes!

Thank you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

Yes my sister-in-law got the jab for the same reason


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2021)

Interesting - I had gestational diabetes too, but that was nearly 10 years ago...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Interesting - I had gestational diabetes too, but that was nearly 10 years ago...


It might be worth asking about


----------



## maomao (Feb 26, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Interesting - I had gestational diabetes too, but that was nearly 10 years ago...


My wife's was nearly six years ago. She only had it with our eldest. She went out shopping anyway.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It might be worth asking about



Yeah, maybe. I've had the first jab anyway, and booked to have the second (through work), also fairly sure I have already had covid...reading about the algorithm just now, it seems there are other risk factors talen into consideration which means some people are getting shielding advice and others not?


----------



## Cloo (Feb 28, 2021)

Our synagogue is going to re-start in-person services from 20 March (low numbers, masks and distancing as last summer, as well as a shortened service) - bizarre that in theory they could have been open all along in current tier, but other than ultra-orthodox synagogues (  ) I don't think I've noticed any place of worship appearing to be open on relevant day over current lockddown.

Will try to visit in the first few weeks - I last went a week and a half before March 2020 lockdown, when I was reading from the Torah that week. It's now the countdown to daughter's bat mitzvah, so we'll want to go to get a feel for what it will be like for her day.


----------



## andysays (Feb 28, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Our synagogue is going to re-start in-person services from 20 March (low numbers, masks and distancing as last summer, as well as a shortened service) - bizarre that in theory they could have been open all along in current tier, but other than ultra-orthodox synagogues (  ) I don't think I've noticed any place of worship appearing to be open on relevant day over current lockddown.
> 
> Will try to visit in the first few weeks - I last went a week and a half before March 2020 lockdown, when I was reading from the Torah that week. It's now the countdown to daughter's bat mitzvah, so we'll want to go to get a feel for what it will be like for her day.


Catholic churches in my area re-opened for Mass a couple of weeks ago. It was apparently co-ordinated so they all opened the same week rather than just one opening and people from other parishes all trying to crowd into one.

My wife is still going to online Mass every Sunday, hasn't been in person for over a year.


----------



## elbows (Feb 28, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Our synagogue is going to re-start in-person services from 20 March (low numbers, masks and distancing as last summer, as well as a shortened service) - bizarre that in theory they could have been open all along in current tier, but other than ultra-orthodox synagogues (  ) I don't think I've noticed any place of worship appearing to be open on relevant day over current lockddown.



You've reminded me that I saw some rather large numbers in a SAGE minutes document I was reading recently.

The document in question doesnt seem to want to let me cut & paste right now and I am also tired, so I'll just post it in the form of a screenshot for now.











						SAGE 81 minutes: Coronavirus (COVID-19) response, 18 February 2021
					

Record of the discussion that took place at SAGE's eighty-first meeting.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Cloo (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes, we've been doing the 'unofficial' Zoom shabbat regularly  - our synagogue is observant enough not to do electronics on shabbat, but strictly speaking, anyone can lead a service, so a rota of people have been leading it.

elbows  - I'd read there was a very high level of antibodies in the Charedi community, way above average. I drove through Stamford Hill again yesterday and you can see no notices in their shops, no one wearing masks or distancing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 3, 2021)

As a person who not only likes but actually _needs_ time on my own it's a source of tremendous frustration to me that I can no longer guarantee time alone at the end of the day. I hope the return to schedules will mean the kids are tired enough to stay the fuck upstairs after 11 or so instead of getting up at all hours to make hot chocolate or microwave burgers including during that precious quiet period between Mrs SI going to bed and me following her.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 3, 2021)

S☼I said:


> As a person who not only likes but actually _needs_ time on my own it's a source of tremendous frustration to me that I can no longer guarantee time alone at the end of the day. I hope the return to schedules will mean the kids are tired enough to stay the fuck upstairs after 11 or so instead of getting up at all hours to make hot chocolate or microwave burgers including during that precious quiet period between Mrs SI going to bed and me following her.


I can understand that. With both my wife and I working from home for the last year, and the kids at home for large parts of it, daily walks and running alone have been vital to my happiness.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 3, 2021)

S☼I said:


> As a person who not only likes but actually _needs_ time on my own it's a source of tremendous frustration to me that I can no longer guarantee time alone at the end of the day. I hope the return to schedules will mean the kids are tired enough to stay the fuck upstairs after 11 or so instead of getting up at all hours to make hot chocolate or microwave burgers including during that precious quiet period between Mrs SI going to bed and me following her.



I've had to sleep in for an extra hour to give the wife just that extra alone time and space for herself. 

This might seem like an everyone wins benefit but I really feel a bit groggy and shit if I go back to sleep after the alarm.

Once the hour moves on I can stay out in the evenings somewhere I guess


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I've had to sleep in for an extra hour to give the wife just that extra alone time and space for herself.
> 
> This might seem like an everyone wins benefit but I really feel a bit groggy and shit if I go back to sleep after the alarm.
> 
> Once the hour moves on I can stay out in the evenings somewhere I guess


Early morning walk? Or get out of the house another way?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 3, 2021)

S☼I said:


> As a person who not only likes but actually _needs_ time on my own it's a source of tremendous frustration to me that I can no longer guarantee time alone at the end of the day. I hope the return to schedules will mean the kids are tired enough to stay the fuck upstairs after 11 or so instead of getting up at all hours to make hot chocolate or microwave burgers including during that precious quiet period between Mrs SI going to bed and me following her.


Yeah I hear you on that. My evening time has always been when I unwind and let the days stresses go. When that keeps getting interrupted I feel I have to stay up even later in order to achieve that. Saying that, a solitary walk between work and tea time really helps speed up that process.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Early morning walk? Or get out of the house another way?



She only has 40 minutes to an hour in the morning and I'd need bevvy before I buggered off.

On the plus side I usually wake up stupidly early as summer goes on as I can't sleep through dawn so I could go before she gets up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

I sometimes stay for an hour or two after work just sitting in silence in order to get some me-time.


----------



## LDC (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah one of my favourite times of the day is when I get up early, draw the curtains in the lounge and put Radio 4 and the fairy lights on, and sit there drinking coffee as the rest of the world wakes up. Total peaceful bliss.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2021)

These alleged benefits of getting up early are a total mystery to me, and have been throughout my life.

Larks are nice but I never want to be one! 

No offence intended to anyone extolling the virtures of early day-starting 

But it's just that with me not working from home, I *have* to get up barbarically-early on work days ...

So I _daydream_ of retirement, and of going through the whole of winter without ever having to get up before it's light! 

At least I have long weekends with no working Fridays (ETA : because I work part time, Monday to Thursday only) ....  and very often I can have non-working Mondays too 

So the whole thing could easily be worse ...


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 3, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> These alleged benefits of getting up early are a total mystery to me, and have been throughout my life.
> 
> Larks are nice but I never want to be one!
> 
> ...


There's a meme or a twitter exchange I remember but can't find.  It goes something like....

"How did the morning people get away with making the world work their way?"
"The bastards did it while we were still asleep".

makes sense.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2021)

My upstairs neighbour hanged himself on Tuesday night. We realised yesterday evening we hadn't heard him for a day or two, which was unusual because he was a noisy alcoholic and you would often hear him crashing around or see him staggering out to the shop at 10am for a bottle of something. Mr W went and knocked on his door this morning, and didn't get an answer so went up to the letting agent office (luckily we knew that his flat and our flat are run by the same agent) and said we were worried for him. And they went and found him.

He wasn't a bad guy, just a drunk. We had been aware that he was looking worse and worse and vaguely worrying about him and wondering whether we should do... something... about trying to get him some help. But at the same time, he didn't exactly give off approachability and, you know, pandemic. And we just didn't have space in our lives to take him on. So we didn't. And now he's hanged himself.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2021)

Good mate died of coronavirus a couple of days ago. Truly lovely man, would do anything for friends - for example he handled the estate of one of our friends which was in an absolute mess and which took him two years of his spare time, just because he was a good friend. 

Hadn't seen him for a couple of years and he'd had cancer - they took him into hospital for that, he came out testing negative then tested positive and went back in and on ventilator. RIP


----------



## elbows (Mar 5, 2021)

weepiper said:


> My upstairs neighbour hanged himself on Tuesday night. We realised yesterday evening we hadn't heard him for a day or two, which was unusual because he was a noisy alcoholic and you would often hear him crashing around or see him staggering out to the shop at 10am for a bottle of something. Mr W went and knocked on his door this morning, and didn't get an answer so went up to the letting agent office (luckily we knew that his flat and our flat are run by the same agent) and said we were worried for him. And they went and found him.
> 
> He wasn't a bad guy, just a drunk. We had been aware that he was looking worse and worse and vaguely worrying about him and wondering whether we should do... something... about trying to get him some help. But at the same time, he didn't exactly give off approachability and, you know, pandemic. And we just didn't have space in our lives to take him on. So we didn't. And now he's hanged himself.



Hard not to feel bad in such circumstances, but you saved him from his body being undiscovered for a horrific amount of time at least.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 5, 2021)

elbows said:


> Hard not to feel bad in such circumstances, but you saved him from his body being undiscovered for a horrific amount of time at least.


But we think we heard him do it (a particularly big crash, I was washing the dishes and jumped, and Mr W came through from the living room and we both kind of went 'oof that was a big one' and then we didn't think much more about it, because he banged and crashed all the time and we had just kind of got used to him. And now we've been walking around merrily living our lives underneath him hanging there dead. I feel pretty awful to be honest.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2021)

(((weeps)))


----------



## Riklet (Mar 5, 2021)

Uff thats really rough weeps. Maybe theres a phoneline you could ring for some support?

Lockdown long covid fun. Living with my parents so get very little space or me time as they are around almost all the time (unsurprisingly) and I'm not well enough to go for a proper walk outside still. There are days where it does my head in, especially as they row and argue a lot...

Thank fuck I am no longer waking up at the crack of dawn like last year tho. Very much not my natural rhythm!


----------



## Looby (Mar 5, 2021)

weepiper said:


> But we think we heard him do it (a particularly big crash, I was washing the dishes and jumped, and Mr W came through from the living room and we both kind of went 'oof that was a big one' and then we didn't think much more about it, because he banged and crashed all the time and we had just kind of got used to him. And now we've been walking around merrily living our lives underneath him hanging there dead. I feel pretty awful to be honest.


It’s a horrible feeling and you are going to feel awful for a bit I expect but you absolutely couldn’t have prevented this. You were used to his chaotic behaviour, it wasn’t new for you. In another situation, banging and crashing would alert neighbours that something was wrong. 

I do understand a little how it feels as a housemate and friend took an overdose and we didn’t find him for 3 days. We noticed we hadn’t seen him, but assumed he was with his parents. I don’t remember what made us start to worry. 
The night staff let us into his bedsit and he was dead. It was a horrendous feeling and we all felt so guilty but we also know we couldn’t have stopped him. My last conversation with him was an argument about him washing his socks at a stupid time and waking me up which I felt terrible about for a long time.
Take care all of you.xx


----------



## andysays (Mar 5, 2021)

weepiper said:


> But we think we heard him do it (a particularly big crash, I was washing the dishes and jumped, and Mr W came through from the living room and we both kind of went 'oof that was a big one' and then we didn't think much more about it, because he banged and crashed all the time and we had just kind of got used to him. And now we've been walking around merrily living our lives underneath him hanging there dead. I feel pretty awful to be honest.


Not surprising you feel awful, but hopefully you won't feel guilty - you're really not to blame in any way.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 5, 2021)

I was worrying about an old mate, who struggles with depression & alcohol, has been on & off anti-depressants for years, lost his mother to bastard covid in Jan., and our communication since has only been brief text messages.

I didn't want to call until he was ready, but made it clear I was ready to talk whenever he wanted too.

Nothing for the last 2 weeks, I don't do facebook normally, but checked it earlier to find he hadn't posted in over 2 weeks, I was now very concerned.

So, I made that call, he's in a right mess, 2 hours of chatting has drained me, but left him more positive & thanking me for caring. 

I am lost as to what more I can do, I may start a thread in K&S tomorrow for advice from urbs.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 6, 2021)

weepiper said:


> My upstairs neighbour hanged himself on Tuesday night. We realised yesterday evening we hadn't heard him for a day or two, which was unusual because he was a noisy alcoholic and you would often hear him crashing around or see him staggering out to the shop at 10am for a bottle of something. Mr W went and knocked on his door this morning, and didn't get an answer so went up to the letting agent office (luckily we knew that his flat and our flat are run by the same agent) and said we were worried for him. And they went and found him.
> 
> He wasn't a bad guy, just a drunk. We had been aware that he was looking worse and worse and vaguely worrying about him and wondering whether we should do... something... about trying to get him some help. But at the same time, he didn't exactly give off approachability and, you know, pandemic. And we just didn't have space in our lives to take him on. So we didn't. And now he's hanged himself.


Oh, weepiper, that's a tough situation to find yourself in. Be kind to yourself, and try to do what you can not to do the "if only..." thing.


----------



## thismoment (Mar 6, 2021)

I am so sorry weepiper, Just to echo Existentialist said, be kind to yourself.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm sorry weepiper  - how upsetting. But you mustn't blame yourselves. As others have said, making sure he was found before too long was a very good thing to do (it's a Jewish saying that the best good deeds are the ones the recipients can't thank you for) and a lot of people might not have bothered.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

I woke up this morning very very sneezy. No other symptoms and just one nostril, curiously. Should I get tested? Have had the jab - Pfizer - two or three weeks ago 
Should I call in sick if it hasn’t gone by Monday?
Should I go to the shops to get decongestant or stay at home?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I woke up this morning very very sneezy. No other symptoms and just one nostril, curiously. Should I get tested? Have had the jab - Pfizer - two or three weeks ago
> Should I call in sick if it hasn’t gone by Monday?
> Should I go to the shops to get decongestant or stay at home?



hayfever? i find it makes me super sneezy whereas actually being ill is more of a blocked up thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> hayfever? i find it makes me super sneezy whereas actually being ill is more of a blocked up thing.


I had an acute attack of that a few days after my jab when cycling alongside a canal with a lot of foliage about, but am indoors today and I’m not getting the usual itchiness, red eyes etc.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 9, 2021)

Not quite living on my own so stayed out of that thread, 
the low level depression has definitely been hitting for a long while now (6 month or so),  
drinking too much...
not exercising enough because work in the entertainment industry is where I got a lot/most of my exercise pre-pandemic...
eating shit processed food...
depresion settling in but the vaccine roll out hopefully swinging things up

tl;dr: times are hard


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2021)

I wish I could help, wemakeyousoundb ...... I hope you're able to look after yourself as best you can, anyway.

Also, more (((( xxx ))) and support to weepiper ... -- big sympathies to you all.

To both : I hope things get a lot better very soon. Not far until Spring now!


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 10, 2021)

How are you doing weepiper?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 10, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> How are you doing weepiper?


Ok thanks. A pretty heavy weekend. One of the neighbours googled him and found out that he had done a law degree and 8 months before he moved in here he got promoted to an elevated position in a high level recruitment consultancy. 'James has a strong record in recruiting CEOs in the finance industry'. He was already a chaotic alcoholic when he moved in and a year and a bit later he was a total shambling jakey who you only saw going to the shop for more booze at 10am in dirty stained clothes who hanged himself. It's a pretty stratospheric downward trajectory. He never spoke to any of us about himself so we had no idea.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh weeps that is truly horrific, so sorry that happened so close to you, making you feel a part of it    I remember when I saw a guy killed by a national express coach, he'd smiled at me seconds before impact and I felt responsible for a while after. Maybe write him a letter? It's good to get things out in that way and helps you process all of the feelings. Big love X


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 10, 2021)

(((weepiper))) and all urbs going through rough times.

Please dont quote me 

Do you know that horrible sinking feeling you get when something shit happens?
Monday work zoom meeting brought me there. Literally blood drained from me as I was humiliated by my boss in front of muddle management. My camera thankfully had failed to work so nobody saw me. I sat there in my own silence and realised on International Women's Day that I was being humiliated by a man yet again...in front of 4 other men.
It was avoidable. It should not have happened and I suspect he knew that he'd fucked up as soon as he realised I had gone quiet. I'll deal with it...when my head is ok.

I'm finding it really tough at the moment in many ways but now it's gone tough financially.  In the red since November....all the time. I've been paying all the bills for my parents and all my own (obvs) and my paycheck just goes into the credit card account but it's just not making much difference cos by the end of every month the bills have racked up again and it's back to square one. There is literally nothing left for any emergency. Thankfully I am still wfh and dont have transport costs.

Lastly...I am numb. I mean I am feeling nothing today. I cried Monday evening for a while. Not a "feel sorry for myself" cry...just an exhausted one. I'm just tired of battling on.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 10, 2021)

Cwtch to you sugar kane, that sounds really hard. Sorry your boss is such a dick X


----------



## Maggot (Mar 10, 2021)

So sorry Sugar Kane, that sounds awful.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 10, 2021)

Sugar Kane I know you said please don't quote me, but "muddle management" is absolutely brilliant and I hope you spelled it like that on purpose.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 10, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Sugar Kane I know you said please don't quote me, but "muddle management" is absolutely brilliant and I hope you spelled it like that on purpose.




Yes. I call them that all the time. 
"Are you going to the muddle management meeting?"
😁


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2021)

My sister won’t have the jab


----------



## prunus (Mar 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My sister won’t have the jab



Does she say why not?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2021)

prunus said:


> Does she say why not?


Has heard people have had bad reactions to it. She’s a sucker for anything woo


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 10, 2021)

I was a bit groggy and headachy for a day but if it's a choice between that and dying sign me the fuck up.


----------



## Supine (Mar 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Has heard people have had bad reactions to it. She’s a sucker for anything woo



I'm sure parts of the press have been looking for people who had bad reactions. The number is astonishingly low though. I'm sure you know this. But how do you change someone's mind?


----------



## maomao (Mar 10, 2021)

My wife has spent the last year saying she doesn't want any new vaccine. Not conspiracy stuff but didn't want to be one of the first to have a relatively untested medicine. Then she got an invite, got really excited and had it straight away. Now she keeps boasting about how she's had it and I haven't.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 10, 2021)

I know of people who were dead set against the vaccine, but the idea that they can go on holiday to somewhere foreign this summer if they have had it seems to have changed some of their minds.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 10, 2021)

My elderly mum still refuses to have it, infuriatingly, but has said that if she can't go on her bird watching coach trips without it or her Over 50s badminton she'll back down. So am kind of hoping for a hard line on vaccination from lots of UK businesses and organisations, especially those serving the elderly.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 10, 2021)

Espresso said:


> I know of people who were dead set against the vaccine, but the idea that they can go on holiday to somewhere foreign this summer if they have had it seems to have changed some of their minds.



I had forecast that would happen, at end of last year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2021)

Supine said:


> I'm sure parts of the press have been looking for people who had bad reactions. The number is astonishingly low though. I'm sure you know this. But how do you change someone's mind?


Aye, I’ve had it and had quite bad hay fever a few days later.
It was only for one afternoon, and it wasn’t COVID - but how do you persuade someone of the greater danger?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 10, 2021)

My friend who lives in Jamaica is coming back for some hospital tests and will have to quarantine at my house.  

My lodger is still refusing to have the vaccine.  Because of this, I am probably going to have to ban my friend from using the kitchen.

Or do I?


----------



## Winot (Mar 10, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> My friend who lives in Jamaica is coming back for some hospital tests and will have to quarantine at my house.
> 
> My lodger is still refusing to have the vaccine.  Because of this, I am probably going to have to ban my friend from using the kitchen.
> 
> Or do I?



I'd be tempted to get a new lodger tbh but you are probably nicer than me.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, I’ve had it and had quite bad hay fever a few days later.
> It was only for one afternoon, and it wasn’t COVID - but how do you persuade someone of the greater danger?



For people who are not high risk its quite an ego driven decision.  The calculation is that they are at low risk from covid therefore they are worried more about side effects than the virus. 

It might be possible to make a herd immunity argument based on the importance of as many people as possible being vaccinated to save as many lives as possible when the next wave hits, which it definitely will,


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2021)

My sis is quite high risk as she is immunocompromised


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 10, 2021)

Winot said:


> I'd be tempted to get a new lodger tbh but you are probably nicer than me.


She's buying a house and hopefully will be on her way shortly, otherwise I think I probably would.  Her replacement will not be a refusenik.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My sis is quite high risk as she is immunocompromised



Sadly then she probably falls into the same category as the elderly people who won't have it.  Its their choice but it doesn't mean to say an appeal to their better nature about other people will automatically fail.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> My friend who lives in Jamaica is coming back for some hospital tests and will have to quarantine at my house.
> 
> My lodger is still refusing to have the vaccine.  Because of this, I am probably going to have to ban my friend from using the kitchen.
> 
> Or do I?


I think you make full disclosure and put your friend in the picture, and let them decide.

But yes, I think if someone is living in a house with someone else, then the decision not to have the vaccine shouldn't be a casual one.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think you make full disclosure and put your friend in the picture, and let them decide.


So they go in of their own accord?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> So they go in of their own accord?


So they're fully in the picture as far as potential risks go. It may be that the lodger is refusing the vaccine, but is otherwise being very cautious about infection. Or not.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> So they're fully in the picture as far as potential risks go. It may be that the lodger is refusing the vaccine, but is otherwise being very cautious about infection. Or not.



Really sorry, I know it's a serious topic, but I couldn't resist the gag

'My wife went to the West Indies

Jamaica? 

No, she went of her own accord'


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> So they're fully in the picture as far as potential risks go. It may be that the lodger is refusing the vaccine, but is otherwise being very cautious about infection. Or not.



Potential risks on all sides are pretty low, but yes lodger is cautious about infection.  The question is how much consideration should be given to this.

If he was coming just to stay with me, we wouldn't have to worry too much in the house about sharing the kitchen as I have been vaccinated. (Also I believe transmission is rare on surfaces, and my friend lives a quiet life and will have taken a test before leaving Jamaica.)  Lodger was eligible for the vaccine before me as she works with the elderly.  I really don't see why he should be banished to his room with a microwave because she is being a twat.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 10, 2021)

So as a very high risk person who has had allergic reactions to the pneumonia jab and carries an epipen for known allergies I was supposedly on the next group of high risk individuals but the allergy thing now means I would have to get the jab in a hospital. 
My gp said I had to phone my consultant and have them arrange it for me. I phoned the consultant and they've not heard anything about that. 

So...I've no idea what's going on ot what list I'm on at this stage. 

The secterary said to go register on the hse portal.  
I cant find anything on it that is not for health workers.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 10, 2021)

Boudicca, I'm a bit confused (nothing new there.) I thought the vaccine just stopped the recipient from getting a nasty case of covid but doesn't prevent them from being positive and potentially passing it on. Im in a shared house and I know two (and probably the third as he's close to retirement age) of my housemates have had the jam. But I still keep my distance because I thought I was still at risk. Am I wrong? I mean even if your lodger had the vaccine, what difference would it make to your friend?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 10, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Boudicca, I'm a bit confused (nothing new there.) I thought the vaccine just stopped the recipient from getting a nasty case of covid but doesn't prevent them from being positive and potentially passing it on. Im in a shared house and I know two (and probably the third as he's close to retirement age) of my housemates have had the jam. But I still keep my distance because I thought I was still at risk. Am I wrong? I mean even if your lodger had the vaccine, what difference would it make to your friend?



It's about relative risk.  

If my friend turns up with covid and infects us both, my lodger is now much more likely to get sick than I am.

General etiquette in the house so far has been not to wear masks but to keep 2m apart when discussing life in the kitchen.  We cook separately and mostly at different times.  So if my friend was joining as a new lodger, then he would fall in with that routine.  However, he is joining as someone travelling in from another country and doing quarantine so potentially higher risk.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 10, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Boudicca, I'm a bit confused (nothing new there.) I thought the vaccine just stopped the recipient from getting a nasty case of covid but doesn't prevent them from being positive and potentially passing it on.



I don't think that's the case or at least its certainly not a given.  I believe there is some decent evidence to suggest that the vaccines will reduce the spread of infection as well as preventing deaths.  Obviously not enough data yet and the usual stuff about different vaccines.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 10, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Ok thanks. A pretty heavy weekend. One of the neighbours googled him and found out that he had done a law degree and 8 months before he moved in here he got promoted to an elevated position in a high level recruitment consultancy. 'James has a strong record in recruiting CEOs in the finance industry'. He was already a chaotic alcoholic when he moved in and a year and a bit later he was a total shambling jakey who you only saw going to the shop for more booze at 10am in dirty stained clothes who hanged himself. It's a pretty stratospheric downward trajectory. He never spoke to any of us about himself so we had no idea.



How awful weepiper. Really shocking.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2021)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Boudicca, I'm a bit confused (nothing new there.) *I thought the vaccine just stopped the recipient from getting a nasty case of covid but doesn't prevent them from being positive and potentially passing it on*.





Teaboy said:


> I don't think that's the case *or at least its certainly not a given.  I believe there is some decent evidence to suggest that the vaccines will reduce the spread of infection as well as preventing deaths*.  Obviously not enough data yet and the usual stuff about different vaccines.



I'm really glad you posted that Teaboy ... 

The _level_ of  'still transmitting to others even after being vaccinated' thing, remains pretty uncertain, until more research is done.

Or at least that's my impression from all the vaccine-related stuff I've read ... which is an over-obsessive big amount...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Boudicca, I'm a bit confused (nothing new there.) *I thought the vaccine just stopped the recipient from getting a nasty case of covid but doesn't prevent them from being positive and potentially passing it on*. Im in a shared house and I know two (and probably the third as he's close to retirement age) of my housemates have had the jam. *But I still keep my distance because I thought I was still at risk. Am I wrong?* I mean even if your lodger had the vaccine, what difference would it make to your friend?




These are great questions anyway miss direct , IMO.

As I posted a while back in the Schools thread, everyone who's been vaccinated should surely remain very cautious about distancing and all the other precautions.

And (thinking aloud) not everyone living wth or spending any time near the vaccinated can afford to assume that they might not still be transmitting, until a lot more research is in.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 12, 2021)

Now we're planning for daughter's bat mitzvah in June it's all got very odd because it is the weekend after BoJo's alleged magic day of freedom for all (NB, I am not betting anything on it happening). We have decided we will go for having 30 people (basically immediate family + daughter's mates) round in In-law's garden for a catered lunch after synagogueas that should be allowed by mid May.. It may be we could have the world and his wife over by then, but that doesn't mean it would be wise to do so, plus I simply cannot cope with the stress of wondering if everything will have to be rearranged and people 'de-invited' at the last minute, so am sticking to the rules of what will allegedly by allowed by mid-May, which is not without risk. Was slightly worried all caterers would be booked up for that weekend, but the ones I contacted do have slots.

Also have the weird thing that, in order to include more people, we will want to do someone sort of online event in the week before because it'll probably only be immediate family at the synagogue on the Saturday so that still feels necessary, but it'll be odd to be doing it if everyone is wanting to be gallavanting all over the place that week. Still we could form people's Last Ever Zoom Celebration, I suppose.


----------



## campanula (Mar 12, 2021)

Bloody hell, grand-daughter back at school for less than a week and is now wrenched back into solitary homework as her class had just had a confirmed case in the class. Gdd is devastated.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 15, 2021)

Mrs Q's God-fearing aunt (early 70ish) hasn't had the vaccine since she felt it would show her faith wasn't strong enough. However it seems that despite her praying every day, God has failed to keep his end of the bargain and she has caught the lurgy.
Her husband has been vaccinated so we will get some first hand information on how effective it is (after one jab at least)
Mrs Q has warned me of consequences if I say anything cynical but I am biting my tongue so hard it hurts.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 15, 2021)

My mums cousin died last week, she was 60. Not a member of the family I know at all. She apparently stayed home the last 12 months and people were calling on her. One day someone went and she was behaving strangely and talking to a care bear as if it were her dead mother. She was hospitalised and caught covid there.

This morning the husband of someone I managed in my previous job died. He'd been in hospital for some time. I'd got the idea he wasn't a very nice man while I supervised her and a friend later confirmed it. I couldn't help thinking maybe now she can have a nice life without him.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 15, 2021)

Just worked another shift at the vaccination centre.  

Opted for the outside shift, beautiful day on the seafront, but we have to wear facemasks.  After 4 hours in the sunshine, I'm now concerned about facemask tan.


----------



## izz (Mar 15, 2021)

You won't be the only one Boudicca but hey, there's always thick foundation and next time, factor fifty


----------



## Cloo (Mar 15, 2021)

We've just 'booked' to go to synagogue for the first time in over a year on the first weekend of April. They are reopening from this week, with lower numbers, masks, only sitting in family groups, shorter service etc as they did last summer. Just over 3 months to daughter's bat mitzvah, where we'll have to assume conditions will be the same, so we'd better go at least a few times to know what to expect and just get back into the whole thing.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 16, 2021)

Work colleague A is sat in work with flu symptoms/ fatigue, other colleague B has just phoned to ask where the nearest testing centre is & what is lateral flow testing & should she go there... 

B recognises symptoms as he & family had Covid over Xmas (though no-one got tested).

I directed them to the link for walk-in testing when you have symptoms.

I am on my way into work now, but figure I should book a lateral flow testing as I am a recent contact? Sat next to her all day Friday....


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

I wouldn’t go in if A is there


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a flow test booked for on the way into work, will take it from there...
(With official advice i mean)


----------



## Supine (Mar 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I wouldn’t go in if A is there



Absolutely no way I would either


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

Supine said:


> Absolutely no way I would either


I would also probably yell at them and call them a cunt, so yes, best stay away


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 16, 2021)

Colleague A has gone home to book her test now


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 16, 2021)

I will suggest Colleague B switches the ac to fresh air intake for a bit?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## hegley (Mar 16, 2021)

Was discussing with my partner last night whether C19 will finally change the culture of people continuing to go into work with cold/flu symptoms - he was optimistic that it would; me, not so much. 

Even pre-pandemic it pissed me off when ppl would come in and cough and splutter everywhere. 

Properly raging on your behalf!


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 16, 2021)

hegley said:


> Was discussing with my partner last night whether C19 will finally change the culture of people continuing to go into work with cold/flu symptoms - he was optimistic that it would; me, not so much.
> 
> Even pre-pandemic it pissed me off when ppl would come in and cough and splutter everywhere.
> 
> Properly raging on your behalf!



Its a big problem and has actively been encouraged by companies and management.  People boasting that they've not taken a day of work for years or how they were really ill but still dragged themselves in.  The actual consequence being of course that illness sweeps through a company and productivity goes through the floor.  Stupid and short sighted and it needs to stop.


----------



## LDC (Mar 16, 2021)

Personally think coming to work ill should be some sort of disciplinary issue. Alongside proper sick pay etc etc.

At my last job (NHS!) going off sick was pretty much looked at as a disciplinary issue ffs.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 16, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Personally think coming to work ill should be some sort of disciplinary issue. Alongside proper sick pay etc etc.
> 
> At my last job (NHS!) going off sick was pretty much looked at as a disciplinary issue ffs.



Agreed.  I guess there essentially two strands to this the macho management bollocks but there is also the other side that a lot of employers will stick on SSP from day one.  I think most of us would go to work if the difference is full pay and SSP, that is unless we were very ill.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 16, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Personally think coming to work ill should be some sort of disciplinary issue. Alongside proper sick pay etc etc.
> 
> At my last job (NHS!) going off sick was pretty much looked at as a disciplinary issue ffs.


"Bradford Scale" - a recipe for workplace bullying.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 16, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Agreed.  I guess there essentially two strands to this the macho management bollocks but there is also the other side that a lot of employers will stick on SSP from day one.  I think most of us would go to work if the difference is full pay and SSP, that is unless we were very ill.



Also is hard to gauge at home how ill you feel - we are all knackered at work all the time at the moment, as part-time furloughed so never enough time to get it all done...*

& credit to colleague B, as (to be fair to colleague A) it doesn't sound like she has the official symptoms,  he just recognised enough unofficial ones & is being cautious.

At least, our days don't overlap too much though.

*this is a smallish company, genuinely trying to drag itself through this!


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> "Bradford Scale" - a recipe for workplace bullying.



It's inherently sexist as well... but we digress.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 16, 2021)

The problem with making it a disciplinary matter to come in sick is that it is so often a grey area whether or not one is "sick".  I can't count how many days in my life when I've woken up with a sore throat that subsequently dissipates by about 10am.  I suspect this is caused by a tendency to sleep with my mouth open, although I don't really have any way of knowing.  So if I wake up with a sore throat, is that a sign of illness or just a sign of sleeping badly?  I have to make a decision straight away if I'm going to leave the house by 7am, as I need to.  If I guess it's just poor sleep and go in but it turns out to be something worse, am I subject to disciplinary action?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 16, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> It's inherently sexist as well... but we digress.


Yep. My stepdaughter worked for Crapita, who operate something similar, and she had ongoing menstrual problems. They counted each 2 day absence as a separate "illness"


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 16, 2021)

I had my asymptomatic test, swab type & negative result already!

Colleague A is going to symptomatic drive-in (luckily she cycles) so should hear later today.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yep. My stepdaughter worked for Crapita, who operate something similar, and she had ongoing menstrual problems. They counted each 2 day absence as a separate "illness"


When she left, citing their awful management practice, they called her "disloyal"! Which stung her badly. She's in a much better job now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 16, 2021)

A year ago today was my last day at work in my old job.  A job I loved and will probably never get to do again. 

Feels like a lot longer than a year.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2021)

One year today since the last concert in my venue.


----------



## Sue (Mar 16, 2021)

One year exactly since my entire company was sent home from work due to a Covid case in the office. Haven't been back since. Feels both way less and way more than a year....


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

Beer gardens are opening on 26th April. Which is my birthday. Gonna pretend everyone is out to celebrate it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Beer gardens are opening on 26th April. Which is my birthday. Gonna pretend everyone is out to celebrate it.



You might need to go to Scotland to do it - in England it's still planned for the 12th AFAIK.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You might need to go to Scotland to do it - in England it's still planned for the 12th AFAIK.


That can be arranged


----------



## LDC (Mar 16, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The problem with making it a disciplinary matter to come in sick is that it is so often a grey area whether or not one is "sick".  I can't count how many days in my life when I've woken up with a sore throat that subsequently dissipates by about 10am.  I suspect this is caused by a tendency to sleep with my mouth open, although I don't really have any way of knowing.  So if I wake up with a sore throat, is that a sign of illness or just a sign of sleeping badly?  I have to make a decision straight away if I'm going to leave the house by 7am, as I need to.  If I guess it's just poor sleep and go in but it turns out to be something worse, am I subject to disciplinary action?



That's just a non-issue tbh, if you just have a sore throat and it usually clears up fine then do whatever. Then if you started feeling actually sick at work, you tell someone and go home. Anyway, it's a cultural shift we want, vague individual possibilities aren't the concern.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 16, 2021)

LynneDoyleCooper said:
			
		

> Personally think coming to work ill should be some sort of disciplinary issue. Alongside proper sick pay etc etc.
> 
> At my last job (NHS!) going off sick was pretty much looked at as a disciplinary issue ffs.





existentialist said:


> *"Bradford Scale" *- a recipe for workplace bullying.


I had to look that up!

And here's the Wiki version


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 16, 2021)

And yes, it all looks very 'Management'!!


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 16, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> And yes, it all looks very 'Management'!!


I've sent people home for being poorly - dumb fucks who spout "I've never taken a day off sick" as if it's a badge of honour - that was in the civil service and private sector.  It's no use ending up with half the team off sick if they've spread a lurgy.

On the other hand, I had one colleague who complained vociferously that their mates in the DHSS were "allowed" 22 days off sick every year, and just took them regardless of whether they were ill or not.  

Which is fair play on one level but if you ever had to wait weeks for your dole check ...................

That was over 30 years ago mind.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 16, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> *I've sent people home for being poorly* - dumb fucks who spout "I've never taken a day off sick" as if it's a badge of honour -



Now that would be _good_ management! 

I couldn't really understand how 'The Bradford Scale' works in practice, but the content of the links I posted looked much more like it's a tool for using someone's poor sick record to punish them ..... 

Where I work -- Civil Service like the DWP -- Managemernt very often use peoples' sick record to put all sorts of bad pressure and disciplinary action against them  

I don't really know whether they use 'The Bradford Scale' or not, though


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 16, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Now that would be _good_ management!


Yeah, but "good management" used to be common sense and simple human decency.  I'm not sure that applies anymore.  

and the civil service sounds quite different now.

private sector is, on one level harder.  They don't need the same hard and fast formula, but are always wary of being sued.  On this side of the fence (perhaps 20 years ago) I used to work with a bloke who rang in sick every Monday morning. Basically, he'd been on the piss/pills all weekend and needed to recover.  Fair play, but it's a bit silly to expect a capitalist employer to put up with that.  He walked before he was pushed.

On the other hand just in the last couple of years, my private sector employer has been really supportive of a colleague with a really serious congenital condition, who needed a lot of time off and "consideration" from colleagues and has taken on an employee with a condition that means they can't work normal hours.  

It's almost as if the civil service is always a few years behind the private sector and permanently getting things wrong. 

I remember a tory demand that  the civil service should be more like the private sector, years ago.  All that led to was senior civil servants on inflated salaries and University vice chancellors on a quarter of  million pounds a year.  Which tories also complain about now.  But it also led to "normal" employees in the public sector being treated like shit, because that was apparently how the private sector should behave, but isn't, actually when they are dealing with qualified, experienced people. 

It's a mess.  

and I'm waffling, cos I'm pissed.  sorry.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2021)

Lots to think/talk about there, mx wcfc   , but I've got to go to work soon  ...


----------



## Looby (Mar 17, 2021)

The civil service, or at least the bit I worked in, have a strict absence policy based on trigger points. Number of days/absences. 
I think after 5 days/2 absences there was an initial discussion. 
Basically you could be sacked within 3 or 4 stages. I represented a woman having chemo that was being dismissed. 
I can’t imagine other parts of the civil service would be any different in terms of policy but maybe smaller parts might have been more flexible in implementation.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a bloody zoom meeting every other Wednesday, with a 7.30 am start, so I am normally just in a t-shirt & boxers, and if I need to get up, I'll just kill the camera.

This morning I was clearly not paying attention and hit the unmute button instead of stop video, and flashed my boxers.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 17, 2021)

The sun is shining and this weekend I can meet a friend in a garden for a drink   This makes me v happy.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 17, 2021)

Ceramics studio opens up again in April and I'm wondering if I'll go again before the second jab which I suspect is mid-April to May (had first early Feb)

Doubt the work I had half finished will have survived the last 3 months on the shelf without drying out so I'll have to start over as well.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> The sun is shining and this weekend I can meet a friend in a garden for a drink   This makes me v happy.


 

Our good (Gower) friends who are right in the middle of selling their house and buying their retirement home in Chester -- all going well, it seems  -- will be back down here this w/e 

And even though the forecast for Saturday and Sunday looks chilly and cloudy in Swansea and around, meeting in the park or on the beach with beers,   will amount to much better socialising under the new Welsh rules, than we've been allowed to do for months ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2021)

Looby said:


> The civil service, or at least the bit I worked in, have a strict absence policy based on trigger points. Number of days/absences.
> I think after 5 days/2 absences there was an initial discussion.
> Basically you could be sacked within 3 or 4 stages. I represented a woman having chemo that was being dismissed.
> I can’t imagine other parts of the civil service would be any different in terms of policy but maybe smaller parts might have been more flexible in implementation.



Bang on accurate, Looby ... when did you work in the CS?

As you probably know, the rules and application of them in our bit of the CS and elsewhere, remain like that


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 18, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> It's almost as if the civil service is always a few years behind the private sector and permanently getting things wrong.



You can't generalise about the whole civil service - there's a lot of variation.

E.g. my last CC employer had no flexible working (i.e. 9-5 expectation for all), weekly timesheets, forced ranking at annual appraisal. Would grudgingly allow 1 day wfh per week.

My current CC employer (pre pandemic) was flexible working, monthly timesheets, informal qualitative performance review and some people were doing 3 wfh per week.

Night and day.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2021)

Son has woken with shortness of breath, a cough, and cannot taste chocolate, jam, oregano, or cinnamon. Getting him a test.

None of the rest of us have symptoms but we're obvs all staying home.

Gonna have a lateral flow test in a minute. Not sure how. My anxiety is full steam ahead and I keep boaking with fear

ETA He's being tested at 10


----------



## Edie (Mar 18, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Son has woken with shortness of breath, a cough, and cannot taste chocolate, jam, oregano, or cinnamon. Getting him a test.
> 
> None of the rest of us have symptoms but we're obvs all staying home.
> 
> ...


Even if the test is negative, clinically he has covid and needs to isolate along with you all. Hope you all sail through okay, thinking of you xx


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 18, 2021)

Last January 2020 I designed a bridal shoe range. That's gonna be the last range for quite a while. The company I did those for is surviving by selling PPE. Yesterday I took on a work gig designing airline amenity kits that hold masks, hand gel and gloves. Oh and I have to design the masks and the prints for the kids masks.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2021)

Lateral Flow Test returned a negative for me. He's gone off to be tested with Mrs SI. I'm fussing too much, I was all "make sure you're masked and he sits in the back with the windows open and he wiped everything he touches" etc.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2021)

I've not had a proper prolonged anxiety bout for a couple of years and I've not missed them I can tell you. I know I'm overreacting and even as I hear _Let's take each thing as it comes_ my brain is telling me I'm dead in a week lol


----------



## LDC (Mar 18, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I've not had a proper prolonged anxiety bout for a couple of years and I've not missed them I can tell you. I know I'm overreacting and even as I hear _Let's take each thing as it comes_ my brain is telling me I'm dead in a week lol



I shared a house with a teenager with covid recently and me and the other person here didn't catch it, we even sat across from them for dinner at probably the most infectious time, and my partner also shared a car with her for about 30mins around the same time, so it's far from certain you'll even get it. Hope it goes OK.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I shared a house with a teenager with covid recently and me and the other person here didn't catch it, we even sat across from them for dinner at probably the most infectious time, and my partner also shared a car with her for about 30mins around the same time, so it's far from certain you'll even get it. Hope it goes OK.


...you may have already had it asymptomatically and be immune?


----------



## LDC (Mar 18, 2021)

ska invita said:


> ...you may have already had it asymptomatically and be immune?



No, highly unlikely, had antibody test a bit ago, on a vaccine trial that tested me, and also doing lateral flow tests for work. And ditto for other person here. The kid was really good though, she stayed in her room pretty much the whole time, and wiped down the bathroom and any door handles after she used it. She was a bit of a star tbh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah, he knows he's basically gonna be room bound for a bit if he has it, and wiping stuff after.


----------



## maomao (Mar 18, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, he knows he's basically gonna be room bound for a bit if he has it, and wiping stuff after.


Telling a teenage boy he has to stay in his room is presumably not going to be a tough sell.


----------



## Edie (Mar 18, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, he knows he's basically gonna be room bound for a bit if he has it, and wiping stuff after.


I had Christmas dinner with elderly relatives, kissed both my kids, hugged my ex, and wiped absolutely nothing and didn’t pass it on to anyone (despite having a low fever throughout)- thank God! Also mate even if you get it it won’t be as bad as you fear x


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's just a non-issue tbh, if you just have a sore throat and it usually clears up fine then do whatever. Then if you started feeling actually sick at work, you tell someone and go home. Anyway, it's a cultural shift we want, vague individual possibilities aren't the concern.



Woman I work with yesterday was trying to mark test papers with a migraine aura. Anyone who's had a migraine aura knows that focussing on anything small like writing and numbers while it's happening is out of the question. But this poor woman soldiered on.

Stop for a minute, I told her, just sit there with your eyes shut for half an hour, have a cup of tea and it will pass. But I have to do this, she said. But you _can't_ do it, I said, it's not physically possible for you to do this work right now. But I _have_ to do it....and round and round we go.

We've all internalised the shitty voice of management, is the point of this story. We're more willing to believe impossible things, that despite misplacing a leg we will still emerge victorious from this afternoon's ass-kicking contest, than to accept that we are mortal beings who malfunction in thousands of different ways and who need time off sometimes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2021)

Edie said:


> I had Christmas dinner with elderly relatives, kissed both my kids, hugged my ex, and wiped absolutely nothing and didn’t pass it on to anyone (despite having a low fever throughout)- thank God! Also mate even if you get it it won’t be as bad as you fear x



I ran with scissors once and nobody got hurt so now I do it six times a day without fail.


----------



## Edie (Mar 18, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I ran with scissors once and nobody got hurt so now I do it six times a day without fail.


I’m not advocating it you wally.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> Telling a teenage boy he has to stay in his room is presumably not going to be a tough sell.



I'm trying very hard not to make a crass joke out of the '...and wiping stuff after' bit here.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> Telling a teenage boy he has to stay in his room is presumably not going to be a tough sell.


He's been much more sociable recently, he was downstairs with his sister for a couple of hours last night and later came down to see us for an hour. But yeah, he's happy in his cave.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2021)

Negative result at 6.05.

Have to go to fucking work now


----------



## LDC (Mar 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Negative result at 6.05.
> 
> Have to go to fucking work now



Who had the result, you or them? And you're working from home?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Who had the result, you or them? And you're working from home?


We got it through. And we're off to work at college


----------



## Edie (Mar 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> We got it through. And we're off to work at college


Yikes. With those very clear cut symptoms I’d be assuming he has covid.


----------



## LDC (Mar 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> We got it through. And we're off to work at college



Yeah, very much the same as Edie tbh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2021)

Well what are you supposed to do with a negative result? Disbelieve it?
He's at home anyway, me, Mrs SI and daughter are all symptom free and have had negative lateral flow tests


----------



## Edie (Mar 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Well what are you supposed to do with a negative result? Disbelieve it?
> He's at home anyway, me, Mrs SI and daughter are all symptom free and have had negative lateral flow tests


If he’s got shortness of breath, a cough, and loss of sense of smell then yes absolutely, clinically he has covid and I’d advise you all to isolate and get a re-test. That’s what I really wish I’d done, and I only had a low grade fever. With those three barn door symptoms including profound loss of smell, I think you need to assume it’s covid and act accordingly. Sorry, this must be stressful. Maybe call 111 and ask their ‘official’ advice.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2021)

Edie said:


> If he’s got shortness of breath, a cough, and loss of sense of smell then yes absolutely, clinically he has covid and I’d advise you all to isolate and get a re-test. That’s what I really wish I’d done, and I only had a low grade fever. With those three barn door symptoms including profound loss of smell, I think you need to assume it’s covid and act accordingly. Sorry, this must be stressful. Maybe call 111 and ask their ‘official’ advice.


His sense of smell and taste is back, albeit reduced. He's coughing still but is upbeat. No shortness of breath, no extended coughing bouts.
The other three of us are going to be taking tests daily as we have no symptoms. This is all in line with the gov. advice.


----------



## LDC (Mar 19, 2021)

Ah, sounds much better than the original post which sounded like he was quite ill. Phew!


----------



## Edie (Mar 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Ah, sounds much better than the original post which sounded like he was quite ill. Phew!


Yes, this basically. Glad it sounds like all’s well.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Well what are you supposed to do with a negative result? Disbelieve it?
> He's at home anyway, me, Mrs SI and daughter are all symptom free and have had negative lateral flow tests



I had quasi-covid symptoms the weekend before last and despite a negative lateral flow test (of which I've got a whole box at home) I called in sick until I got a negative result from a proper test.

This was 50% the right thing to do, 50% couldn't be arsed to go to work anyway.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 20, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Our good (Gower) friends who are right in the middle of selling their house and buying their retirement home in Chester -- all going well, it seems  -- will be back down here this w/e
> 
> And even though the forecast for Saturday and Sunday looks chilly and cloudy in Swansea and around, meeting in the park or on the beach with beers,   will amount to much better socialising under the new Welsh rules, than we've been allowed to do for months ....




Betwen us and friends, this has all been put off until next wekend now -- probably Saturday 27th March. 

No matter, it'll be fun and a nice change anyway!


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> His sense of smell and taste is back, albeit reduced. He's coughing still but is upbeat. No shortness of breath, no extended coughing bouts.
> The other three of us are going to be taking tests daily as we have no symptoms. This is all in line with the gov. advice.


Not trying to criticize you at all, and I may have misunderstood your situation, but I think the government advice in your situation would still be to stay home.

If a member of your household has symptoms and has had a test on that basis, you should assume that they are positive until the test result says they're negative.

And on that basis, the whole household should be isolating until the test result comes back.

Just because you've tested negative on an asymptomatic test, you really can't assume you're negative.

ETA Unless the advice on this has changed very recently...


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 23, 2021)

.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 23, 2021)

So I'm now back into sorting out some stuff for a garden party for 30 (or more if we're allowed) at in-laws at end of June after daughter's bat mitzvah. Am about to book a fish & chip van to serve lunch. My booking this and paying the deposit is going to jinx the whole summer isn't it?


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 23, 2021)

Cloo said:


> So I'm now back into sorting out some stuff for a garden party for 30 (or more if we're allowed) at in-laws at end of June after daughter's bat mitzvah. Am about to book a fish & chip van to serve lunch. My booking this and paying the deposit is going to jinx the whole summer isn't it?



Yes!  But don't worry though a load of us will also bear the burden as we've made some ill advised bookings knowing deep down they ain't never going to happen.  You have to have something to look forward to even if its little more than a pipe dream.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 23, 2021)

It's occurred to me that worst case scenario we're all locked down again, we'll just park it on our street and give our neighbours free fish & chips to celebrate!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 24, 2021)

Conspiraloon relative has heard I'm booked in for my first jab tomorrow and has been messaging me to avoid, citing easily debunked data on vaccine deaths


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 24, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Conspiraloon relative has heard I'm booked in for my first jab tomorrow and has been messaging me to avoid, citing easily debunked data on vaccine deaths



On the info I've used to refute, from Full Fact, doesn't count because I googled apparently


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> On the info I've used to refute, from Full Fact, doesn't count because I googled apparently


Ask them if they want to bet cash money on their assertions


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> On the info I've used to refute, from Full Fact, doesn't count because I googled apparently



Fucking lol. "Do your research, sheeple! But without looking anything up."


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 27, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I had my asymptomatic test, swab type & negative result already!
> 
> Colleague A is going to symptomatic drive-in (luckily she cycles) so should hear later today.



Colleague A self-isolated (as far as she could given lives in shared house & housemates too dim / thoughtless even to temporarily not share her cutlery as requested) until she got her negative result 4 days later.

Meanwhile Colleague B & I are at work, 2 people covering 4 people's week instead of the usual 3 of us, & on day 2 I was knackered, mild fluey & had a cold sore so I figure I had whatever random lurgy Colleague A had, but not Covid (since had -ve lateral flow test).  

Colleague A is feeling guilty sat at home (is feeling better by now) so we try & email her stuff to do but it really is more trouble than its worth & just gives us more to do*.  After a couple of days of her chasing up her test result & being told to phone back in 24 hours if she hasn't heard anything, she pushes a bit harder & it turns out she didn't fully register her details at the test centre, so they had her result but were unable to trace her. She gets her (-ve) result & comes back to work.

I make noises about how since we all blatantly had the same not-Covid lurgy, perhaps our workplace is not terribly covid-secure after all...

... and there we leave it, although at least all the over 50s at work have now had their first jab, and I reckon the rest - even the irritating covid-denier - is going to follow suit if it means they can go to the pub again.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2021)

I had a lovely day out yesterday, probably slightly bending some of the rules. It was my step-granddaughter's 17th, so I went over to her mum's and had lunch with them, and then off for a lovely walk with a friend in glorious Spring sunshine. I drove home on a bit of a cloud, thinking "Perfect - I hope this is going to be how it is from here..."

Then, as I arrived home, knowing that I'd be alone again for the duration, something of a shadow fell across everything, and I realised that it hadn't just been nice - that day had been essential in giving me a glimpse of truly where I'm at right now. And where I'm at is a space in which I am almost at my limit in being able to cope with continued isolation. And that wasn't a happy thought.

If my mental state were a phone battery, yesterday charged it up from about 1% to 10%. But I can already see the charge dropping (maybe it's quite an old phone battery), and am experiencing that typical "argh, when am I going to be able to get plugged in and charged up a bit more?" feeling mobile phone owners know only too well.

I think, if we went into lockdown again, I'd have to break the rules, if only for my emotional survival. And I'm in the fortunate position of having at least a bit of a handle on what's going on in my head - what must it be like for those who are experiencing the feelings of loneliness, isolation, and hopelessness, who don't know where those feelings of ennui and frustration are coming from?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 4, 2021)

New neighbour had a party last night, presumably a flatwarming. Mrs SI saw six lads knocking on the door complete with glow sticks and LED lights, later I saw a car drop off four lasses, one of whom was shouting about already being really pissed. 

My main concern, though, was not COVID rules being breached - the many young people I've spoken to since the return to college has made me realize how mentally good for them it's been to be with people again - but how loud it might get. Luckily the happy hardcore or whatever shit it was didn't get silly and was inaudible by midnight, so that was really good.

I've mellowed lol!


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2021)

I hear you existentialist


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 4, 2021)

S☼I said:


> My main concern, though, was not COVID rules being breached - the many young people I've spoken to since the return to college has made me realize how mentally good for them it's been to be with people again - but how loud it might get. Luckily the happy hardcore or whatever shit it was didn't get silly and was inaudible by midnight, so that was really good.



Hopefully the young folk today have come up with something a bit newer than Happy Hardcore!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I had a lovely day out yesterday, probably slightly bending some of the rules. It was my step-granddaughter's 17th, so I went over to her mum's and had lunch with them, and then off for a lovely walk with a friend in glorious Spring sunshine. I drove home on a bit of a cloud, thinking "Perfect - I hope this is going to be how it is from here..."
> 
> Then, as I arrived home, knowing that I'd be alone again for the duration, something of a shadow fell across everything, and I realised that it hadn't just been nice - that day had been essential in giving me a glimpse of truly where I'm at right now. And where I'm at is a space in which I am almost at my limit in being able to cope with continued isolation. And that wasn't a happy thought.
> 
> ...



I get exactly what you mean, the first lockdown was a bit of a novelty & with good weather, this one has been long and hard, it has seriously affected my mental health, and emotional drained me, I hope we don't ever have another one in my lifetime.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 4, 2021)

S☼I said:


> My main concern, though, was not COVID rules being breached - the many young people I've spoken to since the return to college has made me realize how mentally good for them it's been to be with people again - but how loud it might get. Luckily the happy hardcore or whatever shit it was didn't get silly and was inaudible by midnight, so that was really good.


People still listen to happy hardcore?!?

Glad the party wasn't too rowdy. I can't WAIT to have a housewarming, but it'll be very sedate drinks in the yard  Maybe afternoon tea! #old


----------



## klang (Apr 4, 2021)

miss direct said:


> People still listen to happy hardcore?!?


again.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 5, 2021)

What's the modern equivalent of happy hardcore?  

 How about hardstyle? It's  equally ridiculous


----------



## zora (Apr 15, 2021)

Bit of a curveball at this stage (of general low incidence and having had my vaccination one week ago, so I did feel a bit like being on the home straight), my flatmate announced yesterday that she was running a fever when I came back from the pub...
I'd be really surprised if she had caught covid at this point, given that she is working from home, and is working so ridiculously hard that she only ever pops out for the occasional food shop. 
We have had a lateral flow home test this morning and have tested negative, and I must admit quarantining _almost_ seems like overkill now, especially given that in my understanding the lateral flow tests are very good at showing pretty conclusively when it's not covid when a symptomatic person uses them. 
Have ordered PCR home tests as well though (due to the enhanced testing in Lambeth I could get one, too), and I will quarantine until her negative result is in all likelihood PCR confirmed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2021)

zora said:


> Bit of a curveball at this stage (of general low incidence and having had my vaccination one week ago, so I did feel a bit like being on the home straight), my flatmate announced yesterday that she was running a fever when I came back from the pub...
> I'd be really surprised if she had caught covid at this point, given that she is working from home, and is working so ridiculously hard that she only ever pops out for the occasional food shop.
> We have had a lateral flow home test this morning and have tested negative, and I must admit quarantining _almost_ seems like overkill now, especially given that in my understanding the lateral flow tests are very good at showing pretty conclusively when it's not covid when a symptomatic person uses them.
> Have ordered PCR home tests as well though (due to the enhanced testing in Lambeth I could get one, too), and I will quarantine until her negative result is in all likelihood PCR confirmed.


good luck


----------



## souljacker (Apr 16, 2021)

Due to the rules meaning that a hotel resident can still eat inside, I'm currently in a pub.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 16, 2021)

Actually inside one. Drinking beer and listening to Bowie.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2021)

I went to a pub at lunchtime today - got in at around quarter to one, when there were only a few people there, and sat outside having a beer in my lunch hour which I've not done for a very long time. I had a pint and a half and then thought I'd best go back to work, i.e. the bloody chair in my bloody flat where I sit all bloody week.

It was nice when I was there, sitting in the admittedly chilly air smoking and having a beer and talking to actual people for a bit, but when I got back it just made me realise how very very _tired_ I was. It's not a new thing - at least a few days a week I have a morning or an afternoon where I can basically do nothing, sometimes a whole day, no matter how much I tell myself I need to concentrate and knuckle down and get things done. But a brief respite (and some beer to knock the edge off the emotional restraint which usually keeps me moving) meant I got home and just lay on the bed.

I was going to just go to sleep except a friend of mine who was in the area popped round; I helped her do some stuff, then we talked bollocks for a while, and that was good, but now I'm left with the same feeling of "this will all go back to the same bullshit routine as before". It's not just lockdown, the lockdown just tips the bullshit routine over the edge from "potentially kind of believable that this might be some sort of a life" into "this is all a horrible joke". If I'm honest, the latter feels like it was the truth all the time, it's just really being double underlined now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2021)

I had to have a nap after my pub visit today too. Wanted to stay longer but it was just too cold


----------



## existentialist (Apr 18, 2021)

God, this isolation bites hard. I've been teaching all weekend, and, just like work days, there's a delicious anticipation of being able to clock off, but when that moment arises, it's....nothing. I don't really want to carry on sitting at the PC, I've been for a walk, and then it usually ends up as booze and going to bed as early as I can afford such that I won't wake up at 2, in pretty much the same situation.

Today was improved by a call from a friend whose PC had decided to fall over, so that entertained me for an hour on the phone, but...yeah, 9.30 isn't too early for bed.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 18, 2021)

Not going to lie, I'm not comfortable/ready for things to go back to normal (or as near as dammit). 

That's not to say I like pandemics and death of course.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 18, 2021)

I just heard the neighbours kids called in from the climbing tree for their lateral flow tests


----------



## Cloo (Apr 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Not going to lie, I'm not comfortable/ready for things to go back to normal (or as near as dammit).
> 
> That's not to say I like pandemics and death of course.


I think some things, like going to a club (not that I did that much anymore anyway) or the gym are going to wait until next year when we've got through another winter even if I'm vaccinated, as I should be, by late summer. I'm still not worried about catching it in terms of my own health, but I don't fancy going anywhere that's a vector of infection (unventilated, lots of heavy breathing and moving about, and tbh a main demographic that is likely to be among the least cautious about anything) in terms of the possibility of me giving it to someone more vulnerable than my household.


----------



## Mation (Apr 19, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Due to the rules meaning that a hotel resident can still eat inside, I'm currently in a pub.
> 
> View attachment 263607


Christ. At this point I might even sacrifice seeing people I love to be inside a pub, drinking and listening to Bowie 

Not actually sacrifice them, to be clear, lest you think me a monster. Not unless the pub was going to play all of Low


----------



## Mation (Apr 19, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I think some things, like going to a club (not that I did that much anymore anyway) or the gym are going to wait until next year when we've got through another winter even if I'm vaccinated, as I should be, by late summer. I'm still not worried about catching it in terms of my own health, but I don't fancy going anywhere that's a vector of infection (unventilated, lots of heavy breathing and moving about, and tbh a main demographic that is likely to be among the least cautious about anything) in terms of the possibility of me giving it to someone more vulnerable than my household.


It's ok to be worried about catching it, in terms of your own health, though. Long covid doesn't sound pretty and can affect anyone, however mild the initial infection seems.

(I'm sure you know this. Just belt n braces posting.)


----------



## bimble (Apr 19, 2021)

A small happy thing, just found out that by chance my first dose of vaccine, next week, is going to be the day after my parents (not in UK) get their first doses. The whole time i've felt that it'd feel crap if I'm done before them, them being in their mid-seventies and all, and am glad of this little coincidence.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 19, 2021)

Now into properly booking and  paying money for stuff for daughter's bat mitzvah in June, so into worrying about the fragility of everything and the chance of it still not happening (* chews nails for next 10 weeks * )


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2021)

*Very* unusally, I had some *great* news at work today!  

Insanely belatedly,  I've officially just been granted *all* my requested leave for the so-called *'Festival Season' 2021*  

The _only_ dates I was denied/refused were for *Bearded Theory *over the weekend surrounding Saturday 11th September.

Which would have been a total disaster to be disallowed, had not Bearded very recently been put back to late May Bank Holiday weekend, 2022!
</  +  at same time!>

How the fuck I was given various July and August leave requests yet failed on my main September one, confused me big-style, given when school holidays do and don't fall! 

All we1I have to hope now, is that some of the smaller, other festivals we added to our lists, are allowed to go ahead! 

(I'll be retaining the relevant leave dates around those wekeends anyway!  )


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2021)

Getting very pissed off about the fact I'm in a school all day every day with 1200 enthusiastic disease vectors and I'm not even going to be able to book a vaccination any time in the forseeable future. Particularly as the number of people who have decided that we're at 'herd immunity' already and they can do what the fuck they like seems to be rising on a daily basis.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2021)

Just phoned in sick cos I feel too anxious to do my job - it’s not anxiety about Covid but about being asked to do something not related to my usual job that involves spending all day answering the phone as if I work in a call centre - it is related to the Covid situation though


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 21, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Getting very pissed off about the fact I'm in a school all day every day with 1200 enthusiastic disease vectors and I'm not even going to be able to book a vaccination any time in the forseeable future.



Check out if there is a standby list for your area & what the criteria for joining it are. Here in Hackney, there's one for voluntary sector staff, a few people I know got one when there was an unexpected Pfizer delivery at Easter. Other areas have wider criteria & include food workers etc.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 21, 2021)

I am so over everyone being _angry_ and stressed out all the time. Angry drivers close passing me on the bike or aggressively revving behind me. Angry customers at the shop who don't understand why they can't leave their bike with us (because the rest of Edinburgh already has...). Mr W had an angry email exchange with the equally angry letting agent today. Everyone needs a fucking holiday and there isn't one coming anytime soon. The whole situation gives me a headache.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 21, 2021)

First jab tomorrow. Bit nervous tbh.


----------



## Supine (Apr 21, 2021)

.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 22, 2021)

They refused to give me a jab as I have a stuffy nose. Said I'd tested negative with an lft this morning but they weren't having it. 

I'm fucking fuming


----------



## Cloo (Apr 22, 2021)

Is anyone else kind of feeling they want to go to places and meet people but they just don't know who to ask first or where to go because everywhere seems booked up and you have to sort everything too much in advance and aaaargh....?


----------



## ash (Apr 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> They refused to give me a jab as I have a stuffy nose. Said I'd tested negative with an lft this morning but they weren't having it.
> 
> I'm fucking fuming


That sounds a bit OTT. I’ve always got an allergy hay fever type stuffy nose. I’m not surprised your not happy!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Is anyone else kind of feeling they want to go to places and meet people


No.


----------



## LDC (Apr 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> They refused to give me a jab as I have a stuffy nose. Said I'd tested negative with an lft this morning but they weren't having it.
> 
> I'm fucking fuming



That's a bit over zealous. Did you ask to talk to the lead clinician?


----------



## Looby (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Is anyone else kind of feeling they want to go to places and meet people but they just don't know who to ask first or where to go because everywhere seems booked up and you have to sort everything too much in advance and aaaargh....?


I’m definitely ready to get out there but I’m not putting myself under any pressure. 
We’ve booked gardens in a restaurant and a pub for a birthday mid-May that I’m really excited about. 
Before that, I’m up for last minute stuff if it’s sunny. I figure we’ll always be able to book somewhere for a drink. If not, there are always beaches and parks.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's a bit over zealous. Did you ask to talk to the lead clinician?


Didn't think/know to do that tbh.


----------



## LDC (Apr 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Didn't think/know to do that tbh.



As part of the pre-jab questions we ask about any covid symptoms and how their general health is. Someone saying they had a stuffy nose wouldn't make me not give them the jab unless they also said they had other things going on as well.

Hope you get another appointment soon.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 22, 2021)

I can't book another jab because I have appointments on the system. There was no way I could see to cancel them, so I rang the place that turned me away to ask them to do it, and they gave to record it as me having not attended. What a fucking joke


----------



## LDC (Apr 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I can't book another jab because I have appointments on the system. There was no way I could see to cancel them, so I rang the place that turned me away to ask them to do it, and they gave to record it as me having not attended. What a fucking joke



That's shit, where was it booked through, your GP or one of those online hub things?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I can't book another jab because I have appointments on the system. There was no way I could see to cancel them, so I rang the place that turned me away to ask them to do it, and they gave to record it as me having not attended. What a fucking joke


Did you book via the NHS booking website, if so I found that a complete waste of time & absolutely pointless ringing them, because they only have the same useless website to deal with, and no way of resolving any issues. Three promised call-backs never happened.  

A week later I got an appointment with my local surgery, acting as a GP hub for a few other surgeries, and was sorted.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Is anyone else kind of feeling they want to go to places and meet people but they just don't know who to ask first or where to go because everywhere seems booked up and you have to sort everything too much in advance and aaaargh....?



Yeah but I won’t bother as I expect the smug married couples amongst my mates have already arranged “couples” events and 1 doesn’t go into rule of 6.

Feeling bitter tonight


----------



## Looby (Apr 22, 2021)

Christ, the last thing I want to do is go drinking with the person I’ve been with every single fucking day!


----------



## Sue (Apr 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Yeah but I won’t bother as I expect the smug married couples amongst my mates have already arranged “couples” events and 1 doesn’t go into rule of 6.
> 
> Feeling bitter tonight


Nah, ask who fancies going for a drink. You might be surprised in a good way.


----------



## Looby (Apr 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> Nah, ask who fancies going for a drink. You might be surprised in a good way.


That’s true. I’ve been guilty of waiting for someone else to organise stuff out of fear of rejection but it’s silly really. Go for it.


----------



## Sue (Apr 22, 2021)

I mean as a long-term single person, I'd go out way less than I do if I didn't suggest stuff. (On my way to the pub right now as it happens )


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Did you book via the NHS booking website, if so I found that a complete waste of time & absolutely pointless ringing them, because they only have the same useless website to deal with, and no way of resolving any issues. Three promised call-backs never happened.
> 
> A week later I got an appointment with my local surgery, acting as a GP hub for a few other surgeries, and was sorted.


I booked through that, yeah. I can't book.with my GP now because I've turned down an appointment (as I had one booked for today). They're open at 8 tomorrow, I'll give them a call and plead my case


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> Nah, ask who fancies going for a drink. You might be surprised in a good way.



Most of the mates are 100+ miles away as I’ve just moved. I haven’t particularly felt like getting out and about in my local area so perhaps this is the opportunity to do so.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I booked through that, yeah. I can't book.with my GP now because I've turned down an appointment (as I had one booked for today). They're open at 8 tomorrow, I'll give them a call and plead my case



The GPs are not connected with the NHS direct booking system, which only offer appointments at NHS run & controlled vaccination centres, which includes some local pharmacies.

There's two unconnected systems, GPs are operating separately & in competition to the NHS system, around here the GPs are on the ball, and trying to get to people before the NHS does, and as independent contractors getting paid £12.58 a jab, who can blame them?

So, yeah, call your GP.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Is anyone else kind of feeling they want to go to places and meet people but they just don't know who to ask first or where to go because everywhere seems booked up and you have to sort everything too much in advance and aaaargh....?


I'm not going anywhere until two weeks after my first jab. And then I'm not going anywhere except the pub on my own for some peace.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Is anyone else kind of feeling they want to go to places and meet people but they just don't know who to ask first or where to go because everywhere seems booked up and you have to sort everything too much in advance and aaaargh....?



I recognise that issue, but we've got round it by organisng a gathering ourselves -- a bunch of CAMRA types   -- for a week on Saturday 

Pubs aren't yet open in Wales, so sorting out a BYOB *park* meet-up was a whole lot easier  .....and getting people to go along with a particular date was easy too, without pubs and other stuff to distract! 

Looking forward!!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Is anyone else kind of feeling they want to go to places and meet people but they just don't know who to ask first or where to go because everywhere seems booked up and you have to sort everything too much in advance and aaaargh....?


Yes, apart from not knowing who to ask, because I have no mates. But it feels really frustrating that there are all these opportunities theoretically open except every time I go past a place it's packed out and inaccessible.

I was talking to friends this evening (on zoom) and one said he was just treating this as if lockdown was still going on for a few weeks, as people are going to go so nuts.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 22, 2021)

i haven't quite summoned up the enthusiasm to go and get my hair cut yet - there were queues last week...


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i haven't quite summoned up the enthusiasm to go and get my hair cut yet - there were queues last week...


I bought clippers last year, early in lockdown.  I am not going to pay to get my hair cut till I have saved enough haircuts to pay for them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 22, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I bought clippers last year, early in lockdown.  I am not going to pay to get my hair cut till I have saved enough haircuts to pay for them.



i am not doing the all over short crop thing - i'd look like a middle aged villain / football hooligan...

although i just look bloody scruffy now.  i've had 2 haircuts since the start of 2020.  i did at one point consider doing a beard as well and going for the 1970s jeremy corbyn look...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 23, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i am not doing the all over short crop thing - i'd look like a middle aged villain / football hooligan...


You could do a mohican instead - that'd be good.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 23, 2021)

ash said:


> That sounds a bit OTT. I’ve always got an allergy hay fever type stuffy nose. I’m not surprised your not happy!



I get stuffy from wearing a fucking mask all day.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 23, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i am not doing the all over short crop thing - i'd look like a middle aged villain / football hooligan...



The wife has threatened divorce proceedings if a skull shaver gets in the house.

She was joking I think, or at least she was smiling.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 23, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i've had 2 haircuts since the start of 2020.



I've beaten you to it there -- when I had mine cut (drastically! but *not* no. 1!!) the Wednesday after Easter** , that was my first time since shortly before Xmas 2019  

**(Wales started earlier than England with haircuts being allowed)


----------



## miss direct (Apr 23, 2021)

I did register with a doctor a month or two ago. Is that all I need to do to be eligible for the vaccination when my turn comes? Having been out of the country for so long, I'm not sure how it works. What about people living here on various different visas? How will they get vaccinated? Is just being registered with a GP enough?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 23, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I did register with a doctor a month or two ago. Is that all I need to do to be eligible for the vaccination when my turn comes? Having been out of the country for so long, I'm not sure how it works.



You only need your NHS number to book a jab via the NHS website with one of their [non GP] run vaccination centres, or you can wait until your GP surgery contacts you. 



> What about people living here on various different visas? How will they get vaccinated? Is just being registered with a GP enough?



No idea.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You only need your NHS number to book a jab via the NHS website with one of their [non GP] run vaccination centres, or you can wait until your GP surgery contacts you.
> 
> No idea.


Oh thats good news (for me anyway) as I do know my NHS number. I managed to persuade one friend to register with a GP but she hasn't got a NI number yet (no idea if that's connected at all.)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 23, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Oh thats good news (for me anyway) as I do know my NHS number. I managed to persuade one friend to register with a GP but she hasn't got a NI number yet (no idea if that's connected at all.)



Once registered with a GP they should get an NHS card in the post confirming their number, or try here:








						Find your NHS number
					

Use this service to find your NHS number.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## LDC (Apr 23, 2021)

miss direct said:


> What about people living here on various different visas? How will they get vaccinated? Is just being registered with a GP enough?



Yes, it should be, GPs are going through their patient lists vaccinating according to the JCVI priority groups - with a bit of flexibility depending on your GP/PCN. The people that may struggle are people not getting it through work and not registered with a GP.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 23, 2021)

There are so many people who won't get it due to not being registered or wanting to fly beneath the radar so to speak.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 23, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yes, it should be, GPs are going through their patient lists vaccinating according to the JCVI priority groups - with a bit of flexibility depending on your GP/PCN. The people that may struggle are people not getting it through work and not registered with a GP.


A GP seems to be the most important thing. I have a friend in his 50s struggling to get vaccinated as he has an NHS number but not registered with a GP. Local GP said it will take weeks to register him, if they can take him on.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 23, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> not knowing who to ask, because I have no mates


Relatable.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 23, 2021)

Rang my GP, they were lovely. Booked in for Sunday morning at 10


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2021)

miss direct said:


> There are so many people who won't get it due to not being registered or wanting to fly beneath the radar so to speak.



Think you're right. Spoke to a mate last night, he's over 50, not registered with a local GP, doesn't know his NHS number. I said he should still have a go on the NHS website.


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I bought clippers last year, early in lockdown.  I am not going to pay to get my hair cut till I have saved enough haircuts to pay for them.



Same I got some clippers about a year ago. Particularly spurred on after meeting a couple of mates in a garden for some drinks. I can't recall if you were allowed to at that stage but I was going a bit mad and whatevs. One of them remarked though, "I see we all have the clown hair then."

I can't see me ever going to the barbers again TBH. It's not like there's much to cut though anyway...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2021)

i havent been to the hairdressers since i was 21 and cut my pony tail off!
to those planning to stick with clippers i recommend forking out for digital control ones like this - worth it what you save in paying hairdressers




__





						Philips Hair Clipper Series 9000 HC9450/13 with adjustable digital swipe action precision combs - Boots
					

Explore Philips Hair Clipper Series 9000 HC9450/13 with adjustable digital swipe action precision combs. Collect 4 Advantage Card Points for every Pound you spend.




					www.boots.com
				



it means you can adjust the length by the millimeter - Wahls 4 grades are too crude - too short or too long IME
also means you can do different lengths at different points - not as hard as it sounds (see youtube)


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Oh thats good news (for me anyway) as I do know my NHS number. I managed to persuade one friend to register with a GP but she hasn't got a NI number yet (no idea if that's connected at all.)


From what I understand they are not worrying about immigration status etc as they don’t want it to be a barrier.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 24, 2021)

My best personal consequence today, albeit not all that pandemic related, is that I've found it ultra-easy to make the decision *NOT* to go for a new and *much* better paid-CS job! 



The once threatened with, now *not* privatised  Land Registry ( a *great* employer here, from all I've heard from pals in the LR) was offering 35 new jobs -- some in Durham, most in Swansea .... *thirty-five!!!!*!  

If I worked there, I could walk (or cycle!) to work! (the roles were not wfh, apparantly, beyond the training stage anyway  )
And I could have been picking up lunch-food from Morrisons on the way  -- their salads are great!

*Big Butts* though  : these jobs involved :

*1. *Call centre work. I could answer phones for cash though, possibly ..... 
Butt then .......
*2.* *Ten thousand time**s* as important : Minimum thirty hours (four days) per week, *and!!!*! the _only_ days off you would be able to select with that, would be either Tuesdays or Thursdays**   

**Fuck that *festival-hostile* shit, man (many more  .... x a million at least, because no extra money at all ever is worth that. Not just ever, but never tooll!!).
(First-World "problems" etc.  , *BUTT!!!!! *   )

(Decision not yo be arsed was easy, as ever in my life ....  ...gets drunk instead of updating CV!  )


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 24, 2021)

It's an adjustment isn't it? I'm not going to complain because I feel 100% saner for being able to see people but even just having a coffee with someone is kind of knackering and I'm suddenly a lot busier. I'm trying to pace myself rather than cram things in because I can.

There is a sort of underlying ennui too. Like "is this it"? I feel very conscious of money I'm spending in odd shops or whatever. Homo economicus. Are we having fun yet?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I did register with a doctor a month or two ago. Is that all I need to do to be eligible for the vaccination when my turn comes? Having been out of the country for so long, I'm not sure how it works. What about people living here on various different visas? How will they get vaccinated? Is just being registered with a GP enough?



Visa status doesn't matter. If they're registered with a GP they can get referred for a jab that way, or if they know their NHS number they can book online, if they're old enough or in one of the other priority groups. 

NI numbers are different - that's about national insurance, nothing to do with the NHS at all, so nothing to worry about re the jab


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2021)

In Lewisham, there's now a walk-in vaccination centre (at the moment over 50's only) happening now and then, and you don't have to be registered with a GP

Not sure if this sort of thing will become more widespread.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2021)

ash said:


> From what I understand they are not worrying about immigration status etc as they don’t want it to be a barrier.



I think it's simpler than that even TBH - people pay an NHS surcharge along with their visa costs, so they have the right to use the NHS even if their visa says they're not eligible for recourse to public funds and so on. I mean, for the pandemic the govt would probably make exceptions if they needed to, but they don't need to.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 24, 2021)

I don't think 'status' should be a consideration at all wrt vaccination. We _need _to have as many people as possible vaccinated.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 24, 2021)

These guys aren't registered with doctors and are unlikely to register and there will be many more like them.


----------



## LDC (Apr 24, 2021)

miss direct said:


> These guys aren't registered with doctors and are unlikely to register and there will be many more like them.



Really? Significant numbers to impact the general high % level of uptake? What % of the country are like that, it must be much less than 1%.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 24, 2021)

Which is why the walk in "no registration" things Puddy_Tat mentioned are so important.

They need to be widely adopted and publicised.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Really? Significant numbers to impact the general high % level of uptake? What % of the country are like that, it must be much less than 1%.


I have no idea of numbers. Just saying its not uncommon.


----------



## LDC (Apr 24, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I have no idea of numbers. Just saying its not uncommon.



If you know or work with people like that I expect you have a skewed view of numbers maybe? I'd guess it was a very small percentage of the population overall.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 24, 2021)

Could equally argue that people who have no contact with people like this could have a skewed idea of what's "normal." Anyway I am not here to argue, am just feeling frustrated at the ignorance I face when dealing with some of these people. One told me vaccines are only for citizens even though I told him they're not. Many of them have a weak grasp of English and don't follow the news here, only from back home


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Which is why the walk in "no registration" things Puddy_Tat mentioned are so important.
> 
> They need to be widely adopted and publicised.



Yep - they are a fantastic idea, especially for people with weird work hours or chaotic lives. 

Though I wonder how they work in practice? I mean you're going to have to give _some _details. For some people who still refuse to register with a GP even during covid that might be enough to put them off doing it too. 

I do think it's going to be a really small number of people, though. I mean, 92% of homeless people are registered with a GP, and you don't even need that to get the covid vax.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 24, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Yep - they are a fantastic idea, especially for people with weird work hours or chaotic lives.
> 
> Though I wonder how they work in practice? I mean you're going to have to give _some _details. For some people who still refuse to register with a GP even during covid that might be enough to put them off doing it too.
> 
> I do think it's going to be a really small number of people, though. I mean, 92% of homeless people are registered with a GP, and you don't even need that to get the covid vax.


Yeah, I think I'm talking about a small number of people - perhaps "illegal" (yes, no such thing, I know) who are "outside of society".  Take a name (any name), give them a card, and give them the jab, and tell them to come back in 12 weeks to get the second jab.  It is a small number of people, but it is important.


----------



## Sue (Apr 24, 2021)

miss direct, this might be helpful.









						Doctors of the World launches project to improve access to COVID-19 vaccines - Doctors of the World
					

Doctors of the World launches a project to ensure that everyone in the UK has access to COVID-19 vaccines, regardless of immigration status.




					www.doctorsoftheworld.org.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Though I wonder how they work in practice? I mean you're going to have to give _some _details.



yes, depends whether they are checked against anything.  there are some bits of health care where they don't, and i can't see many people going round for extra doses of the vaccine.

there's one branch of health care that when i have used, i have given the name 'john major' since the early 90s (using 'john smith' would have been disrespectful to the then leader of the labour party...)


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 24, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Could equally argue that people who have no contact with people like this could have a skewed idea of what's "normal." Anyway I am not here to argue, am just feeling frustrated at the ignorance I face when dealing with some of these people. One told me vaccines are only for citizens even though I told him they're not. Many of them have a weak grasp of English and don't follow the news here, only from back home



So even a no questions asked walk in centre may struggle to reach them?Through either mistrust of “the authorities” or simply not being aware?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, depends whether they are checked against anything.  there are some bits of health care where they don't, and i can't see many people going round for extra doses of the vaccine.
> 
> there's one branch of health care that when i have used, i have given the name 'john major' since the early 90s (using 'john smith' would have been disrespectful to the then leader of the labour party...)



Yeah, I guess that does work for that, so it's possible it could for this too. But I'm slightly concerned about people getting vaccinated and not followed up, too - I'm pro-vax, but it's not risk-free.



mx wcfc said:


> Yeah, I think I'm talking about a small number of people - perhaps "illegal" (yes, no such thing, I know) who are "outside of society".  Take a name (any name), give them a card, and give them the jab, and tell them to come back in 12 weeks to get the second jab.  It is a small number of people, but it is important.



It's probably more than just the people with no legal status. And TBF it's not completely unsurprising that some of them are wary. I have a white American friend who's only just registered with an NHS GP because she believes that using the NHS will somehow or other make it difficult for her to get citizenship when she applies for it in a couple of years' time - I think her theory is that it would show that she'd been a burden on public funds. She has registered now.

But that still is a really small number of people. Fortunately herd immunity is a thing, so we don't actually need to vaccinate every single person.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 24, 2021)

scifisam said:


> But that still is a really small number of people. Fortunately herd immunity is a thing, so we don't actually need to vaccinate every single person.


I'd still rather they all got the jab.  (as I'm, sure you would too)


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I'd still rather they all got the jab.  (as I'm, sure you would too)



Well, yeah.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 25, 2021)

I'll forward one of the translated information leaflets, thanks. Not much else I can do.

As for me, I'm wondering what happens if I'm away in London when my time for the first vaccine comes. Can I just book at centre near where I'll be or will it have to be in the area I'm registered with a GP?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> It's an adjustment isn't it? I'm not going to complain because I feel 100% saner for being able to see people but even just having a coffee with someone is kind of knackering and I'm suddenly a lot busier. I'm trying to pace myself rather than cram things in because I can.
> 
> There is a sort of underlying ennui too. Like "is this it"? I feel very conscious of money I'm spending in odd shops or whatever. Homo economicus. Are we having fun yet?


ha, this is exactly where i am at too. felt my mental health double with just a few meet ups socially with people. but also found it took some getting used too. and too get the anti climatic feel, and am also far busier, more focused, and tempted to go into shops all the time


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 25, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Could equally argue that people who have no contact with people like this could have a skewed idea of what's "normal." Anyway I am not here to t,   just feeling frustrated at the ignorance I face when dealing with some of these people. One told me vaccines are only for citizens even though I told himthey're not. Many of them have a weak gras anddon't follow the news here, only from back home



I work with a quite a few people who are born & bred white British, read the news, not particularly anti-lockdown or anything, not anti-vaccine, but who won't do PCR or surge- testing as they don't want to have their results recorded.
No issue taking lateral flow tests (in fact before they were widely available would boast they'd got a few from a mate whose girlfriend worked in a school or whatever)

I can't quite fathom the combo of mistrust & pig-headedness but it's definitely out there.

I just tell myself they aren't as bad as they could be, and enough people aren't like them, & that's all I can do.

(sorry I garbled the quote a bit)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'll forward one of the translated information leaflets, thanks. Not much else I can do.
> 
> As for me, I'm wondering what happens if I'm away in London when my time for the first vaccine comes. Can I just book at centre near where I'll be or will it have to be in the area I'm registered with a GP?



It's a case of they send you an invitation to book, rather than them giving you an appointment date / time, if that's what you mean.  I can't find anything specific about people who are temporarily away from home for whatever reason, or who move house between first and second vaccine.

How long are you going to be away for?

If it's only a week or so, then probably easier to book the appointment for when you're back.

It may confuse the system if you have first vaccine in one place and second somewhere else (apart from anything else, think it's considered best that you get two shots of the same vaccine, so it would be more awkward if the two places were on different types of vaccine.

If you're going to be away for a while then it may be worth ringing up and talking to someone rather than trying to do it all online - you can't be the only person to be in this sort of position...


----------



## elbows (Apr 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Really? Significant numbers to impact the general high % level of uptake? What % of the country are like that, it must be much less than 1%.



The authorities know that the percentage uptake figures they use are not perfect because they dont actually know how many people are here. And quantifying the unknowns obviously poses its own issues. Having said that, in percentage terms I wouldnt expect it to make a huge difference to the figures, but that doesnt mean the issue should be ignored. Any vaccination system worth its salt will put considerable effort into reaching those that are hard to reach.

Here is some boring detail about the two sorts o population size figures they use when coming up with %age figures. I've taken this from the weekly spreadsheets at Statistics » COVID-19 Vaccinations



> 1. Office for National Statistics (ONS) 2019 mid-year population estimates are provided as the official statistics and the best publicly available population estimates. This publication uses ONS denominators for National, Regional, Integrated Care System (ICS) / Sustainability Transformation Partnership (STP) and Clinical Commissioning Group (CCG) geographies. These estimates are consistent with the UK COVID-19 vaccines deployment plan and therefore provide a reference point on progress. They are the most accurate estimates available at national level, however they are less robust at smaller areas and are subject to a degree of uncertainty as they are 2019 estimates based on the 2011 Census.
> 
> 2. National Immunisation Management System (NIMS) denominators are also provided for Middle Layer Super Output Area (MSOA), Lower Tier Local Authority (LTLA) and Constituencies. NIMS denominators facilitate management of the vaccination programme at more granular levels and should be used when calculating vaccine coverage for public health purposes. NIMS denominators may provide an overcount if individuals are no longer resident in England, but may also be subject to some undercounting as they currently do not include individuals without an NHS number. Coverage can be viewed as being ‘at least’ the figures presented using the NIMS denominator. The NIMS denominators are based on the resident population and therefore people will be counted in the denominators if they live in England, even if their GP practice is in Wales or Scotland and they receive their vaccination outside of England. Therefore, when looking at lower levels of geography, areas near the borders may appear to have lower vaccine uptake rates than other areas of England.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks. Not sure how long I'll be away yet. Anything from a week to.. well, several weeks. For people who've used the online system to book, does it show options only in your local area?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2021)

miss direct said:


> For people who've used the online system to book, does it show options only in your local area?



I think it only offered me one place (the football stadium in Reading) and (unlike the earliest phases) you book both first and second shot in one go.

This was the regionalised thing - I did also get a text via my GP surgery later in the day inviting me to ring up and go to a specific but slightly more local place - as I'd already booked, I declined that one.

It may be different around the country.


----------



## Sue (Apr 25, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I work with a quite a few people who are born & bred white British, read the news, not particularly anti-lockdown or anything, not anti-vaccine, but who won't do PCR or surge- testing as they don't want to have their results recorded.
> No issue taking lateral flow tests (in fact before they were widely available would boast they'd got a few from a mate whose girlfriend worked in a school or whatever)
> 
> I can't quite fathom the combo of mistrust & pig-headedness but it's definitely out there.
> ...


I think for some people, it's because they don't want to self-isolate if they get a positive because they can't afford to be off work (financially and/or potentially losing their job).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Thanks. Not sure how long I'll be away yet. Anything from a week to.. well, several weeks. For people who've used the online system to book, does it show options only in your local area?



On the NHS site, after putting in your NHS no. & DoB, you get a 'find a vaccination centre' page, just put in a postcode near where you are at the time.

If you have to book both appointments, you can always change the second one later.


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2021)

Yep I've just done it. Managed to book first for May 10th at the big vaccination centre here. I first tried on Friday, ticking braille as an access need. This time didn't bother and it gave me appointments. Not great from an access to info PoV but at least they're booked.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 25, 2021)

Sue said:


> I think for some people, it's because they don't want to self-isolate if they get a positive because they can't afford to be off work (financially and/or potentially losing their job).



I totally get that, because that's the reason I consistently reported zero symptoms to the Zoe study during January - we were part-furloughed, ie understaffed, flooded with work & colleague straight-up begged me to make sure I didn't take a test, as then he'd be left alone in the office. (Obviously both of us would have tested if we had the 3 official symptoms,  this was just to do with reporting other symptoms to the Zoe app which I knew would trigger a test)

But now we're all back off furlough, so it wouldn't be such a disaster if people had to isolate, the people I'm talking about are managers paid a lot more than me, with more flexibility to wfh so I don't that's such an issue for them.

Though there's clearly an anti-test aspect to office culture!
&  I guess the more you're paid, the 'worse' it would be to drop down to SSP for 10 days, if you're financially over-stretching yourself.


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2021)

@ miss direct
The vaccination centres are shown by postcode so if you know you're gonna be away for say the next 3 weeks put the postcode of that place.

I think it's possible to book the second dose in a different area as it does ask do you want the second at the same place or not.


----------



## Sue (Apr 25, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I totally get that, because that's the reason I consistently reported zero symptoms to the Zoe study during January - we were part-furloughed, ie understaffed, flooded with work & colleague straight-up begged me to make sure I didn't take a test, as then he'd be left alone in the office. (Obviously both of us would have tested if we had the 3 official symptoms,  this was just to do with reporting other symptoms to the Zoe app which I knew would trigger a test)
> 
> But now we're all back off furlough, so it wouldn't be such a disaster if people had to isolate, the people I'm talking about are managers paid a lot more than me, with more flexibility to wfh so I don't get it.
> 
> Though I guess the more you're paid, the 'worse' it would be to drop down to SSP for 10 days, if you're financially over-stretching yourself.


Yeah, the people I know who've been reluctant have been in insecure, low-paid/zero hours contract jobs where they can't work from home. So it's pretty shit but understandable. Don't really understand why it would be a problem if you could wfh etc though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 25, 2021)

We're braving a trip into London tomorrow for the wifes birthday (we're picking up misc oriental food goods and maybe some clothes shopping), I've only been as far as Hoxton since last year and that was 4 months ago.

Bricking it.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> We're braving a trip into London tomorrow for the wifes birthday (we're picking up misc oriental food goods and maybe some clothes shopping), I've only been as far as Hoxton since last year and that was 4 months ago.
> 
> Bricking it.


I really wouldn’t. Central London is still pretty much dead.


----------



## izz (Apr 26, 2021)

Friend of mine, very clever woman, thinks about things, is considering not being vaccinated "because she doesn't like taking medication she doesn't need ".


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 26, 2021)

izz said:


> Friend of mine, very clever woman, thinks about things, is considering not being vaccinated "because she doesn't like taking medication she doesn't need ".



Can I ask you whether she seems otherwise free of any fruitloop/conspiracy tendancies?

If she's not down any rabbitholes , and I hope not, a bit of persuasion might work maybe??


----------



## izz (Apr 26, 2021)

I had not suspected her of anything like this before, quite level headed generally. All a bit baffling.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 26, 2021)

colacubes said:


> I really wouldn’t. Central London is still pretty much dead.


It was ok, biggest issue was finding a toilet.

We just went in out and to specific shops, have like 80 quids worth of stuff from the Japanese grocers


----------



## kabbes (Apr 26, 2021)

izz said:


> I had not suspected her of anything like this before, quite level headed generally. All a bit baffling.


It’s not baffling, it’s a reasonable default position if your focus is on your personal health, not community benefits.  Why should the default be to take whatever somebody asks you to unless it’s proved a problem?  As opposed to refusing medication until it’s proven both necessary and less harmful than the alternative?

If you’re under 40, possibly, and certainly under 30, the biggest argument in favour of taking the vaccine is to help the community as a whole.  But we live in a world where that idea is seen as so left-field that it isn’t even engaged with.  So we’re left with personal choices about personal benefits.  And in that case, why be surprised if somebody sees that equation as not being in favour of injecting something?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It’s not baffling, it’s a reasonable default position if your focus is on your personal health, not community benefits.  Why should the default be to take whatever somebody asks you to unless it’s proved a problem?  As opposed to refusing medication until it’s proven both necessary and less harmful than the alternative?
> 
> If you’re under 40, possibly, and certainly under 30, the biggest argument in favour of taking the vaccine is to help the community as a whole.  But we live in a world where that idea is seen as so left-field that it isn’t even engaged with.  So we’re left with personal choices about personal benefits.  And in that case, why be surprised if somebody sees that equation as not being in favour of injecting something?


Or, to put it another way, lots of people are selfish cunts.


----------



## xenon (Apr 26, 2021)

izz said:


> Friend of mine, very clever woman, thinks about things, is considering not being vaccinated "because she doesn't like taking medication she doesn't need ".



You know my sister?

Basically that's her atitude. no conspiracy shit. She reckons she's had the Rona too but yeah, so do most people.  Not that is reason to not get vaccinated.

Anyway I've told her I reckon she should get it, maybe have a rethink but have left it at that. We're both quite stubborn and would probably only fall out if I kept on about it.


----------



## xenon (Apr 26, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It’s not baffling, it’s a reasonable default position if your focus is on your personal health, not community benefits.  Why should the default be to take whatever somebody asks you to unless it’s proved a problem?  As opposed to refusing medication until it’s proven both necessary and less harmful than the alternative?
> 
> If you’re under 40, possibly, and certainly under 30, the biggest argument in favour of taking the vaccine is to help the community as a whole.  But we live in a world where that idea is seen as so left-field that it isn’t even engaged with.  So we’re left with personal choices about personal benefits.  And in that case, why be surprised if somebody sees that equation as not being in favour of injecting something?




My sister's answer to that, is she doesn't go out all that much anyway. Which is true.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 26, 2021)

izz said:


> Friend of mine, very clever woman, thinks about things, is considering not being vaccinated "because she doesn't like taking medication she doesn't need ".


This is my mum's position on the matter too. And she's 80, ffs. And generally really community-minded too. Won't budge, no point arguing about it any more.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 26, 2021)

It's not in itself an unusual position - that you have medical treatment when you're sick and definitely need it, and only then. People don't go to the dentist because their teeth are fine, that sort of thing. In many cases it's perfectly sensible, but obviously with preventative stuff it's a complete failure, and that's excluding the idea of community transmission as well.


----------



## izz (Apr 26, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It’s not baffling, it’s a reasonable default position if your focus is on your personal health, not community benefits.  Why should the default be to take whatever somebody asks you to unless it’s proved a problem?  As opposed to refusing medication until it’s proven both necessary and less harmful than the alternative?
> 
> If you’re under 40, possibly, and certainly under 30, the biggest argument in favour of taking the vaccine is to help the community as a whole.  But we live in a world where that idea is seen as so left-field that it isn’t even engaged with.  So we’re left with personal choices about personal benefits.  And in that case, why be surprised if somebody sees that equation as not being in favour of injecting something?


I do get that, she's 40-something but more importantly, has older relatives who she's quite fond of and wishes to spend significant amounts of time with.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 26, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's not in itself an unusual position - that you have medical treatment when you're sick and definitely need it, and only then. People don't go to the dentist because their teeth are fine, that sort of thing. In many cases it's perfectly sensible, but obviously with preventative stuff it's a complete failure, and that's excluding the idea of community transmission as well.



I do go to the dentist when my teeth are fine - 6-monthly check-ups and polishing.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 27, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> This is my mum's position on the matter too. And she's 80, ffs. And generally really community-minded too. Won't budge, no point arguing about it any more.



Does she get an annual flu jab?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 27, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I think it's simpler than that even TBH - people pay an NHS surcharge along with their visa costs, so they have the right to use the NHS even if their visa says they're not eligible for recourse to public funds and so on. I mean, for the pandemic the govt would probably make exceptions if they needed to, but they don't need to.



They get charged though, depending on their status. 14k to give birth! Not relevant to the vaccine though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2021)

Second jab done and dusted.

They’ve got the efficiency down pat which is nice.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2021)

First jab Thursday. Realised I’ve got quite mixed feelings about it. Hmmmm.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 27, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> They get charged though, depending on their status. 14k to give birth! Not relevant to the vaccine though.



Isn't that just tourists?


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 27, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It’s not baffling, it’s a reasonable default position if your focus is on your personal health, not community benefits.  Why should the default be to take whatever somebody asks you to unless it’s proved a problem?  As opposed to refusing medication until it’s proven both necessary and less harmful than the alternative?
> 
> If you’re under 40, possibly, and certainly under 30, the biggest argument in favour of taking the vaccine is to help the community as a whole.  But we live in a world where that idea is seen as so left-field that it isn’t even engaged with.  So we’re left with personal choices about personal benefits.  And in that case, why be surprised if somebody sees that equation as not being in favour of injecting something?


Even if you don't give a fig about the wider community as a whole, most people have a smaller local community primarily their family they will care about. Beside's if you're thinking purely in terms of personal benefit no matter how young you are now, you won't stop aging and we can safely assume that foreign travel is off the table pretty much forever for the unvaccinated.
There are going to be some holdouts who for whatever reason don't get vaccinated but even those who don't positively want it, it's going to be hard for many to not have it anyway.


----------



## Winot (Apr 27, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> First jab Thursday. Realised I’ve got quite mixed feelings about it. Hmmmm.



Why?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 27, 2021)

Winot said:


> Why?


Complicated. But partly it's another barrier removed to me going back to "normal". And the pandemic has shown me I didn't really like "normal".


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 27, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Isn't that just tourists?



No. Lots of people subject to immigration control have to pay for some aspects of healthcare. Primary care, emergency treatment, being sectioned, treatment for some kinds of infectious diseases and family planning is always free but other types aren’t necessarily. It depends on the type of visa.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 27, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Does she get an annual flu jab?


Once. It made her feel ill. This is part of her reasoning for not having it. As she hasn't had flu for decades thanks to her amazing immunity and the only time she relented and had the vaccine she ended up with flu-like symptoms.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 27, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Once. It made her feel ill. This is part of her reasoning for not having it. As she hasn't had flu for decades thanks to her amazing immunity and the only time she relented and had the vaccine she ended up with flu-like symptoms.



Is she aware of the eradication of smallpox, and the eradication in most countries of polio? Both achieved through vaccination programmes.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 27, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Is she aware of the eradication of smallpox, and the eradication in most countries of polio? Both achieved through vaccination programmes.


Yes she is quite aware. It's maddening. I think it's a mixture of stubborn self belief in her own health, a dash of fatalism ('if it's my time to go then fine') and a general mistrust of chemicals / drugs / artificial substances. The only thing that will make her have it is if she is prevented from going on her coach holidays.


----------



## izz (Apr 27, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Complicated. But partly it's another barrier removed to me going back to "normal". And the pandemic has shown me I didn't really like "normal".


I pretty much hated 'normal' as well, lockdown has been great for me in some ways. I don't know if this is any comfort but some organisations don't plan on becoming fully normal again at all.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 29, 2021)

First jab done. So now I can stay at home and never go out anywhere with a bit more safety


----------



## izz (Apr 29, 2021)

My second one is tomorrow. There are benefits to being old.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2021)

izz said:


> I pretty much hated 'normal' as well, lockdown has been great for me in some ways. I don't know if this is any comfort but some organisations don't plan on becoming fully normal again at all.



Both siblings report minor employee rebellions currently when the companies asked them to start planning a timetable of going back in. White colour wfh stuff but its amusing nonetheless.


----------



## Boudicca (May 4, 2021)

My Syrian friend wants come and stay for a few days from May 11th, I have told him it is against the rules at the moment, but he doesn't seem to want to understand.

I've just checked the lockdown lifting rules and there is nothing about overnight stays for friends and families, just that hotels can open from 17th and something about guidance on hugging tbc.

If I lived on my own, I would let him come, but I have lodgers and it could all go to pot very quickly if I break the rules.


----------



## kabbes (May 4, 2021)

You can’t even see friends indoors at home at all by May 11.


----------



## Boudicca (May 4, 2021)

kabbes said:


> You can’t even see friends indoors at home at all by May 11.


Yes, I know.  Although could I revive my Airbnb listing and book him in from 17th?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, I know.  Although could I revive my Airbnb listing and book him in from 17th?



I think you're allowed to stay with friends and family from the 17th, you don't need the AirBnB angle AFAIK.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think you're allowed to stay with friends and family from the 17th, you don't need the AirBnB angle AFAIK.


Ooh really? Can we touch each other?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 7, 2021)

Our August holiday has been cancelled. We booked in January fully aware that it may not happen. 

Apparently Swissair cancelled the flight in  February but we only found out today


----------



## miss direct (May 7, 2021)

I had a crazy idea that I would go to Turkey later this month, as all my personal possessions are still there and I have banking to sort out. I also really miss my friends. But it's now on the red list, so won't be happening.


----------



## Cloo (May 10, 2021)

So we're now in an interesting situation with daughter's bat mitzvah. Synagogue has said they will be easing up on restrictions after 21st June (5 days before) if things go to plan - so we may be able to have more guests, but we don't know how many, and we don't know when we'll know how many. And the service will be more like usual (currently it's much shortened) but we don't know how long, so I'm not sure what we tell our garden party caterers re: start time. It would be lovely to have the BM in the first near 'normal' service if that happens, but it's also somewhat confusing! I guess, whatever the gov says we will have a good idea which way things are going by about a fortnight beforehand - presumably unless there is a worrying surge by then, things will proceed as planned with reopening.


----------



## scifisam (May 10, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> My Syrian friend wants come and stay for a few days from May 11th, I have told him it is against the rules at the moment, but he doesn't seem to want to understand.
> 
> I've just checked the lockdown lifting rules and there is nothing about overnight stays for friends and families, just that hotels can open from 17th and something about guidance on hugging tbc.
> 
> If I lived on my own, I would let him come, but I have lodgers and it could all go to pot very quickly if I break the rules.



Does he want to stay on those specific dates because he's going to be between homes? I'd have thought that'd be an exception if so - I mean, he'd have to stay _somewhere._


----------



## Boudicca (May 11, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Does he want to stay on those specific dates because he's going to be between homes? I'd have thought that'd be an exception if so - I mean, he'd have to stay _somewhere._


No, just a holiday, he stayed with me for a couple of months through Refugees at Home but lives in Stockton now.  A couple of people here clarified that it was 'legal' after 17th, so I told him he had to wait unti then.  Except that there won't be a room for him because it looks as though another friend who is marooned in Jamaica might make it back here on 18th. So sofabed in the sewing room only.


----------



## Boudicca (May 11, 2021)

I'm feeling very creaky so I booked mysefl into a 'Wellness Centre' for a six week course of massage and chiropractic treatments.

When I got there, the two receptionists were huddled together behind the counter without masks.  Fair enough I thought, there is a small screen at one end of the counter.  In the corridor behind them, three staff were having a conversation and only one was wearing a mask.  Then my 'doctor' ushered me into her room, pointed to a chair for me and then sat down about 1 metre away from me and started talking.  Again with no mask.

I said that I was not comfortable and she looked very shocked and offered to put the mask on.  I said it was too late for that and left.


----------



## LDC (May 11, 2021)

Getting the train to London today for couple of days there, first time in another city in 9 months!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Getting the train to London today for couple of days there, first time in another city in 9 months!


Mate I've had a mare with restaurants and pubs. Try and book. Had two weekends of not being able to get a table.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 11, 2021)

Prob be fine but just worth looking into!


----------



## LDC (May 11, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Mate I've had a mare with restaurants and pubs. Try and book. Had two weekends of not being able to get a table.



Thanks! Friend booked us somewhere tomorrow night, going to just grab something to take out this evening and walk along the canal maybe.


----------



## Teaboy (May 11, 2021)

Cloo said:


> So we're now in an interesting situation with daughter's bat mitzvah. Synagogue has said they will be easing up on restrictions after 21st June (5 days before) if things go to plan - so we may be able to have more guests, but we don't know how many, and we don't know when we'll know how many. And the service will be more like usual (currently it's much shortened) but we don't know how long, so I'm not sure what we tell our garden party caterers re: start time. It would be lovely to have the BM in the first near 'normal' service if that happens, but it's also somewhat confusing! I guess, whatever the gov says we will have a good idea which way things are going by about a fortnight beforehand - presumably unless there is a worrying surge by then, things will proceed as planned with reopening.



I managed to sit through most of yesterday's downing street briefing.  The couple of questions from journalists who weren't dribbling on about hugging and hand holding did try and get some info on what happens come the June date.  Johnson wouldn't be drawn on it but did say we will be hearing a lot more over the coming weeks.

They really need to get their shit together on that because there will be people making plans based upon no restrictions.  I know of people who having wedding invites to 80 people plus weddings for late June / early July.   If they are going to phase it people need to know early.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> They really need to get their shit together on that because there will be people making plans based upon no restrictions.  I know of people who having wedding invites to 80 people plus weddings for late June / early July.   If they are going to phase it people need to know early.



They've already said it depends on data over 3 weeks, another week looking at it, then a week's notice of changes, no ones knows what the impact is going to be from next week's lifting of restrictions, so they can't promise anything further ATM.

Also, in respect of the likes of weddings, nightclubs, etc., they will be subject to the results of the scientific Events Research Programme, there's no guarantees about what other restrictions will be lifted until the week before the 21st June, so anyone sending out invites to 80 people for a wedding are taking a risk TBH.


----------



## Cloo (May 11, 2021)

Indeed - we're lucky in that our party 'venue' is my inlaws garden and our basic plan was a core invite of 30 that we should be able to have as a minimum. Our catering is a fish & chip van, and their starting price was for up to 60 people, which gives us a ceiling, so hopefully we can take another 30 people - I have added a note to those people's invites saying 'Really hope you can join us but it will depend on rules at the time'. I can just about cope with 30 or 60, but I wouldn't want to be dealing with 30 or, I dunno, 120.

As it is we're not actually inviting our closest mates partly because gsv's mates are so interlinked that you can't invite one lot without inviting everyone else, so outside of family and Esme's friends, we're sticking to friends from synagogue as they're the people it will be most meaningful to.

Our neighbours are having a belated party for daughter's BM (which was in March and was able to happen just after the synagogue reopened) on Monday 21st, which we're invited to!

It was quite difficult to book stuff like gazebos and some staff to pour drinks because of course, everyone wants to have parties that weekend  to make up for lost time - but this BM date was booked over a year ago so it really is the weekend we had to have the party!

I guess by a fortnight before we'll know which way the wind is  blowing as they'll have had 4 weeks and will be able to see if there are any alarming rises.


----------



## Teaboy (May 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They've already said it depends on data over 3 weeks, another week looking at it, then a week's notice of changes, no ones knows what the impact is going to be from next week's lifting of restrictions, so they can't promise anything further ATM.



Well, yes and no.  You're talking about whether it will be safe to move to the next phase.  I was talking about what the next phase looks like should it be deemed safe.  With all the previous landmark dates we've had a clear and pre-set idea of what will be allowed should it be deemed safe to do so.  All we have now is what Johnson said back in February which was basically _largely back to normal._

Anyone wishing to plan an event which include numbers of people will want to know what restrictions apply.  I think most people will understand if its not safe but want to know what is considered safe.  If I had a big wedding planned for the end of June (as some do) I'd want to know now if safe means no more than 60 people or whatever.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Well, yes and no.  You're talking about whether it will be safe to move to the next phase.  I was talking about what the next phase looks like should it be deemed safe.  With all the previous landmark dates we've had a clear and pre-set idea of what will be allowed should it be deemed safe to do so.  All we have now is what Johnson said back in February which was basically _largely back to normal._
> 
> Anyone wishing to plan an event which include numbers of people will want to know what restrictions apply.  I think most people will understand if its not safe but want to know what is considered safe.  If I had a big wedding planned for the end of June (as some do) I'd want to know now if safe means no more than 60 people or whatever.



The actual wording is 'the government hopes to be in a position to remove all legal limits on social contact', so that is what they hope will be how 'the next phase looks like should it be deemed safe', but as with all stages it's subject to the data, and for this stage the outcome of the Events Research Programme, which is ongoing and hasn't reported yet, so it's too early for them to say if there will be any restrictions, but they hope not.


----------



## Cloo (May 11, 2021)

We nonetheless have a Zoom celebration the weekend before a) to include gsv's family abroad and any friends who are interested and b) honestly,  just in case somehow everything's gone to shit in the meantime  we have something. 

I do wonder if streaming events will continue post covid as a way to include family and friends abroad without people having to travel.


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I do wonder if streaming events will continue post covid as a way to include family and friends abroad without people having to travel.



I bet it will, for a lot of reasons. So many people have family and friends who are far away, too skint, not well enough, too busy or who just can't justify using taking time off work for X when they have other family/personal demands on their holiday time.


----------



## Cloo (May 11, 2021)

Effectively we're going to use our zoom so Ez has a practice run of her readings and we can do speeches,  as the party will probably be more casual than that. But it will be nice to include gsv's family from abroad,  and hopefully my aunt in Slovakia

Yeah, wouldn't be surprised if we do one for son's bar mitzvah in 3 years' time anyway, especially if this one goes well.


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 12, 2021)

My girlfriend has to have a pcr test as last week she had a meal at a bar where a member of staff has tested positive for the Indian Covid variant. She - and the friends she'd been with - found out because I follow the local paper on Facebook, not because of the NHS Covid app or Test & Trace, despite her and her friends all signing in on the app and the table booking being made with her name and phone number.


----------



## Cloo (May 13, 2021)

With the bat mitzvah coming up next month I'm basically sticking my fingers in my ears and going 'LALALALA!' at articles about variants and 'worrying' figures 😬

But I guess, on our purely selfish event level,  we wouldnt have been able to have it if Monday's changes weren't in the offing,  but if their easing causes immediate issues,  we're just in the same place as if they hadn't happened. But with less money than if, say, they'd decided to hold off until July.😵


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 13, 2021)

crossthebreeze said:


> My girlfriend has to have a pcr test as last week she had a meal at a bar where a member of staff has tested positive for the Indian Covid variant. She - and the friends she'd been with - found out because I follow the local paper on Facebook, not because of the NHS Covid app or Test & Trace, despite her and her friends all signing in on the app and the table booking being made with her name and phone number.


So, a member of staff got a positive result for Covid 19 on May 3rd. The bar has been temporarily closed since then, as all staff considered contacts, and 8 cases have since been identified linked to the bar,  including 1 case which has been identified as the Indian variant.  The Director of North Tyneside Public Health made the announcement on 12th May that customers who had been to the bar between April 23rd and May 3rd should take a PCR test (but did not have to isolate unless testing positive), and this was covered by local media. My girlfriend had been to the bar on 29th April, and has heard nothing through the NHS app, and has not been contacted by National Test & Trace, or local Public Health. She took a PCR test this morning. It seems like something is very wrong with the test & trace system still.


----------



## miss direct (May 15, 2021)

For the last few days I've periodically had this feeling like my throat has constricted and I struggle to breathe. I use my inhaler and it goes away. But happened a few times today. Is this a covid symptom or just an asthma thing? Should I take a lateral flow test?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 15, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Is this a covid symptom or just an asthma thing? Should I take a lateral flow test?



subject to the disclaimer that i have no medical qualifications whatsoever, if you're not coughing / got high temperature or any of the other standard covid symptoms, it sounds more like an asthma thing, but taking a covid test (now they are suggesting that people without obvious symptoms can have them) isn't going to do you any harm...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2021)

miss direct said:


> For the last few days I've periodically had this feeling like my throat has constricted and I struggle to breathe. I use my inhaler and it goes away. But happened a few times today. Is this a covid symptom or just an asthma thing? Should I take a lateral flow test?



Always worth doing a lateral flow test, the kits are free from some local pharmacies - check your local council website for availability, or order online, when I did, they turned up the next day.

I've been using them, because I've been taking a mate to a number of hospital appointments recently, and being in the hospitals have probably been the highest risk I've exposed myself too since the start of all this shit.






						Order coronavirus (COVID-19) rapid lateral flow tests
					

How to order coronavirus (COVID-19) rapid lateral flow home test kits.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## miss direct (May 15, 2021)

As I already had a pack, I've done a test. Just waiting for result but only one line so far.


----------



## quiet guy (May 16, 2021)

miss direct said:


> For the last few days I've periodically had this feeling like my throat has constricted and I struggle to breathe. I use my inhaler and it goes away. But happened a few times today. Is this a covid symptom or just an asthma thing? Should I take a lateral flow test?


There a lot of pollen in the air now especially with the Rape seed plants being in full flower around the South Yorkshire/ north Derbyshire area.


----------



## miss direct (May 16, 2021)

I've never been affected by pollen before, but I suppose I also haven't spent a spring in the UK since I was 25...

Test was negative, which was reassuring. Impossible to swab tonsils without touching tongue though.


----------



## sideboob (May 17, 2021)

State of Emergency is broadening across Japan.  My prefecture is finally in it`s first SOE starting today, nothing seems to have changed though.  So as I watch various areas of the world starting to improve, I sit back and watch the shitshow that is Japans handling of Covid19.


----------



## elbows (May 17, 2021)

sideboob said:


> State of Emergency is broadening across Japan.  My prefecture is finally in it`s first SOE starting today, nothing seems to have changed though.  So as I watch various areas of the world starting to improve, I sit back and watch the shitshow that is Japans handling of Covid19.



Its mostly been true to expected form there hasnt it, tragically? The establishment in Japan has its own particular version of bullshit and lip-service and contradictions. I know from trying to follow the Fukushima nuclear disaster that the press there can struggle to get beyond deference towards authorities and leaves giant holes where vital questions should have been asked, but that there were moments where they mananged to venture beyond that narrow comfort zone. Hows that side of things been in the pandemic so far?


----------



## sideboob (May 17, 2021)

I


elbows said:


> Its mostly been true to expected form there hasnt it, tragically? The establishment in Japan has its own particular version of bullshit and lip-service and contradictions. I know from trying to follow the Fukushima nuclear disaster that the press there can struggle to get beyond deference towards authorities and leaves giant holes where vital questions should have been asked, but that there were moments where they mananged to venture beyond that narrow comfort zone. Hows that side of things been in the pandemic so far?


I`m glad that you brought up Fukushima, the whole covid situation seems very similar.  After Fukushima and the tsunami a lot of information and footage was either censored or just ignored by the mainstream media.  It`s the same scenario all over again, trying to (and successfuly) maintaining the peace.  After Fukushima they downplayed and restricted journalists access in order to go ahead with the WTC, World Trials Championship for you non-motorcycle geeks.  It stinks of the same now, going ahead with the Olympics while Covid cases are at an all time high.
As always, thanks for your contributions elbows


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2021)

Shit day at work with rude people who do not read newspapers thinking that everything is fine now and we can do everything for them like we did before. Got told I was obnoxious for explaining the rules, and reacted badly to it. Still feeling shaky and angry and hating people and it’s only fucking Monday.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 17, 2021)

sideboob said:


> I
> 
> I`m glad that you brought up Fukushima, the whole covid situation seems very similar.  After Fukushima and the tsunami a lot of information and footage was either censored or just ignored by the mainstream media.  It`s the same scenario all over again, trying to (and successfuly) maintaining the peace.  After Fukushima they downplayed and restricted journalists access in order to go ahead with the WTC, World Trials Championship for you non-motorcycle geeks.  It stinks of the same now, going ahead with the Olympics while Covid cases are at an all time high.
> As always, thanks for your contributions elbows



This was particularly shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2021)

elbows said:


> the press there can struggle to get beyond deference towards authorities and leaves giant holes where vital questions should have been asked


Sounds familiar <hollow laugh>


----------



## elbows (May 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Sounds familiar <hollow laugh>



If you think its bad here, which it is, they take it to another level in Japan


----------



## dessiato (May 17, 2021)

New problem for me.

As I've said elsewhere, on Thursday last week Mother went for a check. She became jaundiced after the second vaccine. Thursday night we were told she had terminal cancer, and only days to live. 

Where I live had a massive spike so we were confined to the town.

As a result, I can't get home before next week to see her. Paperwork. Vaccine certificates.


----------



## Boudicca (May 18, 2021)

dessiato said:


> New problem for me.
> 
> As I've said elsewhere, on Thursday last week Mother went for a check. She became jaundiced after the second vaccine. Thursday night we were told she had terminal cancer, and only days to live.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this dessi.  

Do they make exceptions for circumstances like yours?


----------



## Cloo (May 19, 2021)

Government says they will announce intentions for 21 June on 14 June, 12 days before the bat mitzvah. That should give us reasonable amount of time to let half our guests know if they can come or not.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Government says they will announce intentions for 21 June on 14 June, 12 days before the bat mitzvah. That should give us reasonable amount of time to let half our guests know if they can come or not.



During this unlock, plans have always been announced a week before the due date.

I hope it's good news for you.


----------



## Cloo (May 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> During this unlock, plans have always been announced a week before the due date.
> 
> I hope it's good news for you.


I was thinking of it as usually having be a fortnight before, but I guess  I'm getting confused with the leaks.   As long as it's not going backwards, I'm OK with it, in fact I hope they don't unlock everything as I can't believe it's a good idea just yet.

Bro in law, who is head of public health for a London borough, is convinced Johnson will go ahead and open everything up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2021)

One of my students has come into college to tell us his mum is in hospital, on a COVID ward, with breathing difficulty. I have so much sympathy for him but FFS why did he not know so many months into this thing that coming into college is not sensible?


----------



## muscovyduck (May 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> One of my students has come into college to tell us his mum is in hospital, on a COVID ward, with breathing difficulty. I have so much sympathy for him but FFS why did he not know so many months into this thing that coming into college is not sensible?


Someone has probably told him it's fine to go in and he's believed them. Saw something similar happen a few months ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Shit day at work with rude people who do not read newspapers thinking that everything is fine now and we can do everything for them like we did before. Got told I was obnoxious for explaining the rules, and reacted badly to it. Still feeling shaky and angry and hating people and it’s only fucking Monday.


The next day an older disabled customer came in and told us he’d been in self-isolation for fourteen months and had only spoken to delivery drivers in that time. His voice was so loud and exuberant and chattering at length to anyone who’d listen, but he was so chuffed to be out and about that it made my day and made up for the shitty day before


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Someone has probably told him it's fine to go in and he's believed them. Saw something similar happen a few months ago.


He's had his first jab as he's vulnerable. I just gave him some lateral flow tests and sent him home. Now sat here trying not to freak out. I just want all this to be over.


----------



## Boudicca (May 20, 2021)

My friend has just flown in from Jamaica and is doing quarantine at my house.  He lives on his own in Jamaica in an area with a lower covid numbers than here.  He did a test before he left.  I'm not saying he is zero risk, he could have caught it on the journey, but given that I and my other lodger are vaccinated, I'm not too concerned.

My anti-vaxxer lodger (aged 57, could be double jabbed by now) has just turned up in the kitchen wearing a facemask.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 20, 2021)

My home internet connection wasn't working this morning so I drove into work.  When I got there, I found that they'd been doing all kinds of renovations that I didn't have a clue about.  One of them was redigging a sewer line in the office next to mine.  There's a giant hole in the middle of the floor about six feet deep, six feet wide by 20 ft. long.

Also, my boss said if I wanted to, I could work from home permanently.  My elderly mother is needing more and more help.  I could go take care of her and still keep my job in the city.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 21, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> ...
> 
> My anti-vaxxer lodger (aged 57, could be double jabbed by now) has just turned up in the kitchen wearing a facemask.


you're shedding vaccines!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 21, 2021)

I am now a qualified pcr tester and pcr mini lab operator

turnaround 15 minutes


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 21, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> My anti-vaxxer lodger (aged 57, could be double jabbed by now) has just turned up in the kitchen wearing a facemask.


It’s almost as if anti vax people are stupid


----------



## existentialist (May 21, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s almost as if anti vax people are stupid


They might be, but the glaring inconsistencies in their views are more, I think, about their conviction that a firmly held belief trumps all science.


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2021)

I’m not seeing what’s _inconsistent_ about this lodger’s views in this regard, even if their anti-vax  position itself is questionable.

They now have somebody staying in their house that has come from elsewhere (whether that be Jamaica or York is not really the point).  The lodger is not vaccinated and they know that this makes them vulnerable to infection.  As such, it makes sense for them to take measures to protect themself.

I think people get mixed up between “anti-vaccine” and “COVID denier”. Somebody might be very well aware of how dangerous COVID is and yet have worries about taking a vaccine that outweigh their worries about COVID. They might be willing to gamble that they can ride out the rest of the coronavirus pandemic by hiding from it and take advantage down the road of everybody _else_ having been vaccinated.  It’s selfish and it is a dubious reading of relative risks but it’s not inconsistent.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 24, 2021)

Yes, I had a long conversation yesterday with a colleague who hasn't yet had his first jab (has been offered about 4 times!) & he was quite honest about being simply more afraid of the one-in-a-whatever dying from a blood clot, than of catching Covid.  (He is a new parent, & afraid of leaving his child fatherless, I don't claim that's a rational assessment of the risks, but that is his actual fear)

But he's also worried that once everyone else has been vaccinated, he'll be more at risk of catching Covid since other people will be more likely to be symptomless carriers.  So I think he'll get it eventually.

However, some of the other anti-vaxxers at work are pro-Brexit, Covid-denying, 'don't take my freedom' whiners - if one them wore a mask to meet someone who'd flown in from Jamaica, I'd just put it down to basic racism, which is my prejudiced assumption about Boudicca's lodger.

In all cases, probably the answer is better education in critical thinking & assessment of risk (I include myself in needing that...)


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2021)

I've put on half a stone, that's a direct consequence of working in close proximity to the kitchen cupboards  Need to get back in the office more, and away from the crisps.


----------



## elbows (May 24, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I think people get mixed up between “anti-vaccine” and “COVID denier”. Somebody might be very well aware of how dangerous COVID is and yet have worries about taking a vaccine that outweigh their worries about COVID. They might be willing to gamble that they can ride out the rest of the coronavirus pandemic by hiding from it and take advantage down the road of everybody _else_ having been vaccinated.  It’s selfish and it is a dubious reading of relative risks but it’s not inconsistent.



Yes and there are other variations on that theme. For example I can hide from infection to a very high standard, developed a tentative preference for certain vaccine types above others, wanted to wait for more data, wanted to see if the UK government changed the advice about which ages get AZ vaccine, wanted to avoid having to go for a jab whilst suffering from hayfever symptoms, and was somewhat afraid of catching Covid whilst going for vaccination so I wanted to aim to have it at a time of low prevalence of the virus. But I knew my position would be flexible and subject to some whims and counter factors, so in the end the combined result of these factors only resulted in a delay of a few weeks in me trying to book a jab. I didnt even make strong attempts to choose which vaccine I had, eg I didnt reach out to GP etc to try to get my way, I used the same system as everyone else and just got lucky by chance of timing (I couldnt get a local slot on the system for some days and then when I finally managed to get one, it happened to be the same day they started letting under 40s book).

And the context of my fears about catching it at the vaccination centre (or on the journey) was that I've hardly left the house at all during the entire pandemic, so even though the risk was not that high, it was by far the biggest risk I took during the whole pandemic so far. I'll have to make a similar judgement when it comes to my 2nd jab, eg if it coincides with a high rate of infections due to another big wave, I will suffer stress due to an ugly dilemma.


----------



## MickiQ (May 24, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I've put on half a stone, that's a direct consequence of working in close proximity to the kitchen cupboards  Need to get back in the office more, and away from the crisps.


I've lost over a stone during lockdown despite not having been the gym in well over a year. Since I don't go into the office anymore I don't wander past the canteen whilst they're serving breakfast and get dragged in against my will by the smell of bacon.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2021)

Whereas I just don't think about it (food, snacking, hunger) when I'm at work, really.


----------



## Boudicca (May 24, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’m not seeing what’s _inconsistent_ about this lodger’s views in this regard, even if their anti-vax  position itself is questionable.
> 
> They now have somebody staying in their house that has come from elsewhere (whether that be Jamaica or York is not really the point).  The lodger is not vaccinated and they know that this makes them vulnerable to infection.  As such, it makes sense for them to take measures to protect themself.
> 
> I think people get mixed up between “anti-vaccine” and “COVID denier”. Somebody might be very well aware of how dangerous COVID is and yet have worries about taking a vaccine that outweigh their worries about COVID. They might be willing to gamble that they can ride out the rest of the coronavirus pandemic by hiding from it and take advantage down the road of everybody _else_ having been vaccinated.  It’s selfish and it is a dubious reading of relative risks but it’s not inconsistent.


I don't think I said it was inconsistent, it was more about the consequences which she has brought upon herself.  I'm also annoyed at the passive aggressive wearing of the mask rather than having a conversation about it, which I tried to have before he arrived.  But she is in a difficult position as we are both aware that if we tackle the subject head on, I will tell her what I really think and she will have to leave.  She has a job interview today which would require relocation, so here's hoping.

I have always welcomed visitors to my house and I feel she's going to put a real damper on my summer if she is still here.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 24, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Whereas I just don't think about it (food, snacking, hunger) when I'm at work, really.



Oh, I think about it plenty whether I'm at work or not   
But I always took my (healthy) food for the day into work and it was easy to avoid snacking, it's a lot more difficult to avoid at home.
I'm making a concerted effort to get back into the 'snacks/treats only at weekends' mind set atm, and it seems to be working.


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> I don't think I said it was inconsistent,


Others did, though


----------



## Elpenor (May 25, 2021)

Regretting have a hotel booking for mid July with a 28 day cancellation policy for a mates birthday party. I’d cancel and rebook but to get a 3 day cancellation policy is now in excess of £100 :-(


----------



## Boudicca (May 25, 2021)

I've mentioned that my friend is quarantining at my house.  He gave them my number as his UK mobile was not switched on at the time.  

They are calling him every day from a call centre in India.  Once his mobile was up and running, he asked to switch the number but they said he would have to start the whole quarantine process from scratch if he did that.

I've been home for the first 4 days, but I was out and about yesterday and this morning and didn't catch their calls.  

This afternoon I was driving back in my new car having very recently connected the Bluetooth to my mobile.  The phone rang, I panicked and then thought 'oh, I can answer it via the display.  I pushed the button and the display said 'the caller has been notified that you are driving'


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 25, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Whereas I just don't think about it (food, snacking, hunger) when I'm at work, really.





May Kasahara said:


> I've put on half a stone, that's a direct consequence of working in close proximity to the kitchen cupboards  Need to get back in the office more, and away from the crisps.



Depends so much on how busy you get during the day. Even in the office I was a boredom snacker.


----------



## andysays (May 25, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> I've mentioned that my friend is quarantining at my house.  He gave them my number as his UK mobile was not switched on at the time.
> 
> They are calling him every day from a call centre in India.  Once his mobile was up and running, he asked to switch the number but they said he would have to start the whole quarantine process from scratch if he did that.
> 
> ...


If someone is quarantining at your house, does that mean you should be quarantining as well?


----------



## prunus (May 25, 2021)

andysays said:


> If someone is quarantining at your house, does that mean you should be quarantining as well?



No, unless you or they start showing symptoms/get a positive test.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 25, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> I've mentioned that my friend is quarantining at my house.  He gave them my number as his UK mobile was not switched on at the time.
> 
> They are calling him every day from a call centre in India.  Once his mobile was up and running, he asked to switch the number but they said he would have to start the whole quarantine process from scratch if he did that.
> 
> ...


Boudicca's doorstep when she got home....


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

elbows said:


> I'll have to make a similar judgement when it comes to my 2nd jab, eg if it coincides with a high rate of infections due to another big wave, I will suffer stress due to an ugly dilemma.



Did you feel at risk of exposure in the vaccination centre itself? Or is your concern more about the journey there? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts re this and your experience of going in for your first jab.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Did you feel at risk of exposure in the vaccination centre itself? Or is your concern more about the journey there? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts re this and your experience of going in for your first jab.



Well I didnt feel too highly at risk this time because the level of infection is pretty low and I dont have any journey-related risk. My concern is a broader one that will pop up whenever rates of infection in general are high, so a future concern maybe, maybe not, depends what things are like by then.

The vaccination centre risk was largely down to all the unknowns due to not having seen what the setup was like before and people I know not having used that particular centre.

It was a bit surreal because the place I used is at a cinema. And obviously cinemas were allowed to reopen recently so they've now got this one split, part of it is for the vaccines and other parts are showing films again. Separate entrances though, thankfully.

The initial queuing area and the place of actual vaccination featured a very impressive through-draft when I was there, and the high degree of ventilation helped my sense of risk quite a lot. However before and after the vaccination they directed us to go and sit in some actual cinema screening rooms. People were placed very far apart, and the ceilings were high, but the air felt very still compared to the drafty main area. When sitting in the screen room they were using for post-vaccination 15 mins wait for reactions, noise from one of the other screens where films were being show was audible through the wall! Gazing at an empty screen was also a bit of a weird experience.


----------



## BillRiver (May 25, 2021)

elbows said:


> Well I didnt feel too highly at risk this time because the level of infection is pretty low and I dont have any jurney-related risk. My concern is a broader one that will pop up whenever rates of infection in general are high, so a future concern maybe, maybe not, depends what things are like by then.
> 
> The vaccination centre risk was largely down to all the unknowns due to not having seen what the setup was like before and people I know not having used that particular centre.
> 
> ...



Wow! That does sound surreal. And really interesting, thanks.


----------



## Boudicca (May 25, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Boudicca's doorstep when she got home....
> 
> View attachment 270257


Yes, I am now expecting that knock on the door, but the weather has been so crap, he hasn't even wanted to leave the house....


----------



## andysays (May 26, 2021)

prunus said:


> No, unless you or they start showing symptoms/get a positive test.


Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2021)

Me and Mrs Frank have managed to book vaccines 10 minutes apart for next week


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2021)

They don’t let you sit up the front and ‘drive’ the DLR anymore as the area is cordoned off for staff. It’s like I brought the kids all the way to London for nothing. Fuck COVID.


----------



## Elpenor (May 30, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> They don’t let you sit up the front and ‘drive’ the DLR anymore as the area is cordoned off for staff. It’s like I brought the kids all the way to London for nothing. Fuck COVID.


A candidate for the “worse than Hitler” thread


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 30, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Me and Mrs Frank have managed to book vaccines 10 minutes apart for next week


I think it's meant to 12 weeks apart mate. Boom-tish!


----------



## LDC (May 30, 2021)

Was in work today (out of hours acute medicine) and we were in the highest crisis level possible with 550 patients waiting for consultations. (Usually it's anywhere from 20-300 or so.) Also heard from a friend in Bristol who works as a paramedic and they were also on crisis level this weekend which made the news. Just don't know how this can continue, it's a slowly collapsing system...


----------



## LDC (May 31, 2021)

Over a glass of red wine in the bath started constructing a 'Pyramid of Crisis' image in my head to explain this.... Rock 'n' roll night time activity.


----------



## Edie (May 31, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Was in work today (out of hours acute medicine) and we were in the highest crisis level possible with 550 patients waiting for consultations. (Usually it's anywhere from 20-300 or so.) Also heard from a friend in Bristol who works as a paramedic and they were also on crisis level this weekend which made the news. Just don't know how this can continue, it's a slowly collapsing system...


Urgh I know it’s pointless to sympathise cos it’s like every shift, but sorry that sounds grim.

Much of the NHS, especially primary & acute, is not fit for purpose any longer (but also mental health services, and actually also many elective surgical specialties with their years long waiting lists). We’re just kind of pretending it is. I don’t know what will happen. It’s terrifying and people seem oblivious.


----------



## klang (Jun 3, 2021)

Last night I was dreaming that I was home in mainland Europe and my family met my son for the very first time. Today has been a difficult day for me. It's tough.


----------



## zora (Jun 3, 2021)

littleseb said:


> Last night I was dreaming that I was home in mainland Europe and my family met my son for the very first time. Today has been a difficult day for me. It's tough.



It's getting quite tough now, the continued uncertainty over travel, isn't it.  
I was quite easily able to do a year and a bit without seeing my folks in person, but now it's getting a bit long...
Can only imagine what it's like for you with your little one. Hugs!


----------



## klang (Jun 3, 2021)

zora said:


> It's getting quite tough now, the continued uncertainty over travel, isn't it.
> I was quite easily able to do a year and a bit without seeing my folks in person, but now it's getting a bit long...
> Can only imagine what it's like for you with your little one. Hugs!


Hating that Yoyo-effect. One place sort of ok, whilst the other place doing badly. Then things switch around, rinse and repeat. With politics as they are this is gonna drag on for quite a while.
Would have loved to spend time over there with him....but simply can't afford to quarantine.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 3, 2021)

I've liked Mation posts in this thread so that'll get you a bit closer. However checking my own profile I can see that this will be my 4,444th post in the approx 40 months  I have been a member of U75, I know that the last 15 of those have been during the Great Contagion but I can't help thinking I need to get more of a life as soon as possible when this is over.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 3, 2021)

I hear you, littleseb and zora . I often worry that I'm making a terrible mistake by living overseas and away from my lovely dad during this. There aren't even any flights between here and the UK any more.


----------



## klang (Jun 3, 2021)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I hear you, littleseb and zora . I often worry that I'm making a terrible mistake by living overseas and away from my lovely dad during this. There aren't even any flights between here and the UK any more.


tbh if I'd even start to assess my important life choices I'd go mad. The bottom line is that I've decided to settle and start a family over here. So here we are.
We had such a good plan worked out for his first year, had saved a bit of money to be able to afford to spend equal amount of time over here and over there.
Covid fucked it all. It's been a very lonely (but also beautiful and bonding) time for us. To think that my family missed all the key stages from him turning over to him starting to crawl to standing to eating to walking makes me very sad. Esp today it's doing me in a bit.


----------



## klang (Jun 3, 2021)

Friend of mine is in a similar position. the big diff is that she is in a very well paid wfh job. For her it isn't a problem to go home to her home country, quarantine, wfh, and spend a few weeks / months with her family, together with her son.
For us it's impossible.


----------



## zora (Jun 3, 2021)

Ah, it truly sucks. Not at all what you'd wanted it to be (apart from the beautiful bonding bits ❤) especially having had a plan to spend time here and there. Not surprised there are times when when you are feeling utterly gutted.


----------



## klang (Jun 3, 2021)

thank you Zora x


----------



## zora (Jun 3, 2021)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I hear you, littleseb and zora . I often worry that I'm making a terrible mistake by living overseas and away from my lovely dad during this. There aren't even any flights between here and the UK any more.



Big squidges for you, too, Yu_Gi_Oh, so tough! Xxx


----------



## klang (Jun 3, 2021)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> There aren't even any flights between here and the UK any more.


not doing it is one thing, not being able to do it bc covid is quite another. Take care xx


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks, you guys. xxx In almost every way, I'm living a wonderful life. It's just when I think too hard about the being stuck bit I get vertigo. But I came back here knowing this might happen. I made my choice.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 3, 2021)

littleseb said:


> Last night I was dreaming that I was home in mainland Europe and my family met my son for the very first time. Today has been a difficult day for me. It's tough.


No descendent here, but missing my family (and I can only handle them for about a week at a time)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I've liked Mation posts in this thread so that'll get you a bit closer. However checking my own profile I can see that this will be my 4,444th post in the approx 40 months  I have been a member of U75, I know that the last 15 of those have been during the Great Contagion but I can't help thinking I need to get more of a life as soon as possible when this is over.



One of my aims at the start of 2020 was to spend more time offline and oh, oh shit.


----------



## izz (Jun 4, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I've liked Mation posts in this thread so that'll get you a bit closer. However checking my own profile I can see that this will be my 4,444th post in the approx 40 months  I have been a member of U75, I know that the last 15 of those have been during the Great Contagion but I can't help thinking I need to get more of a life as soon as possible when this is over.


You're just bedding in 😊


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

Edie said:


> Urgh I know it’s pointless to sympathise cos it’s like every shift, but sorry that sounds grim.
> 
> Much of the NHS, especially primary & acute, is not fit for purpose any longer (but also mental health services, and actually also many elective surgical specialties with their years long waiting lists). We’re just kind of pretending it is. I don’t know what will happen. It’s terrifying and people seem oblivious.



Sorry missed this until just now, but thanks Edie TBH my work is OK mostly, only deal with one patient at a time so a list of 10 or 10,000 in some ways doesn't make a huge difference, apart from the fact that they're sometimes pissed off or have given up already and gone to ED.

I agree though, the system as it is isn't fit for purpose. The problem is it feel impossible to fix without a complete restructuring of society, change in education, and how people live and work etc. I get why but it frustrates me when people go on about the money/funding issues in the NHS as if it's the only problem. Like for sure it's a problem, but the NHS at it is now could probably consume as much money as it gets, and I doubt the outcomes for people would improve that much.


----------



## Winot (Jun 4, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I agree though, the system as it is isn't fit for purpose. The problem is it feel impossible to fix without a complete restructuring of society, change in education, and how people live and work etc. I get why but it frustrates me when people go on about the money/funding issues in the NHS as if it's the only problem. Like for sure it's a problem, but *the NHS at it is now could probably consume as much money as it gets, and I doubt the outcomes for people would improve that much.*


I’d be interested to hear more about what you think needs to change (perhaps in a separate thread). The bit in bold is rather depressing.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2021)

I don’t agree that outcomes wouldn’t improve in a better funded service.  A lot of stuff is missed because staff simply don’t have the time to properly talk to the patients, which is where the crucial details will be.  A lot of stuff is picked up too late because appointments are repeatedly cancelled.  The kabbess has been waiting about two years for a follow-up appointment about a condition she has— who knows how it has developed in that time?  Some of it was COVID delays but she’d already been put off repeatedly before that had started.

You could throw money at equipment and medicine and I have no idea if that would help or not.  But if you doubled staff numbers and gave them working space, that would certainly help a lot.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2021)

The other thing is I am always staggered at how inefficient the systems are.  Wards need a dedicated workflow manager and public interface.  I don’t know how it’s done right now, but it comes across as a chaotic mess of individuals managing individual cases.  Nobody ever seems to know anything except the case they personally deal with and there is nobody to talk to.  I see the same things being done three times when they could be done once.  I can’t tell you how much NHS time we’ve wasted by being called in, only to find nobody is expecting us and having hours of people’s’ time (not to mention our own) being passed from pillar to post and then having to go home again to come back a different day.  And don’t get me started on the archaic approach to appointment booking.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 4, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The other thing is I am always staggered at how inefficient the systems are.  Wards need a dedicated workflow manager and public interface.  I don’t know how it’s done right now, but it comes across as a chaotic mess of individuals managing individual cases.  Nobody ever seems to know anything except the case they personally deal with and there is nobody to talk to.  I see the same things being done three times when they could be done once.  I can’t tell you how much NHS time we’ve wasted by being called in, only to find nobody is expecting us and having hours of people’s’ time (not to mention our own) being passed from pillar to post and then having to go home again to come back a different day.  And don’t get me started on the archaic approach to appointment booking.



This came through so loud and clear with my Dad when he went to hospital and how badly information was passed on that was important. Goodness knows what it would be like for someone with serious dementia. 

The final visit, where we couldn't visit of course, were basically told he was ok until we were told he was end of life. We had to phone up the hassle for information.


----------



## maomao (Jun 4, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The other thing is I am always staggered at how inefficient the systems are.  Wards need a dedicated workflow manager and public interface.  I don’t know how it’s done right now, but it comes across as a chaotic mess of individuals managing individual cases.  Nobody ever seems to know anything except the case they personally deal with and there is nobody to talk to.  I see the same things being done three times when they could be done once.  I can’t tell you how much NHS time we’ve wasted by being called in, only to find nobody is expecting us and having hours of people’s’ time (not to mention our own) being passed from pillar to post and then having to go home again to come back a different day.  And don’t get me started on the archaic approach to appointment booking.


I've seen a lot of 2 hospitals this year and the difference between the properly funded and well-managed one (Great Ormond Street) and the bog standard one (Queens, Romford) is staggering. I've also stayed on a private ward (by chance, like getting bumped to first class on a flight) and while the main difference came down to maybe 3 or 4 extra staff, the difference in level of care was huge.

Part of that difference is management, but most of it's money and resources.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2021)

maomao said:


> Part of that difference is management, but most of it's money and resources.


They aren’t unrelated, though.  Good management — both people and systems — is an investment that has to be funded up front.  It will save you money in the long run but I’m guessing that our underfunded system can’t spend what it needs to in order to sort it out.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2021)

When I say management needs people, by the way, I’m not talking about highly paid idiots pontificating about systems.  I mean things like well-resourced call centres.  When I need basic information or need to pass on basic information, why do I have to phone a specific hospital department, whereupon I inevitably get passed from one person to another and often get dropped completely?


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I don’t agree that outcomes wouldn’t improve in a better funded service.  A lot of stuff is missed because staff simply don’t have the time to properly talk to the patients, which is where the crucial details will be.  A lot of stuff is picked up too late because appointments are repeatedly cancelled.  The kabbess has been waiting about two years for a follow-up appointment about a condition she has— who knows how it has developed in that time?  Some of it was COVID delays but she’d already been put off repeatedly before that had started.
> 
> You could throw money at equipment and medicine and I have no idea if that would help or not.  But if you doubled staff numbers and gave them working space, that would certainly help a lot.



I don't think outcomes wouldn't improve at all, funding and the management of that money is for sure a problem and could be massively improved. And yes, definitely staffing and retention is also a problem, but the NHS employs 1.2 million people. Do we need to employ 2.4 million people? Or maybe more...? What's making so many people so ill?

Just seen your other post as I write this, which made me want to say that a constant issue I find is the lack of joined up comms/record systems, and the creaking and completely shit IT systems.

But at root a huge part of the problem is one with people and how we live and work. There's huge amounts of generalized anxiety, loneliness, increasing levels of chronic disease, an aging population, a lack of education about self care and management of minor illnesses by patients themselves, all sorts of stuff like that that's just getting worse and some of it is really hard to manage with any amount of money.


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

maomao said:


> I've seen a lot of 2 hospitals this year and the difference between the properly funded and well-managed one (Great Ormond Street) and the bog standard one (Queens, Romford) is staggering. I've also stayed on a private ward (by chance, like getting bumped to first class on a flight) and while the main difference came down to maybe 3 or 4 extra staff, the difference in level of care was huge.
> 
> Part of that difference is management, but most of it's money and resources.



Part of it is that is also there's a massive filter between people and accessing private heathcare, and that filter takes out all sorts of the problems the NHS faces in other areas leaving it much easier to deal with when you have experiences in the areas you mentioned. Also ward based hospital stuff is something that's probably the best run part of the NHS anyway, it's in acute and primary care where my experience is mostly, and that's the part of the system that's slowly collapsing I think.


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

Probably not the right thread, but post coffees what would I do to start fixing it....

Education: compulsory PE and self care classes in schools for all ages covering minor ailments and dealing with them, first aid, anatomy, healthy cooking, stress management, exercise skills, etc.

Primary care: recruit more GPs and other HCPs. Open up neighborhood health clinics that deal with small areas and are staffed by them and multi-disciplinary team of physical and mental health professionals. Be open 8am-8pm every day with appointments same day easy access through a mix of routes (remote, online, phone, face-face booking). Have them do regular health events/stalls at local community events and schools etc.

Hospitals: local hospitals where people access standard hospital based care. Link them to the above community clinics and people from both rotate between them a bit. Staff them well and have consistency of care where people work in specific wards long term. Link them to universities and other places where people train.

Other stuff: huge well staffed area hospitals in towns/cities where people get referred to for specialist level care. More green spaces with outdoor gyms and community led public health programs. Get rid of loads of NHS management. Centralize purchasing and procurement. National ambulance service but linked to and working out of local hospitals.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 4, 2021)

A lot of people aren't coping, and they're frightened. Even if they had the education to manage minor illness they want to see a doctor or nurse because they need the relationship and the experience of being looked after. To look after yourself you need the experience of being looked after first. Not keen on the notion of self care for that reason.


----------



## maomao (Jun 4, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Part of it is that is also there's a massive filter between people and accessing private heathcare, and that filter takes out all sorts of the problems the NHS faces in other areas leaving it much easier to deal with when you have experiences in the areas you mentioned. Also ward based hospital stuff is something that's probably the best run part of the NHS anyway, it's in acute and primary care where my experience is mostly, and that's the part of the system that's slowly collapsing I think.


We had some very bad experiences on wards (and some good) at Queen's though they were mainly in January and February when the whole hospital was under the most stress. 

I didn't think the private ward was that well managed to be honest. But there were more staff and the staff they had were more qualified. This also meant that staff had time to notice and help with long-running problems. We'd been asking for an ng tube for weeks because it's so hard to force a three year old to take medicine, his meds are crucial to his recovery, and at Queen's they felt that administering meds was a parent's job and we should just get on with it. On the private ward they actually saw the extent to which he was refusing and suggested an ng tube straight away. That was purely down to having an unhurried experienced nurse who felt able to suggest something rather than a HCA in a hurry who understandably didn't want to make more work.

I do think the whole thing needs restructuring. And some of the investment needed is in long-term commitments to staffing and training, experienced nurses won't appear overnight. But I also think money and resources can make a difference now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The other thing is I am always staggered at how inefficient the systems are.  Wards need a dedicated workflow manager and public interface.  I don’t know how it’s done right now, but it comes across as a chaotic mess of individuals managing individual cases.  Nobody ever seems to know anything except the case they personally deal with and there is nobody to talk to.  I see the same things being done three times when they could be done once.  I can’t tell you how much NHS time we’ve wasted by being called in, only to find nobody is expecting us and having hours of people’s’ time (not to mention our own) being passed from pillar to post and then having to go home again to come back a different day.  And don’t get me started on the archaic approach to appointment



Yes, we need more overpaid technocrats calling themselves 'workflow managers' and shit. 

More actual healthcare staff please.


----------



## Winot (Jun 4, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> A lot of people aren't coping, and they're frightened. Even if they had the education to manage minor illness they want to see a doctor or nurse because they need the relationship and the experience of being looked after. To look after yourself you need the experience of being looked after first. Not keen on the notion of self care for that reason.


This strikes me too. The GP model in theory could cover this, but is clearly broken due to insufficient GPs.

And yet every year talented and keen young people are rejected for medical degrees.


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

Winot said:


> This strikes me too. The GP model in theory could cover this, but is clearly broken due to insufficient GPs.
> 
> And yet every year talented and keen young people are rejected for medical degrees.



Yeah I think education for HCPs really needs looking at, especially doctors. I expect lots of very capable people get rejected for no good reason, or are unable to access for financial reason.


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> A lot of people aren't coping, and they're frightened. Even if they had the education to manage minor illness they want to see a doctor or nurse because they need the relationship and the experience of being looked after. To look after yourself you need the experience of being looked after first. Not keen on the notion of self care for that reason.



But it's both. Classes in first aid and self care now won't fix the problem now, but long term they'll help take some of the pressure off the NHS, especially if combined with less work, better housing, family support, more collective living solutions, quicker access to advice and primary and mental health care.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 4, 2021)

Winot said:


> This strikes me too. The GP model in theory could cover this, but is clearly broken due to insufficient GPs.
> 
> And yet every year talented and keen young people are rejected for medical degrees.



The GP model is too much pressure on individuals. MDT health centres are the way to go I think, shared caseloads, holistic. Someone posts on the sofa thread about a clinic in South London for adolescents, access to a doctor or nurse or counsellor or whoever depending on the issue. I'd love to work in a place like that.


----------



## Edie (Jun 4, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Sorry missed this until just now, but thanks Edie TBH my work is OK mostly, only deal with one patient at a time so a list of 10 or 10,000 in some ways doesn't make a huge difference, apart from the fact that they're sometimes pissed off or have given up already and gone to ED.
> 
> I agree though, the system as it is isn't fit for purpose. The problem is it feel impossible to fix without a complete restructuring of society, change in education, and how people live and work etc. I get why but it frustrates me when people go on about the money/funding issues in the NHS as if it's the only problem. Like for sure it's a problem, but the NHS at it is now could probably consume as much money as it gets, and I doubt the outcomes for people would improve that much.


Yes exactly!!


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

Totally agree, local MDT clinics connected to specific small areas are an important way forward. Social and de-prescribers, MH support, physios, social care, doctors, nurses, etc.


----------



## maomao (Jun 4, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> The GP model is too much pressure on individuals. MDT health centres are the way to go I think, shared caseloads, holistic. Someone posts on the sofa thread about a clinic in South London for adolescents, access to a doctor or nurse or counsellor or whoever depending on the issue. I'd love to work in a place like that.


My son has physio at one of these. It's wonderful; unlike the nightmare that is our GP service. I spent two and a half hours on the phone to get an appointment on Tuesday.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 4, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> But it's both. Classes in first aid and self care now won't fix the problem now, but long term they'll help take some of the pressure off the NHS, especially if combined with less work, better housing, family support, more collective living solutions, quicker access to advice and primary and mental health care.



Of course, all those things are needed but my point is there are limits to teaching self-care. Self-care is not a thing, it's a way of relating to yourself, and many people can't do that, not because they don't have the information or the skills. I'd talk about powerless and vulnerable people expect we all know that HCPs aren't the best at looking after themselves.


----------



## Edie (Jun 4, 2021)

I don’t have time to answer now, but the problems in the NHS go way beyond just money as LynnDoyleCooper says and he makes some brilliant points.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2021)

Hospitals have an additional identity crisis that goes beyond the difficulties with the health system, which derives from their social history.  I am doing this from memory, so I may have my timeline a bit off.  But as I recall it, their late 17th and early 18th century origins were in as warehousing the unproductive.  This included all types of unproductive, including the ill but also those with all kinds of social problems, from madness to fecklessness (in the way that it was seen at the time).  The architectural design reflected this — big wards where all kept inside could be viewed at all times by those in charge.  

As society moved towards managing populations through specialism and control through internalised normative behaviours rather than sovereign oppression, power needed to start actually dealing with the health of its population rather than ignoring it.  At first, we had the dehospitalisation movement (something around the late 18th century, if memory serves) — an aim to completely abolish hospitals.  This would be via placing health provision within the community itself, and we saw the birth of the GP (and, gradually, the social status and power accompanying this position).  

The problem was that as medical knowledge developed, GPs needed training.  In addition, new techniques were best developed by mass review of cases, studying problems systematically.  Hospitals were reborn as training centres and centres of study, and from this they developed a role as specialist providers of care.  The difference was that they now were focused on getting the sick back into their community rather than keeping them warehoused.  And GPs gained a new role as gatekeepers to these centres.

When we look at a hospital today, we can see all this history contained in one place.  A lot of the architecture is still based on the pre-17th century ideas.  There is a split between ideals of dehospitalisation (small, local clinics) and ideals of centralisation (big specialist units).  Some of the processes still seem to be aimed at warehousing the unproductive whilst other processes are about getting people done and out as soon as possible.  The broad aim is to keep people out of hospital — GPs have power in their community and a gatekeeper relationship with the hospitals.  At the same time, most care worthy of the name takes place in the hospital, not at GPs.  But people cannot directly access this care, so they are left with a Byzantine tangle of admin despair to get what they need.

I’m not offering a solution or a particular criticism in this post, just a perspective.  If you don’t understand how hospital care is embedded into social history, it’s hard to articulate some of the problems and their origins.


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Of course, all those things are needed but my point is there are limits to teaching self-care. Self-care is not a thing, it's a way of relating to yourself, and many people can't do that, not because they don't have the information or the skills. I'd talk about powerless and vulnerable people expect we all know that HCPs aren't the best at looking after themselves.



Yeah, I wasn't suggesting that was some magic sticking plaster. I guess what we see as the problem/s is partly due to where we work in the NHS and our training, but also our personality and experiences (know you know this, just thinking out loud...).


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 4, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I wasn't suggesting that was some magic sticking plaster. I guess what we see as the problem/s is partly due to where we work in the NHS and our training, but also our personality and experiences (know you know this, just thinking out loud...).



I didn't think you were doing that but I'm trying to say that 'self-care' is political and relational. Of course, I don't disagree with the idea that people being able to do more to look after themselves isn't a good thing, just that it's very complex and not just about information. As for where we work, I think all services have to manage their response to people's needs that might be expressed as coming under their specific remit but are actually about something else, it takes up a huge amount of time that takes us away from our specialisms, what we trained in and the work we want to be doing.


----------



## andysays (Jun 4, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I didn't think you were doing that but I'm trying to say that 'self-care' is political and relational. Of course, I don't disagree with the idea that people being able to do more to look after themselves isn't a good thing, just that it's very complex and not just about information. As for where we work, I think all services have to manage their response to people's needs that might be expressed as coming under their specific remit but are actually about something else, it takes up a huge amount of time that takes us away from our specialisms, what we trained in and the work we want to be doing.


What I got from LDC's original post was that (many) problems faced within the Health Service aren't just problems *with* the Health Service, they're deep-rooted societal problems which need societal change, including in working patterns, education and a whole load of other stuff.

The pandemic has perhaps made some of these issues even more obvious, but it certainly hasn't created them.


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

Yeah fuck the self care (as it were), it's a red herring really. I think it just pushed Red Cat buttons.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 4, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah fuck the self care (as it were), it's a red herring really. I think it just pushed Red Cat buttons.



You noticed


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> You noticed



A close friend is a clinical psychologist and every time someone mentions 'mindfulness' they go red and gurgle obscenities.

It's all the horror of medicine under 21st century capitalism isn't it?

Generations of abuse, poverty, horrendous lives, drug use, etc etc. and it's; "Oh have you downloaded a mindfullness app or had a self care day? Maybe you could make a TikTok about how much they helped."


----------



## kabbes (Jun 4, 2021)

A 21 year-old biomedical student on the kabbess’ course is having difficulty with the end of her degree because she is of Pakistani origin and her parents have gone back to Pakistan to look after her ill grandmother but got COVID and are now sick themselves.  She is left to take care of her young siblings, work a full time low-wage job and finish her difficult degree in the time left over.  Meanwhile, although she has been granted an extension, her library card has run out (final year), meaning when she traveled for 90 minutes to the university to use the library for a bit of peace and quiet, she was turned away.  She’s also having difficulty getting extensions to the computer software she needs to finish the course.

She spoke to the student welfare officer about all these issues.  What was the response?  “I think you should probably have some therapy.”

Honestly, I’d despair if there were any point in doing so.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 4, 2021)

What's frustrating about the creaking state of the NHS, is that all this was predicted, regardless of the pandemic, and solutions somewhat along the lines of LynnDoyleCooper 's arguments proposed back in 2010 with the Marmot report, which makes it very clear that creating a healthier society is not just the job of the NHS, and failure to do so will lead to impossible demands on hospitals. But of course, Tories, austerity, pointless NHS reorganisations, decimating of local government and here we are.


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2021)

Excuse the minor moan given all the above, just noting for the sake of it.

Got a text at 1700 yesterday from NHS to say sorry, they'd had to cancel my second jab apt on 26th July.
I rebooked online within the hour, no places on 26th so chose 27th. Got confirmed text and email.
Today, got a text saying my appointment was still on the 26th but not showing on the system.


Phoned 119 to find out what's going on. They said it was still showing as the 27th.
I asked if possible to alert any staff there, I'm blind and may need a guide into the queueing area. (Venue's a football stadium.)
Last time an ambulance medic there doing testing, happened to be passing and a bloke in the queue helped but I don't like relying on there necessarily being anyone helpful around. It's a big carpark...

119 said they could make a note but had to cancel this appointment and rebook.
Which they did for 26th July, which happens to be about 30 minutes before my original appointment time...

pfft. 


This stuff is / was making me a bit nervous about turning up and being told you're not on the list, go away. I will argue, if that happens.


----------



## MBV (Jun 4, 2021)

After diligently following the vast majority of the rules the NHS app tells me I need to self isolate for 6 days due to a close contact. This must have happened at the gym. I will of course but it is still annoying just as the weather is getting nice. Better get weeding the garden!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 4, 2021)

MBV said:


> After diligently following the vast majority of the rules the NHS app tells me I need to self isolate for 6 days due to a close contact. This must have happened at the gym. I will of course but it is still annoying just as the weather is getting nice. Better get weeding the garden!


Good on you for taking one for the team. You can do it!


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 4, 2021)

MBV said:


> After diligently following the vast majority of the rules the NHS app tells me I need to self isolate for 6 days due to a close contact. This must have happened at the gym. I will of course but it is still annoying just as the weather is getting nice. Better get weeding the garden!



Have you got everything you need, to do that?

Anyone to do a shop run for you if needed?


----------



## MBV (Jun 4, 2021)

Other than running out of milk yesterday I have everything I need. I had a supermarket delivery today to stock up. It's mildly galling when I read Gove returns from Portugal and doesn't need to self isolate despite the close contact as he got onto a daily testing trial.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 4, 2021)

MBV said:


> Other than running out of milk yesterday I have everything I need. I had a supermarket delivery today to stock up. It's mildly galling when I read Gove returns from Portugal and doesn't need to self isolate despite the close contact as he got onto a daily testing trial.



Glad to hear that you are well stocked.  Angry face at Gove, not you!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2021)

work is in a high risk / surge test area.

i'm currently only going once or twice a week but suppose that counts.

had been working towards going and seeing mum-tat at the weekend for the first time since all this shit started.

bugger.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> work is in a high risk / surge test area.
> 
> i'm currently only going once or twice a week but suppose that counts.
> 
> ...



Have you got any lateral flow tests?  If not grab some and do a test a couple of days before and another on the day you're due to see her.  Honestly, I'd go sooner rather than later as things are likely to get worse.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 9, 2021)

I've not seen my mum since all this started. We're not especially close but I am now feeling very guilty about it. I was initially planning to go down in the last couple of weeks, as I've risked a couple of long distance train trips for fun last month, but the new variant has spooked me a bit. Really don't want to fall at the final hurdle, eg get covid just before I am fully vaccinated - and my second jab is this week, and I'm just a few miles from an area that's very suddenly got a lot of cases, surge testing etc. And she is refusing to have the vaccine which doesn't make the decision easy either.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 13, 2021)

It's minor I know, but I got a ping through the NHS app on my phone saying "YOU HAVE BEEN EXPOSED TO A COVID YOU MUST SELF-ISOLATE" last night which has now ruined my weekend. I'm one of the few people who actually still run the fucking app tbh and look at what happens.

It only said five days, which means that I apparently was "in contact" with somebody on Monday, when I sat outside a pub in the open air for an hour or two and patently didn't catch the covid. OTOH I've been saying people should generally self-isolate on exposure warnings so I suppose I should do it myself, even if legally I don't need to (it's just "guidance").

I ordered groceries* on Deliveroo for the first time ever today and it made me feel (a) evil and (b) completely ripped off. Absolutely turning the bluetooth off next time I go out.

* booze and baccy


----------



## Flavour (Jun 13, 2021)

I think I am a bit depressed by the amount of people I know in Italy who say they won't get the vaccine. I cannot respect these people or view them the same way as before. It's very sad. The one chance for people to actually do something to contribute to improving the world (by getting vaccinated) and so many want to refuse this because... well, never for very good reasons. The knowledge that my respect for a large proportion of everyone I know has been permanently and seriously damaged is hard to take.

Makes me want to sort of re-direct my social life towards people who have been or want to be vaccinated but I don't know how to do that given that socializing is still not the same as it was 18 months ago. I can't just start texting people saying "hey you're one of the people I know who isn't a selfish cunt I would like to spend more time with you outdoors" though, in some fashion, I am going to have to do that in order to ensure a happy social life when we are fully post-pandemic.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 13, 2021)

Mrs Q and I have been to see my parents today, the first time we have seen them in the flesh in almost 12 months. Saw my brother there too, He told me that my nephew and his girlfriend have been contacted their landlord who tells him that the pandemic has caused him to sell up and offered them first refusal at buying their house since apparently the Govt hasn't been kind to landlords during the pandemic. My nephew and his girlfriend weren't interested, they are planning to buy anyway and reckon they can get something better for their money. This will just bring their plans forward some.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 13, 2021)

On that note I assume all my friends have been vaccinated but honestly how do I know!


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 13, 2021)

I have a fair few acquaintances (or as I call them now, cunts) who are unvaccinated anti mask types. One actual friend who hasn't had it - but he's nervous rather than anti, waiting to see if we all drop dead. Given the way rates are surging here I think he needs to get a move on really.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2021)

Just seen a relative's picture, lockdown hasn't been kind to them and they were already a big fella (and a big family).

I'm glad I've gone from pushing 90kg to hovering about 85-6 this last couple months.


----------



## Sue (Jun 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> On that note I assume all my friends have been vaccinated but honestly how do I know!


You don't talk about it? All my friends mention it and want to compare notes on when they got it done, side effects or the lack of them etc etc. (Everyone I've spoken to has got it as soon as possible which I'm not at all surprised about.)


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 13, 2021)

Sue said:


> You don't talk about it? All my friends mention it and want to compare notes on when they got it done, side effects or the lack of them etc etc. (Everyone I've spoken to has got it as soon as possible which I'm not at all surprised about.)


I do, but it’s the ones who haven’t mentioned it I am a bit cautious of. One who said “I’m not in a hurry to get it” and another who was unhappy after being under the weather after jab 1 and declared she wouldn’t get jab 2 - A bit heat of the moment I think.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 13, 2021)

Flavour said:


> I think I am a bit depressed by the amount of people I know in Italy who say they won't get the vaccine. I cannot respect these people or view them the same way as before. It's very sad. The one chance for people to actually do something to contribute to improving the world (by getting vaccinated) and so many want to refuse this because... well, never for very good reasons. The knowledge that my respect for a large proportion of everyone I know has been permanently and seriously damaged is hard to take.
> 
> Makes me want to sort of re-direct my social life towards people who have been or want to be vaccinated but I don't know how to do that given that socializing is still not the same as it was 18 months ago. I can't just start texting people saying "hey you're one of the people I know who isn't a selfish cunt I would like to spend more time with you outdoors" though, in some fashion, I am going to have to do that in order to ensure a happy social life when we are fully post-pandemic.


I started redirecting my social life months before the pandemic hit in a similar vein (a more general I don't want unsafe people around me any more) and it's a very long and deliberate process I'm still going through now. Sometimes it was obvious who I needed rid of but as time went on and my tolerance towards shitheads lowered I was really disappointed and surprised about some of the other people in my life I had to distance myself from. The pandemic played a big part in this as it's really shown up some people. It may seem like a bad time to do something like this but I think it's the best time because we're all having to be so deliberate about who we spend time with anyway, it gives us chance to think and really feel how our mood and thoughts change after we spend time with someone. It's not easy but it's so worth it. There are enough good people in the world that you don't have to spent time with the bad ones.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I started redirecting my social life months before the pandemic hit in a similar vein (a more general I don't want unsafe people around me any more) and it's a very long and deliberate process I'm still going through now. Sometimes it was obvious who I needed rid of but as time went on and my tolerance towards shitheads lowered I was really disappointed and surprised about some of the other people in my life I had to distance myself from. The pandemic played a big part in this as it's really shown up some people. It may seem like a bad time to do something like this but I think it's the best time because we're all having to be so deliberate about who we spend time with anyway, it gives us chance to think and really feel how our mood and thoughts change after we spend time with someone. It's not easy but it's so worth it. There are enough good people in the world that you don't have to spent time with the bad ones.



This. 100%.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 14, 2021)

My anti-vaxxer lodger is moving on, thank goodness.  She's a gentle soul really and were it not for Covid I would have been able to live quite happily alongside her beliefs about microwaves, mobile phones and wifi.

So now I'm looking for a new lodger.  Yesterday someone came to see the place who would have been OK, but he didn't offer to wear a mask, constantly invaded my 2 metre perimeter and said that he wasn't getting the vaccine.  So that's a no then.  I'm quite unhappy about making this decision, but that's how it has to be.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 14, 2021)

Hm. I was about to see if any of my team at work fancied a picnic seeing as how I've never met any of them but possibly now isn't a good time to drag people together via public transport from all over London 🤔
What do we think? I've had both jabs but I'm ancient, they're all a lot younger.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 14, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I started redirecting my social life months before the pandemic hit in a similar vein (a more general I don't want unsafe people around me any more) and it's a very long and deliberate process I'm still going through now. Sometimes it was obvious who I needed rid of but as time went on and my tolerance towards shitheads lowered I was really disappointed and surprised about some of the other people in my life I had to distance myself from. The pandemic played a big part in this as it's really shown up some people. It may seem like a bad time to do something like this but I think it's the best time because we're all having to be so deliberate about who we spend time with anyway, it gives us chance to think and really feel how our mood and thoughts change after we spend time with someone. It's not easy but it's so worth it. There are enough good people in the world that you don't have to spent time with the bad ones.


But how do you find the good ones?


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 14, 2021)

miss direct said:


> But how do you find the good ones?


You only have to find one or two and they will know many others. It does take time though and is a lot easier once you've settled down in one place for a while


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2021)

tomorrow's task at work is to un-do making stuff happen on 21 june 

although i had only done the absolute minimum necessary in advance, so the alternative task would have been finishing stuff

meh


----------



## miss direct (Jun 14, 2021)

I read your post and it really spoke to me. I've spent a few nights out recently thinking "I don't really want to be here", but the alternative is sitting in my room on my own. I'll make more of an effort once I am in one place. Thanks.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 14, 2021)

I am also a bit paranoid that my single dose J&J vaccine, being demonstrably the least effective vaccine, will not protect me from the Delta variant if I am exposed to a significant viral load (increasingly likely to happen at some point). I don't want to be one of those horror stories of people who get sick despite having had the vaccine which the media (in Italy) will pore over, encouraging more and more people not to get vaccinated cos "what's the point if it doesn't even work?"


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 14, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I started redirecting my social life months before the pandemic hit in a similar vein (a more general I don't want unsafe people around me any more) and it's a very long and deliberate process I'm still going through now. Sometimes it was obvious who I needed rid of but as time went on and my tolerance towards shitheads lowered I was really disappointed and surprised about some of the other people in my life I had to distance myself from. The pandemic played a big part in this as it's really shown up some people. It may seem like a bad time to do something like this but I think it's the best time because we're all having to be so deliberate about who we spend time with anyway, it gives us chance to think and really feel how our mood and thoughts change after we spend time with someone. It's not easy but it's so worth it. There are enough good people in the world that you don't have to spent time with the bad ones.


I'm not sure I agree with this. I see your point, but I think one has friends for different reasons. Agreeing with them about science, public health policy and attitudes to personal and collective risk aren't necessarily the most compelling ones in normal times. They might be fun at parties, or tell great jokes, or be a terrific listener, or have a deep abiding love of your mutual stamp-collecting hobby.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 14, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this. I see your point, but I think one has friends for different reasons. Agreeing with them about science, public health policy and attitudes to personal and collective risk aren't necessarily the most compelling ones in normal times. They might be fun at parties, or tell great jokes, or be a terrific listener, or have a deep abiding love of your mutual stamp-collecting hobby.


Indeed, having differing opinions on public health policy was mostly fine in normal times (unless they were in favor of dismantling the NHS or something) ... but these aren't normal times and I think there's something true in the old adage of true character being revealed under pressure. We're in a crisis and there's something people can do to try and solve it (get vaccinated), and people who refuse have lost a lot of respect in my eyes.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 15, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Hm. I was about to see if any of my team at work fancied a picnic seeing as how I've never met any of them but possibly now isn't a good time to drag people together via public transport from all over London 🤔
> What do we think? I've had both jabs but I'm ancient, they're all a lot younger.



It's a picnic, so the outside part will be safe, and public transport hasn't shown up as a big risk, surprisingly, plus some might be able to cycle in. Vaccines in some London areas are open to 25 and up, too.

I'd say your only issue might be that they already have other picnics or social events planned. I'm an old fucker and went to three picnics this weekend.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 15, 2021)

scifisam said:


> It's a picnic, so the outside part will be safe, and public transport hasn't shown up as a big risk, surprisingly, plus some might be able to cycle in. Vaccines in some London areas are open to 25 and up, too.
> 
> I'd say your only issue might be that they already have other picnics or social events planned. I'm an old fucker and went to three picnics this weekend.


I'm a bit put off by reports on the London thread of low mask compliance on public transport.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 15, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Hm. I was about to see if any of my team at work fancied a picnic seeing as how I've never met any of them but possibly now isn't a good time to drag people together via public transport from all over London 🤔
> What do we think? I've had both jabs but I'm ancient, they're all a lot younger.


I'd couch it in exactly the same way as you have here.  You'd love to meet them but would quite understand if they didn't want to make the journey.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 15, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Indeed, having differing opinions on public health policy was mostly fine in normal times (unless they were in favor of dismantling the NHS or something) ... but these aren't normal times and I think there's something true in the old adage of true character being revealed under pressure. We're in a crisis and there's something people can do to try and solve it (get vaccinated), and people who refuse have lost a lot of respect in my eyes.


Well, I found the isolation of lockdown pretty unbearable and I've been very tempted to have a purge of friends who didn't make an effort to keep in touch but I'd only be harming myself. We've all been through it. To an extent I think this is depression talking. 

The judgementalism and finger pointing has been one of the worst things about this pandemic. Everyone I know has broken lockdown (although it doesn't stop them complaining about other people doing it).  Are you going to defriend them also? Where do you draw the line? 

Mind you, I only know two people who are refusing the vaccine. One has a good reason (had a serious relapse of a chronic illness after her last flu jab) and the other is just  But I'd be losing a lot if I cut him out of my life.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 15, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Well, I found the isolation of lockdown pretty unbearable and I've been very tempted to have a purge of friends who didn't make an effort to keep in touch but I'd only be harming myself. We've all been through it. To an extent I think this is depression talking.
> 
> The judgementalism and finger pointing has been one of the worst things about this pandemic. Everyone I know has broken lockdown (although it doesn't stop them complaining about other people doing it).  Are you going to defriend them also? Where do you draw the line?
> 
> Mind you, I only know two people who are refusing the vaccine. One has a good reason (had a serious relapse of a chronic illness after her last flu jab) and the other is just  But I'd be losing a lot if I cut him out of my life.


I get that the judgementalism has been a nightmare, but you are aware that's how you came across with your original quote of my post? I poured my heart out to try and help another poster and you read something into it I didn't say and responded to that. No one's said cut everyone or even most people out.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 15, 2021)

Winot said:


> This strikes me too. The GP model in theory could cover this, but is clearly broken due to insufficient GPs.
> 
> And yet every year talented and keen young people are rejected for medical degrees.



I always have a slight suspicion that Doctors want to have a degree of scarcity. It would  reduce their market value if there were too many of them.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 15, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I get that the judgementalism has been a nightmare, but you are aware that's how you came across with your original quote of my post? I poured my heart out to try and help another poster and you read something into it I didn't say and responded to that. No one's said cut everyone or even most people out.


I'm not judging you at all, I totally understand it. I just think it may be unwise for us in the long term to make those calls in these circumstances. 

I also don't know your friends so it's entirely possible you're right to rid yourself of some dead weight. 

I guess what I'm saying is it's been enormously challenging for our social relationships and we need to be careful to try and let them stretch out and bounce back. It's like, don't make big life decisions immediately after a bereavement sort of thing.

I also wasn't judging people for being judgey because I've been judgey too, it's impossible not to.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 15, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm not judging you at all, I totally understand it. I just think it may be unwise for us in the long term to make those calls in these circumstances.
> 
> I also don't know your friends so it's entirely possible you're right to rid yourself of some dead weight.
> 
> ...


I know quite a few people who have gone down the it's-all-a-big-lie conspiracy route, but thankfully these are all acquaintances rather than friends. I just don't think I can ever socialise with these people again, I've been too disturbed at how easily they've been taken in by illogical nonsense and lapped up far right websites. On the other hand, a friend who has been very anti-lockdown but doesn't think Covid is made up I feel at least I can have a reasoned debate with and I don't mind seeing (though try to avoid the subject). To be honest I feel that with how some people have behaved in the pandemic, they fucking deserve to be judged. That doesn't mean I don't think you should also cut people plenty of slack for what they did in a stressful period - I guess I'll re-evaluate how I feel about the covid-deniers some time in the future.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 15, 2021)

The Covid denying anti-vax people that I know (as I probably keep going on about) are my brother and particularly his girlfriend. I find it quite difficult to be honest, it's not only that they're both into all this mad stuff but they're very confrontational about it. You can't just agree to let it lie because they'll keep bringing it up. It's not that it's entirely new or anything but it's more significant than when it was 5G stuff. I'm reluctant to see them which is quite upsetting for close family.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 15, 2021)

My son tested positive last night after a test yesterday lunchtime. 

He was due to move home from his student house next Tuesday and we were due to go and visit friends in Brighton the following day but will have to postpone. I've taken the week off work but can swap to the following week.

Can anyone tell me what the rules are regarding isolating etc?


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 15, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> My son tested positive last night after a test yesterday lunchtime.
> 
> He was due to move home from his student house next Tuesday and we were due to go and visit friends in Brighton the following day but will have to postpone. I've taken the week off work but can swap to the following week.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the rules are regarding isolating etc?



Positive test result for coronavirus (COVID-19)

How long to self-isolate - Coronavirus (COVID-19)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 22, 2021)

Was it this thread someone mentioned coach travel?

I was thinking about a trip up north early August (subject to whatever the situation is then) & considering Flixbus as I'd read the buses are half-empty, well-spaced etc. & there don't seem to be many affordable options on the train.

But the latest reviews are saying that even if you've paid to have an empty seat next to you (it's a £4-ish supplement) you can turn up & find someone's booked onto the seat anyway.

Wondering if National Express is any better?


----------



## miss direct (Jun 22, 2021)

I travelled with National Express recently. The coach was completely full, lots of people without masks/not wearing properly, and no windows that open. Coach driver checked passengers temperatures before getting on (I am highly sceptical of such measures.)

A few months ago I used Flix bus to go to and from London. Very few passengers. On the first journey there were only about 5 of us, all spread out, and the driver said we could remove our masks while seated if we wanted to.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 22, 2021)

I went on an Aventi West Coast Train to London last week, three and a bit hours. I was a bit nervous when I got on, because it was the first time I had been inside any form of motorised transport since the start of the pandemic. I had a mask and hand sanitiser and braced myself for being horrified and panic stricken, but it was all fine. 

Not many people on the train, everyone sitting quite a long way from each other and everyone had a mask on. Even the really loud and fairly annoying ninny who wittered on his phone for about half an hour. He made a big song and dance about telling three different people EXACTLY the same loud and sweary story story about nearly missing this train because the taxi driver was a fucking wanker. Noisy arse. Thankfully, he got off after one stop.  But even he - as annoying as he was - had his mask on the whole time. 

Once I got to London, there were not a lot of people on the underground and mostly everyone was masked up. Apart from two young women with exemption lanyards who were scoffing some KFC. That made me feel a bit peculiar, but I wasn't the one licking their fingers, so I got over myself. Though I did get my hand sanitiser out for a quick squirt. 

I let home at about ten and got to Euston just after one and was in and out of the underground to where I was going by about two. I travelled on a Thursday, so I presume that doing any of that travelling at peak times on a Friday would have been a different story. Going home tomorrow, so I hope it will be as easy as that. 

So that's my personal pandemic tale for today - that I am pleased to have broken my public transport duck.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jun 22, 2021)

i'm getting an Avanti West Coast train to London on sat. when i booked you couldn't get seats sitting next to each other, even though we're going together! hoping for a similar dull no panic experience. we're deliberately not getting the tube though as it will be a weekend so we're staying right next to where we're going and getting a taxi from the station (which is thankfully not the other side of the city!).


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jun 22, 2021)

it's very odd, used to pop to London every few months. haven't been since this all started.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 22, 2021)

I took an Avanti west coast from Warrington up to Penrith and back a month or so ago. You were strictly not allowed to sit in aisle seats, and it was pretty quiet. Very different to my local trains and buses which are getting really packed again, particularly at the weekend, with at least 20% not wearing a mask. I've just decided though that it is a risk worth taking, especially as I've had 2nd jab, because the lack of mobility was one of the main things that was really making me depressed, and I also really worry what will happen to public transport if we don't all just bite the bullet and get back on it soon.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 22, 2021)

I was in London 3 times last week. Reading to Paddington trains were empty then the Circle line to Aldgate was busier but everyone was still spread out. A bunch of city wankers got on at Kings X not wearing masks and being really loud but everyone else was being good. It was actually a perfectly relaxed and nice experience.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 22, 2021)

All my train journeys have been fine so far, including a 3 hour Saturday train to Weymouth - it's been easy enough to scout a quiet-ish carriage, & I'm used to tubes & buses at varying levels of busy-ness so I'm fine with anyone who's not a shouty/ drunk wanker.

Prob not going to risk a 5 hour unventilated coach journey for fun though!


----------



## Espresso (Jun 22, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> i'm getting an Avanti West Coast train to London on sat. when i booked you couldn't get seats sitting next to each other, even though we're going together! hoping for a similar dull no panic experience. we're deliberately not getting the tube though as it will be a weekend so we're staying right next to where we're going and getting a taxi from the station (which is thankfully not the other side of the city!).



This might be of interest to you, then.
When I got on the train I found my reserved seat was marked on the overhead whatnot as being reserved. So far so good. It also said that the seat next to mine was unreserved. Also fine, because I I was travelling alone. When we left my station, the display changed for my seat to say it was "Unreserved if unoccupied". The status for the seat next to mine still showed that it was unreserved. This is different from in before times where the display for the seat reservation stayed reading the same for the duration of the journey.  So if I got on in at Preston, without a reservation and I spied a seat marked as reserved from Lancaster to London and there was no one in that seat, I would sit in it, because I figured that whoever should have been in it from Lancaster had obviously not shown up. Or had met someone they knew and sat with them instead. 

I would say the new thing of changing the status of the seat once the station has been passed is because they know that in cases where two people are traveling together, while the online system doesn't let you buy two seats together, you both have to reserve a seat. So in all such cases, the seat that you or your other half isn't sat in will get a change of status on the display. That's my take on it, anyway.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jun 22, 2021)

Espresso said:


> This might be of interest to you, then.
> When I got on the train I found my reserved seat was marked on the overhead whatnot as being reserved. So far so good. It also said that the seat next to mine was unreserved. Also fine, because I I was travelling alone. When we left my station, the display changed for my seat to say it was "Unreserved if unoccupied". The status for the seat next to mine still showed that it was unreserved. This is different from in before times where the display for the seat reservation stayed reading the same for the duration of the journey.  So if I got on in at Preston, without a reservation and I spied a seat marked as reserved from Lancaster to London and there was no one in that seat, I would sit in it, because I figured that whoever should have been in it from Lancaster had obviously not shown up. Or had met someone they knew and sat with them instead.
> 
> I would say the new thing of changing the status of the seat once the station has been passed is because they know that in cases where two people are traveling together, while the online system doesn't let you buy two seats together, you both have to reserve a seat. So in all such cases, the seat that you or your other half isn't sat in will get a change of status on the display. That's my take on it, anyway.



yeah, i got the impression from what it allowed me to book is that only 1 seat at a table can be reserved, so one booking is at a table and hopefully the other one of us can move to sit at the same table without violating the no aisle seats rule (which i didn't realise before they were doing but makes sense)


----------



## Thora (Jun 22, 2021)

I've just really struggled trying to reserve seats for me and 3 children and couldn't work out why whatever options I chose, none of the seats seemed to be together!  Hopefully we will be able to nab a table together once we're there  
Was thinking some random was going to get the pleasure of sitting next to my 3 year old for 2 and a half hours


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 22, 2021)

The penny has just dropped for me also as to why I couldn’t book seats together for me and the kids on a forthcoming summer trip to London


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 30, 2021)

Conspiracy theorist relative is moaning that she has to do a test to go to Wimbledon tomorrow. Which she only has to do because she only has one dose of a vacinne when she could have both long ago by now if she hadn't held off because of idiocy.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 30, 2021)

Does your relative know that the Delta variant appears to be quite strong down here Data points to new Delta variant outbreaks in south west London - News Nation USA


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Does your relative know that the Delta variant appears to be quite strong down here Data points to new Delta variant outbreaks in south west London - News Nation USA


I wouldn't imagine that sort of detail interests her. Me looking up and explaining the testing required and physically dropping her the test kits was met with 'theyll still be making us do this in 5 years' and she can't believe I don't see though it all.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 30, 2021)

I've been working in the city this week and it has been a joy getting on empty trains and tubes. It's definitely busier than last time I was up here but still, having my own seat on the Reading-Paddington train and not been pushed up against people on the circle line makes commuting so much more pleasurable.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2021)

Anyway, I've booked a dental appointment for mid July which is weird enough right now, need a good clean and haven't been since like 2019...



Sapphireblue said:


> it's very odd, used to pop to London every few months. haven't been since this all started.



Most of my time at weekends and evenings was spent in London, aside from keeping up ceramics in Saturdays around Liverpool st, I've been into London maybe 3-4 times in the last 18 months.

Not much to do around here but go to the woods tbh, but it's been ok. Miss the variety of people though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 30, 2021)

Not personal consequences per se, but the number of kids at my youngest's school who are entitled to free school meals has gone up 10% during covid. And half of that total have identified additional needs. Fucking confluence of worsening disadvantage there, eh  which the DfE has chosen to make worse by fucking about with the way pupil premium is paid, meaning lots of schools will miss out on some of the funding that is meant to support those kids. Tory cunts.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 30, 2021)

Espresso said:


> This might be of interest to you, then.
> When I got on the train I found my reserved seat was marked on the overhead whatnot as being reserved. So far so good. It also said that the seat next to mine was unreserved. Also fine, because I I was travelling alone. When we left my station, the display changed for my seat to say it was "Unreserved if unoccupied". The status for the seat next to mine still showed that it was unreserved. This is different from in before times where the display for the seat reservation stayed reading the same for the duration of the journey.  So if I got on in at Preston, without a reservation and I spied a seat marked as reserved from Lancaster to London and there was no one in that seat, I would sit in it, because I figured that whoever should have been in it from Lancaster had obviously not shown up. Or had met someone they knew and sat with them instead.
> 
> I would say the new thing of changing the status of the seat once the station has been passed is because they know that in cases where two people are traveling together, while the online system doesn't let you buy two seats together, you both have to reserve a seat. So in all such cases, the seat that you or your other half isn't sat in will get a change of status on the display. That's my take on it, anyway.



That is interesting - we had the same problem, being seated in those single occupancy seats one in front of the other. Fortunately there was a table with a reserved seat that was unoccupied, so we sat there; I've done that loads of times pre-covid and train guards have always been fine with it.

It doesn't make sense to separate people booking together. It's not very likely they're going to be separated for their whole trip, is it? "Yeah, we're going to Swansea together but will be sitting at separate restaurant tables and only meeting outside?" It would just spread them out across the train. Bizarre.

We did take our masks off because it was simply too long a train journey to manage without - my GF might just have managed but I genuinely couldn't. Put them on when using the loo or talking to staff and in the station, obviously. Felt like we were far enough from other people, with partially open windows, to be safe.


----------



## ash (Jul 1, 2021)

scifisam said:


> That is interesting - we had the same problem, being seated in those single occupancy seats one in front of the other. Fortunately there was a table with a reserved seat that was unoccupied, so we sat there; I've done that loads of times pre-covid and train guards have always been fine with it.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to separate people booking together. It's not very likely they're going to be separated for their whole trip, is it? "Yeah, we're going to Swansea together but will be sitting at separate restaurant tables and only meeting outside?" It would just spread them out across the train. Bizarre.
> 
> We did take our masks off because it was simply too long a train journey to manage without - my GF might just have managed but I genuinely couldn't. Put them on when using the loo or talking to staff and in the station, obviously. Felt like we were far enough from other people, with partially open windows, to be safe.



Strange - I’ve just checked our tickets on the train line and we are seated together. Well I’m assuming together 72,73,74


----------



## scifisam (Jul 1, 2021)

ash said:


> Strange - I’ve just checked our tickets on the train line and we are seated together. Well I’m assuming together 72,73,74



Ours were consecutive but were in the single row, one behind the other. It really wouldn't have worked for us since I need help getting out of the seat, and booked with a disabled railcard, so it didn't occur to me that they'd book us in unsuitable seats. (I don't think we were allowed to select seats when I booked them).


----------



## ash (Jul 1, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Ours were consecutive but were in the single row, one behind the other. It really wouldn't have worked for us since I need help getting out of the seat, and booked with a disabled railcard, so it didn't occur to me that they'd book us in unsuitable seats. (I don't think we were allowed to select seats when I booked them).


We also used a disabled railcard . Oh well let’s see ?!?!


----------



## scifisam (Jul 1, 2021)

ash said:


> We also used a disabled railcard . Oh well let’s see ?!?!


You can look your seats up online - that's what I did on the way back, and in that direction we'd been given two seats together. Though those were from Scotland to England so possibly it's different?


----------



## ash (Jul 1, 2021)

scifisam said:


> You can look your seats up online - that's what I did on the way back, and in that direction we'd been given two seats together. Though those were from Scotland to England so possibly it's different?


Oh that’s interesting what website do you use?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 1, 2021)

ash said:


> Oh that’s interesting what website do you use?


Not sure - think it might have been Rome to Rio?

I've just remembered that you'll be doing the same trip as us!  

A tip: the Scotsman steps are shut, so you have to go up really steep stairs to get to that part of the city, but if you go to a black door labelled the Scotsman and press the buzzer they'll let you in without asking anything and you can get a lift to floor 4, which is the top of the stairs.

I think that'll probably make more sense when you're there...


----------



## ash (Jul 1, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Not sure - think it might have been Rome to Rio?
> 
> I've just remembered that you'll be doing the same trip as us!
> 
> ...


Thanks I’ve just looked it up so it makes some sense and useful to know.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 2, 2021)

Ding ding, we’re self isolating.


----------



## Looby (Jul 2, 2021)

Not affecting me personally yet but the number of people I’m hearing about with Covid is increasing daily through work and friends/family. All at home etc but feeling really poorly. 
Lots of people close contacts and isolating. The son of one friend went to the England match (he doesn’t live in London) and has now tested positive. However he got it, that’s potentially a lot of contacts. It all feels very close!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 3, 2021)

It's ripping through the local secondary schools at the moment. Our youngest child has been off for a week but has had a negative PCR. 

But while she's been off  10 other pupils have tested positive so sending her back on Monday is a bit of a worry.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2021)

It is still going up sadly 



Make sure you are ordering home test kits or picking them up from the chemist. Double vaccinated people are testing positive and more have symptoms than one would hope.


----------



## klang (Jul 3, 2021)

was hoping to introduce my immuno-compromised son to a few inddors activities and soft play thingies. We are desperate to do some new stuff that's not just our local parks. Looking at the graphs this will have to wait....


----------



## andysays (Jul 3, 2021)

littleseb said:


> was hoping to introduce my immuno-compromised son to a few inddors activities and soft play thingies. We are desperate to do some new stuff that's not just our local parks. Looking at the graphs this will have to wait....


Offer to meet you and your son in our mutually local park is still open


----------



## klang (Jul 3, 2021)

andysays said:


> Offer to meet you and your son in our mutually local park is still open


sure, we are there most days (but today). Usually either morning 10-12 or afternoon from 4.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> It is still going up sadly
> 
> View attachment 276516
> 
> Make sure you are ordering home test kits or picking them up from the chemist. Double vaccinated people are testing positive and more have symptoms than one would hope.



Doubly vaccinated can still catch it as you say, but fortunately we're less likely to have serious consequences.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 3, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Doubly vaccinated can still catch it as you say, but fortunately we're less likely to have serious consequences.


I personally know three people who were double vaccinated and now have the virus. One had the AstraZeneca and two had the Pfizer shots. Another friend was due to get their second Pfizer shot when they discovered they had the virus. One of them had the AZ vaccine quite early, as he was doing virus testing. He's quite bad with it.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 3, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I personally know three people who were double vaccinated and now have the virus. One had the AstraZeneca and two had the Pfizer shots. Another friend was due to get their second Pfizer shot when they discovered they had the virus. One of them had the AZ vaccine quite early, as he was doing virus testing. He's quite bad with it.




Shit that's not good 😳


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Doubly vaccinated can still catch it as you say, but fortunately we're less likely to have serious consequences.


Yup  

But can spread it. It is amazing me how many people think the vaccine blocks the virus and they no longer need masks or tests. 

We have had a huge spike in double vaccinated people testing positive and around 10-15% of them with noticeable symptoms.


----------



## clicker (Jul 3, 2021)

A very close friend has just tested positive. He is double vaccinated for AZ. He thought it was a summer cold, but as quite a severe asthmatic rang gp for more inhalers, as wheezing like a good'un.  Was told to get tested , although totally thought it wasn't. He's ultra careful too, due to the asthma, always masked up and sanitized.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 3, 2021)

Yes, double vaccinated might be less likely to get it, and less like it to need hospitalisation if they do catch it, but they CAN get it, and as Badgers says they can still SPREAD it. 

eta: That wasn't in reply to you, clicker.


----------



## xenon (Jul 4, 2021)

The NHS texted me last week to say I could book an earlier appointment but there were none in fact at that centre. I didn't want to risk cancelling it to be offered a centre a train + taxi ride away.

But just got a text from my GP, first one. I've been able to book second jab with them, 16 days before I had the original appointment with NHS at the  big centre. I'll cancel the NHS appointment, once I've had it.

A bit relieved to be getting it earlier, with case numbers so high. I'm generally pretty healthy but you never know...


----------



## xenon (Jul 4, 2021)

On trains, have been on a few recently, to and via London. Has been fine. Not travelling at peak admittidly . You wouldn't think the tube is going to be very safe but at least on the couple of lines I've used, there's been good airflow in the carriages.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 5, 2021)

It just occurred to me that I should probably go and do shopping before the 19th July as I'd rather avoid crowds of unmasked people. If I don't complete on my new place before then I'll be fuming.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2021)

I just went to the dentist - first time since 2018 apparently 

I broke a bit of tooth off before Xmas, but wanted to hold out until I'd been vaccinated ...
Luckily I apparently haven't lost anything by waiting and was given a temporary filling and getting it properly sorted in a couple of months' time ...

I've come home and maybe it was just because I've not had anyone to talk to for ages, but I've semi-lost my voice


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 6, 2021)

My 6 year old is now at home isolating after his mate at school tested positive


----------



## iona (Jul 6, 2021)

Been offered a surgery date in the next three months if I move to a different surgeon's waiting list that they've opened up for the people who've been waiting longest coz covid backlog. Probably gonna have to turn it down unless they can guarantee me a date in August, because of covid travel / pre-op isolation rules (which are totally understandable and I don't blame the hospital, it's just fucking annoying).


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2021)

Big chunk of nephews school now self isolating up north.

So that's my brother, his wife, both kids and an elderly diabetic blind ninety odd year old just in one household.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 7, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> My 6 year old is now at home isolating after his mate at school tested positive


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2021)

My Mum's just tested positive. 75, only recently recovered from open heart surgery. That's the bad news. Good news is she's double jabbed and only has a cough. Waiting for results to see if my Stepdad has it and if I do.

Almost certainly caught it from a guy who's been doing some building work at our house. He's got it and we've subsequently discovered he's an anti-vaxxer.  He's also given it to his son. 

Side point: My Mum had three negative lateral flow tests in the run up to her positive PCR. They're really not very reliable are they?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2021)

I hope it's only mild & clears up quickly, Voley.

The builder twat needs a bullet in the head.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2021)

Voley said:


> Side point: My Mum had three negative lateral flow tests in the run up to her positive PCR. They're really not very reliable are they?


At a test centre or at home? We track tests to PCR and are hitting about 90% correct at the moment. 

Sorry to hear about your mum  hope the vaccine keeps it at bay.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2021)

Voley said:


> Almost certainly caught it from a guy who's been doing some building work at our house. He's got it and we've subsequently discovered he's an anti-vaxxer.  He's also given it to his son.


Hard to know if you have any comeback on this. Does he work for a firm or sole trader? Is he on checkatrade or have anywhere you can feed this back?


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> At a test centre or at home? We track tests to PCR and are hitting about 90% correct at the moment.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mum  hope the vaccine keeps it at bay.


At home.


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Hard to know if you have any comeback on this. Does he work for a firm or sole trader? Is he on checkatrade or have anywhere you can feed this back?


Sole trader but I'm not arsed tbh. I just want us to get through this right now. He's been very apologetic fwiw. Whether that translates to him getting jabbed later on I don't know ...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2021)

Voley said:


> At home.


Okay, those done at home are (unsurprisingly) a lower % of accuracy that at test centres. 

Glad you got an apology, least he could do.


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Okay, those done at home are (unsurprisingly) a lower % of accuracy that at test centres.
> 
> Glad you got an apology, least he could do.


I genuinely hope he's alright. He's got it rough by all accounts. 

He's not finished the job yet. I've been wondering if there's any mileage in telling him he can complete it if he shows us his jab card?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 7, 2021)

Just worried. About it all. Worried about someone I love who I think maybe at risk, older and with enough shit going on already. Wish I could do more to help. Can editor do that "punch a twat" thing again, and we can have Johnson and Javid and the rest?


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Okay, those done at home are (unsurprisingly) a lower % of accuracy that at test centres.
> 
> Glad you got an apology, least he could do.



I heard something on radio 4 in the car that said what really improves accuracy is blowing your nose and putting the thing right up your nostril so it feels like its going in your brain.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I heard something on radio 4 in the car that said what really improves accuracy is blowing your nose and putting the thing right up your nostril so it feels like its going in your brain.


Yes, that is the standard lateral flow test.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Yes, that is the standard lateral flow test.



The guy talking had done some experiments that showed the technique made a huge difference. so it's not that the lateral flow tests are unreliable per se but they really are if you don't get the technique right.


----------



## andysays (Jul 8, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> The guy talking had done some experiments that showed the technique made a huge difference. so it's not that the lateral flow tests are unreliable per se but they really are if you don't get the technique right.


And this is why having them done in a test centre is likely to make them more accurate - the first time I did one I had to be "encouraged" by the person supervising the test to stick the probe right to the back of my throat so I almost gagged and right up my nose so it felt like it was going in my brain.

People are understandably less likely to do that when unsupervised, because it's uncomfortable and feels invasive, and this leaves me wondering if the switch to unsupervised home testing was such a good idea.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> And this is why having them done in a test centre is likely to make them more accurate - the first time I did one I had to be "encouraged" by the person supervising the test to stick the probe right to the back of my throat so I almost gagged and right up my nose so it felt like it was going in my brain.
> 
> People are understandably less likely to do that when unsupervised, because it's uncomfortable and feels invasive, and this leaves me wondering if the switch to unsupervised home testing was such a good idea.



yes, it wasn't new information in that sense, it was a piece with a scientist who'd done some experiments on his housemates who had contracted covid that looked at the differences in results depending on the technique.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 11, 2021)

Has anyone else's mental health been going very definitely down the toilet in the last few weeks and months? I am fortunate enough to have the money to see a therapist and I get from her that this isn't unusual and that a lot of her other clients have had similar. But I've been at a stage of some sort of burnout for a while now... actually, it's focused my mind on how people think of this "burnout" concept, like it's something where you are fine until you hit a particular point and then suddenly you are completely fucked, whereas in reality you're actually just increasingly fucked and regularly just lose days until the point where, yknow, you lose _all_ the days.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 11, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Has anyone else's mental health been going very definitely down the toilet in the last few weeks and months? I am fortunate enough to have the money to see a therapist and I get from her that this isn't unusual and that a lot of her other clients have had similar. But I've been at a stage of some sort of burnout for a while now... actually, it's focused my mind on how people think of this "burnout" concept, like it's something where you are fine until you hit a particular point and then suddenly you are completely fucked, whereas in reality you're actually just increasingly fucked and regularly just lose days until the point where, yknow, you lose _all_ the days.


I’m calling it lack of residual capacity to cope

I see myself as very resilient and historically have been but I’m fucking wilting at the smallest of issues 
I’m a fucking trembler switch and everyone is stomping around in big boots 

the worst thing is I recognise it and it’s becoming the norm, only sleep gets rid of it

I can’t unload on my friends as per usual because they seem to be going through their own flavour of it.

and I am surrounded by fucking dipshit asshats


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m better than I was during the winter in terms of mood but this is doing nothing for any latent anxiety I have. Tired of home and tired of feeling it’s best to stay away from people as much as possible.

Very much resent the uncertainty of what to do and where to go when out - are things open, have I got mask, am I going to be able to nip to the loo. Walking about used to be a major part of my life, just seeing things and taking the odd photo. I have the forest nearby but it’s just not that varied.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2021)

yes

i was overloaded at work and trying to get a new job before all this shit started

got as far as a provisional job offer that got put on hold then didn't happen because of lockdown.

spent most of last year working damn silly hours (less than some, not public facing, and not in the NHS, so in a better position than some)

intermittent silly hours since new year, but just feel absolutely bloody knackered on all levels.

have had days when i've come close to hitting some twat, but haven't had the energy recently.

i've managed to get another job (got a couple of offers over the winter but both would have meant moving house and couldn't face that in lockdown) and i'm supposed to be starting next month.  i'm seriously considering whether to make my apologies and not go.  leaving current job with nothing to go to now could mean involuntary early retirement.  starting this job then crashing almost certainly will.

bugger.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 11, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Has anyone else's mental health been going very definitely down the toilet in the last few weeks and months? I am fortunate enough to have the money to see a therapist and I get from her that this isn't unusual and that a lot of her other clients have had similar. But I've been at a stage of some sort of burnout for a while now... actually, it's focused my mind on how people think of this "burnout" concept, like it's something where you are fine until you hit a particular point and then suddenly you are completely fucked, whereas in reality you're actually just increasingly fucked and regularly just lose days until the point where, yknow, you lose _all_ the days.


I want to elaborate on this rather than be vague to do the big man tough guy thing, which I still feel that I have to at work, and which I probably _do_ have to, because, work.

When I talk about "losing days" I mean that I work from home but wake up feeling blank and thinking everything is pointless and even if I do try to force myself to do anything, I can't concentrate or get anything done. I've learned that I might as well just not bother rather than beat myself up about it and still not get anything done. I feel fatally exhausted yet naps don't help.

Sometimes I'm okay in the morning and then sag later, or sometimes I'm fucked in the morning but can pull myself together in the afternoon, or sometimes it bounces around between the two, but it's not predictable. I often think "oh well so I guess around 2pm I'll probably be able to start some coding" and then that turns out not to be the case. The inability to predict anything is one of the more frustrating aspects.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 11, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> ... wake up feeling blank and thinking everything is pointless and even if I do try to force myself to do anything, I can't concentrate or get anything done.


Yes can relate very much.
Not feeling as bad as a few months ago but it's still here and the lunatic freedom day plans don't help.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 11, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I want to elaborate on this rather than be vague to do the big man tough guy thing, which I still feel that I have to at work, and which I probably _do_ have to, because, work.
> 
> When I talk about "losing days" I mean that I work from home but wake up feeling blank and thinking everything is pointless and even if I do try to force myself to do anything, I can't concentrate or get anything done. I've learned that I might as well just not bother rather than beat myself up about it and still not get anything done. I feel fatally exhausted yet naps don't help.
> 
> Sometimes I'm okay in the morning and then sag later, or sometimes I'm fucked in the morning but can pull myself together in the afternoon, or sometimes it bounces around between the two, but it's not predictable. I often think "oh well so I guess around 2pm I'll probably be able to start some coding" and then that turns out not to be the case. The inability to predict anything is one of the more frustrating aspects.



i have a sweet spot of a couple of hours from 1700-1900 where I cover my work requirements the rest of the day is just mooching. I set my alarm Early so I can snooze it and lie in for a couple of hours work starts at 0530 I get up at 0800


----------



## andysays (Jul 11, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I want to elaborate on this rather than be vague to do the big man tough guy thing, which I still feel that I have to at work, and which I probably _do_ have to, because, work.
> 
> When I talk about "losing days" I mean that I work from home but wake up feeling blank and thinking everything is pointless and even if I do try to force myself to do anything, I can't concentrate or get anything done. I've learned that I might as well just not bother rather than beat myself up about it and still not get anything done. I feel fatally exhausted yet naps don't help.
> 
> Sometimes I'm okay in the morning and then sag later, or sometimes I'm fucked in the morning but can pull myself together in the afternoon, or sometimes it bounces around between the two, but it's not predictable. I often think "oh well so I guess around 2pm I'll probably be able to start some coding" and then that turns out not to be the case. The inability to predict anything is one of the more frustrating aspects.


I guess we're all finding the Covid situation difficult, in various different ways, but it sounds like maybe you're finding it particularly difficult ATM.

I think it's good that you recognise this rather than, as you say, doing the big man tough guy thing.

Talking about it here can obviously help, but maybe there's someone IRL you can talk to about it as well, maybe even some sort of medical/mental health professional if you think that's appropriate.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 12, 2021)

FridgeMagnet I also very much relate.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 12, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> i have a sweet spot of a couple of hours from 1700-1900 where I cover my work requirements the rest of the day is just mooching. I set my alarm Early so I can snooze it and lie in for a couple of hours work starts at 0530 I get up at 0800


That's a long day.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 12, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> That's a long day.


I’m not doing much in it though and I’m at work 24/7  for the duration


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 12, 2021)

Was just thinking about this thread. I feel even worse than normal today, I had to take it off sick. I didn't explicitly say "mental health" but I didn't make some crap up about having a cold or whatever. (Not very believable these days anyway.)

I keep having to remind myself that they seem to see me as a tough and professional person and so if I do say I just can't work, they'll take it seriously. This is of course not how I see myself at all.

I shall talk more directly to the therapist about it tomorrow and see what she advises. Can't go on like this though.


----------



## klang (Jul 12, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Was just thinking about this thread. I feel even worse than normal today, I had to take it off sick. I didn't explicitly say "mental health" but I didn't make some crap up about having a cold or whatever. (Not very believable these days anyway.)
> 
> I keep having to remind myself that they seem to see me as a tough and professional person and so if I do say I just can't work, they'll take it seriously. This is of course not how I see myself at all.
> 
> I shall talk more directly to the therapist about it tomorrow and see what she advises. Can't go on like this though.


so sorry to hear this FridgeMagnet. pls look after yourself.
having shit run myself.


----------



## andysays (Jul 12, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Was just thinking about this thread. I feel even worse than normal today, I had to take it off sick. I didn't explicitly say "mental health" but I didn't make some crap up about having a cold or whatever. (Not very believable these days anyway.)
> 
> I keep having to remind myself that they seem to see me as a tough and professional person and so if I do say I just can't work, they'll take it seriously. This is of course not how I see myself at all.
> 
> I shall talk more directly to the therapist about it tomorrow and see what she advises. Can't go on like this though.


I don't know what your work situation is, but is it possible to tell them you're dealing with covid related stress?

Glad to hear you have an opportunity to discuss with a therapist.


----------



## izz (Jul 12, 2021)

Bad luck FridgeMagnet old bean, I hope the therapist can help,


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 12, 2021)

andysays said:


> I don't know what your work situation is, but is it possible to tell them you're dealing with covid related stress?


I said something about having too many days where I couldn't focus or get anything done. I'm reticent to say much about mental health having had some bad experiences doing that at work in the past. OTOH those were with 1. an HR department and 2. the person who was _causing_ the stress, so really mostly what you'd expect I guess, and this lot seem like decent human beings. The idea that _mental health problems are actually real_ (rather than just meaning you're weak and/or a skiver) is also more common these days, even if it's still not in the slightest universal.


----------



## andysays (Jul 13, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I said something about having too many days where I couldn't focus or get anything done. I'm reticent to say much about mental health having had some bad experiences doing that at work in the past. OTOH those were with 1. an HR department and 2. the person who was _causing_ the stress, so really mostly what you'd expect I guess, and this lot seem like decent human beings. The idea that _mental health problems are actually real_ (rather than just meaning you're weak and/or a skiver) is also more common these days, even if it's still not in the slightest universal.


Yeah, I can understand that reticence.

I hope that sharing it here has made some difference, however small, and I hope the therapist can help.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2021)

Christ on a fucking bike.









						Vulnerable warned to avoid indoors and unvaccinated people all summer
					

The Government's new guidance was branded “a survival of the fittest policy where the most vulnerable will be thrown to the wolves"



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## miss direct (Jul 13, 2021)

It's a shame that places like cinemas/bars don't do "safe nights" for people who DO want to go out, but only in a safer way, so masks/social distancing/airflow/limits on numbers would stay in place. I'm sure certain people would go.


----------



## Winot (Jul 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> It's a shame that places like cinemas/bars don't do "safe nights" for people who DO want to go out, but only in a safer way, so masks/social distancing/airflow/limits on numbers would stay in place. I'm sure certain people would go.


And pay twice as much?


----------



## miss direct (Jul 13, 2021)

Winot said:


> And pay twice as much?


I don't see why. Cinemas have done things like silver Tuesdays for many years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> It's a shame that places like cinemas/bars don't do "safe nights" for people who DO want to go out, but only in a safer way, so masks/social distancing/airflow/limits on numbers would stay in place. I'm sure certain people would go.


they have been doing that though


----------



## miss direct (Jul 13, 2021)

Have they? I mean post the 19th


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Have they? I mean post the 19th


ah right - I think/hope some will continue with the present measures


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 13, 2021)

I doubt that anywhere which has put effort into creating outdoor areas will close those, which is one thing.


----------



## Looby (Jul 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Christ on a fucking bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m actually quite relieved they’ve said this as for me it’ll help me stay careful hopefully with some understanding from certain friends.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I don't see why. Cinemas have done things like silver Tuesdays for many years.


Distancing in cinemas and theatres means they run at a loss.  A “masked matinee” programme might work, though.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 13, 2021)

I have missed the theatre so much. It was one of the things I was looking forward to, moving back to the UK. Was meant to go and see the Kite Runner in Swansea in summer 2020, in a parallel life. 

Would be great to see more open air theatre (quite common in Cambridge) but no sign of anything like that here.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I have missed the theatre so much. It was one of the things I was looking forward to, moving back to the UK. Was meant to go and see the Kite Runner in Swansea in summer 2020, in a parallel life.
> 
> Would be great to see more open air theatre (quite common in Cambridge) but no sign of anything like that here.


I’d imagine it rains a fair bit more than in Cambridge, though.


----------



## strung out (Jul 14, 2021)

We've been told by our head of service that we're all expected back at work at least 3 days a week from September. No social distancing, no masks. This is despite almost our entire department of 30 people not needing to actually come into the office for anything. 

This is despite our employer (large university) giving departments the flexibility to develop their own approach to hybrid working.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 14, 2021)

Our messaging in the run up to the 21 June release-that-never-happened was all “everybody is coming back in now!”  This time round, however, it’s a one week in/two week out rotation with flexibility around the week in.  Much softer soap.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 15, 2021)

Dentists for first time in 2 years, went well but fuck me did I get nervous being around him


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2021)

We’ve had guidance issued by work today for Monday onwards. Reassuringly, almost nothing has changed. 
WFH, wear masks, social distancing etc


----------



## moomoo (Jul 15, 2021)

Looby said:


> We’ve had guidance issued by work today for Monday onwards. Reassuringly, almost nothing has changed.
> WFH, wear masks, social distancing etc



Likewise. Apart from the wfh bit obviously.


----------



## zora (Jul 15, 2021)

^^^ This. Tbf to my workplace (retail), they sent a communication round the day after the "freedom day" press conference to say that they would continue to strongly encourage all customers and staff to adhere to all protective measures currently in place.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 16, 2021)

Was meant to meet up with a friend on Monday. He's just tested positive. Wondering how he picked it up, as he's always been really careful, avoids crowds, careful mask user.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> it gives us chance to think and really feel how our mood and thoughts change after we spend time with someone. It's not easy but it's so worth it. There are enough good people in the world that you don't have to spent time with the bad ones.



Yep, last time someone seemed deliberately not to take precautions round me I was counting days for symptoms. Not all the time obviously but concerning still the same - not just whether I was going to come down with it but whether I was going to pass it on to someone. 

It's difficult because I don't really want to offend him and particularly his gf who is great. I'm not really sure how I'm going to play it next time except to watch out for those moments that he tries to draw me into being unsafe and being quite open - 'no, sorry, I'm still vulnerable and I'm still really taking this stuff seriously, particularly with the delta variant being so much more transmissible and having fewer early symptoms."


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2021)

"_Spending warm summer days indoors..._"

My soundtrack for the next five days


----------



## Sue (Jul 17, 2021)

editor said:


> "_Spending warm summer days indoors..._"
> 
> My soundtrack for the next five days


Maybe hold off on the poetry front though, eh?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> Maybe hold off on the poetry front though, eh?


It's from this song. I thought people would recognise the quote.


----------



## Sue (Jul 18, 2021)

editor said:


> It's from this song. I thought people would recognise the quote.



Yes, frightening verse etc.


----------



## Sue (Jul 19, 2021)

I was going to go and visit my family in Scotland at the end of July. I live on my own and haven't seen them since Christmas 2019.

 I'm unsure what to do -- I really want to see them but it feels a bit dodgy at the moment. But feels it's only going to get worse. Not quite sure what to do -- we're doing a call later this week to talk about it


----------



## scifisam (Jul 19, 2021)

Sue said:


> I was going to go and visit my family in Scotland at the end of July. I live on my own and haven't seen them since Christmas 2019.
> 
> I'm unsure what to do -- I really want to see them but it feels a bit dodgy at the moment. But feels it's only going to get worse. Not quite sure what to do -- we're doing a call later this week to talk about it



I think you should go. Take lateral flow tests and get a PCR test if you can/feel the need. Keep wearing a mask and being careful and hope they're doing the same. 

There's going to be a lot of travel between England and Scotland in July. It won't be like potentially introducing a new delta or whatever variant into an area where it wouldn't otherwise have got there. And you're seeing family; you never know what will happen between this potential visit and the next opportunity, and I don't mean covid, just life.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 19, 2021)

I've cancelled plans to see a mate 's drag cabaret show at the Royal Vauxhall Tavern this Wednesday, and to stay in a cottage, with 3 friends, in Norfolk next weekend.

I've decided I'm going back to no indoor socialising at all, no exceptions, and no using buses or trains. I'll only go to places I can cycle to. I managed fine with these self-imposed constraints before, I can manage fine again.

I know it's a privilege to be able to make these choices, not having to travel for work, and having no caring responsibilities.

It's also not all that much of a sacrifice, although I am sad about the weekend in Norfolk. Fingers crossed we can do it another time.


----------



## Sue (Jul 19, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I think you should go. Take lateral flow tests and get a PCR test if you can/feel the need. Keep wearing a mask and being careful and hope they're doing the same.
> 
> There's going to be a lot of travel between England and Scotland in July. It won't be like potentially introducing a new delta or whatever variant into an area where it wouldn't otherwise have got there. And you're seeing family; you never know what will happen between this potential visit and the next opportunity, and I don't mean covid, just life.


Everyone I'll be seeing (apart from young nieces/nephews) will be double vaxxed and we're all being super careful. Would just feel terrible if I gave them Covid, given I'll be staying with them.

But yeah, I haven't gone before due to following the rules. But I feel if I don't go soon, it could end up being a long way away.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2021)

"its only going to get worse" isnt really in tune with how these wave dynamics work. They dont keep growing for all that many months, at some point there is a peak, and it looks like Scotland already had its peak. Its true that this time thing could be messier due to lack of lockdown, but other dynamics including school summer holidays are still expected to have an impact.

I know it would be far more useful if I could tell you when things will peak, but I cannot. It could peak in a week, it could peak in a month. Realistic possibilities start to diminish beyond that timescale, since even if the virus was able to keep doubling past that point, we'd have reached breaking point by then and been forced into new restrictions.

If it were me I would try to stall, with a view to messing with the timing a bit if its at all possible. Because the end of July could be the worst possible time in terms of case rates in England. And/or by the end of July it may be quite a bit clearer what the picture is looking like. 

Alternatively just take extra precautions between now and then in order to minimise your chances of taking an infection with you, and ask that people at your destination do the same if possible.

Its probably going to feel a bit weird and wrong whatever you do, but I certainly wouldnt totally rip up the plan at this stage.


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2021)

I’ve got two people due to visit in August. My brother is coming from Newcastle and I haven’t seen him for nearly 3 years. He seriously needs to get away and we need to see each other, it’s been too long. He was due to come at Christmas and although he legitimately could because of his MH, it was too stressful and too risky. 
I can imagine the only thing stopping that trip will be a change in restrictions or one of us self isolating. 

The other visit is a good friend and we’ll have to see how it goes. The added risk of her staying with me beyond actually getting Covid is of us having to isolate afterwards when I’m starting a new job. However, the alternative is her staying with my single jabbed, pregnant friend so it would feel selfish letting that happen when I have a spare room.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 19, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Has anyone else's mental health been going very definitely down the toilet in the last few weeks and months? I am fortunate enough to have the money to see a therapist and I get from her that this isn't unusual and that a lot of her other clients have had similar. But I've been at a stage of some sort of burnout for a while now... actually, it's focused my mind on how people think of this "burnout" concept, like it's something where you are fine until you hit a particular point and then suddenly you are completely fucked, whereas in reality you're actually just increasingly fucked and regularly just lose days until the point where, yknow, you lose _all_ the days.




Yes....definitely. I'm worse now than earlier in the pandemic...
I've "coped" with some of my extended family dying from covid last year and early this year.
I've "coped" with my sis having a stroke after AZ  vacc.

I was actually happy being fully vaccinated and looking forward to getting to go out again.

Then Delta arrived.
And it looks like I have fuck all immunity due to meds and my immune system. 

Final straw for me has been waiting for occhealth to decide if I am too much of a risk to return to face to face work. It's three weeks since I did their covid tool age kit and questionnaire which indicated that I was still very high risk...but they have to factor in vaccination. They have yet to decide what I will be doing.

The irony is that Occ Health delays have left me feeling extremely stressed. And last week I actually felt life wasnt worth living another day.

Luckily I have people around me who spotted I wasnt great and one of them helped me...a lot.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 19, 2021)

I have to go into work tomorrow for an "away day"...  odd, I was commuting throughout the height of the pandemic and was quite fatalistic about it - but I feel strangely more reluctant to put myself at risk now.  I think it's partly a case of having managed this long - I really don't want to get it now; also I think this is a period of real uncertainly - keep hearing of people who're double-jabbed but got it.  At least I have one of them FFP2 masks for the tube.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 19, 2021)

FridgeMagnet are you sure what ails you isn't physical? Thyroid, vitamin deficiency, post-viral fatigue, something of that ilk?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 20, 2021)

A third of passengers on the overground were maskless yesterday. I might walk to work.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> A third of passengers on the overground were maskless yesterday. I might walk to work.



I generally hate the 'singalling' stuff that is going on, but I think it's reasonable to conclude the maskless are more likely to be the people going to the super-spreading events that are going on, so can see why you'd have some concerns.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

So just had one of those 'how are you doing/checking up on you' calls from the NHS where the woman informed me that according to their system I should in fact self-isolate for _another_ two days on top of the ten I'll have done by midnight Weds.  I've followed the rules, I haven't had no symptoms for over a week, my app says two days to go and I'll be fucked if I'm going to spend another miserable two days indoors because of their cock up.

And yes, I'll still wear a mask if I'm near people indoors despite being double vaxxed and now -presumably - immune.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> A third of passengers on the overground were maskless yesterday. I might walk to work.


yeh i've been walking unless it's been pissing down


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

There is an upside to being in Covid self isolation. You never miss a delivery.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> There is an upside to being in Covid self isolation. You never miss a delivery.


Even though I'm home pretty much all week, deliveries still arrive without me being aware of them. Fortunately, I have good neighbours, and most of the usual delivery drivers know the local setup well enough to sort it out...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> FridgeMagnet are you sure what ails you isn't physical? Thyroid, vitamin deficiency, post-viral fatigue, something of that ilk?


I mean I don't think so? It all seems pretty consistent. The fatigue has sometimes _felt_ like it just comes out of nowhere, but IME that is something that does happen when you constantly tries to convince yourself that you're fine really and just need to pull yourself together and get on with things.


----------



## DaphneM (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> So just had one of those 'how are you doing/checking up on you' calls from the NHS where the woman informed me that according to their system I should in fact self-isolate for _another_ two days on top of the ten I'll have done by midnight Weds.  I've followed the rules, I haven't had no symptoms for over a week, my app says two days to go and I'll be fucked if I'm going to spend another miserable two days indoors because of their cock up.
> 
> And yes, I'll still wear a mask if I'm near people indoors despite being double vaxxed and now -presumably - immune.


I wouldn't count on it!









						COVID: People getting infected twice may be 'far more common than we imagined', doctor says
					

A man in his 40s was admitted to hospital with COVID-19 - four months after an initial bout of severe disease in April 2020.




					news.sky.com


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> I wouldn't count on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't say if the bloke was vaccinated or not though.


----------



## Edie (Jul 20, 2021)

I’ve now had two close mates going down the swanney with drugs after a year or so of isolation with covid. Both long term drug users but borderline ‘recreational’, both definitely in too deep right now and both asking me for help. There still isn’t a day that goes by when I’m not thankful that I’m cycling across Northumberland and not sweaty and looking for a hit. Fuck that shit. Covids tipped the balance and the weaker- or those facing adversity like relationship breakdown- are vulnerable.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean I don't think so? It all seems pretty consistent. The fatigue has sometimes _felt_ like it just comes out of nowhere, but IME that is something that does happen when you constantly tries to convince yourself that you're fine really and just need to pull yourself together and get on with things.



subject to the disclaimer that my medical training is zero and knowledge limited, i'd say it would probably not to any harm to get checked out for the other stuff that RubyToogood has mentioned.

having been there with some sort of post viral crap a few years ago, they did send me for some blood tests to rule out other causes.  i don't know if they are doing the same with possible long covid cases.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> It doesn't say if the bloke was vaccinated or not though.


I can guarantee that an increasing number of double vaccinated people are contracting the virus, many with a range of symptoms from mild to severe. Also several deaths have been recorded.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I can guarantee that an increasing number of double vaccinated people are contracting the virus, many with a range of symptoms from mild to severe. Also several deaths have been recorded.


Oh I know that - I'm one of them! - but I was wondering if doubled vaxxed people were getting the virus twice.


----------



## clicker (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Oh I know that - I'm one of them! - but I was wondering if doubled vaxxed people were getting the virus twice.


Only time will tell, but it does seem like the gift that keeps giving. Also rolling out booster jabs at some stage , must mean we can?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> subject to the disclaimer that my medical training is zero and knowledge limited, i'd say it would probably not to any harm to get checked out for the other stuff that RubyToogood has mentioned.
> 
> having been there with some sort of post viral crap a few years ago, they did send me for some blood tests to rule out other causes.  i don't know if they are doing the same with possible long covid cases.


I don't 100% rule it out, but I should also state that I'm also quite familiar with how I react to stress, and a lot of it is somatisation and "inexplicable" behaviour from trying to suppress emotion, which psychotherapy did help a lot with but I guess I've got back into the habit now. Also friends have been saying that they were concerned about my mood seeming like it was going to shit.

Posting about it has helped because I don't feel so weird. Not that I wouldn't prefer if I was the only weird one and everyone else in the world was fine, that would mean the general level of human unhappiness wasn't so high.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Oh I know that - I'm one of them! - but I was wondering if doubled vaxxed people were getting the virus twice.


Yes, in rapidly increasing numbers due to the #JohnsonVariant sorry to say.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2021)

As an example a bloke I work with had Covid nine months before getting double vaccinated in May. He tested positive again eight days ago. He is a home and still ill (not hospital ill but spent a few days with heavy flu symptoms) now. 

He is younger than me abd plays rugby. Was working outside with unlimited access to free PPE when it seems to have got him. 

The vaccines are protecting him from the worst symptoms (and hospital) but he has had a rough time of it regardless.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> There is an upside to being in Covid self isolation. You never miss a delivery.


That's what you think.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> There is an upside to being in Covid self isolation. You never miss a delivery.



except when this happens


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Oh I know that - I'm one of them! - but I was wondering if doubled vaxxed people were getting the virus twice.


possible with the various variants, prince albert manager had it twice in the past year he told me today.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 20, 2021)

I’ve discovered online shopping! I apparently can’t actually plan a meal though. I just end up with loads of random crap. Mainly biscuits. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Hollis (Jul 20, 2021)

8ball said:


> I generally hate the 'singalling' stuff that is going on, but I think it's reasonable to conclude the maskless are more likely to be the people going to the super-spreading events that are going on, so can see why you'd have some concerns.


Based on my tube journey into the West End today the majority of people are wearing masks.  Unfortanately on the way in two "lads" decided to sit near me wihout masks - then one had several coughing fits.  As they were about to get out one said to the other 'you'll need this' and handed him a mask.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 20, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yes....definitely. I'm worse now than earlier in the pandemic...
> I've "coped" with some of my extended family dying from covid last year and early this year.
> I've "coped" with my sis having a stroke after AZ  vacc.
> 
> ...



Liked for the last sentence, not the rest. Please do take care of yourself as best you can, and continue to let others help you as much as poss. Solidarity m


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 20, 2021)

Anecdata: My mum is isolating now after attending a picnic with 8 other 70+ years old on Saturday, and finding out yesterday that two of them now have Covid. With symptoms. Both are double-jabbed. One had Covid quite severely last Autumn.

I've been reading up on the Delta/Johnson variant. How much more transmissible it is, but also how is has been transmitted outdoors with only fleeting contact between people. Scary stuff indeed.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


> That's what you think.


I have a Stealth Postman. I had a delivery yesterday morning (popped inside my unlocked front door) that I only knew had arrived when I got an eBay email to say it had been delivered!


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2021)

Urgh, the day after reporting on the Zoe app that I’ve never been pinged to isolate, guess what! Until 27th.
So exposure day was Saturday 17th in Brighton. 
I ate outside a restaurant, never went inside. 
I sat outdoors at a comedy gig.
I sat outdoors at 2 pubs. Went inside one to use the loo but it was a single cubicle for about 1 minute.

All that was really well distanced and no close contact with anyone but my two friends. 

I did use 2 Ubers.


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2021)

And I’ve just had a friendship end because once again, she’s gone into a rant about the rules. 😞


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

Looby said:


> And I’ve just had a friendship end because once again, she’s gone into a rant about the rules. 😞


Think of it as "weeding"


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Think of it as "weeding"


It’s the wider impact that’s upset me. Big friendship group that I’ll now need to avoid if she’s there. And she’s always there.

She also said some horrible things to me. 
 This is all a bit much before I’ve even had a cup of tea.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 22, 2021)

Looby said:


> It’s the wider impact that’s upset me. Big friendship group that I’ll now need to avoid if she’s there. And she’s always there.
> 
> She also said some horrible things to me.
> This is all a bit much before I’ve even had a cup of tea.


It's awful isn't it - you can't reason with them and you end up suffering as a result


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 22, 2021)

Looby said:


> It’s the wider impact that’s upset me. Big friendship group that I’ll now need to avoid if she’s there. And she’s always there.
> 
> She also said some horrible things to me.
> This is all a bit much before I’ve even had a cup of tea.



Hard relate.

Sorry this happened to you, Looby.

Hope others in friendship group will reach out to you at some point, when they realise. 

Solidarity.


----------



## LDC (Jul 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Oh I know that - I'm one of them! - but I was wondering if doubled vaxxed people were getting the virus twice.



I'd have thought that the the numbers of people that this happening to is small, purely as you would have to have had covid, then been double vaccinated, and then caught it again, not non-existent, but relatively small (and very unlucky!). Those getting both vaccines and then catching it twice after that would be even smaller, just down to timings if nothing else.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 22, 2021)

Mum's got covid...just hoping the double vaccine will do its job...


----------



## miss direct (Jul 23, 2021)

She's not feeling good. I am a few hundred miles away and feel powerless. I don't want to keep calling her and making her tired but also get worried when she doesn't reply (although may just be asleep). Really don't know what to do.


----------



## prunus (Jul 23, 2021)

miss direct said:


> She's not feeling good. I am a few hundred miles away and feel powerless. I don't want to keep calling her and making her tired but also get worried when she doesn't reply (although may just be asleep). Really don't know what to do.



Very sorry to hear that.  Sometimes there just isn’t anything one can do, and one had to accept that and not beat oneself up about it.  Maybe ask about agreeing a check-in time each day when she thinks she’s likely to be awake?  She’s fully vaccinated, so paracetamol and fluids, plus if she has the appetite some easily digestible proteins (boiled eggs are ideal) and simple carbs for energy, and let it pass. Hopefully it’s quick and not too unpleasant during.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 23, 2021)

Looby said:


> It’s the wider impact that’s upset me. Big friendship group that I’ll now need to avoid if she’s there. And she’s always there.
> 
> She also said some horrible things to me.
> This is all a bit much before I’ve even had a cup of tea.


Hopefully the friendship group as a whole will be on the side of sanity


----------



## Cloo (Jul 23, 2021)

Hope your mum's OK miss direct  -  vaxxed people can still feel pretty shite without it being dangerous.

My daughter has a residential camp for 2 weeks from 2 August (in theory) and we went to Zoom meeting about it yesterday. They do have lots of precautions but gsv and I reckon the chances of all kids and staff making it to the end are slim. So we may have to suddenly pick her up from the Norfolk coast  - it's as well gsv is between work contracts at the moment, so he will be able to go straight away if he has to. They've asked everyone to do a PCR 2-3 days before, so have booked a private one as obviously mustn't use NHS for that, as well as a LFT literally before they get on the coach, so we have to get to pick up point 1/2 hour early for that, as well as doing one on Day 3. Basically in her group, I figure it'll either fall apart before Day 5 or they'll make it. It's a Jewish thing and it may help, I suppose, that one of the Jewish secondaries a lot of daughter's mates go to has had a lot of cases and isolated that whole year, so a lot of the kids will have had the last week or so not in school. We've sacked in a theatre trip this week - were going to see a drag show but I figured this would mean being in a pretty full theatre with exactly the demographic that is likely to be out clubbing all this weekend. Daughter was philosophical about it and is similarly understanding that camp could be off or cut short.

Confused about what happens re the 'double vaxed people won't need to isolate' post 16th August thing as we're due to go on our (UK) holiday 4 days later - if one of us gets T&T'd in the 9 days before that would we be obliged to isolate the full period or just until 16th?! Wouldn't hugely surprise me if no one's considered this yet


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jul 25, 2021)

Me and my partner self-isolated for 10 days (until midnight Friday) after contact with a friend who had symptoms and tested positive for covid (and who tbh had done more covid-risky things like indoor pubs than we had - and has admitted to having a bit of a cough for a few days before he saw us). 

We both took 3 LFT tests and a PCR test during that time, all negative for covid, and neither of us had the core covid symptoms, but both feeling a bit ill. My partner ended up in A&E last night with breathing problems and apparently she (and therefore I suppose I) probably has a different respiratory virus.

Now one of my clients, who is physically disabled, is ill with covid. And my neighbour/friend is in hospital with a collapsed lung (don't think its covid-related).

Various friends on facebook seem to have gone full anti-vax recently,  and it seems like half my mates have gone back to clubbing, pubs, gyms, and parties while the other half barely leave the house.

I had my second vaccination yesterday.

My head is a bit messy today.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 26, 2021)

Hope you feel better soon - I had an awful cold last week, not hospitalisation stuff but there are some serious other viruses circulating because of everyone being out of contact with one another.

I basically think the chances are daughter will miss some or all of her camp or we'll miss our holiday. I think we'll be lucky to manage both!


----------



## Sue (Jul 26, 2021)

The friend I went out with last week (we sat outside) contacted me yesterday to say he had Covid symptoms (he's been massively careful too). 

Texted earlier to say his PCR test was negative. Thank God as that would've put the kibosh on me going up to Scotland in a couple of days to see my family for the first time since before lockdown #1.


----------



## Edie (Jul 27, 2021)

Why do you now have to book a slot at the dump a week in advance because of ‘covid’  Had to stop cutting my hedge cos I can’t get rid of the bits. This is a trivial pandemic consequence I grant you.


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2021)

I did a PCR yesterday as a precaution as my hay fever symptoms are bad this week and I also had a bit of a temp which is fucking hormonal. 😡

Anyway, PCR negative and my captivity ends at 11.59. Freedom! Except I’m stuck at my desk on duty for two days tomorrow and Thursday. 😄


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2021)

Edie said:


> Why do you now have to book a slot at the dump a week in advance because of ‘covid’  Had to stop cutting my hedge cos I can’t get rid of the bits. This is a trivial pandemic consequence I grant you.


Still?! Ours never did it but it was a free for all last time we went.
I know they were having massive queues last summer because everyone was doing their house/garden up.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 27, 2021)

Mum is up and down -still having symptoms and feeling pretty rotten. She says her isolation ends on Saturday night and is planning to go to choir on Sunday - does she not need to completely recover and have a negative test first?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2021)

My finger is still a bit sore from all the stabbiness I did for my antibody test #firstworldcovidproblem


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2021)

Edie said:


> Why do you now have to book a slot at the dump a week in advance because of ‘covid’  Had to stop cutting my hedge cos I can’t get rid of the bits. This is a trivial pandemic consequence I grant you.



They do that around here, although you can normally find slots in under a week, and a maximum 5 dumps a month.

They are basically limiting the number of vehicles, around here it seems more about coping with far higher demand then usual, rather than social distancing on site. The police have had to close my two nearest tips on a few occasions, because long queues were backing up onto main roads and causing traffic chaos.


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Mum is up and down -still having symptoms and feeling pretty rotten. She says her isolation ends on Saturday night and is planning to go to choir on Sunday - does she not need to completely recover and have a negative test first?


She doesn’t need a negative test becsuse she could continue to test positive for a while after. What symptoms does she have? If she still has a fever she shouldn’t go anywhere but most importantly she needs to be aware that she could feel rotten for a while and needs to let her body recover.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 27, 2021)

Cough (a bit better), exhaustion, lack of taste. Not sure if she has a thermometer to check temperature. I keep telling her to rest and she gets annoyed!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Cough (a bit better)



'Well, that's a good reason not to go to choir on Sunday, if it hasn't cleared-up, after all - coughs and sneezes spread diseases.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> 'Well, that's a good reason not to go to choir on Sunday, if it hasn't cleared-up, after all - coughs and sneezes spread diseases.



Yep. And a choir ... is one place where aerosolised droplets will be a definite factor. 

😳

Hope your mum feels a lot better soon miss direct .


----------



## LDC (Jul 27, 2021)

Edie said:


> Why do you now have to book a slot at the dump a week in advance because of ‘covid’  Had to stop cutting my hedge cos I can’t get rid of the bits. This is a trivial pandemic consequence I grant you.



Leeds council seem to make it as hard as possible to take stuff to the tip! If it's hedge/garden stuff you can book them to collect it though. Then just fly tip it in your front garden until they come Edie? Or alternatively come and dump anything for the tip in the streets around me in Harehills, that's what everyone else seems to do!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 30, 2021)

Brother in laws tested positive for covid, everyone but kids double jabbed so hopefully ok.

Mostly concerned for my ma, she’s over there looking after kids a lot and it’s fucked all her plans up for a fortnight including the first face to face scrabble club for like 18 months.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 2, 2021)

Sisters just confirmed positive


----------



## Supine (Aug 3, 2021)

Last thursday - family funeral with wake. Today my mum has tested positve on lateral flow. Her symptoms started yesterday.

I’m off home to isolate with her for the next 10 days or whatever it is that’s required.  Fingers crossed I can avoid catching it from her this week while she’s infectious. I’m a bit nervous tbh.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 3, 2021)

Helpfully enough, after my having a nervous breakdown, my psychotherapist then got the covid and has been in hospital after the first week and is still there  I am fairly convinced these are unconnected events and she isn't trying to avoid me. (I am actually really concerned about her, but I'm not going to pretend it isn't really awkward for me as well.)


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 4, 2021)

Work is making noises about people coming back to the office. So far they haven't suggested I go back. 

I go in as and when necessary, which is normally once a week. As long as my hours and billing stay good, I can't see that they'd want me to go back. 

 My direct manager does have an inflexible attitude and is the type to insist I go back because everyone must go back, whether or not it would help my work. Fortunately she's scared of me and never speaks to me


----------



## Supine (Aug 4, 2021)

Oh FFS. I’ve now been told to isolate for 8 days by the covid app.

Anyone know what the range of days are  for when this unknown contact actually happened? This is a separate contact to the one I was already isolating for!!!


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2021)

Supine said:


> Oh FFS. I’ve now been told to isolate for 8 days by the covid app.
> 
> Anyone know what the range of days are  for when this unknown contact actually happened? This is a separate contact to the one I was already isolating for!!!


Go to settings and it will tell you the date of contact.


----------



## Supine (Aug 4, 2021)

Looby said:


> Go to settings and it will tell you the date of contact.



ahh, thats really useful. Thanks.


----------



## prunus (Aug 4, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Mum is up and down -still having symptoms and feeling pretty rotten. She says her isolation ends on Saturday night and is planning to go to choir on Sunday - does she not need to completely recover and have a negative test first?


You probably know this already but the official line following a postive PCR test is:

When to stop self-isolating​You can stop self-isolating after the 10 days if either:


you do not have any symptoms
you just have a cough or changes to your sense of smell or taste – these can last for weeks after the infection has gone
When to keep self-isolating​Keep self-isolating if you have any of these symptoms after the 10 days:


a high temperature or feeling hot and shivery
a runny nose or sneezing
feeling or being sick
diarrhoea
Only stop self-isolating when these symptoms have gone.

If you have diarrhoea or you're being sick, stay at home until 48 hours after they've stopped.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 4, 2021)

She's tested negative now and has been slowly going out again.


----------



## Edie (Aug 4, 2021)

I’ve pretty much stopped wearing make up unless I’m Out out.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 4, 2021)

Had a haircut today for the first time since last February. The barber put on a mask and sat me on the chair nearest the (open) door, which encourages me to go back there.

Some barbers round here are just virus dens tbh - loads of people sitting in a small space chatting, no masks no ventilation. ETA: generally they were like that before it was legal.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 4, 2021)

Edie said:


> I’ve pretty much stopped wearing make up unless I’m Out out.



I think anti-maskers are secretly funded by lipstick manufacturers.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 4, 2021)

The facemask all day at work is pretty great when you're really miserable and prone to unexpected tears out of nowhere, it has to be said. Much easier to fly under the radar a bit.


----------



## Edie (Aug 5, 2021)

weepiper said:


> The facemask all day at work is pretty great when you're really miserable and prone to unexpected tears out of nowhere, it has to be said. Much easier to fly under the radar a bit.


Love you mate xx same a bit due to my kid xx


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 5, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Had a haircut today for the first time since last February. The barber put on a mask and sat me on the chair nearest the (open) door, which encourages me to go back there.
> 
> Some barbers round here are just virus dens tbh - loads of people sitting in a small space chatting, no masks no ventilation. ETA: generally they were like that before it was legal.


Mainly why I’ve not gone, they behaved themselves a wee bit in August last year so I risked it but I just haven’t trusted them this year.

It’s fine, now I’ve a ponytail again - just wasn’t expecting to after mid-30s.


----------



## andysays (Aug 5, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Had a haircut today for the first time since last February. The barber put on a mask and sat me on the chair nearest the (open) door, which encourages me to go back there.
> 
> Some barbers round here are just virus dens tbh - loads of people sitting in a small space chatting, no masks no ventilation. ETA: generally they were like that before it was legal.



I also had my haircut yesterday. for the first time since rules were relaxed.

It's only a one man operation and I also sat near to the open door. One customer leaving as I arrived and another who came in midway through my haircut.

My barber has now reverted to not wearing a mask after wearing one while it was mandated - that felt a little weird at first, but I soon got used to it.

I suspect I'm a bit more used to being around small groups of unmasked people than you through work, but glad you're encouraged to go back again.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 5, 2021)

Spare a thought for my neighbour. He took last week off work to help prepare for our  village festival.  He's not one of the organisers - he just wanted to help out. Thursday night, just before the festival started, his wife got an ambiguous lateral flow, that could have been positive if you squinted at it.

So he missed the whole festival. Her PCR came back negative late on Saturday night just as the festival was in its final hours.

He was on site on Sunday morning to help with the clear up


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 5, 2021)

Youngest Q started learning to drive on her 17th birthday back in 2019 and has had to pause it for months at a time due to CoVID. Her instructor told her to book her practical test yesterday and that it could be up to a month rather than the usual two weeks pre-pandemic. Clearly his information is somewhat out of date. There are no test dates available at all at any of the nearby driving centres and it looks like it could be 17-18 weeks before she can get a test. 
She goes off to Uni in about half that  so she either has to book a test here and hope she can come back for it (a 3 hour train ride) or see if she can book a test somewhere completely unfamiliar plus some lessons so she can get a car to take it in.
My baby girl is not a happy bunny at the moment.


----------



## Edie (Aug 5, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Youngest Q started learning to drive on her 17th birthday back in 2019 and has had to pause it for months at a time due to CoVID. Her instructor told her to book her practical test yesterday and that it could be up to a month rather than the usual two weeks pre-pandemic. Clearly his information is somewhat out of date. There are no test dates available at all at any of the nearby driving centres and it looks like it could be 17-18 weeks before she can get a test.
> She goes off to Uni in about half that  so she either has to book a test here and hope she can come back for it (a 3 hour train ride) or see if she can book a test somewhere completely unfamiliar plus some lessons so she can get a car to take it in.
> My baby girl is not a happy bunny at the moment.


My lad was in same position last year in Leeds (and bloody desperate to drive as him and his mates are boy racers). The local test centre released new dates every so often and if you were on it first thing you could grab one at short notice. Might be worth asking for your lass?

in addition he needed to drive for his apprenticeship starting next month


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 5, 2021)

Edie said:


> My lad was in same position last year in Leeds (and bloody desperate to drive as him and his mates are boy racers). The local test centre released new dates every so often and if you were on it first thing you could grab one at short notice. Might be worth asking for your lass?
> 
> in addition he needed to drive for his apprenticeship starting next month


Cheers Edie, I will tell her, she will probably be on it crack of dawn everyday from now on.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 5, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Spare a thought for my neighbour. He took last week off work to help prepare for our  village festival.  He's not one of the organisers - he just wanted to help out. Thursday night, just before the festival started, his wife got an ambiguous lateral flow, that could have been positive if you squinted at it.
> 
> So he missed the whole festival. Her PCR came back negative late on Saturday night just as the festival was in it's final hours.
> 
> He was on site on Sunday morning to help with the clear up



What a very decent chap!


----------



## Cloo (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm wondering if I'm being a bit too cautious and could go out more - I'm holding back a bit as I'd really like to make our holiday a just over a fortnight, but I'm seeing other mates off at shows and pubs all the time and my parents have been at concerts and opera. Son is biggest risk vector right now due to summer camp though. 

We were going to an outdoor cinema showing tomorrow but it's been cancelled so I was a bit disappointed, but might just go to a pub as we haven't just been for a drink for a while. Shame most of our mates live so far away, it would be nice to meet up with someone as well.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2021)

Had our second round of Covid 2021 Study tests this afternoon, following letters for all four of us with last week's results (all negative). Vouchers should be coming in a couple of weeks. I can't remember how long Mrs SI said this goes on for but I think it's quite a while. Two different ladies have come to the door to do it, both very organised and lovely


----------



## Mation (Aug 7, 2021)

I am really very cross indeed.

I'm self-isolating because a housemate has symptoms and two positive antigen tests. That can't be helped.

But their partner, who also lives here, just returned home from a test centre with several bags of shopping. They went for a PCR test and then immediately went grocery shopping, in person, and were surprised at the idea that they should have come straight home and ordered whatever online.

We are doomed.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 8, 2021)

Mation said:


> I am really very cross indeed.
> 
> I'm self-isolating because a housemate has symptoms and two positive antigen tests. That can't be helped.
> 
> ...


Earlier on in lockdown, I was in the shop round the corner.  The bloke in front of me was cheerfully telling the shop assistant that he had popped in to stock up on baccy as he had symptoms and was on his way to get tested.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 8, 2021)

So we've got theatre tickets in September and October - I kind of feel like there's this 'sweet spot' of Going Out to Things Sept-Oct after which point shit is likely to go downhill again unless it turns out that enough people have had Delta/been jabbed that it doesn't spike over the winter, but I wouldn't bank on that.

There's a gig I'd like to book early November (Jane Weaver) and I probably will seeing as tickets aren't pricey.

I think I've got to this slightly selfish point where it's like 'Fuck it, I'll risk getting while stuff is still open it so I can do some shit when I haven't got any big things like holidays coming up'


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 8, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I think I've got to this slightly selfish point where it's like 'Fuck it, I'll risk getting while stuff is still open it so I can do some shit when I haven't got any big things like holidays coming up'


I wish I had gone out and done more shit last year when I was able to. I don't think there will be another lockdown though; vaccine passports might interfere but not even sure if they will happen.


----------



## LDC (Aug 8, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Earlier on in lockdown, I was in the shop round the corner.  The bloke in front of me was cheerfully telling the shop assistant that he had popped in to stock up on baccy as he had symptoms and was on his way to get tested.



It does really test my faith in humanity and people's level of intelligence sometimes tbh.

I _still_ regularly come across people through work (NHS) with clearly possible/likely covid symptoms who are going about their normal business coughing everywhere. Some have done a LFT and got a negative and then think that's fine. 

I _fucking hate_ LFTs, I think they've confused people no end, wouldn't at all be surprised to find they've caused more problems than solved overall.


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It does really test my faith in humanity and people's level of intelligence sometimes tbh.
> 
> I _still_ regularly come across people through work (NHS) with clearly possible/likely covid symptoms who are going about their normal business coughing everywhere. Some have done a LFT and got a negative and then think that's fine.
> 
> I _fucking hate_ LFTs, I think they've confused people no end, wouldn't at all be surprised to find they've caused more problems than solved overall.


One of my wife's colleagues came to work with a fever, which he thought was a hangover. Following a negative LFT, he promptly gave Covid to six other colleagues before being told to go home and get a PCR. Said colleague also counted down the days until he was allowed out again and was in the pub at one minute past midnight on the day his isolation period ended.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 8, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I wish I had gone out and done more shit last year when I was able to. I don't think there will be another lockdown though; vaccine passports might interfere but not even sure if they will happen.


Yeah, I kind of doubt there will be, I just wonder if some things might be a bit restricted, but we'll see. 

I haven't been out much in last month due to rising numbers and to a) trying to minimise the chance of daughter missing residential camp and b) now trying to avoid missing on our holiday, so I'll kind of cut a bit more loose after that!

Speaking of the above, in more positive news husband and I were skeptical they'd manage this residential camp without it falling apart, even with all their precautions in place (PCRs 2 days before, LFTs before they got on coach), but they're a week in and in sealed bubble (ie, they have a site to themselves and are not mixed in with anyone else) and no lurgy. I think if someone had picked it up in the days before they were leaving it would have appeared by now. Anyway, very glad as she'd been wanting to do this camp for years but we were a bit short of cash the last few years before COVID, then she was finally supposed to go last year but obviously it was cancelled then - so would have been gutted if she'd missed out on this year.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 8, 2021)

Cloo said:


> So we've got theatre tickets in September and October - I kind of feel like there's this 'sweet spot' of Going Out to Things Sept-Oct after which point shit is likely to go downhill again unless it turns out that enough people have had Delta/been jabbed that it doesn't spike over the winter, but I wouldn't bank on that.
> 
> There's a gig I'd like to book early November (Jane Weaver) and I probably will seeing as tickets aren't pricey.
> 
> I think I've got to this slightly selfish point where it's like 'Fuck it, I'll risk getting while stuff is still open it so I can do some shit when I haven't got any big things like holidays coming up'



We’ve got tickets for Jane Weaver. Hopefully it’ll go ahead.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 8, 2021)

moomoo said:


> We’ve got tickets for Jane Weaver. Hopefully it’ll go ahead.


I don't know anyone else who's into her but gsv is up for gigging generally so I'll probably just get two tickets and take it from there!


----------



## moomoo (Aug 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It does really test my faith in humanity and people's level of intelligence sometimes tbh.
> 
> I _still_ regularly come across people through work (NHS) with clearly possible/likely covid symptoms who are going about their normal business coughing everywhere. Some have done a LFT and got a negative and then think that's fine.
> 
> I _fucking hate_ LFTs, I think they've confused people no end, wouldn't at all be surprised to find they've caused more problems than solved overall.



They’re so unreliable. My lateral flow was negative. I only got a pcr because my sons ltr was positive. My pcr was then positive. I could have passed Covid on to half the town if I’d had a mind to.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 8, 2021)

I’ve been to a pub for an indoor meal, a cafe for an indoor meal and a restaurant for an indoor meal, also wine tasting which was indoors - all this weekend. I think that’s quite enough for now! Sort of broken my covid anxiety in one fell swoop, hadn’t really been anywhere except the supermarket for weeks. 

I quite fancy going to a gig in October but probably won’t as not able to stand up for more than a few minutes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 10, 2021)

Just got a call from someone I used to work with telling me a guy I used to work closely with at Heathrow passed away from covid last week.

Apparently tested positive of covid a week ago last Friday called 111 Monday as was rough, and then passed away at some point between then and last Friday


----------



## Edie (Aug 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just got a call from someone I used to work with telling me a guy I used to work closely with at heathrow passed away from covid last week.
> 
> Apparently tested positive of covid a week ago last Friday called 111 Monday as was rough, and then passed away at some point between then and last Friday


It’s frightening how it just gets some people. Rest in peace your friend.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 10, 2021)

Edie said:


> It’s frightening how it just gets some people. Rest in peace your friend.


Yeah, I think he was about 63 so not really old and was in pretty good health when I last saw him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2021)

Son, to add to his belief "the vaccine hasn't been tested properly" said last night "masks don't do anything". He's going to town today with his new girlfriend and to Maccies with an unknown number of unknown teenagers. Yes, he's got to have his life etc especially as he's never done this sort of thing before, but it doesn't half make me nervous.


----------



## Looby (Aug 10, 2021)

It does worry me that we’re so dependent on those around us to take care too.

I’m slightly anxiously waiting for my friend’s daughter to have a PCR as she is feeling unwell. Hopefully she’s negative as I obviously don’t want her to be poorly and her dad is CEV. 
I haven’t seen her but I did spend the afternoon with friend on Sunday, indoors.
Apart from a weekend away where I actually distanced most of the time inside the Airbnb, it’s the first time since last March I’ve been inside someone else’s house so it feels like very bad luck. 

I really need to know by Friday as I’m seeing my CEV mother in law and won’t risk it if the teen is positive as my friend could be too.

Urgh, it can’t be helped and we all did what we should and took LFTs etc but it has been a good reminder for me that my cautiousness is sensible even just from a practical point of view.

 If I can’t go Friday then MIL has to find someone else to take her to the doctors and do other stuff that we were helping her with. Plus I have annual leave for the first time since Christmas and want to enjoy it.


----------



## Looby (Aug 12, 2021)

Looby said:


> It does worry me that we’re so dependent on those around us to take care too.
> 
> I’m slightly anxiously waiting for my friend’s daughter to have a PCR as she is feeling unwell. Hopefully she’s negative as I obviously don’t want her to be poorly and her dad is CEV.
> I haven’t seen her but I did spend the afternoon with friend on Sunday, indoors.
> ...


Advice please.
Teen tested negative but other people she was with over the weekend are positive. Now she has a temperature so is having another PCR tomorrow this time at the centre not a home test. I’m working on the assumption she is positive. 

With this timeline, I’m thinking I’m unlikely to have caught it but please tell me if I’m wrong.

Friday or Saturday- probably when teen caught it. 
I saw friend Sunday. 
Teen symptoms started Tuesday and temp today.

Isn’t it fairly unlikely that her mum would have caught Covid and be able to pass it on between Friday and Sunday? 
I’m not bothered about having to isolate if I need to but I have to decide whether we see my MIL as she needs us tomorrow to help her.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 13, 2021)

Edited as public


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 13, 2021)

(((Sugar Kane)))

Is there no way you can contact and chase-up the occ health team?

I hope they resolve things in your favour. 🤞


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> (((Sugar Kane)))
> 
> Is there no way you can contact and chase-up the occ health team?
> 
> I hope they resolve things in your favour. 🤞



Last time I contacted them I got short shrift.


----------



## andysays (Aug 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> .


Sorry to hear all this.

Whatever else happens, you shouldn't be going back to work until the assessment has been done and any necessary measures to ensure your safety have been implemented.

Are you concerned that you will be asked to go back to work without this happening?


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 13, 2021)

Edited as this is public


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 13, 2021)

Sorry to read this Sugar Kane it does sound scary. I don't think you should even consider going back until occ health have reported.

You need a contingency plan, possibly getting out of school altogether.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 13, 2021)

Edited as thread is public


----------



## Mation (Aug 13, 2021)

You can't be completely responsible for protecting everyone else, because their safety also depends on varying levels of interaction with others. It's an impossible ask. So even if you removed yourself, it might be for 'nothing', covid-wise.

Will any online teaching continue when school reopens? You have a rock solid case for being able to continue to work from home. If not in your current job, then in another, or if push comes to shove, in none at all. That's better than risking your mental and physical health. There must surely be financial support, given your situation.

Sorry you're going through this. It sounds so very stressful xx


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 13, 2021)

Edited as public


----------



## Mation (Aug 13, 2021)

This is the one and only time you will ever hear me say anything in favour of Universal Credit, but it will help you cover bills, so that you can have something left at the end of the month albeit crumbs (and obviously not necessarily enough for a family to feed children properly), but it is there. If it's a temporary measure, could you manage on the minimum? Something to buy you some time to look for another home working job?

I'm assuming your sister is entitled to some support, given the effects of her stroke, and that that could help. Is yours the only possible income, or are there other benefits you could claim for parents and sis, as carer?

I know the feeling of being really close to having nothing.  I've got a cushion in terms of some family and friends, but was down to my last few quid of my own a couple of years ago. It's so worrying.

If you weren't doing your current job, but were working at home, what would you want to do? What's possible?

(Sorry for my 5-minute PhD in your situation and possibly crap questions that you've thought around and again. Just hoping that something I or someone else says might turn up another angle to explore.)

Edited to correct my error. Apologies x


----------



## andysays (Aug 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane 

Firstly, your health/not being exposed to Covid has to be the priority. 

Second, if you need an Occupational Health interview before returning to your normal workplace (and it sounds like someone from your organisation has recognised that you do) then you can legitimately refuse to return to your normal workplace until this is carried out.

Once you have the OH interview, you can present any concerns you have, including any evidence from medical professionals familiar with your particular situation.

Your employer has to ensure that it's safe for you, specifically, with your conditions, to return to work. 

If they can't do that, and it sounds from what you're saying that they can't, then they can't insist on you returning to work.

You should probably get advice from someone who knows what they're talking about (like a union if you're in one) rather than some random off the Internet, but if your condition wouldn't prevent you from working in normal, non Covid circumstances, then I don't think they can force you to leave your job by taking medical retirement against your will.

But whatever the eventual outcome, it sounds like it's something you need proper advice and support with now so that the worry and uncertainty don't become overwhelming.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 13, 2021)

Edited as this is public


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2021)

College is pretty empty - no students, minimal staff- but apart from a few remaining lip-service signs you would never know there's a pandemic ongoing. 493 cases per 100k and 775 (+49) in the past week. Enrolment is in full swing and nobody is wearing a mask.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

I got a blocked nose a week or so ago and then a cough which I sort of put down to hay fever and asthma. Sent off the test yesterday though and just heard that I've not got coronavirus.

Impressive really, phoned through to them day before yesterday, got the test and sent it off yesterday and got the result today.

Which is sort of nice but if I had got it (symptoms pretty mild) I'd have actually felt more confident about going out. 

At least I can take the bloody dog for a walk now


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 13, 2021)

I think I've lost all sense of my personal acceptable risk levels. I've had both jabs, Pfizer, but hear contradictory things about how effective it is if you're a lardarse like me and against delta. I've been doing all sorts of socialising this week including indoors in public places but then couldn't cope with being on a bus with unmasked people.

Some of that is down to the cost benefit analysis we all do constantly now ie the socialising is worth it for quality of life but unmasked people on the bus aren't.

As ever, you get used to one set of circumstances and then it all changes.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm now back from not going out of the garden to just walking up/down the road taking dog for a walk. I'm not going to be in close proximity to anyone for the foreseeable. 

A bit confused though because I definitely have caught something and I thought coronavirus was the only thing going round at the moment.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 13, 2021)

I went into the small Tesco last night with no mask on. First time I've been in a shop or the like unmasked since March 2020. I couldn't find a mask as I'm between homes and really needed some food before it closed. It wasn't busy but I felt bad when the cashier seemed to make a point of sanitising after serving me (there was a screen up and no contact).


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm now back from not going out of the garden to just walking up/down the road taking dog for a walk. I'm not going to be in close proximity to anyone for the foreseeable.
> 
> A bit confused though because I definitely have caught something and I thought coronavirus was the only thing going round at the moment.


nah, the other respiratory things have made a come back.
And norovirus.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

Interesting, ta. Still don't know how I picked it up though - I've been keeping good distance even with delivery people. They must have breathed through the doorway


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I went into the small Tesco last night with no mask on. First time I've been in a shop or the like unmasked since March 2020. I couldn't find a mask as I'm between homes and really needed some food before it closed. It wasn't busy but I felt bad when the cashier seemed to make a point of sanitising after serving me (there was a screen up and no contact).


I got on a bus last week in the same situation- couldn’t believe I didn’t have a mask with me. Driver wasn’t wearing one but everyone else was. I was really embarrassed.


----------



## izz (Aug 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm now back from not going out of the garden to just walking up/down the road taking dog for a walk. I'm not going to be in close proximity to anyone for the foreseeable.
> 
> A bit confused though because I definitely have caught something and I thought coronavirus was the only thing going round at the moment.


Sadly not, I've had a bug thing,a friend from work has had one of those horrid viruses that wipe you out for ages and neither were covid


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

izz said:


> Sadly not, I've had a bug thing,a friend from work has had one of those horrid viruses that wipe you out for ages and neither were covid


 but  

I don't know where I got it - I've kept good distances at all times and don't really see a lot of people anyway.


----------



## Supine (Aug 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> but
> 
> I don't know where I got it - I've kept good distances at all times and don't really see a lot of people anyway.



Let’s blame your dog


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

Of course ... she ... fraternizes ...


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 13, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> I think I've lost all sense of my personal acceptable risk levels. I've had both jabs, Pfizer, but hear contradictory things about how effective it is if you're a lardarse like me and against delta. I've been doing all sorts of socialising this week including indoors in public places but then couldn't cope with being on a bus with unmasked people.
> 
> Some of that is down to the cost benefit analysis we all do constantly now ie the socialising is worth it for quality of life but unmasked people on the bus aren't.
> 
> As ever, you get used to one set of circumstances and then it all changes.


Agree on the cost benefit.

My friend has recently taken over a craft shop.  She hasn't been wearing a mask in there even when she was supposed to and neither do most of the crafters who hang around the shop.  So I've given up too.   So now I'm wearing a mask in supermarkets where I am unlikely to catch Covid, but not wearing one when sitting around and chit chatting in the craft shop.  The thing is I desperately need that social interaction and so the risk seems worth it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 13, 2021)

I've pretty much given up tbh. I wear one when I can be arsed but my threshold is way lowered when I see nobody else is. Even my natural oppositional defiance doesn't keep me going, and I'm so _tired of everything_.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 13, 2021)

I went back to work last Monday after being off for four weeks due to "covid-related stress" - a nervous breakdown, let's use some proper vocabulary.

For the time I was off, I was just sitting in the flat on my own with various different degrees of anxiety and hopelessness. I had no support as my psychotherapist got covid (IRONICALLY) and the GP, while surprisingly decent, really isn't able to do that. The action plan had been to increase social contact and novel experiences, to counteract the pummelling psychic effects of seeing nothing different all day and talking to more people in your dreams than real life. Taking time off work cut off excess stress, and I actually just _couldn't_ work properly as once you get to a certain point you can't concentrate on anything, let alone deal with stress. But avoiding that didn't change the underlying situation, and the action plan didn't get addressed because how could it be?

So I wish I'd not approached work like this, as now they think I'm "mostly ok might need a few adjustments" and yet I find that there's little or no difference between me just before I had a breakdown and me now. It was a punt as I wasn't getting better just not working, try to get some focus, try not to get too out of touch, but now I feel worse.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 13, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I went back to work last Monday after being off for four weeks due to "covid-related stress" - a nervous breakdown, let's use some proper vocabulary.
> 
> For the time I was off, I was just sitting in the flat on my own with various different degrees of anxiety and hopelessness. I had no support as my psychotherapist got covid (IRONICALLY) and the GP while surprisingly decent really isn't able to do that. The action plan had been to increase social contact and novel experiences, to counteract the pummelling psychic effects of seeing nothing different all day and talking to more people in your dreams than real life. Taking time off work cut off excess stress, and I actually just _couldn't_ work properly as once you get to a certain point you can't concentrate on anything, let alone deal with stress. But avoiding that didn't change the underlying situation, and the action plan didn't get addressed because how could it be?
> 
> So I wish I'd not approached work like this, as now they think I'm "mostly ok might need a few adjustments" and yet I find that there's little or no difference between me just before I had a breakdown and me now. It was a punt as I wasn't getting better just not working, try to get some focus, try not to get too out of touch, but now I feel worse.


Take care mate. Xx


----------



## kabbes (Aug 13, 2021)

That sounds exhausting, fridge. An absolute shitshow to deal with. Is there something to hold onto as something to look forward to or something good that happens?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 13, 2021)

kabbes said:


> That sounds exhausting, fridge. An absolute shitshow to deal with. Is there something to hold onto as something to look forward to or something good that happens?


honestly, no

What I can hold onto at the moment is that I'm very sure that I'm not unique here, and that a lot of other people will have experienced similar, and if I can talk about it they might not feel like I used to (and still do sometimes), like they were just skivers and just needed to knuckle down and get on with things and they were bad for not being able to.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 14, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> honestly, no
> 
> What I can hold onto at the moment is that I'm very sure that I'm not unique here, and that a lot of other people will have experienced similar, and if I can talk about it they might not feel like I used to (and still do sometimes), like they were just skivers and just needed to knuckle down and get on with things and they were bad for not being able to.


You’re right, this is definitely something that lots of people have been through and are going through. And the problem isn’t in you, either. It’s in the alienation of the circumstances that you have been given. You’re just trying to deal with those circumstances as best you can. The good news is that it isn’t always as bad as this, and there is an end to this tunnel’s depth. At some point, it will feel better. In the meantime, why shouldn’t you feel sad?  It’s normal.  The world merits it.


----------



## stdP (Aug 14, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm very sure that I'm not unique here, and that a lot of other people will have experienced similar, and if I can talk about it they might not feel like I used to (and still do sometimes), like they were just skivers and just needed to knuckle down and get on with things and they were bad for not being able to.



Thanks for posting this Fridge, I'm sorry to hear about it, but it mirrors my own experience pretty well. You're definitely not alone and, now I know more about it, I think the problem is even more widespread that most people are aware of. It sort of crept up on me almost without me realising it, and admitting it was a problem in itself.

I'm lucky that I managed to avoid the full-on breakdown route I think, but like yourself I'd managed to literally worry myself sick and work was completely impossible (doctor's diagnosis of "stress" took about three seconds and was, much to my surprise, completely accurate; I didn't _feel_ stressed). I felt completely useless in my job (complete inability to concentrate) and was about to resign purely out of shame. Time off from work didn't help me much at all because the world was still a shitshow and I was still depressed within the same four walls.

Luckily I was able to pull myself out of that particular dive with a lot of help from friends and therapy (although it's not something I've been able to talk to my partner about constructively sadly). Looking back on it now (six months ago feels like a different world with a different me living in it) it's pretty staggering how bad of a state I was in.

I dunno if it's an option for you but stopping working from home was a big help for me. Two weeks after I got my second jab I started going back in to the office; even though there weren't many people to talk to to begin with, just having the routine and a change of scenery did wonders for my concentration, and work started becoming something I enjoyed again rather than something I was trying to run away from. Increased socialisation was one of the points on my action plan (I've been having pretty intense nostalgia pangs over the last year and have been missing a lot of old friends, including many from this site) and as much as it doesn't come terribly naturally to me I've forced myself to get in touch with some of them - even just exchanging a few texts saying hello has been a surprisingly rewarding experience.

From the sounds of things you've already made all of the hardest steps out of this rut. Temporarily losing access to your therapist must be a major drag, but I think you're probably beating yourself up about work. I was convinced when I told my boss I was going to need therapy that I'd be derided for it, but they were surprisingly accommodating - two of his other direct reports have also had "wobbles" similar to mine. I don't think there's any mileage in trying to hide it from them, because ultimately you're hiding the problem from yourself that way too, at least partially. If work value you at all, they'll not look down on you for needing help.

As kabbes says, this is wholly down to us all being handed a huge plate of shite and not some personal failing. Some people have dealt with it better than others sure, and I'm a little bit jealous of them to be honest, but the world is still a shitshow. The thing to hold on to here is your self. Take it slowly and take care


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 14, 2021)

stdP said:


> I dunno if it's an option for you but stopping working from home was a big help for me. Two weeks after I got my second jab I started going back in to the office; even though there weren't many people to talk to to begin with, just having the routine and a change of scenery did wonders for my concentration, and work started becoming something I enjoyed again rather than something I was trying to run away from. Increased socialisation was one of the points on my action plan (I've been having pretty intense nostalgia pangs over the last year and have been missing a lot of old friends, including many from this site) and as much as it doesn't come terribly naturally to me I've forced myself to get in touch with some of them - even just exchanging a few texts saying hello has been a surprisingly rewarding experience.


Actually when I talked my bosses, one did say that if I want to go to a co-working space to get out of the house that would be fine and I could just expense it, which I'm definitely going to give a go. Ta for reminding me.


----------



## stdP (Aug 14, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Actually when I talked my bosses, one did say that if I want to go to a co-working space to get out of the house that would be fine and I could just expense it, which I'm definitely going to give a go. Ta for reminding me.



That's good to hear, hopefully it works for you and it suggests they're being supportive rather than dismissive. My work did similar, allowing me to expense getting a taxi in and out but I've been braving the trains and tube since I got my jabs done (I honestly prefer it cos I can't do the crossword in a taxi).

Incidentally, I find the tube mildly horrific; I'm claustrophobic and wearing a mask is uncomfortable for me at the best of times, wearing one on the tube I'm breaking out in a cold sweat in seconds. But it's still infinitely preferable to the mess my head was in at the start of the year.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm ok on the tube but there isn't actually an office any more, and I don't know whether there will be any time soon, either. I specifically picked this job because I hate working from home even not during pandemics, and if that doesn't change I may have to consider my options. But that's not the main focus right now. Even sitting in a different room to work is an improvement.


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 14, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm ok on the tube but there isn't actually an office any more, and I don't know whether there will be any time soon, either. I specifically picked this job because I hate working from home even not during pandemics, and if that doesn't change I may have to consider my options. But that's not the main focus right now. Even sitting in a different room to work is an improvement.


I've worked from home for over a decade, and have sometimes really struggled with it and gone into a depression spiral, and I did find using a co working space really helpful. Especially if it has lots of regulars you can get to know.

I've coped without since covid started, but would love to go back, but just don't feel comfortable with it yet. Cases here are really high.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 14, 2021)

I see WeWork are doing a cheapish intro offer for using drop-in spaces at the moment - there are a couple near me so will take a look at that. £120 for a month to begin with.


----------



## stdP (Aug 14, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm ok on the tube but there isn't actually an office any more, and I don't know whether there will be any time soon, either. I specifically picked this job because I hate working from home even not during pandemics, and if that doesn't change I may have to consider my options. But that's not the main focus right now. Even sitting in a different room to work is an improvement.



One of the reasons I picked my current job was the "no remote working apart from emergencies" angles as well, as I've never got on with working from home either. Happily I'll be getting a permanent desk back next week, no more hot-desk hell, but yeah - lots of companies being very gung-ho about closing down offices is certainly something that has me worried. For the (minority?) of us that don't get on with it I think it's a worrying development and I hope one that might be walked back on. Keep us posted on how you get on.

Not that I'm looking, but I'd certainly not take a job that mandated working from home if I could avoid it. A friend of a friend sent a headhunter in my direction who proudly announced they had a 100% work from home policy and didn't understand why I turned him down on the spot.

From what I remember you also work in IT? One of the ironies of my situation being that mine is the team that looks after the remote working system amongst other things, and a month after I joined the company pandemic happened and we had to scale up the capacity of the remote working system by three orders of magnitude...


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 15, 2021)

WRT co-working spaces, ideally you need to find one where they have coffee mornings and whatnot, otherwise you're just going to look at people which isn't necessarily a big improvement. Actually a cafe or pub is fine if you get to have conversations. I got on well with Impact Brixton which is generally full of well meaning people, there's a cultural fit thing.

Although I worked from home pre pandemic, in fact I was out a lot. Even a couple of afternoons a week makes a big difference.

I'm not doing this at all yet as it still feels like an added risk, but I would if my state of mind was much worse (general gloom but not absolutely desperate currently). 

My work have reinstated a weekly Teams coffee morning thankfully.  that was a lifesaver during lockdown one and then it disappeared.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I see WeWork are doing a cheapish intro offer for using drop-in spaces at the moment - there are a couple near me so will take a look at that. £120 for a month to begin with.


I rented WeWork (Tower Bridge) and have to say it was excellent. The company is financially hanging by a thread (before Covid and worse since) but while they are still trading I would recommend. 

We had a Barrista giving out free coffee. Free bar (lager and cider) after 4pm. Every morning there was a buffet of pastries on offer. Each week they had 'guest caterers' doing all sorts of foods. 

Also if you rent space then you can book visitors in. I let loads of mates and such in as my business visitors  then they could sit in the 'breakout lounge' using WiFi, charging their kit and enjoying free coffee all day  

Not sure if in these unprecedented times  they are still as generous but definitely check it out. There are lots of shared office options but WeWork are at least very professional and offer a modern, clean work space without much noise at all.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I see WeWork are doing a cheapish intro offer for using drop-in spaces at the moment - there are a couple near me so will take a look at that. £120 for a month to begin with.


Also I managed to drag out the 'introductory offer' out for ages


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 15, 2021)

Looby said:


> Advice please.
> Teen tested negative but other people she was with over the weekend are positive. Now she has a temperature so is having another PCR tomorrow this time at the centre not a home test. I’m working on the assumption she is positive.
> 
> With this timeline, I’m thinking I’m unlikely to have caught it but please tell me if I’m wrong.
> ...


Soz I've only just seen this.
I would have avoided MIL....until I had more information. I don't think any assumptions can be made as people seem to have such varied responses to covid exposure. Imo this is why I would need a test or symptoms and without those really try to avoid anyone in a more vulnerable group. However no judgement where you are concerned.

What did you do in the end? Did your friend test positive? How are you feeling?


----------



## Looby (Aug 15, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Soz I've only just seen this.
> I would have avoided MIL....until I had more information. I don't think any assumptions can be made as people seem to have such varied responses to covid exposure. Imo this is why I would need a test or symptoms and without those really try to avoid anyone in a more vulnerable group. However no judgement where you are concerned.
> 
> What did you do in the end? Did your friend test positive? How are you feeling?


She’s just had the result as I was writing this, negative. 👍

I decided to go as I felt the risk was minimal and she did need us. We were careful. Sat outside, masks and windows open in the car etc 
Still really relieved though. It’s been worrying me.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 15, 2021)

Niece has brittle asthma and severe allergies so can’t have vaccinations
My sister just got pinged to isolate on the App.
Terrifying stuff, kept everyone safe for the duration of 20-21 and now scared she is going to make her daughter seriously ill 

PCR on all of them negative today TFFT

Shit situation


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 15, 2021)

deleted for sanity and persec


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 15, 2021)

stdP said:


> From what I remember you also work in IT? One of the ironies of my situation being that mine is the team that looks after the remote working system amongst other things, and a month after I joined the company pandemic happened and we had to scale up the capacity of the remote working system by three orders of magnitude...


Yah, well, in web dev. I had been working with international teams and contractors for a few years before the start of it all and developed very specific principles of when and how remote working was good and when and how it wasn't and how projects could be structured to best fit all the different requirements, which nobody paid attention to then and nobody pays attention to now. 🤷‍♂️ I don't see any more of a sane approach to it even after over a year of people having to deal with the differences.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 23, 2021)

My good friend and her diabetic daughter have both tested positive. And are both sick. Both fully vaccinated and took all sorts of precautions.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 23, 2021)

I’ve decided that my trip around various aviation museums in September, which had me staying in lots of hotels had better be cancelled.

I hadn’t booked the museums yet, and the hotels were all refundable or on points anyway. Will still be off work that week though.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 24, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve decided that my trip around various aviation museums in September, which had me staying in lots of hotels had better be cancelled.
> 
> I hadn’t booked the museums yet, and the hotels were all refundable or on points anyway. Will still be off work that week though.


I hope you can find something else nice to do.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 24, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I hope you can find something else nice to do.


I’m not sure I will do much other than go to the Dentist and spend some time with my Dad, but a break from work is always nice.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 26, 2021)

Thinking about it, my sense of not knowing what my personal risk levels are is entirely correct and not a personal failing. We're in the middle of a big fuckoff experiment basically and none of us will know till later.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 26, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Thinking about it, my sense of not knowing what my personal risk levels are is entirely correct and not a personal failing. We're in the middle of a big fuckoff experiment basically and none of us will know till later.




I think you're right. 
I definitely feel like a guineapig. And I dont want any part of it.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 26, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Niece has brittle asthma and severe allergies so can’t have vaccinations
> My sister just got pinged to isolate on the App.
> Terrifying stuff, kept everyone safe for the duration of 20-21 and now scared she is going to make her daughter seriously ill
> 
> ...



Has the niece's doctor told them that? Asthma, even brittle asthma, isn't a contraindication, and neither are most allergies.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 26, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Has the niece's doctor told them that? Asthma, even brittle asthma, isn't a contraindication, and neither are most allergies.



I'm pretty allergic and they took a long time to decide to give me a vaccine..they literally had epipens at the ready and a stretcher when I got my vaccine. 
But it is a risk for some. I made the final decision though. 
And sadly it looks like the vaccines didnt take for me.  Am waiting for boosters to come along in a couple of months...or 6 months more like.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 26, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I'm pretty allergic and they took a long time to decide to give me a vaccine..they literally had epipens at the ready and a stretcher when I got my vaccine.
> But it is a risk for some. I made the final decision though.
> And sadly it looks like the vaccines didnt take for me. Am waiting for boosters to come along in a couple of months...or 6 months more like.



Yeah, there definitely are some people who are either iffy for the vaccine or absolutely can't take it. Bella's niece might be one of those, or they might have got some scary information that made them refuse the vaccine (asthma definitely is not a contraindication). I think, before accepting that you need to stay home and live in fear, you should make double-plus sure that you can't be vaccinated.

I'm sorry it didn't take for you - you did an antibody test, didn't you? But at least you know you didn't have a reaction.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 26, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, there definitely are some people who are either iffy for the vaccine or absolutely can't take it. Bella's niece might be one of those, or they might have got some scary information that made them refuse the vaccine (asthma definitely is not a contraindication). I think, before accepting that you need to stay home and live in fear, you should make double-plus sure that you can't be vaccinated.
> 
> I'm sorry it didn't take for you - you did an antibody test, didn't you? But at least you know you didn't have a reaction.




I had a mild initial reaction but since the second vaccine I've had extreme night sweats and neutrophils are gone very low. Like lower than nornal for me even in immunosuppressants. 
I cant say that's the vaccine.  But I link it to then. It is probably coincidence.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 26, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Has the niece's doctor told them that? Asthma, even brittle asthma, isn't a contraindication, and neither are most allergies.


Yep apparently so. Sister was right on
It from the start


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 29, 2021)

My son's 21st celebrations today. Everything set up for people round the house, loads of food, drink etc

His girlfriend's just tested positive. She's distraught. She's been crying for the past hour. 😓


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Part 2, it's shite isn't it  We were supposed to be at my sister in law's in Cardiff this weekend, for the first full family get together in nearly 2 years. Niece tested positive on Thursday. I had kind of expected it, but it still really sucks.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 29, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Sorry to hear that Part 2, it's shite isn't it  We were supposed to be at my sister in law's in Cardiff this weekend, for the first full family get together in nearly 2 years. Niece tested positive on Thursday. I had kind of expected it, but it still really sucks.


They're due to fly to Berlin on the 10th. She's off to study there and has an appointment to get her visa on Tuesday that she's been waiting ages for because the embassy was closed due to covid.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 29, 2021)

My parents have caught Covid, they've been feeling unwell but not bad enough to go to hospital. Given that they are 86 and 83 I am definitely going to mark this down as a major success for the vaccination program (both double jabbed ages ago)
My sister reckons that since they never go anywhere anyway that isolating is not going to be an issue for them.


----------



## izz (Aug 29, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> My parents have caught Covid, they've been feeling unwell but not bad enough to go to hospital. Given that they are 86 and 83 I am definitely going to mark this down as a major success for the vaccination program (both double jabbed ages ago)
> My sister reckons that since they never go anywhere anyway that isolating is not going to be an issue for them.


Good luck to the old darlings, hope they're recovered soon.


----------



## oryx (Aug 29, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> My parents have caught Covid, they've been feeling unwell but not bad enough to go to hospital. Given that they are 86 and 83 I am definitely going to mark this down as a major success for the vaccination program (both double jabbed ages ago)
> My sister reckons that since they never go anywhere anyway that isolating is not going to be an issue for them.


Just found out this week that OH's cousin (68, asthmatic, former heavy smoker) and a friend (pretty severe underlying condition) have both had Covid.

Both recovering and OH's cousin was not ill enough to be hospitalised. Like you, MickiQ  I am marking this down as a major success for the vaccine. I dread to think how they might both have ended up otherwise.

Hope your parents are OK.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 30, 2021)

Bank holiday Sunday and the town appears to be dead other than two bar/clubs

i think the message that having the highest Corona rates in the U.K. after being relatively unscathed during the lockdowns has finally landed and people have voted with their feet


----------



## Cloo (Aug 31, 2021)

Pretty sure it's not going to be worth booking for any indoor events between November and March now. Which is kind of all events.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 31, 2021)

Went to a little International Peace festival on Sunday and some friends or friends were playing in a band.  I was chatting to the drummer outside and told him that Iwasn't sure about going indoors to watch a band and he said he wasn't all that happy either.  

Decided not to chance it and went home.

How the hell are we going to make sure this winter isn't as shit as the last one?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 2, 2021)

accompanied mum-tat to / from a minor operation at kings' today.

as i wasn't allowed to wait in the place with her, this meant i had a couple of hours in downtown camberwell.

thinking about it, this was the first time i've had a sit down cafe meal, or indulges in any street photography, since all this nonsense started...


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 2, 2021)

Feeling pretty rubbish today but like a cold more than anything, got bellyache and occasional temperature and minor headache. No noticeable change to my smell or taste and rarely coughing, a few sneezes. Done a PCR test just waiting for the results.

Hopefully they'll come tomorrow, I'm fed up with staying in already.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 3, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> accompanied mum-tat to / from a minor operation at kings' today.
> 
> as i wasn't allowed to wait in the place with her, this meant i had a couple of hours in downtown camberwell.
> 
> thinking about it, this was the first time i've had a sit down cafe meal, or indulges in any street photography, since all this nonsense started...


rock steady eddie's?


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 4, 2021)

Results back negative. 5 days of f feeling shit and I've not even got it. Gonna be fucked if do, I'm so shit at being ill.


----------



## A380 (Sep 6, 2021)

Daughter has split up with her boyfriend in Shanghai, They had been together in China a year but haven't seen each other since  new year 2020 because of COVID here and there. They couldn't hack the not knowing how much longer they would be apart. Mutual but both are heartbroken, I.m sad too for her, and I really liked him.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 6, 2021)

A380 said:


> Daughter has split up with her boyfriend in Shanghai, They had been together in China a year but haven't seen each other since  new year 2020 because of COVID here and there. They couldn't hack the not knowing how much longer they would be apart. Mutual but both are heartbroken, I.m sad too for her, and I really liked him.



Your poor daughter.  💖


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2021)

have started new job today - it's going to be fully office based for at least the first month or two.

office is a modern sealed box with no opening windows.

lots of corporate stuff about mask wearing, social distancing, arrows on floors and that sort of thing, and nobody seems to be taking any notice of any of it.   one of today's training things meant sitting at a fairly narrow desk opposite someone else.

is this what's generally expected now?

i've had both vaccines, but aware that overweight 50+ blokes are a medium risk group.

i'm not comfortable with this, or the train commute (fairly lightly loaded train going in, full and standing for the first few stops out of london this evening)

snag is if i do walk away from this and have a few months off, not sure how the heck i'm going to explain that to any potential future employer, there really aren't that many jobs doing the sort of stuff i do, and at my age, it could well be at best involuntary semi-retirement.

bugger.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2021)

Well if your future employer has a sensible pandemic attitude then 'I walked away from previous job because it was a covid-insecure nightmare' would probably wash as a very good excuse.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2021)

elbows said:


> Well if your future employer has a sensible pandemic attitude then 'I walked away from previous job because it was a covid-insecure nightmare' would probably wash as a very good excuse.



I think if I was to walk away quick, it might be even better to pretend this job never existed - although then there would be the need to explain why i left a job without one to go to.

Just wondering if I am being unreasonable?


----------



## lazythursday (Sep 6, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I think if I was to walk away quick, it might be even better to pretend this job never existed - although then there would be the need to explain why i left a job without one to go to.
> 
> Just wondering if I am being unreasonable?


I think this is really tricky. I suppose if it were me I'd tell myself over and over that the vaccine is highly likely to protect me from serious illness and grit my teeth and endure it, especially if the office thing is temporary while you train up or whatever. Have you told your manager the lack of covid safety is making you uncomfortable? Most employers don't want the expense and hassle of recruitment.


----------



## oryx (Sep 6, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I think if I was to walk away quick, it might be even better to pretend this job never existed - although then there would be the need to explain why i left a job without one to go to.
> 
> Just wondering if I am being unreasonable?


I wouldn't pretend the job didn't exist - just say that is was a covid-insecure nightmare as per elbows (and that you felt staying might put you at risk).

I've left three jobs without jobs to go to, been for loads of interviews in the gaps in between, and only ever been asked about it once.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 6, 2021)

I am the king of leaving jobs with no other job to go to. I’ve probably done it 6 times - and 4 times in the last 2 years. 

When I do stay at a job I tend to stay for 5 years. I would always be honest and explain the reasoning. Your health is more important than any job.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I am the king of leaving jobs with no other job to go to. I’ve probably done it 6 times - and 4 times in the last 2 years.
> 
> When I do stay at a job I tend to stay for 5 years. I would always be honest and explain the reasoning. Your health is more important than any job.



hmm

snag is i'm 50+ so a lot of employers don't want to know (but of course can't admit that) 

i'm in a small specialist niche of a fairly small line of business, and the jobs are pretty damn rare, and i've been out of anything else too long to have 'recent experience' (i was trying to get basic admin jobs 7 years or so ago and was hitting that all the time)

and there's been a family related spanner thrown in the works this evening.

sod it, i'm going to bed.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 7, 2021)

Not personal, but a youngster at work (early 20s) mentioned he hadn't bothered getting vaxxed on a team call about a month or more ago.  Two hour queues at the local centre at the weekend, apparently.  I told him, very clearly, that as one of his managers I was authorising him, no _instructing_ him,  to block two hours out of his work diary in working time, as a "private appointment" to go and get his effing jab.  

He didn't.

He got the covid two weeks ago.  

He's fine now, but was surprised that despite being a fit young person (he's a semi pro footballer) he was absolutely flattened by it.  Twit.  I guess even one jab would have reduced how bad he was hit by it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2021)

my best mate who is type 1 diabetes has just tested positive, and im really worried about him, although he said he isnt going to die yet as I still owe him money.


----------



## Supine (Sep 8, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Not personal, but a youngster at work (early 20s) mentioned he hadn't bothered getting vaxxed on a team call about a month or more ago.  Two hour queues at the local centre at the weekend, apparently.  I told him, very clearly, that as one of his managers I was authorising him, no _instructing_ him,  to block two hours out of his work diary in working time, as a "private appointment" to go and get his effing jab.
> 
> He didn't.
> 
> ...



He still benefits from vaccination. Ask him if he fancies a repeat of his experience.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2021)

Ex neighbour's (late 60s) grandson has just gone to school for first time. Ex neighbour herself isn't having the vaccine because she "has a healthy diet" and has said she's intending to visit. 

Am wondering how to treat this apart from assuming she's infected with delta variant, i.e. keep 2m away and outside. As unvaccinated I presume that means she's (a) more likely than someone vaccinated to be infected and (b) liable to be carrying a higher viral load. 

She's also invited me across to her place but there's no chance of that happening.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm
> 
> snag is i'm 50+ so a lot of employers don't want to know (but of course can't admit that)
> 
> ...


I'm in my fifties and I've experienced that, ie the lack of recent experience, also ageism. I'm feeling like I'm on life's scrapheap and despairing of ever getting another job.


----------



## Epona (Sep 9, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I'm in my fifties and I've experienced that, ie the lack of recent experience, also ageism. I'm feeling like I'm on life's scrapheap and despairing of ever getting another job.



Liked due to understanding the situation, not because I think it is good.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 10, 2021)

Mrs Numbers Mum has tested positive, she's 80 and has an existing pulmonary condition.  She went into hospital last week for an unrelated issue (with her heart) and has now tested positive.  Very worrying.


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2021)

Seems petty to talk about after the above ^ (much love to Mrs Numbers' mum)

Went to a pub today on OH's night off, sat most of the evening outside then moved indoors, OH wanted to watch the tennis, lots of space inside.

Then a large gathering arrived and started to sit at the table next to us - a woman sat right next to me on the bench type seat and I shifted up a bit (I don't want to be very close to anyone) then another woman piled in and sat in the gap I had left and we ended up shifting 2 tables down because they were getting too close and OH could no longer see the tennis.

It looked like an after work party, it wasn't regulars, anyway one of them got shirty with me because I was grumpy about having to keep moving and said it wasn't going to hurt if she sat near me and I said (and honestly I can get a bit "fuck off" with my responses when I am, well... fucked off so to speak) "we're in the middle of a pandemic love, and in any case I didn't invite you to fucking sit on my lap" - which did not go down well.

(We ended up moving to the other bar and got a free pint each cos the bar staff felt a bit sorry for us - OH didn't get to watch the tennis though)

EDIT: I have just re-read this post and realised that a part of it could be really misinterpreted in a "whoa" eyebrow raising way - I should stress that I am biologically  female and very obviously so by appearance.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2021)

A member of my local circle of friends has, apparently, got Covid. I last saw him on Tuesday, so am a little windy about the possibilities - I heard about it yesterday, so have been doing lateral flow tests yesterday and today...so far, both negative.

He's an anti-vaxxer, so I imagine he might be having a few panicked thoughts, though he seems to be incommunicado at the moment.

ETA: aha, he's just been in touch - apparently it's a rumour, and he's fine. I think I'll carry on testing just in case, all the same.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> A member of my local circle of friends has, apparently, got Covid. I last saw him on Tuesday, so am a little windy about the possibilities - I heard about it yesterday, so have been doing lateral flow tests yesterday and today...so far, both negative.
> 
> He's an anti-vaxxer, so I imagine he might be having a few panicked thoughts, though he seems to be incommunicado at the moment.




Hope you'll be ok.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Hope you'll be ok.


I need to be! It's first day back f2f in college tomorrow...  I'm going to be teaching students I've taught for a year, and never met in person.


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> A member of my local circle of friends has, apparently, got Covid. I last saw him on Tuesday, so am a little windy about the possibilities - I heard about it yesterday, so have been doing lateral flow tests yesterday and today...so far, both negative.
> 
> He's an anti-vaxxer, so I imagine he might be having a few panicked thoughts, though he seems to be incommunicado at the moment.
> 
> ETA: aha, he's just been in touch - apparently it's a rumour, and he's fine. I think I'll carry on testing just in case, all the same.



I hope you are ok.  Keep testing, the lateral flow tests are free and you can do it every day you need to go out - that is what I have been doing while I have been unwell (99% sure it is RSV and not corona but testing is vitally important - especially since if my immune system is putting some hours in tackling this toddler virus, I might be more susceptible to catching Covid)


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I need to be! It's first day back f2f in college tomorrow...  I'm going to be teaching students I've taught for a year, and never met in person.




Are they / you going to be masked?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Are they / you going to be masked?


Nope. Well, not necessarily. But - so I understand - socially distanced. We have to mask up while moving around the building, which is just fine as far as I'm concerned, because I'll be masking up anyway.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 13, 2021)

I've decided that if either kid gets COVID I will ask about who they sit near and either let parents know (for son) or ask oldest to let their friends know because I don't know how much schools are likely to say and I want people to have the option to take risk mitigation, eg 'Let's maybe not see grandma this weekend then'


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 13, 2021)

I didn't have covid in the end but still a very shitty virus. I've been working at home since last year with the expectation I start to book into the available desks in the office. I'm more or less recovered and would normally consider myself fit to work at home but I wouldn't feel comfortable going into the office even with a croaky voice and infrequent cough and sneeze that might alarm others. So I'm getting signed off for a week. Their loss.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I've decided that if either kid gets COVID I will ask about who they sit near and either let parents know (for son) or ask oldest to let their friends know because I don't know how much schools are likely to say and I want people to have the option to take risk mitigation, eg 'Let's maybe not see grandma this weekend then'


 
Whilst this is eminently sensible behaviour it's fucking shit that it falls to you to do it yourself. Not least because so many parents won't bother with any of it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 15, 2021)

Mrs SI currently sat on a minibus as her train was cancelled due to a breakdown. Packed on the minibus, just her and another masked. Maybe I should just stop worrying and assume I'm going to get this fucking thing whatever steps I take. (I'm not about to stop wearing masks in shops or anything, but getting worried every time anyone I know goes anywhere is going to make ne ill.)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 15, 2021)

That said, I cannot for the fucking life of me understand why people are not being compelled to exhibit SOME form of mitigation on public transport, certainly a minibus with a dozen strangers crammed into it for an hour.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 15, 2021)

Wishy-washy libertarian SHITCUNTS.



> The requirement to wear face coverings in law has been lifted. However, the government expects and recommends that people wear face coverings in crowded areas such as public transport.


----------



## oryx (Sep 15, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Wishy-washy libertarian SHITCUNTS.


Every time I go to the supermarket they are bleating over the tannoy about masks being a personal choice.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2021)

oryx said:


> Every time I go to the supermarket they are bleating over the tannoy about masks being a personal choice.



Yes it's clearly not just personal if it affects everyone around you.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 16, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Mrs Numbers Mum has tested positive, she's 80 and has an existing pulmonary condition.  She went into hospital last week for an unrelated issue (with her heart) and has now tested positive.  Very worrying.


Fwiw, turns out Mrs Mrs Numbers didn't have Covid  thank fuck.
Sadly tho', the hospital mixed up tests  so fuck knows the ramifications of that.
Hopefully the mix up was an isolated incident, sadly I suspect not.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 16, 2021)

S☼I said:


> That said, I cannot for the fucking life of me understand why people are not being compelled to exhibit SOME form of mitigation on public transport, certainly a minibus with a dozen strangers crammed into it for an hour.


I don't understand this either, I really don't.


----------



## Sue (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm still doing the mask thing everywhere inside but I'm often the only one. I'm really feeling quite judgey -- I mean it's not that fucking hard to put a mask on when you go on a bus or into a shop.

(And yes, obviously some people can't wear masks but I really doubt that's pretty much every 20s man (and many 20s women) I see on the bus. )


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> I'm still doing the mask thing everywhere inside but I'm often the only one. I'm really feeling quite judgey -- I mean it's not that fucking hard to put a mask on when you go on a bus or into a shop.
> 
> (And yes, obviously some people can't wear masks but I really doubt that's pretty much every 20s man (and many 20s women) I see on the bus. )



I dunno.  Mostly we just all want to fit in don't we?  Its got to stage now where wearing masks is pretty uncommon so you feel a bit odd one out doing so.  I've had a few comments when I where one to buy a drink at the bar before heading out into the garden.  Pointed _you don't need to wear that in here you know _sort of comments have happened several times.

I can see why people have stopped wearing them.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 16, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I dunno.  Mostly we just all want to fit in don't we?  Its got to stage now where wearing masks is pretty uncommon so you feel a bit odd one out doing so.  I've had a few comments when I where one to buy a drink at the bar before heading out into the garden.  Pointed _you don't need to wear that in here you know _sort of comments have happened several times.


"and yet you still wear those trousers" is my current favourite retort


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

Got really riled by a colleague not masking up and then sitting down with an unmasked  customer for an hour or so. also found out another colleague who has returned to work this week is an antivaxxer


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

are you allowed to refuse to work with people who you don’t feel safe working alongside?


----------



## Supine (Sep 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> are you allowed to refuse to work with people who you don’t feel safe working alongside?



not in the prison service


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> are you allowed to refuse to work with people who you don’t feel safe working alongside?



in general terms, you are allowed to refuse to work in unsafe conditions.

whether this would count as one, and just how much of a shitstorm there would be, i'm not sure

may be worth talking to your union?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> may be worth talking to your union?


not after the last time I spoke to my rep - a howler of one who sides with management - if I had the energy or the organisational skills, I'd try and oust them as they're such a shit rep


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2021)

may be worth seeing if there's anything on union's website (or another union's - some have placed stuff in the public bit of their website.  RMT and TSSA have a few things (not updated since July)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> may be worth seeing if there's anything on union's website (or another union's - some have placed stuff in the public bit of their website.  RMT and TSSA have a few things (not updated since July)


yeah, there is. Have previously contacted the union to complain about the rep but they never replied. I sort of have to do it myself but got carpeted and told not to speak for anyone else


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> not after the last time I spoke to my rep - a howler of one who sides with management - if I had the energy or the organisational skills, I'd try and oust them as they're such a shit rep


Are the wobblies/IWW operating in your area?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Are the wobblies/IWW operating in your area?


don’t think so


----------



## Hollis (Sep 18, 2021)

Going down to visit parents today for first time since the start of pandemic... Wearing an FFP2 mask on the train and I think it's getting to the point where you get 'odd looks'.. lol.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 18, 2021)

dp.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Going down to visit parents today for first time since the start of pandemic... Wearing an FFP2 mask on the train and I think it's getting to the point where you get 'odd looks'.. lol.


Fuck 'em.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

I wouldn’t notice as i’ve always got odd looks from people 
and yeah, fuck em


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 19, 2021)

Day 4 of a 5 day hotel quarantine…I had a 2 minute chat with the nurse that did my PCR at 6am this morning…that was it fir human contact…I think this is my 6th quarantine and they are getting harder. I’m really struggling to concentrate on reading a book.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 20, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Day 4 of a 5 day hotel quarantine…I had a 2 minute chat with the nurse that did my PCR at 6am this morning…that was it fir human contact…I think this is my 6th quarantine and they are getting harder. I’m really struggling to concentrate on reading a book.


A bit of an emotional rollercoaster today. I woke up to a message that the flight would probably be cancelled, the. A driver showed up who took my to a small airport (no scheduled flights). I wasn’t manifested in anything with the main helicopter operators…then someone suggested I try one of the smaller operators, and bingo, I’ve found my pilot. 
Last week I had my annual medical. Here in Brazil, because of the type of work I do, it’s quite involved. One section is with shrink. I had to do concentration tests…there is no way I’d cope with one of those today.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 20, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> A bit of an emotional rollercoaster today. I woke up to a message that the flight would probably be cancelled, the. A driver showed up who took my to a small airport (no scheduled flights). I wasn’t manifested in anything with the main helicopter operators…then someone suggested I try one of the smaller operators, and bingo, I’ve found my pilot.
> Last week I had my annual medical. Here in Brazil, because of the type of work I do, it’s quite involved. One section is with shrink. I had to do concentration tests…there is no way I’d cope with one of those today.



I went quite mad during my 14 day hotel quarantine. Glad you're at the end of yours x


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 20, 2021)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I went quite mad during my 14 day hotel quarantine. Glad you're at the end of yours x


It certainly gives you some idea how horrible solitary confinement must be. 14 days is horrific, the longest I have had was 10.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 20, 2021)

After a slightly nervous weekend having been told by school on Friday afternoon that oldest had had a COVID contact at school last week, I think we're off hook now. PCR taken at weekend came back negative, this morning's lateral flow also negative and we know it must have happened early last week, so I think anything would have turned up by now so it seems we've got away with it this time.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 23, 2021)

Conspiraloon relative is back at it. She was due to be on holiday with her family in October half term, but won't get vaccinated, so the whole trip is at risk. Her husband doesn't want a) to pay for loads of additional tests and b) risk getting stuck out there (because of work and kids' schools), as she'll have to do a return to UK test. 

I'm butting out, as the demands for explanantions of  ' why I should compromise my natural immunity by having a vaccinne, I know I've had it', are infuriating. She's never tested positive but decided she's had it. I don't know if the vaccines have any effect on natural immunity IF you have had it? By why would I? Odds are if I go looking, it's the theme of conspiracies, that I'd imagine I could track down the source of and disprove. But fuck it, I'm just cutting her off.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 23, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Conspiraloon relative is back at it. She was due to be on holiday with her family in October half term, but won't get vaccinated, so the whole trip is at risk. Her husband doesn't want a) to pay for loads of additional tests and b) risk getting stuck out there (because of work and kids' schools), as she'll have to do a return to UK test.
> 
> I'm butting out, as the demands for explanantions of  ' why I should compromise my natural immunity by having a vaccinne, I know I've had it', are infuriating. She's never tested positive but decided she's had it. I don't know if the vaccines have any effect on natural immunity IF you have had it? By why would I? Odds are if I go looking, it's the theme of conspiracies, that I'd imagine I could track down the source of and disprove. But fuck it, I'm just cutting her off.


one dose of vaccine after an infection is more protection than 2 doses of vaccine apparently, and up the protection goes as you add more doses of vaccine.
Sounds like you decision to ignore her is the best policy.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 24, 2021)

1 positive PCR and 2 positive LFTs for son's class today - school have asked everyone in class to test. We all have to do LFTs tonight for synagogue tomorrow anyway (where I have a reading to do) and have decided that even if we're all clear, son should stay at home. I think the positive cases are not kids he sits near/has much to do with, so I don't think it's a foregone conclusion he has it, but obviously we should tread a bit carefully.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 30, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> A bit of an emotional rollercoaster today. I woke up to a message that the flight would probably be cancelled, the. A driver showed up who took my to a small airport (no scheduled flights). I wasn’t manifested in anything with the main helicopter operators…then someone suggested I try one of the smaller operators, and bingo, I’ve found my pilot.
> Last week I had my annual medical. Here in Brazil, because of the type of work I do, it’s quite involved. One section is with shrink. I had to do concentration tests…there is no way I’d cope with one of those today.


I’m back from 10 days in an oil platform. I couldn’t get the phone or laptop to connect to the Wi-Fi, so, a week and a half without internet. It’s wonderful! Obviously I missed you all terribly, but no connection with the outside world except for a couple of phone calls a day was a result


----------



## kabbes (Oct 2, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I’m back from 10 days in an oil platform.


Did you bring us all back some gasoline?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2021)

Colleague has tested positive today. He was in all last week and so was his partner (after she'd been off for ten days with Covid). Apparently he had a close contact with someone with Covid last Sunday but has only found out today - he takes regular LFTs (all negative so far) as he taxis at weekends. He's not feeling too bad, just coughing a lot, but he's 22 and in good shape.

Getting closer all the time...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2021)

Been pinged this afternoon. Can't be my colleague above ^^^ as he only developed symptoms yesterday and the app said Friday. 

App said to book a PCR test so I'm having one tomorrow at 10.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 3, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I went back to work last Monday after being off for four weeks due to "covid-related stress" - a nervous breakdown, let's use some proper vocabulary.
> 
> For the time I was off, I was just sitting in the flat on my own with various different degrees of anxiety and hopelessness. I had no support as my psychotherapist got covid (IRONICALLY) and the GP, while surprisingly decent, really isn't able to do that. The action plan had been to increase social contact and novel experiences, to counteract the pummelling psychic effects of seeing nothing different all day and talking to more people in your dreams than real life. Taking time off work cut off excess stress, and I actually just _couldn't_ work properly as once you get to a certain point you can't concentrate on anything, let alone deal with stress. But avoiding that didn't change the underlying situation, and the action plan didn't get addressed because how could it be?
> 
> So I wish I'd not approached work like this, as now they think I'm "mostly ok might need a few adjustments" and yet I find that there's little or no difference between me just before I had a breakdown and me now. It was a punt as I wasn't getting better just not working, try to get some focus, try not to get too out of touch, but now I feel worse.


I've been back at work for a few months now (christ, was it August that I went back) after simply going back because I was bored and wasn't getting any better, and it remains the case that there's little or no difference between me just before having a breakdown and me now. I increasingly "lose" days through not feeling capable of doing anything at all - manifests in different ways, sometimes big fat panic attacks, sometimes huge periods of fatigue, very often just not seeing the point of getting out of bed in the morning (which is not in itself a weird thing but it's when you simply _don't_ that it's different) - and it's been getting worse. Also now that I've returned to work there's an implicit assumption I feel that I've somehow stated that I'm better, and so have a responsibility to do things as if I was the happiest bunny in the whole of Toytown.

I don't really see much change from the sensory deprivation that was part of lockdown and the sensory deprivation that's part of working from home on my own all day all week. Before lockdown I deliberately went out of my way to pick a job that had a lot of human contact and _wasn't_ WFH - it would have actually been easier to get WFH jobs - but now the role has become that indefinitely with no end to it in sight.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2021)

Bloody hell, Fridge. What’s preventing the return to office?  We’re getting increasing pressure to return as if there was no Covid at all. I don’t understand why your place is seemingly the opposite.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 3, 2021)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I went quite mad during my 14 day hotel quarantine. Glad you're at the end of yours x



Today I watched all the Jason bourne films in French in a row 

7 days to push   

I don’t seem to be managing quarantine too badly other than the lying on the same bed as you are going to sleep in later devalues sleeping 

Probably helps that my head meds got doubled on leave 

On my third PCR test.

 dropping weight madly as they are feeding us absolutely fuck all.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 4, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I've been back at work for a few months now (christ, was it August that I went back) after simply going back because I was bored and wasn't getting any better, and it remains the case that there's little or no difference between me just before having a breakdown and me now. I increasingly "lose" days through not feeling capable of doing anything at all - manifests in different ways, sometimes big fat panic attacks, sometimes huge periods of fatigue, very often just not seeing the point of getting out of bed in the morning (which is not in itself a weird thing but it's when you simply _don't_ that it's different) - and it's been getting worse. Also now that I've returned to work there's an implicit assumption I feel that I've somehow stated that I'm better, and so have a responsibility to do things as if I was the happiest bunny in the whole of Toytown.
> 
> I don't really see much change from the sensory deprivation that was part of lockdown and the sensory deprivation that's part of working from home on my own all day all week. Before lockdown I deliberately went out of my way to pick a job that had a lot of human contact and _wasn't_ WFH - it would have actually been easier to get WFH jobs - but now the role has become that indefinitely with no end to it in sight.



Sorry to hear you're still struggling, I know how you feel, as with the exception of the panic attacks, I've been suffering in much the same ways as you describe, since the start of this bloody year, although I seem to have stayed at about the same level rather than getting worst, but I am struggling to dig myself out of the hole, and now winter is arriving, which I hate. 

Not that it helps, but we are far from the only ones according to a survey undertaken by the Mirror, and there's no easy answer for any of us. I just hope that when spring arrives I'll finally start feeling better, but I worry that's just wishful thinking.



> Britain is in the grip of a mental health pandemic as Covid and lockdowns have left soaring numbers of people struggling with an array of problems and even feeling suicidal. In a shocking Mirror survey, one in four adults quizzed revealed their state of mind was now worse than before the virus struck.
> 
> One in 12 of all adults polled has had panic attacks, and one in 15 has battled suicidal thoughts. Within the group who said their mental health has worsened, one in eight has even tried to take their own life. In general, older age groups have coped better during the pandemic, but those aged 55 to 64 struggled most with anxiety, cited by 80% of them. The 18 to 24-year-olds were the next most anxious, with 72% suffering. Children have been hit hard, too – 13% of parents said their kids have experienced mental health problems and many had even been given pills for depression or anxiety.











						Covid mental health toll as horrifying scale of silent victims laid bare
					

One in 12 adults have had panic attacks, one in 15 battled suicidal thoughts and one in eight have tried to take their own life during the pandemic




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## lazythursday (Oct 4, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I've been back at work for a few months now (christ, was it August that I went back) after simply going back because I was bored and wasn't getting any better, and it remains the case that there's little or no difference between me just before having a breakdown and me now. I increasingly "lose" days through not feeling capable of doing anything at all - manifests in different ways, sometimes big fat panic attacks, sometimes huge periods of fatigue, very often just not seeing the point of getting out of bed in the morning (which is not in itself a weird thing but it's when you simply _don't_ that it's different) - and it's been getting worse. Also now that I've returned to work there's an implicit assumption I feel that I've somehow stated that I'm better, and so have a responsibility to do things as if I was the happiest bunny in the whole of Toytown.
> 
> I don't really see much change from the sensory deprivation that was part of lockdown and the sensory deprivation that's part of working from home on my own all day all week. Before lockdown I deliberately went out of my way to pick a job that had a lot of human contact and _wasn't_ WFH - it would have actually been easier to get WFH jobs - but now the role has become that indefinitely with no end to it in sight.


Pre-covid, I worked at home for many years, and sometimes found myself slipping into awful depressions through not getting out of the house enough and seeing people. I had to develop strategies to cope - and while many of these were fucked during the last two years they are available again. Find somewhere else to work for part of the week, even if it's just a few hours here and there - ideally 2-3 days. Luckily there is a very cheap hotdesking place near here but even the more expensive ones are worth it for your mental health. Even just sitting in a library for a few hours is better than being at home, even though you won't get a lot of chat, you at least see a bit of life. Another thing that helped me was getting up a bit earlier and making myself get out of the house first thing - generally I'd go and have a coffee somewhere and then come back and work.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2021)

Negative result. Back to the plague pit that is work then!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 5, 2021)

Weird personal consequence: a woman who appears on various covid-related NHS posters is the dead spit of one of my exes. These posters are everywhere in schools where I work, pharmacy windows etc and every time I see one I get a profound sense of 'argh wtf is she doing here'.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 5, 2021)

For all my dismal, long-lasting, festival-missing , often frail and exhausted, and simply depressing hospital inpatient experiences since mid July, one excellent factor was all the PCR tests I was getting -- twice a week (Wednesdays and Saturdays) and every single one of them negative 

And inbetween the two hospital spells, I got hold of a two boxes of Lateral Flow Tests also (used these four times -- all negative).
Those results reassured me that the shite I was going through prior to going in the second time, was at least not to do with Covid! 

My most up-to-date personal consequence (of no-Covid   ) is that I'm feeling gradually better every day 

Spoke with Occupational Health at work yesterday, various adjustments are being made for me prior to my likely return to work next week, just for Thursday 14th Oct in the first week, and very gradually phased-in more hours in the two weeks following that.

I've been quite impressed with my line-manager (and now with OH) to be honest.
My employer _can_ be really good with peoples' sicknesses, and I personally feel well-supported.
Not scared about going back, and with so much unused summer Annual Leave , I'll be organising plenty of Mondays off 

As in something like a maximum of three Mondays in, all the rest off, between now and Xmas  
With many more  Mondays-off to come in the first four months of 2022, prior to my new leave year starting (10th May 2022).
Which is just before *Festival Season 2022* kicks off


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 5, 2021)

Idiot relative now not getting her kids the flu vaccine recommended by NHS/School because 'the hippocratic oath says 'first, do no harm'*. The NHS info she's been sent says this:

"By having the flu vaccination, children are protected againstthe flu, which can be serious. Importantly, they are also less likely to pass the virus on to friends and family, especially those who may be at high risk from flu, such as babies, elderly people or friends and relatives with a serious health condition. It is predicted that we will see an increase in flu this year, due to previous lockdown measures and lack of natural protection. Vaccination is strongly advised to protect your child, your wider family and your community."

The kids visit their elderly grandparents every weekend and the grandad is not in great health with various issues. 

I get the flu vaccine isn't vital for the kids themselves, but it's all part if the same rubbish. Her interpretation of the hippocratic oath trumps that of the the view of the virtually all the highly trained people who actually took it for their profession. Fucking halfwit

*It doesn't


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 5, 2021)

I would imagine most doctors must fucking hate Facebook


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I would imagine most doctors must fucking hate Facebook


Plus Google


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 6, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I would imagine most doctors must fucking hate Facebook


I think the single greatest thing someone could do for the benefit of mankind would be to delete Facebook and Instagram in their entirety.


----------



## Supine (Oct 6, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think the single greatest thing someone could do for the benefit of mankind would be to delete Facebook and Instagram in their entirety.



I think someone tried that on Monday


----------



## 8ball (Oct 6, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think the single greatest thing someone could do for the benefit of mankind would be to delete Facebook and Instagram in their entirety.



I just did it.  Well, deleted Facebook off both the phone and tablet.  Didn't have Instagram.

I AM THE GREATEST PERSON EVER (someone please go and update the "greatest person ever" thread - might look a bit conceited if I do it).


----------



## stdP (Oct 8, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I've been back at work for a few months now (christ, was it August that I went back) after simply going back because I was bored and wasn't getting any better, and it remains the case that there's little or no difference between me just before having a breakdown and me now. I increasingly "lose" days through not feeling capable of doing anything at all - manifests in different ways, sometimes big fat panic attacks, sometimes huge periods of fatigue, very often just not seeing the point of getting out of bed in the morning (which is not in itself a weird thing but it's when you simply _don't_ that it's different) - and it's been getting worse. Also now that I've returned to work there's an implicit assumption I feel that I've somehow stated that I'm better, and so have a responsibility to do things as if I was the happiest bunny in the whole of Toytown.
> 
> I don't really see much change from the sensory deprivation that was part of lockdown and the sensory deprivation that's part of working from home on my own all day all week. Before lockdown I deliberately went out of my way to pick a job that had a lot of human contact and _wasn't_ WFH - it would have actually been easier to get WFH jobs - but now the role has become that indefinitely with no end to it in sight.



I think I mentioned it to you previously but I was in a similar state until I got my second jab and felt confident enough to go back in to the office. When you say "back to work" I'm assuming you mean starting working from home again rather than going back to an office? Did you have a go at a shared office space or trying working from a pub/caff or anything like that?

On the "back to work and everything's fine" point though, you need to make it clear to them that everything isn't fine and you're still having troubles - at the very least I think your line manager should know. I feel that this endless pretending of everything being fine when it isn't is very damaging to one's psyche, a bit like ignoring that nagging pain until it becomes unbearable. Time off work didn't help me even slightly when I was having wobbles because my study had just become the "place where I worry about work and not being able to work properly" and regular changes of scenery and personal interactions and distractions have been the only thing I've felt have helped (I won't say "fixed" because I still have issues with occasional anxiety, task prioritisation and time perception but I'd say I'm at about 85% of my pre-pandemic performance now).

Failing to understand that someone not being fine even when back to work was of course always a problem with any form of long-term illness before the pandemic but after my experience of the last eight months it seems particularly endemic right now and more people need to start speaking up about it. It's too easy for everyone to brush off concerns otherwise.

Even for my colleagues that do get on with WfH (although most of them are back in the office for three days a week now), I'm still worried about some of them. Some of them have just seemingly completely lost the ability to disconnect from work and in my biased perceptions at least are becoming more irritable, tunnel-visioned and an over all lack of concentration, with increasingly large amount of hours spent on less work getting done. Not that this isn't entirely unexpected in a workforce made up largely of youngish/childless IT blokes but it seems more acute to me now. I've spoken to a number of them about this (because it seems worryingly similar to where I was back in feb/march and that's a very worrying thought) and they seem to have the same issues to varying degrees. Interrupted sleep and "inexplicable" fatigue being the two big 'uns and of course classic signs of depression.

Incidentally, I've barely been reading or posting on urban recently because the workload at work has been pretty immense (there's a lot of deep seated and complex problems with our remote working setup for which I'm chiefly responsible) so aside from finally getting around to playing Cyberpunk I've been barely touching my computer at home. What with holidays being effectively useless, and with so much out-of-hours and weekend work giving accrued lieu days, I've got over 35 holiday days to use up by the end of the year so at least I've now got time to prattle to the void (assuming the power stays on) and queue up for petrol and food in the run-up to christmas.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 8, 2021)

Still find myself getting pissy about people walking into my personal space


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Still find myself getting pissy about people walking into my personal space


Me too. Even people I like and trust. It's a bit alarming how much bigger my personal space zone has become since all this. Not sure what to do about it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 8, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Me too. Even people I like and trust. It's a bit alarming how much bigger my personal space zone has become since all this. Not sure what to do about it.


I just keep the mask on, swear a bit, Paddington hard stare


----------



## existentialist (Oct 8, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Me too. Even people I like and trust. It's a bit alarming how much bigger my personal space zone has become since all this. Not sure what to do about it.


All you can do is adapt to it. I think you'll find that before either the pandemic situation eases, or we all get more used to it, a lot of us will be feeling the same way. And we do pick a lot of these cues up from those around us, too, so you're probably as much as anything a reflection of the feelings about personal space that are going on around you, too.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 8, 2021)

My sis and her husband visited yesterday and today so we .....  ..... went out. Apart from visits for jabs and things that's the first time for me for 18 months. 

Went rather well (although I obviously won't know for another few days). Did forget my pin number at first try because I'd not used it for the 18 months . Couple of meals out at pub/restaurant which were very nice. We wore masks as required although staff and most other customers didn't - I found it reassuring even if only a couple of people in there wore masks. 

Everyone seemed to give people their space. Nice to be out amongst friendly people again, I may try it again sometime .


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2021)

Went to a gig in a student area last night, busy bar, loads of freshers, only saw 1 mask
Didn't think about it too much at the time but got the fear later on when home, might do an LFT in a few days


----------



## Cloo (Oct 9, 2021)

So I'm now booking seeing shows and stuff into November but spacing everything out a bit as I don't want to have any week with loads on in case it falls in the bit where we all have to isolate, which I'm still convinced is coming before the end of the year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

my sister put the phone down on me cos I told her she should get vaccinated. got fed up of biting my lip, so thought it best to say it once and not mention it again. but now she’s upset and doesn’t want to come to a family thing tomorrow. Wish I’d said nowt.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2021)

I think it does need to be said though - just the once as you have done.

Eta: worth apologizing if you haven't?


----------



## Supine (Oct 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> my sister put the down on me cos I told her she should get vaccinated. got fed up of biting my lip, so thought it best to say it once and not mention it again. but now she’s upset and doesn’t want to come to a family thing tomorrow. Wish I’d said nowt.



I am so close to saying the same to my sister. She is an idiot for not getting vaccinated. I have no idea what her problem actually is, she is evasive whenever the question comes up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I think it does need to be said though - just the once as you have done.
> 
> Eta: worth apologizing if you haven't?


already have by text. she may have a good reason not to, but it seems we cannot have a live conversation about this as she’s so defensive and gets tearful, which shuts down the conversation immediately.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> my sister put the down on me cos I told her she should get vaccinated. got fed up of biting my lip, so thought it best to say it once and not mention it again. but now she’s upset and doesn’t want to come to a family thing tomorrow. Wish I’d said nowt.


Best she doesn't go


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> already have by text. she may have a good reason not to, but it seems we cannot have a live conversation about this as she’s so defensive and gets tearful, which shuts down the conversation immediately.


Done all you can then . I had the conversation with an ex neighbour - she's taken it a lot better than your sis though. 

And what Badgers said - is good point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Best she doesn't go


we were supposed to be going for a walk in the park. 
she at least told me something which indicated that she has a good reason for not getting it, but it’s always coached in such woo nonsense and an impossible to challenge lack of faith in the medical establishment, that it tends to get lost in a tetchy conversation with two entrenched and opposing positions


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

had a tiny rapprochement by text but she made it clear she doesn’t ever want to discuss it. at least i said what was on my mind - i’ve had sleepless nights worrying about this and one of the things that was going through my mind was how awful I’d feel if she got Covid and died and I’d never said owt. but that’s bollocks innit, cos nothing I say will change her mind and vice versa, so really should have just kept schtum


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2021)

no I don't think it is bollocks - don't think you have anything to reproach yourself with. That stuff needs to be said.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

The reason I got so cross is I was asking how she was and she said she’d been quite ill with a cold that she thought she’d got off my Dad when he’d driven her on a school run and was saying how she should avoid being around anyone with a cold in future. This made my hackles rise of course. he is 79, with prostate cancer, and she hadn’t even considered that her vaccine hesitancy might affect him. i cannot argue with her about this though, in any way. She has CPTSD and I’m only lately realising why this makes it impossible to have a conversation in which you challenge her in any way.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> already have by text. she may have a good reason not to, but it seems we cannot have a live conversation about this as she’s so defensive and gets tearful, which shuts down the conversation immediately.


Doesn't she have an underlying health condition herself? I may have misremembered that. So what did she do over the last 18 months, was she in strict shielding lockdown? Maybe it was different in Leeds but in London, there was no other way you could avoid getting it. And even some people who were fairly strict still got it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Doesn't she have an underlying health condition herself? I may have misremembered that. So what did she do over the last 18 months, was she in strict shielding lockdown? Maybe it was different in Leeds but in London, there was no other way you could avoid getting it. And even some people who were fairly strict still got it.


she has EDS and other things too. she was cautious at first but she also needs to make a living so has been out and about. But also the kids go to school of course. anecdotal, but i hardly know of anyone who’s had it up here though. I was working with the public throughout all this and only one colleague got it, so it’s been a surreal experience reading about others’ experiences


----------



## l'Otters (Oct 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> had a tiny rapprochement by text but she made it clear she doesn’t ever want to discuss it. at least i said what was on my mind - i’ve had sleepless nights worrying about this and one of the things that was going through my mind was how awful I’d feel if she got Covid and died and I’d never said owt. but that’s bollocks innit, cos nothing I say will change her mind and vice versa, so really should have just kept schtum


it sounds like you did right by your own conscience. 
and you never know if you might have planted a seed that turns into a changed mind somewhere down the line.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 11, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Still find myself getting pissy about people walking into my personal space




I've been like that for the last 23 years. 
👍


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 11, 2021)

70% of ICU covid patients over here are unvaccinated.
The other 30% are break throughs in vaccinated and mostly with underlying health conditions.

90% of all adults and over 12s are now vaccinated fully.
But covid is going through the under 12s in schools and leaching back into community that way.
They keep saying it's all great and look how wonderful we are...but people are still filling up ICU beds. And for 70% of those with Covid in ICU it was preventable.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 11, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> 70% of ICU covid patients over here are unvaccinated.
> The other 30% are break throughs in vaccinated and mostly with underlying health conditions.
> 
> 90% of all adults and over 12s are now vaccinated fully.
> ...


Where's over here SK?


----------



## Numbers (Oct 11, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Where's over here SK?


The Emerald Isle.


----------



## l'Otters (Oct 11, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I've been like that for the last 23 years.
> 👍


Yeah. 
I was invited to an indoor party at the weekend. Didn't go. 
I think the organisers said something like "let people do the amount of distancing they want to". 
Had people getting far too handy and close up before covid came along,  if you can't expect people to not grab you physically what's the chances of them keeping a sensible distance away from you? Less than zero.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 19, 2021)

My cousin (an ambulance technician, has been working in direct contact with Covid positive patients throughout the pandemic but so far has managed to avoid it himself)'s 16 year old (vaccinated) has caught Covid at a Yungblud gig last weekend. She has been quite poorly with it and had to spend the last day or so in hospital for oxygen because her sats dropped to 80%  out and home again now but alarming quite how unwell she has got from it so suddenly. Danny is so far symptom free but awaiting a PCR result having sat in a car with her for 25 miles on the way home from the gig and in the room with her at hospital. His employer wants him to come back to work (ferrying care home patients around)


----------



## iona (Oct 20, 2021)

Thinking about going up to Scotland for a thing the first weekend of November. (Would be mask wearing, lateral flow testing etc beforehand and while there.) Is that fine or am I being a selfish irresponsible plague-spreading twat? I know people who haven't left their house in 18 months and other people who seem to be entirely back to pre-covid life as normal and I feel like I have no idea what's proportional or even allowed under the current rules any more.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

iona said:


> Thinking about going up to Scotland for a thing the first weekend of November. (Would be mask wearing, lateral flow testing etc beforehand and while there.) Is that fine or am I being a selfish irresponsible plague-spreading twat? I know people who haven't left their house in 18 months and other people who seem to be entirely back to pre-covid life as normal and I feel like I have no idea what's proportional or even allowed under the current rules any more.



What current rules?   

There's no easy answer to your question, only you can decide what you are comfortable with.


----------



## iona (Oct 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> What current rules?
> 
> There's no easy answer to your question, only you can decide what you are comfortable with.


Well, yeah *

I'll feel slightly better if I at least don't get a load of replies calling me a cunt though.

*(facepalming the lack of rules, not you!)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

iona said:


> Well, yeah *
> 
> I'll feel slightly better if I at least don't get a load of replies calling me a cunt though.
> 
> *(facepalming the lack of rules, not you!)



You're a cunt.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2021)

i thought being called a cunt now and then is only to be expected round here...

and at the risk of stating the obvious, fairky sure the rules are - or have at times - been different in scotland.

eta- the rules round covid.  the rules about calling someone a cunt may be as well


----------



## iona (Oct 20, 2021)

Being called a cunt SPECIFICALLY BECAUSE OF THE POSSIBLE TRAVEL PLANS OUTLINED IN POST #5350 OF THIS THREAD  

I'm happy to be called a cunt in general


----------



## LDC (Oct 20, 2021)

Supposed to be going to a big event with a bunch of friends in mid-November, and they'll be shouting and drinking. Not sure I'll be going at this rate.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Supposed to be going to a big event with a bunch of friends in mid-November, and they'll be shouting and drinking. Not sure I'll be going at this rate.


Thinking that about a gig I plan to go to in December now as well.


----------



## Sue (Oct 20, 2021)

iona said:


> Thinking about going up to Scotland for a thing the first weekend of November. (Would be mask wearing, lateral flow testing etc beforehand and while there.) Is that fine or am I being a selfish irresponsible plague-spreading twat? I know people who haven't left their house in 18 months and other people who seem to be entirely back to pre-covid life as normal and I feel like I have no idea what's proportional or even allowed under the current rules any more.


This might be helpful, iona  









						Coronavirus (COVID-19): travel and transport
					

Guidance on travel rules including cruises around Scotland.




					www.gov.scot
				












						Coronavirus (COVID-19): face coverings and masks
					

Rules and guidance on wearing face coverings and masks in Scotland, including exemptions.




					www.gov.scot


----------



## iona (Oct 20, 2021)

Sue said:


> This might be helpful, iona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers  Still wearing a mask in indoor spaces here anyway, although it's not required any more. I'd seen the travel one already and it basically just says yes I'm allowed to travel from England to Scotland - it's more whether it's the sensible / "right" thing to do iyswim.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Supposed to be going to a big event with a bunch of friends in mid-November, and they'll be shouting and drinking. Not sure I'll be going at this rate.


I have gig tickets for December but looking at cases, deaths and the feckless, reactive cunt government am pretty sure I won't be going  can't see the SSE Wembley being masked up and distanced at a James / Happy Mondays gig.

Have a family meal thing the week after and don't want time off work.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I have gig tickets for December but looking at cases, deaths and the feckless, reactive cunt government am pretty sure I won't be going  can't see the SSE Wembley being masked up and distanced at a James / Happy Mondays gig.
> 
> Have a family meal thing the week after and don't want time off work.


I was wondering about wearing a mask inside if I go to an indoor gig.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I was wondering about wearing a mask inside if I go to an indoor gig.


The issue is most the masks do more to protect people from you. If you wear a mask in what will surely be 90%+ unmasked, pissed and singing crowd then it will likely be pointless. 

Also it will be hot and unpleasant to wear.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The issue is most the masks do more to protect people from you. If you wear a mask in what will surely be 90%+ unmasked, pissed and singing crowd then it will likely be pointless.
> 
> Also it will be hot and unpleasant to wear.


Very true. Would that include the FFP2 masks?

Gig is a few weeks before Xmas which is a nagging concern. I don’t want my dad to be on his own.


----------



## bimble (Oct 20, 2021)

This is not much of a consequence but i feel so totally exhausted by it all right now, i don't think i'm actually depressed but do feel utterly miserable thinking about what the coming Winter will be like.
People in my immediate circle are testing positive again, it feels like it's been going on forever and looking at the news this morning 'Johnson urged to move to plan b to prevent disaster / lockdown' & then hashtag I Will Not Comply is trending on twitter.
Just hopeless.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 20, 2021)

iona said:


> Cheers  Still wearing a mask in indoor spaces here anyway, although it's not required any more. I'd seen the travel one already and it basically just says yes I'm allowed to travel from England to Scotland - it's more whether it's the sensible / "right" thing to do iyswim.



Personally I think at this stage with so much covid flying around and with so many people carrying on as normal you're responsibility is really to your self and your friends and family.

That may not sound very community minded but the situation is mad at the moment and with so many people travelling here there and everywhere what you do is only going to make a difference to you and the immediate people you are meeting.  Its about your own attitude to personal risk and those you will be meeting.  

I'm taking things on a case by case situation and balancing the risk / reward whilst continuing to take all the basic precautions.  I really don't think many people would think bad of you for taking a trip to Scotland after you'd taken all the precautions with lft's etc.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Very true. Would that include the FFP2 masks?
> 
> Gig is a few weeks before Xmas which is a nagging concern. I don’t want my dad to be on his own.


The FFP2 mask offers you more protection as well as others. I find them more sweaty than the standard ones and I suspect at a gig they will be very soggy very quickly which will reduce protection greatly


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The FFP2 mask offers you more protection as well as others. I find them more sweaty than the standard ones and I suspect at a gig they will be very soggy very quickly which will reduce protection greatly


Thanks. I suspect the venue is likely to be a bit of a sweat box based on how my mate described it (a bit like the purple turtle). Oh well decisions to be made. I’ve not had my leave approved yet so not booked the ticket.


----------



## og ogilby (Oct 20, 2021)

A few weeks back I bought tickets to see the stylistics. I saw it advertised and booked tickets there and then, totally forgetting about covid until after I'd paid. Soon as I remembered I regretted buying them and didn't really know whether I should take my gf to the show or not. Last week got an email to say the show was cancelled and the money would be refunded.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 20, 2021)

I have tickets to two theatre things next month,  but after that I'm not going to book anything like that until late spring unless there is some consistent fall in infection, even if they do reintroduce masks. I was a bit astonished at how few people were wearing them the two times I've been in the last 6 weeks. Literally only 2 people I could see in a whole theatre balcony in one where they weren't asking people to wear masks (although more people wore them to move around theatre and loos), <5% in a theatre where they had asked people to wear them in the auditiorium.

They're never going to get people back to wearing them now, though, I feel. It'll rise slightly but compliance will still be too low.


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 20, 2021)

iona said:


> Cheers  Still wearing a mask in indoor spaces here anyway, although it's not required any more. I'd seen the travel one already and it basically just says yes I'm allowed to travel from England to Scotland - it's more whether it's the sensible / "right" thing to do iyswim.



I think it's all in the detail tbh.

I'm going to visit a mate in Devon at the end of this month.

I'll be taking precautions in the week before I go so as to minimise risk of carrying it to them (mostly just what I'm already doing ie distancing and mask-wearing etc but with even more care and attention!). I'll do daily LFT's that week prior to going as well as during my stay.

Im travelling by train at times when it should be half empty and easy to maintain distance. I'll wear FFP2 masks throughout the journey.

When I get there I'll only be spending time indoors with her and her bloke, we'll mainly hang out in their home plus on walks outside. When inside we'll keep windows open and distance (which will be easy, their kitchen and lounge are HUGE!).

He works from home and they don't mix much for various reasons so I feel very safe about the risk to me and just want to keep them safe mainly.

If I was travelling there and then mixing loads indoors with local people that would be very shit, but that's not what I will be doing and I feel fine about my plans tbh.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 20, 2021)

I think all you can reasonably do is look after yourself, take precautions with masks and tests, and keep environments ventilated.

in the absence of rules, it’s about doing what your conscience is comfortable with


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 20, 2021)

iona said:


> Cheers  Still wearing a mask in indoor spaces here anyway, although it's not required any more. I'd seen the travel one already and it basically just says yes I'm allowed to travel from England to Scotland - it's more whether it's the sensible / "right" thing to do iyswim.


It's totally fine but if you are going to place that is rural AF I would try your best to avoid being in public indoor places where you are unmasked for huge lengths of time. Rural places are low risk meaning it does make a positive difference- but also  NHS services can be scarce which is why making even a small positive difference can be important. Some still freak out about tourists round these parts but of course others welcome the income. As long as you being sensible there's no reason why not!


----------



## iona (Oct 20, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> It's totally fine but if you are going to place that is rural AF I would try your best to avoid being in public indoor places where you are unmasked for huge lengths of time. Rural places are low risk meaning it does make a positive difference- but also  NHS services can be scarce which is why making even a small positive difference can be important. Some still freak out about tourists round these parts but of course others welcome the income. As long as you being sensible there's no reason why not!


If I do go I'll be in Glasgow so not especially rural


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 20, 2021)

iona said:


> If I do go I'll be in Glasgow so not especially rural


Enjoy yourself when you get there!  We are planning to go down there  to see King Creosote in 2022, can't wait


----------



## iona (Oct 20, 2021)

Actually the whole rural/urban thing being a mindfuck in general has been a pandemic personal consequence for me. I live in central Brighton - soon as I step out the front door there's people everywhere getting in my personal space, and signs up all the the place and a massive vaccination centre five minutes down the road. Had a few medical appointments in London recently and the tube was so packed you couldn't get on, mix of mask-wearers and people coughing in your face. Most days I work out in the countryside though, it's not proper back-of-beyond the way parts of Scotland are but my Monday commute is just a load of empty fields and I often don't see more than one person for maybe ten minutes all day. Even now, I still sometimes forget that covid is a thing until I'm heading back home and I see other people with masks on or I go to say hi to someone and they back away in horror.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 21, 2021)

A couple I know who live in Rome were due to visit next week. Because they have been jabbed, they're allowed to visit without quarantine. But as they were jabbed abroad, it's not recognised in this country, and if they're pinged they still have to isolate for 10 days. As you don't have to provide a negative test before coming here, apparently lots of people are arriving and then  testing positive which means people on the same flight are getting pinged and having to quarantine. They have decided to  cancel the trip as the risk is too great.  Am really pissed off as I was haven't seen them for 2 years and was really looking forward to it.  These rules suck.


----------



## hegley (Oct 21, 2021)

iona said:


> If I do go I'll be in Glasgow so not especially rural


bear in mind COP26 is on the first two weeks of November - everyone up here already fretting about the travel chaos.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 21, 2021)

A big personal consequence for me, having had 6+months of furlough has been to highlight exactly how much I hate working

So much so

That December 3rd will be may last day of work (hopefully) - I'm taking early retirement (along with the Saintly Mrs Voltz who will also be retiring early)

I am counting down the days . . . and there ain't that many thank goodness


----------



## two sheds (Oct 21, 2021)

Neighbour resisted it for years but is absolutely loving it. Good luck


----------



## Looby (Oct 21, 2021)

I’ve got the fear this week. Team day Friday with colleagues in my car, whole team in a hot room all day. 

Then party Saturday night with lots of drinking, dancing and hugging. 

It’s the biggest risk I’ve taken since the beginning and it felt too much afterwards. 
I’ve had a cough since but I suspect that’s because I smoked on Saturday. 
I’ve had negative LFTs and a PCR this week but there seems to be an issue in the south west with testing so not sure whether to trust that. 

Urgh.


----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2021)

The testing issue that was in the news wont apply to tests done thing week as they removed the lab that was causing the problem.


----------



## Looby (Oct 21, 2021)

elbows said:


> The testing issue that was in the news wont apply to tests done thing week as they removed the lab that was causing the problem.


That’s good to know, thanks. 😊


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Personal consequences: I consider I’ve been very fortunate with the pandemic, given what’s happened to others - a couple of neighbours’ parents deaths, a colleague with long Covid, people furloughed, made redundant…

The biggest impacts on me have been (1) WFH which seemed to induce quite severe depression (seems to be lifting now touch wood, maybe cos GP prescribed an SNRI and/or cos I’ve partially returned to the office).

And (2) huge backlog in the availability of getting a date for a driving test; failed in June and the earliest available next date was end of November.

So I consider I’ve been very minimally affected by Covid. The depression was pretty bad tbh but that may have happened anyway.

I think the most profound effect or change the ‘demic has had on me is that I’ve been reluctantly forced to conclude that a large section of the population (or at least those of London) are either selfish or stupid. It’s still mandatory to wear masks on Tubes and buses in London - but only around 50% of people do (buses are worse, and it depends what time of day). 

It’s no longer being enforced (it hardly ever was anyway) so the conclusion I’ve come to is a huge amount of people don’t give a fuck about their fellow Londoners and will only comply if they think there’s a chance of getting caught.

Then there’s the signs on shop windows saying please no more than 4 people at a time and please wear masks. Again I’d say around 50% ignore this. 

As well as the government’s abysmal handling of the pandemic, I reckon people’s selfishness is a contributory factor towards this country now having one of the highest infection rates.

And yet you can bet these people who can’t be arsed to wear a bit of cloth over their face for 10 minutes will be the first to complain if more restrictions are introduced, with the more lunatic amongst them wittering on about tyranny.

I hate thinking this way about my fellow Londoners, yet the evidence is out there every day - many people are quite selfish.They’re not being asked to go without food for a week, just wear a mask.

Did Thatcher partially achieve her ‘no such thing as society’ dystopia?


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 22, 2021)

March 2020 to now...been cocooned with parents and sister. 

I dont see this changing any time soon.
20 months of not leaving the house except for medical appointments and two trips to the seaside when covid numbers were very low...

Now the country has opened up. Cases are increasing exponentially. 
250 ICU beds in the entire country and 90 occupied by covid Patients.

Its more dangerous than ever for my cocooned family. And all the government can do is debate about fucking nightclubs and whether people in them can dance closer than the social distance without masks. 

Sorry but what the fuck is wrong with people? We are heading for absolute disaster in hospitals here...and people are whinging about fucking night clubbing?


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Totally agree.

If I sounded more rant-y than usual, it’s because I was feeling mildly unwell when I went to bed last night, and have just woken up and done a lateral flow test, with a positive result.

I won’t know for sure until I do a PCR test which I’ve ordered.

But I have been _very_ careful over the last 20 months, disinfecting post and shopping, frequently washing my hands, sanitiser with me wherever I go etc - as I’m in a vulnerable group.

So the odds are I’ve been infected by someone coughing on the tube or bus. Which is annoying …


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Sugar Kane I’m sorry you’ve had to be cocooned indoors for so long, that’s bloody awful. At least I’ve been able to go out once the 2020 shielding period finished. Do you have support from friends / neighbours who get food and medicine for you all?


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Sugar Kane I’m sorry you’ve had to be cocooned indoors for so long, that’s bloody awful. At least I’ve been able to go out once the 2020 shielding period finished. Do you have support from friends / neighbours who get food / medicine for you?



I order food deliveries online...and the pharmacist delivers meds to me.

We are ok. Its just when I look back and see how long this has been going on for  that I get a bit down.
Usually I just get on with it here. Working from home helps keep me sane...lol...and that is saying something..considering how work has caused me so much hassle in the past. Working from homes has been very different to working on site.
I keep as busy as possible.
And there is a lot to do with the octogenarians and taking care of my sister.

I am just afraid of getting really very depressed.  Managed to pull myself out of a black hole recently..just about.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> If I sounded more rant-y than usual, it’s because I was feeling mildly unwell when I went to bed last night, and have just woken up and done a lateral flow test, with a positive result.
> 
> ...




Hoping you'll be ok and kick covids ass..
🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Hoping you'll be ok and kick covids ass..
> 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


Thank you! Luckily I had the 3rd booster jab 10 days ago, so hopefully that will do its thing in minimising the effects. Have you had the booster yet? Are you able to have the vaccine?


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Thank you! Luckily I had the 3rd booster jab 10 days ago, so hopefully that will do its thing in minimising the effects. Have you had the booster yet? Are you able to have the vaccine?




I'm still waiting for mine and hearing about people getting called for it who have told me they dont know why theyre being called...

Its crazy.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> The testing issue that was in the news wont apply to tests done thing week as they removed the lab that was causing the problem.



I had a text from test and trace about a PCR I'd done in September. There may be an issue with the result but as it's more then ten days ago I don't need to do anything.

What it doesn't say is whether the original (negative) result was wrong. I'm guessing that either they can't retest the sample, or that they choose not to. But it would be better if they said which.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I'm still waiting for mine and hearing about people getting called for it who have told me they dont know why theyre being called...
> 
> Its crazy.


It _is_ crazy. How come I get offered it almost 6 months to the day after my second jab (not that I'm complaining, you understand), but you - who've had to cocoon for 20 months - are still waiting? Madness


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> It _is_ crazy. How come I get offered it almost 6 months to the day after my second jab (not that I'm complaining, you understand), but you - who've had to cocoon for 20 months - are still waiting? Madness




I got on to the gp again and also the GI nurses.
The nurses in the hospital that's 100km away say my name is definitely on a spread sheet. 
That's helpful...and I just got an email from the gp to say she has put my name forward to the local vacc centre. 

Some bit of progress. 

I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2021)

A mate has just got covid, from an event on the weekend they tried to get me to go to
They haven't been jabbed which i'd feared   their excuse is that the person they caught off was double jabbed (so it makes no difference) ffs


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I got on to the gp again and also the GI nurses.
> The nurses in the hospital that's 100km away say my name is definitely on a spread sheet.
> That's helpful...and I just got an email from the gp to say she has put my name forward to the local vacc centre.
> 
> ...


FFS, it really shouldn't be difficult for them.

This might sound odd, but if it doesn't get sorted in the next week or two, would you consider getting your local MP involved?
I'd never vote for my one in a thousand years, but in the past she's proved very helpful in getting my abysmal housing association to stop ignoring repair requests and erroneous service charges, they seem to be genuinely scared of her.


----------



## Sue (Oct 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> FFS, it really shouldn't be difficult for them.
> 
> This might sound odd, but if it doesn't get sorted in the next week or two, would you consider getting your local MP involved?
> I'd never vote for my one in a thousand years, but in the past she's proved very helpful in getting my abysmal housing association to stop ignoring repair requests and erroneous service charges, they seem to be genuinely scared of her.


Sugar Kane's in Ireland so assume the whole roll out etc is being handled differently there. I mean in England, it varies a lot according to where you are and it's different again in Scotland and Wales and NI and is no doubt different again according to where you live in each of those countries.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> FFS, it really shouldn't be difficult for them.
> 
> This might sound odd, but if it doesn't get sorted in the next week or two, would you consider getting your local MP involved?
> I'd never vote for my one in a thousand years, but in the past she's proved very helpful in getting my abysmal housing association to stop ignoring repair requests and erroneous service charges, they seem to be genuinely scared of her.



Sugar Kane lives in Ireland, so it would be her local TD, but certainly something to consider, although hopefully now she has a referral to a local vac centre, it will be resolved soon.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> FFS, it really shouldn't be difficult for them.
> 
> This might sound odd, but if it doesn't get sorted in the next week or two, would you consider getting your local MP involved?
> I'd never vote for my one in a thousand years, but in the past she's proved very helpful in getting my abysmal housing association to stop ignoring repair requests and erroneous service charges, they seem to be genuinely scared of her.





Sue said:


> Sugar Kane's in Ireland so assume the whole roll out etc is being handled differently there. I mean in England, it varies a lot according to where you are and it's different again in Scotland and Wales and NI and is no doubt different again according to where you live in each of those countries.





cupid_stunt said:


> Sugar Kane lives in Ireland, so it would be her local TD, but certainly something to consider, although hopefully now she has a referral to a local vac centre, it will be resolved soon.




Yes..its a bit different. 
Hospitals create the extra vaccine list and even though I am half a mile from a hospital, my records are in another hospital 100km away. 

The gp has passed my name on to a vacc centre today so hopefully that will move things forward...
I was chatting with a colleague who is 66 yrs and was called for 3rd jab and has no idea why...she went and took it anyway. 

I hope its sorted in the next week..


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 22, 2021)

Finally I got around to calling the GP over my covid induced depression, most impressed with the service, number 3 in the queue on the phone, answered in under 5 minutes, explained why I was calling, told I would get a call-back 'soon'.   

Under an hour later, I am talking to their specialist mental health nurse for about 15 minutes, prescription issued for SSRI anti-depressants direct to my chosen pharmacy, which I'll pick-up in the morning.

Given the option of a referral for counselling to the local NHS service, waiting list about 6 months, or the GP's in house counsellor, waiting list 3 weeks - well, that was a no brainer, wasn't it? 

Having finally reached out, I am feeling so much brighter already. 

I've been trying to dig myself out of this hole for months, I can't believe I've left it so bloody long, what a twat.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Finally I got around to calling the GP over my covid induced depression, most impressed with the service, number 3 in the queue on the phone, answered in under 5 minutes, explained why I was calling, told I would get a call-back 'soon'.
> 
> Under an hour later, I am talking to their specialist mental health nurse for about 15 minutes, prescription issued for SSRI anti-depressants direct to my chosen pharmacy, which I'll pick-up in the morning.
> 
> ...


3 weeks isn't a bad turnaround at all. I have quite a lot of my team (including me) on short hours, mainly due to burnout - even counsellors aren't immune to Covid blues.


----------



## Sue (Oct 22, 2021)

Good luck with it, cupid_stunt. Good you've made the first step.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 22, 2021)

Got texted for my vaccine. 
Hurrah!!!!!! 
Monday morning and I dont have to drive 100km!!! 
I can get it locally.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 22, 2021)

This has been such a great day!!


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Got texted for my vaccine.
> Hurrah!!!!!!
> Monday morning and I dont have to drive 100km!!!
> I can get it locally.


Excellent news! About time


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 22, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> This has been such a great day!!


I just heard a 71 year old friend got an invite, first person in my circle to get one,. So good news here too (and god could we do with some  good news here in the Welsh Quarter of Plague Island)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 22, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I just heard a 71 year old friend got an invite, first person in my circle to get one,. So good news here too (and god could we do with some  good news here in the Welsh Quarter of Plague Island)



Well that's some good news.   

My GP are sending out invites for those over 65 now, they are operating 7-days a week again, normal GP services Mon-Fri, flu jabs on Saturdays & covid jabs on Sundays.

They should be finishing up on flu jabs in the next couple of weeks, so will switch to covid jabs on both days at the weekend, to match what they were doing earlier this year with both the 1st & 2nd jabs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2021)

office i work in is formally removing one way system in the office and reducing social distancing measures as from week after next



(not that many people take a lot of notice now)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 22, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> office i work in is formally removing one way system in the office and reducing social distancing measures as from week after next
> 
> 
> 
> (not that many people take a lot of notice now)



We're are in the shit again, should we remind people to stick to the one way system and social distancing measures?

No, let's remove them for the LOLz.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 22, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> office i work in is formally removing one way system in the office and reducing social distancing measures as from week after next
> 
> 
> 
> (not that many people take a lot of notice now)


Thank fuck for that. I was wondering when Covid would end.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 22, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> office i work in is formally removing one way system in the office and reducing social distancing measures as from week after next
> 
> 
> 
> (not that many people take a lot of notice now)


Just in time for the fucko Johnson to ask everyone to wfh again!


----------



## kabbes (Oct 23, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> office i work in is formally removing one way system in the office and reducing social distancing measures as from week after next
> 
> 
> 
> (not that many people take a lot of notice now)


They removed all that stuff from our office back in the summer some time


----------



## bimble (Oct 25, 2021)

i've got two people who i basically rely on for all of my local regular friendship needs and now both of them are covid positive at the same time via totally difference infection chains. FFS. I'm testing negative but its going to be a lonely week.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 25, 2021)

Was going to Tenerife with my mate next Monday, but on top of his cousin ODing last week and the funeral being next week, his daughter has tested to positive for the lurgy, LFT followed up by PCR. So, after the realisation that 'cousin' doesn't count as a 'close relative' under the insurance policy, we now face a wait to see he's covered for his daughter testing positive. I have a horrible feeling that because he's double vaxxed and therefore doesn't have to isolate under the rules, they'll say he could travel so they won't pay out. gah!


----------



## stdP (Oct 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Having finally reached out, I am feeling so much brighter already.
> 
> I've been trying to dig myself out of this hole for months, I can't believe I've left it so bloody long, what a twat.



As someone who I think went through what sounds like similar steps to you (although no SSRIs for me, I don't get on with them), don't label yourself a twat over it - if you're anything like me and also enjoy torturing metaphors, you probably barely noticed you were digging your own hole until you were already in over your head and by that time your arms have gotten too used to digging. Depressive phrases are often blindingly obvious in hindsight but just feel like a fog of indecision when they're actually happening to you, for me at any rate. Therapy in varying degrees or just plain talking about it with some trustworthy friends are far more effective for me personally and from talking to the docs there's been an absolute avalanche of this over the last year.

Glad you're feeling better in any case, hopefully with tackling it head-on you can stay that way


----------



## Cloo (Oct 26, 2021)

My in-laws are taking our oldest and also her cousin to Venice at the end of this week for a long weekend as their respective bat/bar mitzvah present. Well, they're supposed to. God knows if they'll actually get on the plane - we think we have followed all the rules and booked all relevant tests but there's definite ambiguities.  The government sites for each country seem to specify unvaccinated kids must have a negative test from the last 48 hours (which they will have - well providing test tomorrow is negative) and their _parents_ must have proof of vaccination (Italy Tourism site says 'accompanying adults' everything else says 'parents') so as well as a 'permission to take our kids out of the country' letter, we're sending copies of our NHS COVID pass. It is accepted in Italy, but God knows, they might decide that unless we're physically there showing it they won't accept it or something.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 26, 2021)

NB, not asking for any advice or links, I've been bombarded with everything already, seen all relevant BBC, Italian & UK gov sites. And no they don't have to isolate, in-laws checked and double checked before booking, before anyone comes in and says 'Won't they have to isolate though?'


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 29, 2021)

Looking at coming back to the UK for a good friend's funeral in a couple of weeks but am feeling almost defeated by the maze of testing requirements etc. and the insanely high COVID rates in the UK, seems like there's a strong possibility I'd spend the entire visit quarantining in a friend's spare room.


----------



## campanula (Oct 30, 2021)

O FFS, grand-daughter at mine for half term  (so my daughter and her ex can go to work). Out of the blue, my daughter's half sister decided to visit so gdd could see her cousin. Was not terribly pleased as I already feel some anxiety about my grand-daughter staying...but I was too polite to send them away. My daughter is also just pregnant (9 weeks). Anyway, had a phone call that  evening, letting me know that both of Gdd's cousins have tested positive and worse, J, my daughter's half sister and her partner are both antivaxxers and have not been being careful (she had just been to the cinema) despite being at the point of delivering her own baby. I knew none of this or I would have immediately vetoed a visit . Now in frightening limbo of attempting to balance priorities and care for desperately upset grand-daughter (she is only 10) who is facing having to isol;ate from her mum (my daughter) while my own partner is also at risk (60+ with COPD). Fed up. Have been nowhere for the whole fucking time and have been manically protective of my partner and  (immune-suppressed) D-i-L...and just feel I have been put into an untenable situation by idiots (but taking a perverse pleasure that J, the thoughtless half-sister, has completely fucked up her own hopes of a home birth...so she will, at least, have to face some consequences for her selfish behaviour. Even more annoying, my daughter's ex (grand-daughter's father) has also been unwilling to collect Gdd and take her to his because he says there is no point in spreading it around, even though he is only 44 and in good health (because he has fucking tickets for some gig or another and doesn't want to expose his new gf to Covid and doesn't fancy having to take time off work as he will also have to isolate with my gdd (his own daughter, ffs), either.  I am trying to allow him time to process the implications and he does have a point but I am frankly shitting myself that my sweetheart and I will have to keep our gdd until we have reliable negatives...and really freaking at the prospect of trying to look after everyone if we get sick. Have all been for a PCR test but it is only 24hours after being exposed so not really expecting a helpful result. What a fucking mess.
Plus, entertaining a 10 year old (who is devastated not to be with her mum, as well as missing Halloween), as well as daughter's mad dog, unable to leave the house for days is just horrible and worrying as fuck.

Apols for venting here - just anxious and caught in an impossible situation since daughter has only had 1 of her vaccinations, on top of being newly pregnant. Should have been a really happy and celebratory thing but now we feel alone and isolated with an upset child and health worries.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 30, 2021)

That's rubbish campanula hope it all works out ok


----------



## Sue (Oct 30, 2021)

Ffs campanula. I'm utterly fucked off on your behalf. 😡


----------



## campanula (Oct 30, 2021)

Well, we had our first experience of a drive-in test but, as it's the weekend, not expecting to hear anything before Monday afternoon. Finding I am horribly aware of every twinge, flush of heat, vague shiver...

We had all this during the summer hols but did,  at least, do a week of testing  after a similar contact scare, before agreeing to have gdd at ours for a coupla weeks.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 30, 2021)

Did my second post-Covid blood test thing yesterday, and as before I ended up having to prick two fingers to get enough blood in the vial. Now I’m still sore and can’t play guitar very comfortably because of this.
#firstworldcovidproblems


----------



## existentialist (Oct 31, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Did my second post-Covid blood test thing yesterday, and as before I ended up having to prick two fingers to get enough blood in the vial. Now I’m still sore and can’t play guitar very comfortably because of this.
> #firstworldcovidproblems


As a fellow musician. I have a very clear pecking order in terms of which fingers I'm going to stab...


----------



## Cloo (Oct 31, 2021)

That's enraging campanula - the selfish bastards. 

Our oldest is heading back from Venice with ILs tonight - they made it, they look to be having a lovely time, and she and her cousin were able to get into things by doing an LFT midway through. Have made  note in calendar for her to do day 2 test tomorrow - she'll be knackered as they're not getting in until after 11 here.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 31, 2021)

Cloo said:


> That's enraging campanula - the selfish bastards.
> 
> Our oldest is heading back from Venice with ILs tonight - they made it, they look to be having a lovely time, and she and her cousin were able to get into things by doing an LFT midway through. Have made  note in calendar for her to do day 2 test tomorrow - she'll be knackered as they're not getting in until after 11 here.


Day you arrive back is day 0 - so she should do test on Tuesday.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 31, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Day you arrive back is day 0 - so she should do test on Tuesday.


For some reason I thought it was 'within two days', but thinking about it you're probably right!


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2021)

Can I ask vaccine advice because nowhere is open to call? 

I rearranged my Covid vaccine and flu jab last weekend as we both had the lurgy. Mind was mild but I’ve had a cough. Had negative PCR. 
I’m booked this morning but my cough actually got worse again yesterday. I’ve got a sore throat and am a bit snotty. 

I shouldn’t go should I? 😞 I can get a jab easily at my local pharmacy and also a flu jab but how long do I wait if this cough won’t shift. 

I just don’t want to keep delaying because I’m CEV. I also can’t call and cancel because the lines are shut so my GP is going to have me down as a no show.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 31, 2021)

Looby said:


> Can I ask vaccine advice because nowhere is open to call?
> 
> I rearranged my Covid vaccine and flu jab last weekend as we both had the lurgy. Mind was mild but I’ve had a cough. Had negative PCR.
> I’m booked this morning but my cough actually got worse again yesterday. I’ve got a sore throat and am a bit snotty.
> ...


They won't let you in anyway. When I went they asked me at the door if I had any symptoms.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 31, 2021)

Looby said:


> Can I ask vaccine advice because nowhere is open to call?
> 
> I rearranged my Covid vaccine and flu jab last weekend as we both had the lurgy. Mind was mild but I’ve had a cough. Had negative PCR.
> I’m booked this morning but my cough actually got worse again yesterday. I’ve got a sore throat and am a bit snotty.
> ...


I _think_ - Covid apart - that they don't like giving the 'flu jab if you're already carrying an infection. I've always assumed there was some kind of virology explanation, but it might just be as simple as "if you feel shit, this might make it feel worse" 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> They won't let you in anyway. When I went they asked me at the door if I had any symptoms.


Yeah that’s what I figured. It would be helpful if I could tell them because someone else could have the slot.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

Son's girlfriend tested positive with an LFT and so he took one - also positive. Both having PCRs. Apparently her mum is "blaming" him. Like there's blame here.

Mrs SI is mad at me for asking what happens next. Predictable. Somebody asks her something she doesn't have all figured out and she gets cross. Sigh.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 31, 2021)

Looby said:


> Yeah that’s what I figured. It would be helpful if I could tell them because someone else could have the slot.


If it was through the GP and you didn't book online I don't think there's anything you can do. My GP has an online booking system so I would have been able to rearrange, and the national system you probably can too.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 31, 2021)

Back from drive thru PCR test. 
The house next door had a full on halloween party all night. Their parents are away. Cars and taxis rockin' up at 3 am post clubbing. 8 cars still there. Me ...awake all night quietly grumbling...clearly I am now old. 

The PCR was completely painless and I am now second guessing whether the cotton budded stick was pushed up my nostril far enough? 

Might get a few hours sleep now.


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> If it was through the GP and you didn't book online I don't think there's anything you can do. My GP has an online booking system so I would have been able to rearrange, and the national system you probably can too.


It was booked online with my GP but there’s no option to cancel as it’s too close. So silly, why close it off on the day.


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Son's girlfriend tested positive with an LFT and so he took one - also positive. Both having PCRs. Apparently her mum is "blaming" him. Like there's blame here.
> 
> Mrs SI is mad at me for asking what happens next. Predictable. Somebody asks her something she doesn't have all figured out and she gets cross. Sigh.


I’m sorry, I know you were worried about this. Sorry you’re getting stick at home too. 

Hope everyone stays well and your son doesn’t feel too rubbish.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

Looby said:


> I’m sorry, I know you were worried about this. Sorry you’re getting stick at home too.
> 
> Hope everyone stays well and your son doesn’t feel too rubbish.


He doesn't feel ill, he's just furious with himself for not being vaccinated and worrying how long it'll be before he can see his girlfriend again. No indication as yet if either of them actually have it, although he says he can't smell anything.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 31, 2021)

Hoping ill people stay OK.

Oldest back from Venice tonight - they made it but the experience of checking all the rules etc was sufficiently stressful that we've agreed we're not going to book for Slovakia at Christmas. I mean,  we never bet on it but there's the stress of changing rules,  the UK might shut down,  Slovakia might (quite understandably) close its borders to us, Slovakia might let us in but everything's shut etc.  We can stay at my parents' place so if by some miracle things aren't looking scary and unstable we could go for it last minute but I doubt it overall.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Back from drive thru PCR test.
> The house next door had a full on halloween party all night. Their parents are away. Cars and taxis rockin' up at 3 am post clubbing. 8 cars still there. Me ...awake all night quietly grumbling...clearly I am now old.
> 
> The PCR was completely painless and I am now second guessing whether the cotton budded stick was pushed up my nostril far enough?
> ...


I’ve never felt pain doing these tests, just discomfort and extreme sneeziness. Cannot do the mouth one though as I just gag.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve never felt pain doing these tests, just discomfort and extreme sneeziness. Cannot do the mouth one though as I just gag.


Me too, discomfort rather than pain. The swab up the nostril should meet with _some_ resistance, but don’t push it any further! 
Likewise with the throat swab, when I feel like I want to gag, then I stop. That’s usually allowed enough time to get the sample. Saying “aarrhhh” helps, I find.

I’ve done quite a few of these tests over the  past 20 months (for an ongoing ONS survey and then from summer this year, for work), so I’ve had a lot of practice.

The one I do struggle with is getting a sample of blood from a fingertip pinprick; I often can’t get enough of it out


----------



## weepiper (Oct 31, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The one I do struggle with is getting a sample of blood from a fingertip pinprick; I often can’t get enough of it out


I have to do this kind quite often to check my vitamin D. Things that help: having warm hands before you start. Shaking your hand downwards a few times. Stroking the finger you're going to prick towards the end with a milking action.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Me too, discomfort rather than pain. The swab up the nostril should meet with _some_ resistance, but don’t push it any further!
> Likewise with the throat swab, when I feel like I want to gag, then I stop. That’s usually allowed enough time to get the sample. Saying “aarrhhh” helps, I find.
> 
> I’ve done quite a few of these tests over the  past 20 months (for an ongoing ONS survey and then from summer this year, for work), so I’ve had a lot of practice.
> ...


 And yet it’s so easy to draw blood accidentally!

I never managed to do the mouth swabs without gagging, so stopped doing them until the nasal only ones came out


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 31, 2021)

I’ve never had any bother with doing the tests, though occasionally sneeze or cough after. I have to do two tests a week for work so it’s an easy routine now. The only time it hurt was doing the pre-departure drive through test before flying back in the summer, the test place there actually administer the test and shove it up as far as it will go.  

The other half struggles with the tests and finds it all really uncomfortable. The kids (3&5) will fight having anything put up their nose like their life depends on it, it‘s really unpleasant doing it, especially in one of the public testing centre where it takes both parents to hold down a kicking screaming child like some fucking prison scene, feels proper abusive.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2021)

I have a really strong gag reaction so didn't think I'd be able to do either of them. I don't know whether I did them properly but didn't actually have problems. 

Negative result but that may be because I presume it went to the incompetent tory test company that kept making up negative the results.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Negative result but that may be because I presume it went to the incompetent tory test company that kept making up negative the results.



i did get a text message (about 4 weeks after getting a negative PCR test because i had symptoms of something) saying words to the effect of 'your negative test may have been dodgy but it's probably not worth doing anything about it now' although that may be because i'd done a few negative LFT tests by then


----------



## campanula (Oct 31, 2021)

They actually are quite horrid, those finger-pricky tests, Dogsauce. When I have done them in the past, I just had to dab on a piece of card...not squeeze out 2ml in a vial. I tend to do my own bloodtests from a handy vein - much easier than hopelessly squeezing tiddly amounts of viscous blood into a teeny vessel. Helps if you can drink a shitload of fluid and do a bit of arm'waving /windmilling to get a healthy circulatory set-up but gah, those nasty little lancets are a fuckton more painful than an IV orange needle, tbh (although obvs, ymmv)



So all our tests came back negative but we will have to do them again in 3-5 days because we  did the PCR tests very soon after being exposed - just over 24 hours. Daughter's ex reluctantly collected grand-daughter for this evening but will be delivering gdd back to my daughter., tomorrow..who is much more concerned for gdd than Covid risks. Both daughter and ex have relied on each other for years until recently, when both acquired new partners. So gdd has gone from being the only child of 2 doting parents to suddenly having to negotiate 3 new potential siblings (including annoying 8 year old twin boys) and competing partners for her parents attentions...on top of any Covid related issues. Ha, I see stormy seas ahead for all of them but they are going to have to negotiate the lashing waves and winds. Also, have had another offspring also having a torridly intense emotional time. Clearly, even at 65, with adult offspring almost into their 40s and beyond, the parent child dynamics  (and worries) never really abate.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 31, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I have to do this kind quite often to check my vitamin D. Things that help: having warm hands before you start. Shaking your hand downwards a few times. Stroking the finger you're going to prick towards the end with a milking action.


Thanks - good advice. On the two occasions I did it successfully I remembered to immerse my hand in a sink full of hot water which helped. Also the stroking the finger thing - did you mean before or after pricking ?

I hope I’ve got the hang of it now cos I’ve got to do another one, not for the Covid survey this time - but for a home test STD screening (haven’t had one done for 3-4 years, seemed a good idea)

TBH I never knew such a thing was available till now, but it makes sense in a pandemic, not wanting to have people waiting in hospitals. Also it might encourage some people to get tested for STDs who might otherwise be intimidated by going to a clinic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

Well, son has Covid. Seems very excited, laughing and joking on the phone to his girlfriend.   The other three of us are going for PCRs tomorrow. I'll be amazed if we don't all end up with it, son doesn't give a shit about taking care. Going to be interesting how strict Mrs SI will be with him isolating/wiping surfaces in bathroom after use/using separate towel etc


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

I just asked about separate towels and if he'd wipe down bathroom after use. Got yelled at  ffs I'm just asking questions to figure out what to do for the best


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Well, son has Covid. Seems very excited, laughing and joking on the phone to his girlfriend.   The other three of us are going for PCRs tomorrow. I'll be amazed if we don't all end up with it, son doesn't give a shit about taking care. Going to be interesting how strict Mrs SI will be with him isolating/wiping surfaces in bathroom after use/using separate towel etc





can you lock him in the shed for a week or two?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The one I do struggle with is getting a sample of blood from a fingertip pinprick; I often can’t get enough of it out





not something i've had to do, but one time i needed a blood test at the doctors' and they couldn't get any.  apparently if you're a bit dehydrated it can be difficult, and i was told to come back another day and drink a few glasses of water first.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> can you lock him in the shed for a week or two?


He's a teenage boy and a nerd at that so staying in his room isn't a problem. He'll miss his girlfriend very much but they'll no doubt spend the next ten days face timing


----------



## weepiper (Oct 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> can you lock him in the shed for a week or two?


You jest but this is literally what happened with my young work colleague. He's 18 still living at home. His mum is a head teacher. He got Covid from his girlfriend and spent his isolation period in the summer house in their garden because they didn't want his mum to get it. It has a TV and a radiator so wasn't quite as bad as it sounds but still


----------



## scifisam (Oct 31, 2021)

weepiper said:


> You jest but this is literally what happened with my young work colleague. He's 18 still living at home. His mum is a head teacher. He got Covid from his girlfriend and spent his isolation period in the summer house in their garden because they didn't want his mum to get it. It has a TV and a radiator so wasn't quite as bad as it sounds but still



TBH that sounds like heaven for most teenagers. And me. Warm shed with TV and food brought to you and you get to feel like a good person for doing it.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2021)

weepiper said:


> You jest but this is literally what happened with my young work colleague. He's 18 still living at home. His mum is a head teacher. He got Covid from his girlfriend and spent his isolation period in the summer house in their garden because they didn't want his mum to get it. It has a TV and a radiator so wasn't quite as bad as it sounds but still


Best place for them


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

I've said my piece - that he should have his own towel for bathroom visits that returns with him to hus room, and that he should wipe down everything he touches after use. At least while the rest of us are negative. Can't see the harm in it. No idea if Mrs SI agrees or not, she was "thinking about it" and us now upstairs discussing it with him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

Of course Mrs SI was in a car with him for an hour earlier today so it might all be a waste of fucking time this


----------



## Sue (Oct 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I've said my piece - that he should have his own towel for bathroom visits that returns with him to hus room, and that he should wipe down everything he touches after use. At least while the rest of us are negative. Can't see the harm in it. No idea if Mrs SI agrees or not, she was "thinking about it" and us now upstairs discussing it with him.


Is this the teenager that didn't want to get vaccinated?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

Sue said:


> Is this the teenager that didn't want to get vaccinated?


The very same. And the one "we shouldn't pressure" to do so


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2021)

(am i allowed to say ugh at the idea of sharing towels in normal circumstances?)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (am i allowed to say ugh at the idea of sharing towels in normal circumstances?)


Well, hand towels are shared


----------



## Sue (Oct 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> The very same.


 Does he understand now at least that this has consequences for the rest of you?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> The very same. And the one "we shouldn't pressure" to do so



Not terribly surprising that his GF's family's blaming him then, I have to say.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2021)

Mate took me for booster on Thursday I realized just before he's not been vaccinated (medical reasons), he turned up with nephew in car neither masked which I found a bit concerning with schools being breeding grounds. I had good mask on and window open all the way so I've been going round sniffing things.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

Sue said:


> Does he understand now at least that this has consequences for the rest of you?


Nah. He doesn't really care about other people, consequences, etc. Teenage aspie with zero empathy


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2021)

To proffer an alternative view, I doubt I’d bother doing all that if I was living with someone with Covid. Would assume I was going to get it anyway, through breathing the same air in the house, rather than surfaces, so wouldn’t eat with them or watch tv with them, but nothing more than that. But I have a healthy immune system and am not particularly anxious about it, so wouldn’t want to suggest anyone SHOULD think this way.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

Aye, probably pointless but can't hurt being careful until there's no need to be is how I look at it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 31, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Not terribly surprising that his GF's family's blaming him then, I have to say.


Her younger sister has had it a few days apparently so it's more likely to have come from her. But it doesn't matter much does it


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Aye, probably pointless but can't hurt being careful until there's no need to be is how I look at it


Aye, probs my own brain, but I’d find it impossible to be so observant as i would find it impossible to remember to do stuff like wiping down surfaces, washing hands all the time, esp for as long as advised, etc and I’m not even a teenager


----------



## two sheds (Oct 31, 2021)

Doesn't always transmit in household though - neighbour had it in small house with partner living with him the whole time, she didn't get it.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Her younger sister has had it a few days apparently so it's more likely to have come from her. But it doesn't matter much does it



TBF the younger sister has either has symptoms or was tested before your son tested positive - doesn't mean she actually got it first.

I'm not big in the blame game for communicable diseases where everyone's equally likely to get it and you can't realistically chase the line down, especially when it can be communicated without any symptoms. But refusing a vaccine does change the game a bit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Doesn't always transmit in household though - neighbour had it in small house with partner living with him the whole time, she didn't get it.


It's the unpredictable nature of it that's always scared me. Some don't get it, some get it but don't get ill, some die. I've done everything I could have to be careful. He sure picked a terrible year to discover being sociable


----------



## Mation (Nov 1, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I've said my piece - that he should have his own towel for bathroom visits that returns with him to hus room, and that he should wipe down everything he touches after use. At least while the rest of us are negative. Can't see the harm in it. No idea if Mrs SI agrees or not, she was "thinking about it" and us now upstairs discussing it with him.


Sorry if this is picking up on a relatively minor point in all this, but it sounds like the least stressful thing would be for you to have your own towel, and for you to wipe down, etc. Model it. It won't help the feeling that others aren't being considerate, but at least you'd be doing what you can..?


----------



## nagapie (Nov 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Doesn't always transmit in household though - neighbour had it in small house with partner living with him the whole time, she didn't get it.


Or didn't have symptoms. We've had it twice in my household, multiple times in my team (small office) and continually in my school and I've never had any symptoms, but I must have had it.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

Possible, but she did have a couple of tests - mind you that was Cornwall where I presume the tests were going to the fucking useless tory test centre (if they were doing the tests 18 months ago).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 1, 2021)

Mation said:


> Sorry if this is picking up on a relatively minor point in all this, but it sounds like the least stressful thing would be for you to have your own towel, and for you to wipe down, etc. Model it. It won't help the feeling that others aren't being considerate, but at least you'd be doing what you can..?


Do this already with towels. He's being very sensible and good-natured about it all to be fair to him, I'm proud of his reaction.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 1, 2021)

Mrs SI shivery, achy, chesty, heavy, everything tastes metallic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 1, 2021)

Weirdly, given how scared of this I've been, I'm chill. I think it's cos Mra SI is clearly worried about The Boy (who has started coughing) abd her own wheeziness so I'm suddenly in the role of Mr Decent-In-A-Crisis, telling her we've done our best throughout and we'll keeping doing our best whatever stage we find ourselves at.

It's like that feeling when you're scared of flying until you're 1000 feet in the air and there's fuck all to be done, you just have to sit back and let shit occur.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 2, 2021)

Negatives all round. Surprised Mrs SI isn't positive, but I guess we've a way to go yet until The Boy is better. Slept badly, just kept checking my phone. And now I have to go to work!


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 2, 2021)

> I'm not big in the blame game for communicable diseases where everyone's equally likely to get it



Not even remotely true, The fact is behaviour has a huge impact on your chances of getting it and giving it someone else.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Not even remotely true, The fact is behaviour has a huge impact on your chances of getting it and giving it someone else.


Who are you quoting?


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2021)

Not really personal because i stopped going to my fervently anti-vax anti-masks next door neighbour's yoga classes early last year but i'm still in his whatsapp and the state of it right now is like this, a lot. 

and these are the ones who actually do tests and inform people that they're not well. I do wonder if the rest of them are happy to keep turning up, seems so.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

suggest some chakra balancing


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> suggest some chakra balancing


i haven't felt the need to join in with that whatsapp group since the day i posted a link showing that the anti vaxxer he was promoting had sadly been arrested for storming the Capitol for Trump.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2021)

Face-to-face staff meeting today. Me and the boss were the only masked people. Everyone else maskless and sitting close to each other. I hung back and sat way away at a sofa despite being invited to sit down at the table.
Employer policy hasn’t changed. Need to raise this as a serious issue.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 2, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Not even remotely true, The fact is behaviour has a huge impact on your chances of getting it and giving it someone else.



You've quoted me out of context and completely changed what I was saying.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Who are you quoting?


Me, but removed from context so he can pretend I was saying something I wasn't. (I was talking very specifically about a boy and his girlfriend and the girlfriend's younger sister, all of whom are equally likely to have been the first ones in the chain to get ill, not claiming that behaviour doesn't affect transmission).


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 2, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Me, but removed from context so he can pretend I was saying something I wasn't. (I was talking very specifically about a boy and his girlfriend and the girlfriend's younger sister, all of whom are equally likely to have been the first ones in the chain to get ill, not claiming that behaviour doesn't affect transmission).


He's being an arsehole at the moment.  Ignore him.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 2, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Nah. He doesn't really care about other people, consequences, etc. Teenage aspie with zero empathy



In that case...he needs to just be told to follow rules
 ..


----------



## Cloo (Nov 6, 2021)

campanula  - did you guys stay OK this week?


----------



## campanula (Nov 6, 2021)

We did a LTF test which came back negative (after the first PCR test) and as we are feeling OK, we are assuming we don't have Covid and are off to the wood this weekend (although we will be outside the whole time). Daughter and grand-daughter OK too so we are getting into celebratory new grandchild mode (and my knitting needles are on fire). Thank you for asking, Cloo - very kind and thoughtful.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 6, 2021)

Glad to hear it campanula  - I just suddenly thought of you guys and was hoping you were all right.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 6, 2021)

The gov finally decided to give medical and health workers the booster jab.

Big brother getting his tomorrow. Hospitals full of covid and he is very much frontline.  

I think the gov here in Ireland has been in denial about cases...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> The gov finally decided to give medical and health workers the booster jab.
> 
> Big brother getting his tomorrow. Hospitals full of covid and he is very much frontline.
> 
> I think the gov here in Ireland has been in denial about cases...



Blimey, that's slow, my SiL had her booster jab back in Sept., she's in the lab, not on the frontline. 

I see cases are up over 250% in Ireland, over the last month.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 6, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Blimey, that's slow, my SiL had her booster jab back in Sept., she's in the lab, not on the frontline.
> 
> I see cases are up over 250% in Ireland, over the last month.



Yeah...and over half of ICU covid patients are unvaccinated.


----------



## Combustible (Nov 7, 2021)

A housing community down the road has had a positive case and is apparently locked down. Sounds like they are going to test everyone in all the nearby ones including ours in the next few days.


----------



## LDC (Nov 7, 2021)

Feel like catching it is a matter of time now really. Went to a gig on Monday, 200 people rammed in a room, no masks. Got the train twice this week for hour+ each time, both times rammed and with practically no mask wearing or even attempt at distancing. Token posters on the train saying we 'refresh our trains with open windows' when there were no windows that could be opened on the train ffs.   Last night on the way home on the train a drunk couple sat next to us, the woman was coughing every few minutes. TBH I feel like giving up on mask wearing etc. nobody else I see seems to bother.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 7, 2021)

I was on a course this week and no one (including me) was wearing a mask except for one woman who was wearing one because she lived at home with her parents and both of them had Covid. Brilliant.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 7, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> TBH I feel like giving up on mask wearing etc. nobody else I see seems to bother.


I got on a bus the other day, and was the only one with a mask on.  I thought I may as well take it off if no-one else could be bothered (including the driver).  Half a mile later, we stopped outside the hospital and three health service workers got on, masked obv.  I felt a right dick.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 7, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I got on a bus the other day, and was the only one with a mask on.  I thought I may as well take it off if no-one else could be bothered (including the driver).  Half a mile later, we stopped outside the hospital and three health service workers got on, masked obv.  I felt a right dick.


Let that be a lesson to you


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 7, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Feel like catching it is a matter of time now really. Went to a gig on Monday, 200 people rammed in a room, no masks. Got the train twice this week for hour+ each time, both times rammed and with practically no mask wearing or even attempt at distancing. Token posters on the train saying we 'refresh our trains with open windows' when there were no windows that could be opened on the train ffs.   Last night on the way home on the train a drunk couple sat next to us, the woman was coughing every few minutes. TBH I feel like giving up on mask wearing etc. nobody else I see seems to bother.



Why would you stop wearing a mask when you know it is a line of defence? 

You're a medical person arent you? You know how to protect yourself...
Why would you not wear a mask just because others stop? 

Genuinely confused..


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 7, 2021)

I see medics leaving the local hospital wearing masks as they walk home / to the bus stop etc. 

We are constantly being reminded to wear masks over here by the CMO.
...because the virus is just about crippling the health service.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 7, 2021)

Took some new crew onboard yesterday and despite them having 14 days isolation quarantine and 4 negative PCR everyone else has to mask up full time for the next two weeks

Very very thorough covid mitigation, I’m not really complaining

I’ve checked the U.K. government website for travel…..no countries are red listed for the U.K. and no need to pcr test before flight unless airline mandates it

The U.K. continuing to do absolutely fucking zero about corona. Just walk on in.

This from a bunch of lizards voted in on the message take back control and protect borders

Compare that to the recent airport scenes in Australia when families were reuniting after not being allowed back in their own country for 18 months


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 7, 2021)

Just read this .. the CMO Tony Holohan (Ireland)

"If you are in an an environment where you're not asked for your Covid cert or where hand washing facilities are not present, or mask wearing is not as it should be - you should look at that as a riskier environment than it should be, and you should feel empowered to leave."

And..

"
The CMO added: "If you haven't yet been vaccinated, or if it's time for your booster, please ensure to come forward for that vaccine. Our individual behaviour and adherence to all the basic public health advice that we are so familiar with has worked over the course of this pandemic.

"We need to continue to focus on the importance of basic hand washing, wearing of masks, social distancing, recognising risk environments, and being aware of the kinds of activities that we’re involved in that do constitute a higher risk of transmission."


----------



## LDC (Nov 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Why would you stop wearing a mask when you know it is a line of defence?
> 
> You're a medical person arent you? You know how to protect yourself...
> Why would you not wear a mask just because others stop?
> ...



I said I felt like it, not that I had. And it's a very human and understandable reaction that loads of people are having when they look about and see barely anyone else doing it, especially when it's primary use to protect others not yourself.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 7, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I said I felt like it, not that I had. And it's a very human and understandable reaction that loads of people are having when they look about and see barely anyone else doing it, especially when it's primary use to protect others not yourself.


It feels completely pointless to be the only one wearing a mask in a building full of people not wearing them.  And that's because it is completely pointless.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 7, 2021)

I took a flight on Friday from the UK to Turkey. It was a holiday flight full of Brits on holiday. Mask use was minimal - over the 4.5 hour flight, the cabin crew repeatedly said to the large family across from me "can you pull your mask up please". Such a massive difference to the other flights I've taken.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It feels completely pointless to be the only one wearing a mask in a building full of people not wearing them.  And that's because it is completely pointless.



It's not pointless, it still gives some protection to the mask wearer.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not pointless, it still gives some protection to the mask wearer.


It’s hard to believe that if you’re spending more than an hour in a building being the only one wearing a mask that the mask will make any difference to you at all.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not pointless, it still gives some protection to the mask wearer.



Apparently not as the virus can get in through the eyes. A mask is worn primarily to protect other people.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

moomoo said:


> Apparently not as the virus can get in through the eyes. A mask is worn primarily to protect other people.



The most common way of catching is by breathing in droplets, so they do provide some protection to the mask wearer.

Wear Masks To Protect Yourself From The Coronavirus, Not Only Others, CDC Stresses









						Does My Mask Protect Me if Nobody Else Is Wearing One?
					

Masks work best when everyone in the room has one on, but you’ll still benefit from masking up even when those around you aren’t.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						How a Mask Can Help Protect You from COVID-19
					

Experts say a mask can protect you from contracting SARS-CoV-2, which causes COVID-19, even if no one else around you is wearing a facial covering.




					www.healthline.com
				




ETA - And, it's not just about protection against catching it, but also reducing the viral load if you do, thus reducing how bad it will be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2021)

Picked summat up going to the pictures. Ear infection, temperature, bed


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 7, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I said I felt like it, not that I had. And it's a very human and understandable reaction that loads of people are having when they look about and see barely anyone else doing it, especially when it's primary use to protect others not yourself.



What if its an n95 mask? 
Surely that would offer some protection?


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The most common way of catching is by breathing in droplets, so they do provide some protection to the mask wearer.
> 
> Wear Masks To Protect Yourself From The Coronavirus, Not Only Others, CDC Stresses
> 
> ...




Yep. Especially an n95 mask.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It feels completely pointless to be the only one wearing a mask in a building full of people not wearing them.  And that's because it is completely pointless.



Not exactly true ... 
If you're wearing an n95 mask it will protect you.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Not exactly true ...
> If you're wearing an n95 mask it will protect you.



Any masks, but certainly N95 masks offer the highest level of protection.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2021)

I don't quite get why people seem to have just given up. I remember organising a five a side match and four people didn't turn up because we were going to be three short.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 7, 2021)

Wearing a mask during a short period I can see being effective.  But turning up day after day for full working days into a working environment in which nobody else is wearing a mask?  I have no confidence that even an N95 mask is going to make any difference in the long run to that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Wearing a mask during a short period I can see being effective.  But turning up day after day for full working days into a working environment in which nobody else is wearing a mask?  I have no confidence that even an N95 mask is going to make any difference in the long run to that.


Best not to bother then 🙄

Zero chance of you having and/spreading it is there?


----------



## LDC (Nov 7, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I don't quite get why people seem to have just given up. I remember organising a five a side match and four people didn't turn up because we were going to be three short.



Isn't it obvious? It's been talked about loads here I'm sure. People aren't entirely rational beings, and are massively influenced by what their peers are doing and what see around them (even ignoring the official advice and 'messaging'), so if lots of people stop then others will look at that and also think 'fuck it, I won't bother either'. It's not 'right' and it of course has risks and negative impacts, but that's humans ffs, look at smoking etc etc.



Sugar Kane said:


> What if its an n95 mask?
> Surely that would offer some protection?



Yes, but I haven't worn them at any point in the pandemic, and I expect I'm not going to start now. All I said was _I feel _like giving up as it all feels quite pointless given the overwhelming numbers of people not doing anything.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2021)

I have been wearing the N95 masks in high risk testing locations. They are better for protection but are less comfortable. Do know that comfort is not a massive sacrifice when there is a deadly virus about 🙄 but can fully understand why people struggle with the comfort and cost (mine are supplied) of said masks.


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The most common way of catching is by breathing in droplets, so they do provide some protection to the mask wearer.
> 
> Wear Masks To Protect Yourself From The Coronavirus, Not Only Others, CDC Stresses
> 
> ...



I think the argument is now that via fine aerosol droplets in poorly ventilated rooms is basically the _only_ way Covid is spread in real-world conditions:









						Transmission of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 during Border Quarantine and Air Travel, New Zealand (Aotearoa)
					

Transmission of SARS-CoV-2 during Air Travel




					wwwnc.cdc.gov
				












						What the world can learn from New Zealand’s Covid-19 bin mystery
					

In New Zealand, investigators traced an outbreak to a 50-second window of exposure. The case might be a lesson for countries contemplating a future with no Covid-19




					www.wired.co.uk
				












						Coronavirus spread on flight, in hotel corridor, New Zealand study finds
					

The coronavirus spread on an international flight, in a hotel corridor and then to household contacts despite efforts to isolate and quarantine patients, New Zealand researchers reported Thursday.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Wearing a mask during a short period I can see being effective.  But turning up day after day for full working days into a working environment in which nobody else is wearing a mask?  I have no confidence that even an N95 mask is going to make any difference in the long run to that.



Try telling that to staff working in covid wards, where the viral load floating about is going to be far greater than you would find in other working environments.


----------



## LDC (Nov 7, 2021)

Currently also at work and the other side of the room is someone coughing every few minutes.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 7, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Currently also at work and the other side of the room is someone coughing every few minutes.



I don't get this. 

Over here if you have any symptoms you are asked to stay home and get a pcr test. 

What's the story in the UK?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> I think the argument is now that via fine aerosol droplets in poorly ventilated rooms is basically the _only_ way Covid is spread in real-world conditions:


Walking into an empty office toilet, kitchen or meeting room with no mask on shortly after the last maskless person has gone back to their desk?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> Over here if you have any symptoms you are asked to stay home and get a pcr test.
> 
> What's the story in the UK?


It is slightly tricky. All our immune systems are shot so a lot of colds are about. If someone has a mild cold but testing negative should they go to work? 

Ideally not but 😕


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Walking into an empty office toilet, kitchen or meeting room with no mask on shortly after the last maskless person has gone back to their desk?



Afaik the viral aerosol droplets are teeny tiny and can last for many hours suspended in the air if there's no ventilation to blow them out or adhere them to a surface/wall/ceiling etc.


----------



## LDC (Nov 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> Over here if you have any symptoms you are asked to stay home and get a pcr test.
> 
> What's the story in the UK?



What is asked of people isn't what everyone is doing. Also what is asked of people can be confusing, and then not always easy to follow, even if people want to. And that's without the people that don't want to. And then there's the thing of people doing the 'right thing' but testing negative but still being ill/coughing with something else.

There's a deeply ingrained work culture and some expectation that people 'battle on' and go to work with colds and coughs. That doesn't vanish overnight (or even in 18 months).

I expect it's the same wherever you are to some extent.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 7, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What is asked of people isn't what everyone is doing. Also what is asked of people can be confusing, and then not always easy to follow, even if people want to. And that's without the people that don't want to. And then there's the thing of people doing the 'right thing' but testing negative but still being ill/coughing with something else.
> 
> There's a deeply ingrained work culture and some expectation that people 'battle on' and go to work with colds and coughs. That doesn't vanish overnight (or even in 18 months).
> 
> I expect it's the same wherever you are to some extent.




Indeed there WAS that work culture where I worked. But it's all very different now. Anyone with a sniffle is expected to get a test and even if its negative for covid they are pretty much expected to steer clear of colleagues.  

The message here though is that the health systen is ready to collapse and anyone sick should stay home and avoid passing on flus and other viruses along with covid


----------



## LDC (Nov 7, 2021)

Well, the other short answer is the government have completely fucked it up here. Although 'fucked it up' is possibly charitable as I expect some level of knowingly planning for it to be this way, and now happiness for how things are, which is pretty much 'back to normal' for much of business.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 8, 2021)

Today's personal consequence is a cost of £17.09 and a waste of half hour.

Day 2 LFT test package arrived when promised, just the test and uploaded photo of result etc, and had the result cert pretty much instantly. Obviously, it's a complete farce, they have now evidence at all it was actually me that did the test, and the fact the confirmed result cert came within milliseconds, means it automated and no-one checks it. What would stop someone using an free NHS test to check themselves and if positive, get mate who tests negative on a NHS one to do the paid for test? Nothing at all


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Today's personal consequence is a cost of £17.09 and a waste of half hour.
> 
> Day 2 LFT test package arrived when promised, just the test and uploaded photo of result etc, and had the result cert pretty much instantly. Obviously, it's a complete farce, they have now evidence at all it was actually me that did the test, and the fact the confirmed result cert came within milliseconds, means it automated and no-one checks it. What would stop someone using an free NHS test to check themselves and if positive, get mate who tests negative on a NHS one to do the paid for test? Nothing at all


What with that and the fact that Border Farce or whatever aren't even checking paperwork at airports it's all a case of keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 8, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> What with that and the fact that Border Farce or whatever aren't even checking paperwork at airports it's all a case of keeping fingers crossed



On that front, every time I've flown back into the country, my Passenger Locator Form and Vaccine Proof has been checked at check-in when departing for the UK. I assume you wouldn't make it on the flight, to get to the UK passport check, without it. That said, I know people who have used an old reference for the test references on the PLF, with no issues, so it's clear there's no electonic checing of that


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 8, 2021)

<deleted: ed>


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> 0



Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> 0


Asthma treatment in hospital is very good and the best place for it due to accurate monitoring. Try not to worry


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 8, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Asthma treatment in hospital is very good and the best place for it due to accurate monitoring. Try not to worry



She has been hospitalised before with her asthma. 
Just not mid pandemic.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> She has been hospitalised before with her asthma.
> Just not mid pandemic.



Asthma medicine has really come on in the last decade .


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Wishing her a speedy recovery.



She's home..🙂 not covid...phew!!
Bad asthma attack combo with virus but thankfully not covid. 
She'll be on steroids for a while.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 8, 2021)

Great news.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Wearing a mask during a short period I can see being effective.  But turning up day after day for full working days into a working environment in which nobody else is wearing a mask?  I have no confidence that even an N95 mask is going to make any difference in the long run to that.



Many NHS employees managed it fine


----------



## kabbes (Nov 8, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Many NHS employees managed it fine


What, they all were the only one in the building wearing a mask?


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 9, 2021)

Masks remain compulsory on buses (also trains) here in Wales/Swansea  -- only a smallish minority are not wearing them, and more drivers than not still try and enforce it. 

Similar with supermarkets -- Sainsbury's, my usual one, looks as if observance is still pretty good, Lidl's not quite so! 

At my (CS) workplace, masks remain strictly enforced, and I'm back to being lateral flow tested every Thursday


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 9, 2021)

I don't mind wearing a mask outside as it helps my social anxiety to feel more invisible. I'd actually prefer more of a balaclava type thing but that would probably cause more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 9, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Masks remain compulsory on buses (also trains) here in Wales/Swansea  -- only a smallish minority are not wearing them, and more drivers than not still try and enforce it.
> 
> Similar with supermarkets -- Sainsbury's, my usual one, looks as if observance is still pretty good, Lidl's not quite so!
> 
> At my (CS) workplace, masks remain strictly enforced, and I'm back to being lateral flow tested every Thursday



Virtually no-one wearing them in a busy soft play centre on Sunday, here in North London


----------



## clicker (Nov 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Virtually no-one wearing them in a busy soft play centre on Sunday, here in North



22th Dec 2019 I walked into a huge soft play centre in South London. Walked in right as rain, left feeling like I'd been hit by a bus. I remember thinking great , am going to feel rough for Christmas.

Cue 8 weeks of coughing, crackling breathing that was like having an electrified chest ,loss of taste and smell. This was just before Covid was known, but London was like a plague pit already.

In hindsight it was a rainy Sunday, the place was heaving, couldn't see through windows for Covid riddled condensation. Perfect storm.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 10, 2021)

Hospital want me in for a smoll day operation (routine checkup) on a couple of weeks, have to go in for Covid test few days before.

Bricking it tbh.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 17, 2021)

Son's school has made the call to not have their end of Year 6 Israel trip in June. We pretty much saw this coming and so did he and he had a little cry because 'I've been looking forward to this half my life'. Israel is being very cautious about travellers, ATM forget if you're over 12 and not double vaxxed so basically British families with older kids can't come in - we don't really go there so not an issue for us but vexatious for some of our friends with older kids and family out there. But school have said given there's no sign of it getting less strict (and why would there be?) they'd rather book an alternative while there's still time - last year's lot went to the Isle of Wight and I guess they may consider Europe for next summer. I think it would be a risk trying to go as if anything gets worse either in Israel or here they're liable to clamp right down - it might be a while before they can run the trip again

gsv said he's prepared to break his vow not to go back to Israel in order to take Ziggy there later next year, also we'll make sure he goes on one of our synagogue youth group trips when he's a bit older, I think they start about age 14, so he doesn't miss out on having  a group trip.


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2021)

Well my niece who is under 10 years old has now tested positive for COVID - she has no symptoms and will almost certainly be fine, but has possibly transmitted it to siblings, parents, 2 sets of grandparents, and it looks like I might have to cancel my visit with my parents next week as a result.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2021)

Daughter has started feeling poorly and has had a positive LFT. Just been taken off now for a PCR test. We've only just steered The Boy through it ffs


----------



## Cloo (Nov 20, 2021)

Son seems not to have caught it off friend's brother who tested positive a day or two after he was at said friend's house a week ago.


----------



## l'Otters (Nov 21, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It’s hard to believe that if you’re spending more than an hour in a building being the only one wearing a mask that the mask will make any difference to you at all.


Sounds like time to get a better mask.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> What's the story in the UK?


Just pretend you don't have it and keep turning up


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 21, 2021)

I was in a busy pub on Friday with two mates. Virtually standing room early. We kept bailing on grabbing seats because it was all a bit non social distanced but the seats kept filling up with strangers literally hip to hip and arse to arse

I’m slightly baffled about it all. Everyone bullet proof and just cracking on

Last week I had to leave work dressed in a white suit, gloves mask and face visor


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2021)

Not 'personal' exactly but close to home. 

Downstairs neighbours kiddie caught Covid at school. Now the parents have it too  they let us all know on the block WhatsApp chat. 

However 🙄 they have been out several times and she went to work (radiologist) yesterday ffs 🙄

People quibbling over the 'recommended' regulations (mask/space/ventilation) need to buck the fuck up and realise other people do not give a fuck about you and yours.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> I was in a busy pub on Friday with two mates. Virtually standing room early. We kept bailing on grabbing seats because it was all a bit non social distanced but the seats kept filling up with strangers literally hip to hip and arse to arse
> 
> I’m slightly baffled about it all. Everyone bullet proof and just cracking on
> 
> Last week I had to leave work dressed in a white suit, gloves mask and face visor



Yep
 My brother is in the same sort of situation in terms of wearing all the protective gear and ppe. Wears the full white overalls , gloves, masks eye protection and tapes the masks to his face.
He maintains that people are just not wanting to hear the warnings.  They think that the vaccine offers them full protection and that they can return to normal..

Was listening to an Italian specialist the other day. He said if this was WW2 we would only be in 1941.
And that negative antigen test results were not 100% proof of being in the clear because the antigen tests were responsive to covid 19 but less so to Delta and delta plus.

I think people are burying their heads in the sand
Some will be lucky enough to not get sick
 Others will get sick and recover relatively easily and tell everyone it was just like a flu.
Others will pass this on to people who will die from it.

It's a shite pandemic....if it were an enemy it would be described as clever as fuck..sneaky. lulling victims into a false sense of security, picking off the old and infirm bit by bit while it smiles and befriends others.

😕


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> My brother is in the same sort of situation in terms of wearing all the protective gear and ppe. Wears the full white overalls , gloves, masks eye protection and tapes the masks to his face.


In case anyone doesn't know, SK's brother is a hospital doctor dealing with covid cases, not dressing like that to pop into a shop.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> In case anyone doesn't know, SK's brother is a hospital doctor dealing with covid cases, not dressing like that to pop into a shop.



Lol...
Ah... I should probably have mentioned that.. 🤣


----------



## Cloo (Nov 21, 2021)

I will be so, so pissed off if 'saving Christmas' results in a January-spring lockdown meaning we miss a THIRD Passover in a row with our families.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I will be so, so pissed off if 'saving Christmas' results in a January-spring lockdown meaning we miss a THIRD Passover in a row with our families.


we know how well they saved christmas last year. prepare for incoming lockdown as soon as people have bought their xmas food.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> we know how well they saved christmas last year. prepare for incoming lockdown as soon as people have bought their xmas food.


This is my suspicion - they will lock down, although probably in some half-arsed way and keeping schools open, after Christmas.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm hoping that lockdown starts around the 9th Dec and stays until 10th January.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 22, 2021)

No idea why but daughter is downstairs (front room, patio door open) playing the Switch while Mrs SI is in her room tidying it. Not any kind of definition of isolating that I understand. She keeps getting mad at me saying to trust her but also "you can't hold back the tide". But surely I'm allowed a boat or a float. Daughter currently coughing and sneezing all over the Switch which I bet if I go to clean it later will cause another round of fucks


----------



## LDC (Nov 22, 2021)

Went out Saturday night, just got email from organisers of the event saying someone who was there had a positive lateral flow test and they're awaiting PCR result. I'm away for a few days today as well, will do an LFT before I go.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2021)

I've tested negative again. Now to go to work in a car driven by someone whose best colleague/friend currently has Covid. This shit is everywhere and you might think this would have manifested itself in at least some staff members wearing masks, but no. Everyone it seems is just trusting the jab will be enough and acting like anything else is _so last year_


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2021)

I feel like screaming.
"We have to learn to live with it, we can't lock down all the time," said the colleague who gives me a lift to work. 
Meanwhile 140 people will die today in the UK of this awful virus. How many of those because people can't be arsed to wear a mask or take ANY PRECAUTIONS WHATSOEVER?


----------



## LDC (Nov 23, 2021)

Well, I just got pinged to book a test due to positive contact mentioned above. No need to self isolate according to rules, and I'm away from home so could actually go about and do whatever while I wait for the test result, which could take a while I guess. Not going to do that, will cancel plans for next 2 days and go home.


----------



## LDC (Nov 23, 2021)

Annoying though, first time been pinged in the whole thing.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Meanwhile 140 people will die today in the UK of this awful virus. How many of those because people can't be arsed to wear a mask or take ANY PRECAUTIONS WHATSOEVER?


Well, based on September rates of vaccination, at least 30 of them won't have had their two doses, which (except for the rare cases where people can't be vaccinated) I would certainly interpret as either not taking any precautions whatsoever (no jabs) or not being arsed to take full precautions (only one jab).  By now, with vaccination rates being higher, I would expect that it's more than 30, though.





__





						Deaths by vaccination status, England       - Office for National Statistics
					

Age-standardised mortality rates and age-specific mortality rates for deaths involving coronavirus (COVID-19), non-COVID-19 deaths and all deaths by vaccination status.



					www.ons.gov.uk
				




If you normalise for age-adjusted risk, the odds of dying are about 32 times higher for the unvaccinated as compared with the vaccinated.





__





						Deaths involving COVID-19 by vaccination status, England - Office for National Statistics
					

Weekly age-standardised mortality rates and age-specific rates for deaths involving COVID-19 by vaccination status; deaths occurring between 2 January and 24 September 2021 in England.



					www.ons.gov.uk


----------



## Sue (Nov 23, 2021)

Covid patients in ICU now almost all unvaccinated, says Oxford scientist
					

Prof Sir Andrew Pollard says most of those infected who are fully vaccinated will experience only mild symptoms




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Well, based on September rates of vaccination, at least 30 of them won't have had their two doses, which (except for the rare cases where people can't be vaccinated) I would certainly interpret as either not taking any precautions whatsoever (no jabs) or not being arsed to take full precautions (only one jab).  By now, with vaccination rates being higher, I would expect that it's more than 30, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can prove anything with facts.

Yeah, there's a disconnect between reality and how I'm feeling, probably tied up with daughter having it and several of my students too. I'm tired of low key worrying, is all.

That said I've just booked tickets for the band Fucked Up in March so you know. Gotta keep livin' or get busy dyin'


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> Covid patients in ICU now almost all unvaccinated, says Oxford scientist
> 
> 
> Prof Sir Andrew Pollard says most of those infected who are fully vaccinated will experience only mild symptoms
> ...


These sort of comments wind me up SO MUCH these days.

Because look at the actual numbers for hospitalisations and deaths, for example the stuff I posted here:        #60

The bullshit is infuriating! I might feel better if people tell me I'm not alone.

I mean seriously, in a 3 week period the figures I mention cover, 1519 deaths of people over 80 who have had 2 doses compared to 181 unvaccinated. In the 70-79 group, 815 double jab deaths and 153 unvaccinated deaths. In 60-69, 373 double jabbed deaths, 151 unvaccinated deaths. It only flips to the other way round by the time we get down to the 40-49 age group (41 vs 44). I expect this to evolve as booster jab effects show up in the data, but even so.


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2021)

And yes, when I draw attention to those numbers it is still vital to look at population rates and personal risk estimates and consider the huge amount of protection the vaccine has offered, the sort of figures others have drawn attention to in this thread recently. The strategy since July would have been utterly impossible without vaccines, we would have had a summer Delta lockdown.

But when it comes to encouraging peole to take it seriously, and describing the pressure on hospitals, the bullshit is so bad! Because according to the numbers for the recent 3 week period, of the people who needed to spend at least one night in hospital, 6233 were double vaccinated and 783 were not vaccinated at all.

Also I prefer to use data for recent weeks rather than totals since the vaccination programme began, because the numbers of people getting infected, the number vaccinated, increasing and waning immunity and the virus itself have changed a lot over the course of 2021.


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2021)

In that case they get away with potentially misleading bullshit because of the following:



> “For those of us fortunate enough to have already been vaccinated, the story now seems very different. For most vaccinated individuals, these mild infections are little more than an unpleasant inconvenience.”
> 
> But for those who are very frail, immunocompromised or have underlying health conditions, Pollard and Angus said, Covid infections can still be “enough to destabilise them” and cause “serious, life-threatening health problems that add to the pressure on the NHS”.



But I also note that the article cherry picks only a few things from what was actually said by Pollard and Angus elsewhere in the Guardian, completely missing one of their central points.









						Getting jabs to the unvaccinated has never been more critical | Andrew Pollard and Brian Angus
					

With vaccinated people receiving their boosters, the horrors of Covid are now restricted to those who won’t or can’t have a jab, say academics Andrew Pollard and Brian Angus




					www.theguardian.com
				




For example:



> In this context, it is shameful that in some low-income countries only 5% of the population have received at least one dose, almost a year since the first licensed dose was given in Britain. The director general of the World Health Organization expressed his deep concern last week that there are now six times more booster doses being administered every day than first doses. We are still not doing enough to end the pandemic for the world’s unvaccinated, and governments and manufacturers urgently need to work together to get doses to those in low-income countries, keeping an eye on the long-term gains of global vaccination, despite the challenges posed by the current Covid spike in Europe.





> We need better and cleaner clinical data to understand fully which patients are being admitted to hospital, to improve our assessment of how effective vaccines are at preventing hospital and ICU admission, and to assess who would be most likely to benefit from boosters. It is also important to monitor and assess the duration of the top-up protection afforded by boosters to then inform the best long-term strategy for future control beyond this winter.



We do need better data but in some cases I dont know what difference it would make, given the number of articles that dont acknowledge the data that is already available.


----------



## LDC (Nov 23, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Well, I just got pinged to book a test due to positive contact mentioned above. No need to self isolate according to rules, and I'm away from home so could actually go about and do whatever while I wait for the test result, which could take a while I guess. Not going to do that, will cancel plans for next 2 days and go home.



Shittest trip to London ever. Arrive, sleep, wake up to a T&T ping, get PCR, book and get train home cancelling 2 days of things and losing a few booked tickets. Less than 4 hours there and a hundred plus quid pissed away. <Shakes fist at life.>


----------



## clicker (Nov 23, 2021)

A friend's wife, who I've known for 20+ years, mum of 4, ordinarily someone who could be relied on for level headed opinions and commonsense, has gone full anti vax loon.

I don't do FB, but a mutual friend showed me what she has been posting.
Videos of anti vax speaker (in N Ireland), which consisted of a barely coherent speaker on the street corner, she was holding a microphone and attracted a small crowd. Message being we are all misguided fools and being led by the nose.
Apparently, the need for boosters prove that vaccines don't work and we are just being trained in 'compliance'.

She is proudly declaring herself vaccine free and refusing to let the 2 kids over 12  be jabbed.  She has no personal family over there, her husband has a massive family, consisting of elderly, sick and vulnerable.

He's as gob smacked at her stance as everyone else.  Her fervour at having discovered the secret of the universe is relentless. I hope the marriage survives, but it isn't looking great.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2021)

A friend whose family are refugees in Kenya says many people won't take the vaccine offered as it is the Chinese one and they don't trust it. They say they would take our one.  That said back when he was getting our one in the UK they were warning him not to take it!


----------



## LDC (Nov 23, 2021)

On my way from the testing centre heading home I heard 2 middle aged men loudly talking at each other about covid conspirary stuff outside a cafe, had to talk myself out of throwing a chair at them.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 23, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> On my way from the testing centre heading home I heard 2 middle aged men loudly talking at each other about covid conspirary stuff outside a cafe, had to talk myself out of throwing a chair at them.


If you had they would have concluded the vax had sent you batty!


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 23, 2021)

Mrs Q's Mum comes from Cebu in the Philippines and she still has a few distant relatives who contact her occasionally (usually to try and tap her for money). Apparently the Governor of Cebu has ordered that all public facing workers must wear a personal air purifier (basically a dongle that hangs around the neck). These things are totally ineffective, cost roughly about a week's worth of the average wage and the Governor gets a cut from the manufacturer.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 23, 2021)

clicker said:


> Apparently, the need for boosters prove that vaccines don't work and we are just being trained in 'compliance'.


This one just cracks me up. Most of us work in full-on authoritarian workplace where we have to do what we're told or risk having no home or enough to eat. Our everyday behaviour is shaped by a thousand laws we barely think about because they're embedded in our thinking. You're already trained in compliance dickwads. This is not the place to make a stand.


----------



## clicker (Nov 23, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> This one just cracks me up. Most of us work in full-on authoritarian workplace where we have to do what we're told or risk having no home or enough to eat. Our everyday behaviour is shaped by a thousand laws we barely think about because they're embedded in our thinking. You're already trained in compliance dickwads. This is not the place to make a stand.


She's a self employed child minder. Not for much longer I reckon.


----------



## LDC (Nov 24, 2021)

Negative test result this morning - see above for slightly annoying background plot!


----------



## Sue (Nov 24, 2021)

Well my company had said that people should probably head back to the office for at least a couple of days a week from January. They've now revised that to June if the Covid situation permits. (You can go in if you really want to at the moment but there's no obligation to do so.) 

I've been working for this company since late August and haven't been into the office yet. Compare and contrast with my old company which was absolutely desperate to get people back in, even when the advice was still to wfh, and are now bribing people to be in at least four days a week.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> Well my niece who is under 10 years old has now tested positive for COVID - she has no symptoms and will almost certainly be fine, but has possibly transmitted it to siblings, parents, 2 sets of grandparents, and it looks like I might have to cancel my visit with my parents next week as a result.



Turns out niece hadn't been in contact with any grandparents since late October (4 weeks ago) so all good on that score so I'll be able to meet up with them (her grandparents, my parents) tomorrow as planned as there has been no contact during the time she is likely to have been infected.  (With 3 of the 4 of us meeting up being higher risk though we all do lateral flow tests before meeting).

Niece herself has remained symptom free and is due to return to school next week, rest of immediate family are still well and will be getting PCR tests to be sure they aren't harbouring anything before going back to work.  Fingers crossed that they all remain well.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 25, 2021)

The pub landlord has died of covid which has cast a pall over the whole village. He was 70 and had pre-existing health issues. 

And he was unvaccinated. It turns out none of his family are vaccinated. The son is in ICU.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 25, 2021)

They're a lovely family and have been doing well with the pub since they took it over in the summer. 

We're all thinking that if he'd been vaccinated he'd have had a much better chance of survival


----------



## Cloo (Nov 25, 2021)

A case in my son's class, so they'd asked everyone to LFT every day for next week - thankfully son has chilled out about the test and got used to them so it's now significantly less traumatic. School has cut down on some indoor events that parents were invited too, though they'd some while back made the smart decision to do the Hanukkah Fair outdoors on Sunday.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I have gig tickets for December but looking at cases, deaths and the feckless, reactive cunt government am pretty sure I won't be going  can't see the SSE Wembley being masked up and distanced at a James / Happy Mondays gig.
> 
> Have a family meal thing the week after and don't want time off work.


Am ditching this now. Work (Covid related) is really full on and staff are getting colds etc 🙄 

New variant + Family + Work + Health wins the day


----------



## Cloo (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm going to have to go into hospital for a test some point in the next few weeks and will have to therefore isolate for 3 days beforehand... which is annoying as it will almost certainly interrupt some plan or other - just hope they get a date to me ASAP. That said, anything right now could just as easily be disrupted by one kid or another having COVID.


----------



## Thora (Nov 27, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I'm going to have to go into hospital for a test some point in the next few weeks and will have to therefore isolate for 3 days beforehand... which is annoying as it will almost certainly interrupt some plan or other - just hope they get a date to me ASAP. That said, anything right now could just as easily be disrupted by one kid or another having COVID.


I had to do this recently too and it worked out ok - I had a test Monday morning and then isolated til the procedure on Wednesday morning.  Mr Thora could work from home so the only slight stress was finding somewhere for the kids to stay for three days so they could still go to school!


----------



## Cloo (Nov 27, 2021)

Oh it's not a problem logistically - but I have a concert with my choir, Christmas lunch mid week after that with colleagues and also taking oldest to Nutcracker a week later and I suspect one of those will fall into the 3 days! The colleague lunch is the one i least want to miss so my money's on that being nixed.


----------



## Thora (Nov 27, 2021)

They were surprisingly flexible with mine and let me pick a test day to minimise disruption.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 27, 2021)

Thora said:


> They were surprisingly flexible with mine and let me pick a test day to minimise disruption.



Same, I had my tests Friday and I'm due my minor op on Monday.

Very weird seeing the hospital after couple years well away from it. A different world to my local area.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 28, 2021)

Thora said:


> They were surprisingly flexible with mine and let me pick a test day to minimise disruption.


Yeah, if it's something like missing my choir concert, I might want to move, but after that there aren't many slots that don't knock something out before Xmas.

My brother-in-law (see other threads) has made it onto the plane back from Malawi having spend ££££ on rebooking a ticket back sooner and now £2.5k on quarantine hotel and having cut short his trip to see his dying friend over there.  To add insult to injury, in order to get quarantine hotel he had to agree to something saying he had 'chosen to travel to a Red List country'. I find it astonishing that they don't have an option to say that you were in a country that went on the red list after you'd travelled there - there was literally no public awareness of omicron at all on the day he left!


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 28, 2021)

An unvaccinated Q has been discovered, the 18 year old son of Mrs Q's brother, we thought he had but it turns out we were misinformed (his 17 year old sister is booked). Mrs Q has phoned him to nag him and tells me that both her sisters have put an entry into their diaries to nag their recalcitrant nephew about it.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

Hope he is nagged kindly.  At his age it’s mostly a matter of protecting others.


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 29, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Same, I had my tests Friday and I'm due my minor op on Monday.
> 
> Very weird seeing the hospital after couple years well away from it. A different world to my local area.




Hope everything goes well for you, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 29, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Yeah, if it's something like missing my choir concert, I might want to move, but after that there aren't many slots that don't knock something out before Xmas.
> 
> My brother-in-law (see other threads) has made it onto the plane back from Malawi having spend ££££ on rebooking a ticket back sooner and now £2.5k on quarantine hotel and having cut short his trip to see his dying friend over there.  To add insult to injury, in order to get quarantine hotel he had to agree to something saying he had 'chosen to travel to a Red List country'. I find it astonishing that they don't have an option to say that you were in a country that went on the red list after you'd travelled there - there was literally no public awareness of omicron at all on the day he left!



That's terrible Cloo. It's the sudden changes that really show up the lack of competence.

Much smaller scale travel issues for me, but my meticulously planned early fake Xmas Day, followed by family holiday, was planned for us to arrive back the day before the kids go back to school. This latest change of rules, where you have to isolate until your PCR test results come back, means the will miss the first two days. If I could get my money back I would, but I doubt the insurance will pay out cancelling on this.

First world problem to be fair.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> That's terrible Cloo. It's the sudden changes that really show up the lack of competence.



A very fast reaction to a rapidly changing situation involving a worrying new variant, doesn't show a lack of competence IMO.

It's shit for those caught up in it, but everyone knows there's a risk in travelling aboard during the pandemic, and things can change suddenly, it's a risk people take.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A very fast reaction to a rapidly changing situation involving a worrying new variant, doesn't show a lack of competence IMO.
> 
> It's shit for those caught up in it, but everyone knows there's a risk in travelling aboard during the pandemic, and things can change suddenly, it's a risk people take.


 I think you're right, BUT...given the horribly inept way that this government has handled things so far, it's not a great surprise that any of the imperfections inherent in the system (suddenly having to change international traffic flows due to the appearance of a new variant, for example ) will tend to look like just another example of their incompetence, even if on this occasion, it's not entirely, or even slightly, down to that incompetence.

FWIW, even though there is not much different that they could have done at this point, I am very pessimistic that they will break with tradition and suddenly handle this new challenge effectively, or well.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> Hope he is nagged kindly.  At his age it’s mostly a matter of protecting others.


He's a strong healthy lad so I would imagine little to no personal risk but he does have plenty of elderly relatives. FiL is in great shape for his age but he is nearly 90. I don't know why he has refused the vax possibly just teenage stubborness rather than any crackpot notions. He does tend to listen to his aunts (and indeed pretty much anyone) rather than his parents.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A very fast reaction to a rapidly changing situation involving a worrying new variant, doesn't show a lack of competence IMO.
> 
> It's shit for those caught up in it, but everyone knows there's a risk in travelling aboard during the pandemic, and things can change suddenly, it's a risk people take.


Yeah, I do see your point, and I'm an advocate for scientific consensus being followed, and I've chosen to risk it admittedly. That said, given there was never previously isolation until to your day 2 PCR came back and they'd moved from PCR to LFT, I'd considered the worst case would be back to as it was, which was a day 2 PCR and isolate if needed. LFTs instead of PCRs came into effect on 24th October, I booked our trip a month later, last week, and the rules change to PCR plus isolation tomorrow.

Still, my risk, and as I said it's a first world problem


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think you're right, BUT...given the horribly inept way that this government has handled things so far, it's not a great surprise that any of the imperfections inherent in the system (suddenly having to change international traffic flows due to the appearance of a new variant, for example ) will tend to look like just another example of their incompetence, even if on this occasion, it's not entirely, or even slightly, down to that incompetence.
> 
> FWIW, even though there is not much different that they could have done at this point, I am very pessimistic that they will break with tradition and suddenly handle this new challenge effectively, or well.



I think whilst it’s politically attractive to blame the government for everything, the reality is that nobody is doing much better. For example, we have Harry moaning on this thread about sudden changes, and Cloo on another one complaining that the reaction isn’t fast enough 

At the end of the day, in the current climate, anyone booking overseas travel, wherever they are and wherever they going, has to accept that there are enormous risks that your trip will be cancelled or you might get stuck somewhere. Things will be like that for quite a while.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I think whilst it’s politically attractive to blame the government for everything, the reality is that nobody is doing much better. For example, we have Harry moaning on this thread about sudden changes, and Cloo on another one complaining that the reaction isn’t fast enough
> 
> At the end of the day, in the current climate, anyone booking overseas travel, wherever they are and wherever they going, has to accept that there are enormous risks that your trip will be cancelled or you might get stuck somewhere. Things will be like that for quite a while.


Yep. I think it's not helped by the (natural) tendency for people to seek "normal", and draw a straight line from where we are to where they want it to be, hence jumping onto planes and going on holiday just as soon as they are "allowed" to.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 29, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I think whilst it’s politically attractive to blame the government for everything, the reality is that nobody is doing much better. For example, we have Harry moaning on this thread about sudden changes, and Cloo on another one complaining that the reaction isn’t fast enough
> 
> At the end of the day, in the current climate, anyone booking overseas travel, wherever they are and wherever they going, has to accept that there are enormous risks that your trip will be cancelled or you might get stuck somewhere. Things will be like that for quite a while.



I don't diagree apart from 'moaning'


----------



## Cloo (Nov 29, 2021)

BIL is on his way back on Amsterdam leg of flight - they have actually moved the 'hotel quarantine' deadline back from 4am this morning to 4am tomorrow IIRC, so in theory he could isolate at home. I'm not sure what he's decided to do - he may take hotel option given he has a public health job and it may be the right thing to do from a professional standpoint.

I don't think anyone was complaining about sudden changes, everyone knows they're to be expected, but we have had quarantine hotels before and I'm just suprised there's no drop down option for 'The status of the country I was in changed after I travelled' when having to take quarantine hotel space at least?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

Cloo said:


> they have actually moved the 'hotel quarantine' deadline back from 4am this morning to 4am tomorrow IIRC



Not according to the government's website, it's still from 4am yesterday, I think you are confusing it with the requirement to take a PCR test if returning for non-red list countries, that comes in tomorrow from 4am.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 29, 2021)

I had to make the shitty decision a few weeks back of whether to come back to the UK for the funeral of one of my best mates and risk having to end up in quarantine in another mate's spare room if I failed the pre-flight PCR test for the return leg - I dithered for more than a week because of Britain's stupidly high COVID rate, finally bought a ticket, then got cold feet and tried to cancel when I realised that flights around the holidays had filled up so much that testing positive could have left me stranded for several weeks.

The airline's "Book with peace of mind and cancel anytime for a full refund as a travel credit" offer turned out to be a bit of a mirage and I paid a couple of hundred pounds to reschedule for March - the rise of Omicron might make that journey unfeasible as well.

So yeah, not the best time to travel...


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yep. I think it's not helped by the (natural) tendency for people to seek "normal", and draw a straight line from where we are to where they want it to be, hence jumping onto planes and going on holiday just as soon as they are "allowed" to.



And I don't blame them for that either. I'm supposed to be going to Norway at the end of next week so that's in serious jeopardy now. When I booked it 3 months ago, I considered that this could happen and made sure that everything was refundable up until the day before we left (I think we might lose the flight costs if they're not actually cancelled but was ok with that). I know it's an unpopular opinion round here but I don't think people should be condemned for doing what they're allowed to as soon as possible. The world could lock-down until Covid isn't a problem but there'd be little left afterwards.


----------



## JoeyBoy (Nov 29, 2021)

This bit of Covid has been great as far as I'm concerned. This will be the second year in a row I can say I haven't been to either St Tropez or Dubai because of Covid before that I always used to not go because I was poor.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> And I don't blame them for that either. I'm supposed to be going to Norway at the end of next week so that's in serious jeopardy now. When I booked it 3 months ago, I considered that this could happen and made sure that everything was refundable up until the day before we left (I think we might lose the flight costs if they're not actually cancelled but was ok with that). I know it's an unpopular opinion round here but I don't think people should be condemned for doing what they're allowed to as soon as possible. The world could lock-down until Covid isn't a problem but there'd be little left afterwards.


Yeah, I am careful to stay back from the blame game. I completely get why people want to go back to having the nice things, and it's a perfectly natural tendency, though I'd like to think that a) our media would stop presenting things in terms of "saving Christmas" and "getting back to normal", and do a bit more encouraging of people to stop and think about their assumptions and desires. But that's never going to happen.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Negative test result this morning - see above for slightly annoying background plot!


Sad you had your plans for outings thwarted. Glad you tested negative, obvs. x


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 29, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> He's a strong healthy lad so I would imagine little to no personal risk but he does have plenty of elderly relatives. FiL is in great shape for his age but he is nearly 90. I don't know why he has refused the vax possibly just teenage stubborness rather than any crackpot notions. He does tend to listen to his aunts (and indeed pretty much anyone) rather than his parents.


There seems to be a bit of machismo among young men, as in they're young, fit and healthy, so they think it doesn't affect them. Except there are plenty of examples of other young men who had the same train of thought who've been felled by it, or even killed by it. And, of course, as you say, it's not just about them, it's about other more vulnerable family members who they might pass it on to.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> There seems to be a bit of machismo among young men, as in they're young, fit and healthy, so they think it doesn't affect them. Except there are plenty of examples of other young men who had the same train of thought who've been felled by it, or even killed by it. And, of course, as you say, it's not just about them, it's about other more vulnerable family members who they might pass it on to.


And this is, I think, where "mandatory" has to come in. In exactly the same way that we don't say "oh, just drive as fast as you think is safe", but put in limits which are (ahem) broadly reflective of the level of risk on a particular stretch of road, rather than leave it to individual judgement, so there are times when we have to say "the collective good is better served by depriving you of that particular choice". And it exists everywhere, at some level. I won't claim it gets it right every time, but it's a start. And, perhaps not coincidentally, quite a lot of those strictures do end up applying particularly to young men, who tend to be more predisposed to thinking in terms of what THEY want to do than in the service of that collective good.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 29, 2021)

Looks like this latest omicron development has added some spice to my work negotiations it was eventually going to leach down 

Apparently no one will award a contract if it means paying for a Quarantine on return to the U.K plus paying my day rate for a fortnight 

So I’m being asked if I will take a fortnight in a shit hotel near Heathrow on the chin if corona restrictions increase. The agency will pay for the hote isolation but not pay me for my time..

Fortunately U.K. entry hasn’t been a problem in corona times and I’m on the key worker list but it’s a bit funky that they are trying to save money on the back of it


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 30, 2021)

weepiper said:


> You jest but this is literally what happened with my young work colleague. He's 18 still living at home. His mum is a head teacher. He got Covid from his girlfriend and spent his isolation period in the summer house in their garden because they didn't want his mum to get it. It has a TV and a radiator so wasn't quite as bad as it sounds but still


Early in the pandemic when we were all still shit scared of dying my youngest son developed a high fever out of nowhere. As I was CEV I was packed off within hours to the granny annex at my sister’s house for my protection, with a turbo trainer, acoustic guitar and about fifteen crates of Lego to sort through. Absolute bliss.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2021)

BIL's delicious quarantine hotel breakfast!


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 30, 2021)

Cloo said:


> BIL's delicious quarantine hotel breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 298767


Is he expected to pay for that?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2021)

Cloo said:


> BIL's delicious quarantine hotel breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 298767


That's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is he expected to pay for that?



It's over £2k for 10 days in a quarantine hotel.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's over £2k for 10 days in a quarantine hotel.


Admittedly the nearest I've been to going abroad in the past 2 years is a day trip to the Isle of Wight but I thought they had finished all this compulsory isolating in hotels shit when the the Floppy Haired one declared Freedom Day, am I wrong then?


----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's over £2k for 10 days in a quarantine hotel.


Uhuh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Admittedly the nearest I've been to going abroad in the past 2 years is a day trip to the Isle of Wight but I thought they had finished all this compulsory isolating in hotels shit when the the Floppy Haired one declared Freedom Day, am I wrong then?



It was reintroduced at 4 am last Sunday for people returning from red-list countries in South Africa, where there's a high level of the omicron variant.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was reintroduced at 4 am last Sunday for people returning from red-list countries in South Africa, where there's a high level of the omicron variant.


I did not know that. Googling the list of red list countries none of them are places I have ever been or are ever likely to go. However current plans for 2022 in the Q household go no further than a vague wish to revisit Scotland.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was reintroduced at 4 am last Sunday for people returning from red-list countries in South Africa, where there's a high level of the omicron variant.


Yes, sadly BIL was visiting his dying friend in Malawi and left just before they announced the discovery of omicron in SA, and 2 days later they closed off Malawi too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2021)

A small but slightly sorrowful one for me: s a result of daughter's school (sensibly) reintroducing some Covid precautions, we will now not be able to go and watch her Christmas concert  She's my youngest and will be in high school next year, so I was really looking forward to one last primary carol concert.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 1, 2021)

Cloo said:


> BIL is on his way back on Amsterdam leg of flight - they have actually moved the 'hotel quarantine' deadline back from 4am this morning to 4am tomorrow IIRC, so in theory he could isolate at home. I'm not sure what he's decided to do - he may take hotel option given he has a public health job and it may be the right thing to do from a professional standpoint.
> 
> I don't think anyone was complaining about sudden changes, everyone knows they're to be expected, but we have had quarantine hotels before and I'm just suprised there's no drop down option for 'The status of the country I was in changed after I travelled' when having to take quarantine hotel space at least?



All sympathies to your BIL, but if the status changes while they're there it's because something has changed, so they're as much of an extra risk as if they'd left after it was a red list country. It won't feel fair from the traveller's POV, but the risk of bringing covid in doesn't actually change just because you've been there longer.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 2, 2021)

I didn't go to the running club social last night. Cases are very high in Devon at the moment and it seemed prudent to avoid it.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro in law is now running around carpark of quarantine hotel in small outdoor break he gets a day to raise money for his charity, if you can spare a few quid.





__





						Fundraising for Running the Quarantine Hotel Marathon by Masambiro UK
					

Running the Quarantine Hotel Marathon is an initiative organized by Masambiro UK in Nothern Malawi. Support this cause by making a donation…




					www.kindlink.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2021)

My weird aunt and uncle are visiting the UK tomorrow from West Bengal to go to their daughter’s wedding next weekend. I’ve escaped for the weekend so I might only see them briefly thankfully. They have not bothered testing and went straight to my aunt’s sister and they’re staying in my bed for two nights, but at least this is before the wedding.
I hope they don’t expect hugs when I see them briefly on Sunday evening/Monday morning. Want to burn my bed n all.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 6, 2021)

I've had to break up with someone I liked a lot, broadly because they have turned out to be an antivaxxer, or in their own words 'vaccine hesitant '.

The breaking point for me was realising that if we stayed together I would end up having to defend their choice to friends and family (or risk accusations of 'not being supportive' etc) and I just couldn't put myself in that position.

I could see massive headaches on the horizon around it, particularly because of my job, and frankly not worth the time and emotional investment (I didn't say that to the individual!)

Still, I was really enjoying myself and it's a proper shame because we had so much else in common. At my age I may not find that kind of connection again. I'm a bit sad, though it was all a huge surprise to begin with. Oh well.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 6, 2021)

Assume that the option I've just taken to do a Speed Awareness Course online is available because of COVID stuff, so not all bad


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 6, 2021)

Was anything mandated wrt masks. Because this weekend it was literally cheek to Jowl without a mask in sight in all the pubs and clubs in town


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 6, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Was anything mandated wrt masks. Because this weekend it was literally cheek to Jowl without a mask in sight in all the pubs and clubs in town



It's not mandated in pubs and clubs, no.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 6, 2021)

BB2's school, 2 forms per year, the head has just emailed, her form everyone to take a PCR test ASAP, the other form has been sent home for the rest of the week, back to remote learning, 2 in BB2's class off, 18 in the other year 4 class


----------



## souljacker (Dec 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BB2's school, 2 forms per year, the head has just emailed, her form everyone to take a PCR test ASAP, the other form has been sent home for the rest of the week, back to remote learning, 2 in BB2's class off, 18 in the other year 4 class



Same here for my youngest. It's her birthday party on Sunday too. She'll be gutted if she has to miss that.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 6, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Same here for my youngest. It's her birthday party on Sunday too. She'll be gutted if she has to miss that.



Yeah, BB2 was due at a birthday party yesterday, the girl who's do it was has Covid, I dropped a pressie round yesterday, big sign on the door stating they are isolating and to leave stuff on the doorstep. Actually hit me quite hard, as in a wave of oomph depression flooding over me, and now this shit. Blurgh.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 6, 2021)

Coming to end of first day of 3-day isolation before for minor hospital procedure on Thurs. Did PCR this morning and am trying to keep to front room and spare bedroom as much as possible. Grateful we have the space for that, and also that they had a slot this week as any of the next few weeks those 3 days (well, 4 really when you count procedure) would have fucked plans up. Assuming those happen.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2021)

FWP compared to most...




I had three tickets for this gig last Saturday (purchased a year ago) and decided not to go for C-19 reasons. No chance of refund or selling them on as it was not sold out and people were giving them away free on social media. 

Now one of the band have Covid after the gig 🙄


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> FWP compared to most...
> 
> 
> View attachment 299708
> ...


I’m on my third set of three tickets for a band I’m yet to see live. Been a year now. I’m resigned to not seeing them…the universe has spoken


----------



## souljacker (Dec 9, 2021)

It's my youngest kids birthday on Monday and we had a ten pin bowling party planned for Sunday. But something like 16 of her class of 30 at school have had positive tests of which 5 were on the party list. She was at a party with a whole bunch of kids last Sunday who have subsequently tested positive. Plus she's been in a classroom working closely with kids who have later tested positive. School asked everyone to LFT daily and also get a PCR asap. My kids result has just come in and she's negative which is great news (she missed out on her party last year, whilst the tories were having a great time, the cunts).

I'm amazed though. How on earth has she avoided it? She's been wearing a mask far more than her peers but not all the time and the party she was at last weekend involved lots of hugs with one of her best mates who has since tested positive. She's either immune or she must have had a mild unnoticeable case at some point meaning she has antibodies.

First bit of good news in a while though. She's currently dancing around the kitchen singing about how Covid is nothing to her.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

souljacker said:


> First bit of good news in a while though. She's currently dancing around the kitchen singing about how Covid is nothing to her.



Maybe she's asymptomatic and gave it to all the other kids.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> Maybe she's asymptomatic and gave it to all the other kids.


I've just been telling her about Typhoid Mary lol.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 9, 2021)

Going to beginners modern jive lesson

Have to show evidence of 2 x jabs 

Why oh why am I not a fervent vax-conspiracy loon


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

I didn’t get any evidence or leaflet or anything when I had my booster.
Suppose I could get another booster in a bit…


----------



## scifisam (Dec 9, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Going to beginners modern jive lesson
> 
> Have to show evidence of 2 x jabs
> 
> Why oh why am I not a fervent vax-conspiracy loon



But you have evidence, don't you?


----------



## MrSki (Dec 9, 2021)

scifisam said:


> But you have evidence, don't you?


Download the NHS App (not the Covid one) & it will give your vaccine details and your medical record.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 9, 2021)

So cancelled my trip to see mum for first time in two years. We’ve come down with a cold or flu (wife has had two lateral flows, it’s not covid, probably)

So bit fucking annoying


----------



## existentialist (Dec 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Download the NHS App (not the Covid one) & it will give your vaccine details and your medical record.


Unless you're in Wales


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 9, 2021)

Cannot decide whether to go ahead with planned (but not booked) birthday restaurant meal or not.


----------



## Mation (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm off work and holed up with some symptoms, awaiting PCR test result. Feeling poorly by standards of the last couple of years, but am ok; functional. Glad I got a pulse oximeter earlier this week, just in case. 

Hoping it's some other virus. There have been quite a few confirmed covid cases at work recently, though, so who knows.



RubyToogood said:


> Cannot decide whether to go ahead with planned (but not booked) birthday restaurant meal or not.


A horrible quandary


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Unless you're in Wales


I can get my vaccination records via the covid pass.


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2021)

I've cancelled a social next weekend, and starting to think might have to call off the two weeks in France in March in January if things are shit and not looking much better then. Might be possible to go in theory, but it's a bunch of friends and it wouldn't take much for a few people dropping out or having to isolate just before and the whole thing be a chaotic mess.


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2021)

I popped v briefly into two shops earlier and both had people on the door challenging customers who weren't wearing masks. Including a bunch of teenagers boys in Uniqlo. That's new.


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I've cancelled a social next weekend, and starting to think might have to call off the two weeks in France in March in January if things are shit and not looking much better then. Might be possible to go in theory, but it's a bunch of friends and it wouldn't take much for a few people dropping out or having to isolate just before and the whole thing be a chaotic mess.


I thought my sister was being overly cautious about booking fully cancellable/refundable hotel rooms for a wedding in May. Now I'm not so sure. 

Eta we made the bookings in June or something.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 10, 2021)

I've had a booking for a concert  from originally 2020 that was postponed twice allready latest was april 2022, thats now been cancelled again.
Nothing in the scheme things, but mentioned as perhaps an indication of some mainstream businesses' confidence for next spring


----------



## Hollis (Dec 11, 2021)

Regardless of lockdown I'm beginning to wonder if its sensible to visit elderly parents at Christmas now... have to get there on public transport - so FFP2 mask, lateral flow test every morning ... but still a risk..


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Regardless of lockdown I'm beginning to wonder if its sensible to visit elderly parents at Christmas now... have to get there on public transport - so FFP2 mask, lateral flow test every morning ... but still a risk..



Is everyone concerned jabbed and boosted, and will the public transport service you're on be seriously crowded?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 13, 2021)

Xmas grand plans cancelled


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 13, 2021)

We have been fucking careful as well. Bothe the kids are WFH like me and Mrs  NBE stopped supply Teaching last week as it’s rife in SE London schools.please take this seriously


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 13, 2021)

Yup, this is the first time so far, that I personally know handfuls of people with it all at the same time. (also SE London).

Also, don't rely on LFTs if you can afford not to, get a PCR if you think you've had prolonged contact. Mine didn't show up on a single LFT (before, same day, or after my positive PCR) so I'd still be going to work if I was just relying on daily LFTs.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 13, 2021)

Sorry not-bono-ever  How are you feeling?

I am on really high alert for covid now. I have one more week in Turkey, and have to take a pre flight test before flying. If it's positive, I can't get on the flight, and have to quarantine here, in a desolate state run facility with no proper internet connection and horrible food, alone. The thought of that is dire. Wearing one of those N95 masks, constantly battling to open windows, and avoiding meal times, when there are hundreds of unmasked people crowded together.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh sorry not-bono-ever, that's so shitty.

We have BB1's 18th birthday on Saturday, BB2 was feeling ropey this morning, did a test and thank fuck it's negative, or else birthday cancelled, birthday pressie is a trip to Skye, that would be canned, plus Christmas. Just gonna hide in the house for the rest of the week!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh and our borough Waverley has one of the very highest rates in the country, >800 a day. This time last year was one one of the lowest, the only area of Surrey in Tier 2.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 13, 2021)

Former housemate turns up for a surf as he’s having a day off to have a biopsy of a suspected cancerous lump in his cheek

Needs a PCR test to attend, hasn’t booked one. Obviously wants an excuse not to go to biopsy

Sat down and somehow managed to book a PCR test at a walk in 400 meters up the road in 5 minutes.

He’s been sent packing, surf can wait. 

He’s probably too late for the PCR test result for 1500, but hopefully they will let him in and get it done

Growth was noticed by trainee dentists who are pulling his teeth out/rebuilding 

Not vaccinated either and quite frankly he’s in general run down ill health for a 50 year old


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 13, 2021)

We are all feeling okBut it does put a dampener on everything for Xmas. Tant Pis. things could be worse.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 13, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Sorry not-bono-ever  How are you feeling?
> 
> I am on really high alert for covid now. I have one more week in Turkey, and have to take a pre flight test before flying. If it's positive, I can't get on the flight, and have to quarantine here, in a desolate state run facility with no proper internet connection and horrible food, alone. The thought of that is dire. Wearing one of those N95 masks, constantly battling to open windows, and avoiding meal times, when there are hundreds of unmasked people crowded together.



im OK , attention has been distracted because of pain from a chronic shoulder trapped nerve anyway, so bit of a diversion. Its everywhere now. lockdown ahoy


----------



## Cloo (Dec 13, 2021)

Basically, even if things somehow stay open in January and February I am considering those months a write off for doing anything outside the house.  I sort of did anyway even before Omicron but seems a certainty now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2021)

.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> We have been fucking careful as well. Bothe the kids are WFH like me and Mrs  NBE stopped supply Teaching last week as it’s rife in SE London schools.please take this seriously



I would love to stop supply teaching at this point but its our only income. And I work for an agency so if schools close again we're completely fucked.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 13, 2021)

8ball said:


> Is everyone concerned jabbed and boosted, and will the public transport service you're on be seriously crowded?



Yeah, everyone is jabbed and boosted  - will be mainline train home.  I'll decide next week... but wish I could get some Lateral Flow Tests to check.  There isn't much margin for error if it goes wrong.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Yeah, everyone is jabbed and boosted  - will be mainline train home.  I'll decide next week... but wish I could get some Lateral Flow Tests to check.  There isn't much margin for error if it goes wrong.



Oh.  How come you can’t get some LFTs?


----------



## MrSki (Dec 13, 2021)

8ball said:


> Oh.  How come you can’t get some LFTs?


Have you not heard they have run out?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2021)

8ball said:


> Oh. How come you can’t get some LFTs?



there's been a run on them today, for some reason, and understand that the government / NHS website where you can ask to have some posted to you ran out today.  not sure how soon they will have a supply again.

i did pass a (lambeth) council tent thing that had a supply to hand out this morning, near waterloo station.  there may be similar locally.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Have you not heard they have run out?



Oh, no - hadn’t heard that.  I got a few a couple of months back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2021)

Anyone want to buy an LFT kit? Make me an offer


----------



## MrSki (Dec 13, 2021)

8ball said:


> Oh, no - hadn’t heard that.  I got a few a couple of months back.


Hopefully the supply will be back soon cos the advice is to test yourself before social interaction & even going to the shops was mentioned.
I got another pack last week & do a test about once a week but if I followed the advice to the letter I should be doing one every day I go to work.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2021)

I managed to order some online about 30 mins ago. I think it was genuinely a blip on the website as I tried earlier today and had no luck.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2021)

colacubes said:


> I managed to order some online about 30 mins ago. I think it was genuinely a blip on the website as I tried earlier today and had no luck.



could have been that the website was overloaded

they did make getting LFT's a bit more difficult a couple of months back, in that you are supposed to go on the website and get a reference number, then take that to the chemist's shop, rather than just go and ask at the chemist's (not sure how rigid they are about it though)


----------



## MrSki (Dec 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> could have been that the website was overloaded
> 
> they did make getting LFT's a bit more difficult a couple of months back, in that you are supposed to go on the website and get a reference number, then take that to the chemist's shop, rather than just go and ask at the chemist's (not sure how rigid they are about it though)


It was on the news that they had run out or were running out.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone want to buy an LFT kit? Make me an offer


I'll swap you for £50 woth of unleaded in a plastic bag.


Puddy_Tat said:


> could have been that the website was overloaded
> 
> they did make getting LFT's a bit more difficult a couple of months back, in that you are supposed to go on the website and get a reference number, then take that to the chemist's shop, rather than just go and ask at the chemist's (not sure how rigid they are about it though)


You can order for delivery through your letterbox too...
which is the ones that have run out


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> could have been that the website was overloaded
> 
> they did make getting LFT's a bit more difficult a couple of months back, in that you are supposed to go on the website and get a reference number, then take that to the chemist's shop, rather than just go and ask at the chemist's (not sure how rigid they are about it though)


Really? I thought you could just sign in and order one pack of seven once a day. I got mine sent to me cos I couldn’t do the ones my work provided as I couldn’t do the throat swab thing and these ones only require you to torment your nose


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Really? I thought you could just sign in and order one pack of seven once a day. I got mine sent to me cos I couldn’t do the ones my work provided as I couldn’t do the throat swab thing and these ones only require you to torment your nose





wemakeyousoundb said:


> You can order for delivery through your letterbox too...



sorry - i wasn't clear

yes, you can still (assuming they have any in stock) go on the website and get some sent to your home address

but you can't (in theory at least) just go in to a chemist's and get some now

some councils have places (either offices or tent things on streets or temporary shops) where you can go and get some

and some employers have a supply as well


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh right, I wasn’t aware getting them from the chemist was another option. You can get them from other places too I think - libraries and other local government places that the public visit


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2021)

the reporting of the NHS running out of LFTs was referring to the online ordering of the tests though, Puddy_Tat , rather than getting them elsewhere


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 14, 2021)

Home tests are not available for this area right now​There are no test kits available for your delivery address at the moment.
Try again later.

fuckinuseless


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 15, 2021)

Not the end of the world, but eldest Master Smiles is off school today, because Mrs Smiles took a parents Whatsapp group roumour as gospel and throught the school was closed. Cancelled his transport, and now he's going to have to come to the dentist with me later. I ring school this morning to see why we've not heard from them and he should be in, it's only one class off


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2021)

You might be able to get LFTs from your local authority via libraries and community centres. My LA does this. Bet they run out soon though


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 15, 2021)

Youngest Q failed her driving test on Monday, she had booked it back in August so the CoVID backlog was running at 4 months then, she rebooked it yesterday and it's now running at 6 months her next test will be 26th May (after she turns 20 in fact)
Her instructor told her at the time he told her to book it that it would only take two or three weeks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2021)

1. Put my car in for MOT this morning.
2. Got back. Daughter who lives with us tests positive on lateral flow.
3. I have chronic fatigue. Nearest PCR site is 1.3 miles walk away. Car is at garage.
4. My booster and flu jag is on Thursday and I’ll be self isolating.
5. So I hope it’s not omicron.

Fuck Covid.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> 1. Put my car in for MOT this morning.
> 2. Got back. Daughter who lives with us tests positive on lateral flow.
> 3. I have chronic fatigue. Nearest PCR site is 1.3 miles walk away. Car is at garage.
> 4. My booster and flu jag is on Thursday and I’ll be self isolating.
> ...


Can you order a home test PCR?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> 1. Put my car in for MOT this morning.
> 2. Got back. Daughter who lives with us tests positive on lateral flow.
> 3. I have chronic fatigue. Nearest PCR site is 1.3 miles walk away. Car is at garage.
> 4. My booster and flu jag is on Thursday and I’ll be self isolating.
> ...


The postal PCRs I did for my kids last week came back pretty quick. Just make sure you put them in a priority post box.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 15, 2021)

LFTs ...

Have successfully ordered some today


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

Just scored another pack of LFTs outside the local Co op.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> LFTs ...
> 
> Have successfully ordered some today


Same


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2021)

So I tested positive. 

🤒


----------



## Sue (Dec 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So I tested positive.
> 
> 🤒


Sorry to hear that.  Take it easy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2021)

Sue said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Take it easy.


I’m going to bed for a fortnight to eat pizza and ice cream and watch vintage sci fi. And nobody can stop me!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So I tested positive.
> 
> 🤒



Gutted for you, I hope it's mild & passes soon.

So, that's your daughter & you, how about your wife?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Gutted for you, I hope it's mild & passes soon.
> 
> So, that's your daughter & you, how about your wife?


She’s not had her text yet but she probably will because she drinks out of everyone else’s cups no matter where you put them!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So I tested positive.
> 
> 🤒


Oh ffs, so sorry to hear that danny la rouge


----------



## 8ball (Dec 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> She’s not had her text yet but she probably will because she drinks out of everyone else’s cups no matter where you put them!



Take it easy.  Hope you're not feeling too crap.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2021)

two people at work (one is my current supervisor) have got it.

looks like i'm on daily testing now...


----------



## weepiper (Dec 15, 2021)

Oh no danny la rouge. Hope you don't feel too crummy with it


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 15, 2021)

Fingers crossed for a mild case Danny. 

At least 1 person tested positive after our work xmas do on Friday. I am 400 miles away so feel relatively safe.


----------



## LDC (Dec 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m going to bed for a fortnight to eat pizza and ice cream and watch vintage sci fi. And nobody can stop me!



It's what Kropotkin would have done too.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> She’s not had her text yet but she probably will because she drinks out of everyone else’s cups no matter where you put them!



I've refused to share drinks (and food if it's not finger food) all my life and I used to be the weird one. Thank you Covid for proving me right!

Hope you don't feel too rotten, Danny.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> could have been that the website was overloaded
> 
> they did make getting LFT's a bit more difficult a couple of months back, in that you are supposed to go on the website and get a reference number, then take that to the chemist's shop, rather than just go and ask at the chemist's (not sure how rigid they are about it though)


Very rigid atm and likely to remain that way for a while to come. My restock was ten days late and only 60% of what we need. 

Every pharmacy in town is out of stock. Have had nurses, teachers, key workers and parent's unable to get them 

Shitfest (again) with testing and vaccinating, thanks to Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson giving zero notice to the NHS or anyone involved.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Very rigid atm and likely to remain that way for a while to come. My restock was ten days late and only 60% of what we need.
> 
> Every pharmacy in town is out of stock. Have had nurses, teachers, key workers and parent's unable to get them
> 
> Shitfest (again) with testing and vaccinating, thanks to Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson giving zero notice to the NHS or anyone involved.





advice seems to be for me to do daily tests for 7 days with having been in contact with someone who's tested positive.  i just have enough (my employer has a supply of boxes of LFT's and I got one last week - should have got 2...)

today's is negative...

might just do a big food shop before tomorrow's test


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat  are you really sure it's a good idea for a potentially-infected person to go to the supermarket?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

getting deliveries works nicely


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> getting deliveries works nicely


I'd hazard a guess that there are zero delivery slots this close to xmas, otherwise I'd have suggested that myself. Amazon do Morrisons deliveries, they might be ok. Other than that, kindliness of neighbours, friends, family?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I'd hazard a guess that there are zero delivery slots this close to xmas, otherwise I'd have suggested that myself. Amazon do Morrisons deliveries, they might be ok. Other than that, kindliness of neighbours, friends, family?


Ta for that, Morrisons only have a couple of slots left  I've reserved one. 

Not sure about Tesco (but anyway this may be different because I've been registered with them).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2021)

sojourner said:


> @Puddy_Tat are you really sure it's a good idea for a potentially-infected person to go to the supermarket?



possibly not entirely, but government guidance in my circumstances (i've had 2 vaccinations so far - am due booster on saturday so will be faintly pissed off if i do have to put that off) is do daily tests and carry on as normal, so i'm probably less of a risk to other people than anyone who's not vaccinated and not bothering to test...

if i do test positive, i'll have to isolate (i've done it before due to symptoms but got negative PCR tests) - i signed up for a milk round in last december's isolation, and they do bread and some basics, and i've intentionally kept the store cupboard and freezer fairly well stocked...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2021)

It's just that you mentioned shopping 'before tomorrow's test'.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So I tested positive.
> 
> 🤒



I hope you have a gentle ride . Moon isn't old enough to count as vintage but is a great film nonetheless


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

So, more weirdness. My partner and daughter both had their PCR result comeback negative within a minute of each other this morning.

Now I’m thinking mine came back too quickly.  I wonder if somehow I got my daughter’s lateral flow test response. 

How, I’m not sure. But if so, I’m still waiting on a PCR text.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

So now I’ve had a negative result. I will have to return everyone’s best wishes.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So now I’ve had a negative result. I will have to return everyone’s best wishes.


Hurrah!


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So now I’ve had a negative result. I will have to return everyone’s best wishes.



Shame about the old sci fi though. When are you going to find the time to watch it all now


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Shame about the old sci fi though. When are you going to find the time to watch it all now


Well I’m signed off work with (chronic) fatigue anyway so…


----------



## miss direct (Dec 16, 2021)

I have to take 3 PCRs in the space of 5 days for travel purposes. 
1. Pre flight test at hospital in Turkey: 250tl = £12 at today's rate, results back within hours. 
2. Day 2 test, £20 from some postal company - will hopefully post on way back from airport on the 20th, who knows when the result will be with me. Doesn't really matter as I'm allowed to go to the airport anyway for my next flight a few days later.
3. Arrival test, £30

I've taken 3 lateral flow tests in the last four days, all negative. Trying to take as few risks as possible. Easier said than done though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2021)

Confirmation today that 10yo's Young Voices choir concert (massive thing held at the O2) has been postponed from January. No new date as yet. I really hope it does go ahead at some point, but bitterly disappointed for her in the meantime  Just another thing she and her friends are missing out on.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So now I’ve had a negative result. I will have to return everyone’s best wishes.



Positive lateral flow followed by negative PCR?

Any symptoms?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> Positive lateral flow followed by negative PCR?
> 
> Any symptoms?


No. More confusing than that. I hadn’t taken a lateral flow. I went straight for the PCR because of my daughter’s positive lateral flow. I believe it was someone else’s positive lateral flow followed by my negative PCR.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> No. More confusing than that. I hadn’t taken a lateral flow. I went straight for the PCR because of my daughter’s positive lateral flow. I believe it was someone else’s positive lateral flow followed by my negative PCR.



Ah yeah.  Someone else's positive test can show poor correlation with your infection status.


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2021)

Keep taking LFTs in the coming days if you have access to some.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

elbows said:


> Keep taking LFTs in the coming days if you have access to some.



<strokes chin>

With a re-test and a PCR if getting a positive, perhaps.  
Actually, ignore what I said about re-test and go straight to PCR after a positive LFT.


----------



## Thora (Dec 16, 2021)

My cousin had a Christmas dinner on the weekend, with all 14 guests testing negative on lateral flows beforehand.  Subsequently 6 guests have now had positive PCRs with everyone else still awaiting results.


----------



## Thora (Dec 16, 2021)

All double vaccinated by the way.


----------



## LDC (Dec 16, 2021)

Thora said:


> My cousin had a Christmas dinner on the weekend, with all 14 guests testing negative on lateral flows beforehand.  Subsequently 6 guests have now had positive PCRs with everyone else still awaiting results.



Wow, that's pretty epic, guess a false negative LFT and Omicron spread maybe? How long after did they start getting symptoms and testing positive? What part of the country if you don't mind saying?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So now I’ve had a negative result. I will have to return everyone’s best wishes.


Don't wanna worry you danny la rouge , but a mate has just posted this on FB:

"despite multiple positive lateral flow tests and a good set of distinctive symptoms my PCR has come back negative, as has that of another person who got ill at the same time (a few others in the same cluster are waiting for results). On balance of probabilities I'm thinking that it's much more likely that there is a repeat of the major issue with PCR labs than there is another lurgy with similar symptoms that shows up on lat flow that we all shared at an event. Has anyone else had this, or heard of this recently? I've been told there are some reports on Twitter."

and

"Having spoken to a couple of friends in higher places, this has been logged and I'm certain it's an error especially as others are coming back +ve. Retesting today."

Might be worth retesting yourself.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 16, 2021)

I went for another PCR test this morning - they've rolled out a 'pop-up' test centre near hear - basically a van with some fold up tables..  

Get the result tomorrow - got a couple of mild symptoms - temperature/lethargy, so could be just me being lazy..


----------



## Thora (Dec 16, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Wow, that's pretty epic, guess a false negative LFT and Omicron spread maybe? How long after did they start getting symptoms and testing positive? What part of the country if you don't mind saying?


London.
All negative beforehand but one guest with very mild cold symptoms, who then got a positive lft the day after - so everyone went for tests.  A couple of people also now have slight runny nose type symptoms but no one with fevers or coughs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Don't wanna worry you danny la rouge , but a mate has just posted this on FB:
> 
> "despite multiple positive lateral flow tests and a good set of distinctive symptoms my PCR has come back negative, as has that of another person who got ill at the same time (a few others in the same cluster are waiting for results). On balance of probabilities I'm thinking that it's much more likely that there is a repeat of the major issue with PCR labs than there is another lurgy with similar symptoms that shows up on lat flow that we all shared at an event. Has anyone else had this, or heard of this recently? I've been told there are some reports on Twitter."
> 
> ...


I didn’t have symptoms. I went for a PCR because my daughter (who has to do lateral flows for work) tested positive on lateral flow. She and my partner both got negative PCR this morning, followed by a negative for me 30 mins later.

The positive result looked different and had no name on it. The negative PCR has my name, DoB, address and duplicate by email.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2021)

That sounds a lot more positive then, phew!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2021)

sojourner said:


> That sounds a lot more positive then, phew!


Or negative!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Or negative!


Boom boom!


----------



## Totoro303 (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> <strokes chin>
> 
> With a re-test and a PCR if getting a positive, perhaps.
> Actually, ignore what I said about re-test and go straight to PCR after a positive LFT.


L


----------



## Cloo (Dec 16, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Confirmation today that 10yo's Young Voices choir concert (massive thing held at the O2) has been postponed from January. No new date as yet. I really hope it does go ahead at some point, but bitterly disappointed for her in the meantime  Just another thing she and her friends are missing out on.


Sorry - that really sucks. Esme's choir is supposed to be having an amazing opportunity to sing in Royal Festival Hall with a world-class choir in March but I have a feeling that won't happen. Even if the event could happen I expect the rehearsal period would be a write-off. I'm assuming same for my choir's March concert.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Well I’m signed off work with (chronic) fatigue anyway so…


I got flu 25 years ago and my ex got me to watch all the Red Dwarf programmes, which I'd never seen


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I got flu 25 years ago and my ex got me to watch all the Red Dwarf programmes, which I'd never seen


I’m so sorry. How vindictive of them.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

stopped me thinking about my head though


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 17, 2021)

I've got a slight cold that started on Tuesday. Had my booster last Tuesday and 24 hours, if that, of minor cold syptoms at the time.

Anti-vax relative (excitedly): I've heard the booster's made you ill?

Me: Nah, that was a week ago for one day

Her: No...it's.....

Me: Shut up


----------



## Numbers (Dec 17, 2021)

My wife’s Aunt (her Mum’s sister) died last weekend, not covid related, she’s in the US.

My wife’s sister is usually the Fam member who represents from the UK but she’s anti-vax (protected by the blood of Jesus).

All of a sudden she was asking us if she could have all her jabs + booster in the next few days.  I love her but goodness is she an eejit.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 17, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I went for another PCR test this morning - they've rolled out a 'pop-up' test centre near hear - basically a van with some fold up tables..
> 
> Get the result tomorrow - got a couple of mild symptoms - temperature/lethargy, so could be just me being lazy..


This came back negative.  Very pleased, as was convinced I had it.  I'll book another one in a couple days to check.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2021)

my LFT's have been negative for the last 3 days (was in the same office as someone with covid on monday, day off tuesday, was told on wednesday) so think i'm clear

going for booster tomorrow...


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2021)

PCR test arrives this morning...


----------



## miss direct (Dec 18, 2021)

Stupid day 2 test. You can take it as soon as you arrive, which is what I had planned to do (take in airport, post on way home). But test isn't turning up until the morning after I arrive. No way am I going to have the test results back in time. Do they still turn up at peoples' houses to check they're at home?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2021)

My sisters house and Covid positive neices bedroom


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> My sisters house and Covid positive neices bedroom
> 
> View attachment 301472
> 
> View attachment 301473



Your nieces are positive, and you still came down to stay?  

Fucking hell, I am glad I am not meeting you for a few beers.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Your nieces are positive, and you still came down to stay?
> 
> Fucking hell, I am glad I am not meeting you for a few beers.


My neices are in Yorkshire ffs


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> My neices are in Yorkshire ffs



I thought you were visiting nieces in Worthing?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I thought you were visiting nieces in Worthing?


Pity the nieces, everywhere.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm keeping well clear of people. N95 on all the time when out of the house now. Manky cunts the lot of them.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 18, 2021)

They seem to have got their act more together regarding vaccine administration. I can't get another, a super booster. I may write a letter to that nice Mr Putin asking for some Sputnik.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 18, 2021)

make sure you spell it right


----------



## two sheds (Dec 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> PCR test arrives this morning...


Mine too, had visit from a couple of friends who came in - we were all masked up but my breathing's been dodgier since and I do have something of a cough.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> make sure you spell it right


Get someone trustworthy to translate for me.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 18, 2021)

Did a quick lateral flow in my lunch break. Proper PLC tomorrow pre flight. A load of other people here are going to go on the co-vid wagon (Turkish public bus - 30C, windows locked shut and about 60% unmasked) to go to a pub this afternoon. Can't understand that at all...I just want to get on my flight. Persuaded them to take a taxi rather than the covid mobile.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> They seem to have got their act more together regarding vaccine administration. I can't get another, a super booster. I may write a letter to that nice Mr Putin asking for some Sputnik.


How many have you had now?


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> My sisters house and Covid positive neices bedroom
> 
> View attachment 301472
> 
> View attachment 301473


Let me guess she is either in her early teens or approaching it, they seem to go through a phase around that age where they get very sarky


----------



## TopCat (Dec 18, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> How many have you had now?


4> same as other immuno suppressed.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 18, 2021)

I want another, might look on darknet.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 18, 2021)

I was at a big spreader event in Brixton recently and did not get it. Loads and loads did though. Especially bams who were snorting drugs together in the loo.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I want another, might look on darknet.



Some of the deeper immune responses are thought to be enhanced by leaving a longer gap between some doses. It is true that the stuff that is much easier to measure, such as antibodies in the blood, do start to drop after a few months, so there is a balancing act to be struck between these two different things. I know you didnt originally start down your path of getting more doses than you were supposed to deliberately, but its not something I would encourage you to deliberately persist with.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

So done 2 lateral flow tests in the last 2 days both negative , got a pcr test sent through this.morning , did it but both.my nearest post offices are closed and the priority post boxes don't pick up until Monday,  it's fucking ridiculous


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So done 2 lateral flow tests in the last 2 days both negative , got a pcr test sent through this.morning , did it but both.my nearest post offices are closed and the priority post boxes don't pick up until Monday,  it's fucking ridiculous


Yeah, I had to turn mine around in 10 minutes, only to get to the Priority Postbox and find it said collections were at 11. But I went into the post office, and they said he was running late with the collections, so I might be lucky. You can call 119, and they can in some cases arrange a courier collection.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, I had to turn mine around in 10 minutes, only to get to the Priority Postbox and find it said collections were at 11. But I went into the post office, and they said he was running late with the collections, so I might be lucky. You can call 119, and they can in some cases arrange a courier collection.


Cool thanks might well do that 1


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Cool thanks might well do that 1


There are criteria which apply - "you can't get to a priority postbox without using public transport", for example. Might be worth searching to see where your nearest Sunday collection PP is, first, so you can get your story straight.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So done 2 lateral flow tests in the last 2 days both negative , got a pcr test sent through this.morning , did it but both.my nearest post offices are closed and the priority post boxes don't pick up until Monday,  it's fucking ridiculous



Something wrong there, priority post boxes are collected 7-days a week, they are only missing out on Xmas day.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Something wrong there, priority post boxes are collected 7-days a week, they are only missing out on Xmas day.


It's what it says on the royal mail website...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

I may just post it at my nearest box and we shall see , although still a bit rough I'm feeling much better than the last few days


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Something wrong there, priority post boxes are collected 7-days a week, they are only missing out on Xmas day.


Nope. Not around here. Or at least not publicly claimed to be. There's none between me and Carmarthen, and not one there. It may even be as far as Swansea (40-odd miles away).


----------



## two sheds (Dec 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So done 2 lateral flow tests in the last 2 days both negative , got a pcr test sent through this.morning , did it but both.my nearest post offices are closed and the priority post boxes don't pick up until Monday,  it's fucking ridiculous


I got my test today, phoned through to 119 (long wait but fair do's) and arranged for courier to pick up tomorrow (1-6) I'll do test tomorrow morning.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

Seems to me much like most of the fuckwittery around this pandemic words said are not the truth, don't get me wrong I'm not anti vax or.mask , it's this shit shower of a govt are full of shit , not surprised in the least


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 18, 2021)

This thread is being screenshotted and shared with my relative. Same coward who had to change my username after he did it last time. I'm done here but message me, you fucking weasel. You're  scum. 

I've asked for your details, if you're so interested in my family, let's meet and talk.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

Can you pick up an N95 in Boots etc.?  
I'm going to need to do a bit of Christmas shopping tomorrow...


----------



## iona (Dec 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> Can you pick up an N95 in Boots etc.?
> I'm going to need to do a bit of Christmas shopping tomorrow...


Yes but not sure if they do individual ones or just packs of five/ten.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

iona said:


> Yes but not sure if they do individual ones or just packs of five/ten.



Cool, pack of 5 or whatever is good.


----------



## iona (Dec 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> Cool, pack of 5 or whatever is good.


Here you go, you can check which shops have them in stock through the website too. Think Superdrug etc websites do the same.
Boots Protective FFP2 NR Face Masks 5s - Boots


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> This thread is being screenshotted and shared with my relative. Same coward who had to change my username after he did it last time. I'm done here but message me, you fucking weasel. You're  scum.
> 
> I've asked for your details, if you're so interested in my family, let's meet and talk.


what part are you screen shotting it for? cos i have issues with my own family, If you think its me. then good luck


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

iona said:


> Here you go, you can check which shops have them in stock through the website too. Think Superdrug etc websites do the same.
> Boots Protective FFP2 NR Face Masks 5s - Boots



Cheers - that looks perfick.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> what part are you screen shotting it for? cos i have issues with my own family, If you think its me. then good luck


No, some wanker is screenshotting my posts, and sending to my family. I would never do that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> No, some wanker is screenshotting my posts, and sending to my family. I would never do that.


Cool  , sorry bit paranoid at the moment, and no id never do that either


----------



## scifisam (Dec 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> 4> same as other immuno suppressed.



Except me for some reason. 😡


----------



## two sheds (Dec 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I got my test today, phoned through to 119 (long wait but fair do's) and arranged for courier to pick up tomorrow (1-6) I'll do test tomorrow morning.


got a phone call from NHS 119 the bloke picking up my test kit tomorrow is off with corona poor sod. They've gone with an earlier delivery which actually suits because I want to be out in the garden tomorrow with the reasonable weather.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 19, 2021)

Off for my test at the hospital this afternoon. Shame I have to share a taxi with a complete twonk who usually has his mask on his chin. He also spent the entire evening last night in the pub. I can only assume he's already had covid, as can't understand why you'd do that the night before a covid test that you need for travel. If the test is positive, it's not just that we can't get on the flight, we have to quarantine here, alone, in the middle of nowhere, where it's -10C, there's one English channel on TV, the internet is shit, there is no Christmas, and most of the staff are rude and maskless. 

I've been managing to avoid him so far. Can't wait for the taxi ride with the window wide open (I'll get moaned at for that too...)


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 19, 2021)

My neighbour is still saying his NYE /birthday party will go ahead. 150 people in the village hall where you can't open any windows. 

I won't be going


----------



## LDC (Dec 19, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> My neighbour is still saying his NYE /birthday party will go ahead. 150 people in the village hall where you can't open any windows.
> 
> I won't be going



Do you think he'll do it if measures come in though? Which I think is highly likely before NYE. Most people I know are cancelling things now, either completely, or not going.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Do you think he'll do it if measures come in though? Which I think is highly likely before NYE. Most people I know are cancelling things now, either completely, or not going.



He's scrambled to get to France before the ban came in and is due to come back on the 29th. 

 There's a possibility his flight back will be cancelled or he'll be quarantined. He won't be seeing much uk media at the moment but the number of people telling him they won't be going to the party should be enough of a clue about the mood in the country about mass gatherings. 

I like him but he can be a fucking idiot at times


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

Cancelled my plans to stay with a friend in London from 28th-30th. Highly likely the meet-up with Berkshire friends I’d planned for 23rd will go for a Burton too in the next 4 days.

Will do daily LFTs during Xmas, and have asked the people I intend to meet to do likewise.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2021)

Daughter on way to  A&E  due to lung complications from covid.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Daughter on way to  A&E  due to lung complications from covid.



Sorry to hear that, I hope she's back home soon.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sorry to hear that, I hope she's back home soon.


Pleurisy symptoms. Hopefully some IV antibiotics and a chest x ray then out. I will spend the morning worrying.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Daughter on way to  A&E  due to lung complications from covid.


We will all keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Daughter on way to  A&E  due to lung complications from covid.


 Best wishes to her and you, TopCat x


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2021)

She is sitting outdoors in a red covid area with lots of worrying signage. Looks to be ok. They had no oxymeters when she got there. They found one and it looks ok. Few more checks to do. Previous lung issues.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2021)

Now in a bed in red resus. Eating a sarnie.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2021)

Must be hard work treating someone you know has covid.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2021)

I've cancelled Christmas by mutual agreement with the parents.. just not worth the risk of getting it on train home..  he's in the clinically extremely vulnerable category due to fucked immune system.  Now have motivate myself to go buy a nut roast..


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2021)

With case rates in London as they are I think we may, like last year have plans altered for us by the govt.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Now in a bed in red resus. Eating a sarnie.


An appetite always a positive sign and feeling well enough to tackle NHS food an even better one


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2021)

Out and on way home.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2021)

The unit filled up whilst she was there. The usual Sunday morning casualty variety of car crash victims, drug overdoses, violence victims, mentally ill people shouting but all with covid.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm increasingly sure mine is Covid. My chest is sore, and climbing back up the stairs from collecting an Amazon package had me quite short of breath. Hmm. Am spending the day in bed, sleeping for most of it.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2021)

2000 confirmed cases in my borough in the last week.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm increasingly sure mine is Covid. My chest is sore, and climbing back up the stairs from collecting an Amazon package had me quite short of breath. Hmm. Am spending the day in bed, sleeping for most of it.



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


Hopefully the amazon driver is too


----------



## existentialist (Dec 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully the amazon driver is too


The Amazon driver was long gone. It was only the sender of the present messaging me to say "I hope the delivery I've just had confirmed didn't wake you up"" that alerted me to it. 

I'm a bit ambivalent about being this unwell on my own, though. On the one hand, it's nice not having people fussing around and asking if they can do anything all the time. On the other, it's a bit scary thinking that I could take a turn for the worse, and nobody would know. I've put a couple of local friends on alert, so I'm getting occasional "you still breathing?" messages


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

Due to see a friend on Thursday night. I’ve asked if they will do a test in the morning (as will I) as apparently her husband has been ill in bed all weekend “but it’s not covid”, and has to take his unvaccinated (due to his crazy ex) and heavily disabled kid to hospital the day before.

Not sure if asking for proof of the test result is a bit out of order.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 19, 2021)

Not a big deal in the scheme of things but Mrs Shoes is working at the vaccination centre tomorrow. It opens early so she needs to get up at 5.45am. So I guess I'm waking up then too.


----------



## LDC (Dec 19, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Due to see a friend on Thursday night. I’ve asked if they will do a test in the morning (as will I) as apparently her husband has been ill in bed all weekend “but it’s not covid”, and has to take his unvaccinated (due to his crazy ex) and heavily disabled kid to hospital the day before.
> 
> Not sure if asking for proof of the test result is a bit out of order.



Fucking hell, seriously vulnerable and not vaccinated due to crazy ex? Did I read that right?


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fucking hell, seriously vulnerable and not vaccinated due to crazy ex? Did I read that right?


Yep. I’m not sure what the disability is exactly but it’s very severe - physically strong as on ox (to the point of now becoming violent and hard to control) bar being blind in one eye, but incontinent, can’t speak, and heavily brain damaged. 

Its worse than that - the crazy ex is also a registered childminder, and has been complaining that she loses work due to the fake covid pandemic lockdowns.


----------



## LDC (Dec 19, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Yep. I’m not sure what the disability is exactly but it’s very severe - physically strong as on ox (to the point of now becoming violent and hard to control) bar being blind in one eye, but incontinent, can’t speak, and heavily brain damaged.
> 
> Its worse than that - the crazy ex is also a registered childminder, and has been complaining that she loses work due to the fake covid pandemic lockdowns.



That's the type of person I really don't know what you do with.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 19, 2021)

Tell them you dont feel safe around them?.... is about as polite as I could make it


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Tell them you dont feel safe around them?.... is about as polite as I could make it


Just for clarity, it’s the ex of the husband of my friend who is the anti-vaxxer. The husband is over at his ex’s house a few times a week. 

My friend and her husband are vaccinated, responsible etc. I’m sure they will do a test


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2021)

My folks are now not coming over for Xmas Day. Quite relieved tbh, we're all in London and I really don't want to be responsible for giving any of them Covid. Looks like another festive three way Facetime for us...


----------



## Numbers (Dec 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> 2000 confirmed cases in my borough in the last week.


2627 here, jab figures ain’t good either.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm a bit ambivalent about being this unwell on my own, though. On the one hand, it's nice not having people fussing around and asking if they can do anything all the time. On the other, it's a bit scary thinking that I could take a turn for the worse, and nobody would know. I've put a couple of local friends on alert, so I'm getting occasional "you still breathing?" messages


I was thinking of developing an 'I'm still alive' app which alerts my nearest and dearest if I don't touch any of my electronic devices for more than a certain period of time.

Take care and hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2021)

Test negative came back this morning - I'm presuming it's a cold I've got. Not sure where from though I've hardly seen anyone for ages.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> I was thinking of developing an 'I'm still alive' app which alerts my nearest and dearest if I don't touch any of my electronic devices for more than a certain period of time.
> 
> Take care and hope you are feeling better soon.


I've often wondered about having an app like that. It could message me after a given interval to say "I'm going to send up a distress flare in an hour, respond to cancel", before doing so...

ETA: I'm feeling a bit better today. By a rough count, it's been 8 or 9 days, so that seems about right for a "typical" viral infection. Thank you for the good wishes


----------



## Voley (Dec 20, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> My folks are now not coming over for Xmas Day. Quite relieved tbh, we're all in London and I really don't want to be responsible for giving any of them Covid. Looks like another festive three way Facetime for us...


Similar stuff going on with us, May. My in-laws were meant to be coming to stay but are wavering now. Both over 70, not in bad health but , my other half isn't keen.

I think I'll pop over to my folks briefly to exchange gifts but that might be it.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I've often wondered about having an app like that. It could message me after a given interval to say "I'm going to send up a distress flare in an hour, respond to cancel", before doing so...
> 
> ETA: I'm feeling a bit better today. By a rough count, it's been 8 or 9 days, so that seems about right for a "typical" viral infection. Thank you for the good wishes


have you had result yet? 

a couple of neighbours phone regularlyish to make sure I'm still alive now I'm not out every day with the dog - I was thinking of having a flag that I raised/lowered each day to confirm.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> have you had result yet?
> 
> a couple of neighbours phone regularlyish to make sure I'm still alive now I'm not out every day with the dog - I was thinking of having a flag that I raised/lowered each day to confirm.


Still awaiting. I only posted the test on Saturday, so - assuming Priority Postbox Pickups work - I'm hoping for a result today some time.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2021)

Yep should arrive soon. I was impressed - received the test on Saturday so I phoned through to arrange their courier on Sunday, had result this morning.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> 4> same as other immuno suppressed.



I'm only on three, I feel short changed here. Maybe I'm not immune suppressed enough.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 20, 2021)

I think 3 is right, 3 full doses and a booster early next year.


----------



## Sue (Dec 20, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm only on three, I feel short changed here. Maybe I'm not immune suppressed enough.


Was your third one a booster or a third primary dose? If the latter, you should get a booster after three months.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2021)

Feeling a bit ill at work, but can’t tell if it’s just hunger or just anxiety churning and fermenting or actually a virus. Did a neg LFT last night and don’t have any of the three major symptoms. Would rather be in bed though. But any sane well person would be, wouldn’t they? 🤪


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 20, 2021)

Watch out for random emails offering cash for covid , purportedly from the NHS

On Mon, 20 Dec 2021 at 10:50, N.H.S.U.K-Covid.19-Support#557169 <suevall03@hotmail.com> wrote:


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Watch out for random emails offering cash for covid , purportedly from the NHS
> 
> On Mon, 20 Dec 2021 at 10:50, N.H.S.U.K-Covid.19-Support#557169 <suevall03@hotmail.com> wrote:View attachment 301936


Ooh! A scammer!

ETA: email sent. Anna Splatnikova is in the game.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm only on three, I feel short changed here. Maybe I'm not immune suppressed enough.


three is the magic number


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Ooh! A scammer!
> 
> ETA: email sent. Anna Splatnikova is in the game.


Nothing. I suspect that a link that's gone around various SM sites has already been scambaited to fuck. And back


----------



## l'Otters (Dec 20, 2021)

Please don't quote.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2021)

l'Otters

i'm not expert enough in procedures or legal requirements to have a definitive answer, but that does not seem right.

mum-tat had an accident a couple of months back and ended up with a few broken bones, and they discharged her from hospital in to a care home (and this was paid for presumably by the NHS - we certainly didn't get billed for it) - we think this wasn't really necessary, she'd not 'had a fall' due to not balancing, she had simply tripped over a dodgy paving stone that she'd not seen.

just sending someone home with no care plan at all does not seem right.

gut feeling would be to make contact with local social services (although not sure whether they will talk to friends rather that whoever's designated next of kin.)


----------



## l'Otters (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks Puddy_Tat


----------



## Edie (Dec 20, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> Please don't quote


If he gave you permission you could ask if he’s had an OT and social care assessment and what the outcomes were. You could also ask what package of care will be in place, and if this has been reduced why. Sorry you are worrying- what does your friend say, have you been able to speak with him?


----------



## l'Otters (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks Edie that's sensible advice.


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2021)

That sounds awful l'Otters - I hope they give you a better way forward soon.


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2021)

Minor stuff in comparison but we've changed our Xmas plans now and, like May Kasahara mentions above, I'm relieved too. My in-laws aren't travelling half the length of the country to come and see us, and I'm popping over to see my folks / exchange gifts / have a meal on Xmas Eve. Vulnerable people moving around the country to meet up indoors as infection levels go through the roof seems mad now tbh. I'm lucky I've got reasonable relatives. There are murmurings from the other side of the family of a get together of 40+ people and people feeling pressured to attend.

I'm pleased we've come to an agreement that everyone's happy with. It was getting stressy.


----------



## Edie (Dec 21, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> Thanks Edie that's sensible advice.
> 
> Edit


Mate with no disrespect to you because you clearly want to help, but there are too many unknowns here. Until you have found out what the actual situation/plan is I’m not sure there is much else you can do.

(Say worse case scenario, the patient goes home with no poc and can’t manage, you can make an adult social care referral then).

Good luck finding out!


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2021)

Perhaps hospitals are wary of discharging to care homes as we hit another pandemic wave.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Perhaps hospitals are wary of discharging to care homes as we hit another pandemic wave.


The care homes aren't taking non tested people now.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 21, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I want another, might look on darknet.


TopCat yesterday


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2021)

Bed blocking due to underfunding etc in other parts o the care system has long been an issue, made worse in the pandemic but also the pandemic waves force the NHS to take crude action to temporarily reduce this problem at times of maximum pressure.

And so again we see stories ike this in recent weeks:









						Hotels being used as care facilities to relieve pressure on NHS
					

Patients discharged from hospital are being looked after by live-in carers in three hotels in south of England




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2021)

So clearly Bojo The Lyin' Clown is intent on 'Saving Christmas' but it sounds like _something_ is likely to happen on 28th - what 'Christmas perineum' plans are now up in the air thanks to these bickering shitbirds?

At this rate we will get to see our mates in Cambridge on 27th. We may not be supposed to see my family on 28th but we might anyway, or might just change lunch to 26th as originally planned, but not see my sister, unless she decides/is able to come down to London sooner. It's not a massive deal if we don't, other than sister we all live near each other and see each other a lot and we don't celebrate Christmas so everything's a bit * shrug * for us but must be way more stressful for everyone else. Oldest probably isn't getting their 3-night Jewish youth stay away camp thing 27-30th. I presume vague NYE plans with mates probably out. Ice-skating outdoors daytime on NYE out if they go to 'firebreak' but not if they go to level 2. Theatre on 3rd Jan probably out unless they wait until 4 Jan to do anything

C'mon you tossers, pull your finger out and make a decision!


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 21, 2021)

Been feeling ill all today and waiting on a LFT result shortly 

If it’s positive I’ve got no food in for Christmas, if negative then I’ve got to drive for 5 hours later in the week to see my Dad (or else stay at home and have no food in for Christmas). 

Catch 22 isn’t it


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2021)

My birthdays on the 28th. Already resigned to it being a write off.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2021)

Just heard that my FiL's care home has gone into lockdown...they've got covid in the setting.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2021)

Suspect that this will very soon become a news item (across a few settings) and then, just as quickly become the norm.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2021)

My original plans were to travel across to London tomorrow (Wednesday) and stay at mum-tat's until after xmas, go and work from the office (central-ish london) thursday and friday morning (i've been wfh-ing the last week or so, it would not be practical from her place), and go food shopping on the way back to her place after work on thursday (and friday afternoon if necessary)

in view of inner south london being plague city at the moment, i'm not entirely sure this is a good idea.

but not sure i can face the stress that planning to travel on the evening of xmas eve will generate...


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2021)

Oldest's stay-away thing is off, but they kind of expected that. They may still be able to get away with sleeping over at bestie's for a night instead, but we'll have to see. Aggggh I just wish government would pull their fingers out and say something other than (as of this evening) 'We'll do something after Christmas'. Seems to be between a short sharp firebreak or going into 'Level 2' some time between 27th-4th but I think by New Year by sound of things.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 21, 2021)

Starting to feel a bit meh this afternoon. Work has dried up pretty much and I've time off next week and it all just feels a bit pointless. It's usually pretty dull if you can't go anywhere because everything's shut for Christmas as is but it feels like even the three days in between are going to be a gaping maw of boredom at this rate.

This entire two years has been a void.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 22, 2021)

Well, whatever this lurgy is, the PCR test says it's not Covid. So that's something, I suppose.

As and when I feel up to going out and about, I'm still going to wear a mask, etc., because this isn't nice, and I wouldn't want to be responsible for anyone else catching it.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2021)

My daughter is a fair bit better now


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Well, whatever this lurgy is, the PCR test says it's not Covid. So that's something, I suppose.
> 
> As and when I feel up to going out and about, I'm still going to wear a mask, etc., because this isn't nice, and I wouldn't want to be responsible for anyone else catching it.


Yes was going round to neighbours' Christmas day but phoned and cancelled for similar reason.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 23, 2021)

So it turns out both my FiL and MiL are staying at our house for Christmas. 
They've been divorced for years and things still remain tense. They both have varying levels of MH issues connected to their physical health (him: ME. Her: Fibromyalgia (sp.)), which often causes them to inadvertently 'compete' with each other for Mrs o87 (and my) attention - example: Baby87's Christening, he turned up in crutches, she decided she needed a wheelchair.

Mrs o87 also has a cold - and it's definitely _just_ a cold - so won't be drinking. 
I will be - especially because I won't see my parents (they're not coming because of all of the above), which had put a massive down on the whole proceedings.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 23, 2021)

hope it's not too tasteless to post a pandemic positive, but here goes...

a few years back when things were particularly difficult - kid1 was in a really bad place with her mental health and my mum was just diagnosed with cancer - i got kicked out of my (artists) studio for never being there. i took it badly and the subsequent search for an alternative place for all my shit and move was quite traumatic. in my traditional fashion i kind of walled the whole thing off from then on. i focussed on the family stuff and happy to say kid1 is in a much better place _and_ my mum is still going strong following extensive surgery. but i carried such a mental block over the studio and my "career" i just left it to fester and did nothing, went less to the new place than i had at the old one 

lockdown/homeschool/wfh last year was incredibly tough - our place has always been a squeeze for 4, but with no-one ever leaving the house i started to properly lose the plot  the house nextdoor came up for rent and we were (really fortunate, obvs) able to afford it for a year. so the kids now have had a room each - one here, one next door - and mr b has an "office" to go to, and last weekend mr b sorted out getting all my studio stuff back.

it's been all my christmasses come at once unpacking all my tools and materials. for the next couple of months i get to play with it and the space to play with it in <squee> my workbench! trying not to get too comfy in a temporary situation, but it's such a fucking joy for the moment


----------



## souljacker (Dec 23, 2021)

wayward bob said:


> hope it's not too tasteless to post a pandemic positive, but here goes...


I think we could do with a lot more positives right now and this is as good a place as any to post them.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 23, 2021)

So I’ve tested positive on a lateral flow tests. Waiting for the pcr results. I was Fortunately family’s groceries have been ordered, I was going to deliver and stock their fridge but someone will have to collect it. I am however annoyed that I just phoned the supermarket to ask if my shopping could arrive in plastic bags and they said no, “it’s not policy” they could invest in the heavy paper bags surely!
The toddler has symptoms too


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 23, 2021)

thismoment said:


> So I’ve tested positive on a lateral flow tests. Waiting for the pcr results. I was Fortunately family’s groceries have been ordered, I was going to deliver and stock their fridge but someone will have to collect it. I am however annoyed that I just phoned the supermarket to ask if my shopping could arrive in plastic bags and they said no, “it’s not policy” they could invest in the heavy paper bags surely!
> The toddler has symptoms too


Snap.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 23, 2021)

Bloody hell feeling so crap and That One still thought that I was going to put the toddler to sleep. 🙄

Eta.: he was trying to do a good deed in my “absence” but I’m so bloody shattered  that I’d rather do anything else than toddler stuff. It’s been a long day


----------



## thismoment (Dec 23, 2021)

It’s been over 36hrs waiting for a PCR test result. no idea why I am desperate for the confirmation. I am driving myself round the bend.  But I have never checked my email so often. I am being hard headed enough to keep trying to sort Christmas bits for my family (I won’t be joining them) and to sort my home because each day I’ve felt worse and I’m worried that I won’t be able to do hardly anything so I’ll get it all done now. Also worried that if my other half gets I’ll (feels like when not if) then I’ll have to be fitting fit for the toddler. I’ll delete this post once I’ve reread it and realise the gibberishness of it.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

Remarkably coherent, particularly given the circumstances.  Good luck.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 24, 2021)

Positive result confirmed 39hrs later. The fever concurs. Maybe I’ll sleep now. I guess it’s shows that the labs are very busy. I’ve usually had results much much quicker than this. There results were negative though. Anyway, I shall give positive thinking a good go. Manifesting I think


----------



## thismoment (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Remarkably coherent, particularly given the circumstances.  Good luck.


Thanks. That’s kind of you


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 26, 2021)

How are you feeling now thismoment? Hope you managed some Christmas niceness/have been well looked after/are on the mend.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm sorry, thismoment, that's not the Christmas gift you asked Santa for.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 26, 2021)

Thank you.x
It’s really up and down. Thing is when I’m down its quite full on. There are some really funny posts on the festive thing you are doing right now thread that are putting a smile on my face


----------



## Fluffy clouds (Dec 27, 2021)

Worked all over Christmas.  First alcohol free one for 40 years.
Not drank for 5 months now. It still feels weird doing things sober for the first time but it's getting easier 🙃


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 2, 2022)

Just went back to Tesco to buy a second pair of nice slippers as the way thing are going I am more likely to wear out my slippers than my outdoor shoes...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 2, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Just went back to Tesco to buy a second pair of nice slippers as the way thing are going I am more likely to wear out my slippers than my outdoor shoes...



I had that problem with a bathrobe during lockdown, it gave up on me, leaving my arse hanging out.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 5, 2022)

My daft anti-vax brother who went out clubbing on NYE has entirely predictably caught Covid. My mum is really worried about him for obvious reasons.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2022)

Mrs SI has just had a positive LFT. Only home PCR tests available, arriving tomorrow. She's feeling "heavy" and worse by the hour. I just had a negative LFT at work. 

Very worried


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2022)

What do the sensible people here recommend as far as sharing a bed goes? I mean the likelihood is I already have the thing but what about viral load etc? Is it worth me kipping on the sofa for a week, staying out of Mrs SI's way, etc?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 5, 2022)

S☼I said:


> What do the sensible people here recommend as far as sharing a bed goes? I mean the likelihood is I already have the thing but what about viral load etc? Is it worth me kipping on the sofa for a week, staying out of Mrs SI's way, etc?



you're probably best not sharing a bed as depending on the way you lie you would be breathing into each others faces. my husband has had it twice, first time i didn't get it and second time i did. we didn't massively avoid each other either time apart from me going into spare room. so it's a bit hit and miss!


----------



## prunus (Jan 5, 2022)

S☼I said:


> What do the sensible people here recommend as far as sharing a bed goes? I mean the likelihood is I already have the thing but what about viral load etc? Is it worth me kipping on the sofa for a week, staying out of Mrs SI's way, etc?



I don’t know if I count as sensible but I would, yes, minimise contact and exposure, maintain sanitary conditions as far as possible. Remember it’s not a binary you got it or not situation - each and every time the virus gets in you it has a go at getting a hold - sometimes it will fail, first line immune defences see it off etc.  But keep giving it chances by repeated exposures and you increase the likelihood that it gets through. That’s my thoughts anyway.


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2022)

+1 on not sharing a bed and keeping some distance as practical. We did this before Christmas and I didn't get it. However, there's so many different factors it's difficult to say what will happen. You might already have it, you might not.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2022)

When we thought my OH had it (in the days before you could test to confirm) we didn't share a bed and were (fortunately) in the position to use separate bathrooms. I didn't think I got it. However we did antibody tests several months later and we had both had it. So I might have caught it off him at the time, but I was entirely asymptomatic so it may have made a difference. If you are in the position to sleep somewhere else and keep some distance it's probably a good idea. As much as anything as she'll be tossing and turning if she feels shit so you probably won't get a decent kip anyway!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 5, 2022)

S☼I said:


> What do the sensible people here recommend as far as sharing a bed goes? I mean the likelihood is I already have the thing but what about viral load etc? Is it worth me kipping on the sofa for a week, staying out of Mrs SI's way, etc?



It's not something that's been discussed a lot I don't think but as I understand it that idea that because someone you're close to has it you most likely do isn't necessarily true. Even for very close contacts transmission isn't anywhere near 100%. So until confirmed that you do have it I'd keep a distance yes.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2022)

Yes said before a neighbour tested positive but his partner didn't - tiny house I'm not sure how well they _could_ isolate.


----------



## elbows (Jan 5, 2022)

S☼I said:


> What do the sensible people here recommend as far as sharing a bed goes? I mean the likelihood is I already have the thing but what about viral load etc? Is it worth me kipping on the sofa for a week, staying out of Mrs SI's way, etc?


I think I would factor in the physical and mental comfort of the sick person into that calculation. So I might ask them what they would prefer, separate to the practicalities which include the risk of spreading it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 5, 2022)

S☼I said:


> What do the sensible people here recommend as far as sharing a bed goes? I mean the likelihood is I already have the thing but what about viral load etc? Is it worth me kipping on the sofa for a week, staying out of Mrs SI's way, etc?


Just spent from Xmas eve until yesterday with my ex who had it (original symptoms on Xmas day) and having tested daily with LFTs I am still testing negative.
We didn't share a bed as I sleep in the front room with the dogs, but this being in a 1 bedroom bungalow there wasn't much chance of doing much avoiding each other but we did our best.
From reading various things I suspect she might have had Delta rather than omicron as she lost her sense of taste and smell. Also it is quite likely that she caught it somewhere omicron hadn't quite developped yet.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2022)

S☼I said:


> What do the sensible people here recommend as far as sharing a bed goes? I mean the likelihood is I already have the thing but what about viral load etc? Is it worth me kipping on the sofa for a week, staying out of Mrs SI's way, etc?



I would think isolation means just that? 
Away from everyone in the household. So either your wife moves to the sofa or in with one of the kids or you move to yhe sofa. Bit seeing as the sofa will be in a general area used by all..that won't count as isolation. 
So... stay in your room and mrs sl will need to move in with kids.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2022)

I was thinking she could be advised to be in our bedroom but this afternoon she's downstairs cooking abd playing on the Switch. She won't talk about it by text


----------



## Sue (Jan 5, 2022)

Sugar Kane said:


> I would think isolation means just that?
> Away from everyone in the household. So either your wife moves to the sofa or in with one of the kids or you move to yhe sofa. Bit seeing as the sofa will be in a general area used by all..that won't count as isolation.
> So... stay in your room and mrs sl will need to move in with kids.


Surely it should be Mrs SI who's isolating in the bedroom as she's the only one who's tested positive?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> Surely it should be Mrs SI who's isolating in the bedroom as she's the only one who's tested positive?


Yes, that's what I think should happen


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> Surely it should be Mrs SI who's isolating in the bedroom as she's the only one who's tested positive?



My bad. I thought it was Sol who tested positive and needed to self isolate


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2022)

She's claimed the front room as hers which is fair enough, that way she stays on the sofa with the dogs and the tv and Animal Crossing. She's not well this morning, throat and head very bad plus surprise bouts of sudden explosive coughing. At this point I think it's a case of going as long as I can without getting ill myself so when I do she can be on the mend potentially while I lie there for a few days.

My son immediately went in a massive arse when he found out as his girlfriend won't be able to visit. Selfish boy.


----------



## izz (Jan 6, 2022)

Hope the missis is over it soon Catsbum, and hope the loinfruit* adjusts his attitude. 

*Thanks for the new word Clair De Lune


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2022)

izz said:


> Hope the missis is over it soon Catsbum, and hope the loinfruit* adjusts his attitude.
> 
> *Thanks for the new word Clair De Lune


He will, it was just a shock and a case of "here we go again" as he had to be apart from his girlfriend while he had Covid and then immediately after when his sister got it. And he's still very much in the _I cannot be happy without her_ stage


----------



## kabbes (Jan 6, 2022)

It’s OK to feel disappointed when something doesn’t go your way, and it is understandable to react in the moment to that disappointment.  It’s what happens next that is the measure of the person, I feel.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2022)

kabbes said:


> It’s OK to feel disappointed when something doesn’t go your way, and it is understandable to react in the moment to that disappointment.  It’s what happens next that is the measure of the person, I feel.


Yeah. He was still in an arse four hours later lol. He'll be ok today


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2022)

Have been having a lot of strange cramps that have kept me awake and kept me from eating much. This morning I leapt on my bike to get to work on time, without even eating a bit of fruit or Greek yoghurt to fuel my commute. My knees felt like they belonged to a 100 year old when I got to work, then I felt dizzy in the shower whilst cleaning up and proper swooned like a delicate damsel from a silent film. Nearly took a towel rail off the wall with my hip, but escaped with bruises. I was told in no uncertain terms that I had to call my doctor and make an appointment. Was dreading hanging on the phone for hours but they _only_ took twenty minutes to answer, and I now have an appointment on Saturday and a pharmacist is also going to call me tomorrow. I hope it’s just a mineral/vitamin imbalance/inconsistence - Nurse Google is such a negative catastrophising beeYATCH!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Have been having a lot of strange cramps that have kept me awake and kept me from eating much. This morning I leapt on my bike to get to work on time, without even eating a bit of fruit or Greek yoghurt to fuel my commute. My knees felt like they belonged to a 100 year old when I got to work, then I felt dizzy in the shower whilst cleaning up and proper swooned like a delicate damsel from a silent film. Nearly took a towel rail off the wall with my hip, but escaped with bruises. I was told in no uncertain terms that I had to call my doctor and make an appointment. Was dreading hanging on the phone for hours but they _only_ took twenty minutes to answer, and I now have an appointment on Saturday and a pharmacist is also going to call me tomorrow. I hope it’s just a mineral/vitamin imbalance/inconsistence - Nurse Google is such a negative catastrophising beeYATCH!





not sure that sounds like coronavirus but hope you're better soon, whatever the heck it is


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 7, 2022)

My opticians appointment for tomorrow has been cancelled at short notice due to the optician going down with the lurgy, they have re-booked me for another one in a month so clearly they are optimistic he will recover.
Mrs Q's sister is going to a christening on Sunday which was originally scheduled for the beginning of the pandemic, the 'baby' is now apparently almost two and a half but the parents are determined to have it done. 
Mrs Q reckons that her Mum will use this to try and guilt trip Eldest when she next sees her over the fact that neither of Eldest's sons (now aged 18 months and 5 years) have been baptised at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Have been having a lot of strange cramps that have kept me awake and kept me from eating much. This morning I leapt on my bike to get to work on time, without even eating a bit of fruit or Greek yoghurt to fuel my commute. My knees felt like they belonged to a 100 year old when I got to work, then I felt dizzy in the shower whilst cleaning up and proper swooned like a delicate damsel from a silent film. Nearly took a towel rail off the wall with my hip, but escaped with bruises. I was told in no uncertain terms that I had to call my doctor and make an appointment. Was dreading hanging on the phone for hours but they _only_ took twenty minutes to answer, and I now have an appointment on Saturday and a pharmacist is also going to call me tomorrow. I hope it’s just a mineral/vitamin imbalance/inconsistence - Nurse Google is such a negative catastrophising beeYATCH!


I feel terrible today - haven’t really got out of bed though I need to get some fresh air and exercise soon - no energy, low level aching, no cramps though and no fever. The pharmacist never called me either.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I feel terrible today - haven’t really got out of bed though I need to get some fresh air and exercise soon - no energy, low level aching, no cramps though and no fever. The pharmacist never called me either.


Have you done a test? The symptoms sometimes do show up strangely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Have you done a test? The symptoms sometimes do show up strangely.


Aye, not that


----------



## LDC (Jan 7, 2022)

You need some tests, but not covid ones I expect. Bloods, and a good history taken. Good you've got a GP appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You need some tests, but not covid ones I expect. Bloods, and a good history taken. Have you had possible lack of food dizziness before?


I’ve got dizzy before when I’ve missed lunch but not for a long long time
Aye, I think that’s what they’ll do - check thyroid, kidney function etc. 
I’m thinking I may have to up my daily Vit D dose or add another supplement like potassium. Last blood test I had a few years ago indicated a Vit D insufficiency and there was some minor concern about potassium levels. That was after reporting general lingering aches and pains and longer recovery times from minor illnesses and injuries. Vit D sorted all that out though, but perhaps I need to take more in winter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2022)

Feeling much better today as I slept ok. Doc called. He thinks it was probably just a virus, and me not eating much. But I’m to have blood tests to rule other more serious stuff out.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2022)

Mrs SI isn't feeling great. Day Four, today, and her voice is husky, throat raw, intermittent honking cough, exhausted. Still no confirmation it's Covid though, lol. The postal PCR never came so she drove and got tested Thursday evening. Awaiting result, though several positive LFTs have happened. I'm still negative, and trying to hang on as long as possible so the kids aren't responsible for feeding us


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Mrs SI isn't feeling great. Day Four, today, and her voice is husky, throat raw, intermittent honking cough, exhausted. Still no confirmation it's Covid though, lol. The postal PCR never came so she drove and got tested Thursday evening. Awaiting result, though several positive LFTs have happened. I'm still negative, and trying to hang on as long as possible so the kids aren't responsible for feeding us


How old are the kids?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2022)

TopCat said:


> How old are the kids?


18 next week and 12 and three quarters


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2022)

S☼I said:


> 18 next week and 12 and three quarters


Mm. Can they cook more than toast?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Mm. Can they cook more than toast?


Not really. It'd be super noodles and crisps haha


----------



## TopCat (Jan 8, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Not really. It'd be super noodles and crisps haha


Oh dear. You could hoarsely shout recipe instructions through the door? Orange barvoius in a chocolate Genoese sponge with orange sauce please?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Oh dear. You could hoarsely shout recipe instructions through the door? Orange barvoius in a chocolate Genoese sponge with orange sauce please?


Lol
I'm not ill yet though. I bought mini milks from the shop but may do filled pasta later


----------



## brogdale (Jan 8, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Mrs SI isn't feeling great. Day Four, today, and her voice is husky, throat raw, intermittent honking cough, exhausted. Still no confirmation it's Covid though, lol. The postal PCR never came so she drove and got tested Thursday evening. Awaiting result, though several positive LFTs have happened. I'm still negative, and trying to hang on as long as possible so the kids aren't responsible for feeding us


Pretty much describes my symptoms atm; feeling a bit shit really...off my beer.


----------



## Sue (Jan 8, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Not really. It'd be super noodles and crisps haha


There's nothing wrong with super noodles and crisps. 😡


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm getting annoyed with the nagging cough covid left me with and wondering at what point you get in touch with the GP. It's not very bad, just socially awkward 

I'm sure there are lots of people with much worse problems, so probably not yet...


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 8, 2022)

I read somewhere else the importance of getting a PCR test if you think you have covid as it may be useful in the future should you develop long covid symptoms and have to show evidence to get it recognised by the NHS / DWP

I’m sure it’s been said already on here but thought it worth repeating


----------



## two sheds (Jan 8, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm getting annoyed with the nagging cough covid left me with and wondering at what point you get in touch with the GP. It's not very bad, just socially awkward
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of people with much worse problems, so probably not yet...


Would huffing help? Sometimes recommended for asthma:









						Coughing Effectively | Pulmonary Rehabilitation | Asthma & Lung Center
					

How to cough effectively to clear mucus from the lungs. Learn how to use deep coughing and/or huff coughing to expel mucus.




					asthmalungcenter.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm getting annoyed with the nagging cough covid left me with and wondering at what point you get in touch with the GP. It's not very bad, just socially awkward
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of people with much worse problems, so probably not yet...


How long has it been? I'd go if it's more than 3 weeks just to rule the really nasty possibilities out as a persistent cough can be a symptom of other very serious lung diseases


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I read somewhere else the importance of getting a PCR test if you think you have covid as it may be useful in the future should you develop long covid symptoms and have to show evidence to get it recognised by the NHS / DWP
> 
> I’m sure it’s been said already on here but thought it worth repeating


Yeah but the prime minister said...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Yeah but the prime minister said...


The last time Boris Johnson told the truth it was an inadvertent error in 1996


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 8, 2022)

Confirmation Mrs SI has Covid. Would have been a shock if it had come back negative. Test and Trace guesses infection Dec 29th-Jan 2nd. We only went out once, to Aldi on NYE in that time. Surprised how long it took to manifest itself enough to produce a positive LFT - 5 days.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Would huffing help? Sometimes recommended for asthma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, would it help me to cough silently so I can avoid the whole "Sorry about the cough, it's not covid, honest. Well it is, but I haven't actually got it now.... Wait, where are you going???" thing.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 8, 2022)

No I think it's to shift the mucus.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm getting annoyed with the nagging cough covid left me with and wondering at what point you get in touch with the GP. It's not very bad, just socially awkward
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of people with much worse problems, so probably not yet...


I've got the same problem, except mine wasn't Covid. I just tell people I've been smoking too much


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> No I think it's to shift the mucus.


I did actually try something similar from the NHS covid recovery website yesterday, but it just made me cough violently.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 9, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Confirmation Mrs SI has Covid. Would have been a shock if it had come back negative. Test and Trace guesses infection Dec 29th-Jan 2nd. We only went out once, to Aldi on NYE in that time. Surprised how long it took to manifest itself enough to produce a positive LFT - 5 days.


Isn't it more likely that one of your kids brought it into the house than she caught it in Aldi?  Have I been just been kidding myself that catching it in a supermarket is unlikely?


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Isn't it more likely that one of your kids brought it into the house than she caught it in Aldi?  Have I been just been kidding myself that catching it in a supermarket is unlikely?


On paper supermarkets carry plenty of risk because they are a place indoors where lots of people who dont normally mix are brought together.

In practice there is no firm data that would enable people to get a very firm sense of risk about that setting. And attitudes towards risk are affected by the necessity of the task. We used to have arguments about this sort of thing, with people seeking firmer evidence and data that didnt exist. But then we had such arguments about pubs too. There were some official attempts to gather data about the activities people who were infected had been doing prior to infection, and those offered some clues, but had limitations and were not considered strong enough evidence by those who wanted to stick to their existing beliefs.

Put it this way, there were good reasons why governments often targeted non-essential retail when they felt the need to lockdown. If supermarkets were not essential then they would have targeted those in the same way.

With all of these settings and transmission vectors, the risk goes up when the prevalence of the virus is high, and there is no shortage of the virus out there at the moment. But yes this includes the amount of infected children, and people spend longer behind closed doors with their children than they do in supermarkets.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Isn't it more likely that one of your kids brought it into the house than she caught it in Aldi?  Have I been just been kidding myself that catching it in a supermarket is unlikely?


Boudicca It's possible, but both kids have had Covid in the last two months


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 9, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Boudicca It's possible, but both kids have had Covid in the last two months


Right I will go back to glaring at people who come within 2 metres of me in the queue then.


----------



## prunus (Jan 9, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Right I will go back to glaring at people who come within 2 metres of me in the queue then.



It is one of the tiny positives from the pandemic that this, for me otherwise standard, modus operandi, has now become socially acceptable, or even de rigueur.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 10, 2022)

I think I've got it, but I'm not sick enough to justify using up Medical people's time for a test.  Had a headache and been running a fever the last three days and I feel cold.  I don't feel too bad so I'm going to remote login to work.

<edited to add>
Well, I felt "ok" until I went to my news feed and found an advertisement for "caring cremation."  &eek;


----------



## scifisam (Jan 10, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I think I've got it, but I'm not sick enough to justify using up Medical people's time for a test.  Had a headache and been running a fever the last three days and I feel cold.  I don't feel too bad so I'm going to remote login to work.



I've seen several people in the US say similar - its shitty that testing seems to be so rationed there.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 10, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I've seen several people in the US say similar - its shitty that testing seems to be so rationed there.



The lines are pretty long.  It just doesn't seem worth it for them to tell me to stay home and drink plenty of water.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 10, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The lines are pretty long.  It just doesn't seem worth it for them to tell me to stay home and drink plenty of water.



Ah, that's the other thing I've heard, that getting tests delivered is hard. And also, of course, not free.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 10, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I think I've got it, but I'm not sick enough to justify using up Medical people's time for a test.  Had a headache and been running a fever the last three days and I feel cold.  I don't feel too bad so I'm going to remote login to work.
> 
> <edited to add>
> Well, I felt "ok" until I went to my news feed and found an advertisement for "caring cremation."  &eek;


If its Omi...look out for the rasping voice/sore throat, frontal headache, annoying throaty cough and (in my case) itchy back!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> If its Omi...look out for the rasping voice/sore throat, frontal headache, annoying throaty cough and (in my case) itchy back!



Yep.  That covers it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> If its Omi...look out for the rasping voice/sore throat, frontal headache, annoying throaty cough and (in my case) itchy back!


Mrs SI also reports crackly ears and a stye


----------



## brogdale (Jan 10, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Mrs SI also reports crackly ears and a stye


Yes; she's spot on.
Forgot the very red eye lids and blocked bubbly ear.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 10, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The lines are pretty long.  It just doesn't seem worth it for them to tell me to stay home and drink plenty of water.


Do you have to pay for tests in the colonies? what about the vaccinations?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 10, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Do you have to pay for tests in the colonies? what about the vaccinations?



Liked for the use of the phrase "the colonies."  LOL.

I think testing costs money.  Vaccinations were free.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 10, 2022)

So Mrs SI is due to take her LFT tests at the end of Covid tomorrow and Wednesday. Assuming she tests negative both days and can therefore technically stop isolating, how infectious is she likely to be? I'm triple jabbed but son has had no jabs, and one of the first things she's going to want to do is hug him. What are the risks to him and me (I'll presumably be back to sharing a bed with her Weds night provided those LFTs are negative).


----------



## scifisam (Jan 10, 2022)

S☼I said:


> So Mrs SI is due to take her LFT tests at the end of Covid tomorrow and Wednesday. Assuming she tests negative both days and can therefore technically stop isolating, how infectious is she likely to be? I'm triple jabbed but son has had no jabs, and one of the first things she's going to want to do is hug him. What are the risks to him and me (I'll presumably be back to sharing a bed with her Weds night provided those LFTs are negative).



You can test positive for a long time after having covid, even if you're not infectious any more.

There won't be any real risks to him. He's the risky one, but obvs you know that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 10, 2022)

scifisam said:


> You can test positive for a long time after having covid, even if you're not infectious any more.
> 
> There won't be any real risks to him. He's the risky one, but obvs you know that.


But can you test negative and still be infectious after a bout of it?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 10, 2022)

S☼I said:


> But can you test negative and still be infectious after a bout of it?



AFAIK, no.


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2022)

The lateral flow tests are a pretty good guide to infectiousness but they arent perfect.

Here is analysis which was used to change the self-isolation rules:



> Our modelling suggests that a 7-day self-isolation period, when combined with 2 consecutive negative LFD tests starting on day 6 and taken 24 hours apart, has nearly the same effect as a 10-day self-isolation period without LFD testing.
> 
> After 10 days self-isolation, 5% of people will still be infectious. Ending self-isolation after 7 days and two negative LFD tests results in a similar level of protection. The two negative test results are critical to safely supporting the end of self-isolation: if self-isolation ended on day 7 without testing, modelling suggests that 16% of people would still be infectious.











						Using lateral flow tests to reduce the self-isolation period - UK Health Security Agency
					

The official blog of the UK Health Security Agency, providing expert insight on the organisation's work and all aspects of health security




					ukhsa.blog.gov.uk


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2022)

Since supermarket risk came up in conversation here very recently, I suppose I should like to this study which I just bumped into when looking at government SAGE documents from December. Its not supermarket specific but it still offers some clues.



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1045002/S1470_Non_household_activities_covid_risk__1_.pdf
		




> Logistic regression analyses were used to calculate adjusted odds ratios (AOR) controlling for demographic factors and vaccination. Adjusted Population attributable fractions (APAF) were calculated for different classes of activity based on the following formula APAF = p * (1-1/Relative Risk) where p=proportion of those with COVID-19 who had the exposure of interest and AOR was taken as a proxy for relative risk.
> 
> In the second wave of the pandemic when there were intense restrictions:
> 
> ...



Note that 'no good evidence' can be due to limitations of the study, number of people involved, etc. These exercises are nowhere close to a perfect guide, but may still be of some use.



> Both during periods of intense restrictions and no restrictions shopping accounted for the highest proportion of infections acquired outside the home. Going to Work and Public transport use were also important predictors of infection. Intense restrictions largely prevented transmission in hospitality, entertainment, beauty services and sports during the second wave of the pandemic. During a period of no restrictions parties, hospitality were associated with increased risk indoors but not outdoors. Participating in sports indoors or outdoors was associated with increased risk (although this may relate to associated social activities). There was no good evidence of increased risk from attending cinemas, theatres, concerts or indoor sports events or for beauty services.





> Caution. Analyses from September – October are preliminary and have not been peer reviewed. Virus Watch cohort has underrepresentation of younger adults.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 11, 2022)

Much better night for Mrs SI - slept well, feels brighter, has had a negative lft. I knew she was on the up when she made herself a cheese toastie 90 mins after her tea last night


----------



## LDC (Jan 11, 2022)

S☼I said:


> So Mrs SI is due to take her LFT tests at the end of Covid tomorrow and Wednesday. Assuming she tests negative both days and can therefore technically stop isolating, how infectious is she likely to be? I'm triple jabbed but son has had no jabs, and one of the first things she's going to want to do is hug him. What are the risks to him and me (I'll presumably be back to sharing a bed with her Weds night provided those LFTs are negative).



That's a difficult (impossible?) question to give an easy answer to I think. Someone asked me the same yesterday and I sent them this, but there might be something better out there.









						Using lateral flow tests to reduce the self-isolation period - UK Health Security Agency
					

The official blog of the UK Health Security Agency, providing expert insight on the organisation's work and all aspects of health security




					ukhsa.blog.gov.uk


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2022)

The isolation is taking a toll with me. WFH for months. Not really seeing many people. With work I get paranoid as without meeting people I can't tell for sure motivations etc. 

This is not good. Roll on Spring.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 11, 2022)

I’m unable to attend my uncle’s funeral as I have Covid. My cousin understands, but I’m sorry not to be able to be there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2022)

many of my colleagues have stopped wearing masks. I brought it up this morning and management say there’s nothing they can do. 
We were also, coincidentally, all given panic alarms to carry with us at all times. Not sure what for. It certainly won’t scare away a virus!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> We were also, coincidentally, all given panic alarms to carry with us at all times.


Bluetooth it to your Fitbit so that it gets set off whenever your stress levels are raised by people without masks on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Bluetooth it to your Fitbit so that it gets set off whenever your stress levels are raised by people without masks on.


Fitbit?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Much better night for Mrs SI - slept well, feels brighter, has had a negative lft. I knew she was on the up when she made herself a cheese toastie 90 mins after her tea last night


That's good news and encouraging to hear!

I'm feeling less headachy/achey but still +ive LFT and left with an annoying cough, but I'm convincing myself that I can feel the body's battle with the enemy waning a little. Unfortunately Mrs B got het 1st +ive LFT this am...we knew she'd got it a few days ago; it seems to be quite a delay before it shows on the test.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> many of my colleagues have stopped wearing masks. I brought it up this morning and management say there’s nothing they can do.
> We were also, coincidentally, all given panic alarms to carry with us at all times. Not sure what for. It certainly won’t scare away a virus!



I get so annoyed when I go back home.  No one wears a mask when in public, including the local doctor (He does in his office).  Its no wonder that their county health statistic rates them as having the highest infection and death rate in the state.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Fitbit?


Yeah, I didn’t really think you’d have one. It was a joke.  

A Fitbit is a proprietary brand of fitness watch that tracks various metabolic metrics, which boring people will then share to group chats showing their heart rate during a 50 mile cycle route (the map of which they have just posted from their bike’s satnav).


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 11, 2022)

I've discovered the wonder that is Instacart.  Since I don't want to infect anyone just to get some food, I shopped online and they just dropped it on my porch.  Its hella expensive though.  It's not something I'll be doing on a regular basis.


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That's good news and encouraging to hear!
> 
> I'm feeling less headachy/achey but still +ive LFT and left with an annoying cough, but I'm convincing myself that I can feel the body's battle with the enemy waning a little. Unfortunately Mrs B got het 1st +ive LFT this am...we knew she'd got it a few days ago; it seems to be quite a delay before it shows on the test.


Regarding timing, the BBC used this graphic in a recent article. Its an oversimplification but may still be of interest.










						Covid PCR tests end for asymptomatic cases in England
					

A positive lateral flow result can now be taken as a first and final confirmation that you have Covid.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

elbows said:


> Regarding timing, the BBC used this graphic in a recent article. Its an oversimplification but may still be of interest.
> 
> View attachment 305471
> 
> ...


Pretty much, yeah...but I knew I was unwell 2 days before the LFT picked up the first T bar.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

An observation from our own family experience...my 89 YO FiL was +ive asymptomatic in Wave 1 after double Pfizer and I'm pretty certain (we've met no-one else/not been out anywhere else) that we've caught this from one/both of my 89 YO parents who were/are asymptomatic after triple Pfizer. We, on the other hand, are both feeling pretty rough/symptomatic after the AZ/AZ/pfizer booster menu.


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2022)

brogdale said:


> my 89 YO FiL was +ive asymptomatic in Wave 1 after double Pfizer


I'm not catching your drift on that bit given the lack of vaccines in wave 1. Do you mean personal family waves as opposed to pandemic waves?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

elbows said:


> I'm not catching your drift on that bit given the lack of vaccines in wave 1. Do you mean personal family waves as opposed to pandemic waves?


My bad...brain addled by the fecking virus. Should have said second wave,
He was one of the minority of elderly who had the 3 week gap between Pfizer 1 & 2 and was doubled jabbed on 13th January 2021; he then went on to contract Covid as a hospital acquired infection later that month.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

Main point that I was trying to get at...is there any evidence that the pfizers gave higher rates of asymptomatic infections than the AZ?
Just that all of our oldies have done very well with infection and yet it's floored us.


----------



## Poot (Jan 11, 2022)

Arse. I did my day 6 lateral flow and it's come up more positive than an antiodean weather presenter. Looks like I'm in covid prison for the forseeable.


----------



## Poot (Jan 11, 2022)

Poot said:


> Arse. I did my day 6 lateral flow and it's come up more positive than an antiodean weather presenter. Looks like I'm in covid prison for the forseeable.


Incidentally, I did my usual thing of only reading the headline about being able to come out out of isolation after 2 negative lateral flows 24 hours apart, after 7 days, and I thought, 'great!' But when you look at the government's website it tells you that you still shouldn't see anyone, especially anyone vulnerable, so pfft. (It's my Dad's birthday this week.)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 12, 2022)

24 hours after a negative LFT Mrs SI has tested positive ("showed up almost instantaneously"). 

Reset, then - LFTs now must come back negative tomorrow and Friday. She told me on the phone, she's gutted, as am I.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 12, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I get so annoyed when I go back home.  No one wears a mask when in public, including the local doctor (He does in his office).  Its no wonder that their county health statistic rates them as having the highest infection and death rate in the state.


My manager just spent the Christmas period in the UK (she lives in the Netherlands usually) - she said she had thought non-compliance with rules was bad in Amsterdam, but was totally shocked at what it was like once she arrived back in England ... starting with being herded into a massive queue of people arriving from all over the world with no attempt at social distancing and half of them not wearing masks properly.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 12, 2022)

Sorry if this is a stupid question but if the positive line on your covid test fades a little (in my case on day 4), does this mean you're improving? It was glowing red on days 1 to 3.


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)

Hellsbells said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but if the positive line on your covid test fades a little (in my case on day 4), does this mean you're improving? It was glowing red on days 1 to 3.


Sort of, yes. But levels may fluctuate within the body and how successfully/how much of the virus is transferred to the swab may also be expected to vary per attempt, so I wouldnt want to over interpret it.


----------



## prunus (Jan 12, 2022)

elbows said:


> Sort of, yes. But levels may fluctuate within the body and how successfully/how much of the virus is transferred to the swab may also be expected to vary per attempt, so I wouldnt want to over interpret it.



Plus primary locus of infection changes - if the virus is not primarily in your nostrils, you could get a weak result from there, while still being heavily infected elsewhere. 

But basically probably yes  but no but ;-)


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)

Yes and on a related note there were the stories that despite the change to LFT instructions meaning people were only told to stick it up their nose, a better picture could still be obtained by doing the throat thing too.


----------



## danski (Jan 12, 2022)

Got what may be a cold, caught from one of several wankers at work who came in “cos it’s only a cold”

Had two negative lfts but gf insisted on a pcr as my symptoms match the more up to date list with runny nose and sneezing on it (jfc, have I been sneezing!)

Just have to wait and see what the pcr says. 
Pissed right off though as I was just getting on top of stuff at work so I’d have nice cruise for a while. Now I’ll be catching up if it negative, totally fucked if it’s positive.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 12, 2022)

Yeah here in the Isle of man our LFTs have always just said nose only. I've never done a throat swab.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2022)

TopCat said:


> The isolation is taking a toll with me. WFH for months. Not really seeing many people. With work I get paranoid as without meeting people I can't tell for sure motivations etc.
> 
> This is not good. Roll on Spring.


I was getting paranoid about work to the point of losing sleep. Then told this week I am getting an award for fantastic work that comes with Waitrose vouchers. Quite cool and unexpected.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 12, 2022)

elbows said:


> Yes and on a related note there were the stories that despite the change to LFT instructions meaning people were only told to stick it up their nose, a better picture could still be obtained by doing the throat thing too.


I've seen this mentioned and it seems plausible, though haven't seen it from what looks like any medical sources. I have a terrible gag reflex so not sure I've ever got that bit right but I suppose it may  be worth a try. I've had a slight cold for a few days, but negative LFT Tuesday and I pretty much have a permanent sniffle every winter.

Good mate of son's just got a positive test, which is our closest brush yet so will be testing son every day for a few days and us more often, though given gsv and I work at home we won't be going anywhere next two days anyway - have ordered another LFT kit as I have a feeling we will get through a lot before the week's out.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 13, 2022)

danski said:


> Got what may be a cold, caught from one of several wankers at work who came in “cos it’s only a cold”
> 
> Had two negative lfts but gf insisted on a pcr as my symptoms match the more up to date list with runny nose and sneezing on it (jfc, have I been sneezing!)
> 
> ...




Me too. Sneezing like a boss


----------



## danski (Jan 13, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Me too. Sneezing like a boss


Negative PCR back today 👍


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Sneezing like a boss


You’re getting someone else to do it but taking the credit yourself?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> You’re getting someone else to do it but taking the credit yourself?



If they wanted to do the sneezing themselves , they should have worked harder at school. It's just the dog here at the moment so she was obviously a slacker at puppy school


----------



## TopCat (Jan 13, 2022)

Swollen glands in me neck and feeling meh. Negative test so far. Am I allowed out?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> Yes and on a related note there were the stories that despite the change to LFT instructions meaning people were only told to stick it up their nose, a better picture could still be obtained by doing the throat thing too.


As an experiment, at the height of feeling dog-rough four days in Mrs SI took an LFT both throat and nose (strong, immediate red positive line) then immediately a nose only (weaker red positive line, 15 minutes to show up).


----------



## Cloo (Jan 13, 2022)

Son does indeed have COVID, and now have a bit of a quandary - his teen sib is due second vax on Saturday, somewhere an adult will have to drive them to. So, providing both they and at least one parent doesn't have a + on Saturday morning, should we go get it, or, given it won't prevent teen from catching it off youngest at this juncture anyway, are we better to wait and reschedule to a time when no one in household has it?


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

Personally I would probably reschedule it because that allows you to take some control of the situation, and removes the chance of unwittingly spreading it to vulnerable people at the vaccination centre.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> Personally I would probably reschedule it because that allows you to take some control of the situation, and removes the chance of unwittingly spreading it to vulnerable people at the vaccination centre.


Yeah, I think that's my gut feeling. Especially as it won't prevent catching it from bro at this stage.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

Just done my 8th consecutive +ive LFT 

Fucking going on and on...and the bastard cough!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 14, 2022)

Another positive for Mrs SI. So she's now gone Neg/Pos/Neg/Pos. 

A colleague has tested positive this morning. I finished her pizza off for her yesterday lunchtime


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

pizzative ?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 14, 2022)

I've tested daily for ten days, all negative, but ifI got it off her pizza it probably won't manifest for several days. I'm blackly amused. Imagine if I end up having gone combined 30 days with Covid in the house with the kids and Mrs SI only to get it cos I'm greedy for melted cheese


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 14, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I've tested daily for ten days, all negative, but ifI got it off her pizza it probably won't manifest for several days. I'm blackly amused. Imagine if I end up having gone combined 30 days with Covid in the house with the kids and Mrs SI only to get it cos I'm greedy for melted cheese


Melted cheese is worth it!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 14, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Melted cheese is worth it!


Yeah, when I texted Mrs SI to tell her her response was "was it nice?"


----------



## Cloo (Jan 14, 2022)

Had a slight sore throat yesterday, a bit worse and more phlegmy today - LFT negative, but with son with COVID I'm a bit  Might try throat swab with LFT tomorrow and if still negative get a PCR as I wonder if I might be + but not infectious (hence not popping up on LFT), but not sure how common with Omicron. Just it would be annoying to have had it and not know; it would be useful and make life easier if I could discount myself for any further cases in the family in next couple of months, assuming we don't all get it this time.


----------



## LDC (Jan 14, 2022)

Going round to someone's for dinner tonight and they've just told me they had a positive contact. Yesterday they sat in a long meeting with them, no masks, few metres apart and a window open. Then that person tested positive this morning. Fuck's sake. Whether to go or not tonight....


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Going round to someone's for dinner tonight and they've just told me they had a positive contact. Yesterday they sat in a long meeting with them, no masks, few metres apart and a window open. Then that person tested positive this morning. Fuck's sake. Whether to go or not tonight....


Way I feel (after a triple vaxxed infection), I'd say no, unless you really have very pressing reasons.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Going round to someone's for dinner tonight and they've just told me they had a positive contact. Yesterday they sat in a long meeting with them, no masks, few metres apart and a window open. Then that person tested positive this morning. Fuck's sake. Whether to go or not tonight....


 No


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 15, 2022)

Had a negative PCR and LFT, just in time to be able to finally see my Dad again for the first time since Christmas Eve.


----------



## LDC (Jan 15, 2022)

Badgers said:


> No



Went round and sat in the garden for dinner. Looking and thinking on the timeline of their contact I think it would be pretty much impossible for them to have been infectious last night. I do want to get on and do things as much as possible, it's hard to find time with this person, my risk is low, it's allowed (obviously, they don't even have to isolate), plus a few others factors. YMMV as they say.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 15, 2022)

Garden dinner sounds like a good call.


----------



## LDC (Jan 15, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Garden dinner sounds like a good call.



TBH I would have gone inside after thinking on it, but checked with someone coming round here today and they felt slightly uncomfortable with that, but were OK with us having an outside thing, so did that for them.

For me it feels like a question of when, not if, I get it now, so my decisions are taken with that in mind. TBH the idea that you can avoid it forever is just not realistic now unless you are very cautious long term.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2022)

Mrs SI still testing positive on LFTs. Thus is Day 10, she's due out of isolation midnight but she's worried she might be infectious and will pass it on to others in the house. Can anyone give an opinion?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2022)

I've seen this obvs and it seems unlikely by now she's still infectious


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Mrs SI still testing positive on LFTs. Thus is Day 10, she's due out of isolation midnight but she's worried she might be infectious and will pass it on to others in the house. Can anyone give an opinion?


Only that I really do sympathise; I'm now on 9 straight +ives and still feel quite rough with a nagging cough. I wouldn't go out yet, but then again I'm lucky enough not to have to yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Mrs SI still testing positive on LFTs. Thus is Day 10, she's due out of isolation midnight but she's worried she might be infectious and will pass it on to others in the house. Can anyone give an opinion?


I would err on the side of caution


----------



## two sheds (Jan 15, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I've seen this obvs and it seems unlikely by now she's still infectious
> 
> View attachment 306061


Do we know where on those curves we start to feel symptoms coming on, i.e. detectable by body?

Eta: you'd think it was before you get a PCR test (so you've got symptoms) - although I can't quite work it out since lateral flow is less sensitive but for when you've not got symptoms.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Do we know where on those curves we start to feel symptoms coming on, i.e. detectable by body?


I don't know, but her first symptoms were on the morning of 5th Jan, and Test and Trace said she likely got it between Dec 29th-Jan 2nd - we assume Dec 31 as that's the only time we keft the house during that period. That would make this 16 days since she "caught it".


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2022)

Much moving around exhausts her and she's still experiencing dizziness but the cough has largely gone and there's no raised temperature. Last five days LFTs have been NPNPP


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Much moving around exhausts her and she's still experiencing dizziness but the cough has largely gone and there's no raised temperature. Last five days LFTs have been NPNPP


Realise I'm leaving myself open to many hilarious jibes here...but, has anyone else experienced morning sickness (feelings of nausea) with Omi?


----------



## Cloo (Jan 15, 2022)

My LFT with throat swab this morning was a clear + . Kind of relieved. Not feeling any worse than yesterday so hoping this is the peak of it.

Husband and teenager still clear, which is kind of a shame as I now have to isolate within the house.  I gave yesterday as my first day of symptoms to Test and Trace, to be on safe side, though i think I probably started symptoms mildly on Thursday, but I plan to suggest I test of Days 5/6 (which I think might  be more like 6/7 in realkty) and perhaps mingle in the house if those are clear, and possibly from day 7 go for walks outside, but I won't go anywhere public and indoors until end of my isolation at the end of Monday week. A week still feels like it should be the minimum to me, and going to try to keep son off school for next week - if they ask us to test on day 5/6 and it's clear I might just keep saying he has a temperature until Friday.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2022)

Hope it gets no worse Cloo


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2022)

The graphics are a simplification, some people will continue to be infectious for far longer than others. Its a numbers game, the authorities make compromises to guidance based on what proportion of the population are expected to be infectious for longer.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2022)

We've decided that we're going to follow the guidelines like throughout, so Mrs SI can unisolate at midnight. It's unlikely she's still infectious, I was jabbed not even four weeks ago so that's probably good enough. Haven't even hugged her in ten days.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 15, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Hope it gets no worse Cloo


And hoping your missus feels better soon, that sounds rotten.

Very glad we live in a two reception-room house so I can claim one for lounging; I'll be sleeping in spare bedroom until I'm clear or gsv gets in, whichever happens first! I've told son he can join me but he's enjoying being in his bedroom lair. He's still feeling OK but a little hot and tired apparently.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 16, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Very glad we live in a two reception-room house so I can claim one for lounging; I'll be sleeping in spare bedroom until I'm clear or gsv gets in, whichever happens first! I've told son he can join me but he's enjoying being in his bedroom lair. He's still feeling OK but a little hot and tired apparently.


Take the opportunity to binge all those Netflix shows and films that nobody else is interested in watching with you.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 16, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Take the opportunity to binge all those Netflix shows and films that nobody else is interested in watching with you.


Well I've just found 'Couples Therapy' on BBC which is the ideal bit of bite-size nonsense


----------



## Cloo (Jan 16, 2022)

I entered my details into COVID-19 app thinking it'd help to have a reminder of what day I'm on, only it's now saying a day longer than my Test & Trace email. I assume because with T&T I said my symptoms started day before positive test, but COVID app seems to be taking it from test day. Not that it matters too much either way, as T&T thus far seem to be taking no interest in contacting me, and also I could be out by day 7 anyway (I'm not trusting the Day 5 thing).


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 16, 2022)

Cloo said:


> I entered my details into COVID-19 app thinking it'd help to have a reminder of what day I'm on, only it's now saying a day longer than my Test & Trace email. I assume because with T&T I said my symptoms started day before positive test, but COVID app seems to be taking it from test day. Not that it matters too much either way, as T&T thus far seem to be taking no interest in contacting me, and also I could be out by day 7 anyway (I'm not trusting the Day 5 thing).


It's all quite confusing and I think basically you have to work it out for yourself. Day 0 is whatever day you started having symptoms or got a positive test. This is counterintuitive, you'd think it'd be day 1 but no.

I don't think by the way there's any point wasting an LFT on day 5/7/whatever if you're still feeling feverish.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 16, 2022)

Oh yeah ,I won't bother with lft if still obviously v symptomatic or got a temp on day 5.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 16, 2022)

Yeah, it's first full day after getting symptoms that's day one


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 17, 2022)

Colleague tested positive tonight. Other end of office but gave deffo been in her vicinity, had a session with a group of hers, used her keyboard. Just seems endless and inevitable. Feeling cold and shivery and I rarely feel like that.

ETA negative result but don't feel great. Will test as usual in the morning. 
Mrs SI still testing positive (on Day 12) but improving daily, though she has to be careful not to overdo things. It's really taken it out of her.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 17, 2022)

Two friends have it currently.

Someone else has four members of their family with it.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Colleague tested positive tonight. Other end of office but gave deffo been in her vicinity, had a session with a group of hers, used her keyboard. Just seems endless and inevitable. Feeling cold and shivery and I rarely feel like that.
> 
> ETA negative result but don't feel great. Will test as usual in the morning.
> Mrs SI still testing positive (on Day 12) but improving daily, though she has to be careful not to overdo things. It's really taken it out of her.


Glad to hear she's improving but I agree, it's slow progress. I finally got a -ive LFT today (11 days after I noticed feeling cold/rough/throaty) but am still coughing/gagging a bit and doing anything seems an effort. I fully accept that the "mild" descriptor is appropriate in that it defines those of us lucky enough to need medical care, but in the general run of coughs/colds etc. this doesn't feel 'mild' when you're in it. Nasty bug.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

2nd consecutive -ive LFT (day 12 or 13) so I'm "free" to get out there...but the amount I'm still coughing and spluttering, there's no way that I'd inflict myself on others yet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2022)

Weren't you "free" after ten days no matter what LFTs say?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 18, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Weren't you "free" after ten days no matter what LFTs say?



only if no symptoms i believe


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Weren't you "free" after ten days no matter what LFTs say?


Honestly don't know what the rules are...but a) I don't feel well enough to got out/mix yet 
                                                                    & b) I'm fortunate enough not to have leave the house for work.
Cough remains a bastard.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 18, 2022)

Sapphireblue said:


> only if no symptoms i believe


Guidelines say OK after Day 10 as long as no high temperature. It's recognised that coughs and loss of smell/taste can still hang about for a while, so they're not counted as a sign of infectiousness.

I get to test Day 5 tomorrow, which feels a bit pointless as I'm symptomatic as heck still, although not too bad. Blocked nose and slight cough have come in since yesterday.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 20, 2022)

Starting to feel a bit more with it, now 2 weeks on from 1st symptoms. Still coughing a bit, though...Omicron seems like a bit of a bastard to me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Starting to feel a bit more with it, now 2 weeks on from 1st symptoms. Still coughing a bit, though...Omicron seems like a bit of a bastard to me.



Dunno if you got the memo but you should've been back at work for a week already my now


----------



## Cloo (Jan 20, 2022)

One of the problems with the Day 5 etc testing is the false hope,dammit. I was all 'Whatevs, I'll be out by next weekend probably, especially as it's mild', but 2 bright red positives today and yesterday, so I doubt it'll go to 0 tomorrow. Son was negative day 6 and 7, so went back to school today and I feel comfortable with that as his temp was fine yesterday as well and he basically only had symptoms (and mild ones) Friday-Sunday, so I think it's reasonable to trust the tests.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 23, 2022)

How are you feeling Cloo ?

Mrs SI is now well on the way to recovery a week after finishing her (full ten day) iso. However, she's experiencing bouts of sudden "swimming" in her head and huge waves of fatigue, one or two a day. What a horrible virus this is.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 23, 2022)

S☼I said:


> How are you feeling Cloo ?
> 
> Mrs SI is now well on the way to recovery a week after finishing her (full ten day) iso. However, she's experiencing bouts of sudden "swimming" in her head and huge waves of fatigue, one or two a day. What a horrible virus this is.


Pretty much normal now, thanks - out of isolation now I've had two negative LFTs and been out for the first time. Luckily I didn't get any fatigue at all, which I know is hard to shake off - I've had a few mates who haven't had long covid as such, but have still felt very tired for another 4-6 weeks, so hope those symptoms bugger off soon. 

I was still quite hoarse until yesterday, so I wasn't sure I'd make it to choir on Tuesday but think it's OK now.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 25, 2022)

Mrs B and child no. 2 have tested positive this morning.  Just headaches and mild sore throat, probably wouldn't have tested based on symptoms except that there's quite a few cases in their schools and the other TA in Mrs B's class tested positive last week.  Both very faint lines on the LFDs.  Not planning on self-isolating in one room etc.  Child no. 1 and I are fairly sanguine about getting it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 26, 2022)

Colleague who gives me a lift to and from work daily - 25 mins each way - has just tested positive. I've been WFH last two days for MH reasons but I was in her tiny clown car Monday. I mask up, she doesn't. Now - and once more - I wait to see. This shit gets _old_.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 27, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Guidelines say OK after Day 10 as long as no high temperature. It's recognised that coughs and loss of smell/taste can still hang about for a while, so they're not counted as a sign of infectiousness.


I've still got a slight cough, annoying more than anything else, and this is now 1 month after the original positive test.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 27, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I've still got a slight cough, annoying more than anything else, and this is now 1 month after the original positive test.


Yep, same experience here 4 weeks after 1st +ive.
I did get out for an actual proper walk on my beloved Roundshaw downs yesterday and felt (physically) OKish afterwards, but still low on energy levels.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 27, 2022)

Had a routine PCR yesterday and was surprised to get a positive text this afternoon. No symptoms and I just did an LFT to see what would come up and that shows negative.

I'm well stocked for food and wood, so will just sit it out for the week and see what happens.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2022)

An old friend of mine popped round for a few drams on Friday evening.  Triple jagged like me.  Had Covid in first wave.  He’d done an LFT before coming.  The next day he did another LFT before visiting his Mum, comes up with a faint line.  I did an LFT, negative.  Today Test and Protect get in touch to say I have to isolate until 6th Feb.  I’m just out of a long isolation when all my household and then I got it after New Year!

Thing is, it’s my birthday on Wednesday and I was planning to go out for dinner and meet my elder daughter who doesn’t live with us.

Fuck Covid in the face.

ETA: see subsequent posts.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 30, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> An old friend of mine popped round for a few drams on Friday evening.  Triple jagged like me.  Had Covid in first wave.  He’d done an LFT before coming.  The next day he did another LFT before visiting his Mum, comes up with a faint line.  I did an LFT, negative.  Today Test and Protect get in touch to say I have to isolate until 6th Feb.  I’m just out of a long isolation when all my household and then I got it after New Year!
> 
> Thing is, it’s my birthday on Wednesday and I was planning to go out for dinner and meet my elder daughter who doesn’t live with us.
> 
> Fuck Covid in the face.


I've now been pinged three times but each time there was the disclaimer "unless exempt", i.e. tripled jabbed. Is it different in Scotland?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I've now been pinged three times but each time there was the disclaimer "unless exempt", i.e. tripled jabbed. Is it different in Scotland?


Oh, good point. I don’t even know.  The rules have changed so much I’m lost.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I've now been pinged three times but each time there was the disclaimer "unless exempt", i.e. tripled jabbed. Is it different in Scotland?


You’re right, I’ve checked the website:

“If you're a close contact who is fully vaccinated, you can take daily LFD tests instead of self-isolating.”

Thank fuck. And thank you so much!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 30, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> You’re right, I’ve checked the website:
> 
> “If you're a close contact who is fully vaccinated, you can take daily LFD tests instead of self-isolating.”
> 
> Thank fuck. And thank you so much!


No worries. It's not immediately clear. I hope you continue to test negative and that you have the birthday you're looking forward to


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2022)

S☼I said:


> No worries. It's not immediately clear. I hope you continue to test negative and that you have the birthday you're looking forward to


I love you.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 30, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> An old friend of mine popped round for a few drams on Friday evening.  Triple jagged like me.  Had Covid in first wave.  He’d done an LFT before coming.  The next day he did another LFT before visiting his Mum, comes up with a faint line.  I did an LFT, negative.  Today Test and Protect get in touch to say I have to isolate until 6th Feb.  I’m just out of a long isolation when all my household and then I got it after New Year!
> 
> Thing is, it’s my birthday on Wednesday and I was planning to go out for dinner and meet my elder daughter who doesn’t live with us.
> 
> Fuck Covid in the face.



Don't do it, you've just had covid, use your own common sense about this.

edit - just seen above posts which are also correct


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2022)

Two colleagues have come to work with symptoms and then over the weekend tested positive by PCR. Not before closely mixing with customers and fellow team members. Glad I was already trying to avoid the toxic two.


----------



## ash (Jan 31, 2022)

Really good colleague who I have worked with for over 30 years in different organisations- she’s mid 60’s.  Not been vaccinated ‘I’m not anti- vacs - just want to wait 🥱🥱now got covid 🙄


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Two colleagues have come to work with symptoms and then over the weekend tested positive by PCR. Not before closely mixing with customers and fellow team members. Glad I was already trying to avoid the toxic two.



 at them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2022)

Tested positive this morning. Strangely calm. Nothing I can do now but ride it out. Did pretty well working in education for two years without getting it though, eh


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 6, 2022)

One of my “temporary flat mates ” has just started working as a teaching assistant and doesn’t think corona is much of a drama as her and her boyfriend have already had it….despite me actually explaining to them what the immune system suppressing injections stored in the fridge do and knowing I’ve just had a fourth booster letter

ETA neither have had a vaccination


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2022)

Was sure I had got it recently. Had an interview with someone who tested positive (third time 🙄) the following morning. This coincided with me feeling feverish and coughing relentlessly. 

LFTs all negative and went for a PCR which was also negative 👍 shame really as I get full sick pay for a positive PCR 😁

On a negative note almost half my family have tested positive in the last month. Nearly a quarter of the staff at work have been positive in the last month. 

We are averaging 27% positive tests at the LFT testing station currently.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> One of my “temporary flat mates ” has just started working as a teaching assistant and doesn’t think corona is much of a drama as her and her boyfriend have already had it….despite me actually explaining to them what the immune system suppressing injections stored in the fridge do and knowing I’ve just had a fourth booster letter





can you build a quarantine kennel for them in the garden?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 7, 2022)

Colleague just messaged to ask if I'd rimg a non-attending student to find out where they are, cheeky bastard. I've told him I'm signed off sick so won't be doing that


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2022)

Block the school number for the next 10 days. You're too sick to turn it on.

Fuck it. How long do you get full sick pay for? Read up on long covid and have six weeks. The cunts couldn't be arsed to put decent control measures in to stop you getting a potentially deadly disease.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 7, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Block the school number for the next 10 days. You're too sick to turn it on.
> 
> Fuck it. How long do you get full sick pay for? Read up on long covid and have six weeks. The cunts couldn't be arsed to put decent control measures in to stop you getting a potentially deadly disease.


Nah, it's cool. Colleague is a mate. I've asked him to wash my coffee cup out as I won't be back until Feb 21st


----------



## andysays (Feb 7, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Nah, it's cool. Colleague is a mate. I've asked him to wash my coffee cup out as I won't be back until Feb 21st


I hope you are well enough to be able to return to work on Feb 21st, but I'll repeat here a post I made yesterday on another thread



andysays said:


> I'm still experiencing symptoms three weeks after first testing positive, so will tomorrow be starting my fourth week off work. I'm mostly just achy and lethargic now, but am a bit concerned that I don't seem to be getting better.
> 
> Spoke to a doctor last weekend who said it wasn't unusual for it to take three or four weeks to feel better, and that as long as I didn't have problems breathing or a significant high temperature (which I haven't had, thankfully), I shouldn't worry.
> 
> I think I was probably a bit under the weather - tired and stressed - before getting infected, so maybe I'm taking longer to fight it off than I would have otherwise.



It's also worth reminding anyone who isn't already aware (I wasn't until I spoke to the doctor) that you don't need a sick cert for up to four weeks of Covid related illness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2022)

My non-vaccinated sis accidentally let slip that she’d had Covid. Not sure when but wish she’d let us know.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 7, 2022)

Really thoughtful of two of my colleagues to have a go at me for including as a contact another colleague who now has to isolate cos she's an anti-vaxxer.

I followed the guidelines very carefully only to be accused of having no common sense.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Really thoughtful of two of my colleagues to have a go at me for including as a contact another colleague who now has to isolate cos she's an anti-vaxxer.
> 
> I followed the guidelines very carefully only to be accused of having no common sense.


Take the month


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Take the month


This X 10; I'm just over 1 month on from infection and, though "OK" am still well short of 100%. Moving around (esp. uphill) I feel like I've got the lung capacity of a small child.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 7, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Take the month



He has a job where he's actually responsible for other people, though (not as a manager). Staying off while ill or infectious is sensible, but it's not the kind of job where you usually _want_ to slack off.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 7, 2022)

scifisam said:


> He has a job where he's actually responsible for other people, though (not as a manager). Staying off while ill or infectious is sensible, but it's not the kind of job where you usually _want_ to slack off.


I'll be off for two weeks now as even the shortest isolation period takes me into the half term holiday. Assuming I'm well I'll be returning 21st Feb


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2022)

scifisam said:


> He has a job where he's actually responsible for other people, though (not as a manager). Staying off while ill or infectious is sensible, but it's not the kind of job where you usually _want_ to slack off.


With this sort of attitude its no wonder that management in schools can really take the piss out of their staff. You have prep, actually teaching your wonderful students, marking and all the bullshit reporting every night and half your weekend. The teachers I know are run ragged and have been treated as expendable by the government, LEAs and heads.

The more you give the more you'll be taken advantage of.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 7, 2022)

nogojones said:


> With this sort of attitude its no wonder that management in schools can really take the piss out of their staff. You have prep, actually teaching your wonderful students, marking and all the bullshit reporting every night and half your weekend. The teachers I know are run ragged and have been treated as expendable by the government, LEAs and heads.
> 
> The more you give the more you'll be taken advantage of.


I'm not a teacher, I have a pastoral role. I don't do any work outside of working hours.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I'm not a teacher, I have a pastoral role. I don't do any work outside of working hours.


I'm glad to hear it. I'd still council you to take the month


----------



## NoXion (Feb 7, 2022)

A neighbour and IRL friend of mine has come down with this accursed virus. I've tried phoning them up to check in on them, but nobody answered. So I left a text wishing them well. Feels a bit less personal than a phone call.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 7, 2022)

nogojones said:


> With this sort of attitude its no wonder that management in schools can really take the piss out of their staff. You have prep, actually teaching your wonderful students, marking and all the bullshit reporting every night and half your weekend. The teachers I know are run ragged and have been treated as expendable by the government, LEAs and heads.
> 
> The more you give the more you'll be taken advantage of.



I assume you've never worked in teaching then, or as support staff? It's not about a battle between management and staff, and not about taking time off when you're actually ill. Once you're not ill and not infectious the odds are you want to get back to your students - that's why you do the job.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 7, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I assume you've never worked in teaching then, or as support staff? It's not about a battle between management and staff, and not about taking time off when you're actually ill. Once you're not ill and not infectious the odds are you want to get back to your students - that's why you do the job.


Is right. I've been trying hard not to check emails too often today - I'm first port of call for s lot of students if they need anything. Have told the dept I'll be forwarding stuff that can't wait but not dealing with anything myself.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 7, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Is right. I've been trying hard not to check emails too often today - I'm first port of call for s lot of students if they need anything. Have told the dept I'll be forwarding stuff that can't wait but not dealing with anything myself.



That sounds like a good approach. Very hard to switch off, isn't it?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2022)

scifisam said:


> I assume you've never worked in teaching then, or as support staff? It's not about a battle between management and staff, and not about taking time off when you're actually ill. Once you're not ill and not infectious the odds are you want to get back to your students - that's why you do the job.


I genuinely admire that vocational spirit but, from bitter experience, I can assure you that it is sometimes a very visceral battle between management and workers in schools. Going back to work before you're better does nobody any any favours; it's vital to have the time to recover properly and sustainably. This 'mild' virus is an utter bastard.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 7, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I genuinely admire that vocational spirit but, from bitter experience, I can assure you that it is sometimes a very visceral battle between management and workers in schools. Going back to work before you're better does nobody any any favours; it's vital to have the time to recover properly and sustainably. This 'mild' virus is an utter bastard.



It can be, true. But I'm not saying SI should go back before he's better or even fully recovered.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2022)

scifisam said:


> It can be, true. But I'm not saying SI should go back before he's better or even fully recovered.


Fair enough.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 7, 2022)

scifisam said:


> It can be, true. But I'm not saying SI should go back before he's better or even fully recovered.



But he_ is_ working, checking work emails is work. Either you're isolating and wfh or you're unwell and on sick leave.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 7, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> But he_ is_ working, checking work emails is work. Either you're isolating and wfh or you're unwell and on sick leave.



Guess that's why he's forwarding the emails now?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 8, 2022)

Day Three, feeling quite tired (maybe due to kipping on the sofa) and sort of "aware" of my chest without it being tight, painful, or breath being particularly short. Still bunged up, a little croaky. No sore throat, no headache, no brain fog, little coughing, no fatigue really. Taste diminished on savoury things but not sweet. Can smell things fine.

Either I've got off fairly lightly or it's going through the stages really fucking slowly. Mrs SI is away for two days so I get to kip in my own bed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Two colleagues have come to work with symptoms and then over the weekend tested positive by PCR. Not before closely mixing with customers and fellow team members. Glad I was already trying to avoid the toxic two.


One of them came back in today to tell us they’re still testing positive


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> One of them came back in today to tell us they’re still testing positive


are they a bit stupid by any chance?


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> One of them came back in today to tell us they’re still testing positive


Why for Gods sake?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> are they a bit stupid by any chance?





MickiQ said:


> Why for Gods sake?


Cos they’re idiotic, thoughtless and the most selfish person I’ve ever met. 
This person got busted parking in the disabled space at work last week. They’d been doing it for years n all.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos they’re idiotic, thoughtless and the most selfish person I’ve ever met.
> This person got busted parking in the disabled space at work last week. They’d been doing it for years n all.


They sound like an awful sitcom character. Perhaps their gift to you is material for a screenplay you'll one day write.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2022)

nagapie said:


> They sound like an awful sitcom character. Perhaps their gift to you is material for a screenplay you'll one day write.


Trouble is, there already is a sitcom set at my work. It’s called Parks & Recreation.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 10, 2022)

Day 5. Tested positive, though it took a few mins to produce a line so feint I couldn't get a proper photo of it to send to Mrs SI who is away.

Feel a bit more breathless and my throat's a tiny bit raw cos I've been coughing but only to clear some minor shit off my chest. Still no fatigue, headache, brain fog, nagging cough.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 11, 2022)

Day 6. Had a mildly sore throat today. And this evening I'm a bit short of breath. I feel like I'm going through all this in super slow motion


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 11, 2022)

All Mrs Frank's family back home have gone down sick with the covid this week, with only Putin's dubious Sputnik V vaccine for protection. 

Hoping for a speedy recovery for you catsbum.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2022)

S☼I said:


> Day 6. Had a mildly sore throat today. And this evening I'm a bit short of breath. I feel like I'm going through all this in super slow motion


Can go on for weeks and weeks; bastard virus.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2022)

Two colleagues with whom I have spent several hours - separately! - have tested positive. I remind, as ever, Covid-free.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 11, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> TBH I would have gone inside after thinking on it, but checked with someone coming round here today and they felt slightly uncomfortable with that, but were OK with us having an outside thing, so did that for them.
> 
> For me it feels like a question of when, not if, I get it now, so my decisions are taken with that in mind. TBH the idea that you can avoid it forever is just not realistic now unless you are very cautious long term.



I hope you're wrong. 
I definitely do not want to get it.
And I find the attitude that everyone is going to get it sooner it later so..off we go back to 2019 normal. 
There still are very vulnerable people dying from covid.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 11, 2022)

Having avoided my temp lodgers all week got all shit faced and shouted personal therapy at each other in a crowded drunken bar


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 11, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> One of my “temporary flat mates ” has just started working as a teaching assistant and doesn’t think corona is much of a drama as her and her boyfriend have already had it….despite me actually explaining to them what the immune system suppressing injections stored in the fridge do and knowing I’ve just had a fourth booster letter
> 
> ETA neither have had a vaccination



That's so ignorant of them

I would be livid. 😡


----------



## two sheds (Feb 11, 2022)

A mate has had several serious operations and so didn't have the vaccine. He was/is concerned about blood clots which I did say are low risk although I understand why he's concerned. 

He's also got COPD and I suggested he should ask his doctor about the relative risks of getting the vaccine. I'd fucking have it if I were him though.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 18, 2022)

Might very well lose my job. We can't get paper to keep things running.  Our supplier claims it will be two months before we get more.  We usually use a couple loads a week.  We've been scrambling around for months to get it and have had to turn jobs away already.

<edited to add>
And, the crappy office coffee went up by 30% since I was last in the office.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 27, 2022)

One of my lodgers has just told me she has tested positive and is on her way back to the house (she has been away for the weekend).  She has her own en-suite, has said that she will wear mask and gloves when not in her room, but expects to use the kitchen - is this enough?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> One of my lodgers has just told me she has tested positive and is on her way back to the house (she has been away for the weekend).  She has her own en-suite, has said that she will wear mask and gloves when not in her room, but expects to use the kitchen - is this enough?



It's all she could reasonably be expected to do. She's got a right to prepare food in her own home. Risk should be minimal tbh.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 27, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> One of my lodgers has just told me she has tested positive and is on her way back to the house (she has been away for the weekend).  She has her own en-suite, has said that she will wear mask and gloves when not in her room, but expects to use the kitchen - is this enough?


Ventilation is a good idea.
Open windows for a while.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 27, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's all she could reasonably be expected to do. She's got a right to prepare food in her own home. Risk should be minimal tbh.


Yes, I think you are probably right.  We are a household if not a family.



wemakeyousoundb said:


> Ventilation is a good idea.
> Open windows for a while.



Yes, I've asked her to close the kitchen door and open a window if she is in there.  The door is not usually closed so it is a signal to the others to stay away.  Also offered to cook and shop if she gets too unwell.

I did spend some time chatting with her in the kitchen on Thursday so I guess I should get a PCR.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, I think you are probably right.  We are a household if not a family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably more risk getting on a bus or going in a shop.

It's good of you to offer support. A lot of people in lodging type arrangements won't have that.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 27, 2022)

Ventilation is the most important thing and wearing a mask. I wouldn't expect her to wear gloves, she'd be better frequently washing her hands.

I don't think you should get a pcr unless you have symptoms.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 27, 2022)

My sister was doing this - just coming out of her room to use the kitchen, opening a window afterwards - and managed not to give it to anyone else in her family.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 27, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> I don't think you should get a pcr unless you have symptoms.


Yes, just checked the guidelines (they change so often) and there is nothing to say I should get a PCR.

Need to work hard on my hypochondria as I will be convinced I have it as soon as I have a slight tickle in my throat.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 3, 2022)

weyhey, just got pinged.
Contact was last Friday...
So must have been at work in the small unventilated venue as I didn't go anywhere else.
I've had 2 -ve LFT since then.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 3, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> weyhey, just got pinged.
> Contact was last Friday...
> So must have been at work in the small unventilated venue as I didn't go anywhere else.
> I've had 2 -ve LFT since then.



What does it actually say now? Seeing as there's no requirement to do anything afaik.


----------



## l'Otters (Mar 3, 2022)

I got a text message yesterday telling me I had been in close contact with someone who has recently been self isolating. And to follow a link to order a test kit. 

The link text was straightforward enough but the link address was a long string of seemingly random numbers & letters. 

Opened the link to find a page which was laid out to look like an NHS page, with the logo & font & layout v similar to the proper website. Links at the bottom of the page all blank though, and the text was hilariously wrong. 

The point of the scam isn’t immediately obvious. Web page has a link to enter all your details to get sent a free text kit. I’ve considered filling it out as Basil Brush and then see what the next page brings. Whether there’ll be a page further down which asks for payment card details, or is it just the personal data they’re after.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 3, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> What does it actually say now? Seeing as there's no requirement to do anything afaik.





> While *you're no longer required by law to self-isolate if you have COVID-19*, you should still stay at home and avoid contact with other people. This helps reduce the chance of passing COVID-19 on to others.


That is the advice if you test positive, so I guess as a contact the advice would be: let the bodies pile high.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 3, 2022)

So my temp lodgers have now recovered from their week long “not corona” 

Anti vac anti test idiots

I’ve had a low grade headache for two days now, no obvious reasons for it


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2022)

I have deleted my Covid app. I rarely ever used it anyway


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have deleted my Covid app. I rarely ever used it anyway



I finally binned it after realising that having something that does nothing but send you notifications to say it doesn't work unless bluetooth is on is pretty pointless.

I wouldn't be able to do my job if I had it turned on. Every day I'm a close contact of someone who then goes off with covid the next day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I finally binned it after realising that having something that does nothing but send you notifications to say it doesn't work unless bluetooth is on is pretty pointless.
> 
> I wouldn't be able to do my job if I had it turned on. Every day I'm a close contact of someone who then goes off with covid the next day.


Mine didn’t even send me notifications cos I rarely went anywhere that made you scan in, so I rarely bothered.
Even at work, i stopped scanning in after a bit just cos no one else bothered and I was never reminded to do so.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 3, 2022)

Mine went off due to bluetooth as I never scanned in anywhere (couldn't have it on my old phone before boxing day just gone due to space not being available to install it)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 4, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> I got a text message yesterday telling me I had been in close contact with someone who has recently been self isolating. And to follow a link to order a test kit.
> 
> The link text was straightforward enough but the link address was a long string of seemingly random numbers & letters.
> 
> ...


Ah, my daughter got one of these the other day - luckily she knew it was sus as she's never had the NHS app.

Ta for reminding me!
I was halfway through warning someone about the other day, when I had a complete mind-blank about what the scam had actually been.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 15, 2022)

I had a lateral flow test for surgery yesterday negative

Travelled home to see the family, saw sister first then on to my dads, me and dad both did a lateral flow test when I arrived, negative

Get a message. Sister just tested positive sisters husband positive, daughter positive

I did my Golumimab injection last week and my dad has just started fucking chemo

2 years no dramas and literally at the worst possible time the family gets fucking corona

Currently sat in the parents lounge in a mask watching them flapping about

Current living room mood would make good googlebox episode


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 15, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> I had a lateral flow test for surgery yesterday negative
> 
> Travelled home to see the family, saw sister first then on to my dads, me and dad both did a lateral flow test when I arrived, negative
> 
> ...




Fingers / everything crossed that you didnt pick ut up.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 17, 2022)

Positive   

The upside is, it currently just feels like a cold, started with sneezing, slight sore throat and body aches. I went to bed with  Brandy and ginger ale and cocodamol.

Currently feel a bit sweaty and hungover 

All my jabs must be doing their thing…

Just got a five hour drive to get home


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 4/5 of corona. Not feeling too bad. Chest feels like it needs a minor clear out. Quite tired walking around and have a vague nervousness/anxiety maybe just the chestiness but feels like the body want something/is missing something. 

Aware I’m doing unconscious breath holding which is weird.

Hopefully another couple of days will sort it out. 

More annoying than anything else


----------



## Cloo (Mar 19, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have deleted my Covid app. I rarely ever used it anyway


Yeah, I might do now. I got a notification for the first time ever the other day but I already knew I'd had a contact. I tested a couple of times that week when I was going to see anyone  but was fine. It wasn't much good when I had COVID as I hadn't actually been anywhere in the few days beforehand other than very briefly in shops wearing a mask, so there was no one to notify.

We were in synagogue today and it was the first 'normal' service in two years - no mask mandate, normal food serving scenario afterwards, chairs closer together, gotta say it was fucking lovely.

 But still a very well ventilated room and I'd say 20% of people wearing masks -  my household all tested last night because we were seeing my step-grandma. Tests were hard to get this week - I finally got an order through on 3rd attempt in last few days and we're down to one test. I've noticed the LFT system's getting more buggy - I've made some orders and got confirmation, but never received tests. Also had some emails saying I'd ordered tests when I hadn't (and nothing came).


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 19, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Day 4/5 of corona. Not feeling too bad. Chest feels like it needs a minor clear out. Quite tired walking around and have a vague nervousness/anxiety maybe just the chestiness but feels like the body want something/is missing something.
> 
> Aware I’m doing unconscious breath holding which is weird.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you're improving? 

Hopefully you'll be back to full strength/ health soon.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 30, 2022)

Flying to SA tonight with two children to see family for first time in 4 years. It's been super stressful and so much covid around we might catch it on the flight. At least SA hasn't closed entry to those from Plague Island.


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 30, 2022)

Got a text from my GP practice (Tower Hamlets):



> Dear Mr Lurdan. We have a high number of staff sickness as a result of COVID. Due to this we are only running an urgent care service. All non-urgent services will be temporarily suspended. Please contact us if it is regarding an URGENT issue.



The living with covid thing is working out well then.


----------



## Thora (Mar 30, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Got a text from my GP practice (Tower Hamlets):
> 
> 
> 
> The living with covid thing is working out well then.


My GP is the same at the moment, my 4yo’s nursery had to shut last week due to staff shortages.  Primary school has cancelled all assemblies and after school clubs and eldest’s secondary school has whole year groups back to remote learning.

Still, no more testing next week.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm feeling sort of overwhelmed at the moment. Everything has been on hold for two years but now it's all systems go again. 

I have a massive to do list. Some of the list is things that aren't directly pandemic related but triggered by it in some way. Some of it is things that went on hold because of the pandemic.

Also compounded for me by various health things that are better, which removes another barrier, but still need working on in various ways, which adds to the list. 

It's hard to know what to prioritise.


----------



## izz (Apr 10, 2022)

In those circumstances RubyToogood I generally start with something really easy to get me into the whole thang 😊


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 10, 2022)

izz said:


> In those circumstances RubyToogood I generally start with something really easy to get me into the whole thang 😊


Oh right. I generally start by sitting on my arse and scrolling through my social media for a couple of hours. The last two years (four including being ill) has been fabulous training for that.


----------



## izz (Apr 10, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> Oh right. I generally start by sitting on my arse and scrolling through my social media for a couple of hours. The last two years (four including being ill) has been fabulous training for that.


Or that of course, which is pretty damn perfect


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 11, 2022)

The other thing I'm finding now I'm socialising in large groups again is that I feel disconnected. It seems to go away mostly once I get warmed up. 

I think there are various things going on there. Lack of practice, but also it's like walking back into the same life we had two years ago and having to _perform _it. It's a bit like having PTSD.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 11, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> The other thing I'm finding now I'm socialising in large groups again is that I feel disconnected. It seems to go away mostly once I get warmed up.
> 
> I think there are various things going on there. Lack of practice, but also it's like walking back into the same life we had two years ago and having to _perform _it. It's a bit like having PTSD.



I'm trying to think about a holiday, i usually enjoy planning this, but i feel disconnected too, its not quite anxiety but unease, maybe it is this stepping back into life as it was but actually it isn't the same, so there's a kind of mismatch, out of sync-ness.


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2022)

Have all the PCR testing sites closed? The local ones to me in Brighton seem to have.

My daughter tested positives on Saturday. I've done 2 lateral flow tests and both positive but wanted to get us both done properly.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 11, 2022)

A consequence of looking after my aged parents is not wanting to be the one who takes c19 home for them. So as well as being miles away from my home I don't feel like doing any socialising where they live. As they are both fairly deaf and senile it's a boring and solitary task.


----------



## LDC (Apr 11, 2022)

mod said:


> Have all the PCR testing sites closed? The local ones to me in Brighton seem to have.
> 
> My daughter tested positives on Saturday. I've done 2 lateral flow tests and both positive but wanted to get us both done properly.



Lots have. I started symptoms 2 weeks ago and went to book a PCR. The nearest one to me is usually 500m away, but that and lots of other local ones had closed leaving the nearest one being about 15 miles away. Ordered a home test instead.


----------



## Thora (Apr 11, 2022)

mod said:


> Have all the PCR testing sites closed? The local ones to me in Brighton seem to have.
> 
> My daughter tested positives on Saturday. I've done 2 lateral flow tests and both positive but wanted to get us both done properly.


I think you need to pay if you want a test now (eg for travelling), and you can't report the results to the NHS


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2022)

Does anyone know the best cough medicine to use to help a covid cough please?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 11, 2022)

mod said:


> Does anyone know the best cough medicine to use to help a covid cough please?


This may not be what you want, but I’ve only just discovered Ultra Chloroseptic - which is a spray that numbs to back of your throat and so suppresses dry/tickly coughs.  

You shouldn’t suppress productive / bronchial coughs though, apparently.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 11, 2022)

mod said:


> Does anyone know the best cough medicine to use to help a covid cough please?


I found the blue sore throat and cough strepsils quite helpful. They do I think have a mild cough suppressant in them, but not enough to stop you hacking up anything you need to hack up.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 11, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> This may not be what you want, but I’ve only just discovered Ultra Chloroseptic - which is a spray that numbs to back of your throat and so suppresses dry/tickly coughs.
> 
> You shouldn’t suppress productive / bronchial coughs though, apparently.



Some cough medicines will help you clear mucus rather than prevent coughing. Expectorants. I swear by this stuff:


----------



## panpete (Apr 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Some cough medicines will help you clear mucus rather than prevent coughing. Expectorants. I swear by this stuff:
> 
> View attachment 318152


Me too.
As for pandemic personal consequences, a dose of covid was my personal consequence


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 11, 2022)

mod said:


> Does anyone know the best cough medicine to use to help a covid cough please?


I’d be thinking of codeine based, but I’m fairly free and easy with my opiates given a choice


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 11, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> I’d be thinking of codeine based, but I’m fairly free and easy with my opiates given a choice


wouldn't recommend opiates if it is a phlegm producing cough, unless you mix and match with expectorant
side effects might occur


----------



## panpete (Apr 11, 2022)

I used covonia, miracle cough killer, not opiate as far as I know, but not sure.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 12, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I found the blue sore throat and cough strepsils quite helpful. They do I think have a mild cough suppressant in them, but not enough to stop you hacking up anything you need to hack up.


I caned strepsils when I had it but I never really had a full on COVID cough. More of a dry, scratchy throat, which Strepsils dealt with brilliantly.


----------



## panpete (Apr 12, 2022)

It was the chestiness with me, it was the first symptom along with fever.
Chestiness was the last thing to go. 
I wonder if it was because I am diagnosed with COPD


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2022)

panpete said:


> I used covonia, miracle cough killer, not opiate as far as I know, but not sure.



Nope it's OTC and has no opiates or other painkillers.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2022)

I took my youngest to a visitor attraction yesterday. It was not well managed and very busy because Easter holidays and there was a couple of points where we were corralled indoors with a large impatient crowd. Even though the majority of people are still wearing facemasks in that kind of situation here it was horrible. I felt really claustrophobic and trapped. Will I ever be able to enjoy a busy pub or a gig again? I feel like my personal space has permanently expanded.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 14, 2022)

My 92-year-old step-grandma and her daughter have COVID now - fortunately seems very mild. Hope SG doesn't have to go to hospital (which doesn't sound likely) because she has dementia and while it's not that bad yet I think that would be very confusing for her and probably exacerbate things.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 15, 2022)

Cloo said:


> My 92-year-old step-grandma and her daughter have COVID now - fortunately seems very mild. Hope SG doesn't have to go to hospital (which doesn't sound likely) because she has dementia and while it's not that bad yet I think that would be very confusing for her and probably exacerbate things.


Hope they both stay as well as can be Cloo.

My (unvaccinated...) partner has just got it, so far reasonably mildly, which is a relief.  I'm negative, though I suspect the next couple of days will tell.  I'm not all _that _worried about getting it given that I'm 3 x jabbed, more worried about getting long covid, which sounds very similar in symptoms to the Fybromyalgia that I already have.


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

Ah fuck me dad's got it.

My parents have been really careful throughout and didn't go out for 18 months, they both have heart/circulatory conditions so are in a high risk group and are due for another booster jab soon.

Fuck this complete shower of politician wankers and their "carry on as if nothing happened" attitude.

I hope neither of my parents become badly ill.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 19, 2022)

So we got together for Passover with my family on Saturday night - thus far me, my mum, my dad and my brother, and I think now my youngest seem to all have/be coming down with horrible cold (and my other half and sister think they might be getting a bit sore throated/sniffly), everyone's done an LFT or two but all negative. Thus far it feels exactly like the horrid cold I had before Xmas that wasn't COVID - sore throat, very blocked nose, slight headache. I guess we'll all keep testing next day or two and if anyone gets a positive or no one does then that's a fairly clear answer (I am aware a few friends have said they only got a + test after 2-3 days of symptoms). It does seem a remarkably high hit rate, even for COVID, in a room full of vaccinated people. I'm kind of glad that, whatever it is, it's so simultanous that there's no obvious person whose fault it is!

I'm supposed to be off work to entertain son this week who doesn't go back to school this week - I guess if no one has a + tomorrow I'll stick to outdoor activities, as I didn't have anything specific planned.


----------



## Epona (Apr 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> Ah fuck me dad's got it.
> 
> My parents have been really careful throughout and didn't go out for 18 months, they both have heart/circulatory conditions so are in a high risk group and are due for another booster jab soon.
> 
> ...



Just an update to the above, my dad wasn't very ill and got over the worst of it in 3 or 4 days, and was back outside doing the gardening today like nothing had happened.  Slight cough remains and tires a little more easily than usual, which is to be expected after any virus really - but he seems to have got over it quickly (and isn't exerting himself too much, just some light garden stuff and enjoying being outdoors with a cuppa I think!)

My mum tested positive a couple of days after, she was a bit worse and spent a couple of days in bed with a fever but is improving well now.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 1, 2022)

personal consequence of catching it:
best part of £1000 not earned in 8 days, this is well above what I would normally earn as well as it was an anormally busy 8 days
:[


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 1, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> personal consequence of catching it:
> best part of £1000 not earned in 8 days, this is well above what I would normally earn as well as it was an anormally busy 8 days
> :[


If I test positive during pre project mobilisation  it’s at least a 1/5 of my annual income down the shitter. Not recoverable
Hence going to ground a week before I fly and wearing masks in airports/‘planes etc


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 12, 2022)

Mrs SI reports that her train yesterday from Cleethorpes to Newark was standing room only and only she had a mask on.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 12, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Mrs SI reports that her train yesterday from Cleethorpes to Newark was standing room only and only she had a mask on.



Does the news still report how many new cases there are? I'm guessing not


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 12, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Does the news still report how many new cases there are? I'm guessing not


I don't go near the news so I couldn't say.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 12, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I don't go near the news so I couldn't say.



Me neither


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Mrs SI reports that her train yesterday from Cleethorpes to Newark was standing room only and only she had a mask on.


Are people still wearing masks in other parts of the country then? Honestly it's like it never happened now in London.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 12, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Are people still wearing masks in other parts of the country then? Honestly it's like it never happened now in London.


No, they're not. It's rare to see masks on buses and shops here (Lincs). I see at most two or three masked people total besides me daily, almost always elderly.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 12, 2022)

I keep hearing the WHO say there's a new variant and a wave on the way. And another in September. 
It's so weird that the west is basically saying "nothing to see here back to normal".

Especially when scientists and medical scientists now know covid can cause longterm problems in the brain.


----------



## LDC (Jun 12, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Are people still wearing masks in other parts of the country then? Honestly it's like it never happened now in London.



No, nobody I know wears a mask now, and everyone I know (including me) is back to 'normal'. I rarely see anyone wearing a mask now in any setting (outside NHS work). People at work are starting to moan that other hospitals have dropped mask wearing for patients and staff now, and why haven't we. Infection control came round the other day and hinted mask wearing might be going soon across the board.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 12, 2022)

In the NHS (community) we still wear masks for appts and walking about the building but not in the office we sit in.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 12, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Does the news still report how many new cases there are? I'm guessing not


Now testing isnt a thing I doubt anyone can guess with any accuracy


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2022)

I don't bother wearing a mask anywhere in the UK anymore, although I'm currently in Malaysia, where mask wearing is basically universal indoors and outdoors, so obviously I am masking up while here.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2022)

LDC said:


> No, nobody I know wears a mask now, and everyone I know (including me) is back to 'normal'. I rarely see anyone wearing a mask now in any setting (outside NHS work). People at work are starting to moan that other hospitals have dropped mask wearing for patients and staff now, and why haven't we. Infection control came round the other dya and hinted mask wearing might be going soon across the board.


I work in the NHS and really want the masks all day rule to be dropped in our Trust. At the very least for people like me when I'm sat at my desk with barely any patient contact. I could see the point and was more than happy to comply in the past but it doesn't seem particularly sensible now. Happy to continue when I'm walking round the hospital or answering the door to a patient or whatever but not just blanket all day any more.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 12, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I keep hearing the WHO say there's a new variant and a wave on the way. And another in September.
> It's so weird that the west is basically saying "nothing to see here back to normal".
> 
> Especially when scientists and medical scientists now know covid can cause longterm problems in the brain.


It's perfectly consistent with how the capitalist system and those benefitting most from it accept the literal destruction of the planet's ecosystem is a price worth paying for the cash to keep coming


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 12, 2022)

Wear them on tube still and when uncomfortable in public settings.

Trying to be more relaxed but vigilant I guess


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 12, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I work in the NHS and really want the masks all day rule to be dropped in our Trust. At the very least for people like me when I'm sat at my desk with barely any patient contact. I could see the point and was more than happy to comply in the past but it doesn't seem particularly sensible now. Happy to continue when I'm walking round the hospital or answering the door to a patient or whatever but not just blanket all day any more.



It gets in the way working in mental health, I'm fed up of it and don't see any benefit now, with being open to that changing again if needed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 12, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Are people still wearing masks in other parts of the country then? Honestly it's like it never happened now in London.


It seems very rare now.  I still wear one in shops, but am usually the only one doing so.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 12, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Now testing isnt a thing I doubt anyone can guess with any accuracy


I saw yesterday that cases are on the rise again and there's concern about another wave. Though without effective testing...









						Thousands of patients still catching Covid on hospital wards amid warning of new wave
					

Exclusive: ‘We will have a new wave of infections this month,’ warns Professor Christina Pagel




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 12, 2022)

Milk has gone off, got a shopping delivery arriving on Tuesday afternoon so no more cuppas for me for a while


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 12, 2022)

strung out said:


> I don't bother wearing a mask anywhere in the UK anymore, although I'm currently in Malaysia, where mask wearing is basically universal indoors and outdoors, so obviously I am masking up while here.



Yeah I know it's not really said on here still but I've basically stopped. Largely because it feels a bit pointless when no-one else is tbh, but I also don't think that feeling is entirely unjustified. It definitely is the case that the marginal impact of wearing a mask on any given occasion is massively reduced compared to peak pandemic lockdown periods. You can argue it should be zero of course but that's not really how we live is it - it's not even applied to other Covid measures on the whole.


----------



## Looby (Jun 12, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Milk has gone off, got a shopping delivery arriving on Tuesday afternoon so no more cuppas for me for a while


Have you got Deliveroo or Uber Eats for groceries? There’s also Tesco whoosh and Sainsburys chop chop. 

There’s no way I’d be waiting til Tuesday for tea!


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 12, 2022)

Looby said:


> Have you got Deliveroo or Uber Eats for groceries? There’s also Tesco whoosh and Sainsburys chop chop.
> 
> There’s no way I’d be waiting til Tuesday for tea!


None of those deliver to my village 

I suppose I could drive up the hill to the McDonald’s at the services and get a few milk carton via the drive thru or find a garage with a night pay window


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 12, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> It gets in the way working in mental health, I'm fed up of it and don't see any benefit now, with being open to that changing again if needed.


Mental health trust I work with dropped the mask rule this week, unless working with a known case or if there is an outbreak on a ward.
I'll keep wearing mine as it does not impact what I do unless it upsets patients.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 12, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Mental health trust I work with dropped the mask rule this week, unless working with a known case or if there is an outbreak on a ward.
> I'll keep wearing mine as it does not impact what I do unless it upsets patients.



I work with children who might be used to it but it's better to work with them without.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 12, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> I work with children who might be used to it but it's better to work with them without.


Fair enough, I work with adults and on rare occasions with adolescents on the occupational side of things.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 12, 2022)

I've stopped wearing a mask in shops or at work, but only since about ten days ago, and only because I'm pretty certain I've just had it (didn't get a positive lateral flow but the timing and the symptoms were right for me to have caught it from my brother, who did have a positive lat flow. SIL had it too, never got a positive lat flow despite testing every day but did get a positive PCR, which she could only get because she's doing NHS placements as part of her degree). I will still wear one on buses/trams though. Hardly anyone is wearing them in shops here now although I have noticed a few older customers still are. I will probably go back to wearing one at work after the summer when the door is closed all day again.


----------



## strung out (Jun 24, 2022)

JVT says he's stopped wearing a mask too 









						Van-Tam: I don't wear a face mask any more
					

Sir Jonathan Van-Tam is asked if he's changed his habits, as Covid-19 cases in the UK continue to rise.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm still wearing a mask to shops and most indoor places, not work though, cos I work in an office on my own, and would know if anyone else in the building had it.

I did recently have Covid, and it was horrible. I don't know which variant I had, so I'll continue to wear a mask in those ^ places, but not to gigs or festies. Measured risk etc.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 28, 2022)

Fourth jab yesterday evening and my arm is absolutely fucked. Much more than previously

Modena, I think I've not had Pfzier yet


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 28, 2022)

Jab 5 on Thursday. 
Panicking a little bit...


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 28, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Jab 5 on Thursday.
> Panicking a little bit...


It's good you are getting a 5th jab. Even 90 year olds here have only had 4 and I haven't heard of anyone getting a 5th in the (dis)united kingdom.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 28, 2022)

I’ve just got a message about my “spring booster”

I’m losing track of what I’ve had


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> It's good you are getting a 5th jab. Even 90 year olds here have only had 4 and I haven't heard of anyone getting a 5th in the (dis)united kingdom.



I had the first 2 last year a month apart the same as everyone, then the "extra" for being on immunosuppressants then the first booster earlier this and Thursday's is the second booster.


----------



## elbows (Jun 29, 2022)

Yeah people with particular conditions would have had a 3rd dose as part of their primary course (when others had 2 doses as primary) and then the autumn/winter booster that all adults were offered, and the spring booster which involved people over 75 and immunosuppressed being asked to get another booster.

This site doesnt necessarily do the best job of explaining all that in one go but you can sort of piece it all together via the info in different sections:









						How to get a booster dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine
					

Find out how to get a booster dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 29, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> It's good you are getting a 5th jab. Even 90 year olds here have only had 4 and I haven't heard of anyone getting a 5th in the (dis)united kingdom.



My mum's had 5.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 10, 2022)

Husband has + test (for first time) - I've cancelled my massage for tomorrow because, although my test is currently clear, I'm not taking the chance on being in one small room with one person for an hour and it seems most people's +s aren't showing up until a few days in, although I feel OK.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 10, 2022)

What's annoying with the weather as it is, is that I'll be wondering 'Is this the heat or COVID?' given these sorts of temperatures make me overheated, tired, headachey and dry-throated.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

We're gonna be completely fucked for money now as not having tested positive until yesterday I can't go to work at all this week and I get zero pay despite being long term staff. Also being a teacher I don't work in August so was relying on this month's pay to just about keep us afloat for the summer.

You can't get one toenail ahead can you? Something always appears to drag you back into the shit. Water bill just arrived as well.


----------



## klang (Jul 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> We're gonna be completely fucked for money now as not having tested positive until yesterday I can't go to work at all this week and I get zero pay despite being long term staff. Also being a teacher I don't work in August so was relying on this month's pay to just about keep us afloat for the summer.


it's been very very tough for the last 2.5 years for us. I had no income for months on end. my industry got hit spectacularly hard by covid.

good luck.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

klang said:


> it's been very very tough for the last 2.5 years for us. I had no income for months on end. my industry got hit spectacularly hard by covid.
> 
> good luck.



Yeah Mrs Frank was off work for a year and change with long covid. We're getting pretty tired of being poor now.


----------



## klang (Jul 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah Mrs Frank was off work for a year and change with long covid. We're getting pretty tired of being poor now.


it's exhausting, innit!

(last few months been ok for us, it's very refreshing, as little as we care about money...)


----------



## Edie (Jul 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> We're gonna be completely fucked for money now as not having tested positive until yesterday I can't go to work at all this week and I get zero pay despite being long term staff. Also being a teacher I don't work in August so was relying on this month's pay to just about keep us afloat for the summer.
> 
> You can't get one toenail ahead can you? Something always appears to drag you back into the shit. Water bill just arrived as well.


Shit that’s awful, you’re a teacher on a zero hour contract? Are you bank?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

Edie said:


> Shit that’s awful, you’re a teacher on a zero hour contract? Are you bank?



Agency worker, so I'm on a day rate despite having a long term posting (three months) at my current school. Also because of school policy I have to be off all week even if I get better. 

Gonna have to talk to the union I reckon.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2022)

Edited: question answered



SpookyFrank said:


> Gonna have to talk to the union I reckon.


yes really, should get sick pay at the very least
good luck


----------



## Edie (Jul 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Agency worker, so I'm on a day rate despite having a long term posting (three months) at my current school. Also because of school policy I have to be off all week even if I get better.
> 
> Gonna have to talk to the union I reckon.


That’s rubbish. Do you get paid more agency than employed by school. That’s the case for nurses, but no sick pay or holiday pay.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

Edie said:


> That’s rubbish. Do you get paid more agency than employed by school. That’s the case for nurses, but no sick pay or holiday pay.



No I don't. And I get 5 weeks' holiday pay (taken off the top of my day rate) to cover 13 weeks without work.

e2a: This year in particular there have been noticeably more teaching jobs only advertised via agencies. I've also seen salaried posts going unfilled which is unusual in the South West, usually the only place without a teacher shortage. But then there are entire towns here with no long term rentals available, that's likely to be a big factor.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 13, 2022)

Still positive here, so cancelled my accommodation for this weekend in Whitby. Can't leave my friend hanging until the last minute, and certainly can't share a room with a hacking cough. Oh well.

I'll miss my printmaking course tomorrow (and probably lose the money I paid for it). Just really really want to get better so I can go to Scotland next week.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 13, 2022)

Mates mum and dad have gone down with corona, mum is vulnerable and the dad, fit and healthy has had a stroke and developed a heart block

Absolute horror show


----------



## Cloo (Jul 15, 2022)

gsv's still waiting to be out of Covid prison and getting very tired of it as he basically feels fine, but doesn't look like his tests will be clear until the boiling weather passes.

I'm a bit concerned that suddenly my throat has gone very closed up and itchy tonight, although it feels more like an allergy than anything else - I did (accidentally) drink a weird low-alcohol lager tonight and wondering if that might be what set it off, as it started not long after drinking it. Guess I'll see how I am in the morning - I tested clear this afternoon.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah, I finally have it - tested clear saturday, very + today. Dunno if caught slow-burn off husband or if while going to some things (masked) last week. Means I miss taking oldest to 'Dear Evan hansen' tomorrow - wasn't that bothered about the show, but wa quite looking forward to taking them - have suggested they ask a friend, and also going to hear David Sedaris on Thursday - was only going because a friend had a spare ticket, but again, not too bothered to miss. Slightly relieved to get this over now, as means I won't have to worry about it for our summer holiday.

My main worry now is that son doesn't get it and miss final day of primary school on Thursday.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 18, 2022)

My GF has it  We'll end up not seeing each other for nearly three weeks with the isolation period and the time before we last saw each other. (She's decided seeing me before ten days would be unwise because of me being immunocompromised, and I reluctantly agree now).

She's just finished one job and it's highly likely that she caught it at her leaving do from a former colleague who's an anti-vaxxer and the only other one to test positive (my GF tested negative three days before this and has contacted all her colleagues to let them know - they're healthcare workers so test regularly). And she has two weeks off work before her next job, but will be spending most of it at home alone in a boiling hot flat.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm relieved I didn't get it at same time as gsv/within a few days - he'll be out of 'jail' tomorrow and can do all the domestic stuff and shunting kids about at least, and we can hang out together given I won't infect him. 

Hoping that either kids don't get it at all in the next 6 weeks (ie it doesn't affect our holiday) or that if they do, son gets it after Sunday so he can get last day and school and have his jab, and that if oldest is going to get it it's before the end of this week so they don't miss their residential.  It's nearly a fortnight, and worst case scenario we can stick them on a train if they have to miss a few days.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 20, 2022)

Bugger, just remembered I was supposed to be seeing 'My Fair Lady' with a friend on Monday as well - well, that's out.  Oldest has made last day of school uninfected, and youngest has made his 'leavers' assembly' at least - he actually says he's not bothered about missing last day of term, but didn't want to miss the assembly, so it's not end of world if he doesn't make it in tomorrow.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2022)

I had the covid last week - so had to miss the funeral of a friend of mine - ironically I thought i might catch it at the funeral. It also buggered up work for a week as I had to cancel some appointments - and i'm now struggling to get them arranged again ffs.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 20, 2022)

So I've missed quite a lot this week,  it's a spot of bad luck to get it the week I had tickets for 3 things - most weeks it's not even one! But tbh I got lucky last time I had it , in a week or two with nothing on.  I know people who've missed much worse or stuff they were really looking forward to for ages.

I've also missed my son's primary school leaving assembly but luckily I am an unsentimental cow about this kind of thing so I'm fine just hearing about it from my husband.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 21, 2022)

My bro-in-law has it now and was going to go to Latitude this weeked


----------



## l'Otters (Aug 17, 2022)

Where in the world has had a halfway sensible response to this pandemic? 

I’ve had enough of England. I want to start making plans to live somewhere else. No idea where. I think having decent public health ideology and infrastructure is a fairly good place to start. 

Any ideas? 

(In case anyone reading isn’t familiar with my posting history re covid, by sensible response to the pandemic I mean _not_ the eugenicist poverty death and disablement spiral, collapsing the health service, using the pandemic as cover for spurious new oppressive laws, accelerated corruption, that kinda thing.)


----------



## Thesaint (Aug 17, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> Where in the world has had a halfway sensible response to this pandemic?
> 
> I’ve had enough of England. I want to start making plans to live somewhere else. No idea where. I think having decent public health ideology and infrastructure is a fairly good place to start.
> 
> ...


Umm tricky one but Scandinavian countries might be worth a look as they do have a concept of preserving thing relationship between the people and government but with lowish excess deaths. 
You'll probably find the countries that dealt with the pandemic the most assertively though (Italy for example) got much the same results as us and that same assertiveness will easily equate to the very same lawmaker mind set your looking to avoid.  
Most of Europe are experiencing post pandemic excess deaths right now too and more vulnerable to rising energy costs so more risk of rioting and dissent justifying more harsh laws.
Good luck searching I guess.😒


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 17, 2022)

That's an interesting question isn't it. While it wouldn't have been hard to be less inept than the likes of Johnson and Hancock I'm not really sure there are any outstanding exemplar countries in terms of actual outcomes? It seems to me the places with relatively very low death rates are either geographically very remote or have (and are still) enacting very harshly enforced measures. Where's the place you can point to and say 'they did really well?'


----------



## l'Otters (Aug 17, 2022)

It’s a pandemic, the responses of every country affects all of the others. 

How they got there & what the dominant narrative is, those are aspects which could make for a more attractive place to live than here, even if the death counts are high. 

The current narrative of its all over it’s just a cold, with the abysmal sick pay levels, it seems like the worst place to be.


----------



## elbows (Aug 17, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> It’s a pandemic, the responses of every country affects all of the others.
> 
> How they got there & what the dominant narrative is, those are aspects which could make for a more attractive place to live than here, even if the death counts are high.
> 
> The current narrative of its all over it’s just a cold, with the abysmal sick pay levels, it seems like the worst place to be.



Behind the scenes its clear that the 'its all over' narrative is superficial, there are real concerns about this winter but the UK establishment will put most effort into dealing with those via covid and flu vaccination, and will only show their hand in terms of other measures if the situation becomes very obviously bleak. So we'll be late to act again, with all the consequences that entails, if the shit really hits the fan again.

Rather than get locked in the same old arguments about which nations fared best, if I were looking for an alternative destination then I'd base it on simple practical stuff. Pick a nation that has shown willingness to act in a relatively timely fashion in the past, one that didnt abandon all the reasonable, low cost mitigation measures completely in the vaccination era, and one where their health service isnt already on its knees.


----------



## l'Otters (Aug 17, 2022)

elbows said:


> Behind the scenes its clear that the 'its all over' narrative is superficial, there are real concerns about this winter but the UK establishment will put most effort into dealing with those via covid and flu vaccination, and will only show their hand in terms of other measures if the situation becomes very obviously bleak. So we'll be late to act again, with all the consequences that entails, if the shit really hits the fan again.
> 
> Rather than get locked in the same old arguments about which nations fared best, if I were looking for an alternative destination then I'd base it on simple practical stuff. Pick a nation that has shown willingness to act in a relatively timely fashion in the past, one that didnt abandon all the reasonable, low cost mitigation measures completely in the vaccination era, and one where their health service isnt already on its knees.


Yes, you know what I’m getting at. 

It’s still astonishing to realise that I grew up in a place that had a good health service and I’m still here but the health service is in tatters.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 31, 2022)

Jesus this is rough stuff isn’t it. I’ve had four vaccines and my chest is rough and I’ve been having raised temperatures and hot flushes for 4 days now.

Wife got hit by it last night as well. Going to be a rough week.


----------

